# E5200 - Overclocking Thread



## overclockerfx

So as the title says this is the E5x00 (former E5200) Overclocking Thread. For posting your overclocking results with links etc.

Reviews: (open to suggestions)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu...pdc-e5200.html
http://ixbtlabs.com/articles3/cpu/in...-e5200-p1.html

*CPU-Z Verified (a screenshot is enough) - Highest Overclocks on E5200: (they are mostly suicides)*

*1.* *Nikos747 - 4.825Ghz - GIGABYTE EP43-DS3L*
*2.* *montpellier - 4.797Ghz - DFI LP DK P45-T2RS PLUS - link*
*3.* *ira-k - 4.734Ghz - DFI LP DK P45-T2RS PLUS - link*
*4.* *kaszachris - 4.55 Ghz - Foxconn P35A01 - link*
*5.* *quaaark - 4.537Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-DS3L - link*
*6.* *brandon1186 - 4.514Ghz - ASUS P5QL - link*
*7.* *Douflou - 4.504Ghz - ABit IP35P - link*
*8.* *Andrei80 - 4.5Ghz - Gigabyte - P35-DS3R - link*
*9.* *Glussier - 4.5 Ghz - ASUS P5QL - link*
*10.* *madmike0408 - 4.5Ghz - Gigabyte GA-EP45T-DS3R*

*spakker - 4.475Ghz - Abit IP35 Pro - link*
*FragZero - 4.469Ghz - ASUS P5K-E - link*
*celebro - 4.4Ghz - Abit IP-35E*
*Miloshs - 4.337 Ghz - ASUS P5Q-E - link*
*Lionmaster - 4.3Ghz - Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P - link*%3Cbr%20/%3E*infiniteengine%20-%204.3Ghz%20-%20EVGA%20730i%20-%20link*
*Djhunt - 4.287GHz Gigabyte EP35-DS4 - link*
*PERSPOLIS - 4.275Ghz - ASUS P5QL PRO*
*jspeedracer - 4.261Ghz - 13.899s - MSI P43 Neo3F -link*
*Lionmaster - 4.26Ghz - Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P - link*
*3volvedcombat - 4.25Ghz - Gigabyte EP45 UD3P - link*%3Cbr%20/%3E*Zamoldac%20-%204.22Ghz%20Gigabyte%20P31-DS3L%20-1.536V*%3Cbr%20/%3E*Jspeedracer%20-%204.213GHz%20-%20MSI%20P43%20NEO%20-%20link*
*Overclockerfx 4.208Ghz - ASUS P5KC - 1.52V - link*
*Grandlo - 4.204Ghz - DFI LP DK P35 - link*
*aiboforcen - 4.2Ghz - ASUS P5QL-E - link*
*Ranked 4.2Ghz - Gigabyte P35-DS3 -1.508V*
*Cuida - 4.165Ghz - MSI P43 Neo-F - link*
*spakkker - 4.137Ghz - Abit IP35-E link*
*bucd - 4.105Ghz - DFI LP LT X48 - link*
*mega_option101 - 4.05 Ghz - Gigabyte EP35-DS3L - 1.472V link*
*auditor - 4.027Ghz - 3HRs+ ORTHOS SMALL FFT - DFI Lanparty DK P45-T2RS Plus - link*
*Shadowrunner340 - 4.025Ghz - ASUS P5Q PRO - link*
*Nutric - 4.012 Ghz - Gigabyte EP35-DS4 - 1.44V*
*Jihe - 4.012Ghz - Abit IP35-E*
*Lolcano - 4.002Ghz - MSI MS-7519 - link*
*Overclockerfx - 4.0Ghz - ASUS P5N-E SLI - VCore 1.468V link*
*Pr0Chris -4.0Ghz - ASUS Rampage Formula - link*
*hout17- 4.0Ghz - Gigabyte P35-DS3L*
*SickBoy - 4.0Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-DS3L*
*Dangzing - 4.0Ghz - Gigabyte G33M-S2L*
*^Son_Gokou08 - 4.0Ghz - Abit IP35P - link*
*{core2duo}werd - 4.0Ghz - 1.424V -*
*Jolting - 4.0Ghz - ASUS P5Q-Pro - link*
*wes45013 - 4.0Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR*
*kylzer - 3.996Ghz - ASUS P5QSE - link*
*Mccaula718- 3.913Ghz - Gigabyte G31M-ES2L - link*
*3Dreamers - 3.9Ghz - ASUS P5QL-E*
*PizzaMan - 3.906Ghz - EVGA 780i - link*
*S2KPhile - 3.864Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-DS3L*
*W4LNUT5 - 3.829Ghz - Gigabyte EP35-DS3L*
*azlvda - 3.829 Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3R - link*
*jnd426 - 3.829Ghz - Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L*
*spawney - 3.817Ghz - ASRock P43DE - link*
*MICRON - 3.81GHz - GA-EP45-DS3L*
*Voyager - 3.8Ghz - 1.344V - 2hrs OCCT*
*lolhax 3.8Ghz - 1.328V - GA-G31M-ES2L - 3Hrs+ Small FFT's ORTHOS - link*
*jnd426 - 3.8Ghz - GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L - link*
*mz-N10 - 3.79Ghz - ASUS P5E Deluxe link*
*Retoric - 3.784 Ghz - 2 Hour OCCT - Gigabyte X38T-DQ6*
*wolfy87 - 3.78GHz - ASUS P5E3 Deluxe - 1.424V*
*Brain_Stew - 3.779 Ghz - Gigabyte P35-DS3L - 1.3V load*
*Vladee - 3.753Ghz - 1.32V*
*MICRON455 - 3.75Ghz - GA-EP45-DS3L*
*Crushedlizard - 3.75Ghz - ASUS P5QL-E - link*
*Unknownm - 3.749Ghz - 14.602s - P5B Deluxe - link*
*oblivion592 - 3.749Ghz - ASUS P5K SE - link*
*Hondacity - 3.746Ghz - Biostar I45*
*durch - 3.707Ghz - Gigabyte EP45 UD3R link*
*Ranked - 3.7 Ghz Stable 8Hrs ORTHOS - Gigabyte P35-DS3L - 1.4V BIOS, 1.36V Idle*
*zoieta - 3.7Ghz - ASUS P5N-E SLI - link*
*Pepsilove - 3.69Ghz - DFI JR-P45 T2RS*
*xEVHx - 3.68Ghz - Gigabyte EP31-DS3L - 1.328V - link*
*azlvda - 3.663Ghz*
*spar - 3.622Ghz - ASUS P5Q*
*Stepsascend - 3.601Ghz - ASRocK P43TWINS1600 - link*
*3Dreamer - 3.6Ghz - 10 Loops IBT - ASUS P5QL-E - 1.272V*
*Lionmaster - 3.6Ghz - MSI MS-7518 - link*
*eminded1 - 3.6Ghz - P5N-E SLI*
*metal_gunjee - 3.6Ghz - ASUS P5N-D*
*CoY - 3.559Ghz - ASUS P5Q Deluxe - link*
*ColdDeckEd - 3.55Ghz 24/7 - ASRock P43Twins - VCore 1.37V link*
*kleptodathief - 3.520 Ghz - ASUS P5Q-PRO - 1.38125v BIOS*
*Kinglaiho - 3.51Ghz - Gigabyte EP31-DS3L - link*
*The_Rooster - 3.504GHz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P - link*
*BlankThis - 3.499Ghz - ASUS P5Q-E*
*Haste - 3.4Ghz - Gigabyte GA-E7AUM-DS2H - link*
*Devilywan88 - 3.4Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P*
*Damen57 - 3.394Ghz - JW IP35-PRO link*
*blooder11181 - 3.381Ghz - ASUS P5QL-SE - link*
*maxextz - 3.339Ghz - 1.2V - ASUS P5Q-E*
*bk7794 - 3.325Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3R - link*
*AmgMake - 3.324Ghz - P5Q-PRO - link*
*Mason - 3.325Ghz - EP43-DS3L - link*
*Shunsuke_01 - 3.302Ghz - MSI MS-7519 - link*
*ericeod - 3.3Ghz - Shuttle Inc FP35 link*
*Blaze_125 - 3.25Ghz Stock Fan - Gigabyte EP45-DS3L*
*lionmaster - 3.25Ghz - MS-7518 - 6hrs+ Blend ORTHOS - link*
*Mariusmsj - 3.0Ghz - Gigabyte G31M*
*Quantum Reality- 3.0Ghz - ASUS P5Q-Pro - link*
*squall325 - 3.0 Ghz - GA-G31M-S2L*
*kirayamato26 - 3.0Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3L*
*skatingrocker17 - 3.0Ghz*

Post your links and ill put you up here









*Highest Stable Overclocks:*

Overclocks will be considered stable under *one* of the following conditions: (You need a screenshot to be eligible)
1. 2 Hrs OCCT
2. 3+Hrs ORTHOS Small FFT's (one loop) or 6+Hrs ORTHOS Blend (one loop)
3. Same rules apply to prime95 as to ORTHOS.

*montpellier - 4.4Ghz - 2Hrs OCCT - 1.344V - link*
*auditor - 4.027Ghz - 3HRs+ ORTHOS SMALL FFT - DFI Lanparty DK P45-T2RS Plus - link*
*Glussier - 4.012Ghz - 2Hrs OCCT Stable - ASUS P5QL - 1.384V - link*
*quaaark -4.0 Ghz - 2hrs OCCT Stable - Gigabyte EP45-DS3L - link*
*^Son_Gokou08 - 4.0Ghz - 2hrs OCCT Stable - Abit IP35P - link*
*Zamoldac - 4.0Ghz - 1.424V - 2HRs OCCT - GA-P35C-DS3R*
*infiniteengine - 4.0Ghz - 3Hrs+ Small FFT's ORTHOS - EVGA 730i - link*
*wes45013 - 3.99Ghz - 3HRs+ ORTHOS Small FFT's - Gigabyte ES2L*
*nikos747 - 1.2V - 3.9Ghz - 2HRs+ OCCT - GIGABYTE EP31-ES3G*
*Devilywan88 - 1.2V - 3.9Ghz - 5 Loops IBT - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P - link*
*3Dreamers - 3.9Ghz - 3Hrs+ Prime95 SMALL FFT's - ASUS P5QL-E*
*S2KPhile - 3.864Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-DS3L - 3Hrs ORHTOS Small FFT*
*Grandlo - 3.833Ghz - DFI LP DK P35 - IBT - link*
*W4LNUT5 - 3.829Ghz - 5 Loops of IBT - Gigabyte EP35-DS3L*
*azlvda - 3.829 Ghz - 2Hrs+ OCCT - Gigabyte EP45-UD3R - link*
*spakker - 3.825Ghz - 3 Hrs+ Small FFT's - Abit IP35 Pro*
*spawney - 3.817Ghz - 2Hrs OCCT Stable - ASRock P43DE - link*
*Pizzaman - 3.813GHz Stable 2Hrs OCCT - EVGA 780i link*
*miloshs - 3.81Ghz - 5 runs of IBT - Asus P5Q-E*
*FragZero - 3.8Ghz -ASUS P5K-E - 6Hrs+ (31Hrs) Prime95 -link*
*Voyager - 3.8Ghz - 1.344V - 2hrs OCCT*
*lolhax 3.8Ghz - 1.328V - GA-G31M-ES2L - 3Hrs+ Small FFT's ORTHOS - link*
*Retoric - 3.784 Ghz - 2 Hour OCCT - Gigabyte X38T-DQ6*
*kaszachris - 3.752Ghz - 3Hrs Small FFT's ORTHOS - 1.385V - Foxconn P35A01*
*Lionmaster - 3.75Ghz - MSI MS-7518 - 8Hrs SMALL FFT's ORTHOS - link*
*Ranked - 3.7 Ghz Stable 8Hrs ORTHOS - Gigabyte P35-DS3L - 1.4V BIOS, 1.36V Idle*
*xEVHx - 3.68Ghz - Gigabyte EP31-DS3L - 1.328V - 6hrs+ Orhtos - link*
*azlvda - 3.663Ghz - 2Hrs OCCT Stable*
*Overclockerfx - 3.66 Ghz 3 Â½ Hours Small FFT (one loop) - 1.344V - P5KC - VDroop mod*
*iStrive - 3.65Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P - link*
*Brain_stew - 3.622 Ghz - 2+ Hours of OCCT - 1.3V(load) - Gigabyte-P35-DS3L*
*3Dreamer - 3.6Ghz - 10 Loops IBT - ASUS P5QL-E - 1.272V*
*PERSPOLIS - 3.6Ghz - 1.264V - ASUS P5QL PRO - 2hrs OCCT*
*nutric - 3.6Ghz - Gigabyte EP35-DS4 - 3Hrs Prime95 Small FFT's - link*
*metal_gunjee - 3.6Ghz - 3Hrs+ ORTHOS Small FFT's - ASUS P5N-D*
*spakker - 3.562Ghz - 2HRs OCCT - Abit IP35-E*
*CoY - 3.52Ghz - 6hrs+ ORTHOS Blend - ASUS P5Q Deluxe - link*
*The_Rooster - 3.504GHz - 3Hrs+ ORTHOS Small FFT's - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P - link*
*spar - 3.504Ghz - Asus P5Q - 6Hrs+ Prime95 Blend*
*Devilywan88 - Stable 3Hrs+ Prime95 Small FFT's - 3.4Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P*
*ericeod - 3.3Ghz - Shuttle Inc FP35 - 6HRs+ ORTHOS Blend - link*
*lionmaster - 3.25Ghz - MS-7518 - 6hrs+ Blend ORTHOS - link*
*squall325 - 3.0 Ghz - 6hrs+ Prime95 - GA-G31M-S2L*
*bk7794 - 3.0Ghz - 6Hrs+ ORTHOS - Gigabyte EP45-UD3R*
*kirayamato26 - 3.0Ghz - 2Hrs+ OCCT - Gigabyte EP45-UD3L*

*Superpi 1M E5200 Ranking:*

*Nikos747 - 11.344s - 4.825Ghz - GIGABYTE EP43-DS3L*
*spakker - 12.421s - 4.475Ghz - Abit IP35 Pro*
*Glussier - 12.765s - 4.46Ghz - ASUS P5QL*
*brandon1186 - 12.822s - 4.35Ghz - ASUS P5QL*
*Ranked - 12.922s - 4.2Ghz - Gigabyte P35-DS3*
*spakkker - 13.140s - 4.137Ghz - Abit IP35-E*
*Miloshs - 13.172s - 4.337 Ghz - ASUS P5Q-E*
*spakker - 13.282s - 4.112Ghz - Abit IP35-E*
*Zamoldac - 13.304s - 4.22Ghz - Gigabyte P31-DS3L*
*Jspeedracer - 13.454s - 4.2Ghz - Gigabyte G31M-S2L*
*Douflou - 13.516s - 4.305Ghz - ABit IP35P*
*Overclockerfx - 13.546s - 4.196Ghz - ASUS P5KC*
*wes45013 - 13.760s - 3.99Ghz - Gigabyte ES2L*
*celebro - 4.4Ghz - 13.764s - Abit IP-35E*
*Nutric - 13.969s - 4.012Ghz - Gigabyte EP35-DS4*
*3Dreamers - 14.078s - 3.899Ghz - ASUS P5QL-E*
*Jspeedracer - 4.213GHz - 14.196s - MSI P43 NEO*
*Pizzaman - 14.250s - 3.827Ghz - EVGA 780i*
*W4LNUT5 - 14.310s - 3.996Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3L*
*W4LNUT5 - 14.524s - 3.995Ghz - Gigabyte EP35-DS3L*
*Devilywan88 - 14.528s - 3.9Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P*
*Unknownm - 3.749Ghz - 14.602s - P5B Deluxe*
*wes45013 - 14.750s - 3.91Ghz - Gigabyte ES2L*
*jnd426 - 15s - 3.8Ghz - GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L*
*spawney - 3.817Ghz - 15.177s- ASRock P43DE*
*azlvda - 3.663Ghz - 15.070s*
*spar - 15.615s - 3.504Ghz - Asus P5Q*
*BlankTHis - 16.023s - 3.499Ghz - ASUS P5Q-E*

*Super Pi 32M E5200 Ranking*
*Nikos747 - 11m 12.656s - 4.75Ghz - GIGABYTE EP43-DS3L*
*brandon1186 - 12m 15.468s - 4.25Ghz*
*W4LNUT5 - 3.996Ghz - 13m 13.378s - Gigabyte EP45-UD3L*

*E5300:*

*idleivey - 3.5Ghz - 3hRs+ Small FFTS - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P*

ADD THIS TO YOUR SIG IF YOU LIKE THIS THREAD:









*E5x00 - Overclocking Thread* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[url="http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/390358-e5x00-overclocking-thread.html"]:clock: [B]E5x00 - Overclocking Thread[/B] :clock:[/url]

[/CODE]

Smaller:

*E5x00 - Overclocking Thread* 

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
[url="http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/390358-e5x00-overclocking-thread.html"]:clock: [B]E5x00 - Overclocking Thread[/B] :clock:[/url]

[/CODE]


----------



## BlankThis

Wow nice Super Pi score...








Not bad for a $80 chip
Anyways I have the rest of my sig rig coming Tuesday and give me a week and hopefully I can get 3.5









~B~


----------



## vicious_fishes

12.5 x 286 @1.12-1.136v

i.e 3.58ghz

stock cooler...

i'm wanting a new motherboard to really see how far i can push it :/


----------



## Brythe

Hmmm...I'm going to keep an eye on this thread.

Has anyone pushed this to/beyond 350Mhz FSB? Apparently they top out at 320/330Mhz.

I want to know if that's true or not.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
Hmmm...I'm going to keep an eye on this thread.

Has anyone pushed this to/beyond 350Mhz FSB? Apparently they top out at 320/330Mhz.

I want to know if that's true or not.

I got it to post at 350, but it wasn't stable(only 1.33V though). I was running 340x10 a few days ago, but I cleared the CMOS and it shifted the fsb hole. No complaints though because now I can run 280FSB.

I'm running 280x12.5 for 3.5GHz at 1.362V and it seems stable. It idles at 1.39V for some reason though, but I'm not too concerned because I'm pretty sure these cpus can take a bit higher vcore due to less cache.

overclockerfx, have you had any trouble with the 1201 BIOS? Whenever I try to push it past 3.7GHz it locks up and I have to clear the CMOS in order to OC again.


----------



## Zamoldac

i am curently keeping mine @ 4.0 ghz on air 12.5x320 @~ 1.4v


----------



## blooder11181

maybe tomorrow i will buy that cpu to o.c.
for know my quad is at stock -waiting for new cooler


----------



## Hondacity

my e5200










not yet tested...but just my contribution..i'll bench later


----------



## Hondacity

i'm also having the same ceiling of fsb with my dfi dk p45...darn...


----------



## ColdDeckEd

338x10.5 at 1.37vcore (1.34 after vdroop) and high setting (I can't find the exact number) for NB voltage, which puts me at 3.55 for 24/7 use.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=426874

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/e...3h20-VCore.png

Highest stable fsb I've gotten at is 340x10.5 at 1.38. Was not able to boot into windows at 4 using a 1.39 volts, didn't want to push anymore until my new tru90 comes in.

Recently taped up the fins hs, added extra tim to the heat pipes, and lapped my cpu and have gotten a 3 degree drop in highest load temp so far. However, my temps are still somewhat high in my eyes, distance to tjmax is 55 idle, and 32-30 under orthos and occt. I'm guessing its just the crappy masscool i'm rocking though, so I ordered a tr ultima90, should get it by monday.


----------



## vicious_fishes

i think i may have lucked out with my chip, a full quarter of a volt less than nathris for a 6mhz faster fsb ?!


----------



## overclockerfx

Ok nice to see some people with some good oc's going... I thought i would post my results here too since i did hit 3.9Ghz







; Just for those who are intrested on how this fairs on a p5n-e sli... I hit 3.7Ghz on 12.x multi but it wasn't anything close to stable even at 1.368V so; no chances of going further...

I was caught in the 650i's fsb hole and i could not go no further with the 12.5x multi. So i changed my multi to *11x350mhz* and changed the fsb (quad-pumped) to 1400 and guess what... it booted no problemo... i was also able to quickly hit 3.9Ghz with the multi at *11x355mhz* (yea thats 355mhz fsb) and fsb at 1420mhz Vcore at 1.425V and i was able to run some benches even though it was quite unstable:

CPU-Z valid:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=424974
Super Pi 1M:
http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5853/super39th5.png

Im quite happy with that







I might be able to hit 4.0ghz on a 11.5X multi since i think my board has another fsb hole after 1450mhz... but im sure ill need quite some volts to do that...

Note: im running 24/7 on 12.5x multi now with 3.5ghz at 1.356V completly stable... since for some reason the board has some trouble maintaining the lower multis after reboots...


----------



## vicious_fishes

i can't find my manual to find out the max safe voltage on these suckers


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
i can't find my manual to find out the max safe voltage on these suckers









The max safe voltage according to intel is 1.3625V, but i would say that just keep it under 1.38-1.4V for 24/7.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
The max safe voltage according to intel is 1.3625V, but i would say that just keep it under 1.38-1.4V for 24/7.

at what fsb speed did you need to start upping the voltage ?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Note: im running 24/7 on 12.5x multi now with 3.5ghz at 1.356V completly stable... since for some reason the board has some trouble maintaining the lower multis after reboots...


Same here, I'm running 1.362V though. I haven't tested 1.356.

Although for some reason when I power off the system it won't post, so I CPR it, get into the bios and just save and quit and it posts again.

And how's your NB? I had to put an 80mm fan blowing on it in order to keep it from burning my finger when I touch it.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Same here, I'm running 1.362V though. I haven't tested 1.356.

Although for some reason when I power off the system it won't post, so I CPR it, get into the bios and just save and quit and it posts again.

And how's your NB? I had to put an 80mm fan blowing on it in order to keep it from burning my finger when I touch it.


I know i have exactly the same problem so thats why im using the 12.5x multi for 24/7 since i cant reach very high speeds due to the fsb hole at ~1150mhz-1250mhz~ on this board and it wont post after a shutdown if i have my multi set to 11x or something...

My NB volts are at 1.56V... Its hot as hell but im sure it can take it quite well... since i think the NB is either 92nm or is it .13 microns... I think its in the 80C range i have thought of extra cooling but havent got around to it yet but it seems to be fairing fine so far...


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
I know i have exactly the same problem so thats why im using the 12.5x multi for 24/7 since i cant reach very high speeds due to the fsb hole at ~1150mhz-1250mhz~ on this board and it wont post after a shutdown if i have my multi set to 11x or something...

My NB volts are at 1.56V... Its hot as hell but im sure it can take it quite well... since i think the NB is either 92nm or is it .13 microns... I think its in the 80C range i have thought of extra cooling but havent got around to it yet but it seems to be fairing fine so far...

I'm running mine at 1.56V too, and a simple 80mm fan does wonders for the NB. It should be fine running that hot, but if I can avoid it easily I will.


----------



## kleptodathief

so u guys have any pix of ur cases with that 80mm fan? im not sure where that goes on the case, thanx


----------



## Zamoldac

i've managed to hit 4.0ghz on the first try with only 1.4v stable oc


----------



## AZNracerx1989

I run at 3.85ghz 1 hour occt stable with 1.41875v... 1.36-1.39v in cpuz. I can boot to 4ghz, but i don't want raise voltages too high. I have low temps cus im on water cooling xD.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
i've managed to hit 4.0ghz on the first try with only 1.4v stable oc

Nice overclock what motherboard are you using?


----------



## overclockerfx

Does anyone know the Tjmax on this, because i was just checking my temps: when i set the tjmax to 100C on realtemp i get the same reading as on speedfan so is the tjmax on the E5200 95C or 100C?


----------



## kleptodathief

^ i think its 100C , dam my laptop idles at around 63 celcius!!! thats with a cooler pad too!!! is that too hi??


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
^ i think its 100C , dam my laptop idles at around 63 celcius!!! thats with a cooler pad too!!! is that too hi??

Thanks... I was looking at my temps today with the tjmax set to 100C (i had it at 95C previously) and i was idling at almost 50C and under orthos i hit like 85C so i reseated and it brought down my idle temps by like almost 5C seems like bad thermal paste application









That is quite high







, but laptop processors can usually take quite a bit obviously it depends on the proc... I have a desktop celeron d that idles at i think something like 60C in a stock computer from compaq still works fine though...


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Nice overclock what motherboard are you using?

the one from my signature GA-P31-DS3L


----------



## BlankThis

12.5 x 266 @ 1.3 in BIOS
Never went of 50 degrees C on either core.









~B~


----------



## _Trev

would you all recommend I buy this CPU?

this is it right? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116072

seems cheep for those high OC's


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trevor3443* 
would you all recommend I buy this CPU?

this is it right? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116072

seems cheep for those high OC's

Yes this will get you a pretty high Ghz per $ Overclock, but this all depends on the chip you get and your motherboards capabilities.


----------



## AZNracerx1989

just RMA it if it doesnt overclock well lol


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AZNracerx1989* 
just RMA it if it doesnt overclock well lol

15% restocking fees add up.

~B~


----------



## Tricky

Would be much, much more informative and better if you included voltages on first post. Other than that, great thread. Will keep a lookout to see how well these chips OC.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tricky* 
Would be much, much more informative and better if you included voltages on first post. Other than that, great thread. Will keep a lookout to see how well these chips OC.

OK thanks







ill see what i can do.


----------



## kleptodathief

^ overclockerfx: is that 3.9ghz stable and running 24/7? do u have a pic of ur case/psu to c how it looks?


----------



## BlankThis

Pretty much buying these chips you are guaranteed 3.5GHz with safe temps and voltages...

Sweet deal for $80









~B~


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
^ overclockerfx: is that 3.9ghz stable and running 24/7? do u have a pic of ur case/psu to c how it looks?

NO its not stable, its just stable enough to run Super Pi 1M and sit in Windows for a few minutes, but this is a maximum achieved overclock i run 3.5Ghz 24/7 on 12.5x multi, because my board cant maintain the 11x multi that enables higher overclocks after a shutdown.


----------



## AMDCAMARO

I have a E8400 @ 4.0 This chip starts to shine at 3.5. I am running it at 1.184 volts on a DS3L with 2 gigs of G.Skill 1066 @ 1106.( by shine I mean respond like my E8400 starting apps)

Chip does not wake up (IMHO) till 3.5 GHZ. Guess it's in the Bin luck. Bet me 20 bucks and I will stick it in my TPower I45, lol that board is a beast.( but Biostar CPU voltage inc sux).

Just my 2 cents owning this chip for 5 hours, its for my 7 year old.


----------



## AMDCAMARO

3.5 GHZ E5200 with 2 gigs of 1068 ram = 15.178 SuperPi @ 1MB (7200 RPM) XP

4.0 GHZ E8400 with 4 gigs of 894 ram = 11.82 SuperPi @ 1 MB (10k RPM) Vista

I will push the chip a bit more once I get a front 120 mm fan for the Antec 300 case the E5200.


----------



## kleptodathief

^ that super pi score: is LOWER better? or higher?

also can someone reccamend vista ultimate 64 or win xp pro??? im torn on these 2 o/s


----------



## kleptodathief

wow i just did that super pi test 1megs on my sempron 1.6ghz and i got 1 min 21 secs LOL

i thought at first it was 21 secs, which is NOT bad

put the super pi on my C: drive and i get a better time of 1min 6secs, still

SLOW POS!!!


----------



## overclockerfx

What kind of temps are you guys getting ....? I feel i still have really high temps after a reseat since ORTHOS can push me to almost 80C notice this is Core temp... And one other thing thats bothering me is the difference between my core temps and cpu temp is around 16-17C... any thoughts on this would be welcomed... Seems like my cooler is doing its job but my core temps are going up like hell....


----------



## Moheevi_chess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
What kind of temps are you guys getting ....? I feel i still have really high temps after a reseat since ORTHOS can push me to almost 80C notice this is Core temp... And one other thing thats bothering me is the difference between my core temps and cpu temp is around 16-17C... any thoughts on this would be welcomed... Seems like my cooler is doing its job but my core temps are going up like hell....

Wow 80c is really hot, I would back down on your voltage/FSB until you can get a better cooler or figure out why your temps are so high.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moheevi_chess* 
Wow 80c is really hot, I would back down on your voltage/FSB until you can get a better cooler or figure out why your temps are so high.

YES i know it is very high...

I had no problems with my E2160 on this cooler... but now this... i dont know im gonna check the seating again i guess... It was running pretty hot when i got it at stock... but i didnt pay too much attention to that, of course 1.356V is quite much to be running ill see if i can lower it without loosing stability, because this is stable as a rock running 3.5Ghz with those volts...


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
i've managed to hit 4.0ghz on the first try with only 1.4v stable oc

That's not stable at all. Firstly you are stressing it the easy way. Gromacs core doesn't stress the cpu enough. Always do Small FFTs. Another thing, you're not stable with only 6 minutes in, you have to do at least 8 hours. I've had an OC fail after 7hours and 45mins. Small FFTs for about 10 hours will ensure 100% stability for your cpu.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tricky* 
That's not stable at all. Firstly you are stressing it the easy way. Gromacs core doesn't stress the cpu enough. Always do Small FFTs. Another thing, you're not stable with only 6 minutes in, you have to do at least 8 hours. I've had an OC fail after 7hours and 45mins. Small FFTs for about 10 hours will ensure 100% stability for your cpu.


BY stable i obviously meant that i have not had a single crash in the week i have been running this.... i have been playing cod4 etc. But i know now what the prob is; its just too simple... one of the push pins was loose







now after a reboot my temps havent gone over 74C on orthos Small FFT's and i have Q-fan control enabled so my cpu-hs fan is not running max. Its still running while im writing this gonna run for at least 6 hours.... I dont really know how i overlooked that when i was doing the reseat


----------



## AMDCAMARO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
What kind of temps are you guys getting ....? I feel i still have really high temps after a reseat since ORTHOS can push me to almost 80C notice this is Core temp... And one other thing thats bothering me is the difference between my core temps and cpu temp is around 16-17C... any thoughts on this would be welcomed... Seems like my cooler is doing its job but my core temps are going up like hell....

This E5200 runs 8-9 C hotter than my E8400. Both chips are under an AC Freezer pro 7, E5200 is in a Antec 300 with 1 extra 120 MM fan in front, E8400 is in a antec 900.

E5200 39-42 C Idle ( paste is not cured) Hits 52 C Alt-Tabbing out of AM3

E8400 31-32 C idle


----------



## kleptodathief

guys i got all my parts in today except the HSF







so i cant do much, anyways the cpu i got says costa rica on it,

S-spec: slay7
MM number: 899647
batch number: 3825A420

version number: E47681-001
pack date: 08/27/08

anyone know if i got a good oc chip or not? cheers

anyways i went out and bought the ocz vendetta 2 at the local canadacomputers shop for 48bux


































so now im ready to install/oc! wish me luck


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
guys i got all my parts in today except the HSF







so i cant do much, anyways the cpu i got says costa rica on it,

S-spec: slay7
MM number: 899647
batch number: 3825A420

version number: E47681-001
pack date: 08/27/08

anyone know if i got a good oc chip or not? cheers

















Yea we all got slay7 so i dont think it should be a prob... but just double check your stepping anyways everyone on here so far has 6 stepping. Nice stuff i wish i had the P5Q









Edit: by double check i mean run cpu-z once ya get it working


----------



## Tricky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
BY stable i obviously meant that i have not had a single crash in the week i have been running this.... i have been playing cod4 etc. But i know now what the prob is; its just too simple... one of the push pins was loose







now after a reboot my temps havent gone over 74C on orthos Small FFT's and i have Q-fan control enabled so my cpu-hs fan is not running max. Its still running while im writing this gonna run for at least 6 hours.... I dont really know how i overlooked that when i was doing the reseat

okay, but that's still not stable. if you want to certify your cpu stable, you must pass at least 8 hours in stress test Orthos small FFTs / prime95 / linpack.


----------



## kleptodathief

is the heat sink fan suppose to blow on the RAM side or on the usb ports side? im getting confused , i was watching this vid


YouTube - Eiskaltmacher.de-OCZ Vendetta Montage





did he install it the wrong way??? or it dpends on ur tower/case setup?


----------



## Sickboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
anyways i went out and bought the ocz vendetta 2 at the local canadacomputers shop for 48bux









I just bought a Vendetta 2 at CanadaComputers too. Make sure to send in the $10 rebate, only comes to $32.99 in that case.


----------



## Sickboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
is the heat sink fan suppose to blow on the RAM side or on the usb ports side? im getting confused , i was watching this vid

did he install it the wrong way??? or it dpends on ur tower/case setup?

In that video, he's going to be blowing the air towards the RAM/front of his case. Not sure if that was intentional or not. I would think you'd typically want it blowing either up (if your power supply is mounted at the bottom of your case) or towards the back of your case (which is what I just did this week with my new Vendetta 2 and Cooler Master Elite 330 case).

There are cross support pieces of one side of the fan, that side goes against the metal fins. The side of the fan which is open to the air will just have the fan blades and nothing else. If you look closely around the rim of the fan, you'll see an arrow which points in the direction the air will flow. Point that towards the heatsink and out towards the back or top of your case.

Good luck!


----------



## kleptodathief

my psu is on the top left, so how do i point/aim the vendetta fan? im so confused as to which way it 'faces', cuz i have the case/tower fan also on the left side as well

pics/vid wud really help! im stuck lol plus i gotta goto work soon but i shud have the whole weekend to set this up










i have the vendetta on the right side there

so in my pic is that the correct orientation and the fan will point towards the right to the RAM side?

thanx


----------



## Sickboy

Like this:


----------



## kleptodathief

^thanx man, ya to the 'right' ok, its confirmed

now im having trouble with those rubber thingies....do they go in ALL the way on the fan??? i cant get it in the hole lol

im starting to get most of the parts installed! now im stuck at the VID card... im not sure if i need to connect that 9800gt to a power supply? or is it self powered?

since the case is pretty small, i got too many wires coming from the PSU, i shudda gotten a better psu/case, im regretting cheaping out


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
^thanx man, ya to the 'right' ok, its confirmed

now im having trouble with those rubber thingies....do they go in ALL the way on the fan??? i cant get it in the hole lol

im starting to get most of the parts installed! now im stuck at the VID card... im not sure if i need to connect that 9800gt to a power supply? or is it self powered?

since the case is pretty small, i got too many wires coming from the PSU, i shudda gotten a better psu/case, im regretting cheaping out

The rubber things are hell on these vendettas thats why i was having the temperature problems earlier... i had to take my psu wires out (modular) to get to that pin. If they don't go in you just have to twist it anti-clockwise and pull and try again; just give it a firm push... Yes the 9800GT will need power connections... i'm not sure if those basiq's have pci-e connectors. IF it doesnt get a molex to pci-e 6 pin converter.

Just a little pic of how i've installed my vendetta (note its the vendetta 1):










I ran one cycle of orthos on my 24/7 oc last night i didnt have time for 6-8hrs:










Theres a new beta bios come out so i might try that if i could get a 3.7ghz 24/7 with a lower multi i.e. 10.5x350mhz...


----------



## kleptodathief

also i got 2x2gb ram, do i install it in the yellow slots? i got yellow,black,yellow,black

T or F: something bout rams overclocks better if its on yellow?


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
also i got 2x2gb ram, do i install it in the yellow slots? i got yellow,black,yellow,black

T or F: something bout rams overclocks better if its on yellow?

Install them in same color slots to enable dual-channel mode.


----------



## kleptodathief

hi, so my next problem is when im booting up, i have leds on,fans going and NO video, i hate that... any suggestions? i tried switching monitor, when puter turns on the monitor shud change its LED to green but mine duznt, it just stays black and orange led









too bad this mobo dusnt have onboard vid


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
hi, so my next problem is when im booting up, i have leds on,fans going and NO video, i hate that... any suggestions? i tried switching monitor, when puter turns on the monitor shud change its LED to green but mine duznt, it just stays black and orange led









too bad this mobo dusnt have onboard vid

Have you hooked the power to your 9800 GT....? Make sure your mobo is not shorting to your case from the risers behind your mobo that your not using.


----------



## overclockerfx

I finally hit 4Ghz







with the P5N-E SLI. NOTICE: NOT STABLE JUST ENOUGH TO GET INTO WINDOWS AND RUN PI. Would be stable with some extra volts e.g. .025-.03V.

Settings:
11.5x348Mhz (1392Mhz) = 4.002Ghz
VCore 1.46875V
NB Voltage 1.76V
FSB (quad-pumped):Memory Ratio 5:4 Memory Speed 930 Mhz 2.1V 5-5-5-12

CPU-Z Validation:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430172

Super PI 1M:
http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/9...pusuperej0.png

There you go the P5N and this chip can after all hit 4.0GHz, but the voltage is rather high


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Thanks for finding out roughly how much vcore is needed for 4.0. Its pretty much what we all expected, but were a little scared to find out for sure.

To me the important thing now is to see how long they can take 1.35-1.39 volts without turning into mush.


----------



## vicious_fishes

gah, how about some max 24/7 oc's ?

whats the most you can all get at 1.3625v, hmm ?









weirdly, i've started getting crashes about once every 90 mins of gaming at 12.5x286, so i dropped it to 266fsb, so 3.2ghz is my oc atm


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
gah, how about some max 24/7 oc's ?

whats the most you can all get at 1.3625v, hmm ?









weirdly, i've started getting crashes about once every 90 mins of gaming at 12.5x286, so i dropped it to 266fsb, so 3.2ghz is my oc atm

I'm running 3.58 at the moment with 1.38 (1.35 with vdroop).

However, I'm also having an weird issue with stability. I can pass a 2hr occt test, but with the same settings I will fail Orthos Small FFT 10k table. I've been toying with nb vcore and pll trying to eliminate the rounding error I keep getting, but my motherboard doesn't allow for fine tuning of those voltages, so it can be a bit of a head scratcher.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
gah, how about some max 24/7 oc's ?

whats the most you can all get at 1.3625v, hmm ?









weirdly, i've started getting crashes about once every 90 mins of gaming at 12.5x286, so i dropped it to 266fsb, so 3.2ghz is my oc atm

The most im running 24/7 is 3.5Ghz VCore 1.356V which i have had 100% stable so far no crashes in 1 week i've run one cycle of orthos small fft's aprox 3Â½ hours on it no probs i havent got around to a full 6 hours, but anyways i could prob run higher but the FSB hole on the P5N-E SLI is just in the wrong spot for that 12.5x multi so really cant go any further for 24/7. OK i might be able to squeeze 3.55Ghz, but im happy here for now







And i cant maintain (due to this damn







board... im considering getting a P5Q or something) a lower multiplier after a shutdown. As i said somewhere in this thread i was able to get








3.67Ghz stable no crashes with 10.5x on 1.3625V. I might contact asus to include some kind of a fix into the 1301 bios thats coming out...


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd* 
I'm running 3.58 at the moment with 1.38 (1.35 with vdroop).

However, I'm also having an weird issue with stability. I can pass a 2hr occt test, but with the same settings I will fail Orthos Small FFT 10k table. I've been toying with nb vcore and pll trying to eliminate the rounding error I keep getting, but my motherboard doesn't allow for fine tuning of those voltages, so it can be a bit of a head scratcher.

and i passed 90 mins prime95, all 3 tests at 12.5x286, and 3 weeks later am getting crashes in cod4 & crysis, go figure









edit: i might have a little fun now, there could be a fsb hole...

it's only a 1066 fsb mobo, so i might try for 12.5x300...


----------



## kleptodathief

hi guys, good news...im at the installing the vista ultimate now stage! got past that vid problem...i think i didn't plug into the right vid slot, the vid card had 2 vga slots

i put in a brand new HD and i don't need to format it during the vista ultimate install??? it didn't ask me to format or anything


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
hi guys, good news...im at the installing the vista ultimate now stage! got past that vid problem...i think i didn't plug into the right vid slot, the vid card had 2 vga slots

i put in a brand new HD and i don't need to format it during the vista ultimate install??? it didn't ask me to format or anything

Thats odd... you sure it wasn't pre-formatted or something well if it works then good but i still would find that rather odd...


----------



## kleptodathief

^ ya, im so glad i didn't have to FORMAT 1TB!!! the vista install was SO FAST lol







but its only 32 bit ultimate, i thought i had the 64 bit version

i only have 3.3gb of ram









great news! im on my new cpu now

heres the cpu z ...hvn't messed with bios yet...still need to install all the drivers for my puter










so do u i have a good cpu chip?

not sure if i can overclock...most of the AI bios settings r LOCKED! how do i unlock those settings... its on AUTO and i can't goto manual!

i think i hve the 1104 asus bios

coretemp says 38celcius with VID 1.2250V
overclocking is tuffer then it looks lol, i tried to change the FSB to 300 and my mobo CRASHED out of the bios


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
^ ya, im so glad i didn't have to FORMAT 1TB!!! the vista install was SO FAST lol







but its only 32 bit ultimate, i thought i had the 64 bit version

i only have 3.3gb of ram









great news! im on my new cpu now

heres the cpu z ...hvn't messed with bios yet...still need to install all the drivers for my puter










so do u i have a good cpu chip?

No you can only see 3.3GB, but as microsoft tells us the rest is also being used. Do you have speed step enabled since your multi is at 6x when its supposed to be at 12.5x? It could just be that your mobo set it automatically to 6x thats what happend when i first got this thing, but you do have exactly the same revision as us, but oc ability does differ between chips of the same revision.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:

not sure if i can overclock...most of the AI bios settings r LOCKED! how do i unlock those settings... its on AUTO and i can't goto manual!

i think i hve the 1104 asus bios
Go to your bios and make sure you have 1104 since thats the first one that supports this chip. And then make sure that your speedstep and C1E are disabled and make sure your multi is set to 12.5x.


----------



## kleptodathief

so i got the bios settings changed a bit and i think im up to 3.5 ghz now....i put the vcore to 1.36 and up the FSB to 286, i havn't did any 'testing ' yet tho

ya i disabled most of the bios settings

so in cpuz, my cpu speed keeps changing from 3.5ghz to 1.7ghz ..is that normal? shudn't it stay at 3.5ghz all the time?

i jacked it up to 300FSB










my temp is 40 idle according to realtemp2.70

haha ok oc is NOT as easy as it looks..i tried a super pi mod test and i got the BLUE screen lol

but im back up again at stock level! gotta luv this bios, it goes to stock settings when u FCUK up haha

i tried to overclock my DDR2 ram its reading as only pc6400 ***, i thought it was pc8000

22.45secs for super pi test at 1meg file testing @ 2.5ghz stock e5200


----------



## kleptodathief

ok i got cpuz to read 3.75ghz @ 1.352v all the time now! woot

did a 1meg super pi test and got 15.165secs ...is that good?

it fails the prime95 worker 2 thread testing but worker 1 is going good


----------



## Pr0Chris

meh im bored. Lemme start up my E5200 rig


----------



## Pr0Chris

2nd best:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430528

Best: http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430526

Enjoy


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kleptodathief*


ok i got cpuz to read 3.75ghz @ 1.352v all the time now! woot

did a 1meg super pi test and got 15.165secs ...is that good?

it fails the prime95 worker 2 thread testing but worker 1 is going good


then one of your cores has an error...

drop your fsb, you want both of them to run without errors for 3hrs.


----------



## kleptodathief

i tried to get up to 4ghz but no luck yet lol, i think my fsb hole is 300, i cannot seem to get past 3.75ghz stable! now i know how it feels to reboot alot LOL...pisses me off! and dam duz the tower get hot with all those wires/etc....i wished i had better case/less wires










duz haveing o/s 32 bits vs 64 bits make a difference in oc'ing? i installed vista 32 ultimate by mistake...i wanted 64bits


----------



## kleptodathief

i will type my bios settings and hope u guys can suggest to me wat values to put in:
thnx if u can input

FSB frequency 300 *now
pci frequency 100
FSB strap to northbridge auto
DR ram freq auto
DR ram timing control auto
DR ram static read control auto
DR ram read training auto
MEM overclocking charger auto
AI clock twister auto
AI transaction booster auto

LOL as i was typing this i got the BSOD

cpu voltage 1.375
cpu gtl retrn auto
cpu pll voltage auto
FSB termination 1.46
DR ram voltage 2.10
NB voltage 1.56
SB voltage auto
pcie sata voltage auto

==================

load line calibration
cpu spread sprectrum
pci spread strectrum all disabled

cpu clock skew auto
NB clock skew auto
cpu margin enhancement optimize

===================
in Advance CPU settings:

CPU ratio AUTO ???
C1E support disable
max CPUID value limit disable
CPU TM function disable
Execute Disable Bit disable
Intel speedsteptech disable
intel C-stateTech disable

===================

i thnk those r the main settings

i also got the northbride setting but i didnt want to malfunction the mobo so i didn't mess with warning sign in the bios

is prime95 a good test to use? i can't seem to pass it lol, i'll say worker thread hardware failure on one of the cores within seconds of testing..the other core runs tho

super pi im geting around 15.2secs 1meg test

how long do i run prime95 for?

dam puter crashing on me! im back on the laptop letting my desktop cool off a bit

so its very hard to run 3.75ghz stable 24/7???


----------



## kleptodathief

ok im back up at 3.4ghz 1.38vcore bios 340fsb x 10 ratio

lol just had screen frozen

backed it down to 320x10 more vcore

now im getting vista screen freezing/locking up...is that ram problem???


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kleptodathief*


i will type my bios settings and hope u guys can suggest to me wat values to put in:
thnx if u can input

FSB frequency 300 *now
pci frequency 100
FSB strap to northbridge auto
DR ram freq auto
DR ram timing control auto
DR ram static read control auto
DR ram read training auto
MEM overclocking charger auto
AI clock twister auto
AI transaction booster auto

LOL as i was typing this i got the BSOD

cpu voltage 1.375
cpu gtl retrn auto
cpu pll voltage auto
FSB termination 1.46
DR ram voltage 2.10
NB voltage 1.56
SB voltage auto
pcie sata voltage auto

==================

load line calibration
cpu spread sprectrum
pci spread strectrum all disabled

cpu clock skew auto
NB clock skew auto
cpu margin enhancement optimize

===================
in Advance CPU settings:

CPU ratio AUTO ???
C1E support disable
max CPUID value limit disable
CPU TM function disable
Execute Disable Bit disable
Intel speedsteptech disable
intel C-stateTech disable

===================

i thnk those r the main settings

i also got the northbride setting but i didnt want to malfunction the mobo so i didn't mess with warning sign in the bios

is prime95 a good test to use? i can't seem to pass it lol, i'll say worker thread hardware failure on one of the cores within seconds of testing..the other core runs tho

super pi im geting around 15.2secs 1meg test

how long do i run prime95 for?

dam puter crashing on me! im back on the laptop letting my desktop cool off a bit

so its very hard to run 3.75ghz stable 24/7???


prime95 is an excellent stress tester, you want to be able to pass both the first two tests for 3 hours without errors.

what ram do you have ? if it's ddr2, run it at a 1:1 ratio.

you don't want to go over 1.3625v from cpu-z or you will damage your cpu. find the max fsb you can pass 2x3hrs at that voltage









what fsb is your motherboard rated to ? if it's a 1333, you don't need to touch the northbridge voltage.

and for the record, i just passed 220x12.5 @ stock voltage (1.2v) & stock cooler, YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## kleptodathief

so leave the nb voltage on AUTO? i have it set at 1.50 now

running 280x11 = 3ghz
cpuz v is 1.352

i think i will pass the prime95 15min default test!!! woot!

ratio is 3:5 in cpu z i got ddr2 ram 4gb gskill pc8000 it says
not sure wat my mobo fsb rated , i think its the p5q pro

im always scared my vista will BSOD or freeze now...oc is PITA


----------



## nathris

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430659

Nothing special. It doesn't want to run stable at 3.5GHz anymore, but at least I don't have to worry about it randomly not posting anymore.


----------



## kleptodathief

^ wats ur vcore settings in the bios or cpuz? my goal is 3.5ghz 24/7 stable too

is orthos correct? when i run it, it says i have a 3.5ghz cpu??? same with prime95, so only trust cpuz and bios?


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430659

Nothing special. It doesn't want to run stable at 3.5GHz anymore, but at least I don't have to worry about it randomly not posting anymore.

You should try these settings as i am 100% stable with them.

VCore 1.356V
NB Core 1.56V
Memory voltage 2.08V

FSB/Memory Linked
Ratio 5:4
FSB at 1120 Mhz (quad-pumped)

Memory timings set to 5-5-5-12

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430677


----------



## luckii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
so leave the nb voltage on AUTO? i have it set at 1.50 now

running 280x11 = 3ghz
cpuz v is 1.352

i think i will pass the prime95 15min default test!!! woot!

ratio is 3:5 in cpu z i got ddr2 ram 4gb gskill pc8000 it says
not sure wat my mobo fsb rated , i think its the p5q pro

im always scared my vista will BSOD or freeze now...oc is PITA

the chip shouldnt need that high of voltage. you should get at least 3.5 out of it under 1.4 vcore.


----------



## kleptodathief

well my current bios r:

vcore 1.386 i think 300x11 mult for 3.3ghz , i set my dr ram freq to 800mhz but when i reboot back to bios, y duz it go ON AUTO??? i want a stable 3.5ghz then i will stop lol

so ALWAYS keep the BIOS vcore under 1.40? cuz cpu z reads it LOWER

im running prime95 and i get 58c load temp!!! hi?


----------



## kleptodathief

now im at 3.4ghz 310x11 vcore in bios of 1.38750

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430761









nb volt. 1.50
FSB termination volt is 1.50 is that hi?
DR ram temp 2.10 v

lets c if prime95 or super pi runs

super pi crashes when i try to run it but my puter is still UP tho
running prime95 as i type this...

i cudn't go 320x11 black screen on vista bootup


----------



## kleptodathief

im at 3.498ghz now!!!! 318x11 1.393 cpu volts in the bios tho..that is HI???

so im at 320x11 FSB = 3.520 GHz running at 1.40volts in the bios!!!

its weird i took a nap and when i woke up my puter was OFF.... is that dangerous when the puter turns off by itself?

is there software the monitors/tells me how much POWER watts my computer is using up??? i don't think 500w is good enuff for me


----------



## Pr0Chris

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430526

12.5 multi x 340 Bus


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
im at 3.498ghz now!!!! 318x11 1.393 cpu volts in the bios tho..that is HI???

so im at 320x11 FSB = 3.520 GHz running at 1.40volts in the bios!!!

its weird i took a nap and when i woke up my puter was OFF.... is that dangerous when the puter turns off by itself?

is there software the monitors/tells me how much POWER watts my computer is using up??? i don't think 500w is good enuff for me









1.39 in bios should be ok taking vdroop into consideration. Many people will tell you that's too much, but IMO its only .03v over the suggested highest voltage, so I doubt its going to destroy the chip any time quick, and I'm guessing by the time it does destroy it, i'll be ready to move to a quad core.

Durability is the question that needs to be answered now, we'll see how these chips hold up as time goes on. 500w should be fine for your system. 45nm takes less volts than 65nm so I don't think your PSU is the issue. Your computer turning off... maybe somekind of power saving feature you forgot to turn off?


----------



## kleptodathief

im still not sure bout these bios settings:

FSB strap to NBridge on auto? or 200,333 or 400mhz?
CPU GTL refresh Auto or ?
cpu PLL VOLTAGE AUTO or ?
SB voltage
PCIE voltage all auto
cpu clock skew
nb clock skew
cpu margin enhancement on optimize (other is compatitable or performance)

doing windows update now 65 of them 250megs! hope my puter duzn crash lol

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430526

how come some of the info is missing on that page? was it a suicide run?


----------



## kleptodathief

i just booted into vista with 322x11.5 vcore in BIOS of 1.39375 v

my cpu z reads 1.368v @ 3.540ghz







, stable so far...will run prime95 now, hope no BSOD
super pi 1meg is only 16.57secs , seems slow







i want 15s

^ NOT GOOD LOL, when i tested prime95 my puter FROZE!!! is that a ram issue when prime95 freezes/locks up the screen in vista? maybe im setting up my DDR ram frequency too hi? i try to stay around 800-850mhz

coretemp readings of 41c ish

anyone know wat the max FSB of this chip is? i pretty sure it wont go 400 x ____

im at 328x11 for 3.6ghz now vcore of 1.4000 in BIOS tho(pretty hi)










running prime95 again as i type...please don't freeze!!!


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
i just booted into vista with 322x11.5 vcore in BIOS of 1.39375 v

my cpu z reads 1.368v @ 3.540ghz







, stable so far...will run prime95 now, hope no BSOD
super pi 1meg is only 16.57secs , seems slow







i want 15s

^ NOT GOOD LOL, when i tested prime95 my puter FROZE!!! is that a ram issue when prime95 freezes/locks up the screen in vista? maybe im setting up my DDR ram frequency too hi? i try to stay around 800-850mhz

coretemp readings of 41c ish

anyone know wat the max FSB of this chip is? i pretty sure it wont go 400 x ____

im at 328x11 for 3.6ghz now vcore of 1.4000 in BIOS tho(pretty hi)










running prime95 again as i type...please don't freeze!!!

Your voltages are quite high for such speeds. I would consider testing if your mobo is holding you back by applying a 6x multi and testing your bootable fsb speeds. I dont know about the p5q so i could be wrong, but its worth trying.


----------



## vicious_fishes

p5q is rated by asus to 400fsb, so that's not a problem


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gmail*

Dear Valued ASUS Customer!

A future BIOS upgrade might solve this issue.

Best Regards,

ASUS TMSS Support

Please do not remove any previous conversation from this email.

---------- Original Message ----------
From : [email protected]
Sent : 2008-10-11 23:34:25
To : "[email protected]"
Subject : <TSD> Motherboard P5N-E SLI

[CASEID=WTM200810112329317063]

Apply date : 10/11/2008 11:29:31 PM
[Contact Information]
*Name : Ropponen
*Email Address : [email protected]
Phone Number : **********
City : Vantaa
*Country : Finland

[Product Information]
*Product Type : Motherboard
*Product Model : P5N-E SLI
*Product S/N : ************
Place of Purchase : Tietoasema
*Date of Purchase : 2008/5/6

[Motherboard Specification]
*Motherboard Revision : 1.01
*Motherboard BIOS Revision : 1301 Beta

[VGA Card Specification]
*VGA Card Vendor : XFX
*VGA Card Model : 8600 GTS
*VGA Card Chipset : G84
*VGA Card Driver : 178.13

[CPU Specification]
*CPU Vendor : Intel
*CPU Type : Socket 775 E5200
*CPU Speed : 2500Mhz

[Memory Specification]
*Memory Vendor : Kingston
*Memory Model : DDR2-800Mhz
*Memory Capacity : 2x 1GB

[HDD Specification]
HDD Vendor : 
HDD Model : 
HDD Capacity :

[Add-on Card Specificatio]
Add-on Card Vendor : 
Add-on Card Type : 
Add-on Card Model :

*Operating System : WinXP

[Problem Description]
When overclocking with my motherboard i can easily increase my front-side bus 
frequencies on my Intel E5200 45nm, but when i lower my multiplier and apply an 
overclock e.g. 10.5x350mhz/1400Mhz=3.67Ghz (stock 12.5x) with the appropriate 
voltages the computer boots fine into windows and is 100% stable, but when i turn 
off my computer for a longer period of time than 10seconds the multiplier resets 
itself to 12.5x and i am unable to boot as this would create an exponentionally high 
frequency of 4.375 Ghz. I hope you can look into this and help me and some other 
overclockers with this board and cpu and fix it in the next bios update 1301. You can 
contact me at [email protected]. Thank you.


Thought i'd post the response i got from asus regarding the p5n-e sli and this chip. At least it gives some hope of a higher 24/7 OC


----------



## kleptodathief

so maybe my bios version is 'hampering' my ocing??? i only got the version 1104 bios









im scared to flash it lol

dam i had to clear my CMOS jumper, first time ever....the mobo wudn't BOOTUP to the bios..man im scared to o/c now! so now im back to stock!!! i lost all the OC profile setting in the bios i think???

thank god it saved my AI OC profile and i just had to reload it and get it back to my normal 3.5ghz settings!


----------



## kleptodathief

so maybe my bios version is 'hampering' my ocing??? i only got the version 1104 bios









im scared to flash it lol

lol how do i delete this double post


----------



## vicious_fishes

q9450 arrives this week


----------



## kleptodathief

^ how much is that and wats the specs?

i cant seem to lower my vcore without crashing in windows!!!

1.4000 bios voltage is pretty hi for 3.5ghz? i'd like to get it to 1.37or less!


----------



## wolfy87

this is one of my first tryouts with this CPU...Still have stock cooler but I got it pretty high I beleive:









I tried to validate it on cpuid, but I always get "file not authorized" thing..








maybe it is the version of cpu-z, or some settings in windows...crap
anyway, as you can see Sp1M <15s


----------



## kleptodathief

^ wow is that 24/7 stable? ur bios vcore is around 1.444??? kinda hi!

i think 3.5ghz is enuff for me...don't wanna fcuk my puter lol

im trying to put a cost on this

215 mobo + cpu
40 hsf
90 ram
90 case/psu
150 HD
100 vidcard
===
700ish dam , my goal was like 400 lol


----------



## vicious_fishes

whats with everyone doing overvolted runs ? surely they're not 24/7's ?


----------



## kleptodathief

^ its good for the Epenis


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kleptodathief*


^ its good for the Epenis










but not for the wallet


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kleptodathief*


^ wow is that 24/7 stable? ur bios vcore is around 1.444??? kinda hi!

i think 3.5ghz is enuff for me...don't wanna fcuk my puter lol

im trying to put a cost on this

215 mobo + cpu
40 hsf
90 ram
90 case/psu
150 HD
100 vidcard
===
700ish dam , my goal was like 400 lol


Yes this was with 1.44, I just wanted to see how far chippy can go, maybe if I added more voltage it could, but I didn`t wanted to go higher right now.
Now I`m 3.5 @ 1.36925, guys are prolly overvolting cause it is cheap IC, and at least I will, get Quad in 6-12 months time..


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


whats with everyone doing overvolted runs ? surely they're not 24/7's ?


Dont know, but it might be that we are intrested in what this thing can do... pretty much everyone including me are running aprox 3.5Ghz 24/7


----------



## kleptodathief

guys, i need a confirmation here.... will the e5200 and my asus p5q pro CAN install vista ultimate 64 bits??? i dont wanna waste my time trying to install o/s again ,,, cheers

2ndly, it will READ all FOUR gbs of ram correct? currently vista ultimate x32 is only showing 3327megs of ram

im reading some 64x mobos cant really support 64x o/s

Quote:



The soup gets thicker - it turns out that many motherboards that host 64-bit processors have 32-bit address limitations - DOH! For example, my system uses the NVidia nForce4 Ultra chipset. It's performed beautifully for me for the last two years. The machine is currently host a dual-core, Athlon 64 CPU. But even if I were to install the 64-bit version of Vista, I'd never see all four gigs of RAM. It turns out that the chipset only has a 32-bit addressing scheme. Vista will never see all four gigs on this box - even the 64-bit version. Bwah! Guess I'll stick with two gigs.


i managed to get up to 3.68 ghz stable now ... i just want to max out my cpu speed using max vcore of 1.4000v










i had it at 3.84 ghz with 12x multiplier but got BSOD when i prime95
looks like 3.68ghz is my max stable so far....


----------



## kleptodathief

when prime95 has a rounding error, its the RAM? i checked cpuz and it said 533mhz! thats like 133 oc'd! i had it on AUTO too!

i think my ram is most stable at only 400mhz


----------



## BlankThis

Guys the max Vcore for 24/7 is 1.365.
I wouldn't suggest running at more then that for very long because 45nm's are picky and don't take hits as well as the 65nm (E2180 etc.)

~B~


----------



## kleptodathief

my mobo is rated 1800fsb i think, in cpuz it says 1280, im currently using my laptop now cuz im doing a memtest+86 v2.01 test, im trying to max my ram speed out, thats causing the BSOD in vista correct? and freezing lockups

how long do i run memtest for???

just had bsod and had to repair windows yesterday! but its all ok
now

lets c if i can run crysis warhead game using daemon tools lite


----------



## kleptodathief

so i passed memtest86+ using 960mhz so now in vista, cpu z is reading my ram at DRAM :480mhz , not sure how hi i can go with this pc8000 gskill ram, i don't think it overclocks well

i can get under 15.5s in 1meg super pi now!


----------



## Sparky6string

I'll have one of these in hand tomorrow. Had more trouble with my Q6600 and I need to send it in again to Intel. Hope they replace it again. I plan to go for a 3.5 mHz OC on it. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## kleptodathief

so i think im running pretty stable with my 3.68ghz at 1.4000v but its weird when i run super pi, it'll 'HANG'/freeze the first time i load it up and try the 1meg test.....but i'll exit the program, restart it up and it works fine...getting low 16s on super pi

oh and i installed crysis warhead and it runs VERY good i think under 'gamer' settings, course i have no clue how to play that game tho...i cudn't even walk out of the ship lol

my next agenda is to try to boost up my gskill ram, currently running 2x426mhz, i think i can oc' it to 500mhz with the correct manual settings, i will test it with memtest86+ v2.01


----------



## Sparky6string

Oi vey... Turns out the problem was my ram, so while I have an E5200 now I won't have a use for it until I get the rest of my new budget build. Good news is the Q6600 is still going strong!


----------



## kleptodathief

this is my new settings now... i seem to benchmark alot faster!
i can't seem to oc my gskill ram much without BSOD/freezing


----------



## hout17

When I had this chip briefly in September ( I gave it too my brother in-law) managed to get it up too 4ghz and get it validated in Windows. It was by no means prime stable although I could surf the net







.


----------



## Oscuro

Not much of an OC yet. Couldn't figure out why it would be dropping down to a 6.0 multi...
Then I finally noticed the thermal throttling feature of this board....dur...

I'll try getting it a bit faster, but I'm not going to push it too hard.


----------



## kleptodathief

i dont think our chips can do 4ghz stable 24/7 running just air cooling with HSF

im just trying to stable it at 3.6-7ish

prolly 3.8ghz???


----------



## dragosmp

Bump for an interesting thread


----------



## kleptodathief

so i finally installed vista ultimate 64BITS! luving it! shows the 4.0gb of ram and it seems way faster then x32!

i havn't tried to get a better stable oc or testing prime95, im thinking cuz its 64bits i wont get BSOD







, wishfull thinking ay


----------



## Sickboy

Just started my _conservative_ overclocking a couple days ago. My E5200's VID is 1.15V and I've left all voltages at stock (shows as 1.12V in CPU-Z). Comfortably sitting at 240 x 12.5 = 3.000 Ghz right now. There's two screens since the first is during the SuperPi run to show the CPU under load. The 'after' shot only shows 1.440 GHz because I've left all the EIST, etc. energy saving features on (intentionally). I'm not really happy with my temperatures when running Prime95 benchmarks- waiting for some MX-2 to arrive to reapply and reseat.

@kleptodathief: That's a nice overclock, I'm hoping to get similar cooling at least, with the same Vendetta 2. But isn't the TJmax for 45nm = 95C? 
Intel's specifications for the E5200 give "Thermal Specification: 74.1Â°C" and now I'm trying to figure out how Tcase relates to TJmax







More Googling and reading for me!


----------



## Naufas

I'm also very dissapointed with my E5200..just got 3.3ghz stable (prime95,orthos) with vcore 1.375







..
Dunno what's wrong with my setting..alrdy try to make it at least 3.6ghz stable but still dun find my luck to it..Failed with prime95..
My ram is 2x1gb 1066mhz (5,5,5,15)..and the only things that annoying me is my Asus P5K-SE dun have seeting to adjust NB voltages..








Any others suggestion to archives my goal 3.6ghz??


----------



## terrancze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naufas* 
I'm also very dissapointed with my E5200..just got 3.3ghz stable (prime95,orthos) with vcore 1.375







..
Dunno what's wrong with my setting..alrdy try to make it at least 3.6ghz stable but still dun find my luck to it..Failed with prime95..
My ram is 2x1gb 1066mhz (5,5,5,15)..and the only things that annoying me is my Asus P5K-SE dun have seeting to adjust NB voltages..








Any others suggestion to archives my goal 3.6ghz??


I got practically same problem. I have stable 3,2 Ghz, but I can reach like 3,8-3,9Ghz unstable with Orthos/Prime.
Here is my suggestion: Use Orthos, not Prime. I thought its problem with CPU, but I have stock cooler and then I realized, that my CPU overheats a lot...if you got stock cooler, then its obvious. It cannot handle it. When cores reach 68-70 degrees, it just says error in Prime or Orthos.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terrancze* 
I got practically same problem. I have stable 3,2 Ghz, but I can reach like 3,8-3,9Ghz unstable with Orthos/Prime.
Here is my suggestion: Use Orthos, not Prime. I thought its problem with CPU, but I have stock cooler and then I realized, that my CPU overheats a lot...if you got stock cooler, then its obvious. It cannot handle it. When cores reach 68-70 degrees, it just says error in Prime or Orthos.

Both orthos and prime work just fine lol that is not the problem. Yes, you cannot expect to really do any OC'ing with stock intel coolers they are junk. Get an aftermarket cooler and you will see the light.

Edit: With the M0 stepping 70C should still be under intel's thermal boundary although that is getting pretty hot and I would not recommend running it at that temp. Personally I'm a fan of keeping it around 65C max.

The Freezer 7 Pro is a great aftermarket cooler and will keep this chip nice and cool.


----------



## vicious_fishes

your p5q's have northbridge voltage adjustments guys, not that it should be necessary below 350fsb


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
im still not sure bout these bios settings:

FSB strap to NBridge on auto? or 200,333 or 400mhz?
CPU GTL refresh Auto or ?
cpu PLL VOLTAGE AUTO or ?
SB voltage
PCIE voltage all auto
cpu clock skew
nb clock skew
cpu margin enhancement on optimize (other is compatitable or performance)

doing windows update now 65 of them 250megs! hope my puter duzn crash lol

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=430526

how come some of the info is missing on that page? was it a suicide run?

fsb-northbridge: 400


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naufas* 
I'm also very dissapointed with my E5200..just got 3.3ghz stable (prime95,orthos) with vcore 1.375







..
Dunno what's wrong with my setting..alrdy try to make it at least 3.6ghz stable but still dun find my luck to it..Failed with prime95..
My ram is 2x1gb 1066mhz (5,5,5,15)..and the only things that annoying me is my Asus P5K-SE dun have seeting to adjust NB voltages..








Any others suggestion to archives my goal 3.6ghz??

cpuz tells you less than or equal to 1.3625v ?

what cooler do you have ?

under your cpu menu, you'll have options to adjust voltages of... ( i can't remember the title) to 0.667x, 0.65x, etc.

run it at the 2nd highest settting


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
cpuz tells you less than or equal to 1.3625v ?

what cooler do you have ?

under your cpu menu, you'll have options to adjust voltages of... ( i can't remember the title) to 0.667x, 0.65x, etc.

run it at the 2nd highest settting









I think you are talking about gtl reference voltages







.


----------



## terrancze

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hout17* 
Both orthos and prime work just fine lol that is not the problem. Yes, you cannot expect to really do any OC'ing with stock intel coolers they are junk. Get an aftermarket cooler and you will see the light.

Edit: With the M0 stepping 70C should still be under intel's thermal boundary although that is getting pretty hot and I would not recommend running it at that temp. Personally I'm a fan of keeping it around 65C max.

The Freezer 7 Pro is a great aftermarket cooler and will keep this chip nice and cool.

I know, but Orthos is a little better because it puts both cores to 100% so you dont have to start 2x Prime. But whatever, like you said, its not the problem. I just dont get why I cant run more than like 3Ghz with my E5200 in stable.I have tested RAM and it seems OK everytime, so its not it.
I have Gigabyte chipset G33, 2x 1024DDR2 Kingmax, my last CPU ran on 375x8.


----------



## kleptodathief

Quote:

E5200 - Overclocking Thread
So as the title says this is the E5200 Overclocking Thread. For posting your overclocking results with links etc.

CPU-Z Verified (a screenshot is enough) - Overclocks on E5200:

Zamoldac - 4.0Ghz Gigabyte P31-DS3L
Overclockerfx - 4.0Ghz - ASUS P5N-E SLI - VCore 1.468V - Suicide Run link
Pr0Chris -4.0Ghz - ASUS Rampage Formula - link
hout17- 4.0Ghz - Gigabyte P35-DS3L
wolfy87 - 3.78GHz - ASUS P5E3 Deluxe - 1.424V
Hondacity - 3.746Ghz - Biostar I45
Kleptodathief - 3.606 Ghz - ASUS P5Q-E - 1.376V
ColdDeckEd - 3.55Ghz 24/7 - ASRock P43Twins - VCore 1.37V link
BlankThis - 3.33Ghz - ASUS P5Q-E

Post your links and ill put you up here
shud b:

kleptodathief - 3.520 Ghz - ASUS P5Q-PRO - 1.38125v BIOS










the max FSB i ever got was 322x11.5, i think it didn't post when i tried 320x12.5

have u guys used that KETT modded bios for the asus boards? i think u can oc better with thos bios...i hvn't RElashed mine yet tho


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *terrancze* 
I know, but Orthos is a little better because it puts both cores to 100% so you dont have to start 2x Prime. But whatever, like you said, its not the problem. I just dont get why I cant run more than like 3Ghz with my E5200 in stable.I have tested RAM and it seems OK everytime, so its not it.
I have Gigabyte chipset G33, 2x 1024DDR2 Kingmax, my last CPU ran on 375x8.

You don't have to start 2 instances of prime if you have a current version. The newer current versions are multi threaded. Click on the links in my sig for the q6600 or e8400 and you will see multi-threaded prime app running. Also make sure if you run orthos you have it set on at least priority 8 or you will easily pass stability testing without it being stable.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


I think you are talking about gtl reference voltages







.


+1 for you sir !


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kleptodathief*


shud b:

kleptodathief - 3.520 Ghz - ASUS P5Q-PRO - 1.38125v BIOS










the max FSB i ever got was 322x11.5, i think it didn't post when i tried 320x12.5

have u guys used that KETT modded bios for the asus boards? i think u can oc better with thos bios...i hvn't RElashed mine yet tho


Yea i fixed that


----------



## Sickboy

My MX-2 paste finally arrived and I re-applied and re-seated my Vendetta 2. Actually discovered that one of the pins wasn't fully seated, which I was very, very careful in checking. I think perhaps I knocked it loose attaching the 4-pin 12V connector which is right nearby. Tight squeeze.









Anyway, my idle temps only went down a degree or two, but my load temperatures decreased by about 10C so I was ready to continue my E5200 overclocking. Still moving slowly and conservatively, but I managed to join 'The 1GHz Club' with little effort so far (knock on wood).

*E5200 running 280 FSB x 12.5 = 3.50 GHz.* VCore in BIOS left at [Auto] which has only bumped up one 'notch' from stock to *1.232V* in CPU-Z (1.216V under load). Running RAM at 2.66 multiplier which gives an underclocked 747 MHz for now. Manual timings of 5-5-5-18 and manual setting of 2.1V for RAM in bios.

SuperPi1M: 17.004s
3DMark06: 13069 (6052/6007/2981)

I've been taking my careful time, just bumping up the FSB, adjusting the memory multiplier when necessary, testing, rebooting, repeating. I'm surprised how easy it's been with this mobo. Leaving the CPU VCore on Auto like a noob and I'm still reaching 3.5GHz with ease. Running Prime95 Blend test now and will continue to bump up and see how far I can go.

There's two screenshots, one during and one result because I've intentionally left the EIST, etc. energy saving features on, which drops the multi to 6x when I'm idling.


----------



## Sickboy

Comfortably reached *300 x 12.5 = 3.75 GHz* with VCore showing 1.280V in CPU-Z.

SuperPi1M: 15.865s
3DMark06: 13597 (6310/6060/3231)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=439520

Temps are fine and it feels like there's easily more to go. But I need to change to a different MCH strap to get a smaller memory multiplier to keep under my 800MHz RAM speed.


----------



## Sickboy

Managed to hit 'The Big Four' mark: *364 x 11 = 4.0 GHz* with VCore showing 1.312V in CPU-Z.

SuperPi1M: 14.477s
3DMark06: 13952 (6443/6078/3455)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=439682

I did have a Crysis benchmark freeze on me which is a first. I'm not near the 1.3625V max Intel specifies for the E5200 so I can probably get it stable but I'll probably take a break for now.


----------



## Ando

Sickboy said:


> But isn't the TJmax for 45nm = 95C?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 100


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickboy* 
Managed to hit 'The Big Four' mark: *364 x 11 = 4.0 GHz* with VCore showing 1.312V in CPU-Z.


Did you get an engineering sample, or is the P45 just that much better than the P35? It takes me 1.4V just to get into Vista at 3.8GHz, and even then its not even enough for a SuperPi run.

I'm running 3.61GHz, 344x10.5, at 1.35V, which due to the vdroop mod ends up at a stable 1.36V.

I can push it to around 347 FSB if I up the voltage, but I'm fairly stable right now, and the extra voltage pushes the temps over 50C.


----------



## vicious_fishes

p45 rips a p35 to shreds


----------



## Sickboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Did you get an engineering sample, or is the P45 just that much better than the P35? It takes me 1.4V just to get into Vista at 3.8GHz, and even then its not even enough for a SuperPi run.


Just lucky I guess.







I don't know if it's the chip or the motherboard or a combination of both, but my E5200 came with a VID of 1.150V which seems to be quite low from what I've read around here. And this GA-EP45-DS3L has been magic, I have to admit.

I know I keep reading several posts a day here that say never to leave your VCore on Auto, etc. but it's actually worked like a dream for me. Leaving it on Auto and letting the chipset figure out the voltage it needed worked as I bumped the FSB up by 10MHz at a time. The VCore stayed at stock until I reached *250 x 12.5 = 3.125 GHz* when it bumped up for the first time to *1.232V* in CPU-Z.

It stayed there as I kept bumping up the FSB until I reached *300 x 12.5 = 3.75 GHz* when it moved up to *1.280V* in CPU-Z.

When I changed my CPU multiplier and raised my FSB to get to a different MCH strap to get to a different memory multiplier (yes that sounds confusing and it's taken me weeks to finally half-understand it now) the Auto VCore setting bumped again. At *350 x 11 = 3.85 GHz* it went to *1.328V* in CPU-Z.

At this point, I decided to take it off Auto and set 1.3500V manually just to ensure that the Auto setting didn't set something past 1.3625V on it's own (Intel's specified max). That left me at my final speed (so far) of *364 x 11 = 4.0 GHz* at *1.312V* in CPU-Z. Funnily enough, this last setting of 4.0 GHz is the first time ever I had a few freezes during benchmarking: the very first time I've taken it off Auto and set a voltage manually!







It probably does need a bit more juice, as the temperatures are fine.

Eventually, I probably will set it to 1.3625V in the bios manually and just see if I can push a little more. But that'll just be for curiosity's sake and not for any kind of 24/7.

So I don't know if I'm just lucky, or these newer motherboards are smarter about choosing an 'Auto' VCore than the olden days, but it sure made my overclocking tests seem easier so far.


----------



## Danzig

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=440023

First try on a Gigabyte GA-G33M-S2L, with Freezer 7 Pro


----------



## Ranked

Pretty happy with 3.7ghz stable. Vcore is set to 1.4v in bios but vdroops to 1.36v idle and 1.344v load.


----------



## overclockerfx

Thats some nice clocking you got going there SickBoy







I updated the list on the first page with all the new overclocks. Its been nice to see this thread grow like this









But to the main reason im making this post: as you guys may have noticed i need extreme voltages to get higher 24/7 overclocks and achieve a maximum overclock. I have come to the conclusion that im done with the FSB HOLES OF THE 650i







and am going for a new mobo. I already posted a seperate thread on this in the mobo section, but got very short and "unclear" answers. SO i thought maybe i would get some help from you guys over here.

I have been looking at P45 chipset mobos:

ASUS P5Q
ASUS P5Q-Pro
Gigabyte EP45-DS3L
Also EP43-DS3L is an option

So which one is the best one to oc the E5200 in your opinions? I have already had a slight bad experience with that gigabyte on a rig i was building for a friend: it just wouldn't work. I am familiar with ASUS and would really like to stay with ASUS, but am willing to change so how is the gigabyte bios compared to ASUS?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


Thats some nice clocking you got going there SickBoy







I updated the list on the first page with all the new overclocks. Its been nice to see this thread grow like this









But to the main reason im making this post: as you guys may have noticed i need extreme voltages to get higher 24/7 overclocks and achieve a maximum overclock. I have come to the conclusion that im done with the FSB HOLES OF THE 650i







and am going for a new mobo. I already posted a seperate thread on this in the mobo section, but got very short and "unclear" answers. SO i thought maybe i would get some help from you guys over here.

I have been looking at P45 chipset mobos:

ASUS P5Q
ASUS P5Q-Pro
Gigabyte EP45-DS3L
Also EP43-DS3L is an option

So which one is the best one to oc the E5200 in your opinions? I have already had a slight bad experience with that gigabyte on a rig i was building for a friend: it just wouldn't work. I am familiar with ASUS and would really like to stay with ASUS, but am willing to change so how is the gigabyte bios compared to ASUS?


my asus p5q-se has no problems getting my q9450 to 440fsb...

i can give you about a weeks worth of screwing around with clocking/etc help if you buy one too.

memory goes to 1056 no problems, vdroop can be controlled on two levels, voltage in 0.00625 increments, fan speed & all the rest of it...

tl;dr: buy an asus p5q


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


my asus p5q-se has no problems getting my q9450 to 440fsb...

i can give you about a weeks worth of screwing around with clocking/etc help if you buy one too.

memory goes to 1056 no problems, vdroop can be controlled on two levels, voltage in 0.00625 increments, fan speed & all the rest of it...

tl;dr: buy an asus p5q


Ok what kind of memory are you using? If you got any bios setting screen shots i would be interested.


----------



## Sickboy

@overclockerfx:

Thanks! My previous motherboard was an ASUS.. Though it was an ancient A7N8X Deluxe for Socket A! I liked it, though it had a few little annoyances with it so I decided to try Gigabyte this time around and I haven't been disappointed. They're both 'namebrand' quality from what I've seen.

The bios in the Gigabyte is full of options, it doesn't appear as if anything's been left out. One confusing part of this bios (for me) though was how it links the memory multiplier with the Northbridge 'strap'. I still only half-understand this, I get that the straps have to do with steppings of in-built latencies and I guess from an 'advanced overclockers' point-of-view it's a good thing to know exactly what strap and settings you're in. But for a noob (or relative noob at least) like me, I found it very confusing and a bit frustrating that I couldn't just pick the memory multiplier I wanted without having to worry about an 'A', 'B', 'C' or 'D' stuck on the end to mess with my ability to post.

You can see what the bios describes on the right in the screenshots below and then you see the choices you have. I found myself wishing for a few more multipliers in each strap to give me greater control as I raised the FSB.

Anyway, hope that's some info at least. Lots and lots of people have ASUS boards here so you're sure to get help if you get one! Good luck.


----------



## Jswerve

Just got one of these E5200's. Up and running now but not overclocked. I'll post back with results when I get time to O/C.


----------



## kleptodathief

nice if u can get a stable 3.8ghz or 3.7 with a bios vcore of 1.38 or lower! i'd have to push 1.40bios V to get up into that speed!

i think im pretty much done o/c and i like my current 3.5speed! kinda lazy to oc now, and i hate bsods! its weird cuz ever since i installed vista x64 i havn't messed with the bios settings


----------



## BlankThis

People max vCore for the E5200 is 1.365...










~B~


----------



## Zamoldac

3d mark 06 @ 4.1 ghz


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


Ok what kind of memory are you using? If you got any bios setting screen shots i would be interested.


i'm using team group Xtreem 1066 ddr2, 2x2gb, haven't got bios shots though sorry.

i might be able to get around to grabbing some though


----------



## faintember

Not sure if I should post here or in a separate thread, but I tend to err on the side of posting in previously established threads.









Quick background on me: My first PC build (and my first OC), and my first time back to Windows in 8 years.

I did read the Intel Overclocking Redefined Guide and found it to be quite informative and along with this thread I _think_ I know what I am doing, however I am having a few issues with my current system.

I can get my e5200 to 3.0GHz with everything stock, but my concern is that when I edit my RAM settings to anything other than AUTO my system will not boot, however it runs fine with the ram set to AUTO, however CPUZ lists my FSB/DRAM at 1:2 at 480MHz. The Intel Overclocking guide lead me to believe that I should shoot for a 1:1 ratio, so is this really a problem? I did pass Orthos 10m fine as well as SuperPi 32M with no errors. Am I interpreting CPUZ RAM info wrong or am I not understanding the Intel guide?

Also, I can't seem to get the e5200 any higher than 3.0GHz; any attempts at > 3.0GHz result in the system not starting/BIOS reverting to old settings.

Edit: I should add that I am finding the RAM setting in the Gigabyte BIOS to be really obtuse, so maybe someone could shine a light on that? I did do some Google searching on it, but the info seemed to be incorrect for me (what the poster said, when applied to my machine, lead to the computer not booting).


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faintember*


Not sure if I should post here or in a separate thread, but I tend to err on the side of posting in previously established threads.









Quick background on me: My first PC build (and my first OC), and my first time back to Windows in 8 years.

I did read the Intel Overclocking Redefined Guide and found it to be quite informative and along with this thread I _think_ I know what I am doing, however I am having a few issues with my current system.

I can get my e5200 to 3.0GHz with everything stock, but my concern is that when I edit my RAM settings to anything other than AUTO my system will not boot, however it runs fine with the ram set to AUTO, however CPUZ lists my FSB







RAM at 1:2 at 480MHz. The Intel Overclocking guide lead me to believe that I should shoot for a 1:1 ratio, so is this really a problem? I did pass Orthos 10m fine as well as SuperPi 32M with no errors. Am I interpreting CPUZ RAM info wrong or am I not understanding the Intel guide?

Also, I can't seem to get the e5200 any higher than 3.0GHz; any attempts at > 3.0GHz result in the system not starting/BIOS reverting to old settings.

Edit: I should add that I am finding the RAM setting in the Gigabyte BIOS to be really obtuse, so maybe someone could shine a light on that? I did do some Google searching on it, but the info seemed to be incorrect for me (what the poster said, when applied to my machine, lead to the computer not booting).


what mobo do you have ?

whats your voltage ?

you need to do a prime95 test, a quick google will get you that program.. one hour of the small fft's


----------



## faintember

Thanks for the reply and sorry for not putting all of the pertinent information in the body of the post.

MB is in my sig (GA-EP43-D3SL, running the BIOS that came on it, not sure what version)

Voltage (Vcore, correct?) is set to AUTO. CPUZ reports it as 1.152v with the 3.0 overclock. (shown in attached picture)

And I have ran Orthos and Prime95, and aren't they both the same thing? I didn't run the small fft test though (ran Blend), but I will give it a shot and report back.

Edit: Prime95 small fft test ran for 1 hour with no errors or warnings. Max CPU Temp 51 CPU 0, 50 CPU 1. Vcore still on AUTO, CPZ reports it as 1.152V.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


People max vCore for the E5200 is 1.365...










~B~


It may be, but it seems some people over here have a **** load of VDroop.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


People max *recommended *vCore for the E5200 is 1.365...










~B~



Fixed. 1.362 is the max vcore that intel suggests to get the full life out of the chip, and lets be honest here, if I go through 2 e5200s running them at 4GHz at high voltage in the same time an e8400 would last, I'm still saving some money.


----------



## Sickboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faintember*


Not sure if I should post here or in a separate thread, but I tend to err on the side of posting in previously established threads.









Quick background on me: My first PC build (and my first OC), and my first time back to Windows in 8 years.

I did read the Intel Overclocking Redefined Guide and found it to be quite informative and along with this thread I _think_ I know what I am doing, however I am having a few issues with my current system.


Hi! Welcome to OCN!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *faintember*

I can get my e5200 to 3.0GHz with everything stock, but my concern is that when I edit my RAM settings to anything other than AUTO my system will not boot, however it runs fine with the ram set to AUTO, however CPUZ lists my FSB/DRAM at 1:2 at 480MHz. The Intel Overclocking guide lead me to believe that I should shoot for a 1:1 ratio, so is this really a problem? I did pass Orthos 10m fine as well as SuperPi 32M with no errors. Am I interpreting CPUZ RAM info wrong or am I not understanding the Intel guide?

Also, I can't seem to get the e5200 any higher than 3.0GHz; any attempts at > 3.0GHz result in the system not starting/BIOS reverting to old settings.

Edit: I should add that I am finding the RAM setting in the Gigabyte BIOS to be really obtuse, so maybe someone could shine a light on that? I did do some Google searching on it, but the info seemed to be incorrect for me (what the poster said, when applied to my machine, lead to the computer not booting).


I have a P45 instead of a P43 but from what you're saying about the memory settings in the bios being confusing, I'm thinking we have the same bios settings in front of us. I was confused by those too, and there wasn't much help to be found with Googling.

Let me preface any advice I offer by saying 'I'm not an expert' first. There.









I know what you mean, but I would ignore all those places you've read online that talk about trying to attain the 'magical 1:1 ratio'. What you're aiming for is to run your RAM as close to its rated speed as possible- or slightly higher when you're ready to start overclocking your RAM. The info in your specs says you're running 800MHz DDR2 but with your FSB now set to 240Mhz, and using a 4.00 memory multiplier in your bios, you're actually running your RAM at 960 Mhz. You can see that in your CPU-Z screenshot ('DRAM Frequency: 480 MHz' * 2). This could explain why when you try to go further, your PC isn't posting.

At a FSB of 240MHz, you'd need to select the 3.33 memory multiplier in the bios to run your RAM at 800Mhz. And if you want to go further, you'd probably want to choose a lower multiplier (2.66 is next in my bios) and 'underclock' your RAM (run it slower than its rated speed of 800MHz) to be sure that any instability you encounter as you continue to raise your FSB is not going to be because of your RAM.

If your bios is like mine, and has the letters 'A', 'B', 'C', D' next to the memory multiplier numbers (see the screenshots in my post on the previous page), then I certainly understand your confusion and feel your pain, but I can try and tell you how I understand it, at least. If your bios isn't like that, then don't mind me at all.


----------



## Sickboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Fixed. 1.362 is the max vcore that intel suggests to get the full life out of the chip, and lets be honest here, if I go through 2 e5200s running them at 4GHz at high voltage in the same time an e8400 would last, I'm still saving some money.










Actually, it's 1.362*5*V. (If you're going to nitpick BlankThis, be prepared to be nitpicked back!)









And just because you feel *you* can afford to keep buying new, replacement E5200s, it doesn't hurt at all for BlankThis to remind anyone else who comes here reading this thread for info that overvolting your chip isn't 'safe' or 'what everyone does'.

And for a graph demonstrating why vdroop isn't the evil devil everyone here seems to think it is, check out: http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...spx?i=3184&p=5. If you set your Vcore in your bios beyond the maximum recommended voltage 'to get around the vdroop', you're setting your CPU up to be potentially spiked with high voltage. Whether this can cause damage, or how much, I don't know. But for those of us who can't afford to keep buying new E5200s, it's something to consider I think.


----------



## kleptodathief

ok heres my voltages:

BIOS vcore: 1.38125v
cpuz v1.48: 1.352v
coretemp0.99.3 VID: 1.2250 v

location: toronto,canada, my roomtemp is pretty 'cool' and currently puter is idling at 44-45c, been on for like 2 days

so wats my Vdroop???


----------



## faintember

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickboy*


If your bios is like mine, and has the letters 'A', 'B', 'C', D' next to the memory multiplier numbers (see the screenshots in my post on the previous page), then I certainly understand your confusion and feel your pain, but I can try and tell you how I understand it, at least. If your bios isn't like that, then don't mind me at all.










Thanks for the info and the welcome!

Our BIOS seems to be, more or less, the same. 2.66(A,B,C,D) 3.33 (A,B,C,D), etc. Upon your clarification of RAM settings and the "golden" 1:1, I went back and moved the divider to 3.33C, and I am now underclocking the RAM at 400MHz with a 3:5 ratio. Preliminary tests show everything to be ok.

I did try to reset the divider to 2.66C so I could push my FSB up more (aiming for 260FSB @ 3.25GHz and the system would not post. Then I took the RAM voltage off AUTO settings (running at 1.8v) and bumped it to 1.9v, still no post. Does this mean it is time to take the Vcore off AUTO, or bump RAM voltage more? (RAM timings are 5-5-5-15 (auto detected and what is specified by Gskill). Also are you leaving your (G) MCH Frequency Latch at AUTO?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
ok heres my voltages:

BIOS vcore: 1.38125v
cpuz v1.48: 1.352v
coretemp0.99.3 VID: 1.2250 v

location: toronto,canada, my roomtemp is pretty 'cool' and currently puter is idling at 44-45c, been on for like 2 days

so wats my Vdroop???

the difference between what you set for the vcore in bios, and what it actually is in cpu-z


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickboy*


Actually, it's 1.362*5*V. (If you're going to nitpick BlankThis, be prepared to be nitpicked back!)









And just because you feel *you* can afford to keep buying new, replacement E5200s, it doesn't hurt at all for BlankThis to remind anyone else who comes here reading this thread for info that overvolting your chip isn't 'safe' or 'what everyone does'.


Actually if I wanted to nitpick I would've done this...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


People max vCore for the E5200 is *1.3625.*..










~B~



I just wrote 1.362 because thats what I knew it to be. No sense in writing the wrong number...

And the expected lifetime I gave was exaggerated, and so was the voltage. I was just saying that the "max" VID isn't really the max. If you keep it under 40C, and the temps are good then we're talking about a minimum lifetime of like 2.5 years instead of 3(arbitrarily chosen). The e5200 only has 2MB of cache, so it has considerably less components than an e8400, and its a newer chip as well, so theoretically it should be a little more resilient.


----------



## Shadowcoust

Hi, sorry if I'm going a lil offtrack, I'm new here









Nice to meet you peeps here with the E5200 which I'm gettin' in bout afew days time, I'm intending to do an OC of about 3 - 3.3GHz with it, stable first at least ( before I proceed on to maybe 3.5 ++ )

As for the multipliers & FSB, was looking at a possible like 10.5 x 310 = 3.2GHz or 11 x 300 = 3.3GHz
Could anything go wrong with this combination?









As for the RAM : FSB ratio, my RAM would be at 400MHz ( divided by 2 from the 800 stated, I believe? ) and as I was reading the "Intel Overclocking Redefined" guide by Paul, it was stated "your memory needs to be operating 2 times as fast as the CPU's FSB in order to match the CPU's L2 bandwidth"

Therefore, what type of ratio should I try out? 
Any guidance provided would be nice


----------



## kleptodathief

^ i don't think anyones running a 400fsb on these e5200 cpus! i think im at 322 x 11

i think my mobo combo limits my fsb there....if i go higher bios won't POST , but try to get the highest FSB! GL


----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kleptodathief* 
^ i don't think anyones running a 400fsb on these e5200 cpus! i think im at 322 x 11

i think my mobo combo limits my fsb there....if i go higher bios won't POST , but try to get the highest FSB! GL

A lot of mobos seem to have holes around 400. I'm running at 345x10.5, and there is a user on the forum running at 360, which is pretty good considering many users can't get past 320.


----------



## Zamoldac

I think it depends on cpu/mobo combination i've kept mine running @ 333 with no problems


----------



## Sickboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faintember* 
I did try to reset the divider to 2.66C so I could push my FSB up more (aiming for 260FSB @ 3.25GHz and the system would not post. Then I took the RAM voltage off AUTO settings (running at 1.8v) and bumped it to 1.9v, still no post. Does this mean it is time to take the Vcore off AUTO, or bump RAM voltage more? (RAM timings are 5-5-5-15 (auto detected and what is specified by Gskill). Also are you leaving your (G) MCH Frequency Latch at AUTO?

I haven't rebooted in 4 and a half days but I believe I've left the 'MCH Frequency Latch' on Auto right now. I experimented with changing it, but it just seems to limit the contents of the 'System Memory Multiplier' setting to the A=266, B=333, C=200, D=400 strap you choose. I did take the RAM timings off Auto when I was experimenting/raising the FSB/changing the memory multiplier and having trouble posting. I set them to a loose 5-5-5-18 and set my RAM voltage to 2.1V (what my OCZ RAM is rated for) to take those 'out of the equation'. Though I have a feeling it doesn't really need that much voltage, and I haven't gone back to try and tighten the timings yet.

You can read my posts earlier in this thread that I didn't take my VCore settings off Auto until I got much higher in my overclocking and was getting closer to the maximum. I don't know if all modern Gigabyte (or other) motherboards can do this, or if I just got lucky with a one-off, uber-intelligent, self-aware chipset.







Good luck.


----------



## CL3P20

Can anyone confirm if stable with one of these CPU's at over 400mhz FSB..? I would like to pick one up for an upcoming project of mine.. just not sure if the FSB will hang with my plans or not..

..Anyone, with E5200 over 400mhz, please post a screenie.. stable or not.- Thanks


----------



## kleptodathief

^ GL with 400fsb! well maybe u can try 400 x (low multiplier)

is the intel reccamended voltage of 1.3625, the BIOS v or the cpuz v readings? im kinda confused bout this and vdroop and how it affects the cpu temps


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

^ GL with 400fsb! well maybe u can try 400 x (low multiplier)

is the intel reccamended voltage of 1.3625, the BIOS v or the cpuz v readings? im kinda confused bout this and vdroop and how it affects the cpu temps
*I am not worried about temps or vcore.. if it isnt smoking, I can make it faster!*

*Vdroop affects temps when you have to increase vcore to overcome the amount of voltage you are loosing under droop, at load.

ie- My Q6600 needs 1.46v under load to hold at 3.69ghz stable.. I have to set 1.488v in the BIOS to keep the CPU vcore from EVER dropping below the mentioned 1.46v. If I had NO vdroop..I could set 1.46v and vcore would never move..lowering the actual voltage consumption by .02v and lowering temps a smidge as well.

Quote:

kleptodathief
Hey! You tying to 'bite' my username?








J/K









*seriously though.. any one have shots over 400mhz FSB or not?


----------



## Shadowcoust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
*I am not worried about temps or vcore.. if it isnt smoking, I can make it faster!*

*Vdroop affects temps when you have to increase vcore to overcome the amount of voltage you are loosing under droop, at load.

ie- My Q6600 needs 1.46v under load to hold at 3.69ghz stable.. I have to set 1.488v in the BIOS to keep the CPU vcore from EVER dropping below the mentioned 1.46v. If I had NO vdroop..I could set 1.46v and vcore would never move..lowering the actual voltage consumption by .02v and lowering temps a smidge as well.


Ahh, thanks for the clear-up on vdroop, was quite unsure too when I first read the HOWTO: OC sticky.

Does vdroop occur frequently for CPUs? Or is it a random affair? pardon my ignorance here


----------



## Sickboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
*seriously though.. any one have shots over 400mhz FSB or not?

*E5200 running 400Mhz FSB x 6 = 2.40 GHz.* I set Vcore to Intel maximum of 1.3625V in the bios which appears as 1.328V in CPU-Z after vdrop. SuperPi ran fine but as soon as I started a Prime95 Blend test, it froze. This is the max voltage I'll ever run my E5200 at so it'll be up to someone else to do any other 400MHz FSB experiments you're interested in. Good luck.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowcoust* 
Ahh, thanks for the clear-up on vdroop, was quite unsure too when I first read the HOWTO: OC sticky.

Does vdroop occur frequently for CPUs? Or is it a random affair? pardon my ignorance here

I'm not sure how many times I can keep posting this link on these threads. Maybe it should be added to the sticky, or something.

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets...spx?i=3184&p=5

Power supplies aren't magical objects that can instantly give the CPU the exact voltages you set. Things like vdrop and vdroop are not errors or mistakes. They're intentionally there for a reason- to protect your CPU from voltage spikes when the CPU changes from idle to load or back. They might be an inconvenience for the hard-core overclocker who's trying to attain the very maximum edge in speed they can reach, but anyone who's a noob or a coward (you can count me in both categories







) should at least be aware before they start changing voltage settings in the bios.

My last two cents on the topic of vdroop. Overclock and overvolt to each own's heart's content.


----------



## CL3P20

*Vdroop is a pre-specified margin.. relating more to the mobo and its power phase charcteristics, than anything else.* PSU really has nothing to do with it, unless grossly under-powered. *Number of cores will have an effect on the vdroop as well..getting worse the more cores you add.


----------



## Sickboy

I never said 'PSU'. Whether the power supplied in relation to 'What is vdroop all about?' comes from the PSU or the motherboard circuitry is really irrelevant. The point is is that it isn't a meaningless number that everyone can ignore and set their Vcore above without risk.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

The point is is that it isn't a meaningless number that everyone can ignore and set their Vcore above without risk.
Very true.. I see the point you were making, now. Understanding your vdroop range for your given hardware, will be the first step to 'overcoming' it.


----------



## Zamoldac

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=441617
4.17 ghz my max boot freq @ 1.45v ( didn't test it in orthos/ prime) just wanted to find out max boot-able oc


----------



## faintember

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=441617
4.17 ghz my max boot freq @ 1.45v ( didn't test it in orthos/ prime) just wanted to find out max boot-able oc

That's pretty impressive for a suicide run setting. 1.45v yikes!









Well I finally got over the 3.0GHz mark, with 3.25GHz stable. I did try to hit 3.4GHz, system booted but Orthos posted an error and I started to get a BIOS code, so I shut it down. Yes, I was dumb enough to _not_ listen to the whole BIOS code. I am assuming the CPU went over 1.3v after I got it booted (I set 1.3v as the CPU Termination point), so I will try it later with CPU Termination back to AUTO unless anyone has any other suggestions.

The attached pic shows my setup at 3.25Ghz, and I am wondering why my Vcore is higher than Sickboy's in his 3.5Ghz (My Vcore @ 1.246 @ 3.25Ghz and Sickboy's Vcore @ 1.216 @ 3.5GHz). Maybe that is just the difference b/t the EP43 and EP45. Yeah, I know 1.246 is still well within spec, so I am not so much worried as curious. Though my temps do worry me a bit, 55c and 53c max running Orthos.

Quasi-random question: Does SpeedFan always show a higher temp than CoreTemp/RealTemp?


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faintember* 
55c and 53c max running Orthos.

are you using stock cooling ?

And yes speed fan does post higher temps because it's tj max setting the most accurate would be real temp


----------



## Sickboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faintember* 
The attached pic shows my setup at 3.25Ghz, and I am wondering why my Vcore is higher than Sickboy's in his 3.5Ghz (My Vcore @ 1.246 @ 3.25Ghz and Sickboy's Vcore @ 1.216 @ 3.5GHz). Maybe that is just the difference b/t the EP43 and EP45. Yeah, I know 1.246 is still well within spec, so I am not so much worried as curious. Though my temps do worry me a bit, 55c and 53c max running Orthos.

Nice, congrats.







The difference between our Vcores really comes down to luck. My E5200 has a VID of 1.15V which I think is the lowest I've seen on these boards. That's why I think overclocking, in some ways, doesn't prove you're l33t, just your luck.









As an example, coincidentally, an hour ago I was trying almost the exact same setup Zamoldac just mentioned: 12.5 x 333 = 4.16 GHz. He said he needed 1.45V to boot into Windows. I had set 1.3625V in the bios and it booted Windows but froze before I could do anything. I'd need to bump a bit to get stable enough to run CPU-Z, SuperPi and take some screenshots, but nowhere near 1.45V. Luck.

I wouldn't worry about your temperatures at all. Your screenshot shows 49C away from TJMax. That equals 'complete no worries'.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

That's why I think overclocking, in some ways, doesn't prove you're l33t, just your luck.
VID will get you so far..overall knowledge of your hardware and cooling methods..the rest.

Q- Any one here have one of these on W/C'ing..?


----------



## Zamoldac

my VID is 1.168
here are some comparative table's i made


the settings :
2.5Ghz ( 12.5x 200, stock ~ 1.17 and 1.15 after vdrop)
3.6Ghz (12.5 x280, ~ 1.3v and 1.28 after vdrop)
4.0Ghz (12.5 x320 ~ 1.42v and 1.4 after vdrop)
4.15Ghz ( 12.5x332 ~1.43v don't know value after vdrop)

these where my first oc results, got them as soon as i bought the cpu.


----------



## faintember

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*


are you using stock cooling ?

And yes speed fan does post higher temps because it's tj max setting the most accurate would be real temp


It's not stock cooling: Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 and the two case fans (80mm front, 120mm rear). I had to muss about with the cooler to get it onto the MB (darn pushpins) so I may need to look at popping the ACFP7 off and re-applying the thermal grease.

That's what I figured about SpeedFan, but it is nice to have a confirmation.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickboy*


Nice, congrats.







The difference between our Vcores really comes down to luck. My E5200 has a VID of 1.15V which I think is the lowest I've seen on these boards. That's why I think overclocking, in some ways, doesn't prove you're l33t, just your luck.









As an example, coincidentally, an hour ago I was trying almost the exact same setup Zamoldac just mentioned: 12.5 x 333 = 4.16 GHz. He said he needed 1.45V to boot into Windows. I had set 1.3625V in the bios and it booted Windows but froze before I could do anything. I'd need to bump a bit to get stable enough to run CPU-Z, SuperPi and take some screenshots, but nowhere near 1.45V. Luck.

I wouldn't worry about your temperatures at all. Your screenshot shows 49C away from TJMax. That equals 'complete no worries'.










 Yeah, I see the VID difference (mine is 1.2v); you lucky dog!

I am going to pop the case open in a bit and check my cable routing to make sure that isn't blocking airflow, just in case.


----------



## BlankThis

I want to make the jump from 3.3GHz to 3.5 for :turd: and giggles. I'm currently at 1.3 in BIOS (1.272 - 1.282 in CPU-Z).
I can boot into windows with my current voltages with 280 x 12.5 but one of my threads crash when running Prime95. What should I n=bump the volts up by?

~B~


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


I want to make the jump from 3.3GHz to 3.5 for :turd: and giggles. I'm currently at 1.3 in BIOS (1.272 - 1.282 in CPU-Z).
I can boot into windows with my current voltages with 280 x 12.5 but one of my threads crash when running Prime95. What should I n=bump the volts up by?

~B~


Try 1.33V. The my S1283 keeps mine at 50C max even though I did a poor (rush) job with seating the heatsink and my case airflow sucks.

Also, try running at a higher FSB with a lower multi first. If you can do 333+ FSB then you're going to get more performance in both your processor and your memory.


----------



## Ranked

More overclocking results









VID for this chip is 1.2000v btw

4ghz 1 hour orthos stable at 1.52v bios 1.488v idle 1.456v load.


----------



## Ranked

Best superPI = 13.297 seconds @ 4206.5mhz


----------



## Zamoldac

Super Pi 1mb - 13 sec @ 4.16Ghz ( 12.5x333)


----------



## CL3P20

you should be sub-12 sec at over 4ghz for a dual core CPU..you guys have some more tweaking to do..


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
you should be sub-12 sec at over 4ghz for a dual core CPU..you guys have some more tweaking to do..









Not really. You have got to remember that this is a chip with only 2MB cache compared to the 4MB on lets say a E6600.


----------



## CL3P20

*cache has nothing to do with 1mil times there pal!! Sorry you were misinformed.*









YES, *you should/can be under 12 sec at that clock speed*! With careful tuning you can hit low 12's in the mid 3.7-3.8ghz range.. *even with 1mb of cache on the CPU*.










*..running 1mil with this setup, you would easily get low 12sec 1mil..np..and this is at 3.5xghz.. so dont tell me "Not really".*


----------



## blaze_125

Isn't this a E5200 thread? You posted screenshot could lead some noobs to beleive they should use your E6600 settings on their E5200 if they don't notice the process name.

Anyhow, here are my current results with stock cooling.


----------



## Zamoldac

for the super pi issue well that's because the high FSB settings on those cpu's


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Isn't this a E5200 thread? You posted screenshot could lead some noobs to beleive they should use your E6600 settings on their E5200 if they don't notice the process name.


 Yes, it is indeed. I posted the screeny [not my setup] regarding the comments posted earlier about SuperPi times..not for anything else. Cache does not affect Pi times the way some people think..just felt I would help straighten that out.

Quote:



for the super pi issue well that's because the high FSB settings on those cpu's


 Exactly..and NOT the cache.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*cache has nothing to do with 1mil times there pal!! Sorry you were misinformed. *









YES, *you should/can be under 12 sec at that clock speed*! With careful tuning you can hit low 12's in the mid 3.7-3.8ghz range.. *even with 1mb of cache on the CPU*.










*..running 1mil with this setup, you would easily get low 12sec 1mil..np..and this is at 3.5xghz.. so dont tell me "Not really".*


Im not sure cache can completely be left out of the equation. Ok super pi is very much memory oriented and you got some nice clock speeds on your mem there, but i do not think that an E5200 can reach the same score compared to a E8400 at the same clock speed and same mem settings. It would be nice to see someone prove me wrong, but you cant really count cache out.


----------



## CL3P20

Cache affects Pi times once you start to hit 4mil and up.. below that, L1 is primarily used..so L2 cache does not come into play until you deal with larger integers.

I dont think a E5200 can hang with a E8400 either, especially in SuperPi... but the FSB has more to do with that than the cache levels. But,* at 4ghz.. with any C2D CPU..you can easily best a 13sec 1mil time.*

*that was the point I was making..not comparing the direct performance or potential..simply what IS achievable.


----------



## faintember

Cleaned up the wiring in the case and re-applied the thermal grease (Ceramique), and my minimum temperatures seem to be 2c-3c lower though load temps are not any lower. Maybe they will lower a bit after the Ceramique has time to cure; if not I will get some MX-2 when I order the extra 120mm case fan for the front of my case. Not letting the thermal grease cure in the first place may have been why I had the "high" temps; the computer has only been put together for 5 days (as of today, the 4th).

I did get another Orthos error, followed by 5 or 6 beeps from the BIOS. I am assuming this is a memory issue since I had a memory error when playing WoW last night. The error in case anyone is interested:

Code:


Code:


This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:C:UsersPublicGamesWorld of WarcraftWoW.exe
Exception:0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:007D5A96

The instruction at "0x007D5A96" referenced memory at "0x8ED4873E".
The memory could not be "read".

So I took the Vdimm off AUTO(1.8v) and bumped it to 1.9v. I figured this would be correct as I am mildly OCing the RAM (800MHz to 867Mhz). Does that sound like a logical/reasonable way of fixing the Orthos/WoW error?

I am trying to get to running Memtest, but I am still looking for a guide to making a bootable CD that does _not_ require Nero or other paid programs. As soon as I figure that out I will run Memtest to see if anything else is wrong.


----------



## blaze_125

Ran nicely all night so I'll presume it's stable and worthy of being posted on the opening post.

This is on stock cooler.


----------



## faintember

blaze_125 your numbers are impressive. You are getting the same clock speed (3.25Ghz) at less Vcore with the same temps as me, all the while you are using stock cooling while I am using a Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7.

I've been suspecting my cooling isn't up to snuff, and I think the most likely culprit is my thermal grease (using AS Ceramique). Maybe I can pick up some MX-2 soon to see the results. I've also been getting the occasional OS lockup running at 3.25GHz (one during an Orthos blend test, another time while playing WoW).

What is your case fan setup if you don't mind me asking? I see that you have 2 intake/2 exhaust, where as I only have 1 intake/1exhaust (80mm/120mm).

EDIT: Now I am getting more errors (though no BIOS code this time):

Code:


Code:


[Nov 6 16:34] FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4760742188, expected less than 0.4
[Nov 6 16:34] Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Nov 6 16:34] Torture Test ran 24 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
[Nov 6 16:34] Worker stopped.

The stress.txt file is no where to be found on my HD.

Info not shown in the pic: RAM @ 433MHz, 3:5 ratio, 5-6-6-16 (set to AUTO in BIOS), with RAM voltage either 1.8 or 1.9 (can't remember the setting ATM).


----------



## blaze_125

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faintember*


What is your case fan setup if you don't mind me asking? I see that you have 2 intake/2 exhaust, where as I only have 1 intake/1exhaust (80mm/120mm).












80mm on the side panel blowing in
Something like 30mm fan I took off an old processor in the front, blowing in.
80mm exhaust fan right under the psu
and finnaly, the built in psu exhaust fan.

Every opening that could be left open in the case has been left open. All the pci slots at the back, including the 2 empty bays at the font. The 2 bays are pointing directly towards the pcu and psu.

My PSU isn't pulling air from under. Its pulling air from the back so it actually takes the air directly from the front bays

This is the case, to give you an idea of the airflow(without the wire clutter and using a different psu):









Once my Artic Cooler gets here, I'll look into making a dedicated duct for it. The duct will run from the bay drive taking room temperature air and blow it directly accross the radiator fins. Instead of taking case temp air.


----------



## faintember

Thanks for the pics Blaze. It just seems that you have better air flow than me. I am just disappointed in the ACFP7; I figured it would provide much better results with the stock case fans, but it looks like I am going to have to add some more intake to get cooler numbers. I believe I can make a quasi duct system for my case using the side intake duct (that wont fit with the ACFP7 in place) and connecting it to a 80mm fan and putting it in the 5 1/4" drive bay.

I did go ahead and re-apply my thermal grease, using a bit less this time, and was more careful with the heatsink installation. I'll see how that fares after it has some curing time.


----------



## Babylonian

hi








i am a noob and i am planning to build a little gaming computer
i have currently:
cpu: http://processorfinder.intel.com/Det...px?sSpec=SLAY7
mobo: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?mo...11&l3=563&l4=0
cooler: http://www.arctic-cooling.com/cpu2.php?idx=79&disc=
Corsair TX650W psu: http://www.corsairmemory.com/products/tx.aspx
gc: http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/produ...w.php?gpid=247
sound card: http://uk.europe.creative.com/produc...&product=15853

now i am looking for the right ram that can be used to oc E5200 to 3 ghz

will this do http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...b_dual_channel ?

thanx in advance


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


hi








i am a noob and i am planning to build a little gaming computer
i have currently:
cpu: http://processorfinder.intel.com/Det...px?sSpec=SLAY7
mobo: http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?mo...11&l3=563&l4=0
cooler: http://www.arctic-cooling.com/cpu2.php?idx=79&disc=
Corsair TX650W psu: http://www.corsairmemory.com/products/tx.aspx
gc: http://www.sapphiretech.com/us/produ...w.php?gpid=247
sound card: http://uk.europe.creative.com/produc...&product=15853

now i am looking for the right ram that can be used to oc E5200 to 3 ghz

will this do http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...b_dual_channel ?

thanx in advance


Yes definitely, that ram will be good enough probably too much. But why stick with only with such a low end board... I would invest in a higher end board like the P5Q and go for 3.5 or 3.6Ghz...


----------



## brain_stew

Pick up an Akasa 965 instead of that Freezer Pro, its a much better cooler and cheaper as well. That RAM will be fine, tbh, you could get away with much cheaper RAM so long as its 800mhz.

Whilst that is an excellent PSU, even the Corsair 450w will be able to power that rig with a lot to spare. You might want to look into picking up the 520w modular model since your budget allows for it and that would power two 4850s in that rig nevermind one.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


Yes definitely, that ram will be good enough probably too much. But why stick with only with such a low end board... I would invest in a higher end board like the P5Q and go for 3.5 or 3.6Ghz...


thanx alot for the reply
i'll probably buy that ram soon

well i got that mobo because it was cheap (an offer), famous brand and Micro ATX
may be i regret now buying it, but how much do you reckon can i oc E5200 with it ?


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brain_stew*


Pick up an Akasa 965 instead of that Freezer Pro, its a much better cooler and cheaper as well. That RAM will be fine, tbh, you could get away with much cheaper RAM so long as its 800mhz.

Whilst that is an excellent PSU, even the Corsair 450w will be able to power that rig with a lot to spare. You might want to look into picking up the 520w modular model since your budget allows for it and that would power two 4850s in that rig nevermind one.


thanx for the reply









well i already have those components, and i'll probably purchase that ocz ram soon, as it is not too expensive
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/132904

yes, i realized now that i picked up random components where some are high ends and some are low ends !









btw: i have this gc *SAPPHIRE TOXIC HD 4850 512MB GDDR3 PCI-E*
and my current E4300 (from an HP pre-built computer where u can't oc) can't keep up with it and use its maximum power
so how much do i need to oc the E5200 in the future so it won't bottleneck my gc ?


----------



## Zamoldac

3.6Ghz would be more then enough.


----------



## balake777

Looks like i'll be joining the club soon. Got an e5200 friday. Pairing it with corsair (2x1gb) xms2-8500 1066 and waiting on Asus P5N32-e sli plus MB to arrive. Bought everything for same price i'm selling the 939 stuff for.

using d-tek fusion waterblock, swiftech mcp655 pump, themochill PA 120.1 radiator with 1/2 tubing.

Going to push the volts to 1.45 and see how long it takes to blow up. Will post back when MB arrives.


----------



## kleptodathief

1.136v in cpuz is very low to get a speed of 3.25ghz! props man.... wat is the STOCK 2.5ghz e5200 v reading in cpuz anyone know?


----------



## blaze_125

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kleptodathief*


1.136v in cpuz is very low to get a speed of 3.25ghz! props man.... wat is the STOCK 2.5ghz e5200 v reading in cpuz anyone know?


Thank you
On which tab would I find the v reading you're talking about?
My Freezer Pro should get here sometime during the day; I'll install it tonight and see how much further I can push it.


----------



## skill

Hi all. I'm new here =)
Recently i've bought EP43-S3L + e5200.
Here is my current OC results
273x12=3.275
300x11.5=3.45
cant get FSB higher than 315(system doesnt start at all) and CPU higher than 3.45(at 3.6 windows loading but not stable).
Vcore = 1.4125 BIOS -> 1.36 CPUZ
DRAM = 2.0 (+0.2)
Can you guys suggest me how to get smth like 300x12.5 or 320+ FSB. Especially asking all the people having GA- EP43/EP45(*faintember, blaze_125, Sickboy*) for stable SPD at such FSB.
Is it possible to be FSB wall at 315?


----------



## blaze_125

Skill, you posted your ram voltage but what's your ram multiplier? I have mine set at 2.66. I'm actually underclocking my ram. It could be something you want to look into as well. And what are your temps like?

On a side note. I just received my cooler









Quote:



Originally Posted by *skill*


Is it possible to be FSB wall at 315?


I read something about FSB holes on some mobo. Is it possible that be the problem?


----------



## Sickboy

I was doing some experimenting on the weekend with my GA-EP45-DS3L. I'm not sure if it's specific to the P45 or to *my* P45, but as Ripley said in Aliens, "I'll tell you what I know."









There seems to be a certain finickiness with the System Memory Multiplier setting and this whole MCH strap deal. My BIOS will not post if I set the FSB past 300MHz when using the "A"=266MHz MCH strap.

Setting *300 * 11.5 = 3.450 GHz* with Memory Multiplier of 2.50A (underclocking RAM to 750MHz, MCH in 266Mhz strap) will post.

Setting *301 * 11.5 = 3.461 GHz* with Memory Multiplier of 2.50A (underclocking RAM to 753Mhz, MCH in 266MHz strap) will *not* post.

But with the FSB at 301MHz, if I overclock the RAM very slightly with the 2.66C multiplier (801MHz RAM in 200MHz strap) or underclock with the 2.40B multiplier (722MHz RAM in 333MHz strap) it will post fine.

So if you're using a Gigabyte P41/P45 and having trouble with posting at FSB speeds that you're pretty sure aren't over-aggressive and you should be able to reach with voltages, etc. that you set, try playing with the memory multiplier and using a different MCH strap.

@skill: Welcome. You can look a couple pages back where I posted a bunch of screens and settings as I raised up to the levels you were asking about (300*12.5=3.75GHz for example).


----------



## skill

Well, I tried a lot of different settings yesterday...
@blaze_125: It's stable and looks best performance with 3.0A at 273x12 or 2.4B at 300x11.5.
I was able to boot my system and run Everest and Super_Pi at 300x12=3.6(2.0B), but could pass IntelBurnTest only at 1.45V(1.42/1.39V in CPU-Z) and still results were different(sustem unstable). Temps rased to 78C. Tried all the Memory Multipliers with 2.0V and 2.1V DRAM, with Auto/Manual strap and changing memory performance(Standat/Turbo/Extreme).

Quote:



I read something about FSB holes on some mobo. Is it possible that be the problem?


I heard about FSB holes at 350-400 for exactly this model. But FSB Wall isn't mobo's feature but CPU's, read some posts with FSB wall for e5200 in 320-350 range.
@Sickboy:I've read all the thread(and many others) and first of all I tried some approved settings, and 273x12 was the only one I get(originally it was 273x12.5). Smth wrong with my Vcore I guess, when I tried to decrease it at my stable 300x11.5 down to 1.3625V(from 1.4125V) it became unstable.


----------



## faintember

Welcome skill!

I doubt I will be of much help, but figured I would post since I didn't want to be the only named one not to post









I still haven't cracked 3.25GHz (260 x 12.5) yet. All attempts above 3.25GHz were highly unstable though I think a bit more Vcore would fix it. I haven't done so yet as I am trying to eliminate heat "issues" I am having (or perceiving) and I know bumping the Vcore will raise my heat above where I want it.

My very unscientific opinion is that the EP43 is taking more volts than the EP45 as we push the FSB higher. I am sitting at 1.268v @ 3.25GHz with my EP43. I'll give some higher attempts a go once I get my new intake fan as my case airflow is less than stellar at the moment.

Sickboy has a lot of info for us GA guys in his posts, but just remember he lucked out with a 1.150V VID on his e5200.


----------



## blaze_125

I got no screenshot, but I'm currently running 3.5ghz on my E5200. I had to raise memory and vcore a little a little to get there but that's where I stand at the moment. I'll give more info once I get my screenshot.

My temps are really good. I installed the Freezer Pro and my temps at 3.5ghz with Freezer are lower than they were at 3.25 with stock cooling. So as far as temps are concerned, I still got some more room to play with.


----------



## skill

Can you tell me your combination of VCore/CPU Termination/CPU Reference. I guess it can be the key to stability =)


----------



## PizzaMan

Just got one in today. I'm going to be clocking it on an EVGA 750i FTW. I'll post some results in a day or two.

Great thread! thx


----------



## PizzaMan

OK, I'm getting 5c higher temps in SpeedFan vs CoreTemp

I noticed here that he is getting the same temps in both. Anyone else have a similar temp is with this proc.

BTW, this is in an EVGA 750i board.

Heh, this chip is cake to OC. 3.5Ghz was a breeze. Working on 3.75Ghz. Cooling with a ZeroTherm Nirvana. So far temps are around 63C with an ambient temp of 80F in my office.

EDIT:
What is the TJ.max for this chip? CoreTemp says it's 100c RealTemp reads it as 95C

At 3.7Ghz at full load I'm getting 3 differant temps
RealTemp 55C
CoreTemp 60C
SpeedFan 65C
1.34v but I'm still testing.

10C difference. :/ I quess I'm gonna use SpeedFan for now since it's the highest value.


----------



## skill

@PizzaMan:
SpeedFan shows core temp. There must be 2 close temps - one for each core, named Core1 and Core2. 
If those values are severe different that means only one of your core is fully loaded(I prefer linpack for stablility test, it shows max temps, for ex. Prime95 usually 5-10C lower).
Other programs can show temp at the cpu heatspreader and its always lower.
I prefer to keep *Core* temp below 80C.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
OK, I'm getting 5c higher temps in SpeedFan vs CoreTemp

I noticed here that he is getting the same temps in both. Anyone else have a similar temp is with this proc.

BTW, this is in an EVGA 750i board.

Heh, this chip is cake to OC. 3.5Ghz was a breeze. Working on 3.75Ghz. Cooling with a ZeroTherm Nirvana. So far temps are around 63C with an ambient temp of 80F in my office.

EDIT:
What is the TJ.max for this chip? CoreTemp says it's 100c RealTemp reads it as 95C

At 3.7Ghz at full load I'm getting 3 differant temps
RealTemp 55C
CoreTemp 60C
SpeedFan 65C
1.34v but I'm still testing.

10C difference. :/ I quess I'm gonna use SpeedFan for now since it's the highest value.

The real TJ MaX is 100C and at least for me speed fan shows the same as real temp if i set tj max on real temp to 100C.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yes skill, my core temps for each core are very close. Just different monitoring programs are giving me different results. I'm just going to use SpeedFan to be safe.


----------



## S2kphile

Here's mine

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=445993

3.75Ghz - Stable 10+ Hrs on Orthos/Prime95 & 1 Hr on OCCT - VCore 1.328V

My Core Temps are around 50-57C on full load

Is this bad? Because it's my first time overclocking a computer


----------



## skill

After 2 days Ive been attempting to get 3.6GHz stability, I still cant pass IntelBurnTest.









I found a way to analyse how unstable the system is, so I can with some confidence say all the settings except VCore have no effect at all on my system stability. I was changing VTT, CPU Refernce and PLL within all reasonable range, but it gave me nothing.

As soon as I decide to go far increasing VCore, stability began to increase as well. But I get VCore up to 1.525 and so my temps were around 85C and even slightly above under BurnTest, which was failed once again.

I dont worry about temps as I can fix it, but Im really conused by such a high VCore for that freq, and not stable after all.

When I'll fix temps, i defenetly want to find out how many does it need to be sable, but for 24/7 usage it will unacceptable.

Is it just unluck sample or it can be fixed by settings or smth?


----------



## minu94

the maxmum i did was 4Ghz on stock cooler but it wasn't stable with orthos..with intel burn test was but it reached 86 degrees...it was at about 1.423v if i remember correctly...on an msi p43 mobo.Why wasn't it stable on Orthos??now i have it at 3.6Ghz at 1.328V


----------



## kleptodathief

how do u guys get 3.6ghz at 1.328v( im talking BIOS voltage here)
i need the v to b atleast 1.38v to boot up at 3.6

i think i had it at 1.4000v bios v when i had 3.75-3.8ghz , i guess mobo/ram effects speed too


----------



## skill

Quote:

it wasn't stable with orthos..with intel burn test was
Thats strange, I find IntelBurnTest is the best program for testing, mb you set wrong parameters?

Im not quite sure, but guess Orthos is based on Prime, which usually needs much more time to find unstability.


----------



## kleptodathief

im too chicken to test with intelburn!!!! is this more stressfull then OCCT?


----------



## skill

Quote:

is this more stressfull then OCCT?
I think it's more stressful then anything else.

A lot of people afraid of temps it gets CPU to, but if your system passed 100 tests with maximum memory usage, you can be dead sure its stable!


----------



## PizzaMan

I've noticed OCCT tends to fault quicker for CPU errors and Orthos tends to fault quicker to RAM erros. Though, when basing your stablity for a 24/7 OC I suggest testing it with everything you trust for 12 or 24 hours. I test with Orthos, OCCT and finally with 3Dmark06 looped for 24 hours.

I've been unable to get this 750i board to post with any multi below 12. Any suggestion?

Though, the 12 is nice check out this linked OC with my ram.


----------



## minu94

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skill* 
Thats strange, I find IntelBurnTest is the best program for testing, mb you set wrong parameters?

Im not quite sure, but guess Orthos is based on Prime, which usually needs much more time to find unstability.

Where could i set the wrong parameters???It just pisses me off cuz i can't get 4Ghz stable..


----------



## PizzaMan

If you are using the 12.5 multi then you are coming close to the 1333 strap at 4.0 and you may need to raise your NB voltage and maybe even your SB voltage to get the MB stable.


----------



## minu94

So if i put my multi at 12x it will work without any NB SB and any other MB voltages up??


----------



## minu94

??????


----------



## minu94

I really need a quick reply...


----------



## PizzaMan

Just depends on what FSB you are talking about.


----------



## minu94

Well, i want to take my CPU at 4Ghz and to run stable...how can i do that without raising any voltages excepting the CPU voltage?


----------



## PizzaMan

Try 1333 FSB with a 12 multi. Still might need a small amount of NB volts since it raises your NBCC. But this would prbly be the closest solution.


----------



## minu94

1333 FSB????R u sure??


----------



## minu94

This is what Orthos tells me...


----------



## PizzaMan

Once you change the multi Orthos will tell you the wrong frequency. Trust CPU-z

Wow, 1.48v. Tyring to kill that chip?


----------



## skill

@minu94:
The best parameters for BurnTest is
1)Y
2)4
3)2000
4)100 is surely enough.

Quote:

how can i do that without raising any voltages excepting the CPU voltage?
Probably thats impossible, all freq depend on each other and for stability must be changed accordingly. To increase any freq above some level you need to inrease voltage as well.

I dont actually get whats the problem with *lower* than 12x CPU multiplier, but first you should find out where is your FSB limit and than only increase CPU multiplier.

In real life everything is not so simple, and increasing of VCore may take no effect, but say VTT and GTL will give you stability with the same VCore.

In general my current vision of situation is smth like this(ofcouse i can be wrong):
-the main voltage is VCore, increase it while it can gives you stablility and keeps temps in range
-when you get to the limit with VCore, coz of temps or absolute numbers, you can get some more stability playing with VTT and GTL
-increasing voltages not always leads to stability
-to get high FSB you will probably need to increase PLL voltage, but that can have negative effects also(memory, video)

And still am at "newbee" 3.45






















Someone with p43 and above 3.5, plz, post BIOS settings screen...


----------



## minu94

So no chance to make it run stable at 4Ghz...i just wanted to test it.


----------



## PizzaMan

What kind of heatsink are you using?


----------



## minu94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skill*


@minu94:
The best parameters for BurnTest is 
1)Y
2)4
3)2000
4)100 is surely enough.

Probably thats impossible, all freq depend on each other and for stability must be changed accordingly. To increase any freq above some level you need to inrease voltage as well.

I dont actually get whats the problem with *lower* than 12x CPU multiplier, but first you should find out where is your FSB limit and than only increase CPU multiplier.

In real life everything is not so simple, and increasing of VCore may take no effect, but say VTT and GTL will give you stability with the same VCore.

In general my current vision of situation is smth like this(ofcouse i can be wrong):
-the main voltage is VCore, increase it while it can gives you stablility and keeps temps in range
-when you get to the limit with VCore, coz of temps or absolute numbers, you can get some more stability playing with VTT and GTL
-increasing voltages not always leads to stability
-to get high FSB you will probably need to increase PLL voltage, but that can have negative effects also(memory, video)

And still am at "newbee" 3.45






















Someone with p43 and above 3.5, plz, post BIOS settings screen...


Well in BIOS,the Mhz is 288, ram 1.1:50,and the voltage 1.3475


----------



## minu94

I'm using the stock cooler...


----------



## PizzaMan

Stock cooler 

4.0 is unrealistic in stock cooler.

How are your load temps at 3.6?


----------



## minu94

full load-66


----------



## minu94

Still not stable...but i can play games and everything without probs


----------



## Shadowcoust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Still not stable...but i can play games and everything without probs



Pretty much same as my new E5200, I doubt its stable as I ran 32M SuperPi this morning, some error appeared on the 8th loop.

But I'm carrying out all my daily tasks without errors & anything problematic, and thats all that matters for me I guess


----------



## minu94

You have it at 3Ghz...my daily use is at 3.6Ghz and when i don't have somethin' to do i start overclocking components and the cpu is standing on my nerves!!


----------



## hout17

minu94 you should compare fps in games and 3dmark benchmarks with Shadowcoust to see how much of a difference there is with your cpu at 3.6 verses Shadowcoust's at 3.0ghz. He had another thread wondering about performance.


----------



## minu94

I got 13000 and something at 3.5Ghz in 3dmark06


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


I got 13000 and something at 3.5Ghz in 3dmark06










Nice that's not to shabby







.


----------



## minu94

Here is the exact link : http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=8782184


----------



## hout17

Have you benched it at 3.6? Did you notice anymore improvement if you've tried it there?


----------



## minu94

Yeah...about 1-2 fps more in games


----------



## Shadowcoust

So the difference in further OC-ing my system would probably be quite marginal? I intend to keep it safe & well performing, not so into breaking the E5200 OC records


----------



## minu94

I think you can go at 3.5Ghz with 1.3475v or lower...


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowcoust*


So the difference in further OC-ing my system would probably be quite marginal? I intend to keep it safe & well performing, not so into breaking the E5200 OC records










As long as you keep your cpu voltage under 1.3625 and your temps under 74.1C you are good to go. I briefly had one of these that I gave to my brother in law and I did a suicide run and hit 4.0ghz. Hitting 3.5 to 3.6 is not by any means pushing the limits. Goodluck


----------



## Shadowcoust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


As long as you keep your cpu voltage under 1.3625 and your temps under 74.1C you are good to go. I briefly had one of these that I gave to my brother in law and I did a suicide run and hit 4.0ghz. Hitting 3.5 to 3.6 is not by any means pushing the limits. Goodluck



Nice, so I guess I'll try to up the clock speed & VCore, possibly 3.2GHz at 1.3V?


----------



## minu94

3.2Ghz at 1.290v


----------



## PizzaMan

At first I wasn't to pleased with the performance over the e2180. With a single 9600GT I was only getting about a 100 mark increase in 3Dmark06 vs the e2180 at the same 3.6Ghz. Though, with two 9600GT in SLi the e2180 only gave a 400 mark increase vs single GPU. The e5200 performs very well for SLi. I got a 4000 increase with SLi. 10,983 vs 15,059 in SLi. Now that's the 9600GT scaling I've been seeing.

SuperPi is 15.3s vs 19.8s with the e2180.


----------



## minu94

Any idea about how to make my CPU stable at 4Ghz??And what cpu cooler do you guys reccomend me?


----------



## kleptodathief

^ gl on 4ghz stable! thats the ultimate goal on our e5200 chips.... i wud guess u'd HAVE to get need water cooling and use like 1.45v BIOS i think

GL


----------



## kleptodathief

minu94: i just checked ur pic there when u had 4.1ghz...thats VERY hi vcore there! u gonna burn the chip if u use that for prolonged periods

also i noticed ur coretemp VID of only 1.15v, u mite have gotten a very nice ocing chip!

mine is vid: 1.225v

also ur 1meg superpi time: is that at 4.1ghz? 15.9s seems SLOW for 4.1ghz

i can get that at 3.6ghz


----------



## minu94

the list didn't updated..anyways what should i do to make the cpu stable??I won't be using these settings everyday but i just want an oc'ing that's stable..


----------



## Retoric

A good clocker, shame about the low fsb wall.

Vid: 1.1375v

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=446666


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Retoric*


A good clocker, shame about the low fsb wall.

Vid: 1.1375v

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=446666


Just pop the multi to 12 and and try some more with the FSB









I want 3.5 on mine but Prime95 fails with 12.5 x 266 with 1.3 in BIOS (1.272 CPU-Z)

What should I bump the vcore up to?

~B~


----------



## Retoric

After about 3.8GHz the voltage required for stable operation is to much for my hs/f to handle. Just got the chip, so still playing with fsb/voltage.

Why not try 1.35v bios? That's what I use.


----------



## skill

Quote:



*
also ur 1meg superpi time: is that at 4.1ghz? 15.9s seems SLOW for 4.1ghz

i can get that at 3.6ghz*


15.9 is really very slow, my best is 14.9 at 300x12=3.6
for comparation
273x12=3.27 16.75s
300x11=3.3 16.671s
300x11.5=3.45 16.047s

Wow, I've lost stability at 3.45Ghz








Really hope its not degradation...


----------



## overclockerfx

Heres a little bit of a update on what i have been up to:
I already told you guys that i was looking into a new mobo and at the time i was going for an Asus P45 P5Q, but it turns out the P5Q has some problems with PCI-E 1.1 Cards in particular the 8600 Series (I have a XFX 8600 GTS) and i wasnt going to make due with anything but a black PCB (cuz i cant stand a poor looking board in my windowed-case). So i looked into the ASUS P5KC, which is a P35 and ended up buying it.










So far i have been real happy with having owned the mobo for 24h. Overclocking seems great on this intel chipset especially after i did the vdroop mod (my vdroop was 0.064 and now it is 0.008). Im running 3.62 Ghz 1.36V Windows (1.375V BIOS). Im sure i could run it at 1.33-1.34V completly stable since i did change the voltage setting from before the mod since then i was drooping to 1.288 under load from 1.354V (and it wasnt really 100% stable).

Ill be posting my results im running orthos right now and has been stable for 45 minutes Small FFT. Ill see how high i can go with these voltages and post back.

I think with this VDroop mod ill probably be able to 4.0Ghz with a reasonable 1.4V-1.42V CPU-Z. I could be wrong though


----------



## minu94

What does that vdroop mod do??It's about when your in idle and your voltage is 1.3 and when its fully loaded goes down to 1.2???That's the thing??Cuz if it's so, i'll do it myself aswell.


----------



## mega_option101

I am thinking about getting myself one of these


----------



## minu94

So,nobody knows how can i make my CPU stable in Orthos at 4Ghz.I'll stop asking this.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
So,nobody knows how can i make my CPU stable in Orthos at 4Ghz.I'll stop asking this.

Chill...

If you want stable at higher CPU clocks then you want to loosen your RAM timings. Have you done this?


----------



## PizzaMan

He is trying to do it with stock cooler BTW. He might get it stable, but he is going to burn it up really quick.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
So,nobody knows how can i make my CPU stable in Orthos at 4Ghz.I'll stop asking this.

Well you could try a vdroop mod to stop voltages from going down under load it seems to have helped me a lot since i can do 3.69Ghz 1.344V Stable (ok i only ran 1 Â½ Hours of Small FFT's, cuz ill run more of it later) and i think i could get it stable at an even lower voltage.


----------



## minu94

I'm not going to overclock it on stock.I'm getting a Zerotherm FZ120 cooler this week.So any ideas?


----------



## minu94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Chill...

If you want stable at higher CPU clocks then you want to loosen your RAM timings. Have you done this?


And what memory timings to use?


----------



## BlankThis

3.5GHz









~B~


----------



## Ranked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


So,nobody knows how can i make my CPU stable in Orthos at 4Ghz.I'll stop asking this.


I got 4ghz stable on page 19 with 1.525v bios (MCH and FSB were stock as they didn't help at all). All you need is more vcore, but remember to keep the multiplier high as your E5200 might have a fsb wall (my E5200 is unstable at 350mhz) and your ram speed down (under your rated ram speed) by using lower ram straps/dividers/multipliers.


----------



## minu94

Ok man thanks.I'll try that later.What are your ram speeds?


----------



## Ranked

I had my ram overclocked to ddr2-800 4-5-4-8 at the time, but that's only because i knew my ram was 100% stable at that speed. You should keep your ram speed below its rated speed for now, and overclock it later if you want.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Ok man thanks.I'll try that later.What are your ram speeds?


NO, what are your RAM speeds? If your have ram rated for 800Mhz at 4-4-4-12 try running it at 800Mhz 5-5-5-15 or 667Mhz 4-4-4-12. Either raise your timings or lower your Mhz. Other peoples settings are not going to work for you if there are using different hardware then you. Might I suggest giving a little more info about your RAM in your sig. 2GB is not enough info for someone to make a legitimate suggestion for you.

Most ppl are here to help, but not all settings will work for different computers. Even if they have all the same components. This is where you in the end having to do all your own experiments, trials and errors.


----------



## minu94

I got it at 800Mhz and 6-6-6-18 and still didn't worked at 4Ghz....


----------



## BlankThis

Aww I got an error in Prime after 2 and a half hours at 3.5GHz with 1.33v bios. Bump up to 1.35?

~B~


----------



## PizzaMan

Bump one notch and test again.


----------



## BlankThis

I bumped to 1.35 and I'll run Prime95 overnight.

~B~


----------



## askareem24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


At first I wasn't to pleased with the performance over the e2180. With a single 9600GT I was only getting about a 100 mark increase in 3Dmark06 vs the e2180 at the same 3.6Ghz. Though, with two 9600GT in SLi the e2180 only gave a 400 mark increase vs single GPU. The e5200 performs very well for SLi. I got a 4000 increase with SLi. 10,983 vs 15,059 in SLi. Now that's the 9600GT scaling I've been seeing.

SuperPi is 15.3s vs 19.8s with the e2180.


sweet man.


----------



## overclockerfx

This VDroop pencil mod is seriously fantastic even though my load temps are quite high since there is no droop to lower temps. I managed 3.66Ghz on 1.344V (1.3625V BIOS) 10.5 x 349Mhz = 3664Mhz. I ran 3 Â½ hours Small FFT's and i deem it stable since it is one cycle of it i.e. 64K passed and starts from the beginning:



Im probably going to keep this as 24/7 as i can get it with so low volts. Im going to shoot for 4Ghz next and see what i get.


----------



## minu94

Guys, is it a possibility that the CPU isn't stable in Orthos because of the temperatures??If so , i'll buy a Zerotherm FZ120


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Guys, is it a possibility that the CPU isn't stable in Orthos because of the temperatures??If so , i'll buy a Zerotherm FZ120

What temps were you reading while running orthos? If you don't know download coretemp or HWMonitor to see what you are loading at and yes temps can inhibit your OC stability. I noticed when overclocking that the E5200's do run a bit warm.


----------



## BlankThis

My temps aren't high I just can't get it stable at 3.5GHz...
I tried 1.35v (BIOS) and I get an error in Prime95 and now I'm trying 1.3625 (BIOS) is the max vid. what is set in BIOS or what CPU-Z tells me when under load? Because i want to stay within safe voltages.

~B~


----------



## minu94

Well in idle i was getting 41 degrees but in Orthos ot crashed exactly whe i strted it and when i tried Intel Burn Test it hit 86 degrees and i turned it off...so maybe because of the temps?


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Well in idle i was getting 41 degrees but in Orthos ot crashed exactly whe i strted it and when i tried Intel Burn Test it hit 86 degrees and i turned it off...so maybe because of the temps?


Definitely because of temps. What cooler are you using?

~B~


----------



## PizzaMan

*coughs* stock *coughs*


----------



## torptube

I got 3.750 GHz with 1.312 Vcore (CPU-Z). This seems to be weird after reading this thread.

Running Prime95.... CPU temps seem to be stabilizing at 67-68 C.


----------



## minu94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Definitely because of temps. What cooler are you using?

~B~


Im using a stock cooler but i wanna buy a new one.Zerotherm FZ120 or Thermalright SI-128??


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Im using a stock cooler but i wanna buy a new one.Zerotherm FZ120 or Thermalright SI-128??

I don't know either of those coolers. Check out the Xigmatec HDT S1283, I have yet to go over 50c wth 1.385v

~B~


----------



## kleptodathief

get the ocz vendetta 2 heatsink! i idle at around 40-43cel 24/7!!!

have any of u guys tried this windows SETFSB prog???

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/2...fsb-2-0-a.html

cheers if u can get that working!


----------



## minu94

I asked particularly between those 2 coolers...whats the best?


----------



## overclockerfx

@Minu94 :
I personally would take the Vendetta 2 seems to be doing really good cooling this chip i dont know about the xigmatek.

I was able to hit 4 Ghz with 1.472V (CPU-Z), which is not really much better than on the P5N-E SLI. At least i don't have those annoying fsb holes anymore and this board can actually maintain a lower multi than default after a reboot. Heres a screen shot:



I didnt bother stability checking even though it might have been quite stable since i hit 79C almost immediately after starting Small FFT's.

Im quite happy with that super pi time of 13.954s.

Heres a CPU-Z Validation:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=448178


----------



## minu94

I didnt bother stability checking even though it might have been quite stable since i hit 79C almost immediately after starting Small FFT's.

Man thats a big temp...i think ill get the Zerotherm FZ120


----------



## brain_stew

Well I think I'm going to settle on this for my 24/7 OC. If I push must past 3.6ghz it'll BSOD even if I increase the volts significantly and the chip seems to be FSB limited at about 350mhz. So this seems the best I can manage whilst maintaining a reasonable Vcore of 1.325v in the BIOS (and 128 under laod after Vdroop).










Qite pleased with it myself, I've basically got a chip that'll outperform an E8500 for less than Â£60, not bad at all. Temps, never pass 52C, thanks to the excellent Akasa 965, a snip at a measly Â£12, why people still recommend the Freezer Pro when this outperforms it for Â£5 less, I'll never know.


----------



## kleptodathief

^ props on that 3.6ghz @ only 1.296v! my cpuz reads 1.352 and bios is 1.38125v

how much voltage can u do @ 4ghz?


----------



## brain_stew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kleptodathief*


^ props on that 3.6ghz @ only 1.296v! my cpuz reads 1.352 and bios is 1.38125v

how much voltage can u do @ 4ghz?


Once I get past ~3.6ghz I have to start giving it significant voltage increases just for nominal increases in clockspeeds, so I doubt I could get the chip stable @ 4ghz whilst staying within Intel recommended voltage settings. Though it IS tempting to try, I can't afford to replace this right now so the last thing I want to do is damage it with stupid volts. I think I might give 1.4v in the BIOS a try though, because after Vdroop it should still be below the recommended 1.3625v.

Edit: Well I set it 1.4v in the BIOS and 4ghz failed to boot into Windows but 3.96ghz managed it just fine, gives me a voltage of 1.36v after Vdroop once under load, so still within spec. which is nice. I'll check if its stable in a moment.










All in all it looks like I've got a pretty tasty chip on my hands. I have a feeling it was the high FSB that stopped 4ghz as 345 is the highest stable setting I've managed in the past. I'll try it with a higher multiplier next time and see if that sorts it out.

Edit 2: Well its running OCCT just fine so I'm going to ahve another shot at 4ghz, wish me luck.


----------



## PizzaMan

I've got 3.5Ghz with 12.5 multi at 1120FSB with vcore at 1.2880v. Vdroop modded and actually raises to 1.2888v at load. Just ran Orthos over night. This will prbly be the 24/7 settings for this 750i rig.

My max FSB seems to be 314 internal FBS for the CPU. Not to pleased with that. I see the FSB wall everyone is taling about. I was really wanting to use 1333 external FSB, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen for me.


----------



## kleptodathief

nice 345fsb, i think my blackhole is 322fsb

i gotta try 322x12.5 one of these days but im too lazy to bios...hvn't oc in a month









i guess different mobos give diff FSBs


----------



## PizzaMan

In this case it's chip limitation not mobo.


----------



## brain_stew

4ghz was a no go even with a 320 internal FSB and voltage one notch above 1.4v in the BIOS. I'm not prepared to pump in anymore volts than that and honestly my current OC is just the right balance of speed and voltage. Quite happy with the 345fsb as many chips don't seem to be able to manage much more than that.

On another note, I just made the switch from 2 to 6GB and Vista x64 is so much smoother, it runs like a dream now.


----------



## Shahryar_NEO

my new E5200 :










http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=449040


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shahryar_NEO* 
my new E5200 :










http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=449040

AMAZING







4.3Ghz on one of these and its not even a newer stepping... What voltages did you use? And what kind of cooling?


----------



## Shahryar_NEO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


AMAZING







4.3Ghz on one of these and its not even a newer stepping... What voltages did you use? And what kind of cooling?


Voltage = 1.79 
Cooling = IFX-14 w/f 
Batch Number = Q833A291


----------



## PizzaMan

1.79v WOW. That chip is not going to last very long. Nice to know what kind of wall these things have. Though, that kind of fits the 345/350 internal fsb wall most have been hitting.


----------



## spar

My first attempt


















Didnt have to change the volts (CPUZ reads 1.192V). And only a 4/5C degrees rise in temperatures, although Im getting a lot of different readings, RealTemp says 26C idle, CoreTemp & Everest say 31C, and Speedfan says 36C...


----------



## Zamoldac

my 24/7 setting ( for now.. i need to mod a little the bolt-thru to get a better heat transmision... lapping taken in consideration to)


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*




my 24/7 setting ( for now.. i need to mod a little the bolt-thru to get a better heat transmision... lapping taken in consideration to)


Dude very nice I'm liking what I'm seeing here







. Sweet Overclock...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


My first attempt


















Didnt have to change the volts (CPUZ reads 1.192V). And only a 4/5C degrees rise in temperatures, although Im getting a lot of different readings, RealTemp says 26C idle, CoreTemp & Everest say 31C, and Speedfan says 36C...


I'm getting the same issue on a 750i board. I'm using the highest, which is speedfan, just to be safe. I need to check ideal temps in BIOS vs speedfan, but haven't gotten around to it. That would be the best way to tell which one is more accurate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*




my 24/7 setting ( for now.. i need to mod a little the bolt-thru to get a better heat transmision... lapping taken in consideration to)


Your temps don't look bad for 3.7Ghz and a mild overvolt. Still 13C away from thermal spec. Lapping would prbly lower you about 5C, but only one way to find out.


----------



## Zamoldac

these e5200's pretty good cpu's they really deliver big bang for buck once oc'd


----------



## minu94

Zamoldac are you from Romania?


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Zamoldac are you from Romania?


yeah...


----------



## Ranked

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shahryar_NEO* 
Voltage = 1.79
Cooling = IFX-14 w/f
Batch Number = Q833A291

It looks like you have the Malaysian made E5200. What kinda overclock can you get under 1.4v?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ranked*


It looks like you have the Malaysian made E5200. What kinda overclock can you get under 1.4v?


Malaysian made E5200?


----------



## Sickboy

Sorry for the slight off-topic: Looks like Intel has the E5300 on their processor spec site now:

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLB9U

13x multiplier with same 200MHz FSB for 2.6GHz stock. R0 stepping instead of our E5200's M0, for whatever that's worth. E5400 is supposed to be next with 13.5x multiplier.


----------



## PizzaMan

The biggest issue with the e5200 is the low FSB wall around and mostly before 350. Higher multipleirs might help push the series.


----------



## Ranked

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Malaysian made E5200?


As opposed to the more common, Costa Rican made chips.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shahryar_NEO*

Voltage = 1.79 
Cooling = IFX-14 w/f 
Batch Number = Q833A291


Now thats some crazy voltage... I was already wondering that were you doing this on under 1.3625V.

Zamoldac cant you run that on lower voltage than that 1.396V (load)? Since i can run 3.66Ghz on *10.5x348Mhz* 1.344V (load and idle vdroop mod). Of course you could have a worse binned chip but i think that voltage is a tad high.

E5300







I knew it was coming well... im not going to buy into it anyways since im going i7 once they bring out mainstream stuff i.e. sometime next year.


----------



## Zamoldac

i runned it @ 3.95 ghz for a few days @ 1.4v just didn't had time to check settings again for 3.7 ( i don't really need more than 3.7... just enough to not bottleneck my gpu) w8 fot gta 4... hope this dual core will manage the game if not







lapping and 4ghz 24/7 for me

now trying 1.376v @ 3714 (11.5x323.. i hit the fsb wall @ 335)

PS: 20 minutes into orthos and it failed


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, above 300 FSB you will prbly need VTT or FSB voltage.


----------



## BizzareRide

How does this chip perform? Do you have a stutter free experience opening/closing windows in Vista and loading programs coupled with 2Gigs of RAM and a video card.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BizzareRide* 
How does this chip perform? Do you have a stutter free experience opening/closing windows in Vista and loading programs coupled with 2Gigs of RAM and a video card.

Stutter free. I would say yes. This thing is pretty smooth at stock. Though, she does really open up above 3.0Ghz.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Stutter free. I would say yes. This thing is pretty smooth at stock. Though, she does really open up above 3.0Ghz.

thats good to know, thanks a lot +1


----------



## mega_option101

Traded my extra Q6600 for one of these + some cash









Can't wait to OC it!!


----------



## minu94

So, afterall, what Cpu cooler to get for my E5200 and that's available in Romania??


----------



## minu94

Could you guys please help me?what Cpu cooler to get for my E5200 and that's available in Romania??


----------



## PizzaMan

I havn't the first clue what companies sell in Romania.


----------



## minu94

Zerotherm,Thermalright,Akasa...


----------



## PizzaMan

I'm pleased with my ZEROTherm Nirvana.


----------



## minu94

What temps do you have?Cuz im thinkin' about a Nirvana too...?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Traded my extra Q6600 for one of these + some cash









Can't wait to OC it!!

Just imagine what you can do with that amazing multi!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


What temps do you have?Cuz im thinkin' about a Nirvana too...?


Ambeint temp 74F

@ 3.5Ghz load 55C
@ 3.6Ghz load 58C


----------



## The Jinx

Hi,

I just got my computer up and running this week and i've been trying to get my E5200 to hit a modest 3.2ghz. Can anyone assist me please. I currently have the stock HSF and Gigabyte UD3P mobo. Please anyone.....

Thanks,
Jinx


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Jinx* 
Hi,

I just got my computer up and running this week and i've been trying to get my E5200 to hit a modest 3.2ghz. Can anyone assist me please. I currently have the stock HSF and Gigabyte UD3P mobo. Please anyone.....

Thanks,
Jinx

what have you done so far ?


----------



## The Jinx

well so far i've gotten to 2.9ghz with 235FSB and a 12.5multiplier. IDK what to do with the voltages but it seems like whatever i set the vcore at it isnt really responding. I've tried setting te vcore to 1.3 and it won't let me even boot at 3.0


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Jinx*


well so far i've gotten to 2.9ghz with 235FSB and a 12.5multiplier. IDK what to do with the voltages but it seems like whatever i set the vcore at it isnt really responding. I've tried setting te vcore to 1.3 and it won't let me even boot at 3.0


Did you save your settings before exiting the BIOS?

~B~


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy*


Just imagine what you can do with that amazing multi!




















I hear that they have a very small FSB wall... But I think that once I put this bad boy under DICE it'll love all the extra volts









Hoping to get +5GHz with it on DICE once I get my pot


----------



## The Jinx

yea i did save settings before exiting BIOS


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*











I hear that they have a very small FSB wall... But I think that once I put this bad boy under DICE it'll love all the extra volts









Hoping to get +5GHz with it on DICE once I get my pot










Dear god I'm sending my baby to this monster!?!?







Make me proud!









~B~


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Jinx*


yea i did save settings before exiting BIOS


Try setting it 1.3625 with 12.5 multi and 266 FSB. Also downclock your RAM.

Sorry for the double.

~B~


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Dear god I'm sending my baby to this monster!?!?







Make me proud!









~B~

































Oh yeah!! This chip is gonna make us all proud


----------



## The Jinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Try setting it 1.3625 with 12.5 multi and 266 FSB. Also downclock your RAM.

Sorry for the double.

~B~


Okay i got that to work, but i thought it was better to have a lower multiplier and a higher FSB so you can get the most out of your ram?


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Jinx*


Okay i got that to work, but i thought it was better to have a lower multiplier and a higher FSB so you can get the most out of your ram?


You can always change the divider for your RAM to get more MHz. I've always been a tighter timings kind of guy myself...

~B~


----------



## PizzaMan

This chip has a low FSB wall so go for highest stable Ghz then play with dividers later. Might want to raise your NB voltage also. I normally set to max to rule out NB then comeback and lower it later.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


You can always change the divider for your RAM to get more MHz. I've always been a tighter timings kind of guy myself...

~B~


If you want a higher OC then the rule of thumb is always to loosen your RAM timings. Once you reach what you think is your max OC that you feel comfortable with (temp wise) then you can play with tightening your RAM timings.


----------



## The Jinx

alright thanks guys for your insight. I currently got it to boot and ran Prime95 for a while but noticed that my temps were type high so I think i shall hold off until i get a better HSF, stock doesn't cut it....


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Jinx* 
alright thanks guys for your insight. I currently got it to boot and ran Prime95 for a while but noticed that my temps were type high so I think i shall hold off until i get a better HSF, stock doesn't cut it....

What HSF are you looking at? I highly recommend Xigmatek HDT S1283. I never went over 50c with 1.3625.

~B~


----------



## The Jinx

ahh i was looking at that but my question would be if it would fit in my motherboard (UD3P) and case, as the NB heatsink is fairly big and the stock HSF is basically kissing the heatsink. Plus i fear that the top 140mm fan in the antec 300 might be probmatic for clearance.

Does anyone know if the Xigmatek HDT S1283 fits on the UD3P


----------



## Hardwire18

Hey, Ive never overclocked a cpu before. I want to overclock my E5200 a bit, where would be a good place to start? I would like to get it up to about 3.5 if possible with the stock heatsink. I will get a better heatsink if need be.

MOTHERBOARD: BIOSTAR TForce TP43D2A7
CPU: E5200 Wolfdale 2.5GHz Model BX80571E5200
RAM: G.SKILL 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit (Model F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK)
VIDEO: EVGA GeForce GTX 260 (896-P3-1260-AR)
PSU: ZALMAN 850W Continuous @ 45Â°C (Maximum Continuous Peak: 1050W) Retail (ZM850-HP)
CASE: ABS Aplus Diablo Black ATX Full Tower Computer Case (ABS-CS-EL)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## PizzaMan

On stock 3.0-3.2Ghz would be a better goal.


----------



## spar

Going up to 3.5Ghz on a stock heatsink isnt the right thing to do, go with what PizzaMan says, around 3.0Ghz would be a better goal.

Im around 3.0Ghz cause this Hyper TX2 heatsink I bought isnt working properly, but still better than Intel's stock heatsink, but Im getting around 65C degrees on full load, which already is pretty high for such a small OC.

Just keep checking your temps, if you wanna go any higher than 3.0 Ghz you should really buy a different cpu cooler.


----------



## tonyhague

should 3ghz on a q9300 stock h/s (copper core) be easy and safe enough?


----------



## minu94

This is E5200 overclocking thread not Q9300...


----------



## tonyhague

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
This is E5200 overclocking thread not Q9300...

yep, e5200, dual core 2.5ghz using a hs/fan from a q9300, which is why I posted here rather than the Q9300 thread.(check 2nd system, kids pc budget)

my q9300 is @ 3ghz already, it would be nice (but make me cry) if I can get the cheap e5200 to the same speed or higher


----------



## minu94

LOL I got it at 3.5Ghz at the moment...


----------



## tonyhague

on air? stock hs?


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Jinx* 
ahh i was looking at that but my question would be if it would fit in my motherboard (UD3P) and case, as the NB heatsink is fairly big and the stock HSF is basically kissing the heatsink. Plus i fear that the top 140mm fan in the antec 300 might be probmatic for clearance.

Does anyone know if the Xigmatek HDT S1283 fits on the UD3P

If you buy a backplate mounting kit you can mount it so that the fan on the S1283 is pointing downwards and blowing air through the HS and out the top 140MM, I have both the S1283 and the 300 and it works really well.

~B~


----------



## minu94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


on air? stock hs?


Yes woth the stock cooler.I'm getting 65 degrees celsius in full load


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Yes woth the stock cooler.I'm getting 65 degrees celsius in full load


Good OC. I get under 50c at 3.5GHz









~B~


----------



## minu94

I'm getting a new cpu cooler.Zerotherm FZ120 or Thermalright 120 Extreme...


----------



## tonyhague

3.5 on stock!!?? I'm getting excited now, putting on OS on the machine tomorrow so I may have a play


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


I'm getting a new cpu cooler.Zerotherm FZ120 or Thermalright 120 Extreme...


I would go with either the Vendetta 2 or the Xigmatek HDT S-1283


----------



## minu94

They don't exist in Romania.Btw, can the cpu not be stable in LinX because of the temps??


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


They don't exist in Romania.Btw, can the cpu not be stable in LinX because of the temps??


Linux?

Usually requires you to have a stable OC in order for it to function properly. Temps could affect this but I doubt you would have a problem with either coolers you mentioned.


----------



## minu94

Nono i tested the CPU stability with LinX and it wasn't stable...at 4 Ghz...maybe because of the temps.BTW how do i find out what voltage do i have on my NB??Don't tell me about BIOS cuz it on auto


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Nono i tested the CPU stability with LinX and it wasn't stable...at 4 Ghz...maybe because of the temps.BTW how do i find out what voltage do i have on my NB??Don't tell me about BIOS cuz it on auto


If you highlight it, it should tell you the standard AKA auto voltage. 
LOL Mega you already making yourself at home in the E5200 Thread







Good stuff!

~B~


----------



## minu94

Ok...which one of these is related to the NB voltage??and btw if i highlight it it doesn't show me the voltage...so any other way of showing the NB voltage


----------



## minu94

No response...that's bad...


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Ok...which one of these is related to the NB voltage??and btw if i highlight it it doesn't show me the voltage...so any other way of showing the NB voltage


As far as I can tell none of them. ANy other voltage sections?

~B~


----------



## minu94

Uhm...not any other voltage sections...


----------



## spar

MCH Voltage is your NB voltage


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Nono i tested the CPU stability with LinX and it wasn't stable...at 4 Ghz...maybe because of the temps.BTW how do i find out what voltage do i have on my NB??Don't tell me about BIOS cuz it on auto

Not familiar with that stability app...

You could also try Orthos, Prime95 or OCCT.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
If you highlight it, it should tell you the standard AKA auto voltage.
LOL Mega you already making yourself at home in the E5200 Thread







Good stuff!

~B~

You have to start somewhere


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Ok...which one of these is related to the NB voltage??and btw if i highlight it it doesn't show me the voltage...so any other way of showing the NB voltage

Patience man.

First, I suggest you always read your motherboard's manual.

MCH should be your NB
VTT FSB voltage give voltage to the CPU FSB. Which you seem to need with this chip, any thing above 300FSB for me.
ICH, I'm guessing is your SB.

read manual.

As for temps and voltages in BIOS look for "H/W Montor". It will tell you everythings currant value. Note: you most restart before your changes will be seen.


----------



## skill

I use LinX also. Its a GUI for linpack, including 32,64 and AMD support.

@minu94:
Yeah, MCH is the NB and ICH is the SB.

And btw I also suspect temps lead to unstability if getting above some value. So with a bad fan temps can have such a big effect, so raising the voltage will not give any stability, but otherwise. Its as well actual for NB and SB which usually are out of consideration.

I have no sensors at SB and NB but temps there are really high, i cant touch HS.


----------



## minu94

Anyway,the mobo temp is 31 degrees celsius...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Anyway,the mobo temp is 31 degrees celsius...


That's fine


----------



## mason

I am getting a E5200 and Gigabyte EP43-DS3L.







It's replacing my old Pentium 4. Should it OC well on that motherboard? I don't want 4ghz or anything extreme.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mason* 
I am getting a E5200 and Gigabyte EP43-DS3L.







It's replacing my old Pentium 4. Should it OC well on that motherboard? I don't want 4ghz or anything extreme.

Shouldn't have any problems OC'ing it









It all depends on a combination of things (RAM, CPU, MOBO). That's why it's different for everyone


----------



## minu94

So if i change my cooler, the cpu might be stable?


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


So if i change my cooler, the cpu might be stable?


It might be. It'll surely make for a temperature drop compared to your stock cooler, which in turn can increase your stability.
But even if your CPU was stable, its still wise replace Intel's heatsink when you're gonna overclock, especially when your running into high temperatures.


----------



## Hardwire18

I just built a new pc, Everything works fine. But I want to know why my memory is not operating at 2.0V - 2.1V or the 1066 (PC2 8500) speed the RAM is

rated for. I ran CPUz and it says its running at (see pictures) and only 1.8XX volts.









and









This is my RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

Also..
I want to make sure these are the correct specs for the CPU. In CPUz it auto switches between these two screens under CPU tab... (see pictures) Is that

the correct speed/bus speed for my processor?










and










This is my CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116072
My Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813138122

Thank You very much for your help!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hardwire18* 
I just built a new pc, Everything works fine. But I want to know why my memory is not operating at 2.0V - 2.1V or the 1066 (PC2 8500) speed the RAM is

rated for. I ran CPUz and it says its running at (see pictures) and only 1.8XX volts.









and









This is my RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231166

Also..
I want to make sure these are the correct specs for the CPU. In CPUz it auto switches between these two screens under CPU tab... (see pictures) Is that

the correct speed/bus speed for my processor?










and










This is my CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116072
My Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813138122

Thank You very much for your help!

The change in multi is due to "speed step" being enabled. It may be called EIST in your BIOS.

Your ram will load at non-EPP setting by default. You will need to manually set to it's higher Mhz and higher volt in your BIOS.


----------



## mega_option101

Got my E5200 today


----------



## minu94

Guys what cooler is the best between Zerotherm Nirvana and Zerotherm FZ120??


----------



## mega_option101

Add me to the list: 4.05GHz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=452332


----------



## minu94

As always...i won't get any response to my question...


----------



## tonyhague

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Add me to the list: 4.05GHz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=452332











on water?
just checked your profile (looking for system with the e5200) crikey, you like your tattoos


----------



## tonyhague

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


As always...i won't get any response to my question...


google's 1st hit


----------



## Brythe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Add me to the list: 4.05GHz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=452332











Nice.









What vcore?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


on water?
just checked your profile (looking for system with the e5200) crikey, you like your tattoos










On air









Can't wait to put it under DICE


----------



## minu94

OMG i asked what's better between FZ120 and NV120 not for a review about FZ120...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brythe*


Nice.









What vcore?


1.472v


----------



## minu94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


OMG i asked what's better between FZ120 and NV120 not for a review about FZ120...


...


----------



## Brythe

The NV120 is better. No need to get all pissy and moany about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


1.472v










That's pretty high...


----------



## minu94

And why is the NV120 better??After all i've heard the FZ120 is better but i need your opinion though...


----------



## Brythe

The NV120 is better because it used to be the supercooler of the past, like the current day TRUE. I've never heard anything special about the FZ120.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
The NV120 is better. No need to get all pissy and moany about it.

That's pretty high...









Yeah, suicide run









32nd best OC with this CPU on hwbot









Looking for +5GHz with DICE and another set of RAM


----------



## minu94

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
The NV120 is better because it used to be the supercooler of the past, like the current day TRUE. I've never heard anything special about the FZ120.

Most say that the FZ120 is based on the NV120...


----------



## Brythe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Yeah, suicide run









32nd best OC with this CPU on hwbot










Looking for +5GHz with DICE and another set of RAM









Wow, best of luck with that.









You friggin rock !


----------



## tonyhague

Minu94.
the site I linked to put the fz @93%, and the nirvana @ 82%.
I apologise for not posting both links, very lazy of me








I've used neither cooler, so couldn't comment personally, but as nobody had answered you in the 18 minutes between your question and "As always...i won't get any response to my question..." post I spent 10 seconds with google. Again, I apologise if it wasn't enough for you, perhaps I should have included both links and a brief synopsis?


----------



## Hardwire18

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
The change in multi is due to "speed step" being enabled. It may be called EIST in your BIOS.

Your ram will load at non-EPP setting by default. You will need to manually set to it's higher Mhz and higher volt in your BIOS.

I found speed step and disabled it, I could only pick 500 or 600 ect.. for DDR2 so i set it to 500 and changed my volts to 2.0 and.. no go. had to reset my bios via jumper to get it to post.


----------



## brain_stew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


1.472v










Ouch, still impressive nonetheless. What's the highest you can manage under "sensible" volts? These chips seem to max out around 3.5/6ghz before they start demanding some serious volts.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brain_stew*


Ouch, still impressive nonetheless. What's the highest you can manage under "sensible" volts? These chips seem to max out around 3.5/6ghz before they start demanding some serious volts.


Actually, I used 1.5v in the BIOS just as a reference for the vdroop. I knew that this CPU wouldn't actually need that many volts but it was just for the sake of not blaming it on the vcore. It was actually my RAM that was giving me the most trouble... In windows my vcore with vdroop was 1.472v which isn't as bad as I thought it would be.

I think that I could pull 4.1GHz with the same settings.


----------



## minu94

When i get my new cpu cooler i'll try a 4.2Ghz...but still worrying that i'll ned alot of voltage...i've seen that guy @ 4.3Ghz with 1.79V...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


When i get my new cpu cooler i'll try a 4.2Ghz...but still worrying that i'll ned alot of voltage...i've seen that guy @ 4.3Ghz with 1.79V...


Yeah, you'll most likely need a lot of volts to get it to that. I still think 1.79v is a little high for only 4.3GHz though









I was doing 4.1GHz at 1.472v, only my RAM couldn't take it long enough to get a validation.


----------



## brain_stew

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Actually, I used 1.5v in the BIOS just as a reference for the vdroop. I knew that this CPU wouldn't actually need that many volts but it was just for the sake of not blaming it on the vcore. It was actually my RAM that was giving me the most trouble... In windows my vcore with vdroop was 1.472v which isn't as bad as I thought it would be.

I think that I could pull 4.1GHz with the same settings.


Ah cool, looks like a good chip then.


----------



## minu94

Do you think that with my ram i'll get a validation??I really don't think so.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Do you think that with my ram i'll get a validation??I really don't think so.


Perhaps, but maybe not at 4.3GHz.

I used 2GB of Crucial Ballistix Tracers DDR2-800 and ran them at 1036mhz I believe


----------



## minu94

What's your VID at your E5200?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


What's your VID at your E5200?


1.225v I think


----------



## minu94

Mine is 1.200v so i should get better results than you in OC'ing


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Mine is 1.200v so i should get better results than you in OC'ing


Theoretically speaking yes









But there are a lot of other factors that come into play as well


----------



## minu94

Jut found out that the FZ120 doesn't fit in my case...so i'm going to a Nirvana


----------



## balake777

What do you guys get at stock Volt? So far, I've only been able to get 3.2GHz @1.15v stable. Going to wait a couple weeks before turning up the volts.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *balake777*


What do you guys get at stock Volt? So far, I've only been able to get 3.2GHz @1.15v stable. Going to wait a couple weeks before turning up the volts.


nice VID you got there !

it should clock to the moon @ 1.36v


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Perhaps, but maybe not at 4.3GHz.

I used 2GB of Crucial Ballistix Tracers DDR2-800 and ran them at 1036mhz I believe


Which version of tracers do you have?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Theoretically speaking yes









But there are a lot of other factors that come into play as well










Nice chioce of words.









Can't wait to see your DICE or LN2 results.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


nice VID you got there !

it should clock to the moon @ 1.36v










That's what I'm playing with. So far, 3.7Ghz at x12.5 is the highest stable with 1.36v. Moving it from a 750i board to a 780i board and installing in my 900 case sometime next week. At which I'm going to push it a little further.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Add me to the list: 4.05GHz

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=452332











That's m' boy!
















1.472v is a tiny bit crazy









Great little chips.

Â±BÂ±


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Which version of tracers do you have?

Nice chioce of words.









Can't wait to see your DICE or LN2 results.

Not quite sure which ones but they are double sided. I can't wait to put this under DICE either









Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
That's m' boy!
















1.472v is a tiny bit crazy









Great little chips.

Â±BÂ±

Made top on this list









Look forward to pushing it more


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Not quite sure which ones but they are double sided. I can't wait to put this under DICE either









Made top on this list









Look forward to pushing it more









Remember man these 45nm are picky...







I really want to see it on DICE.

Â±BÂ±


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Not quite sure which ones but they are double sided. I can't wait to put this under DICE either









Nice. I'm able to push mine to 1200 at 6-6-6-20 with 2.325v.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Remember man these 45nm are picky...







I really want to see it on DICE.

Â±BÂ±


Realized that last night or should I say this morning around 2:00AM









Decided to get some rest and give it another go in the afternoon









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Nice. I'm able to push mine to 1200 at 6-6-6-20 with 2.325v.


Never tried those timings...









Might just have to give it a go


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
That's what I'm playing with. So far, 3.7Ghz at x12.5 is the highest stable with 1.36v. Moving it from a 750i board to a 780i board and installing in my 900 case sometime next week. At which I'm going to push it a little further.

i've got mine in my bro's system now, it doesn't have voltage control so i can only get to 2.75 on stock voltage









lapped it yet ?


----------



## PizzaMan

No, I've not gotten around to lapping it yet.


----------



## minu94

PizzaMan why at your system says u have got an E2180??


----------



## PizzaMan

Because my primary system is the one you see in my sig. It's going to be changing a bit next week. As this e2180 and 680i board are going to make a nice HTPC. I'm waiting on the media center case and my 780i to return from RMA. Both should be in Monday. I've been using a 750i board in another rig to play will it a bit. I have a few boards, HDDs, GPUs and RAM laying around that I like to play with on the side. Benching different configurations is a hobby of mine.









Here's a pic of my toy rig with the 750i:http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u...l/100_0841.jpg
It only gets turned on to OC.


----------



## minu94

Guys at what voltage should i raise my NB for kaing it stable at 4Ghz?Please consider that i only have 1 80mm fan at the exhaust...


----------



## minu94

Forgot to say where should i look for my NB voltage??


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Guys at what voltage should i raise my NB for kaing it stable at 4Ghz?Please consider that i only have 1 80mm fan at the exhaust...

Stock heatsink, minimal case cooling. Dude, 4.0Ghz is an unrealistic goal.


----------



## minu94

Afterall i'm going to change my case to an Antec 300 and a Zerotherm Nirvana.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Afterall i'm going to change my case to an Antec 300 and a Zerotherm Nirvana.

It's worth a shot









Let us know if you need any help getting you there


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *balake777*


What do you guys get at stock Volt? So far, I've only been able to get 3.2GHz @1.15v stable. Going to wait a couple weeks before turning up the volts.


On stock volts i have had 3.33Ghz stable. My VID is 1.18V. I updated the list on the first page with mega_option101's overclock. Just tell me if i missed someone, because im quite sure i did.


----------



## minu94

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
It's worth a shot









Let us know if you need any help getting you there









Congrats mega!I see that you now have the LN2 and DICE funds.


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
On stock volts i have had 3.33Ghz stable. My VID is 1.18V. I updated the list on the first page with mega_option101's overclock. Just tell me if i missed someone, because im quite sure i did.

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=441617 missed me


----------



## minu94

So mega, what MB do u have for the E5200?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Congrats mega!I see that you now have the LN2 and DICE funds.

Yes bought my pot









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=441617 missed me









Competition... I like









What kind of voltages are you putting through it?

Wait until I get my new "secret weapon"









Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
So mega, what MB do u have for the E5200?

Using the Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L


----------



## minu94

And why can't i achieve lower Vcore at 3.5Ghz..u have lower Vcore than me...i hate that...and i have P43 that is based on p45


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
And why can't i achieve lower Vcore at 3.5Ghz..u have lower Vcore than me...i hate that...and i have P43 that is based on p45









That's why I said "in theory" you should be getting higher clocks than me but it depends on a lot more than just the E5200's VID.

RAM, MOBO also play a major roll in your OC'ing potential.


----------



## minu94

But the mobo...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
But the mobo...

Did you try loosening your RAM timings?

Are you giving them the proper voltages?

Are you running them 1:1 with your FSB?

These all play an inportant factor as well as your vcore.

I can do 3.75GHz at max voltages for this chip (1.36v)


----------



## minu94

At what timings to loose my ram?6-6-6-18?


----------



## PizzaMan

Mega, I can't wait to see if you are able to push this thing past 350FSB.

I was able to hit 3.7Ghz at 1.36V

I got to 3.9Ghz with 1.42V. Couldn't get 3.95Ghz stable and having issues posting above 314FSB.

I'll post some CPUz links for overclockerfx once I get this thing in my 780i.


----------



## overclockerfx

@Zamoldac: I fixed that now.

Well heres a little update on my overclocking ventures:
A lot of people have been unable to boot past *350Mhz FSB*; i was just testing out some frequencies and some multipliers to run my 24/7 OC of 3.66Ghz so I thought what the hell why not try 10x366Mhz. It did require slightly more voltage than 10.5x348Mhz as i had to use 1.375V BIOS and 1.360V CPU-Z idle 1.352V load instead of the steady CPU-Z 1.344 i have for 10.5x348Mhz. NB Volts at 1.4V; the same as i had it earlier. I'm stability checking right now (10 minutes into blend, actually 16min's now that i'm writing this). Here's a little screenie:

[img=http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/7830/366mhzfsbx10multimp2.th.png]

And CPU-Z Validation:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=453368

Computers running nice and cool as it's -1C - 0C outside and i have the balcony door open









Edit: I'm probably not going to keep this 24/7 since i'm actually getting less performance. Complicated stuff; probably if i played around with the NB straps and timings i might get it to work but i'm going back to 10.5x348Mhz after i'm finished stress testing.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Mega, I can't wait to see if you are able to push this thing past 350FSB.

I was able to hit 3.7Ghz at 1.36V

I got to 3.9Ghz with 1.42V. Couldn't get 3.95Ghz stable and having issues posting above 314FSB.

I'll post some CPUz links for overclockerfx once I get this thing in my 780i.

The 780i should be a nicer OC'er for that chip as I know some people have been able to get 600 FSB on those boards









I don't know if that chip will be able to take it though









Looking forward to your CPU-z links


----------



## minu94

When r u going to put the chip under LN2?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
When r u going to put the chip under LN2?

It'll be Dry-Ice, and I will once I receive it


----------



## minu94

Schweeet.I saw a record og 6ghz on E5200 http://www.ripping.org/database.php?...=Wolfdale%202M


----------



## overclockerfx

Well ORTHOS crashed last night like 1Â½ hours into Blend... Probably due to too low memory voltage since i was running 879Mhz DDR with only 2.1V I turned it up to 2.2V and i score better in XS Bench and Super Pi. I'll post screenies if i do end up stressing this... Well anyways i was surprised i could post past *350Mhz*.

Has anyone here got a better super pi 1M time than me? 13.907s Ranks 35th on E5200 list hwbot







Im gonna look into trying to see what i can get for 1.5V and see if i can beat Zamoldac







Probably not.


----------



## PizzaMan

What are your temps like at 4.0Ghz?


----------



## brain_stew

Well here's my latest attempt:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=453633

Its running OCCT just fine right now and not going above 55C and with a nice low voltage of 1.30v under load. These really are great chips.

Oh, and could you please add this and my 24/7 OC of 3.622ghz (which has passsed countless hours of OCCT at 1.28v under load, think I posted a screenshot further back even) to the op, thanks.

So damn close to 4ghz, I think I'm going to try and keep pushing, though I doubt I can get a much higher FSB as 360mhz is pushing it as it is.

Edit: Well I tried upping the multi and I can get this to validate:

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=453640

No luck with 4ghz though, this is with the voltage set to 1.4 in the BIOS which gives me 1.36v after vdroop so still within Intel specs so no worries there. Not sure whether its stable yet, going to check that now, but a decent start.

Edit 2: Well that sure wasn't stable, lasted all of 30 seconds in OCCT. I think I'm just going to see what's the best speed I can manage whilst keeping my Vcore at the nice 1.28v that I've previously been using to get 3.62ghz. Testing 3.7 right now.


----------



## brain_stew

New stable OC:


----------



## John.N.

Hi guys, im new to overclocking and new to these forums.
Ive read quite a bit about overclocking and my computer experience is pretty good.
I just tried to do a modest overclock on my system and failed.
My first attempt was 2800mhz at 1.2v linked to ram. Im not sure if im doing the right thing my qdr starts at 800 and i crank it up to 860 or 900/ I think i need a step by step.
i tried 2600mhz and that failed too. im wondering if my bios wont alow it or what. please help a noob overclocker. thanks in advance

AWC System Information Report

Operating System
OS Name MicrosoftÂ® Windows Vista™ Home Basic
OS Version 6.0.6001
ServicePack 1.0
Internet Explorer Version 7.0.6001.18000
Microsoft DirectX Version 10.0
OpenGL Version 6.0.6000.16386 (vista_rtm.061101-2205)
Free Physical Memory 2815 MB
Free Page File 4393 MB
Free Virtual Memory 6972 MB

Center Processor
CPU Name Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz
Code Name Model 7, Stepping 6
Current Clock Speed 2499Mhz
Max Clock Speed 2499Mhz
Voltage 1.1V
External Clock 200Mhz
Serial Number BFEBFBFF00010676
CPU ID Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Socket Designation Socket 775
Internal Cache 32KB
External Cache 1024KB

Motherboard
Model GF7100P-M7S
Manufacturer BIOSTAR Group
BIOS Name Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
BIOS Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
SMBIOS Version 6.00 PG
BIOS Date 8/28/2008

Memory Resource
Total Memory 4093 MB
Used Memory 1279 MB
Free Memory 2813 MB
Memory Usage 31%

Physical Memory
Ballistix crucial ddr2 4g 2x2gb, 800mhz, 2v pc6400

Memory Bank Bank0/1
Description Physical Memory 0
Device Location A0
Capacity NULL
Speed 800Mhz
Manufacturer None
Data Width 3584bit
Memory Type DRAM
Form Factor DIMM
Physical Memory
Memory Bank Bank4/5
Description Physical Memory 2
Device Location A2
Capacity NULL
Speed 800Mhz
Manufacturer None
Data Width 3bit
Memory Type DRAM
Form Factor DIMM

Disk drive
Name Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 ATA Devic
Capacity 160GB

CD-ROM Drive
Name Optiarc DVD RW AD-7200A ATA Device

Video Adapter
Name NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Video Processor GeForce 9600 GT
Manufacturer NVIDIA
Video Architecture VGA
DAC Type Integrated RAMDAC
Memory Size 512MB
Memory Type Unknown
Video Mode 1280 x 1024 x 4294967296 colors
Current Refresh Rate 60Hz
Driver Version 7.15.11.7516
Driver Date 5/3/2008 6:46:00 AM


----------



## John.N.

just to add, i forgot ill be using the stock cooler, and ill be using a hydra hps-480atx (480w) psu


----------



## balake777

You need to edit your system information, when you get the chance. It's under User CP.

My advise is just to play with ram timing. So far I've gotten to 3.2 w/o touching the volts and at least 3.33 is possible. I personally don't link the ram.

When overclocking, I first like to find the max overclock for the CPU. I do that by keeping the ram timings loose (slower) then later on upping the ram speed once I've found the highest CPU overclock.

Also, I don't like to overvolt for at least a couple weeks, in order to get the cpu broken in and the thermal paste to set.

If you don't already have them, you need to get some software to check temps, stability, and settings.

This is what I use:

CPUz - check settings
HWMonitor - Temps/volts (think you need to keep your cpu temp under 65c, I have watercooling so never got close to it.)
Stability software includes prime95, orthos, occt


----------



## John.N.

ok an update, ty balake777

ok i disabled the cpu spread spectrum control. i think that helped

2nd i unlinked the memory, and now im at 2700mz atm. im going to go get those utilities now. ill be back with another update soon

S NameMicrosoftÂ® Windows Vista™ Home Basic
Version6.0.6001 Service Pack 1 Build 6001
Other OS Description Not Available
OS ManufacturerMicrosoft Corporation
System NameJOHN-PC
System ManufacturerBIOSTAR Group
System ModelGF7100P-M7S
System Typex64-based PC
ProcessorPentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz, 2708 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/DatePhoenix Technologies, LTD 6.00 PG, 8/28/2008
SMBIOS Version2.5
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)4.00 GB
Total Physical Memory4.00 GB
Available Physical Memory2.87 GB
Total Virtual Memory8.17 GB
Available Virtual Memory6.89 GB
Page File Space4.29 GB
Page FileC:\\pagefile.sys


----------



## PizzaMan

Add you rig to your sig by clicking here


----------



## MarCustomized

260FSB | 1.3V
I have a feeling my temps are a bit high for this mild OC. They can get up to 58C. Should I try lowering the voltage or reseating the heatsink? I can probably increase the FSB a bit to make the temps worth it. Thoughts?


----------



## brain_stew

They do seem a little high, I'm getting better thermals with more voltage and a much higher clockspeed. The AC7 isn't quite as good as the Akasa 965 but the difference shouldn't be too big, what's your ambient temperature like, as I'm in Blighty and its bloody freezing here, which obviously helps my OC!

What's the airflow in your case like? It might be worth reseating the heatsink, but it's hard to say.


----------



## MarCustomized

I removed the heatsink, spent an hour applying an even coat of thermal paste, reseated, and now my load temps are down 2C.


----------



## PizzaMan

What are you using to monitor temps? Have you cross checked ideal temps from BIOS with your software monitoring?

When I got my e5200 I opened SpeedFan, CoreTemp, and RealTemp. I got three different readings. CoreTemp ended up being the right one for me, but you might get different results on different boards. Check your ideal temps in BIOS then in Windows.


----------



## mason

Newegg hasn't even shipped my E5200 yet because I ordered it the day before Thanksgiving, and it was probably past the time they ship when I ordered it.


----------



## MarCustomized

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
What are you using to monitor temps? Have you cross checked ideal temps from BIOS with your software monitoring?

When I got my e5200 I opened SpeedFan, CoreTemp, and RealTemp. I got three different readings. CoreTemp ended up being the right one for me, but you might get different results on different boards. Check your ideal temps in BIOS then in Windows.

I'm getting 30C sitting in BIOS for 10 minutes. Thoughts?


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks like RealTemp is closer to 30c at ideal then CoreTemp.


----------



## MarCustomized

CPU-Z Validation
3325Mhz | 266FSB x 12.5 | 2 Hours OCCT Stable | 1.3000V set in BIOS | 32C idle, 56C load.

CPU-Z shows me 1.280V. I'm going to see how far I can push it at this voltage.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarCustomized*


CPU-Z Validation
1.3000V set in BIOS. 32C idle, 56C load.


You need to disable C1E/speedstep/EIST if you haven't (your validation is showing your cpu speed at 1.5ghz lol).


----------



## minu94

Am i the only one that see's 1.5Ghz??


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Am i the only one that see's 1.5Ghz??


No...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


You need to disable C1E/speedstep/EIST if you haven't (your validation is showing your cpu speed at 1.5ghz lol).


My thermal paste has finally set, was around 49/50C degrees, its now around 46C, so when I get home I can finally OC this thing properly. 
I probably need to change the CPU volts, but the AI Tweaker in my BIOS doesnt show the volts it's currently running on. Where do I find that?


----------



## MarCustomized

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


You need to disable C1E/speedstep/EIST if you haven't (your validation is showing your cpu speed at 1.5ghz lol).










Fixed.
Should I disable Speedstep/C1E etc 24/7? I thought people only did that for benchmarking. Also, should I disable smart CPU fan?


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarCustomized*









Fixed.
Should I disable Speedstep/C1E etc 24/7? I thought people only did that for benchmarking. Also, should I disable smart CPU fan?


Yes and no, you should disable speedstep and no, people not only use it for benchmarks, Speedstep automaticly changes your clockspeed to "meet the instantaneous performance needs of the operation being performed, while minimizing power draw and heat dissipation." Wiki
Doesnt matter much if you disable smartfan btw, usually people do when overclocking. If you do, your fan spins at 100% instead of 70/80/90% etc. I think its better to turn off when OC'ing.


----------



## overclockerfx

Well i didn't get very far with my attempts to beat Zamoldac and Mega_option101 in the top overclock here. I did to score a better super pi time of 13.781s ranks 32nd on the hwbot E5200 super pi 1m list http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=796597. I intend to get some corsair dominator DDR2-1066 modules or g.skill 1066 modules to better that super pi time. I'll probably buy into a TRUE also if manage to gather up 100€ or so = memory+true.

While i wasn't able to get a full run on super pi at 4.071Ghz i did manage to validate cpu-z there http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=453725. Done on 1.484V CPU-Z. I booted at 349x11.5 and worked my way up from there with AI Suite. I could maybe get to the 4.1 or 4.15Ghz mark on this chip with 1.5V Windows. Who knows what with 1.6V or so, but i do not intend on killing this chip quite YET so i'm not going to even run a 1.5V+ suicide.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


No...

My thermal paste has finally set, was around 49/50C degrees, its now around 46C, so when I get home I can finally OC this thing properly. 
I probably need to change the CPU volts, but the AI Tweaker in my BIOS doesnt show the volts it's currently running on. Where do I find that?


Sorry bud haven't used ASUS in a LONG time but I'm sure there are some asus ocner's in here that know that bios well.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spar* 
My thermal paste has finally set, was around 49/50C degrees, its now around 46C, so when I get home I can finally OC this thing properly.
I probably need to change the CPU volts, but the AI Tweaker in my BIOS doesnt show the volts it's currently running on. Where do I find that?

Use CPUz to find your currant volts.


----------



## Hardwire18

My CPU (E5200) has 800FSB. But my RAM is 1066, what would i have to set my fsb in my bios to to get the 1066 RAM? Im worried its going to be too much for my CPU. Anyone know what the proper clock would be? Or seen someone with the same overclock setup needed like mine?


----------



## Hardwire18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


You need to disable C1E/speedstep/EIST if you haven't (your validation is showing your cpu speed at 1.5ghz lol).


If i disable SpeedStep it stays at 6x multi, i think i would have to change it to 12.5x muli in my bios for it to be 2.5ghz?


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hardwire18* 
My CPU (E5200) has 800FSB. But my RAM is 1066, what would i have to set my fsb in my bios to to get the 1066 RAM? Im worried its going to be too much for my CPU. Anyone know what the proper clock would be? Or seen someone with the same overclock setup needed like mine?

You'll have to set that through RAM:FSB dividers to get your chip to work at 800 and ram at 1066. I don't know about your board so you may not have such an option. No i don't think the RAM will be much of a bottleneck, but this can be fixed through overclocking.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


You'll have to set that through RAM:FSB dividers to get your chip to work at 800 and ram at 1066. I don't know about your board so you may not have such an option. No i don't think the RAM will be much of a bottleneck, but this can be fixed through overclocking.


having said that, the e5200 takes 12.5x266 no problems


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
having said that, the e5200 takes 12.5x266 no problems









Even with a stock cooler I think he can hit it. You can try running them linked and taking your CPU FSB as close to 1066 as you can. You should be able to hit at least 1000 or 1024 with stock.

On a side note: I've gotten my 780i and I'm starting over my clock on my e5200. So far, I seem to be have issues with 1250+ FSB. Haven't had a lot of time to play with it lately, but I'll keep you informed. I think I'm just gonna take baby steps above 1200.


----------



## djinks

Here is my OC: 3.5Ghz (280x12.5).

If I turn on EIST and C1E, should I have any trouble at load? I tried one test with them on and Prime95 failed, but I have loosened the timings since then. Guess I need to repeat the test tonight with C1E/EIST on and the looser timings.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Even with a stock cooler I think he can hit it. You can try running them linked and taking your CPU FSB as close to 1066 as you can. You should be able to hit at least 1000 or 1024 with stock.

On a side note: I've gotten my 780i and I'm starting over my clock on my e5200. So far, I seem to be have issues with 1250+ FSB. Haven't had a lot of time to play with it lately, but I'll keep you informed. I think I'm just gonna take baby steps above 1200.


Hmmm... Your in a FSB hole at 1250+: exactly the same thing with the 650i thats why i got rid of my P5N-E SLI. Well hopefully you can use lower multipliers on your board... I had little luck







Since after a shutdown the multi would automatically reset itself to 12.5x

EDIT: I suggest you try jumping it to 1333Mhz or even 1400Mhz with a lower multiplier, obviously it will require more NB Volts and some VCore depending on the multiplier.


----------



## skill

*djinks*
We have almost same mobos!

I'll try your setting tonight, can you tell me whats your voltages, bios i mean.
Posted bios settings are stable in prime95?

Also want to ask you about A/B/C/D RAM multipliers, did you change it, did it change much?

Now i cannot find 3.45GHz stable... after my shoots to 3.6 I cant find proper setting((
Use 300x11 now with 2.4B, but got to increase voltages.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Hmmm... Your in a FSB hole at 1250+: exactly the same thing with the 650i thats why i got rid of my P5N-E SLI. Well hopefully you can use lower multipliers on your board... I had little luck







Since after a shutdown the multi would automatically reset itself to 12.5x

EDIT: I suggest you try jumping it to 1333Mhz or even 1400Mhz with a lower multiplier, obviously it will require more NB Volts and some VCore depending on the multiplier.


I've tried that. I've got a good bit of XP with nforce boards. There not really fsb holes, but just the tops to straps. I was able to get my 680i board to post all the way up through the top of it's straps. Just means lots of volts to NB and SB to get stable. Since that is where the juicey spot of this chip is seems to be making it a little harder.

Here are tonight's results.

3.8Ghz 12.5x 1.408v 1217 linked FSB
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=455406


----------



## djinks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skill* 
*djinks*
We have almost same mobos!

I'll try your setting tonight, can you tell me whats your voltages, bios i mean.
Posted bios settings are stable in prime95?

Also want to ask you about A/B/C/D RAM multipliers, did you change it, did it change much?

Now i cannot find 3.45GHz stable... after my shoots to 3.6 I cant find proper setting((
Use 300x11 now with 2.4B, but got to increase voltages.

*VCore -* I have only modified vcore - 1.34375. I have used 1.35 but preferred to keep the CPU vcore moderate. Both are stable for me with Prime95 at 280FSB x 12.5. Yes, the BIOS and Windows screenshots are from stable settings runs.

*RAM Divider* is 2.50A or 2.40D - Both work ok, but both are underclocked for 280FSB. I think the suffix letters are correct.

*RAM Timings* are 5-5-5-15. I have had stable tests (minimum 6 hours) at 4-4-4-15, but I have also had some failures after a few hours with same settings, so switched back to looser timings. 2.66C will not work for me. The RAM is still underclocked (700 vs 800mhz standard), so I'm still missing something, or need to boost some voltage. Don't know what to change to speed up my RAM.

*RAM voltage* is 2.0. They are rated at 1.9v to 2.1v, but will boot at 1.8v, on a slow FSB x multiplier setting.

*CPU-Z* - on the Memory Tab, I'm not getting any readings other than RAM size. No type, no timings. What could be hindering it reporting these? EasyTune 6 does report them correctly.


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hardwire18* 
If i disable SpeedStep it stays at 6x multi, i think i would have to change it to 12.5x muli in my bios for it to be 2.5ghz?

Yup, manually change the multiplier.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djinks* 
Here is my OC: 3.5Ghz (280x12.5).

If I turn on EIST and C1E, should I have any trouble at load? I tried one test with them on and Prime95 failed, but I have loosened the timings since then. Guess I need to repeat the test tonight with C1E/EIST on and the looser timings.

Why put it on? It throttle's your CPU speed when its getting hot and eating away watts. Thats why you use Realtemp/HW Monitor etc. C1E/EIST Doesnt know youre overclocking, so its gonna decrease your CPU speed when your running on your OC.


----------



## djinks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Why put it on? It throttle's your CPU speed when its getting hot and eating away watts. Thats why you use Realtemp/HW Monitor etc. C1E/EIST Doesnt know youre overclocking, so its gonna decrease your CPU speed when your running on your OC.


Thanks for your insight.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=441617 missed me










I still want to know what kind of vcore you had to push to get it up there?


----------



## PizzaMan

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=455666
3843Mhz 1230FSB 1.400v

Gave me this nice 3Dmark06 score in sig.


----------



## mason

I got my E5200 yesterday. I want to overclock it, but I have some questions.

I tried changing the FSB. My PC shuts down for a few seconds when I save the settings, and then turns back on with the new FSB and everything works fine. Is this normal?

I don't know what some of the settings do in my BIOS.
In the DRAM Performance Control category:
- Performance Enhance
- (G) MCH Frequency Latch
- System Memory Multiplier
- DRAM Timing Selectable (I know what this does but I don't know what to do with it)

What do these voltages do, and what is the highest I should set them?
- CPU Termination
- CPU PLL
- CPI Reference
- MCH Core
- ICH I/O


----------



## skill

*djinks*
I was unable to get stability with your settings.
So I was tired of stability and tryed to shoot the GHh.

Here is what I got.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=455903

319 FSB is the wall I cant go through.


----------



## mega_option101

DICE/LN2 pot is in the mail ladies and gentlemen


----------



## djinks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skill*


*djinks*
I was unable to get stability with your settings.
So I was tired of stability and tryed to shoot the GHh.

Here is what I got.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=455903

319 FSB is the wall I cant go through.


Whoa, good one. With what were you testing load and how long did the test run?


----------



## skill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djinks*
With what were you testing load and how long did the test run?

I didnt test that settings for stability, as I mentioned I had another goals









Currently my best stable is 3.45, and my last shoot to 3.5(310x11.5) was failed and I was unable to boot after that.
Still dont know whats the problem, but I cant even enter BIOS, and settings doesnt reset automatically, if not to try to enter BIOS an error occures, smth about windows\\system32\\config.sys cant be found or damaged.


----------



## PizzaMan

I'm having the same issues as skill. 310 was bootable but wasn't able to get stable. Have to clear CMOS on anything above 314. I'm curranly at 307.5 1230FSB and I'm making it interresting and doing it linked with DDR 800. I like a challenge.









Curranly at 1.40v in CPUz at 3.8Ghz. Don't think I'm going to push above 1.4v just yet. Temps are great though. 59C load.


----------



## djinks

I was finally able to get stable with tighter timings:
3.5Ghz 280x12.5 3.00A divider 4-4-4-15 timings 1.34375 vcore

Main change was moving to 3.0A divider. Before I was stuck at 2.50A, with 2.66D failing to POST. I took a chance and bumped it to 3.00A and finally I was overclocking the ram.

I should also mention I removed 2 sticks of ram. I had read that sometimes 4 sticks of ram can be less stable. I decided to run tests first with two and then recheck with 4 to see if the extra memory was impacting performance.


----------



## PizzaMan

I've found that you can OC 2 stick easier then 4. This seems to be due to motherboard limitations on clocking 4 sticks.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I've found that you can OC 2 stick easier then 4. This seems to be due to motherboard limitations on clocking 4 sticks.


Most likely its because 4 sticks of ram need more power than 2 sticks and thus your motherboard may not be able to cope with all that power going to the ram.


----------



## mason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djinks*


I was finally able to get stable with tighter timings:
3.5Ghz 280x12.5 3.00A divider 4-4-4-15 timings 1.34375 vcore

Main change was moving to 3.0A divider. Before I was stuck at 2.50A, with 2.66D failing to POST. I took a chance and bumped it to 3.00A and finally I was overclocking the ram.

I should also mention I removed 2 sticks of ram. I had read that sometimes 4 sticks of ram can be less stable. I decided to run tests first with two and then recheck with 4 to see if the extra memory was impacting performance.


You have the same motherboard as me. The MCH voltage is the northbridge, right? I don't want to OC my ram right now, so should I just slowly increase the Vcore and MCH voltage and leave everything else on auto like you did?

Also, I don't ahve very good RAM. I should change the ratio to keep in running at stock speeds for now, right? How do I do that?

I just noticed that CPU-Z says that I have a P45 Chipset when I have a EP43-DS3L. Why does it say this?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I've found that you can OC 2 stick easier then 4. This seems to be due to motherboard limitations on clocking 4 sticks.


You are correct


----------



## 0vercl0cked

Hello folks

I'm making a new build with a e5200. It's going to be housed in a Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L microatx board, cooled by a Zalman CNPS 8700 LED. Memory is the OCZ DDR2 1066 Reaper HPC 4GB @ 5-5-5-15 2T. I'm getting my components this week and plan to put it all together and get it overclocking soon. I have a fairly large case so airflow isn't a problem for now (I will be moving to a SFF case eventually). I'll be spending a lot of time fine tuning this but any recommendations on the cpu/GTLVref voltages and FSB/memory numbers to start me off with?


----------



## djinks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mason* 
You have the same motherboard as me. The MCH voltage is the northbridge, right? I don't want to OC my ram right now, so should I just slowly increase the Vcore and MCH voltage and leave everything else on auto like you did?

Also, I don't ahve very good RAM. I should change the ratio to keep in running at stock speeds for now, right? How do I do that?

I just noticed that CPU-Z says that I have a P45 Chipset when I have a EP43-DS3L. Why does it say this?

I believe MCH voltage is for the Northbridge. I have not changed that number, but I might later. Basically, I kept the ram divider at 2.00 until I found the CPUs max FSB and then started to move it up, making one change at a time. Timings were loosened once things started to fail. Mostly I just changed FSB (first), vcore (if increasing FSB failed , and ram divider (start at 2 and raise last).

I'm using 1.49 of CPU-Z, are you? My chipset reads E45/E43/G45/G43, so I guess CPU-z sees them all as the same.


----------



## djinks

Now I'm working on 3.56 Ghz (12.5 x 285FSB).
If I run Prime95 and it fails after 8 hours and 26 minutes, is that considered stable?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0vercl0cked* 
Hello folks

I'm making a new build with a e5200. It's going to be housed in a Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L microatx board, cooled by a Zalman CNPS 8700 LED. Memory is the OCZ DDR2 1066 Reaper HPC 4GB @ 5-5-5-15 2T. I'm getting my components this week and plan to put it all together and get it overclocking soon. I have a fairly large case so airflow isn't a problem for now (I will be moving to a SFF case eventually). I'll be spending a lot of time fine tuning this but any recommendations on the cpu/GTLVref voltages and FSB/memory numbers to start me off with?

I started at 3.5Ghz and working my way up from there. 3.5Ghz is easy to get stable with a decent cooler.


----------



## balake777

Started upping the volts a little. So far I've gotten to 3.5GHz @1.25v but only tested OCCT for an hour. Will test it more and raise the volts in a week or so. Seems like there's still a lot of head room.

Edit: 3dmark06 freezes, need to up the volts some more. Guess OCCT isnt' that great.


----------



## mason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djinks*


I believe MCH voltage is for the Northbridge. I have not changed that number, but I might later. Basically, I kept the ram divider at 2.00 until I found the CPUs max FSB and then started to move it up, making one change at a time. Timings were loosened once things started to fail. Mostly I just changed FSB (first), vcore (if increasing FSB failed , and ram divider (start at 2 and raise last).

I'm using 1.49 of CPU-Z, are you? My chipset reads E45/E43/G45/G43, so I guess CPU-z sees them all as the same.


I am mostly confused about what you do with the RAM when you overclock.

When you set the FSB too high and not give the vcore enough volts, does your PC not POST? Mine does that and I have to reset the CMOS by touching a screwdriver to the jumper pins. It's pretty annoying.


----------



## PizzaMan

Screw driver.....never thought of that.









Yea, that can happen. I had to take off my front bezel and fix my reset button the other day. Just a part of overclocking.


----------



## mason

I can't get my FSB above 240. Maybe I'm not giving it enough volts? How much does it need? What else might I be doing wrong?

Is it a good idea to set the vcore to 3.6 and then push the FSB as far as I can?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mason* 
I can't get my FSB above 240. Maybe I'm not giving it enough volts? How much does it need? What else might I be doing wrong?

Is it a good idea to set the vcore to 3.6 and then push the FSB as far as I can?

I hope that you mean 1.36v









What I usually do first is I set my OC to stock and then get a vdroop reference point (setting it lets say to 1.3v) then I boot into windows and use CPU-z to tell me what my vcore is at. Given that I subtract the 1.3 from the value that I found and go back in the BIOS to play some more. I then set the vcore in my BIOS to match 1.36v in windows by subtracting the vdroop reference point to the vcore set in the BIOS. Once you are done that it's just a matter of up'ing the FSB and seeing how far you can go with it at max voltages


----------



## Damen57

I've had mine running for almost a week (No major stress testing) at 3.5ghz.

CPU-Z Validator: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=458163

I'm thinking of lowering the FSB to around 270, just to play it safe.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damen57* 
I've had mine running for almost a week (No major stress testing) at 3.5ghz.

CPU-Z Validator: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=458163

I'm thinking of lowering the FSB to around 270, just to play it safe.

What is your vcore at?

btw: Welcome to OCN!!


----------



## Damen57

Still running at 1.296V according to CPU-Z.










Oh and thanks


----------



## mega_option101

Not bad at 3.5GHz









I wonder how much further you can push it


----------



## Damen57

My wallet tells me to keep it where it is









I've done up to 4MB's on Super PI, the highest temp it hit was 57, I think. Another program I use which is a compiler/editor for a scripting language, uses 100% of one core when compiling, I've seen it hit 60 tops when compiling, but the second its done, it drops back to 45.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damen57* 
My wallet tells me to keep it where it is









I've done up to 4MB's on Super PI, the highest temp it hit was 57, I think. Another program I use which is a compiler/editor for a scripting language, uses 100% of one core when compiling, I've seen it hit 60 tops when compiling, but the second its done, it drops back to 45.

For SuperPi, I would recommend that you only focus on the 1M/32M as they are the standard tests









You don't really need to worry about it as you have safe voltages. You could also go higher if you wanted too as the max voltage is 1.36v


----------



## Damen57

Took 15 minutes and 55 seconds total, for 32M.

Temperatures never went above 60.


----------



## mega_option101

Needs a bit of tweaking but E5200's are known for not doing so well in SuperPi runs


----------



## mason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
I hope that you mean 1.36v









What I usually do first is I set my OC to stock and then get a vdroop reference point (setting it lets say to 1.3v) then I boot into windows and use CPU-z to tell me what my vcore is at. Given that I subtract the 1.3 from the value that I found and go back in the BIOS to play some more. I then set the vcore in my BIOS to match 1.36v in windows by subtracting the vdroop reference point to the vcore set in the BIOS. Once you are done that it's just a matter of up'ing the FSB and seeing how far you can go with it at max voltages









Yes, I do. I made that post at 2:30AM. Maybe I shouldn't try overclocking my PC at that time anymore because I might make that mistake in the BIOS.









That sounds a lot easier than increasing the vcore and FSB slowly. I'll do that instead. What do all the other voltages do and what should I set them to? What should I do with the RAM settings?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damen57* 
Took 15 minutes and 55 seconds total, for 32M.

Temperatures never went above 60.

You should be using Super Pi mod because that version is single threaded so it will only run on one core.


----------



## mason

Double post sorry


----------



## PizzaMan

Damen, your vcore is in a safe range and you temps are in a safe range. I wouldn't worry to much. Here are Intel's specs. If you keep below 1.3625v and 74.1C you should be safe. Most are able to 3.6-3.7Ghz at 1.36v.


----------



## Damen57

I've bumped the FSB down to 271, (3394MHz Core Speed) and I put the vCore up in my BIOS but it appears to be running lower then before. I believe I chose 1.3v and it's now running at 1.26V










I'll leave it running for an hour or so, but it seems to be consistent at 65 degrees Celsius.


----------



## mega_option101

Why would you drop your FSB and increase your vcore?


----------



## Damen57

I'll switch the vcore back, but I've been running Orthos for the past 40 minutes and the temperature hasn't increased, so I believe I'll stick with this for now.


----------



## mason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damen57*


I've bumped the FSB down to 271, (3394MHz Core Speed) and I put the vCore up in my BIOS but it appears to be running lower then before. I believe I chose 1.3v and it's now running at 1.26V

I'll leave it running for an hour or so, but it seems to be consistent at 65 degrees Celsius.


How are you getting 65c? My CPU is almost clocked exactly the same as yours right now and I am getting 46c load on stock cooling. Use Real Temp instead of speed fan, that seems awfully high.

And just curious, what vcore were you running before you set it higher?


----------



## Damen57

Default vcore, which I'm back at right now.

I also just downloaded Real Temp, it's giving me 10c less then speedfan, so looks like I'll ditch speedfan. After reading around, seems to be the way to go.

I'm going to run this stress test for as long as possible and if it stays under 60 for a majority of the time, I'll be good to go.

I might look into buying some arctic silver and clearing off the Thermal Grease that's on the CPU right now, and re-applying it, as it's possible that I used too much. (First time installing a processor).


----------



## mason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Damen57* 
Default vcore, which I'm back at right now.

I also just downloaded Real Temp, it's giving me 10c less then speedfan, so looks like I'll ditch speedfan. After reading around, seems to be the way to go.

I'm going to run this stress test for as long as possible and if it stays under 60 for a majority of the time, I'll be good to go.

I might look into buying some arctic silver and clearing off the Thermal Grease that's on the CPU right now, and re-applying it, as it's possible that I used too much. (First time installing a processor).

You're running 3394Mhz at default vcore? What is the default on your motherboard? My BIOS says normal is 1.2000.









Can you add me to the list? Here is my CPU-Z verification. I am running at 1.3 vcore. I'm going to try to get it down because that's probably more than enough volts, and I'll stress test it later.


----------



## Damen57

Default is 1.296v

With this realtemp program it's idling at 32c

Heres my thing for this thread








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=458656


----------



## mason

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damen57*


Default is 1.296v

With this realtemp program it's idling at 32c

Heres my thing for this thread








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=458656


Ahh, that would explain it. I was wondering how you could run 3.3ghz at 1.2v.


----------



## dLiGHT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=458663

Vcore 1.28 in windows. In bios 1.325. 10 hour orthos stable!


----------



## Damen57

Plan on keeping it running all night.
+rep for recommending RealTemp, if it's reading the real temperature, it idles about 20-30c less then what speedfan was reading.


----------



## Damen57

I would call that a success.


----------



## PizzaMan

Well pushing past 310FSB is a no go for me. I tried going through GTLVRef voltages, maxing NB and SB, lowering multi and giving higher volts then normal for Ghz range I was in, and nothing but a broke Windows that ended up not being able to boot on default. So one Norton Ghost image later, here I am.

If I could only give it more FSB voltage then 1.4v. That's what this chip seems to really want, when I push above 290FSB. In nVidia proformance menu it says I can set it to 1.5v, but I don't want to relign on software to edit my BIOS. Plus even if it does work every time I enter and safe in the BIOS it will revert yo 1.4v so what's the use. :/

I think I'm just gonna settle down for a 1200FSB and run 3.6Ghz 24/7 maybe 3.75Ghz.


----------



## djinks

Yeah 290 FSB is about it for me also, although I have not tried vcore above 1.3625. Except for vcore and ram volts, I really don't know when to start raising the other volts,

I too started running RealTemp, and found its reported temps about 15C lower than Speedfan, at least at low to moderate loads.


----------



## skill

*PizzaMan*
Probably your mobo isnt the one to blame, this chip has FSB wall at 310-350 as far as I know.

Also I faced the problem of my NB terms. I found that out when was hitting 4GHz(btw add me plz







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=455903).
My cooling system isnt doing well, but Its winter outside







.

Additionally I put another cooler above my system, and what did I find was if put it above CPU - nothing changes, failed linpack, but if put it above NB I can successfully run 100 linpack tests without changing volts!

Now Im at 3.45 24/7, and as far as NB temp doesnt go high I can be sure thats stable. Probably I can make it 3.6 stable, but have to buy chipset cooler for it, and I don't really understand people buying 100$ cooling systems for 80$ chips + 80$ mobos, just to get another 100-200MHz


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damen57*











I would call that a success.


Dont know about that. If I were you, I'd try CoreTemp and/or HWMonitor. Your minimum temperature is 12C, my minimum temperature doesnt go below 24C/25C, thats a lot closer than the standard ambient temp of 21C in a room.

With the CPU cooler you have, I highly doubt thats the right temp.


----------



## PizzaMan

Always cross reference BIOS idel temps with your software temp monitoring. RealTemp wasn't right for me. I ended up just adjusting SpeedFan so it shows me the right temp. H/W monitor shows 10c below actual for me anyways. Some of these 45nm chips have issues with some motherboards and monitoring software.


----------



## Mariusmsj

my E5200 will come tomorrow so will try and OC it, i will show you my results as fast as i can.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


my E5200 will come tomorrow so will try and OC it, i will show you my results as fast as i can.


Looking forward to it


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Always cross reference BIOS idel temps with your software temp monitoring. RealTemp wasn't right for me. I ended up just adjusting SpeedFan so it shows me the right temp. H/W monitor shows 10c below actual for me anyways. Some of these 45nm chips have issues with some motherboards and monitoring software.


I thought the processor was under some load while in the bios so the temps you were seeing would actually be lower once loaded in the OS. Unless you are using the temp monitoring software made for the motherboard and seeing the temp from the bios in windows? Anyway just thought I'd throw that in there.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


I thought the processor was under some load while in the bios so the temps you were seeing would actually be lower once loaded in the OS. Unless you are using the temp monitoring software made for the motherboard and seeing the temp from the bios in windows? Anyway just thought I'd throw that in there.


Yeah the BIOS puts quite some load on the CPU, dunno if its more than the OS does though, I think so.

And even though it can be 5C degrees off when you've load your OS, its the first place to start when checking for the right temperatures.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


my E5200 will come tomorrow so will try and OC it, i will show you my results as fast as i can.


Welcome to OCN.

How do you guys figure the BIOS puts a consistent load on CPU? It may put a same load on it during post and starting CMOS, but after that there is really no load. If there is a CPU load in CMOS why do the LED activity lights on my ram not move while in CMOS?


----------



## mason

I am stable for 2hrs 55min. Not an impressive overclock, but I still wanted to post it. I am going to get a new PSU before I OC more.


----------



## Mariusmsj

guys i think i am having some problems.


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks normal to me.







SpeedFan, CoreTemp and RealTemp will all give different temps with this chip.

What are your temps in BIOS? Then boot and compare with your software. Personally, I adjusted speedfan to show correct temps.


----------



## overclockerfx

*@Mariusmsj*
Well you don't seem to be having too much problems, but if you mean that -55C temp reading its just normal for speedfan its reading something that actually isn't coming from a temperature sensor. This can be easily fixed by simply removing the certain "sensor" from what is being displayed through spedfan configuration. Oh, and your cpu clock is at 1200 Mhz thats because you have speedstep and C1E enabled from BIOS i.e. your cpu is throttled down at idle. Nice VID you got there 1.12V







Mine is 1.18 I think...

And Speedfan and Realtemp are showing different temps because realtemp uses a tjmax of 95C and speedfan 105C or is it 100C i'm not sure, but be sure to set realtemp's tj max to 100C and use that then. At least thats what i'm doing.


----------



## Mariusmsj

thanks guys. i will go and have a look at the BIOS temps and compare them.

also i will run PRIME95 to check, how well my fans coping and see how much can i overlcock this bad boy.

you are the best guys


----------



## somuchh8

Hey guys, I've been reading though this thread and having a bit of weirdness with my e5200 and gigabyte ep45-ud3r board. I've got my rig Prime95 stable ( It passed the default blended stress tests ) with these settings:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ...........................:12x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency .............................:3.50Ghz (280x12.5)
Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 280 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 Mhz
C.I.A.2 ...........................................:[Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
X.M.P&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto[
System Memory Multiplier ..............:[2.66B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............:800 787 ( or something like that )
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 4 [4]
tRCD ......................................... 4 [4]
tRP'........................................... 4 [4]
tRAS.......................................... 12 [12]
Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 3 [Auto]
tWTR.......................................... 3 [Auto]
tWR............................................ 6 [Auto]
tRFC........................................... 52 [Auto]
tRTP........................................... 3 [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0 [Auto]

Motherboard Voltage Control
Load Line Calibration........................[Enabled]
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... [Auto]
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.350v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... ......................:Auto
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....................:Auto
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;........................:Auto
MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.3v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;...... Auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....Auto
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.200V
DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....2.04v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;Auto
Channel A Reference Auto
Channel B Reference Auto

However, something weird is going on and I can't understand it. With my MB set at these BIOS settings, after I reboot and go into the bios config again and go to the "PC Health" screen it's showing me my CPUv is actually at 1.30, not 1.35 like I have set in the bios. Also the DRAMv was saying 1.980 even though I originally had the memory voltage set to 2.0v in the bios. After I up'd the memory in the bios to 2.04v it would show 2.018 in on PC Health. What's up with that? Is there something wrong with my board? I just got it last week so I still have time to RMA it if I need to but this just seems odd.

When was originally running 12 x 300 and 1.386 CPUv but then tried to play half-life 2 and at 1680 x 1050, all details on high, FSAA x 4 it crashed after just a few minutes. That's when I started running Prime95 and seeing that it would fail inside the first test. That's when I backed off my FSB to 280 setting, upped the multiplier to 12.5 ( adjusted the memory divider accordingly to keep it right below 800 Mhz ) and found the good voltate for the CPU to be 1.35 after rebooting and running Prime95 a few more times upping the voltage until it Prime95 would successfully finish.

This is my first time OC'ing an I thought I would be able to get this processor up to 4.0ghz easy based on this article: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ng,2082-6.html

Do you guys have any advice? Could my MB be faulty? Should I go by what the PC Health status is telling me and up my voltage until PC Health screen shows what I'm actually going for?

I don't want to fry my processor so I'm hesitant about going over 1.365 CPU volts in the bios. Also my setup is almost exactly like the Tomshard article that I linked except I have a ep45-ud3r MB, G.Skillz DDR2-800 (PC2 6400) 4-4-4-12, and 2x WD 640 HD's setup RAID 1 ( mirroring ).

Thanks, -Andy


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *somuchh8*


Hey guys, I've been reading though this thread and having a bit of weirdness with my e5200 and gigabyte ep45-ud3r board. I've got my rig Prime95 stable ( It passed the default blended stress tests ) with these settings:

MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio ...........................:12x
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................:+0.5
CPU Frequency .............................:3.50Ghz (280x12.5)
Clock Chip Control
Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [Enabled]
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 280 Mhz
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100 Mhz
C.I.A.2 ...........................................:[Disabled]

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [Standard]
X.M.P&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..: [Auto]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto[
System Memory Multiplier ..............:[2.66B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ...............:800 787 ( or something like that )
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]
Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................: 4 [4]
tRCD ......................................... 4 [4]
tRP'........................................... 4 [4]
tRAS.......................................... 12 [12]
Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... 3 [Auto]
tWTR.......................................... 3 [Auto]
tWR............................................ 6 [Auto]
tRFC........................................... 52 [Auto]
tRTP........................................... 3 [Auto]
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:0 [Auto]

Motherboard Voltage Control
Load Line Calibration........................[Enabled]
Voltage Type.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;... [Auto]
CPU
CPU Vcore&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.........................: 1.350v
CPU Termination&#8230;..... ......................:Auto
CPU PLL&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....................:Auto
CPU Reference.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;........................:Auto
MCH/ICH
MCH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;....1.3v
MCH Reference&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;.Auto
MCH/DRAM Ref.&#8230;...... Auto
ICH I/O&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.....Auto
ICH Core&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;&#8230;1.200V
DRAM
DRAM Voltage &#8230;&#8230;....2.04v
DRAM Termination .&#8230;Auto
Channel A Reference Auto
Channel B Reference Auto

However, something weird is going on and I can't understand it. With my MB set at these BIOS settings, after I reboot and go into the bios config again and go to the "PC Health" screen it's showing me my CPUv is actually at 1.30, not 1.35 like I have set in the bios. Also the DRAMv was saying 1.980 even though I originally had the memory voltage set to 2.0v in the bios. After I up'd the memory in the bios to 2.04v it would show 2.018 in on PC Health. What's up with that? Is there something wrong with my board? I just got it last week so I still have time to RMA it if I need to but this just seems odd.

When was originally running 12 x 300 and 1.386 CPUv but then tried to play half-life 2 and at 1680 x 1050, all details on high, FSAA x 4 it crashed after just a few minutes. That's when I started running Prime95 and seeing that it would fail inside the first test. That's when I backed off my FSB to 280 setting, upped the multiplier to 12.5 ( adjusted the memory divider accordingly to keep it right below 800 Mhz ) and found the good voltate for the CPU to be 1.35 after rebooting and running Prime95 a few more times upping the voltage until it Prime95 would successfully finish.

This is my first time OC'ing an I thought I would be able to get this processor up to 4.0ghz easy based on this article: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ng,2082-6.html

Do you guys have any advice? Could my MB be faulty? Should I go by what the PC Health status is telling me and up my voltage until PC Health screen shows what I'm actually going for?

I don't want to fry my processor so I'm hesitant about going over 1.365 CPU volts in the bios. Also my setup is almost exactly like the Tomshard article that I linked except I have a ep45-ud3r MB, G.Skillz DDR2-800 (PC2 6400) 4-4-4-12, and 2x WD 640 HD's setup RAID 1 ( mirroring ).

Thanks, -Andy


There is somewhat of a difference between what voltage is set in bios and what is actually the case this differs between boards i.e. some boards will give you exactly what you tell it to and some wont e.g. my board gives me 1.36V idle when i set it to 1.375V from bios. Same with all voltages such as RAM.

Don't expect 4Ghz from this chip some will do it with reasonable volts, but most won't. 3.6Ghz is a resonable goal for 24/7 overclock stable since this chip seems to have some fsb holes 310Mhz+ you might have had a problem with that in your 300x12 and that might have caused the instability.

EDIT: BTW where has all my REP+ gone :S i had 15 pieces and now i have only 3 lol....


----------



## djinks

Update: I added my extra ram sticks and found I had to change the ram divider from 3.00A to 2.50A to achieve stability. No other changes. I did not attempt to mess with ram or MCH volts. 3.5Ghz 280FSBx12.5 1.34375 vcore 2.0vram 4-4-4-15 timings. So some performance trade-off in using those four channels of memory on the Gigabyte EP43-DS3L.


----------



## somuchh8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


There is somewhat of a difference between what voltage is set in bios and what is actually the case this differs between boards i.e. some boards will give you exactly what you tell it to and some wont e.g. my board gives me 1.36V idle when i set it to 1.375V from bios. Same with all voltages such as RAM.

Don't expect 4Ghz from this chip some will do it with reasonable volts, but most won't. 3.6Ghz is a resonable goal for 24/7 overclock stable since this chip seems to have some fsb holes 310Mhz+ you might have had a problem with that in your 300x12 and that might have caused the instability.

EDIT: BTW where has all my REP+ gone :S i had 15 pieces and now i have only 3 lol....


Thanks for the reply. I up'd your rep









Sounds like I'm going to have to stick with what I'm current OC'ing at which is 3.5 Ghz. I could probably get a little higher but I'm not sure it's worth my time putting the CPU voltage at 1.36 and then upping my FSB until I get it to a place where Prime95 passes with the highest FSB.

Another thing, when I run CPU-z my CPU Mhz and voltage dont' stay a consistent number. Voltage usually says consistant with sometimes dropping by a tiny bit for a second or to and then going back up but my CPU Mhz always fluxuates a in the ~.5 rang. I've seen it go up and down between 3499.9Mhz - 3500.4 Mhz. Is that weird or normal?

Thanks again! - Andy


----------



## fball922

Quote:



Originally Posted by *somuchh8*


Thanks for the reply. I up'd your rep









Sounds like I'm going to have to stick with what I'm current OC'ing at which is 3.5 Ghz. I could probably get a little higher but I'm not sure it's worth my time putting the CPU voltage at 1.36 and then upping my FSB until I get it to a place where Prime95 passes with the highest FSB.

Another thing, when I run CPU-z my CPU Mhz and voltage dont' stay a consistent number. Voltage usually says consistant with sometimes dropping by a tiny bit for a second or to and then going back up but my CPU Mhz always fluxuates a in the ~.5 rang. I've seen it go up and down between 3499.9Mhz - 3500.4 Mhz. Is that weird or normal?

Thanks again! - Andy


Always happens for me! Its normal


----------



## Mariusmsj

one more thing. my friend advised my to change my ram timings:
my ram is
OCZ 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 CL 4-4-4-15 PLATINUM XTC

so i changed my timing to 4-4-4-12 to make it tighter now when look at me CPU-z i get this:








shouldn't that be 800 Mhz?? also i am new to overclocking and i would love to learn from you guys.


----------



## fball922

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


one more thing. my friend advised my to change my ram timings:
my ram is
OCZ 2GB Kit (2x1GB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 CL 4-4-4-15 PLATINUM XTC

so i changed my timing to 4-4-4-12 to make it tighter now when look at me CPU-z i get this:








should that be 800 Mhz?? also i am new to overclocking and i would love to learn from you guys.


It is *D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate memory, so its 400mhzx2 so you are good to go


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fball922*


It is *D*ouble *D*ata *R*ate memory, so its 400mhzx2 so you are good to go










i think i have read about that 1:2. thanks a lot Fball922.

i will get my graphics card soon, and then i will begin my overclocking.

so when i will change my FBS, my ram speed will change to? if i am right. So these 1:2, 4:5 will be used to slow it down to normal??? i hope i am right lolz


----------



## fball922

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


i think i have read about that 1:2. thanks a lot Fball922.

i will get my graphics card soon, and then i will begin my overclocking.

so when i will change my FBS, my ram speed will change to? if i am right. So these 1:2, 4:5 will be used to slow it down to normal??? i hope i am right lolz


Right, so on my motherboard for example:

Bus Speed: 310mhz
Rated FSB: 1240mhz (310 x 4)
DRAM Frequency: 398.6mhz
FSB: DRAM (divider): 7:9

So, we have FSB times the divider to get the DRAM Frequency, or

310 x 9 / 7 = 398.571 (~398.6)


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fball922*


Right, so on my motherboard for example:

Bus Speed: 310mhz
Rated FSB: 1240mhz (310 x 4)
DRAM Frequency: 398.6mhz
FSB: DRAM (divider): 7:9

So, we have FSB times the divider to get the DRAM Frequency, or

310 x 9 / 7 = 398.571 (~398.6)


so why is your ram so slow (389.6 MHz)? please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## fball922

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


so why is your ram so slow (389.6 MHz)? please correct me if i am wrong


My motherboard has an "Asynchronous" RAM setting where it automatically calculates the closest divider for the speed I specify. So, I say I want it at 800Mhz (400 x 2) and it assigns a divider. Unfortunately, it doesn't always calculate it exactly so it may come out +- a few megahertz. I may be able to fix this by by moving the speed up a few mhz but I just haven't tried it. A few mhz won't make a big difference in overall speed (its at 398.6, not 389.6 so its only a difference of 1.4mhz)


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fball922*


My motherboard has an "Asynchronous" RAM setting where it automatically calculates the closest divider for the speed I specify. So, I say I want it at 800Mhz (400 x 2) and it assigns a divider. Unfortunately, it doesn't always calculate it exactly so it may come out +- a few megahertz. I may be able to fix this by by moving the speed up a few mhz but I just haven't tried it. A few mhz won't make a big difference in overall speed (its at 398.6, not 389.6 so its only a difference of 1.4mhz)


ohhh so that 398 still needs to be multiplied by 2!!! lolz sorry i got it all wrong.

so the divider result will be in XXX(389) times 2 formula. i was thinking that your full ram speed was 389 lol. i actually understand it now. really thanks for sharing your awesome OC knowledge

also what combinations are there???
1:2?
4:5?
7:9?


----------



## fball922

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


ohhh so that 398 still needs to be multiplied by 2!!! lolz sorry i got it all wrong.

so the divider result will be in XXX(389) times 2 formula. i was thinking that your full ram speed was 389 lol. i actually understand it now. really thanks for sharing your awesome OC knowledge

also what combinations are there???
1:2?
4:5?
7:9?


Haha its all good! To be honest I've never messed with RAM dividers all that much so I can't really say what combinations exist. I would imagine it would vary based on the motherboard and BIOS.


----------



## Mariusmsj

well i have a Gigabyte GA-G31M-S2L, i wonder does my motherboard have that divider calculation thing.


----------



## fball922

In my BIOS it has the options "Auto", "Linked", and "Unlinked" or "Asynchronous" I can't remember which. I will try to track down the info on your board...

[Edit]It appears your motherboard does not have that feature according to manual. I would recommend a new motherboard if you really want to get into overclocking as the one you have really appears to be lacking features for overclocking.[/Edit]

[Edit2] It would also be really helpful to those trying to help you if you fill out your system information under UserCP


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fball922* 
In my BIOS it has the options "Auto", "Linked", and "Unlinked" or "Asynchronous" I can't remember which. I will try to track down the info on your board...

[Edit]It appears your motherboard does not have that feature according to manual. I would recommend a new motherboard if you really want to get into overclocking as the one you have really appears to be lacking features for overclocking.[/Edit]

[Edit2] It would also be really helpful to those trying to help you if you fill out your system information under UserCP









ohh once again thanks for help. but i should be able to OC the e5200 at least up to 3.0 Ghz??


----------



## fball922

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj* 
ohh once again thanks for help. but i should be able to OC the e5200 at least up to 3.0 Ghz??

Yeah I would imagine probably could (its only 240FSB as long as you keep your multiplier at 12.5)


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fball922* 
Yeah I would imagine probably could (its only 240FSB as long as you keep your multiplier at 12.5)

ohh that's ok then, this means i will have to find a right divider for my ram.

i will try to do some research how to find the right dividers.

and thanks a lot for all your help

*gives +1 rep*


----------



## Mariusmsj

hello guys, i just wanted to know what divider values are there??? could i make it FSB: DRAM (divider): 5:3???

i have E5200 200 Mhz x 12.5, my ram is OCZ (2x1GB) 800Mhz

i want to oc my CPU to 3.0 GHz this means my Bus Speed has to me 240 Mhz.

so if i would use: 
Bus Speed: 240mhz

Rated FSB: 960mhz (240 x 4) (my motherboards Max Bus Speed is 1333 MHz)

DRAM Frequency: 400mhz

FSB: DRAM (divider): 5:3

240Mhz x 5 / 3 = 400Mhz, so my ram will work at 400Mhz x 2 = 800Mhz

is that right or am i doing something wrong???


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


hello guys, i just wanted to know what divider values are there??? could i make it FSB: DRAM (divider): 5:3???

i have E5200 200 Mhz x 12.5, my ram is OCZ (2x1GB) 800Mhz

i want to oc my CPU to 3.0 GHz this means my Bus Speed has to me 240 Mhz.

so if i would use: 
Bus Speed: 240mhz

Rated FSB: 960mhz (240 x 4) (my motherboards Max Bus Speed is 1333 MHz)

DRAM Frequency: 400mhz

FSB: DRAM (divider): 5:3

240Mhz x 5 / 3 = 400Mhz, so my ram will work at 400Mhz x 2 = 800Mhz

is that right or am i doing something wrong???


you're on the money perfectly with the exception of fsb:dram being 3:5 not 5:3









you should be able to get 300fsb easily, if you can do that then try running it at 3:5, alternatively 3:4 will give you the stocko speed.

having said that, if it's 800mhz natively then 1000mhz should be attainable.

once you get either stable, work on tightening your timings. if the 3:5 option doesn't work, run 3:4 with really tight timings and you might be able to get an equivalent of 1000mhz


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
you're on the money perfectly with the exception of fsb:dram being 3:5 not 5:3









you should be able to get 300fsb easily, if you can do that then try running it at 3:5, alternatively 3:4 will give you the stocko speed.

having said that, if it's 800mhz natively then 1000mhz should be attainable.

once you get either stable, work on tightening your timings. if the 3:5 option doesn't work, run 3:4 with really tight timings and you might be able to get an equivalent of 1000mhz









my ram is already running on tight 4-4-4-12.

if i change my Bus speed to 300Mhz this means my FBS will be 1200Mhz and my mobo only supports 1333Mhz. (300Mhz x 4 if that is right formula for it)

for now it would be nice to get my ram stay at 800Mhz. but why 5:3 would not work???


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


my ram is already running on tight 4-4-4-12.

if i change my Bus speed to 300Mhz this means my FBS will be 1200Mhz and my mobo only supports 1333Mhz. (300Mhz x 4 if that is right formula for it)

for now it would be nice to get my ram stay at 800Mhz. but why 5:3 would not work???


it will man it will, but remember 3:5 = 240mhz bus = 400mhzx2 ram = 800mhz ram

5:3 would mean 240 bus = 144x2 ram = 288mhz ram









i was just trying to give you a couple tips to get some more speed out of the two


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


it will man it will, but remember 3:5 = 240mhz bus = 400mhzx2 ram = 800mhz ram

5:3 would mean 240 bus = 144x2 ram = 288mhz ram









i was just trying to give you a couple tips to get some more speed out of the two










i really appreciate your help, i will be lucky if i get my CPU to work at 3.0 Ghz because that's my main aim. but then if i get it all right i will move on to my ram.

and thanks for showing me where i was wrong.

also could you help me out, when i change me Bus speed to 240, where do i find the dividers???


----------



## fball922

Here is the manual for your motherboard. On page 49 it shows you where the "FSB Memory Ratio" (I think they call it) is.


----------



## Mariusmsj

this is a pic of my BIOS

i really have no idea where to find the ram dividers


----------



## PizzaMan

What happens when you change the "System Memory Multiplier"? Does it change your mem FSB? I think that it but it's interresting the way it's setup.


----------



## Mariusmsj

This is my very first overclock:


----------



## vicious_fishes

set the pci express to 100mhz too

edit: your system memory muliplier is your fsb:dram ratio.

it's operating a little differently however, it's taking your 200mhz and giving it 3.33x for 667mhz, which is the rated speed not the "actual" speed. so a 300fsb will give you 999mhz ram there with that divider obviously


----------



## glussier

Hi all!

This is my suicide run:










And here's my 24/7 setup:


----------



## vicious_fishes

brilliant, what was it with ?

i.e LiNi + boatloads of volts or ?


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
brilliant, what was it with ?

i.e LiNi + boatloads of volts or ?

Yes, I should have given a bit more info.

The cooler used is an AC Freezer 7 pro.

The suicide run was done with a 1.525 (bios) vcore, 1.49 or so in Windows. It was stable enough to run Superpi 32m, but not Occt or Orthos.

The 3.7ghz 24/7 setup is done at 1.4volts (bios) 1.37 according to coretemp and occt.

This rig is only used for folding, so it was just the right little setup for that type of application.

BTW. I always have used core voltages 5% higher than the max Intel's recommended voltages and never experienced early death of my cpus. The trick is to keep your temps under control.


----------



## PizzaMan

Add a sig rig here


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
set the pci express to 100mhz too

edit: your system memory muliplier is your fsb:dram ratio.

it's operating a little differently however, it's taking your 200mhz and giving it 3.33x for 667mhz, which is the rated speed not the "actual" speed. so a 300fsb will give you 999mhz ram there with that divider obviously









ok so when i change my pci express to 100Mhz what will that do????

i only have 3 multiplier options its 2.2; 3.3; and +4.0.

my ram is now running at 960 Mhz so it is quite nice. also thanks for all you suggestions guys. i will try them all out when i will receive my XFX Geoforce 8800GTS 320Mb DDR3 XXX edition and my zamlan heatsink for my north bridge.

and only of your help guys i was able to learn and actually overclock my PC so thank you very much.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj* 
ok so when i change my pci express to 100Mhz what will that do????

i only have 3 multiplier options its 2.2; 3.3; and +4.0.

my ram is now running at 960 Mhz so it is quite nice. also thanks for all you suggestions guys. i will try them all out when i will receive my XFX Geoforce 8800GTS 320Mb DDR3 XXX edition and my zamlan heatsink for my north bridge.

and only of your help guys i was able to learn and actually overclock my PC so thank you very much.

apparently pci express doesn't react well to anything other than its native 100mhz speed, hence if you tell it 100mhz it forces 100mhz.

did you do a prime95 small fft's and blend test to check stability ?

you want to pass an hour of blend and 8 of small fft's for stability, i usually just turn it on overnight to check if i've already passed 1 hour stable.


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
apparently pci express doesn't react well to anything other than its native 100mhz speed, hence if you tell it 100mhz it forces 100mhz.

did you do a prime95 small fft's and blend test to check stability ?

you want to pass an hour of blend and 8 of small fft's for stability, i usually just turn it on overnight to check if i've already passed 1 hour stable.

the longest i done is orthos 30min blend is that enough?? my pc was on for 14 hours non stop before the test!!! i will have a look the PCI now.

thanks


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Add a sig rig here


I'm waiting till I finished building, sometime next week, my new i920 rig.


----------



## Mariusmsj

does this mean that my motherboard can only cope with 800Mhz(400 x 2)of ram speed???

i have overclocked it from 400Mhz to 480Mhz.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


does this mean that my motherboard can only cope with 800Mhz(400 x 2)of ram speed???

i have overclocked it from 400Mhz to 480Mhz.












No, the CPUZ screen on the left, shows that you are running your memory at 960mhz ddr, and the screen on the right shows that the memory installed in your pc is ddr2-800.


----------



## PizzaMan

Here is my refined 24/7.
3700Mhz 
1184 FSB Linked 1:2
12.5 multi
CPU 1.36v
NB Auto 1.25v
SB auto 1.5v
CPU FSB 1.2v
Mem 5-4-4-10-2T 2.2v
Load Temp 56/56c with 76F ambient
OCCT stable 8 hours. Gonna run Orthos tommorro


----------



## spar

Looks good Pizza, awesome load temps









Mariusmsj, setting the PCI-E frequency to 100mhz instead of auto locks it at 100mhz, motherboards can set the PCI-E frequency, if on auto, higher when you overclock your FSB. Which in turn usually makes for an unstable overclock, dont know exactly why, but I do know setting the PCI-E frequency higher leads to no performance increase.


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spar* 
Looks good Pizza, awesome load temps









Mariusmsj, setting the PCI-E frequency to 100mhz instead of auto locks it at 100mhz, motherboards can set the PCI-E frequency, if on auto, higher when you overclock your FSB. Which in turn usually makes for an unstable overclock, dont know exactly why, but I do know setting the PCI-E frequency higher leads to no performance increase.

so because of that it might make my system unstable??? how to see that it's unstable.


----------



## vicious_fishes

props to the pizzaman for that overclock, 1.2ghz/48 odd percent is certainly worth showing off when it's at safe voltages









i think you score highest for 24/7 OC on these boards


----------



## BlankThis

Pizza you can probably drp your vCore to 1.3 and be stable.

~B~


----------



## Mariusmsj

My lovely upgrade for 260.25 pounds:

1st my old PC.

Pentium 4 HT 3.4 Ghz
1 GB SDRAM
Nvidia 7600GT 256MB DDR2

Pics here

















































My new parts came in (YAY)









My motherboard

















It's HUGE (i really mean it)

















CPU, PSU, RAM, HDD and Heatsink installed









Finally it's done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Now i have overclocked It.

E5200 WAS 2.5 GHz OC @ 3.0 Ghz
OCZ RAM WAS 800MHz oc @ 960 MHz

Conclusion for 260.25 Pounds this is an amazing upgrade.

BUT i still haven't tried crysis


----------



## blooder11181

Mariusmsj said:


> Pentium 4 HT 3.4 Ghz
> 1 GB SDRAM
> Nvidia 7600GT 256MB DDR2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you want to sell the old parts??
> pm please


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Pizza you can probably drp your vCore to 1.3 and be stable.

~B~



nop, just failed my Orthos test. Testing 1.368v now.

I've also taken .5s off my SuperPi 1M time using memset to lower sub timings.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


nop, just failed my Orthos test. Testing 1.368v now.

I've also taken .5s off my SuperPi 1M time using memset to lower sub timings.


OK it's still not bad. My old E5200 used to do 3.7 with 1.35 and some tweaking.

Please back down on the pics or shrink them next time... My router just had a panic attack.

~B~


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
OK it's still not bad. My old E5200 used to do 3.7 with 1.35 and some tweaking.

Please back down on the pics or shrink them next time... My router just had a panic attack.

~B~

LOL sorry, next time i wll optimise them. poor router


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj* 
LOL sorry, next time i wll optimise them. poor router

It's a POS 2wire from Bell... Not sure it can even handle YouTube... No joke the thing buzzes when something big is loading or I'm downloading something. Let's see some Pi times guys


----------



## BlankThis

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....6&d=1226883072


----------



## glussier




----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 


Back down your vCore ASAP! You risk burning out your chip going over 1.3625v.

~B~


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
It's a POS 2wire from Bell... Not sure it can even handle YouTube... No joke the thing buzzes when something big is loading or I'm downloading something. Let's see some Pi times guys









aww bless him. lol

such a powerful pc but weak Router.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Back down your vCore ASAP! You risk burning out your chip going over 1.3625v.

~B~



I don't risk much, I always have overclocked my processors at 5% over Intel recommended maximum and never had a problem. As a matter of fact, I have a P4 2.56 and a p4 3.06 that have been running overclocked, following my above rule, and have been running 24/7 since 2002.

The most important thing is to make sure to keep temperatures in check.

BTW my qx9650 has been overclocked at 4.2ghz and 1.4volt vcore since november of last year, and still is going stronger than ever.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I don't risk much, I always have overclocked my processors at 5% over Intel recommended maximum and never had a problem. As a matter of fact, I have a P4 2.56 and a p4 3.06 that have been running overclocked, following my above rule, and have been running 24/7 since 2002.

The most important thing is to make sure to keep temperatures in check.


It's your call







Just saying...

Yeah my rig isn't powerful at all ATM... Had to RMA my PSU cause anything over 3GHz on my quad would making it whine







So yeah...


----------



## Mariusmsj

i am going for 3.4 GHz soon i will get my 2 extra fans and zalman northbirdge heatsink


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


i am going for 3.4 GHz soon i will get my 2 extra fans and zalman northbirdge heatsink


I dunno about your chip but mine only needed about 1.26 I think on NB... So you may not need the NB heatsink depending on the current one you have.

~B~


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I don't risk much, I always have overclocked my processors at 5% over Intel recommended maximum and never had a problem. As a matter of fact, I have a P4 2.56 and a p4 3.06 that have been running overclocked, following my above rule, and have been running 24/7 since 2002.

The most important thing is to make sure to keep temperatures in check.

BTW my qx9650 has been overclocked at 4.2ghz and 1.4volt vcore since november of last year, and still is going stronger than ever.



Wrong, volts are just as important as temps. From what I've read 1.45v is the point of no return. I would not recommend running 24/7 over 1.4v.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Wrong, volts are just as important as temps. From what I've read 1.45v is the point of no return. I would not recommend running 24/7 over 1.4v.



What's wrong in what I said. I never said volts were not important. 1.3625 x 1.05 = 1.430625, so 1.43 volt is my max vcore set in bios.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


What's wrong in what I said. I never said volts were not important. 1.3625 x 1.05 = 1.430625, so 1.43 volt is my max vcore set in bios.


Your voltages aren't after vDroop they're before... So MAX is 1.3625 set in BIOS.

~B~


----------



## glussier

The voltage you see in my cpuz screen, is the vrop voltage. vdrop is the difference between your bios voltage and the windows voltage while you cpu is idling. vdroop is the diffence between you cpu voltage under load and the voltage while idling in windows. 1.43 set in bios is alright it's only 5% over the max voltage recommended by Intel. When I talk about set voltages, I'm always talking about bios voltages.


----------



## PizzaMan

Mega, when are you doing your DICE run?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Mega, when are you doing your DICE run?


Glad you remembered









Still waiting on my pot from Poland.... He was supposed to have both the CPU and NB pots out last Monday as he couldn't get them out earlier due to missing screws









Soon I hope


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Glad you remembered









Still waiting on my pot from Poland.... He was supposed to have both the CPU and NB pots out last Monday as he couldn't get them out earlier due to missing screws









Soon I hope









Pi Scores better be posted


















Do they by chance make pots for RAM?

~B~


----------



## Unrealfarcry

i have a e5200 overclocked in my system, its currently at 3.6 ghz at 1.45 volts, cause my baord doesnt support 45nm processors it is causin me a bit of a headache, so iwas thinkin of geting a p5n-t 780i chipset, it would be a B grade board for 80 pound, so was wonderin if it would be worthi t, to see if i can get it to 4ghz at a lower voltage?? can anyone help?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Pi Scores better be posted


















Do they by chance make pots for RAM?

~B~


I have seen some for LN2 in the past... I don't see the point though


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, with this low FSB chip I don't think ram will be holding you back to much.

I've currantly got my Tracers at 1184 5-4-4-10 @ 2.2v. Don't know why at 1200 it needs cas 6 and 2.325v. I've also had some dividers not work with this chip. Guessing it's the chip, might be the board, IDK.


----------



## overclockerfx

You guys really need to tweak your settings, cuz i get better super pi times while i'm running at a lower clock speed... I'll be updating the first post soon enough.

On the other hand if i can gather up enough money somehow ill be going water and ill see what kind of results i can pull out of this chip (in terms of temps mainly).


----------



## PizzaMan

9 hours othros stable 1.368v 3.7Ghz

What's your SuperPi 1M, Overclockerfx?


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


9 hours othros stable 1.368v 3.7Ghz

What's your SuperPi 1M, Overclockerfx?


Well it isn't that much of a difference, but still: @ 3.66Ghz : 15.125 s










Record here: 4.078Ghz: 37th on HWBOT E5200 Superi Pi 1M


----------



## glussier

I would have to purchase new ram to improve my superpie score by .3seconds. I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unrealfarcry* 
i have a e5200 overclocked in my system, its currently at 3.6 ghz at 1.45 volts, cause my baord doesnt support 45nm processors it is causin me a bit of a headache, so iwas thinkin of geting a p5n-t 780i chipset, it would be a B grade board for 80 pound, so was wonderin if it would be worthi t, to see if i can get it to 4ghz at a lower voltage?? can anyone help?


You board supports 45nm cpus. The problem with your board, according to Abit, is that because of the too small rom, they can't add support for half multipliers, which I suspect is what's causing you some trouble.

I don't think that you would get higher overclocks at lower voltage after purchasing a new board.

What is your problems with your motherboard?????


----------



## PizzaMan

With 24/7 setting.


----------



## hout17

Nice suicide run Overclockerfx.

Pizzaman: How is the stability on that clock?


----------



## PizzaMan

Rock solid. Installed Windows 7 as a dual boot with these setting and everything is running very smoothly.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Rock solid. Installed Windows 7 as a dual boot with these setting and everything is running very smoothly.


May, I ask how you got your hands on the beta?


----------



## PizzaMan

<.<
>.>


----------



## jojonathan13

This e5200 is my first Intel and i have reached it 3.7Ghz (1.4v). I use 3.5 (1.32v) normal... my motherboard only takes FSB 340... btw i have a problem with my memory. i cant go over 800mhz, not even 801mhz! Do you have any idea why?
Right now im using 333x10.5 and memory 800 5:6 (stock voltage).
I can post more info of my BIOS settings if it helps someone!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jojonathan13*


This e5200 is my first Intel and i have reached it 3.7Ghz (1.4v). I use 3.5 (1.32v) normal... my motherboard only takes FSB 340... btw i have a problem with my memory. i cant go over 800mhz, not even 801mhz! Do you have any idea why? 
Right now im using 333x10.5 and memory 800 5:6 (stock voltage).
I can post more info of my BIOS settings if it helps someone!


I'm having a similar issue. I can either run my ram at 800 or below or linked with the FSB. Non of the dividers between will work.

Try loose timings and link it with your FSB.


----------



## mz-n10

i am a little late to the party, but this is what i got with my e5200

[email protected] 1.375v (bios vcore)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=465033

nothing fancy, but it was a very easy overclock.

i dont know why the "link" doesn't work but it works if you copy and paste it.....


----------



## vicious_fishes

win.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mz-n10* 
i am a little late to the party, but this is what i got with my e5200

[email protected] 1.375v (bios vcore)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=465033

nothing fancy, but it was a very easy overclock.

i dont know why the "link" doesn't work but it works if you copy and paste it.....

It doesn't work for me either way. What was your time???


----------



## PizzaMan

Copy and paste.

It's his CPUz validation.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Copy and paste.

It's his CPUz validation.


It wasn't working earlier, even with the copy/paste, now it is. Thanks.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


It doesn't work for me either way. What was your time???


o i didnt know i was suppose to post a superpi. but its only 50mhz faster than Pizzaman so maybe 14.7.


----------



## glussier

I revise my score:


----------



## skill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jojonathan13*


I can post more info of my BIOS settings if it helps someone!


Would you, please


----------



## kleptodathief

nice pi time glussier.... u have a fast HD? when i had 3.75ghz i think i only did like hi 15s

at 3.50ghz im doing like hi 16s!







prolly need to defrag my puter, too much junk in the trunk!









i hvn't posted in this thread in a while...been too busy with my xbox and ps3!


----------



## glussier

I didn't like being beaten by overclockerfx, who had a lower clock than mine. So, I change de multiplier from 11 to 10.5 and went for an higher fsb and run my ram at 900mhz.









To improve your score, try thightening your ram timings.


----------



## Icipher

Hi, I believe this is my first post. Anyways.... Right now my system is shall we say.... under the weather. (freezing rain canceled school.... and my pc is in the shop... irony) I have (had possibly) and E5200 and a GA EP43 ds3l and my cpuz valids are on my system. (in the shop)

Anyways, The best I could get (prime 95 stable) out of my E5200 without suicide volting it was 3.0 GHz. I think it was because of ridiculous vdroop (1.4 in bios 1.34 idle 1.32 load.... yeah...) For whatever reason I'm under the impression my motherboard is hosed. (my e5200 may be as well for all I know)

I was using a sunbeamtech hs/f and a gigabyte P43. Would an arctic freezer pro 7, an OCZ Vendetta 1, or an asus V-60 (open box off newegg) be the best replacement for it?

Second, with the possibility my current gigabyte board died for no apparent reason should i stick it out (for dual bios if nothing else) or go Asus P5Q?

1. I'm also checking to see if my (current) rig information is in my sig

2. Its not
~THX~
-Icipher


----------



## vicious_fishes

asus p5q.


----------



## Icipher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


asus p5q.


thx. just need confirmation from the shop that the motherboard is the only problem.

anyways... that post was pretty garbled so what cpu cooler would you guys recomend?


----------



## glussier

Sunbeamtech makes pretty good coolers, so, I don't think that this was your problem. Reading your damagedone link, I see that you say case temp was 70, so, you should probably work on your case ventilation.

Also, that gigabyte motherboard of yours should be able to overclock the e5200 at decent frequencies without too much problem.

What makes you believe that either your cpu or motherboard is a goner???


----------



## glussier

I was still able to improve my superpie score by overclocking my ram a bit more, from ddr2 800 5-5-5-15 to ddr2 1011 5-5-5-18.

A superpie score of 14.789 @ 3.7ghz is pretty good.


----------



## PizzaMan

Wow, 1.42v for 3.7Ghz. Did it take that to get your FSB where it is?


----------



## glussier

No, I'll have to work on lowering the vcore. With a better cooler and playing a bit with the gtl voltage, I might be able to lower my vcore.


----------



## PizzaMan

GTL increases just don't seem to do anything for me.


----------



## glussier

Northbridge up from 1.2v to 1.3v
gtl ref to .665x
vcore from 1.42 downto 1.3625

I'm into 1/2 hour of occt and everything seems stable. I'll let it go for a few hours and see what happens.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Icipher* 
thx. just need confirmation from the shop that the motherboard is the only problem.

anyways... that post was pretty garbled so what cpu cooler would you guys recomend?

my zalman 9500 keeps my q9450 at 66 degrees under full prime95 load at 1.36v...


----------



## PizzaMan

Vicious fishes, I'm curious, what does a "generic chinese copy" case look like?


----------



## Icipher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Sunbeamtech makes pretty good coolers, so, I don't think that this was your problem. Reading your damagedone link, I see that you say case temp was 70, so, you should probably work on your case ventilation.

Also, that gigabyte motherboard of yours should be able to overclock the e5200 at decent frequencies without too much problem.

What makes you believe that either your cpu or motherboard is a goner???

As it turns out I had a major oversite during installation. I left a standoff in a matx (i previously had a matx amd board in my case) hole that had no screw hole which was directly touching the mobo and that shorted out the sb on my board. It must have been a pretty tough board because it'd been running rock solid stable for about a month..... (my cpu would start to overheat after couple hours cod4 at 3.3 ghz 1.375? vcore.... only noticable problem)

At any rate the board I had is now gone and I'm jumping ship and heading to asus. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...5q%20SE%20plus (I'm cheap, and I won't need raid or cf... GTX 295 soon... then core i7... then the world...)

As for the cooler... On my old sunbeam tech the push pins are kind of out of shape and it's very frustrating to install it. It was a descent cooler (60c at load was a little toasty) but its no longer sold on newegg and I'd rather use a cooler with a retention bracket (because pushpins are the devil) so I went against everyone's advice and bought this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185046 (thx for the input anyways)

As for case cooling I'm putting an 80mm intake at the front of my case to get more airflow.

I look forward to posting results when UPS comes with the parts.
- Icipher


----------



## Icipher

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=453137

Not that great but its the only validation I could find.


----------



## totakad

do i get it right that if i want to get the FSB/ram ratio 1:2 then when i'll pump the cpu fsb to 256 then the ram has to be basically 512 mhz aka 533 mhz?


----------



## Unrealfarcry

cant seem to clock my e5200 anyhigher, tryed adjusting this chips voltage, but thiers no difference, same maximum, it wants somin else and i duno wot...
its got a tiny fsb of 273, memory ratio 1:1, any ideas?


----------



## j0z3

somebody sell me your e5200.


----------



## Unrealfarcry

Thiers no point, thier like 50 pound brand new ? i sold my e4300 and got one, and thiers not much clock difference in my aw9d board, ive only had this p5n-t about 2 days and its bein stupid my voltage isnt at 1.2v its like 1.38.


----------



## Icipher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unrealfarcry* 
cant seem to clock my e5200 anyhigher, tryed adjusting this chips voltage, but thiers no difference, same maximum, it wants somin else and i duno wot...
its got a tiny fsb of 273, memory ratio 1:1, any ideas?

hmmm.... I'm no expert at nforce/geforce chipsets but since that'd be a ridiculous amount of vdroop (but from what I hear about 650/680i chipsets it may not be that far fetched) I'm gonna have to say that your board has a built in limit on the amount of vcore you're allowed to use. If you've got vcore set to 1.38 in the bios it should NOT be under 1.3 vid.

Also congrats on almost being in the 1 ghz club. If it's stable, (prime 95/orthos) 3.4 GHz isn't really all that bad for a budget chip. The highest stable for me was the validation I submited above and that's with 1.4 vcore..... of course my sb was shorting out at the time so..... who knows? could've been higher.

Anyways..... I'm pretty sure ram isn't the issue. Of course you might want to lower the ratio if its not stable.... best of luck

- Icipher


----------



## PizzaMan

First post needs updating. I'm running an EVGA 780i not an ASUS P5QL. You can also add 11+ hours orthos to my stability testing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=466986


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


First post needs updating. I'm running an EVGA 780i not an ASUS P5QL. You can also add 11+ hours orthos to my stability testing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=466986



That is a very nice OC for that chip especially since it's very stable.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, having issues getting 1190 FSB stable. Trying to make it as stable as possible with as little voltage in all areas, as I can.


----------



## quaaark

Hey guys, I just got one of these chips. They're pretty awesome


----------



## PizzaMan

Small FTT's are more stressful.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


Hey guys, I just got one of these chips. They're pretty awesome










Not to bad of an OC you probably can get around 3.4 -3.6 on average and if you are lucky you will hit 3.7 like pizzaman. Also I agree that you need to run small fft it stresses more and make sure you run your priority level at 7 or 8 for ultimate stability







. Nonetheless nice OC.


----------



## PizzaMan

BTW, fund this link the other day. Forgot to post it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=455666

I think it was 1.42v


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Vicious fishes, I'm curious, what does a "generic chinese copy" case look like?


<_<

>_>










i'm about to buy an antec 300


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *totakad*


do i get it right that if i want to get the FSB/ram ratio 1:2 then when i'll pump the cpu fsb to 256 then the ram has to be basically 512 mhz aka 533 mhz?


nope, double that









ddr remember ?


----------



## quaaark

Thanks guys, ill keep that in mind. I'm gonna push it as far as I can on stock, but I just got it yesterday. I'm waiting on a vendetta 2


----------



## Zamoldac

so.. nobody beaten my 13 secs in super pi yet ?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
so.. nobody beaten my 13 secs in super pi yet ?










heh, I broke a pair of double-side tracers trying cas 4 at 1184. They didn't like 2.5v. Got them in the freezer now. Hope it works.


----------



## Unrealfarcry

Well i strss tested my pc for 4 hours and my machines stable, so thought id play bit of crysis, i thoguhti t was weird that i got 4ghz out this cpu in my last board and less in this one, that was till crysis crashed and my gpu over heated, so i doone loads of testing, 
and it turns out that my power supply is getin sucked dry tothe point it cant give anything more because of this board, its toasting!!! its effectively 460w as its 70% effective , 
just think, and over clocked e5200, 780i chipset overclocked, 8800gts 640mb, 2 hardrives 7 fans 4 sticks of mem, its onlt 14 amps per rail!!!! and thiers only 2 rails......








time to step up from the budget world, cant wait to get a new psu see what i can get out of this lil beast of a board!
thats if it doesnt blow up on me first...


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
so.. nobody beaten my 13 secs in super pi yet ?









What was your exact time? My best so far is 13.781s http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=796597. But im sure i could do much better since im running my ram at a measly 882Mhz DDR 4-4-4-12. Once i get my hands on some dominators we'll be talking pi then... But i was planning going water, but i guess i could leave that for next summer...

Anyways, I think we should start a super pi ranking on the first post and see who can get the best pi times. So whoever wants to participate post a super pi screenshot w/ cpu-z cpu info and another instance with memory details. Once people start posting i will add them.


----------



## Zamoldac

i needed a lot more juice to get such a hich clock to run on 64 bit, above 4.15ghz i started to beat ur score
also new max oc for me 4.22Ghz

PS: nice fsb u got there bro


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 

i needed a lot more juice to get such a hich clock to run on 64 bit, above 4.15ghz i started to beat ur score
also new max oc for me 4.22Ghz

PS: nice fsb u got there bro









1.56v 

Nice cas 4 ram OC.


----------



## Zamoldac

1.536 actually







and the ram is kingmax mars 2 x 1gb pc 8500 (1066 cl5 stock) it cost's like 12$ a piece so it's a best buy (i allways was impressed by kingmax ddr2 on my last rig i had a x2 4800+ @ 3.1ghz paired with 4x 1gb ddr2 kingmax mars 800mhz cl5 and i used it @ 910mhz cl4 ... 4-4-4-12 so imo kingmax rullz on price/performance combination







)

*Merry Christmas to all*


----------



## Icipher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unrealfarcry*


and it turns out that my power supply is getin sucked dry tothe point it cant give anything more because of this board, its toasting!!! its effectively 460w as its 70% effective , 
just think, and over clocked e5200, 780i chipset overclocked, 8800gts 640mb, 2 hardrives 7 fans 4 sticks of mem, its onlt 14 amps per rail!!!! and thiers only 2 rails......








time to step up from the budget world, cant wait to get a new psu see what i can get out of this lil beast of a board!
thats if it doesnt blow up on me first...


I highly recomend the psu in my sig. Im bought it on sale at best buy for 89 usd and it was $99 at newegg..... let it be known that newegg was selling something for more than best buy for the first time... EVAR!

22 amps a rail....blah blah.... antec makes good cases and psus.... blah blah... buy it.


----------



## PizzaMan

Pushed it up a little bit. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=468386

Also pushed a quicker Pi. 14.295s. Didn't really need the 1.456v. That was left over from attempting to push 4.0

Load temp was 61c. Only ran Orthos for about 10 mins.


----------



## squall325

uhm.. how far can i go/overclock with just the stock cooler?


----------



## PizzaMan

3.0-3.2Ghz would be a good goal.


----------



## S2kphile

My highest stable overclock with the highest Bus Speed/FSB at the lowest multiplier I could get.

340x11 = 3.74Ghz/340 Bus Speed/1360 FSB

2Hrs OCCT/12Hrs Orthos - 1.33 Load/1.34 Idle

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=471035

I still need to get my other Memory Stick from corsair since one of them actually was a defective stick. I should be able to clock higher and have a better Super-Pi Score hopefully. I'm happy so far with these clocks.


----------



## PizzaMan

Very nice. Like the low volts too. You could prbly push 3.8Ghz with 1.36v.


----------



## mega_option101

Looks like we have a new record set by yomama9388:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=469676

Nice Work Buddy


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Very nice. Like the low volts too. You could prbly push 3.8Ghz with 1.36v.


I posted a 4.0Ghz at 1.364v the only thing is it wasn't stable. When I ran Orthos it would crash at around 10 mins. I could see how much I could max and probably maybe even hit like a 4.5Ghz at a higher voltage but the volts could burn my CPU and I don't think I'm in the mood to do that.









P.S. Running Directx10 on XP SP3 is awesome. =)


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


P.S. Running Directx10 on XP SP3 is awesome. =)


and how does one do this ?


----------



## S2kphile

^^^

You mean like this =)

Just google download "DirectX 10 for windows xp".


----------



## vicious_fishes

still in alpha stages :/


----------



## Stove401

I just recently (about an hour ago) overclocked to 3.0GHz with everything stock and now I can't run Orthos for more than a minute or two. RAM is 1066 but I have it running at 800. Any ideas because it seems to be running fine. Core temps are 40 degrees under 100% load.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stove401* 
I just recently (about an hour ago) overclocked to 3.0GHz with everything stock and now I can't run Orthos for more than a minute or two. RAM is 1066 but I have it running at 800. Any ideas because it seems to be running fine. Core temps are 40 degrees under 100% load.

Small ffts stress your cpu and large ffts stress your ram. See wich one your computer can't handle.


----------



## glussier

When am I going to be on the first post as one of the top overclockers???

Here it is again, my suicide run:










And here is my 24/7 setup:


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


When am I going to be on the first post as one of the top overclockers???

Here it is again, my suicide run:










And here is my 24/7 setup:




Sorry glussier, I have updated the post now. I got you mixed up with PizzaMan and put his mobo down as P5QL and did not post you at all. You didn't make the top though..

Merry Christmas to all (though a little late)! And Happy New Year 2009! (soon enough)

It's been a interesting fall with this thread and thanks to all who have participated. I never thought it would have GROWN so much...


----------



## mega_option101

You need to update the OP









Check out post #682


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


When am I going to be on the first post as one of the top overclockers???

Here it is again, my suicide run:










And here is my 24/7 setup:




Nice Suicide run. Btw, isn't 1.424V unsafe voltage to run 24/7? I'm surprise that you need that much volts. What is your VID on your CPU.

I think I'm gonna try to do a suicide run you guys think I could blow my chip? I won't be able to afford another one for a while.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Nice Suicide run. Btw, isn't 1.424V unsafe voltage to run 24/7? I'm


My qx9650 has been running at that voltage for the past year, and it's still going strong. In my opinion anything below 1.45 with good cooling is no problem at all. The vid for my cpu is 1.175volt.

My suicide run was at 1.52 volt. On air I don't mind goind to 1.6volt for a suicide run. Just don't do Orthos or Occtp for hours on end at these voltages.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Overclockerfx
Sorry glussier, I have updated the post now. I got you mixed up with PizzaMan and put his mobo down as P5QL and did not post you at all. *You didn't make the top though.. *


Thanks for the update. Give mee till the day is over, and I might just do that.


----------



## glussier

Here's my new record: 4250.48mhz. Now I'm first


















And, here's the superpie at that frequency:



This is with 8gB of ram.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


You need to update the OP









Check out post #682










Is mymama, sorry yomama posting in the current thread?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Is mymama, sorry yomama posting in the current thread?










...









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...rclocking.html


----------



## glussier

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Thanks for the link.


No problem


----------



## glussier

Here's what is the fastest E5200 overclock on air on this site.




















Stable enough to do a 1m superpi run:

Note that this is Vista64, so a bit harder than winxp or Vista32 to accomplish this feat.


----------



## S2kphile

^^^nice on the super-pi score and run. Wait until you see my specs I'm gonna be number 1 on the first page =)









I didn't know Hyundai made Memory Sticks. I thought they only made cars =P

EDIT: Like my new 24/7 setup

*Highest Stable Overclock*
*s2kphile-3.79Ghz-2Hrs OCCT Stable-Gigabyte EP45-DS3L-1.348V BIOS*

Here's my CPU-z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472447

I'm gonna run Orthos but I'm pretty sure it'll be stable plus I love that low temp on full load 47 C, 50 C maximum. I'm running on air too. I wonder what liquid cooling would be like =P

I'm kinda bum on my Super-Pi 14.610 Super-Pi Score considering the overclock speed I'm at. Maybe it's cause i'm running XP SP3 32-bit instead of vista. I'm happy with my new setup and I'm under the 1.3625 recommend voltage by Intel which means I'm gonna be running this setup for at least 5 years or until Quad Processors become like 25 dollars or something lol


----------



## overclockerfx

Glussier you really got me going with that 4.3Ghz run...







What kind of volts did you use?

Anyways the reason I am making this post is that; I decided to push my suicide run a little more. Even though I KNOW that my Vendetta can't hold up to 1.52V on 45nm. Temps were constantly in the high 50's to low 60's...

But here goes: (and no i don't run xp in this visual theme usually







Just for a small increase in pi) *365Mhz x 11.5x*










I booted at 363Mhz and then upped the bus a couple of notches through AISuite.

I topped out at *366Mhz* bus before BSOD on these volts (*1.55V BIOS*)

CPU-Z Validation from 366Mhz: *4.208Ghz*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472478


----------



## minu94

Can't wait to get my new cooler and case.I hope i'll do 4.4Ghz


----------



## S2kphile

I love this CPU and thread. Reps for the OP. Lets see 4.0ghz Stable guys.


----------



## vicious_fishes

even with a lapped cpu and a true i've got my doubts on 4ghz..


----------



## auditor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


Glussier you really got me going with that 4.3Ghz run...







What kind of volts did you use?


He used 1.664 volts, thats just insane for a 45 chip, I wonder how far these chips could go on nitrogen.


----------



## minu94

I saw somewhere on nitrogen 6Ghz with 1.7 volts...if i remeber where it was i'll post the link.


----------



## hout17

I've got another one of these coming sometime this week going to stick it in the DK P35 and we'll see what it can do







.


----------



## PizzaMan

Check out the link Mega gave for the DICE run.

So Mega, when is your DICE run coming?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Check out the link Mega gave for the DICE run.

So Mega, when is your DICE run coming?


Spring lol

Don't have time until school starts again









Too busy getting ready for interviews etc.


----------



## PizzaMan

Just don't kill your proc on air runs before then.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
^^^nice on the super-pi score and run. *Wait until you see my specs I'm gonna be number 1 on the first page* =)









No record is permanent. There is greater satisfaction by losing a record and getting-it back.









Quote:

I didn't know Hyundai made Memory Sticks. I thought they only made cars =P
You probably should read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyundai

Quote:

EDIT: Like my new 24/7 setup

*Highest Stable Overclock*
*s2kphile-3.79Ghz-2Hrs OCCT Stable-Gigabyte EP45-DS3L-1.348V BIOS*
Pretty good.









Quote:

*I'm kinda bum on my Super-Pi 14.610 Super-Pi Score considering the overclock speed I'm at.* Maybe it's cause i'm running XP SP3 32-bit instead of vista.
It's probably one of the reasons why you can reach higher stable overclocking frequencies. Since at a given frequency your motherboard is less demanding on resources provided by your cpu and ram, you can reach higher stable frequencies at with less cpu core voltage.

Quote:

I'm happy with my new setup and I'm under the 1.3625 recommend voltage by Intel which means I'm gonna be running this setup for at least 5 years or until Quad Processors become like 25 dollars or something lol
[/quote]

There's no guarantee on that, I always have been hard on my hardware and never had any problem. I know some people who are really conservative in their setups and seem to always have all the problems.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Glussier you really got me going with that 4.3Ghz run...







What kind of volts did you use?

That was the reason for what I did.









1.66volt, at that voltage there doesn't seem to be vdrop going from the bios to the windows desktop. My cpu is pretty good, however the p5ql has a lot of vrdop (.03volt) and vdroop (.05volt). So, under load, under windows, there is already a deficit of .08volt. I would need to do a vdroop mod and I probably could lower all my given core voltages by .05volt.

Quote:

Anyways the reason I am making this post is that; I decided to push my suicide run a little more. Even though I KNOW that my Vendetta can't hold up to 1.52V on 45nm. Temps were constantly in the high 50's to low 60's...
I'm using an OCZ Gladiator MAX wich is roughly the equivalent of your Vandetta.

Quote:

But here goes: (and no i don't run xp in this visual theme usually







Just for a small increase in pi) *365Mhz x 11.5x*










Quote:

I booted at 363Mhz and then upped the bus a couple of notches through AISuite.

I topped out at *366Mhz* bus before BSOD on these volts (*1.55V BIOS*)

CPU-Z Validation from 366Mhz: *4.208Ghz*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472478
[/quote]

366mhz is really the max fsb I can do with my E5200. It seems that all the E5200 have problem with high multipliers.

Another 100 or so mhz and you'll get me.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Can't wait to get my new cooler and case.I hope i'll do 4.4Ghz


If I look at your signature, you only have another 900mhz to go.







Not totally hopeless.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
I love this CPU and thread. Reps for the OP. Lets see 4.0ghz Stable guys.

Your ZEROtherm Nirvana is a bit better than my OCZ Gladiator MAX, so what are you waiting for?


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
even with a lapped cpu and a true i've got my doubts on 4ghz..

With good watercooling it would be possible. However, given the cost of an E5200 setup, it would defeat the purpose. It would probably be better to spend money on an E8600.

SO NOW: Who will be the one challenging my 4.32ghz record and force me to go for 4.4ghz on air?


----------



## quaaark

Survived about 50mins of OCCT before a power outage. I'm taking my sweet time with this.


----------



## minu94

Whice is better between Zerotherm NV120 and Xigmatek Achilles S1284?


----------



## S2kphile

I would rather choose XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 over the Xigmatek Achilles S1248. I have the ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120 CPU cooler but if I were to build another PC I would choose the XIGATEK over the zerotherm because it's cheaper and performs the same as the ZeroTherm.


----------



## minu94

After what i saw,the Zerotherm is better than the Xigmatek


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Whice is better between Zerotherm NV120 and Xigmatek Achilles S1284?


I would pick-up the Zerotherm NV120. If you want to go with a direct touch cpu pipe cooler you should go with the OCZ Vendetta 2 (not to be confused with the smaller OCZ Vendetta). The reason being that the 3 pipe OCZ vendetta offers more contact between the heat pipes and the cpu heat spreader than what is offered by the Xigmatek Achilles S1284 pipe cooler.


----------



## minu94

I just want a good cooler around 50 dollars


----------



## glussier

Then, get the OCZ Vendetta 2, great overclocking performance at low noise and in your price range. It is actually one of the best cpu air cooler.


----------



## vicious_fishes

thermalright ultima 90I

its great because in future you can add an extra fan for a blow and suck pair, and it fits in micro atx cases









it'll be my next upgrade as my zalman 9500 is hitting thermal limit when my cpu has another 300mhz in it, easily.


----------



## minu94

I can't find OCZ Vendetta 2 in my country...


----------



## BlankThis

Minu look at the Xigamtek HDT S1283.
It's about $30 so it's cheap but I recommend you get a backplate


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
I can't find OCZ Vendetta 2 in my country...


We don't know from wich country you are.







What brands are available in your country?

Note that if you want good cheap cooling that will let your E5200 overclock to 3.5 to 3.6 ghz you could purchase an AC Freezer 7 pro.


----------



## minu94

Which is better between Nirvana and Xigmatek HDT S1283???And Blankthis, why do you recommend me to get a backplate for the Xigmatek?I just want the cooler that comes with everything that it needs to be installed.


----------



## Lolcano

Hello Everyone!

I joined this forums because of the great responses to this thread and I would like to know if I am the unluckiest person to get the 'most worstest e5200'. The most I could get was 3.59ghz @ a very high 1.45 vcore which I never tested for stability since I am currently on stock fan. I think I could go higher but I do not want to step out of the 1.5vcore line.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467096

The most stable I can 24/7 is 3.1ghz @ 1.34 volts. I expected to get at least 3.33ghz @ Intel's recommended 1.362, guess Santa thought I was bad maybe.

Max FSB I got to was 340.
Already set memory to a very loose 6 6 6 15 timings and 1:1 Ratio.
Tried every multiplier, none makes any difference. I could boot 3.3ghz at 1.35ish but needs to get to over 1.42vc to be stable. Tried until 1.5v mch and 1.4vtt and 1.6v ich and of course defaults but in vain.

Any thoughts?


----------



## minu94

What vid does Coretemp say you have??

Which is better between Nirvana and Xigmatek HDT S1283???And Blankthis, why do you recommend me to get a backplate for the Xigmatek?I just want the cooler that comes with everything that it needs to be installed.


----------



## Lolcano

Either get the HDT1283, OCZVendetta 2 or TRUE. Good reviews on these three, you can't go wrong. I'd get Vendetta soon.

Edit: Oh crap, my VID is 1.2500 @ core temp. So that explains it? Just plain luck? T_T


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lolcano* 
Hello Everyone!

I joined this forums because of the great responses to this thread and I would like to know if I am the unluckiest person to get the 'most worstest e5200'. The most I could get was 3.59ghz @ a very high 1.45 vcore which I never tested for stability since I am currently on stock fan. I think I could go higher but I do not want to step out of the 1.5vcore line.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=467096

The most stable I can 24/7 is 3.1ghz @ 1.34 volts. I expected to get at least 3.33ghz @ Intel's recommended 1.362, guess Santa thought I was bad maybe.

Max FSB I got to was 340.
Already set memory to a very loose 6 6 6 15 timings and 1:1 Ratio.
Tried every multiplier, none makes any difference. I could boot 3.3ghz at 1.35ish but needs to get to over 1.42vc to be stable. Tried until 1.5v mch and 1.4vtt and 1.6v ich and of course defaults but in vain.

Any thoughts?

3.1Ghz is good for stock cooler. The stock cooler just can't handle the temps. You hit 340FSB so it's not the worst chip out there. I can't brake past 308. If you can bring your temps down you can prbly lower vcore. The hotter a component runs the more volts it will use.

As for picking a CPU cooler. I like my Nirvana. Temps have not been an issue for me. Even at 3.8Ghz with 1.44V, I only hit 62c in Orthos with 77F ambient. I do have very nice case ventilation, that helps too. The Nirvana handles heat a lot better with this e5200 then it did with my former e2180.


----------



## Stove401

The backplate for the Xig is recommended because the pushpin attachments it comes with are nowhere near as stable. Some people will say that the pushpins are fine and any more is unnecessary but I think the backplate provides better contact. Easier to install too


----------



## Lolcano

Quote:



If you can bring your temps down you can prbly lower vcore. The hotter a component runs the more volts it will use.


You just lifted my spirits up with that.

Anyways, lots of people already got past 3.5ghz on stock but my fingers are crossed.

Now, I'd like to have an S1283 but it wouldn't fit my case and I do not want to ruin weeks of airflow tweaking and replace it. Could anyone suggest a smaller cooler but near the performance of the XIG?


----------



## djhunt

Hey guys, just got my E5200 yesterday and working on building my computer. Just wondering if there is any way to tell the OC potential of my chip?

Intel '06 E5200
SLAY7 Costa Rica
2.50Ghz/ 2M/ 800/ 06
3829A612

Thanks
D


----------



## Stove401

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lolcano*


You just lifted my spirits up with that.

Anyways, lots of people already got past 3.5ghz on stock but my fingers are crossed.

Now, I'd like to have an S1283 but it wouldn't fit my case and I do not want to ruin weeks of airflow tweaking and replace it. Could anyone suggest a smaller cooler but near the performance of the XIG?


Like other people have listed, I would recommend the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 if size is a problem for ya. It uses a 92mm fan instead of the S1283's 120mm. Performs very well. I guess it depends on how far you want to take the E5200 though...


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


What vid does Coretemp say you have??

Which is better between Nirvana and Xigmatek HDT S1283???And Blankthis, why do you recommend me to get a backplate for the Xigmatek?I just want the cooler that comes with everything that it needs to be installed.


As everyone says you can never go wrong with either, just get the one that is available in your country and make sure to get you get good thermal paste. I suggest Arctic MX-2 cause thats what I use with my ZEROtherm NV120. If you look at my past post I was able to keep my temps around 47-51C on full load. That's at 3.79Ghz at 1.34V.


----------



## minu94

I'm surely getting the Nirvana


----------



## binormalkilla

I just got this chip for my wife's PC. I'm running it on a little ASUS G43 board. I'm going to try to OC a little when I get the time......but I'm on a stock HS so not very much.


----------



## minu94

Is it alright if i change my current mobo MSI P43 with an Asrock P45XE???I'm getting the Asrock for free.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binormalkilla* 
I just got this chip for my wife's PC. I'm running it on a little ASUS G43 board. I'm going to try to OC a little when I get the time......but I'm on a stock HS so not very much.


You should be able to do 3 to 3.2ghz easily with the stock cooler, even if it's kind of small. If you have a good chip (not requiring much voltage increase) and a case with good airflow, you might even be able to get-it to 3.33ghz 24/7 at close to default vcore.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Is it alright if i change my current mobo MSI P43 with an Asrock P45XE???I'm getting the Asrock for free.


The Asrock p45xe comes with more goodies and will be a better overclocker than your msi motherboard.


----------



## minu94

When ill get the mobo ill get the Nirvana , Teamgroup Xtreem Dark 2x2GB ram andAntec three hundred case.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


When ill get the mobo ill get the Nirvana , Teamgroup Xtreem Dark 2x2GB ram andAntec three hundred case.


Sounds like a nice setup.

Congrats.


----------



## vicious_fishes

sounds like what i have minus the nirvana lol.

good setup


----------



## minu94

Thanks guys.


----------



## S2kphile

can't wait to see the overclock results on air =)


----------



## minu94

I think im getting those parts at the end of January cuz i gotta get some more money.


----------



## miloshs

If CPU-Z is all thats enough for highest OC so far..... heres mine

















and a linky hope thats enough... thats how i understood it from page #1









EDIT: That was with "only" 1.38V so im hoping in hitting 4GHz+ in 2009


----------



## mcogan10

Hey, I'm thinking about buying an e5200 soon. Would it be a worthy upgrade to my e6400 (ie, would it be able to overclock up to 3.6ghz or over on my AF7?)


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


If CPU-Z is all thats enough for highest OC so far..... heres mine

















and a linky hope thats enough... thats how i understood it from page #1









EDIT: That was with "only" 1.38V so im hoping in hitting 4GHz+ in 2009










nice clocks. lets see how far you can push it. I want to see someone at 4Ghz stable 24/7.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Which is better between Nirvana and Xigmatek HDT S1283???And Blankthis, why do you recommend me to get a backplate for the Xigmatek?I just want the cooler that comes with everything that it needs to be installed.


Xigmatek is a much better cooler.
The cooler isn't heavy but it's tall so it might swing if you move your case a lot and cause unwanted pressure on your motherboard. That backplate also dropped my temps 5c.
But it's not needed if you don't want one









~B~


----------



## minu94

happy new year to me its 0:28 at me hehe

LE:How's the name of that backplate for the Xigmatek??


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
happy new year to me its 0:28 at me hehe

LE:How's the name of that backplate for the Xigmatek??

Happy New Year to you. For me, I there is still 6 hours to go before the start of 2009.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
*Xigmatek is a much better cooler.*
The cooler isn't heavy but it's tall so it might swing if you move your case a lot and cause unwanted pressure on your motherboard. That backplate also dropped my temps 5c.
But it's not needed if you don't want one









~B~

How did you determine that? Have you ever seen a comparison between the 2?


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
If CPU-Z is all thats enough for highest OC so far..... heres mine

















and a linky hope thats enough... thats how i understood it from page #1









EDIT: That was with "only" 1.38V so im hoping in hitting 4GHz+ in 2009










Have you run this clock speed against Orthos, Occct or Intel burn test????


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
nice clocks. lets see how far you can push it. I want to see someone at 4Ghz stable 24/7.

For your [email protected], have you tried running 5 iterations of Intel burn test????


----------



## minu94

So afteralll,what the better cpu cooler ??The Xigmatek or the Nirvana>?


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
So afteralll,what the better cpu cooler ??The Xigmatek or the Nirvana>?


These 2 coolers are equivalent.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

The Xigmatek is much better, let me get you links

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...s-true-vs.html

Only 1c under the TRUE, and I guarantee the TRUE trumps the Nirvana


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GPA_Voltaire*


The Xigmatek is much better, let me get you links

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...s-true-vs.html

Only 1c under the TRUE, and I guarantee the TRUE trumps the Nirvana



To prove you that the Xigmatek is not much better than the Nirvana check this: http://www.anandtech.com/casecooling...spx?i=3202&p=4


----------



## minu94

Even at low the Nirvana is performing great.I'll surely get the Nirvana.Thanks glussier


----------



## glussier

You are welcome minu94


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
For your [email protected], have you tried running 5 iterations of Intel burn test????

no I haven't yet. All I've ran is 2hrs OCCT, 12+ Othros, 8 Prime95, and 2 S&M. I'm gonna try to run intel burn test later tonight.

btw, does anyone think running above 1.3625 and below 1.4 volts 24/7 is a bad thing as long as you can stay under say the 60 C temps.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


no I haven't yet. All I've ran is 2hrs OCCT, 12+ Othros, 8 Prime95, and 2 S&M. I'm gonna try to run intel burn test later tonight.

btw, does anyone think running above 1.3625 and below 1.4 volts 24/7 is a bad thing as long as you can stay under say the 60 C temps.


1.3625 is the recommended maximum, but if you talk to an Intel engineer he will tell you that 1.45v is the absolute maximum for a 45nm cpu. My max is 5% over the recommended maximum and I never had any problem, so for the E5200 my max tolerable is 1.42 to 1.43volt as seen in the bios setup screen. Just make sure you keep your temps under control. The temp should be minimum delta of 25c from tjmax or around 75c. For me, my maximum tolerable temp benching like occct, prime etc is 69c, anything above that means that I don't have my temps under control.

Note that all apps, including games won't comme close to the temps, programs such as occct, prime etc will generate.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Have you run this clock speed against Orthos, Occct or Intel burn test????


Nah... just the CPU-Z.... i ran 3.75GHz @ 1.34V and it failed Orthos after 4-5mins... didn't really have time to inspect it in more detail...

I just figured from page one that highest clock means highest one that was able to do validation in CPU-Z without BSOD-ing...

Didn't really try to make it stable at anything except 3.14GHz since i had no time... New Year celebrations and all, but i'll try to go as high as possible (stable OFC) in 2009









Happy new year to everyone...


----------



## glussier

Happy New Year to all.

Here's my new 24/7 stable overclock. I am presently running Intelburntest (10 iterations). It's been going for some time, so we'll see:










The link to my cpuz validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=474477

And a screen capture:


----------



## PizzaMan

I try to stay under the Intel Thermal spec of 74.1C as posted by Intel.
http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAY7

Anything above that and you can potentially do damage. As for a 24/7 OC I don't want my temps to go above 65C. I also let my room get to about 80F during testing. That way I know my comp can handle the room at it's hottest ambient temp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcogan10*


Hey, I'm thinking about buying an e5200 soon. Would it be a worthy upgrade to my e6400 (ie, would it be able to overclock up to 3.6ghz or over on my AF7?)


I think it would be a noticeable upgrade. 3.6Ghz 24/7 is a good goal with the AF7. It's a really good cooler considering it's size and price.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I try to stay under the Intel Thermal spec of 74.1C as posted by Intel.
http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAY7

Anything above that and you can potentially do damage. As for a 24/7 OC I don't want my temps to go above 65C. I also let my room get to about 80F during testing. That way I know my comp can handle the room at it's hottest ambient temp.


I see, well right now my temps never reach above 55C on full load at 4.0Ghz I'm testing the stability on this now trying to stay under 1.4Volts.

Goal: 4.0Ghz 24/7 Stable.

Nice clock glussier now I have to figure out a way to get more out of my CPU lol. =)


----------



## rautoiua

Who has a q6600 and a Zerotherm nirvana?







i whant to know at what temps and what was his max speed of the CPU


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


I see, well right now my temps never reach above 55C on full load at 4.0Ghz I'm testing the stability on this now trying to stay under 1.4Volts.


How do you manage to have so low temps at 1.4V and 4.0GHz? Is it due to having really good specimen of the CPU or what?









I have a HR-01 Plus and a 2400rpm 110cfm fan and my temps are not that low... HSF is lapped too


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
How did you determine that? Have you ever seen a comparison between the 2?

I've owned both... Nirvana is loud as hell and hotter then the S1283.

~B~


----------



## minu94

And whats the name of the backplate for the Xigmatek?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


I've owned both... Nirvana is loud as hell and hotter then the S1283.

~B~



I have the Nirvana on one of my comps, and it's totally false what you say about the noise generated by the Nirvana.


----------



## Stove401

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


And whats the name of the backplate for the Xigmatek?


XIGMATEK ACK-I7751 Retention Bracket "Crossbow"

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233019


----------



## minu94

I'll get the Nirvana...i can't find the Xigmatek anywhere...only at one store but they said they don't bring'em anymore.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
How do you manage to have so low temps at 1.4V and 4.0GHz? Is it due to having really good specimen of the CPU or what?









I have a HR-01 Plus and a 2400rpm 110cfm fan and my temps are not that low... HSF is lapped too

I have an Antec Nine Hundred Case which comes with a 250mm top fan, plus I run all my fans including my cpu cooler at max fan speeds. It's really noisy but honestly I don't mind because I usually have my headphones on which negates the loud fan noise. My VID is 1.1875 on my CPU so I don't know if thats good or what plus my place is pretty cold I usually don't have the heater on and my computer is next to a window so that helps with my temps being cooler.

No go on 4.0Ghz stable. I'd have to raise my volts in order to compensate and I actually made a list of all the Vcore/Bios/CPU-Z volts I think I'm happy with my 24/7 setup since it's under intel's recommend voltage settings.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I have the Nirvana on one of my comps, and it's totally false what you say about the noise generated by the Nirvana.


39 db < 30 db
$49.99 (After mail in rebate) < $36.99
Nirvana < S1283

~B~


----------



## binormalkilla

I got my wife's rig stable to 250 FSB, so that's an OC of 3125 MHZ. My memory is good for up to DDR2-1129 (maybe higher), but the board can only overvolt to 2.200V, and 350mV on the CPU (IIRC.)
I primed for an hour in blended. More screens to come when I get my OCZ PSU.
I have some cheap 350W from an HP that I jumper to power my water pump when I drain my loop: a real piece of crap. This PSU's 12V line dropped all the way to 10.8V while running prime!


----------



## miloshs

A little update on my progress....

305x12.5 = 3.810GHz @ 1.43V 

Stable through 5 iterations of linpack, no errors... Temps were ~65-ish in Real Temp, ~71-ish in Core Temp and ~63-ish in Everest 4.50... LOL whom to trust i dont know..







Oh and i have to admit that when touching the heatsink it was nowhere near as hot as my Phenom X4 9950 at 3.0Ghz while its temps were 42oC... and by "not as hot" i mean much cooler. Even ran much cooler than my laptop at 50-ish oC. Go figure... 
While my Phenom X4 @ 3.0Ghz "radiated" heat from the case itself (all the same settings in the case as now) E5200 "dispensed" cool air from within the case. I just dont think my temps are monitored right...










Screenshot is obvioulsy after the test ended... Im testing the stability at 3.810GHz, and so far linpack was stable and system is solid doing regular stuff in windows, surfing, Photoshoping, video and all that stuff







. I wouldn't call it 100% stable, but i guess we'll see soon enough... Will try Prime and Orthos tonight and see how that turns out...

And my top OC so far... 4.0GHz @ 1.43V









Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*

I have an Antec Nine Hundred Case which comes with a 250mm top fan, plus I run all my fans including my cpu cooler at max fan speeds.


I have a CM 690 with 3x120mm exaust fans on top + 2400rpm fan on the heatsink blowing upwards... I think my temps should be close to yours... yeah?

Cheers guys...


----------



## minu94

When did u got the E5200??I see that this new versions of E5200 overclock better.


----------



## miloshs

December 30th







In tha old 2008










EDIT: just dig this out... E5200 Datasheet from intel...









I have A2.. guess that means December 2008


----------



## djhunt

Hey guys,
Just thought I'd jump in here...Pretty new to the forum but I've been lurking for a while now trying to learn a few things.








I picked up a Gigabyte EP35-DS4 and a BFG 8600GTS from a couple of members on here and finally finished my build a few days ago (specs are below in sig). I'm new to OC'ing so if you can offer any insight, it would be greatly appreciated!









Right now I am just working on finding the max speed this E5200 has. I set the vcore to 1.36 and started bumping the FSB up in small increments with the multi still set @ 12.5 and the ram @ stock settings to see what I can get under Intel's recommended voltage limit.

Currently, I'm running OCCT on it @ 3.687Ghz (295 x 12.5), temps are around 52c in OCCT and 47c in realtemp. Once I find the max OC, I'll drop the multi down and find the max FSB for the mobo/cpu combo. I didn't mess around with it too much, but last night I got it to post with 340 FSB but it wouldn't @ 350, so I assume this is my limit? That was with the multi set @ 6 and the NB and FSB voltages bumped up to a few notches under max.

I'm curious to know what I should have my ram setting at? I have 2x2gig of Corsair DDR2-800. I left them on auto in the bios and it has them @ 5-5-5-17 and the stock voltage on this board is 1.8? I believe the specs on the ram is cas 5, timings 5-5-5-18, and voltage 1.9...so should I make these my settings in bios?

Thanks
Derek


----------



## askareem24

highest stable overclock

3.53 voltage 1.31 (in bios) on a p43!


----------



## miloshs

@djhunt

I always like to shoot at the top from the start... i like to lower my ram speed to its lowest setting, bump the Vcore to 1.45V (max Vcore recommended for 24/7) and then OC the crap out of FSB... until it cant post anymore. That might require some Clear CMOS-ing but hey...









Lowering multi on E5200 is not really necessary... System runs better with higer multi, and you cant really run at 4.0GHz+ 24/7 since it needs a lot of voltage. Most of the E5200's have a FSB wall at ~350MHz

P.S. if you lower your ram speed to lowest setting (running it 1:1 will give you 320mhz whn your FSB is 320mhz) you will avoid any problems that your ram might be giving you...

And maybe slightly increase FSB termination voltage to 1.20V or 1.25V (default is 1.1V for 45nm CPU's)


----------



## djhunt

miloshs

Thanks for the pointers....I'll probably up the vcore a bit more (currently @ 1.39) to see if it can break 4.0, it's on OCCT right now @ 3.75. What's a safe temp for this thing? It hasn't gone past 56c under load and idles around 33-34.

It seems to be pretty happy @ 3.5Ghz with relatively low vcore, once it passes that point it wants alot more power. Perhaps I'll run my 24/7 somewhere in that range?


----------



## miloshs

Exactly.... I'm at 3.81Ghz stable at 1.43V (after Vdrop) and im not really happy... altho i know it can run stable at that speed i think i will also lower my 24/7 to fastest speed in under 1.40V...

And to tell you the truth, sensors on my E5200 are bugged from the start and they show ~72oC while testing with linpack, and yet the heatsink is not nearly as hot as my old Phenom X4 9950 @ 3.0Ghz - and thats a 140W version!!! Seriously Phenom X4 at 55oC was like 3x hotter than E5200 at 72oC







... if i could just find an infrared temp sensor to check it out.

I think 3.75Ghz @ 1.38-1.39V is just fine to run 24/7, i think ill do just that!


----------



## djhunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


I think 3.75Ghz @ 1.38-1.39V is just fine to run 24/7, i think ill do just that!


Cool, I'm 1 hour into OCCT right now and will probably let it run another hour or so. Running 3.75Ghz (300 x 12.5) 

I've got a vcore of 1.4 set in bios, which the vdroop on this DS4 seems rediculously low ~0.006 idle and ~0.015 under load







therefore it's running around 1.392. If it passes this OCCT run, I'll let it run for several hours of Prime95 just to be sure.


----------



## miloshs

I haven't run mine yet, but 10-12h Orthos stress stability is a must if you want to run 24/7...


----------



## djhunt

Just passed 2 hours of OCCT...temps never got above 58c

On to Orthos or Prime95...does it really matter which one?


----------



## miloshs

Not really.... try Intel Burn Test too, at least 10 iterations. It stresses much more than Orthos or Prime, it will give you bigger temps.

I would opt for Orthos if it was me...


----------



## askareem24

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Not really.... try Intel Burn Test too, at least 10 iterations. It stresses much more than Orthos or Prime, it will give you bigger temps.

I would opt for Orthos if it was me...


seconded


----------



## djhunt

IBT doesn't like my OC for some reason. I've tried it on several different setups today and it fails every single time within 2 seconds. I even put everything back to stock settings and it failed









I got 20 minutes into Orthos and my 3.75Ghz failed








I'm going to leave the vcore around 1.39-1.40 and start lowering my FSB until it's stable....don't really want to go over that vcore.

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djhunt*


IBT doesn't like my OC for some reason. I've tried it on several different setups today and it fails every single time within 2 seconds. I even put everything back to stock settings and it failed









I got 20 minutes into Orthos and my 3.75Ghz failed








I'm going to leave the vcore around 1.39-1.40 and start lowering my FSB until it's stable....don't really want to go over that vcore.

Thanks for the input guys!


Thats strange... did you lower RAM speed to low as you can? Just to see if its it messing with the OC? I got my 1066mhz ram @ 1017mhz (2.2V) and it runs fine... 
Run your ram at its default voltage (as stated by manufacturer, and not what BIOS recommends) with speed lower than rated


----------



## djhunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Thats strange... did you lower RAM speed to low as you can? Just to see if its it messing with the OC? I got my 1066mhz ram @ 1017mhz (2.2V) and it runs fine... 
Run your ram at its default voltage (as stated by manufacturer, and not what BIOS recommends) with speed lower than rated










I just tried that and it still failed.








I have it @ 2.5Ghz (200 x 12.5), ram @ 1:1, everything else is set @ defaults









I did manage to post this a few minutes ago 
4.1Ghz @ 1.468v


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djhunt*


I just tried that and it still failed.








I have it @ 2.5Ghz (200 x 12.5), ram @ 1:1, everything else is set @ defaults









I did manage to post this a few minutes ago 
4.1Ghz @ 1.468v










Not bad


----------



## miloshs

argh... bloody thing just crapped on me... runing the thing all day long at 3.81Ghz testing and what not, and it freezes when trying to run Express Gate update...!!! Might just be the express gate thing...

@djhunt 
good result mate







i bet you can do 4.2ghz mate... easy, for suicide run ofc

How bout this one, for suicide try







4.185Ghz

khm, khm... that is 4.185,15GHz







, dont forget the ",15" LOL 
as djhunt likes to say


----------



## djhunt

Thanks guys, I'm really impressed with this chip









Well I got the IBT to pass 1/4 and 1/2 stress @ stock settings, but still nothing on the full stress....this is weird.


----------



## miloshs

Seriously i think you should check out your RAM.... something wrong there... maybe one of the modules is crapping out on you? Run memtest maybe? Or try with two or one module only (i presume u have 4x1gb?) ?


----------



## djhunt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Seriously i think you should check out your RAM.... something wrong there... maybe one of the modules is crapping out on you? Run memtest maybe? Or try with two or one module only (i presume u have 4x1gb?) ?

I'll try to run memtest, I have 2x2gig


----------



## miloshs

IBT uses all available system memory when max stressed... since u cant pass only the max stress i guess it can be ram thats messing with you...
try 1x2gb, and see what happens. Also if that doesnt help try different dimm slots...


----------



## azt3c

i'm about to get one of this cpus and my plan is to hit 4ghz for 24/7, 1.4500 is too much vcore ? what would that do toy the cpu ?


----------



## djhunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


IBT uses all available system memory when max stressed... since u cant pass only the max stress i guess it can be ram thats messing with you...
try 1x2gb, and see what happens. Also if that doesnt help try different dimm slots...


Ding ding ding...we have a winner!
I pulled one of the sticks of ram and it passed 5 runs of IBT on max.
So I swapped them...same thing. 
They both passed individually, but then I installed them both again (in the red channels instead of the yellow) and it failed right away?









I tried to run memtest but doesn't seem to do anything. It boots from the cd, does a few quick lines of text and stops. It doesn't really say anything important in those few lines either...unless I don't know what to look for, which is very possible.


----------



## PizzaMan

Sounds like time to run memtest86.

BTW, what are your ram setting? Mhz and timings.

I could also try bumping a little more to the NB.


----------



## djhunt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Sounds like time to run memtest86.

BTW, what are your ram setting? Mhz and timings.

I could also try bumping a little more to the NB.

I'm trying to run memtest at the moment but I am having problems with my DVD drive. I burned the cd with the iso image but when I try to boot from it, the computer spouts out an error code so fast I can't read it. I have done it several times trying to figure out what is happening but it goes too fast. I think it has something to do with the dvd drive though because it won't load another cd with an iso image on it either.

Right now I have the windows vista memory diagnostic tool running....don't know if it's any good or not









Corsair xms2 DDR2-800, 5-5-5-18, set @ 800mhz, 1.9v
NB is @ +0.1

*@azt3c*
a few pages back they talk about max vcore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
1.3625 is the recommended maximum, but if you talk to an Intel engineer he will tell you that 1.45v is the absolute maximum for a 45nm cpu. My max is 5% over the recommended maximum and I never had any problem, so for the E5200 my max tolerable is 1.42 to 1.43volt as seen in the bios setup screen. Just make sure you keep your temps under control. The temp should be minimum delta of 25c from tjmax or around 75c. For me, my maximum tolerable temp benching like occct, prime etc is 69c, anything above that means that I don't have my temps under control.

Note that all apps, including games won't comme close to the temps, programs such as occct, prime etc will generate.


----------



## PizzaMan

Try +.15v or +.2v on NB.


----------



## djhunt

I finally got memtest to work. When I burned the iso to the cd, I clicked create bootable disc, not create image...I'm an idiot







I've been messing with that thing for a few hours now wondering why it wouldn't boot. Let that be a lesson to anyone that hasn't made that mistake before









Well the first stick I ran failed, but I forget what the error code was. So I'm going to run the other one now and then do the first one again to get the error codes from.

For now I guess I'll just use the one 2gig stick and get back to OC'ing....at least I can run IBT now









Thanks for all the help guys....+rep to you


----------



## minu94

Miloshs, your running at 3.5gHZ WITH 1.38Vcore?


----------



## PizzaMan

djhunt, before RMAing your ram lower your CPU to default and test the stick again. Make sure your CPU isn't causing any errors.


----------



## minu94

Is the NB voltage of 1.43V safe on an MSI P43?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Is the NB voltage of 1.43V safe on an MSI P43?



Why would you want to increase the Northbridge voltage to 1.43volt when it's default is 1.10volt? I wouldn't increase it's voltage at more than 1.2volt, if you want more, you should add a fan on top of the Northbridge's heatsink.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


argh... bloody thing just crapped on me... runing the thing all day long at 3.81Ghz testing and what not, and it freezes when trying to run Express Gate update...!!! Might just be the express gate thing...

@djhunt 
good result mate







i bet you can do 4.2ghz mate... easy, for suicide run ofc

How bout this one, for suicide try







4.185Ghz

khm, khm... that is 4.185,15GHz







, dont forget the ",15" LOL 
as djhunt likes to say










Or, he could try mine @ 4315.97mhz


----------



## miloshs

@glussier

I think he just might be able to reach 4.3GHz, seems to me like he has a good chip. It just a matter of having the balls to run 1.66V on your brand new 80$ CPU








Now that i remmember i tried 4.2GHz, but my mobo reduced my FSB by 1MHz, so i ended up with 4.185,15GHz









Seriously how hot does the chip get and how fast does it do it when running 1.66V on AIR? I got mine at 1.5V, and it idled in BIOS at only 27oC. My sensors are bugged out since the beggining and every monitor. program tells otherwise... and the heatsink is ICE COLD... and i mean heatpipes = cold

Anyway to bypass freaking sensor bugout?

@djhunt
Cheers mate, now all you need is to figure out which slot is messing you up....


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
@glussier

I think he just might be able to reach 4.3GHz, seems to me like he has a good chip. It just a matter of having the balls to run 1.66V on your brand new 80$ CPU








Now that i remmember i tried 4.2GHz, but my mobo reduced my FSB by 1MHz, so i ended up with 4.185,15GHz









Seriously how hot does the chip get and how fast does it do it when running 1.66V on AIR? I got mine at 1.5V, and it idled in BIOS at only 27oC. My sensors are bugged out since the beggining and every monitor. program tells otherwise... and the heatsink is ICE COLD... and i mean heatpipes = cold

Anyway to bypass freaking sensor bugout?

@djhunt
Cheers mate, now all you need is to figure out which slot is messing you up....

Oh mine gets really hot already at 1.52V... idling in high 40's-low 50's. My Vendetta is not really built for this kind of stuff. It could use some lapping, but i think ill rather just get a better cooler like a TRUE or watercooling.

I have been updating the first page so i probably missed someone so just tell me who I missed. I also added the *Super pi 1M ranking*, which for now is rather incomplete as I just dont feel like scowling over 700+ posts to look for super pi times. So if you want to get included *post your time*. Im going to add *glussier* once i find the page that his time is on.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Oh mine gets really hot already at 1.52V... idling in high 40's-low 50's. My Vendetta is not really built for this kind of stuff. It could use some lapping, but i think ill rather just get a better cooler like a TRUE or watercooling.

I have been updating the first page so i probably missed someone so just tell me who I missed. I also added the *Super pi 1M ranking*, which for now is rather incomplete as I just dont feel like scowling over 700+ posts to look for super pi times. So if you want to get included *post your time*. Im going to add *glussier* once i find the page that his time is on.


Here you go.







http://www.overclock.net/5218168-post767.html

And here's superpie at my suicide frequency: http://www.overclock.net/5194244-post700.html

13.322 should be my superpie record on page 1, overclockerfx.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
@glussier

I think he just might be able to reach 4.3GHz, seems to me like he has a good chip. It just a matter of having the balls to run 1.66V on your brand new 80$ CPU








Now that i remmember i tried 4.2GHz, but my mobo reduced my FSB by 1MHz, so i ended up with 4.185,15GHz









Seriously how hot does the chip get and how fast does it do it when running 1.66V on AIR? I got mine at 1.5V, and it idled in BIOS at only 27oC. My sensors are bugged out since the beggining and every monitor. program tells otherwise... and the heatsink is ICE COLD... and i mean heatpipes = cold

Anyway to bypass freaking sensor bugout?

@djhunt
Cheers mate, now all you need is to figure out which slot is messing you up....

I don't need 1.66v to get to the desktop, I just wanted to make sure I could run superpie. I can reach the desktop and run cpuz on 1.5volt.

Idle temp means nothing on these 45nm cpus, as soon as your temp delta is more than 50c from tjmax, you could draw your temps from a hat, and they would be as accurate.

My E5200 idles at 40 even at stock speed, only when you reach above 60c that your temps become more accurate.


----------



## minu94

Milosh, ur running at 3.5Ghz with 1.38Volts???


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *minu94* 
Milosh, ur running at 3.5Ghz with 1.38Volts???

I did yesterday, now i lowered to 1.35V to see if it will be stable...

@overclockerfx

Heres an update on my MAX OC + Super Pi...
Linky to validation page 4.25MHz, and a screenshot of Super Pi at 4.25MHz...










Currently my heart is pounding so hard, that i doubt ill try higher today







, maybe after warranty on my CPU is over







, lol just kidding... i'll try and break glussier's record soon... hope im successfull


----------



## minu94

You shuld try using 1.34.I'm running at 3.6Ghz and in full load it's only using 1.32V.Is that 4.2Ghz overclock stable?


----------



## miloshs

lol, no way stable at 4.2ghz... thats just the top OC... i wouldn't even run it if it was stable... if i get it right id max try 3.8 running 24/7...


----------



## minu94

When i'll get my new mobo i'll try to do a 4Ghz stable...but now for 4Ghz i need 1.5V.Hopefully, with the new mobo, it will need less.

OFFTOPIC:I added you on MSN and Skype


----------



## miloshs

Oki-doki... here it goes







.... wait for it, wait for it.... BAM









Screenie of CPU-Z and Super Pie

















as you can probably see (upper right corner) temp sensors bugged out at this speed real bad that Everest didn't even detect them... im afraid to go any further than this to be honest









and a linky to validation page

*Max OC = 4.337GHz
Super Pi = 13.172 sec*


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


i'm about to get one of this cpus and my plan is to hit 4ghz for 24/7, 1.4500 is too much vcore ? what would that do toy the cpu ?


I doubt 1.45V will make E5200 run 4GHz 24/7... i would say u need at least 1.5V for 4GHz stable, unless by some chance you got a really good chip...

1.45V would probably do nothing bad for your CPU, but i think thats enought for 3.85-3.9 24/7...


----------



## minu94

Congrats for the new recordd mate







+rep


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


Congrats for the new recordd mate







+rep


Tnx, i bet it wont last long tho... i already see bunch of OCN-ers sharpening their teeth


----------



## miloshs

Damn thing won't go over 347x12.5... i guess its a CPU FSB wall... altho i didnt try with lower multi to confirm that...


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Tnx, i bet it wont last long tho... i already see bunch of OCN-ers sharpening their teeth










Yea... We really are sharpening our teeth








I would really want to take a crack at 4.3 GHz, but i'm afraid of frying my chip with this vendetta... Ill be updating lists soon enough...

EDIT: @miloshs:

yea there seems to be a wall at 347-352Mhz at least on my chip i couldn't get it stable...


----------



## miloshs

^Probably... i could post easy at 350mhz but Windows XP slapped me in the face while loading... all the way 347 throug 350... didnt try higher...

Dunno Vendetta 2 is pretty good... dunno how it compares to Vendetta 1...
I don't even know my temps at 4.35ghz since my sensors are messed up... and i can't get over the fact that at 3.81ghz at full load Real Temp says 65-ish oC and my heatsink is cool to the touch... whos lying here...


----------



## minu94

Maybe the heatsink isn't atached properly to the CPU to dissipate the heat and that results in higher temps.Try reseating your cooler


----------



## azt3c

did you had to lap the cpu or do any kind of mod to hit 4.3ghz ?
why wouldn't you leave it at that speed 24/7 ?


----------



## miloshs

Too much voltage needed to make it stable at 4.3ghz... to much wear and tear on the CPU at high voltages.
I ran 3D Mark 06 now, [email protected] run ended with no problems, its far from claiming it stable but just wanted to get that one out.

My heatsink is lapped but i did that earlier when i had AMD...
I seriously doubt my temp issue has anything to do with hsf not being properly attached... the thing is tightened as far as it can go... maybe a little mod with spacers between screws and the HSF would improve contact with the CPU... i guess ill try that once i get the spacers...


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Damn thing won't go over 347x12.5... i guess its a CPU FSB wall... altho i didnt try with lower multi to confirm that...

try playing upping a little the the mch and northbridge voltages.

I doubt I can get your superpie record, my ram is crap (kingston value ram) and the only other ram sticks I have are ddr3. I am also handicaped by Vista64 which is a bit slower than xp and 4 2gB sticks of ram which limits my ram tuning.

But, I think I can get back my highest overclock. Let's see.


----------



## Mariusmsj

just received my zalman north birdge cooling heatsink and 2 80mm fans.

after i install them i will try Overclock it to its max. running it at 3.0 Ghz with 26 load temp so it runs quite nice.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
try playing upping a little the the mch and northbridge voltages.

I doubt I can get your superpie record, my ram is crap (kingston value ram) and the only other ram sticks I have are ddr3. I am also handicaped by Vista64 which is a bit slower than xp and 4 2gB sticks of ram which limits my ram tuning.

But, I think I can get back my highest overclock. Let's see.

Once i passed 4.1ghz i increased all volts by a small notch, except for RAM which stayed at 2.2V. I think NB was at 1.3V and SB at 1.2V, CPU PLL at 1.6V and FSB Term Voltge was 1.3V

Id really like to try out 4.5 somehow but i think first priority is to sort out the "cold heatsink" issue and then carry on further...

Ye i had Vista x64 too, its hard on OC-ing...

@Mariusmsj

My NB stays cool even at 347Mhz with no fans on it... 36-37oC.. Asus did a really good job on the NB and PWM heatsinks on P5Q-E...


----------



## azt3c

no one tryed to remove the ihs ?
and use it naked...


----------



## miloshs

LOL, we'll leave that one for you to report on









I dont feel like loosing 3yrs warranty right now


----------



## djhunt

Well it looks like I will have to dedicate an entire day to testing memory








I ran 2 passes of memtest on each stick and they both passed, which took all night. Therefore it looks like I will need to make several passes on each one....any suggestions?

I think I will do as PizzaMan suggested and lower the cpu down to stock and redo both sticks. I guess I won't be doing any OC'ing for a while.


----------



## miloshs

Honestly i never used memtest







.... never needed to...
Try both sticks in the other two slots, and we'll see what happened there. Might be that one of those went BLAH, BLAH... In my opinion, the more passes, the greater chance of getting the error! Look at it like Orthos 2h vs 12h.... 12h will likely produce errors and bugs that 2h run wont...


----------



## djhunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Honestly i never used memtest







.... never needed to...
Try both sticks in the other two slots, and we'll see what happened there. Might be that one of those went BLAH, BLAH... In my opinion, the more passes, the greater chance of getting the error! Look at it like Orthos 2h vs 12h.... 12h will likely produce errors and bugs that 2h run wont...


I tried them in the other slots last night....failed IBT.
Individually, they pass.
Who knows?

I did manage to sqeeze this off before I start my memtesting!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 @ 1.55 vcore in bios


----------



## miloshs

Very nice....









I can't seem to get mine over 347MHz FSB, tried multi at 6x and its a no go. Guess my E5200 is walled at 347MHz... too bad


----------



## djhunt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Very nice....









I can't seem to get mine over 347MHz FSB, tried multi at 6x and its a no go. Guess my E5200 is walled at 347MHz... too bad









I'm not sure I want to push past the 1.55 vcore, or I would see where mine would top out. What voltage did it take to get to 347 FSB? It looks like you and glussier are in the 1.6 range to get ahead of my 340....







that's scary voltage!

Mind if I add a link in my sig similar to yours?


----------



## azt3c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
LOL, we'll leave that one for you to report on









I dont feel like loosing 3yrs warranty right now









after overclocking ur cpu warranty its gone








so it does not matter if you lap it or remove the ihs, even if you use another thermal paste or another heatsink besides intel's warranty its gone.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azt3c* 
after overclocking ur cpu warranty its gone







so it does not matter if you lap it or remove the ihs, even if you use another thermal paste or another heatsink besides intel's warranty its gone.

Can Intel really tell if the FSB has been raised? I've heard of ppl RMAing CPUs that they have OCed.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


after overclocking ur cpu warranty its gone







so it does not matter if you lap it or remove the ihs, even if you use another thermal paste or another heatsink besides intel's warranty its gone.


LOL, how in the hell would they know... its not like they have a special rig that reads everything you did to your CPU...








And even biggest LOL at using aftermarket heatsinks and paste... thats just absurd









Quote:



Originally Posted by *djhunt*

I'm not sure I want to push past the 1.55 vcore, or I would see where mine would top out. What voltage did it take to get to 347 FSB? It looks like you and glussier are in the 1.6 range to get ahead of my 340.... that's scary voltage!

Mind if I add a link in my sig similar to yours?


Sure add a sig just like mine... no probs...
I just tried to figure out what voltage i was on, and totaly forgot that CPU-Z validation doesnt keep voltages written down... Ahhh, found it... 1.576V needed to get me to 4.337GHz... If your CPU is not walled at ~347MHz then you could probably take it further than 4337MHz...

I'll have to focus on lowering my super pi...


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djhunt*


I'm not sure I want to push past the 1.55 vcore, or I would see where mine would top out. What voltage did it take to get to 347 FSB? It looks like you and glussier are in the 1.6 range to get ahead of my 340....







that's scary voltage!

Mind if I add a link in my sig similar to yours?


hmmm... I have hit *366Mhz FSB*x11.5Mhz = 4.208Ghz on 1.52V I posted it a couple of pages back.

CPU-Z valid:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472478

And those sig's are available on the first post, but slightly larger than what glussier has just change the font size.


----------



## Ranked

now that we're posting superpi times, heres mine:


----------



## miloshs

Now im like 200% sure that i cant go over 347mhz... raised voltages pretty high, and no go... everything over 347 is a bust...

^RAM speed does its thing... way better having 2x1gb than 2x2gb for super pi... GJ mate


----------



## djhunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


And those sig's are available on the first post, but slightly larger than what glussier has just change the font size.


I put the E5200 thread link on there..I was talking about miloshs' validation line for his highest OC


----------



## glussier

I'm taking back my suicide run record:

This one at 1.55volt in bios



















And, here's the link to the cpuz validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=477233

*overclockerfx*, can you update my suicide run score on page 1 please?


----------



## miloshs

damnit









damn you P5Q-E!!! hehe.... congrats...


----------



## djhunt

Nice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


*overclockerfx*, can you update my suicide run score on page 1 please?










Me too please
4.287 Ghz @ 1.56 bios vcore
Link


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


damnit









damn you P5Q-E!!! hehe.... congrats...


Thanks to my OCZ Gladiator Max, which can keep temps under control even at these frequencies and voltages.


----------



## miloshs

My HR-01 Plus can definately keep the temps down its just that i cant bump FSB over 347mhz... tried all the way to 360mhz and nothing...

I'm getting meself GA EP45-UD3R so help me god







... and since im stuck at 347, i'll leave you guys to battle out, or if you want some healthy competition.... any tips?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


My HR-01 Plus can definately keep the temps down its just that i cant bump FSB over 347mhz... tried all the way to 360mhz and nothing...

I'm getting meself GA EP45-UD3R so help me god







... and since im stuck at 347, i'll leave you guys to battle out, or if you want some healthy competition.... any tips?











I'm sure I have enough juice for at least 4.4ghz.

For the Superpie record, I think I will install winxp on another hard-drive, otherwise there is no way to get this record with winvista64.


----------



## miloshs

U think E5200 is capable of 400x10? or 11? Is the chip actually capable of hitting 400mhz fsb with any multiplier?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


U think E5200 is capable of 400x10? or 11? Is the chip actually capable of hitting 400mhz fsb with any multiplier?


Mine hits the highest fsb while using an 11 multiplier, but, it's nowhere near 400mhz. 167 was the highest fsb I could clocked mine.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


damnit









damn you P5Q-E!!! hehe.... congrats...


Don't blame the board... The P5Q-E is a great board.

~B~


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Don't blame the board... The P5Q-E is a great board.

~B~

LOLZ, that was a joke mate









I think i saw someone run E5200 at 400x6 in the earlier pages of this thread... but that was about it...

BlankThis can you share some info on the P5Q-E that'll get me over 347mhz? I really think my chip has more to offer...
Anyone know if its possible to downgrade BIOS to earlier version?

@BlankThis

What was your max FSB back in the day you were running E5200?


----------



## glussier

Here it is, another step closer to the 4.4ghz target:

NEW AIR RECORD: 4362.68










The link to the validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=477310


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
LOLZ, that was a joke mate









I think i saw someone run E5200 at 400x6 in the earlier pages of this thread... but that was about it...

BlankThis can you share some info on the P5Q-E that'll get me over 347mhz? I really think my chip has more to offer...
Anyone know if its possible to downgrade BIOS to earlier version?

@BlankThis

What was your max FSB back in the day you were running E5200?

There is no magic way, miloshs. I have to really work on tweaking to get every new fsb mhz.


----------



## miloshs

I know theres no magic, but how did you get yours to run at 349mhz? Did you have any problems before 349mhz? Or did you even not try hard to get there?


----------



## glussier

I didn't have to do much to get 349, 350 is another story, but I will do it. If I manage to get the 350mhz working, I'll tell you how.

Thanks miloshs.


----------



## PizzaMan

All these really high volts on air. Should we start a poll on who will be the first to nuke their e5200.

Has anyone ran an 8 hour Orthos with a vcore of 1.45v or higher, running air?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


All these really high volts on air. Should we start a poll on who will be the first to nuke their e5200.


I won't bust mine. But, anyway the E5200, for me, is only a play toy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Has anyone ran an 8 hour Orthos with a vcore of 1.45v or higher, running air?



No, and I won't. My 24/7 is at 1.39 and 3.85ghz.


----------



## miloshs

lol mine is at 3.75ghz @ 1.38V so far... i think ill stick to it too, unless things go terribly wrong...

P.S. tried (405-450) x 6 total failure, no post whatsoever... just wanted to drop that one off...


----------



## S2kphile

anyone tried a lower multiplier and posted? I've seen everyone achieve posts with 12.5 multiplier, lets see lower multipliers and higher FSB. OC your FSB not multiplier 









btw, I achieve 3.79ghz @ 1.34V with 11x multiplier and it's stable. i already passed 10 iterations on IBT plus 2hrs OCCT,12+hrs orthos, 8hrs prime95 and 2 S&M.

I'm gonna try lower multipliers and hit a FSB of 1600 since thats my Mobo's rated specs.


----------



## djhunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


btw, I achieve 3.79ghz @ 1.34V with 11x multiplier and it's stable. i already passed 10 iterations on IBT plus 2hrs OCCT,12+hrs orthos, 8hrs prime95 and 2 S&M.


You must have one heck of a chip to get 3.79 @ 1.34....









I think I found my happy place. Passed 5 iterations of IBT twice and 2hr OCCT. I'm gonna let it run overnight on Orthos to be sure it's stable. I have the ram underclocked atm because I need to figure out whether or not to rma them.

3.687Ghz (295 x 12.5)@ 1.36 vcore after vdroop(1.375 Bios), max temps under 60c. Anything higher and I have to start increasing my voltage to a point where the extra speed doesn't justify the power required








 This will probably be my 24/7 for a while....until I can do better


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
U think E5200 is capable of 400x10? or 11? Is the chip actually capable of hitting 400mhz fsb with any multiplier?

No... I personally think it can't even go over 366Mhz, thats the highest i got but i had to boot at 364 and then use AiSuite from there on. Ill be fixing up the lists. (this is almost a full time job following this thread







)

EDIT: on the note of 349 Mhz FSB i was running my 24/7 overclock there for a week or so 10.5x349Mhz I think i had it a couple of hundred posts back







. It worked and was stable ( i mean that I was able to run ORTHOS for a long time without a crash) but had sudden and very random (it might happen on one boot and not on another) BSOD's and crashes some times.


----------



## PizzaMan

You guys should use memset to tighten down your sub-timings. Should be able to lower your SuperPi up to a half sec.

EDIT: OP is looking nice.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


No... I personally think it can't even go over 366Mhz, thats the highest i got but i had to boot at 364 and then use AiSuite from there on. Ill be fixing up the lists. (this is almost a full time job following this thread







)

EDIT: on the note of 349 Mhz FSB i was running my 24/7 overclock there for a week or so 10.5x349Mhz I think i had it a couple of hundred posts back







. It worked and was stable ( i mean that I was able to run ORTHOS for a long time without a crash) but had sudden and very random (it might happen on one boot and not on another) BSOD's and crashes some times.


sounds like a mobo issure more than a cpu issue, tried messing with the volts/timings/strap on that ?


----------



## miloshs

I think it all comes down to a CPU+MOBO combination... I can do whatever i like on mine as long as im at/under 347MHz FSB... lower multi, higher multi... no probs.
Theres very few people that made E5200's run at 400mhz FSB... actually on ss is on the 18th page of this thread (if not 18 then somewhere around it) and i guess it just comes down to the chip specimen...


----------



## vicious_fishes

e5000 series = muchly underrated.


----------



## azt3c

5000 serie ? there is only one cpu on that line.

after the 5200 the serie 7000 comes, here in Argentina 5200 is 110 dollar and 7300, 150, if i live in the USA i wouldn't doubt about buying 7300 instead 5200


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azt3c* 
5000 serie ? there is only one cpu on that line.

after the 5200 the serie 7000 comes, here in Argentina 5200 is 110 dollar and 7300, 150, if i live in the USA i wouldn't doubt about buying 7300 instead 5200

No, there's also an E5300 who came out at the end of 2008. It has a new stepping R0, so, I wonder if it can overclock better than the M0 E5200.

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLB9U


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
No, there's also an E5300 who came out at the end of 2008. It has a new stepping R0, so, I wonder if it can overclock better than the M0 E5200.

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLB9U

Yea we could make this the E5x00 Overclocking Thread, but i'm not sure if too many people have them... (E5300's)


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Yea we could make this the E5x00 Overclocking Thread, but i'm not sure if too many people have them... (E5300's)

You should srsly do that. Look at the number of first post this thread has already gotten.

Look at how Linskingdom did this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...on-thread.html


----------



## azt3c

wow, where did that one came...

anyway, i bought my 5200 today and i think its running really hot, i'm with the AC on and the temp showing on everest are 40-35Â°c UNDER WATER !

12.5x200
1.2250 vcore, 1.2000 in win 1.8 under load
24Â°c room temp

my old E2220 stock, 12x200 idles under 25Â°c

i remount the block again and its the same.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azt3c* 
wow, where did that one came...

anyway, i bought my 5200 today and i think its running really hot, i'm with the AC on and the temp showing on everest are 40-35Â°c UNDER WATER !

12.5x200
1.2250 vcore, 1.2000 in win 1.8 under load
24Â°c room temp

my old E2220 stock, 12x200 idles under 25Â°c

i remount the block again and its the same.

Don't worry about idle temp with this 45nm cpu. Lot's of them have their temp sensors stucks when idling. I have my core1 sensor stuck at 40, it was idling at 40 at default clock and it's still idling at 40 while the cpu is being overclocked at 3.85ghz.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, my idle temps have always been 38C.


----------



## azt3c

11.5x320 - 3.68ghz - 1.39v
68-66Â°c / room temp 30Â°c
is that ok under load ?
i think its too high for water


----------



## miloshs

I think thats about it.... at 300x12.5 i get 56-58oC while running Orthos and OCCT... Dunno about water cooling... should be a bit lower IMO

Dont forget to configure your Tjmax in all monitoring programs to 100oC... my temps were off too, and once i got that settled everything is fine now...

My friend tho has problems... his CPU runs at 112oC







... so his sensors are messed up. Also i figured it out that on my mobo (P5Q-E) when i turn off CPU spread spectrum my temp go wild, or better to say sensors go ku-ku... Then they show 112oC...


----------



## azt3c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Dont forget to configure your Tjmax in all monitoring programs to 100oC... my temps were off too, and once i got that settled everything is fine now...

how do i do that ?


----------



## glussier

I don't know the performance of your water cooling system.

When you say "under load", it's under load doing what?

What I think, is that 1.39v is a little high for only 3.68ghz. Are you sure you need that many volts to reach that clock speed stably?

If you say that you are running orthos or prime95 on 1.4volt, 68c might be normal. Note that the maximum temp accepted for this cpu is 74c.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azt3c* 
how do i do that ?

Real Temp:
click SETTINGS -> click SET TJ MAX -> type 100 and 100 -> click OK

Core Temp:
dunno about this one... latest version should work alright

Everest:
open EVEREST -> File -> Preferences -> Hardware Monitoring -> set TJ Max Temperature to 100 celsius -> click OK

Thats it...

EDIT: just checked 3.5GHz @ 1.35V full load Prime 95 (just the couple minutes) at 53oC both cores.
As Glussier says... i bet you can do 3.68GHz at 1.36V or so...

EDIT 2:
@ Overclockerfx

Just finished testing OCCT 2h at [email protected] if you want you can add that to stable OC's list... i got a screenie but its after the test was finished, since i was not home while it ran... Hope i can get a bit lower volts at 3.5GHz tho...


----------



## azt3c

it's all the same, i'm thinking seriously to use it naked, without the ihs, i had lower temps with my old e2220 8x400 and it was 65nm... this cpu has a lot of potential but it get too hot :S


----------



## miloshs

As far as i've heard... when water cooling its much better to remove the IHS or at least lap it pretty good to reduce the thickness of the IHS.

Was it that water removes heat slower but can absorb more heat than heatpipie stuff? If thats it, then the less "material" between water and cores the better... Someone correct me if im wrong about water vs heatpipe stuff... im just using my logic here, and its 1am here









EDIT: 20mins into Prime 95 and im at 56-57oC (970rpm fan)

Also can anyone in layman terms explain what the 'ell is VID? I got mine at 1.225V (Core Temp, Real Temp)


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Also can anyone in layman terms explain what the 'ell is VID? I got mine at 1.225V (Core Temp, Real Temp)


vid is the default voltage for your cpu. Some say that the lower the vid for your cpu, the higher it will overclock and at lower volt. This is simply not true. I had 2 E5200 and the one with the lower vid (1.1125volt) could overclock stably at 1.70ghz on 1.42volt. The one I'm using now is clocked at 3.85ghz at 1.39volt and has a vid of 1.2000volt.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


it's all the same, i'm thinking seriously to use it naked, without the ihs, i had lower temps with my old e2220 8x400 and it was 65nm... this cpu has a lot of potential but it get too hot :S


That's one problem with the low end Intel cpus, instead of the cores being weld to the heat spreader, like it is with quad cores and the E8xxx series processors, the cores are glued to the heat spreader. Therefore, the E5200 cores do not transfer heat to the heat spreader as efficiently as done on the high end cpus.

Removing the heat spreader could greatly improve your cooling, however, the drawback is that you have to be more careful when installing your cooler otherwise you might crush the cores if not done properly.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
vid is the default voltage for your cpu. Some say that the lower the vid for your cpu, the higher it will overclock and at lower volt. This is simply not true. I had 2 E5200 and the one with the lower vid (1.1125volt) could overclock stably at 1.70ghz on 1.42volt. The one I'm using now is clocked at 3.85ghz at 1.39volt and has a vid of 1.2000volt.

1. i guess u meant 3.70ghz on 1.42V

2. so this means i actually got a good CPU specimen thats rated at 1.225V? In theory ofcourse...

BTW u know if theres any truth in the "crp" i said before?

Quote:

Was it that water removes heat slower but can absorb more heat than heatpipie stuff? If thats it, then the less "material" between water and cores the better...


----------



## glussier

I managed a 350mhz bus speed (it shows as 349.99mhz in cpuz). To do this, I had to increase *fsb termination voltage* by .08 volt and Northbridge voltage by .10 volt.

So, the new suicide record is 4.375 ghz. I'm so close to 4.4ghz and yet so far.










Here's the link to cpuz validation: http://valid.canardpc.com:80/show_oc.php?id=478093


----------



## 2Rock

Hi everyone. I just ordered some parts to build a PC from scratch for the first time and I'm excited about OCing with it. I found this thread because I am getting an E5200 and wanted to find out what kind of results other people were getting. I will let you know when I get everything together and start getting some numbers.


----------



## 2Rock

Oh! I forgot to mention. I haven't seen anyone talk about using an X38 motherboard (admittedly I didn't read the entire thread). Has anyone else tried overclocking the E5200 on an X38? If so, what kind of results did you get?


----------



## glussier

The DFI Lanparty X38 is a pretty good motherboard and your E5200 should overclock pretty good on it.

Welcome aboard, we are awaiting your first results.


----------



## djhunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


As Glussier says... i bet you can do 3.68GHz at 1.36V or so...


x2
right now I'm running 3.7Ghz @ 1.36v....1.375 in bios

*@miloshs*

Quote:



Just finished testing OCCT 2h at [email protected] if you want you can add that to stable OC's list... i got a screenie but its after the test was finished, since i was not home while it ran... Hope i can get a bit lower volts at 3.5GHz tho...


You should be able to drop the volts a little more for 3.5Ghz...I passed IBT and 2 hr OCCT 3.5 @ 1.34v


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


it's all the same, i'm thinking seriously to use it naked, without the ihs, i had lower temps with my old e2220 8x400 and it was 65nm... this cpu has a lot of potential but it get too hot :S


I killed a e2180 trying that. Never got a single post during and after. My Nirvana just wasn't putting enough pressure on it.

I have had good luck by replacing the TIM between the chip and IHS. Just use a very small portion of elmers glue around the edges when puting it back together. Also be very cafeful not to cut yourself or the chip when cutting the gasket off.

Temps don't really seem to be a problem for me. I'm not even going lap this thing.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I managed a 350mhz bus speed (it shows as 349.99mhz in cpuz). To do this, I had to increase *fsb termination voltage* by .08 volt and Northbridge voltage by .10 volt.


Hmmm u see i tried that too, went all the way up to 1.45V for FSB Tv, and 1.30V for NB. Tried PLL to 1.6V... even SB to 1.3V... lower ram speed... and nothing i guess its just the board...

Cheers on the new one


----------



## vicious_fishes

a p5q can do over 500fsb man, it's not your mobo's quality.

try sb at 1.7, 1.3 for nb, chip at 1.3685, and turn on the setting in cpu options that improves vdroop directly. touched your gtl ref's or ram timings/volts ?


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
a p5q can do over 500fsb man, it's not your mobo's quality.

try sb at 1.7, 1.3 for nb, chip at 1.3685, and turn on the setting in cpu options that improves vdroop directly. touched your gtl ref's or ram timings/volts ?

I just tried the E5200 on my Asus Rampage Extreme and it doesn't do any better. Still limited to 250 on a 12.5x multiplier and 366 on an non fractional multiplier. So, I guess I have attained the highest overclock my cpu can do, which is still pretty good, considering the price of these cpus.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*
a p5q can do over 500fsb man, it's not your mobo's quality.

I know the board itself can do over 500FSB... the whole time im talking about P5Q+E5200 in combination... Have you ever ran an E5200 at 500FSB on this board?

Nope i havent tried GTL settings.Dont really understand what those are for so i didnt want to mess with them just yet.Isn't 1.7V a little too much for SB that runs on 1.1V by default?
I havent touched ram timings but i did lower ram speed to as low as it can go... i thinks 347x2= 694Mhz

I ran NB at 1.3V (or dod you mean to run SB at 1.7V and NB at 1.3V together?) and SB at 1.3V... chip all the way to 1.63V BIOS (1.59V WinXP)... Would bringing CPU PLL to 1.7V have any effect, or is 1.7V too high for PLL?


----------



## glussier

Increasing PLL 1 or 2 notches might help, but I fail to see in what it would help to increase southbridge voltage.

milosh, 1.7volt is way too much for the Southbridge.


----------



## miloshs

^Exactly my point...


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
I know the board itself can do over 500FSB... the whole time im talking about P5Q+E5200 in combination... Have you ever ran an E5200 at 500FSB on this board?

Nope i havent tried GTL settings.Dont really understand what those are for so i didnt want to mess with them just yet.Isn't 1.7V a little too much for SB that runs on 1.1V by default?
I havent touched ram timings but i did lower ram speed to as low as it can go... i thinks 347x2= 694Mhz

I ran NB at 1.3V (or dod you mean to run SB at 1.7V and NB at 1.3V together?) and SB at 1.3V... chip all the way to 1.63V BIOS (1.59V WinXP)... Would bringing CPU PLL to 1.7V have any effect, or is 1.7V too high for PLL?

i've been running my SB at 1.7 for months, bios says 1.5 min, 1.7 max ? haven't got any problems. gtl reference volts is something to do with reducing the "background noise" when processing afaik, i dont really know what they are, just that you need to increase them.

i've got my quad running in it at 440fsb atm, so the bottlneck isn't there.. thats all i was saying.

i haven't touched my pll volts at all. nb is at 1.4 for 440fsb.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
i've been running my SB at 1.7 for months, bios says 1.5 min, 1.7 max ? haven't got any problems. gtl reference volts is something to do with reducing the "background noise" when processing afaik, i dont really know what they are, just that you need to increase them.

i've got my quad running in it at 440fsb atm, so the bottlneck isn't there.. thats all i was saying.

i haven't touched my pll volts at all. nb is at 1.4 for 440fsb.

Sometimes lowering the gtl's helps more than raising them it all depends on your board. My DFI P35 liked low gtl's.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
The DFI Lanparty X38 is a pretty good motherboard and your E5200 should overclock pretty good on it.

Welcome aboard, we are awaiting your first results.









Yeah, x38 is a pretty good board and it does quite well with my E8400 although not as good as the p35 did.


----------



## PizzaMan

Hard to explain, GTL is.

Here is an informing thread I found on a google one day.
http://www.thetechrepository.com/arc...php?t-253.html


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Hard to explain, GTL is.

Here is an informing thread I found on a google one day.
http://www.thetechrepository.com/arc...php?t-253.html

Yes, that's a great guide there are a couple others; I'll see if I can dig them up as well







.


----------



## hout17

I got a completely different E5200 and am using a DFI dk p35 t2rs instead of the ga-p35-ds3l that I first posted a cpuz validation of 4.0ghz with on here which wasn't by any means stable but enough to get a validation.

I got this chip open box $50 and the DFI for $77 so a pretty good budget setup. I've gotten this chip to 3.5ghz 2hours Occt stable probably can do 3.6 - 3.7 staying under 1.4vcore. I'm currently at 1.36vcore. Going to attempt some suicide runs in the next couple of weeks to see what she can do







.


----------



## glussier

That's a good start.

Is 3.5 the highest stable overclock at 1.36volt, or you just set it there and ran occct?


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


That's a good start.

Is 3.5 the highest stable overclock at 1.36volt, or you just set it there and ran occct?


It's the highest stable at that voltage with an 11x multi I adjusted everything incrementally (how you are suppose to overclock lol). I plan on cranking it a bit higher. The chip I had before that I gave my brother in-law can do this at about 1.32vcore.


----------



## alkora

Quick Question. I'm running core temp, with Tj. Max set to 100C (also did it with realtemp), and my temp never dropped before 39C. I've heard that it can get stuck, so I didn't worry about it too much.

When I'm under load though (with AC Freezer 7 Pro), the temp jumps up to 43C. This is stock, no OC. Any reason why this is so high for the Freezer 7 Pro? I made sure I used very little Thermal Paste (AS5). Ideas, thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## miloshs

I wouldn't worry about that... they run hot at stock, but they dont heat up that easy when OC'd... 39oC at idle is probably due to lack of airflow within the case itself...

I have 5x 120mm fans, and i still idle at 36-37oC... at stock, and at 3.6GHz...

So id say your perfectly safe...


----------



## djhunt

Quick question.....I have my 3.6Ghz OC running orthos right now, but the CPU speed on the orthos display says 3.75? I have CPUZ running right next to it reading 300 x 12= 3.6

Is this typical?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djhunt*


Quick question.....I have my 3.6Ghz OC running orthos right now, but the CPU speed on the orthos display says 3.75? I have CPUZ running right next to it reading 300 x 12= 3.6

Is this typical?


Yes it is. The reason it is happening this way is that Orthos is using the default cpu multiplier to calculate the frequency of your cpu.


----------



## djhunt

Makes perfect sense!

Thank You Sir


----------



## alkora

Anyone want to do quick overview on my bios settings to make sure they are looking ok? I'm wanting to start with a 3.66GHZ OC and this is what I'm thinking. I've got 2x2GB Crucial Balistix 800 ram (4-4-4-12).

I need some help on the best system memory multiplier and any other settings you guys think should be changed. Any ideas?

Gigabyte EP45-UD3P

Code:


Code:


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster ...............: AUTO
CPU Clock Ratio ..........................: [B]11X[/B]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio.....................: 
Frequency ...........................: [B]3.66GHz (333x11)[/B]

Clock Chip Control Standard Clock Control
CPU Host Clock Control..................: [enabled] 
CPU Host Frequency (Mhz) ............: 333

PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) .........: 100
C.I.A.2 .................................:[Disabled]

Advanced Clock Control [Press Enter]
CPU Clock Drive...........................: 800mV 
PCI Express Clock Drive.................: 900mV
CPU Clock Skew (ps)....................: 0ps
MCH Clock Skew (ps)...................: 0ps (tried 150 no success)

DRAM Performance Control
Performance Enhance...................: [STANDARD]
(G)MCH Frequency Latch...............: [Auto]
System Memory Multiplier ..............: [B]Need help on this[/B]
Memory Frequency (Mhz) ..............: [B]Dependent on above setting[/B]
DRAM Timing Selectable ................: [Manual]

Standard Timing Control
CAS Latency Time........................ 5
tRCD ......................................... 5
tRP'........................................... 5
tRAS.......................................... 15

Advanced Timing Control
tRRD........................................... Auto
WTR..........................................Auto
tWR............................................Auto
tRFC...........................................Auto
tRTP........................................... Auto
Command Rate (CMD) ....................:Auto

Driving Strength Profiles
Driving Strength ............................ Auto
Channel A
Static tRead Value.........................: [Auto] 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................: Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Channel B
Static tRead Value.........................:Auto 
tRD Phase0 Adjustment...................:Auto
tRD Phase1 Adjustment...................:Auto 
tRD Phase2 Adjustment .................:Auto 
tRD Phase3 Adjustment..................:Auto
Trd2rd(Different Rank)....................:Auto 
Twr2wr(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Twr2rd(Different Rank)...................:Auto 
Trd2wr(Same/Diff Rank)..................:Auto 
Dimm1 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps
Dimm2 Clock Skew Control...............:Auto ps

Motherboard Voltage Control
Voltage Type.â€¦â€¦â€¦... Manual
CPU
CPU Vcoreâ€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦.........................: 1.35V [B]This is flexible[/B]
CPU Terminationâ€¦..... 1.200V*.......: 1.2
CPU PLLâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....1.500V*.......: Auto
CPU Referen.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦....0.76V*.......: Auto
MCH/ICH
MCH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.100V...........: 1.20 
MCH Referenceâ€¦.â€¦â€¦.0.760V...........; 0.76
MCH/DRAM Ref.â€¦......0.900V...........: Auto
ICH I/Oâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.....1.500V............: 1.5
ICH Coreâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...â€¦â€¦1.100V............: 1.1

DRAM
DRAM Voltage â€¦â€¦....1.800V............: 2.0
DRAM Termination .â€¦0.900V............: Auto
Channel A Reference 0.900V............: Auto
Channel B Reference 0.900V............: Auto

Advanced Settings
Limit CPUID Max. to 3.....................: [Disabled]
No-Execute Memory Protect............: [Disabled]
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E)................: [Disabled]
C2/C2E State Support....................: [Disabled]
x C4/C4E State Support..................: [Disabled]
CPU Thermal Monitor 2(TM2) ...........: [Enabled]
CPU EIST Function.........................: [Disabled]
Virtualization Technology................: [Disabled]


----------



## djhunt

@alkora

To give you an idea of vcore....right now I'm running 3.6Ghz (300 x 12) and I have 1.375v in bios but drops to 1.36v under load. You can start @ 1.35 and see if it works, if not bump it up a little. Every chip is different and you will just have to feel it out and see how your chip reacts.

For memory, I'd set the multiplier @ 1:1 for now, even if it's underclocked just to see what kind of OC you can do with the E5200 first, then worry about ram.


----------



## miloshs

Oh man!!! Can i ask you real quick if you can do something for me? Can you find out the max FSB frequency you can get with EP45-UD3P??? I wanted to buy UD3R version, but the retailer was out of it, and i got P5Q-E....

Anyhow... i personally think you should run your ram at CL5 and hit 1000mhz (i guess your modules beign CL4 can probably hit 900+ MHz), everything else seems fine to me... All of the other RAM settings, youll have to tweak yourself... trial and error way...

And maybe raise the voltage on your ram a bit... 1.8V seems a bit low for 2gb CL4 modules... maybe 2.1V since your ram is supposed to runa at 2.0V by default.

And maybe try 300x12 = 3600mhz..... that way you can run your ram at 1000mhz...

EDIT: and yes as djhunt says... OC at lowest ram speed, then once you find your max stable OC, tune your ram to 900-1000mhz CL5 2.0-2.1V


----------



## alkora

@miloshs
Do you want to know the max I can set it to or the max I can to boot?
Thanks, I'll try out those settings and play with them.

@djhunt
Thanks, I'll give it a shot.

Is there a link that explains getting the multiplier to 1:1?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkora* 
@miloshs
Do you want to know the max I can set it to or the max I can to boot?

Is there a link that explains getting the multiplier to 1:1?

1. I need to know max FSB that you can post at using 12.5x multi...

2. Set your ram at 2.00x and that will give you 1:1 (or FSBx2 cuz its DDR2)...
Actually just experiment cuz if i remmember right UD3P BIOS will show you the speed your ram will be running after reseting your PC (Save & Exit). Just try those 2.00's to find corresponding strap version that you need.

EDIT: 2.00C is for running your RAM at 1:1 at 200mhz strap...
Here:









xxxA - 266mhz
xxxB - 333mhz
xxxC - 200mhz
xxxD - 400mhz

Oh and be carefull while finding out max FSB with 12.5x multi... 347x12.5 is already 4340mhz... if you cant/are afraid to do more than that, lower ur multi to 10x or under and try then... We dont want you messing up your new chip


----------



## djhunt

IBT question.....
When I open IBT, it recognizes 2496 MB of physical memory available. However, when I turn off error detection, set max stress level and try to run the program, it fails immediately because "No runs allowed for LinData\\x86\\linpack32.exe: not enough memory"....therefore I tell it to use 1/2 stress and it recognizes 2496 MB memory, tests using 1248 MB and passes 100% no problem...wth









I don't understand why I'm still having this problem with IBT? It runs and passes fine with 1 stick of memory installed, but not both. I ran 10 passes ~11hrs of memtest on both sticks and they pass with no errors. Should I up the voltage more? They say 1.8v on the side and I have them running @ +0.2 in bios.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djhunt* 
IBT question.....
When I open IBT, it recognizes 2496 MB of physical memory available. However, when I turn off error detection, set max stress level and try to run the program, it fails immediately because "No runs allowed for LinDatax86linpack32.exe: not enough memory"....therefore I tell it to use 1/2 stress and it recognizes 2496 MB memory, tests using 1248 MB and passes 100% no problem...wth









I don't understand why I'm still having this problem with IBT? It runs and passes fine with 1 stick of memory installed, but not both. I ran 10 passes ~11hrs of memtest on both sticks and they pass with no errors. Should I up the voltage more? They say 1.8v on the side and I have them running @ +0.2 in bios.

Your problem is that you are running a 32bit version of windows vista. Programs under windows 32bit can't take more than 2gB.

To fix your problem, you'll have to run msconfig and limit your ram to 2gB for testing purpose or use the half stress option.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djhunt* 
IBT question.....
When I open IBT, it recognizes 2496 MB of physical memory available. However, when I turn off error detection, set max stress level and try to run the program, it fails immediately because "No runs allowed for LinDatax86linpack32.exe: not enough memory"....therefore I tell it to use 1/2 stress and it recognizes 2496 MB memory, tests using 1248 MB and passes 100% no problem...wth









I don't understand why I'm still having this problem with IBT? It runs and passes fine with 1 stick of memory installed, but not both. I ran 10 passes ~11hrs of memtest on both sticks and they pass with no errors. Should I up the voltage more? They say 1.8v on the side and I have them running @ +0.2 in bios.

Humph... The only reason i've come up with IBT seeing less RAM is because it only sees free windows memory... not the whole amount of RAM installed.










And the rest is probably cuz u have a 32-bit Windows,and are trying to run "old style DOS" program with more than 2GB's of RAM... Try running the x64 bit version of linpack and see if it even tries to run on a 32-bit Vista...

And as far as your ram is concerned... i think def is 1.9V (if you have CL5 version). If you running CL4 then its more 2.0-2.2V depends... Check your modules for exact voltage...

EDIT: Guess i was bit late on the available ram issue...







, Oh and i just saw that you said they run 1.8V default... they shouldn't need more than than if theyre not OC'd... If you set timings to CL4 perhaps theres your problem... then they'll need:

1. more voltage
2. slower timings


----------



## djhunt

Thanks for the replies...
I'm not so concerned with the amount of memory it sees because I realize that running a 32-bit system will only recognize 3.2-3.4gb minus the GPU memory. I only installed 4gb to take complete advantage of the maximum Windows would recognize.

However, my concern is that it fails and says there isn't enough memory available on max stress. So as glussier says, I run the test on 1/2 stress and it works fine, I just passed 10 iterations of IBT and I'm working on 2hr OCCT right now. I only want to stabilize my OC and it's hard to tell when it's stable or not when you can pass certain programs and not last 2 seconds on others.









@miloshs
On the side of my ram it says 1.8v...however I looked at the specs on newegg and it says 1.9v. So what should I set the voltage at if I am only running it @ 450mhz, 5-5-5-18? Right now it's set @ +0.2 in bios and I think default is 1.8v, therefore 2.0v?

Thanks again guys









EDIT: see link for ram


----------



## miloshs

The reason you fail IBT testing is cuz you're trying to run the test with 2.4GB's of RAM and the program can only use as much as 2GB's... And therefor it fails miserably cuz its missing 400MB of memory that it needs to run. At least thats how i see things on that issue. As glussier said, try limiting available memory to 2GB's and youll probably pass the test easy...

I'm guessing 2.0V is enough for 900mhz (or did you mean "real" 450mhz?)... Anyhow i think 2.0V is probably (or 2.1V tops) enought voltage for anything that your RAM can handle without burning up









Quote form Newegg customer review:

Quote:



i've had the original ver1 of this ram for over 6months. the second time i ordered it, i received version2

ver2 is graded for 1.8v and not 1.9v as advertised.


another one:

Quote:



Running at DDR-922, 5-5-5-5-18-2T SPD @ 2.2 volts, perfectly stable (overnight Othos/2xPrime95).


Newegg customer reviews are defacto much better than any review out there... You can really see if the stuff is worth having. The downside is, that it takes too much time to read all of them (780 reviews on your Corsairs)


----------



## glussier

Quote:



I just passed 10 iterations of IBT and I'm working on 2hr OCCT right now. I only want to stabilize my OC and it's hard to tell when it's stable or not when you can pass certain programs and not last 2 seconds on others.


If you can run 10 repetitions of IBT, 2 hours of OCCCT will be a piece of cake. You should after try your regular apps and make sure they are still working. IBT and OCCCT will test your cpu and ram, but your other peripherals, graphic card, hard-drive, usb ports etc haven't been tested yet on your overclocked system.


----------



## miloshs

What are you guys temps while running IBT at your max stable OC's? Running it at [email protected] and seems kinda high at 66oC...


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


What are you guys temps while running IBT at your max stable OC's? Running it at [email protected] and seems kinda high at 66oC...


It depends on, if I run IBT just after a reboot of after having used the computer for a while.

Note that the more ram you have, the earlier you run ibt after a reboot and a 64bit o/s will increase your temps.

If I run IBT just after a reboot with vista 64bit and 8gB of ram, the max cpu temp is 81c. If I run some apps before running ibt, my max cpu temp is around 65c.

IBT will stress less your system with a 32bit o/s, however ibt will guarantee that you are stable under that 32bit o/s, but you'll have to retest if you are switching to a 64bit o/s.

Note that there is no real problem running ibt and exceeding Intel's recommended temp, that is exactly what ibt was designed for, just don't run it 24/7 every day. I use ibt for my highest stable overclock, but don't use it to test my intermediate frequencies on the way to the frequency I want to keep using my overclocked computer.


----------



## djhunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


The reason you fail IBT testing is cuz you're trying to run the test with 2.4GB's of RAM and the program can only use as much as 2GB's... And therefor it fails miserably cuz its missing 400MB of memory that it needs to run.


Seems logical, do you guys not have this problem....or do you run 64-bit OS?

I saw that first review you posted from newegg once I linked it in my last post. So I guess that means I have ver2. But then that makes you wonder what version the second quoted customer review has? If it is the 1.9v version and is stable @ 2.2v, should I try my 1.8v @ 2.1v? Also, my FSB is 300, mem multi is set @ 3. So it's running 900mhz right now on 2.0v

My temps on IBT running 3.6Ghz @ 1.36 are 67c max, and right now on OCCT @ same speed and voltage 54c.

BTW glussier, 
how would I test the other apps, just run them? Because I'm running IE and Itunes while the stress tests are going on....sure they move slowly, but everything seems operational.









EDIT: I just saw in your sigs that you guys are running Vista x64.....what are the benefits of running 64-bit besides increased memory? I have XP x64 but never thought of running it. Vista x32 seems to be fine for me if all I gain is .7 Gb of ram.


----------



## glussier

Quote:

BTW glussier,
how would I test the other apps, just run them? Because I'm running IE and Itunes while the stress tests are going on....sure they move slowly, but everything seems operational.
Nothing special, just run your apps normally to make sure they are still working properly on your overclocked system.

The biggest advantage of running a 64bit o/s for the home user is access to a larger amount of memory.


----------



## PizzaMan

dJhunt, sounds like you are having a dual channel compatibility issue. Put each stick in separate channels so that they do not run dual channel. If they pass, check with Gigabyte and make sure your RAM is compatible.

Also, run a blended Orthos test on single sticks. I'm guessing one stick is going bad, if it's not a compatibly issue.


----------



## djhunt

Alright, thanks guys
I started to think maybe it could be a mobo problem too after the sticks passed memtest individually. I also posted a few pages back that with only one stick installed (tried it with each one) it passes IBT no problems. However, like miloshs and glussier suggested, running 1/2 stress seems to work since it keeps the memory used for stress testing under 2gigs for the 32-bit version of IBT.

If I install them in seperate channels, will it still be 4gb (or whatever Windows recognizes) just not running dual channel? Is there a downside to not running dual channel if it still utilizes all available memory?


----------



## glussier

Quote:

If I install them in seperate channels, will it still be 4gb (or whatever Windows recognizes) just not running dual channel? Is there a downside to not running dual channel if it still utilizes all available memory?
You'll have less memory bandwidth. In most case you won't even notive the difference in performance.


----------



## PizzaMan

I've seen bad sticks pass memtest86. I've had memory at settings that pass memtest, but fail to boot windows. Don't stop at memtest. You really can't trust any one app to warrant a stable config. Use multiple tests to ensure the most stabilty.

Dual channel is quicker then single channel, but you really only notice it in benchmarking.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djhunt* 
Alright, thanks guys
I started to think maybe it could be a mobo problem too after the sticks passed memtest individually. I also posted a few pages back that with only one stick installed (tried it with each one) it passes IBT no problems. However, like miloshs and glussier suggested, running 1/2 stress seems to work since it keeps the memory used for stress testing under 2gigs for the 32-bit version of IBT.

If I install them in seperate channels, will it still be 4gb (or whatever Windows recognizes) just not running dual channel? Is there a downside to not running dual channel if it still utilizes all available memory?

How many passes did each memory stick go through on memtest? You should do 4 or 5 passes on each stick. This way you have a lot better chance of finding an instability.

Also Pizzaman is correct testing your memory with more than one app is recommended to cover all of your bases.


----------



## djhunt

Each stick had 10 passes on them.

It's passed 10 iterations of IBT and a 2hr OCCT, currently it's on a blended run of orthos and will be overnight....provided it keeps running. I'll see how it plays out. If it doesn't pass I will try seperating the channels, or running orthos with each stick individually to see if one or the other fails.

I really appreciate all the tips and ideas. I'm learning alot, but there is one steep learning curve to effectively OC


----------



## quaaark

So I got all the way to 3.75 ghz on 1.232 cpuz volts, but whatever I do to the voltage, I just can't get the fsb higher. I know I can go faster though!







I'll fiddle around tomorrow.


----------



## PizzaMan

Try adding FSB or VTT voltage.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
So I got all the way to 3.75 ghz on 1.232 cpuz volts, but whatever I do to the voltage, I just can't get the fsb higher. I know I can go faster though!







I'll fiddle around tomorrow.

3.75GHz at 1.232V?! Are you sure, thats like running stock volts at 3.7GHz....
If it is... its a good one...


----------



## vicious_fishes

quark has possibly the best bang-for-buck machine on ocn, just to go completely OT.


----------



## hout17

I was reading in the intel E5000 series specs that the max cpu recommended cpu vtt (fsb termination voltage) was 1.26v. Then absolute max was 1.45v. What do you suggest I keep it under I haven't really messed with it yet but am going to up it to see if I can't gain some stability?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


quark has possibly the best bang-for-buck machine on ocn, just to go completely OT.










I doubt very much that his processor is stable running occct, prime95 or 10 loops of ibt. We never saw a screen shot confirming that his cpu was stable at that clock speed.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


I was reading in the intel E5000 series specs that the max cpu recommened cpu vtt was 1.26v. Then absolute max was 1.45v. What do you suggest I keep it under I haven't really messed with it yet but am going to up it to see if I can't gain some stability.


I upped mine from 1.2 to 1.28 and I was only able to gain 1mhz in fsb. vtt is also called "fsb termination voltage" so this is the voltage of the bus. I doubt that increasing that voltage to 1.45 would help much. The E5200 has a low bus frequency, so the only thing, I believe, you will get by upping the voltage all that much will be heat generated by your cpu.


----------



## alkora

Thanks guys for your help earlier.

For some reason, I can't get it to be stable past 3.25GHZ. I've gotten it to post and get into windows on 3.33, 3.5, 3.66, but they all fail in stress testing. This is underclocking my ram. I've also run memtest86 to rule out my ram as the problem.

I'm running 3.25 at 1.3125V and i've tried the above up in the 1.38 range and it still isn't stable.

Any thoughts? Not a good OC chip?


----------



## PizzaMan

As stated before you can't trust memtest solely to rule out a bad stick of ram. I've had bad stick pass memtest.


----------



## glussier

Alkora, have you manually set your ram voltage in the bios? If not, check at what ram voltage your ram is suppose to work and go in the bios to set-it at that.


----------



## djhunt

What are max safe NB and FSB voltages?
I've got them at +0.2 and +0.15 for a 300 x 12 OC

It passes 10 iterations of IBT and 2hr OCCT stable. I let it run orthos overnight and it failed @ 7hrs 16mins.


----------



## alkora

@glussier
Yeah, i've manually set my ram voltage. Rated is 2.0V and I've tried that and 2.1 for the OC.

@pizzaman
Is there another way to test the RAM?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djhunt*


What are max safe NB and FSB voltages?
I've got them at +0.2 and +0.15 for a 300 x 12 OC


The fsb voltage is 1.26 for an E5200
As for the NB, it depends of the chipsets. Your motherboard is equipped with a P35 chipset which already requires more voltage than a P43/P45 chipset. You can do a Google search to find the max voltage for the P35.

Quote:



It passes 10 iterations of IBT and 2hr OCCT stable. I let it run orthos overnight and it failed @ 7hrs 16mins.



What did you test in Orthos, the small ffts, large ffts or the blend test???

Oups I've reread your previous post, and you are running the blend test. You should redo the test with the small ffts or the large ffts. The small ffts will tell you if there is anything wrong with the cpu, the large ffts mostly test the ram.


----------



## PizzaMan

Orthos blend is good for testing ram. OCCT and other CPU test will also fail with bad ram. Test with your CPU at stock so you can rule out CPU being a factor. Try testing one stick at a time.

EDIT: yea, large FFTs are good for testing ram too. Blended has found problems I've had with ram.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alkora* 
Thanks guys for your help earlier.

For some reason, I can't get it to be stable past 3.25GHZ. I've gotten it to post and get into windows on 3.33, 3.5, 3.66, but they all fail in stress testing. This is underclocking my ram. I've also run memtest86 to rule out my ram as the problem.

I'm running 3.25 at 1.3125V and i've tried the above up in the 1.38 range and it still isn't stable.

Any thoughts? Not a good OC chip?

If i got it right... You tried 1.38V Vcore? Why dont you try running it at higher FSB and lower multi (as glussier stated earlier, some E5200 are more stable when using non fractional multiplier)... Try multi at 10x,11x,12x...
You can also try and increase FSB voltage, upto 1.3V (same as VTT or FSB termination voltage), and/or NB voltage, upto 1.3V...
You can also try increasing PLL voltage, but that one is mostly needed when running 400+ FSB

Also i see youre running your ram at over 800mhz so it would be wise to lower that to the lowest possible frequency until u determine highest stable OC on the CPU/FSB... Increasing RAM speed and timings comes after that...

And just out of curiosity... whats your CPU VID? You can see it in Real Temo and/or Core Temp...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djhunt*
What are max safe NB and FSB voltages?
I've got them at +0.2 and +0.15 for a 300 x 12 OC

I think its
NB = 1.40V
FSB Term Volt. = 1.30V (tops 1.35V)

Ive ran FSB voltage at 1.48V, but not in the long run... just for suicide runs..

P.S. I dunno why, but awfully lot of ppl always complain about their RAM... Most of the time it has nothing to do with DDR modules, and in the end comes down to something not set up right... Examples are djhunts IBT on 32-bit system, and Alkora's high RAM frequency while OCing.
Honestly i've never had problems with any of my PC components (EVER!!! - except when i bashed my mobo with my fist







), and personally think every piece of PC hardware is a togh mofo, and doesnt break easy...
Just wanted to throw that one out, hope you guys dont mind


----------



## alkora

@Pizzaman
Thanks- I'm running Prime now, have been for a couple hours. I'll retest with tighter timings later.

@miloshs
Yeah, my ram is now 800+, but thats just because 3.25 is stable for me. When I was trying higher, my ram was usually in the 6-700 range. I'll try the FSB voltage changes later and let you know. Luckily my board has some seriously nice heatsinks that will allow it to handle the extra voltage heat.

CPU VID = 1.2500V

I have used 1.38VCore, yes. I'm willing to try Glussier's suggestion of the 105% of intel's reccomendation as a max VCore. I think i might try that in conjunction with my next OC. I saw some other people talking about needing to have 1.4V+ to even get a stable 3.3GHZ+ OC. I guess it depends on the chip?
I'm not worried about lifespan, but 1Year of life would be nice.

Here is what i've tried:
10x333, 11x333, 10.5x333, 12x300, 11x300, 12x280.


----------



## FeZ

Here it's mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=476570


----------



## glussier

Quote:



I have used 1.38VCore, yes. I'm willing to try Glussier's suggestion of the 105% of intel's reccomendation as a max VCore


I always followed that guideline and never had a problem. In fact, I still have P4s dating 2003 that are still going strong after 5 years of 24/7 duty.


----------



## djhunt

Welcome to the forum








Nice [email protected] what vcore?
Did you run any stress tests on it?


----------



## FeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djhunt* 
Welcome to the forum








Nice [email protected] what vcore?
Did you run any stress tests on it?

thx.

1.475 on bios for that speed (my vid is 1.2v), and I didn't run any stress test because It's very hot in here (summer, just waiting for one cold night to do it), just ran some lame benchs like spi etc. I'll try to go for the 4ghz but the hot is killing me xD


----------



## djhunt

Summer....where you located?


----------



## FeZ

south america


----------



## miloshs

Welcome FeZ..... nice OC you have there... keep it up!


----------



## quaaark

Yeah it's not stable. I thought it was, because I was playing fallout 3 for about 20 minutes the other night without any hitches, but it crashed 15 minutes into occt


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
Yeah it's not stable. I thought it was, because I was playing fallout 3 for about 20 minutes the other night without any hitches, but it crashed 15 minutes into occt









You probably have to give your processor some more juice. You should also do proper testing and make sure your setup is perfectly stable.


----------



## quaaark

Just got back.. this looks pretty stable to me







I hope 2h is enough.


----------



## glussier

Do 2 hours of occct instead, it's equivalent to almost 24hours of orthos or prime95. If you really want to test your setup, do 10 iterations of IntelBurnTest.

At what is the vcore set in bios and idling in windows? But, still, it is a very good overclock


----------



## quaaark

I'll do the OCCT 2h tomorrow, thanks for the info!

Yeah I was wondering about that. My idle vcore is 1.264.

edit: bios says it's 1.30625


----------



## glussier

I'd like to have your chip. If you can do 3750 at that voltage, you might be the only one in this whole thread who will be able to reach 4ghz 24/7 stable.


----------



## quaaark

I feel special


----------



## glussier

Would you mind posting the fpo/batch#?

The one I'm using now is 3828A782

And, I have another one: 3827A804


----------



## quaaark

3828a839


----------



## PizzaMan

If you would, lower your multi to 10 and see how far you can push the FSB.


----------



## glussier

So yours was made in Costa Rica in 2008 week 28 and lot number a839

Mines, both are Costa Rica, but 1 is week 28 and the other is week 27. The week 28 cpu overclocks a bit better than the week 27.


----------



## PizzaMan

Mine is 3826A204, with an FSB wall at 308.


----------



## glussier

My week 27 as an fsb wall at 367 and the week 28 can go higher than 350.

I'd like to see the new R0 stepping E5300, and see if it overclocks better than the M0 E5200. If there was one available in my area, I'd go and get it.


----------



## miloshs

Where are you guys getting the fpo/batch number from? CPU box? Or somewhere else?

EDIT: Just read batch number is on the box and IHS... So there is sense in keeping the CPU box afterall... too bad i threw mine out







(stupid!) I guess ill have to wait until i take off the HSF...


----------



## glussier

At the bottom left of the sticker on the box.


----------



## miloshs

Too bad... im used at AMD's way of placing a CPU sticker on the CPU booklet.... threw the damn box away... bah...


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Too bad... im used at AMD's way of placing a CPU sticker on the CPU booklet.... threw the damn box away... bah...


The fpo/batch can also be seen on the last line printed on your cpu ihs, if you feel like reinstalling-it.









With Intel, you get the case badge on the cpu booklet.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


My week 27 as an fsb wall at 367 and the week 28 can go higher than 350.

I'd like to see the new R0 stepping E5300, and see if it overclocks better than the M0 E5200. If there was one available in my area, I'd go and get it.


Yea, should make this a e5XXX thread.


----------



## glussier

I think he will, as soon as one of us manages to get one.


----------



## quaaark

So I went into bios, set the multi to 10x, then increased the FSB until it wouldn't post, finetuning and adjusting vcore as needed. The max that would post was 361, but I could only get into windows with 360.

Is this the correct procedure?


----------



## glussier

Yes it is.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
So I went into bios, set the multi to 10x, then increased the FSB until it wouldn't post, finetuning and adjusting vcore as needed. The max that would post was 361, but I could only get into windows with 360.

Is this the correct procedure?

Reading around 360fsb seems to be the wall for this chip might have to increase nb to get a higher fsb that is if you want it higher.


----------



## alkora

Quick question, not much time. I put my v to 1.44 and then OCd to 3.66, but then, like only one of my cores was actually working, and the other one was like only doing half the work. I ran prime and core1 did like 20 tests and core0 did like 8, ideas?


----------



## PizzaMan

Alkora, do you get the same result with stock FSB? What prime stress tests have you tried it on?

Quaaark, very nice FSB sir. I would leave the FSB as high as you feel comfortable with NB volts and just adjust multi to raise and lower your FSB until you find a good 24/7 sweet spot. With the vcore you have been posting I would suggest maybe a 350 fsb with a 11 multi at around 1.36/1.38v for a nice 3.85Ghz 24/7OC.

Out of no were, I've been hit with instability. I started off tonight by rebooting to change settings to all stock and test my ram. I moved everything back to auto except my mem which I fixed to default 800 4-4-4-12 2.2v. Apon restarting, opening Orthos and speedfan I clicked a Large FFT in Orthos and noticed my stock load temps where 51C. Then I looked at my vcore. O.O 1.54v OMG! At least I know 1.54v isn't a sudden death to my chip. Never really wanted to find out. I took this quick screenshot and rebooted. Apon reboot my BIOS said my currant setting was 1.2v, but went ahead and took it off auto and set it to 1.2v. Though, it does make me wonder. Why 1.54v? hmmmm


----------



## quaaark

Well, I went a bit overboard tonight.. I kept on thinking that this thing could go faster. Then I couldn't stop, and here I was.


















I guess I lucked out and got an really amazing chip, considering that a newbie like me got it so far.







validate


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hi all,

I have an E5200 I purchased almost as soon as they came out (heh) and finally got it onto an Asus P5Q Pro board. I don't have much of a pictorial record to show you all, except for an HWMonitor output showing idle temps, here -- (click the link to view if there's an issue)



Note that Core #0 is "stuck" at 39 C. Core #1, however, reads pretty reasonably. In fact, if I Prime95 this thing, Core 0 starts to read properly too, as both cores peg out at around 43 degrees C.

This is an OC to 3.0 GHz; my CPU-Z for this is at this link. Basically I left everything at Auto except for Disabling Spread Spectrum (I have read that enabling this causes radiofrequency interference sometimes, and since I have a wireless router I'd prefer to not disrupt the signal).

The voltage readout by CPU-Z is 1.160-1.168 V. Stock voltage readouts at 2.5 GHz ranged from around 1.13-1.15, depending. I think the Vdroop is more pronounced at lower frequencies, perhaps.

All in all, a pretty easy overclock except for when I tried to get a little too ambitious and caused Prime95 to crash all over the place when I took it up to 266 MHz on the FSB. After backing it off to stock and slowly climbing back up - 220, 230, 240, and prime95-ing for half an hour at least each time, I was able to ensure stability and in fact, at 240, I let it go for over an hour and a half before I terminated the P95 and certified it stable-enough-for-my-purposes.

I'll probably try a 12-hour prime95 at some point, but I am not eager to be away from the computer in case something fails. $100 is not the end of the world for a CPU, but it's still money I'd rather not spend replacing one that's irrevocably broken, heh.


----------



## quaaark

I too have a stuck sensor, it never goes below 32 degrees, and when raises, it doesn't move as much as the other one. Not really a big deal.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
I too have a stuck sensor, it never goes below 32 degrees, and when raises, it doesn't move as much as the other one. Not really a big deal.


A lot of the 45nm cpus have this behavior. My 2 E5200 do that, one of them has both thermal sensors stuck at 40 on idle and the other one has one stuck at 40.

One thing to note, is that the sensors are not made to report temps but to protect your cpu when the delta temp gets close to tjmax. So, the further away you get from tjmax and the les accurate becomes the temps. According to Intel, all temps reported with a delta of 50 or more from tjmax are meaningless. In other words, someone could having a cpu reporting 28c on idle is not an indication that his/her processor is idling at a lower temp. than an other user having a cpu reporting an idling temp of 37c or 40c.


----------



## minu94

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
Well, I went a bit overboard tonight.. I kept on thinking that this thing could go faster. Then I couldn't stop, and here I was.


















I guess I lucked out and got an really amazing chip, considering that a newbie like me got it so far.







validate

What VID does your Coretemp say u have?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


Well, I went a bit overboard tonight.. I kept on thinking that this thing could go faster. Then I couldn't stop, and here I was.


















I guess I lucked out and got an really amazing chip, considering that a newbie like me got it so far.







validate


Holy pijamas, Batman! 1.488V







....i hope youre happy cuz u bummed me out now









U think you can do more? Or did you hit a wall?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*

One thing to note, is that the sensors are not made to report temps but to protect your cpu when the delta temp gets close to tjmax. So, the further away you get from tjmax and the les accurate becomes the temps. According to Intel, all temps reported with a delta of 50 or more from tjmax are meaningless. In other words, someone could having a cpu reporting 28c on idle is not an indication that his/her processor is idling at a lower temp. than an other user having a cpu reporting an idling temp of 37c or 40c.


Good to know... makes perfect sens for the ridiculous idle temps we're all getting...

P.S. lol we should really put our CPU VID's into our signatures







.... batch too if you know it.... just an idea


----------



## quaaark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minu94*


What VID does your Coretemp say u have?


Coretemp says 1.0875v

miloshs It might be able to go faster, but I wasn't too comfortable working already above the absolute maximum.. maybe another day


----------



## Quantum Reality

Can you at least force the RAM to be "DDR2-667"? I use that trick when overclocking to protect the RAM from going wonky due to running too fast.










It so happens that divider makes my DDR2 run at 800 when my FSB is 240 MHz, so that's a nice coincidence.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haste*


the ram i have is rated to run at 1066 so why would i want to downclock it that much? is there a reason? ive been running amd socket 939 stuff for the past 3 years, so intel overclocking on 775 is totally new to me...its foreign.

any help u all can give me would be appreciated.


Start by filling out your sig rig. 
http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## alkora

@Pizzaman
When running stock FSB, it runs fine. When I was testing at 3.5 and 3.6 w/ 1.38V, it wasn't doing that, so I think that I'm just giving it too much voltage. I went straight to 1.44, i'm gonna try 1.42 later, just not enough time in the day with the wife unit...

EDIT:
This is with Prime. Didn't do many other tests. I think i just over volted it.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haste* 
the ram i have is rated to run at 1066 so why would i want to downclock it that much? is there a reason? ive been running amd socket 939 stuff for the past 3 years, so intel overclocking on 775 is totally new to me...its foreign.

any help u all can give me would be appreciated.

If you're running them stock at 1066 then just force them to be "DDR2-800" instead. I use DDR2-800, thus my 667 trick.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


Coretemp says 1.0875v

miloshs It might be able to go faster, but I wasn't too comfortable working already above the absolute maximum.. maybe another day


I guess from this i can assume that lower VID CPU's can provide higher clocks at lower volts... Thats a crazy low VID mate














..

I would also guess that low VID CPU's can't take as much volts as higher VID ones... for example i've run mine at 1.63V... i doubt yours can take as much? What do you think?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



I would also guess that low VID CPU's can't take as much volts as higher VID ones... for example i've run mine at 1.63V... i doubt yours can take as much? What do you think?


No, they can take the exact same voltage. The vid only mean the highest voltage required that Intel required to get the yield that they wanted to have on a particular wafer.

For example:

Let's assume that Intel wanted to have 60% yield on a particular batch (wafers), and for that they needed to use 1.2000volt, than the processors for that particular batch will have a 1.2000volt vid.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haste*


as far as i can tell by my cpu-z validation, thats where my memory is set at? unless im seeing something wrong

sig has been updated with my rig.


Yes, cpuz validation shows your ram settings, ie frequency and timings settings.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


No, they can take the exact same voltage. The vid only mean the highest voltage required that Intel required to get the yield that they wanted to have on a particular wafer.

For example:

Let's assume that Intel wanted to have 60% yield on a particular batch (wafers), and for that they needed to use 1.2000volt, than the processors for that particular batch will have a 1.2000volt vid.


Okay mate, thats not funny... where do you get all that data from?!


----------



## PizzaMan

wiki prbly









Most info is just a google away.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Yeah, Here's mine, just to show a typical example. As you can see the actual memory timings are stated along with the speed and divider.









Since DDR2 is double-pumped, multiply the speed by 2 to get the real speed.


----------



## andrei80

E5200 11.10.2008 batch q833a948 made in Malayesia vid 1.2000
4ghz 1,328v(load) occtpt 1h stable. 3,41 ghz stock voltage(1,15 load)
Gonna try more during following days. This baby smells like a champion!(or is it my perspiration?







)
MB is Giga P35 DS3R, 2x2G A-data extreme ddr800+(at 4ghz it is 800mhz 4 4 3 10 2v)
How does one get to be listed in the top on first page?


----------



## wolfy87

wow, 1000 posts, I haven`t been here for a while..

I`ve gotten mine to 3.8 with 1.458V, which was too much V and not very stable...
I have perfect stability with 1.375V @ 3.4Ghz, but now I have it on 3.5Ghz with 1.4V...

I didn`t have time to try some tweaking, and take shots...I think some GTL adjustments on my mobo would help...I`m thinking this one I got isn`t some premium overclocker...


----------



## andrei80

4375 mhz 1.44v load. Did superpi and NucleaRus benchmarks and hit 90* in load...I'm afraid that's it, without a better cooler...
PS I have a validation ss now


----------



## wolfy87

lol, that us your second post, and already talking bout 4.4Geeezz









+rep for that


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


wiki prbly









Most info is just a google away.


No I did not. I've been following the processor business for some time.

BTW, I will get an E5300. I called Intel this morning, and after some convincing they managed to get me one. Not free, I have to pay for it.


----------



## glussier

I'm not one to lose without a fight, so here goes 4427.81

The link to cpuz validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=480989










So, I think I retain my title.









I dropped the vcore voltage to 1.5 (I wanted to know if my cpu could boot at over 4.4ghz at that vcore. But, to solve my fsb problem, I was wandering why my computer could post at up to 407fsb, but was rebooting before It could reach the desktop, so I increased sata voltage from 1.5volt to 1.6volt and here I am.


----------



## hout17

Got my multi dropped down to 10.5 and hit 3.5 on 1.34 (2hr Occt stable) instead of 1.36 but still need to really jack up the voltage to hit 3.6ghz. I'm thinking if I can get it to post at 10 multi or even 9 multi god forbid I might be able to jack this thing up higher on lower voltage. We will see...

Might have to look a the e5300 since they are available at Newegg in the states. I wonder how it clocks







.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Might have to look a the e5300 since they are available at Newegg in the states. I wonder how it clocks .


I should receive mini sometime next week, so I'll know soon enough.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


Got my multi dropped down to 10.5 and hit 3.5 on 1.34 (2hr Occt stable) instead of 1.36 but still need to really jack up the voltage to hit 3.6ghz. I'm thinking if I can get it to post at 10 multi or even 9 multi god forbid I might be able to jack this thing up higher on lower voltage. We will see...

Might have to look a the e5300 since they are available at Newegg in the states. I wonder how it clocks







.


Try upping the fsb termination voltage a little (mch), It might help you dropping your core voltage.


----------



## andrei80

4437mhz








I'm gonna try for 4.5ghz
LE DID IT








*[email protected]*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481020

HOW DO I GET IN THE TOP ON FIRST PAGE?


----------



## Quantum Reality

I am impressed and awed.


----------



## miloshs

Me too.... Congrats


----------



## glussier

Andrei80, you are sure giving me a hard time.

Good job!

Now, I'll have to see what I can do.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrei80*


HOW DO I GET IN THE TOP ON FIRST PAGE?


You wait for Overclockerfx to update the list







... You'll be there soon, dont worry


----------



## Quantum Reality

Oh, I almost forgot my CPU-Z validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=479542

I'll be doing the 6-hour Prime95 stress test later to qualify this for the overall Intel overclock thead, too.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrei80* 
4437mhz








I'm gonna try for 4.5ghz
LE DID IT








*[email protected]*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481020

HOW DO I GET IN THE TOP ON FIRST PAGE?

Look a little patience please... I do have another life besides OCN







and i do have to go to school during the week. But congrats on that REALLY high overclock on this chip. What kind of voltages were in use?

Ill try to update the first post as best as possible, but it seems to me if you miss like 2 days of this thread you already got a lot of work on your hands









On the note of *E5x00 Overclocking* thread I am going to start a poll to check how many people are for it and how many are not.


----------



## quaaark

I have achieved 4.002 Ghz stable (348*11.5) @ 1.36v (just below intel's maximum safe), which is the highest so far







. (Though I suspect andrei80 also has 4ghz stable)

2h OCCT passed

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481131


----------



## glussier

I was so afraid I would not, at least, match first place score.

I brought my mem down from 8gB to 4gB. I'll see if I can improve my score with 8gB of ram later.

Here it is: 4500.36mhz

WOW, I'm actually in first place again. I beat Adrei80 by .05mhz.


















link to cpuz validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481150


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


I have achieved 4.002 Ghz stable (348*11.5) @ 1.36v, just below intel's maximum safe, which is the highest so far







. (Though i suspect andrei80 could probably reach higher)

2h OCCT passed

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481131










I've been waiting to see that and you have the same board as me sweet. Have you ran prime95 or othros yet and passed 10 iterations of IBT if you do more







.

I'm gonna tweak my settings more so I can run tighter timings on my memory and have my CPU run cooler with almost no fan noise whatsoever.

Silent Fan Noise & Cooler Temps is the next step


----------



## Quantum Reality

Geez, y'all can make a man real jealous









(Nah, I'm not too fussed. I'd be worried about the CPU failing if I had it up that high, so I'm happy @ 3 GHz...)


----------



## PizzaMan

Mega, is your DICE run gonna topoff this thread?

EDIT: Almost wish mine would die so I could RMA it for a newer batch.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Mega, is your DICE run gonna topoff this thread?

EDIT: Almost wish mine would die so I could RMA it for a newer batch.


Well [email protected] is pretty good.

Seems like Yomama9388.s dice run was already beaten:


----------



## andrei80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
What kind of voltages were in use?

U can see in the spi run. It's 1.456v idle(probably 1.44-45 load and about 1.51-1.52 bios-biiig vdrop). The temp limited me...the motherboard screamed during boot for abt 6 secs because of the temp protection. I'm sure it could go much higher with a TRUE because the voltage could go much higher for a suicide run.
Congrats glussier!


----------



## miloshs

@glussier

No fair







, why does setfsb app work on your rig and not on mine?! Do i need to set the clock generator manually?


----------



## miloshs

Lol, alls fair in love and war.... and PC hardware


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


@glussier

No fair







, why does setfsb app work on your rig and not on mine?! Do i need to set the clock generator manually?


I don't use setfsb, I do all of my settings in the bios.

The set fsb screen I've posted, is from Yomama9388, who overclocked his on dice.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haste*


wow, lame.

ive never destroyed pc hardware on purpose and then RMA'd it. makes it more expensive for end consumer since the company is shelling out money for the replacement.

SO MUCH FOR MORALS.


I never rma's pc hardware I have destroyed. But, believe it or not, the only hardware I've seen failing were hard-drives.

Here's my new superpie record:


----------



## ^Son_Gokou08

this is my highest stable overclock (the memory freq was still at stock during this test)










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=476847


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haste*


wow, lame.

ive never destroyed pc hardware on purpose and then RMA'd it. makes it more expensive for end consumer since the company is shelling out money for the replacement.

SO MUCH FOR MORALS.


I"m not going to kill it on purpass. Though, if it just suddenly died I would RMA it.

Memory is the only thing I've ever RMAed from OC, but that's Crucial's fualt for making 2.2v single sided sticks with EPP that would die if you tried to run EPP settings. Now that I have some old school double-sided sticks that I can just put in the freezer when they die, I don't need their RMA anymore. Crucial should suggest freezer to all costumers before issueing RMAs.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *^Son_Gokou08*


this is my highest stable overclock (the memory freq was still at stock during this test)










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=476847



I hope you are not running at this core voltage setting 24/7, your cpu won't last long. 1.584v idling in windows, you must have set 1.6vcore in bios or a little more.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Ouch! Yeah. Some fairly ad hoc testing by me over the course of my OC adventure has led to the following:

1. Enabling LLC (Line Load Conditionign) on my mobo actually screwed up my overclocks more.
2. Manually setting the voltage, same deal.
3. Conclusion? Leave LLC set at Auto and same deal for the applied CPU voltage. Result: a stable OC at 3 GHz with a 240 MHz FSB. Modest? Certainly, but given that I'm not an overclocking veteran (My last sustained OC was cranking a Celeron-566 to 850 which lasted for a year before it finally killed itself), I'm happy.

So @^Son_Gokou08, you might find that leaving your motherboard's settings on "Auto" might give you that overclock at a lower voltage, prolonging your CPU's life and lowering your heat output as well.


----------



## ^Son_Gokou08

yeah, im not using it 24/7. it's just a suicide run. my 24/7 OC is 3.8Ghz which runs at 1.45v. "safe enough". and im getting a new CPU soon anyway. i just bought this for me to have something to use temporarily


----------



## quaaark

It's probably not a great idea to set your vcore to auto..


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


It's probably not a great idea to set your vcore to auto..


As I said elsewhere, Vcore at auto for me at stock was the usual Intel spec of ~1.13 V. At idle, at 3 GHz, 1.168 is the max. I'm well within spec and I doubt the thing's going to spike to 1.5


----------



## djhunt

Mine did! I had a mild OC in the low 3's and set the vcore to auto just to see where it would set it and CPU-Z showed 1.4+

Just make sure to check it if you do set it on auto.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I had HWMonitor running the whole time I had it under idle and P95-ing, and the max voltage recorded under VCore was 1.16.

I'm pretty confident I shall not see spiking.


----------



## quaaark

I made another run. 4.462 Ghz at around 1.5v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481665


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
I made another run. 4.462 Ghz at around 1.5v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=481665


Pretty good. But, come on man, another lowly 38mhz and it's going to be a 3 way tye in first place.


----------



## 2Rock

I got my PC together late this week and I have been working on OCing the proc today. Been having some disappointing results so far though and have had to reset the CMOS a couple of times already. Max speed I had was a little over 3.5 Ghz at 322 x 11, but failed stress test within a couple of minutes with core voltage at 1.44V (CPU-Z), NB @ 1.4V and FSV VTT at 1.2V. When I tried decreasing the bus speed, the motherboard wouldn't post and now that it is back up, my VID has changed from 1.15 to 1.25. I have my ram set at the lowest speed and heat is not an issue since it hasn't gone over 51oC. Any ideas? I was really hoping to get at least 3.5 Ghz on this chip for 24/7 use. Oh, and does anyone know what the 'GTL REF' settings in the BIOS do?


----------



## quaaark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Pretty good. But, common man, another lowly 38mhz and it's going to be a 3 way tye in first place.










Haha, I'm pretty nervous about 1.5v.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


Haha, I'm pretty nervous about 1.5v.


Lol, i guess u are... but several of us ran the mat 1.6+V for suicide... i bet u can do too, just don't blame me if something dies


----------



## wolfy87

awesome competition, keep it going boys...these small chippies are diamonds...









I see some guys going with 1.55,








and I was scared with 3.87 @ 1.46.....
Anyone knows insta-kill Vcore value?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Anyone knows insta-kill Vcore value?


I don't think so, I had one at 1.7 and nothing happened.

The guys going for 1.55volt, unless they don't care about their cpus, usually only go there for suicide runs.


----------



## wolfy87

well, I will be getting quad in the summer I hope...so not so worried, but would like to make some nice effort with this amazing chippy...

I`m instaling new OS on new HDD soon, and when I settle everything, I`ll jump in...see how much juice I can squeeze from mine...and some P5e3 deluxe tweaking...


----------



## miloshs

V for vendetta... thats all i can say


----------



## wolfy87

hehe, still awake milose?









*opet se popalih majku mu, visim na forum eo 4 sata...vrte mi se fanovi kroz glavu...aaaa


----------



## bk7794

DO these have like locked down totally multipliers. They are just set down to one or can you change them


----------



## glussier

They are unlocked from 6 to whatever your cpu max multiplier is. For the E5200 it's 12.5.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfy87*


hehe, still awake milose?









*opet se popalih majku mu, visim na forum eo 4 sata...vrte mi se fanovi kroz glavu...aaaa

















Yup... all day/night long









Whene are we going to see that Tempest finished?


----------



## wolfy87

well, some exams, work to do...crappy weather-no paint job, this is not belgrade or NS so I can order proper stuff when and what I like...so I give my best, lots of ideas comming these days.....too bad there are the limits...

Anyway, back to the topic, how much is this cpu crippeled by 2mb of L2?


----------



## vicious_fishes

not dramatically, the e7000's have 3mb, and e8000's 6mb. there was a cache thread on here a while ago...

edit:


----------



## Mariusmsj

running Windows 7:


----------



## PizzaMan

I little of topic, Mar, hace you been able to get 3Dmark06 to run in Windows 7? I get a DX3D error.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I little of topic, Mar, hace you been able to get 3Dmark06 to run in Windows 7? I get a DX3D error.

I am able to run it under Windows 7. When you installed 3dmark2006, did you accept to install dx9?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hi, all, an update --

I have qualified my CPU for the overall Intel stable overclock.


----------



## Bmoskito

Hello everyone









I am kind of new at this and don't wanna mess things up..

I built a new PC yesterday with a E5200, but it seems to be running at 1.7GHz for some reason (instead of 2.5GHz). Here's a screen from easy tune 6 and dxdiag for more info. So I was wondering if you guys could please help me fix this.

Thank you


----------



## Quantum Reality

1.7? Oh, I had that on first boot. I think some mobos purposely have very conservative settings to keep the CPU from being damaged when you first power up. I see your multiplier is at 8.5x, which is probably due to that kind of set-up.

Have you tried going through the BIOS and making sure all settings are where they should be? i.e. 800 MHz FSB (200 in the BIOS), 12.5x multiplier, and if SpeedStep and C1E are enabled, check that a Prime95 at stock conditions will push the load CPU speed to 2.5 GHz.

Once you're sure of all that, disable SpeedStep/C1E and begin your OCing adventure.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
They are unlocked from 6 to whatever your cpu max multiplier is. For the E5200 it's 12.5.

Thanks


----------



## Bmoskito

Woot! Thank you, I fixed the multiplier, now it is at regular speed.







!

I will probably OC next week









again thank you ^____^


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
not dramatically, the e7000's have 3mb, and e8000's 6mb. there was a cache thread on here a while ago...

edit:


























yes, I`ve checked that...but I kinda get the feeling that SuperPi1M is dependent on it...Like e8xxx series got 1-2s faster at same clocks?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfy87*


yes, I`ve checked that...but I kinda get the feeling that SuperPi1M is dependent on it...Like e8xxx series got 1-2s faster at same clocks?


well yeah superpi is, but it's superpi, who give a flying...


----------



## wolfy87

well, me not too much...
it is much more satisfying to see that you payed chippy 3-4 times less than others, and have more fps in games than tham...


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfy87*


well, me not too much...
it is much more satisfying to see that you payed chippy 3-4 times less than others, and have more fps in games than tham...


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfy87* 
awesome competition, keep it going boys...these small chippies are diamonds...









I see some guys going with 1.55,








and I was scared with 3.87 @ 1.46.....
Anyone knows insta-kill Vcore value?









Well pretty much the top three on the first post are 1.6V+







Not really good practice, but this chip can take waaayyyy more voltage than for example a E8400... I love the competition in this thread









In terms of Off topic; (Win 7 stuff)

What kind of windows experience index scores are you guys getting on 24/7 clocks. I got *6.7 CPU* on 3.62 Ghz, which I am running now 24/7 as it seems that the 3.66 Ghz was unstable sometimes because I was running it at 347 Mhz or was it 349Mhz FSB...


----------



## glussier

Quote:



What kind of windows experience index scores are you guys getting on 24/7 clocks. I got 6.7 CPU on 3.62 Ghz, which I am running now 24/7 as it seems that the 3.66 Ghz was unstable sometimes because I was running it at 347 Mhz or was it 349Mhz FSB...


At 3.85 I get a 6.9 cpu index in Windows7.

Can you, please, update my suicide run on first page. Check my sig.


----------



## alkora

Its been a little bit since I last posted, but I ended up getting to the 3.5 mark. For some reason I can't get past that, but I'll try again in the near future. I'm running 350x10 and my ram is at 840. CPU shows a 1.344 voltage, bios is set at 1.375. I could probably lower that.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:

Not really good practice, but this chip can take waaayyyy more voltage than for example a E8400...
Nonsense..


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Nonsense..









Yes, both are the same 45nm arch and should have basicly the same limitations on voltage and temps.


----------



## glussier

My E5200 can actually boot to windows at 1.5volt. Not that 1.5volt, it's still a pretty high voltage on air cooling for that 45nm cpu.


----------



## PizzaMan

Heh, the last time I put my CPU voltage on auto my comp set it to 1.54v for 800 FSB. I posted this a few pages back.


----------



## wolfy87

on auto, and all default, CPU-z shows 1.17V


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yes, both are the same 45nm arch and should have basicly the same limitations on voltage and temps.


Yes but you have to take into consideration that E8xxx has 6mb of Cache, and is thus much more vulnerable to high voltage... The risk of frying the cache is greater than with E5200...

Most of the cases cause of over voltage death is the cache... or so i've read...


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Yes but you have to take into consideration that E8xxx has 6mb of Cache, and is thus much more vulnerable to high voltage... The risk of frying the cache is greater than with E5200...

Most of the cases cause of over voltage death is the cache... or so i've read...


Exactly what I meant...

@glussier
Ill up your suicide now...


----------



## PizzaMan

Overclockerfx is managing a thread that is not 108 pages long and only has 10 reps. :/

It's a shame ppl beg to have their results posted, but don't even give a rep when it is.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Overclockerfx is managing a thread that is not 108 pages long and only has 10 reps. :/

It's a shame ppl beg to have their results posted, but don't even give a rep when it is.


+1 for this post.


----------



## S2kphile

For those people who are running 4.0ghz stable, have you guys passed 10 iterations of IBT or 12+ hrs of orthos, and what voltage do you guys have it at?

EDIT: +2 for Reps


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


For those people who are running 4.0ghz stable, have you guys passed 10 iterations of IBT or 12+ hrs of orthos, and what voltage do you guys have it at?

EDIT: +2 for Reps


At 3.85 I did 2 hours of occct, 24hours Orthos and 10 iterations of IBT 64bit and the highest stress.

I was at 1.39 and now, I'm retesting at 1.3625 in bios. I have occt out of the way, I'm now at the middle of a 24hours Orthos and next I'll redo the 10 iterations IBT.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Yes but you have to take into consideration that E8xxx has 6mb of Cache, and is thus much more vulnerable to high voltage... The risk of frying the cache is greater than with E5200...


 Somewhat correct.. but with less cache on die.. you dont need as much vcore to hit stable speeds.. so in a sense, your point is moot, in that a CPU with more cache almost always takes more vcore to hit the same speed, as a CPU with less cache.

Other than that.. only the Q of the core itself, would have anything to do with the amount of vcore needed to run stable. E8xxx's are a more premium grade CPU, which is most likely what accounts for such low vcores in general.

*cooling methods for large cache CPU's matters too, as more cache, will generate more heat, when loaded too.


----------



## quaaark

Since you guys are using WinXP, I think I'll get my copy out of its box and get it on my rig poste-haste! Hopefully it can boot easier


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


Since you guys are using WinXP, I think I'll get my copy out of its box and get it on my rig poste-haste! Hopefully it can boot easier


















XP is better then Vista I'm waiting for Win 7 from what i heard it's a better version of XP


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Win 7 from what i heard it's a better version of XP


Not true, windows7 is an improved version of Vista.


----------



## PizzaMan

Just depends you what you want in an OS.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



If the Chinese HKEPC is to be believed, Intel is planning on slashing the prices of six Core 2 Duo processors, including the Core 2 Quad Q8200 (down from $193 to $183), the Core 2 Duo E7400 (down from $133 to $113), E5300 (down from $86 to $74), E5200 (down from $84 to $64), E2220 (down from $74 to $64) and E1400 (down from $53 to $43). On that date, Intel will also come out with two low-cost dual-core processors - the Core 2 Duo E7500 ([email protected] FSB, 3MB L2 cache, 65W TDP) and E5400 ([email protected] FSB, 2MB L2 cache, 65W TDP). This month will see the release of several energy efficient Intel Core 2 Quads as well. Here are their models and specs:
Core 2 Quad Q9550s - [email protected] FSB, 12MB L2 cache, 65W TDP, $369
Core 2 Quad Q9400s - [email protected] FSB, 6MB L2 cache, 65W TDP, $320
Core 2 Quad Q8200s - [email protected] FSB, 4MB L2 cache, 65W TDP, $245


Quoted from Techpowerup.com...

20$ less for E5200 starting from January... and a E5400 coming out...


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Quoted from Techpowerup.com...

20$ less for E5200 starting from January... and a E5400 coming out...


If that is true, that is amazing







.


----------



## miloshs

Yup it is.... especially for us who alredy bought one at 84$







Damn you Intel!


----------



## vicious_fishes

so peeps, do i lap the brothers cpu and see what i can get it to on stock volts ?

yes, yes i do.

2.75 is it with no lap and no arctic silver. methinks 3.0ghz on stock volts is attainable.


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


so peeps, do i lap the brothers cpu and see what i can get it to on stock volts ?

yes, yes i do.

2.75 is it with no lap and no arctic silver. methinks 3.0ghz on stock volts is attainable.


I plan on, lapping...what is the best way to get rid of old paste...alcohol?


----------



## alkora

@Wolfy

Yeah, a pure alcohol works best. I usuall go:
1- Paper towel for excess.
2- Q-Tip around the edges
3- Q-Tip w/ Alcohol for super clean.

Note: Please please please please please remove your chip from the motherboard before doing this. I'm sure alcohol won't cause problems, but...


----------



## alkora

Why don't we start a list of VID's, to see kind of what the average is, and what VID's can produces what kind of overclocks?

VID = 1.25 
OC = 3.5GHZ (350x10) @ 1.375V


----------



## PizzaMan

OMG haste, just noticed the 24" CRT in your sig. MIne is a 20" and it weighs about 45lb. I'll bet that thing is huge.


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alkora*


@Wolfy

Yeah, a pure alcohol works best. I usuall go:
1- Paper towel for excess.
2- Q-Tip around the edges
3- Q-Tip w/ Alcohol for super clean.

Note: Please please please please please remove your chip from the motherboard before doing this. I'm sure alcohol won't cause problems, but...


ok, thanks,
I know that, any liquid will ruin the socket... 
I`ve done this with my new Zalman, but alcohol wasn`t very good with the old stock paste from boxed cooler.
I cleaned what I can, and applied bundled zalman paste.


----------



## miloshs

Medicinal gasoline does wonders when you need to tae off some old TP.... just be sure to clean the surface with alcohol after using it, cuz it seems like it leaves a very very thin layer of some greasy stuff







... altho i've never cleaned it additionaly with alcohol it works great...

@Alkora
On the VID subject... are we talking highest stable OC's or max OC's?


----------



## wolfy87

yeah yeah, thin greasy layer left on cpu...probably cause alcohol dries surface and evaporates fast...


----------



## alkora

@miloshs
Yeah, i'm talking about max stable OC.


----------



## kaszachris

My best result :
*CPU VID 1,15V*
*SLAY7* *stepping M0*
*4,55Ghz Foxconn P35A-S* :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=484019


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaszachris* 
My best result :
*CPU VID 1,15V*
*SLAY7* *stepping M0*
*4,55Ghz Foxconn P35A-S* :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=484019










Whoa nice! How much vCore?

~B~


----------



## maxextz

wow my cpu just hit "111c"







with load 2% after i installed asus suite had it clocked at 3.5 280x12.5 without upping the voltage and using stock air,thank god i was on it at the time imagine if i left it on overnight downloading.
i wonder what happened mmm strange, ive dropped it back to 260x12.5=3.3ghz.


----------



## PizzaMan

Was that your core readings? Seems the third CPU reading is giving crazy temps for most ppl.


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
wow my cpu just hit "111c"







with load 2% after i installed asus suite had it clocked at 3.5 280x12.5 without upping the voltage and using stock air,thank god i was on it at the time imagine if i left it on overnight downloading.
i wonder what happened mmm strange, ive dropped it back to 260x12.5=3.3ghz.

Asus software is mostly crap. And that temp is false.
Use RealTemp


----------



## andrei80

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaszachris* 
My best result :
*CPU VID 1,15V*
*SLAY7* *stepping M0*
*4,55Ghz Foxconn P35A-S* :
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=484019










Yup, what vcore?
I think one of these days I'll drink a vodka(for growing ballz), ignore the mb beeping cause of high temp and really push this little chip inside my rig...


----------



## wolfy87

guys, my chip definately isn`t "winner" sample...








I tried one run to 1.55 max, and I couldn`t even get a proper 4Ghz boot... yes there is some tweaking but...after 0.2V over Intel safe specs...this is a lot of voltage doing noting...

lowered multi didn`t help me, I also raised NB, ram and FSB termination voltages a bit...still nothing...
Max without killing run is 3900Mhz with some 1.48V I think...









On the other hand, my HD 4850 is working great, with stock fan, no Vmods, I OC it in CCC from *625//993 to 690//1155*...and that is 3dMark stable.
now I`m looking into RBE and how BIOS flash stuff works...


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfy87* 
guys, my chip definately isn`t "winner" sample...








I tried one run to 1.55 max, and I couldn`t even get a proper 4Ghz boot... yes there is some tweaking but...after 0.2V over Intel safe specs...this is a lot of voltage doing noting...

lowered multi didn`t help me, I also raised NB, ram and FSB termination voltages a bit...still nothing...
Max without killing run is 3900Mhz with some 1.48V I think...









On the other hand, my HD 4850 is working great, with stock fan, no Vmods, I OC it in CCC from *625//993 to 690//1155*...and that is 3dMark stable.
now I`m looking into RBE and how BIOS flash stuff works...

I got the same card you do and I'm running 700/1100 but yeah good luck with that.

I now trying to hit 4.0ghz stable right now. so far I've got memtest errors on 355x11 and 350x11.5. I'm seeing which setting at 4.0ghz that I can reach without memtest errors right now i'm trying the 11.5 multiplier. Wish me luck


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfy87* 
Asus software is mostly crap. And that temp is false.
Use RealTemp

hi wolfy87
i think you are right i had only installed software and everything went nuts all my fans running maxed out and temps seemed to go through the roof, i use everest to monitor my temps, anyway i uninstalled asus suite and everything is back to normal







.
max..


----------



## RisBo

CoreTemp says my VID is 1.1125v is that good ? But fsb wont go much


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


hi wolfy87
i think you are right i had only installed software and everything went nuts all my fans running maxed out and temps seemed to go through the roof, i use everest to monitor my temps, anyway i uninstalled asus suite and everything is back to normal







.
max..


On that issue, temps sensors like to report ~111oC when you have CPU Spread Spectrum disabled in BIOS... do you have yours enabled or disabled?


----------



## maxextz

i think enabled, i seen somewhere on this site to enable it


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxextz* 
hi wolfy87
i think you are right i had only installed software and everything went nuts all my fans running maxed out and temps seemed to go through the roof, i use everest to monitor my temps, anyway i uninstalled asus suite and everything is back to normal







.
max..

well, one rule I follow: "Never use TuneUp Utilities that came with your motherboard"
they are simply devoting too little time to make that software right, you can find it working properly sometimes, but mostly on expensive boards.
And ofcourse, on the other hand, there are lot of guys that devote their time to make nice monitoring tools, hardware tweaking software, etc. That is the stuff you need.


----------



## andrei80

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


i think enabled, i seen somewhere on this site to enable it










Enabling it only reduces performance(by a small margin) and makes the motherboard comply with a emission standard.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrei80*


Enabling it only reduces performance(by a small margin) and makes the motherboard comply with a emission standard.


The reason for cpu spread spectrum is to vary the frequency a little in order to emit less parasitic frequencies. However, having cpu spread spectrum enabled might prevent stable overclocking.


----------



## Mariusmsj

i can't push my e5200 any further than 3.0 Ghz. Anything above it gives me fatal errors on orthos.
http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/...km_af6e386.png

does this mean i need to use manual Vcore for it??? if ye how to know what voltage to use on it???


----------



## wolfy87

by intel, safe is some 1.368V, you can go to 1.4V if you like...
after that it exponentialy starts cutting CPU life...


----------



## kaszachris

My OC results and voltage:
*Default is 2500Mhz and 1,15V*
*3500Mhz - 1,280V*
*3750Mhz - 1,385V*
*4000Mhz - Cpu need more than 1,50V*
1,45V is max - Intel specs.
*Cpu cooling - Freezer 7pro + AS5*

Hard OC - turn off - *Intel Speed Step* and *C1E* options in BIOS
Spread Spectrum - disabled
P35 chipsets = up to 450Mhz(FSB=1800Mhz FSB) without voltage increase on MCH and Southbridge


----------



## vicious_fishes

1.3625v is intel's safe specs


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj*


i can't push my e5200 any further than 3.0 Ghz. Anything above it gives me fatal errors on orthos.
http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/...km_af6e386.png

does this mean i need to use manual Vcore for it??? if ye how to know what voltage to use on it???


You are testing both, your ram and cpu at the same time.

You should start by testing your ram with memtest86. If that is good then run Orthos with the small ffts and not the blendtest just yet. The small ffts will test your cpu.


----------



## maxextz

wow kaszachris looks good well done,







great posts on here thanks ppl.


----------



## overclockerfx

I updated the original post with some clarifications on what overclocks will be accepted into the stable overclocks section. Everybody get voting in that poll so we can take everyones opinion into account


----------



## mega_option101

ira-k just got 4.734 GHz with this chip









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=483458


----------



## PizzaMan

Is that the same chip that wouldn't push past 340 with the first DICE run?

BTW, attached a SuperPi run for the list. Nothing special.


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


You are testing both, your ram and cpu at the same time.

You should start by testing your ram with memtest86. If that is good then run Orthos with the small ffts and not the blendtest just yet. The small ffts will test your cpu.


so i need to test my CPU and RAM separately??

[edit]

finally i was able to get past 3.0Ghz


----------



## minu94

Congrats


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolfy87* 
yes, I`ve checked that...but I kinda get the feeling that SuperPi1M is dependent on it...Like e8xxx series got 1-2s faster at same clocks?

but multi tasking with the cache is good. so bigger cache= better multi tasking performance.


----------



## Tijuana

whats the max voltage I should use?


----------



## djhunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tijuana*


whats the max voltage I should use?


1.3625v is Intel's max safe voltage...most are able to get into the 3.5-3.6 range with that. Some go higher, but it depends on what you are comfortable running your chip at 24/7. I think the consensus around here is not to run higher than 1.45v....but for me, I keep mine under Intel's recommendations.


----------



## curtispan

3.8ghz @ 1.3875 (346x11) Temps 50 celsius at 100% Idle at 16 celsius.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485672

I have already tested 12hrs Prime95 small FFTs but I didn't take a screenshot so I will post a link of it after. Is there anything specific I need to show?


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curtispan* 
3.8ghz @ 1.3875 (346x11) Temps 50 celsius at 100% Idle at 16 celsius.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485672

I have already tested 12hrs Prime95 small FFTs but I didn't take a screenshot so I will post a link of it after. Is there anything specific I need to show?









did you happen to run memtest86+ or Intel Burn test yet?


----------



## Oscuro

Currently at 3.1 ghz on P5QL-EM (G43 m-atx)

Going to push it a bit more....right now.


----------



## wolfy87

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
but multi tasking with the cache is good. so bigger cache= better multi tasking performance.

Well, ram has the main role there...I think cache is more for some programs that have complex calculations...or at least it shows its potential there


----------



## kaszachris

My result :
*3752Mhz and 1,384V*


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wolfy87*


Well, ram has the main role there...I think cache is more for some programs that have complex calculations...or at least it shows its potential there


Oh. Thanks.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaszachris*


My result :
*3752Mhz and 1,384V*




Damn that's a nice oc oh and nice vid you got on that chip by the way







. Mine is 1.225.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kaszachris*


My result :
*3752Mhz and 1,384V*




I've got the same CPU vid as you bro. I actually was able to hit the same 3.75 with less voltage and with a lower multiplier.


----------



## quaaark

I think this is the end of the line for me.

4.537.7 ghz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=486269

I went all the way up to 1.6v bios, then it jumps to 1.8v (nothing inbetween), so I guess this is it, unless there are some other tricks to get it faster without increasing core voltage.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Is that the same chip that wouldn't push past 340 with the first DICE run?

BTW, attached a SuperPi run for the list. Nothing special.

Yeah it is


----------



## Lolcano

Hi ALL!

Anyone with 1.25 VID able to get past 3.1ghz stable on intel's 1.3625 max Vcore? Can you post your settings because I can't seem to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lolcano*


Hi ALL!

Anyone with 1.25 VID able to get past 3.1ghz stable on intel's 1.3625 max Vcore? Can you post your settings because I can't seem to do it.

Thanks!


Your problem might be your ram, or it could also be that you didn't lock the pci express bus.

Can you tell us the ram you are using?

Also can you show us a printscreen of the cpu and memory pages of cpuz?


----------



## Lolcano

My memory is Team Dark 800 mhz 2x 2gb and I already tried 1:1 ratio but OC never was stable over 3.1ghz.

Regarding the pci bus, in my Bios there is an option for the frequency of of the pci and I always use defaults. I just looked it up and the options are 37.2 and 42. What do I use?

Edit: Just tried both and still no luck...


----------



## RisBo

Does someone has vid 1.1125 v ? Is it good ?


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RisBo* 
Does someone has vid 1.1125 v ? Is it good ?

1.1125v Is an amazing VID









~B~


----------



## Lolcano

I got to 3.8ghz at a steep 1.6volts just this morning. But still, I can't get over 3.1 ghz to stabilize around 1.3625.


----------



## djhunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lolcano*


I got to 3.8ghz at a steep 1.6volts just this morning. But still, I can't get over 3.1 ghz to stabilize around 1.3625.










I'm stable @ 3.56Ghz with 1.36 vcore....and my FSB + NB are still at normal voltage.

What's your VID? I've got a 1.225


----------



## PizzaMan

Guessing, he is using Intel's heatsink.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Guessing, he is using Intel's heatsink.


If he is, he should get an aftermarket cooler. With better temps, usually, we can decrease vcore for a given frequency.


----------



## Lolcano

My VID is 1.25.

I idle @ 36c and anything over 3.1 fails within a second @ 1.3625 volts before the cpu even heats up.

I don't want to buy the cooler (prospect is hdts1283) if the result would be a stable [email protected] over 1.38 volts.

Rather try my luck on buying another chip since prices are down. LOL.


----------



## shawnj0

oh wow. I get 3.5GHz @ 1.34v

vid is 1.2v


----------



## overclockerfx

Yea 1.25 is a pretty high VID. I support the idea that we start a VID vs. Maximum Overclock list...

Heres mine: 









Maximum OC (so far, im waiting till i get some better cooling): *4.208Ghz on 1.536V*
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=472478

I think we should require screenshots for a little more validity. Of course knowing a lot of photoshop myself it is not that hard to change a screenshot, but anyways....









EDIT: On the note of cooling I have been looking at a Xigmatek HDT-S1283, but there is a Xigmatek Achilles S1284, which is like 10€ cheaper is there a difference in cooling power?


----------



## shawnj0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Yea 1.25 is a pretty high VID. I support the idea that we start a VID vs. Maximum Overclock list...

Heres mine

I dont mean to call you out but there's no Stress Test in your screenshot. Im going to take it that you're not stable?


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's my new 24/7 I'm testing. Might be able to lower vcore, but I'm actually considering running a little higher for 24/7.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnj0*


I dont mean to call you out but there's no Stress Test in your screenshot. Im going to take it that you're not stable?


Yes, that was just a VID screenshot thing that I was proposing as the moderator of this thread. I have already proven that stable (and on lower volts, but i have had to since lower the overclock since it would crash pretty much every other boot and sometimes be completely stable; this is due to the E5200 FSB hole type thing there) a few hundred posts back, but you know... See post #290 http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post4921142 I can prove this stable if you want though


----------



## glussier

The vid on my E5200 is 1.2000volt.

I also think that the type of cooling (ie air, water, phase change or dice) should be included.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

I'm new to this site and I've just begin experimenting with overclocking my E5200.

I was just wondering whether it is safe to run 800MHz RAM at anything higher than that. Say, 840 or 1000 for example. Also, does it matter which brand it is? Will running it at a higher frequency reduce it's lifespan?

Thanks.


----------



## PizzaMan

With RAM, brand really doesn't mater. It's the ICs (chips) used. Sometimes you can find 667 ram that uses the same chips as 1066, but have just not been tested to run at 1066.

Voltage is normally what kills your ram not Mhz.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Voltage is normally what kills your ram not Mhz.

So running it at a higher frequency would be considered safe?


----------



## PizzaMan

Safe, so long as its stable and doesn't corrupt your OS. You should test with memtest86 and Orthos Large FFTs and Blended. Both are found in the 'Download' section.

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Thanks, I will be testing using Orthos shortly.









One more thing, I've heard it is best to keep the FSB & DRAM ratio at 1:1, but would 2:3 be OK? How does this compare with other option such as 3:4?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


I'm new to this site and I've just begin experimenting with overclocking my E5200.

I was just wondering whether it is safe to run 800MHz RAM at anything higher than that. Say, 840 or 1000 for example. Also, does it matter which brand it is? Will running it at a higher frequency reduce it's lifespan?

Thanks.


The ram I'm using in my sig. has been used at over 1000mhz for the past 2 to 2.5years. This is 1.8volt ram that always has been run at 2volts.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

So to everyone who has overclocked their E5200, what FSB : DRAM ratio are you using??


----------



## Grandlo

Stable:
3.833 ghz 12 hour IBT + 2 hr occt stable @ 1.44v bios
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=485692

not stable:
4.2ghz death run @ 1.55
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=487946

my 24/7 
default to 3.75 @ 1.39v for 24/7
326*11.5

Attachment 94530

Attachment 94531

please add me


----------



## Grandlo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


So to everyone who has overclocked their E5200, what FSB : DRAM ratio are you using??


use whatever you want that 1:1 thing is overrated, it's mainly from the old DDR1 days. just try to get high fsb (300-333 range) and use whatever divider puts your memory within spec. my chip doesn't POST after 340 FSB so that means i couldn't run ddr2 800 even at 1:1!!!! that'd be DDR2 680 and that'd suck. I have my 24/7 326 FSB*11.5 = 3.75ghz, and my memory running at 1088(1066 stock)

just keep in mind it may be possible that some dividers wont work even if they put your memory within spec, that's just the way it is. if you have a good mobo you'll have pleanty of options and will find one that works. Just as an example on DK P35-T2RS my ram doesn't like the 1066 dividers! it crashes whenever I use them. The 800mhz dividers work fine I just oc them to get me to Spec.

I noticed you had your chip clocked at 3.5ghz here is what I'd do with that clock

set FSB to 333 and the cpu multi to 10.5 that'd give you 333*10.5 = 3.5ghz same you have now but you're maxing your fsb for better memory performance. then you would use the 333/800 (5:6) ratio. download the Everest software for benchmarking your memory speeds and try the setting i just showed vs the one you're running now and see if you see any performance increase.


----------



## Kastor Krieg

OOOOOK. <deep breath> Hi.









I have joined The Club two weeks back. I gave my X2 4000+ / DFI Infinity / Patriot rig to my Dad, who was to buy a new computer for his work, but we saved money and he's running my old one at stocks. I now got myself a E5200 (SLAY7, Costa Rica, M0), a pair of 1 GB AxeRam Transcend 800+ sticks and an Abit IP-35 mobo. I cool it all with a Scythe Infinity on CPU (Arctic Silver 5 under it), stock mobo radiators on mosfets / NB / SB and an open case, lying open side upwards, so the heat has more than a few ways to spread away from the parts. I got a decent (I think?) PSU, a Chieftec GPS550-AB A unit.

I easily got it to run completely stable (an Orthos all-nighter, a lot of gaming) @3.6 GHz, with 1.360v (1.336 after vdroop), 288 x 12.5. The sticks are now at 4-4-4-10, 2T, @960 MHz with 2.1v in them (I read that they're power hungry and that's soooo true - the supposed D9 Microns - 'Z' series of the sticks - didn't go flawlessly at stock CL4 @ 800 with 1.8v, but after bumping volts it was nice. The next step is at about 1150 MHz and I don't think they'll do it without 2.3 / 2.4 volts. That's maybe too much, for them, isn't it?

What I have set now is about as much volts I'd like to pump into the parts. I'm running at stock NB and VTT voltages, bumping them didn't allow me to go upwards. I can get 3.75 GHz and even 4.0 GHz bootable, but Orthos fails instantly and I'm not into suicide runs.

Please tell me if there's anything more I can do to push the CPU or RAM further? How should I treat them to get more juice out of them? How much can be gained for a gaming rig by upping the PCI-e from 100 MHz to about 110 or 115?

My temps are 34-38C in idle, 58-65 in stress. Isn't that a bit much? Those are OK values, I'm using the latest RealTemp and CoreTemps and they agree on core temperature measurement.


----------



## vicious_fishes

vtt should be half your ram + 0.3volts at max, so no more than 1.35 iirc. iirc it's your fsb voltage (someone confirm ?). lock the pcie at 100mhz. temps are fine. what does your ram booklet/box say you can volt to ?

loosening the timings allows you to get some more speed out of them. you've also got some more cpu voltage to play with. as long as it idles at no more than 1.37v and in my case, vdroop is positive (goes from 1.360 to 1.372) then you'll be fine for 24/7 usage.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kastor Krieg* 
OOOOOK. <deep breath> Hi.









I have joined The Club two weeks back. I gave my X2 4000+ / DFI Infinity / Patriot rig to my Dad, who was to buy a new computer for his work, but we saved money and he's running my old one at stocks. I now got myself a E5200 (SLAY7, Costa Rica, M0), a pair of 1 GB AxeRam Transcend 800+ sticks and an Abit IP-35 mobo. I cool it all with a Scythe Infinity on CPU (Arctic Silver 5 under it), stock mobo radiators on mosfets / NB / SB and an open case, lying open side upwards, so the heat has more than a few ways to spread away from the parts. I got a decent (I think?) PSU, a Chieftec GPS550-AB A unit.

I easily got it to run completely stable (an Orthos all-nighter, a lot of gaming) @3.6 GHz, with 1.360v (1.336 after vdroop), 288 x 12.5. The sticks are now at 4-4-4-10, 2T, @960 MHz with 2.1v in them (I read that they're power hungry and that's soooo true - the supposed D9 Microns - 'Z' series of the sticks - didn't go flawlessly at stock CL4 @ 800 with 1.8v, but after bumping volts it was nice. The next step is at about 1150 MHz and I don't think they'll do it without 2.3 / 2.4 volts. That's maybe too much, for them, isn't it?

What I have set now is about as much volts I'd like to pump into the parts. I'm running at stock NB and VTT voltages, bumping them didn't allow me to go upwards. I can get 3.75 GHz and even 4.0 GHz bootable, but Orthos fails instantly and I'm not into suicide runs.

Please tell me if there's anything more I can do to push the CPU or RAM further? How should I treat them to get more juice out of them? How much can be gained for a gaming rig by upping the PCI-e from 100 MHz to about 110 or 115?

My temps are 34-38C in idle, 58-65 in stress. Isn't that a bit much? Those are OK values, I'm using the latest RealTemp and CoreTemps and they agree on core temperature measurement.


What RAM are you using? 1.8v 800Mhz sounds like the single-sided sticks..


----------



## Mariusmsj

OMG what when wrong here???


----------



## PizzaMan

Could be a number of things. I would try bumping vcore one notch and test again.

Also, try loosening your ram timings to 5-5-5-15 until you get a stable CPU OC.


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Could be a number of things. I would try bumping vcore one notch and test again.

Also, try loosening your ram timings to 5-5-5-15 until you get a stable CPU OC.


when i done my small CPU test my vcore was 1.296V but when i done the blend test it increased to 1.3102V i am using auto voltages.

so you think its the ram that's messing it up???









[edit]

yeah i think it is ram because:









so changing timings should help me???

also what CPU temps should worry me 60? 70?

thanks guys


----------



## azt3c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj* 
OMG what when wrong here???










i'm having the same problem, why i stress ram + cpu it crash, any other stress app works


----------



## luckii

loosen ram timings.


----------



## PizzaMan

Looser timings or pump them puppies some more volts. I would start with timings for now.


----------



## Mariusmsj

**** i tired everything, timing, voltages everything but i still can't get a stable overclock above 3.0!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## FragZero

Has anyone removed the IHS from an E5200 ? Using a E5200 + Xigmatek 1283 with bolts/spring and steel backplate.

333X10 1.201V --> 47Â°c prime / 58Â°c intelburntest. My E8400 with the same setup (371X9) primes at 42Â°c and intelburntest 47~48Â°c. When running higer Vcore the temperature difference between my E8400 and E5200 gets even higher (both lapped)

Removing the IHS shouldn't be that difficult, it's about the same as remove a A64 IHS ? The only thing that worries me is the fact that my 1283 is a DHT heatsink, i could use my scythe mugen but it's heavy, too heavy for a lidless CPU ?

Edit : It seems that i loaded a profile with the fanspeed @ 70% when i installed my e5200







. Temps down to 45Â°C prime 55Â°c intelburntest.

Tried some more overclocking

333X11 1.32V 1 hour primestable / 10 runs intelburntest ( 1.3V not intelburntest stable) 57Â°C prime 65 Â° intelburntest. I still think that my temperatures are too high !


----------



## squall325

anyone using a GA-G31M-S2L board. can you tell me what's the multiplier/fsb/voltages your using to make it stable?

mine BSOD at 3.33 ghz at 266x12.5 with auto voltage.


----------



## Kastor Krieg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
vtt should be half your ram + 0.3volts at max, so no more than 1.35 iirc.

OK, good to know.









Quote:

iirc it's your fsb voltage (someone confirm ?).
The FSB voltage is... ? It's the problem, it's...? Sorry, no copy, say again?









Quote:

lock the pcie at 100mhz.
Since my PCI-e is just a setting at 100, +/- 1MHz, no auto, if I leave it at 100 it should be staying like that. So there's no gain in 3D from higher PCI-e freq?

Quote:

temps are fine.
Cool









Quote:

what does your ram booklet/box say you can volt to ?
No booklet per se here, just the blister package with an inlay and a sticker. Says "1.8v (recommended voltage)", no info about scaling it up.

Quote:

loosening the timings allows you to get some more speed out of them.
Is there any point in loosening them further than 5-5-5-15? To what, 6-6-6-18? More?

Quote:

you've also got some more cpu voltage to play with. as long as it idles at no more than 1.37v and in my case, vdroop is positive (goes from 1.360 to 1.372) then you'll be fine for 24/7 usage.
I dunno, if in idle it's 1.360 now, the "one higher" setting is above Intel specs already. I know, I know, people are going at 1.45, but I'm kinda cautious









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
What RAM are you using? 1.8v 800Mhz sounds like the single-sided sticks..

PizzaMan, dude, I love you, but please read the post you quoted in whole







AxeRam Transcends they are, two 1GB 6400 CL4 1.8V sticks. I dunno about one-sided, they seem two-sided, same as my earlier blue Patriots (6400, CL5, also 1.8v).

Even if they are single sided, does it matter any?


----------



## PizzaMan

With RAM it's hard to say. Just really depends on what chips are used. From what I've been seeing of DDR2 rated for 800 @ 1.8v are not OCing very well.

Their is a pair of double-sided Ballistix for sell in the 'for sale' section for $30. They sould push nicely. If I don't buy them first. I'm always looking out for sticks that show the promise of having Micron D9GMH of D9GKX. I love the two pair I have. Can push mine 800+ with cas3 and 1100+ with cas4.


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


anyone using a GA-G31M-S2L board. can you tell me what's the multiplier/fsb/voltages your using to make it stable?

mine BSOD at 3.33 ghz at 266x12.5 with auto voltage.


i have same motherboard and everything above 3.0 fails me epicly!!!


----------



## 3Dreamers

Hello everybody,
After reading this thread I decided to buy an E5200.
Here are my results:
3600 MHZ, FSB 288, 12.5x, 1.3V Vcore in Bios and 1.28 in CPUZ.
ASUS P5QL-E motherboard, 2x 1GB OCZ PC8500, OCZ Vendetta2.


----------



## minu94

Do u have any idea what a chip u got????


----------



## 3Dreamers

What do you mean?


----------



## Mariusmsj

finally i was able to get my 3.25ghz stable. i increased the voltage and changed ram timings. i'm so happy now.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj* 
finally i was able to get my 3.25ghz stable. i increased the voltage and changed ram timings. i'm so happy now.

Then, you are good to go for the next step-up.


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Then, you are good to go for the next step-up.


nah, anything above 3.3Ghz just FAILS EPICLY. well i said same thing when i wasn't able to go above 3.0Ghz.

also now i am running it at 3.27 Ghz works nice.


----------



## FragZero

I couldn't stand the high temperatures so i removed my cpu from its socket and pulled out the razerblade !

After a while the IHS popped of. I removed the upper part from the socket and installed it on my P5K-E and installed my infinity ( bolts/springs ) and succesfull booted in windows ! One problem --> High temps, it seems my infinity hits some caps, no problem with a cpu with IHS







. Mounted my RS1283 on it but temps where +- the same as with the IHS, the core only touches 1 Heatpipe !

So i took the IHS, sanded the bottom until the glue was gone, reapplied some thermal-paste ( Arctic ceramique ). Remounted my 1283 ( with bad zalman paste, couldn't find my fresh tube of MX-2







:.

The temperatures are a bit beter now ! Currently priming at 303X12.5 ( 3800mhz). 1.36V

Before 70Â°c Prime
After 61Â°c Prime

And i'm certain the temps wil go down some more when i find my MX-2! ( mounted with little bit of bad zalman tim on each heatpipe, not enough paste for a decent mount).

Conclusion : If you have a E5200 with high temps --> remove IHS , sand down the bottom so its a thighter fit, apply a good Tim --> enjoy yr new temperatures !!


----------



## PizzaMan

You don't really have to do any sanding. Just cleaning the glue and applying new paste will give good results.

I tried the no IHS with an e2180 and my Nirvana. Nirvana didn't give enough pressure to the chip and it burnt up in less then 1 sec. Instant death.


----------



## FragZero

maybe not necessary but it's a bit nicer this way









I completed 30 minutes Prime at 3.8ghz 1.36v, running some intelburntest now as a faster indication, max 66Â°, almost 80Â°c before ! Reapply the tim seems to help alot on hot E5200's ! I'll be looking for my new tube of MX2, i'm sure i have a spare somewhere!


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, if you've got the IHS off and voided the warranty you might as well go ahead and lap it.


----------



## FragZero

Yeah

I'm really glad i did this. Upped the vcore to 1.37V (loaded with IBT, idle 1.38V) and attached a second fan (scythe slipstream 1200 + stock xigmatek fan).

Running IBT again, max 66Â°c.

I can't seem to find my MX2







, i'm certain a good mount will remove another 5-10Â°c ! (it did on my E8400 at +- same clocks/vcore).

I guess i have a good E5200 if it does 3.8ghz 1.37v. FPO 3816B303, VID 1.2125

ps: what a small core, my X2 toledo was gigantic against this one !


----------



## Grandlo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragZero* 
Has anyone removed the IHS from an E5200 ? Using a E5200 + Xigmatek 1283 with bolts/spring and steel backplate.

333X10 1.201V --> 47Â°c prime / 58Â°c intelburntest. My E8400 with the same setup (371X9) primes at 42Â°c and intelburntest 47~48Â°c. When running higer Vcore the temperature difference between my E8400 and E5200 gets even higher (both lapped)

Removing the IHS shouldn't be that difficult, it's about the same as remove a A64 IHS ? The only thing that worries me is the fact that my 1283 is a DHT heatsink, i could use my scythe mugen but it's heavy, too heavy for a lidless CPU ?

Edit : It seems that i loaded a profile with the fanspeed @ 70% when i installed my e5200







. Temps down to 45Â°C prime 55Â°c intelburntest.

Tried some more overclocking

333X11 1.32V 1 hour primestable / 10 runs intelburntest ( 1.3V not intelburntest stable) 57Â°C prime 65 Â° intelburntest. I still think that my temperatures are too high !









I've removed the ihs, I've noticed temps drop as much as 15c when at 1.4 volt. i'ts really not hard, pm me for tips or pics.

EDIT: here are some pics of the chip with the IHS removed, as you see it doesn't have any resisters inside it like AMD chips, they're all on the bottom. I used the blades from a disposable shaving razor, whatever you use it helps for them to be very thin. normal cutting razors are difficult to get in the crack between the IHS and PCB

Attachment 94761

Attachment 94762


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, the trick is making sure your heatsink puts enough pressure on the die.


----------



## Grandlo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Yea, the trick is making sure your heatsink puts enough pressure on the die.

yup, I forgot to mention you need to remove the metal clamp on the socket. it comes off pretty easy. put the chip in teh socket and hold it in place with electric tape to aid in the install, can take the tape off when done, or leave it doesn't matter.


----------



## squall325

need help on the multiplier/fsb/voltage to make it stable at 3.2 or 3.3.. anyone?


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


need help on the multiplier/fsb/voltage to make it stable at 3.2 or 3.3.. anyone?










12.5 multiplier - 266 FSB - 1.3 Vcore

Try those settings that's what I used.









~B~


----------



## Grandlo

or 333*10 at the same volts(1.3ish). the extra FSB will perform better.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grandlo*


or 333*10 at the same volts(1.3ish). the extra FSB will perform better.


He should try getting a stable overclock, and then, later worry about getting the maximum performance at whatever clock speed he manages to get working properly.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


He should try getting a stable overclock, and then, later worry about getting the maximum performance at whatever clock speed he manages to get working properly.


Especially with the nature for a low FSB wall. You should go about it one of two ways. Either low multi to 8 or 9 and raise FSB until you hit a wall, then raise multi until you reach an OC you like, or stick with 12.5 multi and find max Ghz OC and push FSB later.

It might also be time for you to start giving NB some extra volts. A lot of boards have a 1066 strap that ends just before 1333.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

OK guys I'm still playing around with the settings in the BIOS, but this is what I've got so far:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=489296

My concern at the moment is the RAM timings. They look a bit stuffed, should I do something about it? Sorry if I seem a bit ignorant, I'm completely new at this.









Edit: Also, this probably isn't the right thread but is it possible to overclock my graphics card? Will I get a significant increase in performance? Thanks.


----------



## vicious_fishes

yes and yes and yes


----------



## FragZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grandlo*


I've removed the ihs, I've noticed temps drop as much as 15c when at 1.4 volt. i'ts really not hard, pm me for tips or pics.

EDIT: here are some pics of the chip with the IHS removed, as you see it doesn't have any resisters inside it like AMD chips, they're all on the bottom. I used the blades from a disposable shaving razor, whatever you use it helps for them to be very thin. normal cutting razors are difficult to get in the crack between the IHS and PCB


Thanks for you comments but it's already off ! I applied some new tim and reinstalled the IHS (not glued),my scythe mugen hits a few caps when install without the IHS and the 1283 has only 1 heatpipe in direct contact.

Still a nice improvement, Ran 8 hours Prime 95 small FFT's 304x12.5 1.37V ( load) Vtt 1.3V, temps around 57Â°c. IBT around 63Â°C. With the stock tim between IHS and core prime temps where 70Â°c and IBT 80Â°c.

It seems the crappy zalman paste (not the new silver, just plain white) i had to use has a cure-in time, temps lowered by 8-9Â°c after running prime. Or maybe it's the AS ceramique i used between the IHS and Core.


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


need help on the multiplier/fsb/voltage to make it stable at 3.2 or 3.3.. anyone?










i have the same motherboard as you you can't go for 3.3Ghz but you can go for 3.27Ghz which i managed to get stable.

262 x 12.5; 1.328V


----------



## Grandlo

i just posted this somewhere else, i figured it's appropriate here

"performance wise it's best to max out BOTH your FSB and your CPU. the thing is when testing your cpu, keep your FSB as low as possible to get the clocks your looking for. later on once you find a high stable setting then up the FSB and lower the multi to max out both the cpu and fsb. when you clock your FSB high you're basically overclocking TWO things at once, the FSB(part of your motherboard) and the CPU. So it's best to test them independantly. if I want to find out if my system can do 400 FSB I can set it to 400 FSB and lower the CPU Multi so that the CPU is running in spec. if the system is stable it tells me my motherboard can do 400 fsb. When TESTING you want to make sure you're only overclocking ONE thing at a time, but when you've found the high clocks for each component, combine them in the most effective way.

i have my e5200 at 3.75 now and I can do it with 300FSB*12.5multi or 326FSB * 11.5multi, the latter is better because they're both the same CPU clock speed but the FSB is also higher. FSB effects memory performance(read/write) you'll notice the effects of high FSB most in memory benchmarks like Everest
"


----------



## squall325

my pc doesnt bootup after 12.5x/266/1.3v it just resets back to bios with default settings...


----------



## xEVHx

Just got this cheapo...

VERY impressed with it so far.

Currently stable on 250 x 12.5 (3.125ghz) AUTO volts seem to be sitting on 1.31v

Had it stable on 280 x 12.5 (3.5ghz) 1.26v

But motherboard seems to be playing up...when I change multi to 10.5 or set manual voltage (it only saved to cmos with that above setting...any help?

Gotta wait 2 weeks to buy aftermarket cooler (lost the adapter for the old Zalman). Once I get that and this motherboard issue sorted I'll be posting real results.


----------



## S2kphile

Update:

I just booted up with 375 FSB with 10.5 multi at 3.93Ghz. I'm gonna see if it's stable.


----------



## Mariusmsj

would lowering the multiplier help me out to have a stable overclock??


----------



## FragZero

Modified my Scythe Infinity today, it fits my P5K-E + lidless CPU perfect now, bolted down with screw+ spring and a steel backplate !

333X10 1.19V (load) 
Prime 1H stable ~ 41Â°c 
Linpack 1H stable ~ 51Â°c

I'm pleased with these results









Ran some other settings :

351X11 3861mhz 1.4V 
Linpack + prime max stress 74Â°c
only prime 61Â°c

Could be lower, but still pleased with it.

Edit : Just placed a second fan on my Infinity and it dropped my Linpack temps to 44Â°c using linpack ! ( 333X10 1.19V).


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj* 
would lowering the multiplier help me out to have a stable overclock??

No it wouldn't.


----------



## Mariusmsj

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
No it wouldn't.

i lowered my multiplier to 11 kept the same CPU speed 3.27 but my PI mod was quicker.

this is because i have increased the FSB.


----------



## Grandlo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj* 
i lowered my multiplier to 11 kept the same CPU speed 3.27 but my PI mod was quicker.

this is because i have increased the FSB.

yup, memory is communicating faster with the CPU thats from the higher FSB


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mariusmsj* 
i lowered my multiplier to 11 kept the same CPU speed 3.27 but my PI mod was quicker.

this is because i have increased the FSB.

You will accelerate bandwidth demanding application, however it won't be by that much and will only be noticed while running benchmarks.


----------



## FragZero

Another update on my Lidless E5200 adventure.

Running it at 10X333 1.19V now

Scythe Mugen + slipstream 1200 RPM mounted on naked core

ambient 20Â°c

Prime 40Â°c
LinX 49Â°c

The same combo on my E8400 (lapped) performed +1-2Â°c

One thing i like is that it idles really low ! 24-25Â°c (core sensor, stuck at 23 and 31Â°c).

I think a better heatsink would lower my max load temps a bit. I've played TF2 for 3 hours and just some normal surfing and office-work and the max temps are 31/32Â°c. Only when i start prime or linpack the temperatures rise. I guess it's because the base of my infinity can't handle the heat/surface (really small core).

I'm thinking about a copper plate bolted to my Xigmatek 1283, like a coldplate used in tec-setups. Lets hope i can find someone who can machine it for me!

I heard a true performed good well with a lidless cpu but i already have 2 +- highend heatsinks so it'd be a bit stupid to buy another one







.


----------



## PizzaMan

I wish the screws on my Nirvana would let me tighten it down far enough. I could prbly find something at Lowes, but my temps look fine and I got w/c gear on the way.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I wish the screws on my Nirvana would let me tighten it down far enough. I could prbly find something at Lowes, but my temps look fine and I got w/c gear on the way.









What are your temps now ?


----------



## PizzaMan

3.75Ghz @ 1.40V, 56/56C load, Orthos.

ATM, I'm testing 3.803Ghz @ 1.424v, 58/58C load, OCCT. Currant ambient 73F/23C


----------



## FragZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


3.75Ghz @ 1.40V, 56/56C load, Orthos.

ATM, I'm testing 3.803Ghz @ 1.424v, 58/58C load, OCCT. Currant ambient 73F/23C


If you can get those temps with a IHS i should be able to do better ! I guess my Scythe isn't that good for naked cores, the design is for CPU's with an IHS so it isn't a surprise.

I'll get some thermal-paste and try my Xigmatek with the IHS again !

Running Linpack 333X10.5 (3.5ghz) 1.25v (loaded) stable for 5 runs with linpack, looks promising. It seems it scales well with voltage untill 3.5-3.6ghz. 4ghz requires 1.47V







. I might run it at 4ghz if i can get the temperature under control, 80Â°c linpack is too hot !


----------



## pale_neon

I'm trying to decide between a E5400 and E7400. both are R0, 5400 is 2.7GHz, 800MHz buxw/ a 13.5 multiplier and 2MB cache. 7400 is 2.8GHz, 1066MHz bus, 10.5 multiplier w/ a 3MB cache.

My other specs are in my sig. the only parts i need now are the MoBo, CPU, & HSF. Having trouble deciding though.

Will i get a better OC w/ the 5400 because of the higher multi and the 800MHz bus (since im running DDR2-800)? or will the extra 1MB cache and 1066MHz bus help more? (this is for a gaming PC).


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pale_neon* 
I'm trying to decide between a E5400 and E7400. both are R0, 5400 is 2.7GHz, 800MHz buxw/ a 13.5 multiplier and 2MB cache. 7400 is 2.8GHz, 1066MHz bus, 10.5 multiplier w/ a 3MB cache.

My other specs are in my sig. the only parts i need now are the MoBo, CPU, & HSF. Having trouble deciding though.

Will i get a better OC w/ the 5400 because of the higher multi and the 800MHz bus (since im running DDR2-800)? or will the extra 1MB cache and 1066MHz bus help more? (this is for a gaming PC).

Get a E7400, i'll overclock a little bit better, 1mb cache extra and a higher FSB (assuming E5400 have a FSB-wall like the E5200). 400X12.5 would be nice and possible with a decent chip and the motherboard/hs combo you have !

A bad E5400 will bottleneck your GTX280! Can't take that risk


----------



## S2kphile

Depends on if you want to spend the extra money. Most people on this thread only has overclocked the E5200 not the E5300 or 5400 yet. So we don't know how well it would do with OCing. Right now I'm working on a 3.86Ghz stable with a 368 bus speed and 1472 FSB. I at over 3+ hours stable on orthos


----------



## S2kphile

3.86Ghz at 1.380 Bios 1.376 CPU-Z at 368x10.5 1472FSB. 3+hrs Orthos Stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491440


----------



## BlankThis

I repeat, just so I can say so later on. 45nm are much more sensitive then 65nm. By going over the rated mac vid. you are risking shortening the life of your chip or you may just kill it.

~B~


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
I repeat, just so I can say so later on. 45nm are much more sensitive then 65nm. By going over the rated mac vid. you are risking shortening the life of your chip or you may just kill it.

~B~

I've been reading that this is not as true as we thought. Intel posted a low vcore so ppl would be more prone to buy extreme chips. The real max is most likely closer to 1.5v. This explains why some of the suicide runs of 1.55v didn't kill the chips.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
I repeat, just so I can say so later on. 45nm are much more sensitive then 65nm. By going over the rated mac vid. you are risking shortening the life of your chip or you may just kill it.

~B~

It's a budget chip.







It always can be replaced with something better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I've been reading that this is not as true as we thought. Intel posted a low vcore so ppl would be more prone to buy extreme chips. The real max is most likely closer to 1.5v. This explains why some of the suicide runs of 1.55v didn't kill the chips.

I agree with you. As long as we stay under intel recommend temp of 74C we should be fine. Plus isn't heat what kills most chips? Thats why there are cpu fan coolers and water coolers.


----------



## glussier

Here's my new stable overclock [email protected]

Here's the cpuz validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=491520

And a screen capture of 2 hours of Orthos, I am presently running 20 iterations of IBT.


----------



## S2kphile

Nice OC









I honestly don't put that much weight on OCCT anymore because I notice every time I'm stable at a higher clock on OCCT, I would either fail IBT, ORTHOS, and PRIME95.


----------



## shawnj0

glussier, what is your VID?


----------



## glussier

Orthos and Prime95 are equivalent, so, I settled on Prime95

The way I do it,

1- memory verification with the vista memory diagnostic program

2- occt for 2 hours

3- 20 iterations of ibt

4- 24hours of Orthos.

I found that I could be stable in any of the above burnin programs and still be unstable in any other of them, so that's why I run the 3 programs.

After all this is done, I do an actual run of most of my apps.

I think my processor is improving over time. It could be the 200hours of as5 settling which is starting to show.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnj0*


glussier, what is your VID?


1.2000volt vid. This is why I keep saying that the vid is not all it is said to be.


----------



## S2kphile

I'm wondering if I should make my multiplier higher so I can run higher clocks? Do you think it would be better or should I stick with a lower multiplier and higher FSB.


----------



## shawnj0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


1.2000volt vid. This is why I keep saying that the vid is not all it is said to be.


I've been saying that as well, I just like to inquire.

People have a tendancy to think lower VID = higher overclocks.

I've seen Q6600 B3s with 1.3VID hit 3.8+ GHz. It's obviously not a real predictor.

My VID is 1.2 as well.

Just a question, what did you get with your e5200 on stock volts?


----------



## glussier

If you want to reach the highest fsb possible then you are better with a lower multiplier. However, I found that I can reach higher stable overclocks at lower vcore with the 12.5 multiplier.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Just a question, what did you get with your e5200 on stock volts?


I don't remember exactly, but I think it was between 3.2 and 3.3ghz.

I will try it tomorrow and post a screen capture.

You have a good cooler and a good motherboard, so, I'm sure you still have lots of room for overclocking. I'm don't mind setting my vcore as high as 1.42 as long as I can keep fairly good temps.


----------



## shawnj0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I don't remember exactly, but I think it was between 3.2 and 3.3ghz.

I will try it tomorrow and post a screen capture.


lol that won't be necessary. I believe you!

That's pretty impressive I would say. I wonder what the average most people hit on stock volts.

I'm still trying to get people to help me fix my e5200 problem lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


You have a good cooler and a good motherboard, so, I'm sure you still have lots of room for overclocking. I'm don't mind setting my vcore as high as 1.42 as long as I can keep fairly good temps.


Yeah the cooler was supposed to arrive today however Purolator messed up my address (hmmmph!) so I have to wait until monday.

I will probably do the same so long as I don't exceed 1.4v and 74c


----------



## PizzaMan

I would consider the above sreenshot to be within stock since it's within Intel's recommendation.

Hey glussier, what's the recommended voltage and timing for your kingston's?


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


If you want to reach the highest fsb possible then you are better with a lower multiplier. However, I found that I can reach higher stable overclocks at lower vcore with the 12.5 multiplier.


I notice that I get the same Super PI numbers that you get at 1MB, 14.250. Maybe I'll just stick with the lower Multiplier and highers FSB.


----------



## shawnj0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I would consider the above sreenshot to be within stock since it's within Intel's recommendation.

Hey glussier, what's the recommended voltage and timing for your kingston's?


FYI i was reffering to stock voltage, lol ie how far he can overclock without even touching vcore. Not sure what you're talking about lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Stock, as in, has not overvolted the proc.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I would consider the above sreenshot to be within stock since it's within Intel's recommendation.

Hey glussier, what's the recommended voltage and timing for your kingston's?

1.8volt 5-5-5-18. They were overclocking better when I had only 2 sticks, now with 4sticks I can get [email protected] Increasing ram voltage more than that doesn't help them overclock better, it only help them generate more heat.

At stock voltage and clock I can set timing to 4-3-3-10 stably.


----------



## shawnj0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Stock, as in, has not overvolted the proc.

Yeah sorry that's not what I was reffering to.

I was reffering to stock as him overclocking as far as possible using his VID, without touching vcore.


----------



## PizzaMan

Glussier, it's your board holding you back running 4 sticks not the ram. Either take two sticks out or increase NB voltage to push your mem and lower that SuperPi time. See how far you can take them with 2.0v 4-4-4-12.


----------



## glussier

Quote:

Either take two sticks out or increase NB voltage to push your mem
I know, I already increased the mch and northbridge an doing so helps me get from 960 to 1020. If I use only 2 sticks I can overclock the ram to close to 1150. I would increase northbridge voltage more, but, since it is passively cooled I am very limited. I will find a 40mm fan ans set that on the northbridge and try later.

With ram timings of 4-4-4-12 I can go as high as 875.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shawnj0* 
lol that won't be necessary. I believe you!

That's pretty impressive I would say. I wonder what the average most people hit on stock volts.

I'm still trying to get people to help me fix my e5200 problem lol

Yeah the cooler was supposed to arrive today however Purolator messed up my address (hmmmph!) so I have to wait until monday.

I will probably do the same so long as I don't exceed 1.4v and 74c

I think I was stable at 3.3Ghz on stocks I do have a pretty good chip with a 1.18V VID.

@S2KPhile

Your CPU-Z link is valid, but your score itself has not validated... So I couldn't post that on the OP.

Looks like that poll is going to turn for E5x00 Overclocking Thread. It's going to close tomorrow so GET voting.


----------



## FragZero

Ran Prime for 13 hours

333X10.5 1.248V (load)
ambient 21Â°c










Ran Intelburntest test for 20 runs max stress--> pass









As i said, the scaling on these chips isn't good

333X11 --> 1.3V
333x11.5--> 1.39V
333X12 --> 1.47V


----------



## rhkcommander959

I'm not positive, but there is a thread on it.... the e5200 may not be soldered to the ihs so removing it would get a tiny bit better temps. LOOK IT UP before trying, but a easier alternative to lapping if i recall properly. there is a post here somewhere on which are and arent soldered.

not all intel cpu models are soldered to the ihs








---
that chip looks like a dud-aka hit the wall already... but better than stock







7300's do pretty good on average if your looking for 3.8g+


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhkcommander959* 
I'm not positive, but there is a thread on it.... the e5200 may not be soldered to the ihs so removing it would get a tiny bit better temps. LOOK IT UP before trying, but a easier alternative to lapping if i recall properly. there is a post here somewhere on which are and arent soldered.

not all intel cpu models are soldered to the ihs








---
that chip looks like a dud-aka hit the wall already... but better than stock







7300's do pretty good on average if your looking for 3.8g+

I removed the IHS a few days ago and i can confirm that it isn't soldered.Removing it is a bit harder than a A64 ihs, a thinner blade makes it a bit easier.

I'm still testing the cpu, looking for 3.6-3.8ghz 1.32-1.37v.


----------



## rhkcommander959

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragZero* 
I removed the IHS a few days ago and i can confirm that it isn't soldered.Removing it is a bit harder than a A64 ihs, a thinner blade makes it a bit easier.

I'm still testing the cpu, looking for 3.6-3.8ghz 1.32-1.37v.

thanks for the confirm, its almost 4am now so my brain is getting fuzzy









there arent little smd chip-things like on the a64 though if i recall, right?
pop the top! might get more headroom, worked like a charm on a64 for 3ggg


----------



## FragZero

Nope, looks like this only with a smaller core.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragZero* 
I removed the IHS a few days ago and i can confirm that it isn't soldered.Removing it is a bit harder than a A64 ihs, a thinner blade makes it a bit easier.

I'm still testing the cpu, looking for 3.6-3.8ghz 1.32-1.37v.

Low end cpus E7xxx and down are not soldered. High end cpu have soldered heat spreaders, this is why the high end cpus can reach higher clocks with lower temps.


----------



## Lolcano

How is anybody's temps with an HDTs1283 @around 3.5ghz and at what vcore?

My highest core is idling at 40-44c and 61c in [email protected]


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lolcano* 
How is anybody's temps with an HDTs1283 @around 3.5ghz and at what vcore?

My highest core is idling at 40-44c and 61c in [email protected]

Don't look at idle temps, they mean absolutly nothing. You might be idling at 40 and someone else with the same cpu, ambient and same case airflow might have his cpu idling @ 28c and in fact both cpu are actually idling at the same exact temp.

You software temp program doesn't read temps from your cpu, it reads an offset from tjmax. The larger becomes the delta from tjmax and the less accurate becomes the temperatur. Also, a lot of the 45nm cpu have at least one of their core temp sensor stock at 40c or above. Clock speed doesn't have much effect on temps, it's more like vcore. What is the ambient room temp, temp means nothing at all, it as to be compared with the same conditions, ie same ambient temp. 61c while not great is ok for the type of vcore you are using. Where do you monitor your voltage, in windows under load or idling or in the bios?


----------



## shawnj0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragZero* 
As i said, the scaling on these chips isn't good

333X11 --> 1.3V
333x11.5--> 1.39V
333X12 --> 1.47V









I can agree with that.

12x250 (3.0GHz) --> 1.18v
12x267 (3.2GHz) --> 1.26v
12x292 (3.5GHz) --> 1.34v

I can't imagine the vcore it must take (for my chip at least) to hit 3.6+ GHz

I'm trying the 11 Multiplier for the moment.


----------



## glussier

Just a teaser, I am presently testing 4.01ghz @ 1.39volt. I think I could have used a little lower voltage, but I didn't want to have to reboot and redo occt from scratch. Later I will find the lowest voltage at wich I can run 4.01ghz stably, or, might be that I will try for 4.1ghz, which I think my cpu can do at or below 1.42volt, which is still in my comfort zone for 24/7 operation.










BTW, my max temp, up to now is 67c, anyway, I have the occt temperature alert set for 74c, which is the max tcase temp recommended by Intel.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shawnj0* 
I can agree with that.

12x250 (3.0GHz) --> 1.18v
12x267 (3.2GHz) --> 1.26v
12x292 (3.5GHz) --> 1.34v

I can't imagine the vcore it must take (for my chip at least) to hit 3.6+ GHz

I'm trying the 11 Multiplier for the moment.

The lower the multiplier the higher voltage it will need to be stable just FYI.


----------



## shawnj0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
The lower the multiplier the higher voltage it will need to be stable just FYI.

figures why the 12 and 12.5 multipliers are working best haha


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shawnj0*


figures why the 12 and 12.5 multipliers are working best haha


And thats why I'm using higher voltages then glussier at lower clocks but higher FSB. Unless you know what you are doing it's better to stay around 12 or 12.5 multiplier cause you are more stable at lower voltages.


----------



## Wizzard1

So is it the general conclusion that E5200's dont POST with FSB much higher than 350MHz? I'd agree with the conclusion, I flip mine to 333FSB and even in 1MHz increments, I cant get higher than 345MHz FSB with 1.35V and a 6x multi!! I was thinking it may have been the motherboard, but this thread is just chock full of information.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


The lower the multiplier the higher voltage it will need to be stable just FYI.


I'm running a 10.5 multi (3.5ghz) and I am stable at 1.34vcore but before when I was running the stock 12.5 multi I had to have a 1.36vcore for the same overclock to be stable. I always thought that higher multi meant more stress on the chip less stress on the board and lower multi meant less stress on the chip and overall more stress on the board since the memory controller at least on intels pre-i7 is not on the chip.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hout17*


I'm running a 10.5 multi (3.5ghz) and I am stable at 1.34vcore but before when I was running the stock 12.5 multi I had to have a 1.36vcore for the same overclock to be stable. I always thought that higher multi meant more stress on the chip less stress on the board and lower multi meant less stress on the chip and overall more stress on the board.


That's odd because it's the complete opposite for me. And I always thought lower multi means higher FSB which accounts to higher voltages i must be wrong.


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


That's odd because it's the complete opposite for me. And I always thought lower multi means higher FSB which accounts to higher voltages i must be wrong.


I've experienced this on more than just this chip so that's why I'm inclined to say what I'm saying







.


----------



## glussier

*I am at 4.01ghz @ 1.38volt 2 hours occtstable*.

I'm very happy with this cpu, after all these suicide runs I made with it, look how it threats me.









Here are the usual proofs:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=492188


----------



## hout17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


*I am at 4.01ghz @ 1.38volt 2 hours occtstable*.

I'm very happy with this cpu, after all these suicide runs I made with it, look how it threats me.









Here are the usual proofs:


You make me sick lol that is a sick chip you have there I'm loving that OC you got







.


----------



## PizzaMan

Lowering multi raises NBCC, which increases board stress. Plus, with the low FSB on most these chips higher FSB stresses the proc. So in most cases lowering multi will make it more difficult to stabilize.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Lowering multi raises NBCC, which increases board stress. Plus, with the low FSB on most these chips higher FSB stresses the proc. So in most cases lowering multi will make it more difficult to stabilize.

It seems this way

12.5x307 3837mhz 1.37V <-- 12 hours prime / 20 runs Intelburntest
11.5X333 3830mhz 1.37V <-- failed prime after 45 minutes
11.5X333 3830mhz 1.39V <-- 12 hours primee / 20 runs IBT

Tweaking the VTT or gtl has no effect !


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragZero* 
It seems this way

12.5x307 3837mhz 1.37V <-- 12 hours prime / 20 runs Intelburntest
11.5X333 3830mhz 1.37V <-- failed prime after 45 minutes
11.5X333 3830mhz 1.39V <-- 12 hours primee / 20 runs IBT

Tweaking the VTT or gtl has no effect !









I think it depends on the chip/board relationship because like I said I've had success using lower voltages at the same overclocks at lower multi's (not just on this chip). Another thing to think about is that these things seem to start having stability issues around 350fsb so if you are under that and use a lower multi you may see the same results as I have.

Edit: I've also noticed that the vtt and gtl has no effect I've also seen people saying the same thing over at xtremesystems. These things seem to love the vcore though







.


----------



## FragZero

I guess these chips are made a bit different then other Wolfdale cpu's. VTT/GTL has no effect and the vcore scaling is a bit different.

Too bad i my scythe infinity is insufficient for my lidless e5200, did some more tests this morning.

first prime :

4Ghz 1.42V --> Prime 65Â°c
4Ghz 1.45V --> Prime 68Â°c
4ghz 1.47V --> Prime 72Â°c ( stable at these settings )

Intelburntest

4Ghz 1.42V --> Prime 72Â°c
4Ghz 1.45V --> Prime 78Â°c
4ghz 1.47V --> Prime 85Â°c









I can live with those Prime temps, but those IBT temps are simply too high. I found a true for 25â‚¬ (2ndhand), lets hope it will brings my temps down a bit!


----------



## glussier

Is 1.47volt the vcore underload?

Temps under IBT, I don't care that much about, there is no way on heart that any other apps will be able to bring your temps that high.


----------



## glussier

After some tweak in the bios I consistently get 13.9sec superpie scores at 4.01ghz:

Dram static Read ==> Enable
Dram Read training ==> Enable
Ai clock twister ==> Stronger


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Is 1.47volt the vcore underload?

Its 1.475 idle and 1.470 loaded with Intelburntest. More Vcore = less Vdroop on my P5K-e.

Let's hope i get that true fast, bought a Xigmatek because a True is expensive (True 55â‚¬, Xigmatek 35â‚¬) but i can't pass on one for 25â‚¬ !


----------



## overclockerfx

Alright here it is the *E5x00 Overclocking Thread*







It was YOU who decided







New *sigs* are available on OP









I updated all the overclocks I had missed, but there still might be some missing so PM me if any are missing...


----------



## Lolcano

Hey, please include my suicide run;

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=493249

[email protected]! and +rep to you!


----------



## vicious_fishes

question: everyone who are running over 1.36v 24/7, any problems of any kind to report ? what kind of stressing have you done to the proc's ?


----------



## PizzaMan

Currantly running 1.40v 24/7. Stressed with OCCT and Orthos.

No problems to report.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


question: everyone who are running over 1.36v 24/7, any problems of any kind to report ? what kind of stressing have you done to the proc's ?


I do 2 hours of occt, 24 hours of Orthos and 20 iterations of ibt. I have to says that with ibt, my temps peak around 80c. I don't really mind that as both Orthos and occt are within the specs for this processor.

Absolutly no problem with my setup.


----------



## vicious_fishes

how long have you been running it ?


----------



## PizzaMan

About 2-3 weeks for me. Also, testing 3.81Ghz with 1.42v. I've got parts for W/C coming so I'm gonna wait til I get water flowing before I push higher 24/7 clocks.


----------



## glussier

If have this cpu for about 3months, it always as run over Intel voltage specs, it's only recently, around a week, that I have been able to lower-it below 1.4volt. I also own a qx9650 which has been run over spec, at 1.42volt, since nov 2007, and is still going strong.


----------



## squall325

my 3.0ghz(300x10) on air.. peak load temp is at 68c, but it hovers around 64/65c during the whole 9hr prime95 run.. at idle it rests at 37c and its cores rest at 34c each. no voltage increase so far... having problems pushing it to 3.33 coz i get a bsod after 5 mins of prime..

okay temps?


----------



## FragZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


okay temps?


Temperatures are fine, just make sure they don't go for 70Â°c.

My true is arriving tomorrow !









Ran 333X11.5 1.4V these past days, perfect stability. Did about 20 hours prime now. Lets hope i can get 333x12 with my true ! (or 333x12.5 but i think my cpu needs 1.55V for that







)


----------



## squall325

is 70c its max temp threshold?


----------



## PizzaMan

74C per Intel

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAY7


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i got one to mess around with, and do some suicide runs, but this is what i will be running it at 24/7. yes i know the vcore is a bit high, but i'm fine with it.


----------



## squall325

it wont even probably reach 60 while playing medias or playing games... it wont use 100% of its capability.. so i think having a peak temp with a 9hr prime95 run at 68c is good..

weird that nvidia system monitor puts my individual cpu core temps both at 51c while HW monitor shows it at 34c... really weird...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
i got one to mess around with, and do some suicide runs, but this is what i will be running it at 24/7. yes i know the vcore is a bit high, but i'm fine with it.









vcore looks fine to me. Like I said pages ago. I think Intel under shot the vcore recommendations just to get ppl to buy higher end procs.

Did you post some of your suicide runs elsewhere?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Like I said pages ago. I think Intel under shot the vcore recommendations just to get ppl to buy higher end procs.


I think the real reason they put the limit to 1.3625 for 45nm cpus is that if they were telling you that the limit is 1.40 or 1.45, we would start using 1.5 or 1.55volt. Intel guarantees their retail cpus for 3 years, and, they want to make sure that not to many cpus will have to be replaced in that 3 years perios. Note that there is no way Intel would be able to tell if you were increasing the vcore to whatever voltage, but they know that overclockers are ambitious people.


----------



## PizzaMan

Check out 003's posts here.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


vcore looks fine to me. Like I said pages ago. I think Intel under shot the vcore recommendations just to get ppl to buy higher end procs.

Did you post some of your suicide runs elsewhere?


no i haven't done any yet, i will if it gets colder. when i do i put it under water, and take it into the cold (negative temps). i got my e2180 to 4Ghz, i can't wait to test this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I think the real reason they put the limit to 1.3625 for 45nm cpus is that if they were telling you that the limit is 1.40 or 1.45, we would start using 1.5 or 1.55volt. Intel guarantees their retail cpus for 3 years, and, they want to make sure that not to many cpus will have to be replaced in that 3 years perios. Note that there is no way Intel would be able to tell if you were increasing the vcore to whatever voltage, but they know that overclockers are ambitious people.


yeah, i think it is too, but there's just too many people preaching the 1.3625 thing, and i have given up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Check out 003's posts here.


yeah, that's his opinion, and almost everyone seems to have a different opinion.


----------



## PizzaMan

From seeing how well these things have been handling high voltage. It just seems 1.36 is a little bit low.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


From seeing how well these things have been handling high voltage. It just seems 1.36 is a little bit low.


1.3625 volt is the max vid voltage according to Intel and shown in the sspec sheet. The max vid voltage is the highest available for market cpu default voltage which might be available from Intel for purchase. It has nothing to do with the highest voltage that the 45nm cpu could endure for an extended period of time. The absolute maximum voltage for the 45nm Penrynn, according to the technical pdf is 1.45volt. The Nehalem's technical document says that 1.55volt is the max for Nehalem.

Now, it's not because the Nehalem is rated at 1.55volt and that Nehalem uses the same process as Penrynn, that Penrynn could endure the same absolute maximum voltage. The transistor design and the organization of them on the die, could permiet the Nehalem to endure more current density.

That said, on air I don't mind going to 1.42 to 1.43 volt, on water I could go to 1.45, an active cooling water 1.5 and on Phase change I wouldn't mind 1.55 for 24/7 operation. I never burnt a cpu, and I always have exceeded Intel recommended voltages, and I keep my cpus working for years. But, I always make sure that my processors exceed tcase, which is 74c for the E5200. Also note that tcase temp (cpu) is 4 or 5 degrees above the temps reported by softwares such as coretemp and realtemp.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


From seeing how well these things have been handling high voltage. It just seems 1.36 is a little bit low.


i agree but i have given up trying to tell people that, because in the end it is all just speculation no matter who it comes from.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


i agree but i have given up trying to tell people that, because in the end it is all just speculation no matter who it comes from.


Well, I don't really speculate, I speak of my own experience with Intel cpus. Those who talk about the 1.3625volt limit are concluding that 1.3625 is a hard limit set by Intel, and, that if you go just a little over that your cpu will start to deteriorate.


----------



## gentooman

Do I need some serious cooling to get my E5200 to 4 GHz? All I have is a 120mm rear fan that goes at 1200 rpm and a Xigmatek heatsink.


----------



## glussier

For 4ghz, I'm using an OCZ Gladiator MAX, which should be close to your Xigmatek, a 120mm back fan and a 140mm top fan. All of my fans are set to low, they are Antec tri-cool fans.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


1.3625 volt is the max vid voltage according to Intel and shown in the sspec sheet. The max vid voltage is the highest available for market cpu default voltage which might be available from Intel for purchase. It has nothing to do with the highest voltage that the 45nm cpu could endure for an extended period of time. The absolute maximum voltage for the 45nm Penrynn, according to the technical pdf is 1.45volt. The Nehalem's technical document says that 1.55volt is the max for Nehalem.


Did Intel ever release any of the Conroes with a VID close to 1.5v?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gentooman*


Do I need some serious cooling to get my E5200 to 4 GHz? All I have is a 120mm rear fan that goes at 1200 rpm and a Xigmatek heatsink.


Just depends on the chip.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Did Intel ever release any of the Conroes with a VID close to 1.5v?


No, but the spec was there, just in case they needed-it for 65nm processors.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Well, I don't really speculate, I speak of my own experience with Intel cpus. Those who talk about the 1.3625volt limit are concluding that 1.3625 is a hard limit set by Intel, and, that if you go just a little over that your cpu will start to deteriorate.

and i have heard other say the same thing about 1.3625 being the limit.


----------



## PizzaMan

Lets all just volt to the moon and see who dies first.


----------



## glussier

Well, my cpu has seen and felt 1.65volt, and is still alive and going strong. I wouldn't do over 1.42 to 1.43 load on air for 24/7 utilization. But, these cpus can take a lot more than what a lot of people say on this forum.

This is an overclocking forum, this is the first forum I see where people keep trying to convince us that these cpus will die if operated above 1.3625. Do a search on the forum for 1.3625 and I'm sure there is going to be thousands of posts coming out of that search.


----------



## quaaark

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Lets all just volt to the moon and see who dies first.









You first


----------



## PizzaMan

I'm leaving 1.36v in the dust.


----------



## Eten

Interesting discussion on the actual vcore limit. The whole "inexact science" thing around overclocking bugs me a little, though, when there is misinformation or confusion on both sides, sometimes for Intel just as much as for enthusiasts.

I just overclocked my E5200 about a week ago, it runs at 3.5GHz 1.15v when at full load with it 10/10 IBT stable etc. I know I can go a lot further with numbers like that, heh, but... I'm lazy. I'll do it sometime.


----------



## glussier

This is a good overclock for that low a vcore. What are the vid and fpo/batch on that cpu?


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eten* 
Interesting discussion on the actual vcore limit. The whole "inexact science" thing around overclocking bugs me a little, though, when there is misinformation or confusion on both sides, sometimes for Intel just as much as for enthusiasts.

I just overclocked my E5200 about a week ago, it runs at 3.5GHz 1.15v when at full load with it 10/10 IBT stable etc. I know I can go a lot further with numbers like that, heh, but... I'm lazy. I'll do it sometime.

wow. thats like 1GHZ faster than my chip at those volts. lol. i need 1.4volts to get mine stable at 3.75GHz (50% oc is all im looking for







)


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eten* 
Interesting discussion on the actual vcore limit. The whole "inexact science" thing around overclocking bugs me a little, though, when there is misinformation or confusion on both sides, sometimes for Intel just as much as for enthusiasts.

I just overclocked my E5200 about a week ago, it runs at 3.5GHz 1.15v when at full load with it 10/10 IBT stable etc. I know I can go a lot further with numbers like that, heh, but... I'm lazy. I'll do it sometime.

thats an incredible speed for 1.15v.. i think you may have a..

*drumroll*

platinum chip


----------



## glussier

If I had that cpu I wouldn't stop at 3.5ghz. It's not that I do now, but his cpu could be a good candidate for 4.3ghz and more for 24/7 operation.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
74C per Intel

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAY7

Yea actually thats TCase i.e. the max Case temperature (ambient) TJMax or the max temp that is good for the top of the IHS is 100C and thats when thermal throttoling kicks in. Or so I perceive it to be. So I wouldn't actually be too worried If anyones getting load temps of like 74C... I get 73C on this Vendetta on 24/7 and I assure you that its seated properly, might have a little too much TIM though...

EDIT: Updates to OP coming shortly


----------



## pale_neon

where is this E5400 intel announced a week and a half ago? i cant find it for sale anywhere.

and where are these price cuts. intel said 5200 = $65, 5300 = $75, 5400 = $85. All i see is 5200 $74 and 5300 $95.


----------



## FragZero

They are available in europe (belgium)

E5200 69â‚¬
E5300 77â‚¬
E5400 85â‚¬


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eten* 
Interesting discussion on the actual vcore limit. The whole "inexact science" thing around overclocking bugs me a little, though, when there is misinformation or confusion on both sides, sometimes for Intel just as much as for enthusiasts.

I just overclocked my E5200 about a week ago, it runs at 3.5GHz 1.15v when at full load with it 10/10 IBT stable etc. I know I can go a lot further with numbers like that, heh, but... I'm lazy. I'll do it sometime.


Sreenshot plz...


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pale_neon*


where is this E5400 intel announced a week and a half ago? i cant find it for sale anywhere.

and where are these price cuts. intel said 5200 = $65, 5300 = $75, 5400 = $85. All i see is 5200 $74 and 5300 $95.


Both the E5300 and E5400 have the same R0 stepping, so aside form a .5 multiplier difference, you won't gain much by purchasing an E5400.

As for prices published by Intel, these prices are for in lots of 1000, so the price at your local store is bound to be a little more expensive that what is published by Intel.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


Yea actually thats TCase i.e. the max Case temperature (ambient) TJMax or the max temp that is good for the top of the IHS is 100C and thats when thermal throttoling kicks in. Or so I perceive it to be. So I wouldn't actually be too worried If anyones getting load temps of like 74C... I get 73C on this Vendetta on 24/7 and I assure you that its seated properly, might have a little too much TIM though...

EDIT: Updates to OP coming shortly










Tcase in the temp at the center of the heatspreader. tjmax refers to the thermal sensors which are imbedded at the middle of each of the cores.

tcase, at max load is roughly 4 to 5c lower than the temps monitored by coretemp or realtemp, since these software monitor the sensors at the middle of each of the cores of the processors.So when you see a temp of 69c in your preferred monitoring software, you should really subtract 4 to 5 degrees to that before concluding that your cpu is so many degrees away from the max allowed from Intel. Speedfan is one software which gives tcase temp (seen as cpu temp in speedfan).


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Sreenshot plz...


I'm not so sure we will ever see that. It probably was to good to be true.


----------



## 3Dreamers

Hi guys,
Did anybody push this chip to 3.6-3.8 without modifing other voltages like VTT, GTL, NB?
I am using P5QL-E and I am trying to go to 3.8 but I am really confused about athor volatges that I can set on my BIOS.


----------



## glussier

Sorry, double post.


----------



## glussier

I could overclock to 3.8ghz without changing anything but cpu core voltage.

If we'd know more about your setup configuration we could help you more. Can you post screenshots of both the cpu and memory page of cpuz?

You might also want to set "Load Line Calibration" to Enable in bios.


----------



## PizzaMan

I think most have been using a VTT (FSB) voltage of at least 1.3v for anything above 3.6-3.7


----------



## j0njo

I had a bad run in with my e5200.

I was confident it would be good but it was barely stable using 1.3625v at 3.5GHz. Would pass Orthos for 5 hours then fail, then I would redo orthos and it would fail in 5 mins.

I'm selling it now, and I bought myself a really sweet Q9550. The e5200 was supposed to be a budget chip but it didn't oc like I wanted it to.

Even my e8400 hit 4.0GHz without a sweat 23 hours stable.


----------



## Eten

One of the reasons I posted is because I'm skeptical myself. There is no question the system is 100% stable at this point but the vcore just seemed too low and I was looking for a knowledgeable reply like "that's _physically_ impossible because of <x> which means your system has to actually be doing <y> and you need to do <z>". However, it's not unusual for me to simply be very lucky.

Screens with a quick 5/5 IBT and voltage while under load(it would read 1.152V as it did in CPU-Z if it gave the extra digit in OCCT)



My temp sensors both don't read below 41-40 C so I can't get accurate idle temps so I'm not sure how accurate those max temps are. When I'm not using IBT max temps are more like 45 C at full load. I am at 22 C ambient, so if anyone can give me a quick run on how to be sure I get accurate temps from here on out would be nice.

I already had the system stable at 3.6GHz back at a 12.5 multiplier with a tiny bit higher vcore before I went back to get a screenshot and I'll continue to take it up in small steps and see where it goes.


----------



## j0njo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eten* 
One of the reasons I posted is because I'm skeptical myself. There is no question the system is 100% stable at this point but the vcore just seemed too low and I was looking for a knowledgeable reply like "that's _physically_ impossible because of <x> which means your system has to actually be doing <y> and you need to do <z>". However, it's not unusual for me to simply be very lucky.

Screens with a quick 5/5 IBT and voltage while under load(it would read 1.152V as it did in CPU-Z if it gave the extra digit in OCCT)



My temp sensors both don't read below 41-40 C so I can't get accurate idle temps so I'm not sure how accurate those max temps are. When I'm not using IBT max temps are more like 45 C at full load. I am at 22 C ambient, so if anyone can give me a quick run on how to be sure I get accurate temps from here on out would be nice.

I already had the system stable at 3.6GHz back at a 12.5 multiplier with a tiny bit higher vcore before I went back to get a screenshot and I'll continue to take it up in small steps and see where it goes.

Seems like you just got a good chip. What's your VID


----------



## glussier

his vid is 1.1250, check his screenshots.


----------



## j0njo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
his vid is 1.1250, check is screenshots.

im sorry but neither of his screenshots show VID. Not that it matters.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0njo*


im sorry but neither of his screenshots show VID. Not that it matters.


Look again.

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/7...oc1152vwo3.jpg


----------



## j0njo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Look again.

http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/7...oc1152vwo3.jpg


of course! I just use coretemp for vid. Who knew!


----------



## 3Dreamers

My memory is OCZ DDR2 PC8500-1066Mhz. It is setup in BIOS to run at 2.1 as OCZ is recomending on package also the timings are the ones that OCZ is saying(auto detected by BIOS). I have enabled LOAD LINE CALIBRATION.


----------



## glussier

Go back in the bios and set your ram voltage to 2.1volt. Your p5ql pro can't detect the Epp #1 voltage. And then, you should be good to go higher in your overclock. Set the vcore to 1.3625 and see how far you can go stable with that.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3Dreamers*


Hi guys,
Did anybody push this chip to 3.6-3.8 without modifing other voltages like VTT, GTL, NB?
I am using P5QL-E and I am trying to go to 3.8 but I am really confused about athor volatges that I can set on my BIOS.


I havent touched VTT or GTL even on my 4.2Ghz run. NB voltage i did add a little bit, but I dont think it was necessary. On 3.62 24/7 I am running stock NB, VTT and GTL.


----------



## wobbe98

Hello All,

Iâ€™m more ore less new to this over clocking, the last processor Iâ€™ve over clocked was a P1-200mmx, so I guess I can use some help.
I have an Asus P5QL-EM mboard (Intel G43) with 4 GB PC2-8500(2x2) Kingston hyper X memory (KHX8500D2K4/4G) and the e5200 processor. I also have an aftermarket cooler but unfortunately that wonâ€™t fit my case. In time I will fix this problem but for now the standard cooler will have to do. And I think the standard cooler is no too bad since I havenâ€™t seen temperatures above 45 degrees. 
I would like to run the processor with a FSB of 250 MHz so I can release some of the potential of the PC2-8500 memory. But so far all my attempts have failed. Running the memory at its rated voltage of 2.2v the pc wonâ€™t even post. I also tweeked the north bridge and CPU voltage settings but all have resulted in an unstable system. (Battlefield 2 crashes within 20 minutes or so) Could I have a faulty pair of memory modules or am I doing something wrong here?

Thanks,

WB

Ps. The system seems to be stable at its native speed.


----------



## glussier

Could you go in your usercp and edit your system's specs?

Instead of trying to extract the max performance of your cpu and ram at the same time, you should start by slowing down your ram, and find if you can have a stable cpu on a 250mhz base frequency.

Also, are you using the onboard video card or did you install an aftermarket pci-e video card?


----------



## FragZero

Recieved my True today







!

Unlapped True + stock thermalright paste ( with own pressure mod) + slipstream 1200 rpm fan

E5200 + IHS ( thermalright paste between core,ihs and true, running the true on my naked cores seems too dangerous )

1.4V 333x11.5

Prime 47Â°C
Intelburntest 57Â°c

Both 10Â°c lower then my scythe mugen with pressure mod/same fan.

1.46V 333x12

Prime 57Â°c
Intelburntest 67Â°c

Both 15Â°c lower then my mugen !!!

me







True

Ran each test 10 minutes for a quick indication.

Lets hope my E5200 is stable at 4Ghz now !


----------



## glussier

Then, when your stability test is over, post a screenshot + a cpuz validation link and, I'm sure, overclockerfx







will be happy to add you to the front page list.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Then, when your stability test is over, post a screenshot + a cpuz validation link and, I'm sure, overclockerfx







will be happy to add you to the front page list.

Sure, but i'll be testing some more today.I have decided my personal max vcore is 1.5V, it should last for more than a year and thats more then enough for me







.Lets see how far i can push my e5200 24/24


----------



## glussier

1.5v on air, for 24/7 operation is pushing it, but it will still last more than a year.


----------



## FragZero

Remounted my true

Stock mounting + 2X washer

OCZ freeze 
Scythe Sflex 1600RPM

333x12 1.465V
Running IBT 67Â°c max 
ambient 23Â°c

I really like this true. My previous results where at a lower ambient, around 18Â°c, and the max ibt was 72Â°c after 30 minutes IBT.

Scythe rates both the Sflex 1600 rpm and the slipstream 1200 rpm at +- 65cfm, but i'm certain that my new sflex moves more air then the slipstream, did anyone notice the same ??

Rebooting asap, lets see what 1.5V can give me !


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FragZero* 
Remounted my true

Stock mounting + 2X washer

OCZ freeze
Scythe Sflex 1600RPM

333x12 1.465V
Running IBT 67Â°c max
ambient 23Â°c

I really like this true. My previous results where at a lower ambient, around 18Â°c, and the max ibt was 72Â°c after 30 minutes IBT.

Scythe rates both the Sflex 1600 rpm and the slipstream 1200 rpm at +- 65cfm, but i'm certain that my new sflex moves more air then the slipstream, did anyone notice the same ??

Rebooting asap, lets see what 1.5V can give me !

+rep for having the balls to push 1.5v 24/7

Good luck sir. My W/C gear arrived today. Hopefully, I'll get my case modded and loop running in the next couple weeks. After which, I plain to attempt to brake my 309 FSB wall.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
+rep for having the balls to push 1.5v 24/7

Good luck sir. My W/C gear arrived today. Hopefully, I'll get my case modded and loop running in the next couple weeks. After which, I plain to attempt to brake my 309 FSB wall.

Thx for the rep , running 328x12.5 4.1Ghz 1.49V Prime now, max 61Â°c

433x12.5 1.51V fails after a minute or so and 1.5V+ is too high, even for me







, i disabled LLC and raised the vcore a bit too compensate.

I'll be lapping my true next week, lets hope it lowers the temp a bit more. The 25€ i gave for this true is the best 25€ i ever spent on any computer part !!!

edit : I wish you luck with the fsb wall, i have a fsbwall at 379mhz and can't get past it, raised vtt, Vcore, changed GTL. Nothing seems to work


----------



## FragZero

Ran prime at 12X333 4ghz 1.47V, error after 7 hours







, IBT stable for 20 runs !

Running 12X333 4ghz 1.48V now, i'll post a pic for the first post when prime ran for 10+ hours !

I'm at the end of my CPU, 4.05Gzh requires more than 1.50V







, i guess i'm lucky that i can reach 4ghz !


----------



## glussier

4ghz is still pretty good.


----------



## Jswerve

Guys im a little confused on what to set the memory on to slow it down while im raising my FSB to find the max FSB on my board. There are a bunch of options and they have A, B, C, and D beside them (example 2.66C). My motherboard is in my rig...can someone elaborate that has this board?


----------



## 3Dreamers

Just received my Thermalright Bolt-Thru kit and install it with Vendetta2. Before I was running Vendetta2 with stock push-pins. It took off 2 degrees from idle and 7 from load(when running IBT). I am runnning 3.6 Ghz at 1.34V.(288*12.5).


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jswerve*


Guys im a little confused on what to set the memory on to slow it down while im raising my FSB to find the max FSB on my board. There are a bunch of options and they have A, B, C, and D beside them (example 2.66C). My motherboard is in my rig...can someone elaborate that has this board?



Do it the easy way first. Leave everything to auto and just overclock using the cpu base frequency and vcore voltage. Once you find the limit of your processor this way, it will be time to start with memory dividers or maximizing the performance of your setup.

Just don't forget to run some stability test at all new steps in your overclocking adventure.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3Dreamers*


Just received my Thermalright Bolt-Thru kit and install it with Vendetta2. Before I was running Vendetta2 with stock push-pins. It took off 2 degrees from idle and 7 from load(when running IBT). I am runnning 3.6 Ghz at 1.34V.(288*12.5).


Are you going to try higher or stay put where you are now?

Are you going to post pics?


----------



## BikePilot

New E5200 user here. Currently at 3.4ghz and probably not going any higher as its already overkill for my uses and I don't want any extra noise/heat. I'm quite impressed with what this thing does for the price!


----------



## FragZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BikePilot*


New E5200 user here. Currently at 3.4ghz and probably not going any higher as its already overkill for my uses and I don't want any extra noise/heat. I'm quite impressed with what this thing does for the price!


A E5200 @stock heatsink will run at about 3.2-3.4ghz and provide extra windows and games performance! Indeed a nice cpu for the money !

I love my E5200 ! It scales with voltage, no gtl - vtt - tweaking required , Raw Vcore - Mhz scaling














, a lot more fun then my E8400 !


----------



## quaaark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jswerve*


Guys im a little confused on what to set the memory on to slow it down while im raising my FSB to find the max FSB on my board. There are a bunch of options and they have A, B, C, and D beside them (example 2.66C). My motherboard is in my rig...can someone elaborate that has this board?


I've got the same board. Basically the letters correspond to the FSB, so if the FSB is 266 Mhz, choose the letter closest to 266. I'm not sure if it messes up if you use the wrong latch. I havn't tried, since using the corresponding letter always worked fine.


----------



## 3Dreamers

I haven't took any pictures installing the Thermalright Bolt-Thru kit but I didn't had any problems. The only problems was that the back of my Vendetta2 was kind of over the screws and it was a little hard to tighten.
I will push my E5200 maybe to 3.8-3.9 but I will wait for a while. These days were only stress test and I want to play some games.
I am still in the 1.3625 range, I am running 1.34V stable - 24h Prime blend test, 8h Small FFTs and 8h Large FFTs and 30 IBT loops(3.6Ghz, 288*12.5). At this clock maybe I can lower the voltage a bit but I am getting good temps so I am happy with this.


----------



## BikePilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FragZero*


A E5200 @stock heatsink will run at about 3.2-3.4ghz and provide extra windows and games performance! Indeed a nice cpu for the money !

I love my E5200 ! It scales with voltage, no gtl - vtt - tweaking required , Raw Vcore - Mhz scaling














, a lot more fun then my E8400 !


Cool! Mine is automatically scaling the multiplier, but the voltage doesn't change much (goes from 1.272 to 1.264 in CPU-Z when idle). Should it be able to drop down lower than that?


----------



## AnaMan

my E5200 4ghz @1,43v.....stabile orthos in 2 hours......n the temperature in full never touch 70c......








only with Gelid Silent...........


----------



## BikePilot

What is the most accurate way to measure E5200 temps (sig rig)? I've been watching speedfan and its "core0" and "core1" readings are almost 20 C higher (46 idle, 60 load) than the "CPU" temp it reports. The temp reported in the bios is closer to speedfan's CPU temp, but a little higher (32 vs 29 at idle).


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnaMan* 
my E5200 4ghz @1,43v.....stabile orthos in 2 hours......n the temperature in full never touch 70c......








only with Gelid Silent...........









4Ghz 1.49V..... temperature never reaches 65Â°c

only with Thermalright Ultra Extreme









Yes, i'm a big fan now


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BikePilot*


What is the most accurate way to measure E5200 temps (sig rig)? I've been watching speedfan and its "core0" and "core1" readings are almost 20 C higher (46 idle, 60 load) than the "CPU" temp it reports. The temp reported in the bios is closer to speedfan's CPU temp, but a little higher (32 vs 29 at idle).



In speedfan you have both cpu temp and core temps, core temps should be what you compare to the temps reported by Coretemp or realtemp. You can't compare temps reported in the bios with temps reported in windows by any software. In the bios, you cpu is neither idling nor under load.


----------



## BikePilot

Thanks!


----------



## onlavu

in idle with saving functions(eist...), the newest coretemp, everest show same temp: 40C, 
but real temp shows about 4 degrees lower temp. Which one should I believe?
Before, I had [email protected],2ghz default voltage and there was temp in idle about 36C. I thought the e5200 was cooller


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *onlavu*


in idle with saving functions(eist...), the newest coretemp, everest show same temp: 40C, 
but real temp shows about 4 degrees lower temp. Which one should I believe?
Before, I had [email protected],2ghz default voltage and there was temp in idle about 36C. I thought the e5200 was cooller










The 4 or so degree difference between realtemp and other monitoring software, must be that realtemp detect tjmax as being 95c for your processor, just set tjmax to 100c and the temps reported will be identical to the other software monitoring programs.

Don't worry about the 40c, it's not that it is running hotter than your E6750 at idle, a lot of 45nm cpus have their temp probes stuck at 40 on idle.


----------



## totakad

at last i got over something i don't remember that was holding me back and restarting my computer when touching a little bit the clocks of my cpu and now i achieved my ultimate goal- 3.5Ghz, currently with [email protected] VCore, ram is atm at 667 Mhz, now the default speed of the ram is 800Mhz, is there point to try and crack up ram to 800 or leave it to 667, i haven't done any stability tests yet, but i'm pretty optimistic about this.


----------



## glussier

I would try to get the ram as close as possible to 800mhz or thighten the ram timings. But, first you should do the stability tests and make sure your cpu is stable before modifying other parameters.


----------



## CoY

hi everyone, im just new here (although not a total newbie in terms of overclocking lol)

just wanted to join this thread since am an in between happy and sad owner of a e5200

i've been following this thread for a while now and all i can say about the e5200 is that it is a real bang for the buck when it comes to practicality and overclockability

BUT... sad to say, e5200 really sucks when it comes to speed+vcore scaling

mine scales like:

3.5ghz - 1.36vcore
3.6ghz - 1.4vcore
3.8ghz - 1.52vcore - 10 ibt passes temps goes up to 79c

although i am happy with the proc overall, im currently running 3.5ghz 280x12.5 1.36vcore in cpuz 1.38 in bios setting, im confused with my 3dmark06 score which is just around 11.6k with my stock powercolor 4850 (not play! or pcs version)

one my friend has his score around 12.6k with just a 3.2ghz overclock and the same card as mine... i've also tried a high fsb x low multi like 335x10.5 which is 3517mhz but still the score is the same... im thinking about being bottlenecked but how come my friend got 12.6k @ 3.2ghz + 4850 @ 625/993

i am also running my mems at ddr 1120 5-5-5-15 2t, i've also tried benching it at 1160-1180 but the score gets like up to 12.2k ok and that's at 3.6+ghz already... =(

btw, can someone give me a link for the sig format? thanks!

nice to be part of this thread and site =)


----------



## CoY

here's my 3dmark06 run @ 3559mhz + 4850 stock clocks 625/993

validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=489901


----------



## glussier

For your system specs, you go there: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php

As for your performance, you say that your friend has his processor at 3.2ghz, but what processor is he using?


----------



## CoY

Quote:

As for your performance, you say that your friend has his processor at 3.2ghz, but what processor is he using?
e5200 =( i forgot his vid buy he is using it with a gigabyte g31 but he's using a maximus 2 formula now. haven't seen how he was able to play with his e5200 and m2f, but i think it will almost be the same as mine except for the fact that his e5200 can run 350x10 @ 1.35vcore


----------



## glussier

There is no reason why your P5Q Deluxe is not as fast as your friend's maximus. Check your ram timings compared to him. He might have set his video card drivers to max performance, while you were leaving yours to default, this might be the reason why he has a higher score than yours. All E5200 are built equals, given the same clock speed and same fsb they will give equal performance. The only difference there can be between 2 E5200, is that one might overclock better or run at a lower voltage at a given frequency.

Also, you might be better running your ram at a little lower frequency with thighter timings than what you are doing now.


----------



## CoY

his 4850 is also running at stock and he is running his rams at ddr 1020 5-5-5-15 2t, we also have the same rams... =(

i tried flashing the 4850 with a msi bios with the 160/500 2d clock settings and i tried other bioses as well and my score never changed...

think i got a bad card? would you also believe that when i try to oc the card for just up to 635 from 625, it would crash when i run 3dmark06 =(

temps of my card would idle around 62~64 and load temps are around 90+. hot enough to fry my fingers when i touch the copper heatsink...


----------



## glussier

Can you post all of your bios setting in the AI Tweaker page, in the bios?


----------



## CoY

i'll try that later, im in the office right now =)

i tried using the 333 and 400 straps but it seems that when the fsb is already around 280+ it doesnt want anything under the 333 and 400

i think that is the one that is bottle necking my system

im using the 200 divider right now...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoY* 
his 4850 is also running at stock and he is running his rams at ddr 1020 5-5-5-15 2t, we also have the same rams... =(

i tried flashing the 4850 with a msi bios with the 160/500 2d clock settings and i tried other bioses as well and my score never changed...

think i got a bad card? would you also believe that when i try to oc the card for just up to 635 from 625, it would crash when i run 3dmark06 =(

temps of my card would idle around 62~64 and load temps are around 90+. hot enough to fry my fingers when i touch the copper heatsink...


Those GPU temps could be hindering its performance a bit. Make sure your fan speeds are at 100%. If so, you might want to consider replacing the thermal paste.

Also, Ghz for Ghz, e5200's might not be equal if one is running a lower multi and higher FSB. The higher FSB will perform better.


----------



## FragZero

It seems that 24 Hours prime at 1.49V improved my E5200 !

333X11.5 is Intelburntest-stable at 1.36V now! Before it needed 1.38V for prime and 1.39V for intelburntest.

I expected no change in my cpu, if any, degrading.

I really like this E5200. More fun then my bad and hot C0 E8400, 400X9 is ok but anything past that requires high volts and impossible cooling, my guess is a badly soldered IHS.


----------



## CoY

i tried a high fsb + low multi setup @ 3.5ghz and it did not make any difference. my 4850 is already running 100% fan speed coz if not, the idle temps would hover around 72~76c... =(

haven't tried reapplying thermal paste to the card coz i'm thinking of selling it and getting a factory oc'ed 4850 or a 4870


----------



## CoY

@fragzero

my other friend also had the same result as yours... he overvolts his e5200 up to around 1.4-1.5 range then plays some games then shuts the computer off then tries to adjust his settings again and gets better results after "burning in" the e5200.

seems like the e5200 likes getting burned in for some time before it overclocks better...


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoY*


@fragzero

my other friend also had the same result as yours... he overvolts his e5200 up to around 1.4-1.5 range then plays some games then shuts the computer off then tries to adjust his settings again and gets better results after "burning in" the e5200.

seems like the e5200 likes getting burned in for some time before it overclocks better...


you should run 24 hours of prime/orthos/whatever at completely stock settings with any new component before clocking it..


----------



## CoY

@vicious

this is the first time i used an intel proc, i usually have an amd for my system, used to have an opty 144 but i never had it burned it, it went out like hell straight out form the box =) all i had to burn in are the mems i used before...

kinda surprising since i never thought it would require burning in, i'll try running around 100 passes of ibt or around 12hrs+ of orthos when i have a spare time

thanks for the note bro, hope i would be able to clock around 3.7-3.8ghz at lower than 1.4vcore =)


----------



## S2kphile

Nice overclocking guys. You guys are almost reaching your goals.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoY*


@vicious

this is the first time i used an intel proc, i usually have an amd for my system, used to have an opty 144 but i never had it burned it, it went out like hell straight out form the box =) all i had to burn in are the mems i used before...

kinda surprising since i never thought it would require burning in, i'll try running around 100 passes of ibt or around 12hrs+ of orthos when i have a spare time

thanks for the note bro, hope i would be able to clock around 3.7-3.8ghz at lower than 1.4vcore =)



If you follow the whole thread, you'll see that at the beginning my E5200 was at 1.8 @ around 1.42volt.

Now, *WARNING* You follow my advice at your own risk.









I did some suicide runs at 1.5 to 1.6volt, and nomw my cpu can do 4ghz stably at below 1.4volt. I'm not recommending this, but for me it worked out this way. Also note that I'm not using the stock cooler, I always made sure that my processor was properly cooled.


----------



## CoY

***!? 1.42??? lolz!

*me thinks*

might as well try around 1.4-1.45 and see what happens, if it does improve, i'll go for 1.45-1.5. i'll do it step by step =)

i'll try running the e5200 @ 3.6ghz 1.41vcore for 1 week and hopefully i'll be able to lower the vcore then go up the next level =)


----------



## glussier

Tell us how it's working for you.


----------



## FragZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


you should run 24 hours of prime/orthos/whatever at completely stock settings with any new component before clocking it..


I ran 50h+ prime without any change in my cpu before pushing it to 1.5V. I guess the high vcore accelerated the burn-in process !

Other wolfdale cpu's do not experience this burn-in effect, different vcore scaling and gtl/vtt tweaking does work on them. I really think these are made slightly different than other Wolfdale cores. Or could the reduced L2 cache have this effect?

Ran prime for 11hours since my last post 11.5X333 3.84Ghz, stable !


----------



## squall325

whats the highest possible speed i can get with stock cooling?

right now im at 3.0ghz with 68c max when using prime95 but my idles are at 34/36c then my temp when viewing movies and playing is around 46/47c... so i wont reach 70c+ when having more than 3.0.. whats the highest possible? although i cant prime it if i go above 3.0 since it'll surely go above 70c so its just a trial and error in my part..


----------



## vicious_fishes

it's very dependent on the individual chip, i wouldn't go any higher on yours as you're at thermal limit. try lapping it for an extra 5 degrees of clock speed.


----------



## squall325

i wont lap the cpu itself but i would probably lap the stock hsf... i reach the thermal limit if i go full load with prime but i dont go over it if i dont stress test so theoritically its safe since i dont reach the thermal limit?


----------



## FragZero

Lapping the stock heatsink is a stupid idea, it will improve the temperatures 1Â°c or so. Spending 10$ on a stock conroe heatsink ( copper core) seems a better idea !


----------



## CoY

temp sensor got stuck at 113c lol! ran orthos for 9 hours 320x11 3.5ghz 1.4vcore

i'll try 325 tomorrow at the same vcore, hope it is still stable... based from my experience with the scaling of my e5200 for every 5fsb increase i have to bump the vcore a lil bit..


----------



## glussier

Quote:



temp sensor got stuck at 113c lol! ran orthos for 9 hours 320x11 3.5ghz 1.4vcore


This is tcase temp, when your cpu is idling what temp do you see on that probe?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
This is tcase temp, when your cpu is idling what temp do you see on that probe?

heh, mine was at 100C this morning @ idle.


----------



## CoY

@glussier

after i restarted the computer, it showed 24c =) went back to normal


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
heh, mine was at 100C this morning @ idle.


That temp should be cooler than your core temps. If you draw 2 lines corner to corner on the cpu's heat spreader, this is the temp at the crossing of those 2 lines. So, it should be, at least, 4 or 5 degrees below the core temps. It's possible that, for some reason, that this sensor is stuck. Reboot computer and check again.

Here's an example of mine idling at 4.01ghz. Don't check my core temps, my core sensors are stuck at 47 and 42 on idle.










BTW, if you see that tcase (cpu temp) is always that high, reseat your cpu cooler.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoY* 
@glussier

after i restarted the computer, it showed 24c =) went back to normal

Then, there's no problem. Keep clocking.


----------



## CoY

@glussier

what do you think is better to burn in my e52? start at a lower vcore like 1.4 with lower clocks or get the highest stable oc with a high vcore?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoY*


@glussier

what do you think is better to burn in my e52? start at a lower vcore like 1.4 with lower clocks or get the highest stable oc with a high vcore?


Everybody has his own way. For stable overclocks, I start at 1.42 (this is the max I am willing to go for 24/7 operation), and find my max stable overclock at that voltage. After a few days of working with that setup, I try to find if I can lower my vcore at that same frequency, and later, try to find the new max stable overclock at 1.42 and repeat the cycle until it gives me nothing more.


----------



## CoY

i see. i'll try both ways i guess to check which one works with my chip... =)

thanks!

+rep for you bro!


----------



## glussier

Thanks for the REP+.

Tell us how it is improving.


----------



## PizzaMan

I've reseated this thing 4 times in the past 4 months. The Tcase temp just does crazy stuff so I don't really look at it anymore. Doesn't bother me. Some days it sits @ 30-40C even during load other days it says 100c. I'm assuming it's bugged.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



I'm assuming it's bugged.


I think the sensor might be stucked. I don't know if this is enough to get Intel to accept an RMA. I think, as long as you are not suffering any performance penalty, Intel wouldn't rma the cpu, but I'll call them and find out.

Note that it could be a bios issue, so, if you see that there is a new bios available for your motherboard, you might want to flash to that more current one.


----------



## CoY

one my friends here in the phils wanted his e52 rmaed but when he emailed intel about the problem, the stupid tech support told him that it was normal.. duh!

for me i just feel the base of my cooler to check on the temps if it is really that high or not, temp sensors on the e52s are most of the time not accurate.. haven't seen one without a stuck temp sensor problem.


----------



## glussier

Quote:

haven't seen one without a stuck temp sensor problem.
I purchased 3 and all of them had at least 1 temp sensor stucked.


----------



## CoY

here's mine with the fpo/batch


----------



## glussier

I hope you didn't remove the cooler, just to show us the fpo/batch number.


----------



## cyron

what cpu voltage do i look at to gauge how high it is? my bios says like 1.32 and cpuz says 1.29? right now im at 3.4 stable with temps under load at 42c.


----------



## glussier

I look at the windows volt.


----------



## cyron

ohh ok sweet, and one more question. my ram is overclocked to 907, should i be loosening my timing on it as well?


----------



## glussier

While you are tring to find your max cpu overclock, you should try to keep your ram at or below their standard specs, that is ddr2 800 and wathever default timings they should have.


----------



## CoY

@glussier

that was way back when my rig wasnt complete yet.. that time all i had was the mobo, proc, casing and mouse... lol!


----------



## glussier

I knew the processor was new, I could see that there wasn't any mark on it.


----------



## CoY

now running orthos blend test 325x11 @ 1.4vcore... tested this setting earlier using ibt 5 passes...


----------



## glussier

Seems like you are getting there, not too far from 3600.


----------



## CoY

let's just cross our fingers and hope i breach the 3.7ghz mark... =)


----------



## glussier

I think you will do it, but it might take a few days of burning.


----------



## DuRoc

Just got one of these to play with with a ud3r, passing two hours of prime so far at this speed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=500576

Definately hitting the fsb was so having to stick with a high muti. Booted in at 4ghz but failed prime immediately, 1.4vcore


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuRoc* 
Just got one of these to play with with a ud3r, passing two hours of prime so far at this speed.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=500576

Definately hitting the fsb was so having to stick with a high muti. Booted in at 4ghz but failed prime immediately, 1.4vcore

Is it stable, or just good for a cpuz validation link?


----------



## DuRoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Is it stable, or just good for a cpuz validation link?


It just passed 2 hours of prime at 3840mhz, gonna give it a little longer and then play with the voltages at 4ghz. Definately does not want to boot with a high fsb, even with a low multi. Temps are not a problem, low 50's under load. Gonna come down to how much voltage I want to give it 24/7 I guess. 1.36 in bios now and 1.328 in windows under load.


----------



## glussier

If this is the case 4ghz shouldn't be a problem. What is the fpo/batch and vid on your chip?


----------



## CoY

damn! i got an error at 325x11 1.4vcore orthos...

got the error around 7hours 59 minutes 40 seconds... 20 seconds short before it passes 8 hours.... geez... i guess i'll have to burn it in around 1.42-1.43vcore at 3575mhz

=(


----------



## glussier

Go in the bios and just give the vcore 1 notch up, and you should be ok.


----------



## DuRoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


If this is the case 4ghz shouldn't be a problem. What is the fpo/batch and vid on your chip?


vid is 1.1875 don't know the fpo/batch. Tossed the box ;(

edit: what is a good vid on these e5200's? Been using Q6xxx's so long I never thought to ask.


----------



## DuRoc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoY*


damn! i got an error at 325x11 1.4vcore orthos...

got the error around 7hours 59 minutes 40 seconds... 20 seconds short before it passes 8 hours.... geez... i guess i'll have to burn it in around 1.42-1.43vcore at 3575mhz

=(


You might have to stick to a lower fsb/higher multi. I know after 325 this one gets unstable even at 6 or 7x. Its not uncommon from what I read for these to have a fsb wall between 320-350. Thats why I am having to stick to the higher mult, 12 or hopefully 12.5 here shortly.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuRoc*


vid is 1.1875 don't know the fpo/batch. Tossed the box ;(

edit: what is a good vid on these e5200's? Been using Q6xxx's so long I never thought to ask.


Yours is a middle range vid. The one I've seen range from 1.1250 to 1.2500.

My best overclocking E5200 has a vid of 1.2000. So, while have a low vid cpu might give more chances of falling on a good overclocking cpu, in notime guarantees that the low vid cpu will overclock better than a higher vid cpu.


----------



## CoY

i'll try first upping the vcore a lil bit.. if it doesnt want the extra vcore bump, i''l go back to the 12.5x280 setup... =)


----------



## glussier

You can do that, later, you might want to try again, as it is possible that your cpu might improve over a period of time.


----------



## cyron

DAMN!!! so close to being 2h occt stable. It would pass a hour fine, but when i put it to 2h when i came back it had reset







. i guess i gotta up the vcore again lol.... ssoo close


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyron*


DAMN!!! so close to being 2h occt stable. It would pass a hour fine, but when i put it to 2h when i came back it had reset







. i guess i gotta up the vcore again lol.... ssoo close


That is one of the aleas of overclocking.


----------



## xEVHx

Last night hit 3.68ghz (320 x 11.5) with 1.36v through BIOS.

2 hours OCCT stable and currently running 24hours Small Orthos.

15.67second superPI 1M.

Might stick with this for a while as 24/7 at least until I finish GTA IV







I'd better run the tests again and posts screen shots - need to get my name on the first page somehow haha.


----------



## cyron

@ glussier

i noticed that we both have the same MB, and i was hoping if it wasnt too much work, if you could explain to me a couple things in the bios and what i should be setting them too.

-DRAM static read control
-DRAM read training
-mem oc. charger
-Ai Clock Twister
-Ai Transaction Booster
-CPU spread spectrum
-PCIE spread spectrum
-load line calibration

and should i be changing my
NB and SB voltage?

sorry in advance for all the questions, but i read the manual and it doesnt really help it will say like "-load line calibration- this is how you calibrate your load line" that kinda wording doesnt help







lol thanks

Eric


----------



## glussier

*Dram static Read control & AI transaction booster *

These 2 options can improve memory performance. However, I have found that when both options are enabled, the chances are that the computer won't boot. For me, the best performance is when *Dram static Read control* is set to *Enabled* and *AI transaction booster* is set to *Auto*

*Dram read traning *

It is supposed to improve memory read performance, however, I leave this option to "disabled" for better ram stability.

*Mem oc. charger*

I leave that to enable, improves memory overclocking hability without impeding on performance.

*AI clock twister*

Improves secondary memory timings performance.
I set that to *Strong*. *Stronger causes problem while overclocking.

AI transaction booster

Set to Emable, sets an higher performance level.

NB voltage

I set that to 1.28, the highest safe level.

SB voltage

No reason to play with this voltage.

Load line calibration

When set to "Enabled", prevents or limit vdrop and vdroop. I set this to "Enabled" while overclocking.*


----------



## cyron

gahh i got it to 3.6, but im having stability problems. i was able to get 3.4 stable at 1.32 vcore but im still not stable at 3.6 and im at 1.4 vcore, is there anything else i can do to get this a little more stable? temp really isnt an issue as i still only hit 50c just for a sec then went back down to 47c. but its still seems like its just really high voltage for only 200 mhz more.


----------



## glussier

If you could do 3.4 stable at 1.32, I don't think you need 1.4 for 3.6ghz. What test are you trying do? You might have a ram problem, until you find what is your maximum cpu overclock, you should make sure that your ram is working at an equal or lower frequency than it's rating, also leave the ram timings to auto for now.


----------



## cyron

im doing occt. but it would not even get into windows at first, so i had to keep bumping up the vcore untill it would let me into windows and then actually run the test. i did 2 hours of occt at 3.4 and i havnt changed anything else. my ram is running at 864, so i guess it is slightly over clocked. could this be why? but it seems weird that it wouldnt let me into windows, like would rest at loading screen, so i had to up the vcore to get it into windows. I kept doing that untill it would let me run the test.

when i put the timing at auto, it times it wrong sssoo lol should i still do it?


----------



## squall325

using prime95 for several hours is indeed not an assurance for stability... ive run my E5200 @ 3.0ghz for 12 hrs on prime95 and so far its stable... but suddenly when i was just playing nba 2k9 and alt tabbing to my browser to update the rosters my computer hang up then i hard booted it then my e5200 was reset back to stock speed.. hence 3 wasnt stable..


----------



## hout17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squall325* 
using prime95 for several hours is indeed not an assurance for stability... ive run my E5200 @ 3.0ghz for 12 hrs on prime95 and so far its stable... but suddenly when i was just playing nba 2k9 and alt tabbing to my browser to update the rosters my computer hang up then i hard booted it then my e5200 was reset back to stock speed.. hence 3 wasnt stable..









You need to run it at a Prime at a higher priority level so it stresses your cpu more. Most people run a couple different tests. OCCT is another one as well as Intel Burn.

To change the priority level in Prime click on the test menu option and click on worker windows from there you can change the priority level I would put it at an 8 or 9 and watch your pc cry.

Also is your ram Overclocked? That could be causing the stability issues as well.


----------



## squall325

RAM isnt OCD and priority lvl is 8


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyron* 
im doing occt. but it would not even get into windows at first, so i had to keep bumping up the vcore untill it would let me into windows and then actually run the test. i did 2 hours of occt at 3.4 and i havnt changed anything else. my ram is running at 864, so i guess it is slightly over clocked. could this be why? but it seems weird that it wouldnt let me into windows, like would rest at loading screen, so i had to up the vcore to get it into windows. I kept doing that untill it would let me run the test.

when i put the timing at auto, it times it wrong sssoo lol should i still do it?


If the bios can't assign the proper ram timing, you should set the proper timings manually. You ram should be kept at 800mhz or below. If the overclock proves stable, then it will be time to improve your ram performance.


----------



## FragZero

After some more testing with my E5200 it seems 3.8Ghz isn't stable at 1.36v ( ran prime for 3 nights, it failed each time after 6+ hours, intelburntest passed 50 runs) . But 1.37V does the trick !

My E5200 is better now after some time so i guess is can call this the burn-in effect ! I'll be priming at 3.8Ghz 1.4V for a week ( when not gaming, 22hours a day or so), lets hope i can get 4Ghz with less then 1.49V when i'm done!









I bought a S-Flex 1600 RPM for my true because ppl say it's silent and high cfm, but i think it's quite loud. It's the only noisy component i have atm and i find it a bit annoying. (motherboard on my desk on its box). Are the Noctua fans any better ?


----------



## glussier

Quote:

I bought a S-Flex 1600 RPM for my true because ppl say it's silent and high cfm, but i think it's quite loud. It's the only noisy component i have atm and i find it a bit annoying. (motherboard on my desk on its box). Are the Noctua fans any better ?
Ears are not all created equal.









Ever tried Panaflow fans?


----------



## PizzaMan

Anyone else having issues with 3:5 and up dividers? I can't get anything to post from 3:5 til I get to 1:2, then I'm ok.

Example: I'm running with CPU FSB @ 1200. I can't run my ram at anything between 1000-1199. Once I get to 1200 I'm fine. Chip just doesn't like that divider range. Even tried 800 CPU FSB and 667 ram FSB. No luck.

So if you having issues posting you might want to either lower or raise your RAM FSB.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Chip just doesn't like that divider range.


That could be something particular to your motherboard's chipset.


----------



## PizzaMan

hmmm, I'll put this e2180 I have laying around in when I go to move everything to W/C in the next couple weeks and check that out.


----------



## glussier

The reason I replied what I did, is that I tried the E5200 on several p45 and 43 motherboards, and I didn't see that type of problem.


----------



## nighthuntr

my first dual core cpu. was able to oc it up to 4.0 GHz but failed the 3Dmark06 test after a few seconds. backed it down one fsb at a time till it passed the 3Dmark06 at 3325 GHz. passed 2hrs OCCT.


----------



## glussier

I think you had to go down to 3,325mhz because of your ram and not because of your cpu core. Try to set your ram as close to possible to it's stock frequency and timing and start increasing the cpu clock again. In occt, do only the cpu test.


----------



## xEVHx

Can I get on the first page?





It's also 2hours OCCT stable - just forgot to get a screenshot of that.

Hehe gonna go higher soon...


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
hmmm, I'll put this e2180 I have laying around in when I go to move everything to W/C in the next couple weeks and check that out.

I own an E2180, which is back in the box, it can handle up to 407 base frequency.


----------



## cyron

it seems like i got it stable at 3.6, but i still have to give it 1.39v !! i tryed to lower the multi and then raise the fsb, but then it didnt even post







. i was able to get it stable at 3.4 wit only 1.32v. why do i have to give it so much more power to get it up another 200 mhz? i think ill just stay at 3.4 its good enough


----------



## glussier

This is the way these cpus are? They overclock easy up to a certain point, and then every little bit needs a vcore increase. I would say, let it go at 1.38 for some time, a week or so, and then try again. My cpu took 1.42 for around 3.8ghz at the beginning, and I can now overclock to 4ghz at 1.38.

Patience is one of the tools required while overclocking.


----------



## cyron

oohhh ok. i have only had this cpu in for 5 days.... is that not long enough?


----------



## glussier

Well, there are no set number of days. You just keep trying. One thing that might have made a difference for me, is that I ran some suicide runs at 1.5 to 1.6volt, so this might burn the cpu a bit faster than if I had only run my processor at 1.4volt or below. You just have to keep trying, eventually it should get better. Plus, If you used AS5 on your Xigmatek cooler, just that might take around 200hours to get your lowest temps.


----------



## cyron

ya i did, but i mean my temps dont even hit 50c i think its ok.


----------



## glussier

If this is the case, this is very good.


----------



## Kinglaiho

sooo ima new kid
with a new system



happy with my 3.4 =D

i've done an occt test, only 22mins so far though

temps got to 66C max though
but i dont think my arctic silver has cured properly yet
and it got to 36C ambient temp here today
hahahahaha


----------



## glussier

Quote:



and it got to 36C ambient temp here today


That's why you are at 66c doing occt, you will gain a few degrees after a couple of hundred hours of AS5 cure.

Once you finish 2hours of occt, post a screenshot, so that overclockfx can add you to the 24/7 stable overclock.


----------



## FragZero

Enough prove that it's stable at 3.8 ?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=503956

Temps

Max 54Â°c

Used my Sflex at 1200RPM with fanmate 2

Edit: Voltage under load = 1.375


----------



## glussier

Finally, you'll have your name on the first page.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kinglaiho*


sooo ima new kid
with a new system



happy with my 3.4 =D

i've done an occt test, only 22mins so far though

temps got to 66C max though
but i dont think my arctic silver has cured properly yet
and it got to 36C ambient temp here today
hahahahaha


Run the 2Hrs OCCT and post a screenie if its stable then you'll be on the stable OC list.

The OP list should be up to date now


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


Run the 2Hrs OCCT and post a screenie if its stable then you'll be on the stable OC list.

The OP list should be up to date now











You should have put FragZero in the stable overclock section instead of the suicide run, he has 31hours of prime95. I think this is stable enough.


----------



## FragZero

I have a suicide aswell !

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488093

1.6V


----------



## xEVHx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FragZero*


I have a suicide aswell !

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=488093

1.6V


+1 on the stable and suicide!!!!

Gonna overclock my GPU now.

I'll come back to this e5200 in a week or so.

Hoping to reach 4ghz stable keeping under 1.38v


----------



## glussier

For now, 3.68 24/7 stable is a pretty good start. +1 for that too.


----------



## Kinglaiho

3.5 stable 2 hours OCCT

http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?ima...z100209mi6.jpg


----------



## xEVHx

Resize that **** g hahaha.

Well done on the 3.5 stable. I was surprised you would make it









Highest VID i've seen...

What is everyones?


----------



## Kinglaiho

haha just cos you have good VID...










nahh i'm happy with 3.5

dont think i'll push much further... yet


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kinglaiho* 
haha just cos you have good VID...










nahh i'm happy with 3.5

dont think i'll push much further... yet

Actually you could go to 3.6 and maybe more, your voltage is still fairly low.


----------



## Kinglaiho

oh yeah i know there's room to move still

but i've only had this a couple of days, and this is the first system i've tried to overclock (i'm quite the nub really) ...so i'll move up gradually over time


----------



## glussier

Still, a 1ghz overclock, for your first time, is not too shabby.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kinglaiho*


3.5 stable 2 hours OCCT

http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?ima...z100209mi6.jpg




King go into your BIOS and look for Intel Speed Step and disable it. It's lowering your multiplier when idling to save power which can make your system unstable. Also try running OCCT for 12 hours.

~B~


----------



## glussier

Quote:



It's lowering your multiplier when idling to save power which can make your system unstable.


This is an urban legend, I never had this problem as most people never ever experienced instability caused by speed step and c1e.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


This is an urban legend, I never had this problem as most people never ever experienced instability caused by speed step and c1e.


I experienced it... A 45nm chip like this doesn't even need those features, it's extremely low poer and efficient.

~B~


----------



## FragZero

I have Speedstep enabled and no problems with it. But with my P35 Neo2-fr + E4400 i did notice instability, it seems that it depends on your motherboard+cpu combo.

I'll be pushing for 4ghz again this evening, i decided that running prime for a week is too long








, ran 3,8ghz for about 80 hours now.


----------



## glussier

Keep spreading misinformation. Great. The computer I'm on right now, the one in my sig, as both c1e and speed step enabled, overclocked to 4ghz and is perfectly stable. My qx9650 on an Asus P5q-e, is overclocked to 4.2ghz with c1e and speedstep enabled and has been perfectly stabled for months on end.

Both xeVHZ and Kinglaiho have proven their cpu stable, so why in hell disable c1e. You are either stable or you are not, if they are, I don't know what they would gain in disabling these 2 features.

Note that at 2ghz these cpus draw around 10watts and at 3.5 to 4ghz probably over 100watts, so the saving is worth keeping, if the stability is still there.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Keep spreading misinformation. Great. The computer I'm on right now, the one in my sig, as both c1e and speed step enabled, overclocked to 4ghz and is perfectly stable. My qx9650 on an Asus P5q-e, is overclocked to 4.2ghz with c1e and speedstep enabled and has been perfectly stabled for months on end.

Both xeVHZ and Kinglaiho have proven their cpu stable, so why in hell disable c1e. You are either stable or you are not, if they are, I don't know what they would gain in disabling these 2 features.

Note that at 2ghz these cpus draw around 10watts and at 3.5 to 4ghz probably over 100watts, so the saving is worth keeping, if the stability is still there.


Agreed, if you not stable with speedstep enabled....then your not stable. period.

The only reason I have mine turned off is because I like to be able to take a screenshot of my CPUz w/o having to turn on Orthos or something to get my multi to show right. Other then that, stability is no reason to have it turned off. Well.....unless your just trying to get a quick CPUz validation on a suicide run and speedstep seems to be hindering you.


----------



## voyager

My Highest Overclocks on E5200

4300Mhz @ 1.488v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=504534


----------



## FragZero

Running at 4Ghz 1.440V now. 30 Minutes of prime already ! Lets hope i can get it stable with 1.44V-1.46V. Before the 100 hours prime at 1.4V it needed 1.49V for 4Ghz !

Is there anyone else that noticed this burnin ?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Is there anyone else that noticed this burnin ?


I think I talked a lot about it, a few pages back.


----------



## glussier

Voyager, welcome to the forum.

1 post and you'll alread have your name on the suicide list.

What is your highest stable overclock?


----------



## FragZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I think I talked a lot about it, a few pages back.


i know, your a great help for anyone with a e5200 ! I read your posts, but anyone else ?


----------



## CoY

no update yet on my cpu burning... still running 1.44vcore at 3.65ghz 331x11 for 8 hours per day for 3 days... tried bumping the fsb to 335 1 out of 5 ibt... T_T i guess i need to burn it in for more time...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CoY* 
no update yet on my cpu burning... still running 1.44vcore at 3.65ghz 331x11 for 8 hours per day for 3 days... tried bumping the fsb to 335 1 out of 5 ibt... T_T i guess i need to burn it in for more time...

...or more volts. Haven't the others been burning with 1.5v?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


...or more volts. Haven't the others been burning with 1.5v?



I did.


----------



## Kinglaiho

ok so i should be disabling speedstep or not?

also what do you mean by burning?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



ok so i should be disabling speedstep or not?


Don't worry about that.

Quote:



also what do you mean by burning?


Running the cpu at a higher voltage for some time, in order for it to become more flexible in overclocking.


----------



## xEVHx

Holy crap 1.5v burn in!

I would have counted that as suicide haha.

I just ran OCCT for about 8 hours at 1.3v.

Stuff it. Tonight I'm going for 4ghz stable.


----------



## PizzaMan

Have fun.


----------



## glussier

Quote:

I would have counted that as suicide haha.
I and some others have ran suicide runs at 1.6 to 1.65 volt at 4.5ghz and over. Read the whole thread.









For 1.5volt, don't run that for days on end. You do an hour or two and then you lower the voltage for a while. You want to make your cpu better at overclocking, not destroy it.


----------



## CoY

damn! my e52 is so picky! i just added 1 fsb to the 300 setting i am in right now and guess what, after 8 hours of orthos with no errors, i shut down my pc then it BSODed... after i turned it back on my system did an oc setting recovery... =(


----------



## glussier

Well, that type of thing happens to most overclockers.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Don't worry about that.

Running the cpu at a higher voltage for some time, in order for it to become more flexible in overclocking.

Do you know if it actually works I should try it out (burning) on mine... cuz im kinda stuck at 4.2Ghz or so. Though I would need to get some better cooling, but atm got barely any money. What kind of voltage should you use.

FragZero I fixed your name on the OP.


----------



## FragZero

I ran

25 hours 1.49V
24 hours 1.4V
+- 100 hours 1.37V

And i went from 4Ghz 1.49V --> 1.46V ( primestable for 12 hours now)


----------



## vicious_fishes

under prime95 or ?


----------



## voyager

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Voyager, welcome to the forum.

1 post and you'll alread have your name on the suicide list.

What is your highest stable overclock?


thanks









my highest stable is 3800Mhz @ 1.344v

passed 2hrs OCCT


----------



## xEVHx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I and some others have ran suicide runs at 1.6 to 1.65 volt at 4.5ghz and over. Read the whole thread.









For 1.5volt, don't run that for days on end. You do an hour or two and then you lower the voltage for a while. You want to make your cpu better at overclocking, not destroy it.


Ah yep. Suicide run I can see fine - I assumed 1.5v for like a week stress test hahaha.

I can't get 4ghz stable at the voltages I want (not even gonna bother going higher than 1.42v. Maybe I should wait a while. Just went up 11fsb and going for 3.8ghz. So far so good. If I get this OCCT 2hrs and Orthos blend 12+ hours I'm gonna keep it at that for a month or so.

Should have run a Super PI when I was in 4.5ghz earlier. See how much difference between the 15.775 second at 3.68ghz.

I think I'm addicted.


----------



## xEVHx

Another question...

How much performance gain do you think 30FSB would give? I'm preffering to keep my multi on 11.5 rather than go 12.5...hoping it will give me something extra boosting more than just cpu clocks.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Do you know if it actually works I should try it out (burning) on mine... cuz im kinda stuck at 4.2Ghz or so. Though I would need to get some better cooling, but atm got barely any money. What kind of voltage should you use.

FragZero I fixed your name on the OP.









Yes it does, but don't overdo it.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xEVHx* 
Another question...

How much performance gain do you think 30FSB would give? I'm preffering to keep my multi on 11.5 rather than go 12.5...hoping it will give me something extra boosting more than just cpu clocks.


The extra fsb, helps mostly in benchmarks, such as superpie. You could test, superpie at both fsb and see for yourself. The gain won't be much, but it will be there.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Read the whole thread.










Yea right, 150+ pages


----------



## CoY

update on my burn in...

my mems were the one that got burned in... lol! my mems are running now ddr1100+ at 2.0vdimm... i also lowered my nb voltage from 1.36 to 1.3 and it turned out just fine... i forgot to take some screenie.. i'll try lowering my vcore later then check... =)

same settings 330x11.. =)


----------



## pale_neon

edit: oops wrong thread my bad


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pale_neon* 
edit: oops wrong thread my bad

The E5400 is a good cpu for this thread. Show us what you can do with it.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Yea right, 150+ pages










Lol, YES, should keep someone busy for a few hours.


----------



## CoY

damn! someone in tipidpc just keeps on bashing my posts... i have never ever heard anyone suggest that you do your first overclocking through an overclocking software then put the settings later to the bios... since my sempron days i have never received an answer like that... it seems that the guy just wants to bash my posts...


----------



## Kinglaiho

dunno if this is the right place to be askin these questions...

but yeah i have been doing some reading here and there (mainly at work lol) and i was reading that if a CPU can handle a certain frequency (eg 3.5), that the multi doesn't really matter (ie it can be 350x10 or 280x12.5). I haven't tried this yet, but i was curious as whether this is known to be true. Which leads me to question 2!. If you have a lower multiplier and higher FSB, that means that in keepinga 1:1 divider ratio thingo, that your RAM will be operating faster, meaning better performance? Therefore a lower multiplier(and higher FSB) means better performance at the same overall frequency (3.5)?

Sorry for the nub questions. Will +rep good answers.


----------



## CoY

i think it depends on other settings as well...

my e5200 would run 12.5x280 = 3.5ghz but would often not boot when i do 350x10, for me it is the fsb strap that the e5200 doesn't like.. im not sure with other proc models but this is what i have experienced... and there are times that a high fsb x low multi setup requires more juice on the nb, cpu vtt, etc etc than a low fsb x high multi set up... thats what i have experienced =)


----------



## Kinglaiho

ahh ok so theoretically, it should be true, but not in practice?


----------



## PERSPOLIS

In benchmarks,a higher fsb produces somewhat better results,but in most real world apps the difference is negligible.I have tried this in games & video encoding using 10.5X333 & 12.5X280.
As for your second question you are right.But I see no reason to use 1:1 in all cases.
Just use a higher ratio to get more performance out of your ram.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Kinglaiho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS*


In benchmarks,a higher fsb produces somewhat better results,but in most real world apps the difference is negligible.I have tried this in games & video encoding using 10.5X333 & 12.5X280.
As for your second question you are right.But I see no reason to use 1:1 in all cases.
Just use a higher ratio to get more performance out of your ram.
Hope this helps!


thanks for your answer (+rep to both of you)

with the divider ratio, what sort of ratio is good before ram timings start getting loose? and also, where do i set the ratio?


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Normally you need looser timings when using higher ram frequencies.It's not related to
the FSB:RAM ratio.But be aware that some ratios might not work with some oc.
For example when I oc with 12.5 multi,my ram doees not like 4:3(1.33) ratio.

P.S. thanks for the rep Kinglaiho!!


----------



## CoY

thanks for rep dude!

as far as i know, dividers do not dictate whether your timings will get loose... there are some mems that i know that can do ddr1100+ but with 5-6-6-18... for that is loose already... others consider 5-5-5-15 as loose already as some people have rams that can do 5-4-4-12 at ddr1066+

im kinda new to intel overclocking, i am very much used to s939s and s754 procies... hehehe =)

you may try setting up your timings to 5-5-5-15 2t then work your way up to the max stable oc that you have then from there try to tighten the timings...

for dividers, im not pretty sure about this but it seems some dividers produce better results in superpi and 3dmark06... but not that much, but still, a difference is a difference... =)


----------



## CoY

it just boils down to your preference whether to run a high multi x low fsb or high fsb x low multi =) for me i am running 330x11 on my e5200 now just to check if it can handle high fsb setting.. =)


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kinglaiho*


dunno if this is the right place to be askin these questions...

but yeah i have been doing some reading here and there (mainly at work lol) and i was reading that if a CPU can handle a certain frequency (eg 3.5), that the multi doesn't really matter (ie it can be 350x10 or 280x12.5). I haven't tried this yet, but i was curious as whether this is known to be true. Which leads me to question 2!. If you have a lower multiplier and higher FSB, that means that in keepinga 1:1 divider ratio thingo, that your RAM will be operating faster, meaning better performance? Therefore a lower multiplier(and higher FSB) means better performance at the same overall frequency (3.5)?

Sorry for the nub questions. Will +rep good answers.


Depends on the chip. Take mine for example. I can't get my CPU's internal FSB to go over 310. With that being said. I'm currently testing 305 x 12.5 for 3.81Ghz. 318 x 12 = no post for me. So FSB does mater. Some chips not so much, just really depends on what you are OCing.


----------



## Kinglaiho

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Depends on the chip. Take mine for example. I can't get my CPU's internal FSB to go over 310. With that being said. I'm currently testing 305 x 12.5 for 3.81Ghz. 318 x 12 = no post for me. So FSB does mater. Some chips not so much, just really depends on what you are OCing.


Thanks for your answer! +rep

I'm seeing that the whole business of overclocking is quite the balancing act lol.


----------



## PizzaMan

Overclocking is more an art form then it is math. Though, there is a lot of math involved.

@ Glussier, during your 'burnin', are you just running your machine @ 1.5v+ or are you stress testing during those couple hours?


----------



## xEVHx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CoY*


im kinda new to intel overclocking, i am very much used to s939s and s754 procies... hehehe =)


Oh yeah I killed my old 3800+ trying to get to 3ghz hahahaha. That thing would like idle at 80degrees.

Update: Couldn't get stable at 4ghz + so I just settled for 3.8ghz haha 331 x 11.5

Passed 2hours OCCT now running Orthos while I'm at work.

Post screenshots tonight.

I WANT 4GHZ!


----------



## Kinglaiho

haha too much is never enough aye

i've thought about overclocking my work comp
it's currently running at 2.13GHz

great way to piss off IT


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kinglaiho* 
haha too much is never enough aye

i've thought about overclocking my work comp
it's currently running at 2.13GHz

great way to piss off IT

Better watch out









When IT hits, they hit hard









~B~


----------



## PizzaMan

3.81Ghz, very stable. No burnin yet.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505639

Currantly running DDR2 @ 813 4-4-4-12 2.2v
Gonna try 1220 when I can put my fans back on.

vcore 1.424v no vdroop
NB 1.50V 54C
SB 1.35V 55C

Load temp was 64C with CPU fan on low. Forgot to turn up fan.


----------



## CoY

nice ocs guys! havent tried pushing to 3.8ghz again as my 331x11 1.44vcore fails =(


----------



## PERSPOLIS

My overclock with INTEL stock HSF:
[email protected] Mhz(288X12.5) Vcore=1.26v(1.264 to be exact)
[email protected] 5-5-5-15-20-35
Vnb=1.2 Vtt=auto(1.1)


----------



## Hackcremo

huhu..nice volt you got there..buy new hsf, oc it more..


----------



## CoY

yeah, nice vcore... =( mine would just do around 2.8-2.9ghz with 1.25vcore =(


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Well,according to realtemp 3 my vid is min=1.0875 max=1.1;so my E5200 is one cool chip!
I'm resisting to buy an aftermarket cooler,because then I could spend too much time overclocking!!but I guess I'm going to give in in the end!


----------



## Hackcremo

on the occt screen, it is max temp or ideal temp??


----------



## PERSPOLIS

It's realtime temps with a stock HSF.OCCT was running(is still running) when I captured the screen.


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's my new max OC for the OP.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=505757

First time I was able to get 310 stable enough to validate. :/

1.58v got 312 to post, but not load Windows.


----------



## vicious_fishes

gotta love the suicide runs..


----------



## xEVHx

Woah that 1.25v at 3.6ghz is insane.

I was 3.8ghz stable on OCCT but could only run 20min Orthos. That's why I always run both









Sigh...settling for 3.73 stable now...decided to leave my voltage to 1.4 in BIOS and just see what I can get stable at. Then I'll keep raising FSB over time...


----------



## quikfury

Heh.. new to this forums and everything... I got a e5200 running a intel DP45SG and for some reason i can't get above 3ghz stable nor will the motherboard allow me to drop my multi(but thats a whole diff issue)...

The odd part is that i could hit 3.5ghz on my EVGA 750i board???


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quikfury* 
Heh.. new to this forums and everything... I got a e5200 running a intel DP45SG and for some reason i can't get above 3ghz stable nor will the motherboard allow me to drop my multi(but thats a whole diff issue)...

The odd part is that i could hit 3.5ghz on my EVGA 750i board???

intel boards (except for the new extreme boards) are infamous for not being very good at overclocking.


----------



## quikfury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
intel boards (except for the new extreme boards) are infamous for not being very good at overclocking.

Awww man that stinks... hoping this board would be better considering that EVGA 750i hates vista... I'll update my post if i make a breakthrough... maybe if i could get that multiplier fixed..

Well i guess ill shut up till 32nm westmere core i7 next winter....

just out of curiosity what does "enhanced power slope" do??


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hackcremo* 
on the occt screen, it is max temp or ideal temp??


occt reports the actual temp your cpu is while you are running it.


----------



## Kinglaiho

i just use realtemp for tempsss

so if i wanted to 'burn in' my cpu

i'd keep the FSB and multi the same, up the voltage to 1.4 or 1.45 or something, and give it an 8 hour beating?

then drop the voltage back down, leave it for a day or so, and repeat?


----------



## glussier

Yes.


----------



## e5200n66b

Good job guys. i've followed this topic, congratulations with all the results!









looking out to build a budget pc _next week_. Currently i want to buy this setup:

*CPU*: Intel Dual Core E5200
*MOBO*: Asus P5QL - _(E?) / (PRO?)_
*MEMORY*: Kingston ValueRAM _KVR800D2N5K2/4G_

Looks okay? Suggestions please! _(improvements)_.


----------



## glussier

Both the p5ql-e and pro are good budget overclocking board, the p5ql-e adds and 8phase power vrm instead of 4, esata and raid.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e5200n66b*


Good job guys. i've followed this topic, congratulations with all the results!









looking out to build a budget pc _next week_. Currently i want to buy this setup:

*CPU*: Intel Dual Core E5200
*MOBO*: Asus P5QL - _(E?) / (PRO?)_
*MEMORY*: Kingston ValueRAM _KVR800D2N5K2/4G_

Looks okay? Suggestions please! _(improvements)_.


can't go wrong with any p5q, i'd just get the cheapest one you can find. 2x2gb ram ftw, and what video card ?

oh, cpu cooler ?


----------



## Lolcano

I got to 4.2ghz at 1.6ish volts so LOL.

 LINK


----------



## Furad

Just booted to windows @ 3.75 gigs!

Figured out that I had to leave everything dealing with dram on auto for now. Did that, set the ratio to 12.5x300 and it booted right up.







I was starting to get worried that I got a bum chip.


















running prime 95 atm.


----------



## quikfury

Hmmm.... wondering now from your post could my ram timings hurt my overclock... I asay this because my friend alex is very big on knowing about intel and says that my board is not exactly designed for my cpu so it wont overclock as much as it could with a nigher up cpu????


----------



## glussier

Intel have really good motherboards, but not many are really good for overclocking fsbs.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furad*


Just booted to windows @ 3.75 gigs!

Figured out that I had to leave everything dealing with dram on auto for now. Did that, set the ratio to 12.5x300 and it booted right up.







I was starting to get worried that I got a bum chip.

running prime 95 atm.


The 1ghz and more overclocks make these E5200 a great purchase.

I like your wallpaper, thought we don't see much of it.


----------



## Furad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


The 1ghz and more overclocks make these E5200 a great purchase.

*I like your wallpaper, thought we don't see much of it.







*


Here ya go!


----------



## glussier

Thanks a lot. REP+ for you.


----------



## quikfury

What also stinks is my darn motherboard wont let the cpu multiplier drop on my e5200.... I had to get the dp45sg


----------



## glussier

Quote:



I had to get the dp45sg


Why did you have to?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Why did you have to?



Yea, the 12.5 multi seem to work really well with this low FSB chip.


----------



## quikfury

AHHHH good news... Apparently on a different thread this motherboard can overclock good its just that intel doesn't have a bios for it yet that is compatible with there IDCC.


----------



## quaaark

I'm back in buisness with OCing with a new question.

I've been running my RAM at lower frequency & tighter timings which got me about 0.5s faster 1M pi times. I read somewhere on these forums that Intel likes higher frequency and loose timings. Should I go with the latter despite it being slower in superpi?


----------



## PizzaMan

If you increase the Mhz enough it will be faster.


----------



## Kinglaiho

http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?ima...z150209qt3.jpg

frontpage me?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kinglaiho* 
http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?ima...z150209qt3.jpg

frontpage me?

You need to post a CPUz validation link.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Kinglaiho
Good overclock & nice to pass 3.5 Ghz!
Like PizzaMan said validate your cpuz reading.

P.S a rep+ for you!!


----------



## Kinglaiho

tada!


----------



## Mobile Chernobyl

wow this chip is awsome!

Built my first computer on Friday and had it to 3.0GHz that night! I did a 250X12 clock on it, and kept the voltage on [Auto] on my Asus P5Q board, which I assume is stock voltage? How exactly do "auto" settings work on an OC capable board - like could I just adjust the FSB and multi and let the mobo figure out the rest (note: I would think that it wouldn't work like that, but just asking)?

I don't really have the need to go any higher for the rest of the week until I get more software and games uploaded, but does anyone have any recommendations for hitting 3.4-3.5 with an Asus P5Q series mobo? Much thanks for any help, and I'm glad I went with this chip - this website is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Hackcremo

Mobile Chernobyl :welcome to e5200 club..your graphic card is too much for e5200 to handle it..oc the e5200 more to reduce the bottleneck of your processor..try searching in this forum..maybe some one use same board as you..


----------



## quikfury

Well i fixed my OC problem on the dp45sg... all these problems people have been having is a bios glitch that u can get around...

I went to my previous highest OC setting which was 3.1ghz and then i went to 3.2ghz which is where i was having problems... after it did is "these settings failed to apply" thing i went into bios again and didnt change anything... now mind u before i did what alot of ppl did and changed things and such... well to say the least this reset the glitch over and over

Now by me not changing anything and just save and exit again it didnt do its thing... now the catch with that is it doesnt take the settings the first try around which i alos figured out.. so i went into it again and saved again then booted full into windows then did a full restart..

To summ it all up this board has a bios wall that u can get around with a little work and now im at a comfortable 3.55-3.6 ghz


----------



## Furad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hackcremo* 
Mobile Chernobyl :welcome to e5200 club..your graphic card is too much for e5200 to handle it..oc the e5200 more to reduce the bottleneck of your processor..try searching in this forum..maybe some one use same board as you..

An e5200 will bottle neck a current GPU?


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Furad* 
An e5200 will bottle neck a current GPU?

yup...try do benchmark test with msi 260 gtx pair with pentium D and another test with c2d..sure the performance is far away..


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*


yup...try do benchmark test with msi 260 gtx pair with pentium D and another test with c2d..sure the performance is far away..


He's not running a Pentium D, he's running a Pentium Dual Core.









It's not really much of a bottleneck. Yes, higher end CPUs with more cache will preform better. Now SLi with 260's would prbly be a bottleneck.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*


yup...try do benchmark test with msi 260 gtx pair with pentium D and another test with c2d..sure the performance is far away..


The E5200 isn't a Pentium D though, it's a Pentium Dual-Core (big difference). The Pentium D is a dual-core Pentium 4 Netburst architecture CPU. A Pentium Dual-Core is a Core architecture CPU with lower specs (less L2 cache, lower FSB, and other features disabled). The E5200 is still a 45nm Wolfdale just like the E7000 and E8000 series CPUs. Just remember anything with an Exxx0 as the model is a Core architecture CPU.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furad*


An e5200 will bottle neck a current GPU?


Once you are at 3.7 and up, there's no bottleneck. Your E5200 at 3.7ghz is faster than an E8500 at stock speed. If you consider the price/performance ratio, this processor is quite a bargain. Even at stock speed this processor is faster than the fastest P4D ever sold by Intel.

Aren't you happy with the performance you are getting from your E5200 overclocked together with your HD4870?


----------



## vicious_fishes

it's quite dependent on the gpu. having said that, other than the triple core phenom 2 black edition, you've got the best price/performance cpu on the market.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

well my PC is completely stuffed at the moment, but when it (eventually) boots back up again, i'll add me e5200 to this thread


----------



## Furad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Once you are at 3.7 and up, there's no bottleneck. Your E5200 at 3.7ghz is faster than an E8500 at stock speed. If you consider the price/performance ratio, this processor is quite a bargain. Even at stock speed this processor is faster than the fastest P4D ever sold by Intel.

Aren't you happy with the performance you are getting from your E5200 overclocked together with your HD4870?


Oh I am for sure... I was mainly asking because it sounded ludicrous.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


He's not running a Pentium D, he's running a Pentium Dual Core.









It's not really much of a bottleneck. Yes, higher end CPUs with more cache will preform better. Now SLi with 260's would prbly be a bottleneck.


yup, my mistake think that pentium D and pentium dual core is a same type..sorry guys..


----------



## quikfury

Well guys i'm at about 3.65ghz now when i try to get higher i start to get the erratic issue's that come sometimes when loading windows... Does anyone know a setting or something that i can change on my board or is this my max OC now.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quikfury*


Well guys i'm at about 3.65ghz now when i try to get higher i start to get the erratic issue's that come sometimes when loading windows... Does anyone know a setting or something that i can change on my board or is this my max OC now.



Have you locked the pci express bus to 100mhz? Can you test your ram, might be that you are using to tight memory timings. It's hard to tell, we don't have any detail about your setup at these clock speeds.


----------



## BikePilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quikfury*


Well guys i'm at about 3.65ghz now when i try to get higher i start to get the erratic issue's that come sometimes when loading windows... Does anyone know a setting or something that i can change on my board or is this my max OC now.


What voltage are you running? Temps?


----------



## Swiftes

Nice thread. I plan to get one of these with a EVGA 780i, good choice?


----------



## BikePilot

I prefer intel chipsets for intel CPU's but the 780i should work just fine. Really more a preference thing than anything else.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BikePilot*


I prefer intel chipsets for intel CPU's but the 780i should work just fine. Really more a preference thing than anything else.


I think that if you are not going to sli nvidia cards, there is no reason to go with an nvidia chipset. For someone just starting on Intel, there is more help readily available online on how to setup and configure your bios on these chipset than there is on the nvidia chipsets.


----------



## quikfury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Have you locked the pci express bus to 100mhz? Can you test your ram, might be that you are using to tight memory timings. It's hard to tell, we don't have any detail about your setup at these clock speeds.


It deffinetly is not the ram but i will check the pci bus speed... my ocz ram is under clocked by 110 of what it's rated for which is 1333...


----------



## quikfury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BikePilot*


What voltage are you running? Temps?


CPU is at 1.28 for 3.55ghz but when i got for 3.7 i up it to 1.35(even tried 1.4)

Ram volts are default and so is intel chipset volts and such.


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I think that if you are not going to sli nvidia cards, there is no reason to go with an nvidia chipset. For someone just starting on Intel, there is more help readily available online on how to setup and configure your bios on these chipset than there is on the nvidia chipsets.


I am not buying it, I am swapping my sig motherboard and processor for it. I wanted something with a little more poke in GTA4. I heard that the 780i was a good overclocking chipset, that was all.


----------



## BikePilot

Check your ram voltage, I know my OCZ ram requires 2.1v while many mobo's default to 1.8v. 3.55 at 1.28 is quite good, I can't get mine quite stable at that speed and voltage - I think you've got quite a nice chip







You might also try bumping the NB voltage just a touch, though I doubt that's your problem.

good luck!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Nice thread. I plan to get one of these with a EVGA 780i, good choice?


You will do fine with the 780i.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I think that if you are not going to sli nvidia cards, there is no reason to go with an nvidia chipset. For someone just starting on Intel, there is more help readily available online on how to setup and configure your bios on these chipset than there is on the nvidia chipsets.


This board is really cake to OC on. BIOS options on my EVGA are urber. These nVidia boards are made to OC with. The 7 series made some nice improvements over the 6 series motherboards. Having the potentual for 2000+ FSB is nice too if you upgrade CPUs later. Seen some hit 2400 FSB.


----------



## glussier

Thanks for the heads-up PizzaMan.


----------



## quikfury

Well 3.67ghz is as high as i can get with this multi... now i would change that but this bios still doesn't support mulitplier changing...

What does enhanced power slope do...


----------



## glussier

Quote:



enhanced power slope


If you set that to enable, it minimizes vdroop.


----------



## Kinglaiho

what's happened to overclockerfx? haven't seen him in here in a while.....


----------



## CoY

i give up on my e5200... its not a lemon though, its just that its giving me a very hard time oc'ing it... even harder than my opteron 146, which is know to be picky when it comes to memory settings... not a lemon, not a good one either, it still gave me a good experience though =)

i just think it is not a good idea for my e5200 to run high clocks at very high vcores... somehow it fell short of my expectations... but still i enjoyed it!

had problems running crysis warhead at 3.6ghz and 4850 stock clocks... dunno if it is because of my card or the proc cant handle too much of the crytek engine...

will upgrade at the end of the month to a e8400 E0 =) sweet...


----------



## vicious_fishes

warhead will tear your 4850 a new one above medium settings.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


warhead will tear your 4850 a new one above medium settings.


Very true, same thing happens with my 9800GTX+.


----------



## nutric

Hello everyone! This is my first post in this forum









I recently purchased the famous E5200 and started ocing it a bit so i decided to post my results in this forum.

My highest stable overclock is 3.6GHz @ 1.35V set in bios or 1.344 as read by cpu-z at idle. I ran 3 hours of Prime95 small FFTs but unfortunately did not take a screenshot:swearing:. Ill run it again today and post a pic.

I run my proc at 360x10.

Looking forward to participate in this forum!


----------



## glussier

Welcome aboard. Seems like your E5200 is good for a few hundred mhz more.


----------



## nutric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Welcome aboard. Seems like your E5200 is good for a few hundred mhz more.










Thanx. I tried squeezing more mhz out of it but it won't stay stable unless i go for 1.4V+. I think it has more burning in to do. I'm running Prime95 now and when it finishes i'll post the screenshot.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nutric*


Thanx. I tried squeezing more mhz out of it but it won't stay stable unless i go for 1.4V+. I think it has more burning in to do. I'm running Prime95 now and when it finishes i'll post the screenshot.


I'm currantly running 1.4v and I'm not looking back. I working my way up little by little. Trying to keep my FSB voltage at 1.3v


----------



## nutric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I'm currantly running 1.4v and I'm not looking back. I working my way up little by little. Trying to keep my FSB voltage at 1.3v

I'm not sure if i'm comfortable with that voltages. I can boot into windows and run superpi at 4.0GHz but it's a marginal gain in performance compared to 3.6GHZ. But on the other hand a marginal gain is a gain, right?









I'll do some benches and post.


----------



## glussier

Quote:

But on the other hand a marginal gain is a gain, right?
Going from 3.6 to 4ghz is not marginal, it is more than 10% performance increase. The sum of all the marginal performance increases, makes for a great performance increase.


----------



## nutric

Well, here it is...










3.6GHz @ 1.328V under load (360x10)
Max temp is 53oC

And CPU-Z:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=510962


----------



## Lionmaster

well i just got a e5200 i got it yesterday

i cant wait to dig in and have some fun with it. i was able to get a pretty good cooler from a friend of mine that got an ifx14, i got his old vendetta II and it has a san ace h101 on it, so temps wont be much of a problem. one thing that surprised me is how flat the ihs already was, i did a razor test to it and other than a little around the very edges its extremely flat. is that normal for new e52's?

i don't really have too much experience with the newer processors if you take a look at my sig, i finally got an upgrade for the old piece of(insert expletive of choice), having gotten that ages ago
im prolly not going to be doing much heavy overclocking seeing as all i had the money for was a msi motherboard with the 610i chipset and integrated video
its not the best but its better than what i had
what can i expect out of the chip performance wise, iv heard alot of great things bout this chip on here
but as always the best way to find out is to give it a try

how much does your ram play into the overclocking of the chip quantity and frequency wise?

im sorry if its a little jumbled and confusing and thanks ahead for any help


----------



## Furad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I'm currantly running 1.4v and I'm not looking back. I working my way up little by little. Trying to keep my FSB voltage at 1.3v

Ditto. I'm running at 3.91ghz 1.4v stable and never going back down. Highest temps I've seen during prime 95 were 58c. Stays between 33c and 45c during normal use and gameplay.


----------



## nutric

@Pizzaman and Furad

How long have you been runing your chips at those volts?


----------



## Furad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutric* 
@Pizzaman and Furad

How long have you been runing your chips at those volts?

Like 3 days.







Only had my sig rig since last wednesday. Not to worries about burning up a $72.00 cpu... not that I think that will happen.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nutric*


@Pizzaman and Furad

How long have you been runing your chips at those volts?



Almost three weeks now. First two weeks on air with load temps of 64c with a ZEROThrem Nirvana, fan on low. One week on water with 58c load. Looking like it's going to take ~1.43v to get 3.8Ghz stable.

I just want to stay under 1.5v and 65c. Going to try and keep FSB @ 1.3v, but if I have to use 1.4v I will. I'm trying to get a stable OC as close to my 310FSB wall, as I can.

Burnin didn't seem to help me any. I have one of the early chips released. This new ones have been looking really good.

Off topic: Just check a hwbot SuperPi I posted with an e2180 that is ranked 75th. This was with a board that would only run my ram to up 1000. I'm thinking of putting this e2180 I got from a client in and try for some hwbot points. This board is capable of running 1300Mhz and I have 4 pairs of Micron D9 sitting here begging to be juiced.


----------



## nutric

I have some good experience with burning in. At first the temps were never under 57-58oC under Prime95 but lately i get 48-49oC!!! And the stability increased with lower voltage. And my chip loves high FSB.


----------



## nutric

I've done some superpi runs at different clocks and the best i got is 14,219 seconds @ 4.0GHz


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Almost three weeks now. First two weeks on air with load temps of 64c with a ZEROThrem Nirvana, fan on low. One week on water with 58c load. Looking like it's going to take ~1.43v to get 3.8Ghz stable.

I just want to stay under 1.5v and 65c. Going to try and keep FSB @ 1.3v, but if I have to use 1.4v I will. I'm trying to get a stable OC as close to my 310FSB wall, as I can.

Burnin didn't seem to help me any. I have one of the early chips released. This new ones have been looking really good.

Off topic: Just check a hwbot SuperPi I posted with an e2180 that is ranked 75th. This was with a board that would only run my ram to up 1000. I'm thinking of putting this e2180 I got from a client in and try for some hwbot points. This board is capable of running 1300Mhz and I have 4 pairs of Micron D9 sitting here begging to be juiced.

I have a qx9650 which has been running at similar volt since end of Nov or beginning of Dec 2007, and it's still going strong. We just have to make sure we have good enough cooling to keep temps in check.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lionmaster*


well i just got a e5200 i got it yesterday

i cant wait to dig in and have some fun with it. i was able to get a pretty good cooler from a friend of mine that got an ifx14, i got his old vendetta II and it has a san ace h101 on it, so temps wont be much of a problem. one thing that surprised me is how flat the ihs already was, i did a razor test to it and other than a little around the very edges its extremely flat. is that normal for new e52's?

i don't really have too much experience with the newer processors if you take a look at my sig, i finally got an upgrade for the old piece of(insert expletive of choice), having gotten that ages ago
im prolly not going to be doing much heavy overclocking seeing as all i had the money for was a msi motherboard with the 610i chipset and integrated video
its not the best but its better than what i had
what can i expect out of the chip performance wise, iv heard alot of great things bout this chip on here
but as always the best way to find out is to give it a try

how much does your ram play into the overclocking of the chip quantity and frequency wise?

im sorry if its a little jumbled and confusing and thanks ahead for any help


Can you update your system's specs, so that we can see what you are dealing with? It would be interesting to know the motherboard and ram you got.


----------



## Hackcremo

guys, i hv problem here..after i overclocked my chip, i checked it with cpu z..cpu z show correct speed of my chip however when i check on my computer properties it shows different processor speed..i disable all the enery saving feature but this problem still appear..


----------



## glussier

What speed do you see in computer properties?


----------



## Hackcremo

it varies..sometime 3.8Ghz,this morning it go until 4.75Ghz..however in cpuz also same speed 3.125Ghz..


----------



## PizzaMan

Trust CPUz. Some other programs will not account for lower multi.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Trust CPUz. Some other programs will not account for lower multi.


alright..tq..


----------



## nutric

The highest clock i've managed to get today is 4.01GHz!!!


----------



## Jolting

e5200 4.0 Stock HS. 1.36v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=511677


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolting*


e5200 4.0 Stock HS. 1.36v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=511677


If you can boot windows at 4ghz at 1.36volt, it would be worth-it to get a better cooler for your processor. With a new cooler, your 4ghz suicide run could become a 24/7 benchable overclock.


----------



## PizzaMan

Jolting said:


> e5200 4.0 Stock HS. 1.36v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=511677
> 
> I'll also bet with an after market cooler you could run +4.0 with the same voltage. If you control the heat your CPU will consume less power.


----------



## Furad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolting* 
e5200 4.0 Stock HS. 1.36v
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=511677









His super PI time is off.. would that be because of heat?


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Furad* 
His super PI time is off.. would that be because of heat?

It could be because of his memory frequency and timing settings.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
It could be because of his memory frequency and timing settings.

memset FTW


----------



## Furad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


memset FTW


What's memset and how is it beneficial?


----------



## glussier

memset is a program which can let you optimize the memory timings right from your windows desktop.


----------



## Kinglaiho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
memset is a program which can let you optimize the memory timings right from your windows desktop.

link please? =D


----------



## Furad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


memset is a program which can let you optimize the memory timings right from your windows desktop.


But how is that different than doing it in the bios? Does it do it for you? Because that would be nice for some of us n00bs around here.


----------



## Kinglaiho

well i foundsd it

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/304459-memset.html

looks pretty good, anyone have suggestions for settings?


----------



## PizzaMan

You can tighten down the sub timings and normally take off about .5s off your Pi.

Lowering the refresh timing makes a big difference. The only timing you can't change with it is cas.


----------



## Jolting

I didn't change anything with my ram its only slightly faster then was before. I'm quite confident it wouldn't pass memtest even if I didn't overclock it. I'm on a very strict budget to the point where does anyone know of a cooler for around $25 not including shipping. In a month or so time I will upgrade my ram but for right now I'm only able to keep 3609mhz stable. 12.5x288.8 with 1.27v. I'm rather shocked that I could hit 4.0ghz and beable to use it for normal web browsing and such without a after market cooler. However any game at all would end that. Running a game for about 1 minute made me hit 57c. Not exactly benchmarkable.


----------



## nutric

I don't know the prices in USA but I have the AC Freezer 7 Pro which is cheap and it's doing a good job at keeping the temps down. I'm running currently at 3.78GHz @ 1.376V with the temps max 57oC after 4 hours of Prime95 small FTTs, pc case closed. While gaming(cod4) i get max 49oC.

Hope this helps!


----------



## nutric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolting* 
e5200 4.0 Stock HS. 1.36v

BTW, nice Vcore you have there!


----------



## Jolting

Here is newegg for the AC Freezer 7 PRO. Its 10 dollars more then I have in my paypal but no shipping and handling. So I may get that one if not one else recommends another or if some others agree to the AC F7 Pro.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134

I think I can get it at a lower vcore even but was anoyed at the time so I just popped it up. Maybe a little later I will try to lower it more and see what I can do. Right now I'm trying to fix my memory put it at 890mhz with 5-5-5-12 and super pi locks up on anything except the first 2. Going to try and loosen the timings to 5-5-5-13 and memory to 800-830 w/e my bios will allow with my current 3697mhz 12.5x295.8 at 1.28vcore. I will update soon as I can get super pi to work.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolting*


Here is newegg for the AC Freezer 7 PRO. Its 10 dollars more then I have in my paypal but no shipping and handling. So I may get that one if not one else recommends another or if some others agree to the AC F7 Pro.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134

I think I can get it at a lower vcore even but was anoyed at the time so I just popped it up. Maybe a little later I will try to lower it more and see what I can do. Right now I'm trying to fix my memory put it at 890mhz with 5-5-5-12 and super pi locks up on anything except the first 2. Going to try and loosen the timings to 5-5-5-13 and memory to 800-830 w/e my bios will allow with my current 3697mhz 12.5x295.8 at 1.28vcore. I will update soon as I can get super pi to work.



At the same price the xig 1283 is a much better value: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003


----------



## nutric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


At the same price the xig 1283 is a much better value: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003


I definitely agree with you. Xigmatek is a better value. I wanted to get one of those but never happened because no one stocked it over here. I'm happy with my F7Pro although.


----------



## PizzaMan

This is pretty much the same thing as a F7Pro.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103031

It was my first after market cooler. Worked very well.


----------



## Jolting

I will go with the XIG for sure. Here is my lastest results, I know that the Super Pi is slightly lower but I believe its only .002 off. And I'm at a much lower vcore and mhz. Anyone have some recomendations from this point on? Am I better off going for just the 3.9 and seeing if I can actually outrun the 4ghz.

Attachment 98502

Also if I change the cas to 4 it doesn't work.

Is it just me or did I luck out on the pick of the bin with this proc. Its stable enough at way lower voltages then others I have seen. I am able to play games like it is right now without any issues.


----------



## glussier

I think you got a very good processor, but you should wait till you get a better cooler before trying higher frequencies. You should at the very least, monitor your temps, which you don't seem to be doing.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
I think you got a very good processor, but you should wait till you get a better cooler before trying higher frequencies. You should at the very least, monitor your temps, which you don't seem to be doing.


I have to concur. You should be very careful with that much OC on the stock cooler. Just because your vcore is low doesn't mean temps wont burn your chip up.


----------



## quikfury

As far as i know these chips can handle some heat... I have seen review site's showing prime95 test at 85c for 2 hours before... once i find link ill post.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quikfury*


As far as i know these chips can handle some heat... I have seen review site's showing prime95 test at 85c for 2 hours before... once i find link ill post.



85c is too much eat, unless you are benching with IBT, in wich case I don't care if the temp goes that high.

Intel says that the E5200 is good for a 74c tcase temp: http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAY7

Under load, tcase temp is rouhgly 5 to 7c lower than the temps reported by either coretemp or realtemp. That is, if realtemp is reporting a temp of 80c, tcase is around 73 to 75c. The max temp I am willing to accept for occt or prime95 is 80c, any higher than that and I need to work on my cooling, if I can't I have to either lower the vcore or the clock speed.


----------



## Mariusmsj

i have a really weird thing, in the BIOS settings i set my Vcore to 1.356 but in the CPU z it says only 1.312 do you know why could this be happening???


----------



## Jolting

Don't worry thats a normal issue. There are some things you can do to lessen the amount of drop but I'm not sure what the settings are.

In response to me watching temps I have my G15 and Everest linked so that it shows the temps on my keyboard. Besides in the middle of winter and I'm in maine. The ambient room temp is 60F. My cpu is at 15c but I think that lies. My cores look more even at 37-40 ea idle. They don't go over 57c on load that I have noticed. It is very cold in my house.


----------



## glussier

Quote:

They don't go over 57c on load that I have noticed. It is very cold in my house.
If this is really the case, then go ehead with your overclock.


----------



## BikePilot

Yep, that's called vdroop, totally normal.


----------



## bk7794

Recomendations for a decent cooler under 30 bucks


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


Recomendations for a decent cooler under 30 bucks


$29.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103031

$36.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


$29.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835103031

$36.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003


You guys really love that bottom one. Will it fit in the ud3r


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
You guys really love that bottom one. Will it fit in the ud3r

Just from taking a quick glance at your board, I don't see why it shouldn't fit.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Just from taking a quick glance at your board, I don't see why it shouldn't fit.

Thanks


----------



## progex

Hey guys, this is my first time OCing, and would appreciate some help.

I'm on the G31M-ES2L mobo and this is what my BIOS settings look like:










I tried tweaking some of the settings, but it doesn't seem to OC.... So I must be doing something wrong.

What exact settings do I have to calibrate?


----------



## Mccaula718

you have to enable cpu host clock control


----------



## progex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mccaula718*


you have to enable cpu host clock control


I tried that as well.

After I save and exit out of the BIOS, the system reboots into the default factory clock speeds.


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:



Originally Posted by *progex*


After I save and exit out of the BIOS, the system reboots into the default factory clock speeds.


Change the memory multiplier to lower so that the memory speed is under 800. put fsb voltage to +2 or +3 until you get a stable oc, then lower it if you can.


----------



## Jolting

How about some specs.
Edit: Nevermind now I see the board.

Lower your voltages back down to stock and enable the host control and put it at 201. Go into CPUZ and check what it says for the FSB. If it doesn't say anything higher then 200 bump it to 205 if still same as was then let us know.


----------



## progex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolting* 
How about some specs.
Edit: Nevermind now I see the board.

Lower your voltages back down to stock and enable the host control and put it at 201. Go into CPUZ and check what it says for the FSB. If it doesn't say anything higher then 200 bump it to 205 if still same as was then let us know.

Here's my CPU-Z:










For some reason, it alternates between 1200Mhz(x6 multi) and 2499Mhz (x12.5 multi)... But in my BIOS, I have the multi set at 12.5x.

I may be reading it incorrectly, but it says my FSB is set at 800Mhz right?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *progex*


Here's my CPU-Z:










For some reason, it alternates between 1200Mhz(x6 multi) and 2499Mhz (x12.5 multi)... But in my BIOS, I have the multi set at 12.5x.

I may be reading it incorrectly, but it says my FSB is set at 800Mhz right?


Yes, your rated external FSB is 800.

Disable speedstep or C1E to get rid of the power saving function that drops your multi. Though, you don't have to drop it. If your board is unstable with it enabled it is also unstable with it disabled.


----------



## BikePilot

Yep, that's speedstep doing its thing. I haven't found it to do any harm, but not sure it really saves any power either as it doesn't seem to drop the voltage...


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, speedstep is really pointless IMO.

Disabling it makes your CPUz screenshots @ idle look better.

BTW, currant update on my OC. Tonight I'm testing 308 FSB @ 1.464v, 3.85Ghz 55c load
Still got FSB @ 1.3v. Got a feeling I'm going to have to use 1.4v here soon.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *progex*


Hey guys, this is my first time OCing, and would appreciate some help.

I'm on the G31M-ES2L mobo and this is what my BIOS settings look like:










I tried tweaking some of the settings, but it doesn't seem to OC.... So I must be doing something wrong.

What exact settings do I have to calibrate?


Try this:

Cpu Host Clock Control ==> Enabled
Cpu Host Frequency (Mhz) ==> 233
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ==> 100

Save the the above settings and leave the bios, reboot into windows, run cpuz and show us the cpu, memory and spd pages.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yea, speedstep is really pointless IMO.

Disabling it makes your CPUz screenshots @ idle look better.

BTW, currant update on my OC. Tonight I'm testing 308 FSB @ 1.464v, 3.85Ghz 55c load
Still got FSB @ 1.3v. Got a feeling I'm going to have to use 1.4v here soon.



That watercooling setup of your seems to be working great.


----------



## Kinglaiho

ok i need some help please

i was trying out memset to tighten the ram clocks etc etc, didn't work for me (windows freezes after i login at anythign above stock CPU speed), and i'm trying to get it back to where it was, but it seems that memset has changed my ratio to 1:2 (i originally had 1:1)...
how can i change this back?

any help (as usual) will be greatly appreciated..


----------



## progex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Try this:

Cpu Host Clock Control ==> Enabled
Cpu Host Frequency (Mhz) ==> 233
PCI Express Frequency (Mhz) ==> 100

Save the the above settings and leave the bios, reboot into windows, run cpuz and show us the cpu, memory and spd pages.


I tried those settings and the system rebooted and reset the BIOS to the default settings.

I had the help from Mccaula718 to get the CPU to OC to 2.6Ghz and it still wouldn't budge.


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:



Originally Posted by *progex*


I had the help from Mccaula718 to get the CPU to OC to 2.6Ghz and it still wouldn't budge.


He definitely needs some help from someone with more experience. I gave him exact instructions on every setting needed to get to 3.5. After they didn't work and others didn't work, we tried a simple overclock to 2.6(a mere .1) and the bios still would not save the settings. His bios version is f5 while mine is f4, i don't know if that makes any difference.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *progex*


I tried those settings and the system rebooted and reset the BIOS to the default settings.

I had the help from Mccaula718 to get the CPU to OC to 2.6Ghz and it still wouldn't budge.



Try resetting the bios via the bios reset jumper on the motherboard, and try again.

If this doesn't work, you might want to try the same f4 bios version as Mccaula718


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kinglaiho*


ok i need some help please

i was trying out memset to tighten the ram clocks etc etc, didn't work for me (windows freezes after i login at anythign above stock CPU speed), and i'm trying to get it back to where it was, but it seems that memset has changed my ratio to 1:2 (i originally had 1:1)...
how can i change this back?

any help (as usual) will be greatly appreciated..


Reset you bios via the motherboard's reset jumper, and try again. Forget about memset until you have the overclock you want.


----------



## Kinglaiho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Reset you bios via the motherboard's reset jumper, and try again. Forget about memset until you have the overclock you want.

ok that hasn't worked for me








any other ideas?


----------



## glussier

You probably should start a thread asking help on overclocking on that specific motherboards. There must be other people owning that motherboard on the forum. Once, you manage to start overclocking on that motherboard, we might be able to help you further in here.


----------



## PizzaMan

Stable OC: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=513840
3.85Ghz
1.464v
57/58c load
FSB 1.3v
NB 1.5v
SB 1.5v

2 Hours OCCT stable


----------



## glussier

Have you tried to the small dataset instead? I would be curious to see your temps.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Kinglaiho

Memset is probably changing your timings at startup.Use CCLEANER(or other software)to delete it from your startup list!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Have you tried to the small dataset instead? I would be curious to see your temps.

Doing small data set right now. So far its bouncing between 55 and 58c

Had a crash during Large FFT and folding. Bumped SB up to 1.55v. testing...

I do GPU folding during CPU stress test. Adds a little more system stress.


----------



## glussier

At 3.7ghz and over, these little cpus are really zippy.


----------



## PizzaMan

Had to stop the test to work on something, but here's a 40mins worth of testing pic.

Temps don't budge past 58c. I still don't think this thing is as rock solid stable as I like it. Going to do some more testing before trying 309 FSB. Got a feeling 309 is going to be tuff.


----------



## glussier

Your temps are great, the small dataset is what heats most the cpu cores.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, temps look great, but my Ghz/vcore blows donkey balls.

I'm going to OC the crappy chip until it wont go anymore.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *progex* 
I tried that as well.

After I save and exit out of the BIOS, the system reboots into the default factory clock speeds.

make sure you save. I didn;t do that the first couple of time


----------



## Kinglaiho

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS* 
Kinglaiho

Memset is probably changing your timings at startup.Use CCLEANER(or other software)to delete it from your startup list!

lol yeah i figured that one out when i started hearing the windows sound for "oh **** a program isnt working"! (i used tuneup to kill it).thanks for the help anyways man. +rep


----------



## PERSPOLIS

I'm Glad you fixed your problem!!


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Had to stop the test to work on something, but here's a 40mins worth of testing pic.

Temps don't budge past 58c. I still don't think this thing is as rock solid stable as I like it. Going to do some more testing before trying 309 FSB. Got a feeling 309 is going to be tuff.


Pizza if your sig is correct you have way too much voltage going through that chip. Most people recommend not going above 1.3625v I say don't go above 1.4v EVER.

These aren't 65nm chips and are way more delicate to voltage.

~B~


----------



## Jolting

Yea I would have to say he got jipped on his proc if he has to run at that high of voltage for his current speed.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Pizza if your sig is correct you have way too much voltage going through that chip. Most people recommend not going above 1.3625v I say don't go above 1.4v EVER.

These aren't 65nm chips and are way more delicate to voltage.

~B~



Yea, this chip sucks.

I don't care what Intel says the max is. I think it's a hype to get peeps to buy higher end CPUs. I have a backup chip. I'll bet you this thing will prbly last longer then you would expect. I'm willing to go to 1.5v if that's what it will take to get my 310 FSB wall stable. So long as I can keep it below 70c.









Actually, I'm srsly considering giving it about 1.6v to see if it will post above 310.


----------



## glussier

1.2625 is not the maximum vcore a 45nm cpu will endure, it is the vid. The vid is the highest starting voltage cpu Intel is willing to sell you. Intel cpus are guaranteed for 3years, so if you don't think that there is a fairly good margin of error on that vid then...........


----------



## kuqdew

wat are ur guys vids?


----------



## PizzaMan

Mine is 1.225v

Testing 309 FSB









1.472v vcore had to increase vFSB to 1.4v

IBT is 71c now







did 10 passes

OCCT in testing..... so far holding 58c

IBT at 71c tells me I'm going to quickly lose control of temps with more voltage. Ambient is also a little low taday @ 71F.

All in all, this is a little warm for 24/7 running. I will most likely settle down with the 308 FSB, but first 310 here I come....


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Mine is 1.225v

Testing 309 FSB









1.472v vcore had to increase vFSB to 1.4v

IBT is 71c now








did 10 passes

OCCT in testing..... so far holding 58c

IBT at 71c tells me I'm going to quickly lose control of temps with more voltage. Ambient is also a little low taday @ 71F.

All in all, this is a little warm for 24/7 running. I will most likely settle down with the 308 FSB, but first 310 here I come....

My chip did 1.4bios(1.36 cpuz load) for 3.75. Anything higher needed 1.45+. Seems to be the sweet spot on my chip. Yours might be similar.


----------



## PizzaMan

Roger that, Mine does 3.72Ghz @ 1.36V

Have you tried lowering your multi and seeing how high you can get your FSB?


----------



## Mccaula718

Nah. I don't think the performance will change much. I've read some arguments about this topic around the forums though.


----------



## Jolting

Due to someone realizing the heating issue in the how I had to lower mine back down to 3.475 with 1.2vcore my vid is 1.1375-1.1500 I miss my 60% overclock its back down to 37%. Hell I had a AMD 3200+ 1.8ghz that I got to 2.5 with everything locked but the fsb. I believe was same % so doesn't seem good enough to me. Once paypal stops transfering money to my bank hopefully I can hop on newegg and order the xigma. How much would a cheap water cooling system go for? I may have a AMD Athlon X2 5600+ 2.9 on a ASUS M2A-VM board for sale.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolting*


Due to someone realizing the heating issue in the how I had to lower mine back down to 3.475 with 1.2vcore my vid is 1.1375-1.1500 I miss my 60% overclock its back down to 37%. Hell I had a AMD 3200+ 1.8ghz that I got to 2.5 with everything locked but the fsb. I believe was same % so doesn't seem good enough to me. Once paypal stops transfering money to my bank hopefully I can hop on newegg and order the xigma. How much would a cheap water cooling system go for? I may have a AMD Athlon X2 5600+ 2.9 on a ASUS M2A-VM board for sale.



You got an excellent low vid E5200 that overclocks well. It's not that your E5200 doesn't overclock better than your E3200+, your problem is that you are using a the very small stock cooler. Even on air, with a good cooler, you cpu could overclock way better, at good temps, than what it is doing now. As for the % overclock, you can't compare a 1.8ghz cpu to a 2.5ghz cpu. But, your cpu seems to be overclocking good at fairly low voltages, I wouldn't be surprised that your cpu could do 3.9 to 4ghz on air.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

What is the opinion of the max safe vcore underwater? It does 4.0 at 1400mhz @ 1.41vcore [email protected] 1.38 its just not stable. I can only run it at 3.8. So what im asking do you think its safe to go to 1.46 or 1.47 if its cool? Also it folds 24/7.

1400 is the wall


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


What is the opinion of the max safe vcore underwater? It does 4.0 at 1400mhz @ 1.41vcore [email protected] 1.38 its just not stable. I can only run it at 3.8. So what im asking do you think its safe to go to 1.46 or 1.47 if its cool? Also it folds 24/7.

1400 is the wall


It's a $75 chip.....

I would say ~1.42v easy on water. Maybe even 1.45v


----------



## Mccaula718

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


What is the opinion of the max safe vcore underwater? It does 4.0 at 1400mhz @ 1.41vcore [email protected] 1.38 its just not stable. I can only run it at 3.8. So what im asking do you think its safe to go to 1.46 or 1.47 if its cool? Also it folds 24/7.

1400 is the wall


Under water, you could go 1.5+.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mccaula718* 
Under water, you could go 1.5+.

Just depends on the chip and W/C setup. Once I reach 1.472 my temps start to hit the 70c range. That's a little warm for me.


----------



## nutric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Yea, this chip sucks.

I don't care what Intel says the max is. I think it's a hype to get peeps to buy higher end CPUs. I have a backup chip. I'll bet you this thing will prbly last longer then you would expect. I'm willing to go to 1.5v if that's what it will take to get my 310 FSB wall stable. So long as I can keep it below 70c.









Actually, I'm srsly considering giving it about 1.6v to see if it will post above 310.









Rep+


----------



## PizzaMan

That reminds me, I did get 317FSB to post and almost load Windows all the way with 1.63v.


----------



## CoY

just got my e8400 E0... i'll miss my e5200 =)

btw guys, i know this is off topic but i am having problems using the 333 and 400 fsb strap on my p5q deluxe, both problems experienced with my e5200 and e8400... im having problems now going for more than 500fsb... i know my new proc could handle it, its just that the available mem speeds are too high (1300+) with the 200 and 266 straps which are the ones that i can only use. when i try to use the 333 and 400 straps my rig would not post... =(


----------



## vicious_fishes

coy - sounds whacked. i'm the opposite. have you got your ram at 1:1 or ?

i can get 450fsb stable on the 333 strap.


----------



## CoY

haven't tried booting up the e8400 at stock settings. when i got it, i booted right out from the box 450x9 @ 1.26vcore and it was occt stable, problem is i can only choose 266 or 200, when i change the strap to 333 or 400 it would not boot... same thing happened with my e5200... i checked for this kind of problem and it seems most people are able to use the auto setting for the strap then choose the mem speed, i tried that and i chose the speeds around 900-1000 for me to have more headroom to go up as my mems can go up to ddr1170+.. i'll try to ask some guys at the XS forums to check for other inputs.... i was thinking at first that it was my e5200 that hated the 333 and 400 straps but when i changed the proc to e8400, same thing happens...

weird..


----------



## PizzaMan

Do you have the latest BIOS?


----------



## CoY

yup, im using the 1702 bios. haven't tried the mbios 1702, but i doubt that will solve my problem... it's really weird, not being able to use the 333 and 400 straps =(


----------



## PizzaMan

Contact ASUS, they may have another solution for you.

You could also look for some Team Extreme DDR2 1300.


----------



## lsvtec

does this cpu work well with the p5ne sli?


----------



## CoY

lol! i'll try first using other settings and check if it would work =) thanks!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lsvtec*


does this cpu work well with the p5ne sli?


I believe with a BIOS update it will, but you better check with EVGA.


----------



## S2kphile

Wow I can believe this thing is at 168 pages. Is there anyone that has gotten above 3.85Ghz stable under 1.4Vcore yet?


----------



## Jolting

When I get my new cooler I will test. I'm sure I can get 3.8 without 1.4. I'm estimating about 1.29-1.32. I could bs around at 1.36 at 4.0 and it took a huge push to get 4.0 then 3.8 just my temps were total ****.

Will let you know the highest I can get with the lowest voltage in a few days.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


Wow I can believe this thing is at 168 pages. Is there anyone that has gotten above 3.85Ghz stable under 1.4Vcore yet?



I think I.m doing better than that, I am at 4.01ghz @1.38volt.


----------



## Lionmaster

im wondering if anyone has had this problem with their e5200

the specs on mine is showing a vid of 1.18 in cpuz ill show a screenshot a little later but in hw monitor coretemp and realtemp my temperature never goes below 54C the heatsink is cool and it is not stuck because i had both cores running fah and my temps peaked at 61 max, theres no overclock, btw i have yet to get my vendetta 2 on there with a san ace h101.

iv tried reseating to see if there was any problems there i removed the cpu cleaned it all off with alcohol and reseated it but still no drop below 54

and when it cools back down the temps yet again dont read below 54


----------



## Mikecdm

I thought that my chip was bad but there are bunch more with dud chips. Mine has a 346fsb wall and I got it to 3.725ghz with 1.34v load. I didn't really want to raise the vcore anymore as the chip is not for me. It was fairly easy to get this stable.


----------



## Hackcremo

is it processor cause FSB wall or motheboard..?? a bit confused now..


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*


is it processor cause FSB wall or motheboard..?? a bit confused now..



The processor has a limited fsb, but I don't see the problem, it doesn't make this cpu a dud because it can't run on high fsb. The 12.5 multi covers the fsb wall problem, if we can call that a problem.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


I thought that my chip was bad but there are bunch more with dud chips. Mine has a 346fsb wall and I got it to 3.725ghz with 1.34v load. I didn't really want to raise the vcore anymore as the chip is not for me. It was fairly easy to get this stable.


Yea, a 346 wall is not bad. That means 4.325Ghz would be your max bench. Pretty good for this chip. Try 310, that's the max stable FSB I can achieve. It's prbly the lowest I've seen so far. It's not a bad chip, but it's not a great OCer.

I little update on my OC. I'm actually lowering my OC. The high voltage and increased heat the chip was producing @ 1.46v was starting to cause instabilty in my GPU OC which is also in my W/C loop. My 900Mhz core clock has recently only been stable at ~860. Bringing it down to 3.8Ghz and hoping the past week's OC has done some 'burnin' and I can get volts a little lower then before. Yes, it's just a few Mhz lower, but hoping for a huge drop in vcore.


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


The processor has a limited fsb, but I don't see the problem, it doesn't make this cpu a dud because it can't run on high fsb. The 12.5 multi covers the fsb wall problem, if we can call that a problem.


so, if i buy new p45 chipset motherboard, the bus speed its allow until 3++ right or can it pass 4++ with newest chip motherboard or not..??


----------



## glussier

There's only a few E5200 who can make it to 400mhz fsb. Most have the fsb wall between 360 and 365mhz. The P43 chipset is a good match for this cpu.


----------



## Hackcremo

alright..think wanna upgrade my motherboard..hussh..glussier, mind asking you, how much your vdimm with 986mhz kingston value ram..


----------



## Jolting

Right now I'm going to test my FSB wall. 333x11.5 1.3v ~50c temps. Time to see what mine can do just got my cooler earlier today. Its dropping it about 15c. I ended up with the Roswill RCX-Z775 only because I didn't have the 36 for the others to my knowledge. A few minute ago I just realized that extra 11 I thought I had was in a paypal account. Wish I had taken my time and got the Xig one you guys recomended.


----------



## valtopps

i just got my 5200 is it ok to oc it when its brand new out of the box? or is it better to break it in a little before oc'ing the hell out of it.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


i just got my 5200 is it ok to oc it when its brand new out of the box? or is it better to break it in a little before oc'ing the hell out of it.


These chips are funny. Some have been getting better results after giving them 1.5v for a couple hours. Some, not all.

I would say, yes. Start OCing.


----------



## PizzaMan

Well after my 1.65v run, my chip seems to take a little more volts to be stable. :/

I dropped down to a saved 3.7Ghz profile, which WAS very stable and I started failing stress test. Bumped vcore two notchs after trying everything else first and it's stabiling out. testing....

I would not recommend going over 1.6v


----------



## vicious_fishes

i'd run a day of small fft's on p95 before volting it up.


----------



## nutric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


i just got my 5200 is it ok to oc it when its brand new out of the box? or is it better to break it in a little before oc'ing the hell out of it.


Leave it @ stock for a couple of days and then oc. Let the chip settle in a bit.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nutric* 
Leave it @ stock for a couple of days and then oc. Let the chip settle in a bit.


There's no need for that, once you have your processor installed, it is ready to go. You can start overclocking as soon as you start the computer the first time. The only thing I would suggest is to test stability at default frequency, so that you know that your computer was stable before you started overclocking.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hackcremo* 
alright..think wanna upgrade my motherboard..hussh..glussier, mind asking you, how much your vdimm with 986mhz kingston value ram..

My vdimm is at 1.9volt.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


i just got my 5200 is it ok to oc it when its brand new out of the box? or is it better to break it in a little before oc'ing the hell out of it.


i have yet to boot into windows at stock.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


i have yet to boot into windows at stock.


Are you serious?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


Are you serious?


yeah, with my E5200, i had an E2180 in there before, so when i got this i overclocked it before ever booting into windows, ran some stability tests, and tweaked it, and just left it there.


----------



## Jolting

Yeah since I got my chip the only time it was ever at stock was when I went to reset the bios at one point and forgot to hit del. My wall is 343 but 4ghz on air at 334x12 is fine with me. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=515955 1.352v I'm going to bump up the vcore to 1.4 and try for 334x12.5 see what happens.


----------



## quikfury

Well... of all this talk here the only thing i regret is not getting a asus board... don't get me wrong this intel board is sweet but it hates overclocking... cant change the multi is my biggest dissapointment to say the least.

But i have gotten this thing to 3.75ghz at 1.28v but i had to mess with the ram timings... I have a feeling that this board has a ratio problem between the fsb speed to cpu speed to ram speed to ram timings.... Idk though:


----------



## BikePilot

Wow, that is a really good clock for such low voltage. You've got me beat by quite a margin.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quikfury*


Well... of all this talk here the only thing i regret is not getting a asus board... don't get me wrong this intel board is sweet but it hates overclocking... cant change the multi is my biggest dissapointment to say the least.

But i have gotten this thing to 3.75ghz at 1.28v but i had to mess with the ram timings... I have a feeling that this board has a ratio problem between the fsb speed to cpu speed to ram speed to ram timings.... Idk though:










I think you have done a really good job OCing on an Intel brand board.

+rep


----------



## S2kphile

Here's my new 24/7. Lowest Multiplier I can use with stability. Lowest Fan settings so it's so quiet in my computer room.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516541


----------



## quikfury

Well records were meant to be broken... sat down for awhile and used my secondary HD for some overclocking... went from 3.65ghz to 3.925ghz from just changing ram timings and adding a little voltage... this chip has no limits it seems...


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quikfury* 
Well records were meant to be broken... sat down for awhile and used my secondary HD for some overclocking... went from 3.65ghz to 3.925ghz from just changing ram timings and adding a little voltage... this chip has no limits it seems...

obviously not. MY FSB wall on my chip seems to be 385 but I just can't get it to be stable unless I seriously up the voltages.


----------



## quikfury

Just broke the 4ghz wall...


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quikfury*


Just broke the 4ghz wall...
























Nice







I broke the 4.0ghz wall also but never seem to get it stable.


----------



## minu94

Today is the last day when i'll be having the E5200







At 6 pm i'll get my E7400+Zerotherm FZ120


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
Here's my new 24/7. Lowest Multiplier I can use with stability. Lowest Fan settings so it's so quiet in my computer room.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=516541

Right you want this posted or not? Cuz You got a 3.85Ghz Stable.


----------



## Sum0n3

I guess it's time to join the club. 300x12.5(3750) @1.344v zero vdroop. Stress testing as we speak. Vid on the chip is 1.150v btw.

Edit: 1 hour in on prime 95 and still going strong. Max temp 60C.. This Xiggy really is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Right you want this posted or not? Cuz You got a 3.85Ghz Stable.









I still prefer my 3.85ghz at least i'm in 4th place.







I just dropped my clocks so I could run lower volts and lower temps.


----------



## Hackcremo

mine currently running on stock cooler..


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Nice oc & nice fsb with stock hsf! Rep+
Can you post an Everest cach & memory benchmark screenshot?


----------



## Hackcremo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS* 
Nice oc & nice fsb with stock hsf! Rep+
Can you post an Everest cach & memory benchmark screenshot?

sorry, i dont have everest..guys, on april intel will release R0 stepping E5200 chip







..hope that chip hv high overclock capabilty and high FSB wall..


----------



## quikfury

Now at 4.025ghz just validated it and will post link here(1.41v)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517272


----------



## quikfury

ohh i think i set a super pi record for a e5200 idk though... i did 1m in 13.539 seconds at 4ghz


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quikfury* 
ohh i think i set a super pi record for a e5200 idk though... i did 1m in 13.539 seconds at 4ghz

1- You need to show proof

2- I don't think so, look on the first page of this thread for the E5200 superpie records: Glussier - 12.765s - 4.46Ghz - ASUS P5QL


----------



## quikfury

Well here is a super pi run at 4ghz haven't tried a suicide run yet... but like i said i don't know what the records are??


----------



## glussier

The E5200 records are there: http://www.overclock.net/4612506-post1.html

On that list there's 3 groups, suicide, 24/7 and superpie.

With your print screen you'll have your name on the list.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quikfury* 
ohh i think i set a super pi record for a e5200 idk though... i did 1m in 13.539 seconds at 4ghz

No where near glussiers 12.765s and look here the "WR" for E5200 super pi 1M is 10.27s http://www.hwbot.org/searchResults.d...inTotalPoints=

I'll be updating shortly.









EDIT: For Everyones NOTICE: If you would use your OCN ID in your CPU-Z Validations It would help me a lot in moderating this thread and there would be less mixups


----------



## glussier

Quote:

EDIT: For Everyones NOTICE: If you would use your OCN ID in your CPU-Z Validations It would help me a lot in moderating this thread and there would be less mixups
You want us to repost, or only the the future ones?

REP+ for the sustained effort required in maintaining this thread up to date.


----------



## Lionmaster

is this good for a motherboard that i cant touch the vcore and have to do a manual VID mod to adjust the voltage to a 1.225vid from the original of 1.15 to get 1.240v in cpuz for 3250mhz(260x12.5) here's the cpuz validation 

and my screenshot of orthos and cpuz at the end of the post

but one thing i find odd is that in bios my temps are read correctly but in any program in windows it reads nothing below 54C, well i have yet to find a reason for this or a fix , at least it isn't stuck much higher then it might be a little difficult to keep stuff at good temps. anyone have any ideas why its doing this?


----------



## glussier

That's good, eventually you could do an higher vid mod for an higher overclock.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

My overclock:
[email protected] Ghz(329X12.5=4112.5 Mhz)

CPUZ Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517955


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


No where near glussiers 12.765s and look here the "WR" for E5200 super pi 1M is 10.27s http://www.hwbot.org/searchResults.d...inTotalPoints=

I'll be updating shortly.









EDIT: For Everyones NOTICE: If you would use your OCN ID in your CPU-Z Validations It would help me a lot in moderating this thread and there would be less mixups










You should get more reps for creating this long thread.









EDIT: All these suicide runs, anyone able to get it stable under 1.4 Vcore?


----------



## Jolting

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS*


My overclock:
[email protected] Ghz(329X12.5=4112.5 Mhz)

CPUZ Validation:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517955


What was the vcore?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lionmaster* 
is this good for a motherboard that i cant touch the vcore and have to do a manual VID mod to adjust the voltage to a 1.225vid from the original of 1.15 to get 1.240v in cpuz for 3250mhz(260x12.5) here's the cpuz validation

and my screenshot of orthos and cpuz at the end of the post

but one thing i find odd is that in bios my temps are read correctly but in any program in windows it reads nothing below 54C, well i have yet to find a reason for this or a fix , at least it isn't stuck much higher then it might be a little difficult to keep stuff at good temps. anyone have any ideas why its doing this?

Can you share a link to the VID mod info for these e5200. It should be added to the OP to help others.


----------



## S2kphile

^^^we can do a VID mod? ***?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


^^^we can do a VID mod? ***?


The vid mod is easy, as long as you know the vid of your current cpu + you download the E5200 datasheet pdf for the E5200.

http://download.intel.com/design/pro...hts/320467.pdf

I might write an how to in the next few weeks, showing people how to determine their own vid mod.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


The vid mod is easy, as long as you know the vid of your current cpu + you download the E5200 datasheet pdf for the E5200.

http://download.intel.com/design/pro...hts/320467.pdf

I might write an how to in the next few weeks, showing people how to determine their own vid mod.


I've seen this mod already. It's for people who can adjust the vcore in bios and have to do it manually to adjust it by tweaking their cpu vid. Kinda reminds me of the P4 days


----------



## Lionmaster

well one thing im a little curious about is why in bios my temps read normally and in any temp program it doesnt drop below 54 but does fine above


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lionmaster*


well one thing im a little curious about is why in bios my temps read normally and in any temp program it doesnt drop below 54 but does fine above



Download speedfan, and check your temps with it. The temp in the bios must be tcase temp. If you are using coretemp or realtemp, could you tell us what tjmax is shown for your cpu?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


You should get more reps for creating this long thread.









EDIT: All these suicide runs, anyone able to get it stable under 1.4 Vcore?



Also, people are asking for a lot of help in the current thread, but they don't rep much, if any at all, for all the help they receive.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

I'm in the process of playing around with the overclock. Could someone please tell me if lowering your voltage decreases performance? Also, would anything below 1.36v be considered "safe" for overclocking the E5200?

Thanks.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


The vid mod is easy, as long as you know the vid of your current cpu + you download the E5200 datasheet pdf for the E5200.

http://download.intel.com/design/pro...hts/320467.pdf

I might write an how to in the next few weeks, showing people how to determine their own vid mod.


i would +million rep if you did


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


I'm in the process of playing around with the overclock. Could someone please tell me if lowering your voltage decreases performance? Also, would anything below 1.36v be considered "safe" for overclocking the E5200?

Thanks.


On the stock cooler you will not be able to use to much voltage. Keep an eye on temps! 74c is the max. Performance is directly linked to Ghz and FSB not voltage. If your CPU is stable at 1.3v giving it 1.4v and not changing Mhz or FSB and you will not show any performance increase. If you can lower vcore and stay stable, do it. It will control your temps.

Go spend at least $30 on an after market cooler and you should be able to hit 3.6-3.7Ghz and it be as easy as eating cake.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Also, people are asking for a lot of help in the current thread, but they don't rep much, if any at all, for all the help they receive.


+rep to a good friend.

Yea, I think a lot of new comers don't know how to rep.

Welcome to all the new OCN members in this thread with e5200. When you get help that you find useful, it is very kind and the best way to show appreciation to those that help you by giving reps. I understand. I was a member for two months before I know how to rep those that helped me with all my newb question.

BTW new comers, don't be afraid to ask noob/newb questions. We where all newbs at one point in time. You will not be flamed or joked at for asking questions. Keep them coming and we will try to help to the best of our ability and our limited time. Some of us spend to much time on here as it is.


----------



## S2kphile

Yupz true thats why I said in an earlier posts why has the OP get more reps for starting this thread he should have more reps then what he has now.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
Yupz true thats why I said in an earlier posts why has the OP get more reps for starting this thread he should have more reps then what he has now.

Yep!!

OverclockerFX, when you make updated to OP post and note who's data you updated. Then the ppl how got updated will have a thread post that they can rep you for making their update. Can only rep the OP post one time :/


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
i would +million rep if you did









Lol, 1 million reps, you will get a lifetime ban from overclock.net.

I will write the guide, just give me a week or 2.


----------



## PizzaMan

Should post it in the voltmod section and link it here for OverclockerFX to add to OP.

I know it will help those with limited BIOSs.


----------



## S2kphile

Just the top page of this Intel CPUs section

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...mod-guide.html

the guide is up there.


----------



## PizzaMan

Thx man!

+1


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Thanks for the help so far PizzaMan. I tried to REP+ you, hope it worked ^_^.

Anyway, I've noticed many of you keep your E5200s at over 1.3625V, even over 1.4 :O

Will this affect the life of the chip dramatically? Is it safe to set the voltage this high, or do you guys do it because it's not a very expensive processor?

I'm currently @ 3.2GHz (320x10) right now (did small FFTs for about 3 hours on Prime95, no errors) and 1.31V. My load temps are 66 degrees, but that's because I'm still using the stock cooler. I'm hoping to get 3.5GHz+ stable without going over 1.3625V when I get a better cooler, but if I can keep my temps down, does it really matter if my voltage is at 1.4+?

As I said earlier, will it affect its lifespan? I really don't want to replace it in a year or two.


----------



## glussier

Quote:

Will this affect the life of the chip dramatically? Is it safe to set the voltage this high, or do you guys do it because it's not a very expensive processor?
My limit for 24/7 is 1.42 with good air cooling. It could be that there would be some effect on the lifespan of the cpu, but, even at such a voltage the cpu will last for many many year. The cpu in my sig is at 1.38, but I have a qx9650, another 45nm cpu, which has been running at 1.42volt since end of Noverber or beginning of December 2007, and this cpu is still going strong.

Quote:

I'm currently @ 3.2GHz (320x10) right now (did small FFTs for about 3 hours on Prime95, no errors) and 1.31V. My load temps are 66 degrees, but that's because I'm still using the stock cooler. I'm hoping to get 3.5GHz+ stable without going over 1.3625V when I get a better cooler, but if I can keep my temps down, does it really matter if my voltage is at 1.4+?
At 1.4volt, with good temp, you'll definetly not have any problem with your cpu. Just make sure that your temps are kept under control.

Quote:

As I said earlier, will it affect its lifespan? I really don't want to replace it in a year or two.
Already replier in the first part of your post.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Thanks


----------



## auditor

Just hit 4.027GHz on my e5200, ORTHOS small FFTs stable for 3 hours










CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518551


----------



## lolhax

I'm at 3.75 GHz at 1.312v loaded (1.328v idle). Using the Scythe Orochi so it's ice cold, not to mention its 16C ambient in the basement







.

Pushing for 4+ GHz soon.


----------



## Hackcremo

hussshh...you guys got pretty nice chip..only require less vcore to boot on high speed..

3.6 GHz 

highest speed i achieved by using stock cooler on 1.3625 vcore...


----------



## lolhax

I'll throw up a CPU-Z Validation while I'm here.



Funny how it says I have 26,880 MB of RAM, I wish







.

4096 is the correct number, that's what it was showing just a moment ago, but for some reason it tends to get fuzzy whenever I go beyond a certain point, even if I'm totally stable.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *auditor* 
Just hit 4.027GHz on my e5200, ORTHOS small FFTs stable for 3 hours










CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518551

Post a screenshoot of your desktop please


----------



## auditor

Sorry my pic didnt work that i 1st put up here you go:


----------



## lolhax

3800 MHz, 304 x 12.5, 1.344v idle, 1.328v loaded. DDR2 @ 810 MHz, 304 x 2.66 multi, 1.9v.

CPU-z is correctly reporting the amount this time.

I have gotten it stable at 4 GHz under higher voltages but It might get a little too warm for my liking. I'll do further testing on this.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518955


----------



## bk7794

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2582576...05936/sizes/l/

Got one


----------



## S2kphile

nice vid lolhax


----------



## lolhax

Thanks. It seems that I lucked out with my chip.


----------



## dennisjai

my chip is crap, 3687mhz @ 1.392v idle.. will try lower tm and other settings as you guys are getting way higher mhz than me.


----------



## vicious_fishes

50 degrees is a little nasty on the northbridge... zip tie an 80mm fan to that sucker.


----------



## Lionmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Download speedfan, and check your temps with it. The temp in the bios must be tcase temp. If you are using coretemp or realtemp, could you tell us what tjmax is shown for your cpu?

i run speedfan at the same time and it reads the same way realtemp and coretemp read just 3 deg higher

and i know that 54 cant actually be the real temp even when i have a few intel burn tests running along with folding and orthos since i can put my hand on the back side of the bottom of the vendetta during that

the bios temps are the cpu im pretty sure of it maybe just a little cool since when i had it down to bout 10C in my room bios temps were reading bout 24C which seem bout right since i have my ocz ventedda2 on there with a san ace h101 and the vendetta is bolted down with a home made back plate

in the case that i did that last screenshot in was a cheap tiny case with a few fans strapped in it i maybe saw my temps rise above 54 a little

in my bigger case(apeva full tower) i have yet to see my temps rise above that 54 mark even with my latest increase in voltage to 1.30 haven't found the right speed yet seeing as i put the cpu back in and left for class

Quote:

Can you share a link to the VID mod info for these e5200. It should be added to the OP to help others.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...mod-guide.html
for the BESL and VID mod page, in there is hidden this post with someone doing the mod with the e5200 http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post5027933

with another link to a better guide to do the vid mod to the e5200

::EDIT:: oops sorry didnt see that someone already posted a link to the vid mod thread


----------



## The_Rooster

Ok, so i just got mine and i had a question. In speedfan, one core reads about 42 celsius, and the other core reads 64. Is this because of a stuck temp or should i be worried?

other than that it looks promising.
3.3ghz 265x12.5 1.17ish volts 
boots into windows. i'd go higher but that's the best fsb i can get with my cheapo 533 ram
no stability tests yet, i'm just kicking the tires till i can get my 1066 ram and Cooler Master.

first build and first overclock


----------



## Jolting

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Rooster* 
Ok, so i just got mine and i had a question. In speedfan, one core reads about 42 celsius, and the other core reads 64. Is this because of a stuck temp or should i be worried?

other than that it looks promising.
3.3ghz 265x12.5 1.17ish volts
boots into windows. i'd go higher but that's the best fsb i can get with my cheapo 533 ram
no stability tests yet, i'm just kicking the tires till i can get my 1066 ram and Cooler Master.

first build and first overclock

That seems a tad odd for the temps. The 42 seems like it would be legit on the 1.17 but the 64 seems well exagerated. I didn't even hit that with my stock cooler at 1.32. So unless your fan is broken I would read it as a false positive.

On another note just hit my new highest OC http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=520054 12.5x330 1.38v Was able to boot at 12.5x333 but was so unstable at 1.4v that I couldn't even get cpuz to work. My chip seems to have a slight dip and its 2:39am here so I'm going to hold off before I try and best it. Right now max temp is 63c load with my Z775. Super_Pi won't work at all at anything above 4ghz for the 1m, but if it counts for somthing the 16k did 123ms and the 32k did 247ms. I'm running right now at 4010mhz 12.5x320.9 @ 1.384-1.392v will do a orthos tomorrow and see if I can get myself into the stable list @ over 4ghz.


----------



## Mccaula718

Hit 3.9 tonight. My highest i've been able to run w/ orthos. Will be running 24/7








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=520100


----------



## quikfury

Well got to 4.125 heres a link for 4.025 ill post a newer one in a little...
However im not to sure that im cpu limited yet???

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517272 (@1.41v)


----------



## quikfury

Also this is a off question to ask is there a program in existence that will let me change the fsb setting in windows thats works with this mother board???


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mccaula718* 
Hit 3.9 tonight. My highest i've been able to run w/ orthos. Will be running 24/7








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=520100

Very nice. Slight overvolting but under 1.4v should last way past your next upgrade. Run Orthos over night and what temps are you getting? very impressive.

~B~


----------



## Tt74RocKy

Hi,

Im using the e5200 aswell on the EP45-DS3L motherboard and im having the worst hellish time every overclocking that cpu. (also using 1000mhz G.Skill)

In fact, it wont go anywhere pass 3.25g.

*Would anyone, using the same mobo, be kind enought to copy/paste me their whole BIOS settings for a ~3.5/3.8 air cooled oc build? (voltages, options, everything usefull )*

I have all the equipment, I just dont understand the board.

thanks tons


----------



## quaaark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tt74RocKy*


Hi,

Im using the e5200 aswell on the EP45-DS3L motherboard and im having the worst hellish time every overclocking that cpu. (also using 1000mhz G.Skill)

In fact, it wont go anywhere pass 3.25g.

*Would anyone, using the same mobo, be kind enought to copy/paste me their whole BIOS settings for a ~3.5/3.8 air cooled oc build? (voltages, options, everything usefull )*

I have all the equipment, I just dont understand the board.

thanks tons


I have the board and the chip, but I don't think my settings would be too helpful. My 3.6Ghz (288*12.5) settings have all voltages at stock, except the CPU voltage which I bump to 1.25v (in bios). I leave EIST/C1E enabled. I also tightened my RAM timings to 4-4-4-10.Yeah.. not too useful...

You're going to have to work through this yourself, but we can help you out along the way. My bios settings won't guarantee the same overclock for you.

BTW, fill out your system specs in your profile


----------



## overclockerfx

Right I took Pizzamans suggestion and posted the updates seperately so here you go I missed Mccaula718 i'll be updating when i have time









auditor - 4.027Ghz - 3HRs+ ORTHOS SMALL FFT - DFI Lanparty DK P45-T2RS Plus - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518551
lolhax 3.8Ghz - 1.328V - GA-G31M-ES2L - 3Hrs+ Small FFT's ORTHOS - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518955
bk7794 - 3.0Ghz - 1.1V - GA-EP45-UD3R
hackcremo - 3.6Ghz - 1.3625V - 2Hrs+ OCCT - EP43-DS3L - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=518605
PERSPOLIS - 4.11Ghz - ASUS P5QL PRO - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517955
lionmaster - 3.25Ghz - MS-7518 - 6hrs+ Blend ORTHOS - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=517930


----------



## Tt74RocKy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
I have the board and the chip, but I don't think my settings would be too helpful. My 3.6Ghz (288*12.5) settings have all voltages at stock, except the CPU voltage which I bump to 1.25v (in bios). I leave EIST/C1E enabled. I also tightened my RAM timings to 4-4-4-10.Yeah.. not too useful...

You're going to have to work through this yourself, but we can help you out along the way. My bios settings won't guarantee the same overclock for you.

BTW, fill out your system specs in your profile

Im all ears. If you can help me trought this.. It would be very very nice.

My BIOS is f10 ans I've just hit "default settings" so im back to normal 2.5ghz.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

overclockerfx
Thanks for all the effort you are putting into this thread!!
REP+


----------



## PizzaMan

Hah, I know it. Here it is, straight from the cook's mouth. 1.45v is max vcore per Intel's specs which can be viewed in the link below. Page 17. Those who where limiting themselfs to 1.36v can now OC in comfort as long as your temps are cool.

Thanks glussier. You are totaly right about the VID only being factory floor VID and not thermal limit.

















http://download.intel.com/design/pro...hts/320467.pdf


----------



## vicious_fishes

*contemplates 1.45v with LLC...*


----------



## S2kphile

Reps pizzaman. I comtemplating if I should up the vcore and try for a higher stable clock


----------



## W4LNUT5

I knew I had heard that somewhere. But I could never find the link / proof. Thx!

But, its not like I would feel horrible if I ruined a $70 chip. I would just get another and try again. ;-)


----------



## Tt74RocKy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Hah, I know it. Here it is, straight from the cook's mouth. 1.45v is max vcore per Intel's specs which can be viewed in the link below. Page 17. Those who where limiting themselfs to 1.36v can now OC in comfort as long as your temps are cool.

Thanks glussier. You are totaly right about the VID only being factory floor VID and not thermal limit.

















http://download.intel.com/design/pro...hts/320467.pdf


What is the maximum PLL/REFERENCE/MCH CORE/MCH REF/ICH voltages?

ty


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tt74RocKy*


What is the maximum PLL/REFERENCE/MCH CORE/MCH REF/ICH voltages?

ty


I believe this is what you are looking for: page 18


----------



## Jolting

I'm curious did I break my cpu? At times I have no multi.
Attachment 100228


----------



## quaaark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tt74RocKy*


Im all ears. If you can help me trought this.. It would be very very nice.

My BIOS is f10 ans I've just hit "default settings" so im back to normal 2.5ghz.


I don't know how much you know... just keep on raising voltage and FSB for a start. I don't know anything about what you've tried and what you haven't

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ing-guide.html


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolting* 
I'm curious did I break my cpu? At times I have no multi.
Attachment 100228

I would think since its still running. No, or at least not entirely. What did you change recently?


----------



## Jolting

I added new ram. When I did I lowered the FSB from 315 to 300. I lowered the volts from 1.41 to 1.35 it booted fine then did that and I reupped the volts. Went from my 800 off brand ram to 1066 G.Skill. I'm underclocking the ram at 1053.

Edit: Also I think my sensor on my cpu is busted. The temps randomly spike upwards of +15c. <--- Didn't do that before.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolting* 
I added new ram. When I did I lowered the FSB from 315 to 300. I lowered the volts from 1.41 to 1.35 it booted fine then did that and I reupped the volts. Went from my 800 off brand ram to 1066 G.Skill. I'm underclocking the ram at 1053.

Edit: Also I think my sensor on my cpu is busted. The temps randomly spike upwards of +15c. <--- Didn't do that before.

I don't think you have destroyed anything but, reset the motherboard's bios and redo your overclock again.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolting* 
I added new ram. When I did I lowered the FSB from 315 to 300. I lowered the volts from 1.41 to 1.35 it booted fine then did that and I reupped the volts. Went from my 800 off brand ram to 1066 G.Skill. I'm underclocking the ram at 1053.

Edit: Also I think my sensor on my cpu is busted. The temps randomly spike upwards of +15c. <--- Didn't do that before.


After you reset your CMOS, Run memtest, Orthos Large FFTs and/or OCCT large data set and make sure your new ram is OK.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Perhaps check for a bios update also. I recently had an issue with a gigabyte not keeping the voltages i set.


----------



## SamYYZ

Hi all,

Set up my new system:

E5200
Asus P5Q-EM
Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4 (2x1gb kit)

Currently running at 3.2GHz: FSB = 256 x 12.5
Memory is at 426Mhz (DDR-854) with 4-4-4-12 latency
This results in FSB:RAM ratio of 3:5

Ran stable on Prime95 for 8 hours with vcore = 1.225v (showing 1.21v in CPU-Z) and DRAM voltage = 2.1V, which is what it's rated at for 4-4-4-12.

Anyway, overall I'm pleased with the setup considering that my core temps maxed out at 58C under full load with stock cooling, and only briefly. Seemed to average around 54-55C.

My question is around the FSB ratio for the memory. Will I notice any difference in performance if I try to get my RAM running at 1:1 (or 1:2 in Asus BIOS language)? I've tried to get the FSB up to 333Mhz in order to run the RAM at 667, but I can't even get the thing to post, even with a conservative multiplier of 6 or 7. Since there's probably no way I'm going to get this chip running at 400Mhz FSB, I don't really have any other options for getting a 1:1 ratio, do I?

I must admit that I'm not familiar enough with fsb straps to know what to do with them. I tried running FSB = 266 and Strap = 266, which gave me a DDR-800 option in the DRAM frequency, but it wouldn't post. I can get the chip to post and boot to Windows at 266 FSB and the Auto strap though.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## eminded1

just for the record this is my first post i got my e5200 running on a p5n-e sli 650i at 3.6GHZ 1.44idle and 1.42 load. the 650i has the vdroop pencil mod so i dont go over 1.45, stays cool with artic freezer 7 and AC5 30-33 idle 58-60 load. but i cant go past 3.6 with massiv voltage. i got a bum chip from ebay.. vid is 1.2250 so now im stable at 3.6ghz 1.39NBcore 1.40625 set in bios, ram at 55518-22 2t 2.1 volts xms2C4DHX 4x1GB rateed at 865. shoudl i worry about the volts being that hi but there below the 1.45 mark. i had to do the vdroop mod to get them so thell stay below 1.45 and stable. thxk


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SamYYZ*


Hi all,

Set up my new system:

E5200
Asus P5Q-EM
Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X2048-6400C4 (2x1gb kit)

Currently running at 3.2GHz: FSB = 256 x 12.5
Memory is at 426Mhz (DDR-854) with 4-4-4-12 latency
This results in FSB:RAM ratio of 3:5

Ran stable on Prime95 for 8 hours with vcore = 1.225v (showing 1.21v in CPU-Z) and DRAM voltage = 2.1V, which is what it's rated at for 4-4-4-12.

Anyway, overall I'm pleased with the setup considering that my core temps maxed out at 58C under full load with stock cooling, and only briefly. Seemed to average around 54-55C.

My question is around the FSB ratio for the memory. Will I notice any difference in performance if I try to get my RAM running at 1:1 (or 1:2 in Asus BIOS language)? I've tried to get the FSB up to 333Mhz in order to run the RAM at 667, but I can't even get the thing to post, even with a conservative multiplier of 6 or 7. Since there's probably no way I'm going to get this chip running at 400Mhz FSB, I don't really have any other options for getting a 1:1 ratio, do I?

I must admit that I'm not familiar enough with fsb straps to know what to do with them. I tried running FSB = 266 and Strap = 266, which gave me a DDR-800 option in the DRAM frequency, but it wouldn't post. I can get the chip to post and boot to Windows at 266 FSB and the Auto strap though.

Thanks in advance for the help.


Your memory is already running at more than ddr2 800, so you wouldn't see much of a performance improvement. If you want to try with a faster based frequency without overclocking more than what you are at now, you could decrease your cpu multiplier and go for an higher based frequency.

Can you update your system's specs?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


just for the record this is my first post i got my e5200 running on a p5n-e sli 650i at 3.6GHZ 1.44idle and 1.42 load. the 650i has the vdroop pencil mod so i dont go over 1.45, stays cool with artic freezer 7 and AC5 30-33 idle 58-60 load. but i cant go past 3.6 with massiv voltage. i got a bum chip from ebay.. vid is 1.2250 so now im stable at 3.6ghz 1.39NBcore 1.40625 set in bios, ram at 55518-22 2t 2.1 volts xms2C4DHX 4x1GB rateed at 865. shoudl i worry about the volts being that hi but there below the 1.45 mark. i had to do the vdroop mod to get them so thell stay below 1.45 and stable. thxk


1.42v is acceptable, I have 45nm cpus that have been running at these voltages for more than a year without any problem. Will the life of your processor be decreased because of that voltage? Probably, but you be, long time, gone to another cpu before you see the end of life of this cpu.

What are you temps under load?


----------



## eminded1

what is the highest idle voltage. does idle voltage hurt the chip? i contasntly idle at 1.44 in speedfan. but in bios its reading 1.42 so is speedfan of maybe? cpu-z is totally off reading 1.5+ so maybe its really idling at 1.42 and drooping to 1.40 so speedfan is off .02!! the real voltage is in the bios under power i assume evern tho i have the bioes set at 1.408 in the power menu it says 1.42 maybe i should get a meter.







:swearing:


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


what is the highest idle voltage. does idle voltage hurt the chip? i contasntly idle at 1.44 in speedfan. but in bios its reading 1.42 so is speedfan of maybe? *cpu-z is totally off reading 1.5+* so maybe its really idling at 1.42 and drooping to 1.40 so speedfan is off .02!! the real voltage is in the bios under power i assume evern tho i have the bioes set at 1.408 in the power menu it says 1.42 maybe i should get a meter.







:swearing:



I get this as well. CPU-z shows my vcore at 1.5 but I know its not that high and my other programs all show about 1.38 which is what is set in the bios. I posted once that I thought the current version of cpuz did not read the e5200 voltage correctly and someone said they had an e5200 and had no problems with it. Has anyone else had this problem??


----------



## PizzaMan

That sounds like a motherboard spefic issue you guys are having. If all your voltage reading software is not reading the same thing you can't really trust any of them. Normally with nVidia boards actual vcore is lower then BIOS vcore, but I'm not totaly familar with your board.

Are you running the latest BIOS version for your motherboard?

1.44v is getting a little high for 24/7. I would not go over 1.45v


----------



## Lionmaster

new update on my VID modding for overclock i just got 3600mhz stable with 12 hours of orthos small fft i messed up on the screen shot so ill get one to you tomorrow, but here's the cpuz validation from the end of the test i had 1.38v idle and 1.360v load and 1.350v according to the pinout on the cpu


----------



## Devilywan88

i OC'ed my E5200 to 3.67Ghz but the temp is way too high..























Attachment 100637

would u guys comment whats wrong with my temp..
















im using CM Hyper TX2 cpu cooler..


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devilywan88* 
i OC'ed my E5200 to 3.67Ghz but the temp is way too high..























Attachment 100637

would u guys comment whats wrong with my temp..
















im using CM Hyper TX2 cpu cooler..


Try reseating your cooler.

What are your room temps?

Did you use a lot of paste?


----------



## Jolting

Whats your vcore.


----------



## eminded1

omg, i got those temps when i accidently installed the acfreezer 7 incorrectly, a pin was bent but luckly it didnt break. so i got it on fixed, i had to apply alot of paste to cover the whole heatsink then i jsut polished the cpu with a tniy bit of paste and bonded it together.
is it better to put the thermal paste on the cpu or the heatsink?

im now down to 3.5 ghz at 1.42idle 1.41 load and i think i can get it lower to liek 3.8-3.9 hopefully. i will push it down tomaroow or so i wana get to soem gaming.


----------



## crashnburn_819

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


omg, i got those temps when i accidently installed the acfreezer 7 incorrectly, a pin was bent but luckly it didnt break. so i got it on fixed, i had to apply alot of paste to cover the whole heatsink then i jsut polished the cpu with a tniy bit of paste and bonded it together.
is it better to put the thermal paste on the cpu or the heatsink?

im now down to 3.5 ghz at 1.42idle 1.41 load and i think i can get it lower to liek 3.8-3.9 hopefully. i will push it down tomaroow or so i wana get to soem gaming.


You probably have too much TIM. Putting the TIM on the heatsink is recommended for HDT coolers. Otherwise, just put a rice-grain sized bit in the center and let the cooler do the work.


----------



## PizzaMan

You don't need to cover the whole surface. The middle where the chip is, is the most important part.

Like so: Just place the heatsink directly down and don't move it around alot.


----------



## eminded1

well turns out my ac freezer 7 the bottom was not level. so waht i did was i put soem on the chip. then i put the chip ion the heatsink in my hand that moved the chip about 20-25 degres back and forth till the hoel thing was solidly sticking and well spirals in the paste. slaped it back in.. WOW my load temps are now -10 degrees better. 50 c instead of 60c
im at 3.5 now 1.41 vcore idle and load. i think im gona stay here.


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Try reseating your cooler.

What are your room temps?

Did you use a lot of paste?

my room temps about 30c..

no..i think dind't put a lot of thermal paste(cooler master thermal fusion), just a little on the middle of the proc..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolting* 
Whats your vcore.

in the bios i set it to 1.4125v..


----------



## vicious_fishes

you've set the tjmax on your monitoring program to the correct setting ?


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


you've set the tjmax on your monitoring program to the correct setting ?


how to set it??







lol


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devilywan88* 
how to set it??







lol

No need to set it, I've checked your realtemp screenshot and Realtemp shows tjmax being 100c, which is ok for the E5200. Try reseating your cooler. What were your temps at default clock?


----------



## eminded1

these chips run hot i guess.i jsut reseated and put enofh thrmal paste to acually be below 60c. i tried jsuta ltite drop. it didnt work. i tried more and it worked. so dont let peopel say the little the better. the more the heatsink stickes solidly to the cpu the better. and i dont beleive in using to much thermal paste unless u layer it liek a cake. anyway im stable now 3.5ghz 1.41 idl 1.39 load core. max 60c etst ran for 3 hours orthos small ffts. I dont think im gona psh it further maybe in the furture but now im running at a save vcore of below 1.4 so im happy. jsut to get anohter 100mhz is like 2 or 3 more volts thata redic. seems i gota bum chip. VID is 1.2250 i need one to be liek 1.12 or somthing nice liek that. o well. maybe when i fry this one ill get another one.


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


No need to set it, I've checked your realtemp screenshot and Realtemp shows tjmax being 100c, which is ok for the E5200. Try reseating your cooler. What were your temps at default clock?


at default my temps would be around 37-41c..is it normal?

btw i already try reseated my cpu cooler and put a little amount of thermal paste on the middle of the proc..i did try to back the OC a bit at 3.4Ghz..

here's the pics after 3 hours and 43 minutes prime95 run..

Attachment 100748

and btw would u guys recommend a very good thermal paste and cpu cooler for me??


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


these chips run hot i guess.i jsut reseated and put enofh thrmal paste to acually be below 60c. i tried jsuta ltite drop. it didnt work. i tried more and it worked. so dont let peopel say the little the better. the more the heatsink stickes solidly to the cpu the better. and i dont beleive in using to much thermal paste unless u layer it liek a cake. anyway im stable now 3.5ghz 1.41 idl 1.39 load core. max 60c etst ran for 3 hours orthos small ffts. I dont think im gona psh it further maybe in the furture but now im running at a save vcore of below 1.4 so im happy. jsut to get anohter 100mhz is like 2 or 3 more volts thata redic. seems i gota bum chip. VID is 1.2250 i need one to be liek 1.12 or somthing nice liek that. o well. maybe when i fry this one ill get another one.










i will try like u did as soon as i got a new themal paste..

i actually just run out of thermal paste already..


----------



## PizzaMan

The TX2 and the AF7 are basically the same heatsink. You guys should be fine with your heatsinks and this dual-core.

Always keep in mind that not all chip are created equal. These chips are put together with TIM inside and a glued gasket holds the IHS on. The higher end chips are solder to the die. This accounts for some chips running much hotter then others. The manufacture process may put more TIM in some chips then others. If you feel like voiding warranty and doing some lapping you should also consider replacing the TIM with some AS5 or better.

If you don't yet feel like voiding your warranty you could start with just lapping your heatsinks. I've seen some horrible heatsink surfaces. Like the Nirvana. It's a great cooler but had the worst surface I've ever seen for a $50 HS. Had deep machined grooves cut into it.


----------



## spakkker

Got this 13.438 1m superpi at just over 4 gig and 1.5+ volts 
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4076/13438.png
Daren't go there again after reading a lot of this thread, have posted at 4.2 ghz but very flakey - not orthos stable above 3.5


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


Got this 13.438 1m superpi at just over 4 gig and 1.5+ volts 
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4076/13438.png
Daren't go there again after reading a lot of this thread, have posted at 4.2 ghz but very flakey - not orthos stable above 3.5



No CPUz in screenshot. If that was 4.2Ghz you should try tightening down your ram timings for some faster SuperPi runs.









Welcome to OCN! You should feel out your sig rig info in User CP.


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


The TX2 and the AF7 are basically the same heatsink. You guys should be fine with your heatsinks and this dual-core.

Always keep in mind that not all chip are created equal. These chips are put together with TIM inside and a glued gasket holds the IHS on. The higher end chips are solder to the die. This accounts for some chips running much hotter then others. The manufacture process may put more TIM in some chips then others. If you feel like voiding warranty and doing some lapping you should also consider replacing the TIM with some AS5 or better.

If you don't yet feel like voiding your warranty you could start with just lapping your heatsinks. I've seen some horrible heatsink surfaces. Like the Nirvana. It's a great cooler but had the worst surface I've ever seen for a $50 HS. Had deep machined grooves cut into it.



maybe i'll be getting ARCTIC COOLING MX-2 Thermal paste..

coz here in Malaysia very hard to find AS5 thermal paste ..

what do u think about MX-2??


----------



## spakkker

Hi Pizzaman , I couldn't get a cpuz screenshot to work and all I remember is it was just over 4ghz. Just yesterday got an ac freezer 7 pro- what a pig- and got booted into windows at 4.2ghz but nothing worked every prog just bombed out or black screened.
3750 was usable but not orthos stable.
My rig is ALL super cheapo- ip35-e ,value memory, Â£10 psu, just got a hd 4670 card to replace an 8400gs -don't game, can't tell difference. Just got clearance ip35-pro and will play with that on my old e2180-max post 3850 so needed a graphics card.
Oh!- nearly forgot -beige case with no sides, they do get in the way don't they.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*


maybe i'll be getting ARCTIC COOLING MX-2 Thermal paste..

coz here in Malaysia very hard to find AS5 thermal paste ..

what do u think about MX-2??



MX-2 should do just fine.


----------



## Devilywan88

im thinking to change my CM Hyper TX2 to Freezer 7 pro..

is it a good move or not??


----------



## spakkker

Hi Pizzaman - is this what I need to do 13.406 1m superpi
- http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/3822/13406p.png
just got a freezer 7 pro -not pro at all!


----------



## eminded1

spakker. u cant see anythign with that pic. also, the freezer 7 is very good, i needs alot of thermal paste tho sumtimes . all in all its a very cool heatsink and iv had good temps with it under fire chips.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*


im thinking to change my CM Hyper TX2 to Freezer 7 pro..

is it a good move or not??

















Not a good move since they are pretty much the same heatsink and give equal performance.


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Not a good move since they are pretty much the same heatsink and give equal performance.


so can u recommend me a good cpu cooler to replace my hyper tx2??


----------



## eminded1

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...7377&CatId=493

Thats seems good. but anythign today liek what u have theres only gona be 5-10c diff. not too much. its not the pos intel stock heatisnk/fan


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devilywan88* 
so can u recommend me a good cpu cooler to replace my hyper tx2??

With this low watt CPU a bigger HS isn't going to make a huge difference. You could spend $50 on a Zerotherm Nirvana or a Tuniq Tower 120 and you will prbly only see ~5c change in temps. Though, I could be totally wrong. I would start off by lapping the TX2. Luckly the way the TX2 is shaped it's not to hard to lap. This would give you a flatter surface to make contact with the CPU and would prbly lower around ~5C. The stock surface is a little ruff on the TX2.

Like I said earlier, your chip may just not be put together well. Replacing TIM under the IHS would most likely give the best results.

Oh, what kind of case cooling do you have? How many fans and what sizes?


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminded1* 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...7377&CatId=493

Thats seems good. but anythign today liek what u have theres only gona be 5-10c diff. not too much. its not the pos intel stock heatisnk/fan

thanks for ur suggestions but i dun think i can find one at my local store..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
With this low watt CPU a bigger HS isn't going to make a huge difference. You could spend $50 on a Zerotherm Nirvana or a Tuniq Tower 120 and you will prbly only see ~5c change in temps. Though, I could be totally wrong. I would start off by lapping the TX2. Luckly the way the TX2 is shaped it's not to hard to lap. This would give you a flatter surface to make contact with the CPU and would prbly lower around ~5C. The stock surface is a little ruff on the TX2.

Like I said earlier, your chip may just not be put together well. Replacing TIM under the IHS would most likely give the best results.

Oh, what kind of case cooling do you have? How many fans and what sizes?

emm..maybe i would try lapping my TX2 1st, then see what happen..

i had a cm 690 case with 2x120mm fans..one at the top of the cpu cooler and one the back..


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*


thanks for ur suggestions but i dun think i can find one at my local store..

emm..maybe i would try lapping my TX2 1st, then see what happen..

i had a cm 690 case with 2x120mm fans..one at the top of the cpu cooler and one the back..


Might want to see about adding a front fan to help keep the GPU heat from building up.


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Might want to see about adding a front fan to help keep the GPU heat from building up.


actually i got one fan infront but dind't get much airflow..got block off by the hdd tray..

maybe i should change the top exhaust fans for 2x140mm high performance fans..


----------



## Zamoldac

finnaly i got my new rig up and running seems that this new e5200 it's kinda lazy... it needs 1.44v in bios to get a stable 3.9 ghz ( on vista x64) it goes down to 1.408 in load ( 1.42 in windows) so still ok the temps setts in @ ~65C load and 40-45C idle







max temp was 70C after 1 hr of occt large data set so mainly i'm pretty pleased with it btw this time i'm running on h2o hehe







chek out the screen


----------



## eminded1

hey were here is my screen shot of the e5200 at 3500 stable.

http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=myoc.jpg


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
finnaly i got my new rig up and running seems that this new e5200 it's kinda lazy... it needs 1.44v in bios to get a stable 3.9 ghz ( on vista x64) it goes down to 1.408 in load ( 1.42 in windows) so still ok the temps setts in @ ~65C load and 40-45C idle







max temp was 70C after 1 hr of occt large data set so mainly i'm pretty pleased with it btw this time i'm running on h2o hehe







chek out the screen


Run small data sets to test CPU and it will also run hotter.

70c seems a little warm for h20 and 1.42v. Got any pics of your loop? What's your room temp?


----------



## Zamoldac

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/72849
a simple 1 loop - running occt small data set now as for room temp i think it's about 26+C


----------



## PizzaMan

What CPU block is that? Is it a piped heatsink and water block?


----------



## Zamoldac

test completed 1hr occt small data test max temp 68C ( isn't tj max 100C? maybe i got i wrong... but i doubt it)
wb pic :









tested 1hr small data test @ 3.92Ghz same vcore - max temp was 69 on core0 and 68 on core1 i think that's ok


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
test completed 1hr occt small data test max temp 68C ( isn't tj max 100C? maybe i got i wrong... but i doubt it)
wb pic :









tested 1hr small data test @ 3.92Ghz same vcore - max temp was 69 on core0 and 68 on core1 i think that's ok

It looked to me like there was a fan on the block. thx for the pic.

You don't want to get anywhere close to TJ max. 74c is the max for e5000 series.


----------



## eminded1

acually the TJmax is 100C for the e5000 series, i have spoken to an intel person saying its too hot, and he said its not to hot to them 100c is the max. it can go ubove that tho


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


acually the TJmax is 100C for the e5000 series, i have spoken to an intel person saying its too hot, and he said its not to hot to them 100c is the max. it can go ubove that tho



I've seen chips completely shut off when reaching TJ max. Here is the graph from Intel's data sheet on the e5000 series. The chip is only designed to handle 74C anything above that can potentially cause damage to your chip.










You can click the link in my sig for some more info from Intel's data sheets.


----------



## Zamoldac

well even when gaming or seriously using the pc it doesn't go above 65-66C so it's ok


----------



## azt3c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/72849
a simple 1 loop - running occt small data set now as for room temp i think it's about 26+C

u should cut the tubes to make the loop shorter, it will work better.


----------



## Zamoldac

good tip i'l do that when i'l change the coolant in a few months


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


acually the TJmax is 100C for the e5000 series, i have spoken to an intel person saying its too hot, and he said its not to hot to them 100c is the max. it can go ubove that tho


I had heard something about the 100C temp.

But I believe that it was max temp on cores, with max Tcase being 74C. I will have to check later for link (if i can still find it. hope so).

I know that personally, I don't want the cores going anywhere near 70C. The cooler the better.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I've seen chips completely shut off when reaching TJ max. Here is the graph from Intel's data sheet on the e5000 series. The chip is only designed to handle 74C anything above that can potentially cause damage to your chip.










You can click the link in my sig for some more info from Intel's data sheets.


Maximum tc is tcase temp, not the same as the temps reported by realtemp and coretemp which are core temp. tcase is the temp at the middle of the heat spreader which can't go over 74c. tjmax is the maximum temp for the cores, if the coretemp gets to a few degrees from tjmax the cpu will enter thermal throttling.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Maximum tc is tcase temp, not the same as the temps reported by realtemp and coretemp which are core temp. tcase is the temp at the middle of the heat spreader which can't go over 74c. tjmax is the maximum temp for the cores, if the coretemp gets to a few degrees from tjmax the cpu will enter thermal throttling.


Yea, but the Tcase temp is normally just a few degrees + or - the core temps. Thus core temps have a direct influence on Tcase temp.


----------



## eminded1

the tcase temp is the differecne between the cpu core temp and the TJmax. its jsut a number ,not a temp, I dont recoomend going above 70c. its too hot. these chips will acually run at 100c beleive it or not. they will not shut off unless they hit like 110 i think. but i have seen somone suiciding at 102C. with a 45nm.oced to 5ghz.


----------



## Jolting

So if you run a stability test like Small FFTs with prime95 and it hits between 70-74 on the cores is that cause to panic? Just for say a 6 or 8 hour test. What is the chance of messing somthing up. Say 1.45-1.49v ( I beileve what would take to get 4.1ghz stable on mine)


----------



## Zamoldac

well that's really on the edge so in the long term may damage the chip


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminded1* 
the tcase temp is the differecne between the cpu core temp and the TJmax. its jsut a number ,not a temp, I dont recoomend going above 70c. its too hot. these chips will acually run at 100c beleive it or not. they will not shut off unless they hit like 110 i think. but i have seen somone suiciding at 102C. with a 45nm.oced to 5ghz.

I've yet to see Tc referred to as a difference in Intel's data sheets.

If you don't recommend going above 70C why are you arguing over the specs I listed? Using Tc as a guidance for our core temps is the best we can do since Intel doesn't list core temp limitation.


----------



## spakkker

Try and try again! 13.391 superpi 1m
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/8863/13391.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525488


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


Try and try again! 13.391 superpi 1m
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/8863/13391.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=525488



Nice Pi!


----------



## Zamoldac

and my new max stable oc 2hrs occt small data set - 3.9Ghz @ 1.4v -~65C full load/ 41C idle


----------



## spakkker

Thanks Pizzaman - think my new cooler ac pro 7 is settling in -just now got 3 hours orthos stable at 3.5 - http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/479/stable1.png


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spakkker* 
Thanks Pizzaman - think my new cooler ac pro 7 is settling in -just now got 3 hours orthos stable at 3.5 - http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/479/stable1.png

isnn't 1.41 kinda high for 3.5ghz?... try 1.35 tops for 3.5-3.6 ( i can hit 3.33 with stock v ~1.2v so your chip shouldn't be so different) from what i've seen most of the chips react in the same way to vcore increase/ frequency


----------



## spakkker

HI I think my e5200 has vid of 1.25 -not so good?
I have to use 5.8v to go above 4.0 -never stable tho. So 1.41 doesn't worry me so much.
I've only just read posts no.s 311 and 313 in this thread -made me laugh!


----------



## Zamoldac

bad luck i guess


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spakkker* 
HI I think my e5200 has vid of 1.25 -not so good?
I have to use 5.8v to go above 4.0 -never stable tho. So 1.41 doesn't worry me so much.
I've only just read posts no.s 311 and 313 in this thread -made me laugh!

5.8v?


----------



## spakkker

Sorry -1.58volts my bad.
Just tried a few voltage changes and then ran orthos small ffts
1.36 -bombed out at start
1.39 -2sec
1.41 -14 secs
1.43 -still running orthos!!! - cpuz says core voltage 1.400 ? Coming up to 10 mins core temp says 60/60 - lasted 19 mins.


----------



## Devilywan88

Has anyone got 3.5Ghz with stock vcore??

Attachment 101033


----------



## Zamoldac

is it stable ? the best i got on stock ( 1.18v) was 3.33 stable


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zamoldac*


is it stable ? the best i got on stock ( 1.18v) was 3.33 stable


i only ran prime95 for 20 minutes so i cannot tell yet..


----------



## eminded1

oi have the same vid. it is not good. im stable at 3500mhz and it needs 1.41 and gets up to 60-65 c

EDIT:
I am gona go for the 1.45 now, f-ck it let the degrading happen il lgeta new rig later this year. so maybe i might be able to get to 3.9 maybe 4. but my temps will prolly be in the 60's low 70's on orthos/prime95


----------



## maxextz

hi anyone seen something like this before? bios says cpu at 3300 so does cpu-z but xp is saying 412,







ive been messing with my bus and when im back in xp i am getting this.


----------



## Zamoldac

well that's because xp reads the default multiplicator that's 12.5 not 10 like u have it set ( 12.5 x 330 = 4.125 so 4.12Ghz that u have in the proprieties window) so just take CPU-Z for reference


----------



## maxextz

thanks Zamoldac







that makes sense, ive never seen that happen before, more windows oddities.


----------



## eminded1

ok well im 10 mins now stable with orthos temp is 64-65c Vcore is at 1.44at load somtimes 1.46 and idles at 1.46 in speedfan. i have my NBCore set to 1.56 and the Vcore 100mv on and Vcore is at 1.35 in bios, its seems stable. 14 sec pi new record to me the clocks now are at 12.5x300 = 3750MHZ


----------



## Zamoldac

try occt it's much quicker then orthos just run the 1 hr test and see it it fails


----------



## maxextz

i am just an casual oc`er but this seems to be the best results ive had with this e52 on stock air with good temps and also stable im not really interested in going to 4ghz with the cooling i have, this bus is pretty good dont you think.


----------



## Zamoldac

yup 3.33ghz with 1.2v it's a good result


----------



## eminded1

i get 3.00 with 1.225 stock but if i want 3.50 i need 1.41 and if i need 3.90ghz OMG it wa stable orthos 10 mins 1.52vcore. temps in late 60's, so it all depends on your chip so yes i have reverted back to my reguler oc of 3.5ghz, i dont know why i need like 1.0volts to get another 500mhz is beyond me. so im happy here. 15 pi 1meg.


----------



## Zamoldac

lol that's one lazy chip u got there OR maybe it's just ur nforce chipset that's holding u back


----------



## Jolting

10k 3dmark06 Well just got the chip to hit my goal. 10k in 3dmark06.
Attachment 101095


----------



## eminded1

that packege date on my chip was 09/08/2008 so it jsut must be an ealier model becuase i used to run a e2140 at 3.0ghz stock volts, 1500fsb, i cant break 1200 with this chip. anyway maybe ill try turning the multi down to 12, get it to 3.5ghz and get the most outa 5:4 with the FSB/Dram Radio overclocked ram. prolly around 940 im going to do it right now ill post back the results.

EDIT!!!::::
*Testing now with OCCT i have it at 12x300 3600mhz 1.40 in bios m voltage underload depending on how mcu hit is the volts drop -.03 .04 from the idle voltage. with occt on its at 1.41, idles at 1,42. i have the pencil pod so i think im gona puta peice of tape over it so dust n stuff dont get in there*


----------



## MICRON

Ok got mine running decent, This is my second build ever so I'm happy so far!
I want to post it up here so can someone tell me how you save your screen shots







Have no idea????


----------



## Jolting

Hit print screen and paste into paint. Save then upload as attachment.


----------



## PizzaMan

I've grown fond of a program called Snagit.


----------



## MICRON

Ok thanks for the help with the screen shot, Went with snagit!!

Heres where I'm at with it for now, I'm going to try for more another day with more time. Iv been running it at this clock for a week ! It games real nice







for $60!!!! I don't do any benching just going by feel









Any help or ideas always welcome!

GA-EP45-DS3L
2x2gg Gskill 1066


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MICRON*


Ok thanks for the help with the screen shot, Went with snagit!!

Heres where I'm at with it for now, I'm going to try for more another day with more time. Iv been running it at this clock for a week ! It games real nice







for $60!!!! I don't do any benching just going by feel









Any help or ideas always welcome!

GA-EP45-DS3L
2x2gg Gskill 1066



FYI! Turn Snagit off when gaming. It drops my 3D benching scores by 10%.

EDIT: Most likely going to take more vcore to go higher.


----------



## MICRON

Thank you!


----------



## n1kthequick

I need help overclocking my E5200 please. THis is my setup so far:

E5200 CPU -3.125ghz, 1000FSB, 1.168v
Biostar GF7100P-M7S Motherboard
4GB Patriot Viper 800mhz RAM - 1.9v, 4-4-4-12 timings

For some reason in my BIOS its showing my CPU at 3ghz but CPU-Z is showing it at 3.125. When I started up the BIOS with CPU it was showing the CPU at running at 2.4ghz so I think CPU-Z is right. I want to get this CPU up to 3.5 at least, what can i do to help it? If i put it any higher my CPU keeps restarting after the Windows Vista loading bar is done.

Idle temp is around 28C right now.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1kthequick*


I need help overclocking my E5200 please. THis is my setup so far:

E5200 CPU -3.125ghz, 1000FSB, 1.168v
Biostar GF7100P-M7S Motherboard
4GB Patriot Viper 800mhz RAM - 1.9v, 4-4-4-12 timings

For some reason in my BIOS its showing my CPU at 3ghz but CPU-Z is showing it at 3.125. When I started up the BIOS with CPU it was showing the CPU at running at 2.4ghz so I think CPU-Z is right. I want to get this CPU up to 3.5 at least, what can i do to help it? If i put it any higher my CPU keeps restarting after the Windows Vista loading bar is done.

Idle temp is around 28C right now.



Sounds like your board doesn't like the 1/2 multi. Try just running the 12 multi and not 12.5.


----------



## eminded1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1kthequick*


I need help overclocking my E5200 please. THis is my setup so far:

E5200 CPU -3.125ghz, 1000FSB, 1.168v
Biostar GF7100P-M7S Motherboard
4GB Patriot Viper 800mhz RAM - 1.9v, 4-4-4-12 timings

For some reason in my BIOS its showing my CPU at 3ghz but CPU-Z is showing it at 3.125. When I started up the BIOS with CPU it was showing the CPU at running at 2.4ghz so I think CPU-Z is right. I want to get this CPU up to 3.5 at least, what can i do to help it? If i put it any higher my CPU keeps restarting after the Windows Vista loading bar is done.

Idle temp is around 28C right now.


ok, ok, try upping the voltage, look at your vid in coretemp and start from there, account in vdroop also, but thats anohter beast. anyway i needed 1.44 to get 3.5 stable and 1.46 3.6ghz stable, these are idle temps, load is -.04, 1200fsb x12, also check your multiplyer. dont trust cpuz over bios . iv had cpuz give me faulty readings, depends on the motherboard.
On the other hand
I now seen to be stable jsut did linx burn test and the highest temp was 74C:swearing:, but orthos, prime stable highest temp was 60c
volts are 1.46 idle







1.42 under stress







i can live with a .04 vdroop wtever its not bad i guess.


----------



## accskyman

I've gotten my 5200 to a stable 320x10.5 @ 3.36ghz. Volts are at 1.375 idle, drops to 1.35 load. Temps are hitting 60 Orthos load so I'm waiting for better cooling than stock.

I'm posting because I'm excited, TRUE is coming next week. Funny that I just spent as much money on a cooler+fan as I did on the CPU. I was going to get an xigmatek but the cooler + bolt through kit + nicer fan would have been only been 10$ cheaper than a True and Fan from Petra's.

Overall I didn't really want to spend the money on this but I figure when (or if) I upgrade CPU's I'll have something nice to cool it with. Hoping to push Vcore hard and find get some speed.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *accskyman*


I've gotten my 5200 to a stable 320x10.5 @ 3.36ghz. Volts are at 1.375 idle, drops to 1.35 load. Temps are hitting 60 Orthos load so I'm waiting for better cooling than stock.

I'm posting because I'm excited, TRUE is coming next week. Funny that I just spent as much money on a cooler+fan as I did on the CPU. I was going to get an xigmatek but the cooler + bolt through kit + nicer fan would have been only been 10$ cheaper than a True and Fan from Petra's.

Overall I didn't really want to spend the money on this but I figure when (or if) I upgrade CPU's I'll have something nice to cool it with. Hoping to push Vcore hard and find get some speed.



Look forward to your 'juiced' runs.

Have you checked the FSB limitation on your chip?


----------



## eminded1

ok so i didint want to go above 1.45 so i reverted back to 3500ghz, at 1.41 idle 1.39 load. and temps are nice now that i lapped the cpu last night down to the shinny part. Lapping is fun! and not heatsink sites nicly on the chip. alls u need it liek 2 or 3 grads of sandpaper.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


ok so i didint want to go above 1.45 so i reverted back to 3500ghz, at 1.41 idle 1.39 load. and temps are nice now that i lapped the cpu last night down to the shinny part. Lapping is fun! and not heatsink sites nicly on the chip. alls u need it liek 2 or 3 grads of sandpaper.



Yea, when lapping the goal is a flat surface. It doesn't have to have a mirror shine, but some like to take it that far for the heck of it.


----------



## Hackcremo

guys..need suggestion now, is it worth upgrade to e6x00 series core duo chip from e5200..think wanna do it cause my chip only reach 360 fsb wall..found some forummer sell used e6x00 chip at very cheap price..


----------



## eminded1

my next upgrade is gona be a new motherbaord with ddr3, then a new cpu. but i think there dif socket so im looking at a new core i7 i guess. thats better than quad/dual and oc's


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*


guys..need suggestion now, is it worth upgrade to e6x00 series core duo chip from e5200..think wanna do it cause my chip only reach 360 fsb wall..found some forummer sell used e6x00 chip at very cheap price..


Don't think it would be worth it. You might find more cache in the e6000 series, but 45nm>65nm........


----------



## ericeod

I havent really seen anyone listing their vids on these chips. I just picked up one for a budget build using a Shuttle SP35P2 (P35 chipset) HTPC barebones. I can run 264 FSB and thats it. I am limited by the board, and the ram is very limited by the lack of bios settings (tRFC for example). The chip has a 1.175v vid and runs 3.3GHz at 1.20v vcore prime stable so far (3+ hrs).


----------



## PizzaMan

3.3Ghz looks good for 1.2v









My VID is a high one.... 1.225v


----------



## Devilywan88

after replacing old TIM with MX-2 paste i got this temps after an hour of runnin prime95..

Attachment 101217

is it good improvement..??


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


3.3Ghz looks good for 1.2v









My VID is a high one.... 1.225v


Yeah its just a shame I cant get 266 MHz or higher. Even if I drop the multi, increase the NB voltage, and lower the ram divider, it just wont boot. But 3.3GHz for an HTPC is more then enough so I cant complain.

The chip runs pretty cool too. At full load Prime testing, it maxes out at 50/51C.


----------



## eminded1

I cant go above 280x12.5, im currently stable at 3.50ghz 1.39 load 70c max during intelburntest (linx). heres the pic I have included linx also, WARNING CPUwill get very hot if u dont hve proper cooling, 10-15c more then prime95/orthos/occt.
Linx is better then orthos i think, get it done quicker, anyway. it toped off at 70c i have my heatsink and cpu now completely lapped with 800grade sand paper wow 7-8 -c at full load


----------



## Zamoldac

that's good mine goes up to 75-77 (3.9 ghz- 1.4v) when running intel burn test, just now i have been playing gta4 for about 4-5 hours and max temp was 65C on core 0 and 60C on core1 i always seem to get lower temps in core1 seems to me it's a sensor related problem since the wb is proper installed

PS: my vid is 1.18v


----------



## spakkker

I've got a crap cpu but if I stick a few volts into it I can get superpi 13.328 sec. and above 4 ghz - http://valid.canardpc.com:80/show_oc.php?id=526488
I've had it stable at 3.562 but it still needs volts http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/2880/stable3562.png


----------



## spakkker

Anyone know if ip35-pro is better than ip35-e regarding o/c.
I have ip 35-e now but have just got a clearance ip35-pro -I have only tried it with an E2180 with stock cooler - not impressed , but this could be due to the carpy stock cooler.


----------



## Zamoldac

they should be equal overclockers i don't see any other differences between them except the pro has RAID and firewire


----------



## eminded1

Well this is very odd. the vdroop mod is not really cool anymore its flucuating the voltages too much, and there is too much voltage spikes, so i erased it an left it off, anyway i got bios at 1.406 and now im stable idles at 1.42 BUT DROOPS TO 1.34 -1.33, Is this common, is this ok to idle as such a high voltage?


----------



## Zamoldac

u have 1.406 in bios and drops to 1.34-1.33 in load or in idle it fluctuates between these values if the second one them there might be a problem and you should check with stock settings see if it does the same

PS: 4.0 Ghz - 1.42v stable 2 hrs occt small data - max temp 70 c







front page me pls


----------



## eminded1

i guess i jsut need a new mother maod maybe a P45


----------



## Zamoldac

a p43 is good to in fact anything above p35( including) will give u a nice overclocking potential


----------



## jspeedracer

P43 boards work great with these chips, the high multiplier more then makes up for the 415ish FSB wall those boards have. So far only got mine to 360x11.5 on MSI P43 NeoF only thing is the board won't run my ram in dual channel for some reason but overclocks great so may just keep it


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
P43 boards work great with these chips, the high multiplier more then makes up for the 415ish FSB wall those boards have. So far only got mine to 360x11.5 on MSI P43 NeoF only thing is the board won't run my ram in dual channel for some reason but overclocks great so may just keep it











Here's my everst OSD panel, check the temps with a $30 Xigmatek cooler:

http://i39.tinypic.com/2vn4ai9.jpg

14.344 Super pi:

http://i41.tinypic.com/2rg1jtd.jpg


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
Yeah its just a shame I cant get 266 MHz or higher. Even if I drop the multi, increase the NB voltage, and lower the ram divider, it just wont boot. But 3.3GHz for an HTPC is more then enough so I cant complain.

The chip runs pretty cool too. At full load Prime testing, it maxes out at 50/51C.

Have you tied jumping to 1333?


----------



## jnd426

Here's my E5200.....


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jnd426*


Here's my E5200.....


Nice OC with 1.34v! You could prbly hit a stable 4.0 with around 1.4v.









Couldn't read your SuperPi time due to CPUz covering it up.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Have you tied jumping to 1333?


Yes I did. But the Intel chipsets do not have a FSB hole, so I really wasnt expecting any change. But I tried all memory dividers first and then the NB straps by setting the FSB to 266, 333 and 400. All were a no-go even with sufficient voltage to the NB. I also tested the ram in another board up to DDR2 914. So I havent hit a ram wall. But I am thinking it comes down to ram compatibility. I read a lot of people having issues with this Shuttle barebones HTPC and many suggested sticking with the 5 or 6 modules listed on their ram support list for the board.


----------



## jnd426

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Nice OC with 1.34v! You could prbly hit a stable 4.0 with around 1.4v.










Couldn't read your SuperPi time due to CPUz covering it up.


Sorry about that.I'll try for 4.0 when I get a better cooler. I'm just using on old cheap asus cooler right now and temps are 59-60 after 2 hrs of OCCT and thanks.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


Anyone know if ip35-pro is better than ip35-e regarding o/c. 
I have ip 35-e now but have just got a clearance ip35-pro -I have only tried it with an E2180 with stock cooler - not impressed , but this could be due to the carpy stock cooler.


I've literally got one to the right and one to the left of me. They are very similar in overclocking. Currently the ip35-e has a celeron 430 at 3ghz in it, running 333fsb, its higher than the 320ish wall (or hopefully hole) I'm hitting with the e5200. I'm pretty sure its just the CPU though.

I'll swap them soon and find out as soon as my True gets here next week.

Overall I have been very pleased with the pro, will continue to use it unless the E does something amazing I don't know about.


----------



## spakkker

Hi, Accskyman - I got my ip35-E on the basis of these results as I already had e2180 
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ck-review.html

I got it booting at 385fsb -10x multi on e2180 and 24/7 at 333

I've just got a clearance ip35-pro and its had the e2180 upto 3.7 but with an old intel cooler.

Just now got best superpi *13.282* at 4112
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3159/13282.png
http://valid.canardpc.com:80/show_oc.php?id=526843


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Just joined this site, built my first rig on Wednesday night. Been playing around, and I seem to be stable right now. Going to do a 24 hour test tonight.

1.26875 VCore. 300 FSB, 12.5X for 3.75GHz. Prime95 Small FFTs has been stable for 15 minutes, 65C max temp on Real Temp, 42C idle. Seems a _touch_ hot, but I keep reading that 65C max should be OK (using a Zalman cooler). Will post a screen shot in a minute!

This is my first OC, and way more fun than I thought it would be.


----------



## MICRON455

I bumped it up a bit to 3.75mhz 1.37v running orthos now to see how stabl its going to be?


----------



## MICRON455

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A.C.Sanchez*


Just joined this site, built my first rig on Wednesday night. Been playing around, and I seem to be stable right now. Going to do a 24 hour test tonight.

1.26875 VCore. 300 FSB, 12.5X for 3.75GHz. Prime95 Small FFTs has been stable for 15 minutes, 65C max temp on Real Temp, 42C idle. Seems a _touch_ hot, but I keep reading that 65C max should be OK (using a Zalman cooler). Will post a screen shot in a minute!

This is my first OC, and way more fun than I thought it would be.



I like your vcore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MICRON455*


I like your vcore!!!!!!!!!


3 seconds after I posted this, one core failed.









VCore is now at 1.275V, and Prime Small FFTs is running again.


----------



## jspeedracer

just bumped my superpi score by going to 4.2 and 1050, almost got under 14 seconds not quite though..


----------



## jspeedracer

cpuz @ 4.2Ghz 1.46vcore


----------



## bk7794

Tried getting mine to 3.2 stock cooler but nothing


----------



## eminded1

well iv had werid results i guess it all depends on the motherboard, i am now stable as in 4+ hours orthos, and burntst and occt. at 3.5ghz 1.41idle 1.36 load, i dont get it, i needed atleast 1.39 to get it stable at 3.5 before now ony 1.36 i dont get it!!!!! i also have a vdroop mod,, but its only vdrooping .05 instead of .09 which my mobo was getting before the pencil mod. let hope the pencil dont ware off :/


----------



## PizzaMan

New max OC for me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527438


----------



## overclockerfx

I pretty much should be payed for this... (Just joking), I leave the thread unnoticed for 4 days and this is what I get







;

Pizzaman - 3.906Ghz - EVGA 780i SLi - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527438
spakker - 13.282s - 4.112Ghz - Abit IP35-E - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=526843
MICRON455 - 3.75Ghz - GA-EP45-DS3L
jspeedracer - 4.201Ghz - MSI P43 NEO
Zamoldac - 4.0Ghz - 1.424V - 2HRs OCCT - GA-P35C-DS3R
jnd426 - 15s - 3.8Ghz - GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=526835
spakker - 3.562Ghz - 2HRs OCCT - Abit IP35-E
eminded1 - 3.6Ghz - P5N-E SLI
MICRON - 3.625Ghz - GA-EP45-DS3L
maxextz - 3.339Ghz - 1.2V - ASUS P5Q-E

Jspeedracer Super pi 1M time - invalid screenshot, no cpu-z link or window in screenshot

...Sighs...

Hmmm... This thread is already 1/4 of the size of the infamous P5N-E SLI 650i Thread


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


New max OC for me.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527438



What vcore did you need for that?

For the past few weeks, I was not visiting much the webiste as I was moving.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


I pretty much should be payed for this... (Just joking), I leave the thread unnoticed for 4 days and this is what I get







;

Pizzaman - 3.906Ghz - EVGA 780i SLi - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527438
spakker - 13.282s - 4.112Ghz - Abit IP35-E - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=526843
MICRON455 - 3.75Ghz - GA-EP45-DS3L
jspeedracer - 4.201Ghz - MSI P43 NEO
Zamoldac - 4.0Ghz - 1.424V - 2HRs OCCT - GA-P35C-DS3R
jnd426 - 15s - 3.8Ghz - GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=526835
spakker - 3.562Ghz - 2HRs OCCT - Abit IP35-E
eminded1 - 3.6Ghz - P5N-E SLI
MICRON - 3.625Ghz - GA-EP45-DS3L
maxextz - 3.339Ghz - 1.2V - ASUS P5Q-E

Jspeedracer Super pi 1M time - invalid screenshot, no cpu-z link or window in screenshot

...Sighs...

Hmmm... This thread is already 1/4 of the size of the infamous P5N-E SLI 650i Thread










 oops, sorry. here's a little higher overclock (4.213Ghz; 1.456v) and decent superpi on a very heavy install of vista, gonna give it a shot on xp little later think i can shave some time. and here's cpuz link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527781


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


What vcore did you need for that?

For the past few weeks, I was not visiting much the webiste as I was moving.



lol, 1.52v to get is stable enough to bench with.

I've also removed the e5200 from my loop. Put the Nirvana back on. Temps are pretty much the same. My loop is being put to better use cooling two v'modded GPUs now.......which has also created a bottleneck that this CPU can't push out of even at a 3.9Ghz run. Would prbly take a little closer to 4.2 from this proc. I've got these cards screaming but they just don't have the CPU power. :/


----------



## MICRON

Heres my latest, 3.81mhz 1.42v load! My vcores getting about as high as Im going to take it for now I think! What are your temps at boys???? 64 here!!!


----------



## eminded1

to those load volts. how high are the idle volts. ? do u have llc enabled or vdroop mod.


----------



## MICRON

Idle is 1.456v no Vmod, and not sure on llc ill look next time in!


----------



## vicious_fishes

this thread is actually a pretty good indicator of the 1.36v myth


----------



## Douflou

Hello !

I received my E5200 some days ago.
I have an Abit IP35P motherboard and a stick of Kingston 2 Go 800 MHz CAS 5.
I have the retail Intel box but I plain to buy another cooler.

I have tested the max O/C stable (2 hours of CPU Stress MT) at 1,25 vcore and I have found an amazing 3750 MHz and 72Â°C with core temp.
My maximum (not stable) O/C for now is 4 305 Mhz with 1,368 vcore (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527974) but I don't want to go farther because the CPU is extremely hot but I can calculate 1M super pi in 13,516s (http://profile.imageshack.us/user/do...7/38675686.jpg)

When I'll have the Coolermaster 212, I will do some other tests, and I will put a good ratio to the memory (it can handle 500 MHz instead of 400 with 1,95v !).

I think I have a very good potiental with this CPU.

Sorry for the mistakes but I'm not English.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


this thread is actually a pretty good indicator of the 1.36v myth



Yep, sure is.







 From all the threads I've read, I'm a firm believer that anything below 1.45v with decent temps is fairly safe for 45nm 775 chips.

Though peeps will still argue it.


----------



## MICRON

Yeah I figured for the dead presidents this cost what the heck







VOLTS!!


----------



## brandon1186

i have this processor running at 4.32 ghz with a cooler master hyper 212 cpu cooler and artic cooling mx-z thermal compound im running 1.53 volts this thing out does my q6600 overclocked to 3.5ghz this chip is fast at these speeds i can game at 1920X1080 in 1080p for 4 hous at a time with these settings and everything is fine


----------



## The_Rooster

Well, I figured if i could get 3.5 stable i'd be happy.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528059


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


i have this processor running at 4.32 ghz with a cooler master hyper 212 cpu cooler and artic cooling mx-z thermal compound im running 1.53 volts this thing out does my q6600 overclocked to 3.5ghz this chip is fast at these speeds i can game at 1920X1080 in 1080p for 4 hous at a time with these settings and everything is fine










Screenshot or it didn't happen.......

Care to share your benchies vs q6600?

Welcome to OCN.


----------



## brandon1186

thank you how do i post cpuz screen shots and how do i fill in my system under my name like you guys have?


----------



## vicious_fishes

user control panel, top right corner & then bottom right menu. please learn to punctuate your sentences.


----------



## vicious_fishes

*contemplates sticking more volts into quad*

only problem is not even 1.42v can give me another 25 stable fsb :/


----------



## Shunsuke_01

320x10 or 256x12.5?

Which would be the better option for the E5200? I'm _still_ using the stock cooler for now and my load temps peak at 67Â°C @ 3.2 GHz. I'm happy with this speed for now, but I wanted to know whether 320x10 would perform any better than 256x12.5. Obviously I could run my RAM closer to 1:1, but that Intel Speedstep thing doesn't work properly if I lower the multiplier, so I have to turn it off completely (which means it'll have to run at 3.2 GHz 100% of the time).

Which leads me back to my main question, would a higher FSB and lower multiplier perform better in this case?

Thanks.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


320x10 or 256x12.5?

Which would be the better option for the E5200? I'm _still_ using the stock cooler for now and my load temps peak at 67Â°C @ 3.2 GHz. I'm happening happy with this speed for now, but I wanted to know whether 320x10 would perform any better than 256x12.5. Obviously I could run my RAM closer to 1:1, but that Intel Speedstep thing doesn't work properly if I lower the multiplier, so I have to turn it off completely (which means it'll have to run at 3.2 GHz 100% of the time).

Which leads me back to my main question, would a higher FSB and lower multiplier perform better in this case?

Thanks.


That's just one of those things you have to test. Some will tell you that higher FSB will give you the best result, but you have to run your own test to know for sure.


----------



## vicious_fishes

higher fsb if you can get it - faster ram.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


i have this processor running at 4.32 ghz with a cooler master hyper 212 cpu cooler and artic cooling mx-z thermal compound im running 1.53 volts this thing out does my q6600 overclocked to 3.5ghz this chip is fast at these speeds i can game at 1920X1080 in 1080p for 4 hous at a time with these settings and everything is fine










Then, do a 3dmark06 bench at 4.32ghz and post the link to your score. I don't believe that you have manageable temps at that vcore, clock speed and your cooler.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


320x10 or 256x12.5?

Which would be the better option for the E5200? I'm _still_ using the stock cooler for now and my load temps peak at 67Â°C @ 3.2 GHz. I'm happy with this speed for now, but I wanted to know whether 320x10 would perform any better than 256x12.5. Obviously I could run my RAM closer to 1:1, but that Intel Speedstep thing doesn't work properly if I lower the multiplier, so I have to turn it off completely (which means it'll have to run at 3.2 GHz 100% of the time).

Which leads me back to my main question, would a higher FSB and lower multiplier perform better in this case?

Thanks.


There is a couple benefits either way, if you run a lower fsb you can lower your fsb and northbridge volts some which will give you slightly lower temps. If you have some boards like mine (P43) they have fsb walls which don't allow them to go that high so using the higher multiplier helps there, also if using slower ram can still overclock the cpu without hitting the wall with your ram. I would say run some benches, winrar and 7zip work good for a quick bench and if wanting to quickly check stability run both of them at once for a few. Typically the higher FSB the better and the closer to a 1:1 ratio with the ram is better(not sure how much that matters on anything over ddr2 800 though). Also has anyone managed to get this over 360 FSB? And those having problems breaking 4Ghz try running your ram in single channel with higher timings and see if that helps, just curious really as I can only run my ram in single channel but had no problem getting 4Ghz with volts under 1.4v.


----------



## gangstaat

I overclocked my e5200 from 2.5 to 3.00 ghz
using asus P5KPL-VM with stock cooler
since that mobo dont have vcore adjustment i used 20% overclock profile. got 800 mhz kingston ram which i set to 667 mhz.

so i ran everest ultimate's stress test for abuot 5 mins and temps were

cpu temp 68-72 (70 average)

core 1 temp = 60 average
core 2 temp = 60 average

are these good enuff or should i decrease the overclock a bit, maybe use 15% increase profile?

right now on idle the temps are

44 for the core 1
42 for the core 2

cpu temp is 50

any help would be appreciated

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++++++++

EDIT:

got another problem

i reset the FSB and settings to stock (2.5ghz)

but there isnt ANY change in the tempreture on 100% load.

i mean i tried 30% overclock (3.2 ghz) still 70 degrees average on full load 50 on idle
i tried 20% overclock (3.0 ghz) still 70 degrees average on full load 50 on idle
i tried 15% overclock (2.8 ghz) still 70 degrees average on full load 50 on idle
i tried 0% overclock (2.5 ghz) still 70 degrees average on full load 50 on idle


----------



## eminded1

Wow, get a better HSF


----------



## glussier

60c on ultimate stress test is perfectly alright. As for the idle temps, don't worry about them, most of the E5200 have at least 1 of their core stuck at over 40c.

No need for an aftermarket cooler at these temps.


----------



## jspeedracer

idk i would maybe reset the HSF. remeber when applying thermal paste make a small line with it vertically with the indent on the bottom(referring to the indent on the outer edge of the chip). i have a $30 hsf and mine runs under 20C at cpu and under 30 at the cores idle and 55 max at load and that's at 4Ghz. I did run it with the stock HSF for first week at 3.2Ghz and my temps were still under 40 idle at the cores. did you try pressing CTRL + F1 when in the bios? a lot of bios's have advanced features that unlock when you press that.


----------



## gangstaat

okay i'll go with realtemp
realtemp is showing 63 degrees with prime 95 running small ffd test
i'll just take the core tempreture









everest is showing 70 degrees cpu. cores are lower to 64-65

thanx glussier and jspeedracer really appreciate the help.


----------



## gangstaat

realtemp 3.00 is showing 64 constant with prime 95 doing its thing.
its been 10 minutes almost its staying at 64 degrees

i guess its a good thing

oh and btw the clock speed is 3000 mhz




































half an hour of testing should do right???


----------



## gangstaat

why is everest ultimate showing 76 degrees of CPU??
realtemp is showing 64-63 constand but everest is going upto 78 now


----------



## jspeedracer

idk sometimes you'll get different temps with different apps. check the temp in the bios when you boot then when you get into windows go with the app that is closest to the bios at idle.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


idk i would maybe reset the HSF. remeber when applying thermal paste make a small line with it vertically with the indent on the bottom(referring to the indent on the outer edge of the chip). i have a $30 hsf and mine runs under 20C at cpu and under 30 at the cores idle and 55 max at load and that's at 4Ghz. I did run it with the stock HSF for first week at 3.2Ghz and my temps were still under 40 idle at the cores. did you try pressing CTRL + F1 when in the bios? a lot of bios's have advanced features that unlock when you press that.


Idle temps means absolutly nothing on 45nm Intel cpus.

1- the core temp sensor are not made to report temps.

2- The further away core temps are from tjmax and the less accurate they get. According to Intel, temps at more than 50c away from tjmax mean absolutly nothing.

On your computer the temp reporting software could show 20c while the same setup with a different cpu on another computer could show 40c and, actually, both cpus could be operating at the same idle temp, even if reporting differently on 2 computers.

The only important temps to monitor are those which are taken at load and at 50c or less from tjmax, any other temp monitoring is a waiste of time.


----------



## brandon1186

here is what i have my chip at running at 24/7. i do alot of gaming







and i have a dvb pci card so i use this to watch satellite also its on 24/7 completly stable for what i do so put me in the top 10 thanks


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


here is what i have my chip at running at 24/7. i do alot of gaming







and i have a dvb pci card so i use this to watch satellite also its on 24/7 completly stable for what i do so put me in the top 10 thanks


The stable OC list requires a stress test utility like OCCT or Orthos. General usage doesn't prove stability.

Nice OC anyways.


----------



## Zamoldac

i've just ran intel burn test 15passes @ maximum stress and my temps didn't got above 70C... i think the thermal paste is settling in


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
i've just ran intel burn test 15passes @ maximum stress and my temps didn't got above 70C... i think the thermal paste is settling in









What vcore does your cpu need at 3.9?


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Like butta and stable too


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


What vcore does your cpu need at 3.9?


1.4 in load and 1.42 in idle(windows)


----------



## overclockerfx

Heres the updates for today:
MICRON 3.81GHz - GA-EP45-DS3L
Douflou - 4.305Ghz - 13.516s - ABit IP35P - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527974
Jspeedracer - 4.213GHz - 14.196s - MSI P43 NEO - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527781
The_Rooster - 3.504GHz - 3Hrs+ ORTHOS Small FFT's - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528059 
brandon1186 - 4.316Ghz - ASUS P5QL - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528679

SlicketyRickety could i get more details on the hardware you used; mainly what motherboard.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


Heres the updates for today:
MICRON 3.81GHz - GA-EP45-DS3L
Douflou - 4.305Ghz - 13.516s - ABit IP35P - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527974
Jspeedracer - 4.213GHz - 14.196s - MSI P43 NEO - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=527781
The_Rooster - 3.504GHz - 3Hrs+ ORTHOS Small FFT's - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528059 
brandon1186 - 4.316Ghz - ASUS P5QL - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=528679

SlicketyRickety could i get more details on the hardware you used; mainly what motherboard.


XFX 780i,

300 x 4 (1200)mhz vcore 1.36 (lapped)
value select ram 
ocz vandetta 2 lapped

The following are volt settings

Vcore 1.36
FSB 1.2
NB 1.50
SB 1.45
SB<->NB Auto

No GTLref volts all auto.


----------



## MICRON

how do I add this to my page??

E5x00 - Overclocking Thread


----------



## Lionmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


well iv had werid results i guess it all depends on the motherboard, i am now stable as in 4+ hours orthos, and burntst and occt. at 3.5ghz 1.41idle 1.36 load, i dont get it, i needed atleast 1.39 to get it stable at 3.5 before now ony 1.36 i dont get it!!!!! i also have a vdroop mod,, but its only vdrooping .05 instead of .09 which my mobo was getting before the pencil mod. let hope the pencil dont ware off :/


the cpu has burnt in a little through use, basically breaking in the cpu it will more stable with a higher clock on the same voltages

you could take this either way keep the same clock and lower the voltage for better temps or you could raise the clock(more mhz>lower vcore imho)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MICRON*


how do I add this to my page??

E5x00 - Overclocking Thread


you add the

Quote:



Originally Posted by *overclockerfx*


ADD THIS TO YOUR SIG IF YOU LIKE THIS THREAD:









 *E5x00 - Overclocking Thread* 

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[url="http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/390358-e5x00-overclocking-thread.html"]:clock: [B]E5x00 - Overclocking Thread[/B] :clock:[/url]

[/CODE]
Smaller:

 *E5x00 - Overclocking Thread* 

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[url="http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/390358-e5x00-overclocking-thread.html"]:clock: [B]E5x00 - Overclocking Thread[/B] :clock:[/url]

[/CODE]


----------



## MICRON

Ok Im showing my noobness!! How????









Thanks!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MICRON* 
Ok Im showing my noobness!! How????









Thanks!!

Go to your UserCP and then edit sig.


----------



## MICRON

Yeah??? go on!! lol!! I did and????


----------



## PizzaMan

Click here: http://www.overclock.net/profile.php?do=editsignature

Then add:

Code:



Code:


[url="http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/390358-e5x00-overclocking-thread.html"][color="RoyalBlue"][size="4"]:clock:


----------



## MICRON

tried cant seem to get it to wook?


----------



## MICRON

What the heck is this


----------



## MICRON

Im lost


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MICRON* 
What the heck is this










Looks like you didn't completely copy the code. You are almost there, keep trying.


----------



## MICRON

HAHAHA This is cracking me up! now two!!!


----------



## MICRON

Is it suposd to be in the lower center of the page?


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MICRON* 
Im lost










add a [ at the beginning and you should have it i think.

and if you want it in the center put [[z]center] at the beginning and [[z]/center] at the end of whatever you want to center without the [z] though. and anything that is showing up that you don't want to see just erase like the [[z]/url] you got at the end. hopes it works for ya


----------



## MICRON

Oh Yeah!!


----------



## MICRON

+ rep boys Thanks!!!


----------



## brandon1186

i played around all day today and this is my max fsb and clockspeed that i am able to boot in to windows at i will upload my max super pi score next


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


i played around all day today and this is my max fsb and clockspeed that i am able to boot in to windows at i will upload my max super pi score next











Nice! What's your vcore for that 4.5Ghz?


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


i played around all day today and this is my max fsb and clockspeed that i am able to boot in to windows at i will upload my max super pi score next











360fsb seems to be the wall i've hit with the cpu too..


----------



## PizzaMan

Geeeeeez, I was I had a newer e5000 series......


----------



## brandon1186

for 4.5 i have to up the vcore to 1.65 and my idle temps are 40c. if i run a benckmark they jump to around 78 its just for a suicide run. i have it gaming stable at 4.32 ghz with 1.56 vcore and i can play call of duty 5 maxed out for 3 hours at a time and it seems fine.my best super pi score is 13.3 at 4.32 ghz but im also running kingston ddr2 800mhz value ram do you think i could hit 13 even with some good 1066mhz ram overclocked?????


----------



## brandon1186

pizza man is yours a older version? mine says on the box it was packaged on feb/19/2009


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandon1186* 
for 4.5 i have to up the vcore to 1.65 and my idle temps are 40c. if i run a benckmark they jump to around 78 its just for a suicide run. i have it gaming stable at 4.32 ghz with 1.56 vcore and i can play call of duty 5 maxed out for 3 hours at a time and it seems fine.my best super pi score is 13.3 at 4.32 ghz but im also running kingston ddr2 800mhz value ram do you think i could hit 13 even with some good 1066mhz ram overclocked?????

I bought my chip last fall when they came out.

I'm curious to see how long your chip will run at 1.56v. Please post back when it dies.

BTW, maximum voltage per Intel is 1.45v. I would not run over that for 24/7 usage.


----------



## brandon1186

why would it dye at this vcore if the temps are saying below 70 under load?? also how much more performance did you get when you vmod your 9600GT????


----------



## PizzaMan

The transistors and resistors are not made to handle that much vcore. Can you post a pick of your temps while running OCCT small data set? I find it hard to believe your temps are below 70C W/O extreme cooling.

As for my 9600GTs. My max OC was 770Mhz core with stock volts, 880 after voltmod. I play quake wars. Before voltmodding I needed SLi to max out the my video setting and maintain 60 FPS with vsync. Now I can play with just one card, max video settings and 60FPS with vsync. At 3.9Ghz (suicide run) this e5200 is bottlenecking these cards in SLi. Max 3D06 score was 16,400 before and only 16,800 afterwards. I need to either get this thing to ~4.2Ghz or get a new proc to open these cards up. The cards' memory is also bottlenecking them a little bit too.


----------



## brandon1186

no if i use any stress testing program my cpu will hit 80 and shut down but i mean like performance test 7.0 cpu test all or converting 3 movies at the same time and both cores are at 90+ %load and the temps hit 70 tops


----------



## PizzaMan

Your proc is far from stable and will likely cause your some OS headache in the future.

I don't see it lasting long. Just post when it does die.


----------



## brandon1186

like i said it has be somewhat stable to be able to convert 3 movies at the same time or to play a new game maxed out for 3 hours. i am willing to leave it at these settings 24/7 if it does die i only paid 100 canadian for it and i have a q6600 for backup no big deal i will post if and when it dies right away


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


like i said it has be somewhat stable to be able to convert 3 movies at the same time or to play a new game maxed out for 3 hours. i am willing to leave it at these settings 24/7 if it does die i only paid 100 canadian for it and i have a q6600 for backup no big deal i will post if and when it dies right away


Well, don't get mad when your movies and OS become corrupted and fail to work properly.


----------



## ericeod

Here is my Prime95 8Hrs+ HTPC stable OC: E5200 (Batch # 3839A886) @ 3.3GHz with 1.184v vcore and DDR2 880 Cas5:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529396


----------



## eminded1

my baord has been flaky with this chip. last week i was stable at 1.36 this week im stable at 1.39 and 2weels ago i needed 1.41. i dont get it !!!! i think my board is sending out weird volts. p5n-e sli i am 1.46idle and 1.36 load !!! thats a .10 droop. and the pencil mod nologer works.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminded1* 
my baord has been flaky with this chip. last week i was stable at 1.36 this week im stable at 1.39 and 2weels ago i needed 1.41. i dont get it !!!! i think my board is sending out weird volts. p5n-e sli i am 1.46idle and 1.36 load !!! thats a .10 droop. and the pencil mod nologer works.

What might be causing the inconsistency is the pencil mod. The lead is not exactly permanent, so you might have to reapply.


----------



## eminded1

ok jsut to say. i got it vdroop moded again. i used a better pencil. did iit about 10 times. and walaoa. 1.40 selectedi n bios . 1.41 idle and load it acually goes up to 1.42 and then 1.41 and at reallly stress it might go down to 1.39. this is verry cool compared to before. 1.47 idle and 1.36 load.. i am inpressed. is there any LONG term damage due to the vdroop mod with pencil?
But all in all i have elminated all vdroop but there is still some there so its ok.

EDIT Its steady at 1.41 all stess tests. now im gona se if i can push the clock up higher. now that he volts are good.
I have eliminated all vdroop for my p5n-e sli. yey

EDIT: Now i got it stable 1.44idle 1.44 load 3.60ghz e5200.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


ok jsut to say. i got it vdroop moded again. i used a better pencil. did iit about 10 times. and walaoa. 1.40 selectedi n bios . 1.41 idle and load it acually goes up to 1.42 and then 1.41 and at reallly stress it might go down to 1.39. this is verry cool compared to before. 1.47 idle and 1.36 load.. i am inpressed. is there any LONG term damage due to the vdroop mod with pencil?
But all in all i have elminated all vdroop but there is still some there so its ok.

EDIT Its steady at 1.41 all stess tests. now im gona se if i can push the clock up higher. now that he volts are good.
I have eliminated all vdroop for my p5n-e sli. yey

EDIT: Now i got it stable 1.44idle 1.44 load 3.60ghz e5200.


What FSB/VTT voltage are you giving it?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


ok jsut to say. i got it vdroop moded again. i used a better pencil. did iit about 10 times. and walaoa. 1.40 selectedi n bios . 1.41 idle and load it acually goes up to 1.42 and then 1.41 and at reallly stress it might go down to 1.39. this is verry cool compared to before. 1.47 idle and 1.36 load.. i am inpressed. is there any LONG term damage due to the vdroop mod with pencil?
But all in all i have elminated all vdroop but there is still some there so its ok.

EDIT Its steady at 1.41 all stess tests. now im gona se if i can push the clock up higher. now that he volts are good.
I have eliminated all vdroop for my p5n-e sli. yey

EDIT: Now i got it stable 1.44idle 1.44 load 3.60ghz e5200.


I personally wouldnt run the voltage that high. I dont like to use vdroop mods on 45nm, but thats just me. If I were you, I would wipe off some of the lead so that there is some droop, and make sure your VTT is at approx 1.26v max.


----------



## eminded1

there is no vtt option on p5n-e, only nbcore. anyway. i think i may take it down to 3.50 wtever. it runat at 1.39 stable rather then 3.60 at 1.44 !!! auclly im gona change it now~!


----------



## gangstaat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
What might be causing the inconsistency is the pencil mod. The lead is not exactly permanent, so you might have to reapply.

what is pencil mod? i googled it but it kept telling how to pencil mod and not what it is.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gangstaat*


what is pencil mod? i googled it but it kept telling how to pencil mod and not what it is.


You use pencil lead to lower the resistance of a specific resistor on the motherboard that directly controls the voltage drop of the CPU under load. Each board has a specific resistor, and only some have been discovered. So by shading it with the pencil lead, the vcore doesnt drop when it is put under load (vdroop).


----------



## PERSPOLIS

My overclock
4263 Mhz=341X12.5
DRAM @ 1091 Mhz 5-5-5-15
SUPERPI=12.984 sec

cpuz validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529386

SUPERPI
Attachment 101835


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS*


My overclock
4263 Mhz=341X12.5
DRAM @ 1091 Mhz 5-5-5-15
SUPERPI=12.984 sec

cpuz validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529386

SUPERPI
Attachment 101835


What vcore? Any screeshots with CPU-Z showing the vcore for that speed?


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Here is the screenshot









I didn't try to minimize the vcore!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS* 
Here is the screenshot









I didn't try to minimize the vcore!


That is impressive for only 1.488v vcore. What is the VID? I'm almost tempted to throw my E5200 (currently cant go passed 266 FSB in an HTPC) into my main rig to see what it can do. I Prime tested it 8hrs+ at 3.3GHz with 1.184v vcore.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

According to realtemp 3.0 my vid is min=1.0875/max=1.1
Well,3.3 mhz stable @ 1.184v is very good.You should try it in another mobo!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS* 
According to realtemp 3.0 my vid is min=1.0875/max=1.1

I hamy hands on an E7300 with a 1.10 vid and put it in a friend's build who didnt want it OCed past 3.0GHz. I felt it was such a waste. That is a nice vid for sure. That explains why your OC is so spectacular. Dont get me wrong, I know vids are only a good indicator, and not always to be trusted. But I tend to not see too many high vids getting those kind of OCs like yours.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

You are right,but note that once you pass 3.5 or 3.6 Ghz even on a low vid E5200,you need much higher vcore to achieve stability.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS* 
You are right,but note that once you pass 3.5 or 3.6 Ghz even on a low vid E5200,you need much higher vcore to achieve stability.

Yeah, with every CPU, voltage scales poorly at a certain point. My old Q6700 ran easily at 3.8GHz at 1.44v vcore. But 3.9GHz took 1.512v! Thas a lot more vcore for just 100 MHz more.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

That's exactly my point.
I think low vid indcates that you can get a good oc with reasonable voltage/temp.But you can't be sure you can get extreme or very high oc.For example my chip is stable at 3.6 [email protected](probably even 1.256v),which means I can use only the stock hsf,and still have good temps.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS* 
That's exactly my point.
I think low vid indcates that you can get a good oc with reasonable voltage/temp.But you cant be sure you can get extreme or very high oc.For example my chip is stable at 3.6 [email protected](pobably eve 1.256v),which means I can use only the stock hsf,and still have good temps.

Yeah but a lower vid tends to shift the curve a little to the right for you which brings you into a higher CPU clock to vcore ratio.


----------



## quaaark

Well, I guess its related. I've got an extremely low vid (min 1.075 max 1.0875), and I can do 3.6 Ghz at 1.2v. Beyond that, I need a lot more voltage to get any further.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

@ericeod
correct,but there is also the fsb wall,e.g. with a fsb wall of 333 you can't go higher than 4.16 Ghz on an E5200!

@quaaark
That's exactly What I'm trying to say


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS* 
My overclock
4263 Mhz=341X12.5
DRAM @ 1091 Mhz 5-5-5-15
SUPERPI=12.984 sec

cpuz validation
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529386

SUPERPI
Attachment 101835

What temps were you @ with vcore at 1.44?


----------



## bucd

Hello all,

New to the forum, but been keeping up with this thread. Thought i would post some of my results with this very nice budget CPU.

Here's my CPU-Z for e5200 @ 4.1Ghz, 1.45v on my DFI LanParty LT X48-T2R
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529226

Not orthos stable, only for about 6mins.

Stable setting currently @ 3.6Ghz, 1.30v orthos 3+hrs

Also was able to get to 4Ghz unstable on my Abit IP35-e

Best stable for the Abit board for me was 3.5Ghz @ 1.254v Actual (vdroop on this board is about 0.05v)

Great overclockers. Just got playing with it for a couple days. So maybe do some tweaking, would love to get to 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v max, but doesn't look like that is going to happen.

-D


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucd* 
Hello all,

New to the forum, but been keeping up with this thread. Thought i would post some of my results with this very nice budget CPU.

Here's my CPU-Z for e5200 @ 4.1Ghz, 1.45v on my DFI LanParty LT X48-T2R
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=529226

Not orthos stable, only for about 6mins.

Stable setting currently @ 3.6Ghz, 1.30v orthos 3+hrs

Also was able to get to 4Ghz unstable on my Abit IP35-e

Best stable for the Abit board for me was 3.5Ghz at 1.254v Actual (vdroop on this board is about 0.05v)

Great clockers. Just got playing with it for a couple days. So many do some tweaking, would love to get to 3.8Ghz @ 1.35v max, but doesn't look like that is going to happen.

-D

Nice OC and welcome


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
What temps were you @ with vcore at 1.44?

I don't rememeber exactly,but the core temps were less than 45 CÂ°!
BTW,I use a Thermaltake Big Typ. VX & 2X2 Gb of 1066 ram-I have to update my specs!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS* 
I don't rememeber exactly,but the core temps were less than 45 CÂ°!
BTW,I use a Thermaltake Big Typ. VX & 2X2 Gb of 1066 ram-I have to update my specs!

Wow, nice temps these cpu's are some hot little potatoes.


----------



## eminded1

well now i m all set with it. its fine for me . 3.50ghz at 1.36v 1.36 load and idle v. and my temps. 55-56c max in orthos, 68c max in intel burn test (linx). and idles at 30-33C. i am very satisfiyed, it seems like i hit the point were the chip needs alot more voltage to hit more MHZ. anyway im on the way to maine to help bro move in ill be back in a week. im gona leave this on set a 24 hour occt test and get back n lok at the results. maybe only 12 hour i dont wana stress it while im not here. anyway peasle.


----------



## jspeedracer

I can get my cpu over 4ghz at just under 1.4v on my p43, in my xfx 680i lt it takes over 1.4v just to get to 3.8ghz. Mobo does matter imo.


----------



## jspeedracer

still wondering, anyone get one of these over 360 fsb?


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
I can get my cpu over 4ghz at just under 1.4v on my p43, in my xfx 680i lt it takes over 1.4v just to get to 3.8ghz. Mobo does matter imo.

I Agree, MoBo plays a big part in OC'ing


----------



## bucd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
I Agree, MoBo plays a big part in OC'ing

Especially those with vdroop. Stable power is always a good thing.









-D


----------



## brandon1186

i was just curious to whats your best super pi 1.5 32m time heres my best so far im sure with 1066 ram overclocked to 1200 i could hit in the 11's right now my ram is only at 850mhz


----------



## jspeedracer

okay, here is my new entry for the superpi and overclock..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530017


----------



## quaaark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


still wondering, anyone get one of these over 360 fsb?


I could get mine to 367, but I needed a bit more Nbridge voltage.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Sorry for being such a pain and asking all these questions, but is it safe to continuously change the speed the E5200 runs at? For example, keep it at stock most of the time, but overclock it for a few more FPS in games such as Crysis? Will this affect its lifespan, or is it OK to fiddle around with the settings like this?

Thanks in advance, you guys have been a great help so far.


----------



## spakkker

Two more for the lists *4.137* max o/c and superpi 1m of *13.234*
http://valid.canardpc.com:80/show_oc.php?id=530148

http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/9978/13234.png

At the higher o/c pi time was identical at 331fsb as 330fsb - will not load xp at 332fsband 12.5 multi. MEGA volts required! Memory at ~ 990mhz -not bad for cheapo 800mhz ddr2.
How do I find out why my pc fails test eg orthos or intel burntest - my pc won't last in intelburn even at default , I suspect memory problems.


----------



## phoenx

Hullo,

New to these forums and oc'ing so a complete beginner in everything you could say









I've just bought a new system with an E5200 chip and i'm having trouble overclocking it at all.

The specs are:

Intel E5200
Gigabyte EP43-DS3L Motherboard
2x2GB Corsair DDR2 800MHz sticks
Corsair 450W VX Series PSU
Antec 300 Case
Akasa AK 965 processor fan
Sapphire ATI 4850HD 512MB graphics card

At stock it runs at 200Mhz FSB with the 12.5 multiplier, i think the core voltage is 1.184 when it runs at 2.5Ghz but its hard to tell using cpu-z as it fluctuates due to the power saving stuff (the multiplier drops to six at idle and so the core voltage drops to about 1.120).

The first thing i tried to do was up the FSB by 5 Mhz and it wouldn't boot, I hadn't touched anything else but it just tried to boot three times and then it reset the settings. After that i tried setting everything off auto and to the defaults so vcore to 1.22500 which is what the bios says is default, the FSB to 200 Mhz and the multiplier to 12 with the fine cpu clock to .5, these settings booted fine so I tried to up the FSB to 205 but it wouldn't boot.

Am I missing something with what I'm trying to do here, which seems very likely to me as i've never done anything like this before









What I was aiming to do was just up the FSB to 266 at 12.5 multiplier which would give me 3.3 GHz and I shouldn't need to change the voltage from stock (at least thats the impression i've got about the E5200 anyway)









Anyone able to give me some tips here?

Cheers


----------



## Hackcremo

disable EIST in bios, change the memory multplier first to 2.0D in bios..then start pumping fsb..


----------



## miloshs

Hey guys, does our E5200 have it L2 full 2mb shared between cores or 2x1mb dedicated for each core? Having trouble finding that out...


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phoenx*


Hullo,

New to these forums and oc'ing so a complete beginner in everything you could say









I've just bought a new system with an E5200 chip and i'm having trouble overclocking it at all.

The specs are:

Intel E5200
Gigabyte EP43-DS3L Motherboard
2x2GB Corsair DDR2 800MHz sticks
Corsair 450W VX Series PSU
Antec 300 Case
Akasa AK 965 processor fan
Sapphire ATI 4850HD 512MB graphics card

At stock it runs at 200Mhz FSB with the 12.5 multiplier, i think the core voltage is 1.184 when it runs at 2.5Ghz but its hard to tell using cpu-z as it fluctuates due to the power saving stuff (the multiplier drops to six at idle and so the core voltage drops to about 1.120).

The first thing i tried to do was up the FSB by 5 Mhz and it wouldn't boot, I hadn't touched anything else but it just tried to boot three times and then it reset the settings. After that i tried setting everything off auto and to the defaults so vcore to 1.22500 which is what the bios says is default, the FSB to 200 Mhz and the multiplier to 12 with the fine cpu clock to .5, these settings booted fine so I tried to up the FSB to 205 but it wouldn't boot.

Am I missing something with what I'm trying to do here, which seems very likely to me as i've never done anything like this before









What I was aiming to do was just up the FSB to 266 at 12.5 multiplier which would give me 3.3 GHz and I shouldn't need to change the voltage from stock (at least thats the impression i've got about the E5200 anyway)









Anyone able to give me some tips here?

Cheers



well i would say do some reading on basic steps for overclocking ie:
disable all cpu features like stepspeed etc
usually best to start out with a high voltage like 1.35 or 1.4 then when you 
get to the fsb speed you like you can back the voltage back down a little
at a time til it won't boot then back it back up. if you cant get to the fsb you desire go a little higher with the volts (and not just vcore, fsb vtt). 
the max intel says is still safe for this cpu is 1.45 on both fsb and vcore so you could just start out there get to the fsb you want then try backing them back down. also your board is going to have a selection for ram ratio, unlock it from the cpu if you can or if your board has like 1:1 1:1.2 1:1.5 etc change it so the ram isn't over the rated speed. once you get your fsb where you want it and stable at the lowest volts possible you can start overclocking your ram with the same 1:1 and so on til you get where you want it. also usually when upping the ram speed you will need to up the volts and loosen the timings. so if your ram is ddr2 800 at 5-5-5-15 and you want to run it say 1000 bump your timings to something like 6-6-6-20 first and volts to 2.1v see if it boots fine and don't give you blue screens, then go back and try tightening the ram timings back down little at a time like 6-6-6-18, 5-6-6-18, 5-5-5-18, 5-5-5-15 etc. if you google your board i am sure someone has done a review on it along with overclocking features and settings and see how they were able to do it. the cpu varies slightly on fsb, multiplier, volts etc but it is going to be the same process no matter what your cpu. confused yet? lol


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Hey guys, does our E5200 have it L2 full 2mb shared between cores or 2x1mb dedicated for each core? Having trouble finding that out...


shared, usually when it's not it will say 2x1mb on the box


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quaaark*


I could get mine to 367, but I needed a bit more Nbridge voltage.


I got mines at 380 FSb right now.


----------



## phoenx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
well i would say do some reading on basic steps for overclocking ie:
disable all cpu features like stepspeed etc
usually best to start out with a high voltage like 1.35 or 1.4 then when you
get to the fsb speed you like you can back the voltage back down a little
at a time til it won't boot then back it back up. if you cant get to the fsb you desire go a little higher with the volts (and not just vcore, fsb vtt).
the max intel says is still safe for this cpu is 1.45 on both fsb and vcore so you could just start out there get to the fsb you want then try backing them back down. also your board is going to have a selection for ram ratio, unlock it from the cpu if you can or if your board has like 1:1 1:1.2 1:1.5 etc change it so the ram isn't over the rated speed. once you get your fsb where you want it and stable at the lowest volts possible you can start overclocking your ram with the same 1:1 and so on til you get where you want it. also usually when upping the ram speed you will need to up the volts and loosen the timings. so if your ram is ddr2 800 at 5-5-5-15 and you want to run it say 1000 bump your timings to something like 6-6-6-20 first and volts to 2.1v see if it boots fine and don't give you blue screens, then go back and try tightening the ram timings back down little at a time like 6-6-6-18, 5-6-6-18, 5-5-5-18, 5-5-5-15 etc. if you google your board i am sure someone has done a review on it along with overclocking features and settings and see how they were able to do it. the cpu varies slightly on fsb, multiplier, volts etc but it is going to be the same process no matter what your cpu. confused yet? lol

Thanks for the info







still confused









Trying to look for the settings to set the RAM ratio however from what i can tell on this board that its the System Memory Multiplier (SPD) setting, that shows options like 2.66C, 3.33C, 2.00D etc and the key on the right says x.xxA -> FSB 266 MHz, x.xxB -> FSB 333 Mhz, x.xxC -> FSB 200 MHz, x.xxD -> FSB 400 Mhz, is this what i'm looking for? I cant find anything that directly mentions a 1:1 or 2:1 ratio etc.

Theres a value for CPU Termination and its set at 1.200V currently, does this make a difference to anything?

Cheers for the help


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phoenx*


Thanks for the info







still confused









Trying to look for the settings to set the RAM ratio however from what i can tell on this board that its the System Memory Multiplier (SPD) setting, that shows options like 2.66C, 3.33C, 2.00D etc and the key on the right says x.xxA -> FSB 266 MHz, x.xxB -> FSB 333 Mhz, x.xxC -> FSB 200 MHz, x.xxD -> FSB 400 Mhz, is this what i'm looking for? I cant find anything that directly mentions a 1:1 or 2:1 ratio etc.

Theres a value for CPU Termination and its set at 1.200V currently, does this make a difference to anything?

Cheers for the help










man i haven't been on my gigabyte board in a while, but you are i the right place for your ram ratios. you should be able to see your ram mhz somewhere and it should change when you select a different option, if i remember correctly too a b c and d are for different fsb ranges, and you are probably going to want to select something in the with 'c'. do you see your ram speed change with different selections? i believe you should. and yes the cpu termination should be set around the same as vcore, can usually go a little lower with it then the vcore though.


----------



## phoenx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


man i haven't been on my gigabyte board in a while, but you are i the right place for your ram ratios. you should be able to see your ram mhz somewhere and it should change when you select a different option, if i remember correctly too a b c and d are for different fsb ranges, and you are probably going to want to select something in the with 'c'. do you see your ram speed change with different selections? i believe you should. and yes the cpu termination should be set around the same as vcore, can usually go a little lower with it then the vcore though.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*


disable EIST in bios, change the memory multplier first to 2.0D in bios..then start pumping fsb..


Cheers for the help guys









I've managed to get it running at 260 FSB 12.5 multiplier with 1.32500 vcore and 1.3 termination voltage, cpu-z says the vcore is 1.296







got the system memory multiplier set at 2.00D and the timings at 5-5-5-18.

Going to see if it works at 266 FSB which it should run at with 1.288 vcore from what i've seen then stress test it, which programs would you recommend for stability testing?

Cheers again


----------



## gangstaat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


okay, here is my new entry for the superpi and overclock..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=530017



dude would u mind telling me which software is in ur bottom right corner, the one telling stats

thanx


----------



## gangstaat

in this pic

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...d-capture1.jpg


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gangstaat*


in this pic

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...d-capture1.jpg


Thats Everest.... it can monitor bunch of stuff.... really cool soft. 
Their website http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## gangstaat

oh thanx alot dude really appreciated


----------



## gangstaat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Thats Everest.... it can monitor bunch of stuff.... really cool soft. 
Their website http://www.lavalys.com/


thanx alot man. really appreciated


----------



## phoenx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phoenx*


Cheers for the help guys









I've managed to get it running at 260 FSB 12.5 multiplier with 1.32500 vcore and 1.3 termination voltage, cpu-z says the vcore is 1.296







got the system memory multiplier set at 2.00D and the timings at 5-5-5-18.

Going to see if it works at 266 FSB which it should run at with 1.288 vcore from what i've seen then stress test it, which programs would you recommend for stability testing?

Cheers again










Okay so i've managed to get it clocked to 3.3GHz using the 12.5 multiplier, 266FSB and 1.296 vcore according to cpu-z (i think its about 1.3225 in BIOS).

However when I ran an Orthos blend test, core 1 halts at about 30 mins in with this error message:

Code:


Code:


FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Torture Test ran 30 minutes 41 seconds - 1 errors, 0 warnings.
Execution halted.

However I can't find the stress.txt file, does anyone know what that error means?

The cpu-z readout is attached, the memory looks funny to me but I've no experience so I don't know if its out or what


----------



## accskyman

Basically something is not stable, a bump to vcore will probably help.


----------



## phoenx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *accskyman* 
Basically something is not stable, a bump to vcore will probably help.

Cool thanks, do you think it might be the memory? Is it worth running a memtest?


----------



## eminded1

that error is a stabliliy usually vcore, it u have too litte nbcore, the system will not boot. so only bump uip nbcore if it work boot


----------



## Zamoldac

as for stress testing u should use : occt, orthos, prime95, and for cheching temp control just run 10+ passes in intel burn test


----------



## eminded1

instead of waiting 4 hours for orhtos. prime95. just use linx. iv attched it in a zip file. WARNING if u dont have proper cooling the chip will get verry hot 10C hotter then orthos ffts. any way i use this program its fast to tell stability.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phoenx*


Cool thanks, do you think it might be the memory? Is it worth running a memtest?


Memtest wouldn't hurt, but you can't rely 100% on memtest.

with your ram running really low at 266Mhz I don't think Ram is the issue. Bump vcore!


----------



## phoenx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Memtest wouldn't hurt, but you can't rely 100% on memtest.

with your ram running really low at 266Mhz I don't think Ram is the issue. Bump vcore!


Cool thanks, i bumped up the vcore to 1.34 and it passed 10 loops of IntelBurn Test, now running Orthos small FFTs which it failed at about 20 mins in last time so seeing what happens


----------



## PERSPOLIS

My new SUPERPI result:
CPU speed=4275=342X12.5
RAM speed=1094 [email protected]

SUPERPI=12.906


----------



## MICRON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS*


My new SUPERPI result:
CPU speed=4275=342X12.5
RAM speed=1094 [email protected]

SUPERPI=12.906











Man your temps are nice!!!


----------



## maxextz

isnt 1.45 volts max for e5200 and 1066 ram running higher "at 1094" going to cause stability issues?







surely 1066 needs to run at 533x2.
suppose time will tell nice oc though good luck








micron do the mem bench in everest with different multipliers and see what difference it makes ,mine is at 10x but when i changed it up to 12x the mem got slower.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

@MICRON
Thanks;ofcourse those are idle temps!

@maxextz
I only run the pc at these settings for a short time.I try to stay(almost)within the specs for everyday use.


----------



## eminded1

i am very cool now 46/47 in orthos 50-60 in intelburntest,3.5ghz 1.36v i dont know why i guess its cuase i was movving my bro n i took the ocmputer and it prolly got about 20-30 degrees, so that made a chem reaction with as5 and made me 10-c .. so if u have ac5, put your computer in the freezer for 4-5 hours take it out n ull notice a difference. even when its fully warmed up.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


i am very cool now 46/47 in orthos 50-60 in intelburntest,3.5ghz 1.36v i dont know why i guess its cuase i was movving my bro n i took the ocmputer and it prolly got about 20-30 degrees, so that made a chem reaction with as5 and made me 10-c .. so if u have ac5, put your computer in the freezer for 4-5 hours take it out n ull notice a difference. even when its fully warmed up.



Ummm, I would not suggest that with AS5. AS5 is not made for freezing temps. It will harden and crack. That's why peeps use ceramic paste for LN2 and DICE runs.


----------



## crushedlizard

Hi, I'm new to the forum and I'm going to be rude and fire off a question in my first post!









I'm ordering an Asus P5QL-E and E5200 and hoping to get it to sit around 3.3GHz.

Basically, is it worth getting 2*2Gb OCZ 8500 Reaper (1066) or keeping my 2Gb of Geil 6400 (800)?

My reasoning (which could be well off the mark) is that 1066 will surely be a 1:1 ratio if I clock my cpu at 266fsb x 12.5? (3.3Ghz)
Is that right? Or am I getting confused and dribbling nonsense?









If I'm going to be underclocking the 1066 then I may as well spend that on an AC Freezer 7.

Thanks


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crushedlizard*


Hi, I'm new to the forum and I'm going to be rude and fire off a question in my first post!









I'm ordering an Asus P5QL-E and E5200 and hoping to get it to sit around 3.3GHz.

Basically, is it worth getting 2*2Gb OCZ 8500 Reaper (1066) or keeping my 2Gb of Geil 6400 (800)?

My reasoning (which could be well off the mark) is that 1066 will surely be a 1:1 ratio if I clock my cpu at 266fsb x 12.5? (3.3Ghz)
Is that right? Or am I getting confused and dribbling nonsense?









If I'm going to be underclocking the 1066 then I may as well spend that on an AC Freezer 7.

Thanks


 A CPU FSB of 266 and Ram 1066 = 1:2 ratio, which will completely flood the CPU FSB bandwidth. Most PC8500 ram is just overclocked PC6400.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crushedlizard*


Hi, I'm new to the forum and I'm going to be rude and fire off a question in my first post!









I'm ordering an Asus P5QL-E and E5200 and hoping to get it to sit around 3.3GHz.

Basically, is it worth getting 2*2Gb OCZ 8500 Reaper (1066) or keeping my 2Gb of Geil 6400 (800)?

My reasoning (which could be well off the mark) is that 1066 will surely be a 1:1 ratio if I clock my cpu at 266fsb x 12.5? (3.3Ghz)
Is that right? Or am I getting confused and dribbling nonsense?









If I'm going to be underclocking the 1066 then I may as well spend that on an AC Freezer 7.

Thanks



You should be good with the geil 800. You would have to run 400 FSB OC to run 1:1 at DDR2 800. With the 800 ram, you could run a 333 FSB with a 5:6 divier and still be at DDR2 800. I personally have had the best ram performance running the 5:6 divider.


----------



## eminded1

flood the cpu bandwith what do u mean, i get better performance if im at a 1:2 ratio, id go for the more mhz clocked ram becuase it is flexable at higher speeds rather than 6400, can only go up to 1000 maybe a little more then that then 1066 ram can be clocked to 1200 . anyway. id personally go with the 1066 ram.. the e5200 has a high multi so even if your running your fsb at 1200 and your ram at 1200 or your fsb at 1066 andram at 1066. that is better then running at. well iv made my self comfused. jsut get then 1066 its more $ prolly but it will be more flexable for later..


----------



## crushedlizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


A CPU FSB of 266 and Ram 1066 = 1:2 ratio, which will completely flood the CPU FSB bandwidth. Most PC8500 ram is just overclocked PC6400.












Cheers, I had a feeling I had it wrong. I thought I had understood it all, but alas I have failed!

How did you work out the ratio? I've clearly got it completely wrong! lol


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crushedlizard* 









Cheers, I had a feeling I had it wrong. I thought I had understood it all, but alas I have failed!

How did you work out the ratio? I've clearly got it completely wrong! lol


DDR2 is double data rate. So DDR2 800 (800/2) runs at 400MHz. With a 1:2 divider, it is 2/1 = 2. So take the actual FSB of 200 (stock for the E5200) and multiply by 2 = 400MHz. That is the actual MHz speed the ram is running at with 1:2 divider. So to change it to DDR2 it is (400 x 2) = 800.

At 266 FSB, it is 266 x 2 = 532MHz... 532 x 2 = DDR2 1064


----------



## crushedlizard

Thanks, sorry I was just about to edit my post. I dont know how I got that wrong! I didn't do the 1066/266 bit







duuuuh

I did
1066/533 = 2
1066/266 = 4

1:2

Thanks for the quick replies people!

EDIT: So by the sounds of it, ratio has different effects on different people? I gues I'll see how I get on with the Geil and go from there. I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## eminded1

flood the cpu bandwith what do u mean, i get better performance if im at a 1:2 ratio, id go for the more mhz clocked ram becuase it is flexable at higher speeds rather than 6400, can only go up to 1000 maybe a little more then that then 1066 ram can be clocked to 1200 . anyway. id personally go with the 1066 ram.. the e5200 has a high multi so even if your running your fsb at 1200 and your ram at 1200 or your fsb at 1066 andram at 1066. that is better then running at. well iv made my self comfused. jsut get then 1066 its more $ prolly but it will be more flexable for later..


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminded1* 
flood the cpu bandwith what do u mean, i get better performance if im at a 1:2 ratio, id go for the more mhz clocked ram becuase it is flexable at higher speeds rather than 6400, can only go up to 1000 maybe a little more then that then 1066 ram can be clocked to 1200 . anyway. id personally go with the 1066 ram.. the e5200 has a high multi so even if your running your fsb at 1200 and your ram at 1200 or your fsb at 1066 andram at 1066. that is better then running at. well iv made my self comfused. jsut get then 1066 its more $ prolly but it will be more flexable for later..


He already has the 800mhz ram, he is better to put the money on a better cooler than 1066ram.


----------



## vicious_fishes

800 ram is fine. if you've got a 310-330 (average OC fsb) then run it at 3:4 ratio & you're done.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


flood the cpu bandwith what do u mean, i get better performance if im at a 1:2 ratio, id go for the more mhz clocked ram becuase it is flexable at higher speeds rather than 6400, can only go up to 1000 maybe a little more then that then 1066 ram can be clocked to 1200 . anyway. id personally go with the 1066 ram.. the e5200 has a high multi so even if your running your fsb at 1200 and your ram at 1200 or your fsb at 1066 andram at 1066. that is better then running at. well iv made my self comfused. jsut get then 1066 its more $ prolly but it will be more flexable for later..


Not always true. My 800Mhz ram will do 1300. Some 1066 ram will not go past 1100. Just depends on the DRAM modules used. I've seen DDR2 667 do 1200Mhz.....


----------



## Nikos747

I am new to the forum, so let me be excused for mistakes and a new user of E

5200 on stock cooler for the time being. Looking to buy a Thermalright Ultra

120 Extreme (Push-Pull) to get better temperatures and a more quiet pc


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 

I am new to the forum, so let me be excused for mistakes and a new user of E

5200 on stock cooler for the time being. Looking to buy a Thermalright Ultra

120 Extreme (Push-Pull) to get better temperatures and a more quiet pc


















Wow, that's the smallest screenshot I've even seen.


----------



## Nikos747

What size should I use ? It's too big ! ! !


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 
What size should I use ? It's too big ! ! !

Hit preview message and then use the upload feature.


----------



## Nikos747

I wiil find the correct size, every start is tough. Thanks for the reply.

I think that this size is acceptable...


----------



## vicious_fishes

4.6 stable ?


----------



## Nikos747

Not stable but stable enough for super pi.
While at 4,5GHz I can play all games and complete all benchmarks even 3D Mark 2006 at 1680x1050 maximum detail but it is not orthos stable. I will find out the truth when I will install the Ultra...


----------



## Douflou

Wow, very nice for the 4,6 GHz !

Here is my new record, with a Coolermaster 212 : 4504 MHz but not stable : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=531219

My fsb wall is between 365 and 370 MHz.

What is yours ?


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Hey guys, is there much difference between an E5200 running @ 333x9 and an E8400 running at 333x9? (Apart from the cache size obviously)


----------



## Nikos747

My FSB Wall for the time being is 386 but I didn't try to max it out as I try to find out the max overclock in which my memories can cope with. I have to overcome memory wall as the P35 can't pass 1200MHz stable for benchmarks and games. I can boot into windows with 1240 but...
Anyway, the P35 is not mine. I use it in order to find out which one should I use with this processor


----------



## Nikos747

3D Mark 2005 with 4,5GHz stable for games...


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Nikos, you're getting 4.5GHz stable on stock cooling?? What are your temps?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01* 
Nikos, you're getting *4.5GHz stable on stock cooling*??

BS???


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
BS???









Did I misread the post?


----------



## Nikos747

I am stable on games 60-70 degrees but not orthos. My voltages are not that high 1.4215V
maximum but with stock cooler on orthos I reach 86-90. With Ultra I will find my orthos stable.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01* 
Did I misread the post?

You're ok... I was just joking about 4.5ghz on stock cooling stuff(about what nikos said, not you







)...
Can't really see myself running 4.5ghz on stock at 90oC, lol

+rep to Nikos for going 90oC on his CPU


----------



## Nikos747

My temperatures in games are 70 maximum on Crysis 1680x1050 High. I am speaking about real temp at cores not easy tune and bios (they are 62 maximum there).


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Nikos, have you done any benchmarking? My average framerate rises from 40 (2.5GHz) to 56 (3.16GHz) in Far Cry 2 with my custom settings. I'm interested to see how 3.33GHz would go, as it seems stable so far in Prime95 @ 1.285V. I don't really want to push the E5200 much higher than this on stock cooling, but my max temps are only 67 in Prime95.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

miloshs, if you're still around, what are your settings for 3.6GHz? Are you using 288x12.5 or have you chosen a higher FSB and lower multiplier?


----------



## Unknownm

Add me up. It's pretty much my limit. I load around 74c with intel burn test & Load voltage is 1.34v










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=531645


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Unknownm, are you stable?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


Unknownm, are you stable?


yes. Ran Intelburn Test with 10 test. All of them were teh same number


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


miloshs, if you're still around, what are your settings for 3.6GHz? Are you using 288x12.5 or have you chosen a higher FSB and lower multiplier?


Im at 3.6Ghz, running 300Mhz x 12, at 1.35V...

My max was 347x12.5 = 4.337 Ghz, and that was at 1.576V (altho i think it was 1.60V or 1.62V in BIOS)... I got stuck at 347Mhz on FSB, and nothing i do can take me further, CPU is no where near on heating up since i have Thermalright HR-01 Plus (lapped) paired with Silverstone 800-2400rpm 120mm fan...

Max stable i tried was this, and i got 68oC (~1200rpm) in Linpack after 5 iterations... 








I think thats pretty decent temperatures when running linpack at 3.81Ghz... If i remmember correctly, OCCT and Orthos were giving out something around 58-59oC while testing 100% load on the CPU (thats at least 2h testing)...

Cheers


----------



## W4LNUT5

Hey. Whats the deal with the VID's on these things?

My VID is 1.2500v and overclocks like a cow turd.

But, I just built a computer for my brother over spring break with similar parts, and his VID was 1.1800v.

His overclocked like a champ. 4ghz at 1.36v. It was prime 95 stable, but his core temps were reaching 90 very quickly (stock cooler). The only reason it got that high was because I walked away for a few min. (I shut p95 down quick after I saw that).

But his chip sits @ 3.5ghz with 1.25v. Runs like a dream. Core temps at 68C max.

Was curious to know what other people have for VID's and what their luck has been


----------



## MICRON

This thread is so kickin


----------



## W4LNUT5

Lol. I went back to page 200 and noticed a convo about VID that explained what I wanted.

. . . I have a "potentially" ****ty chip.

I think I might just go back to using 360fsb x 8 mult. If im only going to get 3 or so outta this chip, its probably better to go with the highest fsb i can, even if I loose .2ghz doin it.

Or maybe yet, I will find out what crazy voltage it would take to sustain 3.5-4ghz and wait till the chip dies, tell everyone how long the life span is, and buy a new one.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


I think I might just go back to using 360fsb x 8 mult. If im only going to get 3 or so outta this chip, its probably better to go with the highest fsb i can, even if I loose .2ghz doin it.


What are you currently using? I really need to get a decent cooler so I can push mine further. 333x9 worked very nicely when I was at 3GHz, it performed quite a bit better than 320x10 in my benchmarks too. Does 360x8 perform any better than 333x9? I don't think I can boot with anything higher than this (333). I might give it a go later though.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


What are you currently using? I really need to get a decent cooler so I can push mine further. 333x9 worked very nicely with a when I was at 3GHz, it performed quite a bit better than 320x10 in my benchmarks too.


??? What exactly do you mean? Setup is in sig. EP35-DS3L mobo, ect.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Hey. Whats the deal with the VID's on these things?

My VID is 1.2500v and overclocks like a cow turd.

But, I just built a computer for my brother over spring break with similar parts, and his VID was 1.1800v.

His overclocked like a champ. 4ghz at 1.36v. It was prime 95 stable, but his core temps were reaching 90 very quickly (stock cooler). The only reason it got that high was because I walked away for a few min. (I shut p95 down quick after I saw that).

But his chip sits @ 3.5ghz with 1.25v. Runs like a dream. Core temps at 68C max.

Was curious to know what other people have for VID's and what their luck has been


I know it. Mine won't go over 3.6GHz with reasonable voltage. The VID is 1.225v. I really can't complain too much since it's still an upgrade from my E2140 at 3.2GHz, but it would've been nice to get a better OCer. The biggest difference I've seen between my E2140 and E5200 is with video encoding time for DVD shrink and handbrake.


----------



## W4LNUT5

333x9 is what I have been using. Its p95 stable, good temps. But i was just hoping I could go much higher with my chip than 3ghz.

I am actually using a different mobo for my brothers setup, EP43-UD3L. (Which gets better results than mine)


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


I know it. Mine won't go over 3.6GHz with reasonable voltage. The VID is 1.225v. I really can't complain too much since it's still an upgrade from my E2140 at 3.2GHz, but it would've been nice to get a better OCer. The biggest difference I've seen between my E2140 and E5200 is with video encoding time for DVD shrink and handbrake.


I would be cool if i could even get 3.6 stable out of mine. But 1 core always fails. I've pushed the voltage all the way up to 1.45v (1.5~something in bios) and it still fails.


----------



## maxextz

how come you some of you guys have to bump up your voltage mine is only up a shade to keep it stable, it will easily go higher by 12x instead of 10x to a core speed of 37-38 before temps get high"air cooled".








i must have a snappy cpu.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maxextz*


how come you some of you guys have to bump up your voltage mine is only up a shade to keep it stable, it will easily go higher by 12x instead of 10x to a core speed of 37-38 before temps get high"air cooled".








i must have a snappy cpu.


Some chips will OC better than others. Simple as that. No two chips are identical.

Edit: Mobo could also have an effect


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Is a lower VID better than a higher VID for overclocking? Or is it the other way round?










This is what I'm up to at the moment, 333x10 failed Prime95 even with 1.36V. I'll try something higher later. Anyway, I have to go finish my homework.


----------



## montpellier2007

Two newest recored of E5200!!








Highest: 4.797 G
Highest stable: 4.4 G

OCer Name is montpelier2007, just in the screenshot, i am used to use the montpellier(Overclock.net)


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01* 
Is a lower VID better than a higher VID for overclocking? Or is it the other way round?










This is what I'm up to at the moment, 333x10 failed Prime95 even with 1.36V. I'll try something higher later. Anyway, I have to go finish my homework.









Its my understanding that a lower VID typically means that you have a higher potential for overclocking.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Its my understanding that a lower VID typically means that you have a higher potential for overclocking.

Not necessary. To the person who asked this question: The VID is the amount of voltage required to run this chip according to Intel. It varies from chip to chip. Lower VID usually means that you can get the same clocks as someone with a higher VID and use less volts but it all depends on the chip. Different chips, different OCing capabilites.

~B~


----------



## W4LNUT5

Shunsuke_01, you would probably be safe to raise your vcore to 1.45v as the max you try instead of 1.36v.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlankThis* 
Not necessary. To the person who asked this question: The VID is the amount of voltage required to run this chip according to Intel. It varies from chip to chip. Lower VID usually means that you can get the same clocks as someone with a higher VID and use less volts but it all depends on the chip. Different chips, different OCing capabilites.

~B~

yeah, what he said ^^^









To me, I see that as having more potential. Doing more with less volts. Have a little more room to increase the volts if you get stuck. I'm sad that my chip is 1.25v. I only have .2v for "safe" playing room.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Lol. I went back to page 200 and noticed a convo about VID that explained what I wanted.

. . . I have a "potentially" ****ty chip.

I think I might just go back to using 360fsb x 8 mult. If im only going to get 3 or so outta this chip, its probably better to go with the highest fsb i can, even if I loose .2ghz doin it.

Or maybe yet, I will find out what crazy voltage it would take to sustain 3.5-4ghz and wait till the chip dies, tell everyone how long the life span is, and buy a new one. 

My VID is 1.225v. I have a FSB wall of ~310. I think you need to keep trying. I believe you can get a 3.5-3.6Ghz stable with under 1.4v. try giving at least 1.3v FSB/VTT voltage. Once you get above 3Ghz these chips seem to want more FSB/VTT voltage.

What are your temps? CPU load and ambient? Please include currant vcore,NB,SB and FSB/VTT settings.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Shunsuke_01, you would probably be safe to raise your vcore to 1.45v as the max you try instead of 1.36v.


I know, but at 1.36V my temps are creeping towards 74. I guess it's because I'm stuck with the stock cooler for now.









Edit: And I'm stable at 3.16GHz (333x9.5) for over 2Â½ hours in Prime95 (small FFTs) with only 1.28V so I'm happy with that.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


My VID is 1.225v. I have a FSB wall of ~310. I think you need to keep trying. I believe you can get a 3.5-3.6Ghz stable with under 1.4v. try giving at least 1.3v FSB/VTT voltage. Once you get above 3Ghz these chips seem to want more FSB/VTT voltage.

What are your temps? CPU load and ambient? Please include currant vcore,NB,SB and FSB/VTT settings.


CPU temp ambient: 25C
CPU Core temps ambient: 40C

CPU temp full load (prime 95): 57C
CPU Core temps full load (prime 95): 72C

Core Voltage idle (from cpuz): 1.408V
Core Voltage Load (from cpuz): 1.392V
Core Voltage (as set in bios): 1.45V
VCore according to PC Health in bios: 1.428V

As far as northbridge, southbridge, and vtt, my motherboard does not show them. The ep43's do, but my ep35 does not. (Bios is the latest beta one f6a

instead I have to guess a bit (here is what I do have):

ddr2 overvoltage control: +0.4v
FSB Overvoltage control +0.2v
(G)MCH Overvoltage control +0.2v

Settings right now are 333 x 10. Voltage is only set like it is because I was trying settings again. Haven't lowered the voltage yet to see where it should really be set yet. So its probably a bit high. This is usually the highest I get with this chip and am stable (haven't p95'd for a day yet. just decided to try this).

edit: temps in screenshot are going to seem all over the place from what I wrote above. The window is open now, so temp 2 in speedfan is only 18C. (Temp 2 is my actual cpu temp.) Coretemp is more accurate for the core temperatures, so i read those from there. Speedfan is 5C too high.


----------



## PizzaMan

Run everest and see if you can get your FSB/VTT voltage. I'm guessing it's set low and holding you back.

Try and hold off on your vcore for now. If you can run that high FSB and low multi and have it stable, start there and try raising multi in 1/2 steps. I think you said your max FSb was 360, if so run just below that like 340-350 and start stepping up slowly.

Also, have you disabled spread sectrum?


----------



## W4LNUT5

I'm also kinda wondering if my temps could be lower. I'm using a Zalman cooler, but didn't see any significant temp change when I switched to it. I ended up using that white glue they call a thermal grease. Maybe I could re-do it with some AS5 from a friend in class.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Run everest and see if you can get your FSB/VTT voltage. I'm guessing it's set low and holding you back.

Try and hold off on your vcore for now. If you can run that high FSB and low multi and have it stable, start there and try raising multi in 1/2 steps. I think you said your max FSb was 360, if so run just below that like 340-350 and start stepping up slowly.

Also, have you disabled spread sectrum?


K. will try that tonight. I don't plan on going to bed anytime soon today (1:13am here).

Spread spectrum? Didn't see that in the bios. I'll remember to find that (if I can).


----------



## Shunsuke_01

PizzaMan, I suppose you know a lot about NVIDIA cards so how much would I have to overclock my E5200 to avoid or minimise bottlenecking on my 9800GTX+? My current settings improve its performance a lot, and more than higher clocks with lower FSBs.

Edit: For example, my custom Far Cry 2 benchmark rises from ~40FPS (2.5GHz, 200x12.5) to ~56FPS (3.16GHz, 333x9.5). I don't really have the time for more bencharking right now, but would I see much more performace increase at 3.3GHz+?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


PizzaMan, I suppose you know a lot about NVIDIA cards so how much would I have to overclock my E5200 to avoid or minimise bottlenecking on my 9800GTX+? My current settings improve its performance a lot, and more than higher clocks with lower FSBs.

Edit: For example, my custom Far Cry 2 benchmark rises from ~40FPS (2.5GHz, 200x12.5) to ~56FPS (3.16GHz, 333x9.5). I don't really have the time for more bencharking right now, but would I see much more performace increase at 3.3GHz+?



Yea, you'll see that card open up as you OC the CPU more.


----------



## spakkker

Better superpi *13.157* and cpu max *4.137*

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/7739/13157.png

My cpu vid is 1.25 and all I can do is stick it more volts.


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Nevermind, just ignore this.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


K. will try that tonight. I don't plan on going to bed anytime soon today (1:13am here).

Spread spectrum? Didn't see that in the bios. I'll remember to find that (if I can).


Spread spectrum CAN give you a bit more room for OC, but i doubt it will be much, anyhow if you disable it your E5200 temp sensors will behave erratic, and show something like 117oC or 110oC...

Your CPU doesnt heat up more its just that the sensors go ku-ku on you....

I personally didn't see any improvement once Spread Spectrum was disabled...


----------



## Nikos747

The tip that makes the difference in overclocking this processor is FSB Deovervoltage and MCH Deovervoltage. Anyway, I gave back my P35 to my cousin. I am going to use a P31-ES3G to see how well a very low budget mobo can cope with this processor. I will also use GeminII. Hopefully it fits over the dominators


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 
The tip that makes the difference in overclocking this processor is FSB Deovervoltage and MCH Deovervoltage.

I don't get it... How would an option to lower the FSB and MCH voltage help in overclocking (that is what *deovervoltage* does)... The only point is if the default settings for the FSB and MCH voltage ar set too high, which i can only see happening on a budget/low-cost board, and thatseven if it happens there...

Anyhow, looking forward to see how your new Gigabyte performs...


----------



## W4LNUT5

360 x 9.5 seems stable (3.42Ghz). Still running p95 on it. Been 3hrs or so.


----------



## spakkker

Better superpi 1m - *13.140*
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7476/13140.png

Still can't get into windows at 322fsb , only 331. 
a) - I'm going to try a different Abit P35 m/b with more adjustments in bios.
b) - Gonna buy another e5200
c) - Gonna sell carppy cpu on ebay - they sell used for more than I paid for current cpu - Â£50.09


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


360 x 9.5 seems stable (3.42Ghz). Still running p95 on it. Been 3hrs or so.










GJ, I know you sould tweak it up a bit. Did you ever figure out how much FSB/VTT voltage your giving?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*









GJ, I know you sould tweak it up a bit. Did you ever figure out how much FSB/VTT voltage your giving?


No. I just decided to max out at +0.3v that the motherboard would allow me to for MCH and FSB overvoltage controls.

It didn't stay stable before. Well, i should say p95 didn't fail. But I must have been too hot because the system locked up.

I found that the 2 multiplier for memory would put my ram @ 720 giving me a 1:1 according to everest. I'm stress testing again with the new setting. I have a suspicion that its my ram causing me to fail. 8gigs is probably not overclocking friendly. I have heard that it is harder to overclock with a ton of ram. But I refuse to scale down to 4gb or 2gb of it when I have 8.

edit: P95 stable for 1hr 30min now


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


Better superpi 1m - *13.140*
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/7476/13140.png

Still can't get into windows at 322fsb , only 331. 
a) - I'm going to try a different Abit P35 m/b with more adjustments in bios.
b) - Gonna buy another e5200
c) - Gonna sell carppy cpu on ebay - they sell used for more than I paid for current cpu - Â£50.09


I find that mine will do a larger fsb, but the multi needs to go to like 8 to really find out how high the fsb can go. Its possible that you could get 333 to work fine if you went with a lower multi


----------



## W4LNUT5

Well. P95 ended at 3hrs 4min. Good enough for today.


----------



## vicious_fishes

3hrs is stable.


----------



## PizzaMan

yea, just keep doing what your doing.


----------



## montpellier2007

why overclockerfx has not update the 2 new highest records yet? i'd posted two days ago. at page 209


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *montpellier2007*


why overclockerfx has not update the 2 new highest records yet? i'd posted two days ago. at page 209


Be patient, he is doing this on his free time. How much would you be willing to pay to get your stats updated the minute you are posting them?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *montpellier2007*


why overclockerfx has not update the 2 new highest records yet? i'd posted two days ago. at page 209



What kind of cooling you got on that chip?

Able to do any SuperPi runs?


----------



## vicious_fishes

so how long have we been pumping 1.4v+ into these suckers now ?


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## Shunsuke_01

Nice stuff Unknownm, what cooler do you have?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shunsuke_01*


Nice stuff Unknownm, what cooler do you have?


----------



## blooder11181

i just got e5200 
details here:
http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAY7
pentium dual core e5200 slay7
bath 3840a513 
is this good to o.c.
and board is asus p5ql-se
2x1gb ddr2 800 cl4 corsair


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Hmm, maybe I should buy a decent cooler. Would it actually allow me to run certain clock speeds are lower voltages? Or is it just to help with temps?


----------



## azlvda

hi all, im new here
this is mine


----------



## Nikos747

With a very low budget EP31-ES3G

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.526782

and this very "expensive" cooler

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.806692

my system is orthos stable at 12,5 x 312 @3900MHz. (63o degrees maximum)

I am going to find next stable o/c as this is for start with the so called FSB limiter.

Screenshots to come as I don't have Internet access at home. I work on an

Internet cafe (so no need for another bill). Benchmarks and super pi too.


----------



## S2kphile

damn it seems like these new E5200 can overclock better & stay stable. Crazy!


----------



## vicious_fishes

new M0 stepping


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
so how long have we been pumping 1.4v+ into these suckers now ?

At least a couple months now. Though, the 1.65v run did degrade me a little bit. When I started it only took 1.38v to keep 3.75Ghz stable. Now it's 1.41v. I was hoping for some 'burnin', but it didn't happen for me.


----------



## AmgMake

Just did new build with e5200 a few days ago, now stable @3.3ghz with stock cooler and 1.225v.

CPU-Z Validation Link


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
At least a couple months now. Though, the 1.65v run did degrade me a little bit. When I started it only took 1.38v to keep 3.75Ghz stable. Now it's 1.41v. I was hoping for some 'burnin', but it didn't happen for me.

Hope that doesn't happen to me.

I load 1.34v Idle 1.36. The vdrop is bad because I selected 1.4v in the BIOS and I get those volts lol


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
3hrs is stable.

I decided to run p95 again a few more times. second core died after 4 min. Ran again, and it went 3hrs again. was the 4min fail a fluke?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
I decided to run p95 again a few more times. second core died after 4 min. Ran again, and it went 3hrs again. was the 4min fail a fluke?

You should run Intel Burn test


----------



## tofuman

ok, so i just built my computer last week and have noticed that my BIOS reports my E5200 idle temps as 27-29*C but when i load my OS, Vista Home Premium x64, and run coretemp 0.99.4 (?, its the latest version out) it reports my idle temps as 37-40*C. what the heck is going on?! just loading the OS and running idle shouldn't increase the temps 10*C. seeing such a huge difference in temps, i thought maybe it was just cortemp, but then i used PC Wizard and it showed the same thing.. so i read about TJMax and whatnot and found that adjusting it is supposed to fix the temp readings. coretemp apparently had TJMax set to 100*C and i dont know about PC Wizard. so anyway, i adjusted the TJMax in coretemp to -10*C (to make TJMax = 90*C), which now makes the temp readings in coretemp 27-29*C, which matches the BIOS temp readings. now is what i did wrong/illegal/incorrect, adjust TJMax to match idle temp readings of coretemp with BIOS idle temp readings?

if you've read this far.. thank you in advance haha.


----------



## miloshs

thats perfectly normal.... my bios reports 22-25oC while core temp reports 37oC...
As it has been said a few times before, E5200 sensors are pretty inacurate at under 50oC CPU temp.
My Everest 5 reports:

- CPU temp: 21oC
- Core 1:37oC
- Core 2:37oC

TJ Max should be set at 100oC (in every monitoring software) and left there because thats the right value for an E5200 CPU...


----------



## tofuman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


thats perfectly normal.... my bios reports 22-25oC while core temp reports 37oC...
As it has been said a few times before, E5200 sensors are pretty inacurate at under 50oC CPU temp.
My Everest 5 reports:

- CPU temp: 21oC
- Core 1:37oC
- Core 2:37oC

TJ Max should be set at 100oC (in every monitoring software) and left there because thats the right value for an E5200 CPU...


so.. i should switch back my TJMax to 100*C? alright
i also have another concern directly related to these inaccurate temp readings. i overclocked my e5200 to 3.75GHz (12.5x300MHz) with a vcore of 1.3500v set in BIOS and while running Intel Burn Test, coretemp is reading 68-72*C, should i be worried? seeing that the temp readings are inaccurate (unless coretemp is for some reason accurate once the CPU passes 50*C), in actuality my e5200 could really be at 58-62*C but just temps reported wrong... OR it could be even higher, of which nobody knows... anway the question is, should i be worried or not?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


You should run Intel Burn test










Yeah. Just tried that. core temps quickly rose above 80C and my mobo started alarming me. (But I kinda already knew that would happen w/ IBT. lol) So I just shut it off.

Perhaps I need to change my desktop background to some snowy mountains. lolol









edit: cpu vcore is 1.44v idle 1.42v load. So I know its hot. 72C max w/ p95 and everest. So i was expecting IBT to set off my mobo alarm.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Yeah. Just tried that. core temps quickly rose above 80C and my mobo started alarming me. (But I kinda already knew that would happen w/ IBT. lol) So I just shut it off.

Perhaps I need to change my desktop background to some snowy mountains. lolol









edit: cpu vcore is 1.44v idle 1.42v load. So I know its hot. 72C max w/ p95 and everest. So i was expecting IBT to set off my mobo alarm.



Yea, I've also read that a chilly desktop background helps. lol jk


----------



## spawney

My new overclock. Stable at 3.817 GHZ / 318 FSB

I have to use high voltage though, and the VDroop is terrible


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofuman*


so.. i should switch back my TJMax to 100*C? alright
i also have another concern directly related to these inaccurate temp readings. i overclocked my e5200 to 3.75GHz (12.5x300MHz) with a vcore of 1.3500v set in BIOS and while running Intel Burn Test, coretemp is reading 68-72*C, should i be worried? seeing that the temp readings are inaccurate (unless coretemp is for some reason accurate once the CPU passes 50*C), in actuality my e5200 could really be at 58-62*C but just temps reported wrong... OR it could be even higher, of which nobody knows... anway the question is, should i be worried or not?


Set the TJ Max to 100oC, and then every temperature reported by Core Temp (when you surpass 50oC mark) will be correct. Temperatures of 68-72oC while running Intel Burn test are quite OK. When i ran mine at [email protected] my E5200 topped out at 68oC while running 5 iterations of IBT...

Everything in the area of 75-80oC is OK (you don't risk burning your CPU), and altho max temp that E5200 can withstand is ~100oC i wouldn't go that far and if youre getting temperatures of 90+ oC should consider reseating your heatsing and/or buy a better heatsink...

It is quite normal that IBT gives out higher temperatures by your CPU since it is very demanding, and thus we all use it for testing OC stability. Intel themselves state that running IBT can churn out _*up to*_ 17oC higher temperatures that OCCT, ORthos and Prime 95....

Intel also said in their statements that E5200 sensor dont operate well until CPU temperature reaches 50+ oC, so if monitoring software gives out temperatures under 50oC you cant really rely on them. Once you get over 50oC monitoring works perfectly well...


----------



## tofuman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Set the TJ Max to 100oC, and then every temperature reported by Core Temp (when you surpass 50oC mark) will be correct. Temperatures of 68-72oC while running Intel Burn test are quite OK. When i ran mine at [email protected] my E5200 topped out at 68oC while running 5 iterations of IBT...

Everything in the area of 75-80oC is OK (you don't risk burning your CPU), and altho max temp that E5200 can withstand is ~100oC i wouldn't go that far and if youre getting temperatures of 90+ oC should consider reseating your heatsing and/or buy a better heatsink...

It is quite normal that IBT gives out higher temperatures by your CPU since it is very demanding, and thus we all use it for testing OC stability. Intel themselves state that running IBT can churn out _*up to*_ 17oC higher temperatures that OCCT, ORthos and Prime 95....

Intel also said in their statements that E5200 sensor dont operate well until CPU temperature reaches 50+ oC, so if monitoring software gives out temperatures under 50oC you cant really rely on them. Once you get over 50oC monitoring works perfectly well...

awesome, many thanks. you've cleared up quite a bit of stuff for me. i was going to bump up my vcore a lil more to make my OC more stable, but was worried about my temps hitting max of 72*C in IBT. now seeing that in practical use, my E5200 will never get utilized to the extent that it does in IBT, i feel safer bumping up my vcore. i think i'll increase my vcore to ~1.365v while keeping temps in IBT below 75-80*C and go from there.. thanks again, your help is most appreciated.


----------



## Nikos747

I think running orthos for 2hrs is enough as nothing in my temperatures seem to change...
Anyway my first stable overclock reported with e5200 on a EP31-ES3G and I am







. Benchmarks and super pi on links...
Everything else left on stock such as vga clocks, mem timings and system performance in bios(standard).










Super PI : http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/206/superpix.jpg

PC Mark 2005 : http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/7915/pcmark2005.jpg

3D Mark 2005 : http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/8678/3dmark2005.jpg

3D Mark 2006 : http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/2121/3dmark2006.jpg

Looking forward to find a better overclock and squeeze everything from Dominators and 9800GTX+.







I will also post a screenshot with orthos running for 6+hours just to be on the list


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikos747*


I think running orthos for 2hrs is enough as nothing in my temperatures seem to change...
Anyway my first stable overclock reported with e5200 on a EP31-ES3G and I am







. Benchmarks and super pi on links...
Everything else left on stock such as vga clocks, mem timings and system performance in bios(standard).

:edited out photo's

Looking forward to find a better overclock and squeeze everything from Dominators and 9800GTX+.







I will also post a screenshot with orthos running for 6+hours just to be on the list










3.9ghz with those volts. I hate you if thats real.


----------



## Nikos747

What voltages ? CPU-Z does not read the real cpu voltage.

For the record, 1.4V CPU, +0,1 FSB, +0,1 MCH, +0,4 Mem


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 
What voltages ? CPU-Z does not read the real cpu voltage.

For the record, 1.4V CPU, +0,1 FSB, +0,1 MCH, +0,4 Mem

Gotcha. Thats more like it.

Weird how far off it is for you


----------



## Nikos747

My opinion is that everybody can go up to 3.75 GHz (12,5x300) with 1.4V or a little less. Try it and you will see that will be orthos and whatever stable. Above that it is a matter of skill and of course the chip itself, chipset, memories.








In my other posts you will see that with P35-DS3 I was able to play games at 4,5GHz, benchmarking and all other activities without having problems with 1.41750V but was not even 1 minute orthos stable. Anyway 3.75 GHz stable should be alright. I overclock just for the fun of it and to become better.

P.S. Neither P31 nor P35 and 9800GTX+ are mine. But I think the 9800 will be in my possession until June-July.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikos747*


My opinion is that everybody can go up to 3.75 GHz (12,5x300) with 1.4V or a little less. Try it and you will see that will be orthos and whatever stable. Above that it is a matter of skill and of course the chip itself, chipset, memories.








In my other posts you will see that with P35-DS3 I was able to play games at 4,5GHz, benchmarking and all other activities without having problems with 1.41750V but was not even 1 minute orthos stable. Anyway 3.75 GHz stable should be alright. I overclock just for the fun of it and to become better.

P.S. Neither P31 nor P35 and 9800GTX+ are mine. But I think the 9800 will be in my possession until June-July.










You really can't generalize when it comes to overclock ability. The diversity in overclock ability is so great from the best to the worst that it just doesn't work to generalize. I'm afraid my E5200 is one of the chips that isn't stable at 3.75GHz 1.4v. I need 1.4125v in the BIOS to be stable at 3.7GHz and 1.4375v for 3.8GHz to be stable. Congrats on getting a really sweet OCing E5200!!!







By the way if the P31, P35, and 9800GTX+ are not yours who's are they?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer* 
You really can't generalize when it comes to overclock ability. The diversity in overclock ability is so great from the best to the worst that it just doesn't work to generalize. I'm afraid my E5200 is one of the chips that isn't stable at 3.75GHz 1.4v. I need 1.4125v in the BIOS to be stable at 3.7GHz and 1.4375v for 3.8GHz to be stable. Congrats on getting a really sweeting OCing E5200!!!







By the way if the P31, P35, and 9800GTX+ are not yours who's are they?

Glad to see that TX2 working well for you. How are your temps at 1.43v?


----------



## eminded1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikos747*


My opinion is that everybody can go up to 3.75 GHz (12,5x300) with 1.4V or a little less. Try it and you will see that will be orthos and whatever stable. Above that it is a matter of skill and of course the chip itself, chipset, memories.








In my other posts you will see that with P35-DS3 I was able to play games at 4,5GHz, benchmarking and all other activities without having problems with 1.41750V but was not even 1 minute orthos stable. Anyway 3.75 GHz stable should be alright. I overclock just for the fun of it and to become better.

P.S. Neither P31 nor P35 and 9800GTX+ are mine. But I think the 9800 will be in my possession until June-July.










well to complain about your opinion







i can hit 3.75 but it is not stable without pumping a solid volt into it to get it from 3.5 to 3.75, 1.36 at 3.5 1.46 at 3.75

I am currently stable as in 10 linx burn tests, 303X11.5 3.49ghz 1.42 idle 1.36 burn test.

It all depends on the MB and its FSB holes AND








It all depends on the date the chip was made, and how different they all are. low stock vid = lower vid at high speeds
I have a 1.2250 stock vcore, i can hit 3.0 on this. but higher then that. needs more. i needed 1.4 more volts to get 500 more mhz after 3.0ghz, and about 1.0 volt to get 200-300 more mhz after 3500mhz.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Glad to see that TX2 working well for you. How are your temps at 1.43v?


I couldn't tell you since the temperature programs and the BIOS all say different things. I modified my TX2 with a 120mm Antec tri-cool fan so that should keep temps in check.







I wanted to see if I could get 4GHz stable for kicks but 1.475 wasn't enough for it to be stable and I didn't want to go any higher with the volts.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I think I'm going to get away from trying to get a fsb of 360 to work. With close to max volts its stable (1.44v idle, 1.42v load), but too hot under load. IBT cranks the temps to almost 90C.

If I take the volts to 1.38 idle, 1.36 load, then the temps are great. Even with IBT (Max about 70C on cores). But it epic fails the test. lol (takes forever too b/c i have 8gigs of ram. so i will probably just do 1/4 test from now on with it).

I should probably get some more AS5 and reinstall the Zalman cooler. But I'm being lazy


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
I think I'm going to get away from trying to get a fsb of 360 to work. With close to max volts its stable (1.44v idle, 1.42v load), but too hot under load. IBT cranks the temps to almost 90C.

If I take the volts to 1.38 idle, 1.36 load, then the temps are great. Even with IBT (Max about 70C on cores). But it epic fails the test. lol (takes forever too b/c i have 8gigs of ram. so i will probably just do 1/4 test from now on with it).

I should probably get some more AS5 and reinstall the Zalman cooler. But I'm being lazy


I told you....since 360 is your wall, you should prbly go with ~350 and then work with multi. Wouldn't worry to much about IBT temps. Use it for stability. Orthos and OCCT temps will be closer to RL programs that use 100%.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I told you....since 360 is your wall, you should prbly go with ~350 and then work with multi. Wouldn't worry to much about IBT temps. Use it for stability. Orthos and OCCT temps will be closer to RL programs that use 100%.


I tried 350 and such. But It wasn't much different than 360. Was seeing the same temps, same slight stability issues. This chip just wants more volts. Eh, I'll eventually get this chip to someplace that makes me happy. Its a great picky "learning" chip. I have done a little oc here and there, but never to the extent that I want to go with this chip. I would usually just have settled at 3ghz which is still a nice buy for $72.


----------



## W4LNUT5

It seems the more recently produced e5200's have great potential, even greater than the earlier versions (like mine). But, would a new e5300 have that same great potential, or would they be more like the e5200's when they first came out.

I'm thinking about getting an e5300 just to mess around with. ($79.99 free ship at newegg)

But then again. Being a college student, I probably have better things to spend my money on. . . like beer ;-)


----------



## AmgMake

Yes I agree with you W4lnut5 that the new M0 stepping is great to OC, mine is that new one and It ran with stock volts (think they were 1.07v) up to 3ghz stable. Now running at 3415mhz with only 1.225v, it is stable but havent yet bothered running P95 over an hour.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I purchased mine back in september. I was fortunate enough to get M0 stepping as well. But the newer e52's handle voltage better too. When mine was shipped, stock voltage was 1.25v and many others had the same as well. Now the avg seems to be like 1.15v-1.2v. They are just even more of a beast now than ever.

And newegg just dropped the price again to $69.99 usd free ship


----------



## crushedlizard

Hi, I'm back with the E5200 installed.

I was running 3.0GHz on stock volts fine. Then I went to 3.3, and finally dared to go to 3.75GHz. 300*12.5, 1.35v - RAM at stock 800MHz <- is that bad? I'm not keen on cooking my RAM.

CPU-Z Validation

Question is, I've not stressed these very far with Prime95 because I don't like the temps sitting at 66c (speedfan) 61c (core temp / real temp).
Should I be scared of 66c?
I'm using a Freezer Pro 7, but used the stock paste which was more of a solid than a liquid!

Also, who do I believe? SpeedFan or Real Temp? (Asus are in a fantasy world about -10c!!)
Bearing in mind Speedfan is running default - I've not changed any settings yet.
I'm inclined to go with SpeedFan as there's less harm running with the worst and be safer.

It seems to cool down very quickly though. If I quit Prime95, within seconds it's crashed down to 40c!? Guess that means the coolers working ok?

Oh, my 3D Mark has rocket from 11346 - 14377!









Very pleased with this little cpu!

Thanks


----------



## overclockerfx

Wisdom is to not leave this thread for more than 2 days







As a matter of fact, I would like to be paid for this







I was away from a computer for the weekend so couldn't update then. But all should be up to date now (hopefully). I have not listed the updates, but here is a few comments on the ones i didn't post (please PM me the fixes so its easier for me):

W4LNUT5, cant put that down as stable as no cpu-z link etc. in screenie
Nikos only 2Hrs ORTHOS doesn't count, you have to have 3Hrs+ on Small FFT's and 6Hrs+ on Blend.

Nice overclocks you guys got going there the top OC's were completely overturned in one week


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crushedlizard* 
Hi, I'm back with the E5200 installed.

I was running 3.0GHz on stock volts fine. Then I went to 3.3, and finally dared to go to 3.75GHz. 300*12.5, 1.35v - RAM at stock 800MHz <- is that bad? I'm not keen on cooking my RAM.

CPU-Z Validation

Question is, I've not stressed these very far with Prime95 because I don't like the temps sitting at 66c (speedfan) 61c (core temp / real temp).
Should I be scared of 66c?
I'm using a Freezer Pro 7, but used the stock paste which was more of a solid than a liquid!

Also, who do I believe? SpeedFan or Real Temp? (Asus are in a fantasy world about -10c!!)
Bearing in mind Speedfan is running default - I've not changed any settings yet.
I'm inclined to go with SpeedFan as there's less harm running with the worst and be safer.

It seems to cool down very quickly though. If I quit Prime95, within seconds it's crashed down to 40c!? Guess that means the coolers working ok?

Oh, my 3D Mark has rocket from 11346 - 14377!









Very pleased with this little cpu!

Thanks


Looking good there sir









Trade out RealTemp for CoreTemp and you should be fine. I personally use SpeedFan for the fact that it can be linked with OCCT.

66c is OK. You're starting to get on the warm side.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Wisdom is to not leave this thread for more than 2 days







As a matter of fact, I would like to be paid for this







I was away from a computer for the weekend so couldn't update then. But all should be up to date now (hopefully). I have not listed the updates, but here is a few comments on the ones i didn't post (please PM me the fixes so its easier for me):

W4LNUT5, cant put that down as stable as no cpu-z link etc. in screenie
Nikos only 2Hrs ORTHOS doesn't count, you have to have 3Hrs+ on Small FFT's and 6Hrs+ on Blend.

Nice overclocks you guys got going there the top OC's were completely overturned in one week









lol. I'll stop being lazy and put a cpu-z shot up sometime.


----------



## AmgMake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


I purchased mine back in september. I was fortunate enough to get M0 stepping as well. But the newer e52's handle voltage better too. When mine was shipped, stock voltage was 1.25v and many others had the same as well. Now the avg seems to be like 1.15v-1.2v. They are just even more of a beast now than ever.


Okay, bought mine week ago. The stock voltage is really low







Now need to buy a decent cooler, propably Xigmatek HDT-S1283, or do you have any other recommendations? I think the Xigma is very cheap for its performance.


----------



## crushedlizard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Looking good there sir










Thanks PizzaMan. I ran a 1hr auto test on OCCT and the temps were as follows:



















Does everything look ok there? I can't see any nasty spikes or anomalies so I assume that everything's ok. 
I'll give it a good long crunching soon, seeing as the temps seem stable.

Not sure I like being on 70Âºc but I suppose that's still 30Âºc away from the bin.
Doubt I'll get away with lowering the volts...


----------



## Devilywan88

my latest superPI score and this is the highest oc'ed that i can go with stock voltage..

Attachment 102732


----------



## AmgMake

If thats real it's damn nice. It is unstable that high with stock volts, isn't it? What are your temps?


----------



## Lionmaster

i see screenshots but no cpuz validation otherwise im not going to believe that that is true, if it is im sorry for suspecting, but those speeds at those volts seem a little unbelievable, but if so nice overclock


----------



## crushedlizard

yeah *Devilywan88*, how did you even get into windows on that voltage!?








Nice work.


----------



## tofuman

If i'm overclocking fine at 12.5x 300FSB on F6 BIOS (ga-g31m-ES2L mobo), is it still recommended for me to update BIOS to latest? i'm just wondering this incase i update and then won't OC as well.. but then again, if i update, maybe i can OC even more.. recommendations? update or no update?


----------



## PizzaMan

I would have to say, update.


----------



## Nikos747

I need to say that my super pi and maximum overclock was with P35-DS3 and not with EP31-ES3G.


----------



## Devilywan88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lionmaster*


i see screenshots but no cpuz validation otherwise im not going to believe that that is true, if it is im sorry for suspecting, but those speeds at those volts seem a little unbelievable, but if so nice overclock


here's the cpuz validation and also intel burn test result..i will try run prime95 and see if it stable or not..will post the result tomorrow..my load temp is around 64-66c..

can anyone show me a pics of the back side of their proc??

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533441

Attachment 102758


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofuman*


If i'm overclocking fine at 12.5x 300FSB on F6 BIOS (ga-g31m-ES2L mobo), is it still recommended for me to update BIOS to latest? i'm just wondering this incase i update and then won't OC as well.. but then again, if i update, maybe i can OC even more.. recommendations? update or no update?










Depends on which philosophy you like better:

--If its working fine now with no problems, then why change it









or

--I must have the most up to date









I prefer to go by the most up to date theory; but if its not broken, who said you have to fix it. Most likely the changes made wont be noticeable. The last time I updated was b/c my mobo was not keeping the voltage changes. Mobo would let me think I was changing it, but after restarting it the bios would read stock volts and the change I made would still show in the m.i.t section.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Man, I wanna buy one of those EP45-UD3P's. Its what my brother and I used for his build and it worked amazing for oc-ing his e5200. Plenty of other ppl here have had great success with it as well. (and I believe its the crossfire capable one. So i could get another 3870 for crossfire)


----------



## miloshs

UD3R and UD3P are quite possibly the best OC motherboards you can get, especially if you're planning on getting a Quad core CPU. Overclocking DDR2 on UD3x boards is amazing since it has modified DDR3 controller (so it can take DDR2 memory) instead of a regular DDR2 controller...

World record on overclocking DDR2 memory was set on UD3P board... 
UD3P is a Crossfire board and has some security features(Ultra TPM), while UD3R lacks CF and Ultra TPM... Otherwise its apsolutely two same motherboards, that perform exactly the same.









I'm thinking of switching my P5Q-E for one of either UD3R/UD3P...

@Devilywan88
Nice temps you got there... 86oC


----------



## tofuman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*









Depends on which philosophy you like better:

--If its working fine now with no problems, then why change it









or

--I must have the most up to date









I prefer to go by the most up to date theory; but if its not broken, who said you have to fix it. Most likely the changes made wont be noticeable. The last time I updated was b/c my mobo was not keeping the voltage changes. Mobo would let me think I was changing it, but after restarting it the bios would read stock volts and the change I made would still show in the m.i.t section.


yeah, i feel the same way. i like having everything up to date; it just gives me this sense of... satisfaction? 
the thing is, i just built this computer last week and the last thing i want to do is mess up flashing the BIOS... especially if what you say is true and i probably won't get too noticeable a difference in anything..
so, maybe once i've had this thing for awhile or it starts to mess up on me and seem like it has a BIOS problem, then i'll update it i guess..


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofuman*


yeah, i feel the same way. i like having everything up to date; it just gives me this sense of... satisfaction? 
the thing is, i just built this computer last week and the last thing i want to do is mess up flashing the BIOS... especially if what you say is true and i probably won't get too noticeable a difference in anything..
so, maybe once i've had this thing for awhile or it starts to mess up on me and seem like it has a BIOS problem, then i'll update it i guess..


Gigabyte does make flashing a bios pretty easy tho. I actually just remember that I should see if there is a newer bios for mine again. (Im still on the f6a beta bios).


----------



## tofuman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Gigabyte does make flashing a bios pretty easy tho. I actually just remember that I should see if there is a newer bios for mine again. (Im still on the f6a beta bios).


alright! i just said "what the heck, why not" and updated my BIOS to F8, the latest.









now its time to see if it makes any difference..
i wonder if it'll lessen my vdroop by any chance.. hmmm..


----------



## W4LNUT5

you might see that some of the settings are changed / renamed / removed / added.

I think I had additional ram timings that I personally will never use. (Being I know very little about those extra timings)

gL


----------



## W4LNUT5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533997

yay stable. boo to the voltage. lol needed all of it tho


----------



## tofuman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
you might see that some of the settings are changed / renamed / removed / added.

I think I had additional ram timings that I personally will never use. (Being I know very little about those extra timings)

gL









for me, i think everything stayed the same.. or i just overlooked the changes.. lol








nonetheless, it was worth a shot


----------



## j0z3

anybody selling their e5200?


----------



## tofuman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533997

yay stable. boo to the voltage. lol needed all of it tho

wow those are some pretty high voltages..
do you have an older e5200?


----------



## tofuman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0z3* 
anybody selling their e5200?

why not just get a brand new one from newegg?
it's $70 w/free shipping








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116072


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofuman* 
wow those are some pretty high voltages..
do you have an older e5200?

yea.

I really wanted them lower. But nothing I do seems to allow me past 3.33 without at least that much.


----------



## Devilywan88

can anyone show me pics the back side of their proc?? how many caps do u hav on ur e5200?


----------



## tofuman

alright, the fruits of my newbie labors







: OCCT stable 2hrs @3.75GHz


----------



## tofuman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
yea.

I really wanted them lower. But nothing I do seems to allow me past 3.33 without at least that much.

ouch... maybe you could sell that e5200 to j0z3 (guy on page before this one who was looking to buy a e5200..) and get yourself a new one hahaha









edit: wow how do i make my images those little icons??


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=533997

yay stable. boo to the voltage. lol needed all of it tho


Volt it baby.









Yea, these early chips need the volts. To bad you couldn't go a little further then that. Almost makes me feel better seeing someone with a worse volt/Ghz ratio then me.

How are your temps holding up in OCCT or Orthos?

I'm considering pushing to 3.8Ghz. Hope to keep it under 1.45v.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tofuman*


ouch... maybe you could sell that e5200 to j0z3 (guy on page before this one who was looking to buy a e5200..) and get yourself a new one hahaha









edit: wow how do i make my images those little icons??



When posting click 'Preview Post'. Then click 'Manage attachments'.


----------



## tofuman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


When posting click 'Preview Post'. Then click 'Manage attachments'.


awesome! thanks. i always kinda didnt like it when people would post hugajinormous pictures directly into the thread... made for some fun times scrolling up and down..


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Volt it baby.









Yea, these early chips need the volts. To bad you couldn't go a little further then that. Almost makes me feel better seeing someone with a worse volt/Ghz ratio then me.

How are your temps holding up in OCCT or Orthos?

I'm considering pushing to 3.8Ghz. Hope to keep it under 1.45v.


I don't really use OCCT or Orthos b/c I already have p95 and IntelBurnTest v1.9. I don't think anything really gets hotter than IBT anyways. I think the highest I hit was 85C on the cores and 75C on the cpu itself. Definitely could be better, but I guess I don't really care anymore. lol

@tofuman - if he wants it. then i'd buy myself an e5300









-actually tho, its a $10 difference between the e5200 and e5300. $69.99 v $79.99, both free ship from newegg. (Still $100 for the e5400)

I don't know If I would want to pay an extra $10 for basically just a 13 multi instead of 12.5. But. . . I guess I would be the only one here who would have a 53 instead of a 52.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*


can anyone show me pics the back side of their proc?? how many caps do u hav on ur e5200?


http://xtreview.com/images/Pentium%20E5200%20003.jpg

https://www.pacificgeek.com/productimages/xl/E5200.jpg

edit: ^^^ not mine, just did a google image search


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*


my latest superPI score and this is the highest oc'ed that i can go with stock voltage..

Attachment 102732


Woh thats high. I get about the same with 3.75ghz. nice voltage though


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Devilywan88*


can anyone show me pics the back side of their proc?? how many caps do u hav on ur e5200?


I have a front side of my CPU


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j0z3*


anybody selling their e5200?


I could. I want m0ar gigahurts.

But yeah. Semi-serious.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


I could. I want m0ar gigahurts.

But yeah. Semi-serious.



Yea, I'm srsly considering making Jonz an offer. I've been eyeballing a couple q6600's in the FS section.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I've seen a q6600 + mobo + something else combo that was going for 200 i think. pretty good deal. i think the mobo was a gigabyte.


----------



## Devilywan88

@Unknownm

i mean like this pics below

here is mine looks like..

Attachment 102842

anyone has different looks..?


----------



## eminded1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
I have a front side of my CPU

lapp that thing


----------



## blooder11181

jackpot to me








my 5200 is m0 cpu-z soon
http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAY7
bath 3840a513
is this good to o.c.

Edit:OOOPPPPPSSSSS its r0 not m0


----------



## vladee

Hello, just got my e5200 yesterday as replacement for my aging a64 3200. Been following this thread since page 51 and decided to get one myself. I was really surprise how easy it is to overclock this chip. 3.33Ghz on stock vcore and pass p95 for 10+ hours. Currently running it at 3.75Ghz with 1.320 vcore (my motherboard seems to be overvolting my processor as I only set it to 1.2500 on the bios). Tested 6+ hours on p95 and 15 times on Intel burnin test. My only concern is the temp. Idle temp for the CPU is usually 36-38C with the core 44-46. On p95, reaches 64C and with Intel burnin test at 72 for both CPU and core







. HSF is Thermalright SI-128 with 120mm fan. Already re-seat and reapply thermal paste and the temps at load are still the same.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vladee*


Hello, just got my e5200 yesterday as replacement for my aging a64 3200. Been following this thread since page 51 and decided to get one myself. I was really surprise how easy it is to overclock this chip. 3.33Ghz on stock vcore and pass p95 for 10+ hours. Currently running it at 3.75Ghz with 1.320 vcore (my motherboard seems to be overvolting my processor as I only set it to 1.2500 on the bios). Tested 6+ hours on p95 and 15 times on Intel burnin test. My only concern is the temp. Idle temp for the CPU is usually 36-38C with the core 44-46. On p95, reaches 64C and with Intel burnin test at 72 for both CPU and core







. HSF is Thermalright SI-128 with 120mm fan. Already re-seat and reapply thermal paste and the temps at load are still the same.


Totally normal. Temps are fine. How often is anything going to push as hard as intel burn test? like never. lol

Welcome


----------



## W4LNUT5

How much should I sell my e5200 for? I'm getting pm's from random ppl now. lol

50 bucks with stock hsf?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
How much should I sell my e5200 for? I'm getting pm's from random ppl now. lol

50 bucks with stock hsf?


$40-$50 sounds fair.


----------



## smokinbonz

Hey guys whats goin on?? Thread caught my attention. So im thinking of possibly buying a E5200 and replacing my current E2180. Seems like the only difference between the two is the manufacturing process and 2 MB cache instead or 1MB cache.

I guess my question is do you guys think its a worthwhile upgrade. Im hoping to hit 4ghz with it so that would put me 800mhz over where i am now with the 2180. Thoughts?


----------



## W4LNUT5

@smokinbonz

It would be an upgrade.

I don't think the cache size would make that much of a difference, but being above 3.5ghz would show an improvement.

And, its not like the chips aren't cheap enough. lol $70 e5200 $80 e5300

If you can hit 4ghz it would be an amazing upgrade for you. I wouldn't go into this thinking its gonna happen, but it is possible.

3.75ghz tho seems easy enough for most ppl to get. (I'm not one of those lucky ppl. I have older chip. Takes some volts just to get 3.33. lol)


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokinbonz*


Hey guys whats goin on?? Thread caught my attention. So im thinking of possibly buying a E5200 and replacing my current E2180. Seems like the only difference between the two is the manufacturing process and 2 MB cache instead or 1MB cache.

I guess my question is do you guys think its a worthwhile upgrade. Im hoping to hit 4ghz with it so that would put me 800mhz over where i am now with the 2180. Thoughts?


Coming from an E2140 @ 3.2GHz to my E5200 @ 3.6-3.8GHz I can say it's definitely an upgrade. It's not night and day huge but there's a difference. The general responsiveness in Vista isn't very different. The area I saw the biggest gain was with encoding in DVD Shrink and Handbrake. I also imagine games got an increase in FPS thanks to the extra 1MB of cache since games love cache. If you want I could post some CPU benches comparing the two as I still have the E2140 in a different system (just say the word). Just keep in mind what you can get for a little more. I know Dell has an E8400 for $133 but if you don't want to spend that much the E5200 is a great CPU.


----------



## M2010

Here's my little contribution to this thread. Keep in mind this is not Orthos or Prime95 stable, at least I have not tested that yet. It's on Windows 7 5057 beta btw and it's short slower than XP 32 bit(super pi times I mean). 
It's not on stock cooler, it's a Titan nk-35tz and it's pretty good infact if you take into consideration its price.


----------



## smokinbonz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


Coming from an E2140 @ 3.2GHz to my E5200 @ 3.6-3.8GHz I can say it's definitely an upgrade. It's not night and day huge but there's a difference. The general responsiveness in Vista isn't very different. The area I saw the biggest gain was with encoding in DVD Shrink and Handbrake. I also imagine games got an increase in FPS thanks to the extra 1MB of cache since games love cache. If you want I could post some CPU benches comparing the two as I still have the E2140 in a different system (just say the word). Just keep in mind what you can get for a little more. I know Dell has an E8400 for $133 but if you don't want to spend that much the E5200 is a great CPU.


Lol thanks guys for the responces Excellent Rep for both


----------



## accskyman

Overdue update I just finished installing my TRUE. I took a good portion of this morning and the TRUE, e5200 are now lapped. Temps went from stock 44idle/62load to yate loon + true 33 idle, 53 load. Both were done at 1.36v load under an hour of orthos, 3.36ghz, 320x10.5.

Need to do a washer mod as it wiggles a bit much, probably from being lapped. I will take some pics soon, I would have but I couldn't find the camera. Should have some suicide runs and stable overclock numbers within a few days.


----------



## Nikos747

I am just wondering how far I can push the dominators and the 9800GTX+ only to numbers that the system woulb be 100% stable.
Overclocking ! NEED A CASE ! Part 1.
I am looking forward to any reccomendations that you want to make...
Come on guys any ideas ?

P.S. My outcome of this research is that if you don't suppose to overlock
E5200 and you have a card like 9800GTX or better don't buy it. I think a good card for E5200 is something like HD4850, 9600GT and 9800GT. For better cards it would be a bottleneck even if it is overclocked at 3,9GHz.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikos747*


I am just wondering how far I can push the dominators and the 9800GTX+ only to numbers that the system woulb be 100% stable. 
Overclocking ! NEED A CASE ! Part 1.
I am looking forward to any reccomendations that you want to make...
Come on guys any ideas ?

P.S. My outcome of this research is that if you don't suppose to overlock 
E5200 and you have a card like 9800GTX or better don't buy it. I think a good card for E5200 is something like HD4850, 9600GT and 9800GT. For better cards it would be a bottleneck even if it is overclocked at 3,9GHz.


Do you know which version of Dominators you have?


----------



## Shunsuke_01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikos747*


P.S. My outcome of this research is that if you don't suppose to overlock 
E5200 and you have a card like 9800GTX or better don't buy it. I think a good card for E5200 is something like *HD4850*, 9600GT and 9800GT. For better cards it would be a bottleneck even if it is overclocked at 3,9GHz.


This card is just as good as the 9800GTX.


----------



## Unknownm

New record on my system. 14K with 181 drivers


----------



## Nikos747

OCCT stable just to get on the list


















Also I have included a new 100% stable 3D Mark 2006 for 1h stress with Ati Tool just passing the 16000.

I am sure I can push the core and shader much further with a small amount of extra voltage but the card is not mine, so back to default voltage and stress tests to find the maximum possible with the stock one.








(The addition of GeminII has given a lot of help to GPU memory, let alone the CPU(53oC max orthos with two fans at 1000rpm) and Memories.

My model of Dominators is the stock one







8500-C5. I will sqeeze them but to limits that they will be 100% stable. I am at 5-5-3-13 @1040 with 2.2V for now.

As I said before, I will appreciate any help and experience.

P.S. ! NEED A CASE !


----------



## M2010

an E5200 is not a bottleneck for 9800GTX+ even at 3.2Ghz imo in most of the cases in real videogames, not 3dmark06. 9800GTX+ is not all that new like say GTX 260 for ex. I've seen alot of testing involving G92 cards and I've come to that conclusion. But we have to admit that some games like cache more than high frequency and some games are more CPU dependent so it depends.

In Crysis the stock 9800GT is just as fast as a GTS 250 at 1280 x 1024 res, VERY HIGH settings(it's 24 fps). The CPU was Core i7 3.8Ghz.

Edit: I meant that my E5200 was 3.5Ghz and I did a benchmark run with 9800GT in Crysis with settings above mentioned in order to make a comparison and the stock 9800GT showed 24fps average(just like stock GTS 250+ i7 3.8Ghz).


----------



## Nikos747

I wrote that because when I had P35-DS3 and the E5200 o/c at 4.5GHz there was a huge boost in graphics performance and now on a EP31-ES3G at 3.9GHz no matter how far I o/c the 9800GTX+ the benchmarks don't seem to change a lot.


----------



## M2010

May be of course, but in my opinion GPU bottlenecking is a bit overreacted because with a good card like 9800GTX+ %99,9 of gamers will bump up the graphics settings + AA and AF + up the resolution and in that case even an e2220 2.2Ghz is not a real bottleneck.








3dmark06 is old graphics now and with 9800GTX even at high res and even with AA and AF 9800GTX will not sweat a bit.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Just bought an e5300 and some AS5. Be here in a couple of days. (better be friday! lol)

Hopefully a guy that's been pming me buys it. I'm considering the e52 sold. Talking payment options now.


----------



## miloshs

Hey guys, at what values do you have your:

*-GTL voltage reference 0/2
-GTL voltage reference 1/3*

set when runnin 4ghz+?


----------



## Unknownm

Oops I should provide a screenshot of 3dmark06


----------



## Nikos747

My Gigabyte says 0.636


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikos747*


My Gigabyte says 0.636


For both of them?

As i see it GTL ref 0/2 is for cores 0 and 2, and GTL ref 1/3 is for cores 1 and 3. So we all have only core 0 and 1 so im guessing both of them should have the same value set?

I read some where that E5200 likes low GTL's... i have mine set at 0.61x... so far so good. [email protected] (1.408V after Vdroop)..


----------



## M2010

E5200 is an interesting processor. Today I tested it on 4.16 Ghz and I'm pleased with the result, this time it's stable and temps don't go above 60C in videogames(which btw is a lot for videogames I suppose). So I won't go up any further for testing purposes. What I acheived on air cooling is spectacular enough for me to witness and drop a tear, or two.








You can see in R10 test the CPU temp went as far as 66C(if that is the true temp of course).


----------



## W4LNUT5

If you really wanna see that temp rise you should try Intel Burn test. You will hit 80 and cry. lol


----------



## M2010

I'm using it @3.5Ghz actually with lower voltage and fan speeds. For gaming and multimedia purposes that is more than enough. I am really enjoying this processor and the new Windows 7 as well(it's like a much better Vista).


----------



## W4LNUT5

wow. slow thread. 6+ hours of riding on a fail-boat


----------



## wes45013

I was waiting the three hours to post my prime test and thought what the h*ll lets see what i can do while using all my cpu resources. 19 secs. it did do 18 but whatever we'll see for real when prime is done. I will never buy pc in a box again.!!!http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## Nikos747

I don't have a second one in my bios


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 
I don't have a second one in my bios









??

nvm. lol


----------



## bk7794

got it

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3394519209/


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I was waiting the three hours to post my prime test and thought what the h*ll lets see what i can do while using all my cpu resources. 19 secs. it did do 18 but whatever we'll see for real when prime is done. I will never buy pc in a box again.!!!http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/cool.gif


That's a rather slow 1M super pi score...

Mine pulled a 16.023s with a mild OC...

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....6&d=1226883072

~B~


----------



## W4LNUT5

I think i was getting somewhere around 18 at 3.0ghz

Fastest achievable for me has been 15.6. But it wasn't done on a stable OC, so i don't really count it.


----------



## eminded1

i used to get 15 with a higher fsb/ram but i need new psu so i bumed it down and turned up the multi. 3.5 at 1.46 idle and 1.37 load. can u say VD~~~~~~~~~~~~rooop


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminded1* 
i used to get 15 with a higher fsb/ram but i need new psu so i bumed it down and turned up the multi. 3.5 at 1.46 idle and 1.37 load. can u say VD~~~~~~~~~~~~rooop


What does the 12v rail look like on your PSU?


----------



## eminded1

here is a pic of the power supply upclose and the hole machine.
acully its 15A and 18A for 32 combined. btu i dont like combined. single is best right???


----------



## W4LNUT5

Well, single rails tend to be more stable than multiple. People will argue it both ways.

As long as you get a quality psu with at least 20+ amps on 12v1, then you should be able to handle most things.

I prefer to make sure the psu has at least 26+ amps on the 12v1.

(my current psu has 70a on the 12v rail. single rail. Overkill ftw







)


----------



## eminded1

yea the corsair 750 i want has 60A i think on single 12 rail thats shoudl be slenty even for aanother 9800gtx. hopefully


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eminded1*


yea the corsair 750 i want has 60A i think on single 12 rail thats shoudl be slenty even for aanother 9800gtx. hopefully


Good choice


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminded1* 
here is a pic of the power supply upclose and the hole machine.
acully its 15A and 18A for 32 combined. btu i dont like combined. single is best right???

Thats not a lot of amps for a 500W, and it doesn't look like a brand PSU, my NEO HE 500W gives out 51A (3x17A) on the 3 12V rails. It is a little overkill for a 500W, but hey quality







Two rails gives you more stability than just one, because if one rail has some kind of power spike the other one can fill in. Though you could argue just the opposite.

Thank god, that there hasn't been too many posts, i'll making any necessary updates some time today.


----------



## miloshs

Would you guys mind if i give you the link and ask you to rate my case mod? I hope you dont mind...

here it is: http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2075.html
I think you'll like it...

And sorry for advertising









P.S.
Hows if you have 4x 12V rails like i do? OCZ GameXstream 4x12V, 18A each... i guess thats 72A total? Seems a little too much for a 700W PSU, dont you think?


----------



## buli_mkd

Can anybody tell me how to clock my E5200???I updatet my bios version from 1.2 to 1.5...im using components which are write bellow this...

Thnx in advance...


----------



## vicious_fishes

search "intel overclocking redefined"


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buli_mkd* 
Can anybody tell me how to clock my E5200???I updatet my bios version from 1.2 to 1.5...im using components which are write bellow this...

Thnx in advance...


Start here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l-threads.html

Read those threads and you will get a better understanding of how everything works.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Just messing around with the new chip before class. Here is what I have. IBT calls it stable. Max temp was 70C on cores. (But the temp sensors on this thing are messed up i think. They never go below 33C. lol)

I wanna push it much farther. So the voltage is high for just 3.5Ghz still.

Edited: Screenie is for 3.83ghz now.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Here is my super pi. still messing around

later


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Went for 4GHz this weekend and failed miserably. I'm steady at 3.75GHz (1.35VCore). Tested and stable. Bumped VCore all the way to 1.45V (all other settings the same except FSB), and 4GHz wouldn't even POST.

Oh well... 3.75GHz is still faster than I really need, so I can't complain. I'm still a little jealous of all the 4's on this thread :-(

I suppose I could mess with multiplier/FSB settings in different combinations, but I don't know if I'm motivated.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A.C.Sanchez* 
Went for 4GHz this weekend and failed miserably. I'm steady at 3.75GHz (1.35VCore). Tested and stable. Bumped VCore all the way to 1.45V (all other settings the same except FSB), and 4GHz wouldn't even POST.

Oh well... 3.75GHz is still faster than I really need, so I can't complain. I'm still a little jealous of all the 4's on this thread :-(

I suppose I could mess with multiplier/FSB settings in different combinations, but I don't know if I'm motivated.

Lol. I was that way with my e5200. It didn't want to go past 3.33ghz without a big fuss.

But the new proc (e5300) is amazing by comparison. With a higher vid i might add (1.256v)

IBT stable at 3.83ghz (333 * 11.5) vcore at 1.41v

I will update my pic when i get outta class this evening.


----------



## celebro

Hi








Just thought i'd post my e5200 results.
I'm quite happy with this chip. got 4.4 ghz super pi @ 13.7 seconds.
Didn't have that good ram sticks then:/

Got 4.1 overnight stable with 1.37 vcore in bios
And my 24/7 clock at 4.2ghz 1.39vcore.

Here a shot of me at 4.4ghz and a 13.7 second superpi!










greetings, Celebro


----------



## eminded1

wow celebro!!! good oc, i cant even get over 3.5 without doing 1.50 vcore!!!!!


----------



## crushedlizard

Man, celebro that is an icy cool cpu you've got there!








Mine runs that temp @ 3.8GHz! Mind you I guess that sits @ 1.35v so would be similar.
Have you lapped your cooler, or is it just damn good? I'm using stock paste on my Freezer Pro 7 so that's prob wasting ~5ÂºC lol


----------



## PizzaMan

I wish temps where the only factor. I'm working on squeezing every last drop of stable OC I can out of this chip.

Testing @ 3.838Ghz with 1.456v. Temps are maxing out at 58C in OCCT. IBT 5 loops hit 71C.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I wish temps where the only factor. I'm working on squeezing every last drop of stable OC I can out of this chip.

Testing @ 3.838Ghz with 1.456v. Temps are maxing out at 58C in OCCT. IBT 5 loops hit 71C.

I tried 4.0Ghz at 1.416V and it was doing cool (not thested than yet), and i did some cable management and stuff (had to use the PSU 0/1 switch a few times) and the rig tought OC was unsuccesfull







... Went back to [email protected] and it was unstable as hell (insert a USB thingy and it restarts







)... i'll try again soon...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I wish temps where the only factor. I'm working on squeezing every last drop of stable OC I can out of this chip.

Testing @ 3.838Ghz with 1.456v. Temps are maxing out at 58C in OCCT. IBT 5 loops hit 71C.


Yeah, mine hits that now too. But nothing pushes as hard as IBT, i just like to use that as an upper limit.









Keep it up man. I'm going for 4ghz+ tomorrow. Haven't tweaked this as much as I can yet.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Yeah, mine hits that now too. But nothing pushes as hard as IBT, i just like to use that as an upper limit.









Keep it up man. I'm going for 4ghz+ tomorrow. Haven't tweaked this as much as I can yet.


Have you pushed for max FSB yet?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Have you pushed for max FSB yet?


Not extensively. But I did spend an hour or so. It's somewhere between 350-360

I believe 360 booted and ran for a min, but as soon as stress was put on it, the screen just twitched and crashed. I think all was well at 350. But I obviously didn't spend a lot of time seeing how stable it was.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I am pretty excited about this chip tho. The e5200 I had was from Costa Rica i guess. New one is from Malaysia.

My brothers e5200 was Malaysia (i think) and it runs great.

It didn't take me long to get it stable at 3.83 either









and, its R0 stepping


----------



## vicious_fishes

come on... i want 4 !


----------



## celebro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crushedlizard*


Man, celebro that is an icy cool cpu you've got there!









Mine runs that temp @ 3.8GHz! Mind you I guess that sits @ 1.35v so would be similar.
Have you lapped your cooler, or is it just damn good? I'm using stock paste on my Freezer Pro 7 so that's prob wasting ~5ÂºC lol











thanks








well i've got a Tuniq Tower 120 on it, in my antec 900 so i guess that's some quite powerfull air cooling. For thermal paste i got some AS5 on it.

I really love this chip







i'm gonna push for 4.5 soon


----------



## Nikos747

Which mobo do you have Celebro?


----------



## celebro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 
Which mobo do you have Celebro?

i'm using my ip35-e. Just running it slightly overvolted to keep that fsb for 4.4ghz stable


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celebro* 
i'm using my ip35-e. Just running it slightly overvolted to keep that fsb for 4.4ghz stable









Still haven't seen any IBT or OCCT, ect, proving stability here


----------



## celebro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 







Still haven't seen any IBT or OCCT, ect, proving stability here

o sorry for the misunderstanding







i mean keeping the FSB stable so i can get into windows and run my superpi.


----------



## Zamoldac

13.7sec @ 4.4 ghz.. hmm i got 13.3 @ 4.2


----------



## PizzaMan

Tighten subtimings.


----------



## wes45013

If someone who knows a bit more than me could give me some advice. I cant get it any faster. I even bumped up my clock to 4ghz. which i cant run constanly because of temps. and still no increase in speed. So it must be the ram holding me back, right? are my timing s not good . Its 800 ram but i cant get it to boot over about 966 w/o high timings. any suggestions? TY.


----------



## skatingrocker17

I've got an 5200 running at 3ghz (don't need to go any higher). I have no proof yet because I'm not on that computer but 3ghz isn't too much of an overclock anyway.


----------



## Zamoldac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


If someone who knows a bit more than me could give me some advice. I cant get it any faster. I even bumped up my clock to 4ghz. which i cant run constanly because of temps. and still no increase in speed. So it must be the ram holding me back, right? are my timing s not good . Its 800 ram but i cant get it to boot over about 966 w/o high timings. any suggestions? TY.


definitely ur timings are holding u back i mean 6-7-7-19 @ 800+ mhz that's just silly get them @ 4-4-4-12 they should hold those timing even above 800mhz ( under 900mhz) with default volts


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


If someone who knows a bit more than me could give me some advice. I cant get it any faster. I even bumped up my clock to 4ghz. which i cant run constanly because of temps. and still no increase in speed. So it must be the ram holding me back, right? are my timing s not good . Its 800 ram but i cant get it to boot over about 966 w/o high timings. any suggestions? TY.


6-7-7-19 

What is your ram rated for? Timings and voltage.

I think you have some room for improvement.


----------



## wes45013

the stock timing s and volt are in the pics attached above. I think volt is 1.8. timings for 400mhz are 5-5-5-15


----------



## eminded1

i get faster all roung with 1:1 800mzh ram clocked down to 600mhz at 4-4-4-13-15 1t i could rpolyl tighten the timings more. but i see no drop in fps in games. and super pi is up .10 of a sec but wtever. windows is not bottlenecked now, the ram is running as fast asthe cpu./ i belive 1:1 if the best.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
the stock timing s and volt are in the pics attached above. I think volt is 1.8. timings for 400mhz are 5-5-5-15


They will prbly do 800Mhz 4-4-4-12 with 2.2v. One way to find out.

Maybe even ~1000 5-5-5-15 2.2v


----------



## jspeedracer

I say forget ratio with this chip, bump the ram to say 1066+ and 6-6-6-18 2.1v. I guarantee it will be faster.


----------



## wes45013

I just managed 4-5-5-15 @ 800 no increase in pi.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
I just managed 4-5-5-15 @ 800 no increase in pi.

What voltage?


----------



## wes45013

2.1


----------



## PizzaMan

See how high you can get them with 5-5-5-15-2T and then again with 4-4-4-2T. Do some Pi runs both ways. Play with your voltage. Some sticks like it and some don't. I wouldn't go over 2.2v to start though.

You should also download Memset and tighten down the subtimings. I can almost squeeze off a .5s that way.

EDIT: did some playing with MemSet tonight. New SuperPi for me. Timings so tight my knockles where turning white.


----------



## wes45013

I'll mess with it tomarow. Maybe I'll just buy some ddr2 8500.


----------



## celebro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamoldac* 
13.7sec @ 4.4 ghz.. hmm i got 13.3 @ 4.2

yeah i know, today i'll try pushing my ram a bit further


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *celebro*


yeah i know, today i'll try pushing my ram a bit further










Hey so which is it you have? A e5200 or e5300. Sig says e5300, but screenie says e5200. I'm confused


----------



## celebro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Hey so which is it you have? A e5200 or e5300. Sig says e5300, but screenie says e5200. I'm confused


o lol sorry typo, changing it as we speak









Got a 13.2 super pi btw


















edit: I was so stupid not to move the " calculation done! " window, but you can still check it with the checksum thing anyway


----------



## wes45013

Off to the micro center to get- 2000 rpm exhaust fan, Geforce 9400 gt pci e 512mb, and vendetta 2 cpu cooler. Yay!!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Off to the micro center to get- 2000 rpm exhaust fan, Geforce 9400 gt pci e 512mb, and vendetta 2 cpu cooler. Yay!!


How much are you paying for the 9400GT? If its more than $60 you should spend some more money and get something like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102719

Its just big improvement over the 9400gt for just $10-15 bucks or so.


----------



## wes45013

I ended up getting 9500 gt and hdt s1283 cooler.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celebro* 
o lol sorry typo, changing it as we speak









Got a 13.2 super pi btw









edit: I was so stupid not to move the " calculation done! " window, but you can still check it with the checksum thing anyway










I'll bet you could get in the 12's if you loaded XP on an old drive or make a dual boot.


----------



## Lionmaster

oh i just upped my vcore to 1.4 in bios getting me 1.406v load and 1.438 idle so far i have 3750mhz stable im running orthos small fft as we seak so in a little bit il have an udate with a screenshot, oh and btw while running ibt with my setup at 1.408v tems maxed at 66c i am justifiably satisfied


----------



## S2kphile

Damn these new M0 stepping do better at OCing and stay stable.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S2kphile*


Damn these new M0 stepping do better at OCing and stay stable.


forget M0. R0 ftw


----------



## wes45013

Running prime now. Looks to be very stable . FYI............
320x12.5 @ 1.55v ( this can probably be a bit lower will check on it tomarrow. Also got down to 14 sec on super pi 1m. PS does any one have a 9500 gt geforce ? If so could you post your OC settings so I will have a point of reference.
PSS how do i get the pi results down to the decimals i.e. 1m in 14.324 secs? Im excited!! 
Psss does any one know how to check fps in fall out 3? Sorry im full of questions today. This is my first build and i think im in love







My tower is hooked up to my 52 inch with a bluetooth keyboard with built in track ball. This must be what heaven is like.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Running prime now. Looks to be very stable . FYI............
320x12.5 @ 1.55v ( this can probably be a bit lower will check on it tomarrow. Also got down to 14 sec on super pi 1m. PS does any one have a 9500 gt geforce ? If so could you post your OC settings so I will have a point of reference.
PSS how do i get the pi results down to the decimals i.e. 1m in 14.324 secs? Im excited!! 
Psss does any one know how to check fps in fall out 3? Sorry im full of questions today. This is my first build and i think im in love







My tower is hooked up to my 52 inch with a bluetooth keyboard with built in track ball. This must be what heaven is like.


I can help you with one thing, SuperPI. You need a different version called SuperPI Mod v1.5 that you can download here.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Running prime now. Looks to be very stable . FYI............
320x12.5 @ 1.55v ( this can probably be a bit lower will check on it tomarrow. Also got down to 14 sec on super pi 1m. PS does any one have a 9500 gt geforce ? If so could you post your OC settings so I will have a point of reference.
PSS how do i get the pi results down to the decimals i.e. 1m in 14.324 secs? Im excited!! 
Psss does any one know how to check fps in fall out 3? Sorry im full of questions today. This is my first build and i think im in love







My tower is hooked up to my 52 inch with a bluetooth keyboard with built in track ball. This must be what heaven is like.


So are you going to leave the vcore at 1.55v then? Brave man. I'm very interested to know if these chips see any degrading at that voltage. You probably won't see any unless your OC starts becoming unstable.

But Nice OC









As far as checking fps in fallout 3, you can download fraps.


----------



## wes45013

thanks ben.

Walnutz. I been playing fallout and oc my gpu a bit. But I've turned down the vcore to 1.53. I'm going to try to get to 1.5 or under


----------



## W4LNUT5

Off topic for this thread, but. . . I OC'd my 3870 today.

864Mhz Core
1314Mhz Memory (2628)

System scores a 12296 in 3dMark06. But is probably b/c I have a dual core w/ small l2 cache that its so low.


----------



## PizzaMan

3Dmark06 is very CPU dependant. 3Dmark03 is more GPU then CPU.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
3Dmark06 is very CPU dependant. 3Dmark03 is more GPU then CPU.

Will try that. Thx. I was thinking that my system was performing a bit low. I thought it might be too cpu dependent of a test.


----------



## PizzaMan

What it really comes down to when OCing and benching is how much of an improvement you made from stock. even though 3D06 is CPU dependant you should still see and increase in score with an increase in clocks. If you don't you might want to check you video driver setting and make sure everything is set to performance and not quality.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
What it really comes down to when OCing and benching is how much of an improvement you made from stock. even though 3D06 is CPU dependant you should still see and increase in score with an increase in clocks. If you don't you might want to check you video driver setting and make sure everything is set to performance and not quality.









I definitely saw a difference. Even when i just had the core OC'd I got 11000-something. (didn't test at stock clocks. forgot). So jumping almost a 1000 points from OC'ing the memory was a good improvement ( i thought ) (12296 full OC)


----------



## W4LNUT5

39642 in 3dMark03


----------



## Lionmaster

ok an update with cpuz validation and 8 hours of orthos small fft 
and of course the pic


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lionmaster*


ok an update with cpuz validation and 8 hours of orthos small fft 
and of course the pic


Good Job man


----------



## Unknownm

You guys should use Intel burn test. Here is Intel burn test, core Damge & orthos In order


----------



## buli_mkd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Start here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l-threads.html

Read those threads and you will get a better understanding of how everything works.


Its just confusing for me...i dont know what to do and how to do it...when i enter in bios/frequence and voltage control Im totaly confused...any help on this???


----------



## wes45013

Anyone ever use attitool to oc gpu? I just got done with it really easy.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
Anyone ever use attitool to oc gpu? I just got done with it really easy.

I use ati tray tools. imo ATT > Atitool


----------



## wes45013

I cant keep 4 ghz stable. One core fails prime after about 3 hours. I had the volts up to 1.57, so dont even suggest raising vcore, beside my temps were getting too hot or i would have kept going......Trying 3.8 now ..............takes ALOT less volts (1.44).......... but its just not 4ghz









@walnuts. atti was real easy. Overclocked my memory by 50mhz (100mhzddr)and core by 130mhz. also the shader is tied into core and its up about 300mhz. 1350 to 1669. Running fallout o high in the 40's fps


----------



## wes45013

could a core fail prime if the voltage is too high??


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


could a core fail prime if the voltage is too high??


not likely. you should try to get the ram in a 1:1 ratio w/ your fsb speed

might keep you stable at 4ghz

ex) if fsb is 333, then keep memory at 667


----------



## wes45013

I dont have that option on my mobo. I have set multi for ram. 2.66 3.33 and 4.0 . Unless some one knows another way, flashing bios , bios tool, ect.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I dont have that option on my mobo. I have set multi for ram. 2.66 3.33 and 4.0 . Unless some one knows another way, flashing bios , bios tool, ect.


Yeah, when you change the multi for the memory, you should also see a number change each time you do it. That number is the speed your ram will be at. A 2.0 gives me a 1:1 ratio. (It always will. Its 2.0 x fsb speed. And fsb is quad pumped on intel, so its a 1:1 ratio)

edit: Do you only have 2.66, 3.33, and 4.0?? My ds3l has way more choices. If you have one for 2 then try it. A drop to 667 from 800 isn't that large. Might allow you to OC higher

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2317/...fe90f557_b.jpg
-ignore most of the mumbo jumbo in there. but most of it is still relevant

EDIT: Noticed you were using 320 for fsb, so a 2 mult would yield 640 not 667. 
I use a fsb of 333 b/c most wolfdale processors seem to like it (stable). So 2 on that would give 667, 2.4 mult would give 800


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Yeah, when you change the multi for the memory, you should also see a number change each time you do it. That number is the speed your ram will be at. A 2.0 gives me a 1:1 ratio. (It always will. Its 2.0 x fsb speed. And fsb is quad pumped on intel, so its a 1:1 ratio)

edit: Do you only have 2.66, 3.33, and 4.0?? My ds3l has way more choices. If you have one for 2 then try it. A drop to 667 from 800 isn't that large. Might allow you to OC higher

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2317/...fe90f557_b.jpg
-ignore most of the mumbo jumbo in there. but most of it is still relevant

EDIT: Noticed you were using 320 for fsb, so a 2 mult would yield 640 not 667. 
I use a fsb of 333 b/c most wolfdale processors seem to like it (stable). So 2 on that would give 667, 2.4 mult would give 800


I tried that . and a core failes after 2.7 hours. now Im tryin 3.91 @ 1.51 Volts. seems ok. and the temps are a bit safer. 
On a side note i was wanting to get som 1066ddr2 b/c my fsb can oc to 1600, ,,, any way do you know if there is any truth to this ................ the e5200 cant go past 350 core clock????

400x4= 1600fsb
400x2.66=1064 ddr2
and of course 400x10=4ghz or more like 395x9.5=3752
but if i cant go over 350 Ill just save my money.


----------



## wes45013

walnutz what rev are you on (bios) Im on f8


----------



## kirayamato26

wes45013, I use RivaTuner to overclock my 9500 GT if I have to. In Crysis (very high) I can run up to about 690MHz core (1725MHz shaders) and 800MHz memory without any artifacting. It can do up to about 725MHz core with 1100MHz memory without any artifacting on desktop, but in games, artifacting is like, horrible. With 725MHz core, i can literally see trees flying by in Crysis, that's how bad the artifacting becomes.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I tried that . and a core failes after 2.7 hours. now Im tryin 3.91 @ 1.51 Volts. seems ok. and the temps are a bit safer. 
On a side note i was wanting to get som 1066ddr2 b/c my fsb can oc to 1600, ,,, any way do you know if there is any truth to this ................ the e5200 cant go past 350 core clock????

400x4= 1600fsb
400x2.66=1064 ddr2
and of course 400x10=4ghz or more like 395x9.5=3752
but if i cant go over 350 Ill just save my money.



Every chip is different. My old one could do 360-370's but with low multi.

You can find out how far you can go by starting with a very low multi (like 6 or 7) and increasing your fsb until the chip will no longer stay stable (even with 1.45v or in your case 1.5something vcore). You will know where your chips wall is then.

Even so, just because you actually get 400 to work at a lower multi does not mean that it will be able to run that at 10 or so. Not without voltages from the gods to rain down upon it. "C'mon Zeus, help me out here!"

The chance of you getting 400fsb with an e5200 is very unlikely. With an E8x00 sure, but not an e5200. Possible, but highly unlikely. Your asking a $70 chip do double its standard fsb from 200 to 400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


walnutz what rev are you on (bios) Im on f8


for my EP35-DS3L I am currently using the F6a beta bios. Its the newest for my board.


----------



## 3Dreamers

I was able to overclock mine last night at 3.9Ghz with 1.375 in BIOS showing 1.360 in CPUZ. Memory at 938Mhz 4-5-4-12. SuperPi 14.253 and load was max 59C(prime95 and 70C with IntelBurn), idle 35C never went above 54 playing games. I will upload the pictures later today.


----------



## wes45013

Ok looks like i have 3.91 stable 20 mins left untill prime is done.(3hrs) . Then im going to start tightening up my timings.


----------



## wes45013

EDIT
not 3 hrs. 4hrs


----------



## wes45013

340x11.5

3.91ghz

new super pi 1m

14.75 seconds

new FSB 1360..............800 stock

ram stock400 6-6-6-18

new
452mhz 4-5-5-21


----------



## kirayamato26

What voltage are you running on to get 3.91GHz, may I ask? Taking VDroop into account, I think it is around 1.5V, but I just want to make sure.

And if you want to OC your 9500 GT, use RivaTuner, I find it way easier than anything else, and it is a great utility for tweaking other things on your GPU as well.


----------



## wes45013

Ya im at 1.51. but after droop its 1.47.
Ill check out riva tuner.


----------



## wes45013

Didnt like it... ATTtool is much easier.

What does everbody think about oc ing he pci bus speed.?

I ve seen some stuff that says its dangerous , doesnt do anything and ones thatsays it works a bit. any comments?


----------



## Mekano

Hi guys !

I'm new here and first I want to apologize for my possible english mistakes !

I hope I'm in the good thread (since the title fits my needs after all)

My soon-to-be configuration:

GPU: HD4870
RAM: G.skill DDR2 PC6400 PI black edition (with agressive timings)
Power Supply: Antec 500W

I would like to know which is the best and less priced motherboard to OC a E5200 ? I plan to reach stable 3.6 Ghz for 24/7 utilisation.

P5Q series with P45 chipset are a bit too expensive for me (and I don't need Crossfire anyway, neither RAID).

I was thinking of P43 chipset with P5QL-E, but would P5QL Pro be fine too with this CPU ? It is even cheaper.

Or do I really need P5Q series to achieve good overclock ?

By the way, do you know a nice and cheap rad/cooler to put on my E5200 ?

Please don't hesitate to give advice !
Thanks !


----------



## wes45013

check out my mobo. its about 60 bucks and i did 3.5 with stock hsf


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Both p5ql pro & p5ql-e are good mobos to use with E5200.I have a p5ql pro & it works well for my needs.Just remember that P43 chipset has a fsb wall of around 420.This is not a problem with E5200,because of the high multi,but I thought you should know about this limitation.


----------



## W4LNUT5

@Mekano - EP45-UD3L is a decent choice. (Or any gigabyte w/ the 2oz copper layer)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128372


----------



## kirayamato26

I'm just wondering, are 1oz copper motherboards really that filmsy?
Or rather, the question should be that are 2oz copper motherboards really that much stronger than 1oz copper motherboards.

I personally have the EP45-UD3L, and when I was installing the heatsink with the pushpin system, I felt like I was going to snap the motherboard into pieces. Also, when I was installing the RAM, the motherboard bent quite a bit. It is the first motherboard I've ever worked with that is not already installed in the case, so I got no experience with 1oz copper boards, can someone enlighten me?


----------



## 3Dreamers

Hi guys,
As I promised these are the screen shots.


----------



## Nikos747

Try 12,5 x 312 @3900 with 1.40365V.


----------



## Nikos747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I cant keep 4 ghz stable. One core fails prime after about 3 hours. I had the volts up to 1.57, so dont even suggest raising vcore, beside my temps were getting too hot or i would have kept going......Trying 3.8 now ..............takes ALOT less volts (1.44).......... but its just not 4ghz









@walnuts. atti was real easy. Overclocked my memory by 50mhz (100mhzddr)and core by 130mhz. also the shader is tied into core and its up about 300mhz. 1350 to 1669. Running fallout o high in the 40's fps


Try 312x12,[email protected] with 1.40365V


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


I'm just wondering, are 1oz copper motherboards really that filmsy?
Or rather, the question should be that are 2oz copper motherboards really that much stronger than 1oz copper motherboards.

I personally have the EP45-UD3L, and when I was installing the heatsink with the pushpin system, I felt like I was going to snap the motherboard into pieces. Also, when I was installing the RAM, the motherboard bent quite a bit. It is the first motherboard I've ever worked with that is not already installed in the case, so I got no experience with 1oz copper boards, can someone enlighten me?


It was my assumption from playing with an ep35-ds3l (1oz) and an ep45-ud3l that the 2oz copper may have increased the overclocking potential of the board. My first impressions of that board were very good. It made me want to get an EP45-UD3P just to have a 2oz w/ crossfire capabilities.


----------



## accskyman

Alright I've been messing with my OC the past few days, I reformatted and set up Raid0. I got it 7.5 hours orthos at 3.5ghz but it needed 1.44v, about 1.41 after droop. I would have had a screen shot but my 3yr old woke up and was messing with the computer, ended up turning it off with a half hour to go to 8 hours.

I've caught a snag, I also get BSOD and auto reboot from just after the Windows loading screen, even with keeping the ram at 800mhz or lower than stock settings. My last attempt was at 3.8ghz and I've bumped the voltage up to around 1.5v trying.

I don't believe its ram or CPU, maybe I need to up other voltages? What voltages should I mess around with at this point?

Also this is an M0 revision and 1.225 VID.


----------



## wes45013

probably the fsb voltage. I d do +2 .


----------



## wes45013

I took my 9500gt back and got the 9600 ...... Ill post differences if anyone would like to know.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I put an EVGA 9600GT Superclocked into my brothers computer. Runs as good if not better in some cases than my 3870 at stock.


----------



## wes45013

It's running fallout @ 60fps on high


----------



## kirayamato26

I was just wondering what voltages would be safe for the following:

- VCore
- VMCH (Northbridge)
- VTT (FSB Termination)

Because I think I can get my E5200 (VID 1.225V) stable at 3325 (266 x 12.5) with 1.30675V VCore, 1.3V VTT, and 1.2V VMCH, but I don't know if those are safe voltages in terms of electromigration or degradation of the components.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
I was just wondering what voltages would be safe for the following:

- VCore
- VMCH (Northbridge)
- VTT (FSB Termination)

Because I think I can get my E5200 (VID 1.225V) stable at 3325 (266 x 12.5) with 1.30675V VCore, 1.3V VTT, and 1.2V VMCH, but I don't know if those are safe voltages in terms of electromigration or degradation of the components.

i think your safe. I might also bump vMCH to 1.3v


----------



## brandon1186

this is what i am running 24/7 i can game for hours i can encode 3 movies the same time and this chip flies through it. i can probably get a better super pi score but im using kingston 800mhz value ram lol


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


this is what i am running 24/7 i can game for hours i can encode 3 movies the same time and this chip flies through it. i can probably get a better super pi score but im using kingston 800mhz value ram lol


Wow, nice 24/7 OC!







How much voltage are you running in the BIOS. Is it really around 1.6v like CPU-Z says? I'm skittish to run mine at just 3.8GHz with 1.437v.







That's why my 24/7 clock is 3.6GHz 1.368v.


----------



## brandon1186

this motherboard has very bad v drop so i have it set at 1.52 in bios but its really at 1.48 because of v drop but my max temp never exceed 65c under 99% load both cores for 20 min strait


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


this motherboard has very bad v drop so i have it set at 1.52 in bios but its really at 1.48 because of v drop but my max temp never exceed 65c under 99% load both cores for 20 min strait










That's not bad for near 4.3GHz stable. You have a really nice chip. It would be nice to know the rest of your system specs. You can fill them out here. What program did you use to stress it for 20 minutes?


----------



## brandon1186

thankyou not bad for a kinda budget board do you think i could get 12's in super pi 1.5 with ddr2 ram overclocked to 1200-1300mhz at this cpu speed?


----------



## zzzachccc

What do you guys think the highest stable OC is i could get with this build?

Gigabyte UD3R
E5200
4870 1gb
xig dark knight
cm 690 case
corsair 550vw
640 gb western digital
4 gb g.skill 1066
lg dvd burner


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


thankyou not bad for a kinda budget board do you think i could get 12's in super pi 1.5 with ddr2 ram overclocked to 1200-1300mhz at this cpu speed?


I don't know. Have you tested to find your max FSB? Mine is around 370. A higher FSB might shave some time off SuperPI.


----------



## brandon1186

if you are talking prime or intel burn test stable your probably looking below 4.0ghz for sure


----------



## zzzachccc

I'm just looking to get atleast over 3.5ghz


----------



## Chimeracaust

This still a solid dual core proc, or is it's time past?


----------



## vicious_fishes

solid. best value for money on the market.


----------



## AmgMake

Today tried my second hand TRUE today. Previous owner has lapped it but the lapping is quite bad actually, well it was cheap...(And doesn't fit in my case at all) Temps were over 10C cooler in IBT, stock cooler I get 71-73 and with the TRUE I got 57-59 and I didn't even have anymore TIM so I just reused the old stuff on the processor









Then did some more overclocking, with 1.37V I was stable around 3.7ghz and with the same volts I took a CPU-Z validation

I think that maybe should sell it to a friend and get a smaller cooler to fit in my case


----------



## kirayamato26

My friend has a TRUE, it is HUGE, he has a full tower case and it barely fits. If I had something like that, I'd be even more worried about my motherboard just ripping in half, and my GPU getting killed by the HSF than I already am with the Scythe Katana II.

Man, I wish I had landed a good chip that can boot at 4.0GHz with 1.37V, it would make OCing far more fun. My chip can't even do a FSB of 320, so there goes the dream of 4GHz. Though, what I find funny is that at 1.225V, I can run 3.0GHz stable (300 x 10), but at 1.25V, I can't run 3096MHz (258 x 12) stable, it probably has something to do with the FSB Termination Voltage because before, I'd get a BSOD when doing LinPack with 3325MHz (266 x 12.5) @ 1.3V after about 2 minutes, but once I upped the FSB Termination Voltage to 1.3V from 1.2V, it stayed stable for almost 4 minutes (then it errored, a step up from BSOD though).

Oh yeah, does anyone know if the CPU PLL voltage helps in stabilizing the system?


----------



## AmgMake

I searched OC.net and there is quite a few mentions in differend threads(example) about PLL Voltage, people suggest raising it. I had upped it 0.1v when did that oc'ing.


----------



## PizzaMan

My Nirvana does a good job, but I think I just have a really cool chip. Here's last nights test. at 1.496v this thing is just getting warm. IBT gets it up to 72C, orthos 62C. It was a little cool for my room @ 75F. To bad anything above 310FSB is just unrealistic for this poor chip.

Not even bothered to lap it since it's never been hot.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmgMake* 
I searched Overclock.net and there is quite a few mentions in differend threads(example) about PLL Voltage, people suggest raising it. I had upped it 0.1v when did that oc'ing.


These things seem to like 1.3v FSB/VTT.


----------



## AmgMake

We were talking about PLL Voltage, it is not the same thing as VTT. I think I had 1.2v VTT voltage when did 4ghz (stock on 45nm is 1.1?)


----------



## PizzaMan

Are you talking about the GTL lanes?


----------



## kirayamato26

I'm not sure, but on a Gigabyte board, there is no GTL lanes setting.

And I don't know if the stock VTT varies from chip to chip like the VID does, but mine is 1.2V stock.


----------



## AmgMake

No no, PLL Voltage, it is something like internal clock generator. I don't know exactly but it isn't either gtl or vtt


----------



## kirayamato26

I think GTL is a subdivision of PLL or something like that, I'm not sure, I know that it is available on DFI boards though.

PLL is the Phase Lock Loop to generate clock for the CPU, but I'm not really sure if it will stabilize the CPU more. Though, it is worth a try after I'm done stress testing 3GHz.


----------



## AmgMake

Thanks for clearing that out









With P5Q you can adjust both GTL divisor and PLL voltage


----------



## kirayamato26

While I'm at it, I should ask about my PSU.

So I know there are 2 ratings on the power output of a PSU, the amperage and the wattage. I switched out the PSU rated for 350W (12V: 10A, 5V: 14A, 3V: 14A) to the PSU that shipped with my old Compaq rated for 300W (12V: 19A, 5V: 30A, 3V: 28A) since it is a lot quieter, and can output more amperage. My question is that is 19A on the 12V rail enough for the system? In Everest, it says that the CPU is using ~21A, and I'm kind of shocked at that. Is it possible that it is reading it wrong? Because from what I understand, PSUs cannot (usually) give out more power than it is rated for.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


While I'm at it, I should ask about my PSU.

So I know there are 2 ratings on the power output of a PSU, the amperage and the wattage. I switched out the PSU rated for 350W (12V: 10A, 5V: 14A, 3V: 14A) to the PSU that shipped with my old Compaq rated for 300W (12V: 19A, 5V: 30A, 3V: 28A) since it is a lot quieter, and can output more amperage. My question is that is 19A on the 12V rail enough for the system? In Everest, it says that the CPU is using ~21A, and I'm kind of shocked at that. Is it possible that it is reading it wrong? Because from what I understand, PSUs cannot (usually) give out more power than it is rated for.


I think you should be fine.

Under full IBT load, everest claims that my chip draws 41A of power. My current psu is rated for 70A on the 12v rail.

At idle it says i only draw 2.97A


----------



## kirayamato26

But drawing 21A with a rated 19A on the 12V rail? That worries me quite a bit, and to add to that, I have a dedicated GPU, so it will draw even more power on the 12V rail, so I'm kind of worried that my PSU will just fail on me one day and take everything down with it.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
But drawing 21A with a rated 19A on the 12V rail? That worries me quite a bit, and to add to that, I have a dedicated GPU, so it will draw even more power on the 12V rail, so I'm kind of worried that my PSU will just fail on me one day and take everything down with it.

I'm not sure that the processor takes _all_ of its power from the 12v. But I guess it might.

That could ultimately be a possibility someday. I know I had one that had 18A on the 12v rail, and it died in 6mo. But it was a ****ty power supply anyways ($24 dollar 550w ePower. eww)


----------



## W4LNUT5

****ake mushrooms

Edit: lolz at the swear filter.


----------



## kirayamato26

Hmm... this PSU's been good for the past 3 years with my Compaq Presario, specs were:

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ (Venice)
ASUS Amberine-M (or something like that, custom HP motherboard)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.8 200Gb (Fried it by accident when I was assembling this computer)
TSST Corp DVD+-RW (took it out to put in this comp)
2 x 512Mb Hyundai DDR 400 RAM
2x 1Gb Ultra DDR 400 RAM

and yeah, that's it I think. But the thing is, if the CPU draws all of its power from the 12V, then I am in deep trouble, since the PSU would be pumping more power than it is rated for, and could just die any time.


----------



## PizzaMan

Let me see and I can help with the CPU/PSU/amp question. At least I think this is how its braking it down. The CPU is pulling off the 12v rail, but the CPU isn't pulling 12v. Its pulling your set vcore voltage. Which is split between the two cores. Let's say it's telling you you are using 40amps and your vcore is at 1.4v. 1.4v x 40 amps = 56watts. 56watt x 2 cores = 112watts. Yes, it may seem that it's pulling more then, but it's not pulling at a 12v rate. 112watts / 12v = 9.33amps, which would be the pull from the 12v rail on the PSU.


----------



## zzzachccc

I have a question. I'm planning on doing a e5200 build soon and i'm wondering what mobo/cooler/etc can get it to 3.8ghz+ 24/7?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zzzachccc*


I have a question. I'm planning on doing a e5200 build soon and i'm wondering what mobo/cooler/etc can get it to 3.8ghz+ 24/7?



With this low FSB chip there is a wide variety of boards that will OC this chip. As for getting 3.8Ghz out of it will also depend on the chip you get.


----------



## zzzachccc

Yea I'm just trying to find out which boards and coolers would work better than others


----------



## AmgMake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Let me see and I can help with the CPU/PSU/amp question. At least I think this is how its braking it down. The CPU is pulling off the 12v rail, but the CPU isn't pulling 12v. Its pulling your set vcore voltage. Which is split between the two cores. Let's say it's telling you you are using 40amps and your vcore is at 1.4v. 1.4v x 40 amps = 56watts. 56watt x 2 cores = 112watts. Yes, it may seem that it's pulling more then, but it's not pulling at a 12v rate. 112watts / 12v = 9.33amps, which would be the pull from the 12v rail on the PSU.


Yep, that's how I would think it also. Though the efficiency isn't 100% so you would be drawing more than 9.33A if we take your example.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zzzachccc*

Yea I'm just trying to find out which boards and coolers would work better than others


Best is Gigabyte ep45-ud3p and Gigabyte ep45-ud3r is also good. Asus P5Q does its job well too









Best cooler is TRUE, yet Xigmatek S1283 cools your processor almost as well as the TRUE (and its cheaper).

Other people propably have more suggestions


----------



## overclockerfx

Alright heres a list of the updates for today:

brandon1186 - 4.279Ghz - 13.399s
3Dreamers - 3.9Ghz - 3Hrs+ Prime95 SMALL FFT's - ASUS P5QL-E
wes45013 - 14.750s - 3.91Ghz - Gigabyte ES2L
Lionmaster - 3.75Ghz - MSI MS-7518 - 8Hrs SMALL FFT's ORTHOS - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=539092


----------



## azlvda

pls update mine









CPU-Z Validator


----------



## kirayamato26

Ah, thanks PizzaMan, that makes a lot more sense. I was sort of confused because while it said 21A in Everest, the wattage was only around 24.4W, which makes sense when multiplied by the VCore (1.17V under load), if it was multiplied by the 12V lane, then the wattage would be around 252W, which I found peculiar.

I will post my overclock as soon as CPU-Z accepts my validation.


----------



## totalz

Is 1.56V possible or necessary for 4G??

from: http://uneit.com/2008/07/06/intel-e5...-overclocking/


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *totalz*


Is 1.56V possible or necessary for 4G??

from: http://uneit.com/2008/07/06/intel-e5...-overclocking/


1.56v is a bit much. Intel states the absolute max as 1.45v. So anything above that is most certainly degrading the chip. Though, there are a few here running very high vcore and these chips are holding up pretty well. I did notice a change in my chip after a run at 1.65v


----------



## totalz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


1.56v is a bit much. Intel states the absolute max as 1.45v. So anything above that is most certainly degrading the chip. Though, there are a few here running very high vcore and these chips are holding up pretty well. I did notice a change in my chip after a run at 1.65v


Oh, what's that change?









What's the safest voltage for life-long run? I guess anything below 1.45v is good? And what's the good temperature for 100% load?
Cause I will go get a E5200 within this week.









Why is the windows applications always show lower voltage than the one stated in bios? And they are all different, ie. cpu-z, everest!!


----------



## PizzaMan

The drop from BIOS is normal, some boards drop more then others. As for life long....1.4v with temps below 65C should keep some good life in her. Max temp you want to see is 74C, but it's good to try and keep it 10C below to account for room temp changes for an OC you wish to keep stable 24/7.

CPUz seem to be a little more acturate. When CPUz reads 1.496v Everest reads 1.5v. Everest seems to round up.

Oh, and my change after 1.65v is now the chip takes more voltage at same speeds to keep stable.

BTW, my recent pushes to 3.875Ghz with 1.5v are stroogling. It's stable one day, passes OCCT and Orthos, but then in more testing a couple days later it's unstable. This may be a sign of the chip degrading at 1.5v IDK. I'm going to back down to 3.75Ghz @ 1.416v and testing everything again.


----------



## kirayamato26

CPU: E5200 3000MHz (300 x 10) @ 1.225V (1.225V VID)
RAM: Corsair XMS2 800MHz @ 800MHz (5-5-5-15-2T)
Motherboard: Gigabyte EP45-UD3L
Testing: OCCT 27 hours, LinPack 10 hours


----------



## brandon1186

i was just curious if the owner of this thread would start a section for super pi 32m.here is what i can score so far let me know what you thinks


----------



## eminded1

i run mine at 1.46 .. 1.36 after vdroop!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminded1* 
i run mine at 1.46 .. 1.36 after vdroop!!!











Have you looked for a vdroop mod?


----------



## kirayamato26

And here I thought my VDroop of 0.03V-ish was bad O_O


----------



## totalz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


The drop from BIOS is normal, some boards drop more then others. As for life long....1.4v with temps below 65C should keep some good life in her. Max temp you want to see is 74C, but it's good to try and keep it 10C below to account for room temp changes for an OC you wish to keep stable 24/7.

CPUz seem to be a little more acturate. When CPUz reads 1.496v Everest reads 1.5v. Everest seems to round up.

Oh, and my change after 1.65v is now the chip takes more voltage at same speeds to keep stable.

BTW, my recent pushes to 3.875Ghz with 1.5v are stroogling. It's stable one day, passes OCCT and Orthos, but then in more testing a couple days later it's unstable. This may be a sign of the chip degrading at 1.5v IDK. I'm going to back down to 3.75Ghz @ 1.416v and testing everything again.


Thanks man,

The normal voltage for E6320 is 1.35V, I set 1.375V in bios, and after vdrop it's 1.328V. So I could say I have not increase cpu voltage at all. From your case, I think I might have degraded my 8600 GPU after my 1st OC on it, but there was no vmod and the temp wasn't high, but I just couldn't get back to that same OC the next day...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *totalz*


Thanks man,

The normal voltage for E6320 is 1.35V, I set 1.375V in bios, and after vdrop it's 1.328V. So I could say I have not increase cpu voltage at all. From your case, I think I might have degraded my 8600 GPU after my 1st OC on it, but there was no vmod and the temp wasn't high, but I just couldn't get back to that same OC the next day...


Changes in ambient have a big effect when your pushing anything right up next to instability. Likely, there is nothing wrong with your GPU if it's still able to OC a little bit. Prbly just needs lower temps and more volts.


----------



## celebro

Alright i did a run on superpi with my ram @ 1050mhz and got 0.5s off my superpi


















I was stupid enough to leave the " calculation done!" window in the center, but it's still checkable with the checksum. And you can figure out by yourself there's a 13 under there









greetings,
Celebro


----------



## kirayamato26

I have a question that's sort of off topic. Does the HSF (heatsink/fan) always feel like its at room temperature? I mean, I touch it when the cores are running at 40C, it feels like its at room temperature, then I touch it when the cores are running at 58C, it still feels close to room temperature, it warms up just a little bit (I don't know, 5C-ish maybe? its just a bit warm). The ends of the heatpipes do get warm though.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Gah! My brother has been in town for a few days, he brought the pc i built him with, so i could tweak it some more.

The damn thing runs 3.66Ghz @ 1.23v (vid is 1.15v)

I pretty much told him he had to order a new cooler for it. The stock cooler keeps the ambient idle temp at 33C and full load at almost 70C.

I know that it should be no where near that hot. My vcore is .2v higher than his, and my ambient is 15C. I took the cooler off to check and It was only fully fastened on the left side. So i put some as5 on it and tried to get those damn push pins to lock in, but I think they are bad on that hsf.

So he is ordering these: (That should solve the problem. 4+Ghz here we come.)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233001
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233019

I want the bracket so i don't have to fight with push pins anymore. And that xigmatek is supposed to be very quiet and efficient for just 25 bucks. Frosty-tech had good things to say about it. I was impressed that it was only 25. lol

I'm hoping that I can push 4.33Ghz out of that chip with only 1.36-1.4vCore. I think its going to be possible. Just need to keep the temps in check. Only problem i have had with his setup


----------



## kirayamato26

Wow, that's a nice chip, I wish I had that kind of luck.

I think I just discovered the best form of air cooling, a table fan and an open case. Motherboard temperatures dropped 8C from 40C, GPU dropped 3C from 45C, CPU idle dropped 3C from 40C, and CPU load (LinPack) dropped 5C from 59C. I got tired of having my computer heating up my room (there's no wind these days for whatever reason, so my room is going over like 28C), and my CPU temperatures going high. Though, noise levels are a bit... high.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Wow, that's a nice chip, I wish I had that kind of luck.

I think I just discovered the best form of air cooling, a table fan and an open case. Motherboard temperatures dropped 8C from 40C, GPU dropped 3C from 45C, CPU idle dropped 3C from 40C, and CPU load (LinPack) dropped 5C from 59C. I got tired of having my computer heating up my room (there's no wind these days for whatever reason, so my room is going over like 28C), and my CPU temperatures going high. Though, noise levels are a bit... high.

That's a quiet and efficient setup you got there. lolz


----------



## kirayamato26

Bleh, if I didn't do that, my room would just go through heat cycles. Room temp is high, processor runs out, outputs more exhaust, room gets hotter, processor runs even hotter, outputs even more exhaust, repeat. At least, now, it's not hot as hell in my room now. Oh yeah, I was wondering something.

I unplugged the fan from my HSF, and used it as a passive heatsink just to test how efficient it would be. Well, let's just say that I hit 71C in under 4 minutes in LinPack (of course, without table fan). But when I touched the HSF, it was just warm, a good comparison would be either the southbridge heatsink or the hard drive. And, it felt way cooler than my northbridge running at 32C. I'm really wondering if this is normal, since I thought that the HSF would run about as hot as what's below it in passive cooling.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Your only touching the outside edge of the heatsink. If you could magically reach into the middle, it would be hot.


----------



## overclockerfx

Sorry celebro... I can't accept that screenshot, seems like you have been trying to post that same shot several times. Get one with numbers visible and then it will be okay with me... I checked the matter with the xtremesystems validation and no luck







. You won't fool me, lol.

I'll do the updates some time later. I'll probably be adding the 32M section, since I have been thinking about running some 32M tests myself.


----------



## AmgMake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Bleh, if I didn't do that, my room would just go through heat cycles. Room temp is high, processor runs out, outputs more exhaust, room gets hotter, processor runs even hotter, outputs even more exhaust, repeat. At least, now, it's not hot as hell in my room now. Oh yeah, I was wondering something.


Actually your CPU puts out exactly the same amount of heat no matter what the surrounding temperature is. Basic physics


----------



## kirayamato26

Ok, yeah, it outputs the same amount of heat, but it is also true that less of it is removed if the ambient temperature is high. Well, my room just heats up more if the room temperature is high, and I have the computer running. Maybe not that much in terms of actual temperature, but it feels WAY hotter.

Oh yeah, I should mention, I touched the heatpipe of the HSF, and like, all areas that I can reach, it wasn't anywhere near hot, it was cooler than the southbridge heatsink to be honest. Actually, the heatpipes were cool, maybe thats because they dissipate heat fast, but yeah, the thing doesn't get hot overall. I'm thinking about buying some OCZ Freeze soon, I'd much rather my $29 HSF getting warmed up than my $95 CPU. The last time I took a look at the TIM on the thing, its dried up, literally.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Ok, yeah, it outputs the same amount of heat, but it is also true that less of it is removed if the ambient temperature is high. Well, my room just heats up more if the room temperature is high, and I have the computer running. Maybe not that much in terms of actual temperature, but it feels WAY hotter.

Oh yeah, I should mention, I touched the heatpipe of the HSF, and like, all areas that I can reach, it wasn't anywhere near hot, it was cooler than the southbridge heatsink to be honest. Actually, the heatpipes were cool, maybe thats because they dissipate heat fast, but yeah, the thing doesn't get hot overall. I'm thinking about buying some OCZ Freeze soon, I'd much rather my $29 HSF getting warmed up than my $95 CPU. The last time I took a look at the TIM on the thing, its dried up, literally.


Same amount of heat is generated and the cooler remove the same amount of heat, this is why the hotter your room temp is the hotter the cpu gets.

For example:

if the temp delta is 20c then if your room is 20c your cpu will be 40c, if the room temp is 40c then the cpu will be 60c.


----------



## flag182

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543407

3.05 with small voltage increase, stock fan

Mobo is GIGABYTE GA-G31M-S2L

Can't get it any higher than that even with higher voltages, oh well.


----------



## Nikos747

I am sure I can get a little extra stable FSB juice but next week...









I am very impressed with the 50 Euro mobo to get around 1200MHz.

Also I give a credit to GeminII for 53oC max with 1.41750V (orthos)

I have also included some bench results :

Super PI 1M, Super PI 32M,
3D Mark 2005 (1680x1050, 4AAx16AF)
3D Mark 2006 (1680x1050, 4AAx16AF)
PC Mark 2005
Full Details

No O/C for the 9800GTX (CPU Results Only)
I would post some diagrams to show the difference between the stock and the o/c E5200.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flag182*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543407

3.05 with small voltage increase, stock fan

Mobo is GIGABYTE GA-G31M-S2L

Can't get it any higher than that even with higher voltages, oh well.


I'm not sure if the mobo will do it, but I *know* that chip runs at least 3.33 w/ these setttings: (found my old screenie after you asked)

9.5 x 350fsb @ about 1.42vore. with that mobo, you may have to go up to 1.44vcore (still within spec tho)

You may also need to raise your (G)MCH voltage by 0.3 and your FSB voltage by 0.3 (this is what I did on my board).

With your Ram, I see that you are only using ddr2 800. So with a fsb of 350, you could use 2 for the mult and that gets you 700 for the ram.(And it should boot and run fine, your ram might be oc'd when you raise your fsb, and its probably whats limiting you to those low clocks.)

Good Luck man

edit: can you get me a screenshot of the memory tab from cpuz and tell me what voltage your running for the core.


----------



## eminded1

NOTE: The maximum potenshal of the chip IS Limited by the motherboard, I have proved this to my self. I dowgraded my bios from 1301 to 1201 and now i cna get my fsb up to 1337 334X10.5=3500MHZ and i goy my ram at 1010 501x2 with a 2:3 Ratio.
I am very happy to push another 200mhc outa the fsb.,. all because i downgraded to bios verson 1201. i wonder what woudl happen if i go to another board. anyway.. YEY


----------



## Lionmaster

well im getting a new motherboard yay no more having to manually set the voltage on the underside of the cpu







i cant wait the new motherboard is supposed to arrive on saturday im getting a gigabyte ga-ep45t-ud3p and i have 4(2x2) gigs of ocz reaper ddr3 1333 6-6-6-20 1.75v goin in there i am going to be so happy that i can overclock prolly much higher now

what should i really expect out of the new board and ram


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lionmaster*


well im getting a new motherboard yay no more having to manually set the voltage on the underside of the cpu







i cant wait the new motherboard is supposed to arrive on saturday im getting a gigabyte ga-ep45t-ud3p and i have 4(2x2) gigs of ocz reaper ddr3 1333 6-6-6-20 1.75v goin in there i am going to be so happy that i can overclock prolly much higher now

what should i really expect out of the new board and ram


all depends on the chip really.

where are you now? (with the lesser board)


----------



## jnd426

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flag182* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=543407

3.05 with small voltage increase, stock fan

Mobo is GIGABYTE GA-G31M-S2L

Can't get it any higher than that even with higher voltages, oh well.

I'm using pretty much the same board and this is what I got.


----------



## squall325

wow, I just read from here that the highest OC for E5200 is 6.1Ghz.. whew.. why wasn't it posted here? (or maybe i missed it)

link:
http://ripping.org/database.php?cpuid=858

and also 4.9Ghz on air. woah.

same link (just look for it there)


----------



## Nikos747

I am using almost the same and the results are above. You are talking about orthos stable or you can not even boot? As W4LNUT5 says it depends on the chip but you can at least reach something like 3.75GHz, 12,5x300 1.4V max .


----------



## Nikos747

I want to be written in the list with the highest stable with 4.4GHz as orthos says...


----------



## Zamoldac

it's actualy 3.9 not 4.4 orthos read the default multiplier thats 12.5 and u have it set @ 11


----------



## 3Dreamers

Here is my new SuperPi results after changing my memory from OCZ Fatal1ty to Crucial Ballistix, memory at 1041Mhz. The OCZ seems that is not compatible with my mobo and it couldn't actually post at 1041. The best stable was 938Mhz at 4-5-4-12 with OCZ.


----------



## Nikos747

I was just joking I know that it is 3.9GHz but I want more FSB stable. Next week...


----------



## brandon1186

here is my new super pi 1m screen shot if you can move me up on the first page thanks. this is also with running kingston value ram 800mhz overclocked to 927mhz if i had better ram that could hit 1200mhz i w







ld be in the 12's for sure


----------



## Lionmaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


all depends on the chip really.

where are you now? (with the lesser board)


im at 3.75 @1.41v(manual) and havnt pushed it to far at this vlts i think i might be able to get 3.80 but not much more prolly. i could get 3.5 at 1.25v [email protected] [email protected] now [email protected] it is a 610i/7050 integrated video with no fsb voltage control or vcore control having to manually be set on the chip also the fsb is limited by the board to 1333 and the ram is limited to 800 so i usually drop it to 790 and up the voltage +.1 so i negate ram being a instability issue really i think my only true instability is fsb voltage if i could adjust that on my board i would be happy


----------



## kirayamato26

This is a random question, but, what do you guys think of OCZ Freeze?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Never used it. I always stick with AS5


----------



## kirayamato26

Well, from reviews, OCZ Freeze is a bit better than AS5, by a tiny margin. So how well does AS5 perform against say, silicone TIM? I'm probably going to go out and buy some new TIM tomorrow because I suspect that the one that's on my CPU right now dried up or something, since my CPU is running quite a bit hotter since I last applied the TIM.


----------



## Nikos747

I am trying 10 x 390. It is stable for 30min now waiting for the 3h to come.

Screenshots to come.

P.S. No FSB or MCH voltage increase.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
This is a random question, but, what do you guys think of OCZ Freeze?

good stuff


----------



## Nikos747

100% stable FSB overclock on the run...


----------



## mica3speedy

I'm thinking of getting a e5x00 series chip for a budget build. How well do these oc on the stock cooler?


----------



## vicious_fishes

20% or so.

nikos747 - amazing clock @ that voltage


----------



## Nikos747

Just for the record, the vcore is 1.4125V

1950rpm are for the 8mm fan that I use for removing the hot air, as I use no case

and 1115 for the one of the 2 12mm fans of GeminII

Photos to come, lack of usb sony ericsson cable lol.


----------



## Lizzy

Hi guys can anyone tell me how to get pass 3.2 on this cpu,i can't get it stable over 3.2ghz.Can anyone help me to adjust my settings to get stable at 3.4...at 3.3 i get an error in orthos after 3 secs at 1.35v with memory on auto setts and spread spectrum and CPU eist disabled...weird


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lizzy*


Hi guys can anyone tell me how to get pass 3.2 on this cpu,i can't get it stable over 3.2ghz.Can anyone help me to adjust my settings to get stable at 3.4...at 3.3 i get an error in orthos after 3 secs at 1.35v with memory on auto setts and spread spectrum and CPU eist disabled...weird



Make sure your not overclocking your RAM. It could be limiting you.


----------



## Lizzy

But it's stable with RAM at 855...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lizzy*


But it's stable with RAM at 855...



Still should try lowing your memory.


----------



## Lizzy

Should I try raising my mobo voltages as well?But I really don't know how...I'm kind off noob


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lizzy*


Should I try raising my mobo voltages as well?But I really don't know how...I'm kind off noob











You might need to raise the NB a little bit.

Also, you will prbly need to go ahead and raise FSB/VTT to 1.3v


----------



## vicious_fishes

yes. more on the mobo.


----------



## Lizzy

I'll try that,thx guys...If I can't get a result it's probably not a very O.C-able CPU


----------



## Nikos747

From my experience with my mobo there are some dividers that are not stable with my corsair 8500C5D. Which model of Geil do you have?


----------



## Lizzy

Geil Ultra DDR2 800 CAS 4
P.S:I tryed to raise voltages...no result same error...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lizzy*


Geil Ultra DDR2 800 CAS 4
P.S:I tryed to raise voltages...no result same error...


Might be a divider issue. Try lowering the ram Mhz some more.


----------



## Lizzy

I've done that...still no result...and now I'm almost sure that I have a bad CPU.Another thing...my CPU voltage varies...I put it to 1.3225 in bios and in cpuz it goes 1.311 to 1.336 is something bad?


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lizzy*


I've done that...still no result...and now I'm almost sure that I have a bad CPU.Another thing...my CPU voltage varies...I put it to 1.3225 in bios and in cpuz it goes 1.311 to 1.336 is something bad?


that's vdrop and vdroop, drop is the drop from bios to idle, and droop is the drop from idle to load.


----------



## Lizzy

So it's ok?


----------



## kirayamato26

To be honest, I think it should be lower. Do you have Load Line Calibration enabled? Because your idle voltage is higher than the BIOS VCore. For me, I need a 1.3225V-ish VCore to achieve 1.300V idle and like 1.285V load.

Oh man, this OCZ Freeze stuff really works, except for the fact that my exhaust fan isn't outputting enough exhaust air, but that's not the TIM's fault. My idle temperatures dropped from 41C (ambient 26.2C) to 38C (ambient 25.7C), and load 59C (ambient 26C) to load 56C (ambient 26C), though I have to keep the case opened, or else the exhaust air just stays in the case and the temperatures rise. I thought the OCZ Freeze was defective at first because there wasn't much of a temperature change, but then the difference with the side cover taken off is huge, note to self, buy an Arctic Cooling 120mm fan the next time I go to the computer store.


----------



## vicious_fishes

try lapping it, that scored me an additional 4 degrees.


----------



## kirayamato26

This might be a dumb question, but, how do you lap a CPU? I read that it's like, taking different kinds of sandpaper, and sanding the IHS down, but I'm not really sure on the details.


----------



## vicious_fishes

search it in youtube


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


search it in youtube










He should search here on OCN. There are a few lapping threads.


----------



## Galid

I've got a little problem and I need some information.I got my 5200 oced to 3.3(266*12.5) at 1.33125vcore. After a while was able to get it to 1.3vcore and I think I can put it lower but haven't tryed yet but it's not the problem. When I try to reach 3.66(319*11,5) directly 1.35vcore, it's booting but prime runs like 1-2 minutes and stops, then each time I reboot shut down the power supply and then on after a while it's stable a little longer but never lasts more than 2 hours in prime95. Then I put it back at 3.3 stable 1.33125vcore and it's not stable unless I do the same, reboot, power supply thingy etc..... and after a day or 2 it's rock stable at 1.3 vcore. Wondering if I could play with some other voltage then vcore to help achieve stable oc. Should I do it step by step because I'm a little impatient overclocker and did liek that by the past and always worked with my other comps. All other settings in the bios are ok I know i've got to play with vcore but what about other voltages like: SB voltage, NB voltage, CPU PLL voltage, CPU GTL reference, FSB termination voltage. They are all on auto.

Ram is not a problem at 319 I've applied a divider putting it directly at 1064mhz and 266 1064 mhz runs flawless. Maybe the power supply? It's a corsair TX650. Anyway, waiting for your replies. Thanks!


----------



## kirayamato26

Which batch is your E5200? Mine is 3841A748 (packed Feb. 4, 2009) with a VID of 1.225V. On the Gigabyte EP45-UD3L, I can get it stable at 3.3GHz (300 x 11) with 1.3125V VCore, 1.3V FSB Termination (VTT), 1.65V PLL, and 1.2V MCH Core. Though, once it gets to that, the temperatures are kind of ridiculous, 63C under IBT. By the way, the PSU I use is a PSU that used to be in a 3 year old Compaq, the wattage rating is 300W, so I highly doubt your PSU is the problem.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galid* 
I've got a little problem and I need some information.I got my 5200 oced to 3.3(266*12.5) at 1.33125vcore. After a while was able to get it to 1.3vcore and I think I can put it lower but haven't tryed yet but it's not the problem. When I try to reach 3.66(319*11,5) directly 1.35vcore, it's booting but prime runs like 1-2 minutes and stops, then each time I reboot shut down the power supply and then on after a while it's stable a little longer but never lasts more than 2 hours in prime95. Then I put it back at 3.3 stable 1.33125vcore and it's not stable unless I do the same, reboot, power supply thingy etc..... and after a day or 2 it's rock stable at 1.3 vcore. Wondering if I could play with some other voltage then vcore to help achieve stable oc. Should I do it step by step because I'm a little impatient overclocker and did liek that by the past and always worked with my other comps. All other settings in the bios are ok I know i've got to play with vcore but what about other voltages like: SB voltage, NB voltage, CPU PLL voltage, CPU GTL reference, FSB termination voltage. They are all on auto.

Ram is not a problem at 319 I've applied a divider putting it directly at 1064mhz and 266 1064 mhz runs flawless. Maybe the power supply? It's a corsair TX650. Anyway, waiting for your replies. Thanks!

Manually set your mobo voltages and play with them. From what you said it sounds like your mobo is causing the issues.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Which batch is your E5200? Mine is 3841A748 (packed Feb. 4, 2009) with a VID of 1.225V. On the Gigabyte EP45-UD3L, I can get it stable at 3.3GHz (300 x 11) with 1.3125V VCore, 1.3V FSB Termination (VTT), 1.65V PLL, and 1.2V MCH Core. Though, once it gets to that, the temperatures are kind of ridiculous, 63C under IBT. By the way, the PSU I use is a PSU that used to be in a 3 year old Compaq, the wattage rating is 300W, so I highly doubt your PSU is the problem.

Ummm yes, 300w PSU does sound like a problem with your setup. Those old HP/Compaq PSUs normally have really small 12v rails. Can you tell me how many amps are on the 12v rail(s)? I'll bet your 300w PSU will not last long with your setup. I bet it runs very warm.

BTW, 63C is not bad for IBT. IBT will get your CPU hotter then any RL program you can throw at it.


----------



## kirayamato26

It has 19A on the 12V rail, its better than all the other PSUs that I have lying around, my other PSU has 10A on the 12V rail, and it's rated for 350W (plus it sounds like a jet engine). I'm not sure about my dad's Gateway, but I doubt that PSU is any better than a Compaq's, it is a 300W PSU too.

Oh yeah, I suddenly got a random drop of 4C in load temperatures (probably because I reapplied the OCZ Freeze, in a much smaller quantity), so now I am only getting 54C load in IBT at 3GHz.


----------



## overclockerfx

Right, Updates sorry it took so long, I was literally severed from the internet for a week:

azlvda - 3.829 Ghz - 2Hrs+ OCCT - Gigabyte EP45-UD3R - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=541094
kirayamato26 - 3.0Ghz - 2Hrs+ OCCT - Gigabyte EP45-UD3L
jnd426 - 3.829Ghz - Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L
3Dreamers - 14.078s - 3.899Ghz - ASUS P5QL-E
brandon1186 - 13.078s - 4.365Ghz

32M Super Pi
brandon1186 - 12m 15.468s - 4.25Ghz
Nikos747 - 12m 42.094s - 3.905Ghz

Nikos747 - I dont think I have seen a 4.4 Ghz stable shot from you, I might be wrong, but point me to it and ill fix it, lol just joking







.
eminded1 - Sorry I dont know much about LinX, Please get a shot with one of these 2Hrs+ OCCT, 3Hrs ORTHOS/Prime95 SMALL FFT's or 6hrs+ ORTHOS/Prime95 Blend

squall325 I haven't posted that OC because it was not posted by any OCN user into this thread as their own overclock.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
He should search here on OCN. There are a few lapping threads.

oh for sure, i'm just one who learns better by seeing. youtube has videos of it that you can follow word for word/action for action


----------



## Lizzy

Today I got a new E5200...now I am at 3.7GHZ with 1.344V.There is a little problem it reaches to a temp of 63C in full load, is this a bad thing or it's normal(I have ZeroTHerm FZ120)?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lizzy*


Today I got a new E5200...now I am at 3.7GHZ with 1.344V.There is a little problem it reaches to a temp of 63C in full load, is this a bad thing or it's normal(I have ZeroTHerm FZ120)?


Sounds normal.


----------



## kirayamato26

I just went around the house and checked EVERY PSU there is, the one I'm using right now has the highest amperage rating. 12V: 19A, 5V: 28V, 3V: 30A, the 2nd highest is the one in my dad's Gateway, with 12V: 18A, 5V: 18A, 3V, 18A.


----------



## Nikos747

Too much for a Zerotherm and 1.35V. Is it under orthos,OCCT or IBT? 65 dregrees with stock will not even be normal.


----------



## Lizzy

under LinX I have max 65 and under Orthos I have 63...


----------



## eminded1

linx i get to 66- 67 c, and orthos im in 55-60 but i got it lapped. i recommend u lapp the cpu and cooler then get Artic Silver 5 to put on it.l


----------



## kirayamato26

Isn't 67C a bit high for 3.5GHz on a lapped CPU + HSF? I mean, even with this not-so-good OCing chip, it doesn't get to 67C at 3.5GHz (and that's with a VCore of like 1.375V).


----------



## W4LNUT5

With linX or Intel Burn Test 67C is great

If you were seeing that heat with prime95 or Orthos then I might be worried. But considering that linpack testing is the toughest and generates the most heat, you should never see 67C again unless you run LinX again. lol


----------



## Lizzy

In any game or program I think it doesn't get to 60...only in Orthos or Linx or Prime...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Oh, I have screenies of a 4ghz clock for my brother's machine (that I built and tweaked). I also will have super Pi to add as well for that one. I'll add them when i'm outta classes today)


----------



## Lizzy

Today I made it to 4GHZ with 1.38v







it's my first time at 4GHZ


----------



## mica3speedy

how will this combo do:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.181203

I haven't seen anyone with an e5400 around here, does anyone know how they overclock?


----------



## mica3speedy

sorry, double post


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mica3speedy* 
how will this combo do:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.181203

I haven't seen anyone with an e5400 around here, does anyone know how they overclock?

Should be solid enough

I have an e5300 currently, and it doesn't overclock any different unless you plan to use the full 13 multi

This should explain the differences:
*e5200* has *12.5* multi and *M0* Stepping - $69.99 free ship
*e5300* has *13* multi and *R0* stepping - $82.99 free ship
*e5400* has *13.5* multi and *R0* stepping - $89.99 free ship

Other than that, there are no real differences. Because the e5300 and e5400 are newer, they have the new R0 Stepping

You can probably see now why i opted for the e5300 instead of e5400. It was 79.99 when i got it, and it still has the new R0 stepping

I think I read somewhere that the e5200's were going to start shipping with R0 stepping as well. But no guarantees on that


----------



## W4LNUT5

Here are the screenies for the build i did for my brother.

There is a screenie for 4ghz, one for 1M pi, and 1 for 32M pi (in that order)

mobo is a EP45-UD3L. Ram is Gskill DDR2 800, etc. . . It is listed as one of my systems. Labeled as Green Machine


----------



## mica3speedy

with the combo the e5400 ends up being $5 more than the e5200







. I may jump on it if that board is decent.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I'd say that combo is worth it. The board can't be a bad OC'r if gigabyte made it. lolz

Even the cheapest gigabytes can achieve decent OC's. Example being my EP35-DS3L. I can still hit almost 4ghz with it, and my only limitation has been the chip itself.


----------



## PizzaMan

With these low FSB chips, it's pretty easy to OC with almost any board.


----------



## mcogan10

I just ordered myself an e5200, figured that a 12.5 multiplier was more than enough so I didn't opt for the 5300 or 5400...should I see a decent overclock out of it, more than 3.6?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcogan10*


I just ordered myself an e5200, figured that a 12.5 multiplier was more than enough so I didn't opt for the 5300 or 5400...should I see a decent overclock out of it, more than 3.6?


3.6Ghz is pretty easy with these. Higher depends on chip.

PHISH Phan!!!!!! Sweetness.

Going to make this year's tour?


----------



## mcogan10

No unfortunately nott...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcogan10*


No unfortunately nott...


Me either. :'(


----------



## durch

Ok so I just built a rig for my uncle, contains the following specs:

E5200
Gigabyte P45-UD3R
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 CPU Cooler
2x2GB OCZ DDR2 800 5-4-4-15-2T 2.1v
XFX 9800GT
Antec Earthwatts 430W
SG 250GB HDD
22X DVD Burner
Antec 300 w/ added 120mm front intake fan

I'm currently sitting pretty at 3.7GHz, with a FSB of 296MHz (1184MHz effective) and a CPU multiplier of 12.5x. The CPU voltage is set to 1.3625v, and CPU-Z reads 1.32v idle and 1.30v during a stress test. The memory is set to 2.5x, or 740MHz with 2.1v and 5-4-4-15-2T. It appears to be stable, passing about 20 mins of Orthos with very good temps.

I increased FSB from 296MHz to 331MHz, and lowered the CPU multiplier to 11.5x. The result was a CPU speed of 3806MHz. I also adjusted the memory to a new strap (333MHz versus the former 266MHz strap I was using) and a new multiplier of 2.4x, giving 794MHz. The system crashed while loading Windows, so I lowered the CPU multiplier to 11x and kept everything the same. This lowered the CPU frequency to 3641MHz, and the system is fully stable again. So the FSB and memory are stable at these speeds, the instability came from the E5200. However, I know that these 45nm chips have a max recommended voltage of 1.3625v, which it's currently set to.

So here's my question: is that 1.3625v max for the BIOS setting, the actual voltage while idle, or the actual voltage under load. Because although it's "set" to 1.3625v, it's idling at 1.32v and loading at 1.30v. It's for a 55-year old man who's retiring this week, and didn't even use a computer until about 7 years ago. He's never played a video game in his life (although I'm working on him) and he doesn't need the extra performance, but I simply cannot resist pushing this chip as far as I safely can. I do stress the safely though, I don't want this thing breaking on him. So what are your thoughts? Settle for 3.7-3.8GHz, or give it a little more juice and try to get it stable at 3.8GHz?

EDIT: It failed a stress test at 3.75GHz as well (341 x 11). But it appears to be rock solid stable at 337 x 11, letting it run overnight.


----------



## PizzaMan

For something you don't want to come back and troubleshot, be conservative. Get it stable at 3.75 then turn down FSB to 3.7Ghz and leave all voltages like they where at 3.75Ghz. This will leave some stability "headroom".


----------



## W4LNUT5

@durch- Check pizzaman's sig if you want to know max voltages for intel chips

1.36v is the max VID that a company will ship a chip with (you could end up with one that takes 1.36v just to get 2.5ghz stable)

1.45v is the max voltage that the chip can handle. Any farther than that and the chip should begin to degrade.

But like all chips, nothing is guaranteed as every chip is different.

I myself like to keep 1.42v-1.44v as my max voltages that I could consider 24/7 safe (as long as you keep the temps down)

Edit:
btw, these chips like 333fsb. With a 2.4 memory multiplier, it puts your ram at the stock 800 its rated for. You might need to bumb the vcore voltage so it shows as 1.42 or something close in cpu-z. Then you should be able to have a similar clock to mine and be stable. Sounds like you are in the ball park enough to pull it off


----------



## W4LNUT5

Or, you could just put it at 3.5ghz and save him some electricity draw idle and load. lol

Seeing as he probably won't notice the difference between 3.5ghz and 3.8ghz since he is not gaming (even then, its not very noticeable anyways). 333 x 10.5, memory multi at 2.4, and probably only 1.32vcore (in cpuz) at the most. Should be solid as a rock then


----------



## durch

Thanks W4LNUT5 and PizzaMan. Yea his chip was stable at 3.5GHz at 1.30v BIOS, 1.25v idle, 1.24v load. It's running stable now at 3.8GHz (346 x 11) and the memory running 1:1 to eliminate it as the source of trouble if I were to run into any. Temps are peaking just under 60*C according to CoreTemp. I increased the voltage to 1.425v in the BIOS. CPU-Z reports 1.38v idle, 1.36v load. According to you guys this is well within spec so I think I'm going to settle for whatever speed I can get at this voltage. Definitely don't want to give him a chip that is at it's absolute max safe voltage and temps, so this should allow me a little more headroom while keeping it well within specs. Thanks for the help, I'll be sure to post the final overclock for the database.

Oh, and should I be messing with any other voltages besides the CPU core voltage and memory voltage? I left the rest on Auto as I wasn't too sure what they did.


----------



## brandon1186

here are my new scores with a new motherboard


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


here are my new scores with a new motherboard


I don't see them...


----------



## brandon1186

here is a better one that you can see this score is faster then my buddies e8600 at 4.5ghz not bad for 80 bucks LOL


----------



## mcogan10

Hey, just wondering a couple thinks about this chip before I overclock it.

I understand these can take around 1.425-1.45v as compared to the straight 1.3625v that the 8 series can take...is this correct? Also, my board has bad vdroop so should I pay attention to the voltage that CPU-Z reports on load? Is that more accurate than the bios setting for it?

thanks.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcogan10*


Hey, just wondering a couple thinks about this chip before I overclock it.

I understand these can take around 1.425-1.45v as compared to the straight 1.3625v that the 8 series can take...is this correct? Also, my board has bad vdroop so should I pay attention to the voltage that CPU-Z reports on load? Is that more accurate than the bios setting for it?

thanks.


You should click the link in my sig. The absolute max for e8000 and e5000 is 1.45v.


----------



## eminded1

I have my e5200 at 1.47 IDLE and 1.37 LOAD and yes i think i needs new MOBO this year.


----------



## mcogan10

There's a vdroop mod that you can do on these boards I've heard? I gotta check that out...


----------



## eminded1

i dont like the vdroop mod. its too. flaky. not perminate fix


----------



## mcogan10

Yeah I guess I'll just deal with the vdroop, should I just check the CPU-z readings at load instead of relying on my BIOS settings?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminded1* 
i dont like the vdroop mod. its too. flaky. not perminate fix

It's a good thing it's not permanent. That way you can erase the penciling for RMAs.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


It's a good thing it's not permanent. That way you can erase the penciling for RMAs.


















. . . ftw


----------



## jspeedracer

Will be watching this thread again after tomorrow trading my e7400 to a guyoff of cl's for an e5200 and $20, couldn't find someone with an e5400 to trade me though lol Can anyone say if the e5400 is a better overclocker then the e5200 anyways?


----------



## PizzaMan

The newer e5200 releases seem to be the little gems. How old is this proc?


----------



## eminded1

july 2008 that started makign the e5200 so not even a year yet, i got on the date on it is Sep 08 im at 3.5 at 1.37 and cant go hogher without gogin to like 1.45


----------



## thrasherx

After reading several setups and achieving a reasonable OC, I'm stuck. When I first got my E5200 about a month ago, I had it running at about 3.75GHZ (300 x 12.5 @ 1.425V) on a GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L. After failing Orthos, I dropped it down to 3.5GHz (280 x 12.5 @ 1.425V). My memory multiplier only ever worked at 2.66. It had some trouble posting, and eventually I left it at stock speeds. Now I'm interested in OC'ing again, but am sometimes unable to post at 2.75GHz. I'm cooling it with an ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm, and the temps were at most 45 idle and 65 under load. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherx*


After reading several setups and achieving a reasonable OC, I'm stuck. When I first got my E5200 about a month ago, I had it running at about 3.75GHZ (300 x 12.5 @ 1.425V) on a GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L. After failing Orthos, I dropped it down to 3.5GHz (280 x 12.5 @ 1.425V). My memory multiplier only ever worked at 2.66. It had some trouble posting, and eventually I left it at stock speeds. Now I'm interested in OC'ing again, but am sometimes unable to post at 2.75GHz. I'm cooling it with an ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm, and the temps were at most 45 idle and 65 under load. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Try lower multi's and higher fsb. Like 10.5 x 333 = 3.5Ghz. Most of these chips can do 333fsb fine. (if your ram is 800, you should put the memory multi at 2.4)

I'm not sure why everyone always wants to use the full multi. Its said that at the same speed, a higher fsb clock is faster. ([10.5 x 333] > [12.5 x 280])


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


Will be watching this thread again after tomorrow trading my e7400 to a guyoff of cl's for an e5200 and $20, couldn't find someone with an e5400 to trade me though lol Can anyone say if the e5400 is a better overclocker then the e5200 anyways?


I believe the e5200's being sold now are the new R0 stepping. So they should OC just as well as the e53's and 54's. You just wont get the higher multi. But who needs it anyways when you have fsb. lol


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


I believe the e5200's being sold now are the new R0 stepping. So they should OC just as well as the e53's and 54's. You just wont get the higher multi. But who needs it anyways when you have fsb. lol


Well unfortunately my board limits me on fsb, claims it will do 400fsb but best I've been able to reach on my e7400 with it was 369fsb, but with a 12.5 multi that should do, just to get my ram maxed out with the ratio's given i need about 365 fsb so 4ghz should be fine, was just thinking a 13.5multi on a p45, 5ghz?


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Try lower multi's and higher fsb. Like 10.5 x 333 = 3.5Ghz. Most of these chips can do 333fsb fine. (if your ram is 800, you should put the memory multi at 2.4)

I'm not sure why everyone always wants to use the full multi. Its said that at the same speed, a higher fsb clock is faster. ([10.5 x 333] > [12.5 x 280])


My mobo only lets me choose between 2.66, 3.33 and 4+ memory multipliers... which one should I try? Also, when people say that you should slowly increase your fsb speed, what are they saying? I should increase it MHz at a time, boot it up, shut it down, and repeat? Thanks in advance.

UPDATE: It will boot at 10.5x333, but crashes either before or after I log in. What could have happened to make it not want to OC anymore? Should I try a software OC using EasyTune? Maybe try BSEL?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
My mobo only lets me choose between 2.66, 3.33 and 4+ memory multipliers... which one should I try? Also, when people say that you should slowly increase your fsb speed, what are they saying? I should increase it MHz at a time, boot it up, shut it down, and repeat? Thanks in advance.

Kinda. I usually go by 5's or 10's. And when I start failing, i back off and increase slowly. What speed is your ram? (i see that you havent loaded any computer specs into your sig. go to User CP, then on the panel on the left side find "Add System". Fill out what you can)

If its ddr2 800, then @ fsb of 333, you would be running it at 886Mhz instead of the rated 800 (if using 2.66 multi that is). If it is 800, you may need to up the voltage on the ram to 2.1v or 2.2v to keep it stable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
UPDATE: It will boot at 10.5x333, but crashes either before or after I log in. What could have happened to make it not want to OC anymore? Should I try a software OC using EasyTune? Maybe try BSEL?

OC software is bad. Its never as good as doing it through the bios. Not recommended.

Sounds like you need to increase some other voltages on the board (for fsb, northbridge, etc.) Can't say what unless I know what mobo you have.

voltage increase for the ram would help too.

get back to me
-W4LNUT5


----------



## wes45013

@ thasherx . I have the same setup . your board will suport 1600 fsb. but..............the highest your chip will support is 1300-1400 ie 330 to 350 multi. you will have to figure out what it can take . I used a high multi for my cpu oc to get stable. then lower the multi and raise bus. all while keeping ram multi at 2.66 and auto timings. tinker with that last. My fsb is 1360 which is pretty good for a chip that is supposed to only carry 800....... 11*340 = 3.740 ghz. @ 1.488v after vdroop. Any Q's let me know, Like i said i hve pretty much the same setup..Oh and bump up your fsb voltage to help with stabilty. +2 or +3. also since your stuck with 2.66 as your lowest multi for ram ,,,, if it goes over what its rated for bump up the voltage for that. Im +3 for 904.4 on ocz gold 800mhz ram. TIP if you freeze @ win screen its usually ram. If it reboots to lower clock it the cpu(not enough voltage usually. ) . Gudd luck....


----------



## thrasherx

Thanks alot for the advice! I have my system specs in there now, so hopefully with your help I can get back to the 3.5+ GHz mark that I was at not too long ago.


----------



## wes45013

just let me know if i can help. I ll be tied up for a few tonight trying to make the jump to 64 bit os .....hopefully it works....


----------



## thrasherx

Thanks wes45013. What I'm most afraid of is putting too much voltage. Right now I have it booted at 3.37GHz @ 1.45V and it seems "stable." What does the setting CPU GTLREF Voltage Ratio do?


----------



## wes45013

i have no Idea what it does and ive never touched it. that s ok voltage but u should have a higher oc at that voltage @least 3.5 imho....


----------



## wes45013

try 11*330 @ that voltage. 2.66for ram +3 on ram volt and plus 2 on fsb and keep those and see what happens. Do you know what your vdroop is???


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
Thanks alot for the advice! I have my system specs in there now, so hopefully with your help I can get back to the 3.5+ GHz mark that I was at not too long ago.

If you had 1066 ram, you would have more room to work with. As it looks, you may have to indeed try to utilize the higher multi to get where you want. Try 300 x 12 w/ memory multi of 2.66. That should get you the 800fsb for ram, and a 3.6 OC. Up FSB voltage and (G)MCH voltages a few ticks too

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
just let me know if i can help. I ll be tied up for a few tonight trying to make the jump to 64 bit os .....hopefully it works....









64bit OS ftw. . . as long as its not XP x64. lol (Ubuntu x64 is good)

Its not as big of a change like everyone says. Most 32bit programs run natively on the x64 platform, so even if they don't have a 64bit version of a program yet, you can still use it just the same. And more ram ftw

The only snag is the need for signed drivers for vista x64. But there are workarounds for that. Need anything with the change over, lemme know. Just did that a couple of months ago, and I'm never looking back


----------



## thrasherx

Sometimes it doesn't post at 3.37GHz (12.5*270), and resets the Clock speed to 200. I've tried to go higher, but not much luck. My DDR2 is overvolted to +.3 (2.1V) and I have FSB OverVoltage Control set at +.3 with FSB DeOverVoltage Control set at -.1 Any ideas?


----------



## wes45013

also leave ram timings on auto..... thts big while ocing the cpu.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
Sometimes it doesn't post at 3.37GHz (12.5*270), and resets the Clock speed to 200. I've tried to go higher, but not much luck. My DDR2 is overvolted to +.3 (2.1V) and I have FSB OverVoltage Control set at +.3 with FSB DeOverVoltage Control set at -.1 Any ideas?

Your chip sounds finicky like my 5200 was. It didn't like any half step multi's. Have you tried the settings i listed above?

300 x 11.5 would still yield 3.450Ghz Oc and keeping ram within spec


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
try 11*330 @ that voltage. 2.66for ram +3 on ram volt and plus 2 on fsb and keep those and see what happens. Do you know what your vdroop is???

So far so good with those settings. I'm just checking to make sure that it boots consistently before bumping it up.

EDIT: I can't keep up with you! The DDR2 timings are on auto.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
If you had 1066 ram, you would have more room to work with. As it looks, you may have to indeed try to utilize the higher multi to get where you want. Try 300 x 12 w/ memory multi of 2.66. That should get you the 800fsb for ram, and a 3.6 OC. Up FSB voltage and (G)MCH voltages a few ticks too

Thanks W4LNUT5. Would you say 11*330 or 12*300 would be better?

EDIT: It very well may be... I'm not sure how I was able to get 12.5*300 no problem when I first got it...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
So far so good with those settings. I'm just checking to make sure that it boots consistently before bumping it up.

EDIT: I can't keep up with you! The DDR2 timings are on auto.

Thanks W4LNUT5. Would you say 11*330 or 12*300 would be better?

EDIT: It very well may be... I'm not sure how I was able to get 12.5*300 no problem when I first got it...

Higher fsb speed OC is usually greater than higher multi OC's


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Higher fsb speed OC is usually greater than higher multi OC's

Thanks, a few more questions for you:
Would updating the BIOS help (the mobo was purchased 2 months ago.)
What can be done with memory timings once I get my CPU OC'ed correctly?


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
try 11*330 @ that voltage. 2.66for ram +3 on ram volt and plus 2 on fsb and keep those and see what happens. Do you know what your vdroop is???

I hope I don't sound ignorant in asking, "what's vdroop?"

UPDATE: It looks like my memory is actually 1.9V instead of 2.1V. Does that mean that I should drop it back from +.3 to +.1 on DDR2 voltage?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
Thanks, a few more questions for you:
Would updating the BIOS help (the mobo was purchased 2 months ago.)
What can be done with memory timings once I get my CPU OC'ed correctly?

-Bios update might help
-You could try to increase the memory clock after you find a steady oc. but since its 800mhz ram, I wouldn't expect to get much higher, maybe you could get it up to 1066, but i have never had much luck oc'ing ram

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
I hope I don't sound ignorant in asking, "what's vdroop?"

UPDATE: It looks like my memory is actually 1.9V instead of 2.1V. Does that mean that I should drop it back from +.3 to +.1 on DDR2 voltage?

Vdroop is when the Cpu Voltage decreases because of load. You can monitor it with a program like cpu-z. Ex. would be it showing 1.36v when the computer is idle, and it drops to 1.32v when the computer is under a load (could be heavy load). when the load is gone, the voltage will adjust accordingly and go back to norm again


----------



## W4LNUT5

@thrasherx - what program are you using to test stablility (from windows)?

choices include Prime 95, Orthos, OCCT, Intel Burn Test, Linpack

OCCT is a pretty good all around choice to start out with.

You can use speedfan to monitor your temperatures as well


----------



## wes45013

A better explanation of vdroop is the resistance your mobo give. Ie in bios your vcore is set to 1.5 but when monitoring with something like cpuid it says 1.47 is the max used by CPU. That's what u want to look at as real vcore because it is actually what reaches the CPU. Ps sorry for any grammar I'm on my iPhone I'm loading vista 64 now


----------



## wes45013

Personally I like prime 95 small fft test. It's a good indicator how u stand within about ten minutes. And IMO intel burn test is useless. My cpu never get near as hot as that makes it. It doesn't even get as hot as prime makes it.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
A better explanation of vdroop is the resistance your mobo give. Ie in bios your vcore is set to 1.5 but when monitoring with something like cpuid it says 1.47 is the max used by CPU. That's what u want to look at as real vcore because it is actually what reaches the CPU. Ps sorry for any grammar I'm on my iPhone I'm loading vista 64 now

Wouldn't that be vdrop tho? And vdroop is when its changing due to load


----------



## W4LNUT5

well, its almost midnight here, and i've got 8am classes, so i'll be on again around then. lol (lappy in class is the best way to go!)

later
-walnuts312


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
@thrasherx - what program are you using to test stablility (from windows)?

choices include Prime 95, Orthos, OCCT, Intel Burn Test, Linpack

OCCT is a pretty good all around choice to start out with.

You can use speedfan to monitor your temperatures as well

I just downloaded RealTemp, and am about to do a sensor test. That way, I can check for the load vdroop. idle vdroop is 1.38V.

Tonight I'm going to transcode video for about 8 hours. Then I'll probably do OCCT or Orthos. Any suggestions on program/test/duration?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
A better explanation of vdroop is the resistance your mobo give. Ie in bios your vcore is set to 1.5 but when monitoring with something like cpuid it says 1.47 is the max used by CPU. That's what u want to look at as real vcore because it is actually what reaches the CPU. Ps sorry for any grammar I'm on my iPhone I'm loading vista 64 now

That's cool man, I'm a electrical engineering student, so that explanation was perfect. Good luck with Vista 64. I might go back to Vista 64 someday. I loved it, but had driver issues with my discrete surround card (HTPC.) When should I try decreasing CPU voltage?


----------



## wes45013

Idk but the point I was getting at was not to worry about bios vcore so much. Mines set at 1.512 but really is 1.47 which is acceptable


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
well, its almost midnight here, and i've got 8am classes, so i'll be on again around then. lol (lappy in class is the best way to go!)

later
-walnuts312

Thanks again.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
Idk but the point I was getting at was not to worry about bios vcore so much. Mines set at 1.512 but really is 1.47 which is acceptable

Is it possible that Vcore is holding me back from a higher clock speed?

10 minute test failed a few times. It said, "Error in core 1."

I might shoot for 3.5GHz. Should I go with 333 x 10.5, 319 x 11 or something else?


----------



## swanga

...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swanga* 
Hey all,

Just got my E5200 two weeks ago, and I am confused on how to determine exactly what my VID is. On RealTemp > Settings, there is a VID range that says min: 1.150 V max 1.2375 V. Would my VID be the min or max? I use CoreTemp and that says 1.2375 V, but that varies depending on what frequency I am running on, so I am kind of lost...

Thanks, and first post!

The VID in CoreTemp shouldn't change.

Click here to fill out your sig rig info: http://www.overclock.net/specs.php


----------



## wes45013

Use a high multi and low bus till you get stable then start working on raisin fsb by lowering multi but keeping same oc. then once your stable there go on to ram and done.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
Is it possible that Vcore is holding me back from a higher clock speed?

10 minute test failed a few times. It said, "Error in core 1."

I might shoot for 3.5GHz. Should I go with 333 x 10.5, 319 x 11 or something else?


thats usually It. If your ram is as low as possible speed wise and timings auto. raise fsb colt. also every time you fail to post it sets ram multi back to auto(4).
that messed me up a few times just take your time.


----------



## swanga

...


----------



## vicious_fishes

so who's got the new D0 stepping versions ?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
so who's got the new D0 stepping versions ?

Of?? New steppings for the e5x00 series are R0, not D0 (thats i7)


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Of?? New steppings for the e5x00 series are R0, not D0 (thats i7)

XD yeah, i meant the R0...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
XD yeah, i meant the R0...









I figured as such









oh, and I do


----------



## vicious_fishes

i'm contemplating picking up another one of these suckers (a downgrade so i can upgrade something else) because games are only maxxing one of my Q9450 cores, so i'd be interested to see what i could do with an R0


----------



## W4LNUT5

The only game where I felt like I was lacking, is that I have to play crysis on mainstream spec (but I only have a 3870 also).


----------



## thrasherx

Well... so far the only progress that I've made has been at 330x11. Nothing else will boot, even if I lower the FSB speed. The only problem is that it fails a 10 minute test on OCCT. Prime95 will pass with 10 minutes of Small FFTs, but the computer locks up when I try to do video encoding. Help?


----------



## wes45013

Did you raise your fsb voltage. btw have you disabled the core stepping and other power saving features? Also update your bios , f8 is the latest version. its easy go to gigabytes site and dl @bios


----------



## vicious_fishes

reset CMOS


----------



## tweakboy

These are some sick OC's. What a miracle chip E5200 is. cheers to Intel.

AMD/ATI "drivers suxxors" cough!!

Lol I dissed video card drivers on this 5200 thread.. oops sorry I had to!, I felt compelled. Plus I powned a ATI x800 xt pe and it gave me 4 years of hell. Not the card but busted drivers and resource hog catalyst giving problems.

I think we all knew when the ATI Wonder card from 15 years ago, my dad had soo many problems with drivers and odd desktop bugs,,, lol I vented.. Im good now lol!


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Did you raise your fsb voltage. btw have you disabled the core stepping and other power saving features? Also update your bios , f8 is the latest version. its easy go to gigabytes site and dl @bios


My FSB voltage is either at +.2 or +.3.
The only feature that I have enabled from that section of the BIOS is CPU Thermal Monitoring 2.
Is @bios safe? I read some pretty bad things about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


reset CMOS


Does that sometimes solve problems? I'll give it a shot thanks!


----------



## wes45013

i use @bios to update mine. no problem .. bout to check right now for an update........


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


i use @bios to update mine. no problem .. bout to check right now for an update........


Updated BIOS to f8. With Vcore=1.45, +.2DDR2, +.2FSB, 2.66 DDR2 Multi, I tried:
280x12.5
240x12.5
300x12
290x12
320x11
After none of these worked, I went back to 330x11 which booted just fine.


----------



## wes45013

try 320*12 @ 1.5v


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
Updated BIOS to f8. With Vcore=1.45, +.2DDR2, +.2FSB, 2.66 DDR2 Multi, I tried:
280x12.5
240x12.5
300x12
290x12
320x11
After none of these worked, I went back to 330x11 which booted just fine.









What about 350 x 10? (lol. doubt your ram will like that one too much)


----------



## wes45013

try +3 for ram votage. that should put you @2.1 , Your ram is rated for 1.9 @ rated speeds.

Ps where is the boot stopping when you try to restart?


----------



## durch

Ok, got my system stable at 3.7GHz. Anything past that and it started eating up the voltage, so I'm leaving it here. Here's the validation, please add the system to the first post. This system passes a 12 hour Orthos small FFT test and a 12 hour Orthos blend test. System specs are as follows:

E5200
Gigabyte P45 UD3R
Xigmatek HDT-S1283 (push pins used)
2x2GB OCZ DDR2 800 5-4-4-15-2T
XFX 9800GT (stock)
Antec Earthwatts 430W PSU
SG 250GB HDD
DVD Burner
Antec 300 case


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
What about 350 x 10? (lol. doubt your ram will like that one too much)

Haha probably not, but I'll try.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
try +3 for ram votage. that should put you @2.1 , Your ram is rated for 1.9 @ rated speeds.

Ps where is the boot stopping when you try to restart?

Ok, I tried 300x12 and didn't get anything. The highest I got with a 12 multiplier was 270x12 (weak). I'll try a +.3 on my RAM, and see how far that gets me. Do I really need to be at 1.5V vcore?

As for how far it gets... nothing comes up on the monitor, it shuts down, and restarts at 200 fsb. So it doesn't get anywhere.


----------



## wes45013

ya. it thats how its resetting it your vcore so up it just watch the temps.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
ya. it thats how its resetting it your vcore so up it just watch the temps.

Alright, at 1.525V I'm still only able to hit 270x12. What should my FSB DeOverVoltage control be?

UPDATE: My vdrop was at 1.49 according to OCCT, so I dropped my vcore to 1.425.


----------



## wes45013

i never touch it. go + 1 on fsb. Or +1 fsb and -.5 deovervoltage. for effective + .5


----------



## durch

So although the BIOS has the CPU multi set to 11x, and CPU-Z read it correctly as an 11x multi and a CPU speed of 3.7GHz, Orthos and 3DMark06 read my CPU speed as 4.2GHz, or the speed it would be if I had left the default 12.5x multi on. Is this a problem with the CPU, motherboard, or 3DMark06 and Orthos? Seems weird that they just assume the default multi is being used and only read the FSB.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
i never touch it. go + 1 on fsb. Or +1 fsb and -.5 deovervoltage. for effective + .5

Alright I'll have to try it later, and do you mean +.1 on fsb and -.05 on deovervoltage?

P.S. The Venture Bros. is an amazing show.


----------



## wes45013

ya I love veture bros. check out squidbillies too.

ALL HAIL ADULT SWIM


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *durch*


So although the BIOS has the CPU multi set to 11x, and CPU-Z read it correctly as an 11x multi and a CPU speed of 3.7GHz, Orthos and 3DMark06 read my CPU speed as 4.2GHz, or the speed it would be if I had left the default 12.5x multi on. Is this a problem with the CPU, motherboard, or 3DMark06 and Orthos? Seems weird that they just assume the default multi is being used and only read the FSB.


Its normal. Even windows reads the speed as if it had the stock multi applied.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


ya I love veture bros. check out squidbillies too.

ALL HAIL ADULT SWIM


Yes sir. Is there any reason that I was able to overclock alot better when I first got the processor? Right now, I'm at 270x12 = 3.24 which isn't bad, but I had 3.5 - 3.75 easily when I first installed it. 3.5 would be ideal. Any other ideas?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherx*


Yes sir. Is there any reason that I was able to overclock alot better when I first got the processor? Right now, I'm at 270x12 = 3.24 which isn't bad, but I had 3.5 - 3.75 easily when I first installed it. 3.5 would be ideal. Any other ideas?


did you ever run voltages that were above 1.45v for long periods of time? Could be degradation of the chip due to voltages / heat


----------



## jspeedracer

Well traded my e7400 for an e5200 and $20, gotta say my G31M-ES2L mobo does not like 800fsb chips. With my c2d I could clock my ram up to 1080 at 5-5-5-15, now with the e5200 i can get the ram to even run at the rated 4-4-4-12 800mhz, no matter how high i take the timings won't boot past 930ish mhz. The e5200 I got has a low vid 1.225 but cannot get it to boot at 4ghz even at 1.5v and ram as relaxed as i can get it. Wish I would have kept my e7400







I really wish i could even do a bsel mod on the e5200 so can unlock other memory dividers but guess i can't with the gigabyte board. I will be throwing an 8800gt in it later this week so will be able to see how much of the problem is the igp but had no problems with it the other day on the e7400. Never knew a processor could affect your ram timings, speed, etc so much. Now I see why you pay for the c2d.


----------



## jspeedracer

Another thing, did they change the IHS on the newer e5200's? it has rounded edges and do not remember the last one i had being like that, definitely know my e7400 had a sharp edge not rounded. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## mcogan10

Well, for some reason my newegg order for my e5200 got voided...I actually owe someone a bunch of cash though so I think I'm going to wait for a little bit before getting a new processor, my e6400 is fine and will scream with my new 4890.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


did you ever run voltages that were above 1.45v for long periods of time? Could be degradation of the chip due to voltages / heat


Nope. The only overclocks I had done were 300x12.5 and 280x12.5 both at 1.4125V with temps between 43-63 Celcius. Would the BSEL mod help me?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


Well traded my e7400 for an e5200 and $20, gotta say my G31M-ES2L mobo does not like 800fsb chips. With my c2d I could clock my ram up to 1080 at 5-5-5-15, now with the e5200 i can get the ram to even run at the rated 4-4-4-12 800mhz, no matter how high i take the timings won't boot past 930ish mhz. The e5200 I got has a low vid 1.225 but cannot get it to boot at 4ghz even at 1.5v and ram as relaxed as i can get it. Wish I would have kept my e7400







I really wish i could even do a bsel mod on the e5200 so can unlock other memory dividers but guess i can't with the gigabyte board. I will be throwing an 8800gt in it later this week so will be able to see how much of the problem is the igp but had no problems with it the other day on the e7400. Never knew a processor could affect your ram timings, speed, etc so much. Now I see why you pay for the c2d.


1.225 VID is not a low VID for the e5200. It sounds like you have a divider issue. I have the same problem. With my CPU FSB at 300, 1200 effective I can run my ram up to 998, but then it will not post until I get to 1200. Non of the dividers work in between.


----------



## kirayamato26

I doubt the BSEL mod will help, especially if your board gives you the option of changing the FSB latch, considering that the chip is still the same chip, it's just the same as an overclock essentially.

And just as PizzaMan stated, 1.225V VID is not a low VID. Mine is 1.225V, and I can't get it stable past 3.3GHz without a LOT of voltage.

I guess I should ask for OCing help while I'm at it.

Well, as I just stated, my chip is not stable past 3.3GHz. At 3.3GHz (11 x 300), I need 1.3125V VCore, 1.3V VTT (FSB Termination), 1.65V PLL, and 1.2V MCH. I tried, with the same voltages, but a higher VCore of 1.425V, 3.6GHz (12 x 300), but no luck, it BSODs in LinPack after about 4 sec. Any suggestions? Oh yeah, my chip will not handle a FSB higher than 300 stable.


----------



## spakkker

Hi - new stable for me *3.7 @ 1.33v*
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/7624/37stable.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549183
This is after I got another e5200 with vid 1.125 , my last cpu was 1.25 vid, heck this one did 3.1+ on 1.1?? volts.
Needless to say my old pig of a cpu is to be sold even though it did do over 4.1 (page 1)
I'm expecting this cpu to do better - this one is malay version


----------



## zoieta

Hello ppl, i have purchased my E5200 today, and i took a not good E5200...

im running stable 3700mhz (12.5x296) at *1.55v*









i have a superflower icecube, with 2 90mm fans, on full load its reachin 65Âº on cores...

my motherboard is an Asus P5N-E SLI w bios v1201 and 2x2gb G.Skill 800

i think my processor got soomethink like FSB Wall, because before it, i had an E4300 processor, and it runs 3420mhz stable (9x380)...

i already tried to put 1.6v on it, and it dont boot up..

i would ask OverclockerX that have the same mobo, what bios version do you used to get 4ghz ?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zoieta*


Hello ppl, i have purchased my E5200 today, and i took a not good E5200...

im running stable 3700mhz (12.5x296) at *1.55v*









i have a superflower icecube, with 2 90mm fans, on full load its reachin 65Âº on cores...

my motherboard is an Asus P5N-E SLI w bios v1201 and 2x2gb G.Skill 800

i think my processor got soomethink like FSB Wall, because before it, i had an E4300 processor, and it runs 3420mhz stable (9x380)...

i already tried to put 1.6v on it, and it dont boot up..

i would ask OverclockerX that have the same mobo, what bios version do you used to get 4ghz ?


-Try not to exceed 1.45v (in cpuz. should be listed a little higher than that in bios).

-don't think that just because you have a 12.5 multi means that you must use all of it. I run 333 x 11.5 and it works great for me (3.83Ghz)

-_Almost_ all of these chips will run a 333fsb because wolfdales are sexy like that. But the factor here becomes the multi. They will not all run a 333 fsb at the full 12.5 multi. But like me 333 x 11 or 11.5, etc works great. (Heck, even 333 x 10.5 is 3500mhz, and still a decent OC)

-You need to make sure that when you run higher fsb speeds, that your not OC'ing your Ram in the process. You should have a "memory multiplier" number in the bios. Change it to say _2.4_ because that would put your ram speeds back to stock (if you are using 800 that is)


----------



## spar

Guys, quick question.

I ordered a pair of Twin2X4096-8500C5 1066Mhz, do you need to set back your CPU to the default speed when installing it?

Right now the "Value" budget RAM is holding back my E5200. Vista takes ages to load...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Guys, quick question.

I ordered a pair of Twin2X4096-8500C5 1066Mhz, do you need to set back your CPU to the default speed when installing it?

Right now the "Value" budget RAM is holding back my E5200. Vista takes ages to load...


No. I upgraded my system a few months ago from 4gb of g-skill ddr2 800 to 8gb of ddr2 1066 g-skill.

The only thing you will want to do is check your OC in the bios again. You can probably change the memory multi to something new (just because you can handle more now).

But it sounds like you're going to go back to pushing the system harder anyways. So you should be fine. Pop it in and see how she goes


----------



## spakkker

New stable high of *3.825* at 1.4v
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/630/3825stable.png
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/630/3825stable.png
W4LNUT5 - I just got a second e5200 and what a difference in lower volts! My old cpu would not post at 332+ , yet to check the new cpu out.


----------



## kirayamato26

I guess the "almost all chips can handle 333 FSB" doesn't apply to me, this thing can't handle anything past 300. Well, I managed to boot at 3.43GHz and do 5 minutes of LinPack, before it errored. The settings were 1.35V Vcore, 1.38V FSB Termination, 1.65V PLL, 0.921V CPU Reference (GTL), 1.24V MCH, 0.923V MCH Reference (GTL). Anyone want to help me get a higher OC? I'm aiming for 3.5GHz. I noticed that my chip likes higher FSB Termination better than higher VCore.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


New stable high of *3.825* at 1.4v
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/630/3825stable.png
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/630/3825stable.png
W4LNUT5 - I just got a second e5200 and what a difference in lower volts! My old cpu would not post at 332+ , yet to check the new cpu out.


Nice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


I guess the "almost all chips can handle 333 FSB" doesn't apply to me, this thing can't handle anything past 300. Well, I managed to boot at 3.43GHz and do 5 minutes of LinPack, before it errored. The settings were 1.35V Vcore, 1.38V FSB Termination, 1.65V PLL, 0.921V CPU Reference (GTL), 1.24V MCH, 0.923V MCH Reference (GTL). Anyone want to help me get a higher OC? I'm aiming for 3.5GHz. I noticed that my chip likes higher FSB Termination better than higher VCore.


Hmm. Even my old 1.25VID chip would do 333. Hell, it would handle 360 on my board.

Tried something like 300 x 11.5 (3450mhz. close enough)


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


No. I upgraded my system a few months ago from 4gb of g-skill ddr2 800 to 8gb of ddr2 1066 g-skill.

The only thing you will want to do is check your OC in the bios again. You can probably change the memory multi to something new (just because you can handle more now).


Ah great thanks.

Quote:



But it sounds like you're going to go back to pushing the system harder anyways. So you should be fine. Pop it in and see how she goes


Yeah, had a few busy months but this baby still needs pushing


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey all.









Unfortunately my status has to go back to "stock" for now; some odd system instabilities seem to be cropping up and I need to isolate the issue. Anyway, it's good to be back.


----------



## zoieta

Hey Walnut thanks for the answer... i already tried with others multipliers.. and i always look on memory frequency to dont go over ~1000

i found a bug on my bios.. i change multiplier value, but it dont change.. example, i tried what you said, 333x11.5 = 38xx, ok, and it dont booted.. so i restart and there it was showing 4162mhz... its mult 12.5..

so i tried again, and put multi 10x.. (10x333=3330) and it still 4162mhz...
i want to back to bios v.0608.. it dont support my cpu, but ithink its the best bios for p5n-e sli.. and when i try to downgrade, it says "Warning, The BIOS image cant use in this motherboars (the eeprom type imcompatible)."


----------



## kirayamato26

300 x 11.5 with 1.35V VCore, 1.34V FSB Termination, 1.65V PLL, 1.2V MCH, and 0.893V CPU Reference + 0.888V MCH Reference, it lasted for 9 minutes under LinPack before erroring. I think a little bit more VCore should do the trick.

Zoieta, did you try clearing the CMOS? It might help fix the problem.


----------



## zoieta

kirayamato26, clear taking the battery off and in ?


----------



## kirayamato26

Err... that depends on the motherboard. Mine has a ClrCMOS jumper, I just gotta unplug the power and short it for about 5 seconds, then it resets. On motherboards without the jumper, you have to unplug the power, take the battery out, wait about 5 minutes for the capacitors to drain, and then put everything back in.


----------



## spakkker

My new cpu has just gone past 333 good style -new o/c [email protected] and 13.109 s/pi
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/2025/13109.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549362


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zoieta*


Hey Walnut thanks for the answer... i already tried with others multipliers.. and i always look on memory frequency to dont go over ~1000

i found a bug on my bios.. i change multiplier value, but it dont change.. example, i tried what you said, 333x11.5 = 38xx, ok, and it dont booted.. so i restart and there it was showing 4162mhz... its mult 12.5..

so i tried again, and put multi 10x.. (10x333=3330) and it still 4162mhz...
i want to back to bios v.0608.. it dont support my cpu, but ithink its the best bios for p5n-e sli.. and when i try to downgrade, it says "Warning, The BIOS image cant use in this motherboars (the eeprom type imcompatible)."


What operating system are you using? (Researching bios for that board)

is 1301 the newest for that board?

I think anywhere from 1101-1301 would be safe bets. 608 is pretty old by now and you might lose some compatibility and features with it


----------



## zoieta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


What operating system are you using? (Researching bios for that board)

is 1301 the newest for that board?

I think anywhere from 1101-1301 would be safe bets. 608 is pretty old by now and you might lose some compatibility and features with it


im using Windows Vista..

1301 is the last bios for this mobo.. 608 is pretty old, but i googled for and i found lot ppl saying that the 608 is the best bios for oc.. my mobo comes with 608 so i didint upgraded the bios.. i used an E4300 @ 3420ghz for 2 years on that bios..

when i bought the E5200 i read on post screen "Update your bios for blablaba full work", so i went and downloaded 1201 bios..

now i downgraded to version 901 and im running 3.7ghz at 1.49v (everest voltage)... now it runs with less voltage then the 1201 bios.. but still too high..


----------



## thrasherx

Is resetting your CMOS recommended if you're having problems with OC'ing?


----------



## kirayamato26

Honestly, I have no clue if resetting the CMOS does anything in terms of aiding OC-ability. But I find that my CPU OCs easier now that i reset my CMOS, but it still can't go above 300 FSB and still remain stable.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Honestly, I have no clue if resetting the CMOS does anything in terms of aiding OC-ability. But I find that my CPU OCs easier now that i reset my CMOS, but it still can't go above 300 FSB and still remain stable.

I'm having weird issues too, though admittedly alot of them may be my ignorance. I can do 11x330 and 12.5x270 and haven't found much in between


----------



## spakkker

Hi - my new cpu is just about maxed out now *354 x 12.5 @ 4.425ghz*
http://valid.canardpc.com:80/show_oc.php?id=549392
S/pi 1M new *12.563*
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9921/12563.png
I guess I can try and stick it some more volts as my last e5200 needed 1.68 @ less than 4.2
If you are struggling to get past 300 I think you should first try more volts , then make sure your memory isn't overclocked - then get another cpu! My new one did 3.125 @ 1.12v first try -I only got it 20 hours ago. Read post 313 for inspiration!
My cpu is malay version , also I changed abit ip35-e to ip35-pro but I used the pro m/b on my old cpu as well
I have a G31M-S2L m/bo which a mate tried to o/c e2160 and seem to remember it had poor memory options - is this same as G31M-ES2L?
Found this - http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums...ic.php?t=51534 - seems don't like e5200


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


Hi - my new cpu is just about maxed out now *354 x 12.5 @ 4.425ghz*
http://valid.canardpc.com:80/show_oc.php?id=549392
S/pi 1M new *12.563*
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/9921/12563.png
I guess I can try and stick it some more volts as my last e5200 needed 1.68 @ less than 4.2
If you are struggling to get past 300 I think you should first try more volts , then make sure your memory isn't overclocked - then get another cpu! My new one did 3.125 @ 1.12v first try -I only got it 20 hours ago. Read post 313 for inspiration!
My cpu is malay version , also I changed abit ip35-e to ip35-pro but I used the pro m/b on my old cpu as well
I have a G31M-S2L m/bo which a mate tried to o/c e2160 and seem to remember it had poor memory options - is this same as G31M-ES2L?
Found this - http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums...ic.php?t=51534 - seems don't like e5200










wow, you would run 1.68v through one of these?

I wouldn't expect it to live for very long at that voltage. its a full 0.23v above the absolute max for the solder and stuff used for it.

At most I will use is 1.45v, and if I can't get my chip to respond with that, then I take the loss and accept that it will never meet my 24/7 use expectations for whatever clock speed im trying to run.


----------



## jspeedracer

well, finally got everything stable, my problem was i had too much volts believe it or not. I dropped my volts down to 1.38 in bios and all of a sudden everything would boot. now at 3.9ghz 1.34v, i was having to boot into vga mode because the graphics kept failing come to find out had a bad driver, reinstalled xp with different drivers and having no problems now.


----------



## eminded1

i had mine at 24/7 1.47 vid and drooped to 1.37, NOW i turned the fsb down, im at 1.28 idle and 1.23 load at 3000MHZ, if i go up to 3500mhz i neeed to go above 1.45 so im happy now at 3ghz with 1.23 LOAD VOLTAGE and with burn test the my temps never hit 60, they stay at liek 54-55. VERY NICE> orthos hits 43-45 spo im very stisfied. Got my chip running at 960 240X12.5 ram at 960 so im a on 1:2 ratio. im glad were i am. and i dont need to go over 1.3 for 3ghz. i have tested this and stable orthos 9+ hours.


----------



## kirayamato26

Wow, and I thought my chip was a bad OCer doing 3.0GHz (10 x 300) on stock VCore. I think I can get it stable at 3.45GHz (11.5 x 300) with 1.3625V VCore. If you have GTL Voltages on your motherboard, try tweaking those. I personally find them do a lot for stability at 66.6% of FSB Termination Voltage.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Currently at 3ghz, no need to go higher. I'm not sure on why it won't validate.









Validation Link.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17* 
Currently at 3ghz, no need to go higher. I'm not sure on why it won't validate.









Validation Link.

might need a bios update. seems that cpu-z can't detect the mobo.

edit: now that you put that picture up. . . what does it show in the mainboard section?


----------



## zoieta

Ok, my stable overclocK:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=549922

with 1.47v..

and OverclockerFX, pls tell me what bios did you use to get 4ghz on your E5200 with P5N-E SLI..

thanks


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


might need a bios update. seems that cpu-z can't detect the mobo.

edit: now that you put that picture up. . . what does it show in the mainboard section?


I'm using the latest bios and I did validate it once but it said 2999.9mhz and I wanted it to say 3000mhz so I tried to re-validate it and it wouldn't let me. So I restarted CPU-Z and that's what happened.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*


I'm using the latest bios and I did validate it once but it said 2999.9mhz and I wanted it to say 3000mhz so I tried to re-validate it and it wouldn't let me. So I restarted CPU-Z and that's what happened.


weird


----------



## PizzaMan

Try right click CPUz and "run as administrator". Just a randum guess.


----------



## thrasherx

Well, after spending some time with my OC, I've kind of hit a wall. 270fsb is the highest I can get stable. Here's a spreadsheet of BIOS settings that I've tested:
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...RElW1ZzFiz-7Gw

Unfortunately it seems as though raising the FSB overvoltage makes it not boot. Anyways, maybe someone with experience can point me in the right direction. 3.375 isn't bad, but the results are kind of puzzling. Do I need a NB cooler, or try different RAM? The hardware is less than 2 months old. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kirayamato26

I have the same RAM as you, and I find it not stable after about 850MHz. Try using lower multipliers for 300MHz FSB, like, try 3300MHz (11 x 300) with 1.3V VCore, and leave RAM on 1.9V. I personally do not think that you hit a FSB wall, because personally, with anything higher than 300MHz, the system restarts at boot, then boots, and anything higher than 312MHz, it doesn't even load up to the GPU BIOS. A BSOD during boot is an unstable component from my experiences.

Edit:

It can do 900MHz (3 x 300) on 2.0V, I think it MIGHT be able to do it on a lower voltage, but I didn't bother trying. The next highest multiplier is 3.2, but that has never worked, and at 3.33x (1000MHz), it just doesn't boot, even with 2.1V.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


I have the same RAM as you, and I find it not stable after about 850MHz. Try using lower multipliers for 300MHz FSB, like, try 3300MHz (11 x 300) with 1.3V VCore, and leave RAM on 1.9V. I personally do not think that you hit a FSB wall, because personally, with anything higher than 300MHz, the system restarts at boot, then boots, and anything higher than 312MHz, it doesn't even load up to the GPU BIOS. A BSOD during boot is an unstable component from my experiences.

Edit:

It can do 900MHz (3 x 300) on 2.0V, I think it MIGHT be able to do it on a lower voltage, but I didn't bother trying. The next highest multiplier is 3.2, but that has never worked, and at 3.33x (1000MHz), it just doesn't boot, even with 2.1V.


No luck with [email protected] I updated the spreadsheet. My mobo only has 2.66, 3.33, and 4+ for memory multipliers. I'm not in love with the fact that my memory is underclocked (718 instead of 800), but at least it's stable. I'm still open to suggestions though! Thanks!


----------



## kirayamato26

That really limits your options. The XMS2 is rated to run at 1.9V @ 800MHz 5-5-5-18 (JEDEC standards max limit for voltage). You can try running it at 900MHz with the 3.33 multiplier and pump some more voltage to it. Mine works fine with 2.0V @ 900MHz 5-5-5-15.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


That really limits your options. The XMS2 is rated to run at 1.9V @ 800MHz 5-5-5-18 (JEDEC standards max limit for voltage). You can try running it at 900MHz with the 3.33 multiplier and pump some more voltage to it. Mine works fine with 2.0V @ 900MHz 5-5-5-15.


hmmm, I thought JEDEC standards for max voltage was 2.3v....


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
No luck with [email protected] I updated the spreadsheet. My mobo only has 2.66, 3.33, and 4+ for memory multipliers. I'm not in love with the fact that my memory is underclocked (718 instead of 800), but at least it's stable. I'm still open to suggestions though! Thanks!


I have a very similar setup and it was a huge pain to overclock this board and cant load windows with the g31 drivers, have to use the windows vga driver. But as to the overclock.. Try running you're ram at 2.1v, your vcore to 1.4v your gtl ref at .67. Now try 12x312 , ram ratio 3.33, timings 5-5-5-18, all cpu features disabled, overvoltage to +.01 , undervoltage -.05 , gonna restart my pc and take a look at my bios again will be right back. you are pressing ctrl + f1 when you go into the bios to unlock the advanced oc options?


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
I have a very similar setup and it was a huge pain to overclock this board and cant load windows with the g31 drivers, have to use the windows vga driver. But as to the overclock.. Try running you're ram at 2.1v, your vcore to 1.4v your gtl ref at .67. Now try 12x312 , ram ratio 3.33, timings 5-5-5-18, all cpu features disabled, overvoltage to +.01 , undervoltage -.05 , gonna restart my pc and take a look at my bios again will be right back. you are pressing ctrl + f1 when you go into the bios to unlock the advanced oc options?

Thanks for the advice. I gave it a shot, and tweaked a little bit, but still no luck. I have all of the extra features disabled, and I'm CTRL+F1 in the BIOS. For those who aren't aware of my situation, when I first got the setup, I was able to do 12.5*300 and 12.5*280 @ 1.425vcore +.3DDR2 +0FSB -0FSB .67GTLREF. Temps would only get up to 65 during Orthos, and idle was about 43. Now I'm not able to hit either of those configurations. Here's my updated spreadsheet with my BIOS configurations:
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...RElW1ZzFiz-7Gw


----------



## W4LNUT5

Could upgrade to 1066 ram


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Could upgrade to 1066 ram


Do you think that it's my RAM holding me back? I'm still not sure why I'm not able to OC like I could when I first got the chip...


----------



## overclockerfx

Heres some updates:

skatingrocker17 - 3.0Ghz
zoieta - 3.7Ghz - ASUS P5N-E SLI - link
spakker - 4.425Ghz - Abit IP35 Pro - link
spakker - 12.563s - 4.425Ghz - Abit IP35 Pro 
spakker - 3.825Ghz - 3 Hrs+ Small FFT's - Abit IP35 Pro
durch - 3.707Ghz - Gigabyte EP45 UD3R link
brandon1186 - 12.932s - 4.35Ghz 
W4LNUT5 - 3.996Ghz - 13m 13.378s - Gigabyte EP45-UD3L
W4LNUT5 - 14.310s - 3.996Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3L

@zoieta: I used 1208 BIOS, It was a pretty extreme run with 11.5x347 and lots of Volts ;D, but that board had some problems maintaining lower multi's with that chip at least on that BIOS, could have just been a faulty board, but I sold it already







.


----------



## spakkker

Hi , Overclockerfx , thanks for keeping the updates p.1
I seem to be duplicated a bit in the 1m spi
Does post 311 need inputting? nothing to do with me!


----------



## LiquidKaos

I'm on an EVGA 650i and have 3.67ghz stable. I can post higher, but I think my NB/SB just gets WAY WAY too hot. I can't even touch them for a second! Maybe I just need to order the cooling fans for the board to move myself closer to 4ghz?

PS: I'm not at home to check, but I'm not really at 1.43v. When I edited my rig from my 3.4ghz E2180 build I think I left the voltage and forgot to go back and update it. Hmm...


----------



## zoieta

Hi OverclockerFX.. so i think i maxed the stable OC for my mobo.. do you think, if i change my mobo and take, like normla P5Q i could get 4ghz or it is a processor limitation ?

and about ranking, this 3.7 is stable, i already tested 2h+ on orthos... the first rankign is just "the high you bet" or need to be stable? cause on first ranking i can try my pc boot at 3.8ghz


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoieta* 
Hi OverclockerFX.. so i think i maxed the stable OC for my mobo.. do you think, if i change my mobo and take, like normla P5Q i could get 4ghz or it is a processor limitation ?

and about ranking, this 3.7 is stable, i already tested 2h+ on orthos... the first rankign is just "the high you bet" or need to be stable? cause on first ranking i can try my pc boot at 3.8ghz









he needs screen shots of that


----------



## StepsAscend

Got a new E5200 on the way with an ASRock P43TWINS MB. Finally ditching my s939 setup. Any tips for OC'ing the Wolfdale on this board?


----------



## skatingrocker17

By the way, for my E5200 I'm using a Gigabyte EP35-DS3L


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


hmmm, I thought JEDEC standards for max voltage was 2.3v....


"According to JEDEC the maximum recommended voltage is 1.9 volts and should be considered the absolute maximum when memory stability is an issue (such as in servers or other mission critical devices). In addition, JEDEC states that memory modules must withstand up to 2.3 volts before incurring permanent damage (although they may not actually function correctly at that level)."

Taken from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR2_SDRAM#Overview

As for thrasherx's problem, it might be that the CPU degraded over time, after all, a chunk of the actual silicon is being chipped away as electricity flows through it.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


"According to JEDEC the maximum recommended voltage is 1.9 volts and should be considered the absolute maximum when memory stability is an issue (such as in servers or other mission critical devices). In addition, JEDEC states that memory modules must withstand up to 2.3 volts before incurring permanent damage (although they may not actually function correctly at that level)."

Taken from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DDR2_SDRAM#Overview

As for thrasherx's problem, it might be that the CPU degraded over time, after all, a chunk of the actual silicon is being chipped away as electricity flows through it.



Yea, I'm the kind of enthusiast that goes by what complements can withstand. So in my book, 2.3v is maximum.









Just depends on the modules in question if they will work properly. For DDR2, I only buy Micron D9Gxx, which tend to benefit from more voltage.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


As for thrasherx's problem, it might be that the CPU degraded over time, after all, a chunk of the actual silicon is being chipped away as electricity flows through it.


Interesting... like I said, I purchased the CPU in February, and only ran it overclocked 3.75 then 3.5 @1.425V for a few weeks. I left it at stock for a few more weeks, and now 3.37 is its max stable.


----------



## kirayamato26

Mine would boot at 3.75GHz (12.5 x 300) with nothing but 1.406V VCore when I first got it, and the last time I tried that, it wouldn't boot. Is your processor packed on Feb. 4 in Costa Rica by any chance? Because that is when and where mine came from.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Mine would boot at 3.75GHz (12.5 x 300) with nothing but 1.406V VCore when I first got it, and the last time I tried that, it wouldn't boot. Is your processor packed on Feb. 4 in Costa Rica by any chance? Because that is when and where mine came from.


Does it say on the packaging? I really don't want to pull off the HS (push pins suck).


----------



## kirayamato26

Yeah it does, actually, i think the only place that says the date is the packaging.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Yeah it does, actually, i think the only place that says the date is the packaging.


I'll have to check when I get home. Finals are fun... no really. They are.


----------



## MICRON

Thats funny, Thats real close to mine! Feb 02 09


----------



## MICRON

Oh, In Costa Rica also


----------



## W4LNUT5

I think my old chip was costa rica, and it was a lazy oc'r. New chip is Malaysia i think.

I could be totally backwards on this and it could be the Malaysia chip that was lazy and the costa rica that i have.


----------



## MICRON

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherx*


Interesting... like I said, I purchased the CPU in February, and only ran it overclocked 3.75 then 3.5 @1.425V for a few weeks. I left it at stock for a few more weeks, and now 3.37 is its max stable.


 I cant believe its hurt from the volts in that amount of time








Or that amount?


----------



## MICRON

Mine has been running at 3.81 on 1.42 load volts for some time! with the Costa baby


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MICRON*


I cant believe its hurt from the volts in that amount of time








Or that amount?


That's what I'm thinking, but then again, I'm just new when it comes to overclocking.


----------



## W4LNUT5

It doesn't necessarily have to be the chip that degrades. Ram and the motherboard can degrade too


----------



## kirayamato26

I think it's pretty impossible for it to degrade that much over such a short period of time too. I just tried 3.75GHz with 1.40625V, it was like when I first got it, booted, 5 seconds later, BSOD. I guess I set something wrong the last time. I think all the good OCing chips come from Malaysia, I mean, mine is a pretty bad OCer to be honest.


----------



## eminded1

overclocker FX.
Well said, i hat the 1208 bioes. and i can post at 333x11.5 but somtimes the mutli resests and put the ghz to 4.5, which causes a malfntion and needs to be mannely rest the bios. (battery) but i can boot and post fine after restarts with 300


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherx*


I'll have to check when I get home. Finals are fun... no really. They are.


01/23/09 Costa Rica... is that good, bad, or neither?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


It doesn't necessarily have to be the chip that degrades. Ram and the motherboard can degrade too


Have you checked out my spreadsheet? 
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...RElW1ZzFiz-7Gw 
Just wondering if you see anything that I'm overlooking.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Hi, I'm new here, I dunno if this is the thread for this, but I thought I would ask. I just ordered one of these processors and plan on getting into overclocking it. I'm trying to decide the right motherboard though, deciding between two Gigabyte boards for the best bang for your buck with this processor.

Between the $53.00 G31M-ES2L and the $115.00 EP45-UD3P boards.

Obviously the EP45 is the better board, but I'm wondering if the $70 or so price difference between the two is worth it in overclocking with the higher bus speed and RAM capabilities? In other words, for $70.00 more and the better board, is the change in overclocking performance worth it with this particular processor?


----------



## kirayamato26

I don't think it makes THAT big of a difference, since these things have low FSB, so they can be easily handled by any board. I personally got the EP45-UD3L because it was the cheapest board around ($108 CDN after rebate), the other cheaper ones like the G31m-ES2L and ASUS P5K were all out of stock (sad isn't it?). Though, after reading all these posts, I think the UD3P will offer much better memory divider options without modding, and tweaking options overall.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
I don't think it makes THAT big of a difference, since these things have low FSB, so they can be easily handled by any board. I personally got the EP45-UD3L because it was the cheapest board around ($108 CDN after rebate), the other cheaper ones like the G31m-ES2L and ASUS P5K were all out of stock (sad isn't it?). Though, after reading all these posts, I think the UD3P will offer much better memory divider options without modding, and tweaking options overall.

Thanks. I'm looking at a couple other boards too in the mid $80.00 range that may be a good compromise between the two. The UD3 line with the 2oz copper looks like a good option as well, and not much more expensive.


----------



## kirayamato26

Well, I suppose the EP43-UD3L for $84.99 (USD) isn't bad, and then the EP45-UD3L for $93.99 is what I'm using right now.


----------



## Ben the OCer

GOCARDSGO32, also you could save about $15 by going with an open box GA-EP45-UD3L: link. I believe the UD3L doesn't have raid so if you want that you'll have to go with the UD3R: link.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Well, I suppose the EP43-UD3L for $84.99 (USD) isn't bad, and then the EP45-UD3L for $93.99 is what I'm using right now.

Yeah that's what I was looking at. I can't make sense of the abbreviations though. For example, there's an EP43-UD3L and a EP43-D3SL, both same features. Only thing I can figure out of these is the UD3L are all the 2oz copper product lines.


----------



## kirayamato26

UD3 stands for Ultra Durable 3 (basically 2oz copper, and some more special stuff like high quality MOSFETs and VRMs), I got no clue about the letter though. I think L stands for "Lite" or something along those lines, P for like "Platinum" or "Pro", R is like... "Reduced"? can't think of a good word for R. And there is the EP45-UD3LR, which is like the UD3L, but it has RAID.

Oh and I should mention, the UD3L and UD3LR comes with less cables, and no expansion brackets, unlike the UD3R. I also believe that the UD3R has eSATA and maybe Firewire


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Ah, alright. Thanks for the info again. I'm going to hit up Slickdeals and see if there's any specials on some of this.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherx*


Have you checked out my spreadsheet? 
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?k...RElW1ZzFiz-7Gw 
Just wondering if you see anything that I'm overlooking.


Umm. I notice that you have not had much success when your RAM speeds exceed 720. Could try a 3 divider with the 270 fsb. See if its still solid like it is at 2.66. Your ram should be able to run fine at only 10mhz over stock. I would be surprised if it didn't (3 divider * 270 = 810Mhz)

If it doesn't post or its not stable at 3 memory multi, it doesn't necessarily mean that the ram is whats holding you back, but I'm just wondering here.

But if you could possibly get ahold of a stick of 1066 from a friend to test with. You might find that you can get some higher clocks. no guarantee, but could give you an idea as to what's holding you back if its not the cpu itself.

You could also try raising the FSB overvoltage. I have noticed that has been mostly stock throughout most of your testing.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Umm. I notice that you have not had much success when your RAM speeds exceed 720. Could try a 3 divider with the 270 fsb. See if its still solid like it is at 2.66. Your ram should be able to run fine at only 10mhz over stock. I would be surprised if it didn't (3 divider * 270 = 810Mhz)

If it doesn't post or its not stable at 3 memory multi, it doesn't necessarily mean that the ram is whats holding you back, but I'm just wondering here.

But if you could possibly get ahold of a stick of 1066 from a friend to test with. You might find that you can get some higher clocks. no guarantee, but could give you an idea as to what's holding you back if its not the cpu itself.

You could also try raising the FSB overvoltage. I have noticed that has been mostly stock throughout most of your testing.


Unfortunately my mobo only has 2.66, 3.33 and 4+ ddr2 multipliers. Additionally, increasing the FSB voltage was keeping it from posting. Do you think I need some cooling on the NB?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherx* 
Unfortunately my mobo only has 2.66, 3.33 and 4+ ddr2 multipliers. Additionally, increasing the FSB voltage was keeping it from posting. Do you think I need some cooling on the NB?

^^ sorry, forgot about that limited multi you have.

I think to not risk damaging anything, you might not be able to push the system any farther with what you have. After looking at your chart again, I don't believe its ram holding you back.

Extra cooling on any part of the computer is never a bad thing. Can't say you will see much improvement in doing so, but could not hurt at all.

I think you might just be pushed as hard as a G31 will go. They aren't known to be great overclockers. If you ever get a chance to upgrade to a p45 ultra durable 3 gigabyte mobo, I think you might be able to get more out of it.

But really, anything over stock should be considered an accomplishment. You paid for 2.5Ghz, and get over 3ghz for the same price. Win


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

I think from what was said I'm going to go with the cheaper G31 in a combo with the cooler master centurian 5 case combo at newegg. I'm getting closer to finishing up this thing, RAM can be easily found so can a hard drive, all I really need is a power supply and heat sink/fan. Anyone know about wattage I need? Just plan on having a HD, couple sticks of 2 GB RAM, ethernet card, video card, the standard stuff. I see anywhere from 350W to 850W in some of the profiles on here. I'm guessing about 500W would do fine, along with an Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
^^ sorry, forgot about that limited multi you have.

I think to not risk damaging anything, you might not be able to push the system any farther with what you have. After looking at your chart again, I don't believe its ram holding you back.

Extra cooling on any part of the computer is never a bad thing. Can't say you will see much improvement in doing so, but could not hurt at all.

I think you might just be pushed as hard as a G31 will go. They aren't known to be great overclockers. If you ever get a chance to upgrade to a p45 ultra durable 3 gigabyte mobo, I think you might be able to get more out of it.

But really, anything over stock should be considered an accomplishment. You paid for 2.5Ghz, and get over 3ghz for the same price. Win

Thanks for all of the help. I'm definitely happy with the results. Overclocking is great. 3.37 @ 1.3V and < 35 C idle isn't bad for a $60 processor. Maybe for the next build I'll research here for the components. The real question, is: will I ever be able to justify a quad-core? Maybe once the price comes down, and more apps are doing 3+ threads.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherx*


Thanks for all of the help. I'm definitely happy with the results. Overclocking is great. 3.37 @ 1.3V and < 35 C idle isn't bad for a $60 processor. Maybe for the next build I'll research here for the components. The real question, is: will I ever be able to justify a quad-core? Maybe once the price comes down, and more apps are doing 3+ threads.


You might try the Newegg customer review boards for some info on pushing it more. Surprisingly, I've just read through reviews on the E5200 and the G31 motherboard and learned a lot. I'm guessing you've already updated your BIOS and stuff like that.


----------



## spakkker

thrasherx - can you swap out any of your mem-mo/bo-cpu ?
I have a g31m-s2l with same dividers and it stays in its box.
Abit are out of business but if you can track down a ip35-e it should be cheap and they *will* o/c anything - my last e5200 was 27 jan 2009 ,costa rica, and I got 3.5 stable and 4.13 max
I just bought another e5200 -malay- and the difference is massive - see p1 
Just something I've read but can you try with *less* memory eg 1gb stick?
I don't think many boards with on-board graphics are hot o/c's
Was tempted by the ud3 and biostar tpower boards but those frills cost money!


----------



## BlueLights

Hey, I recently Overclocked my E7400, I've got the FSB set to 400 with a milti of 9, AI suite shows the cpu running at 3.6 ghz, as does CPU- Z, but under system properties it shows it running at 4.2 GHZ, is this just a misreading or is it actually oc'ed more then I intended? heres a screen shot..sorry its so wide, the screen shot took both my monitors at once I guess.

Edit: Wrong pic, heres a better one =\\ sorry.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlueLights*


Hey, I recently Overclocked my E7400, I've got the FSB set to 400 with a milti of 9, AI suite shows the cpu running at 3.6 ghz, as does CPU- Z, but under system properties it shows it running at 4.2 GHZ, is this just a misreading or is it actually oc'ed more then I intended? heres a screen shot..sorry its so wide, the screen shot took both my monitors at once I guess.

Edit: Wrong pic, heres a better one = sorry.


Nice Overclock.

Windows and other things will read your speed as if you were using the stock multiplier. So when you OC with lower multi than stock, with higher fsb speeds, it shows as if you had a crazy high clock sometimes. Try multiplying your fsb speed by the stock multi and see if that matches up.

And btw, I don't think overclockerFX can put you on the board because. . . well its a e7400 and not an e5x00 series


----------



## rohitshakti

Hi friends,

i hv recently bought e5200 with G31 s2l, 2gb kingston 800 mhz with Bijli cabinet and its default smps.

Can anybody help me out in ocing the pc as what has to be overclocked first and how. OCing will be on stock cooler.

Regards


----------



## W4LNUT5

Try 301fsb x 12 multi //301 fsb keeps memory at stock speeds

with 1.40Vcore in bios //could be sufficient. with vdrop you should see 1.36v in cpu-z

memory multi at 2.66 //keeps ram at stock speeds


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


thrasherx - can you swap out any of your mem-mo/bo-cpu ?
I have a g31m-s2l with same dividers and it stays in its box.
Abit are out of business but if you can track down a ip35-e it should be cheap and they *will* o/c anything - my last e5200 was 27 jan 2009 ,costa rica, and I got 3.5 stable and 4.13 max
I just bought another e5200 -malay- and the difference is massive - see p1 
Just something I've read but can you try with *less* memory eg 1gb stick?
I don't think many boards with on-board graphics are hot o/c's
Was tempted by the ud3 and biostar tpower boards but those frills cost money!


When you say that the difference is massive between malaysia and costa rica, do you mean that chips from malaysia overclock better?


----------



## Lionmaster

well heres my overclock with a new e5200 in my new board im still fine tuning for stability so expect an update with some orthos in the next few days

well heres a screenshot of my superpi 1m but its a a different frequency then the cpuz is it still valid it was at 4128(358.9x11.5) mem multi at 3.33 timings at 1195mhz 5-4-4-15 @1.96v i think

i cant remember entirely this is all just a bunch of quick overclocking ill have updates on it in a a little bit once i get out of classes and back home with better info and a cpuz validate for the superpi and prolly a better one


----------



## codyh

I have my E5200 on the way. Will hopefully be getting this thing going by this weekend at the latest.


----------



## spakkker

Thrasherx - I have read, and do believe, that malay chips o/c better. In my case it was made more apparent because my old e5200 was 1.25vid and the malay is 1.125vid .


----------



## jspeedracer

Here's my latest for superpi mod 13.45s @ 4.2Ghz, 
validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551350

I do believe I have a stick of ram going bad, won't even i.d. in cpuz and giving memory errors. Ran good while it lasted lol


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

I just ordered all my stuff from NewEgg. Got my E5200 processor today from Dell, the rest of the stuff coming this weekend (I hope.)


----------



## rohitshakti

Doesn't i need a cooler for going till 3 ghz? will stock do the work till 3ghz and will also save me from burning my processor?

How should i start OCing my E5200 and what precautions should i take etc...? Pls tell in detail as i am new and i really don't want to fry my pc.

Regards


----------



## rohitshakti

Doesn't i need a cooler for going till 3 ghz? will stock do the work till 3ghz and will also save me from burning my processor?

How should i start OCing my E5200 and what precautions should i take etc...? Pls tell in detail as i am new and i really don't want to fry my pc.

Regards


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spakkker* 
Thrasherx - I have read, and do believe, that malay chips o/c better. In my case it was made more apparent because my old e5200 was 1.25vid and the malay is 1.125vid .

That's good to know, though I'm honestly fine where I'm at. I'm afraid that if I want to push mine much harder I'd want to invest in a better motherboard, and/or better ram. Where do you find what your VID is? My BIOS says 1.2V stock voltage.


----------



## spakkker

Hi , I use core temp - it tells vid on its open screen. 
My old cpu did 3.5 stable at 1.416v with 1.25 vid - new cpu with 1.125 vid does 3.825 stable at 1.400v - it did 3.125 at 1.1... volts! stock


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rohitshakti*


Doesn't i need a cooler for going till 3 ghz? will stock do the work till 3ghz and will also save me from burning my processor?

How should i start OCing my E5200 and what precautions should i take etc...? Pls tell in detail as i am new and i really don't want to fry my pc.

Regards



I was able to hit 3.4Ghz on stock cooler so I would say you should be fine to at least 3.2Ghz, maybe up to 3.6Ghz. Depends on how low you can keep your volts.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


Hi , I use core temp - it tells vid on its open screen. 
My old cpu did 3.5 stable at 1.416v with 1.25 vid - new cpu with 1.125 vid does 3.825 stable at 1.400v - it did 3.125 at 1.1... volts! stock


Gotcha... mine is 1.2V so not great, but not terrible.


----------



## eminded1

i had mine for a while at 1.47, 1.36 after droop, and it was a t 3500, now i have it at 3000mhz at 1.23 load and 1.30 idle.i might try and see how far i can go without givin it MAd volts.


----------



## codyh

E5200 with Xiggy will be here tomorrow but mobo will be a few more days. Ugh.


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eminded1* 
i had mine for a while at 1.47, 1.36 after droop, and it was a t 3500, now i have it at 3000mhz at 1.23 load and 1.30 idle.i might try and see how far i can go without givin it MAd volts.

Does your board have the option of enabling Load Line Calibration? It should reduce VDroop. I noticed that if I enabled it, there is 0 VDroop from idle to load. Though, if you are going to use it, be careful as it can overshoot the voltage of your processor (by a small margin, for a small amount of time after heavy load).


----------



## SLeeZeY

YAY, mine just came through the door 30 seconds ago, now time to bring my rig back to life and BURN THE **** OUT OF IT lol

edit:










Next post, from my machine, and I can turn off this spare POS one forever.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Good luck


----------



## SLeeZeY

Here I am









Right explain this too me.










I'm guessing its the power saving thingy thats slowed it down.

Also, lol @ my BIOS stating Intel E5200 12.96Ghz

edit: the VID was 1.0 when CPUZ first opened I think ?


----------



## qaz393

CPUZ doesnt show VID. it shows Vcore. get coretemp to show the VID


----------



## W4LNUT5

@sleezy

Update bios from manufacturer's site to gain support for some 45nm's

disable EIST in bios.


----------



## SLeeZeY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
@sleezy

Update bios from manufacturer's site to gain support for some 45nm's

disable EIST in bios.

Yeah I was gonna kill the EIST thing when I start abusing it. The Bios is already up to date, its supported as of 1.8 or something and I have 2.10, its a hiccup I can live with









Quote:


Originally Posted by *qaz393* 
CPUZ doesnt show VID. it shows Vcore. get coretemp to show the VID

Ah ok, BIOS says my Vcore is 1.5 though









Here's the coretemp screenie, the VID seems good, but this is my first 45nm so I'm not entrely sure.


----------



## W4LNUT5

1.15VID is very good.


----------



## SLeeZeY

Yay










edit: spoke too soon, I took my rig back out to its home in the Manroom, and my net won't work, been out there for half an hour trying to fix it


----------



## PizzaMan

Well guys, I just upgraded to an e8400es. I put it in and ran 3Dmark06. My e5200 at 3.75Ghz beats the e8400 at stock. With my setup, the e5200 has a 1000 point lead.

Going the put the e5200 is a rig I'm building for my wife. So she will get off my comp. hehehhe


----------



## spar

Just installed my new cooler, Geminii S, together with 2x2GB Crucial Ballistix PC2-6400 800mhz









edit: And just did my first temp test, 39C on full load







Finally can overclock this baby!


----------



## SLeeZeY

My multi will not go from 6! And if I up the FSB the boot guard kicks in, even though its disabled, Speed Step is diabled too!

BSEL here I come.


----------



## yeah123

@hondacity sir nice o.c yeah123 tpc hehehe

mis my e5200







max oc before is 2.9++ on a ecs 945 gct m2 1333 using set fsb


----------



## wes45013

Ive got the best i believe ill get if i wann keep this chip around for a [email protected]

11.5 x 333 = 3829 mghz. pretty good

fsb form 800 to 1333. that about as good as that gets without a bsel mod.

ocz 6400 ddr2 800 runing at 885 wit 4-5-5-18. ( stock for 800mhz is 5-5-5-18

And the vcore is 1.47 volts


----------



## SLeeZeY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY* 
My multi will not go from 6! And if I up the FSB the boot guard kicks in, even though its disabled, Speed Step is diabled too!

BSEL here I come.


^^^ Help, someone!

I get a chip with a good VID, and the multi is stuck at 6 lol

And even though CPUZ and CoreTemp both say I have 2 cores (0&1) I can't check the option to see core 1, it only shows me zero. Device manager says I have the right chip and both cores, but its clearly running at 1.25Ghz or there abouts.


----------



## spar

Why does Orthos say my mutliplier is on 12.5? I've put it on 12 like CPU-Z says.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY*


^^^ Help, someone!

I get a chip with a good VID, and the multi is stuck at 6 lol

And even though CPUZ and CoreTemp both say I have 2 cores (0&1) I can't check the option to see core 1, it only shows me zero. Device manager says I have the right chip and both cores, but its clearly running at 1.25Ghz or there abouts.


Are you using the MOBO in sig?

I don't see the E5200 supported for that motherboard. Looks like it supports the 65nm LGA775's, but not the 45nm's
http://www.asrock.com/mb/cpu.asp?Mod...e-eSATA2&s=775

And its listed as supporting up to ddr2 667 and not ddr2 800

You might wanna buy a new mobo

(And sometimes, creating a thread can be a faster way to get help. Not everyone here is always on, or even looking at the thread. In this case, you have a genuine reason to create a thread)


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY*


^^^ Help, someone!

I get a chip with a good VID, and the multi is stuck at 6 lol

And even though CPUZ and CoreTemp both say I have 2 cores (0&1) I can't check the option to see core 1, it only shows me zero. Device manager says I have the right chip and both cores, but its clearly running at 1.25Ghz or there abouts.


Does it still do that when you stress the CPU with a program like Orthos or OCCT? If the clock speed doesn't change from 1.2GHz even under full load, there's a problem. If it goes to 2.5GHz when you stress the CPU with one of those programs then your fine. I had the same problems with my old EVGA 650i Ultra board. Even if I turned off all the power saving features it would still lower the multiplier at idle. It doesn't hurt anything. Even if your overclocking. My E5200 at 3.6GHz (10x360) runs at 2.16GHz (6x360) at idle.


----------



## SLeeZeY

Yep, took my P4 3.06 to 4ghz with only an FSB change, never had an issue OC'ing on Asrocks unlike everyone else... until now.

I just had a South Park episode running on Divx, CPUZ, FarCry2 on near enough max settings, Windows Live Messenger, Vista Side Bar with all my crap in it, and 10 IE windows.

Clock speed didn't budge from 1.2Ghz


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY*


Yep, took my P4 3.06 to 4ghz with only an FSB change, never had an issue OC'ing on Asrocks unlike everyone else... until now.

I just had a South Park episode running on Divx, CPUZ, FarCry2 on near enough max settings, Windows Live Messenger, Vista Side Bar with all my crap in it, and 10 IE windows.

Clock speed didn't budge from 1.2Ghz


I still say try using a CPU stressing program (Orthos, OCCT, or Intel Thermal Analysis Tool). Have you tried flashing to the newest BIOS? You could also try resetting the BIOS.


----------



## kirayamato26

With those things, it shouldn't budge from 1.2GHz for more than 1 second anyways. Mine stays at 1.8GHz (300 FSB) even with a 1080p H.264 video with karaoke soft subtitles and many other things open.


----------



## W4LNUT5

@sleezey - you don't have to break the bank getting a newer motherboard that supports 45nm's

example - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813186145

But if you really wanna push that chip, you would look into an EP45-UD3P
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358

-And, did anyone read my post?? 45nm is not supported on that particular asrock board.


----------



## SLeeZeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*


Have you tried flashing to the newest BIOS? You could also try resetting the BIOS.


*Epic fail*

When I ordered I checked the site and I swear it said YES as of 5 versions ago (approx) I just looked again, it supports everything as of 2.10 (which I have) except the E5200 !!!

What.

I'll mail them for a beta, they're good like that. I have issues before and it turned out to be a wierd cable quirk (40 vs 80 IDE) and they offered me a new board even though I got this second hand









Looks like I will be doing that BSEL mode if I can't get a new BIOS


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Why does Orthos say my mutliplier is on 12.5? I've put it on 12 like CPU-Z says.


It reads the multi as if it was stock. Windows does too. CPU-Z is correct


----------



## SLeeZeY

No newegg for me, I'm in the UK.

I'll have a look around for a new board when I have cash again, it only took like 2 months to get this chip :|

Need two PCI-E though, I 'was' gonna do some CF, but that 2nd card will have to wait.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY*


*Epic fail*

When I ordered I checked the site and I swear it said YES as of 5 versions ago (approx) I just looked again, it supports everything as of 2.10 (which I have) except the E5200 !!!

What.

I'll mail them for a beta, they're good like that. I have issues before and it turned out to be a wierd cable quirk (40 vs 80 IDE) and they offered me a new board even though I got this second hand









Looks like I will be doing that BSEL mode if I can't get a new BIOS


What is the exact model number of the board you own? A link to their website would also work. So they don't have any BIOS that supports the E5200?


----------



## SLeeZeY

Nope, I just checked the list again *cries* lol

I mailed them to see if they could hook me up with a different bios as another one of the conroe boards has the same chipset but DOES support 45nm chips.

But it looks like I'm gonna try the BSEL 800 - 1066


----------



## men8ifr

woops supposed to be 3 hrs prime 95 to get on the list dumbass!!

Anyway I've hit 4.2ghz now so will post that up.


----------



## dieselJosh

Am I correct that "R0" stepping is the best for OC at the moment?

Anybody recommend a cheap micro ATX motherboard known to be capable of a decent overclock?

I haven't built a computer in years, and want to get back into gaming again. The "system builder marathon" threads over at tomshardware.com have been my education these last 6 months. I welcome other suggestions for threads to read. Thanks!


----------



## benkrishman

I'm not sure if this is the right thread, but I figured there would be knowledgeable people here who may be able to help.

New parts for my pc came in today, the first pc I've built in several years. I got a gigabyte motherboard(G41M-ES2L) an E5200 and 2x2GB G.Skill DDR2 800(timing 4-4-4-12).

After putting the parts together I booted up and went into the bios. The ram timing was off, and I adjusted that as it seemed easy enough. However when I'm looking at the CPU settings it doesn't seem right.

It has the CPU frequency listed at 1.70GHz (200x8.5). Is this correct or should it be 2.50GHz?

The adjustable settings in M.I.T. are :

RObust Graphics Booster [Auto]
CPU CLock Ratio [8x]
Fine CPU Clock Ratio [0.5x]

CPU Host Clock Control [Disabled]
CPU Host Requency(Mhz) 266 (this is greyed out)
PCI Express Frequency(Mhz) [Auto]

Do I need to change any of these settings to bring the cpu up to stock performance?

I don't yet have an OS installed on the computer(just finished blanking the hdd) so I can't say what the readings would be from cpu-z. I don't have much experience at all overlcocking, so I'd just like to get it up to stock speed for now.


----------



## kirayamato26

Don't worry about it, and just set the CPU Clock Ratio to 12, this happens on my motherboard as well when I clear the CMOS or install a new processor. I recommend you to load the optimized defaults first instead of going through the settings though, the optimized defaults should give you the full multiplier.


----------



## benkrishman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Don't worry about it, and just set the CPU Clock Ratio to 12, this happens on my motherboard as well when I clear the CMOS or install a new processor. I recommend you to load the optimized defaults first instead of going through the settings though, the optimized defaults should give you the full multiplier.

Ok, thanks!


----------



## W4LNUT5

@ benkrishman - kirayamato26 means *12.5*


----------



## kirayamato26

No, I mean 12. There are two options, 1 for the integer, and one for the 0.5, the one that needs upping on his board is the integer, his 0.5 is already set at 0.5.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


No, I mean 12. There are two options, 1 for the integer, and one for the 0.5, the one that needs upping on his board is the integer, his 0.5 is already set at 0.5.


i C


----------



## qaz393

is it worth downgrading my Q9650 to a E5200 or a E8400?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qaz393*


is it worth downgrading my Q9650 to a E5200 or a E8400?


For what purpose? Just to sell the quad and save money with the dual core?
-Depends on what your needs are. If you're not doing hardcore multithreaded apps, then a cheap dual core could work out nicely for you.


----------



## qaz393

i havent found many games that have maxed out this CPU yet. left 4 dead is taking around 60-70 percent max i think.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *codyh* 
E5200 with Xiggy will be here tomorrow but mobo will be a few more days. Ugh.

You won't ever buy anything but Xigmatek after this one


----------



## spar

Just got my fist fatal error in prime 95, FSB set at 260x12=3.12Ghz, FSB:RAM is 1:1, Vcore at 1.225V in my BIOS, all the other voltages are still on auto. (CPU-Z says Vcore is 1.208V btw). Guess it needs more juice right?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Just got my fist fatal error in prime 95, FSB set at 260x12=3.12Ghz, FSB:RAM is 1:1, Vcore at 1.225V in my BIOS, all the other voltages are still on auto. (CPU-Z says Vcore is 1.208V btw). Guess it needs more juice right?


rgr rgr


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Just got my fist fatal error in prime 95, FSB set at 260x12=3.12Ghz, FSB:RAM is 1:1, Vcore at 1.225V in my BIOS, all the other voltages are still on auto. (CPU-Z says Vcore is 1.208V btw). Guess it needs more juice right?


Yes - I would try 1.3 or 1.35 if you have an aftermarket cooler both within intel specs. Watch your idle volts is not too high - it will be higher than under load.


----------



## spar

Ah thank you guys.

CPU temp is 47C under load with my new Geminii S







Didnt know voltages are higher when idling, good to know, will pay some more attention to that, usually I just monitored it when running orthos or prime95 on full load.


----------



## SLeeZeY

The upside of my fail fry is that the chip @1.2Ghz is still running faster than my old one, but is only a few degree's above ambient temps with my copper lump on top of it


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY*


The upside of my fail fry is that the chip @1.2Ghz is still running faster than my old one, but is only a few degree's above ambient temps with my copper lump on top of it










Dual Core FTW

-Hope you get a new board soon. You should check the F/S section here on OCN. I'm sure you could get something cheap enough.


----------



## codyh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


You won't ever buy anything but Xigmatek after this one










This is my second Xiggy. The last one I had was lapped and on a E8400 which was also lapped.


----------



## AmgMake

Got new cooler, Xigmatek HDT-SD964. Small enough to fit my case







Now running stable 333x11 with 1.336v and temps few degrees lower than with stock cooler at 333x10 1.225v.

Edit: Forgot validation


----------



## Lionmaster

well i had my mini suicide run that i did to get this clock which is nowhere near stable, ibt bsod's the comp and i dare not raise voltages any higher if curios the cpuz readout of volts was 1.454v in bios it was llc-on, vcore-1.47500v , cpu termination-1.38, pll-1.69, mch-1.36, mch ref-+1, mch/dd ref-1.050(+3), ich i/o-1.610(+3), ich1.3(+2), vdimm-1.98v, all other ram volts+4


not too bad dont ya say what would you guys reccomend for the max volts to push through my ddr3? i know the 1.98 was pushing it alot but it all runs fine still if there was any damage i havnt felt the effects yet


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Just got my shipment in. Turns out I forgot to order the heatsink, so I'll have to make it with the stock heatsink for now. Is thermal paste necessary when using the stock Intel heatsink? The instructions say nothing about it. I really don't want to have to put it on there and then take it off in a few weeks when I get a new heatsink.


----------



## kirayamato26

The stock Intel HSF has TIM pre-applied, so no, you do not need to apply any.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Okay cool, thanks. Makes it a lot easier to set my computer up and use it and later on get a better heatsink.


----------



## spar

53C on full load, Vcore at 1.296, think Im gonna stop around 3.5ghz if it lets me


----------



## kirayamato26

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this, but oh well.

So I reformatted my computer yesterday, but now I find it lagging like hell when I'm doing massive copy and pasting (same HDD, different partitions) of files, by massive I mean about 100,000 files, and 70Gb in total. I never noticed a slowdown in system speed, or reduction in responsiveness before reformatting, when copying and pasting.

Oh, and when I say slowdown, I mean the system runs slower than it is running IBT and multitasking.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Anyone have any advice on how to maximize airflow? I got the side fan blowing in to the mother boards, like the case had it. The back one is blowing out. I have another fan for the bottom and don't know whether to make it blow in or out.


----------



## kirayamato26

What's recommended is in from the front, and out from the top and back. I personally only have 1 fan installed on the case, and that is an exhaust at the back. I need more fans, I know, I'll buy some the next time I'm over at a computer store.

Anyone want to help me? This thing is running unbelievably laggy, I'm experiencing lags while typing this, and all the computer is doing is a Windows Update.


----------



## Cuida

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=552822 @ 1.36v @ stock cooler :]


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
What's recommended is in from the front, and out from the top and back. I personally only have 1 fan installed on the case, and that is an exhaust at the back. I need more fans, I know, I'll buy some the next time I'm over at a computer store.

Anyone want to help me? This thing is running unbelievably laggy, I'm experiencing lags while typing this, and all the computer is doing is a Windows Update.

You have the exact same case as me!







I use dual Antec TriCool 120mm fans to cool my system (one is installed in the front and the other is in the back). The front fan pulls cool air in and the back fan pulls hot air out. By the way the fan that came with the case doesn't move much air. It's a very nice quiet fan but isn't very useful in cooling a system effectively. I put the fan in my HTPC. What temperature is your CPU running at?


----------



## kirayamato26

With a nice toasty room temperature of 26C, it runs at 58C with the case closed under Linpack. Open the case, and temperatures drop ~3C. I know what you mean with the stock fan, it blows less air than a 80mm at 1200 RPM, or at least, that's what it feels like.


----------



## spar

Argh, this E5200 is just messing with me.

I did a prime95 torture test last night for 1Â½ hour, no errors, I get up in the morning, check my email, freaking reboot.

Its on now!

edit: Ok that was really weird, im @ [email protected], rebooted, and lost all .exe file associations... Dont know if thats a OC'ing problem or Spybot messing with Vista. Im guessing the latter.


----------



## Nikos747

Just an update with EP43-DS3L (awful memory performance, awful dividers)

The audio quality although is the best I have ever had, even better from Creative SB X-fi Extreme Audio I have.

Testing on CD-Version Vista (656MB) just to see if the Installation works.

I am sure I can get better results on XP lite version (212MB).










Update my scores please


----------



## spakkker

*12.421* - @ *4.475* my best yet 
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9792/12421.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553406
Nikos, have you ever used Abit ip35 m/board?
Is your e5200 malay?


----------



## spar

CPU Voltage at 1.385V in my BIOS, is that reasonable for this kind of OC? If it is, Im pretty satisfied with my first real attempt. Temps are a bit high but the thermal compound might still need some time to really kick in. (installed a new cooler recently)


----------



## kirayamato26

It depends on the CPU, if you have a Costa Rica CPU like I do, then it is reasonable voltage. I need around 1.36V Vcore, 1.34V FSB Termination, 1.65V PLL, 1.2V MCH, and the GTL Reference voltages set at the 0.67x setting for 3450MHz(yes, I need to tweak all of those, even GTL). I think your temperatures are fine, mine are like that in IBT at 3GHz, but I don't know what class the Geminii is on.


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
It depends on the CPU, if you have a Costa Rica CPU like I do, then it is reasonable voltage. I need around 1.36V Vcore, 1.34V FSB Termination, 1.65V PLL, 1.2V MCH, and the GTL Reference voltages set at the 0.67x setting for 3450MHz(yes, I need to tweak all of those, even GTL). I think your temperatures are fine, mine are like that in IBT at 3GHz, but I don't know what class the Geminii is on.

If I remember correctly it was made in Costa Rica. Is there anyway to check that without pulling off the cooler?
Luckily only needed to change the CPU voltage, rest of it is still on Auto. And the cooler is pretty good. Had a Hyper TX2 before this, and I saw temperature drop of around 7C on load. But if this is around the same temp you guys getting Im in the clear.


----------



## kirayamato26

It says it on the box, on the big white sticker. Maybe someone should start a "Costa Rica Overclocking Thread" for novelty. If I had known better, I would've asked the sales to find one made in Malaysia for me.


----------



## spar

Found the box







Made in Malaysia.


----------



## StepsAscend

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553885

3.6 GHz. Good for everyday use. Experimentation to come.


----------



## AmgMake

Mine is made in Costa Rica also but my VID is luckily 1.1625v so it's not that bad


----------



## glussier

The place of fabrication doesn't mean much, my best E5200 overclocker was manufactured in Malaysia. The whole fpo/batch number is more meaningfull than that 1 digit representing the country where the cpu was manufactured. Instead of starting a whole thread based on place of fabrication, on the first page, the fpo/batch should have been included, this way we could have made a nice graph showing the E5200 overclock based on their fpo/batch number.

Note that I have 2 E5200 that have been folding 24/7 for the past 3 months, one at 4.01ghz and the other at 3.87ghz.


----------



## spar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554120

Im happy with my CPU overclock, now my new RAM sticks will get some abuse









But could someone guide me into what RAM divider would be best for me? Am I on the right track with it when set to 3:4?


----------



## Nikos747

Yes, it is Malaysia made, I haven't used Abit with P35 but with socket 939

Athlon 4200 X2 @ 2.815MHz.


----------



## Nikos747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


*12.421* - @ *4.475* my best yet 
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9792/12421.png
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553406
Nikos, have you ever used Abit ip35 m/board?
Is your e5200 malay?


Not yet, but I like Guru fan voltage modification.

It is Malaysia M0.


----------



## Nikos747

Voltage used 1.51250V


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


The place of fabrication doesn't mean much, my best E5200 overclocker was manufactured in Malaysia. The whole fpo/batch number is more meaningfull than that 1 digit representing the country where the cpu was manufactured. Instead of starting a whole thread based on place of fabrication, on the first page, the fpo/batch should have been included, this way we could have made a nice graph showing the E5200 overclock based on their fpo/batch number.

Note that I have 2 E5200 that have been folding 24/7 for the past 3 months, one at 4.01ghz and the other at 3.87ghz.


i have p5ql-se what voltages did you use to overclock 5200 like that 
i canÂ´t past 3.3ghz


----------



## jihe

Here is one more for you guys, IP35-E + crappy cooler master hyper TX2, passed OCCT two hours small.


----------



## denton_12

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554587

As far as stability, I have yet to try to run something to validate this.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jihe*


Here is one more for you guys, IP35-E + crappy cooler master hyper TX2, passed OCCT two hours small.



Dude, that's pretty nice. You should look into a bigger cooler.

I put my old e5200 in a rig for my wife with an IP35-e board and a TX2. I went for a conservative 3.5Ghz w/ 1.36v and 62c load OCCT.


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 









Voltage used 1.51250V

Holy [email protected] nearly 5 ghz.... 1.5v..... Are you gonna keep it at that 24/7?

What other voltages/settings did you change? Anything to do with CPU GTL ref volts?

Is this in water?

What speed could you get out of 1.3ish volts.. I suspect my 5200 could run silimar to this if I shoved enough volts through it (I'm on air though...) 4.8 is tempting....(a big jump from 4.2...)

The info on this forum seems to be don't run them over the intel recommended 1.37 volts though I think people on other forums run them a lot higher (1.5maybe)

I suspect it would last 4 years+ on 1.5v (don't quite me though) by that time I'd have a new chip...


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denton_12* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554587

As far as stability, I have yet to try to run something to validate this.

What was your voltage?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


i have p5ql-se what voltages did you use to overclock 5200 like that 
i canÂ´t past 3.3ghz


1.38 is the vcore for both sitting idle in windows.


----------



## codyh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *men8ifr*


The info on this forum seems to be don't run them over the intel recommended 1.37 volts though I think people on other forums run them a lot higher (1.5maybe)

I suspect it would last 4 years+ on 1.5v (don't quite me though) by that time I'd have a new chip...


I have noticed this too. There seems to be a lot of other forums and sites that push their E5200 beyond 1.37. I was reading a review on tomshardware where even they pushed it close to 1.5v. I am wondering if this CPU would still last a few years with this high of a voltage.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Read my sig guys. And go to the link. (Should be obvious which one).

Pizza, and now I, have been trying to bring the max volts to peoples attention. 1.45v = max, not 1.36v


----------



## codyh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Read my sig guys. And go to the link. (Should be obvious which one).

Pizza, and now I, have been trying to bring the max volts to peoples attention. 1.45v = max, not 1.36v


Great thanks! +rep


----------



## Nikos747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *men8ifr*


Holy [email protected] nearly 5 ghz.... 1.5v..... Are you gonna keep it at that 24/7?

What other voltages/settings did you change? Anything to do with CPU GTL ref volts?

Is this in water?

What speed could you get out of 1.3ish volts.. I suspect my 5200 could run silimar to this if I shoved enough volts through it (I'm on air though...) 4.8 is tempting....(a big jump from 4.2...)

The info on this forum seems to be don't run them over the intel recommended 1.37 volts though I think people on other forums run them a lot higher (1.5maybe)

I suspect it would last 4 years+ on 1.5v (don't quite me though) by that time I'd have a new chip...



I am done tweaking with this mobo until lapping.

My voltages are 1.5125V for CPU, 1.75V PLL, FSB Term 1.4V. 1.2V MCH.

I use Gemin II with 14cm fan instead of 2x120.

Of course, I am not going to keep it 24/7 because it is not 100% stable. I don't care about voltages only about stability.

I can't boot up with more than 1.5250V due to GeminII maybe so... Ultra 120 Extreme to come with lapping


----------



## wes45013

how did you ge your bus speed so high. B sel mod??


----------



## Nikos747

No Bsel mod or any other mod, only tweaking voltages, dividers, timings. Of course it is not stable.


----------



## Nikos747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
how did you ge your bus speed so high. B sel mod??

Any Bsel mod available ?


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 
I don't care about voltages only about stability











Anyways, my biggest problem now seems the temperature. Vcore is at 1.38V in CPU-Z, getting around 63C on full load with Prime95. Tried IBT, stopped it after 15 seconds cause it it reached 72C and didnt looked like it was stopping, that program is crazy.


----------



## Nikos747

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spar* 









Anyways, my biggest problem now seems the temperature. Vcore is at 1.38V in CPU-Z, getting around 63C on full load with Prime95. Tried IBT, stopped it after 15 seconds cause it it reached 72C and didnt looked like it was stopping, that program is crazy.

I had my E5200 with stock thermaltake cooler (5 Euro), 95oC with orthos 1.5750 Volt for 20 minutes lol ! ! !

4hr Orthos is enough for me. IBT is out of range.

Anyway, what is your goal ? Mine is 11s 1M spi.

I think you can get 3.9GHz (12,5x312 for start) orthos stable with around 1.4V (1.3850-1.41250) ,depends on your mobo.

Then you can find your max 100% stable FSB around this core speed.

And to tell you the truth I think that even 3.5GHz are good enough for 24/7


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikos747*


I had my E5200 with stock thermaltake cooler (5 Euro), 95oC with orthos 1.5750 Volt for 20 minutes lol ! ! !












Quote:



Anyway, what is your goal ? Mine is 11s 1M spi.

I think you can get 3.9GHz (12,5x312 for start) orthos stable with around 1.4V (1.3850-1.41250) ,depends on your mobo.

Then you can find your max 100% stable FSB around this core speed.

And to tell you the truth I think that even 3.5GHz are good enough for 24/7


I wanna get around 4Ghz, preferably 24/7, but I dont know if thats do-able.

Right now getting 15.8s on 1M superpi, stock was 22.7s, goal is to get low 14s.

I'll play around some more with the settings, currently having 320x11 set in my BIOS. I was around 333x10.5 but that didnt really worked out well.

333x10.5 Requires more voltages to the CPU than 320x11 right? If I want to set my multiplier higher, lets say 280x12.5, I'll drop the Vcore a few from 1.39 to around 1.35/1.36? (FSB x multi = 3.5Ghz)

I think Im sure, but its better to know for sure.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*











I wanna get around 4Ghz, preferably 24/7, but I dont know if that do-able.

Right now getting 15.8s on 1M superpi, stock was 22.7s, goal is to get low 14s.

I'll play around some more with the settings, currently having 320x11 set in my BIOS. I was around 333x10.5 but that didnt really worked out well.

333x10.5 Requires more voltages to the CPU than 320x11 right? If I want to set my multiplier higher, lets say 280x12.5, I'll drop the Vcore a few from 1.39 to around 1.35/1.36? (FSB x multi = 3.5Ghz)

I think Im sure, but its better to know for sure.


Higher speeds in general require higher voltages, not necessarily just higher fsb speeds.

For you, because you are using 800mhz ram, you may need to try to use the higher multi. Me, I prefer higher fsb OC'ing.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, these things love voltage. Seeing some nice OCs. Keep up the work.

1.45v and keep voltage under ~75c during stress test. 1.55v even OK for short bench runs. I would not suggest going over 1.6v on bench runs, unless you are on water.

I do wanna this that 4.8 hit 5.0Ghz.


----------



## denton_12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *men8ifr* 
What was your voltage?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554620

I got it over 4 ghz, very unstable though. I put it at 1.41 to get it here, for the 3.94 I had it at I think 1.38


----------



## spar

I cant seem to get stable on 290x12.5

Prime95 keeps getting random errors after a few minutes.

CPU BIOS Voltage is at 1.4125V, on CPU-Z its 1.4V on full load.










RAM divider is 1:1, all the other voltages are on auto. Whats holding me back? Should I pump more power to the CPU?

I was stable at 1.3875V @ 320x11, now Im not with 1.4125V @ 290x12.5, thats only a small jump in core speed, but a big one in volts.

*edit*:

Ok, after all this trial and error, Im going for a 3.5Ghz overclock 24/7, everything beyond that requires too much volt for not so much speed. Doesnt seem to matter much what multiplier or FSB speed I use, it wants +1.425V on the Vcore, which gets the core temperatures 68C on full load.

So currently it looks like this:



Do you guys have any suggestions on my RAM settings? Cause 11x320 is faster than 10.5x334;

















Or isnt it?


----------



## kirayamato26

There's another setting to RAM, called performance level. Usually, with a high FSB, the higher the performance level will be (slower it will be, take it as a timing). Some motherboards will allow you to tweak this setting manually, 1 performance level is roughly 150 ~ 200Mb/s more bandwidth (at least on my setup). On Gigabyte boards, this would be the "Performance Enhance" option under MIT (I have mine set to "Extreme", it finds the lowest performance level that it can use, and still POST). And I noticed that you have really high latency to your memory, my RAM at 800Mhz (5-5-5-15-2T) gets roughly 6.9Gb/s read, 6.3gb/s write, 6.3gb/s copy, and 73ns latency. And remember, 800Mhz RAM is only supposed to do 6.4gb/s operations by JEDEC standards, or the naming scheme, or whatever.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I usually turn those settings off and manually set my timings. Until I have found my OC, I try to keep the ram to as close to stock as possible (so that I know its not the cause of an unstable clock).

After I found my OC, then I will start to bring it higher (if possible).

I have never used those performance enhance options in the gigabyte bios. Good to know what they actually do now. lol


----------



## kirayamato26

It does a lot actually, having it on "Standard" is 1Gb/s ~ 2Gb/s less bandwidth than "Extreme", and it increases access latency by about 17ns.


----------



## jspeedracer

ram timings and speeds will give you huge gains in benching. everest has a good test for latency. here's mine..


----------



## kirayamato26

Wow, 800Mhz RAM OCed to 1040? How many volts are you giving it? The highest I've tried was 1000 with auto timings and 2.1V, and it wouldn't even POST.


----------



## jspeedracer

just 2.2v , its cas4 ram which 1066 ram is usually the same stuff just clocked and timed higher, along with more volts. i set the main timings 5-5-5-12 and turn the memory profile to extreme and it will squeeze the tightest timings it can out for you typically. if you're clocked too high though it won't post, the dual bios makes it easy test though.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


There's another setting to RAM, called performance level. Usually, with a high FSB, the higher the performance level will be (slower it will be, take it as a timing). Some motherboards will allow you to tweak this setting manually, 1 performance level is roughly 150 ~ 200Mb/s more bandwidth (at least on my setup). On Gigabyte boards, this would be the "Performance Enhance" option under MIT (I have mine set to "Extreme", it finds the lowest performance level that it can use, and still POST). And I noticed that you have really high latency to your memory, my RAM at 800Mhz (5-5-5-15-2T) gets roughly 6.9Gb/s read, 6.3gb/s write, 6.3gb/s copy, and 73ns latency. And remember, 800Mhz RAM is only supposed to do 6.4gb/s operations by JEDEC standards, or the naming scheme, or whatever.


Yeah I remember that setting, AI Clock Twister. I have the AI Transaction Booster too, already had the Clock Twister on "Stronger" (highest setting), but Ive set it back when I started to mess with my FSB speed again. 
I'll turn it back on Stronger when I get home, I forgot that I did that too with the multiplier on 11x320...


----------



## azlvda

my g.skill pi black pc6400 @1066 5-5-5-15 2.20v
and @888 4-4-4-12 2.08v


----------



## Nikos747




----------



## spar

Awesome time Niko


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

I just made my system, everything is working fine, but I found something kind of weird. My system is UNDER clocking, somehow. I have an E5200. The core speed is only 1200 mhz when I go into CPU Z to check it. I have a Gigabyte board, I wonder if the BIOS is set wrong.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOCARDSGO32*


I just made my system, everything is working fine, but I found something kind of weird. My system is UNDER clocking, somehow. I have an E5200. The core speed is only 1200 mhz when I go into CPU Z to check it. I have a Gigabyte board, I wonder if the BIOS is set wrong.


That's probably SpeedStep's doing.

Disable C1E and EIST in the BIOS and your done.

edit:

Fastest superpi score I could get


















More mhz to RAM would require 2.0V, but I want to 'expand' my CPU cooler first with 2 fans so it cools the RAM too. Dont know if I can have tighter timings, my mobo started beeping when I changed the Transaction something so I decided to give it some rest









Forgot the CPU-Z validation;


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Yeah that was it! I'm up to 2.5 ghz now. Getting faster performance by just turning off a silly setting is always nice. Although it says it changes the processor performance with what it does, so does it matter?


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOCARDSGO32* 
Yeah that was it! I'm up to 2.5 ghz now. Getting faster performance by just turning off a silly setting is always nice. Although it says it changes the processor performance with what it does, so does it matter?

It doesnt to me. SpeedStep underclocks your computer, they couldnt invent a worse option if they tried.

Quote:

This allows the processor to meet the instantaneous performance needs of the operation being performed, while minimizing power draw and heat dissipation.
It underclocks your CPU, all day everyday :swearing:


----------



## kirayamato26

I left my EIST and C1E on. It reduces the idle heat dissipation by ~6C, which means that the processor won't be heating up your room as quickly. It also extends the processor's lifespan by a bit, since the thing can only run so many cycles.


----------



## spar

The chip will outlive it's usefulness anyway, unless your folding.


----------



## kirayamato26

True, true, but I want this to live for a while so I can sell it off it my parents when I don't need it any more (and make some money back?) since I had to pay for it myself. The usefulness of this chip is about 2 years at the most I'd estimate, considering that 32nm quads are debuting late this year or early next year, along with more low end quads. I think I might go grab a C2Q if they drop below $100 (possible, not saying it is likely that they will).


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


True, true, but I want this to live for a while so I can sell it off it my parents when I don't need it any more (and make some money back?) since I had to pay for it myself. The usefulness of this chip is about 2 years at the most I'd estimate, considering that 32nm quads are debuting late this year or early next year, along with more low end quads. I think I might go grab a C2Q if they drop below $100 (possible, not saying it is likely that they will).


AMD has some cheap quads now. There is that 9600 Agena on newegg for $89.99. Still 65nm tho


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


AMD has some cheap quads now. There is that 9600 Agena on newegg for $89.99. Still 65nm tho


The Agena CPUs can't outperform C2Ds in many situations, in benchmarks at least. The original Agenas (9x00) also had a bug in them, which could cause problems. To add to that, I can't stick one in my motherboard. But yeah, I think C2Qs will drop below $100 before their product life is over.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


The Agena CPUs can't outperform C2Ds in many situations, in benchmarks at least. The original Agenas (9x00) also had a bug in them, which could cause problems. To add to that, I can't stick one in my motherboard. But yeah, I think C2Qs will drop below $100 before their product life is over.


True, but it is a cheap quad. lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 









Very NICE!!!

You should try memset. I'll bet you can get those Domi's tightened down a bit and brake below 11s.









Once you boot try using memset to tighten them down to 5-4-4-10.
Also tighten the TRC and tRFC and see a good bit taken off your time.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 









dominator will probably hit 1200 on that board, at least i could with mine on my gigabyte p45. and microcenter's site says the gigabyte p43 will do 1200+, not bad for a p43!

http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0306568


----------



## Nikos747

With F8 bios they will probably hit 1200+ but PL has to be loosen.

I use PL 6 but my bottleneck is the mem divider as the 400MHz Latch dividers are low and the 333 are unstable.

P35 boards like P35-DS4 I have used, give much better memory performance than this P43 hitting 10GB/s mem read around 60ns with the processor clocked at 4.62GHz.


----------



## avkdm

Hi Guys,
Im having trouble with big OC on my E5200. I am sure it can do it.
Heres why.
My specs are
E5200
2gig Corsair Twin C4 ram
Asrock P45XE Mobo
Xiggie Nepartak S983 cooler
EVGA 8800gt

250x12.5 1.3125vcore in BIOS All settings on Auto except ram - Prime Stable
266x12.5 1.3725vcore same as above but not prime stable
280x12.5 same as above
333x10.5 same as above.
I have left all my NB and SB voltages on Auto.
Could this be my problem?
I can see that the FSB is not holding me back but to pump that much more voltage in for a small OC and not be stable does not seem right. My temps are not going over 56 under load either.
Any thoughts.

Please go easy on me I just came from an AMD X2 4200+ Socket939 system so this is new ground for me.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avkdm*


Hi Guys,
Im having trouble with big OC on my E5200. I am sure it can do it.
Heres why.
My specs are 
E5200
2gig Corsair Twin C4 ram
Asrock P45XE Mobo
Xiggie Nepartak S983 cooler
EVGA 8800gt

250x12.5 1.25vcore in BIOS All settings on Auto except ram - Prime Stable
266x12.5 1.3725vcore same as above but not prime stable
280x12.5 same as above
333x10.5 same as above.
I have left all my NB and SB voltages on Auto.
Could this be my problem?
I can see that the FSB is not holding me back but to pump that much more voltage in for a small OC and not be stable does not seem right. My temps are not going over 56 under load either.
Any thoughts.

Please go easy on me I just came from an AMD X24200 system so this is new ground for me.


I posted this yesterday;

Quote:



I was stable at 1.3875V @ 320x11, now Im not with 1.4125V @ 290x12.5, thats only a small jump in core speed, but a big one in volts.


Im stable now on 334x10.5 with 1.40625V in the BIOS, 1.38/1.39V in CPU-Z, just squeeze in some extra juice. As long as your temperatures (and Vcore off course) stay within check your save.

Your RAM should be running 1:1, and check your BIOS for options like Speed Spectrum, Thermal Throttling, SpeedStep which might be called Intelligent Energy Saver, I would turn that stuff off.


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avkdm*


Hi Guys,
Im having trouble with big OC on my E5200. I am sure it can do it.
Heres why.
My specs are 
E5200
2gig Corsair Twin C4 ram
Asrock P45XE Mobo
Xiggie Nepartak S983 cooler
EVGA 8800gt

250x12.5 1.25vcore in BIOS All settings on Auto except ram - Prime Stable
266x12.5 1.3725vcore same as above but not prime stable
280x12.5 same as above
333x10.5 same as above.
I have left all my NB and SB voltages on Auto.
Could this be my problem?
I can see that the FSB is not holding me back but to pump that much more voltage in for a small OC and not be stable does not seem right. My temps are not going over 56 under load either.
Any thoughts.

Please go easy on me I just came from an AMD X24200 system so this is new ground for me.


Did you back your memory right off before O/Cing? if not set it to the lowest divider (slowest speed) in bios and then fond max speed for your cpu and set the memory later.

If you are happy the memory is not a problem I would try higher NB and PLL volts. 1.4 for NB rings a bell - how old is the chip? Just wondered as I think newer ones are O/C ing very well.


----------



## spar

Ok, Im now officially done











Im satisfied, especially when Im looking at this;

edit: CPU-Z validation for the list; http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=556336


----------



## overclockerfx

Right heres some updates for this week:

spar - 15.615s - 3.504Ghz - Asus P5Q
spar - 3.504Ghz - Asus P5Q - 6Hrs+ Prime95 Blend
spar - 3.622Ghz - ASUS P5Q
Nikos747 - 4.825Ghz - GIGABYTE EP43-DS3L
Nikos747 - 11.344s - 4.825Ghz - GIGABYTE EP43-DS3L
Nikos747 - 11m 12.656s - 4.75Ghz - GIGABYTE EP43-DS3L
Jihe - 4.012Ghz - Abit IP35-E
Stepsascend - 3.601Ghz - ASRocK P43TWINS1600 - link
Cuida - 4.165Ghz - MSI P43 Neo-F - link
spakker - 4.475Ghz - Abit IP35 Pro - link
spakker - 12.421s - 4.475Ghz - Abit IP35 Pro
Lionmaster - 4.26Ghz - Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P - link
men8ifr - 4.115Ghz - MSI P45 Neo
Jspeedracer - 13.454s - 4.2Ghz - Gigabyte G31M-S2L

Sorry jihe thats only 2HRs ORTHOS Small FFT's run 3HRs. Rules are rules, SO no Stable OC list for you yet.

I really wish I had some cash on my hands. So I would get a TRUE and a 4770 or 4850 and some DDR3 dominators. Then we would be talking some higher OC's. Since 4.208GHz really is the limit i can get 1.53V or so and with higher volts it has trouble booting due to the damn temps


----------



## W4LNUT5

I haven't really pushed mine to the limit yet. lol Voltages have never exceeded 1.42v


----------



## avkdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spar* 
I posted this yesterday;

Im stable now on 334x10.5 with 1.40625V in the BIOS, 1.38/1.39V in CPU-Z, just squeeze in some extra juice. As long as your temperatures (and Vcore off course) stay within check your save.

Your RAM should be running 1:1, and check your BIOS for options like Speed Spectrum, Thermal Throttling, SpeedStep which might be called Intelligent Energy Saver, I would turn that stuff off.

Thanks for the reply - My ram is running within spec so I should be OK.
The extra juice worries me coz I dont want to go outside guidlines - but I just might have to. Thermal Throttling is on so maybe I wil turn that off, however I thought it would save the chip if I gave it too much voltage - correct me if Im wrong.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *men8ifr* 
Did you back your memory right off before O/Cing? if not set it to the lowest divider (slowest speed) in bios and then fond max speed for your cpu and set the memory later.

If you are happy the memory is not a problem I would try higher NB and PLL volts. 1.4 for NB rings a bell - how old is the chip? Just wondered as I think newer ones are O/C ing very well.

My memory is running within spec so I am sure that is OK.
Is is a P45 chip - The mobo was reviewed at Toms Hardware and they O/C the fsb to over 540 I think.
Although I know this chip has a FSB limitation between 330-350 according to others.
Does any one know the correct NB Voltages(currently at 1.12) for this chip? I do not see much reference to it here.
Should it only be overvolted for Xtreme Overclocking, say 4ghz?
Other voltages I can tweak are VTT(currently at 1.22), PLL(currently at 1.52), and GTLRef(currently at 0.63vtt) from within windows using the Asrock Utility.
Of course I will change them in BIOS once I get it Prime Stable.
I read somewhere that it is not a good idea to turn on LLC (Load Line Calibration) either coz you can get big spikes in voltages.
Again any thoughts on this.
I am trying to achieve only 3.5ghz stable.
Thanks for your help


----------



## W4LNUT5

Leave the thermal throttling ON. Its one of those failsafes that wont hurt your OC as long as your temps are good anyways. If the theraml throttling is slowing you down, then you are too hot in the first place.

And as long as you stay under 1.45vcore, you are golden. Just keep those temps in check


----------



## kirayamato26

This might sound obvious, but, some of these chips can't do 3.5GHz for s***. Mine has trouble doing 3.5GHz, no matter how much voltage I give it. If you are really conservative about the chip, then do not exceed the VID. If you are a bit less conservative, but wants the chip to last maybe ~10 years (ridiculous amount of time), then use the Intel max VID as a guideline (1.3625V VCore). Otherwise, just don't go over 1.45V VCore. Keep temperatures under 75C in Linpack, throttling occurs at ~25C to TJunction I believe. Also worth mentioning is that VTT should not exceed 1.45V either, and ideally, it should be below VCore (for a signal pull-up or something of that effect, I'm not too sure, check the design of the chip for more details if you are interested in the electricity flow). The GTL Reference voltages offer best stability at 0.66x I believe, at least, that is the case with my setup (Gigabyte motherboards do not give a multiplier, they give the actual voltage, so having a calculator handy is good if you have one).


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avkdm*


Thanks for the reply - My ram is running within spec so I should be OK.
The extra juice worries me coz I dont want to go outside guidlines - but I just might have to. Thermal Throttling is on so maybe I wil turn that off, however I thought it would save the chip if I gave it too much voltage - correct me if Im wrong.


No, thermal throttling occurs when your chip gets too hot. I tried to stay below 70C on my suicide run, and didnt experience any thermal throttling. (Everest has a nice graph for that)

Quote:



I read somewhere that it is not a good idea to turn on LLC (Load Line Calibration) either coz you can get big spikes in voltages.
Again any thoughts on this.


I agree with what you've read, LLC is bad, especially when your overclocking. Cant tell you anything about your voltages though, still trying to figure that stuff out myself.

edit: My Vcore dropped from 1.392 to 1.360 on full load. I had to reset my CMOS jumper a couple of days ago, and I guess I forgot to turn LLC off







It did what it supposed to do though, decrease Vdroop.

edit 2: LLC impoved my stability though, so Im leaving it on for now, havent tried it with my new voltage settings yet.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Leave the thermal throttling ON. Its one of those failsafes that wont hurt your OC as long as your temps are good anyways. If the theraml throttling is slowing you down, then you are too hot in the first place.

And as long as you stay under 1.45vcore, you are golden. Just keep those temps in check

If the chip gets within ~5c of TJmax it's going to throttle not matter what you have the board set to. This is controlled by the CPU not the board. At least that's what I get from reading the data sheets.


----------



## wes45013

Ok this is off topic for the moment but im really stumped. I exchange e5200's today, for no reason. But my new chip runs about the same temps @ the similar oc as the old one but @ much lower volts . I dont get it. Less volt Less temp right . I remounted the hsf twice with no change. Settings are as follows

11.5 x 335 = 3850 MHz

vcore is 1.248 !!!!! in win using cpu z . HWmonitor concurs

Running very low 70's under orthos small fft

I mean..... I know it looks like the hsf has to be jacked up , but its not. Any other possibilities ?


----------



## kirayamato26

Oh man, I wish that my chip could do that. Well, back on topic. Less voltage does result in a lower temperature, yes, but higher OC also results in a higher temperature. What HSF are you using? if it is the stock Intel, you are fine. Otherwise, I'd check the pins to see if they are loose or something, because the pushpins do wear as you remount it. The only other possibility that I can think of is that your CPU didn't get plated very well, and therefore has an uneven surface, and makes bad contact with your HSF, or that the TIM spread between the IHS and die is less than satisfactory. Trying to correct either one of those would void your warranty, by the way.


----------



## wes45013

I have a xig all in one water cooler. No push pins , has a backplate and spring loaded mounts . I dunno .................................................. ......


----------



## wes45013

This is pretty good........................ I was streaming a movie the whole time i did this too.


----------



## swanga

...


----------



## wes45013

1.15


----------



## swanga

...


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


This is pretty good........................ I was streaming a movie the whole time i did this too.


Pretty good, I would say it is great.









Looks like I lucked out then with my E5200, 3125 is all I can get stable even though it boots at 333x10.5 (3.5GHZ) with 1.3725vcore in BIOS, but not PRIME stable even at 1.4V. I just bought a decent cooler too - thinking that will help - silly me. But now I got a half decent cooler for my upgrade to quad core I suppose


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swanga*


Thats pretty nice... The highest prime stable I got with the same voltage as yours was 3450 Mhz, and I have a 1.2375 VID


I have a 1.15 VID at idle and 1.225 under load in real temp- Is there still hope for me yet?
edit: Maybe Im looking at the wrong thing how do you check your VID?
Sorry about the noob questions.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


This is pretty good........................ I was streaming a movie the whole time i did this too.


Duuude, dude! Your chip freaking owns man. You dont see many E5x00's that can handle that stuff on such low Vcore, Im at 334x10.5 on 1.37V and cant top 3.6Ghz without errors in Prime95. Your at 334x11.5 on 1.248V, pretty awesome


----------



## swanga

...


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avkdm*


I have a 1.15 VID at idle and 1.225 under load in real temp- Is there still hope for me yet?
edit: Maybe Im looking at the wrong thing how do you check your VID?
Sorry about the noob questions.


CoreTemp


----------



## spar

delete, sry still sleepy


----------



## swanga

...


----------



## avkdm

Thanks guys - I am working here in Australia its about 7pm - I will check when I get home.


----------



## wes45013

Ya i love the low volts on this chip but like to get higher oc. Maybe even a bsel mod . but my temps are too high. maybe its time to save for some serious cooling. Idk if it matter s but i just got this chip and when i got it i made them get me one made in malaysia. i heard some thing about the them being better than the costa rica chips. dunno if its true but in my case it was!!


----------



## wes45013

My set up is in my sig.

super Pi mod ncounters a error and closes every since i switched my os to vista ultimate 64 ... Is there a 64 bit Pi? Ill try running it as admin and see but any advice would be great. Trying to make super pi list. I got it to run once at 14.65 but i wanna tighten that up.


----------



## SLeeZeY

Whats the average SuperPi times on these, my crippled one is running HyperPi at 40 seconds.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLeeZeY*


Whats the average SuperPi times on these, my crippled one is running HyperPi at 40 seconds.


I would say 16-20 sec


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


My set up is in my sig.

super Pi mod ncounters a error and closes every since i switched my os to vista ultimate 64 ... Is there a 64 bit Pi? Ill try running it as admin and see but any advice would be great. Trying to make super pi list. I got it to run once at 14.65 but i wanna tighten that up.


Super PI does that to me too. Usually happens if I click its buttons too fast. Take it slow opening it, and it works fine. Idk


----------



## wes45013

@ nutz thanks ill give it a run. btw do you have a job? cuz u always answer my question s thanks!!!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Im on my laptop in Micro-Economics Currently. So, I'm a full-time Undergrad at Suny Fredonia

THis summer Im going to be a ghost. Heading home for the summer, and only dial-up there.

But at least Ill be making 10 bucks an hour then.


----------



## wes45013

what are you in school for ? Im bout to start for comp eng


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
what are you in school for ? Im bout to start for comp eng

Computer Information Systems - so, networking, and databases mostly


----------



## eminded1

well i have downed my e5200 form 3500mhz beucase if voltage reasons, but i am satifyed now
here are the settingso n my p5n-e SLI
nbcore - 1.39
Vcore - load - 1.31 idle - 1.38
FSB - 1200 300x11
MHz- 3300
Ram at 960, running at 5:8, i dont notice any dif between 1:2 1:1 2:3 3:2 or 5:8 Whatever Look..


----------



## spakkker

Anyone seen this - http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=221237
AWESOME


----------



## SLeeZeY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
I would say 16-20 sec

Sounds about right, i'm running exactly half speed.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


Anyone seen this - http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=221237
AWESOME


Thats some crazy stuff right there









Guys, I came across this overview of the maximum/minimum voltages a couple of days ago, but I cant find it anymore. I even tried the manual but that one seems different and doesnt make sense...









I wanna know the max NB voltages, FSB termination and CPU PLL voltages, even Google is clueless.

edit: Nevermind, found a few I need in the data-sheet, still, if anyone stumbles across that awesome overview, let me know! O and I still cant find the default/max/minimum for the NB voltage.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Thats some crazy stuff right there









Guys, I came across this overview of the maximum/minimum voltages a couple of days ago, but I cant find it anymore. I even tried the manual but that one seems different and doesnt make sense...









I wanna know the max NB voltages, FSB termination and CPU PLL voltages, even Google is clueless.

edit: Nevermind, found a few I need in the data-sheet, still, if anyone stumbles across that awesome overview, let me know!



OMG......................... Im about to put my pc in my deep freezer


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swanga*


What is your VID?


OK My vid is 1.225 - what do you guys reckon is my max speed?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Thats some crazy stuff right there









Guys, I came across this overview of the maximum/minimum voltages a couple of days ago, but I cant find it anymore. I even tried the manual but that one seems different and doesnt make sense...









I wanna know the max NB voltages, FSB termination and CPU PLL voltages, even Google is clueless.

edit: Nevermind, found a few I need in the data-sheet, still, if anyone stumbles across that awesome overview, let me know! O and I still cant find the default/max/minimum for the NB voltage.


Is this what you mean
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ges-temps.html


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Thats some crazy stuff right there









Guys, I came across this overview of the maximum/minimum voltages a couple of days ago, but I cant find it anymore. I even tried the manual but that one seems different and doesnt make sense...









I wanna know the max NB voltages, FSB termination and CPU PLL voltages, even Google is clueless.

edit: Nevermind, found a few I need in the data-sheet, still, if anyone stumbles across that awesome overview, let me know! O and I still cant find the default/max/minimum for the NB voltage.


NB depends on which NB you have (obviously), I believe P45s are 1.1V and P35s are 1.25V, or something around those lines. I personally have a P45, and it is 1.1V default. I read somewhere that the max safe voltage for the P45 is 1.28V, and 1.55V for the P35. FSB termination is the same as VCore in absolute max, 1.45V for 45nm chips and 1.55V for 65nm chips. PLL should not exceed 1.75V from my understandings, or at least, that is the max setting on my board.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avkdm*


OK My vid is 1.225 - what do you guys reckon is my max speed?

Is this what you mean
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ges-temps.html


I believe your max speed will be around 3.6 ~ 3.8GHz, depending on a variety of other factors, such as cooling, ambient temperature, etc. Though, there have been a few instances where a chip with 1.25V VID can OC better than a 1.125V VID chip, but that is very rare. I personally have a chip with 1.225V VID, it loves FSB Termination Voltage, and it is never stable past 300MHz FSB. I can get almost 3.5GHz with reasonable temperatures and VCore (<1.4V), and I think I can get 3.7GHz-ish if I pushed hard enough.


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avkdm* 
OK My vid is 1.225 - what do you guys reckon is my max speed?

I go with what kirayamato26 said, around 3.6/3.8Ghz, I finally got stable on 3.6Ghz today but 3.7Ghz wouldnt stick. Back at the clock speed in my sig now, I might get 3.8Ghz out of it if I pump it really full of juice, but thats not really worth it since Im going for a 24/7 overclock.

Quote:

Is this what you mean
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ges-temps.html
Yeah that could be it, but I thought it was more in like, noob terms.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
NB depends on which NB you have (obviously), I believe P45s are 1.1V and P35s are 1.25V, or something around those lines. I personally have a P45, and it is 1.1V default. I read somewhere that the max safe voltage for the P45 is 1.28V, and 1.55V for the P35. FSB termination is the same as VCore in absolute max, 1.45V for 45nm chips and 1.55V for 65nm chips. PLL should not exceed 1.75V from my understandings, or at least, that is the max setting on my board.

PLL is 1.5V with a maximum of +5% on the spec-sheet, reason I was asking is cause I couldnt get stable on 3.6Ghz, now I can but I needed to change almost all the voltage settings. And most of them get yellow numbers in my BIOS real quick.

But it seems to me that just increasing my Vcore to 1.39xx/1.4xx and leaving the rest on "Auto" isnt really good for stability. Doesnt the rest need more juice too?
So I was wondering if I should increase some of the voltages on my stable overclock of 334x10.5? Cause I just increased the CPU voltage.


----------



## PizzaMan

Those 4.5Ghz from the XS thread are nice, but the 12s SuperPi has been beaten in this thread by one running 4.2Ghz.

EDIT: oops, it was 4.8


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


I go with what kirayamato26 said, around 3.6/3.8Ghz, I finally got stable on 3.6Ghz today but 3.7Ghz wouldnt stick. Back at the clock speed in my sig now, I might get 3.8Ghz out of it if I pump it really full of juice, but thats not really worth it since Im going for a 24/7 overclock.

Yeah that could be it, but I thought it was more in like, noob terms.

PLL is 1.5V with a maximum of +5% on the spec-sheet, reason I was asking is cause I couldnt get stable on 3.6Ghz, now I can but I needed to change almost all the voltage settings. And most of them get yellow numbers in my BIOS real quick.

But it seems to me that just increasing my Vcore to 1.39xx/1.4xx and leaving the rest on "Auto" isnt really good for stability. Doesnt the rest need more juice too? 
So I was wondering if I should increase some of the voltages on my stable overclock of 334x10.5? Cause I just increased the CPU voltage.


What VTT would you guys set e.g 1.3625vcore
Reason I ask coz my settings are auto - it reads 1.22 VTT - Is this too low?
My NB is 1.12 and my PLL is 1.52
Any guidance would be great.


----------



## kirayamato26

Depends on the chip, mine loves 1.3V+ VTT for some reason. I don't know if NB really stabilizes OCs or not, but my system feels a bit more stable with 1.2V NB than 1.1V NB.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Vtt seems to be chip-dependent like vid.For some E5200s it's best left @1.1.Others need 1.3+ for most ocs.
A good range for Vnb & Vtt could be between 1.1 & 1.4.
Vnb=1.2 or higher is really needed if you have 4 gigs of ram or more & if you are overclocking.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Depends on the chip, mine loves 1.3V+ VTT for some reason. I don't know if NB really stabilizes OCs or not, but my system feels a bit more stable with 1.2V NB than 1.1V NB.


What are you using to test stability?


----------



## kirayamato26

I think I ran into one of the most funny problems, ever. I'm trying for 3.45GHz again, and right now, it can pass Linpack fine, but SuperPi Mod can't even run a single iteration of 1M. Any ideas?

Edit:
I use OCCT Linpack to test for initial stability, if it can pass for 12 hours, I then put it through 24 hours+ of OCCT.

Edit 2:

Ok, I officially deem this the dumbest problem ever. SuperPi Mod runs fine with Firefox open, however, with Firefox closed, it can't run. I feel like hitting my head on the desk now. Any suggestions?


----------



## 3volvedcombat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553158

CPU Validation of my e5x00 serios overclock on EP45-UD3P.

Thats fully stable but at a extremely high voltage of 1.568volts my Xigmatek
s1284 can hand it withg 2 120s topping 80c at full 10 hours of orthose this chip is going to be replaced with q9550 because mobo and q9550 are realy and good match and can do 4.0Ghz once again on air.

Let me tell you this CHIP IS Insane it scores crazy! 3dmark06 16,495 marks cant proove cause i haz hacked 06 with a gtx 260 core 216

i can play every game at loltarded settings over 40 fps easily including crysis

19inch monitor here THIS CHIP RAPES! for 70 dollars i thought 3.5 was hardcore guess its unreal for 4.0Ghz <3 it!









Crysis: Run #1- DX9 1400x960 AA=No AA, 32 bit test, Quality: VeryHigh ~~ Last Average FPS: 61.78 Thats legit so Love it


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
I think I ran into one of the most funny problems, ever. I'm trying for 3.45GHz again, and right now, it can pass Linpack fine, but SuperPi Mod can't even run a single iteration of 1M. Any ideas?

Edit:
I use OCCT Linpack to test for initial stability, if it can pass for 12 hours, I then put it through 24 hours+ of OCCT.

Edit 2:

Ok, I officially deem this the dumbest problem ever. SuperPi Mod runs fine with Firefox open, however, with Firefox closed, it can't run. I feel like hitting my head on the desk now. Any suggestions?


iTS vista . go slower as you press the buttons to load thetest...


----------



## kirayamato26

Lol, wow, that actually works, thanks, up until now, I've just been rapid firing enter. Interesting, I found a sweet spot for voltages on my chip, I got 3.3GHz stable, 3.45GHz stable, nearly 3.6GHz, and 3.75GHz to boot on a record low voltage. The VCore that I used for all but the 3.75GHz boot were under 1.4V. I find that if I keep VTT and VMCH at a 0.06V difference (with VTT being the higher one), every single voltage drops in requirements. Maybe this will apply to some of you guys? I don't know, hope this helped in any way.


----------



## wes45013

Give reps for good Advice please.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Super PI does that to me too. Usually happens if I click its buttons too fast. Take it slow opening it, and it works fine. Idk


Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
iTS vista . go slower as you press the buttons to load thetest...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
Give reps for good Advice please.

As you can see, I clearly gave the advice first on pg 280









lol. But no one reads my posts, liek, ever. . .









Lolz. I'm going to go play some beer pong, later peeps


----------



## avkdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Lol, wow, that actually works, thanks, up until now, I've just been rapid firing enter. Interesting, I found a sweet spot for voltages on my chip, I got 3.3GHz stable, 3.45GHz stable, nearly 3.6GHz, and 3.75GHz to boot on a record low voltage. The VCore that I used for all but the 3.75GHz boot were under 1.4V. I find that if I keep VTT and VMCH at a 0.06V difference (with VTT being the higher one), every single voltage drops in requirements. Maybe this will apply to some of you guys? I don't know, hope this helped in any way.


I thought excessive VTT will eventually kill your processor. By that I mean it should be kept under your vcore. Or am I missing something?
edit: OK so VMCH = North Bridge voltage - is that correct?
Anyone know the safe North Bridge Voltage limit on an E5200?


----------



## wes45013

TEMPS have got the best of me for now here my new oc.


----------



## men8ifr

I'm running 1.4 MCH no problems - max not sure but I'd be wary over 1.4


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avkdm*


I thought excessive VTT will eventually kill your processor. By that I mean it should be kept under your vcore. Or am I missing something?
edit: OK so VMCH = North Bridge voltage - is that correct?
Anyone know the safe North Bridge Voltage limit on an E5200?


Excess of anything will eventually kill your processor, actually, any voltage through the processor will eventually kill it. VMCH = VNB, yes, that is correct. It doesn't really matter if it is above or below your VCore, keeping it below your VCore will allow for a pull-up of electric signals, because the potential difference is greater (or something along those lines), with VTT being higher than the VCore, it does not have that pull-up effect, and signals may require more voltage to reach the CPU. In real life application and experience, I find it different for the amount of OC I'm doing, though most the time, the CPU is much more stable with VTT below VCore. And I also noticed that keeping PLL at 1.55V offered much more stability than 1.65V.

As for the "safe" VMCH on a E5200, I'd have to say that it is irrelevant to the processor. VMCH goes to the North Bridge, and not to the CPU. However, VMCH should be lower than VTT if you are using a P45 chipset, same reason as VTT should be lower than VCore. What I find is that VMCH stabilizes the overall system more, meaning no BSODs under stress, and VTT + VCore stabilizes the CPU.

Hope this helped.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Excess of anything will eventually kill your processor, actually, any voltage through the processor will eventually kill it. VMCH = VNB, yes, that is correct. It doesn't really matter if it is above or below your VCore, keeping it below your VCore will allow for a pull-up of electric signals, because the potential difference is greater (or something along those lines), with VTT being higher than the VCore, it does not have that pull-up effect, and signals may require more voltage to reach the CPU. In real life application and experience, I find it different for the amount of OC I'm doing, though most the time, the CPU is much more stable with VTT below VCore. And I also noticed that keeping PLL at 1.55V offered much more stability than 1.65V.

As for the "safe" VMCH on a E5200, I'd have to say that it is irrelevant to the processor. VMCH goes to the North Bridge, and not to the CPU. However, VMCH should be lower than VTT if you are using a P45 chipset, same reason as VTT should be lower than VCore. What I find is that VMCH stabilizes the overall system more, meaning no BSODs under stress, and VTT + VCore stabilizes the CPU.

Hope this helped.


Thanks,
I upped my VTT to 1.3V running at 280x12.5 but if failed prime within a minute. My Vcore in Bios was 1.4275. Funny thing is it boots to Windows at 1.3875Vcore. So I thought I would be able to stabilise it. I also increased the NB voltage to 1.26V to no avail. Maybe pll is my next target.
Such dramatic increases in voltage for 400 more mhz seems strange.
I thought this chip would do 3.5ghz in a walk without tweaking so much.
Oh well more tweaking on the way.............
Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## men8ifr

avkdm - was your memory backed right off?


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *men8ifr*


avkdm - was your memory backed right off?


No - It was running at 450 or so - I did give it extra voltage though. I will try and back it off and see if this makes a difference.
edit: OK backed memory off to 350mhz, made no difference - failed within a few seconds.
Funny thing is I can run at 3125 (250x12.5) speed step disabled with 1.12VNB, 1.2VTT,1.5PLL, 1.3275Vcore in bios without a problem. If I up only my vcore to 1.35 in BIOS I can clock to 266X12.5 without a problem either.
Maybe I have hit its limit. Strange that I do not need to increase other voltages for 266
x12.5 though.


----------



## kirayamato26

Hold up, you shouldn't up a LOT of voltages at a time, there's is such a thing as too much voltage. I don't really get the physics behind it, but I think it's something like this:

Picture your CPU as a waterway or something.
The current (electrons) flowing through the CPU would be the water.
The pressure applied to the water to make it reach the end from the starting point would be the voltage.

If not enough pressure is applied to the water, then it would not flow to the end, and therefore cause instabilities for the CPU.

On the other hand, if too much is applied, then the water would shoot out the other end, and spill some on it's way.

I think that's the best analogy I can come up with.

I mean, I tweaked ALL the voltages but ICH to try to get 3.3GHz stable, with no prevail. Yesterday, I raised voltages one by one, and found out that too much VTT or VMCH would result in no boot. Same thing with too little.

I suggest going for a moderate OC (maybe something like 300 x 11), and setting VCore to 1.3V, and see if it boots. If it doesn't POST, then there's too little VCore; however, if it does POST but doesn't boot, or BSODs under stress, go back to BIOS and up the VMCH by 1 notch (in my case, it is 0.02V for a notch above 1.2V). If it boots and runs into errors afterwards, up your VTT by 1 or 2 notch(es) (again, it is 0.02V in my case), and see if it helps to prolong the duration. If not, back off the VTT, and up VCore.

I did that for my OC run yesterday, I started with 1.3625V VCore, 3450MHz (300 x 11.5), 1.55V PLL, 1.3V VTT, and 1.2V VMCH. It wouldn't boot. After turning up the VMCH by 2 notches, to 1.24V, it booted fine, and was stable in Windows.

And, 400MHz can require an absurd amount of voltage. 450MHz from 3.0GHz for me requires at least 0.1375V more VCore, 0.1V more VTT, and 0.14V more VMCH. Also, for example, if you are at, say, 5GHz, 400MHz might be impossible even if you gave the chip so much voltage that it burned out in <10 seconds.


----------



## avkdm

Thanks - I will keep trying.


----------



## kirayamato26

Oh, forgot to mention this, keep temperatures under 70C in Linpack, and don't air condition your room like crazy unless you can always keep it like that, to take into account changes in ambient temperature. A 1C rise in ambient temperature can throw your stable OC into a fail OC.


----------



## spakkker

*Kirayamoto* , you understand the physics much more than me, but you are flogging a dead horse with your cpu - get another! You have a decent ,not cheap ,m/board , yet are going nowhere fast.
This thread started with page 1 - my approach is to get on there!
If anyone on this forum is still using an E5200 in 3 years time I will eat my shorts!
My first cpu was volt hungry but did 3.5+ stable, my second is much better 3.1+ @1.1..volts. Some people on this thread admit to having got 4 different e5200 cpu's!


----------



## kirayamato26

Eh, I know that, but I don't really have any spare cash right now, and I doubt Intel would take the chip back now. Honestly, if I'm buying another CPU, I'd probably go for a quad. I'm not a heavy gamer, but I do love HD video, and multitasking, a lot. I think this chip might do 3.8GHz stable with a lot of tweaking (and maybe air conditioning too?). What's ironic is that while this motherboard is not cheap, it is the cheapest LGA 775 motherboard I could find in stock (all the P3x series was sold out, and other P4x ones were ~$20 more for the same features).


----------



## spakkker

Hi, Kirayam........ I am in UK and on ebay these cpu's are going used for over Â£50 , which is what I paid for my first e5200 . Two weeks ago I got 2nd oem cpu , made in malay, for Â£49. The difference is amazing -you wouldn't think they were the same cpu.
First cpu vid 1.25v - second cpu 1.125 vid. 1st cpu wouldn't have 332 fsb, 331 with lots of volts, - 2nd cpu goes 358 fsb on less volts and maybe higher one cool morning soon, all @ 12.5 multi.
I just got clearance abit ip35-pro ,Â£50, used to have ip35-e, these *will* o/c any cpu!!!


----------



## kirayamato26

I'm in Canada, they are $90 + 13% tax new here, got mine for $95 a month ago. When I say I don't have any cash to spare, I mean it literally. It's fun toying around with this thing to be honest, I just found out recently that I might actually be able to pull off a 50% OC, which is plenty good for me. I'll wait for quads to drop below $100 then grab one.


----------



## qaz393

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
I'll wait for quads to drop below $100 then grab one.

most likely not going to happen unless they are used or AMD


----------



## kirayamato26

It will happen if you believe hard enough!

On a serious note, they probably will one day, the E5200 has the same performance as some of the E6x00 series if I'm not wrong, and the E6x00's were like, what, $200+ in their time?


----------



## W4LNUT5

e5x00 > e6x00 for so many reasons. lol


----------



## wes45013

Id like a quad but is the diff really that big? Maybe ill get one if it oc sick!!


----------



## kirayamato26

Quads don't OC as much as duals usually. They have a lower multiplier (7 ~ 9) and output roughly 2x the heat (2 dies instead of 1). That aside, since you have 2 dies, you have an even less chance of getting one that OCs really well, because the 2 dies are unequal (you might have 1 die that can handle >5GHz, and another that can't do 3GHz with >9000V). Though, some of them do OC well, for example, the Q9400 usually OCs to 3.6GHz from 2.66GHz stock with a P45 chipset.


----------



## wes45013

Im running 4ghz test in orthos now. will post if passes......its getting pretty warm









hope it makes it







:


----------



## kirayamato26

Ok, if it ever goes above 95C, then the OC is worthless, because the processor at that time will definitely start throttling, and shut down with a couple more degrees. Oh yeah, take into consideration that VCore isn't the only voltage, VMCH and VTT might stabilize the system far more than VCore. I find that the tweaking order should go like this: VCore > VMCH > VTT > GTL Ref.

On the side note, I wish my E5200 could do 4GHz, it doesn't even have the headroom for it. 315MHz max FSB, gotta love that eh? But whatever, it's a good enough OCer for me, I don't do anything intensive anyways (watching H264 videos, intensive on me, not the computer). I learned a lot of things from this build, and it will be valuable in my next build, whenever that would be.


----------



## wes45013

Ok looks like 3.85 which is a bit lower than i started but ihave my fsb maxxed out at 350 1400 effective. ill see what this does to my pi times and if its not better ill try some thing diff.


----------



## wes45013

think i found the golden ticket


----------



## qaz393

good job?


----------



## wes45013

348 x 11.5 @ 1.37 volts. running orthos now i think it will b stable. I cant wait to get water cooling. I bet with good cooling this chip will hit 5.5
When i get some money i was thinking of getting this themaltake drive bay water cooling system here a link and knowledge would be cool.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835106108


----------



## kirayamato26

Unless you are referring to LN2 when you say "good cooling", I doubt you'll hit 5.5GHz stable. Remember, about 90% of the max OC will be done on air cooling, water won't take it too much farther. Oh, by the way, congratulations.

I really think you should use Linpack to test for stability though, because it is the most stressful program, and if it passes, you know that your CPU can handle the worst of situations.


----------



## brandon1186

tihs is my max score so far with insane voltage


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


tihs is my max score so far with insane voltage










All on air? Whats your full load temp?


----------



## wes45013

Now to tighten down my ram will post some pi scores shortly


----------



## brandon1186

full load temps around 71C at 1.56 vcore in cpuz 1.59 in bios


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandon1186* 
full load temps around 71C at 1.56 vcore in cpuz 1.59 in bios

those voltages are going to pwn that chip


----------



## kirayamato26

Pwn is the nicer way to put it. The max voltage for a 65nm chip is 1.55V, and compared to 45nm, it's about 45% wider (that much more silicon). I would never run my chip at those voltages, ever.

On the side note, I found a thing missing in my analogy with the waterway, so I'll add it here.

The waterway is made out of dirt, so it gets eroded away as water flows, the higher the pressure, the faster it erodes.


----------



## wes45013

check out this pi on 800 ram ...not bad eh. you guys think i could get in the 12s with some good 1066 ram???


----------



## wes45013

Once im posted to the "official 1m super pi times" thread ill be the fastest pi time for a e5200,,,.... kinda cool!


----------



## kirayamato26

You are more likely to get 12.x seconds from a higher OC (4.4GHz+) than 1066 RAM. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought SuperPi relied more on latency than bandwidth?


----------



## wes45013

Well u may be right(idk) but with the 800 ram my timings are 6-6-6-18 and I know there is 5-5-5-15 1066 ram out there.

Actually on second thought bandwith must play a good role bc b4 i was in mid 14s at 433 and 4-5-4-10. so it has to help a lil........


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


tihs is my max score so far with insane voltage










Nice O/C that voltage is insane! There's a guy on here who's been saying for a while 1.37v is conservative and your test would seem to agree, if it can run Pi at 1.6v I believe it could run 1.5v 24/7 for 4 years or so....

Could you tell me what speeds you got at different volts? i.e so I could work out what i would get out of mine if I ran say 1.5v....

Sometimes I think I should leave things alone though - my new PC is encoding movies in 15min compared to 2 hours for my old processor yet takes 1/2 an hour to write it to a DVD RW! And I still can't play Bioshock with nice settings....


----------



## spakkker

See post 313 for insane volts. 
My cheapo adata ddr800 mem is rated 5 5 5 18 but is currently 4 4 4 15 and has run over 1000 now 860 but just loafing. *12.4 *pi


----------



## brandon1186

Here is my 24/7 settings


----------



## jihe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


Here is my 24/7 settings


1.544? That's a bit high for 24/7. You on water?


----------



## brandon1186

no im using xigmatek red scorpion with dual 120mm fans and artic cooling mx2 my max load temps are 68C if the chip dies its only 90 bucks no big deal


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


no im using xigmatek red scorpion with dual 120mm fans and artic cooling mx2 my max load temps are 68C if the chip dies its only 90 bucks no big deal










How long have you been running it on 1.54? - that was idle right?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandon1186* 
no im using xigmatek red scorpion with dual 120mm fans and artic cooling mx2 my max load temps are 68C if the chip dies its only 90 bucks no big deal









True. How high is it currently clocked??

And when it dies, please make sure to post back here (seriously). I'm interested in knowing how long they can last at that voltage. Might make me push this farther when i upgrade to something else


----------



## kirayamato26

Yeah, I'm interested too, because I want this to last about another 2 years and 2 months, and I don't really care about anything after that.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Superpi benefits from higher clocks much more than ram bandwidth.I know because I have run superpi with [email protected]+ Mhz/5-5-5-15.
Next factor that has a good impact on superpi is FSB.

@men8ifr
I ran bioshock with my rig(cpu @3.5 Ghz)@1600X1200,all maxed(almost).You should be able to max out this game easily!!


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS*


Superpi benefits from higher clocks much more than ram bandwidth.I know because I have run superpi with [email protected]+ Mhz/5-5-5-15.
Next factor that has a good impact on superpi is FSB.

@men8ifr
I ran bioshock with my rig(cpu @3.5 Ghz)@1600X1200,all maxed(almost).You should be able to max out this game easily!!


Thanks - I think my problem was I had the Nvidia control panel 3d settings set to quality and the default I think is let the application decide. It was crippling me though I have to say did look very nice at 1280x1024...


----------



## men8ifr

313


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shahryar_NEO* 
Voltage = 1.79
Cooling = IFX-14 w/f
Batch Number = Q833A291

User has 2 posts does that mean he posted this and now has no PC at access the internet!

If these things are functional at 1.79v though I don't think I should be worrying about the difference between 1.37 and 1.39....

Edit - just thought could that be a >45nm chip?


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
Once im posted to the "official 1m super pi times" thread ill be the fastest pi time for a e5200,,,.... kinda cool!

Where is that thread - is that a 1M calculation - what's the record?


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikos747* 
I am done tweaking with this mobo until lapping.

My voltages are 1.5125V for CPU, 1.75V PLL, FSB Term 1.4V. 1.2V MCH.

I use Gemin II with 14cm fan instead of 2x120.

Of course, I am not going to keep it 24/7 because it is not 100% stable. I don't care about voltages only about stability.

I can't boot up with more than 1.5250V due to GeminII maybe so... Ultra 120 Extreme to come with lapping










What were your super pi times? Surely that would get you into the top 10 on this site (and the only 5200 in the top 10... (was it on air as well...). Can you post your results on the superpi thread and do us proud!


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *men8ifr* 
Where is that thread - is that a 1M calculation - what's the record?

i think the e5200 was like 14 secs but there are guys down in the 7s .........on phase change im sure.


----------



## men8ifr

I got 13.8 with at 4.15ghz and there are slower (clock speed) intels than 4.8 in the top 10...

Yes some guys are getting 6.2ghz!!!! unbelievable I thought 5ghz would be the limit....


----------



## wes45013

pretty cool for a 60 dollar chip huh?


----------



## wes45013

I like mine so much i dont know if i can ever bring myself to upgrade,. I dont wanna be let down by a quad. ya know. my chip does double its rated fsb. that f******* awesome. and 3.99ghz is pretty good.


----------



## W4LNUT5

I'm going to keep mine until the 32nm chips come out. Then wait a few months and upgrade when the prices come down. Until then, the e5300 of mine keeps me happy.

But I am thinking of ditching my 3870 for one of those 4770's. Just to get me by until the eventual complete upgrade I talked about.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


I'm going to keep mine until the 32nm chips come out. Then wait a few months and upgrade when the prices come down. Until then, the e5300 of mine keeps me happy.

But I am thinking of ditching my 3870 for one of those 4770's. Just to get me by until the eventual complete upgrade I talked about.


Im gonna ditch this x1950pro any day now







Was thinking about a 4770 too, price is pretty low and the specs are pretty nice.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Im gonna ditch this x1950pro any day now







Was thinking about a 4770 too, price is pretty low and the specs are pretty nice.


Dude, that upgrade will be God-Like. Trust me... I went from a 9800XT (way back in my P4 days) to a 3850. OMG, that's all I gotta say.


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
Dude, that upgrade will be God-Like. Trust me... I went from a 9800XT (way back in my P4 days) to a 3850. OMG, that's all I gotta say.

Thats just cruel man, sweet talking me like that. Now I must have it.


----------



## Norse

whats the max 24/7 Vcore "allowed" some say 1.4 some 1.45 etc


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norse* 
whats the max 24/7 Vcore "allowed" some say 1.4 some 1.45 etc

I believe PizzaMan and W4LNUT5 are for 1.45 Vcore. (as is Intel btw)

I didnt want to go over 1.4 for my 24/7 overclock, but thats mostly cause of the heat, not cause of the amount of voltage. Even though its a lot, I'd be suprised if you burn that chip up at 1.45V in the next few years.
If by then, you're still using it and it does burn up, you can buy a new one for half the price it is now? Maybe even less, I dont know.


----------



## kirayamato26

I wouldn't run one of these above 1.4V 24/7, mainly because of heat, and secondary, the degradation. The more voltage you pump to it, the faster it degrades, and the more voltage is needed to stabilize it. So, in case your chip degrades, you still have some more voltage headroom to pump. I saw on a forum before I purchased the chip that this guy, using water cooling, uses 1.57V for 24/7, and after 6 months, his chip is randomly stalling, which means that it is degrading.


----------



## wes45013

Sounds like you guys are ati fans but you should check out 9600gt pny. overclocks good and i can run cysis warhead on high with 30-40 fps. btw you should really be looking for something with a 256 or better memory interface. That ddr5 sounds nice but its kind of bottlenecked with 128 bit memory interface.


----------



## kirayamato26

Benchmarks show that the 4770 is almost as good as the 4850, and better than the 4830, and beats out the 9600 GT across the board.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Sounds like you guys are ati fans but you should check out 9600gt pny. overclocks good and i can run cysis warhead on high with 30-40 fps. btw you should really be looking for something with a 256 or better memory interface. That ddr5 sounds nice but its kind of bottlenecked with 128 bit memory interface.


I'll have to get you the link on the 4770's. Its pretty impressive how they increased the bandwidth of the 128 bit interface to rival that of a 256bit with gddr3 card.

http://www.guru3d.com/article/ati-ra...-4770-review/1

(page 2 is pretty helpful)

these 4770's were meant to replace the 4830 series, but the performance is 95% of what a 4850 can do (in most cases)


----------



## 3volvedcombat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=560082

PIC Wont WORK >.<
Holy crap this cpu rapes but i am only stable well only! at 4.1Ghz at 1.64volts im only planing on using this CPU for 3 months if that. I did Super PI 1m at 13.650 seconds even at 4.1Ghz at 4.25Ghz id do below or 13.1-13.2 havnt tried great prock for only 69.99 on new egg now -_-.

3/28/2009 11:22:36 PM - Vista 64
Beginning Run #1 on Map-island, Demo-benchmark_gpu
DX9 1400x960, AA=No AA, Vsync=Disabled, 32 bit test, FullScreen
Demo Loops=2, Time Of Day= 9
Global Game Quality: VeryHigh
================================================== ============
TimeDemo Play Started , (Total Frames: 2000, Recorded Time: 111.86s)
!TimeDemo Run 0 Finished.
Play Time: 38.65s, Average FPS: 51.75
Min FPS: 25.49 at frame 88, Max FPS: 80.28 at frame 982
Average Tri/Sec: -52227788, Tri/Frame: -1009200
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.91
!TimeDemo Run 1 Finished.
Play Time: 31.11s, Average FPS: 64.29
Min FPS: 25.49 at frame 88, Max FPS: 87.89 at frame 129
Average Tri/Sec: -64159148, Tri/Frame: -997991
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.92
TimeDemo Play Ended, (2 Runs Performed)
================================================== ============

Completed All Tests

<><><><><><><><><><><><><>>--SUMMARY--<<><><><><><><><><><><><><>

7/17/2008 11:22:36 PM - Vista 64

Run #1- DX9 1400x960 AA=No AA, 32 bit test, Quality: VeryHigh ~~ Last Average FPS: 64.29


----------



## PizzaMan

All these 4.0+ on these new chips. NICE!


----------



## rohitshakti

Pls help me in overclocking my e5200 with g31 s2l. I hv already opened a thread on this at:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-3-05-ghz.html

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## Lionmaster

well i have an update for my suicide run i upped the voltage to 1.5 in cpuz


----------



## men8ifr

I also wondered what I would get at 1.5v and managed 4.4 didn't back off memory or change any other voltages though and didn't validate etc it was just a quick look to see to be honest I was aiming for Nikos' 4.8 though I'm a long way off...

Still need to find out what on earth GTL ref voltage 1 and 2 refer to on my Mobo - MSI don't seem to know either!


----------



## Lionmaster

oops double post some how same as last one


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *men8ifr*


I also wondered what I would get at 1.5v and managed 4.4 didn't back off memory or change any other voltages though and didn't validate etc it was just a quick look to see to be honest I was aiming for Nikos' 4.8 though I'm a long way off...

Still need to find out what on earth GTL ref voltage 1 and 2 refer to on my Mobo - MSI don't seem to know either!



Here are your lane assignments for GTL

FOR QUAD CORES:
Lane 0 is for Core 0,1 Data Bus (die 0)
Lane 1 is for Core 2,3 Data Bus (die 1)
Lane 2 is for Core 0,1 Address Bus (die 0)
Lane 3 is for Core 2,3 Address Bus (die 1)

FOR DUAL CORES:
Lane 0 is for Core 0,1 Data Bus (die 0)
Lane 1 is for Core 0,1 Address Bus (die 0)

EDIT: WOOT! 1600 posts!


----------



## W4LNUT5

@pizzaman- Schweet


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
All these 4.0+ on these new chips. NICE!

Have you started overclocking your E8400?


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


FOR DUAL CORES:
Lane 0 is for Core 0,1 Data Bus (die 0)
Lane 1 is for Core 0,1 Address Bus (die 0)

EDIT: WOOT! 1600 posts!


Is there an article somewhere or general advice on setting these - is there much to be gained from it?

The range on my MSI seems limited the data bus may only go upto 63% VTT and but the address bus has a higher range.

Congrats that's a lot of posts!


----------



## men8ifr

When O/Cing core 0 always fails first, core 1 has never failed - is there anything I can do to balance things up?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Have you started overclocking your E8400?



Yea, my 780i board has a dieing memory controler, and does like the 1866 strap. DRAM slots 3 and 4, just will not push past 800Mhz anymore. 1 and 2, which I've rarely used, are currantly running 1100Mhz. I do not recommend running more then 2.2v DRAM through a nVidia board. The memory controler will take a hit if you run for long periods over that.

1859 is the highest QDR I can get stable. I can sometimes get the board to post at 2000 and run for a short while. Then the board randomly decides to reboot and then doesn't post at 2000 for a while. If I wait a good bit, I can get it to post again. Considering ordering an extra BIOS chip and trying the FTW BIOS on the vanilla board.

I've also learned a decent bit about tweaking the GTL lanes. I wish I could summerize it, but it's to complicated.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *men8ifr*


Is there an article somewhere or general advice on setting these - is there much to be gained from it?

The range on my MSI seems limited the data bus may only go upto 63% VTT and but the address bus has a higher range.

Congrats that's a lot of posts!



Here is a great thread. Note, it's based around the 7 series nVidia boards, but it will give you an idea as to what's going on.
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=&#476249


----------



## wes45013

I need video converting software that can also burn dvd's it can b freeware or not. I d like a wide range of codec to convert. Will mostly be used to convert avi or divx to dvd format and converting and resizing to put on iphone. I used any video converter b4 and like the gui but if any one has some good suggestions im interested...

PS i know this isn't really the right forum but i get all my good advice here.


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I've also learned a decent bit about tweaking the GTL lanes. I wish I could summerize it, but it's to complicated.

Any tips at all?

Did you have any software that can change GTL ref in Windows - this would save many hours!

Did GTL ref increase from standard as FSB increases?

Did you gain any speed - any idea how much mhz?

Did you change the data and address ref at the same time (i.e. increase both or decrease both) - it there any way to detect if a prime95 failure may be doe to addresses or data?

Thanks for the link - I've actually read that before the problem is I just don't have a clue where to start and just trying to adjust things up and down in the bios only with 2 variable would involve 10's of hours of testing for which sadly I don't have the time or patience...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
I need video converting software that can also burn dvd's it can b freeware or not. I d like a wide range of codec to convert. Will mostly be used to convert avi or divx to dvd format and converting and resizing to put on iphone. I used any video converter b4 and like the gui but if any one has some good suggestions im interested...

PS i know this isn't really the right forum but i get all my good advice here.

Try Tunebite.


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
I need video converting software .

I use DVD flick just because it's simple (like me) and can burn to a disk immediately after converting and eject the tray to show it's done so you can just leave it to finish it - it can also clear RW DVD's if the DVD RW you give it has a previous movie on it. The convert time for a 2hr movie was 15min which seemed a lot faster than another program I use which i think is any video converter.

I'd be interested if anyone knows which, if any converters can use a nvidia GPU... (which should be significantly faster than CPU)


----------



## codyh

Started OCing my E5200 last night. So far I have it up to 3.6ghz and only 1.3v. It is 3 hours prime95 stable and is running in the high 50s as far as temps go. I don't have any screen shots for your right now (I'm at school). Hopefully I can get it up to a nice 4ghz OC.


----------



## azt3c

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codyh*


Started OCing my E5200 last night. So far I have it up to 3.6ghz and only 1.3v. It is 3 hours prime95 stable and is running in the high 50s as far as temps go. I don't have any screen shots for your right now (I'm at school). Hopefully I can get it up to a nice 4ghz OC.


 i dont think so, but go ahead, more than 3750mhz wont boot.


----------



## codyh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


i dont think so, but go ahead, more than 3750mhz wont boot.


Does that seem to be the wall on these chips?


----------



## wes45013

No...........Im 3.99. Some chips have diff bus limitations. My old one was 340 my new does at least 380.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


i dont think so, but go ahead, more than 3750mhz wont boot.


How so? One of my E5200 has been folding for the past 3 months at 4ghz.


----------



## azt3c

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
How so? One of my E5200 has been folding for the past 3 months at 4ghz.

i have the same mobo as him, that why, its not about the chip.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azt3c* 
i have the same mobo as him, that why, its not about the chip.

I have a hard time believing that a P35 board is limited to 1200QDR......


----------



## spakkker

ep35-ds3l - ga-p35-ds3l???
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=452332
My cpu goes to 358 - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=553406


----------



## wes45013

suck for you ........... My $50 GIGABYTE goes to 380.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
How so? One of my E5200 has been folding for the past 3 months at 4ghz.

please tell me to do that my is SE version


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I have a hard time believing that a P35 board is limited to 1200QDR......

on my quad core (q6600) i hit 1600fsb 1.5v stable
asus p5k pro epu


----------



## codyh

Well even if I can't get it past 3.7ghz that is still one hell of an overclock for a 2.5ghz cpu.


----------



## spar

What the...

I didnt know this;

Quote:

1333/1066/800 MHz Front Side Bus, most motherboard manufacturers claim support up to 1600 MHz. wiki










I thought I had a little extra room left on my P5Q, cause this is what Asus says about my mobo;

Quote:

This motherboard supports the latest IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢2 processors in LGA775 package. It also can support IntelÂ® 45nm Multi-Core CPU. With new IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ microarchitecture technology and *1600/1333/1066/800MHz FSB*, IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢2 processor is one of the most powerful and energy efficient CPU in the world.
That's pretty lame.


----------



## kirayamato26

Those are the Intel specs, the actual max FSB that the P45's can handle is actually much higher. P45 chipsets can handle well above 2000MHz QDR (500MHz FSB) when overclocked, but only supports up to 1333MHz QDR (333MHz FSB) natively.


----------



## qaz393

im guessing mobo manufactures have tested before saying that. some boards say it will support 1600** OC. when overclocked


----------



## codyh

Here is a screeny of my current overclock. May stop here for now and continue later when I get bored.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Those are the Intel specs, the actual max FSB that the P45's can handle is actually much higher. P45 chipsets can handle well above 2000MHz QDR (500MHz FSB) when overclocked, but only supports up to 1333MHz QDR (333MHz FSB) natively.


My chip just sucks then, 3.5Ghz is not enough!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qaz393*


im guessing mobo manufactures have tested before saying that. some boards say it will support 1600** OC. when overclocked


Yeah I dont know about that, sometimes you see really stupid stuff like Asus putting my 24pin power connector on the wrong side of the board


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
please tell me to do that my is SE version

Have you made sure that the pci-e bus was set to 100mhz?

What's your highest stable overclock right now? Try overclocking with the 12.5 multi for now, just to find what's your highest stable overclock, and, make sure your ram is running within spec for now.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Have you made sure that the pci-e bus was set to 100mhz?

What's your highest stable overclock right now? Try overclocking with the 12.5 multi for now, just to find what's your highest stable overclock, and, make sure your ram is running within spec for now.

1. yes
2.cpu-z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554470
3. i did set the memory to the lowest speed available


----------



## bk7794

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=561330

Got one more in at 3.3 but not a 24/7 as I probably overvolted it and am at around 60 celcius for temps. I dont like 60s


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


My chip just sucks then, 3.5Ghz is not enough!

Yeah I dont know about that, sometimes you see really stupid stuff like Asus putting my 24pin power connector on the wrong side of the board










I'm on the same boat, my chip just sucks, I'm glad I'm not an uber power user or hardcore OCer. And the reason they did that is probably to save on costs, because then they need less wiring on the PCB. And honestly, I find 3GHz plenty, 3.6GHz just heats up my room by like 1C/hour (ok, not really, but it does get pretty hot).


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


1. yes 
2.cpu-z http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=554470
3. i did set the memory to the lowest speed available


Well, as I see it, your RAM is still OC'd to 900mhz. Which could be affecting you. You do only have 800mhz ram. Might have to increase voltages on ram to 2.1v - 2.2v or so

You could get better ram, like 1066. Would give you more room to OC
or a better mobo. One with more options for memory multipliers


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codyh*


Here is a screeny of my current overclock. May stop here for now and continue later when I get bored.




I you lower that multi and raise the bus youll get an overall faster setup.. Im sure your board supports 1600 fsb ,,, might as well get as much of it as you can. I have a 1520 fsb.


----------



## wes45013

OK i have my xig all in one water cooling.......... but it just like a real high end air cooler performance wise. this is the WC setup im thinking about getting...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835108063

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835108086

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835108093

now im 10.5x380 3.99 @ 1.3v I want 12.5x380 4.75 @ ????v

Any way is this a good set up ? am i missing anything (other than liquid)?


----------



## kirayamato26

http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...id=2391&page=5

The Xigmatech AIO, sadly, is worse than an average, let alone "real high end", air cooling system. According to Frosty Tech, it performs worse than the Scythe Katana II (my HSF) in the 85W TDP test (these chips have 65W TDP), and the Katana II is about on par with the Arctic Freezer 7 Pro, or a bit better. I'd recommend you to ditch that, and get a Xigmatech S1283 or something instead of breaking out $200+ for water cooling.


----------



## wes45013

I had the xig s1283 before I got this . This is better not by much but it is .


----------



## kirayamato26

How did you apply the TIM on the S1283? I read that for HDT type HSFs, you have to apply a small dot to each heatpipe, instead of 1 dot in the middle of the CPU. By the Frosty Tech benchmarks, the S1283 cools 10.7C better than the AIO.

Your temperatures at 1.3V would be helpful in telling how efficient the HSF is. My max load temperature under Linpack is 62C, with an ambient of over 26C.


----------



## wes45013

Ya you would think so but I got this chip about two weeks ago ...and while it loves low volts it still dissapate heat like crazy... Anyway at 1.3 and 3.99ghz it hits 71c in small fft orthos. I know it doesnt seem right .... my other chip did 3.85 on 1.45 and it was about the same temp . I remounted the hsf twice with no diff in temp. besides i have sooooo much head room on this chip i will have to do water cooling to max it out. The above setup for wc was only 130 which is pretty affordable my cap is about 170-200. I just wanted some advice. or maybe if some one was using a kit and would like to share


----------



## codyh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
I you lower that multi and raise the bus youll get an overall faster setup.. Im sure your board supports 1600 fsb ,,, might as well get as much of it as you can. I have a 1520 fsb.










What multi is everyone running at?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
OK i have my xig all in one water cooling.......... but it just like a real high end air cooler performance wise. this is the WC setup im thinking about getting...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835108063

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835108086

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835108093

now im 10.5x380 3.99 @ 1.3v I want 12.5x380 4.75 @ ????v

Any way is this a good set up ? am i missing anything (other than liquid)?

Don't forget, hoses, hose clamps, and fans for you rad. W/C is 95% planning. Where do you plan to mount your rad?


----------



## W4LNUT5

@codyh - 333 x 11.5


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *codyh* 
What multi is everyone running at?

Im 10.5 x 380


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Don't forget, hoses, hose clamps, and fans for you rad. W/C is 95% planning. Where do you plan to mount your rad?


Ya thats why i was hopin someone woud chime in with a good review for a kit. the rad with either go on the back or custom on the side maybe even the top.


----------



## wes45013

PS u guys cant leave this forum this long ................ I dont have a job and havent started school yet and i get bored.....


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
PS u guys cant leave this forum this long ................ I dont have a job and havent started school yet and i get bored.....









addictinggames.com ftw

or, you could go here and see what you can do or where it leads to
http://www.overclock.net/unan.php


----------



## wes45013

Ya ive answered like 5 thread today.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
Ya ive answered like 5 thread today.

Just 5?


----------



## wes45013

One took a really long time I but a computer for a guy. He was try to build a basic home pc for a family member and was about to spend $700. I showed him how to do it for half that.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Ya thats why i was hopin someone woud chime in with a good review for a kit. the rad with either go on the back or custom on the side maybe even the top.



I was original with mine and mounted it on the bottom. With the fans blowing out the bottom. I reversed the 250mm top fan from blow to suck.(I feel a SpaceBalls joke coming) It did create a dead spot for air movement between my PSU and GPU, but I fixed that with an 80mm fan. There are some pics in my album.

Oh, don't count on a huge difference in your OC on water. You have to remember that the more you spend the greater the diminishing of you results will be.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I was original with mine and mounted it on the bottom. With the fans blowing out the bottom. I reversed the 250mm top fan from blow to suck.(I feel a SpaceBalls joke coming) It did create a dead spot for air movement between my PSU and GPU, but I fixed that with an 80mm fan. There are some pics in my album.

Oh, don't count on a huge difference in your OC on water. You have to remember that the more you spend the greater the diminishing of you results will be.


Thats Ludicrous Speed!!


----------



## wes45013

that just gave me an idea for a movie to watch.


----------



## wes45013

and yes!!! Its a netflix instant movie


----------



## PizzaMan

Yes it is


----------



## wes45013

Omg did you know the midget from bad santa is in spaceballs .... Crazy


----------



## PepsiLove

This is my overclock so far.










I know I should run it longer than a few mins, I ran it for a hour before but I accidently exited it and raged and didn't want to wait another hour for a screenshot, temps stay the same anyway. Still trying to find my max fsb, couldn't get above 340x10 no matter what voltage so I think I'm getting close. Just a quick (noobish) question though, how do you set a .5 multi? My bios seems to only take whole numbers =[


----------



## spar

Looks good pepsi, same VID as me but I only could get stable on 3.6Ghz with 1.4 Vcore.
About the .5 multi, you should enable CPU N/2 Ratio in the BIOS. That'll add 0.5 steps to your multi.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Well, as I see it, your RAM is still OC'd to 900mhz. Which could be affecting you. You do only have 800mhz ram. Might have to increase voltages on ram to 2.1v - 2.2v or so

You could get better ram, like 1066. Would give you more room to OC
or a better mobo. One with more options for memory multipliers


from this list what is the best:
ddr2 1066
http://www.poweron.pt/portal/index.p...acturer_id_cat=


----------



## codyh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


from this list what is the best:
ddr2 1066
http://www.poweron.pt/portal/index.p...acturer_id_cat=


Out of those I would go with these http://www.poweron.pt/portal/index.p...hop&Itemid=126


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
from this list what is the best:
ddr2 1066
http://www.poweron.pt/portal/index.p...acturer_id_cat=

I would go for something like these. They will have either Micron D9GMH or D9GCT. Both OC very well.

http://www.memoryc.com/computermemor...lcedition.html

Here is a beastly 4GB pair that should also OC well.
http://www.memoryc.com/computermemor...28500dark.html


----------



## oblivion592

Woop, got my CPU (e5200) to 3.125Ghz stock Vcore (thats 1.064 in CPU-Z) and and stock cooling









No stress test just yet but the CPC benchies gave me a much better score even at 3Ghz







. Unfortunatly the CPU doesn't play ball when i go above 3.125Ghz even with a lower multi atm, but i'll play around with it, probably with a new HSF (suggestions on best value HSF for the e5200 anyone?)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=560109

Hopefully post with a slightly higher OC in like 10minutes lol.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PepsiLove*


This is my overclock so far.










I know I should run it longer than a few mins, I ran it for a hour before but I accidently exited it and raged and didn't want to wait another hour for a screenshot, temps stay the same anyway. Still trying to find my max fsb, couldn't get above 340x10 no matter what voltage so I think I'm getting close. Just a quick (noobish) question though, how do you set a .5 multi? My bios seems to only take whole numbers =[


Hi Mate,
I have same vid also but my crashes prime pretty quick anything under 1.30 volts under load in cpu-z. Also I am only talking 333x10.
Did you change any other voltages?
e.g NB, VVT, GTLRef?
I am curioius because my vid matches a few on this forum but I can not get it prime stable at 3.3+ without a lot more voltage.


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avkdm* 
Hi Mate,
I have same vid also but my crashes prime pretty quick anything under 1.30 volts under load in cpu-z. Also I am only talking 333x10.
Did you change any other voltages?
e.g NB, VVT, GTLRef?
I am curioius because my vid matches a few on this forum but I can not get it prime stable at 3.3+ without a lot more voltage.

VID isn't the only thing that dictates a chip's potention, but it does help provide a rough estimate. I also happen to have a VID of 1.225V, and I find that VMCH is the 2nd thing to turn to, when stabilizing an OC. VMCH will help stabilize the overall system, so u don't get any BSODs, and then VTT would be the 3rd thing to turn to, once no matter how high your VMCH is, and you still get a BSOD under stress. It should be noted that there is something as too much voltage, it mainly applies to VMCH and VTT, too much, and your system won't even POST, too little, same thing. With VCore, you can also overdo it, but it is less likely, and heard of for that fact. I can do 3300MHz (11 x 300) with roughly 1.3125V VCore (BIOS) and 1.2V-ish VMCH. And 3450MHz (11.5 x 300) with roughly 1.3625V VCore, and 1.2V VMCH. Yes, a 0.05V increase for just 150MHz. It just gets worse from these, 3.6GHz needs roughly 1.4V VCore, and 3.75GHz needs so much tweaking that I haven't even gotten it stable enough to click the "ON" button on OCCT.


----------



## oblivion592

[email protected], stock HSF. Vcore set to 1.1375v which actually didn't rise above 1.04v in CPU-Z (gonna have to look into my vdroop i think). Shame i can't control Vcore more, and that i can't even set my ram multi! Don't think it was p95 stable but it booted and didn't bsod on me so hey hey







.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=561923

BTW- no idea what the GTLRef is. but it goes from like 57x to 61x or something, any ideas what might help OCing more?

Edited for correction.


----------



## kirayamato26

Ok, having a RAM multiplier/divider will help a lot, because right now, you are OCing your RAM, and RAM usually doesn't OC very well. The VCore is kind of way too high also, lower it, and see what happens. Don't pump a LOT more voltage at a time. If you can't control your VCore or RAM, then try clearing the CMOS or flashing your BIOS to the latest revision. I would try clearing the CMOS before flashing the BIOS. Also, it would help if you posted your system, so we'll know what parts you are using.


----------



## PepsiLove

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avkdm* 
Hi Mate,
I have same vid also but my crashes prime pretty quick anything under 1.30 volts under load in cpu-z. Also I am only talking 333x10.
Did you change any other voltages?
e.g NB, VVT, GTLRef?
I am curioius because my vid matches a few on this forum but I can not get it prime stable at 3.3+ without a lot more voltage.

Hey. The voltages I used are

Cpu vid specail add (vcore pretty much): +137.5 mV
SB Core/CPU PULL voltage: 1.55v
NB Core: 1.2575
CPU VTT Voltage: 1.21
Fsb Vref: 25

Thanks spar, I'll give that a try when I get home later (school -.-).


----------



## Mikecdm

With the relatively high multi on these chips there really isn't that much fine tuning needed to reach a high overclock. Most of the work is just increasing vcore. NB voltage doesn't need to be raised much if any since we are working with such low fsb. My chips FSB wall is 346 FSB.


----------



## wes45013

I figured out what was holding my back 10 mhz. Neg air flow in case corrected by removing a drive bay door and .......................... my fsb oc turned my NB hs tim into dust........ put on some as5 and no Im 2c lower and same fsb and 4ghz. @ 1.28v. how wild is that. MAN i gotta get wc...........







maybe a better mobo if i really wanna push it to. what a good oc mb that supports sli for cheap. Asus striker maybe?


----------



## oblivion592

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Ok, having a RAM multiplier/divider will help a lot, because right now, you are OCing your RAM, and RAM usually doesn't OC very well. The VCore is kind of way too high also, lower it, and see what happens. Don't pump a LOT more voltage at a time. If you can't control your VCore or RAM, then try clearing the CMOS or flashing your BIOS to the latest revision. I would try clearing the CMOS before flashing the BIOS. Also, it would help if you posted your system, so we'll know what parts you are using.


Oh major apology, that should have been 1.1375v, major difference there! I'll edit in case anyone else reads it. System specs in my sig now so thats always good. As a side note, i don't want to get my voltage much higher atm due to the stock cooler. I'll update the temps in my system info to make sure their correct.

Can't see an actual setting for the memory multiplier, i can set the RAM speed to auto, 667 or 800 without an OC, and then those go up with the FSB. The ram seems to OC nicely (kingston HyperX) but i would like to have more control of their multi!


----------



## oblivion592

Latest Update: 3.75GHz, it would probably BSOD immediatly upon starting OCCT but hey, i'm posting this at 3.75GHz with CPU-Z showing 1.224v and on the stock HSF (still idle at 44C). I'm really possitive about the 24/7 capability of this chip with a new cooler, should be good.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=562337


----------



## men8ifr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oblivion592*


Latest Update: 3.75GHz, it would probably BSOD immediatly upon starting OCCT but hey, i'm posting this at 3.75GHz with CPU-Z showing 1.224v and on the stock HSF (still idle at 44C). I'm really possitive about the 24/7 capability of this chip with a new cooler, should be good.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=562337


I think I got 3.7 - 3.8 ghz with mine at 1.27v so why not up the voltage - if your chip is similar to mine you could have 4.2ghz staying within intel volt specs and 4.4ghz+ if you're willing to push it to 1.5v. If it were my chip I would set it to 1.37v and see what speed you get from that I would say that's a 24/7 clock you should get 4.2ish ghz...good look - all this assumes an aftermarket cooler otherwise I think you will be too limited on temps...


----------



## oblivion592

Quote:



Originally Posted by *men8ifr*


I think I got 3.7 - 3.8 ghz with mine at 1.27v so why not up the voltage - if your chip is similar to mine you could have 4.2ghz staying within intel volt specs and 4.4ghz+ if you're willing to push it to 1.5v. If it were my chip I would set it to 1.37v and see what speed you get from that I would say that's a 24/7 clock you should get 4.2ish ghz...good look - all this assumes an aftermarket cooler otherwise I think you will be too limited on temps...


Yeah i'll definatly be getting myself a good CPU cooler some time soon, possibly with a NB hsf. I'm thinking of going either for the titan fenrir (Â£30+) as its got really impressive cooling, or something cheaper if it gives reasonable cooling (although of course i7 compatibility does mean in the long run the fenrir should pay for itself, i'm pretty sure i'll end up on the i7 in a couple of years...)


----------



## men8ifr

Yeah buy a nice cooler that you will want to keep in the future - chips etc will all get older but a good cooler should last a long time.


----------



## inter_stella

im trying to build a cheap rig for gaming and I wanna to ask: which ram do you suggest for g31m-es2l ?? my goal is e5200 @ 3,6 ghz, or maybe more but im not sure about the mobo







anyways 3,6 is okay for me. I read some benchmarks saying [email protected],6 is not bottlenecking video cards like 4850... I'm considering about the new hd4770 for video card and 2 gb ram is okay i guess (I won't be playing gta IV or crysis so..)..
so what should I do??
oh and I got BigTyp for cpu cooling @ my oldest amd rig. im gonna use that one on this.
thanks!!


----------



## spakkker

Don't use that board!
You don't need on-board graphics
It's got poor memory divider options
Nobody has done well on page 1 of this thread with that mo/bo
Look at EP31-DS3L - google the mo/bo and overclocking

I've got cheapo 800mhz memory and a cheapy p35 mo/bo. See p1


----------



## inter_stella

I can pay 100$ for a ep35 but thats the problem: prices are still like 190$ on gigabyte p35 chipsets in my country! (tr)
its too bad cuz g31m-es2l is 49$ -- its global price. you see I dont want to pay extra then world wide prices

hmmm but I found a p43 chipset Asrock mobo which is 83$
how about that one??

* Also MSI P43 Neo-F 1600 FSB/DDR2 1066MHz 86$


----------



## spakkker

I don't know which asrock mo/bo you have seen- they were not very good o/c's in the past , but this gives a good opinion - http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...abyte-p31.html
Read post 3 and post 5


----------



## inter_stella

same board (p43DE)


----------



## wes45013

Ive got that mobo and it will work fine for what you want. the only downside to gaming on it imo is that there is no sli option . and watch the NB if you oc the fsb alot mine turned the TIM to dust , easy fix just put some as5. feel free to check my sig . my setup is cheap and i play games very well. also ddr2 800 will work fine , ocz has some good cheap ram but if you think youll ever want to OC that chip higher then I would def recommend some 1066 ram. Just because there is crappy memory multi options ,,,,, but Ive managed 4ghz on this board so i think its a steal for the money.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inter_stella* 
im trying to build a cheap rig for gaming and I wanna to ask: which ram do you suggest for g31m-es2l ?? my goal is e5200 @ 3,6 ghz, or maybe more but im not sure about the mobo







anyways 3,6 is okay for me. I read some benchmarks saying [email protected],6 is not bottlenecking video cards like 4850... I'm considering about the new hd4770 for video card and 2 gb ram is okay i guess (I won't be playing gta IV or crysis so..)..
so what should I do??
oh and I got BigTyp for cpu cooling @ my oldest amd rig. im gonna use that one on this.
thanks!!

Got the same board and am in the top highest clocks with it. I'm using corsair xms2 cl4, it's $32 right now and can get up to 1080 at cl5.

EDIT: I bought a 40mm fan($6) 7000rpm, and put it on a cheap fan controller ($5) and just screwed it right into the top of the northbridge, seems to help a lot to keep it cool.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inter_stella* 
I can pay 100$ for a ep35 but thats the problem: prices are still like 190$ on gigabyte p35 chipsets in my country! (tr)
its too bad cuz g31m-es2l is 49$ -- its global price. you see I dont want to pay extra then world wide prices

hmmm but I found a p43 chipset Asrock mobo which is 83$
how about that one??

* Also MSI P43 Neo-F 1600 FSB/DDR2 1066MHz 86$

I also had the p43 neo-f it was a great board for overclocking, but most ram's will not run in dual channel on that board. I tried Gskill, corsair, pny and none of them would run in dual channel.


----------



## spakkker

Jspeedracer - what results did you get with es2l ? Can't see anything on first page.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spakkker* 
Jspeedracer - what results did you get with es2l ? Can't see anything on first page.


I'm in the top superpi's which you have to validate as well so not sure why not in the top clocks but here's stable enough for superpi:

Jspeedracer - 13.454s - 4.2Ghz - Gigabyte G31M-S2L

Also the cpuz in my sig is a 24/7 clock. At least was til weather broke lol that was 3.9Ghz I can still run that now if run 1.38v but I would rather just run 1.33v to 1.34v and stay between 3.7 and 3.8. Really need some good ram though to get high clocks with that board. I say go with some cl4 stuff ddr2 800, or some 1066 at 5-5-5-15 to get the best speeds with your clocks.


----------



## jspeedracer

would also add, i had a different e5200 when i had the p43 and was able to break 4ghz on both of them but best could hit with a xfx 60i lt board was 3.8Ghz, 3.6 stable. Just be sure to get an intel chipset and you won't have problems overclocking the cpu to 3.6. If you can't get your e5200 to 3.6 then you haven't tried hard enough







Also never went over 1.45v so may be more room if willing to juice it.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *inter_stella* 
im trying to build a cheap rig for gaming and I wanna to ask: which ram do you suggest for g31m-es2l ?? my goal is e5200 @ 3,6 ghz, or maybe more but im not sure about the mobo







anyways 3,6 is okay for me. I read some benchmarks saying [email protected],6 is not bottlenecking video cards like 4850... I'm considering about the new hd4770 for video card and 2 gb ram is okay i guess (I won't be playing gta IV or crysis so..)..
so what should I do??
oh and I got BigTyp for cpu cooling @ my oldest amd rig. im gonna use that one on this.
thanks!!

Actually, you'll be playing crysis just fine at mid - high specs. I can now with just my 3870, but its at like 35fps. That 4770 should be great.

As far as the board goes, get what ya gotta get. And try to get 1066 ram instead of 800. It will allow you with more overclocking room when you set the "memory multiplier" at 2.66(I think thats lowest on that board)

Good Luck


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
would also add, i had a different e5200 when i had the p43 and was able to break 4ghz on both of them but best could hit with a xfx 60i lt board was 3.8Ghz, 3.6 stable. Just be sure to get an intel chipset and you won't have problems overclocking the cpu to 3.6. If you can't get your e5200 to 3.6 then you haven't tried hard enough







Also never went over 1.45v so may be more room if willing to juice it.

Not necessarily. Not all of these chips will do it. I know that my old one wanted too many volts to do it. (3.6) I found that I could lower it to 3.5 and save a lot of heat (350 x 10)


----------



## oblivion592

If the memory divider options are bad then i'd suggest 1066MHz ram, i'm using 800MHz cl4 which is great but i have to set my NB strap to auto to allow me to select a good memory frequency, which is a real pain tbh. Obviously i've got a cheap Asus board but some 1066 ram would make life easier for most people!


----------



## metal_gunjee

3601MHz 24/7 (288.1 x 12.5) Validation here.
3.9GHz top POST so far. Haven't had this CPU very long though so I'm still pushing on it. I'm hoping for 4.0+ GHz in the end but this cpu is already 25-30% faster @ 3.6, even comparable to E8xxx series according to Passmark CPU mark scores. Very nice budget chip!


----------



## metal_gunjee

oops double post... dang firefox


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
3601MHz 24/7 (288.1 x 12.5) Validation here.
3.9GHz top POST so far. Haven't had this CPU very long though so I'm still pushing on it. I'm hoping for 4.0+ GHz in the end but this cpu is already 25-30% faster @ 3.6, even comparable to E8xxx series according to Passmark CPU mark scores. Very nice budget chip!

Good stuff man









Whats your VID and Vcore?


----------



## kirayamato26

Oh, I got a question after reading a couple articles. They all state that on a P45 chipset, the VMCH can be left alone at the stock voltage when FSB is <400MHz, however, my system is unstable if I leave it at stock when OCing higher than 3GHz, and it often has to be raised to 1.2V from 1.1V, is that normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## wes45013

I wouldnt worry about it . 
Nice oc on your gpu too!


----------



## kirayamato26

How do you check for stability on a GPU after you OC it? Just wondering, since my 9500GT seems to be able to handle ~700MHz core + 1000MHz memory (2000MHz effective) before displaying artifacts in Crysis.


----------



## wes45013

you can use atitool . I usually just do and hour or more of gaming


----------



## avkdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Oh, I got a question after reading a couple articles. They all state that on a P45 chipset, the VMCH can be left alone at the stock voltage when FSB is <400MHz, however, my system is unstable if I leave it at stock when OCing higher than 3GHz, and it often has to be raised to 1.2V from 1.1V, is that normal or should I be concerned?

That explains why my P45 board leaves VMCH at stock (Auto Settings)
On my board that is 1.10 volts - I have no trouble at 3125mhz on this setting or 333x10 with higher vcore.
Increasing it for higher OC seems to have no effect on stability either at 3.3ghz for example. As stated before Vcore seems to be the only adjustment I need to make for stability. All other settings such as VTT, GTLRef,PLL seem to make no difference. I have read that these only need to be adjusted for extreme overclocks - around 3.8 and higher for example. I can not get stable over 3.5 no matter what I do. Must be my E5200 I reckon.
Anyhow I would not worry maybe your board needs more voltage on the NB.
I second the ATITool for your graphics - mucho tweaking therein.


----------



## kirayamato26

ATITool doesn't recognize my card, any ideas?

I run dual monitors on it if that changes anything.

ATITool says that it is not in use by Windows.


----------



## wes45013

O you said you have crysis ....................sooooo use the crysis benchark. navigate to the cysis folder and you find it in there.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

4.025GHz 350x11.5 @ 1.28v

validation (also attached image so you can see vcore):
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=563293


----------



## wes45013

NICE OC.!! hows your temps?


----------



## kirayamato26

Holy **** 1.28V for 4025MHz, I need that kind of VCore for 3.3GHz. I think that chip has potential for 4.8GHz with <1.45V VCore.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
ATITool doesn't recognize my card, any ideas?

I run dual monitors on it if that changes anything.

ATITool says that it is not in use by Windows.

Use version 0.24. Mind you it does not recognise my video card but you can still use the scan for artifacts option.
It works for me - I got the same error using v0.26.
Just click on update and it will give you a link to v0.24
Make sure you run it as Administrator


----------



## Shadowrunner340

well, it's certainly not stable at that vcore, lol. i just tried the realtemp sensor test and it didn't get halfway through the heatup phase before BSOD. once i can pass that, i'll post back with new vcore and temps.


----------



## jspeedracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Not necessarily. Not all of these chips will do it. I know that my old one wanted too many volts to do it. (3.6) I found that I could lower it to 3.5 and save a lot of heat (350 x 10)


Haven't had a wolfdale yet that couldn't hit 4Ghz, just my personal experience on say a dozen different chips.


----------



## wes45013

Im 4.0 @ 1.3 idle ad 1.28625v load. max temp is 74 ..........stable


----------



## avkdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jspeedracer* 
Haven't had a wolfdale yet that couldn't hit 4Ghz, just my personal experience on say a dozen different chips.

In your siggy you state 1.33vcore for 3.71ghz - is this under load or in BIOS?


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Im 4.0 @ 1.3 idle ad 1.28625v load. max temp is 74 ..........stable


Good onya mate - wish mine could do that!
Not much vdroop there do you have LLC enabled?


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


Haven't had a wolfdale yet that couldn't hit 4Ghz, just my personal experience on say a dozen different chips.


My E5200 can't hit 4GHz, actually, it doesn't even have the potential to hit 4GHz. Max FSB is 315MHz, and anything over 300MHz would cause the system to reboot right after boot, then continue to POST. Next time I'm buying a processor, I'm requesting one from Malaysia.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

ok, passed sensor test with no problems. 4.025 @1.288, didn't get above 62c. i forget what the vcore is set at in bios, slightly over 1.3.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avkdm*


Good onya mate - wish mine could do that!
Not much vdroop there do you have LLC enabled?


I dont know what llc is?


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I dont know what llc is?


LLC=Load-Line Calibration, minimizes vdroop


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowrunner340*


LLC=Load-Line Calibration, minimizes vdroop


dont think i have that option on mobo.


----------



## PizzaMan

woot

300 pages!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Woot Post # 3000 in this thread

@Kirayamato26 - have you tried a fsb of 333? I've only seen a few that can't post at that fsb. You might just be hitting what they call a "hole", where for whatever reason there is a range of fsb's that your chip just doesn't like.


----------



## qaz393

3001


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Woot Post # 3000 in this thread

@Kirayamato26 - have you tried a fsb of 333? I've only seen a few that can't post at that fsb. You might just be hitting what they call a "hole", where for whatever reason there is a range of fsb's that your chip just doesn't like.


Yep, I have. I've tried everything from 300 ~ 325 in increments of 1MHz and everything from 330 ~ 340 in increments of 1MHz, I even tried 350MHz and it doesn't POST.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I dont know what llc is?


Load Line Calibration -oops sorry you have been already answered.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Yep, I have. I've tried everything from 300 ~ 325 in increments of 1MHz and everything from 330 ~ 340 in increments of 1MHz, I even tried 350MHz and it doesn't POST.


Yep weird chip this one - my fsb is OK at 333 yet I can not hit your max clock frequency. I have found a hole at 266mhzx12.5 - get constant BSOD but 333FSBx10 at same frequency not a problem. Ram is not overclocked so its not that.Maybe its Speed Step?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Turn speedstep off when OC-ing. It can alter your results.


----------



## kirayamato26

No difference, still can't POST past 315


----------



## hokk

Damn FSB hole lol

E5200 @ 3.996Ghz/1.428v .... Asus - P5QSE


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Good stuff man









Whats your VID and Vcore?


Thanx.
Core Temp reports VID 1.1625v.
CPU-Z reports current Vcore at 1.360v
Sometimes it'll run the same speed well at 1.344v but this chip has it's good and bad days. Odd if ya ask me. Wonder if a cmos clearing or bios flash would do anything for me?


----------



## metal_gunjee

With that being said I'm a little unsure about something involving cpu temp.
Load temps are 65-68 degrees @ 3.6GHz and im wondering if thats to be expected with 1100mhz overclock even with the Zalman CNPS9500.








Air temp inside case is around 29-30c, room temp within a couple feet of the case is 24-25c.

My GPU is quite the opposite though. With the fan set on 65% full time I rarely see the high side of 70c under a couple hours play of Team Fortress2, Portal, Day of Defeat:Source, etc.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


With that being said I'm a little unsure about something involving cpu temp.
Load temps are 65-68 degrees @ 3.6GHz and im wondering if thats to be expected with 1100mhz overclock even with the Zalman CNPS9500.








Air temp inside case is around 29-30c, room temp within a couple feet of the case is 24-25c.

My GPU is quite the opposite though. With the fan set on 65% full time I rarely see the high side of 70c under a couple hours play of Team Fortress2, Portal, Day of Defeat:Source, etc.


Temps sounds about right for the voltage. I use AS5 and have the same cooler, and I get just under those temps at my current settings. I would imagine with stock paste that those temps are correct. My case also has pretty sweet airflow though.

btw, I use 1.42vCore


----------



## inter_stella

Thank you jspeedracer, everyone!
guess I will be buying g31m-es2l with some 1066 CL5 ram.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


Thanx.
Core Temp reports VID 1.1625v.
CPU-Z reports current Vcore at 1.360v
Sometimes it'll run the same speed well at 1.344v but this chip has it's good and bad days. Odd if ya ask me. Wonder if a cmos clearing or bios flash would do anything for me?


Thats a promising VID









Like W4LNUT5 says, the temperature sounds about right. Im around 62C but that because I bought 4 new fans this week for crazy airflow.
You can check what changed in the new BIOS versions, maybe you see something that'll help your OC, else I wouldnt bother. 
Dont know if clearing the CMOS would help you, I only do that when my OC failed and my PC doesnt boot.


----------



## kirayamato26

Computer not booting after a failed OC? That's news to me, but then again, Gigabyte motherboards have Dual-BIOS, so there's like a 10 sec down time at the most if there's a failed OC.

And those temperatures do sound right for the VCore, I get like 71C with 1.39V VCore (BIOS). I need to invest in another case fan.


----------



## oblivion592

Ok guys, i've run into a slight problem (pretty crappy). After running OCCT on small data set after just 4minutes i get an error on core 0, and this is at stock speeds, with the most bios settings on auto.

Any ideas what the problem could be? CPU-Z shows the Vcore as just 1.064v, perhaps i should have it close to 1.1v? It did seem a bit low as the stock voltage so it could just be my mobo. Whats everyone elses stock voltage in CPU-Z?


----------



## kirayamato26

You should leave everything on AUTO if you are going to test like that, or enter the VID as the VCore. My stock voltage in CPU-Z is 1.204V idle, 1.184V under load, and 1.168V under extreme load (IBT). Though, at 2.5GHz (10 x 250, or 12.5 x 200), I can get the CPU to be stable with 1.1V VCore, which is like 1.064V under load.

Make sure that your VCore is on AUTO, and then test again.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oblivion592*


Ok guys, i've run into a slight problem (pretty crappy). After running OCCT on small data set after just 4minutes i get an error on core 0, and this is at stock speeds, with the most bios settings on auto.

Any ideas what the problem could be? CPU-Z shows the Vcore as just 1.064v, perhaps i should have it close to 1.1v? It did seem a bit low as the stock voltage so it could just be my mobo. Whats everyone elses stock voltage in CPU-Z?


Sounds like its being undervolted. Go run CoreTemp, it will display your VID (if you don't already know it). Then manually tell the board to use that voltage.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spar* 
Thats a promising VID









Like W4LNUT5 says, the temperature sounds about right. Im around 62C but that because I bought 4 new fans this week for crazy airflow.
You can check what changed in the new BIOS versions, maybe you see something that'll help your OC, else I wouldnt bother.
Dont know if clearing the CMOS would help you, I only do that when my OC failed and my PC doesnt boot.

That's about what I figured, just a longshot question, I'm still at an intermediate level with all this after all. I have the newest bios version and thanks to the Asus CPR I never have to reset CMOS due to no post on some crazy OC attempt.
Even if don't go any further, 1100MHz OC is still amazing to my eyes though I know these chips are capable of more. I have a similar problem as some others with not being able to get too far into 300+ bus territory but I'm going to continue to fight with it! Maybe it's true that the Intel chipsets work better with these cpu's?


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


That's about what I figured, just a longshot question, I'm still at an intermediate level with all this after all. I have the newest bios version and thanks to the Asus CPR I never have to reset CMOS due to no post on some crazy OC attempt.
Even if don't go any further, 1100MHz OC is still amazing to my eyes though I know these chips are capable of more. I have a similar problem as some others with not being able to get too far into 300+ bus territory but I'm going to continue to fight with it! Maybe it's true that the Intel chipsets work better with these cpu's?


No doubt, 3.6Ghz is a very nice overclock. Dont know about the +300 FSB wall and why some people cant seem to get past that. A lot of factors play a long, undervolting/overvolting, crappy PSU's, bad mobo's, bad overclocker in general (talking about the person now), bad RAM to overclock, wrong settings in the BIOS turned on/off etc. 
I think some people are quick to jump to conclusions when they say that the E5200 has a FSB wall. Im not convinced. When do you say a chip has a wall? When 5 out of 10 people cant get past it? Or more like 6 out of 10?
Plus a lot of people arent willing, or dont know, or are scared, to pump in the amounts of volts to get past it, my jump from 3.5Ghz to 3.6Ghz was 0.15V in Vcore, thats going from a reasonable 1.325V to 1.475V, and that was only Vcore, and I still wasnt stable.

Have no idea about how your chipset should preform btw, Im strictly Intel


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Computer not booting after a failed OC? That's news to me


I actually was talking about my old motherboard, MSI 915G Grantsdale something. The amount of times I needed to reset the CMOS is ridiculous, so bad even, I still talk about it as if it was in the present.
Even today, everytime when my P5Q fails to boot when I overclock (it does eventually boot though after 10 secs), I pray to god I dont have to whip out the tweezers to try and pull that way too little thing out.


----------



## kirayamato26

Tweezers? I'll assume you are talking about the battery. On my board, there's a jumper, just short that for 5 seconds and the CMOS is reset.

Oh and I just did the artifact testing on my GPU, this is what I got at stock speeds. I don't know why that little thing's there, I mean, the card is running at 42C idle, and like 51C under load. The brand is Galaxy KFA2, maybe I should consider an upgrade some time soon? I mean, it is artifacting at stock.


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Tweezers? I'll assume you are talking about the battery. On my board, there's a jumper, just short that for 5 seconds and the CMOS is reset.

No I actually mean tweezers to pull the CMOS jumper off cause it's so tiny and all kinds of wires/cards/etc. are always in the way.

Quote:

maybe I should consider an upgrade some time soon? I mean, it is artifacting at stock.
That actually made me laugh







(cant answer your question though







)


----------



## kirayamato26

Eh, it's not bad, I mean, I don't see any artifacts or anything in Crysis (though half my screen is gone momentarily in Crysis Warhead if I get shot). I mainly just watch HD videos, and it's got no problems with that, so I'm not sure if I should upgrade it soon, or just wait till it dies. I mean, the card is only 6 months old.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Tweezers? I'll assume you are talking about the battery. On my board, there's a jumper, just short that for 5 seconds and the CMOS is reset.

Oh and I just did the artifact testing on my GPU, this is what I got at stock speeds. I don't know why that little thing's there, I mean, the card is running at 42C idle, and like 51C under load. The brand is Galaxy KFA2, maybe I should consider an upgrade some time soon? I mean, it is artifacting at stock.


Sounds like your GPU is dieing. Yea, upgrade.


----------



## kirayamato26

Gah, I was afraid of that. I guess I'll go buy a new one when this one craps out.

But before it does crap out, I'll ask this.
Which card should I get? I want to stick to NVIDIA, but their cards are quite expensive, for $100 CAD, I can MAYBE get a 9600GT, while for $106 CAD, I can get a 4830. The 4770 looks appealing, but it's price tag is up at $130, and I don't really want to spend more than $100.

Edit:

Can't I just mod the BIOS to pump more volts to the chip? That should stabilize it for a bit right? It is currently running at 1V with stock settings, at least that's what the BIOS dump following your guide says.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Tweezers? I'll assume you are talking about the battery. On my board, there's a jumper, just short that for 5 seconds and the CMOS is reset.

Oh and I just did the artifact testing on my GPU, this is what I got at stock speeds. I don't know why that little thing's there, I mean, the card is running at 42C idle, and like 51C under load. The brand is Galaxy KFA2, maybe I should consider an upgrade some time soon? I mean, it is artifacting at stock.


I am not sure if your GPU is artefacting. Mine displays 2 dead pixels as well using this utility. However from memory that hairy cube is supposed to spin as well not remain still - sorry if I misled you however I think that that version of Atitool is working incorrectly.
I believe their is nothing wrong at all with your GPU.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Gah, I was afraid of that. I guess I'll go buy a new one when this one craps out.

But before it does crap out, I'll ask this.
Which card should I get? I want to stick to NVIDIA, but their cards are quite expensive, for $100 CAD, I can MAYBE get a 9600GT, while for $106 CAD, I can get a 4830. The 4770 looks appealing, but it's price tag is up at $130, and I don't really want to spend more than $100.

Edit:

Can't I just mod the BIOS to pump more volts to the chip? That should stabilize it for a bit right? It is currently running at 1V with stock settings, at least that's what the BIOS dump following your guide says.



Voltmodding a dieing GPU. Don't think that will work out well. You could prbly add some caps to the vGPU.

You should be able to find a 9600GT in the for sale section or ebay pretty cheaply. Going rate is ~$70USD. They are pretty fun to v'mod to.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Voltmodding a dieing GPU. Don't think that will work out well. You could prbly add some caps to the vGPU.

You should be able to find a 9600GT in the for sale section or ebay pretty cheaply. Going rate is ~$70USD. They are pretty fun to v'mod to.










do you know where a walk thru is on vmod'ing 9600GT ?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Voltmodding a dieing GPU. Don't think that will work out well. You could prbly add some caps to the vGPU.

You should be able to find a 9600GT in the for sale section or ebay pretty cheaply. Going rate is ~$70USD. They are pretty fun to v'mod to.










Hey guys, any idea on the going rate of a used Sapphire 3870?? I have a guy interested in selling me one. But he has been reluctant to mention a price. I don't really need it, nor do i care for the passive cooler he put on it. I was thinking $40. But I'm not sure if he'd go for it


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
do you know where a walk thru is on vmod'ing 9600GT ?

You could click the link in my sig.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


You could click the link in my sig.


DUH!!lol


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


No doubt, 3.6Ghz is a very nice overclock. Dont know about the +300 FSB wall and why some people cant seem to get past that. A lot of factors play a long, undervolting/overvolting, crappy PSU's, bad mobo's, bad overclocker in general (talking about the person now), bad RAM to overclock, wrong settings in the BIOS turned on/off etc. 
I think some people are quick to jump to conclusions when they say that the E5200 has a FSB wall. Im not convinced. When do you say a chip has a wall? When 5 out of 10 people cant get past it? Or more like 6 out of 10?
Plus a lot of people arent willing, or dont know, or are scared, to pump in the amounts of volts to get past it, my jump from 3.5Ghz to 3.6Ghz was 0.15V in Vcore, thats going from a reasonable 1.325V to 1.475V, and that was only Vcore, and I still wasnt stable.

Have no idea about how your chipset should preform btw, Im strictly Intel










I never actually said that I personally was experiencing a "wall" with my bus speed. I reiterate, I have had this chip for a short time and am still toying around a bit with bios options. Getting to 3.5-3.6ghz was a breeze. If you needed more than 1.36v to obtain 3.6ghz stable clock speed then it is clear that either your Intel chipset or motherboard itself is inferior, you are indeed the "bad overclocker" as you have mentioned, or you simply aren't covering all the corners. Don't be so quick to assume that you are the expert here because my system clearly is more friendly with the E5200 than yours.
There is honestly no offense intended here, but your remarks clearly indicate that you are very over confident in thinking that you may be the only one considering all factors included in overclocking this particular CPU. Please understand that I mean this in the best way possible and mean no harm or sarcasm. 
I would also like to add that I respect the fact that you use Asus+Intel, but ATI?? You gotta be kidding....


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
I never actually said that I personally was experiencing a "wall" with my bus speed.

I said people, as in general, not directed towards you personally. Check out this random post, posted on the same time yesterday when I said that. And that post is bs.

Quote:

I reiterate, I have had this chip for a short time and am still toying around a bit with bios options. Getting to 3.5-3.6ghz was a breeze. If you needed more than 1.36v to obtain 3.6ghz stable clock speed then it is clear that either your Intel chipset or motherboard itself is inferior, you are indeed the "bad overclocker" as you have mentioned, or you simply aren't covering all the corners.
I said the jump was high, referring to the amount of voltage this chip needs to get past certain points. It is well known the E5200 likes volts. Funny how now you jump to conclusion on why I needed so much Vcore.

Quote:

Don't be so quick to assume that you are the expert here because my system clearly is more friendly with the E5200 than yours.
Seriously, how old are you? I never said Im an expert, Im simply stating why Im not convinced about the FSB wall on the E5200.

Quote:

There is honestly no offense intended here, but your remarks clearly indicate that you are very over confident in thinking that you may be the only one considering all factors included in overclocking this particular CPU.
How do you come to that conclusion? I was talking about people who say there's a FSB wall while a 100 different things can go wrong too. But no, must be a FSB wall. Thats what I was saying.

Quote:

Please understand that I mean this in the best way possible and mean no harm or sarcasm.
Really? Should have thought of that sooner.

Quote:

I would also like to add that I respect the fact that you use Asus+Intel, but ATI?? You gotta be kidding....
edit: I know I know


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
I never actually said that I personally was experiencing a "wall" with my bus speed. I reiterate, I have had this chip for a short time and am still toying around a bit with bios options. Getting to 3.5-3.6ghz was a breeze. If you needed more than 1.36v to obtain 3.6ghz stable clock speed then it is clear that either your Intel chipset or motherboard itself is inferior, you are indeed the "bad overclocker" as you have mentioned, or you simply aren't covering all the corners. Don't be so quick to assume that you are the expert here because my system clearly is more friendly with the E5200 than yours.
There is honestly no offense intended here, but your remarks clearly indicate that you are very over confident in thinking that you may be the only one considering all factors included in overclocking this particular CPU. Please understand that I mean this in the best way possible and mean no harm or sarcasm.
I would also like to add that I respect the fact that you use Asus+Intel, but ATI?? You gotta be kidding....

It is a well known fact that not all chips are created equally, and therefore do not have the same overclocking potential, the chipset usually doesn't have anything to do with it. It is not the system that is more friendly with the E5200, it is the E5200 that is more friendly with you. If you want to experience a FSB wall, go set the FSB to 400, almost no E5200 can go that high. And honestly, what's wrong with ATI? NVIDIA cards are usually overpriced for their performance, the only reason I got a 9500GT was because it was only $50.

And at Spar, in theory, there is no FSB wall, as long as you are willing to give it FSB termination voltage. However, in doing so, you are shortening the chip's life span, especially after around 1.4V, and the gains from the extra FSB termination voltage is nearly negligible in terms of getting higher FSB speeds. I can POST at 312 FSB max with AUTO FSB Termination Voltage, and 315 with 1.3V.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Whoa. Ease up a little.
I apologize if you took me as being a little rude but you know how it is on these forums, or any for that matter.. lots of B.S. talk going on. By the way I'm not the only one who has jumped to conslusions. You clearly implied that I didnt know what I was doing with the "bad overclocker" remark. Anyway, I'm not here to argue so that's the end of that.
Uhhh, I dunno for sure what else to say but it's definitely not my intention to get on anyone's bad side here.
I'm still hoping for 4.0GHz in the future though!








Woohoo!


----------



## metal_gunjee

Spar, you are absolutely right about that post you linked being total BS.
Some people truly are idiots.

Quote:

Why are you still on this forum? What an ass. Stop trolling kid.
About this comment, was it really necessary?? By the way, I'm very far from a kid. 25 years old to be exact. To be perfectly honest, I only said that because I thought you were trying to be a dick.
Truce?


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
About this comment, was it really necessary??

It wasnt, I apologize.

Quote:

By the way, I'm very far from a kid. 25 years old to be exact. To be perfectly honest, I only said that because I thought you were trying to be a dick.
Yeah, it might be better if I quoted that random post from the guy who said "dont buy the E5200 cause it has a FSB wall".

Quote:

Truce?


----------



## wes45013

Mine ran stable at 10x400 ............. but it turned the TIM on the NB to dust..........


----------



## wes45013

Ive since applied as5. been waiting for that to set in ...............I just set a fan on the NB and seem s like a good day to run it through the ringer.................Any one think i can make it to 450????


----------



## overclockerfx

Somebody said something about not getting past 350Mhz FSB well my 4.208Ghz is done with 366Mhz









Right heres this weeks updates:

kylzer - 3.996Ghz - ASUS P5QSE - link
Shadowrunner340 - 4.025Ghz - ASUS P5Q PRO - link
oblivion592 - 3.749Ghz - ASUS P5K SE - link
Pepsilove - 3.69Ghz - DFI JR-P45 T2RS
blooder11181 - 3.381Ghz - ASUS P5QL-SE - link
bk7794 - 3.325Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3R - link
3volvedcombat - 4.25Ghz - Gigabyte EP45 UD3P - link
Lionmaster - 4.3Ghz - Gigabyte EP45T-UD3P - link
brandon1186 - 12.822s - 4.427Ghz
wes45013 - 13.760s - 3.99Ghz - 3HRs+ ORTHOS Small FFT's - Gigabyte ES2L

codyh - screenie not working


----------



## wes45013

I just went back to 10x400 works great 'cept my pc is actually a little slower in prime. my lowest mem multi is 2.66 and my ddr2 800 does not like running at 1066. Its cool that it can go that high but 6-8-8-24


----------



## kirayamato26

6-8-8-24? My RAM won't even go at 1000 with 7-9-9-27. Try getting some better RAM, or BSEL mod the chip so you have the 2.00 multiplier option.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Just a couple questions while it's on my mind.
I've seen a lot of people backing down there multipliers on this chip at high bus speeds. Does this make it a little more friendly to the high bus or is it to avoid the heat and super high clock speeds?

Another... my motherboard will run native 1333FSB (333), would it be necessary to raise NB voltage with my overclocking if I am well under this speed? I actually dont know what the stock voltage would be for the northbridge.

Also, I don't want to embarass myself here, but what does the HT voltage do and do i need to be raising this as well?


----------



## glussier

There is really an fsb wall on the E5200, most of them won't do 1600mhz fsb (400 base frequency). Some of these chips can use a relatively high fsb, out of 3 cpus I only got one which could run on a 407mhz based frequency. Also, these chips, because of the glued heat spreader, tend to heat a lot more than the E8xxx cpus at high frequencies.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
Just a couple questions while it's on my mind.
I've seen a lot of people backing down there multipliers on this chip at high bus speeds. Does this make it a little more friendly to the high bus or is it to avoid the heat and super high clock speeds?

Another... my motherboard will run native 1333FSB (333), would it be necessary to raise NB voltage with my overclocking if I am well under this speed? I actually dont know what the stock voltage would be for the northbridge.

Also, I don't want to embarass myself here, but what does the HT voltage do and do i need to be raising this as well?









Actually for me it's none of those. I do it because the chip is faster with a higher FSB. For example with my E5200 at 3.6GHz instead of running it at 288x12.5 (1152MHz FSB) I run it at 360x10 (1440MHz FSB). One thing you have to do before you do this is find your FSB wall and find the max FSB your system is stable. The wall on my chip is around 375 or so but even 370 isn't stable.

As long as you system is stable with orthos, OCCT, TAT, or some other program there's no need to raise the NB voltage. I think most motherboards don't need a voltage bump until around 400MHz (1600MHz FSB).

I'm guessing since it's an LGA775 board that that setting stands for Hyper Threading. If it does you don't have to mess with that since your CPU doesn't support Hyper Threading.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


Just a couple questions while it's on my mind.
I've seen a lot of people backing down there multipliers on this chip at high bus speeds. Does this make it a little more friendly to the high bus or is it to avoid the heat and super high clock speeds?

Another... my motherboard will run native 1333FSB (333), would it be necessary to raise NB voltage with my overclocking if I am well under this speed? I actually dont know what the stock voltage would be for the northbridge.

Also, I don't want to embarass myself here, but what does the HT voltage do and do i need to be raising this as well?










just fyi if you want to go over your boards rated fsb....... well heres a little story mine supports 1333 and 1600 by oc.. My chip will run 10x400 i did this for a while then it went unstable. I couldnt figure out what went wrong. til i notice my northbridge.......... it turned the thermal compound to dust... from being too hot i suppose. so I added some as5 and a fan on the NB ...........now back to 10x400......... could maybe do more but not with this ram............... morale of the story if you oc your fsb CHECK your NB.....


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


just fyi if you want to go over your boards rated fsb....... well heres a little story mine supports 1333 and 1600 by oc.. My chip will run 10x400 i did this for a while then it went unstable. I couldnt figure out what went wrong. til i notice my northbridge.......... it turned the thermal compound to dust... from being too hot i suppose. so I added some as5 and a fan on the NB ...........now back to 10x400......... could maybe do more but not with this ram............... morale of the story if you oc your fsb CHECK your NB.....


Thanx for the info guys. I hadn't intended to go over my boards FSB though, man it would be personal miracle for me if I actually got this chip @ 400+ bus.
Good stuff to know though.


----------



## kirayamato26

Here's a question, how do you actually take the MCH heatsink off?


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Here's a question, how do you actually take the MCH heatsink off?


Well..... more than likely youll have to get some more pins....I had an old amd machine i pulled them off of that worked. If you want to try to reuse then you pull your board and try to push the pins out with a needle nos pliers ............ i usually have a 50% success ratio. so be prepared to run to the pc store.


----------



## Sparky6string

I'll be putting my E5200 system together tomorrow. Could we possibly get a link to the Intel specs on the first post, like voltage limitations etc.? I'm not familiar with this chip and I could use all the info I can get.


----------



## wes45013

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ges-temps.html


----------



## wes45013

I found that on google in 32 seconds


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Here's a question, how do you actually take the MCH heatsink off?

To take the IHS off the chip use a knife and cut the gasket around the spreader. Take your time and don't stick the knife to far under the spreader. It will take a few passes to get under it. After you get it off, clean the old paste/glue off with alcohol. Reapply new thermal paste. I used elmers glue where the gaskets use to be to hold the IHS back on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
I found that on google in 32 seconds

Wow, I love how google friendly this forum is.


----------



## infiniteengine

Would someone mind taking a quick look at the screenshots from my two first overclocks with my E5200? I've been reading pretty much everything I could before I finally went at it tonight, but things seem a little off. Some of my VCore readings definitely seem odd, though all in all things have been going really smoothly.

All I want to know is at a quick glance, does anything here look odd to you?

E5200 @ 36666.6MHz stable (3 hours of Orthos Small FFT)
Screenshot of my desktop after stress testing
CPU-Z validation

E5200 @ 4000.11MHz, currently a little over an hour into Orthos Small FFT with no trouble, temps are a little high, at 68-69c 90% of the time, occasionally bouncing up to 70 for a second or down as far as 65
CPU-Z Validation
Screenshot from before starting stress test

I've got a pretty empty Antec Three Hundred which makes for fairly decent airflow even with the fairly weak fan setup (one low speed Scythe GentleTyphoon intake at the front, the two stock exhausts, and a 80mm Thermaltake ghetto-rigged as a size exhaust.) The 120mm rear exhaust was on medium for the 3.66 and high for the 4GHz, and the 140mm top exhaust was at low, and now high. I also just reattached my Xigmatek S1283 with AS5 so itll be a bit before it sets.

My I set my VCore in the BIOS to 1.3625v, and while I don't remember the exact numbers for the 3.66GHz OC (I have the settings saved in the BIOS) it was around four notches down from 1.3625v. Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

edit: Fixed the SS links, if they're still too small let me know.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infiniteengine*


Would someone mind taking a quick look at the screenshots from my two first overclocks with my E5200? I've been reading pretty much everything I could before I finally went at it tonight, but things seem a little off. Some of my VCore readings definitely seem odd, though all in all things have been going really smoothly.

All I want to know is at a quick glance, does anything here look odd to you?

E5200 @ 36666.6MHz stable (3 hours of Orthos Small FFT)
 Screenshot of my desktop after stress testing
CPU-Z validation

E5200 @ 4000.11MHz, currently a little over an hour into Orthos Small FFT with no trouble, temps are a little high, at 68-69c 90% of the time, occasionally bouncing up to 70 for a second or down as far as 65
CPU-Z Validation
Screenshot from before starting stress test

I've got a pretty empty Antec Three Hundred which makes for fairly decent airflow even with the fairly weak fan setup (one low speed Scythe GentleTyphoon intake at the front, the two stock exhausts, and a 80mm Thermaltake ghetto-rigged as a size exhaust.) The 120mm rear exhaust was on medium for the 3.66 and high for the 4GHz, and the 140mm top exhaust was at low, and now high. I also just reattached my Xigmatek S1283 with AS5 so itll be a bit before it sets.

My I set my VCore in the BIOS to 1.3625v, and while I don't remember the exact numbers for the 3.66GHz OC (I have the settings saved in the BIOS) it was around four notches down from 1.3625v. Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


in those screen shots, CPU-Z seems to be reporting the core voltage at 0.996v or something similar. Yet, the VID is shown as 1.21v. Something is not right.

What is cpu-z actually reporting for your voltage?

My gigabyte board would allow me to change voltages, and report to me the voltages I changed them too. But when I went to look at the PC Health tab (whatever its called), it would show stock voltage. So after a bios update, I was allowed to properly change my voltages and have them actually change.

Wonder if your having something similar? Or if cpu-z is mis-reporting.


----------



## infiniteengine

Yeah thats the main thing that had me confused, as my VCore is obviously not the 0.96-0.968 CPU-Z is showing; every program is reporting it that way, but when I check my PC Health Status in the BIOS it shows its running at the appropriate the voltages I set. I searched around a bit but found when CPU-Z was mis-reporting for most people, some other programs were still accurate, which is not the case here.

This mobo is actually known to be a fairly weak overclocker, and theres been talk of them having faulty sensors, but I really can't put my finger on exactly whats going on.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infiniteengine*


Yeah thats the main thing that had me confused, as my VCore is obviously not the 0.96-0.968 CPU-Z is showing; every program is reporting it that way, but when I check my PC Health Status in the BIOS it shows its running at the appropriate the voltages I set. I searched around a bit but found when CPU-Z was mis-reporting for most people, some other programs were still accurate, which is not the case here.

This mobo is actually known to be a fairly weak overclocker, and theres been talk of them having faulty sensors, but I really can't put my finger on exactly whats going on.


If you go click on "User CP" at the top of the page, then go to the left side and click "Add System", you can fill in your pc information there and it will show up at the bottom of your posts. Would be very helpful for us to know what hardware you are working with. Then we can do research based on your Hardware. Currently, I don't know what mobo you have.

It sounds to me like you may need to perform a bios update for your motherboard. if its a gigabyte, it should be easy


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


To take the IHS off the chip use a knife and cut the gasket around the spreader. Take your time and don't stick the knife to far under the spreader. It will take a few passes to get under it. After you get it off, clean the old paste/glue off with alcohol. Reapply new thermal paste. I used elmers glue where the gaskets use to be to hold the IHS back on.

Wow, I love how google friendly this forum is.


That why i join ... on my first build i use google a ton and it brought me here so me here so much i decided to join.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I found that on google in 32 seconds


That's not the issue. If the thread is entitled the E5200 Overclocking Thread it seems that it should include information helpful to those overclocking the E5200.

+Rep for the link.


----------



## infiniteengine

Yeah, sorry, I had planned on giving further details, but I just wanted to check first and see if I was just doing something obvious wrong. I'm going to fill out that stuff now. I'm using a eVGA nForce 730i, which again, is known for its inability to overclock. There also hasn't been a decent bios update in a while, but I really just bought it for the integrated 9300 since this is going in an HTPC that won't be OC'ed.

I'm really just testing the waters now to get a feel for this whole thing, so that I have some experience to work with when I build my new primary rig in a few months.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


That's not the issue. If the thread is entitled the E5200 Overclocking Thread it seems that it should include information helpful to those overclocking the E5200.

+Rep for the link.


Thats how i always find it.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Thats how i always find it.


Well TBH I was kinda hoping that this thread would be a kind of hub for that info, but it's cool that it's not. I'll find what I need through search engines.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


That's not the issue. If the thread is entitled the E5200 Overclocking Thread it seems that it should include information helpful to those overclocking the E5200.

+Rep for the link.


Well, pizza and I are here often enough. And it is in our sig, plus it has way more information than is relevant for this thread, such as the voltages for quads, dualies, etc.

If you want, compose the data just for the e5x00 series, and maybe OverclockerFX can add it to the OP.


----------



## kirayamato26

I got an idea for the MCH heatsink, since the pins are spring loaded, can't you just lift the heatsink up a bit, and reach in with a Q-Tip to clean it? then once it's clean, put some TIM on a stick, and go in without touching anything, and slap it on the die of the MCH then let go of the heatsink? I'm thinking that it would work, just with a LOT of patience.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Well, pizza and I are here often enough. And it is in our sig, plus it has way more information than is relevant for this thread, such as the voltages for quads, dualies, etc.

If you want, compose the data just for the e5x00 series, and maybe OverclockerFX can add it to the OP.











Sure, np. What relevant information I come across during my OC I'll just set aside and you guys can determine whether or not it's add-worthy. This should be fun too- I haven't spent time with a cpu other than my Q6600 in a while.


----------



## wes45013

is it a fool moon?


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


Sure, np. What relevant information I come across during my OC I'll just set aside and you guys can determine whether or not it's add-worthy. This should be fun too- I haven't spent time with a cpu other than my Q6600 in a while.


Maybe they just assume that if you made it this far you new some thiing that simple.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Maybe they just assume that if you made it this far you new some thiing that simple.


You have a problem?


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


You have a problem?


 No, i just mean you surely didnt typ in http://www.overclock.net/newreply.ph...eply&p=6210865 you typed in overclock.net


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


No, i just mean you surely didnt typ in http://www.overclock.net/newreply.ph...eply&p=6210865 you typed in overclock.net



You lost me.


----------



## swanga

...


----------



## W4LNUT5

Ok. . . Moving on


----------



## infiniteengine

I hope no one gets freaked out if I post something relevant...

So, I finished a 3 hour Orthos Small FFT stress test and everything went smoothly, yet again, which is great but still confusing given my mobo's reputation and the weird VCore readings. I'm not really sure where to go from here, but anyway, here's the screenshots:

CPU-Z Validation at 4000.15MHz
Screenshot post Orthos 3hr Small FFT torture test w/ CPU-Z, Core Temp, Real Temp, and Everest readings.

All in all my temps didn't seem too bad, but I've got a lot of investigating to do...

edit: So it finally gave out, and at 4166MHz (333x12.5 I think it was) and a VCore of 1.3625 Orthos failed after 3 minutes.

I haven't bothered trying to run Orthos again but managed to boot these at 1.3625. I'm STILL really perplexed.
4218.55MHz and 4303.44MHz
I tried 350x12.5 and got a BSOD at the "Starting Windows" screen, but I don't think I want to take any chances at over 1.3625v for now.

millionth edit: Okay so after a million BSODs I'm done for the night. I seem to hit that 350 FSB wall that seems so common. Here's the last one that went through, 4371.89MHz @ 1.3625. Somethings definitely wrong here.


----------



## spakkker

"Somethings definitely wrong here" - like what??
Your cpu is doing very well and should end up on p.1 . These cpu's are graded/binned as to how they perform with so many volts and you are not going to get e8600 speeds at low volts.
Read post#313 for inspiration. I've used up to 1.68 volts on my last crappy e5200 which wouldn't do 333fsb - my current one has done 358fsb- p.1- but you have to give them juice.


----------



## infiniteengine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


"Somethings definitely wrong here" - like what??
Your cpu is doing very well and should end up on p.1 . These cpu's are graded/binned as to how they perform with so many volts and you are not going to get e8600 speeds at low volts.
Read post#313 for inspiration. I've used up to 1.68 volts on my last crappy e5200 which wouldn't do 333fsb - my current one has done 358fsb- p.1- but you have to give them juice.


Thanks for the encouragement, I just mean that this doesn't seem to make sense when you consider the setup. Most importantly, my 730i mobo is supposed to be a terrible overclocker, and the few people who _do_ have one on the eVGA forums often only post to point out how neglected they've gone and how badly we are in need of a BIOS update. On top of that my E5200s VID seems relatively high at 1.215, I suppose I can just take it that I'm really lucky, but I'm still iffy about these misrepresented VCore levels.

What the hell though, I might kick up the voltage a little today and try to get past that 350 mark.


----------



## spakkker

My last chip was 1.25 vid and went to 331 at mega volts. My new chip is 1.125vid and is a different thing alltogether. 
Don't know about your m/bo but you are doing v. well. Different progs seem to work differently with different mo/ bo's - temp measurements seem to be all over the place with different peeps having their own favs. So I guess it may be the same with volts .
There seems to be a case of more and more volts needed for less and less gain -why we are able to get these cheapy cpu's!!!


----------



## infiniteengine

Thanks, again, I'm now 28 minutes into Orthos Sm FFT run at 4103MHz, and temps are pretty much the same as my 4000MHz run, though up by about a degree at 70 a lot more often.

This is actually my HTPC build, and when my Antec Fusion Max case gets here I'll be swapping everything into there and running stock, which is more than adequate for my lite htpc use. Then i'm probably going to start working on my primary build in this Antec, though I'm still going budget (this setup cost me $330, new budgets probably around $500.) With that, and the fact that I do heavy multitasking and no gaming in mind I'm thinking about picking up a Q8200 from microcenter for $120 or a Q9400 for $160, but I still have a lot of research to do before I decide.


----------



## overclockerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *infiniteengine*


I hope no one gets freaked out if I post something relevant...

So, I finished a 3 hour Orthos Small FFT stress test and everything went smoothly, yet again, which is great but still confusing given my mobo's reputation and the weird VCore readings. I'm not really sure where to go from here, but anyway, here's the screenshots:

CPU-Z Validation at 4000.15MHz
Screenshot post Orthos 3hr Small FFT torture test w/ CPU-Z, Core Temp, Real Temp, and Everest readings.

All in all my temps didn't seem too bad, but I've got a lot of investigating to do...

edit: So it finally gave out, and at 4166MHz (333x12.5 I think it was) and a VCore of 1.3625 Orthos failed after 3 minutes.

I haven't bothered trying to run Orthos again but managed to boot these at 1.3625. I'm STILL really perplexed.
4218.55MHz and 4303.44MHz
I tried 350x12.5 and got a BSOD at the "Starting Windows" screen, but I don't think I want to take any chances at over 1.3625v for now.

millionth edit: Okay so after a million BSODs I'm done for the night. I seem to hit that 350 FSB wall that seems so common. Here's the last one that went through, 4371.89MHz @ 1.3625. Somethings definitely wrong here.


Oh my... what?!







0.96V on 4.0Ghz ?! You'll get listed perhaps next monday... lol


----------



## metal_gunjee

A lot of this sounds to good to be true. I can't even stay stable past 300bus speed, and i've tried all the way up to 1.52v and several FSB/DRAM ratios.
I just dont get what I'm doing or not doing to deserve such poor results.
Uhhh, how relevant is CPU VTT voltage? Maybe I should be changing this?

I kinda think that finding a FSB/DRAM ratio that my system likes at high bus may be a problem. Does this make sense? I may just lose my patience with this thing.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
A lot of this sounds to good to be true. I can't even stay stable past 300bus speed, and i've tried all the way up to 1.52v and several FSB/DRAM ratios.
I just dont get what I'm doing or not doing to deserve such poor results.
Uhhh, how relevant is CPU VTT voltage? Maybe I should be changing this?

I kinda think that finding a FSB/DRAM ratio that my system likes at high bus may be a problem. Does this make sense? I may just lose my patience with this thing.










Try bumping GTL lanes 0 and 1 to +30mv. The 7 series nvidia baords can not properly auto set the GTL lanes.


----------



## wes45013

Ok i just bought a dd 4101 WC kit. so far so good.. But i just bought some ocz 1066 ram and Im confused what could cause this. the timings arent right for stock speed and in max bandwith cpuz show 400 mhz


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
Ok i just bought a dd 4101 WC kit. so far so good.. But i just bought some ocz 1066 ram and Im confused what could cause this. the timings arent right for stock speed and in max bandwith cpuz show 400 mhz









Have you tried manually setting the speed and timings?

Wierd the EPP setting are not showing up.


----------



## wes45013

I just set the timings and booted okay ..... but still weird is there a way to reset cpuz other than delete/reinstall?


----------



## infiniteengine

After failing Orthos at 4166MHz yesterday I managed to bump my stable OC up to 4103MHz @ 1.3625v for 5 hours and 45 minutes in Ortho before I decided to call it quits because I want to turn my fans back down. I was mostly at 67-69c with my fans on low but around three hours I flickered up to the low 70s a few times so I cranked them up to drop a few.

Screenshot - 4103MHz stable OC - 5h45m Orthos Small FFT 
CPU-Z Validation


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I just set the timings and booted okay ..... but still weird is there a way to reset cpuz other than delete/reinstall?


CPUz is a standalone. It doesn't install. Deleting it and downloading new will prbly not do anything unless you DL a newer version. Just manually set Mhz and timing and stress test. If you pass your test then everything should be OK. Don't worry to much about the EPP settings not showing on your ram.


----------



## wes45013

I just put it on auto until Im stable at 400x10.5.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerfx* 
Oh my... what?!







0.96V on 4.0Ghz ?! You'll get listed perhaps next monday... lol

Nah, for some reason cpu-z is mis-reporting his voltages. Its much higher than that


----------



## infiniteengine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Nah, for some reason cpu-z is mis-reporting his voltages. Its much higher than that

Ha, yeah, 1.3625v and still only have the BIOS reporting it correctly.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Try bumping GTL lanes 0 and 1 to +30mv. The 7 series nvidia baords can not properly auto set the GTL lanes.


There are no such settings in my bios.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


There are no such settings in my bios.










Unfortunately, you will have to raise FSB/VTT and vcore voltages to compensate for lack of GTL adjustment.

EDIT: I downloaded your manual...........ASUS has horrid BIOS options.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Unfortunately, you will have to raise FSB/VTT and vcore voltages to compensate for lack of GTL adjustment.

EDIT: I downloaded your manual...........ASUS has horrid BIOS options.



It depends on the Asus mobo, all of my p5q-pro, p5q-e, p5ql, p5ql-e have the "CPU GTL Reference" option present in their bios configuration.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Unfortunately, you will have to raise FSB/VTT and vcore voltages to compensate for lack of GTL adjustment.

Hmmm, ok. I'm pretty familiar with my Vcore range but I wonder what would be the farthest I would wanna go with the VTT voltage?


----------



## jspeedracer

Just a shot in the dark, but if you go into where the bios gives you system temps, volts, etc there may be an option called "chassis intrusion" or something similar try enabling that and see if it helps report your volts correctly. It is typically used to enable fan controlling software but can be affecting your volt readings.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
It depends on the Asus mobo, all of my p5q-pro, p5q-e, p5ql, p5ql-e have the "CPU GTL Reference" option present in their bios configuration.

Yeah I'm guessing the Nvidia chipset is the difference. The P5Q series is Intel chipset, right?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jspeedracer*


Just a shot in the dark, but if you go into where the bios gives you system temps, volts, etc there may be an option called "chassis intrusion" or something similar try enabling that and see if it helps report your volts correctly. It is typically used to enable fan controlling software but can be affecting your volt readings.


I thought that was just for cases that have a sensor that tells if the case has been opened or not? I can't imagine it does anything, but if you can show me some data on that, I would appreciate it.

~W4LNUT5


----------



## metal_gunjee

Well I've got 3812MHz (305x12.5) running stable now. Shew...
This board seems to like the VTT and NB voltages to match, and raising the VTT voltage helped a bit. 1.5v on both.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


Well I've got 3812MHz (305x12.5) running stable now. Shew...
This board seems to like the VTT and NB voltages to match, and raising the VTT voltage helped a bit. 1.5v on both.


That's pretty high. Or isnt it? I awalys forget. I wrote it down somewhere, but I forgot where







Plus you got a different chipset so its probably different from the P45.

Does anyone know what the 'usual' amount of extra power an overclocked E5200 needs when running on around 1.35V to 1.4V Vcore?
Max TDP is 65W, so with increasing all the voltages, core speeds, it must be not less as 80W right? On full load.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


Yeah I'm guessing the Nvidia chipset is the difference. The P5Q series is Intel chipset, right?


Yes it is.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spar* 
That's pretty high. Or isnt it? I awalys forget. I wrote it down somewhere, but I forgot where







Plus you got a different chipset so its probably different from the P45.

Does anyone know what the 'usual' amount of extra power an overclocked E5200 needs when running on around 1.35V to 1.4V Vcore?
Max TDP is 65W, so with increasing all the voltages, core speeds, it must be not less as 80W right? On full load.

Run Everest stability test and watch your watts!
You would be surprised to know that even with vcore=1.4v the power consumption stays below 60W!!


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PERSPOLIS*


Run Everest stability test and watch your watts!
You would be surprised to know that even with vcore=1.4v the power consumption stays below 60W!!


Yeah I did that, and it stayed below 40W. But that was so low, I thought I'd check.

Do most CPU's stay under their TDP when overclocking around 40/50% ?? I always thought the wattage would go up much more.

Im not using more than 20 amps on my 40 amp rail


----------



## kirayamato26

1.5V VTT is really high, 1.45V is the absolute max stated by Intel, and according to Anandtech or one of those sites, they killed a QX9650 with like 1.5V VTT. The TDP is a rough estimate as to the absolute maximum amount of power that the CPU can draw, I think it has something to do with physics. As the silicon gets hotter, it changes something, and therefore requires more power, and in turn generating more heat, and repeat. Under normal conditions, it shouldn't go above 65W, no matter the OC or VCore.


----------



## wes45013

Guys.......... I killed my mobo... now i have a ud3lr. this has way more settings. whats pll , termination , mch latch, Im lost ,. does mch latch mean i can control my fsb independent of my cpu bus . also my mem multis are confusing 2.0a 2.66b ect ???/?


----------



## kirayamato26

PLL is Phase-Lock Loop, don't bother touching that, it is pretty much useless. MCH Latch is the latencies that your MCH will run at, higher latch = higher latencies. 2.0A is the same as 2.0, it shouldn't be confusing. And, Termination is VTT.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Guys.......... I killed my mobo... now i have a ud3lr. this has way more settings. whats pll , termination , mch latch, Im lost ,. does mch latch mean i can control my fsb independent of my cpu bus . also my mem multis are confusing 2.0a 2.66b ect ???/?


What did you do to it? (Old mobo)


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
What did you do to it? (Old mobo)

Its not really dead but I couldnt risk any accidents soon start school next week
.. the NB kept turning TIM to dust . was supposed to be able to run 1600 on fsb on OC.......... and it did for about 48 hour at a time .... lol..

I dont know what VTT is ?


----------



## wes45013

How do i show you what is see in bios. I need some help..


----------



## kirayamato26

You can get a camera and take a picture of it, other than that, I'm not too sure.

I don't need one though, I have the UD3L, which comes with the same product manual. VTT is FSB Termination Voltage (yeah, one or the other), there's really nothing else to say about it, it is the voltage that terminates FSB. Reference voltages are the GTL Lanes, I would not touch those for general OCing. And, just disregard the letter after the multipliers, they work as just the numbers.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
You can get a camera and take a picture of it, other than that, I'm not too sure.

I don't need one though, I have the UD3L, which comes with the same product manual. VTT is FSB Termination Voltage (yeah, one or the other), there's really nothing else to say about it, it is the voltage that terminates FSB. Reference voltages are the GTL Lanes, I would not touch those for general OCing. And, just disregard the letter after the multipliers, they work as just the numbers.

I noticed that my pc was failing the first boot at 333x10, it would then boot fine and was stable in Windows, only thing that fixed it was to change GTLRef from 0.63vtt to 0.65vtt. Hope it doesnt damage anything.


----------



## kirayamato26

The Intel stated max for GTL Reference voltages is like 1.2V or something, going from 0.63x to 0.65x shouldn't do much, maybe shorten the lifespan of your chip by a month at the most.


----------



## wes45013

I cant get mine to oc to anything.... OMG im frustrated.. This chip was 10x400 now i cant boot 8x300. Is there a setting i need to enable/disable to OC on this board ?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Yeah I got a load temp of 73c after I jacked this thing up to 1.424v Vcore and 1.5v VTT. I also heard the VTT shouldn't go over 1.4-1.45v. 
I've clocked back down to 3.6GHz @ 1152FSB. I've come to the conclusion that this board just may not be a great partner to the E5200.
I've also ran a Pentium D 920 and Pentium 4 HT 520J but I didn't attempt extremely high overclocks on those 2 chips.
Anyway I don't wanna go too far off topic...


----------



## p0ft

Guys I've got this chip last week, I'm overclocking it, I have a question about vdrop.

In my bios I've set the vcore to 1.37, but CPU-Z shows 1.34v Which one should I trust? I know intel stated that the chips can run till 1.37, so I wanna know if I should trust cpu-z or the bios settings.


----------



## W4LNUT5

CPU-Z is showing the correct voltage. The actual voltage drops some with all boards. It might be ever so slightly off, but its generally accepted as being accurate.

You'll be totally safe at those voltages. Only 1.34v is going through, and die-hard max is 1.45v (sig)


----------



## wes45013

I hate my new board.....
the best Ive been able to do is 375x8 ......... 3ghz wow and now its eating up the volts I was running 4ghz @ 1.31 in cpuz now im 1.34 just for 3ghz....... IS something wrong , is it just the board idk...... I thought p45 were better boards....Unlless im doing something wrong this board sux....is there any setting that need tweaked for oc beside vcore???????


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I hate my new board.....
the best Ive been able to do is 375x8 ......... 3ghz wow and now its eating up the volts I was running 4ghz @ 1.31 in cpuz now im 1.34 just for 3ghz....... IS something wrong , is it just the board idk...... I thought p45 were better boards....Unlless im doing something wrong this board sux....is there any setting that need tweaked for oc beside vcore???????


Are you making sure to check the memory multiplier too? You must be, because there is no way that ram would run at 1500Mhz with stock voltages. lol

Have you updated the bios? Could be that board needs a bios update to fully support that chip.


----------



## infiniteengine

My Antec Fusion Remote Max case is coming soon, so I decided to start tweaking the settings for optimal HTPC operation (low noise, low power consumption, low temps, 24/7 operation.) Reenabled C1E and EIST, dropped back to 200x12.5 CPU currently at 0.98v stable, with ram at 800mhz 5-5-5-12 (not overclock friendly at all.) I kill the ghetto rigged side fine and the Antec Three Hundred's 140mm stock top exhaust, so now I just have my 120mm Gentletyphoon intake, 120mm Antec rear exhaust, and my Xigs 120mm stock fan running at aroud 900rpm.

With a 22c ambient, my temps are around 35c idle, 42 load, which I'm psyched about since the airflow in Max is going to be considerably more restricted. A few quick questions.

1. At what point, does getting cooler just not matter? Lets say I run this system for three years, 24 hours a day, is my comp really going to be in any better shape if its been at 45c, 0.98v, 200x12.5 than it would be if I was running at say 60c load, 1.2v, 270x10.5? In my new case I may remove the Xigs fan and overclock just to get the FSB speed at 1333, and I imagine that will put me closer to 50c load.

2. People on the internet really seem split, is the 1:1 ratio really worth it if you have to underclock? At 333fsb I can either put my ram at 667, 5-5-5-10, 1:1 ratio or 800, 5-5-5-12.

Heading back to the BIOS now to see if I can still undervolt decently going from 1333


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Are you making sure to check the memory multiplier too? You must be, because there is no way that ram would run at 1500Mhz with stock voltages. lol

Have you updated the bios? Could be that board needs a bios update to fully support that chip.

Ya i bought some 1066 and i cant even get that to boot @ stock speeds . Im running it at 800 Right now . I went in and set correct volts timming and speed and *beep beep beep*. I really dont know what the deal is with this mobo.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infiniteengine* 

2. People on the internet really seem split, is the 1:1 ratio really worth it if you have to underclock? At 333fsb I can either put my ram at 667, 5-5-5-10, 1:1 ratio or 800, 5-5-5-12.

Heading back to the BIOS now to see if I can still undervolt decently going from 1333

Simple to find out ... just run superpi mod for both. which everone is faster is your answer...... Then youll have cold hard facts for your system...... otherwise your jsut getting opinions and..... well ....


----------



## wes45013

You guys wanna here something funny..... pre new mobo i was at 4ghz now im at3ghz well in window vista my cpu score went from 5.8 toooooo. ................ ...................... . . .. ...........5.7.. But i just did a fresh install with the install. and my biggest benchmark i care about is vid and audio conversion.... and my itunes audio conversions went from 55x to 45x so may be ill just stay down here at 3ghz, no bragging rights but not much difference and well..... honestly i dont think i have a choice lol..

:eek


----------



## kirayamato26

Did you lock the PCI-E clock?
That would play a huge role in this.
Also, try strapping the MCH to a different FSB, it could give more stability. Also, make sure CIA2 is disabled, and some multipliers work better than others for RAM. Personally, my motherboard and RAM likes the 2.66C, 3.33C, 4.00C, 2.00D, 3.00A, 2.40A, and 2.00B multipliers, and nothing else.


----------



## infiniteengine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Simple to find out ... just run superpi mod for both. which everone is faster is your answer...... Then youll have cold hard facts for your system...... otherwise your jsut getting opinions and..... well ....


Ugh, I don't know why that didn't occur to me, thanks.

I think I'm going to stick with a 267x10.5 setup running @ 1.1v for my HTPC. Tiny overclock, but the FSBs up to 1066MHz at least and I'll able to stay at 50c at load with low fan speeds.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Did you lock the PCI-E clock?
That would play a huge role in this.
Also, try strapping the MCH to a different FSB, it could give more stability. Also, make sure CIA2 is disabled, and some multipliers work better than others for RAM. Personally, my motherboard and RAM likes the 2.66C, 3.33C, 4.00C, 2.00D, 3.00A, 2.40A, and 2.00B multipliers, and nothing else.


where is the lock the pci clock option?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


where is the lock the pci clock option?


Somewhere there should be a place where you can change PCI clock. It might have choices like Auto, 100Mhz, 105Mhz. . . etc. Just manually set it to 100Mhz, and your good 2 go with that.


----------



## kirayamato26

Right under the "CPU Host Clock" option, I believe. It is called "PCI-E Host Clock", I think. You have options from 90MHz ~ 150MHz in increments of 1MHz, set it to 100MHz.

You should really go over the manual once, or at least the BIOS part of the manual to familiarize yourself.


----------



## wes45013

Oh ya... I already did that.


----------



## kirayamato26

Try different RAM multipliers, and latch the MCH to 400MHz, or if you still can't get that working, up the MCH voltage, that usually helps with FSB OCing.


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Excuse me guys.








Well I don't have E5200. I just wonder what's the highest OC of E5200 with stock voltage and with increased voltage on air. Stable of course. Is it hard to hit 4GHz on air?
I was thinking about getting this one.


----------



## kirayamato26

This might be off topic, but, why would you want to get this CPU if you have a Phenom II 720? I mean, the cost for this CPU and a compatible motherboard is more than a 4770, which would be much better in gaming.

But if you really want to know, if you get one from Malaysia, chances are, it will do 4GHz quite easily. However, if you are unlucky like me (1.225V VID, Costa Rica), then it will barely OC to 3.6GHz. On stock voltage, mine can take it up to 3GHz, and like 3.75GHz with 1.45V. On a good Malaysia, you can get >4GHz with <1.3V.


----------



## Quantum Reality

I'd like to announce my imminent retirement from this club as my E5200 will shortly be going to someone else. See me in the Q9550 club soon.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian* 
Excuse me guys.








Well I don't have E5200. I just wonder what's the highest OC of E5200 with stock voltage and with increased voltage on air. Stable of course. Is it hard to hit 4GHz on air?
I was thinking about getting this one.

Some can get 3Ghz - 3.2Ghz on stock voltage. Some of these chips will do 4Ghz, but you can't be afraid to give it the volts. (Meaning, go above the weenie 1.36v and go towards the intel max spec of 1.45v)


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bima Sylirian*


Excuse me guys.








Well I don't have E5200. I just wonder what's the highest OC of E5200 with stock voltage and with increased voltage on air. Stable of course. Is it hard to hit 4GHz on air?
I was thinking about getting this one.


I as total noob overclocked this from 2.5Ghz to 3.0Ghz, with stock volts. Dont remember where exactly I had to give her more juice.
Like kirayamato says, if you're unlucky, you get a chip which doesnt want to go past 3.5Ghz (even if it is from Malaysia, like mine), but most of the time these chips wanna go fast


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
This might be off topic, but, why would you want to get this CPU if you have a Phenom II 720? I mean, the cost for this CPU and a compatible motherboard is more than a 4770, which would be much better in gaming.

But if you really want to know, if you get one from Malaysia, chances are, it will do 4GHz quite easily. However, if you are unlucky like me (1.225V VID, Costa Rica), then it will barely OC to 3.6GHz. On stock voltage, mine can take it up to 3GHz, and like 3.75GHz with 1.45V. On a good Malaysia, you can get >4GHz with <1.3V.

Well, the answer of your question is because I am looking for a cheap gaming rig.








I also have E4300 but the motherboard is very sucks (I mean it).
I am thinking about upgrading the motherboard but I also interested with E5200 because of it's low price.







And I'm sure with a little tweak, it will perform better than E7000 series at stock. And you guys said it can go to 3GHz at stock voltage. And thinking about luck... Seems luck really come as the main part of overclocking this CPU.








Anyway, thank you very much for the infos guys.


----------



## kirayamato26

Gah... I need help with OCing now. So I've been trying to get 3.3GHz or 3.45GHz stable, but neither of them are stable.

This is what I did:
- Set all voltage options to their default values (off AUTO)
- Raised VCore until it boots
- Raised/Dropped VMCH and VTT until it doesn't BSOD in Linpack

With 3.45GHz:

VCore: 1.3625V
VTT: 1.200V
VMCH: 1.05V

That proves to be the most stable, lasting 1 hour 18 minutes 26 seconds in Linpack

The simple solution would be to raise VCore right? But the thing is, if I raise VCore, the computer won't boot at all, and if I drop it, it is less stable.

With 3.3GHz:

VCore: 1.3125V
VTT: 1.1V
VMCH: 1.05V

Is the most stable, but it still BSODs after 10 minutes, any higher voltages and it would not boot, and VTT and VMCH can't go any lower by BIOS options.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Well guys I thought I was doomed, but I'm now thinking otherwise!









There must be a HUGE fsb hole here because I couldn't run stable above 300 and couldnt boot anywhere between there and 333MHz.
So here I go in my desperation, ready for a long shot last hope...
A thought crosses my mind, what if I go above 1333FSB (333) and reach some stability, I had a similar problem with an old socket 478 pentium 4. So I decide to try 350x10 since 3500MHz ran so well before on this chip and all of a sudden... BAM!! There's a post!! After all those failed attempts above 300.

So yeah, now its rollin' 3.5GHz (350x10) with 1.36v Vcore, auto NB and VTT, 1400FSB. Stable, smooth, and fast. Windows and tests are fine. I'm very pleased right now









Validation


----------



## kirayamato26

Oh, I should try that, I never tested above 340MHz FSB, and my chip can't do much above 300 either. If I were you, I'd try Linpack testing though, Linpack will stress the CPU like nothing else, and if you can pass that for 24 hours, your computer can take anything (except for something thrown at it, literally).


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


This might be off topic, but, why would you want to get this CPU if you have a Phenom II 720? I mean, the cost for this CPU and a compatible motherboard is more than a 4770, which would be much better in gaming.

But if you really want to know, if you get one from Malaysia, chances are, it will do 4GHz quite easily. However, if you are unlucky like me (1.225V VID, Costa Rica), then it will barely OC to 3.6GHz. On stock voltage, mine can take it up to 3GHz, and like 3.75GHz with 1.45V. On a good Malaysia, you can get >4GHz with <1.3V.


My E5200 is made in Costa Rica but VID is 1.1625v and actually runs 1.12v @ stock speed.


----------



## kirayamato26

I finally got 3450MHz stable, but the CPU is making noises. When it is under load, I can hear the CPU actually buzzing, is this normal? I should mention that my loudest component in the case is rated for 22 DBA, which is pretty quiet.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
I finally got 3450MHz stable, but the CPU is making noises. When it is under load, I can hear the CPU actually buzzing, is this normal? I should mention that my loudest component in the case is rated for 22 DBA, which is pretty quiet.

what did you do to get 3450???


----------



## kirayamato26

Well, take everything but ICH, ICH I/O and VDIMM off AUTO, set them to the default values. Raise VCore to one that you know will boot with the frequency of the CPU, then if it doesn't boot, change VMCH, usually you can get it to boot in 2 ways, 1, lower the voltage of VMCH, 2, raise it, I find that lowering it is usually more stable. If you still can't boot, then change VTT, usually +/- 1 notch does the trick. After all that, stress test. Oh, I should mention, turn on LLC if you have to, My board does a pretty good job with LLC, it always keeps VCore constant. VCore in BIOS should be set a bit lower if you are turning on LLC though, because VDroop gets reduced to nothing.

So anyone got any clue on the buzzing noise? I'm not even sure where it is coming from, I know it is not one of the fans, because I tried stopping them with the computer on, and it didn't stop. I should mention that the buzzing noise changes in intensity with the changing load on the CPU, if load is above like... 90%, then it starts, if it's under that, it doesn't even make a noise.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


My E5200 is made in Costa Rica but VID is 1.1625v and actually runs 1.12v @ stock speed.










really mine is made in costa rica and the vid is 1.1125


----------



## kirayamato26

My CPU hates me, I finally get 3450MHz stable, and now it doesn't want to boot at those settings. I still have no idea what's causing the buzzing noise.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
My CPU hates me, I finally get 3450MHz stable, and now it doesn't want to boot at those settings. I still have no idea what's causing the buzzing noise.

I think you have a bee problem. lol jk


----------



## kirayamato26

It comes from the lower part of the motherboard as far as I can tell, it sounds like it's near the SB, I'm thinking that it is the Clock Generator that's making the noise, it only makes the buzzing noise when the computer is under high load, and only when overvolted and OCed.

Do any of you guys experience this problem? Or is it just me?


----------



## wes45013

prolly fan related.


----------



## kirayamato26

I checked all the fans, none of them affected the noise. I was forced to drop my OC down to 3.3Ghz, since the 3.45Ghz refused to boot, I'll post a screenshot when I'm on that computer again.

Oh, wes, any luck with 400 FSB yet?


----------



## idleivey

Here's my e5300 running at 3.5. I'm going to bump it up some more. I am hoping I can hit 4ghz, Ive got a 1.1 VID.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Oh, I should try that, I never tested above 340MHz FSB, and my chip can't do much above 300 either. If I were you, I'd try Linpack testing though, Linpack will stress the CPU like nothing else, and if you can pass that for 24 hours, your computer can take anything (except for something thrown at it, literally).

Linpack??? Are prime95 and Orthos good enough?


----------



## metal_gunjee

The speed & FSB I was running at the time I made that post may have been a little too much. I got 73c load under orthos and about 63-66c while gaming.
I would like to find a clock speed + FSB that would give me 65c or less load temp, which I will do over the next couple days as I'm off work and have time to play with this sucker! I'll test and post results as I get them.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


The speed & FSB I was running at the time I made that post may have been a little too much. I got 73c load under orthos and about 63-66c while gaming.
I would like to find a clock speed + FSB that would give me 65c or less load temp, which I will do over the next couple days as I'm off work and have time to play with this sucker! I'll test and post results as I get them.










Orthos is ok . but make sure your using small fft's ... Linpack is much faster though youll know whether your pretty stable after ten minutes.


----------



## wes45013

Starting back to school today so i dont know how much iLL be on here . I dont have a lappy so we ll see.


----------



## Rutager

I'm having a small problem, any help would be much appreciated. when i first put my current system together i bought the cheapest, nastiest, POS motherboard i could find, sadly i cant remember the exact model right now, and my E5200 would gladly boot and idle @ 4.15Ghz (12.5 x i cant remember now), verified by cpu-z, but now that i have upgraded to a Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4P, I cant seem to get anything over 2.87Ghz (12.5x230 @ 1.37v) it just wont post with the fsb at anything higher than 230, its driving me bonkers. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kirayamato26

Higher end motherboards tend to come with more flexibility, and with that, more things to go wrong. Remember that PCI-E and RAM clocks scale with the FSB, a 15% increase in PCI-E clock would probably cause a LOT of instability, and most RAM can't handle a 15% OC without extra volts.

So, to do list, lock PCI-E clock at 100MHz, and make sure RAM is within limits by changing the multiplier.

Oh yeah, post your system, so we know what parts we are working with.


----------



## Rutager

OK I filled out the My System page if all goes to plan my PC's particulars should be under this. I have no idea whatsoever about memory timings or toying with the ram in any way, so I'm going to go do some reading up on the subject right now. The PCI-E clock is already locked at 100Mhz.


----------



## kirayamato26

Check the CPU-Z voltages, some boards have more VDrop and/or VDroop than others, also, the P45 MCH is a tough one, some times, more voltage is good, others, less voltage is good, so try adjusting the VMCH. I'd personally try setting all the voltages to manual at the number beside them, and try OCing from there.


----------



## Rutager

I checked the CPU-Z volts (1.296V-1.312V) VS what is set in the bios (1.375V) I thought i was pushing it going to 1.375. Should i try giving it some more juice? Also i tried fiddling with the timings and voltage of the ram but i just cant move it anywhere, anything beyond 6-6-6-18 it just wont post. I tried going to 5-5-5-16 and upping the volts from 1.8V to 1.9v and a miriad of variations all around there, anything lower than 6-6-6-18 and it fails to post. Have I neglected to supply any vital stats?


----------



## kirayamato26

Wow, that's some slow RAM, 6-6-6-18. Well, make sure it is under/at 800Mhz, and don't OC it. What voltage were you at before you changed the motherboard? Follow that as a guideline. And that is some serious VDrop/VDroop, see if upping the voltage would change it, if not, try clearing the CMOS. Then there's FSB termination voltage, the higher it is, the higher FSB you can use, though, don't surpass 1.45V.


----------



## Rutager

I never touched the volts on my old board i just upped the multiplier and FSB and BAM got 4.15Ghz, I LOL'd and turned it down to 3.25ish and it ran beautifully for 4 months or so. The only reason i got rid of the old board was cause it had a hissy fit every time i tried plugging in more than 1 IDE device at one time.

Also i have two settings relating to the RAM.

(G) MCH Frequency Latch
and
System Memory Multiplier.

Are they relevant to my situation? If so where should these settings be?


----------



## kirayamato26

System Memory Multiplier.

That is the multiplier I'm talking about, there should be a number below or before your timings or something (I need to check where it is located, but it is grayed out), saying "Memory Frequency", keep that under 800. However, I suggest you setting your RAM multiplier to 2.00D first, and then try OCing.


----------



## Rutager

OK, will do, so i want the Memory frequency as close to 800 without going over? Going over will cause instability?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rutager*


OK, will do, so i want the Memory frequency as close to 800 without going over? Going over will cause instability?


It might not cause instability, but you only want to OC one component at a time. That way you know which area you need to tweak for stability.


----------



## kirayamato26

Short answer, yes, long answer, depends.

Since you don't have good RAM for OCing, then definitely yes. However, if you had like G.Skill DDR2 800 RAM or Mushkins, then it would be much better for OCing.


----------



## Rutager

Great success!!! Ram timings are now 4-4-4-12 which now i understand is a good STARTING point for RAM xD, at least ill know what im looking for next time i go shopping








Now the only thing left to do is see if i can get the CPU clock any higher now, fingers crossed!


----------



## kirayamato26

You should have left RAM timings on AUTO, and just set the multiplier to 2.00, that way, you know you are not overclocking it. Timings need to be loosened as clock speed goes up, and soon, you will hit a wall again.


----------



## Rutager

Oh ok I'll throw it back to auto then. I just ran the Everest stability test for 10 or so minutes, seems fine at 3.12Ghz. Thanks so much for your help. I'll keep tinkering for a little while yet, see if I can scavenge any more out of it, but I don't think ill get much more with this RAM, got any suggestions for a good OC'ing RAM to go with the E5200, that wont break the bank? Bare in mind I'm in Australia if that matters.


----------



## kirayamato26

I'm not too sure, but any name brand DDR2 800 RAM should cut it. But do note that RAM doesn't OC that well, my RAM won't go above 900MHz (with the current FSB, the next step up is 1000), so yeah. I think G.Skill and Mushkin are the best known brands to OC, and they are not that much more expensive, maybe a dollar or two more for a 4Gb kit. If you really need the bandwidth, go for the DDR2 1066 RAM, but those tend to be pretty expensive at a low latency.


----------



## neonzion

Hey!
3.5ghz stable, but i need help getting over 3.8ghz.. volts @ 1.325 maybe its my mobo, 650i...


----------



## kirayamato26

Have you tried giving it more volts? 1.325 isn't very high you know.


----------



## poroporo

Hi









I've been folding @ 4Ghz (1.4v) for a while, can boot to windows @ 4.2 but it's too hot, waiting for some Shin-Etsu X23-7783D to see if I can do any better, my actual thermal paste (Thermalcote) sucks !


----------



## skan

hi

need help guys

currently , i m running a e5200 r0 revision on a GigaByte G31M-E2SL

i have overclocked the processor to 3.75 ( 300 X 12.5) while keeping my ram at 800 mhz. i have C1E and Enhance Speedstep off.

i have a vcore of 1.350 BIOS , displayed in CPU-Z as 1.312 idle and 1.296 load due to vdrop and vdroop i guess.

i m able to prime for 1 hour and 18 minutes until it fails. my temps are below 65 celcius.

in this situation, will increasing the fsb overvoltage / vtt voltage be helpful , or should i continue to increase the vcore ?


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skan* 
hi

need helps guys

currently , i m running a e5200 r0 revision on a GigaByte G31M-E2SL

i have overclocked the processor to 3.75 ( 300 X 12.5) while keeping my ram at 800 mhz. i have C1E and Enhance Speedstep off.

i have a vcore of 1.350 BIOS , displayed in CPU-Z as 1.312 idle and 1.296 load due to vdrop and vdroop i guess.

i m able to prime for 1 hour and 18 minutes until it fails. my temps are below 65 celcius.

in this situation, will increasing the fsb overvoltage / vtt voltage be helpful , or should i continue to increase the vcore ?


Increase fsb voltages...... I had this board for a while.. got to 4.1ghz.... I know it says it will do 1600fsb.... if you go that high make sure you put some cooling on the NB if you go over 1400fsb


----------



## skan

by how much , +0.1 ?

i heard that messing around with the vtt on 45nm can cause damage after some time....

can anyone explain to me , at what point must i increase my fsb voltage ?


----------



## glussier

You are overclocking at a low 300mhz based frequency, increasing vtt won't do nothing for you. What you have to do, is increase your cpu vcore a little 1.296 under load might just be too little to have a stable overclock.


----------



## kirayamato26

At 300MHz FSB, VTT might help in some cases, so you can give it a shot. It should not damage the CPU any more than the VCore damages it, as long as you keep it within reasonable limits. May I recommend OCCT Linpack for testing? Linpack is a great, and quick way, to stress your system to the max to see if it is stable, and OCCT is a great program to check for stability under normal max load.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
At 300MHz FSB, VTT might help in some cases, so you can give it a shot. It should not damage the CPU any more than the VCore damages it, as long as you keep it within reasonable limits. May I recommend OCCT Linpack for testing? Linpack is a great, and quick way, to stress your system to the max to see if it is stable, and OCCT is a great program to check for stability under normal max load.

I don't believe in just trying anything without any kind of indicator that something needs to be changed. If he wants to see if vtt has to be modified, he only has to lower the cpu multiplier by 1 or 2, and he will see if his cpu gets stable at a lower clock speed while using the same based frequency.


----------



## skan

i just re prime at the same vcore , and it didnt fail this time , lasted around 6 hours until i decided to stop it.

so, what does this mean ? how long must i prime on small ffts...

i had my antivirus on the last time it failed... and also , i had to open cpu-z and realtemp once in a while to check the vcore and temps during the last test.

does this mean that there must be no interruption when i m priming ?

i also notice that prime95 is more consistent then OCCT ( not Linpack ) when determining the stability of the system. for example , if i were to lower my vcore, everytime when i redo the prime, it will fail at the exact same spot ( eg the same test "Test 12 10K") , where else OCCT seems do be more random...

i also notice higher temps with prime95 then OCCT...


----------



## glussier

Could mean that the extra load of running other apps sets your computer unstable. Just up de vcore 1 or 2 notches and redo the test again, while doing what you were doing during the first test. small ffts ought to be enough to test the stability of a computer.


----------



## totalz

Any P965 user OCing at ~1.435V?
What stable speed can u achieve?


----------



## mplay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avkdm*


Hi Guys,
Im having trouble with big OC on my E5200. I am sure it can do it.
Heres why.
My specs are 
E5200
2gig Corsair Twin C4 ram
Asrock P45XE Mobo
Xiggie Nepartak S983 cooler
EVGA 8800gt

250x12.5 1.3125vcore in BIOS All settings on Auto except ram - Prime Stable
266x12.5 1.3725vcore same as above but not prime stable
280x12.5 same as above
333x10.5 same as above.
I have left all my NB and SB voltages on Auto.
Could this be my problem?
I can see that the FSB is not holding me back but to pump that much more voltage in for a small OC and not be stable does not seem right. My temps are not going over 56 under load either.
Any thoughts.

Please go easy on me I just came from an AMD X2 4200+ Socket939 system so this is new ground for me.


Ive been reading up on this p45xe mobo (already bought an e5200 and two 4770 gpu's for a crossfire setup). Seems you can only use 2 or 3 memory slots when OC'ing. Are you using 4x512mb? I want you to get 4.0 at least


----------



## kirayamato26

The P965 chipset doesn't officially support this processor, the only person that I've seen in this thread using a P965 chipset has his E5200 running at 1.2GHz, and can't OC it any.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


The P965 chipset doesn't officially support this processor, the only person that I've seen in this thread using a P965 chipset has his E5200 running at 1.2GHz, and can't OC it any.


i think gigabyte and a few by unofficial bios update

edit: i have own gigabyte 965p-ds3p rev3.3 supports that way but i never tested


----------



## SLeeZeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


The P965 chipset doesn't officially support this processor, the only person that I've seen in this thread using a P965 chipset has his E5200 running at 1.2GHz, and can't OC it any.


That would be me









I managed to get it going a bit faster but the FSB was insane and I thought my NB was going to melt lol so I left it at the crippled stock x6 multi.

I'm getting a P45 board for 75GBP in a few weeks so I'll be sure to cook this chip.


----------



## kirayamato26

Lol, I'm pretty sure that the P965 can handle ~300MHz FSB (1200MHz QDR), so that would give you 1.8GHz. I mean, those were designed for Core 2 Duos, so it logically should be able to handle it. Looking at your setup, I'd upgrade the HDD too if I were you, because from what I've read, and experienced, a slow HDD can cripple your system more than a 600MHz CPU can (honestly, these things at 600MHz are still better than a P4). Good luck OCing on your new motherboard when it comes, and I hope you didn't land a crappy chip like mine.

Edit:
Oh yeah, I don't know if I should be happy or sad, but I find it funny that my chip matches the one reviewed at Techgage almost exactly. My CPU requires 1.280V running through it to get 3300Mhz stable, which probably needs that extra 0.008V to get 3325Mhz stable, and about 3.75Ghz, it was too hot to do any tweaking with it, but I did manage to get it stable for 3 minutes before it errored in Linpack with 1.392V running through it and like, nothing else touched







.

Edit Edit:
I should mention, I got 3.45Ghz stable, but the only reason why I didn't post it is because I couldn't boot after I turned the computer off. Anyone got any idea why it wouldn't boot? Oh, it's been the same thing with 2 stable 3.45Ghz OCs.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Lol, I'm pretty sure that the P965 can handle ~300MHz FSB (1200MHz QDR), so that would give you 1.8GHz. I mean, those were designed for Core 2 Duos, so it logically should be able to handle it. Looking at your setup, I'd upgrade the HDD too if I were you, because from what I've read, and experienced, a slow HDD can cripple your system more than a 600MHz CPU can (honestly, these things at 600MHz are still better than a P4). Good luck OCing on your new motherboard when it comes, and I hope you didn't land a crappy chip like mine.

Edit:
Oh yeah, I don't know if I should be happy or sad, but I find it funny that my chip matches the one reviewed at Techgage almost exactly. My CPU requires 1.280V running through it to get 3300Mhz stable, which probably needs that extra 0.008V to get 3325Mhz stable, and about 3.75Ghz, it was too hot to do any tweaking with it, but I did manage to get it stable for 3 minutes before it errored in Linpack with 1.392V running through it and like, nothing else touched







.

Edit Edit:
I should mention, I got 3.45Ghz stable, but the only reason why I didn't post it is because I couldn't boot after I turned the computer off. Anyone got any idea why it wouldn't boot? Oh, it's been the same thing with 2 stable 3.45Ghz OCs.



Ive had that to... where it wont boot on cold start.. Try upping the vcore a touch. I finally got mine stable at 4000mhz again...

Btw check out my cooler ... Its freakin huge. I have another 120 on it in push/pull ..I dont know how i got it to work finally . I did jump down from 1600 fsb to 1333.... maybe thats it, i mean i guess it has to be.. but Im going to try to raise it the next couple days .. 
so maybe lower your bus and maybe youll get a better oc 
higher OC> higher fsb.

http://microcenter.com/single_produc...uct_id=0292505


----------



## madmike0408

count me in!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=570437


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


count me in!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=570437


Nice OC ... is that stable. ? what kind of cooling ? temps?


----------



## kirayamato26

Higher FSB = Higher Memory Bandwidth

If you are going for 1600 FSB, try upping the MCH voltage, it would help, since the MCH only supports 1333 FSB natively. Also, if I had a cooler that's 1045g, I'd be worried about my motherboard and GPU all the time, because that thing is freaking huge. And wow, 4.5Ghz at 1.408V, even if that is not stable, it is still pretty impressive. I'm thinking about getting a new E5200 now, since everyone and their mother seems to be getting 4Ghz+, but I guess I'm happy enough to know that at least this thing can do a 1Ghz-ish OC with reasonable temperature (71C max, 27C ambient, accepting AC donations lol).

I'll try a lower FSB tomorrow, when I pass this 3.3Ghz OC under 12hrs+ of Linpack (going for 20hrs, because of school, the more the better right?).


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Higher FSB = Higher Memory Bandwidth

If you are going for 1600 FSB, try upping the MCH voltage, it would help, since the MCH only supports 1333 FSB natively. Also, if I had a cooler that's 1045g, I'd be worried about my motherboard and GPU all the time, because that thing is freaking huge. And wow, 4.5Ghz at 1.408V, even if that is not stable, it is still pretty impressive. I'm thinking about getting a new E5200 now, since everyone and their mother seems to be getting 4Ghz+, but I guess I'm happy enough to know that at least this thing can do a 1Ghz-ish OC with reasonable temperature (71C max, 27C ambient, accepting AC donations lol).

I'll try a lower FSB tomorrow, when I pass this 3.3Ghz OC under 12hrs+ of Linpack (going for 20hrs, because of school, the more the better right?).



My board supports 1600 native but i have bumped up the mch with no luck beside I have 8 gig ram


----------



## totalz

My 965 can run at 450 fsb easily with no voltage added whatsoever, except for DDRII-800 ram.


----------



## madmike0408

Its stable, other than my temps. If I was under water, I would be perfectly happy running at this, but under load my temps are going to skyrocket.


----------



## kirayamato26

I read somewhere that the more RAM you have, the more voltage you need on the MCH. When I read the manual, it stated 1600 (O.C.) FSB, and 1333 native. Also, according to Intel specs, the P45 chipset handles 1333 FSB native, and because they don't want you to OC, they didn't state an OC FSB.


----------



## wes45013

I just talked to gigabyte cust. support and they told me the e5200 doesnt support 1066. ***. I see other people with it but mine wont run at 1066.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
I just talked to gigabyte cust. support and they told me the e5200 doesnt support 1066. ***. I see other people with it but mine wont run at 1066.









Are you talking about your ram? If so, it's prbly due to the fact that you have 4 sticks of ram. Take two sticks out and try again.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Are you talking about your ram? If so, it's prbly due to the fact that you have 4 sticks of ram. Take two sticks out and try again.










I already did.... I only have two stick of 1066 and two of 800. when i couldnt get my 1066 to run @ stock i just threw it all in there @ 800


----------



## kirayamato26

Of course the E5200 doesn't support 1066 RAM native, it has a FSB of 200Mhz, and you need at least 266Mhz to run 1066Mhz RAM. Try the 4.0C Multiplier with 266Mhz FSB if you are going to use 1066Mhz RAM, or you can try 400Mhz with 2.66C, or 3.20B multiplier if you are using 333Mhz FSB. Take 3 sticks out, and try running 1 at 1066Mhz. The amount of RAM probably will limit your OCing ability, since the more you have, the more your MCH has to manage.


----------



## madmike0408

Is it really true if you have all 4 DIMMs full your OC will be held back? If I was to take out 2 sticks of my RAM would I be able to overclock a bit further?


----------



## kirayamato26

Well, logically, if you have 4 DIMMs full, then your MCH has to access 4 DIMMs for data, and will require more power than just 2 DIMMs. I read somewhere that it does have an effect, but I'm not sure myself if it does have any effect, since I only have 2 sticks. You can try and see if it changes anything, though personally, I'd kill for 4Ghz at only 1.264V.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Well, logically, if you have 4 DIMMs full, then your MCH has to access 4 DIMMs for data, and will require more power than just 2 DIMMs. I read somewhere that it does have an effect, but I'm not sure myself if it does have any effect, since I only have 2 sticks. You can try and see if it changes anything, though personally, I'd kill for 4Ghz at only 1.264V.

I just noticed... Your pushing your luck with that psu man....

Upgrade


----------



## wes45013

This cooler is soo huge....I had to cut my side panel for it to fit.. No biggie its only a $20 Case.. I recommend it.. Its in push pull now but the pull fan is weak .. next stop........... scythe 3000rpm 120.


----------



## kirayamato26

Oh, I forgot to update that.

I'm now running a PSU that has:

2x 18A 12V rails
25A 5V
25A 3.3V

So there should be plenty of power going around.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Oh, I forgot to update that.

I'm now running a PSU that has:

2x 18A 12V rails
25A 5V
25A 3.3V

So there should be plenty of power going around.


I was gonna say.... your pushing your luck.


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Well, logically, if you have 4 DIMMs full, then your MCH has to access 4 DIMMs for data, and will require more power than just 2 DIMMs. I read somewhere that it does have an effect, but I'm not sure myself if it does have any effect, since I only have 2 sticks. You can try and see if it changes anything, though personally, I'd kill for 4Ghz at only 1.264V.


It only takes 1.4v for 4.5







Once I get a better cooler, or I lap my CPU and HSF it will be running at 4.5 24/7


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mplay*


Ive been reading up on this p45xe mobo (already bought an e5200 and two 4770 gpu's for a crossfire setup). Seems you can only use 2 or 3 memory slots when OC'ing. Are you using 4x512mb? I want you to get 4.0 at least


I am only using 2x1gb sticks ram. I have been tweaking a bit tonight, I can go to 333x11 using the Asrock tuner in windows with only 1.42Vcore in BIOS. It seems to run windows OK but fails prime95 pretty quick.
You guys think I can go to 1.45vcore in BIOS safely with this e5200?
I am definitely finding giving it more vcore without adjusting other settings is all I need to do on this board.
At 333x11 my chip is maxing out at 55c under load - so my cooler should be good enough.
Jeez hope I can hit 4ghz - even if its not prime stable!

edit: just got 16.121 - 1M super pi 1.5 - still tweaking!


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avkdm*


I am only using 2x1gb sticks ram. I have been tweaking a bit tonight, I can go to 333x11 using the Asrock tuner in windows with only 1.42Vcore in BIOS. It seems to run windows OK but fails prime95 pretty quick.
You guys think I can go to 1.45vcore in BIOS safely with this e5200?


Yeah, just check your temps, make sure it doesnt get too warm. If its for a 24/7 OC I would be careful.

Quote:



I am definitely finding giving it more vcore without adjusting other settings is all I need to do on this board.


Had the same thing until I actually reached 1.45V and all the other volts were still on their default settings and I still wasnt stable.

Im guessing, yes guessing, so if anyone can correct me, please do. That when you OC your CPU, and only giving extra power to the "Vcore", you're undervolting all the other components of the CPU, which cant be good. Or is undervolting good? Does it affect the life-span of a chip? I dont know. Seems logical it does affect its life-span for the worse, it also seems logical undervolting everything of your CPU besides the Vcore wont improve an overclock.


----------



## metal_gunjee

I don't really feel comfortable using over 1.4v for 24/7 overclock, maybe I'm a little paranoid but that's just me lol.
By the way, I've got a somewhat comfortable 24/7 speed now.. 3677MHz (350.3x10.5) 1401FSB with 1.408v / 1.392v under load. Survived 12 hours of Orthos small FFT's.

Now I'm considering going a little further by maybe just raising the multiplier back up. I don't wanna increase vcore because the cpu is already peaking at 75watts under the Orthos testing, I hear going over the power spec on this chip (65w) is dangerous.

I surely don't want to fry this one and have to put the Pentium D 920 back in. Dual Cedar Mill cores have NOTHING on this thing. While it's on my mind let me mention that this cpu is faster @ 950MHz than my old Pentium D @ 3000MHz.
Well I've got a Pentium 4 520J w/HT lying on the desk here but that's no better LOL


----------



## madmike0408

I was able to work my voltage down a bit, and I am currently running at 4.0Ghz at 1.216V. My VID is 1.225


----------



## kirayamato26

My VID is 1.225V too, but it can't do any decent OC for ****. And, 1.216V? Honestly, that is a huge reduction in voltage, try OCCT Linpack and see if it is stable for like, 12hrs.


----------



## madmike0408

testing now, but so far so good, been running at 4 hours! I never stop at anything shy of 6, if no errors are found then I will call it stable.

Edit- as soon as I say that it halted. Guess it needs more voltage


----------



## kirayamato26

Even 1.264V is pretty damn good, I mean, 4.5Ghz stable at 1.408V can translate to 5Ghz at 1.5V-ish, or at least a boot. I'm tempted to buy a new E5200 now, but I really don't have that much money to waste.


----------



## spakkker

Kirayamoto - You aren't wasting money - you have a spare e5200 to sell !
On ebay uk they sell for about 90% of cost -so not a big loss ,and you may get a beaut!! I bought a second cpu and it is far better than my first one.


----------



## kirayamato26

I guess it's true, I could try selling my E5200, but it's rather hard without a credit card. Here a new one is $85 (Canadian dollars), I'm actually trying to sell it off to my friend for like $60 who's using a P5Q-E ($200 motherboard here) with a... Pentium D 945. Then I just have to pay $36.05 more (no I don't have bad math, the thing is $96.05 after taxes), which is an acceptable loss. But the thing is, he doesn't want to buy it off me.


----------



## madmike0408

If you weren't in Canada I would say I have a buyer for you, but hes here in the states.


----------



## metal_gunjee

So what's the deal with M0 and R0 stepping? Is one any better than the other?
Mine is M0.


----------



## aiboforcen

Hi there, here my old result:

Attachment 109468
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=465575

system was stable enough to run super pi, and the couple of hours work in os.

my 24/7 full stable oc is 4012 at 1.406

and for those,who think that voltage is not safe, you can watch how long I am running at these setting, half year! So think about your determination for dream 4GHZ!


----------



## spar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
So what's the deal with M0 and R0 stepping? Is one any better than the other?
Mine is M0.

I guess M0 is better cause I havent seen R0 around yet. Almost everybody I've come across has a M0 stepping. And since the E5x00 is known for its overclocking potential, I put my money on the M0.

Changes in steppings means (small) changes in the design of a CPU btw, so a change in numbers from lets say M0 to M2 means small changes, bigger changes require new letters like from M0 to R0. So the R0 might be better in some regards, cause it is a new 'revision' sort of speak, but the M0 stepping has already proven itself









edit: good stuff btw aibo


----------



## spakkker

I think all e5200's to date are M0 stepping and the e5300 + e5400 are R0 stepping.


----------



## kirayamato26

R0 stepping E5200's have been on the market since April 13th, but it takes a while for it to get to every store.


----------



## azt3c

any news about OC on 5200 vs 5300 vs 5400 ? i'm thinking of changing my 5200 cos of the visualization from W7 cos i use virtualPC every day (virtualbox) i'm not sure if the 5200 can run that thing from W7 or it just will work lower...

does anyone know ?


----------



## kirayamato26

None of the E5000 series has VT, if you want VT, step up to the E8000 series, or the Q9000 series. Virtual Machines can run well even without VT, however, VT is mandatory in Windows 7 compatibility mode, from what I've heard.

Edit:
Or you can go for the new Pentium Dual-Core E6300 2.8Ghz (10.5 x 266), 2Mb L2 cache, 1066Mhz FSB. I think it can do at least 3.5Ghz with a reasonable amount of voltage.


----------



## PizzaMan

Wow, a e6000 series 45nm Intel.


----------



## kirayamato26

$91.99 on Newegg.

Lol, there are no reviews/benchmarks of it on the net though, I am tempted to buy it when the prices drop a bit, $115 CAD here.


----------



## avkdm

Phew!!!!!!!!!! - Just give my self a bit of a scare.
I set vcore to 1.4625 in BIOS, vtt to 1.32V - Booted to 333x11.5 (3830mhz)
When I tried a benchie (super Pi) I came up with a screen I have never seen before.
Blue Screen with text - The system has been halted - Please call your hardware vendor.
Thought I fried it - Hope I didnt do any damage!!!!!!
Anyhow rebooted and back up and running 333x10 for now.


----------



## kirayamato26

Honestly, I've seen BSODs so many times that now they are like pop-up error boxes to me. Don't worry, if you are OCing, you'll be seeing a lot more of them.


----------



## skan

hi, i m currently running my e5200 at 3.75 ( 300 X 12.5 ) , vcore 1.296 .

i m able to run occt for 2 hours , small fft's for 12 hrs and blend test for 9 hrs.

can i consider it stable ?


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skan* 
hi, i m currently running my e5200 at 3.75 ( 300 X 12.5 ) , vcore 1.296 .

i m able to run occt for 2 hours , small fft's for 12 hrs and blend test for 9 hrs.

can i consider it stable ?

do you get errors after those times?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skan*


hi, i m currently running my e5200 at 3.75 ( 300 X 12.5 ) , vcore 1.296 .

i m able to run occt for 2 hours , small fft's for 12 hrs and blend test for 9 hrs.

can i consider it stable ?


That's nice as far as I'm concerned.
I seem to have hit a snag though. My system suddenly started freezing at the 3.7ghz speed I mentioned before, even though I was running 1.37 vcore.

My questions is, if I'm running 1185fsb would it be beneficial or even necessary to raise cpu vtt voltage? I'm totally in the dark on that, not sure what is a good range for vtt. My setting goes from 1.20v - 1.96v

Also, my bios seems limited compared to some of the things I've seen you guys mention. My voltage options are vcore, dram, vtt, northbridge and southbridge. There's also something called LDT frequency which I'm not sure about. Hopefully I can benefit from these options with a little help.


----------



## kirayamato26

LDT is for AMD chips if I'm not mistaken, so don't worry about that. Depending on the chip, you might need a little bit of a boost on VTT, overdoing it will cause instability. I need a bump of 1 notch at 300Mhz FSB (1200 effective) to get it more stable, 1 notch is 0.020V for me. Don't go above 1.45V, and keep it below VCore if possible.


----------



## metal_gunjee

I'd say I'm certified stable @ 3.6ghz at least, so I've saved the bios and I'll continue to work from there.










I'm giving another shot with 3.7ghz now, I've been running windows and gaming for a couple hours on it with 1.36v on VCore and 1.3v on VTT and Northbridge. I'll do some hard testing on it tomorrow and cross my fingers. I feel like 8 or 9 hours of Orthos small fft's would be sufficient.


----------



## overclockerfx

Right updates finally:

metal_gunjee - 3.6Ghz - 3Hrs+ ORTHOS Small FFT's - ASUS P5N-D
aiboforcen - 4.2Ghz - ASUS P5QL-E - link
madmike0408 - 4.5Ghz - Gigabyte GA-EP45T-DS3R
infiniteengine - 4.0Ghz - 3Hrs+ Small FFT's ORTHOS - EVGA 730i - link
infiniteengine - 4.3Ghz - EVGA 730i - link
wes45013 - 4.0Ghz - Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR

E5300:
idleivey - 3.5Ghz - 3hRs+ Small FFTS - Gigabyte EP45-UD3P

Just noticed someone said something about the E6300, I think I would either get that myself or then wait for Core i5, but isn't the publishing of the E6300 supposed to be on the 31st so how is it out....


----------



## glussier

Quote:

Just noticed someone said something about the E6300, I think I would either get that myself or then wait for Core i5, but isn't the publishing of the E6300 supposed to be on the 31st so how is it out....
The E6300 is not a new processor, it's an old design released more than 2 years ago.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This is for sure my next purchase, but, out of curiousity, what are the chances of me hitting 4GHz with my board? Should rely mostly on the actual CPU because of the high multi, right?


----------



## dubz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
The E6300 is not a new processor, it's an old design released more than 2 years ago.

He's talking about the new wolfdale e6300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116091


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dubz*


He's talking about the new wolfdale e6300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819116091



I already have 3 E5200 and 1 E5300, so, I don't think that vt is worth the cost of upgrading from E5xxx to E6300. For someone who want to go to try the wolfdale core than the E6300 might be a better purchase than the E5xxx series of processors.

I wonder if the E6300 moniker is an Intel mistake, people might see the E6300 listed and just skip because he think they are referring to the old 65nm E6300.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


I already have 3 E5200 and 1 E5300, so, I don't think that vt is worth the cost of upgrading from E5xxx to E6300. For someone who want to go to try the wolfdale core than the E6300 might be a better purchase than the E5xxx series of processors.

I wonder if the E6300 moniker is an Intel mistake, people might see the E6300 listed and just skip because he think they are referring to the old 65nm E6300.


Yea, I think it's confusing that they made a 45nm 6000 series proc. Guess they're learning from nVidia.


----------



## metal_gunjee

I'd say if you already have a E5x00 CPU then it's not worth upgrading to E6300 unless you wanted the SSE4 instructions.

These chips can so easily run way over 1066FSB no sweat and ya gotta love the higher multipliers as E6300 only has 10.5x multi, which isn't bad of course.
I do wonder though how the overclocking potential adds up between them.

By the way, I'm working on 3.71GHz / 1350FSB now for 24/7.
[337.5 x 11] [1.344VCore] [1.34v VTT] [1.30v NB]
Orthos is going for 45mins so far, wish me luck!


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


I'd say if you already have a E5x00 CPU then it's not worth upgrading to E6300 unless you wanted the SSE4 instructions.

These chips can so easily run way over 1066FSB no sweat and ya gotta love the higher multipliers as E6300 only has 10.5x multi, which isn't bad of course.
I do wonder though how the overclocking potential adds up between them.

By the way, I'm working on 3.71GHz / 1350FSB now for 24/7.
[337.5 x 11] [1.344VCore] [1.34v VTT] [1.30v NB]
Orthos is going for 45mins so far, wish me luck!










Good luck! I'm going to be lapping my CPU and heatsink tonight so hopefully 4.5 temps won't be as bad. If not maybe 4.25.


----------



## kirayamato26

I personally don't think Prime95/Orthos is good enough for stress testing, it only stresses the CPU and not the entire system. Under OCCT Linpack, it stresses the entire system, and stresses the CPU more than Prime95/Orthos. I personally do not deem an OC stable unless it passed 12hrs in Linpack.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


I personally don't think Prime95/Orthos is good enough for stress testing, it only stresses the CPU and not the entire system. Under OCCT Linpack, it stresses the entire system, and stresses the CPU more than Prime95/Orthos. I personally do not deem an OC stable unless it passed 12hrs in Linpack.


Really? I've left hwmonitor open during my regular pc usage and its never been close to what prime temps are..

I use linpack too , but I only do 5-10 passes.


----------



## PizzaMan

Just a friendly reminder to my friends in this thread. Tomorrow is the start of the 48 hour fold-a-thon.

There are prizes to!


----------



## kirayamato26

I don't mean it in terms of temperature, I mean it in terms of stress, because if it can handle the most stressful thing ever, then it's bound to be able to handle anything else. I just find that it gives me a peace of mind lol.

Edit:
I found the poor man's way to a cheap 80mm fan, while i was taking the pushpins off my stock HSF. Dislodge the heatsink from the fan, then remove the pushpins, and strap the fan to a 80mm rack with 8 medium sized strap ties, or 4 long ones, and voila, a 80mm fan. It actually performs better than the 120mm fan that came with my case. Here, 50 strap ties is $1, so the total cost was like 15 ~ 20mins taking off the pushpins (once u get the first one off, it's easy), 10mins to install it, and 16 cents in strap ties.

You need a Swiss army knife (a small one) or 2 small flat headed screwdrivers to remove the pushpins. With a Swiss army knife, take out the tweezers, stick one of the edges into the pushpin holder thing facing out, the rotate the pushpin a bit, and stick the screwdriver head on the Swiss army knife into that, and rotate back, pull up, take tweezers out, and pull up a bit more, and voila. With 2 screwdrivers, or 2 thin pieces of scrap metal, it's a little bit harder, but it's basically the same thing. And yes, it has to be 2 things, because of the way the pushpins r fitted on.


----------



## Pckid212

Mine is taking 1.4v in BIOS & 1.376 underload just to get 3.3Ghz stable









Idles at 38c & Loads at 58c








My E5200


----------



## kirayamato26

Return it and say it's defective, lol.


----------



## Pckid212

lol. Its a budget CPU, I didnt expect it to go real high, so I'm fine with it.

Its vid is 1.15, which really surprises me


----------



## kirayamato26

Most of them with a 1.15V VID can go to 4Ghz easily, Mine is 1.225V, and it can still do 3.75Ghz within the 1.45V stated max voltage.


----------



## Pckid212

Wonder why mine wont go higher...


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pckid212*


Wonder why mine wont go higher...










What fsb are you running?


----------



## kirayamato26

I'm currently running 3Ghz, mainly because I don't do anything intensive. My CPU can run this at stock volts (1.225V VCore, LLC disabled), and 1.22V VTT. The other reason is that I got noisy MOSFETs and capacitors, so it gets on my nerves after a while. Though, I have found stable OCs for 3300Mhz and 3450Mhz, though 3450Mhz never boots.

Try finding the absolute max FSB of the chip first, then see what it can do on stock volts.

Edit:
Lol, the poor man's 80mm fan is pretty nice. My CPU is running like 1C cooler than before, I'll pick up a real 38.5mm thick fan the next time I'm at the computer store and it should perform even better.


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


What fsb are you running?


275x12=3.3Ghz

Which would be 1100Mhz Rated FSB


----------



## metal_gunjee

Here it is, 3.7GHz! Woohoo!!


















I don't know how much farther I'll go and do stability tests as the CPU temp under orthos is getting a little scary at this speed. This time it topped out at 72c. I've yet to even POST any higher than 3.85GHz, I'd really like to get into Windows @ 4.0GHz even if it doesnt last long. It would just be nice to see.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pckid212*


275x12=3.3Ghz

Which would be 1100Mhz Rated FSB


Nice board btw...







.............try to up the fsb volt/mch and see if that helps.

Ps if you sell your board down the road drop me a line. love the pci setup


----------



## kirayamato26

Whoa, 4000 RPM fan, doesn't that piss you off at all? I mean, I get pretty irritated with a 19dBA 120mm 1200 RPM fan as my intake fan (poor man's 80mm exhaust is even worse, but hey, it has better performance than the 120mm 1200 RPM). To do list: find 10dBA 1200 RPM 120mm fans.


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pckid212* 
lol. Its a budget CPU, I didnt expect it to go real high, so I'm fine with it.

Its vid is 1.15, which really surprises me









thats really weird, my vid is 1.225 and it takes 1.4v to do 4.5ghz for me.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Whoa, 4000 RPM fan, doesn't that piss you off at all? I mean, I get pretty irritated with a 19dBA 120mm 1200 RPM fan as my intake fan (poor man's 80mm exhaust is even worse, but hey, it has better performance than the 120mm 1200 RPM). To do list: find 10dBA 1200 RPM 120mm fans.

I had a xiggy all in one hsf that did 4000 rpm it wasnt too bad. No louder than my video card running 100%. Not that it ever does. When i get a chance im gonna get a kraze 120mm 3000 rmp fan for my cpu hs. Maybe two.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Whoa, 4000 RPM fan, doesn't that piss you off at all? I mean, I get pretty irritated with a 19dBA 120mm 1200 RPM fan as my intake fan (poor man's 80mm exhaust is even worse, but hey, it has better performance than the 120mm 1200 RPM). To do list: find 10dBA 1200 RPM 120mm fans.

I dont really hear that fan actually. It's the one that came with the motherboard for the northbridge and its kinda small.
My generic AVC heatpipe cpu cooler that I used before had a 80mm fan with huge blades that ran 4100rpm, now that thing pissed me off somethin' fierce!


----------



## Pckid212

I've tried adjusting the NB, FSB, and even SB voltages with no luck at pulling a higher clock. grr.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pckid212* 
I've tried adjusting the NB, FSB, and even SB voltages with no luck at pulling a higher clock. grr.


I overclocked with a P6N for about a year. The .04v vdroop is a killer for the board. There is no vdroop mod anywhere online. This means it will take a good bit more voltage due to the huge drop.

Also, being a 680i board, you need to learn the straps. She gets pretty touch 1200-1300 FSB, taking a good bit of NB and SB voltage. At 1301 a new strap starts and you can bring NB and SB back down to default levels.

The board has lots of bells and whistles. On board X-Fi, 4 PCIe slots, and nice chipset sink. NB fan was SUPER load. the fact that MSI dropped BIOS support so soon really bugged me. Almost all the other 680i boards had updates for 45nm procs, but not MSI. MSI makes good boards, but I would prbly not buy another one for myself, due to the lack of vdroop mods and board support.


----------



## Pckid212

My P6N only has .02v droop during my OC'ing so far


----------



## Pckid212

It doesn't seem to support the .5 multi... Think that may be my problem?


----------



## kirayamato26

Does your motherboard have a "Ratio Fine Tune" or something around those lines option? That's what Gigabyte boards use for the .5 multipliers anyways.

Just wondering, where do you guys place your tower? Mine is literally a foot away from me on the desk, so the front intake fan (off PWM) really pisses me off, it was much quieter when it was in the back of the case. Do any of you guys have a 38.5mm thick Arctic Cooling 120mm PWM fan? I was wondering how those perform, it is the cheapest I can get around here.


----------



## cmd512

First of all, I want to thank everyone for the INCREDIBLE wealth of info in this thread. I've been out of the overclocking scene for a while as life just caught up and gaming and "pushing the fps" just didn't seem all that important anymore.

Well, the gf recently got me a brand new shiny graphics card, and I realized my old AMD Athlon 64 just wasn't cutting it. So, I jumped on the E5200 + MSI G31M3-L V2 deal from Fry's for $79.99 a week ago.

I certainly must say, there are a lot more to tweak now, and after spending a good amount of the long weekend going over this forum and many other sources, I have done the following:

1) BSEL mod -> 1.35V
2) Upgraded to Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
3) Did the unthinkable... went to 4.0GHz rock solid stable with 1.35V!

Now, all other things aside, my greatest question right now is:

How am I able to do this with a CPU whose original VID was 1.250V, which is rather high? I know from what I've read, the "sought after" e5200's are the ones with the 1.1xxV VID's as they would ensure higher FSB at acceptable voltages. But, here is my story...

When I first fired up my e5200/VID 1.250V, I tried 3.0GHz just for fun as the crappy MSI G31M3-L V2 had no CPU voltage adjustment options. The thing booted, and I played Fallout3 for almost 4 hours. Next day, I thought, what the hell... I booted up to 3.5GHz and played a few more hours of Fallout3. At that point, I realized something was amiss because given the high VID of 1.250, I wasn't expecting much out of my e5200.

Just to make sure I wasn't going out of my mind, I tried 4.0 GHz (320x12.5) at stock VID of 1.250. Damn system didn't boot then. Good, not dreaming.

So, after reading about the BSEL voltage mod, I of course had to try just one more time with 1.350V. Unbelievably, not only did it boot up at 4.0GHz, but it went right into WinXP and I ran 3DMark2006 3 times. Then, I played Fallout3 for about 5 hours.

Needless to say, I'm shocked... stumped really. I wasn't even expecting my little e5200 with 1.250V VID to hit 3.5GHz, much less 4.0GHz... and only at 1.350V! Is this a fluke, or did I just simply get lucky??

As always, many thanks in advance and look forward to your feedback.


----------



## kirayamato26

Lower VID does not always equate to better OCing abilities. It does in most cases however. I mean, I've seen E5200's with a lower VID than mine (1.225V), but can't OC as well. But mine has a FSB wall at 300, so my E5200's OCing ability is quite limited. I just have to say, you have to stress test it to make sure it is stable, in my experiences, unstable CPUs can take gaming and applications fine, but not stress. And there's always the possibility of Intel's machine stamping the chip for a higher VID than it actually needed, nothing perfect right?


----------



## cmd512

That's good to know, thanks! I've tried to read as many of the posts as I could, and I couldn't find a single case of this being the case.

And yes, I totally understand a true stress test would be Orthos for 10+ hours and that Intel CPU Stress test v2.1 or something along those lines. I will be running those when I get home tonight just to be sure.

Another thing to keep in mind though... I don't keep my desktop on 24/7, and generally only turn it on when I need to. I might venture a slightly higher voltage if I get errors, but might just hold back as well as I've played literally 5+ hours of a pretty system intensive game, and it ran flawlessly.

Hope to post some screenshots soon!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Lower VID does not always equate to better OCing abilities. It does in most cases however. I mean, I've seen E5200's with a lower VID than mine (1.225V), but can't OC as well. But mine has a FSB wall at 300, so my E5200's OCing ability is quite limited. I just have to say, you have to stress test it to make sure it is stable, in my experiences, unstable CPUs can take gaming and applications fine, but not stress. And there's always the possibility of Intel's machine stamping the chip for a higher VID than it actually needed, nothing perfect right?


----------



## BlankThis

Ultimate stress testing program... 8 minutes of this is equal to over 40 hours of Prime95.
Run at least 5 passes.

http://www.ultimate-filez.com/files/IntelBurnTest.zip

~B~


----------



## cmd512

Yep, I grabbed it already. Gonna run that tonight with fingers crossed.

If it passes 5 times, I should consider the system "stable enough," right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Ultimate stress testing program... 8 minutes of this is equal to over 40 hours of Prime95.
Run at least 5 passes.

http://www.ultimate-filez.com/files/IntelBurnTest.zip

~B~


----------



## kirayamato26

Even if you don't leave it on 24/7, you should make sure that the CPU doesn't error for at least 12 hours under Linpack, because as temperature changes, that time will shorten. And being the most stressful test, a 12hr pass through Linpack can just about guarantee at least a 24hr stability in anything else.

Edit:
No, 5 passes will not guarantee stability, download OCCT and run Linpack for 12hrs+, Linpack is the library that IBT uses, so it is as effective, except u can leave OCCT Linpack on infinite mode and cancel it whenever.

Oh, my adventures with an intake fan, it cools the HDD more than anything else in the case, especially if there's a cold stream of wind blowing into my room. What do you guys recommend for a case fan? Please don't suggest something like the Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 RPM, because I like quiet computing (preferably below 24dBA).


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmd512*


First of all, I want to thank everyone for the INCREDIBLE wealth of info in this thread. I've been out of the overclocking scene for a while as life just caught up and gaming and "pushing the fps" just didn't seem all that important anymore.

Well, the gf recently got me a brand new shiny graphics card, and I realized my old AMD Athlon 64 just wasn't cutting it. So, I jumped on the E5200 + MSI G31M3-L V2 deal from Fry's for $79.99 a week ago.

I certainly must say, there are a lot more to tweak now, and after spending a good amount of the long weekend going over this forum and many other sources, I have done the following:

1) BSEL mod -> 1.35V
2) Upgraded to Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
3) Did the unthinkable... went to 4.0GHz rock solid stable with 1.35V!

Now, all other things aside, my greatest question right now is:

How am I able to do this with a CPU whose original VID was 1.250V, which is rather high? I know from what I've read, the "sought after" e5200's are the ones with the 1.1xxV VID's as they would ensure higher FSB at acceptable voltages. But, here is my story...

When I first fired up my e5200/VID 1.250V, I tried 3.0GHz just for fun as the crappy MSI G31M3-L V2 had no CPU voltage adjustment options. The thing booted, and I played Fallout3 for almost 4 hours. Next day, I thought, what the hell... I booted up to 3.5GHz and played a few more hours of Fallout3. At that point, I realized something was amiss because given the high VID of 1.250, I wasn't expecting much out of my e5200.

Just to make sure I wasn't going out of my mind, I tried 4.0 GHz (320x12.5) at stock VID of 1.250. Damn system didn't boot then. Good, not dreaming.

So, after reading about the BSEL voltage mod, I of course had to try just one more time with 1.350V. Unbelievably, not only did it boot up at 4.0GHz, but it went right into WinXP and I ran 3DMark2006 3 times. Then, I played Fallout3 for about 5 hours.

Needless to say, I'm shocked... stumped really. I wasn't even expecting my little e5200 with 1.250V VID to hit 3.5GHz, much less 4.0GHz... and only at 1.350V! Is this a fluke, or did I just simply get lucky??

As always, many thanks in advance and look forward to your feedback.


my vid is 1.225 and im running at 4.0ghz at 1.24 volts. seems to me the higher the vid the higher the overclock on these so far. I havent seen very many 1.1xx vid chips doing 4ghz or more.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Even if you don't leave it on 24/7, you should make sure that the CPU doesn't error for at least 12 hours under Linpack, because as temperature changes, that time will shorten. And being the most stressful test, a 12hr pass through Linpack can just about guarantee at least a 24hr stability in anything else.

Edit:
No, 5 passes will not guarantee stability, download OCCT and run Linpack for 12hrs+, Linpack is the library that IBT uses, so it is as effective, except u can leave OCCT Linpack on infinite mode and cancel it whenever.

Oh, my adventures with an intake fan, it cools the HDD more than anything else in the case, especially if there's a cold stream of wind blowing into my room. What do you guys recommend for a case fan? Please don't suggest something like the Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 RPM, because I like quiet computing (preferably below 24dBA).


OCCT's Linpack drops in stress and temps when it loops. IBT doesn't.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Even if you don't leave it on 24/7, you should make sure that the CPU doesn't error for at least 12 hours under Linpack, because as temperature changes, that time will shorten. And being the most stressful test, a 12hr pass through Linpack can just about guarantee at least a 24hr stability in anything else.

Edit:
No, 5 passes will not guarantee stability, download OCCT and run Linpack for 12hrs+, Linpack is the library that IBT uses, so it is as effective, except u can leave OCCT Linpack on infinite mode and cancel it whenever.

Oh, my adventures with an intake fan, it cools the HDD more than anything else in the case, especially if there's a cold stream of wind blowing into my room. What do you guys recommend for a case fan? Please don't suggest something like the Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000 RPM, because I like quiet computing (preferably below 24dBA).


If it passes 5 then it's stable... But you never know... Generally if it passes 5 it passes 20.

~B~


----------



## cmd512

That's AWESOME madmike. And, it certainly is counter to everything I've read. There are people in other forums are even returning 1.225+ VID e5200's...

Can't wait to run the Intel stress test when I get home! Should I try going down from 1.35V if I get a completely stable pass? Or, is 1.35V pretty safe?

I really would rather not go through the hassle of removing and remounting the heatsink/fan again to re-BSEL the damn thing. Hate those plastic push pins on the heatsink, I always feel like I'm gonna either snap the pins or crack the motherboard...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


my vid is 1.225 and im running at 4.0ghz at 1.24 volts. seems to me the higher the vid the higher the overclock on these so far. I havent seen very many 1.1xx vid chips doing 4ghz or more.


----------



## kirayamato26

True, OCCT drops in stress, but honestly, it is the changing levels of stress that causes half the instability from my experiences. I've had OCs that would pass for 24hrs fine on the first try, stop it, restart it, and it BSODs within an hour.

1.35V is pretty safe, I'd try upping the OC to compensate for the extra voltage, if it is stable right now. And I got used to the pushpins, as my motherboard puts up with it pretty well, I swear, after using a Gigabyte board, I would never buy another brand.


----------



## cmd512

LOL, yea, I had to do the reset jumper after the 4.0GHz @ 1.250V attempt and many other times for timing the memory just a tad too low, heh. This cheap-o MSI board is holding up really well too... I can't complain.









Higher than 4.0GHz you say?... you're a bad influence, kirayamato.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


True, OCCT drops in stress, but honestly, it is the changing levels of stress that causes half the instability from my experiences. I've had OCs that would pass for 24hrs fine on the first try, stop it, restart it, and it BSODs within an hour.

1.35V is pretty safe, I'd try upping the OC to compensate for the extra voltage, if it is stable right now. And I got used to the pushpins, as my motherboard puts up with it pretty well, I swear, after using a Gigabyte board, I would never buy another brand.


----------



## BlankThis

You guys will most likely be limited by volts and not temps... I never budge over 60 with S1283 when I was running 1.4 to my chip.

~B~


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


OCCT's Linpack drops in stress and temps when it loops. IBT doesn't.


IBT, drops load between loops for me. So far every linpack program does. I run Orthos in the background to pick up any leftovers.


----------



## kirayamato26

I've never had to reset the CMOS for an OC yet, I've done it for other reasons though. Bad influence? I don't think so =P having too much voltage for an OC isn't really ideal, you want to squeeze ever last Mhz u can. Higher than 4Ghz is reasonable, as long as it is within safe temperatures. I'd personally never run an OC if it gets my CPU hotter than 75C in RealTemp under Linpack, though, 80C under Linpack is probably still reasonable for 24/7 use. Oh yeah, a higher FSB and lower multiplier will result in higher bandwidths, actually, a higher FSB in general will give higher bandwidths.

Edit:
Volts and not temps? My CPU goes over 60C easily, I even got 60C on a hot day with 1.225V. Highest I've pushed it to was 78C though, with 1.408V through the chip.


----------



## cmd512

I tried lowering the multiplier on this board, but it keeps booting up at 12.5x. It's a cheap-o, low end MSI board... can't expect too much I guess...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
I've never had to reset the CMOS for an OC yet, I've done it for other reasons though. Bad influence? I don't think so =P having too much voltage for an OC isn't really ideal, you want to squeeze ever last Mhz u can. Higher than 4Ghz is reasonable, as long as it is within safe temperatures. I'd personally never run an OC if it gets my CPU hotter than 75C in RealTemp under Linpack, though, 80C under Linpack is probably still reasonable for 24/7 use. Oh yeah, a higher FSB and lower multiplier will result in higher bandwidths, actually, a higher FSB in general will give higher bandwidths.


----------



## cmd512

Alrighty, 5 passes on IntelBurnTest passed! Attached images below.

System would boot at 333x12.5, but crashed at the Windows startup screen & reboot. So, I said screw it... 320x12.5 = 4.0GHz is good enough for what I need.









Last question... should I run the DDR2 800MHz at 4:5/800MHz or run it at 1:1 with lower memory timings at 640MHz (320x2)? Everyone keeps preaching about how great 1:1 is for fsb:memory bus ratio... any thoughts for a FSB that's lower than the memory bus?

Thanks!

(CPU-Z incorrectly reports the multiplier as 12.0x when it's 12.5x. That's why it shows 3.85GHz rather than the 4.0GHz the system is really running at.)


----------



## Pckid212

I'm jealous


----------



## kirayamato26

I think your CPU IS at 3.85Ghz, CPU-Z, in my experience, has never lied to me about my CPU speeds. though, to be sure, get something like Everest, and check it there, if both of them turns out to be 3.85Ghz, then it is 3.85Ghz for sure. By the way, what are your temperatures like?

Edit:
Oh yeah, I'm jealous too, I can't get 3.75Ghz stable at 1.408V.


----------



## glussier

Quote:

That's good to know, thanks! I've tried to read as many of the posts as I could, and I couldn't find a single case of this being the case.
If you read the whole thread, you'll find that I have been running an E5200 with a 1.250vid @4ghz for the past 3 or 4 months now. This computer is folding 24/7. I also have another E5200 with an 1.125vid which is overclocked at the same 4ghz and is happily folding 24/7 for about the same time.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmd512*


Alrighty, 5 passes on IntelBurnTest passed! Attached images below.

System would boot at 333x12.5, but crashed at the Windows startup screen & reboot. So, I said screw it... 320x12.5 = 4.0GHz is good enough for what I need.









Last question... should I run the DDR2 800MHz at 4:5/800MHz or run it at 1:1 with lower memory timings at 640MHz (320x2)? Everyone keeps preaching about how great 1:1 is for fsb:memory bus ratio... any thoughts for a FSB that's lower than the memory bus?

Thanks!

(CPU-Z incorrectly reports the multiplier as 12.0x when it's 12.5x. That's why it shows 3.85GHz rather than the 4.0GHz the system is really running at.)



For the memory question; just run super pi and see which way is fastest for your pc if 1:1 is faster underclock and tighten those timings up as much ass you can..


----------



## kirayamato26

Personally, I do not notice a difference between the two, just go with whichever one you feel is faster.


----------



## cmd512

Actually no, CPU-Z is reporting it incorrectly. I'm also running Rightmark CPU Clock Utility, and it was running at 4.0GHz when IntelBurnTest was going full blast.

Also, when I boot up, the MSI BIO screen shows 3961 MHz.

I think CPU-Z isn't supporting this cheap-o motherboard of mine properly.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


I think your CPU IS at 3.85Ghz, CPU-Z, in my experience, has never lied to me about my CPU speeds. though, to be sure, get something like Everest, and check it there, if both of them turns out to be 3.85Ghz, then it is 3.85Ghz for sure. By the way, what are your temperatures like?

Edit:
Oh yeah, I'm jealous too, I can't get 3.75Ghz stable at 1.408V.


----------



## tweakboy

Great chip, nice OCes fellas,, gl,,


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmd512*


Actually no, CPU-Z is reporting it incorrectly. I'm also running Rightmark CPU Clock Utility, and it was running at 4.0GHz when IntelBurnTest was going full blast.

Also, when I boot up, the MSI BIO screen shows 3961 MHz.

I think CPU-Z isn't supporting this cheap-o motherboard of mine properly.










Are you sure you turned all your energy saving stuff off?


----------



## cmd512

Yeah, I just ran 3dmark2006 at 1280x1024 to see what I'd get, and it logged the CPU frequency in the Excel dump (attached).

Seriously, it's a cheap-o MSI motherboard CPU-Z probably didn't even bother to support, hehehe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Are you sure you turned all your energy saving stuff off?


----------



## kirayamato26

That could be the case, but CPU-Z usually has good support.

And as far as I know, unless your multiplier is 7.5, energy saving features won't move it down only .5 of a multiplier.

But I suppose if POST says that it is 3961Mhz, then it is 3961Mhz, POST tends to be more correct than other things.


----------



## cmd512

Yep, she's running rock solid... Just ran another IntelBurnTest after turning down some mem timings and she's still a rockin.

Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmd512* 
Yeah, I just ran 3dmark2006 at 1280x1024 to see what I'd get, and it logged the CPU frequency in the Excel dump (attached).

Seriously, it's a cheap-o MSI motherboard CPU-Z probably didn't even bother to support, hehehe.

your picture makes me sad. i have the same setup as you almost but i only score mid 14k's on 3dmark 06


----------



## cmd512

What do you think it could be madmike? I am overclocking my GTS250 even more than when I received it. (It's the MSI overclocked one.) My G-skill DDR2800's are running at 800 MHz (4:5) at 4-4-4-12.

Also, still running good ole WinXP 32 here. Not sure what else it could be...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


your picture makes me sad. i have the same setup as you almost but i only score mid 14k's on 3dmark 06


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


your picture makes me sad. i have the same setup as you almost but i only score mid 14k's on 3dmark 06



What o/s are you running? he is running winxp 32bit, if you are running Vista you are bound to have a lower 3dmark score.


----------



## madmike0408

windows 7 build 7100


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


windows 7 build 7100



I bet thats it ... Probably cuz it a RC they dont have the best driver support.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I bet thats it ... Probably cuz it a RC they dont have the best driver support.



Even at release, probably win7 will be a little slower than winxp, which is a lot lighter than both win vista and win7.


----------



## cmd512

Yeah, probably WinXP... reason why I never bothered upgrading to Vista.

Funny how before the upgrade, the Athlon 64 was the bottleneck. Now, with a 4GHz processor, the GTS250/video card is the bottleneck once again.


----------



## Pckid212

I'm just gonna settle at 3.2Ghz with 1.37 vcore.

I dont wanna kill it. lol.


----------



## cmd512

Yeah, 1.37V is pretty high already. I'm gonna leave mine at 1.35V... no more.


----------



## wes45013

You can do 1.46 on these chips. just watch those temps.


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmd512*


Actually no, CPU-Z is reporting it incorrectly. I'm also running Rightmark CPU Clock Utility, and it was running at 4.0GHz when IntelBurnTest was going full blast.

Also, when I boot up, the MSI BIO screen shows 3961 MHz.

I think CPU-Z isn't supporting this cheap-o motherboard of mine properly.










What is your set multi and FSB?

They never lie.

What were your temps under IBT?

~B~

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


You can do 1.46 on these chips. just watch those temps.


That's what bugs me about 65nm+ guys jumping into 45nm chips. They can't take overvolting like that. You will fry within a year.

~B~


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


You can do 1.46 on these chips. just watch those temps.


----------



## cmd512

My set BIOS is 12.5 and FSB is 320. And, like I said, MSI BIOS boots at 3961MHz.

Trust me, it's CPU-Z. If I really cared about pushing it more, I'd try higher voltage and even higher clock. Really don't care for the bragging rights.

My temps with the arctic freezer doesn't go above 65C under IBT. Been running for Orthos for a couple hours, seems pretty nice and stable!

And, agreed on the going nuts with voltage. Intel's data spec even says 1.45V max. In all honesty, you should be nowhere near that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


What is your set multi and FSB?

They never lie.

What were your temps under IBT?

~B~

EDIT:

That's what bugs me about 65nm+ guys jumping into 45nm chips. They can't take overvolting like that. You will fry within a year.

~B~


----------



## BlankThis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmd512*


My set BIOS is 12.5 and FSB is 320. And, like I said, MSI BIOS boots at 3961MHz.

Trust me, it's CPU-Z. If I really cared about pushing it more, I'd try higher voltage and even higher clock. Really don't care for the bragging rights.

My temps with the arctic freezer doesn't go above 65C under IBT. Been running for Orthos for a couple hours, seems pretty nice and stable!

And, agreed on the going nuts with voltage. Intel's data spec even says 1.45V max. In all honesty, you should be nowhere near that.


Personally I would be worried about venturing over 1.4v
These aren't as tough of chips as the 65nm.

~B~


----------



## cmd512

BTW, here's proof the cheap-o budget MSI motherboard I picked up with the CPU in a combo special from Fry's got some software support issues. You can see from the screenshot how the CPU is obviously running 4.0GHz, but the damn thing is reported at 12.0x and 1.250V (which is already proven wrong because at least CPU-Z was showing 1.35V accurately).


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pckid212* 
I'm just gonna settle at 3.2Ghz with 1.37 vcore.

I dont wanna kill it. lol.

I ran 3.71GHz thru 8 hours of Orthos/small fft's with 1.344 Vcore, running 3.80GHz right now with 1.36 Vcore.
Are you sure that 3.2 is as high as you can go with that voltage? Then again mine has the 1.1625 VID which people have led me to believe is really good. I dunno, just trying to give ya some more hope. Keep playin' around and maybe it'll turn out better. It's taken me a few weeks of random messing to get the clocks I've reached so far. I've cursed at it, punched the desk, swore I was gonna throw the whole system in the garbage... but hey, it was all worth it!


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmd512*


And, agreed on the going nuts with voltage. Intel's data spec even says 1.45V max. In all honesty, you should be nowhere near that.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Personally I would be worried about venturing over 1.4v
These aren't as tough of chips as the 65nm.


Really, nowhere near 1.45V, worried about going over 1.4V... Where did you guys get this info? Cause I saw PizzaMan and Walnuts say the opposite thing.
As long as you check your temperatures you should be fine. I've seen a lot of people running on high voltages, I have yet to see a guy coming here saying he just ran the E5200 for 6 months on 1.4V and it blew up.
Sure they are around, somewhere, but they're outnumbered by the people still running strong.


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmd512*


BTW, here's proof the cheap-o budget MSI motherboard I picked up with the CPU in a combo special from Fry's got some software support issues. You can see from the screenshot how the CPU is obviously running 4.0GHz, but the damn thing is reported at 12.0x and 1.250V (which is already proven wrong because at least CPU-Z was showing 1.35V accurately).










You mean VID: 1.250V ? Cause thats the amount of voltage that the Intel factory said it needs to run on, and will always be 1.250V (unless you mod that







)

Check out HWMonitor if you really think CPU-Z isnt working. Cause it is CPU-Z (the best). You're sure you dont have SpeedStep enabled or something? I even had a cheap-o motherboard with a 915!! chipset that worked, that's almost ancient. (and was cheap, really cheap)


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


I ran 3.71GHz thru 8 hours of Orthos/small fft's with 1.344 Vcore, running 3.80GHz right now with 1.36 Vcore.
Are you sure that 3.2 is as high as you can go with that voltage? Then again mine has the 1.1625 VID which people have led me to believe is really good. I dunno, just trying to give ya some more hope. Keep playin' around and maybe it'll turn out better. It's taken me a few weeks of random messing to get the clocks I've reached so far. I've cursed at it, punched the desk, swore I was gonna throw the whole system in the garbage... but hey, it was all worth it!











I've tried every voltage adjustment possible to try, it wont go higher without some mean Vcore. Its ticking me off, something has to be holding me back.


----------



## PizzaMan

I've been giving my chip 1.42v for a few months now. It's running fine. If you'll go back and look into the history of this thread you will notice that these chips CAN handle 1.4v+ if you can control the temps. I didn't see any chip degrading until I push her past 1.6v, but I'm not going to recommend you do that.


----------



## cmd512

Yessir, BSEL mod'd the voltage cuz the cheap-o mobo doesn't have voltage adjustments.







That would explain the snaff-u.

But, as you can see from the screenshot, both Orthos & CPU Rightmark are reporting 4.0GHz in WinXP, so it's probably a MSI BIOS vs CPU-Z thing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


You mean VID: 1.250V ? Cause thats the amount of voltage that the Intel factory said it needs to run on, and will always be 1.250V (unless you mod that







)

Check out HWMonitor if you really think CPU-Z isnt working. Cause it is CPU-Z (the best). You're sure you dont have SpeedStep enabled or something? I even had a cheap-o motherboard with a 915!! chipset that worked, that's almost ancient. (and was cheap, really cheap)


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I've been giving my chip 1.42v for a few months now. It's running fine. If you'll go back and look into the history of this thread you will notice that these chips CAN handle 1.4v+ if you can control the temps. I didn't see any chip degrading until I push her past 1.6v, but I'm not going to recommend you do that.










How long do you think it would run at 1.5vcore?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pckid212*


How long do you think it would run at 1.5vcore?


I don't know. Intel's spec say absolute max is 1.45v. I've been running over 1.4v for about 6 months now and I'm not looking back. I ran 1.46v for a couple months.

I would guess 1.5v would run fine if you can control temps. It would prbly start to degrade after a few months. Though, this is a $70 proc. Braking it gives you a good excuse to upgrade.









Thinking about starting a dead CPU thread to collect data on what temps and voltages have actually killed chips. I've personally have yet to kill a chip due to over voltage. I have killed one in a no IHS experiment. Heat sink wasn't touching die.


----------



## cmd512

With all due respect to PizzaMan and Walnuts, I will probably personally err on the side of caution with this. As you can see from the attached datasheet from Intel for the e5xxx series, it clearly says 1.45V is the maximum voltage acceptable for this chip.

While I understand thermal considerations are key, there are MANY other things at play other than just temperature when you up the voltage. Given how tightly packed these transistors are with the smaller die, more power will more than likely have more implications than just temperature alone.

I am not an Intel engineer, so aside from this spec from Intel, I cannot comment more on the topic. But, from back in the days when I use to overclock all the time and "push the limits," overclocking was more an attempt to take advantage of the voltage range available and spec'd by the CPU manufacturer. It seems that now, however, it's wholly acceptable to go way above and beyond those specs as long as the "temperatures stay ok"... something I guess I'm just not ready to buy into.

This is why for me, I'll try to give myself a bit of cushion and stay well under these Intel published Vmax numbers... at the end of the day, if I was only able to hit 3.5GHz at 1.35V, I'd be content as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Really, nowhere near 1.45V, worried about going over 1.4V... Where did you guys get this info? Cause I saw PizzaMan and Walnuts say the opposite thing.
As long as you check your temperatures you should be fine. I've seen a lot of people running on high voltages, I have yet to see a guy coming here saying he just ran the E5200 for 6 months on 1.4V and it blew up.
Sure they are around, somewhere, but they're outnumbered by the people still running strong.


----------



## spar

Yeah I know that diagram.

But that isnt what I meant. I was more referring to user experiences. I know Intel's specs for the E5200, but regardless of that, Ive seen a lot of people going over it for longer periods of time. Well not 1.45V, cause I think we can all agree that isnt really smart for a 24/7 overclock, which most people try to achieve. But 1.4V on a 50% OC, running 24/7 isnt really shocking.

To say you should be nowhere near 1.45V, or like BlankThis worries going over 1.4V, better yet, 1.46V will fry your chip within a year, is wrong. (I could've misunderstood that part of his post though)








Edit: 100th post!


----------



## wes45013

I ran My old chip at 1.6 for a month


----------



## cmd512

No, it certainly isn't shocking. And that's why I specifically mentioned that it's my "personal" point of view.

There are lots of anecdotal evidence that higher voltages are safe... for 6 months, a year, etc. Heck, even as someone said earlier, if you fry it, just replace it as it was a cheap part anyway... an absolute valid point. For me, I haven't upgraded since my Athlon 64 3500+, so you can figure out just how many years I'd like this system to last me. So, for me, the safer bet is for a more conservative voltage.

And by the way, I never meant to imply that YOU or anyone else specifically should never go near 1.45V... you purchased it, you do whatever you want with it. Intel engineers set a spec based on much thorough determinations other than just verifying thermal integrity, so for ME, I would never go anywhere near the spec'd Vmax. As I said you have valid points, unless you're an Intel engineer, you can't say that my point is invalid.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*


Yeah I know that diagram.

But that isnt what I meant. I was more referring to user experiences. I know Intel's specs for the E5200, but regardless of that, Ive seen a lot of people going over it for longer periods of time. Well not 1.45V, cause I think we can all agree that isnt really smart for a 24/7 overclock, which most people try to achieve. But 1.4V on a 50% OC, running 24/7 isnt really shocking.

To say you should be nowhere near 1.45V, or like BlankThis worries going over 1.4V, better yet, 1.46V will fry your chip within a year, is wrong. (I could've misunderstood that part of his post though)








Edit: 100th post!


----------



## PizzaMan

I totally agree. It's your proc, treat it how you want. If your happy with with your OC, then that's all that matters. Don't ever let someone else talk you into pushing it if your not comfortable doing so.

As far as your GPU being bottlenecked. It really depends on what your playing. Games that are more GPU dependent will not appear to be bottlenecked. Other games that are more CPU dependent you will notice the game lagging. Also, low resolutions will bottleneck a large GPU. What res do you play at?


----------



## cmd512

I'm playing at 1280x1024 on an old crappy HP 19" LCD.







At that resolution, I can turn every game on ultra max and use 4xAA/16 sample anisotropic filtering. With V-sync on at 75hz refresh, Fallout 3 was running nice and smooth at around 55-75fps! I really couldn't be happier.

I remember with the exact same video card, the Athlon system could only keep it steady at 35-55 fps. Definitely loving this e5200 upgrade!

I'm thinking maybe, if I had an even higher line Nvidia or ATI card, I probably could hang a steady 75fps even in Fallout 3 with everything maxed out. But, given what I'm already getting, I'm a happy camper.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I totally agree. It's your proc, treat it how you want. If your happy with with your OC, then that's all that matters. Don't ever let someone else talk you into pushing it if your not comfortable doing so.

As far as your GPU being bottlenecked. It really depends on what your playing. Games that are more GPU dependent will not appear to be bottlenecked. Other games that are more CPU dependent you will notice the game lagging. Also, low resolutions will bottleneck a large GPU. What res do you play at?


----------



## spar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmd512*


And by the way, I never said *YOU* should never go near 1.45V.



Quote:



And, agreed on the going nuts with voltage. Intel's data spec even says 1.45V max. In all honesty, *you* should be nowhere near that.












That why I got that impression, and what I responded on. I agree with you on the rest of your points, especially when you want to keep the chip running for a while, my max wouldnt be nowhere near 1.45V either.


----------



## cmd512

Yeah I know, I tend to confuse people when I use the "general you."









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spar*











That why I got that impression, and what I responded on. I agree with you on the rest of your points, especially when you want to keep the chip running for a while, my max wouldnt be near 1.45V either.


----------



## budgetgamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cmd512*


No, it certainly isn't shocking. And that's why I specifically mentioned that it's my "personal" point of view.

There are lots of anecdotal evidence that higher voltages are safe... for 6 months, a year, etc. Heck, even as someone said earlier, if you fry it, just replace it as it was a cheap part anyway... an absolute valid point. For me, I haven't upgraded since my Athlon 64 3500+, so you can figure out just how many years I'd like this system to last me. So, for me, the safer bet is for a more conservative voltage.

And by the way, I never meant to imply that YOU or anyone else specifically should never go near 1.45V... you purchased it, you do whatever you want with it. Intel engineers set a spec based on much thorough determinations other than just verifying thermal integrity, so for ME, I would never go anywhere near the spec'd Vmax. As I said you have valid points, unless you're an Intel engineer, you can't say that my point is invalid.


+


----------



## kirayamato26

Ah... I got a question.

So, I was thinking about rearranging my desk after I'm done school, and putting my tower on the floor. However, the thing is, also on the floor, there's my subwoofer. I really don't want to move that up on the desk for obvious reasons, I have a CRT monitor on the desk, and it is just... fat. I'm not worried about the magnetic field, because the computer will be 2 feet away from the subwoofer. But I'm wondering if the vibration from the subwoofer would do anything to my computer, I mean, maybe with enough vibration the pushpins will get shaken out and the HSF will fall? Or maybe just loosen it? Or maybe the HDD will die sooner?

The reason why I want to put it on the floor is because, well, cold air sinks, and when I open the windows, all the cold air is down there. And if it is worth mentioning, the subwoofer is 8" in diameter, and depending on the music that's going through it, I can actually feel the floor vibrating, and the wall too.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## wes45013

You don't really want your hd vibrating when its writing data . Get a lcd off craigslist. I just sold one on there for 65 buck 17 inch.

Or you could get some sort of cushion under the tower. rubber foam IDK.

If that doesnt work check the all questions answer in my sig!!
!
!
\\/


----------



## kirayamato26

Like, the subwoofer can drive low-frequency vibrations through the air, so cushioning on the bottom won't cut it. I mean, I can feel my jeans vibrating when music is playing. I guess I could try getting a LCD, a new 19" is only like $100.


----------



## wes45013

@ kirayamato26

You should see if you can get your ram to 4-4-4-12 . It would speed the system up a bit 
My ram is rated for ddr2 800 and im doing 4-5-4-12 cut about .5 sec of my 1m time


----------



## kirayamato26

I tried, I can't, forget not booting, it doesn't even show the VGA BIOS and it just beeps for like 15 seconds. And yeah, I tried more volts, did nothing.


----------



## wes45013

What cmd rate are you using
??


----------



## kirayamato26

5-5-5-15, I get 14.913s minimum with 3.75Ghz (I doubt it was stable), I can't tighten it though, if I try, I either BSOD or not POST.


----------



## Pckid212

I currently have my Reapers at 4-4-4-12 1T stable. And on Stock Voltage


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pckid212*


I currently have my Reapers at 4-4-4-12 1T stable. And on Stock Voltage










Nice! 1T stable with stock volts. BTW, if you decide to push your ram don't expect the board to do much over 1000. You'll be better off doing what your doing now and keeping the timings tight.

I'm not sure if the same applies to the 6 series nVidia boards, but the 7 series board's memory controller is NOT suited for extended runs over 2.2v. I've degraded my memory controller running mine at 2.3v for about 3 months. The board just will not OC ram like it use to.


----------



## avkdm

Hi Guys - heres the wierd thing, I can run Linpack (Intel Burn Test) and pass and browse texting you guys with 1.225 vcore @350x7= 2450mhz, So FSB is great right! Why the hell cant I get it stable at 3300mhz (330x10)?
What am I doing wrong? Rams OK for sure (see my sig) voltage is like 1.3425 [email protected] and its still not stable. I am confused.
p.s I have a 1.225vid

edit - looks like 358x7 is my max fsb - it froze at 360. Still linpack stable (Intel Burn Test) as we text. This a pretty good FSB I think - what do you guys reckon is my max speed? I neeeed to know?

BTW - page 333=fsb=cool
edit :My temps are not going above 57C Intel burn test 250x12.5=3125mhz [email protected] in BIOS - unfortunately I want more................


----------



## avkdm

edit - here I go again 350x9.5=3325mhz Linpack [email protected] in BIOS (1.376 in Cpuz-61C in Real Temp)
I still want more - this is BS re vcore...............


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avkdm*


Hi Guys - heres the wierd thing, I can run Linpack (Intel Burn Test) and pass and browse texting you guys with 1.225 vcore @350x7= 2450mhz, So FSB is great right! Why the hell cant I get it stable at 3300mhz (330x10)?
What am I doing wrong? Rams OK for sure (see my sig) voltage is like 1.3425 [email protected] and its still not stable. I am confused.
p.s I have a 1.225vid

edit - looks like 358x7 is my max fsb - it froze at 360. Still linpack stable (Intel Burn Test) as we text. This a pretty good FSB I think - what do you guys reckon is my max speed? I neeeed to know?

BTW - page 333=fsb=cool
edit :My temps are not going above 57C Intel burn test 250x12.5=3125mhz [email protected] in BIOS - unfortunately I want more................


My 10x multi wont even POST. I dont think these E5200's like the 10x Multi, anyone else having issues with it?


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avkdm* 
Hi Guys - heres the wierd thing, I can run Linpack (Intel Burn Test) and pass and browse texting you guys with 1.225 vcore @350x7= 2450mhz, So FSB is great right! Why the hell cant I get it stable at 3300mhz (330x10)?
What am I doing wrong? Rams OK for sure (see my sig) voltage is like 1.3425 [email protected] and its still not stable. I am confused.
p.s I have a 1.225vid

edit - looks like 358x7 is my max fsb - it froze at 360. Still linpack stable (Intel Burn Test) as we text. This a pretty good FSB I think - what do you guys reckon is my max speed? I neeeed to know?

BTW - page 333=fsb=cool
edit :My temps are not going above 57C Intel burn test 250x12.5=3125mhz [email protected] in BIOS - unfortunately I want more................


Thats pretty nice.... That might be all of it. or you might have a "hole" from 360-3?? Mine was like that . My chip will run 10x400 on my old board cant get it to do it on my sig board tho. Dunno why.

For a higher oc i had the same problem with my board , and theyre similar so maybe this will help you. Once i got my highest fsb it wouldnt let me oc the cpu IDK.
Resetting cmos and and bus 334x7.5 and increase multi by .5 til bsod and increase volts.

Let me know how it goes ... Once i finish a paper im gonna try to get my 1600 fsb back


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pckid212* 
My 10x multi wont even POST. I dont think these E5200's like the 10x Multi, anyone else having issues with it?

No ive had 2 of these chips (1 Malaysia 1 Costa Rica) I like the costa rican chip more it uses way less volts.
both of mine seemed to like 10x . Lower/raise bus and try 9.5/10.5


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
No ive had 2 of these chips (1 Malaysia 1 Costa Rica) I like the costa rican chip more it uses way less volts.
both of mine seemed to like 10x . Lower/raise bus and try 9.5/10.5

My P6N wont let me select .5 multi's...theres no option for it.

My E5200 seems to like the 9x. I'll be OC'ing more later. I worked with the settings last night and it seems that i might be able to break 3.3Ghz (its becoming stable with lower Vcore). Hopefully i get atleast 3.5Ghz.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pckid212* 
My P6N wont let me select .5 multi's...theres no option for it.

My E5200 seems to like the 9x. I'll be OC'ing more later. I worked with the settings last night and it seems that i might be able to break 3.3Ghz (its becoming stable with lower Vcore). Hopefully i get atleast 3.5Ghz.

When your ready to oc post some screenies of cpu-z hwmonitor and ill see if i can give some advice ..
Ill be on all day as ive got a paper to research then im gonna do some OC work myself,


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pckid212*


My P6N wont let me select .5 multi's...theres no option for it.

My E5200 seems to like the 9x. I'll be OC'ing more later. I worked with the settings last night and it seems that i might be able to break 3.3Ghz (its becoming stable with lower Vcore). Hopefully i get atleast 3.5Ghz.












Can't believe I didn't notice this to begin with. It's one of the main reasons I sold my P6N Diamond. It DOESN'T support 45nm procs. You are going to have all kind of problems OCing your e5200 on this board. You should always check CPU support before picking your board.

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=pr...d_no=1168#menu


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 









Can't believe I didn't notice this to begin with. It's one of the main reasons I sold my P6N Diamond. It DOESN'T support 45nm procs. You are going to have all kind of problems OCing your e5200 on this board. You should always check CPU support before picking your board.

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=pr...d_no=1168#menu

Yarg. Oh well, it runs it.

I might trade it or sell it to get a P35 or P45 then...


----------



## wes45013

Id see if i could find a good deal on a q6 qaud.


----------



## cmd512

Get my cheap-o MSI board. You can get it for $40s or so.









No voltage adjustments, but nothing a little BSEL with a circuit writing pen can't fix!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pckid212*


Yarg. Oh well, it runs it.

I might trade it or sell it to get a P35 or P45 then...


----------



## wes45013

Check this out .. Better than buying a new board. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Intel-Core-2...3%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Pckid212

I dont have the money for a Quad.


----------



## madmike0408

lol join the club! it sucks being poor


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madmike0408* 
lol join the club! it sucks being poor









Yeah it does. I dont even have a case yet.


----------



## cmd512

It's not about being poor, it's about best bang for the buck. That's why unless you need SLI or some additional fancy smansy connectors, the $40 mobo I'm using is all you will need.


----------



## wes45013

I have an g32m-es2l gigabyte board i had my chip up to 400x10 on it if you send me a prepaid box you can have it. just make sure if you go HIGH on fsb you put a fan on the NB. Its just sitting here now with no use


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Thats pretty nice.... That might be all of it. or you might have a "hole" from 360-3?? Mine was like that . My chip will run 10x400 on my old board cant get it to do it on my sig board tho. Dunno why.

For a higher oc i had the same problem with my board , and theyre similar so maybe this will help you. Once i got my highest fsb it wouldnt let me oc the cpu IDK. 
Resetting cmos and and bus 334x7.5 and increase multi by .5 til bsod and increase volts.

Let me know how it goes ... Once i finish a paper im gonna try to get my 1600 fsb back


Well at the moment I have 333x9.5 Linpack [email protected] in BIOS (1.296V in CPUz)
250x12.5 uses less voltage (1.3125 in BIOS) for only 38mhz less speed.

Doesnt seem to run any cooler however. Strange Days Indeed.
I would really like 3500mhz - You guys reckon Im safe at 1.4V in BIOS 24/7?


----------



## wes45013

as long as your temps are good. 
I wouldnt do if you wanna keep that chip for 10 years but otherwise id say your fine.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
Thats pretty nice.... That might be all of it. or you might have a "hole" from 360-3?? Mine was like that . My chip will run 10x400 on my old board cant get it to do it on my sig board tho. Dunno why.

For a higher oc i had the same problem with my board , and theyre similar so maybe this will help you. Once i got my highest fsb it wouldnt let me oc the cpu IDK.
Resetting cmos and and bus 334x7.5 and increase multi by .5 til bsod and increase volts.

Let me know how it goes ... Once i finish a paper im gonna try to get my 1600 fsb back

BTW Mine wont post at 400x6


----------



## avkdm

My time and speed is all over the place in Intel Burn Test - however my results say it is stable. Is this normal?

Looks like 300x11 uses less voltage for me (1.3875) rather than 333x10 (1.4v)An example of a lot more voltage for 30mhz.

edit: OK just completed an experiment 330x10 stable at 1.3875 so bus speed seems to be OK with the same Vcore. Memory overclocked to 440 as well so memory must be good also.


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avkdm* 
My time and speed is all over the place in Intel Burn Test - however my results say it is stable. Is this normal?

Looks like 300x11 uses less voltage for me (1.3875) rather than 333x10 (1.4v)An example of a lot more voltage for 30mhz.

edit: OK just completed an experiment 330x10 stable at 1.3875 so bus speed seems to be OK with the same Vcore

probably found an fsb hole. try to go up some and see if it will boot at above that.


----------



## kirayamato26

Yeah, some times, small OCs can require ridiculous amounts of voltage. I'd say 1.4V in BIOS without LLC is reasonable for 24/7 as long as your temperature is under 75C in Linpack, most programs can't heat it up much more than 55C at 1.4V anyways.


----------



## thrasherx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


I have an g32m-es2l gigabyte board i had my chip up to 400x10 on it if you send me a prepaid box you can have it. just make sure if you go HIGH on fsb you put a fan on the NB. Its just sitting here now with no use


Could I take you up on that? You helped me with my OC awhile back, but I never got it over 3.37 (270x12.5) and I'm curious to see if it's the mobo or something else. I used to live in Dayton. OH ftw.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Yeah, some times, small OCs can require ridiculous amounts of voltage. I'd say 1.4V in BIOS without LLC is reasonable for 24/7 as long as your temperature is under 75C in Linpack, most programs can't heat it up much more than 55C at 1.4V anyways.


I cant understand - I dont have a heat problem 62C using [email protected] -1.3875 in BIOS
My prob is I am frightened to give it more voltage.
I have pumped it up to 1.45V in BIOS however, clocked at 3700mhz and heat is still only 65C in linpack - Should I be brave guys?
So is it the voltage, the speed in mhz or the heat that kills it off?


----------



## kirayamato26

It is a combination of all of them, but from the research I've done, voltage is the number 1 culprit. But look, processors were designed to last at least 10 years, and Intel ships them with 1.3625V VID, so as you can see, anything under 1.3625V (without LLC) will last at least 10 years. The next culprit is speed, these things were only designed to last so many clock cycles, so by increasing the cycle speeds, u shorten the life effectively. Heat is like, eh, most things won't drive processors higher than 60C even with 1.45V VCore, and 60C is perfectly within reason.


----------



## wes45013

Agreed . My Hits 60c with some video editing and music editing. but its fast . and ill probably upgrade within a year or so. Plus the chips on 60 buck not like burning out an i7..


----------



## kirayamato26

If I burnt out an i7 I'd be crying, I mean, the cost for 1 i7 920 is like the cost of my CPU, motherboard, GPU, HDD and RAM combined. Mine hits 60C only when stress testing on a hot day, otherwise, it's under 50C most the time.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
It is a combination of all of them, but from the research I've done, voltage is the number 1 culprit. But look, processors were designed to last at least 10 years, and Intel ships them with 1.3625V VID, so as you can see, anything under 1.3625V (without LLC) will last at least 10 years. The next culprit is speed, these things were only designed to last so many clock cycles, so by increasing the cycle speeds, u shorten the life effectively. Heat is like, eh, most things won't drive processors higher than 60C even with 1.45V VCore, and 60C is perfectly within reason.

Thanks for that - These chips are weird for sure, you can get 3300 with a lot lower vcore than me, but my bus speed is fine to 358. Maybe its your mobo holding you back? I tried upping vvt to 1.34v which does nothing for stability.
On my board only vcore gets me the stability. I am just gonna have to be happy with what I have.
And you guys are right - Its not like its an expensive chip or anything, hell my last chip was a X2 4200+ and I paid nearly $300 for that. I did overclock that from day one though without upping vcore and went from 2.2 to 2.7 on air. I never worried about cooking that one (well the first few months I was a little on edge I must admit). Its still going strong now on a work PC nearly 3 years later.
I forgot to mention I paid nearly $400 for my 7900gt and replaced it less than a year later with an 8800gt for $200. The speed difference was amazing. You know what its like though when you have just replaced everything, you worry you are gonna break something. Gotta grow me some balls again methinks


----------



## Babylonian

hi








i am a noob, and i have this system: http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=30325
Mobo: http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=xs6iinKxu0y5agcg
Ram: http://www.crucial.com/store/partspe...2KIT25664AA80A

i am trying to overclock my cpu to 3 ghz (or may be a little bit more) without changing the voltage, or if i have to, not much that it would void my cpu or ram warranties

what is the easiest way to achieve this ?

note: my mobo, doesn't seem to be a good overclocker: http://forums.anandtech.com/messagev...readid=2279732

many thanx in advance


----------



## kirayamato26

The moment you touch your FSB, multiplier, or voltage, your warranty's gone.the only way to keep your warranty is if you don't OC. And yeah, underclocking will void your warranty too, I read through the Intel manual, and it stated that if it runs more than +/- 1% off its rated speeds, then your warranty is void.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
The moment you touch your FSB, multiplier, or voltage, your warranty's gone.the only way to keep your warranty is if you don't OC. And yeah, underclocking will void your warranty too, I read through the Intel manual, and it stated that if it runs more than +/- 1% off its rated speeds, then your warranty is void.

damn !!!

screw the warranties then !

how can i overclock to 3.2 for example ? (as this review say with my mobo, i can't go much beyond that)


----------



## kirayamato26

Either BSEL mod it to like 333 FSB, or try upping FSB to 266. You might have to up VCore as well.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Either BSEL mod it to like 333 FSB, or try upping FSB to 266. You might have to up VCore as well.


ok, after doing some googling (to understand the meaning of "BSEL mod") i'de rather not do any physical alteration to the cpu, and just do software alteration

upping the fsb to 266 which should give about 3.3 ghz seems good to me

so how can i do that exactly, do i just go to bios and change the fsb from 200 to 266, or do i have to change other things, such as ram parameters

and what is a reasonable value in ur opinion that i should up the VCore to ?

and do i change the VCore in bios too ?


----------



## Sparky6string

I finally got my E5200 up and running! Had some trouble with RAM and had to do an RMA or 2 and still have another, but dammit it's working on 1G of ram.

It's actually it's gonna be used by my son-in-law so he will probably want his screen name up there when he makes one. I'll get him to start an acct here.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
The moment you touch your FSB, multiplier, or voltage, your warranty's gone.the only way to keep your warranty is if you don't OC. And yeah, underclocking will void your warranty too, I read through the Intel manual, and it stated that if it runs more than +/- 1% off its rated speeds, then your warranty is void.

You are inventing things now. I read the whole manual, the one provided with intel cpus, and nowhere in the manual is mentioned anything about +/- 1% off its rated speeds, nor is there any mention about overclocking.

Sure, if you are over ambitions and provide 1.7volt vcore on your 45nm cpus, the warranty will be void, but if your cpus is kept withing spec limits, your warranty is valid.

Don't just try to scare people away from overclocking with lies.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I don't know. Intel's spec say absolute max is 1.45v. I've been running over 1.4v for about 6 months now and I'm not looking back. I ran 1.46v for a couple months.

I would guess 1.5v would run fine if you can control temps. It would prbly start to degrade after a few months. Though, this is a $70 proc. Braking it gives you a good excuse to upgrade.









Thinking about starting a dead CPU thread to collect data on what temps and voltages have actually killed chips. I've personally have yet to kill a chip due to over voltage. I have killed one in a no IHS experiment. Heat sink wasn't touching die.


please do, the "dead cpu thread" would be an insta-sticky.


----------



## Slava771

Hello everyone. I found out about overclocking long time ago, but only got the chance to do it now for the first time since I got my new desktop with an E 5200, and I gotta say I abso-freakin-lutely LOVE this CPU. Overclocking it was as easy as a stone after reading some stuff about overclocking that I already knew. In one night, I went from the stock speed to 3.72 GhZ and it's running pretty stable and cool on a stock cooler(thanks to my intake and exhaust 120mm's) I'm pretty happy with the performance and everything about this processor is totally awesome. Might go for 4 GhZ later on we will see. 
Let me know what you think..=)


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


You are inventing things now. I read the whole manual, the one provided with intel cpus, and nowhere in the manual is mentioned anything about +/- 1% off its rated speeds, nor is there any mention about overclocking.

Sure, if you are over ambitions and provide 1.7volt vcore on your 45nm cpus, the warranty will be void, but if your cpus is kept withing spec limits, your warranty is valid.

Don't just try to scare people away from overclocking with lies.


I highly doubt Intel backs any form of OCing, though I think motherboards and RAM do retain their warranty after OCing. But honestly, what are you going to use the warranty for anyways? With the shipping costs and time wasted, you can buy another E5200 anyways.

This is the full spec of the E6000 and E5000 series.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


I highly doubt Intel backs any form of OCing, though I think motherboards and RAM do retain their warranty after OCing. But honestly, what are you going to use the warranty for anyways? With the shipping costs and time wasted, you can buy another E5200 anyways.

This is the full spec of the E6000 and E5000 series.


sorry to bother you again, but please can you help me out with OC'ing









you seem to already have overclocked your E5200 to 3.3 ghz, which is what i am after, so you probably know what parameters do i have to change

Quote:



upping the fsb to 266 which should give about 3.3 ghz seems good to me

so how can i do that exactly, do i just go to bios and change the fsb from 200 to 266, or do i have to change other things, such as ram parameters

and what is a reasonable value in ur opinion that i should up the VCore to ?


many thanx in advance


----------



## kirayamato26

What's your VID?
I have a VID of 1.225V, and I get 3.3ghz stable with 1.3125V with LLC, which is around 1.33V without LLC. I suggest you setting your VCore to your VID, then raise it if you can't boot, if you can, go to stress testing with OCCT Linpack.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
What's your VID?

For my Q6600 the vid was printed on the box I think. For the life of me I cannot find the vid for my E5200. How do I locate this?


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
For my Q6600 the vid was printed on the box I think. For the life of me I cannot find the vid for my E5200. How do I locate this?

i was about to ask the same question









i checked bios, but there was no mention of the word "VID"
and in cpuz report, i got only this: *max VID: 1.213 V*

i am not too sure if this is the "VID" or if this is something else


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
i was about to ask the same question









i checked bios, but there was no mention of the word "VID"
and in cpuz report, i got only this: *max VID: 1.213 V*

i am not too sure if this is the "VID" or if this is something else









See it didn't even give me that in CPU-z. There is no mention of vid whatsoever.


----------



## metal_gunjee

A program called CoreTemp will show your VID, so will Everest. That's how I found mine.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
See it didn't even give me that in CPU-z. There is no mention of vid whatsoever.

in cpuz, go to the "About" tab, and click on the "Registers Dump (.txt)"

and save the text report to your desired location, and then open the report with note pad and search for the word "vid" (ctrl + F)


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
A program called CoreTemp will show your VID, so will Everest. That's how I found mine.

thanx

so, coretemp tells me that my VID is 1.2125v, so i guess cpuz was right !
but now i am confused, bcz my Vcore value is larger than the VID value !









so does that mean i should actually lower my Vcore value in order to oc ?


----------



## kirayamato26

Max VID is the same as VID, and I think RealTemp shows it too, under "Settings".


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
A program called CoreTemp will show your VID, so will Everest. That's how I found mine.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
in cpuz, go to the "About" tab, and click on the "Registers Dump (.txt)"

and save the text report to your desired location, and then open the report with note pad and search for the word "vid" (ctrl + F)



Thanks guys, I'll check both programs again.


----------



## metal_gunjee

VID just represents the cpu's default voltage.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
thanx

so, coretemp tells me that my VID is 1.2125v, so i guess cpuz was right !
but now i am confused, bcz my Vcore value is larger than the VID value !









so does that mean i should actually lower my Vcore value in order to oc ?

Not at all. Don't be too fearful when it comes to voltage, these chips are tougher than some people think. If you are shooting for a really high overclock I can guarantee you'll find yourself well over 1.3v.
For example, I have to go around 1.36v to maintain the 3.8GHz speed I'm using now and everything is cool and stable.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


Not at all. Don't be too fearful when it comes to voltage, these chips are tougher than some people think. If you are shooting for a really high overclock I can guarantee you'll find yourself well over 1.3v.
For example, I have to go around 1.36v to maintain the 3.8GHz speed I'm using now and everything is cool and stable.
Hope this helps.










cool

so bearing in mind that the cpu VID Voltage Range: 0.85V â€" 1.3625V

how much do u suggest that i should change the Vcore to, if i want to have a 266 fsb (about 3.3 ghz oc)

and what about the LLC thing, i couldn't find any mention of it in my bios settings, does it have another name ?

and how about "Enhanced Intel Speedstep", do i have to deactivate this if i am gonna OC ?

many thanx in advance


----------



## kirayamato26

It depends on your chip, some chips can run 3.3Ghz fine on their default VID, while others need 1.4V. LLC = Load Line Calibration, I find that it makes my MOSFETs or capacities become noisy, though, it is helpful in stabilizing an OC. EIST can be left on, I mean, I OC with EIST and C1/C1E left on. Try setting your VCore to your VID, then up it if you can't boot, and then once you can boot, stress test with OCCT Linpack, if you error, up the VCore more, repeat until you can get 24hrs in Linpack, then your computer can take ANYTHING, except for something thrown at it literally.


----------



## buddy643

Here is my e5200 8+ hrs prime95 @ 4.08GHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=577318

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...pictureid=7631


----------



## kirayamato26

Damn... What's your room temperature? 34C idle with any HSF with these chips require a room that's quite cool. Buying air conditioner, recommend a good one please (lol). Nice OC by the way.


----------



## buddy643

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Damn... What's your room temperature? 34C idle with any HSF with these chips require a room that's quite cool. Buying air conditioner, recommend a good one please (lol). Nice OC by the way.


Room temp is about 65Â°F or 18.3Â°C. If I did the conversion right


----------



## kirayamato26

Ah, I see, I idle around there with room temperature around there. I got no clue what my room is, the temperature chances like 5C just from the placement of the thermometer. But I think it is around 27C. I want 21C room temperature, then it's neither cold or hot.

I just realized, we have the same case. Where did you stick your case stickers? I can't find a good spot.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


It depends on your chip, some chips can run 3.3Ghz fine on their default VID, while others need 1.4V. LLC = Load Line Calibration, I find that it makes my MOSFETs or capacities become noisy, though, it is helpful in stabilizing an OC. EIST can be left on, I mean, I OC with EIST and C1/C1E left on. Try setting your VCore to your VID, then up it if you can't boot, and then once you can boot, stress test with OCCT Linpack, if you error, up the VCore more, repeat until you can get 24hrs in Linpack, then your computer can take ANYTHING, except for something thrown at it literally.


ok, since, my current Vcore, is higher than my VID, i will start without changing the Vcore, and then as needed, i will up it

about the LLC thing, i couldn't find any mention of it in my bios settings, does it have another name ?

and how about "Enhanced Intel Speedstep", do i have to deactivate this if i am gonna OC ?


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


in cpuz, go to the "About" tab, and click on the "Registers Dump (.txt)"


This worked, and the vid was the same as Babylonian's. Thanks again.

Also my idle temps with a stock cooler for a Q6600 is around the same as the rest- like 35. Soon we'll be putting the Tuniq Tower in my sig on it though and that should drop temps a great deal.


----------



## kirayamato26

Idle temps don't matter that much, I mean, you can probably put a piece of plastic on it and it'll still be under 40C idle. But load temps differ a lot in regards to the HSF used, fan used, and ambient temperature.


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


hi








i am a noob, and i have this system: http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=30325
Mobo: http://www.asus.com/Product.aspx?P_ID=xs6iinKxu0y5agcg
Ram: http://www.crucial.com/store/partspe...2KIT25664AA80A

i am trying to overclock my cpu to 3 ghz (or may be a little bit more) without changing the voltage, or if i have to, not much that it would void my cpu or ram warranties

what is the easiest way to achieve this ?

note: my mobo, doesn't seem to be a good overclocker: http://forums.anandtech.com/messagev...readid=2279732

many thanx in advance


Up your FSB to 266
Do not touch Vich or Vmch - these are for Xtreme clocks
Set you ram to 200, if that does not boot try 266
If it has PCI bus speed in the BIOS, make sure it is set to 100mhz, not auto
Leave on Intel Speed Step, if it doesnt boot turn it off
leave vcore on auto, if it doesnt boot, keep raising it up a notch until it does.
HTH


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avkdm* 
Up your FSB to 266
Do not touch Vich or Vmch - these are for Xtreme clocks
Set you ram to 200, if that does not boot try 266
If it has PCI bus speed in the BIOS, make sure it is set to 100mhz, not auto
Leave on Intel Speed Step, if it doesnt boot turn it off
leave vcore on auto, if it doesnt boot, keep raising it up a notch until it does.
HTH

ok,

i just tried 266 fsb, without changing anything else and it failed
and now i changed the fsb to 240 without changing anything else, and its working perfect so far
i just tried the Windows Experience Index, to stress the cpu to the max, and it was working fine, and cpuz showed me that the Core speed is slightly over 3000 MHz (as Intel Speed Step always reduce the multipliers to 6 on idle)

so to achieve a successful 266 fsb oc, what do i exactly need to change, i am still a noob, and i am not too good with technical terms. beside fsb value, these r the other cpu options that my mobo offers to play with
which one do i need to change and what value do u suggest i should select

 

many thanx in advance


----------



## kirayamato26

Are you kidding me? You only have 3 VCore options?

Wow, that limits a lot of stuff, try the +100mV and change it to 266 FSB, you need to run a proper stress test, example: OCCT Linpack, to deem it stable.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Are you kidding me? You only have 3 VCore options?

Wow, that limits a lot of stuff, try the +100mV and change it to 266 FSB, you need to run a proper stress test, example: OCCT Linpack, to deem it stable.

i just tried the +100mV and 266 FSB and it failed








should i try the +150mV option, or do u think that is too much
and r there any other options that i can change that could effect the oc ?


----------



## Babylonian

my max VID is 1.2125V, and the manufacturer states that VID Voltage Range: 0.85V â€" 1.3625V
does that mean, using +150mV option, will still be within range (1.2125 + 0.150 = 1.3625V) ?

(sorry if i may sound a bit stupid with my questions, but i have to be sure, as i don't want to take risks)


----------



## kirayamato26

Ok, try the same voltage, and set RAM to 667Mhz, and see what happens. If it still fails, try +150mV.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Ok, try the same voltage, and set RAM to 667Mhz, and see what happens. If it still fails, try +150mV.


for a starter i misread, ur post, and i did the opposite of what u said









i started by trying +150mV and it failed
and then i tried +150mV and 667Mhz ram and it worked, but the system felt unstable, and as i did the Windows Experience Index, it crashed

then i re-read ur post once more, and i done like what u said 667Mhz ram and +100mV, and it worked fine, and on Windows Experience Index, it finished it successfully and it even got a higher value than before for the ram, previously i had 5.7, now with the new oc, i have 5.9

so what do u think, do u think now i should just use the OCCT Linpack to test its stability, or r there any more parameters to change that could improve the stability ?

and is this the OCCT Linpack that u r talking about http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?News ?

ps: before i changed the ram to 667Mhz, it was set to auto, in which i get it was 800Mhz (as there r only 3 options, 677, 800 & auto). out of curiosity, why lowering the value increased the stability ?


----------



## kirayamato26

Yeah, that's OCCT.

It worked because... how should I put it...
Those numbers lie.
What the 800 represents is a multiplier of 4.00, and at 266 FSB, that becomes 1066Mhz for RAM. 667 represents 3.33, and at 266 FSB, that becomes 886Mhz for RAM. Most RAM can handle a ~100Mhz OC, however, there's no real performance gain, and you might actually lose performance from it. Try testing for stability, then see what happens.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Yeah, that's OCCT.

It worked because... how should I put it...
Those numbers lie.
What the 800 represents is a multiplier of 4.00, and at 266 FSB, that becomes 1066Mhz for RAM. 667 represents 3.33, and at 266 FSB, that becomes 886Mhz for RAM. Most RAM can handle a ~100Mhz OC, however, there's no real performance gain, and you might actually lose performance from it. Try testing for stability, then see what happens.


ok, i am testing it now with OCCT (CPU : LINPACK) infinite, i will leave it testing for 24 hours as u suggested, and i'll sure keep u updated









ps: did u mean here that ur VID is 1.2*1*25V
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ml#post6344667


----------



## kirayamato26

No, I mean 1.225V. VID differs by chip, though they do have set numbers in increments of 0.00625V. Some have under 1V, while others have over 1.3V. Usually though, it is between 1.1V and 1.25V.


----------



## kirayamato26

I've been forced to back off my OC to stock for now, until I am done with my assignments, because I've gotten 2 BSODs while doing my assignments. I think my OCs are going unstable because of the huge temperature changes that my room is experiencing.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


I highly doubt Intel backs any form of OCing, though I think motherboards and RAM do retain their warranty after OCing. But honestly, what are you going to use the warranty for anyways? With the shipping costs and time wasted, you can buy another E5200 anyways.

This is the full spec of the E6000 and E5000 series.


They do, I had 1 rma on a cpu, I even told them that I was overclocking, and they replaced it. It cost around $6.00 to send a cpu to Intel, so, it doesn't matter which cpu you have to rma, it's well worth the $6.00.


----------



## kirayamato26

I got a problem now. I can run stress tests on my computer for like, 24 hours straight, but when I actually use it for ~4 hours, it just BSODs on me. Anyone got any ideas on what to do?

Oh, and this happened twice when I'm gaming, and once when I'm just doing casual computing. The error that it displays is a "stop error" and nothing really helpful, it just tells me to check for any new hardware/software and BIOS.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Yeah, that's OCCT.

It worked because... how should I put it...
Those numbers lie.
What the 800 represents is a multiplier of 4.00, and at 266 FSB, that becomes 1066Mhz for RAM. 667 represents 3.33, and at 266 FSB, that becomes 886Mhz for RAM. Most RAM can handle a ~100Mhz OC, however, there's no real performance gain, and you might actually lose performance from it. Try testing for stability, then see what happens.


i run it for 24 hours, and i had no plms











but according to Real Temp 3.00, i hit 66 Â°C / 61 Â°C









do u reckon its time for me to look for a new cpu cooler ?
(currently i am using Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro)

and should i try using +50mV instead of +100mV, or is it pointless ?


----------



## kirayamato26

66C/61C is fine, I hit 67C max with those voltages, my room's hot though, and the Katana II has about the same performance as a AC Freezer 7 Pro.


----------



## metal_gunjee

A couple hours of Orthos gives me 73c @ 3.9GHz. I'm going for 4GHz 24/7 but it's getting kinda scary with these temps and having to go 1.392v already. I'd kill to keep it under 70 at this speed.


----------



## inter_stella

guys i need help with my mobo. trying to get 3,3ghz @stock hs for now.
dfi bi p45
e5200
2x2 xtreem dark 1066


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *inter_stella*


guys i need help with my mobo. trying to get 3,3ghz @stock hs for now.
dfi bi p45
e5200
2x2 xtreem dark 1066



Not going to do much better w/o replacing the stock heatsink.


----------



## oblivion592

My e5200 on stock HSF would run happily enough at 3.3Ghz if i needed the performance boost, i'll give it a quick OC to 3.3Ghz and stress test it and put up any results on temperatures, but i've never seen it hit 60C.

I'll report back shortly







.


----------



## inter_stella

okay i got mine with 3,3ghz with 1333fsb only 1,2 vtt and cpu temprature never raises 39 celcius. room temprature is 30 already. very nice cpu i have to admit. but I got issues with NB temprature or i don't cuz i dont know if 50celcius is okay for NB???


----------



## inter_stella

and if there is any DFI BI p45 users, please help cuz i got questions..


----------



## madmike0408

something tells me you are not sitting at 39 celcius loaded on stock cooling at 3.3ghz. stress test it and watch the temps soar.


----------



## inter_stella

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


something tells me you are not sitting at 39 celcius loaded on stock cooling at 3.3ghz. stress test it and watch the temps soar.



its 32 when idle. i didnt make any stress test but system never locked up or act like somethings wrong. so i played grid for 3 hours @ 1920x1200 while im recording with fraps. with sapphire 4830. also played mirrors edge for one hour. nothing went wrong. i guess its stable and cpu never raised 40 celcius

my real question is about the north bridge. i got dfi bi p45 as i mentioned and i cant touch that thing its hot, dfi software says 49 while idle and 54 after some serious gaming. is it okay ? or i need to place a fan on that heatsink?

update: its 3,6 with same voltages and all stable


----------



## kirayamato26

You CANNOT deem it stable, UNLESS you have stress tested it. Try using OCCT Linpack, Intel Burn Test, or LinX, then watch the temperatures, I wouldn't be surprised if your computer actually crashes in <3 sec.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


You CANNOT deem it stable, UNLESS you have stress tested it. Try using OCCT Linpack, Intel Burn Test, or LinX, then watch the temperatures, I wouldn't be surprised if your computer actually crashes in <3 sec.


just a question, i just tried my previous oc (3.33 ghz), with default voltage, and on OCCT LINPACK it gave me error after 12 minute and 25 second. now i am testing the +50mV for another 24 hour, say it succeed, is it better to use a lower voltage, or is higher voltage (+100mV) means better performance ?


----------



## kirayamato26

Usually, the higher the voltage, the more stable. And the more voltage, the more it can handle ambient temperature changes, that's why VIDs are like 0.15V higher than what the CPU actually needs to be stable.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Usually, the higher the voltage, the more stable. And the more voltage, the more it can handle ambient temperature changes, that's why VIDs are like 0.15V higher than what the CPU actually needs to be stable.

ok, then let me cancel the OCCT LINPACK test and reverse back to +100mV, even though +50mV is about 5 Â°C lower than +100mV

ps: thank you very much for your help, its really appreciated, if it wasn't for ur help, i couldn't oc 1 mhz !


----------



## kirayamato26

1Mhz is hard to OC, you'll have to find the FSB and multiplier required for 2501, and some motherboards clock more than that from the clock generator anyways. But, no problem, I like helping people get better performance.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


ok, then let me cancel the OCCT LINPACK test and reverse back to +100mV, even though +50mV is about 5 Â°C lower than +100mV

ps: thank you very much for your help, its really appreciated, if it wasn't for ur help, i couldn't oc 1 mhz !



You shouldn't see a temperature difference when adjusting GTL lanes. At the FSB your running GTL is n where you should be making changes. Try just raising vcore.


----------



## kirayamato26

He's adjusting VCore, it's just that his motherboard has poor options.


----------



## madmike0408

Well I just ordered a Q6600 so... I think im going to push as much possible voltage to this chip as I can and see what kind of numbers I can manage! ill post updates as soon as I get my quad in!


----------



## inter_stella

what should I do to make system stable @ 333x10 ??
computer never locked or booted while im gaming but intelburntest says fail - unstable.
there are bunch of settings in bios but I only changed VTT 1,10 to 1,20 for this overclock..
help??


----------



## kirayamato26

Try more VCore.


----------



## inter_stella

3,667 mhz, 333x11 multiplier 1,24vcore, stable for 2 hours @ OCCT temps between 55-60 celcius with stock intel heatsink. Its enough for summer with intel heatsink I guess







now I can play mirrors edge 1920x1200 with no performance loss-bottlenecking. thanks to everyone who post something to thread. im done for now


----------



## madmike0408

wow, thats actually really good with a stock heatsink. i wish mine stayed that low.


----------



## nathris

This thread is so depressing


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


This thread is so depressing










I agree


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


This thread is so depressing










Why so?


----------



## Pichu7

Hello all,
Recently i succeed run my system stable at 3770 mhz: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=580166
I cannot manage that speed at lower voltage and i'm almost in the limit of the recomended voltage (i'm running on 1.360 - vdroop 1.344).
Can i go better with my CPU?
Thanks


----------



## metal_gunjee

Don't be afraid to get a little closer to 1.4v
Sounds like your chip likes the volts like mine does. I used 1.392v to get 3.9GHz... currently at 3.85GHz on 1.376v.

I can guarantee you wont fry it going a little higher, but using over 1.4v for 24/7 safely is still an ongoing debate.









Watch the temps, Intel's spec on this one is 73.4c and if yours is anything like mine, it'll get pretty warm going past 1.376v


----------



## wes45013

Ok Ive a new overclock 4125 Mhz. 375x11. 
The only problem is my ram is underclock to 750. 
My mb in my sig It has controls for memory latch. but idk how to use it so i dont touch it . 
could i just pick out 400 on the latch and run a 2.0 multi and be 800.?? Seems to simple.


----------



## metal_gunjee

( @ madmike0408 )

How the f*** did you get 4.0GHz from 1.264v?!?!









I gotta do at least 1.34v to get where I am now... so sad.


----------



## Pichu7

Well, thanks for the advice, i will try to ramp up the voltage a bit higher.
For now my temps are 33-35 idle, 54-58 load.
I want to replace the ram since its downclock for now....


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Ok Ive a new overclock 4125 Mhz. 375x11. 
The only problem is my ram is underclock to 750. 
My mb in my sig It has controls for memory latch. but idk how to use it so i dont touch it . 
could i just pick out 400 on the latch and run a 2.0 multi and be 800.?? Seems to simple.


Funny you mentioned 4125MHz, it reminds me of something that totally trips me out about this system here. I thought for the longest time I couldn't post any higher than 3900MHz. I tried 4000 and 4100 with multiple FSB + multiplier combinations and nothing seems to work. One day I tried the same as you (375x11) and I got a post and loaded windows. Very odd...

I wonder if there's any such thing as a clock speed hole? Ya know, kinda like FSB holes. For example, this chipset won't touch anything in between 300-325 bus speed (1200-1300FSB). But I've went over 375 with ease (1500FSB).
Gives me a headache..









About your memory, I wish I could give you a tip but I don't know jack about gigabyte boards. A good friend of mine has a gigabyte board with AMD Athlon 7750BE, I was kinda tripped out by some of the bios options.
My board has this unlinked memory feature.. just punch in the memory frequency you want and it sets it to the closest usuable FSB/DRAM ratio. I'll probably be confused as hell when I get another mobo one day.


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


( @ madmike0408 )

How the f*** did you get 4.0GHz from 1.264v?!?!









I gotta do at least 1.34v to get where I am now... so sad.


I'm hoping that in a couple days I can push upwards to 5ghz. I hope I can, but if not 4.5 is still very high. It isn't even a suicide run either, its stable at 4.5ghz. If only my temps were normal.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*


Ok Ive a new overclock 4125 Mhz. 375x11. 
The only problem is my ram is underclock to 750. 
My mb in my sig It has controls for memory latch. but idk how to use it so i dont touch it . 
could i just pick out 400 on the latch and run a 2.0 multi and be 800.?? Seems to simple.


would using the mch latch change my fsb??????


----------



## metal_gunjee

So maybe a board with Intel chipset is the best option for overclocking?? Or maybe I'm just a n00b!









I won't give up 'til I hit 4.0GHz stable. If I can get 3.9GHz stable, why not an extra 100MHz?
To be honest, it could just be me. I know what to do when it comes to adjusting Vcore, and where the FSB holes are, but its how much the VTT voltage comes into play and where to put it that gets me down. Right now I'm using 1.3v on VTT and NB. Maybe I dont even need that much? Maybe I need more? I have no clue..


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
( @ madmike0408 )

How the f*** did you get 4.0GHz from 1.264v?!?!









I gotta do at least 1.34v to get where I am now... so sad.

nVidia boards tend to need more vcore to yield the same result. Put the same chip in an Intel board and normally it will take less vcore for the same OC.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
So maybe a board with Intel chipset is the best option for overclocking?? Or maybe I'm just a n00b!









I won't give up 'til I hit 4.0GHz stable. If I can get 3.9GHz stable, why not an extra 100MHz?
To be honest, it could just be me. I know what to do when it comes to adjusting Vcore, and where the FSB holes are, but its how much the VTT voltage comes into play and where to put it that gets me down. Right now I'm using 1.3v on VTT and NB. Maybe I dont even need that much? Maybe I need more? I have no clue..
 








i dunno much about anything but intel chipsets.
If you have the option on your board they raising the cpu clock drive by 100mv. the just helped me to get from 4.0 to 4125


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
nVidia boards tend to need more vcore to yield the same result. Put the same chip in an Intel board and normally it will take less vcore for the same OC.

Very true, I put my chip into a friends board just to see what his cooling was like (he has a TRUE) and to get the same overclock I run at 1.264v it took 1.375 from his board. P45 ftw?


----------



## kirayamato26

Wes, the MCH Latches are just for the latencies of the MCH, they do not affect memory. Try this though:

FSB: 400
Multiplier: 10.5
VCore: +1 notch from where you are now
MCH Latch: 400Mhz
Memory Multiplier: 2.00D

That should be stable if your chip can handle 400 FSB.


----------



## wes45013

Ok Ill try that kiramato


----------



## nemaca

Ok, i got this on an ASUS P5KPL-CM(has G31 chipset), which i don't think is meant for proper oc.
I am using stock cooler atm, i ordered an arctic freezer 7 pro, should arrive in 7 days (i'll post oc with that too).

Can anyone tell me how to maximize my mainboard capacities? I have just installed latest bios version(608) and drivers.


----------



## kirayamato26

Memory dividers, PCI-E speed lock, VCore raises, etc etc.


----------



## nemaca

Well, i have to say that the BIOS is a very spartan one, has few towards extremely few options, not oc friendly, you cannot modify the vcore, you cannot touch the DDR2 other than: 667/800/auto, and nothing else.
There is no FSB option either.
The oc can be done Manual mode or in steps: 5%, 10%, 15%, 20%, 25%.
I have disabled the speed step and other things interfering with the processor multiplier(used to show x6, now its x12,5).
Vcore in cpuz is 1,280.
"PCI-E speed lock"? how do i do that?
Auch, figured what it is, not able to do it on this bios.


----------



## kirayamato26

1.28V without touching the voltage? Wow I feel sorry for you, your VID has to be like 1.3V.

Set the RAM to 667, then turn up FSB to 266mhz and see if it runs. I personally would've gotten a Gigabyte G31M-ES2L, it is only $5 CDN more here, and it has way better options. I don't know what you can do if your BIOS doesn't give you the options, I mean, it is impossible to overclock if there aren't enough options.


----------



## nemaca

OK!!!

I just read about ratio between CPU and RAM and made my lil Kingston to go 5-5-5-15(was 5-6-6-15) at 667 and FSB at 266,6.

Guess what? I tickled the Mobo at the right spot: I run at 3,3GHz and MUCH lower temperature, from 54Â°C to 45Â°C idle, on stock cooler at 50% rotation, kept for 3-4 minutes, just to see if it rises.
I'm freaking speachless, after stok frequencies running at 43Â°-44Â°C for 4 months now.

NOW i understand what oc means, lol.


----------



## BlankThis

Nemaca, what are your load temps? Those are rather high idle temps, then again it is on the stock hs&f.

~B~


----------



## Pckid212

Ive tried everything to break 3.3Ghz. Ive tried all multi's with different FSB settings. even if i go 3.31Ghz it locks up as soon as windows gets to the desktop. It wont POST 3.4Ghz.

Its always the second core that fails Prime and Orthos... First core will just keeping moving right along. This 680i has to be holding me back, it has more holes than swiss cheese

I know this E5200 will do 4.0+... I can feel it. Yarg


----------



## kirayamato26

Have you stressed it to make sure that it is stable? Try OCCT Linpack for around 24hrs, though, if it goes above 80C, you should stop it right away.
Also, what is your room temperature? 38C GPU idle is rather low, with the stock TIM on my 9500GT, I was getting 47C idle, with OCZ Freeze, I'm getting 44C idle. I'm gonna guess that your room temperature is around 18 ~ 20C.
And by the way, your desktop is pretty messy.

Edit:
Your E5200 won't do 4Ghz if it is like mine. Mine has the FSB wall at 300Mhz, flat, anything after that just doesn't boot. Try a Gigabyte G31M-ES2L? From what I've heard and seen, those are pretty solid for the price.

Oh, and mind telling me how you run a laptop HDD in a desktop?


----------



## nemaca

I just downloaded prime95. How do i load it for a short time? It's 4 am and i don't want to stay up much more.

@kirayamato26, ty for desktop comment, i got gif's running on it too, useless, resource eaters, and an ugly picture, right? I love my desktop







. I got OCCT and i'll try tomorrow afternoon for 3-6 hrs then monday for 24 hrs(that's the time window i have). And i'll take your advice and cut it out if temp rises above 80Â°C and be very careful after 73Â°C(official max temp). My room temp is a stable 25Â°C all the time. Thanks for the Prime95 info, i'm starting now to see temp.^^


----------



## kirayamato26

Just select Small FFTs and leave it running, I mean, it has to be on for at least 12hrs to deem it stable enough for use anyways. It is best if you did not do anything else on the computer while stress testing.


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Edit:
Your E5200 won't do 4Ghz if it is like mine. Mine has the FSB wall at 300Mhz, flat, anything after that just doesn't boot. Try a Gigabyte G31M-ES2L? From what I've heard and seen, those are pretty solid for the price.

Oh, and mind telling me how you run a laptop HDD in a desktop?


Laptop SATA drives are compatable with desktops


----------



## kirayamato26

Like, same power and data connectors and everything?
What about IDE ones? have you ever tried?
I'm curious because I might be buying a 120Gb laptop drive off my friend because he doesn't need it any more.


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Like, same power and data connectors and everything?
What about IDE ones? have you ever tried?
I'm curious because I might be buying a 120Gb laptop drive off my friend because he doesn't need it any more.


The IDE Laptop drives will need an adaptor. SATA laptop drives use the same power and data connections that desktops use


----------



## nemaca

Ok, i ran prime95 for 10 minutes, just to see the temperatures and when temp reached 71Â°C, i figured i had the processor cooler running at 50% and raised it to 100%. As a result, temp dropped fast up to 67Â°, then stabilized at 66Â°C.

Is that a normal temperature for 10 minutes stock cooler?

Anything i can do to improve things?


----------



## kirayamato26

Holy crap... What is your room temperature?
66C for the stock cooler is EXTREMELY cool at those voltages. I mean, at those voltages with my room temperature, which is 25C ~ 28C usually, it gets to 68C in Linpack, and 63C in Prime95. And this is with an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## nemaca

I know, i had 55Â°C when playing games, so far, and not even with the cpu eating options on, and in idle i was in 45Â°C, now its 40Â°[email protected],33GHz idle.
I'm amazed, lol, and i came here just to figure out how to drop my temperature a bit, never crossed my mind that overclocking it would actually drop it.
So... the mobo i thought would never allow me to oc, is helping me now.

Like i said.. anything that i can do better until my freezer 7 arrives?

p.s. I read that e5200 stoc cooler is one of best stoc's ever made; also..pretty silent.


----------



## madmike0408

umm, to help your temps the only thing really is to lower your voltages a bit if you can.


----------



## nemaca

My voltage shown in cpuz is 1,288V-1.296V(oscillates) and i cannot modify it in BIOS, there is no option for this. But i might be wrong, that's why i ask, maybe someone knows this BIOS better than me.
Anyway, is this voltage low, good or high, for 3,33GHz @266FSB and x12,5?


----------



## kirayamato26

High or low depends on the chip, not all chips are equal, some really good chips can do 4Ghz with less than 1.2V. Is there anything called "CPU Voltage" in your BIOS? I highly doubt that the board has ABSOLUTELY no options for VCore.


----------



## madmike0408

the board im using now doesnt have any vcore options. i can only increase my fsb. which is pointless, so im staying at stock speeds.


----------



## nemaca

Ok, did a restart and got this: "VTT_CPU Over Voltage" with 3 options: Auto; 1,25V; 1,4V. This is the Vcore option this mobo has. The thing is..is not working for some reason.
However, my stock voltage was 1.232V, and now i got 1.296V, which means that it raises voltage by itself?!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca* 
My voltage shown in cpuz is 1,288V-1.296V(oscillates) and i cannot modify it in BIOS, there is no option for this. But i might be wrong, that's why i ask, maybe someone knows this BIOS better than me.
Anyway, is this voltage low, good or high, for 3,33GHz @266FSB and x12,5?









its a bit high in my opinion. I am at 3.3 at 1.2 volts in bios and around 1.15-1.16 in windows


----------



## nemaca

Actually, it worked, the 1.296 is the 1.3 setting in the BIOS.
I tried setting to auto and it dropped to 1.232.

I tried booting at fsb 333 and x12.5, also at x10. I can move in BIOS, but i get BSOD in windows(not loading).

My mainboard has a problem with high fsb, not booting from s-ata harddisks, but i have an ide one connected, so it shouldn't be a problem.

As i type here, i have fsb300 at x10 multiplier. What was the fsb cap at e5200?

Also works up to fsb300 at x12 multiplie


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bk7794* 
its a bit high in my opinion. I am at 3.3 at 1.2 volts in bios and around 1.15-1.16 in windows

Considering his CPU has VID of 1.2375V i dont think its that high voltage. I almost have to use the same voltage for my CPU at the same speed. (currently 1.35V @ 3.6Ghz)

You having 1.15-1.16V in Windows could just mean you got a better sample than we did, since mine wont even run stock at those volts...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca*
Ok, did a restart and got this: "VTT_CPU Over Voltage" with 3 options: Auto; 1,25V; 1,4V. This is the Vcore option this mobo has. The thing is..is not working for some reason.
However, my stock voltage was 1.232V, and now i got 1.296V, which means that it raises voltage by itself?!

VTT_CPU Over Voltage stands for *VTT/FSB Term voltage* meaning it will raise your Northbridge voltage and not the CPU voltage. Hence only the large steps of +150mV are available. If you want to raise the CPU voltage you should look and find something resembling to this: *- VCore Over Voltage = AUTO, +50mv, +100mv, +150mv*
U should also check if there are some hidden options in your mobo BIOS... Not sure about ASUS (altho i do own an ASUS board), but on Gigabyte you get the hidden options if you press CTRL+F1 keys while in BIOS.

I personally think you should restrain from OC-ing more until you get your Freezer 7,and stick with 3.3ghz (or even lower it to 3.0Ghz) just to be sure, cuz 71oC is too high of a temperature for just 10 minutes worth of testing. E5200 CPU's have thermal specification rated at 74.1oC wich means it will probably shut down once it reaches that temperature, and as a side effect you might get your CPU damaged. Constant usage of the CPU in periods of 2-3h or even more could raise its temperature by another 5-10oC (with stock cooler) depending on the length of usage (2-3-5oC in 30mins, or maybe 10oC for 2h or more)...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca*
Ok, i ran prime95 for 10 minutes, just to see the temperatures and when temp reached 71Â°C, i figured i had the processor cooler running at 50% and raised it to 100%. As a result, temp dropped fast up to 67Â°, then stabilized at 66Â°C.

Is that a normal temperature for 10 minutes stock cooler?

Also the temp you should look at is those 71oC and not the 67oC or 66oC cuz when Prime 95 is starting the next test (eg switching from Test 5 to Test 6 on cores) it first needs to quit the last one so the CPU is not used in those few miliseconds wich is enough for a drop in those few degrees centigrade.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca*
What was the fsb cap at e5200?

Its usually somewhere between 360-370Mhz (depending on the mobo, and the chip used - i reached mine at 347Mhz) but some chips were known to work at 400+ MHz FSB which is called "skipping the FSB wall", altho be warned that very few chips are capable of doing this.

Also as an addition you should check *this link*and see what the owners of your board have to say in newegg.com user reviews. They usually hide some valuable info on all aspects of selected products... Something to do while youre waiting for the answer on ocn forums


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Considering his CPU has VID of 1.2375V i dont think its that high voltage. I almost have to use the same voltage for my CPU at the same speed. (currently 1.35V @ 3.6Ghz)

You having 1.15-1.16V in Windows could just mean you got a better sample than we did, since mine wont even run stock at those volts...

VTT_CPU Over Voltage stands for *VTT/FSB Term voltage* meaning it will raise your Northbridge voltage and not the CPU voltage. Hence only the large steps of +150mV are available. If you want to raise the CPU voltage you should look and find something resembling to this:* - VCore Over Voltage = AUTO, +50mv, +100mv, +150mv*
U should also check if there are some hidden options in your mobo BIOS... Not sure about ASUS (altho i do own an ASUS board), but on Gigabyte you get the hidden options if you press CTRL+F1 keys while in BIOS.

I personally think you should restrain from OC-ing more until you get your Freezer 7,and stick with 3.3ghz (or even lower it to 3.0Ghz) just to be sure, cuz 71oC is too high of a temperature for just 10 minutes worth of testing. E5200 CPU's have thermal specification rated at 74.1oC wich means it will probably shut down once it reaches that temperature, and as a side effect you might get your CPU damaged. Constant usage of the CPU in periods of 2-3h or even more could raise its temperature by another 5-10oC (with stock cooler) depending on the length of usage (2-3-5oC in 30mins, or maybe 10oC for 2h or more)...

Also the temp you should look at is those 71oC and not the 67oC or 66oC cuz when Prime 95 is starting the next test (eg switching from Test 5 to Test 6 on cores) it first needs to quit the last one so the CPU is not used in those few miliseconds wich is enough for a drop in those few degrees centigrade.

Its usually somewhere between 360-370Mhz (depending on the mobo, and the chip used - i reached mine at 347Mhz) but some chips were known to work at 400+ MHz FSB which is called "skipping the FSB wall", altho be warned that very few chips are capable of doing this.

Also as an addition you should check *this link*and see what the owners of your board have to say in newegg.com user reviews. They usually hide some valuable info on all aspects of selected products... Something to do while youre waiting for the answer on ocn forums










I have a 1.25vid and it only takes 1.29v for me to do 4ghz so I think for what hes running that is kinda high on voltage too.

edit- the cpu wont shut down unless you have the motherboard set to shut down a certain temp. my chip shot up to 98c before when my cooler wasnt seated right and it didnt shut down. it just got very hot.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


I have a 1.25vid and it only takes 1.29v for me to do 4ghz so I think for what hes running that is kinda high on voltage too.


Yes, VID is actually Intels recommended voltage for running at stock speeds, and does not represent overclockability of any single chip. Some chips have higher VID's and can withstand higher clocks at lower voltas, and some dont. But you have to remmember that its not one or 50 CPU's thats a majority when VID to OC-ability performance is compared. 
Most of the high VID chips also need more voltages to sustain a stable OC, and some dont... note the *MOST* and *SOME* parts in the sentence. 
The chip you have is probably a mistake in Intels VID labeling process, and it got higher VID mark by mistake, thats just my opinion

So getting to the point that starting VID does not mean your CPU is overclockable or not, but just provides a starting point. Also as an example my 1.225 VID chip was able to whithstand massive 1.67V at 4.34Ghz OC (maybe some other 1.25VID chip could not), but i doubt any chip with 0.85 or 1.085 VID could do that (but it might...).

At the very end, every chip is unique and not the VID or someone elses experience in the matter can tell you how much u will be able to OC any component in your PC.

As much as i know, all motherboards have overheating auto-shutdown enabled its just the matter of the temperature it kicks in. Not sure if the BIOS autodetects CPU's max temp. Also what puzzles me is that Intel states E5200's have 74.1oC thermal specification while all the monitoring apps say the max temp is 100oC.... According to Intels definition 74.1oC corelates to max temperature of the heatspreader, while 100oC (Tj Max value) corelates to the actual core temperatures under the heatspreader...


----------



## nemaca

Thank you, miloshs, i'm reading through the info on newegg and other reviews(mostly say the same thing).

I got it to run stable it seems at 3,33GHz, x12.5, fsb266. It stayed in OCCT for 2 hours, max temperature in realtemp(tj100) being 61Â°C. Idle temp is 39-40Â°C, games put it to 45-50Â°C.
How do i find my OCCT results? I suppose there is a log file somewhere.

So it seems my mobo has no hidden functions hotkey, unless i edit the bios, which i will not, simply not worth the trouble.

The northbridge has a big copper heatsink on it and is relatively cool, but the southbridge is getting quite hot, i put a fan on it during OCCT test, but didn't seem to affect it too much, had about the same temp with or without fan. (i used the ultra sensitive dry finger device with tongue out from concentration issues, multiple working sessions).

I actually believe that in the 24 hours i used to test it, me, an inexperienced overclocker that only read lots of forums, pretty much got out all this mobo can do with an e5200. FSB caps at 301(stable) and not even the x6 can convince it to go further, in windows. Also, at that fsb, max multiplier is x10 and nothing more, not even x10,1. I did try 0,1 increases in both fsb and multiplier up to fsb 333 and x12,5: no windows.

There is no vcore over voltage, it has:

Advanced menu:

JumperFree Configuration:
1,8V Dual Over Voltage: auto; 1.8V; 2.0V (RAM)
VTT_CPU Over Voltage: auto; 1.2V; 1.3V (CPU-chipset)

So at 3,33 seems to work good and stable, i had another stable at 3,46, with only 12 minutes prime95, because i simply had no time. At more then 3,76 it wil not even POST.

L.E. i have the shutdown feature enabled in bios. CPU TM function and Execute Disable Bit.


----------



## miloshs

Well if you had 2h OCCT stable with temps maxed out at 61oC then i could say u have nothing to worry about. Or you can run OCCT 3.0 and run CPU+GPU tests just to make sure, since CPU+GPU testing could possibly increase your CPU temp up to few degrees (it upped mine by about 2oC, but i have a very good ventilated case 2x120 front, 2x140 top, 1x120 back).

I guess u just slapped that stock HSF on there, but changing the thermal paste (use something like OCZ Freeze Extreme) could lower your temps by up to 5oC, just be sure to thoroughly clean the HSF and the CPU off of the old thermal compound using Alchohol or Medicinal Gasoline.

Also looking at the VTT_CPU Over Voltage u said thats CPU-chipset i reckon it works as if u increase the voltage and in turn the mobo increases the voltage of both northbridge and the CPU, hence the increase from 1.23V to 1.296V u stated earlier.
If its like that u cna increase that voltage and u will get an increase in CPU voltage as high as the mobo thinks its good.
Also before you do that (considering u have a stock heatsink) just be sure your NB,SB and the rest of the components are not too hot already.

Having 1.4V on the southbridge is, i would say, max you should do, and i would say the same for th northbridge since the HSF on your NB is not that good ( i can do 1.6V or 1.7V cuz i have a heatpipe cooled northbridge).

My suggestion is to stick with 3.33Ghz at least until you get your new heatsink.... and please dont try to get it to work at 3.76Ghz







since the CPU is high-to-moderately used while booting the system, and you could experience overheating while booting...


----------



## nemaca

Wow, you're good at explaining. All is clear now(as clear as it can be for me, atm







). I won't touch it then, until my freezer7 comes. He has MX2 pre-applied and changing the thermal paste just to get a few degrees out from my stock seems pointless atm.

The parentheses notice (CPU-chipset) is made by me, is nowhere in descriptions, on site, manual or bios itself, and i made it based on what u said about the VTT changing the chipset voltage and not CPU. However, if i leave the CPU overclock feature on auto(5%, 10%, etc), i believe the vcore might raise too. Also, if i leave that(VTT) on auto, i have a 1,232V on cpu and if i set it on 1,3V, i get a 1.296V shown in cpuz.

Still, i would like to see the OCCT results, if it has a text log, or image, or such, and post it here, so people can see how good this stock cooler is. And i am very curious and must say, pretty proud of my very first overclock, since my previous(1 and half year ago) burned my AtholnXP 2400+ on a Gigabyte mb.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca* 
However, if i leave the CPU overclock feature on auto(5%, 10%, etc), i believe the vcore might raise too. Also, if i leave that(VTT) on auto, i have a 1,232V on cpu and if i set it on 1,3V, i get a 1.296V shown in cpuz.

Well then it might be the case that CPU overclock feature just increases the speed of the CPU by increasing the FSB, while VTT_CPU Core Overclock increases the CPU vCore. Looking at what you just said it seems to me that by increasing VTT CPU stuff gets you either:

1.CPU Vcore insreased, while NB vcore stays at default
2.CPU Vcore insreased, while NB vcore gets increased by a small amount

What you can do to check this is to boot into BIOS after youve changed its value and check the voltages in the monitoring section of your BIOS. I hope your mobo has the ability to monitor NB voltages...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca* 
Still, i would like to see the OCCT results...

The OCCT should have an image graph, and if im not mistaken it is located somewhere in the My Documents folder. Just browse or search the my doc folder and you should find it.


----------



## nemaca

Thanks, i found the OCCT file, it somehow doesn't have my last test, only has old results, so that means a new test, but i got work on it going on atm, so some time tonight maybe.
SuperPi:


----------



## nemaca

Monitoring from BIOS:

VCORE: 1.272V
3.3V: 3.344V
5V: 5.120V
12V: 12.091V

The overclock area on voltage has 2 more options: 1.25V Over Voltage and 1.5V Over Voltage, but i believe none has anything to do with CPU.


----------



## Babylonian

question
how do i find the vdimm (RAM voltage) that my ram is using ?


----------



## nemaca

cpuz at SPD tab.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca* 
cpuz at SPD tab.



















cpuz report about the ram

Code:



Code:


Memory SPD
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #1

General
Memory typeDDR2
Module formatRegular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)Crucial Technology (7F7F7F7F7F9BFFFF)
Size2048 MBytes
Max bandwidthPC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part numberBL25664AA80A.16FE5
Serial number84638788
Manufacturing dateWeek 165/Year 165

Attributes
Number of banks2
Data width64 bits
CorrectionNone
Nominal Voltage1.80 Volts
EPPyes (2 profiles)
XMPno

Timings table
Frequency (MHz)333400
CAS#4.05.0
RAS# to CAS# delay55
RAS# Precharge55
TRAS1518
TRC2023

EPP profile 1 (full)
Voltage level2.000 Volts
Address Command Rate2T
Cycle time2.500 ns (400.0 MHz)
tCL4.0 clocks
tRCD4 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRP4 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRAS12 clocks (30.00 ns)
tRC24 clocks (60.00 ns)
tWR6 clocks (15.00 ns)

EPP profile 2 (full)
Voltage level2.000 Volts
Address Command Rate2T
Cycle time2.000 ns (500.0 MHz)
tCL5.0 clocks
tRCD5 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRP5 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRAS15 clocks (30.00 ns)
tRC30 clocks (60.00 ns)
tWR8 clocks (15.00 ns)

DIMM #2

General
Memory typeDDR2
Module formatRegular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)Crucial Technology (7F7F7F7F7F9BFFFF)
Size2048 MBytes
Max bandwidthPC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part numberBL25664AA80A.16FE5
Serial number84638788
Manufacturing dateWeek 165/Year 165

Attributes
Number of banks2
Data width64 bits
CorrectionNone
Nominal Voltage1.80 Volts
EPPyes (2 profiles)
XMPno

Timings table
Frequency (MHz)333400
CAS#4.05.0
RAS# to CAS# delay55
RAS# Precharge55
TRAS1518
TRC2023

EPP profile 1 (full)
Voltage level2.000 Volts
Address Command Rate2T
Cycle time2.500 ns (400.0 MHz)
tCL4.0 clocks
tRCD4 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRP4 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRAS12 clocks (30.00 ns)
tRC24 clocks (60.00 ns)
tWR6 clocks (15.00 ns)

EPP profile 2 (full)
Voltage level2.000 Volts
Address Command Rate2T
Cycle time2.000 ns (500.0 MHz)
tCL5.0 clocks
tRCD5 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRP5 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRAS15 clocks (30.00 ns)
tRC30 clocks (60.00 ns)
tWR8 clocks (15.00 ns)

DIMM #3

General
Memory typeDDR2
Module formatRegular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)Crucial Technology (7F7F7F7F7F9BFFFF)
Size2048 MBytes
Max bandwidthPC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part numberBL25664AA80A.16FE5
Serial number8104F604
Manufacturing dateWeek 165/Year 165

Attributes
Number of banks2
Data width64 bits
CorrectionNone
Nominal Voltage1.80 Volts
EPPyes (2 profiles)
XMPno

Timings table
Frequency (MHz)333400
CAS#4.05.0
RAS# to CAS# delay55
RAS# Precharge55
TRAS1518
TRC2023

EPP profile 1 (full)
Voltage level2.000 Volts
Address Command Rate2T
Cycle time2.500 ns (400.0 MHz)
tCL4.0 clocks
tRCD4 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRP4 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRAS12 clocks (30.00 ns)
tRC24 clocks (60.00 ns)
tWR6 clocks (15.00 ns)

EPP profile 2 (full)
Voltage level2.000 Volts
Address Command Rate2T
Cycle time2.000 ns (500.0 MHz)
tCL5.0 clocks
tRCD5 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRP5 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRAS15 clocks (30.00 ns)
tRC30 clocks (60.00 ns)
tWR8 clocks (15.00 ns)

DIMM #4

General
Memory typeDDR2
Module formatRegular UDIMM
Manufacturer (ID)Crucial Technology (7F7F7F7F7F9BFFFF)
Size2048 MBytes
Max bandwidthPC2-6400 (400 MHz)
Part numberBL25664AA80A.16FE5
Serial number8104F604
Manufacturing dateWeek 165/Year 165

Attributes
Number of banks2
Data width64 bits
CorrectionNone
Nominal Voltage1.80 Volts
EPPyes (2 profiles)
XMPno

Timings table
Frequency (MHz)333400
CAS#4.05.0
RAS# to CAS# delay55
RAS# Precharge55
TRAS1518
TRC2023

EPP profile 1 (full)
Voltage level2.000 Volts
Address Command Rate2T
Cycle time2.500 ns (400.0 MHz)
tCL4.0 clocks
tRCD4 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRP4 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRAS12 clocks (30.00 ns)
tRC24 clocks (60.00 ns)
tWR6 clocks (15.00 ns)

EPP profile 2 (full)
Voltage level2.000 Volts
Address Command Rate2T
Cycle time2.000 ns (500.0 MHz)
tCL5.0 clocks
tRCD5 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRP5 clocks (10.00 ns)
tRAS15 clocks (30.00 ns)
tRC30 clocks (60.00 ns)
tWR8 clocks (15.00 ns)

Dump Module #1
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
10   0C 08 30 01 02 00 03 30 45 3D 50 32 1E 32 2D 01 
20   17 25 05 12 3C 1E 1E 00 36 39 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 B6 
40   7F 7F 7F 7F 7F 9B FF FF 00 42 4C 32 35 36 36 34 
50   41 41 38 30 41 2E 31 36 46 45 35 00 00 FF FF 84 
60   63 87 88 6D 56 4E B1 30 88 50 01 20 25 25 10 28 
70   28 1E 3C 3C 88 50 01 20 25 20 20 28 28 1E 3C 3C 
80   4E 38 31 33 4B 5A 44 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
90   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
A0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
B0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
C0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

Dump Module #2
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
10   0C 08 30 01 02 00 03 30 45 3D 50 32 1E 32 2D 01 
20   17 25 05 12 3C 1E 1E 00 36 39 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 B6 
40   7F 7F 7F 7F 7F 9B FF FF 00 42 4C 32 35 36 36 34 
50   41 41 38 30 41 2E 31 36 46 45 35 00 00 FF FF 84 
60   63 87 88 6D 56 4E B1 30 88 50 01 20 25 25 10 28 
70   28 1E 3C 3C 88 50 01 20 25 20 20 28 28 1E 3C 3C 
80   4E 38 31 33 4B 5A 44 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
90   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
A0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
B0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
C0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

Dump Module #3
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
10   0C 08 30 01 02 00 03 30 45 3D 50 32 1E 32 2D 01 
20   17 25 05 12 3C 1E 1E 00 36 39 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 B6 
40   7F 7F 7F 7F 7F 9B FF FF 00 42 4C 32 35 36 36 34 
50   41 41 38 30 41 2E 31 36 46 45 35 00 00 FF FF 81 
60   04 F6 04 6D 56 4E B1 30 88 50 01 20 25 25 10 28 
70   28 1E 3C 3C 88 50 01 20 25 20 20 28 28 1E 3C 3C 
80   4E 38 31 33 4B 5A 44 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
90   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
A0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
B0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
C0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

Dump Module #4
      0  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9  A  B  C  D  E  F 
00   80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 25 40 00 82 08 00 00 
10   0C 08 30 01 02 00 03 30 45 3D 50 32 1E 32 2D 01 
20   17 25 05 12 3C 1E 1E 00 36 39 7F 80 14 1E 00 00 
30   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 B6 
40   7F 7F 7F 7F 7F 9B FF FF 00 42 4C 32 35 36 36 34 
50   41 41 38 30 41 2E 31 36 46 45 35 00 00 FF FF 81 
60   04 F6 04 6D 56 4E B1 30 88 50 01 20 25 25 10 28 
70   28 1E 3C 3C 88 50 01 20 25 20 20 28 28 1E 3C 3C 
80   4E 38 31 33 4B 5A 44 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
90   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
A0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
B0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
C0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0   FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

so how much am i using then ?


----------



## nemaca

Ah, you need to know what the ram actually uses. I don't know, i'd like to know myself, actually







.


----------



## Babylonian

my ram works best at 2.00 V
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ry,2079-6.html

i just want to check if i am using it at its full potential


----------



## kirayamato26

SpeedFan will tell you, it is usually called either VDIMM or VCORE2.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
SpeedFan will tell you, it is usually called either VDIMM or VCORE2.

where about in speedfan ?


----------



## kirayamato26

Oh it doesn't display for you. Try BIOS?


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Oh it doesn't display for you. Try BIOS?


looking at the bios and the mobo manual, there doesn't seem to be any mention of it

the bios pretty much have only those settings for the ram voltages:


here is a copy of my mobo manual:
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/...-V3-manual.zip

the bios r covered in pages 41-61


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


so how much am i using then ?


All DDR2 modules usually run at 1.8V when you first insert them into their dedicated banks, unless u change it in BIOS they will run at 1.8V (at least thats what both of my 1.95V OCZ's and new 2.1V GEIL's did).

Usually the only place u can check for DDR2 voltage is in the motherboard BIOS.

And i don't see what more do you want? The photo you posted clearly says that *1.8V Dual Over Voltage [AUTO]* is for changing the DDR2 voltages. you can adjust the DDR2 voltage from 1.8V - 2.08V in 0.02V increments, if you leave it on AUTO it WILL run at 1.8V and not the recommended voltage of the manufacturer...


----------



## kirayamato26

On my motherboard with AUTO, it sets the RAM voltage to the manufacturer recommended, and the voltage can be checked in the BIOS and OS. VDIMM on AUTO is 1.9V, which is what the Corsair XMS2's are rated for.

Though, to be on the safe side, set it to 2.0V manually, and set all SPD and things manually.


----------



## MarCustomized

One hour down. CPU @ 1.3125V in BIOS. RAM @ 2.2V.










Stable. I mistakenly left Intel Speed Step on. CPU @ 3375MHz.


----------



## MarCustomized

If I remain in _BIOS_ for 30 minutes, my CPU temp sits at 29C. My idle temp in _Real Temp_ is usually 39C on one core and 34C on the other. What should I presume my actual idle and load temps are in Windows?


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


All DDR2 modules usually run at 1.8V when you first insert them into their dedicated banks, unless u change it in BIOS they will run at 1.8V (at least thats what both of my 1.95V OCZ's and new 2.1V GEIL's did).

Usually the only place u can check for DDR2 voltage is in the motherboard BIOS.

And i don't see what more do you want? The photo you posted clearly says that *1.8V Dual Over Voltage [AUTO]* is for changing the DDR2 voltages. you can adjust the DDR2 voltage from 1.8V - 2.08V in 0.02V increments, if you leave it on AUTO it WILL run at 1.8V and not the recommended voltage of the manufacturer...


actually i made a mistake, my bios doesn't show the *1.8V Dual Over Voltage [AUTO]* option, it only shows the *Memory Over Voltage [AUTO]* option, and the minimum on this is 1.85000V











note: i am using the latest bios (0513) on my mobo, that manual which i took the photo from is outdated i guess !

so what's now !


----------



## kirayamato26

Those r POOR OCing options.
Set that to 2.0V, then use MemSet and set your SPD in Windows, that's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Those r POOR OCing options.
Set that to 2.0V, then use MemSet and set your SPD in Windows, that's the only thing I can think of.

sorry what do u mean by "set your SPD" ?








i am still a n00b (but i am learning)

does that mean, i should set the timings to 4-4-4-12, as the ram manufacturer states (Rated at 4-4-4-12 timings at 2.00 V and a 800 MHz data rate) ?
http://www.crucial.com/store/partspe...2KIT25664AA80A
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ry,2079-2.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ry,2079-6.html










i am just looking to get the best performance out of ram for my current oc (12.5 x 266), i heard from reviews that my ram r great OCer, so igot to use them to their full potentials


----------



## kirayamato26

Yeah, that's what it means.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kirayamato26* 
Yeah, that's what it means.

ok, i changed the timings to 5-4-4-12
for some reason, i can't change the tCL value to anything other than 5

then i tried to change the timings to 5-4-5-14, and then change the DRAM Frequency to 800 MHz in the bios (just like how tom's hardware did it), but the system failed to start !

why is that ?
is it bcz of my ram limitation, or is it bcz of my god damn mobo ?

and is it worth it to slow down the timings, to try and achieve 800 MHz DRAM Frequency (FSB : DRAM = 1:2) ?

and how do i check for the stability of my current 5-4-4-12 timings ?


----------



## kirayamato26

The 800Mhz means a multiplier of 4. Setting it to 800Mhz would mean you are actually running your RAM at 1066Mhz.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


The 800Mhz means a multiplier of 4. Setting it to 800Mhz would mean you are actually running your RAM at 1066Mhz.


yes, that is exactly what i am looking for

i slowed the timings to 5-5-5-15, but my system still wouldn't start up at 1066Mhz RAM!
some people got my ram model to work at 1200MHZ
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ry,2079-6.html

my ram is known to be a good overclocker, so i just want to see why i can't get it to work at 1066Mhz, is it bcz there is a plm with it, or is it simply bcz my mobo won't allow it


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


then i tried to change the timings to 5-4-5-14, and then change the DRAM Frequency to 800 MHz in the bios

why is that ?
is it bcz of my ram limitation, or is it bcz of my god damn mobo ?

and is it worth it to slow down the timings, to try and achieve 800 MHz DRAM Frequency (FSB : DRAM = 1:2) ?

and how do i check for the stability of my current 5-4-4-12 timings ?


Actually given the mobo u have i presume that speed you choose is the multiplier that gets combined with FSB speed currently set (what kirayamato said). So as an example if we presume your FSB is still at its default 200mhz if you set your FSB







DR2 ratio to 1:1 your RAM will run at 400mhz (thats because when using DDR2 memory the frequency gets multiplied by 2 to get the real efective frequency of the modules), if you set it to 1:2 it will run at 800mhz, 1:4 it will run at 1600mhz







.... So i guess so far you get where you got it wrong. Your FSB was at 266mhz and you set your memory at 1:4 ratio thus trying to run your memory at 1066Mhz (also what kirayamato said







).

Your memory can probably do 1066mhz, but not while running CL4 timings (4-4-4-12), but if you slow down your timings to CL5 or CL6 it will probably do 1066mhz but not necessarily that they will run faster. 
The point is to get maximum speed atainable while running fastest timings on the modules. I guess your specific modules can do 850-900mhz with CL4 timings, and you can try running it at 887Mhz by setting DRAM Frequency at 667Mhz thus giving you 1:3.3 FSB







DR2 ratio and your FSB at 266Mhz (if the FSB is at default 200mhz and DDR frequency at 667 your ram would run at ~660Mhz).

Ultimately what you forgot when you changed your DRAM frequency to 800mhz is that your FSB was oveclocked to 266mhz and not at the default 200mhz.

I guess you can test the stability of your modules by running Orthos, OCCT or Linpack (Linx) cuz they all stress DDR2 modules while testing CPU stability. 
For starters try Orthos running Blend tests.

Also while overclocking memory keep in mind that most manufacturers dont give out warranties if modules where run with voltage higher than recommended. ut definately if you want your memory to give its best and fastest performance (via OC-ing over 800mhz defaults) you will have to supply them with at least recommended 2.0V. If you ever increase voltage higher than recommended 2.0V keep in mind that they will heat up more which will lead to instantly dead modules (worst case in extreme overvoltage) or slow deat modules (reducing their lifetime)...

P.S. 2Gb modules usualy have slower chips (since most of them have to be double sided modules) and thus have less OC potential. Keep that in mind while trying to OC. (my 1gb 800mhz OCZ's had potential to run at almost 1000mhz, while my new 2gb 1066Mhz Geils have problems even at 1150mhz - so thats 25% OC with 1gb module VS 7-10% OC with 2gb module)


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
yes, that is exactly what i am looking for

i slowed the timings to 5-5-5-15, but my system still wouldn't start up at 1066Mhz RAM!
some people got my ram model to work at 1200MHZ
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ry,2079-6.html

my ram is known to be a good overclocker, so i just want to see why i can't get it to work at 1066Mhz, is it bcz there is a plm with it, or is it simply bcz my mobo won't allow it

What voltage are you through them?
U set DRAM Frequency at 800mhz, and FSB at 266mhz?


----------



## spakkker

If you can't get 3.5ghz stable you have a duff cpu or unsuitable mo/board - no doubt at all.
Some m/boards will not o/c- some have limited options- but a decent o/clocking board will push E5200 to 4ghz- maybe unstable but ...
I got 3.750 out of my e2180 and 3.330 stable 24/7.
If you can't match that then something is wrong. See page 1 and smell the coffee.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


What voltage are you through them?
U set DRAM Frequency at 800mhz, and FSB at 266mhz?


first of all, many thanx for ur reply, i really appreciate ur help

i am still reading ur first reply and trying to understand it fully









for this reply, well i changed something called *Memory Over Voltage [AUTO]* in my bios to 2.000000V



i'll be honest with u, i am not too sure if this is the vdimm voltage, as the minimum value for it is 1.85V (as can be seen in the bios photo)

right now i am using 677 mhz dram frequency and 266mhz fsb


----------



## nemaca

I got a very similar question, babylonian, i got the ASUS p5kpl-cm motherboard which seams to have a similar overclocking capability.
I am keeping my Kingston hyperx khx6400d2/2g at 444MHz 6-6-6-6-15, until i find out what is the normal voltage for my RAM. Kingston site specifies 2.0V and in spec sheet is 1.8V, at the same product, so i am confused(created thread on intel/memory, but no luck so far) .

The processor is @3.33GHz, x12.5, fsb 266, i believe identical to yours.
I have selected the 1.3V at VTT_CPU Over Voltage and [667] (3:5 ratio) at Memory options.

I have seen people that don't know where timings can be modified on this kind of bios. In Advanced/Chipset/North Bridge Configuration/Configure DRAM Timings by spd = [Disabled] and it activates the Timings settings menu below it.

Oh, and if anyone can please tell me... What DOES my RAM stock voltage is supposed to be? Some vendors say: "1.8V-2.0V", and i think that's silly, because there is a big difference between those two voltages. Either is one or another, can't be both.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


first of all, many thanx for ur reply, i really appreciate ur help

i am still reading ur first reply and trying to understand it fully









for this reply, well i changed something called *Memory Over Voltage [AUTO]* in my bios to 2.000000V

right now i am using 677 mhz dram frequency and 266mhz fsb










You got it....

Yes Memory Over Voltage is actually the stuff you change the voltage of your DIMMs at... 
So as youve said running FSB at 266mhz and DRAM frequency at 667Mhz will give you FSB







RAM ratio of 1:3.3 (u get 3.3 by dividing 667mhz by 200mhz - 200mhz is the def FSB frequency). The ratio is always calculated by dividing the selection u made by the default FSB speed number...

What CPU-Z is showing as 444.3Mhz is actualy double that since DDR = Double Data Rate meaning that DDR2 (and DDR) modules efectively run at double the speed you set. So your modules are actually running 444.3Mhz*2=888.6Mhz DDR2 speed.

since you dont really have an "OC friendly" motherboard thats what is probalby causing your modules to refuse running at 1066mhz. You could try setting your timings to CL6 (6-6-6-18 or 6-7-6-18) and then try to boot at 1066mhz... and after that try and tighten the timings with memset. Stick with 2.0V on the DIMMs

The guys at Tomshardware.com probalby used a good overclocking motherboard wich will actually have better and more powerfull power area managing the DIMMs...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*

i'll be honest with u, i am not too sure if this is the vdimm voltage, as the minimum value for it is 1.85V (as can be seen in the bios photo)


Some motherboards have def vdimm at 1.8V some at 1.85V. Given the fact you have a less expensive motherboard that is supposed to perform equally less effective i am not a bit amazed that you have scarce OC options in its BIOS...

@Nemaca

P5KPL-AM and P5KPL-CM seem to be almost the same motherboards only the AM version can only be found in Europe (by quicksearching, but not 100% sure). So the BIOS on both should be exactly the same. And AM version looks like a newer revision of tha CM.

Also what is the exact serial number on your DDR2 modules?


----------



## miloshs

Nemaca, just found it...

If your RAM is 
*KHX6400D2/2G2GB DDR2 800MHz Non-ECC CL55-5-5-15*

then the default voltage at stock should be 2.0V. You can check it at  KINGSTON website just to make sure.

And you actually have a single channel memory... which kinda sucks, better get that exchanged for some dual channels for some increased performance. 
Being that they are *single channel* modules i'm not sure if u'd get dual channel performance if you had two of those installed... Could be, but then again im not 100% sure.

EDIT:
Funny guys there at Kingston, if you look at this PDF document they actually say oposite of what is written on their website. PDF says that theyre supposed to have default voltage of 1.85V at 800Mhz CL5... and 1.8V at 667Mhz CL5.

If you keep 'em at stock running at 1.85V or 2.0V wont really make a difference... If youre really interested you could contack Kingston's support and ask them, but im pretty sure they will just read out whats in the PDF i linked


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemaca*


I have seen people that don't know where timings can be modified on this kind of bios. In Advanced/Chipset/North Bridge Configuration/Configure DRAM Timings by spd = [Disabled] and it activates the Timings settings menu below it.


i just checked my bios, and i had this option already enabled, but there r no further options to configure the ram settings !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


You got it....

Yes Memory Over Voltage is actually the stuff you change the voltage of your DIMMs at... 
So as youve said running FSB at 266mhz and DRAM frequency at 667Mhz will give you FSB







RAM ratio of 1:3.3 (u get 3.3 by dividing 667mhz by 200mhz - 200mhz is the def FSB frequency). The ratio is always calculated by dividing the selection u made by the default FSB speed number...

What CPU-Z is showing as 444.3Mhz is actualy double that since DDR = Double Data Rate meaning that DDR2 (and DDR) modules efectively run at double the speed you set. So your modules are actually running 444.3Mhz*2=888.6Mhz DDR2 speed.

since you dont really have an "OC friendly" motherboard thats what is probalby causing your modules to refuse running at 1066mhz. You could try setting your timings to CL6 (6-6-6-18 or 6-7-6-18) and then try to boot at 1066mhz... and after that try and tighten the timings with memset. Stick with 2.0V on the DIMMs

The guys at Tomshardware.com probalby used a good overclocking motherboard wich will actually have better and more powerfull power area managing the DIMMs...

Some motherboards have def vdimm at 1.8V some at 1.85V. Given the fact you have a less expensive motherboard that is supposed to perform equally less effective i am not a bit amazed that you have scarce OC options in its BIOS...


aite, but the thing is for some reason i can't change the tCL value to anything other than 5 !










is there anyway to unlock it ?


----------



## nemaca

Thanks again, miloshs, i read the site, on the link you told me before, it says 2.0V. Also, on that site there is a small link right at that description that leads to a pdf details, in which the voltage is said to be 1.8V. The voltage specified on my module is 1.85V. Isn't that confusing?







.

So can i play nice and safe at 2.0V, like you said? Giving that i already have them at 444MHz (888 frequency from 800).
Why do i ask? because this is whats drawing me back from booting windows at 3,76GHz. If i lower timings to 6-6-6-6-18 and also some of the other options (memset) to the specified 400MHz shown in the spd option, could that give me a better chance to actually boot?

@Babylonian I noticed the tCL has to be modified from BIOS, and i posted up where to go, rest is doable in windows.


----------



## miloshs

@Babylonian

I doubt you can unlock it, since i think thats a mobo limitation. Its quite possible that you guys' motherboard just cant go lover on tCL!!!

@Nemaca

When overclocking you CPU its always best to lower the FSB:RAM ratio to 1:1 (if possible, if not then 1:2). That will exclude your RAM from the equation since it will be running at much lower speed than default hence it will not prevent you from overclocking the CPU further.

I dont know how you went with your OC-ing, but it goes something like this:

1. lower CPU multiplier to its lowest setting (x6 in E5x00 case)
2. lower RAM speed to its lowest setting (1:1 ratio)
3. increase the FSB until you can no longer boot, start by increasing by 20mhz, and after 280-300mhz total FSB lower the increments to 5mhz. Once u can no longer boot decrease the FSB by 2-3Mhz and if it boots, start increasing the FSB by 1Mhz increments until it can no longer boot - there you go, you found out the max FSB at wich you CPU will boot (write it down







)
4. you can then test the FSBxMulti combo to the best of your abilities. It's all about trying it out what suits you/your rig best.

5. after you found a stable OC (or the one youre satisfied with) you can start increasing the FSB:RAM ratio in oprder to OC the RAM's.

6. try and keep all of your components cool, including the DIMMs, NB and the CPU

OC-ing is one BIG trial and error test









And yes, setting the spd in BIOS at 400mhz would give you 1:2 ratio, which would lower your ram speed to 667Mhz (if your FSB's at 333mhz) and it will give you a better chance of booting at 3.76Ghz.

If you dont plan on OC-ing your modules too much 1.85-1.9V is just fine. Since your module is 800mhz CL5 i would say they are not really overclockable and you should probably stick to close-to-stock speeds at 1.85V. Usually 800Mhz CL4 modules run at 1.9-1.95V, and 1066mhz CL4 run at 2.1-2.2V. 
So the more MHZ + faster timings = more voltage needed.

I think 1.85V is quite enough for your module...


----------



## wes45013

If nothing else works it MIGHT help to bump the mch voltage a notch. I dunno.


----------



## nemaca

Great sketch!
I'll follow that, and my intuition brought me to a very rough form of the same idea. But you got the... erm... Experience







, which i am just beginning to build up now.

For now i have to stick to this mainboard that allows me to fine tune only FSB. The ratio options i have are: [auto][667][800], stated at DRAM Frequency in BIOS. How do they translate in x:x form?

The tools are poor, but that i guess is best for a newcomer in this domain









Thanks again


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wes45013* 
If nothing else works it MIGHT help to bump the mch voltage a notch. I dunno.

Yep... might help.

Also nemaca, just reading back a few posts. I doubt 1.3V vCore will get you to 3.76Ghz. If you can try 1.34-1.35V, but dont try it with stock cooler









And if OC ing mch stick at under 1.4V or max at exactly 1.4V (not sure about options on your mobo, but mine offers up to 1.8V i think)

EDIT: as iv'e said a few posts back u get the X:X ratio by dividing the option in BIOS (Auto,667,800...) with the default FSB speed for your CPU (thats 200)... so you get for 667mhz 667/200=3.335, and for 800/200=4. I guess AUTO option will always try and keep the ratio at the value that will always keep your DIMMs at around 800mhz DDR2 speed (stock speed for your modules)


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
i just checked my bios, and i had this option already enabled, but there r no further options to configure the ram settings !

aite, but the thing is for some reason i can't change the tCL value to anything other than 5 !










is there anyway to unlock it ?

CAS can only be changed in BIOS. MEMset is unable to change CAS.

I see a little bit of talk about 1GB modules vs 2GB modules. For the record, more ram is always faster! In my own test I found that 4GB @800Mhz is faster then 2GB @1200Mhz. So I wouldn't be to worried about 2GB sticks not being able to OC as well. They will still be faster.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca* 
@Babylonian I noticed the tCL has to be modified from BIOS, and i posted up where to go, rest is doable in windows.

oops, my bad








i misunderstood u, u r absolutely right, as soon as i disabled that option, i got the option to modify the timings, but surprise surprise, the max value for tRAS, is 15 !

plus i tried using the slowest timings at those options, and using 800mhz for dram, and the computer did boot but after few seconds of windows, the computer shut down !

simply, its impossible to achieve 800mhz dram with this mobo we got !

also i tried the timings 4-4-4-12 for the 667mhz dram, and it also failed
it would only work when i set the tCL to 5 (5-4-4-12), so may be there was a good reason for the tCL to be locked in MemSet after all !


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
CAS can only be changed in BIOS. MEMset is unable to change CAS.

I see a little bit of talk about 1GB modules vs 2GB modules. For the record, more ram is always faster! In my own test I found that 4GB @800Mhz is faster then 2GB @1200Mhz. So I wouldn't be to worried about 2GB sticks not being able to OC as well. They will still be faster.

Eh, good thing theres always someone that knows more









Tnx PizzaMan


----------



## Babylonian

ok, i just want to try now to oc to 3.75 ghz
do i just change the fsb to 300 and change the vcore to 1.3625 V (the max my mobo allows)
or r there anything else beside those that i have to change ?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
simply, its impossible to achieve 800mhz dram with this mobo we got !

also i tried the timings 4-4-4-12 for the 667mhz dram, and it also failed
it would only work when i set the tCL to 5 (5-4-4-12), so may be there was a good reason for the tCL to be locked in MemSet after all !


Are we talking here about DDR2 running at 800mhz or setting "DRAM frequency" in BIOS at 800mhz?

you should also check if someone with the same mobo had similar problems/limitations...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian*
ok, i just want to try now to oc to 3.75 ghz
do i just change the fsb to 300 and change the vcore to 1.3625 V (the max my mobo allows)
or r there anything else beside those that i have to change ?

Hehe, hasty aren't we...









Try the steps i proveded couple posts back, and we'll see what happens.
Do you have Everest 5.0 or SpeedFan installed? What is the vCore readout in these monitoring programs currently, and what FSB and MULTI are you at now?

Run Core Temp and tell us what is VID value thats stated there?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
oops, my bad








i misunderstood u, u r absolutely right, as soon as i disabled that option, i got the option to modify the timings, but surprise surprise, the max value for tRAS, is 15 !

plus i tried using the slowest timings at those options, and using 800mhz for dram, and the computer did boot but after few seconds of windows, the computer shut down !

simply, its impossible to achieve 800mhz dram with this mobo we got !

also i tried the timings 4-4-4-12 for the 667mhz dram, and it also failed
it would only work when i set the tCL to 5 (5-4-4-12), so may be there was a good reason for the tCL to be locked in MemSet after all !

Doesn't matter what mobo you have. You will not be able to change CAS while the system is running. It most be set during POST. Try booting at 4-5-5-15 then after systems boots try to tighten down the rest.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Are we talking here about DDR2 running at 800mhz or setting "DRAM frequency" in BIOS at 800mhz?

you should also check if someone with the same mobo had similar problems/limitations...

Hehe, hasty aren't we...









Try the steps i proveded couple posts back, and we'll see what happens.
Do you have Everest 5.0 or SpeedFan installed? What is the vCore readout in these monitoring programs currently, and what FSB and MULTI are you at now?

Run Core Temp and tell us what is VID value thats stated there?


Quote:

Are we talking here about DDR2 running at 800mhz or setting "DRAM frequency" in BIOS at 800mhz?
i meant setting the "DRAM frequency" in BIOS to 800mhz, which as u and kirayamato26 said mean ddr2 running at 1066mhz

Quote:

Try the steps i proveded couple posts back, and we'll see what happens.
Do you have Everest 5.0 or SpeedFan installed? What is the vCore readout in these monitoring programs currently, and what FSB and MULTI are you at now?
i am doing now 12.5 x 266.6
my VID is 1.2125V
i set my vcore in the bios to +100 mV (i.e. 1.3125V)

currently, vcore according to cpuz = 1.296 V and according to speedfan = 1.30V


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Doesn't matter what mobo you have. You will not be able to change CAS while the system is running. It most be set during POST. Try booting at 4-5-5-15 then after systems boots try to tighten down the rest.

alright, let me try that now


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


i meant setting the "DRAM frequency" in BIOS to 800mhz, which as u and kirayamato26 said mean ddr2 running at 1066mhz


Thats what i tought, just wanted to check.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*

i am doing now 12.5 x 266.6
my VID is 1.2125V
i set my vcore in the bios to +100 mV (i.e. 1.3125V)

currently, vcore according to cpuz = 1.296 V and according to speedfan = 1.30V


Try what i've said in post #3500, and we'll go from there...
My personal opinion is that you'll need 1.35-1.3625V to get to 3.76Ghz, but we'll leave that for later... 
Try and find out your max bootable FSB speed (steps 1.-3., post #3500),and we'll see what happens then.

Off to bed now (2:36AM here), see you guys tommorow


----------



## nemaca

Well, that's why i asked about the meaning of [667][800] in x:x, because you told me i should get as close to 1:2, but i only know that [667] is 3:5. Hm, i might be just a bit lazy here atm







, prolly math should help me get it straight.
Also works up to fsb300 at x12 multiplier
Anyway, here are my tools in BIOS:

Voltages:
VTT_CPU Over Voltage" with 3 options: Auto; 1,25V; 1,3V.
1,8V Dual Over Voltage: auto; 1.8V; 2.0V

"
Monitoring from BIOS:

VCORE: 1.272V
3.3V: 3.344V
5V: 5.120V
12V: 12.091V

The overclock area on voltage has 2 more options: 1.25V Over Voltage and 1.5V Over Voltage, but i believe none has anything to do with CPU.
"
And i do not have vCore option, like Babylonian has in his BIOS.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Doesn't matter what mobo you have. You will not be able to change CAS while the system is running. It most be set during POST. Try booting at 4-5-5-15 then after systems boots try to tighten down the rest.


i just tried booting at 4-5-5-15 with dram frequency at 677 mhz and it failed









this mobo is hopeless !


----------



## Babylonian

yo, how do u lower the CPU multiplier ?
i can't see such an option in the bios


----------



## nemaca

Go to Advanced/configure CPU/CPU ratio/[Auto] and type in the ratio you want. Read first the min and max ratio, should be x6.0-x12.5.

I'm off for tonight too


----------



## miloshs

Well yes... is just kinda different callculation...

the way i said is 667/200=3.335 which gets you the "effective speed" of your ram. Multiply FSB with 3.335 snd u get RAM speed...

The way CPU-Z reads it is 3/5=1/1.66=1.66 ratio, then u multiply FSB with 1.66 and u get RAM speed, but since its DDR memory u have to multiply it with two once more to get "effective speed" of your module... 1.66x2=3.335









So its the same thing only in two different ways









Whats the max FSB u can get to work with x6 multi?

@Babylonian

It might be that u got faulty module(s), or that u didn't buy the "exact" modules that were reviewed on tomshardware website...


----------



## nemaca

i figured the x:x, i simply did both and booted, then cpuz.
800=1:2 & 667=3:5









My max fsb was 300, and i think the ram gave up on me







I'm pretty sure actually.
And that is thanks to the mobo limited options, even Babylonian mobo is better than mine







It has vCore modifiers, mine just missed that one


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemaca*


Go to Advanced/configure CPU/CPU ratio/[Auto] and type in the ratio you want. Read first the min and max ratio, should be x6.0-x12.5.

I'm off for tonight too










thanks


----------



## download00502

I have my e5400 at 3.64ghz. It became unstable at 3.7.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca* 
i figured the x:x, i simply did both and booted, then cpuz.
800=1:2 & 667=3:5









My max fsb was 300, and i think the ram gave up on me







I'm pretty sure actually.
And that is thanks to the mobo limited options, even Babylonian mobo is better than mine







It has vCore modifiers, mine just missed that one









Well the mobo is the key element when it comes to overclocking, have a low-end motherboard and you can go nowhere, or the worst case scenario is having a low-end motherboard WITH overclocking optios that will very likely burn your stuff if you go overboard with it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *download00502* 
I have my e5400 at 3.64ghz. It became unstable at 3.7.

If you did everything right while OC-ing, then i would say your motherboard is choking the whole process. E5400 chips are known to overclock better than E5200, and with less voltage.
Try adding some vcore to the CPU...

And first read last 2-3 pages of this thread before asking any questions, most of the begginer questions are answered yesterday (last 2-3 pages)


----------



## Babylonian

PLEASE HELP ME !!!!
after trying few fsb values and a few ram latencies, now i started to get the BSOD with the "stop: 0x00000024" message !!
i tried to revert everything back in the bios to the original default settings, still windows wouldn't start up !
as soon as windows as about to load, i get BSOD with that message

how this happened, i was trying fsb of 280mhz and it was working and then 285 mhz, and it didn't work, but when i changed the ram timings to 6-7-7-18 using bios and memset, it worked, and then i further changed the timings to 6-7-7-20, and then 288mhz failed, then i started to decrease the fsb to try and check the max stable fsb, but then what ever i try fails, even default 200mhz

all the options of start windows in safe mode, start with the last known good configurations, etc.. don't work, and still gives me BSOD

now what do i do, plz help me









(i am using another computer right now, and at this very moment i am using memtest+ to check if there is a plm with the ram, its still checking now for errors, and the timings according to it is 5-5-5-15)


----------



## Babylonian

ok, i finished testing with memtest+
there r no errors with the ram


----------



## miloshs

If i got it right you already reverted to BIOS defaults?
Seems to me like either:

1. Your Windows installation got corrupt (99% that this is the problem)
2. Your HDD is messed up (bad sectors, dying hdd, or such...)

You can try THIS, and if that doesnt work i think the problem can be solved by deleting all the partitions on the drive where your Windows is installed, and make new ones, then install Windows again (be sure to hook that hdd to your other PC, and backup all the things you need, cuz deleting partitions WILL ERASE ALL data on the harddrive).

Unfortunately things like these go hand in hand with overclocking, and theres always a possibility bad things will happen.

check out that link i provided and try that stuff out, seems to me thats exactly the problem youre having...


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


If i got it right you already reverted to BIOS defaults?
Seems to me like either:

1. Your Windows installation got corrupt (99% that this is the problem)
2. Your HDD is messed up (bad sectors, dying hdd, or such...)

You can try THIS, and if that doesnt work i think the problem can be solved by deleting all the partitions on the drive where your Windows is installed, and make new ones, then install Windows again (be sure to hook that hdd to your other PC, and backup all the things you need, cuz deleting partitions WILL ERASE ALL data on the harddrive).

Unfortunately things like these go hand in hand with overclocking, and theres always a possibility bad things will happen.

check out that link i provided and try that stuff out, seems to me thats exactly the problem youre having...


first of all thanks alot for the help, its really very kind of u

well for a starter i can't get windows to start at all, so unfortunately THIS doesn't work

i'm gonna try now hooking up my hdd to my older pc, and lets see how it goes

ps: will my older pc recognise my new hdd as a primary drive or a secondary drive
i mean in sata, is there a slave and master ?


----------



## metal_gunjee

You won't have to worry about master and slave with sata.
I've found that if you try and use the same hard drive / windows installation on another computer, chances are it wont boot because of different chipset and such. If you wanna try you'll probably have to use the bios boot menu.
If there's already an os on this other computer maybe you could use it to chkdsk the drive in question.

On the other hand, miloshs is right. You'll probably end up reinstalling windows. OS files can become corrupted and all kinds of crazy **** can happen from unstable overclocks.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


You won't have to worry about master and slave with sata.
I've found that if you try and use the same hard drive / windows installation on another computer, chances are it wont boot because of different chipset and such. If you wanna try you'll probably have to use the bios boot menu.
If there's already an os on this other computer maybe you could use it to chkdsk the drive in question.


cool, let me try that that now


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
You won't have to worry about master and slave with sata.
I've found that if you try and use the same hard drive / windows installation on another computer, chances are it wont boot because of different chipset and such. If you wanna try you'll probably have to use the bios boot menu.
If there's already an os on this other computer maybe you could use it to chkdsk the drive in question.

On the other hand, miloshs is right. You'll probably end up reinstalling windows. OS files can become corrupted and all kinds of crazy **** can happen from unstable overclocks.

damn! my old HP computer won't start up when it connected to my messed up hdd !
it only started up when i disabled the messed up hdd from the bios
what can i do now ?


----------



## kirayamato26

Either your HDD is dead, or it needs a reformat.
So your options are, pretty much, buy a new HDD, or reformat it.


----------



## madmike0408

yeah when your pc reboots from a failed OC it corrupts the boot.ini or something like that. just format it. If you had windows 7 it fixes things like that automatically.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Either your HDD is dead, or it needs a reformat.
So your options are, pretty much, buy a new HDD, or reformat it.


how can i reformat it now ?
every time i insert the vista dvd, as soon as it is about to start windows, i get BSOD
my computer is like only working in dos (e.g. memtest+ worked without a plm), is there a dos way to reformat or repair ?


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


yeah when your pc reboots from a failed OC it corrupts the boot.ini or something like that. just format it. If you had windows 7 it fixes things like that automatically.


if i try to install win 7 over vista, will that solve the plm ?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


damn! my old HP computer won't start up when it connected to my messed up hdd !
it only started up when i disabled the messed up hdd from the bios
what can i do now ?


Before formatting and deliting partitions... did you try booting into safe mode?
While your computer is starting repeatedly press F8 key, and it will give you the options menu and select SAFE MODE...

If it doesnt boot into SAFE MODE, you next option is to throw in your VISTA DVD and boot from DVD drive, and then try and repair the installation either manually (which you probably wont know how) or just use the Automated Recovery (press F2 once you booted from DVD)...

One more thing, did you try booting your old HP PC with just the new HDD or OLD+NEW? Is your OLD hard drive IDE or SATA?

And unfortunately if you want to install Windows 7 over Vista that wont be possible. More precise it will be possible but only if you let Win7 installation format your HDD and install a fresh copy of Win7... That can potentially solve your problem!


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Before formatting and deliting partitions... did you try booting into safe mode?
While your computer is starting repeatedly press F8 key, and it will give you the options menu and select SAFE MODE...

If it doesnt boot into SAFE MODE, you next option is to throw in your VISTA DVD and boot from DVD drive, and then try and repair the installation either manually (which you probably wont know how) or just use the Automated Recovery (press F2 once you booted from DVD)...

One more thing, did you try booting your old HP PC with just the new HDD or OLD+NEW? Is your OLD hard drive IDE or SATA?

And unfortunately if you want to install Windows 7 over Vista that wont be possible. More precise it will be possible but only if you let Win7 installation format your HDD and install a fresh copy of Win7... That can potentially solve your problem!



Quote:



Before formatting and deliting partitions... did you try booting into safe mode?
While your computer is starting repeatedly press F8 key, and it will give you the options menu and select SAFE MODE...


i tried it and i tried all other option and it all failed and gave me BSOD

Quote:



One more thing, did you try booting your old HP PC with just the new HDD or OLD+NEW? Is your OLD hard drive IDE or SATA?


my hdd original hdd is sata (just like the new messed up one)
i tried to boot my old HP computer with OLD+NEW hdd, i just replaced the sata and power cables of the dvd drive with the new hdd, i.e. currently on my HP computer i don't have a dvd drive
in bios, it tells me that sata 1 is the original hdd of the HP computer, and sata 2 is for the new hdd (the messed up one)
currently i am using the hp computer by disabling the new messed up hdd from the bios

Quote:



And unfortunately if you want to install Windows 7 over Vista that wont be possible. More precise it will be possible but only if you let Win7 installation format your HDD and install a fresh copy of Win7... That can potentially solve your problem!


can't i just install it on a new fragment ?
i still had about 200 gb free on my new messed up hdd

Quote:



If it doesnt boot into SAFE MODE, you next option is to throw in your VISTA DVD and boot from DVD drive, and then try and repair the installation either manually (which you probably wont know how) or just use the Automated Recovery (press F2 once you booted from DVD)...


let me try this now, i think the Automated Recovery failed, but lets give it another try


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


can't i just install it on a new fragment ?
i still had about 200 gb free on my new messed up hdd

let me try this now, i think the Automated Recovery failed, but lets give it another try



Yes you can install a fresh copy of Win7 on a new partition (fragment as you call it), and try and boot in Win7 and then use the steps from the link i gave you few posts back...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*

my hdd original hdd is sata (just like the new messed up one)
i tried to boot my old HP computer with OLD+NEW hdd, i just replaced the sata and power cables of the dvd drive with the new hdd, i.e. currently on my HP computer i don't have a dvd drive
in bios, it tells me that sata 1 is the original hdd of the HP computer, and sata 2 is for the new hdd (the messed up one)
currently i am using the hp computer by disabling the new messed up hdd from the bios


If the thing with Win7 on a new partition doesnt work out, its like 99% chance your HDD is either dead or half-way dead (irrepairable), so if you get it to work somehow quickly copy all of your stuff to some other media (spare HDD, DVD, USB stick or such...) cuz it will probably die very soon.

The good thing is that HDD's usually have 3 yrs warranty (if you bought pre-assembled PC chances are that your warranty is for the whole PC and not every part by itself.Depending on the manufaturer they usually give out 1,2 or 3 yrs warranty for the pre-assembled rigs, and most of the time 2nd and 3rd year is extra cash), and you can easily get a new one as replacement if you bought your HDD less than 3 yrs ago...


----------



## nemaca

Hi,

6 hours and 5 minutes OCCT cpu:linpack, test mode:max. I'll do an 8 hours one in a few days ind if passes that one, i'll just rest comfy and enjoy the new processor this mobo gave me







. I hope that's enough for a trouble free test, even if someone said i should do a 24hrs test.

_CPU e5200_: 3.33GHz, 266fsb, x12.5, vcore 1.288V, *HS&C=stock*
_Kingston HyperX khx6400d2/2g_ (1 module 2gb single sided): Ratio 3:5, 444.4MHz, 5-5-5-15 2T (memset 4.0: 5-5-5-5-15 / 6-43-4-14-12-3-8-5-5-2600T-2T)

No other modification.

Temps:

Real Temp 3.0: 40Â°C, TJMax:100, dist to TJMax 60(duh).
Maximum temp during above OCCT test: 68Â°C.
Memory module: required a fan to be cool, without it was rather hot.

Is there a test based on a final note point result(like 3dmark or something) for RAM memory?

@miloshs: man, i just dived into your motherboards bios, and i must say, you got some piece of work there. In comparison, my mobo is deep into the stone age. Hands down for P5Q-E.


----------



## miloshs

Nemace, good things worked out for you. I'm glad i could help in any way... Getting 3.33Ghz with your mobo is great achievement.
As far as goes for RAM memory, you don't really have to test it out... running at 888mhz CL5 is definately faster that 800mhz CL5 stock so be cool and enjoy your new speeds









Yep P5Q-E is a great motherboar, but i got it cuz the one i wanted wasn't in stock (damnit). When i was out buying a mobo+CPU combo i already sold my old PC and needed a rig quick so i had to get it... The one i was shooting for was Gigabyte EP45-UD3R, check some reviews and see what that one does to your PC parts









I'm off to install Win7 x64 Ultimate RC and see how it performs...









Cheers, keep it cool


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Yes you can install a fresh copy of Win7 on a new partition (fragment as you call it), and try and boot in Win7 and then use the steps from the link i gave you few posts back...

If the thing with Win7 on a new partition doesnt work out, its like 99% chance your HDD is either dead or half-way dead (irrepairable), so if you get it to work somehow quickly copy all of your stuff to some other media (spare HDD, DVD, USB stick or such...) cuz it will probably die very soon.

The good thing is that HDD's usually have 3 yrs warranty (if you bought pre-assembled PC chances are that your warranty is for the whole PC and not every part by itself.Depending on the manufaturer they usually give out 1,2 or 3 yrs warranty for the pre-assembled rigs, and most of the time 2nd and 3rd year is extra cash), and you can easily get a new one as replacement if you bought your HDD less than 3 yrs ago...


Quote:

Yes you can install a fresh copy of Win7 on a new partition (fragment as you call it), and try and boot in Win7 and then use the steps from the link i gave you few posts back...
i am downloading Win 7 now, let's hope that it'll work
and yes i meant new partition
















Quote:

If the thing with Win7 on a new partition doesnt work out, its like 99% chance your HDD is either dead or half-way dead (irrepairable), so if you get it to work somehow quickly copy all of your stuff to some other media (spare HDD, DVD, USB stick or such...) cuz it will probably die very soon.
i'll definitely do that if i am lucky enough to be able to access the old files somehow

Quote:

The good thing is that HDD's usually have 3 yrs warranty (if you bought pre-assembled PC chances are that your warranty is for the whole PC and not every part by itself.Depending on the manufaturer they usually give out 1,2 or 3 yrs warranty for the pre-assembled rigs, and most of the time 2nd and 3rd year is extra cash), and you can easily get a new one as replacement if you bought your HDD less than 3 yrs ago...
well i bought it on 07/04/09, so thats about 2 months ago, which is good i guess

i better get ready to contact those guys here !
http://www.hitachigst.com/portal/sit...star/7K1000.B/


----------



## miloshs

Babylonian...

To tell you the truth i had similar problems with Hitachi HDD's... One of them arrived DOA when i was building my brothers PC, and it was also a Deskstar but of 400gb capacity...

I'm not really keen on trusting Hitachi's hard drives, but eh things happen when you least expect them to









Good luck on the Win7 stuff, hope you at least get your data back if nothing else works out...


----------



## madmike0408

I don't think your hard drive is dying. I am almost certain that since you were BSOD'ing so much you just corrupted your boot files. Try formatting and if that doesn't fix it then you know for sure its the hard drive actually going bad.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


I don't think your hard drive is dying. I am almost certain that since you were BSOD'ing so much you just corrupted your boot files. Try formatting and if that doesn't fix it then you know for sure its the hard drive actually going bad.


i definitely corrupted and f***ed up my boot files !

but how can i format now in dos ?
every time i insert the vista dvd, as soon as it is about to load windows, it BSOD !
basically anything that is windows and not dos will BSOD on me

and as miloshs said:

Quote:



boot from DVD drive, and then try and repair the installation either manually (which you probably wont know how)


how do i manually repair the installation ?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


I don't think your hard drive is dying. I am almost certain that since you were BSOD'ing so much you just corrupted your boot files. Try formatting and if that doesn't fix it then you know for sure its the hard drive actually going bad.



+1

Also if reformatting doesnt work out, try deleting all of your partitions and making a new partition(s)!!!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


i definitely corrupted and f***ed up my boot files !

but how can i format now in dos ?


You have to set up your PC in BIOS so it boots from the directly from the DVD (not sure if you ever done that), then when installer starts youl have the option to formatt and/or delete partitions...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*

how do i manually repair the installation ?


Not sure about that one, never done it. Might wanna check google on that, but i doubt "average person" could handle it... first of all i guess you actually have to know where to find the stuff (files or folders) that went ku-ku, and then replace them from the DVD disc by manually copying, but as ive said someone else might be able to help you more...

Maybe this can help LINKY!!!

Also this might help with manual repair of ntfs.sys file that got corrupt LINKY!!! (just look at the RESOLUTION part, and ignore the rest)


----------



## nemaca

Yes, miloshs, you helped me out the most, good to have your thoughts and ideas well organized, i like mine messy.

Today i had TWO great achievements: put fan on my RAM and made Creme Brulee by myself














.

Anyway, it seems I need a new RAM module, preferable 800MHz, so mommyboard sees it, and a lot more oc-able if want to push the CPU more, after my Freezer7 comes.

So, for a while, I'm set, next month, maybe i'll resume serious work at this, meanwhile, i'll just run more tests and keep my eyes on you







.

Keep the show running







.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Maybe this can help LINKY!!!


this link simply doesn't work for me, bcz i can't get such a screen:










before it show up, i get BSOD !

for this one: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822800

i gota try it, i hope that vista is similar to xp


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemaca*


Yes, miloshs, you helped me out the most, good to have your thoughts and ideas well organized, i like mine messy.

Today i had TWO great achievements: put fan on my RAM and made Creme Brulee by myself














.

Anyway, it seems I need a new RAM module, preferable 800MHz, so mommyboard sees it, and a lot more oc-able if want to push the CPU more, after my Freezer7 comes.

So, for a while, I'm set, next month, maybe i'll resume serious work at this, meanwhile, i'll just run more tests and keep my eyes on you







.

Keep the show running







.


OMG Creme Brulee... if i was close by i'd want you to come buy and bring me one, love that stuff... lol together with La Mousse au chocolat hehe























:thumbs:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


this link simply doesn't work for me, bcz i can't get such a screen:

before it show up, i get BSOD !

for this one: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/822800

i gota try it, i hope that vista is similar to xp


So yure saying that you cant boot from DVD?!?! The screenshot you posted is achieved by booting from Vista directly from DVD!!!


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


So yure saying that you cant boot from DVD?!?! The screenshot you posted is achieved by booting from Vista directly from DVD!!!


i can't as soon, as that picture is about to load i BSOD !


----------



## madmike0408

When your pc is booting up, press delete to go into bios. Once you are in your bios look for something that says boot order or boot options, then set your first boot device to your DVD drive. I don't know anything about your motherboard so I can't be too specific about it.


----------



## budgetgamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


i can't as soon, as that picture is about to load i BSOD !


Sorry if I missed something, kinda just jumping in here.

Sounds to me like something isn't stable. If you haven't done so already try loading BIOS defaults and perhaps try running memtest as well.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Babylonian*


i can't as soon, as that picture is about to load i BSOD !


Sounds to me like youre not booting from DVD, do what Mike just said and if that doesnt work you can try and boot from the XP CD (if you can find one) or maybe download some DOS tools, burn them on the CD and try and boot like that.

What i personally like is the Ultimate BOOT CD (http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/) which is quite a powerfull tool to use when experiencing problems like these, but it can be intimidating to begginer PC user!!! If everything is ok with your HDD, then ultimate boot cd will definately be able to help you to reformatt and/or delete/make partitions on your HDD...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *budgetgamer*

Sorry if I missed something, kinda just jumping in here.

Sounds to me like something isn't stable. If you haven't done so already try loading BIOS defaults and perhaps try running memtest as well.


He said he already tried reverting to BIOS defaults... i guess he needs something that bypasses any sign of Windows (since Vista and Win7 have windows like setups that might be a problem)... XP CD or Ultimate BOOT CD could possibly help with that...


----------



## budgetgamer

Quote:



He said he already tried reverting to BIOS defaults... i guess he needs something that bypasses any sign of Windows (since Vista and Win7 have windows like setups that might be a problem)... XP CD or Ultimate BOOT CD could possibly help with that...


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *budgetgamer*












Don't think i'm trying to diss you mate, i was just informing you of the things that are behind us...









Keep 'elping mate


----------



## budgetgamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Don't think i'm trying to diss you mate, i was just informing you of the things that are behind us...









Keep 'elping mate










No offense taken, thank you for filling me in


----------



## metal_gunjee

If I were him I would've thrown the computer across the room already. But then again I have _little_ patience. LOL!









Hence the reason I'm stuck @ 3.85GHz!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


If I were him I would've thrown the computer across the room already. But then again I have _little_ patience. LOL!









Hence the reason I'm stuck @ 3.85GHz!


LOL... you sound like me... I wanna







my PC every occasion i get!!!


----------



## download00502

To those of you running at or above 1.4 volts, Do you run it like that 24/7 and have you noticed any degradation?


----------



## kirayamato26

I think some of them have run it for over 6 months now, and it's still going strong. Personally, my OCs get unstable with a 4C change in ambient temperature, which is pretty common. So I gotta change my voltages like every week.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


When your pc is booting up, press delete to go into bios. Once you are in your bios look for something that says boot order or boot options, then set your first boot device to your DVD drive. I don't know anything about your motherboard so I can't be too specific about it.


i already made my dvd drive as the primary, and my hdd as the secondary
in fact i tried all kind of different ways and they all failed !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *budgetgamer*


Sorry if I missed something, kinda just jumping in here.

Sounds to me like something isn't stable. If you haven't done so already try loading BIOS defaults and perhaps try running memtest as well.


i already loaded defaults, and i run memtest+ and i had no errors with the ram

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Sounds to me like youre not booting from DVD, do what Mike just said and if that doesnt work you can try and boot from the XP CD (if you can find one) or maybe download some DOS tools, burn them on the CD and try and boot like that.

What i personally like is the Ultimate BOOT CD (http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/) which is quite a powerfull tool to use when experiencing problems like these, but it can be intimidating to begginer PC user!!! If everything is ok with your HDD, then ultimate boot cd will definately be able to help you to reformatt and/or delete/make partitions on your HDD...

He said he already tried reverting to BIOS defaults... i guess he needs something that bypasses any sign of Windows (since Vista and Win7 have windows like setups that might be a problem)... XP CD or Ultimate BOOT CD could possibly help with that...


i just tried win 7 and as u said, bcz it has windows set up, it BSOD as well !

luckily i do have xp pro sp2 32-bit cd on me !
but when i got the dos screen and i selected to install (Enter), i got BSOD with the IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL message
the same thing happened when i tried the recovery option (R)
note: my old OS on the hdd is 64-bit vista ultimate

now, i am trying Ultimate Boot CD, its pretty complicated !

ps: is it worth trying to get hold of xp 64-bit, or do u reckon i will still have the same plm as i did with xp 32-bit ?


----------



## Babylonian

plz, could anybody who knows how to use Ultimate Boot CD, give me some suggestion on what options should i select and what steps should i take

it just have too many options !










http://mrbass.org/ubcd/

many thanx in advance


----------



## miloshs

Try with:

1. [Filesystem tools 1/2] -> [1] MBRtool V2.2.100 (this could possibly help you fix the master boot record

2. [Filesystem tools 1/2] -> [F7] XFDISK V0.9.3.B (probably the best tool to format your partitions, not sure if it has partitioning options too)

3. [Filesystem tools 1/2] -> [F1] Ranish Partition Manager V2.44 (to try and delete partitions and make new ones)

4. [Hard disk tools 1/5] -> Disc Manager V10 (maybe help you format the drive and/or make partitions)

Other than that i cant really tell you specific options without booting from the UBCD too, but i think i have a different version of it, so it might not be the same as yours. Your best bet is 1.-3., last time MBR corruption happened to me i fixed it with 1. (if i remmember correctly) didn't even have to format the drive!!!


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *download00502*


To those of you running at or above 1.4 volts, Do you run it like that 24/7 and have you noticed any degradation?


I slowed down mine long time ago, just forgot ot change the info. Had it on 4Ghz for a short time, and then it needed more voltage i backed down since i figured an increase in voltage up to 1.45V is not worth the extra 400mhz with a 2mb cache CPU. I cna pretty much say it has optimal performance at around 3.5-3.7Ghz...

I keep it at 3.6ghz @ 1.35V and its been like that for months.

Also according to Intel, max voltage recommended for 24/7 without expected degradation of the chip is 1.45V and under. So i guess running mine at 1.67V for a brief time had its side effects


----------



## download00502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


I slowed down mine long time ago, just forgot ot change the info. Had it on 4Ghz for a short time, and then it needed more voltage i backed down since i figured an increase in voltage up to 1.45V is not worth the extra 400mhz with a 2mb cache CPU. I cna pretty much say it has optimal performance at around 3.5-3.7Ghz...

I keep it at *3.6ghz* @ 1.35V and its been like that for months.

Also according to Intel, max voltage recommended for 24/7 without expected degradation of the chip is 1.45V and under. So i guess running mine at 1.67V for a brief time had its side effects










This is where my e5400 is at now. I was able to get it at 3.8GHZ stable with 1.38v but when I tried anything above 3.9GHZ it wasn't stable unless I went over 1.4v. I'm just not sure whether or not it is a good idea to keep it at that voltage. I hear different sources saying different voltages are where degradation starts some say past 1.36v others say past 1.4v and now past 1.45v. If I can get away with running it at 1.45v or just a tad lower I would like to do that.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intel E5000 series datasheet*
Table 3 specifies absolute maximum and minimum ratings only and lie outside the
functional limits of the processor. Within functional operation limits, functionality and
long-term reliability can be expected.
At conditions outside functional operation condition limits, but within absolute
maximum and minimum ratings, neither functionality nor long-term reliability can be
expected. If a device is returned to conditions within functional operation limits after
having been subjected to conditions outside these limits, but within the absolute
maximum and minimum ratings, the device may be functional, but with its lifetime
degraded depending on exposure to conditions exceeding the functional operation
condition limits.
At conditions exceeding absolute maximum and minimum ratings, neither functionality
nor long-term reliability can be expected. Moreover, if a device is subjected to these
conditions for any length of time then, when returned to conditions within the
functional operating condition limits, it will either not function, or its reliability will be
severely degraded.
Although the processor contains protective circuitry to resist damage from static
electric discharge, precautions should always be taken to avoid high static voltages or
electric fields.










datasheed download here

So seems to me like everything in between -0.3V to 1.45V shouldn't decrease chip's lifetime or performance...

Also take a look at this, its a screenshot from intel.com comparison of the CPU's
If you look all the way down at the Core Voltage section you can see that voltages for E5400 CPU's can be much bigger than E5200's, so it might be that new E5400 (and maybe E5300) chips can actually withstand more voltage than old E5200's... Si id say keeping in 1.45V area won't do anything bad, your choce ofc...










Also im guessing G31 boards are not that good at overclocking, and reckon thats the reason you cnat go higher on the CPU speed. Keep in mind that G31 boards don't have such an advanced PWM area as P35 or P45 boards (especially OC ones) so its really the question if your CPU is getting the voltage without any peaks or downs in supply. I think getting a P35 board (if you dont want to upgrade to 1300mhz FSB CPU's) would easily bring your CPU to over 4Ghz speeds... Also not sure how you overclocked, meaning how you OC'd your DDR2's and such...


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Try with:

1. [Filesystem tools 1/2] -> [1] MBRtool V2.2.100 (this could possibly help you fix the master boot record

2. [Filesystem tools 1/2] -> [F7] XFDISK V0.9.3.B (probably the best tool to format your partitions, not sure if it has partitioning options too)

3. [Filesystem tools 1/2] -> [F1] Ranish Partition Manager V2.44 (to try and delete partitions and make new ones)

4. [Hard disk tools 1/5] -> Disc Manager V10 (maybe help you format the drive and/or make partitions)

Other than that i cant really tell you specific options without booting from the UBCD too, but i think i have a different version of it, so it might not be the same as yours. Your best bet is 1.-3., last time MBR corruption happened to me i fixed it with 1. (if i remmember correctly) didn't even have to format the drive!!!

damn !

in the partitions options, i have one full partition of my old OS (953,870 MB), and 1 free 1 mb partition !

even though i have over 200 gb free, its still considered part of the os partition !

is there any other option that i can do to recover the old data ?


----------



## miloshs

Did you try with MBRtool V2.2.100???

You can always delete all partitions on your 1TB drive (and loose all data) and make new partitions, then format them and it should be exactly the same as when you bought the hard drive...

OR (i hope you know your DOS)

One idea comes to my mind... Since its probably the problem with NTFS.SYS file you can use your old PC to copy the NTFS.SYS file from your Vista DVD to an USB drive. First of all  make a bootable USB drive, and then copy the forementioned NTFS.SYS (instructions - only you'll need to copy it to the root of your USB drive for easier access) to the USB drive.

Set your PC to boot from USB drive, and try and do the steps provided in the instructions, only youll copy from the USB drive's root to the designated folder of your Vista installation...

It's a long shot, but it might help!!!

Let us know if it worked out for you...


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Did you try with MBRtool V2.2.100???

You can always delete all partitions on your 1TB drive (and loose all data) and make new partitions, then format them and it should be exactly the same as when you bought the hard drive...

OR (i hope you know your DOS)

One idea comes to my mind... Since its probably the problem with NTFS.SYS file you can use your old PC to copy the NTFS.SYS file from your Vista DVD to an USB drive. First of all  make a bootable USB drive, and then copy the forementioned NTFS.SYS (instructions - only you'll need to copy it to the root of your USB drive for easier access) to the USB drive.

Set your PC to boot from USB drive, and try and do the steps provided in the instructions, only youll copy from the USB drive's root to the designated folder of your Vista installation...

It's a long shot, but it might help!!!

Let us know if it worked out for you...











Quote:



Did you try with MBRtool V2.2.100???


i did but i didn't understand what i have to do with it








how can i use it to solve my plm

Quote:



You can always delete all partitions on your 1TB drive (and loose all data) and make new partitions, then format them and it should be exactly the same as when you bought the hard drive...


yes, one of the utilities that u suggested offered to format the hdd, but i want to use this as a last resort

Quote:



OR (i hope you know your DOS)

One idea comes to my mind... Since its probably the problem with NTFS.SYS file you can use your old PC to copy the NTFS.SYS file from your Vista DVD to an USB drive. First of all  make a bootable USB drive, and then copy the forementioned NTFS.SYS (instructions - only you'll need to copy it to the root of your USB drive for easier access) to the USB drive.

Set your PC to boot from USB drive, and try and do the steps provided in the instructions, only youll copy from the USB drive's root to the designated folder of your Vista installation...


i don't know jack about dos, but i'll give this a try


----------



## Babylonian

where is the location of NTFS.SYS in vista dvd ?
i can't find it !


----------



## Babylonian

i got an ntfs.sys file from vista business 32-bit (from my HP computer), will this work ?

edit: i checked the ntfs.sys file of another computer (vista home premium 32-bit) and it had the same exact size as the HP (vista business 32-bit) computer: 1.03 MB (1,081,912 bytes)


----------



## madmike0408

try it and see. it cant hurt, just make a copy of your original one.


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


try it and see. it cant hurt, just make a copy of your original one.


i can't access the original messed up one from my hdd, unless there is a special in which i don't know

so shall i just try this 32-bit one ?
well as u said what do i have to lose, bcz i am one step from formatting my hdd, bcz i had enough of this BS


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
i can't access the original messed up one from my hdd, unless there is a special in which i don't know

so shall i just try this 32-bit one ?
well as u said what do i have to lose, bcz i am one step from formatting my hdd, bcz i had enough of this BS









Ok mate, u need to do this _once you boot to DOS_ (via that USB DOS bootable drive)

*At the command prompt, type the following commands (press ENTER after each command):

cd \\windows\\system32\\drivers

ren ntfs.sys ntfs.old

Note This step renames the corrupted Ntfs.sys file to Ntfs.old. If the Ntfs.sys file is not found, the file is missing.*
^thats for backing up the old ntfs.sys file...

Chances are that your ntfs.sys is in the same exact folder as stated in few lines of text i just gave you.
After that, do this

*At the command prompt, type the following command, and then press ENTER:

copy cd:\\i386\
tfs.sys drive:\\windows\\system32\\drivers

Where cd is the drive letter for the CD-ROM drive that contains the Windows XP CD, and drive is the drive where you installed Windows XP.*

note that *cd:\\i386\
tfs.sys* is the location of ntfs.sys file on the USB drive from which you just booted up, so it might be in a different folder *so remmember where you put it on the USB drive*

If all of the above doesn't work, try one more thing.
Try and boot from the Vista DVD, but with just one memory module running in a slot that u didnt use before...

Well if the above doesnt help your options are:

1. call for professional help
2. call for a friend that knows these things
3. delete partitions, make new one(s), format, and install Vista x64 again (or even better solution is get a Windows 7 Ultimate RC cuz its better and more stable than Vista)

Oh and if you suck at DOS check this first, those are some essential DOS commands you could use...


----------



## download00502

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


So seems to me like everything in between -0.3V to 1.45V shouldn't decrease chip's lifetime or performance...

Also take a look at this, its a screenshot from intel.com comparison of the CPU's
If you look all the way down at the Core Voltage section you can see that voltages for E5400 CPU's can be much bigger than E5200's, so it might be that new E5400 (and maybe E5300) chips can actually withstand more voltage than old E5200's... Si id say keeping in 1.45V area won't do anything bad, your choce ofc...

Also im guessing G31 boards are not that good at overclocking, and reckon thats the reason you cnat go higher on the CPU speed. Keep in mind that G31 boards don't have such an advanced PWM area as P35 or P45 boards (especially OC ones) so its really the question if your CPU is getting the voltage without any peaks or downs in supply. I think getting a P35 board (if you dont want to upgrade to 1300mhz FSB CPU's) would easily bring your CPU to over 4Ghz speeds... Also not sure how you overclocked, meaning how you OC'd your DDR2's and such...


Thank you, I haven't tried pushing it past 1.4 yet so we'll see. G31 is supposed to be a decent board, I know it's tons better than the $30 Chaintec s1689 it is replacing but it might not be the best. I'll definitely give 1.45v a try now.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *download00502*


Thank you, I haven't tried pushing it past 1.4 yet so we'll see. G31 is supposed to be a decent board, I know it's tons better than the $30 Chaintec s1689 it is replacing but it might not be the best. I'll definitely give 1.45v a try now.


Lol, just be carefull... dont come crying back, and accusing me of burning down your house


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Ok mate, u need to do this _once you boot to DOS_ (via that USB DOS bootable drive)

*At the command prompt, type the following commands (press ENTER after each command):

cd \\windows\\system32\\drivers

ren ntfs.sys ntfs.old

Note This step renames the corrupted Ntfs.sys file to Ntfs.old. If the Ntfs.sys file is not found, the file is missing.*
^thats for backing up the old ntfs.sys file...

Chances are that your ntfs.sys is in the same exact folder as stated in few lines of text i just gave you.
After that, do this

*At the command prompt, type the following command, and then press ENTER:

copy cd:\\i386\
tfs.sys drive:\\windows\\system32\\drivers

Where cd is the drive letter for the CD-ROM drive that contains the Windows XP CD, and drive is the drive where you installed Windows XP.*

note that *cd:\\i386\
tfs.sys* is the location of ntfs.sys file on the USB drive from which you just booted up, so it might be in a different folder *so remmember where you put it on the USB drive*

If all of the above doesn't work, try one more thing.
Try and boot from the Vista DVD, but with just one memory module running in a slot that u didnt use before...

Well if the above doesnt help your options are:

1. call for professional help
2. call for a friend that knows these things
3. delete partitions, make new one(s), format, and install Vista x64 again (or even better solution is get a Windows 7 Ultimate RC cuz its better and more stable than Vista)

Oh and if you suck at DOS check this first, those are some essential DOS commands you could use...

do u know an easy tool to make a bootable flash usb drive ?

i am not quite able to do one with these guides http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm

i tried "Method 1 - Make your flash drive bootable using Bart's mkbt util:", but its not working, it tells me:


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
do u know an easy tool to make a bootable flash usb drive ?

Well, seriously theres nothing else i could recommend (maybe someone else can) but to do the remaking of the partitions and reformat of the drive. If you seriously need your data, find some professional help and pay them to recover your Windows install for you.

Unfortunately i've never made a bootable USB drive, so there isnt anything more i can recommend. You have to remmember that we are here just to help you solve your problems, and not to solve the problems for you (we will do that if we can, but its quite hard given the distances between us). If we were in the same town , you and i, id probably come by and see if i can do anything... So maybe find someone from OCN thats nearby whos willing to help you out. Keep googling and maybe ull find the solution...

Other than that reformat is a must...


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Well, seriously theres nothing else i could recommend (maybe someone else can) but to do the remaking of the partitions and reformat of the drive. If you seriously need your data, find some professional help and pay them to recover your Windows install for you.

Unfortunately i've never made a bootable USB drive, so there isnt anything more i can recommend. You have to remmember that we are here just to help you solve your problems, and not to solve the problems for you (we will do that if we can, but its quite hard given the distances between us). If we were in the same town , you and i, id probably come by and see if i can do anything... So maybe find someone from OCN thats nearby whos willing to help you out. Keep googling and maybe ull find the solution...

Other than that reformat is a must...

man, you've been more than helpful to me, i should seriously pay u !
heck even a professional who gets paid wouldn't care as much as u did about my plms !

i am trying this now: http://www.thepcspy.com/read/bootable_usb_flash_drive

if it doesn't work, f*** it, i'll format it, i won't let few movies and games, ruin my computer
i don't have anything really valuable in the hdd (like family pictures or university course works), its just HD movies (well loads of HD movies !)

ps: if i have to format (which is most likely going to happen), do u advice me to install windows 7 build 7127 64-bit, instead of vista ?

and if i do that, how can i this time make partitions during installations, like 100 gb for windows installation, and the rest of the hdd in another partition ?


----------



## miloshs

No problems mate, always glad to help if i can...

What you need to do is boot from that Ultimate BOOT CD, and use maybe *[Filesystem tools 1/2] -> [F1] Ranish Partition Manager V2.44* and delete all your partitions on the hard drive. Once thats done boot from Windows 7 (or Vista) DVD and start installing. At one point you'll get an option to select a partition to install to (wich wont be possible since you have no partitions created), at that point you will see (in the lower right corner) something like "advanced drive options" or just "advanced options" - click there. You'll reveal the options menu from wich you can make new partitions and format the hard drive.

After all that is done, procede with the install and finish the whole process. And thats it.
I would recommend partitioning to 2 (or max 3 if you want to be able to multiboot between two OS) partitions since the HDD gets slower the more partitions it has.

You would need a partition each for each of your operating systems (if you decide to go multi in wich case i'd pick XP+Windows 7), and one partition for backup (movies, downloads, games and such). I'd leave aprox 200gb for each OS+Program Files, and the rest for the backups.

I'd really recommend Windows 7 Ultimate x64 Release Candidate cuz its way better than Vista, and its really quick, and swift. Crashes less often than Vista. Overall a much better operating system than Vista


----------



## Babylonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


No problems mate, always glad to help if i can...

What you need to do is boot from that Ultimate BOOT CD, and use maybe *[Filesystem tools 1/2] -> [F1] Ranish Partition Manager V2.44* and delete all your partitions on the hard drive. Once thats done boot from Windows 7 (or Vista) DVD and start installing. At one point you'll get an option to select a partition to install to (wich wont be possible since you have no partitions created), at that point you will see (in the lower right corner) something like "advanced drive options" or just "advanced options" - click there. You'll reveal the options menu from wich you can make new partitions and format the hard drive.

After all that is done, procede with the install and finish the whole process. And thats it.
I would recommend partitioning to 2 (or max 3 if you want to be able to multiboot between two OS) partitions since the HDD gets slower the more partitions it has.

You would need a partition each for each of your operating systems (if you decide to go multi in wich case i'd pick XP+Windows 7), and one partition for backup (movies, downloads, games and such). I'd leave aprox 200gb for each OS+Program Files, and the rest for the backups.

I'd really recommend Windows 7 Ultimate x64 Release Candidate cuz its way better than Vista, and its really quick, and swift. Crashes less often than Vista. Overall a much better operating system than Vista


that's it i gave up, after trying it with dos on usb, every time i try to do a command on the hdd drive, i get the seeking drive error !

now i am gonna format the hdd, if that doesn't work, i'll have to contact the hdd manufacturer for a replacement

edit: i formatted my hdd with XFDISK V0.9.3.B from Ultimate Boot CD, and now i am installing Windows 7 build 7127 64-bit, installation is going smoothly







and finally i can see windows on my computer !

edit: now i finished installing Windows 7 build 7127 64-bit, now we r back in business


----------



## miloshs

Be sure to thoroughly check your HDD drive for errors. Download Hitachi's utility from their website to check if everything is OK with your drive. If theres something wrong with it contact the hardware manufacturer, and ask how you should proceed...

If you notice slow-downs in file copying between partitions and/or between folders backup all the data you need as fast as possible cuz the drive is probably going to die soon (this is just for the future, what to keep an eye at).

I hope everything is going to be OK now, enjoy your new operatin system


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *download00502* 
Thank you, I haven't tried pushing it past 1.4 yet so we'll see. G31 is supposed to be a decent board, I know it's tons better than the $30 Chaintec s1689 it is replacing but it might not be the best. I'll definitely give 1.45v a try now.

That board is actually a pretty good overclocker. I had my E5xx up to 400x10 . just make sure if you go over 1333 fsb your have some good cooling on the north bridge. Its also a great board if your new to overclocking, as there isnt a million options.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Babylonian* 
that's it i gave up, after trying it with dos on usb, every time i try to do a command on the hdd drive, i get the seeking drive error !

now i am gonna format the hdd, if that doesn't work, i'll have to contact the hdd manufacturer for a replacement

edit: i formatted my hdd with XFDISK V0.9.3.B from Ultimate Boot CD, and now i am installing Windows 7 build 7127 64-bit, installation is going smoothly







and finally i can see windows on my computer !

edit: now i finished installing Windows 7 build 7127 64-bit, now we r back in business



























































: wave2:








Relax.

Start to reinstall vista
choose not to format
the install will then letyou know that your old file will be stored in win.old
done.

OR

pull your hd
plug into a working pc
browse through your stuff just like its a secondary drive
save what you want to dvd or what ever .
reinstall os

Hope you see this before you kill your data.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*



















































: wave2:








Relax.

Start to reinstall vista
choose not to format
the install will then letyou know that your old file will be stored in win.old
done.

OR

pull your hd 
plug into a working pc
browse through your stuff just like its a secondary drive
save what you want to dvd or what ever . 
reinstall os

Hope you see this before you kill your data.


Too late now, and it wouldn't have worked out anyway. If you want to know why read the last 5 pages of this man's problems...


----------



## nemaca

Now THAT was a heck of a job







. Glad you got it working at last, Babylonian









I tried to get myself an arctic freezer 7 pro... Tthey said: sure, one week. Then they mailed me and said: we apologize, you will have to wait two weeks. I think grrrr..., and i say: sure, ok, no problem, i'll just wait. Then they call me: we are sorry, there has been a mistake in the email, you will have to wait two MORE weeks, in total: 3. So i just think: [email protected]#$%^&*(, and i say: im afraid ill have to cancel my order.
20 minutes later, in a friend's store, after i tell him what happent: -Are you stupid? I OWN a freking store, why havent u come to me?
10 minutes later, i leave store with a very cheap coolermaster tx 2. Promblem solved in 30 minutes, not 3 WEEKS.

So... head's up, search the local stores first, and you cant find what you like, then go order over the internet.

P.S.> turns out this was cheap because it was not very liked by coolermaster fans, intel owners, because... of this


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemaca*


Now THAT was a heck of a job







. Glad you got it working at last, Babylonian









I tried to get myself an arctic freezer 7 pro... Tthey said: sure, one week. Then they mailed me and said: we apologize, you will have to wait two weeks. I think grrrr..., and i say: sure, ok, no problem, i'll just wait. Then they call me: we are sorry, there has been a mistake in the email, you will have to wait two MORE weeks, in total: 3. So i just think: [email protected]#$%^&*(, and i say: im afraid ill have to cancel my order.
20 minutes later, in a friend's store, after i tell him what happent: -Are you stupid? I OWN a freking store, why havent u come to me?
10 minutes later, i leave store with a very cheap coolermaster tx 2. Promblem solved in 30 minutes, not 3 WEEKS.

So... head's up, search the local stores first, and you cant find what you like, then go order over the internet.

P.S.> turns out this was cheap because it was not very liked by coolermaster fans, intel owners, because... of this










Same stuff seems to be happening in my country too, for every stupid order i place (usually a high-end mobo or something thats not that common) its either sorry we don't have it (nevermind the fact that it showed up in stores worldwide a month ago) or you'll need to wait at least a month so we can order the part from abroad... Going on my nerves it is!!!

Nice job on getting the TX2, it's actually a good CPU cooler despite its small size. And all that crap about PWM vs Voltage control is nonsense... when running at lowest RPM's TX2 is quiet as hell (probably much quieter than most of PSU fans). 
My friend had one on his Athlon X2 6400+ cooled the heck out of that chip. And thats a 90W TDP part, while the E5200 is a 65W TDP chip... and for the price (must have cost you ~15$?), cant get much better than that...

EDIT: Just noticed its fixed 1800rpm... hmm, i remmember it being quiet in my friends rig. I reckon theres no need to bust your head with potentiometers and stuff like that. SpeedFan can slow down your TX2 easy...


----------



## nemaca

Nothing will work on any intel processor motherboards about reducing tx 2 rotations. Only available on AMD processors. Thats his downside







. But i got it fixed and the coolermaster fan sits in the tech closet, while stock intel fan took its place, doing(surprisingly) a better job. I'm still figuring out how and why performs better, also waiting on a fan "expert". he has 4 fans in his case, plus the custom cooling solution on his GPU, that includes 2 small fans, and all the things packed in the antec p180 is no more then a whisper. All coolers run at 100% rotations







.

And to stay on topic, he has an e5200 too, he says is the best oc processor on the market, and he keeps it at 3,7GHz, stable and cool.
l.e. hes got the same mobo as you, miloshs.


----------



## PizzaMan

The TX2 is practically the same thing as the Freezer 7 Pro.


----------



## nemaca

Aw, as for silence in a computer, there is one choice that few know of: Noctua.
Take a good look at each fan, because each has his own personality. Also look well at specifications, unlike main fan producers, they don't pump up the specs; and if it sais: 1200rpm, 900rpm, 600rpm, u better be sure they provide noise for EACH rpm. In Bucharest we have a showroom with like... 6 noctua running at full speed. Because of inner shop noise(very low) nobody is able to hear them, with ear almost touching the cooler. True, they only have 120 fans, but even so







.

Put that on a big sink and you're covered for noise, with case opened







.
LOL at this "noise".


----------



## miloshs

Ye, we pretty much all know about Noctua fans. They do have great airflow/noise ratio but they tend to be very expensive. I think the fastest one here in Serbia is roughly ~20euros, which is a lot compared to basic CM fans that go for around 5-7euros...

My personal opinion is that whichever fan you get, thats not sleeve bearing (FDB, 2 Ball,...), will do the job just fine. And you can get 2 ball bearing fans for as low as 8$ compared to Noctua that go for aprox. 24$. Bit expensive for my taste (cuz i have no moeny







)


----------



## jspeedracer

Thermaltake makes 130mm fans that will fit anywhere a 120mm fan will, I have 2 in my case as my exhaust fans and they seem to be pretty quiet compared to my antec and xigmatek fans. Plus the black with orange blades look pretty cool lol


----------



## nemaca

Yep, i agree there, why do you think i got a CM sink and put the stock intel fan on it? best performance with 21$ only.









Ok, i'm off for some gaming, because i tried more o.c., and even if the new sink keeps my CPU cool, my ram, due to motherboard, can't handle it.

I guess i'll have to wait till i'll get a new board, maybe next month.

edit: Antec makes...nice fans, not thrilling, but nice..
Also, my Sirtec psu has a 120 fan that is extremely quiet. Not that i consume 500W with myrig, i might barely reach half, with full oc+voltages+full system load







.


----------



## cameronfield

Hey guys, pretty new to this site but not new to OC'ing







. Got some questions on my e5200 build that I plan on OC'ing.

I should get all the parts in today, so here's what I'll have (OC'ing wise):

e5200
GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3L
2x2gb OCZ Blade PC6400 DDR2

As far as cooling, I have a full size Antec file server case with 2x 80mm intake fans, and 2x 80mm exhaust fans. On the actual CPU I have an old school, solid copper Zalman heatsink with another 80mm fan on top. Using arctic silver 5 also.

What I'm wondering is where do you guys think I should start? The PC is going to be a server, so it needs to be rock solid stable. I want to push it as far as I can, while keeping it up 24/7.

My reasonable goal is a 3.75ghz 24/7 OC with high stability and low temps, but if I can hit 4.0ghz I'd be even happier







.

Using the UD3L what specific settings should I use to hit the max on this baby?

Cant wait to push it to the limit







!


----------



## miloshs

Hey cameron, welcome to OCN









First of all, im not that sure you'll be able to keep it cool enough with that Zalman and an 80mm fan at 3.75Ghz. Especially if your server will be loaded 90% all the time. 
You should probably aim at 3.3Ghz, but then again it all depends on the chip you recieve.

Looking at the UD3L mobo i reckon you would probably need another fan at the NB to keep it cool if you want to hit 3.75Ghz or higher since the NB will probably have to be OC-ed (lets say ~1.4V) in order to get you to these speeds. Ocing NB with the kind if heatsing UD3L has would probably make it run quite hot... Also maybe some heatsinks for the PWM area are in order if you want to go over 4Ghz. 2oz copper PCB will probably help, but not too much if you are serious about 4ghz...

I guess u already know the basic-advanced stuff in OC-ing (since you said youre not new to OC), but one thing maybe that could make a difference is the GTL settings. 
I've heard from several sources that E5200 likes low GTL's, something like 0.610x... Which actually help me in ocing my chip to over 4ghz, it really does make it more stable (it really doesnt help in going higher once you've reached max OC, it only makes it a little more stable).

Probably the owners of UD3R/P/L motherboards can tell you more regarding the mobo...


----------



## cameronfield

Thanks for the advice! I'm not sure what the load will be yet, but I'm hoping it wont be 90% 24/7. Only time will tell, but until then I'll hope for the best lol.

Anyways, few questions for ya. First, what is NB? Sorry, totally lost on that one. North bridge??

And about the GTL setting, what is that exactly? I'll definitely try that out when I get the board.

If I can hit 3.5ghz stable, I'll be happy. That's what I'm aiming for!

Would it be worth the $30 or so to get a new hsf? I think I dropped $60 on that Zalman when it came out...boy have times changed! I cant even find pics of the one I own online !


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cameronfield* 
Thanks for the advice! I'm not sure what the load will be yet, but I'm hoping it wont be 90% 24/7. Only time will tell, but until then I'll hope for the best lol.

Anyways, few questions for ya. First, what is NB? Sorry, totally lost on that one. North bridge??

And about the GTL setting, what is that exactly? I'll definitely try that out when I get the board.

If I can hit 3.5ghz stable, I'll be happy. That's what I'm aiming for!

Would it be worth the $30 or so to get a new hsf? I think I dropped $60 on that Zalman when it came out...boy have times changed! I cant even find pics of the one I own online !

Yep NB = North Bridge... If im correct North Bridge handles communication between the CPU/RAM/FSB (on pre i7 configurations) so it needs better cooling the higher you go with FSB frequency.
I reckon that Zalman will get you slightly better OC than the stock E5200 cooler (usually around 3.3Ghz) so 3.5Ghz will probably be achieved with no problems, especially if you get a low voltage capable chip.

For a server i doubt getting a new heatsink would be needed. If you get it to 3.5ghz that wil be great, cuz E5200 really shines at 3.5Ghz and more.

You can read about the GTL settings here, as im not really an expert on that matter. I think something to do with power supply/oscilations in power supply/reducing the noise in power supply... dunno really, just know E5200's like it low


----------



## cameronfield

Awesome, I'll read up on that. Thanks again for all the info, cant wait to OC this baby







!


----------



## sangria

Just posting to thank you guys (and girls) for making this great thread and share some of my experiences.

I was looking for an upgrade of my semperon 3000+ geforce 4200 system. After reading lots of review and all you posts here i got this:

- E5200 (vid 1.28something r0 stepping costa rica)
- GigaByte G31M-ES2L G31 rev 1.1 (cheap but not overclock unfriendly)
- 2x 2gb ozc titanium 800 mhz (just cheap)
- Sapphire HD4670 Ultimate (plays wow, silent and low wattage)
- ozc 400 psu (cheap and enough power)
- Scythe Shuriken Rev. B (cheap and silent-ish)
- Samsung eco f2 1tb (cheap, silent and low wattage)

Its not an ultra budget system, but at 400 euros still cheap. I wanted something that would play Wow at max settings, didnt use much power and could become a server or media system in the future.

I got the stuff in the mail 2 days ago and for a change everything went in without a hitch. XP lite was running 1 hour later (thats a 1st for me







)

The vid as reported in the mb bios and the costa rica tagline gave me a little scare for the overclocking part. But it turned out that undervolted to a vcore of 1.18 ish it would run stable on stock speeds (no pictures, 10 minute intelburn test, wouldnt stay on stock speeds anyway).

Yesterday after work i went experimenting with the clockspeeds and the result made me happy. Im not aiming for a clock record, just a 24/7 overclock. After getting the system to boot with any non stock fsb speed (duh, turn the power off before you try a new biossetting) 300x12.5 = 3750 mhz was the 1st proper overclock that booted at 1.286-ish vcore . Ran a super pi for the screenshot. OCCT would crash withing a few seconds, rebooting the system.



[img=http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9118/superpi.th.png]

In small steps i raised the vcore, ran OCCT to see if it would crash under load, if stable for 10 minutes, ITBT, and try again









At a vcore of 1.34-something i was able to run 5 rounds of ITBT without errors and without the cpu getting hot, 60c was the maximum with an ambient temperature of 20c.



[img=http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/9798/itbt5laps.th.png]

Not officially stable, ill try that in the weekend orso, but good enough for now.

The GigaByte G31M doesnt give much options and its really anoying you cant set the memory timings in the bios. But for the money you get a good match to the e5200. Setting the memory with memset is ok for now. Would be interesting to see what super pi would do with 4-4-4-14 t1 @ 800 mhz. 5-4-4-15 t2 gives a sub 15 super pi (no picture, who cares).

thx all for reading. Love,

Sangria


----------



## madmike0408

Wow 20C ambient, what temperature is the room you are in? Btw, nice oc on that board, not the best of overclockers but people are making them work.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sangria*
- E5200 (vid 1.28something r0 stepping costa rica)
- GigaByte G31M-ES2L G31 rev 1.1 (cheap but not overclock unfriendly)
- 2x 2gb ozc titanium 800 mhz (just cheap)
- Sapphire HD4670 Ultimate (plays wow, silent and low wattage)
- ozc 400 psu (cheap and enough power)
- Scythe Shuriken Rev. B (cheap and silent-ish)
- Samsung eco f2 1tb (cheap, silent and low wattage)

Thats a really nice setup you got there mate. I really like how you put everything together...

Wow, those are some nice temps for 3.75Ghz considering the Scythe cooler! Did it run at 2200rpm at 63oC?

And welcome to OCN


----------



## sangria

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Thats a really nice setup you got there mate. I really like how you put everything together...

Wow, those are some nice temps for 3.75Ghz considering the Scythe cooler! Did it run at 2200rpm at 63oC?

And welcome to OCN










Thx. It was nice to buy brand stuff, after having ultra budget and give away stuff for 5 years.

As for the temps i might not have be clear. 20c was room temp, realtemp reported idle at 30c core 1 and 35c on core 2. But if i understand everything right, at that distance to tjmax it doenst mean much.

I picked to cooler after comparing it to the reviews of several other budget options. Its performance is as most good budged coolers, but the noise profile was to more to my liking. Used a pro 7 on my last system and it has a hum. (flat surface and low noice where the deciders, didnt even noticed it was low profile, the small box gave me a surprise) 
http://www.frostytech.com/articlevie...articleID=2247

comparison to other popular coolers is here:
http://www.overclockersclub.com/revi...shruiken/4.htm

Yeah with ITBT it runs at 2000 rpm, but the sound is still less then the casefan in the back.

Dont expect to may posts from me, just wanted to share my experience. Ill post screens if i come around doing a proper stability test and maybe even a suicide shot of super pi.

Love Sangria


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sangria*


But if i understand everything right, at that distance to tjmax it doenst mean much.


Yep... E5200's have their HSF glued down to cores (unlike other more expensive that have welded)... Their sensors are not that precise when idling, but as soon as you go over 50oC they become much more precise. Don't know why, ask Intel they should know









So usually E5200 owners dont look at idle and up to 50oC temps, but once it goes over 50oC things get serious







. Max temp of E5200 cores is 74.1oC, so you shouldnt exceed those temps, actually everything over 70oC and you better either downclock or get better cooling...


----------



## nemaca

I decided to post a pic of my lil cpu, doing prime95, at 3.33GHz, my 24/7 oc.

AND... i put the mobo in there so that people can see that reasonable oc CAN be done on ultra cheap mobo's as well.

I'm still not getting occt results, someone said i should reinstall it for it to restart putting results in the folder.(and after 6+ hours of occt, i got angry, lol)








I hope this is enough proof. I'm running at 3.33GHz for a week now, playing, testing, watching movies, converting movies made by fraps at 1280*1024(my default resolution), etc, so i think its pretty stable.
Even if AMD II came to bully the e5200 into the dirt, they still can't oc like this boy here







.

EDIT:









I stopped it







.


----------



## Babylonian

i am sooo sorry for the late reply, i was just soo busy for the last few days
i would like to thank everyone who helped me with my computer plm, especially miloshs
and i would like to apologize to the members and especially to the OP for hijacking this thread and deviating it to fixing my computer plm









Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Be sure to thoroughly check your HDD drive for errors. Download Hitachi's utility from their website to check if everything is OK with your drive. If theres something wrong with it contact the hardware manufacturer, and ask how you should proceed...

If you notice slow-downs in file copying between partitions and/or between folders backup all the data you need as fast as possible cuz the drive is probably going to die soon (this is just for the future, what to keep an eye at).

I hope everything is going to be OK now, enjoy your new operatin system










after i installed windows 7, i did a few trial and error OCing to find the max my mobo can go, i did 12.5 x 272 with slow ram timings, and occt failed after an hour and 20 minute, so right now i am convinced that 12.5 x 266, and 5-4-4-12 (with 667mhz mobo option) is the highest OC i can go with my mobo (i tested it for over 24 hours, and it was fine)

i used this software to check my hdd, and i selected advanced test
http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#DFT

after hours of scanning, my hdd turned out to be fine and 100% functional

bcz i got a few bsod again in my trial and error OCing, i formatted my hdd once again (using Hitachi DFT "Erase Disk" which took few hours as well), and this time as u advised me, i made a 200gb partition for windows 7 OS, and the other 731 gb as a partition for my files to store

windows 7 is really amazing, i can't wait for the official release !

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wes45013*



















































: wave2:








Relax.

Start to reinstall vista
choose not to format
the install will then letyou know that your old file will be stored in win.old
done.

OR

pull your hd 
plug into a working pc
browse through your stuff just like its a secondary drive
save what you want to dvd or what ever . 
reinstall os

Hope you see this before you kill your data.


i tried that before and unfortunately it didn't work, but thanks anyways
i learned my lessons now, never try too much OCing without backing up files, and always use a separate partition (from the OS's partition) to store files

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemaca*


Now THAT was a heck of a job







. Glad you got it working at last, Babylonian










thanks dude, i appreciate that. Glad too that u OCed ur computer successfully


----------



## juantech

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sangria* 

The GigaByte G31M doesnt give much options and its really anoying you cant set the memory timings in the bios. But for the money you get a good match to the e5200. Setting the memory with memset is ok for now. Would be interesting to see what super pi would do with 4-4-4-14 t1 @ 800 mhz. 5-4-4-15 t2 gives a sub 15 super pi (no picture, who cares).

Sangria

Hi Sangria, I've been lurking for the longest time here...

Have you tried Hitting CTRL-F1 upon entering the bios? It'll allow you to change your Memory Timings on the M.I.T Menu.

I haven't fared that well with overclocking the E5200 with this board. I'm using the default fan and cannot do a OCCT 3.1.0 LinPack test for an hour. This is at 12.5 x 300 ( 3.750 ghz ). With Vcore set to 1.4125 ( BIOS Reads it at 1.380, so does CPU-Z ).

I'm still working on it and will post some detailed screen shots along with some updates later.

Missed some Details:
- E5200 (vid 1.2875 r0 stepping Malaysia )
- Half-height Retail cooler








- GigaByte GA-G31M-ES2C G31 rev 1.1
- 2x 1gb Kingston Value Ram DDR2-800


----------



## sangria

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juantech*


Hi Sangria, I've been lurking for the longest time here...

Have you tried Hitting CTRL-F1 upon entering the bios? It'll allow you to change your Memory Timings on the M.I.T Menu.


Cool missed that option, to bad it doesnt allow to set the command rate. Ill stick with memset for now, since it allows me more timming settings.

Love Sangria


----------



## avkdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Hey cameron, welcome to OCN









First of all, im not that sure you'll be able to keep it cool enough with that Zalman and an 80mm fan at 3.75Ghz. Especially if your server will be loaded 90% all the time.
You should probably aim at 3.3Ghz, but then again it all depends on the chip you recieve.

Looking at the UD3L mobo i reckon you would probably need another fan at the NB to keep it cool if you want to hit 3.75Ghz or higher since the NB will probably have to be OC-ed (lets say ~1.4V) in order to get you to these speeds. Ocing NB with the kind if heatsing UD3L has would probably make it run quite hot... Also maybe some heatsinks for the PWM area are in order if you want to go over 4Ghz. 2oz copper PCB will probably help, but not too much if you are serious about 4ghz...

I guess u already know the basic-advanced stuff in OC-ing (since you said youre not new to OC), but one thing maybe that could make a difference is the GTL settings.
I've heard from several sources that E5200 likes low GTL's, something like 0.610x... Which actually help me in ocing my chip to over 4ghz, it really does make it more stable (it really doesnt help in going higher once you've reached max OC, it only makes it a little more stable).

Probably the owners of UD3R/P/L motherboards can tell you more regarding the mobo...

I am having problems getting a stable o/c with my chip without huge increases in vcore (1.4V will run 3500mhz OK but not stable). I can alter my p45 N/B and GTLs but have always left this on Auto. Is this the key to my problem I wonder. My gtl is 0.63 and NB is only 1.12V. You guys reckon this is my problem at hitting a stable o/c? My max fsb so far is 358mhz.
I was always of the understanding that P45 boards should handle the FSB up to 400mhz without tweaking.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *juantech* 
I haven't fared that well with overclocking the E5200 with this board. I'm using the default fan and cannot do a OCCT 3.1.0 LinPack test for an hour. This is at 12.5 x 300 ( 3.750 ghz ). With Vcore set to 1.4125 ( BIOS Reads it at 1.380, so does CPU-Z ).

OMG 1.4125V at 3.75Ghz with stock cooler? Better change that soon if you want stability at 3.75ghz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avkdm* 
I am having problems getting a stable o/c with my chip without huge increases in vcore (1.4V will run 3500mhz OK but not stable). I can alter my p45 N/B and GTLs but have always left this on Auto. Is this the key to my problem I wonder. My gtl is 0.63 and NB is only 1.2V. You guys reckon this is my problem at hitting a stable o/c? My max fsb so far is 358mhz.
I was always of the understanding that P45 boards should handle the FSB up to 400mhz without tweaking.

Well mate, every chip and motherboard is different. P45 motherboards can do up to 500mhz (some even more) but it depends on the CPU too. E5200 runs at 200mhz so 400mhz compared to 200mhz is a bit high. If you stick in a CPU that runs at a higher default FSB (like E7xxx or E8xxx series, which run at 266 and 333mhz respectively) your mobo will have higher default FSB and voltage for the NB. So i theory you can do 500mhz together with E5200, but it wont work cuz the CPU doesnt support it...

If you look at your max FSB you can see thats quite enough for a crazy OC... 358mhz x 12.5 = 4475mhz which is high enough, and you will probably burn your CPU at that speed









At higher FSB speeds, you definately need to increase voltage of the NB (lets say up to 1.4V for up to 350mhz). Try with that first, and if that doesnt work then try the GTL settings. Also 1.4V for 3.5Ghz is a bit high voltage for that speed, maybe you just got a rubbish chip... but to be safe try OC from the beginning only this time increas NB voltage. It is possible that your CPU will need less voltage this time (meaning that maybe your FSB's low voltage was making your OC unstable). Whats the VID on your chip (look in Core Temp)?

@Babylonian

Nice it worked out for you, sorry you lost all your data... Its always better to have 2 partitions when running one HDD. It does get a bit slower (the HDD i mean) but at least your files are safe









cheers


----------



## avkdm

My vid is 1.225V. I can get 3125mhz (250x12.5) with 1.31875vcore in BIOS,NB 1.12v(auto)gtlref 0.63(auto). Anything over that speed stability wise I need huge vcore increases e.g 1.38125, 330x10, even 266x12.5 needs same vcore, so I am guessing my cpu is happy with bus speed. But as I said this is leaving my NB voltage on Auto (1.12v) VTT also stays on 1.22V at auto no matter what clock I give it.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avkdm* 
My vid is 1.225V. I can get 3125mhz (250x12.5) with 1.31875vcore in BIOS,NB 1.12v(auto)gtlref 0.63(auto). Anything over that speed stability wise I need huge vcore increases e.g 1.38125, 330x10, even 266x12.5 needs same vcore, so I am guessing my cpu is happy with bus speed. But as I said this is leaving my NB voltage on Auto (1.12v) VTT also stays on 1.22V at auto no matter what clock I give it.

Your chip is similar to mine (at least on paper, same VID 1.225 on mine), but seriously try upping your VTT/NB voltage a bit, and lowering CPU core. If you give too much vcore to the CPU it can actually make it less stable. I have mine at [email protected] (in BIOS). I'll check on VTT/NB/GTL settings once i reboot, and let you know...

P.S. if you have a 40mm fan, slap it on your NB heatsink jsut in case before u up your NB volts


----------



## avkdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Your chip is similar to mine (at least on paper, same VID 1.225 on mine), but seriously try upping your VTT/NB voltage a bit, and lowering CPU core. If you give too much vcore to the CPU it can actually make it less stable. I have mine at [email protected] (in BIOS). I'll check on VTT/NB/GTL settings once i reboot, and let you know...

P.S. if you have a 40mm fan, slap it on your NB heatsink jsut in case before u up your NB volts

OK Thanks.
My board has a good size heatsink on the NB. I have upped my NB voltage to 1.3V (that fixed my boot twice before posting at higher fsb) I lowered my vcore voltage but it is still unstable in Intel Burn Test. gtlref to 0.615 made no difference. VTT voltage to 1.3 (from 1.22) again made no difference.
I know its not my ram so I have ruled that out.
If you could post your settings it would be much appreciated.
I have a lot of tweaking options on this board including SB voltages and advanced memory stuff as well. Here is a link to my BIOS options if you are interested.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...re,2110-3.html


----------



## metal_gunjee

I'm running 3.9GHz @ 1.36v on vcore, and 1.3v on NB and VTT. CPU reports 1.1625v VID on multiple programs.

Play with those voltages, you'll get there.

It can be a long frustrating process depending on your motherboard + cpu combo but it can happen. I've heard many people say to stay away from Asus boards with Nvidia chipsets but I've gotten INSANE overclocks from a Pentium 4 520J, Pentium D 920, and this Pentium Dual-Core E5200 on air cooling and I have no complaints whatsoever. So really, keep trying... don't worry about these wussies that say "don't go over 1.3625v on vcore." I mean, are you really gonna use this cpu for 10 years? I don't think so.
These cpu's can go well over that and run very stable and cool with the right setup.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Seriously. I have a slot 1 Celeron 400MHz, slot 1 Pentium 3 733MHz, socket 370 Pentium 3 1000MHz, and a socket 478 Pentium 4 2.8GHz.. all overclocked to the heavens and they still work like totally kickass!
Don't be afraid to abuse these chips a bit is all I'm saying.


----------



## miloshs

@avkdm

Just looked at my settings... currently [email protected] (in BIOS), all other settings on auto (GTL ref, NB voltage, SB voltage, VTT...) except for my DRAM voltage which is set at 2.2V as that is the default voltage for my modules.
I don't know mate you'll have to fiddle with it a bit, you said your ram is not the problem? Are you running it under rated speed?

Maybe you just got a crappy chip?

Whats the difference between the CPU vCore u set in BIOS, and what monitoring apps report in Windows?


----------



## avkdm

Well I can up my ram to 2.1V for higher speed rating (from 800mhz to 1066mhz)
Thats why I figure its not the ram. Although currently at 800 its set to 1.9V in BIOS.
It definitely makes it more stable, if I go down to 1.85 it will not pass Intel Burn Test even at slack timings.
Guess I must have a dud chip though my fsb (358) suggests otherwise. I think I will just give it big voltage and see what happens








Im thinking of moving to a chip that supports Virtualisation anyway, I am a little frustrated why I cant get over 3300mhz stable.
Anyone want to buy an e5200 - lol?


----------



## miloshs

Dunno, try lowering the speed of your ram to ~667mhz or so and then try and OC the CPU... or look at the ram chips and read the rated voltage and set it to that value. If they are performance PC6400 modules then i'm thinking 2.0-2.1V is what they can take easy. But read it first before you try those voltages.

Also try running your CPU with rounded multipliers (12,11,10,9,8....) this has provenly increased stability in some cases. Also try using lower multis with higher FSB (eg. use 350FSB with 10x multi) and see what happens


----------



## brandon1186

I run mine at 4.32 ghz with 1.57 vcore with xigmatech red scorpion with push pull for over 3 months now and i have yet to see a problem


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brandon1186*


I run mine at 4.32 ghz with 1.57 vcore with xigmatech red scorpion with push pull for over 3 months now and i have yet to see a problem










Intel Burn Test 10 iterations please, CPU-Z open. Or OCCT 3.1 linpack test... Somehow i find it hard to belive that u can run [email protected] and not have overheating issues. Unless u did the testing while it was winter in Canada, outside at -30oC. How bout a recent test dated up to one week before today...


----------



## avkdm

Whoops DP


----------



## avkdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


@avkdm

Just looked at my settings... currently [email protected] (in BIOS), all other settings on auto (GTL ref, NB voltage, SB voltage, VTT...) except for my DRAM voltage which is set at 2.2V as that is the default voltage for my modules. 
I don't know mate you'll have to fiddle with it a bit, you said your ram is not the problem? Are you running it under rated speed?

Maybe you just got a crappy chip?

Whats the difference between the CPU vCore u set in BIOS, and what monitoring apps report in Windows?


If I set to 1.3125 vcore in Bios - It reads 1.28V in Everest Ultimate edition


----------



## BALISTX

Try upping the voltage in the BIOS to either 1.345 or 1.35, this should compensate for the vdroop you are experiencing with your board.


----------



## Pckid212

My rig just POST'd 4Ghz... TWICE! and almost booted windows, but i cant get it to do that again









now I'm 99.999% sure the board is whats holding me back.


----------



## FoG

New guy here, I'm also new to overclocking. I just recently bought myself a E5200, and it works like a charm, but I knew I could get more out of it. So here is what I got so far...

3.313GHz
Stock Fan
Stock vCore (1.2v)
50oC
2x2GB RAM
ASUS P5GC-MX/1333
265Mhz FSB, 12.5x

Unfortunately, I'm not at my computer, so I can't get any more information until I get back on my computer. I don't know how to change the voltages in my BIOS as of yet, but right now, everything is stable. I'll post pictures and such when I get back on my computer.


----------



## metal_gunjee

You could get quite a bit more by simply raising the vcore a bit if you're just looking for a reasonable 24/7 overclock.
If you're shooting for a _really_ high overclock on this chip, such as 3.6GHz and up, there are a few other factors that come into play. Since you are using the stock cooler, such a boost may be out of reach.

The 50c temp you mentioned, is that under some sort of load testing? If so, which program did you use and for how long?

By the way, not bad so far. Especially if you're new to overclocking.
Welcome!


----------



## FoG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
You could get quite a bit more by simply raising the vcore a bit if you're just looking for a reasonable 24/7 overclock.
If you're shooting for a _really_ high overclock on this chip, such as 3.6GHz and up, there are a few other factors that come into play. Since you are using the stock cooler, such a boost may be out of reach.

The 50c temp you mentioned, is that under some sort of load testing? If so, which program did you use and for how long?

By the way, not bad so far. Especially if you're new to overclocking.
Welcome!

The 50c temp wasn't from a load test. I tried load-testing with OCCTPT, with the temperatures reaching around 60c. However after like 10 minutes or so, the screen went black. I'm not sure if it's supposed to do that, and I wasn't monitoring it, playing on PSP. I can't find the vCore voltage adjustment settings in the BIOS, so until I find it, I can't really go any further with it.

and Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## metal_gunjee

I've been checkin' out your motherboard manual.
In the advanced section of your bios, when you go into the JumperFree Configuration, and set the AI Overclock to 'Manual', is there not a vcore adjustment option there? If not, what options do you have at that point? This is where voltage adjustments should be on Asus board.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pckid212*


My rig just POST'd 4Ghz... TWICE! and almost booted windows, but i cant get it to do that again









now I'm 99.999% sure the board is whats holding me back.










Like I said before. The closer you get to 1300QDR the harder it will be to get the board to play nice. The next NB strap starts at 1301. Try that.

The same thing happens when you get close to 1600.


----------



## FoG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee* 
I've been checkin' out your motherboard manual.
In the advanced section of your bios, when you go into the JumperFree Configuration, and set the AI Overclock to 'Manual', is there not a vcore adjustment option there? If not, what options do you have at that point? This is where voltage adjustments should be on Asus board.

At this point, I can only change the CPU Frequency, the DRAM Settings, and the PCI Express Settings. I'm starting to think I need to update my BIOS. Its currently at BIOS 0405

EDIT: Updated the BIOS to 0407, and I still can't access it.

EDIT 2: My Mobo is a revision E3363, If that helps any (The manual at least)


----------



## lildwarf

Hey everyone, have always been a keen reader of helpful tech forums, but I must say nowhere will you find such an epic e5200 thread.

It has been immensely helpful, and this has been my first time both building a computer, and overclocking. Its been a steep learning curve, straight outta the box i went for a 250fsb boost to get me too 3.1, anything after that I did not have a clue, it wouldn't boot or post at all, I realised after a long time that I had the option of changing the ram dividers, being a first time overclocker, I didnt have a clue.

Long story short, I found all the settings and set about overclocking, my first successful encounter was 3.5 stable at 1.36volts this was 335 x 10.5. The temperatures were low, and stable under Prime95 and OCCT, and I set about hunting for the 3.8 barrier. I was fearful of using higher voltages, but after reading that 1.45 was the highest, I had some headroom, and managed to hit my current stable and best of 3.8GHZ. I have reached 3.9 and 4.0 GHZ in windows but not prime stable unfortunately.

Sorry about the story, its been an amazing adventure into the world of overclocking, and this thread was great fun to read. I'm such a geek! Thought it would be overly complicated but actually with patience and perhaps because the e5200 is such a great overclocker, its been fairly easy.

One question however is in my bios I have my current cpu on 1.4 volts. But CPU-Z reports from 1.360-1.344volts. Is this what they call vdroop? Does that mean I have more headroom to overclock in the bios? I am currently stable, 3 hours of Prime95, will do a proper 8hour run when I have time.

Anyway bit of a long first post! Any help appreciated.


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Like I said before. The closer you get to 1300QDR the harder it will be to get the board to play nice. The next NB strap starts at 1301. Try that.

The same thing happens when you get close to 1600.


I was at 1333FSB

333x12 = 4Ghz


----------



## wes45013

I haven't been on here in a while . Busy with school and family.

Any way i bought some ocz 1066 that needs rma. but I just wanted to show off my old ocz ram ddr800.

This stuff was like 35 or 40$ for 2x2GB.

Its rated speed and timings are 400mhz 5-5-5-18

and its doing 444mhz @ 4-5-4-12.

The lowest pi i ever ran with these stick is 13.366. Cant wait to see what the 1066 will do when i get it back.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pckid212* 
I was at 1333FSB

333x12 = 4Ghz









Then it's not the board. You can run 1333 with default NB and SB voltages. Once you get around 1400 you will need to start adding NB volts. When you get to around 1500 you will need to start adding SB volts. I've built and OC'd 4 comps with the P6N Diamond board. The only reason I don't have one now is due to the fact that I never could find a vdroop mod and the lack of 45nm support. <----opps, maybe it is the board.


----------



## Smykster

Hey Guys,

Currently my e5200 sits at 3.74 ghz 340*11. V core is 1.36 in cpuz. MCH core is bumped a bit as well. Anything over this clock is unstable with volatages as high as 1.45. Are their any other voltages I can bump to increase stability to 4.0ghz? Temps are not the issue, and I think this chip can do it wit ha few other tweaks. Let me know!


----------



## KaC Smith

Hey all. Just got my E5200 last week and started some slight overclocking with the stock cooler(boo), but I have to get my car fixed so I have to wait until I buy a new cooler for it.

I have gotten this thing up to a mild and conservative 3.5Ghz @ 280 x 12.5 Idle temps are in the mid 30s and about 57*C while running OCCT.

I ran the auto OCCT and passed flying colors, went to run it in prime95 and the temps were up around 62*C so I decided not to run it. Temps are maxing @ 46*C while folding and surfing the net which has me around a constant 50% CPU usage.

I'm running 1.28Vcore in CPUZ.

I'm just happy this thing is running stable (alebit not officially 24/7 stable), but it's been running all night without any hiccups. Especially since this is my first official build/overclock.

When I can actually get a new CPU cooler again I'll really try to push this thing. I was hoping for a modest 3.3Ghz 24/7 lock when i was purchasing it, but now I'm almost salivating at how high I can get this thing stable. I'll be sure to drop in periodically with updates.

Also, what CPU collers do you guys recommend/what do you run on your E5200?


----------



## avkdm

Hi Guys-
I am a little envious, so many get a good chip - I have to get a dud.
I have tried everything, and I give up.
FSB max is 358,vid is 1.225, I can run 347x9 or 250x12.5 [email protected] in Bios, voltage the same at any multi or fsb providing it matches 3125mhz.
I have to ramp up voltage to 1.385 just to get 3300mhz stable, same deal with the fsb/multi thing.
It so hard for me to believe this chip will not clock higher with such a good fsb without throwing so much voltage at it.
Oh well, I am very disappointed but extremely motivated to buy a chip that clocks well.
I wish I spent the extra bucks on an E8400 now.
Cest La Vie


----------



## lildwarf

KaC Smith

Quote:



Also, what CPU collers do you guys recommend/what do you run on your E5200?


I have heard the Titan Fenrir is very good, and a cheaper alternative to the champion TRUE (Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme). Having said that it depends on your case, as the TRUE i have heard is extremely tall, my current budget cooler for my budget machine is the akasa 965, and i'm very happy with it at the moment. I've also heard the Vendetta is very good also. I would recommend looking at these, the reviews and cooling for these are excellent from what i've seen.

@avkdm

Quote:



FSB max is 358,vid is 1.225, I can run 347x9 or 250x12.5 [email protected] in Bios, voltage the same at any multi or fsb providing it matches 3125mhz.


I'm not an amazing overclocker by any means, try to use a lower fsb? Some motherboards don't like the high fsb. I'm sure if not me others can help you, If you provide more info, like your motherboard, temperatures, bios version? My motherboard\\chip didn't like any higher than 340, but with higher multipliers you can still get a decent clock. Your vid is not exactly high, its around the same as mine 1.285. So i'm confident that if you can keep trying at least 3.5ghz at a decent voltage could well be possible. But i'm a newb so if some of the veterans speak up, take their advice over mine!


----------



## Pckid212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KaC Smith*


Also, what CPU collers do you guys recommend/what do you run on your E5200?


I run a Tuniq Tower on mine it loads at 53c.

I recommend a Tuniq Tower, Xigmatek Dark Knight, or TRUE


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pckid212*


I run a Tuniq Tower on mine it loads at 53c.

I recommend a Tuniq Tower, Xigmatek Dark Knight, or TRUE


Dont forget the HR-01 Plus, fanless 62oC at [email protected]







- 6,5h load under orthos...


----------



## azlvda

just got new e5200 ro revision


----------



## KaC Smith

Thanks to all that were suggesting coolers. I am thinking about getting a Dark Knight b/c of the price. I'll be sure to chime back in when it arrives and I get this thing really going.

Last night I was messing with it abit and got it to 2973 Mhz @ 330FSB x 9.

Stopped there because of heat problems. Running stable though. I should still be able to get the FSB up a bit since I'm not at a reported 1.3625 in my bios yet.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaC Smith* 
Thanks to all that were suggesting coolers. I am thinking about getting a Dark Knight b/c of the price. I'll be sure to chime back in when it arrives and I get this thing really going.

Last night I was messing with it abit and got it to 2973 Mhz @ 330FSB x 9.

Stopped there because of heat problems. Running stable though. I should still be able to get the FSB up a bit since I'm not at a reported 1.3625 in my bios yet.

Something sounds odd to me. Do you have your RAM set to 1:1 right now? Make sure you do that, and set your multiplier to 12.5, then try increasing your FSB again. There is alot of reading you can find about running your multiplier below stock, and how it can actually be detrimental.

Have you googled your motherboard to find other people with E5200's? I'm wondering if your MoBo is holding you back. Do you have the most up to date BIOS for the MoBo?

Good luck. 3.3-3.5GHz should be a realistic goal.


----------



## catchthefloaty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


I finally got my E5200 up and running! Had some trouble with RAM and had to do an RMA or 2 and still have another, but dammit it's working on 1G of ram.

It's actually it's gonna be used by my son-in-law so he will probably want his screen name up there when he makes one. I'll get him to start an acct here.


im the guy he was referring to.im new here.

currently running orthos at 300 X 11. 51 degree load temps

EDIT: Failed after one hour 20 min. raised CPU and MCH voltages.


----------



## pocenk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=578763


----------



## Troilus

hi guys could some1 tell me what settings i need to change so i can overclock my cpu

im a noob overclcoker so have no real clue

could u tell me what to change in my bios

i have a e5200 and a p5q-e and a xigamtek s1823

i have underclocked my memory to 240 mhz (its 1066 rated) and set the voltage to 2.1

have my fsb at 12.5 x 240 for 3,00ghz
and set my cpu voltage to 1.2 in bios (1.176 in cpuz)

any advice as to what i should change in my bios ?

oh and my load temps are 51 and 53 in prime 95

any help is much apprecited


----------



## FoG

This is what I have my CPU at right now, no voltage changes (I don't think I can with this ASUS P5GC-MX/1333 motherboard).


----------



## KaC Smith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A.C.Sanchez* 
Something sounds odd to me. Do you have your RAM set to 1:1 right now? Make sure you do that, and set your multiplier to 12.5, then try increasing your FSB again. There is alot of reading you can find about running your multiplier below stock, and how it can actually be detrimental.

Have you googled your motherboard to find other people with E5200's? I'm wondering if your MoBo is holding you back. Do you have the most up to date BIOS for the MoBo?

Good luck. 3.3-3.5GHz should be a realistic goal.

There is no dram to cpu ratio on my mobo, just uses the mch strap function. I'm positive I can get it higher since I'm not even at 1.3625 Vcore yet, just need to get the heat down first, hence cooler.


----------



## wes45013

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Troilus* 
hi guys could some1 tell me what settings i need to change so i can overclock my cpu

im a noob overclcoker so have no real clue

could u tell me what to change in my bios

i have a e5200 and a p5q-e and a xigamtek s1823

i have underclocked my memory to 240 mhz (its 1066 rated) and set the voltage to 2.1

have my fsb at 12.5 x 240 for 3,00ghz
and set my cpu voltage to 1.2 in bios (1.176 in cpuz)

any advice as to what i should change in my bios ?

oh and my load temps are 51 and 53 in prime 95

any help is much apprecited


Check this link out.

I did a quick write for another guy

http://www.overclock.net/new-members...ml#post6319807


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catchthefloaty* 
im the guy he was referring to.im new here.

currently running orthos at 300 X 11. 51 degree load temps

EDIT: Failed after one hour 20 min. raised CPU and MCH voltages.

OK here's what we have so far.










EDIT: Our IP35 Pro isn't giving us a 12.5 multiplier option- it only says it goes to 12. Anyone know what's up there?


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaC Smith* 
There is no dram to cpu ratio on my mobo, just uses the mch strap function. I'm positive I can get it higher since I'm not even at 1.3625 Vcore yet, just need to get the heat down first, hence cooler.

I see, interesting. Are you using the 250 MHz strap?


----------



## budgetgamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparky6string*


EDIT: Our IP35 Pro isn't giving us a 12.5 multiplier option- it only says it goes to 12. Anyone know what's up there?


BIOS update?


----------



## madmike0408

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FoG*











This is what I have my CPU at right now, no voltage changes (I don't think I can with this ASUS P5GC-MX/1333 motherboard).


you have an issue there. your temps shouldnt be 18 degrees different from each other. reseat your cooler ASAP.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *budgetgamer* 
BIOS update?

Yeah that's it, found it yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## FoG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madmike0408* 
you have an issue there. your temps shouldnt be 18 degrees different from each other. reseat your cooler ASAP.

I'm curious to what would happen if I don't reseat the cooler?


----------



## madmike0408

under load you might experience thermal throttling, or you can degrade the life of the chip running it at high temps such as 56 degrees Celsius at idle. I know your load temps are outrageous.


----------



## KaC Smith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A.C.Sanchez*


I see, interesting. Are you using the 250 MHz strap?


I've been alternating between them all, trying to keep it under 800Mhz until I get to my max fsb.


----------



## catchthefloaty

OK this might be as far as we can go with this chip. It hasn't proven to be the best overclocker for us, but it did give up some goods and we're going to keep trying.


----------



## Lionmaster

thats not too bad for those volts. i would go high with the volts , i like to keep it under 1.42(24/7) 1.45 max. at where your at you prolly will be able to get to 3.7 under1.42v.

just make sure you have your ram set to where thats not whats holding your oc back and you may need to up your mch/nb volts for some more stability


----------



## kaszachris

Hello all.
I buy a fourth E5200.

Some Batch Guide i recommend *Q*xxx*B*xxx series cpus from Malay.
FPO/Batch - VID ~overclocking - vcore oc

*forum.pclab.pl users E5200*
*Q834B132 1,1375V 4,1GHz (1,3V) - sztuka "krzysiak"
*Q839B185 1,25V 4,2Ghz(1,3V) sztuka "mako222"
*Q827B677 VID 1,250 ~4,0Ghz -1,250 - *MY E5200* -*Kaszachris*
*Others*
* Q832B418 - VID 1,0250 ~4,2Ghz - 1,272
* Q832B418 - VID 1,2000 ~4,0Ghz - 1,272
* 3827A299 - VID 1,1875 ~4,0Ghz - 1,340
* Q830B563 - VID 1,2000 ~4,0Ghz - 1,370 x2
* 3848A283 - VID 1,2000 ~4,0Ghz - 1,385
* 3833A245 - VID 1,1500 ~3,9Ghz - 1,385
* Q832A475 - VID 1,1500 ~3,8Ghz - 1,344
* Q827A565 - VID 1,2250 ~3,8Ghz - 1,375
* Q833A862 - VID 1,1375 ~3,7Ghz - 1,250
* 3832A711 - VID 1,1500 ~3,7Ghz - 1,232
* Q824A729 - VID 1,1000 ~3,7Ghz - 1.375
* 3828A962 - VID ~3,7Ghz - 1,400
* Q831B288 - VID 1.1750 ~3,6Ghz - 1,200
* 3828A509 - VID 1,1675 ~3,6Ghz -
* Q827A566 - VID 1,2250 ~3,5Ghz - 1,340
* 3833A333 - VID 1,2250 ~3,5Ghz - 1,375
* 3838B443 - VID 1,2250 ~3,5Ghz - 1,384
* 3834A612 - VID 1.2125 ~3,4Ghz - 1,306
* 3828A775 - VID 1,2250 ~3,4Ghz - 1,370
* 3828A771 - VID 1,2000 ~3,3Ghz - 1,300
* Q827A557 - VID 1,2125 ~3,3Ghz - 1,350
* Q833A285 - VID 1,2500 ~3,3Ghz - 1,360
* 3826A682 - VID 1,2500 ~3,3Ghz - 1,360
* 3827A299 - VID 1,2250 ~3,3Ghz - 1,375
* 3838B046 - VID ~3,6ghz -1,280V
*Q839B189 -VID 1.25. ~3,83ghz-1,25
4.0ghz 1,28v Q839B185(VID:1,25V) 
3908A331 vid 1,285V 4ghz 1,29V Costa Rica

Othoss in progress :


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lionmaster* 
thats not too bad for those volts. i would go high with the volts , i like to keep it under 1.42(24/7) 1.45 max. at where your at you prolly will be able to get to 3.7 under1.42v.

just make sure you have your ram set to where thats not whats holding your oc back and you may need to up your mch/nb volts for some more stability

You advise 1.42 volts for 24/7 operation? I thought around 1.36 volts was the ceiling for these chips.


----------



## VanDynck

My E5200 1.7v @ Single Stage


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592294

My SuperPi 1M Score: 10.99s
Screenshot: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=868101


----------



## Lionmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparky6string* 
You advise 1.42 volts for 24/7 operation? I thought around 1.36 volts was the ceiling for these chips.









1.3625 is the highest possible vid for a chip and the max spec intel recommends it to be set at, but the absolute maximum under intels specs that can be handled by the chip without degradation and electromigration damaging the chip is 1.45v i like keeping it under 1.42 just for safety


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lionmaster* 
1.3625 is the highest possible vid for a chip and the max spec intel recommends it to be set at, but the absolute maximum under intels specs that can be handled by the chip without degradation and electromigration damaging the chip is 1.45v i like keeping it under 1.42 just for safety

Nice. We have our voltage there for safety's sake but we didn't notice a lot more OCing headroom when it was set higher. I think the sweet spot on that chip is 3.3 actually. Maybe we'll try again.


----------



## qaz393

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VanDynck* 
My E5200 1.7v @ Single Stage


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=592294

My SuperPi 1M Score: 10.99s
Screenshot: http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=868101

nice 5+ ghz run. is the chip still living?


----------



## VanDynck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qaz393*


nice 5+ ghz run. is the chip still living?


Yes. Is on my HTPC.


----------



## budgetgamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catchthefloaty* 
OK this might be as far as we can go with this chip. It hasn't proven to be the best overclocker for us, but it did give up some goods and we're going to keep trying.

Try using 12.5 multiplier, update BIOS if necessary.


----------



## Sparky6string

Quote:


Originally Posted by *budgetgamer* 
Try using 12.5 multiplier, update BIOS if necessary.

Yeah we're very interested in that 12.5 multi but it will require a bios update and we don't like doing that. =/ Still we will get around to it sometime, and it's nice to know that the bios chip can be easily replaced should we screw it up.


----------



## styuR

I think I got pretty lucky lol, I'm on a Costa Rican E5200, I'm hitting 3.75ghz stable on stock voltages on stock air cooling







, in the CPU-z validation it only shows the multiplier as x12 instead of x12.5 though for some reason http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593524.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *styuR*


I think I got pretty lucky lol, I'm on a Costa Rican E5200, I'm hitting 3.75ghz stable on stock voltages on stock air cooling







, in the CPU-z validation it only shows the multiplier as x12 instead of x12.5 though for some reason http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=593524.


Looks like 3.6 to me. Try updating your BIOS. If CPUz doesn't show the .5 multi then odds are the board is not running at 12.5.


----------



## styuR

Well, gigabyte's cpuid and the actual system properties both read it at 3.75Ghz so it's really not worth updating the BIOS over tbh.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *styuR* 
Well, gigabyte's cpuid and the actual system properties both read it at 3.75Ghz so it's really not worth updating the BIOS over tbh.

Having the newest BIOS for your motherboard normally gives better stablity and sometimes new features.


----------



## styuR

Lol, don't really want to take the chance of bricking my mobo though.


----------



## kaszachris

Hey all.
Some E5200 OC on my MSI P35 Neo-F motherboard (cheap mobo),ABIT AB9 QUAD GT is coming.
5-phase digital PWM and lower Vcore ,higher overclocking.


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaszachris* 
Hey all.
Some E5200 OC on my MSI P35 Neo-F motherboard (cheap mobo),*ABIT AB9 QUAD GT is coming.*
5-phase digital PWM and lower Vcore ,higher overclocking.



Not afraid to get an Abit motherboard, if you are not even sure that they will be supporting their warranties?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Not afraid to get an Abit motherboard, if you are not even sure that they will be supporting their warranties?


Abit going out of business or something?


----------



## glussier

They are not manufacturing motherboards anymore.


----------



## metal_gunjee

Well, after 3 months the max stable overclock i got from this chip was 3.9GHz... max I booted at was 4.12GHz.

No more E5200 for me though, I decided to try jumping off this Intel wagon I've been on for over 5 years so I bought an AMD Phenom II x3 720 Black Edition CPU. There are things about Intel and it's "fanboys" that are starting to get old on me now.. no offense to any of you, seriously. A lot of you have been a big help in my Pentium Dual-Core adventures.

I'm not totally turning my back on Intel though. I plan to keep my E5200 build, along with a spare Pentium 4 520 w/ HT. I also have my Pentium III 1000Mhz build I'm running right now @ 1155MHz for an emergency spare. I guess I just wanna get a taste of what the competition has to offer 'til I can afford to build a Core i7 rig. Or better yet, an Intel 6-core chip when it comes along!

Thanks again for the help and lessons learned... wish me luck!


----------



## brandon1186

here is my new record with a 3 hour old e5200 and a asus striker extreme 680i my max fsb for this chip is 1586 awesome chip LOL


----------



## phalcom

amazing!!, what cooler cpu you use??


----------



## brandon1186

thanks im using xigmatek red scorpion s1283 and artic cooling mx2 thermal paste


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


Well, after 3 months the max stable overclock i got from this chip was 3.9GHz... max I booted at was 4.12GHz.

No more E5200 for me though, I decided to try jumping off this Intel wagon I've been on for over 5 years so I bought an AMD Phenom II x3 720 Black Edition CPU. There are things about Intel and it's "fanboys" that are starting to get old on me now.. no offense to any of you, seriously. A lot of you have been a big help in my Pentium Dual-Core adventures.

I'm not totally turning my back on Intel though. I plan to keep my E5200 build, along with a spare Pentium 4 520 w/ HT. I also have my Pentium III 1000Mhz build I'm running right now @ 1155MHz for an emergency spare. I guess I just wanna get a taste of what the competition has to offer 'til I can afford to build a Core i7 rig. Or better yet, an Intel 6-core chip when it comes along!

Thanks again for the help and lessons learned... wish me luck!


Let me know how that Phenom Triple is compared to the pentium-dualies. I've been looking at AMD for the past few months now. I think my next build will be an AMD Quad.


----------



## avkdm

Hi Guys,
Well I finally ditched my E5200 (poor overclocker 1.3875Vcore for 330x10)for an E6300 ($20 changeover from a nice guy at the computer shop) Hes in to overclocking too so he sympathised my plight.
Anyhow I have it running stable already at stock Vcore (400x8.5)
My vid is somewhat high 1.275 but it clocks to 400x8.5 at stock voltage. So far its the best $20 I ever spent, lol. Is there an e6300 o/c thread somewhere?


----------



## glussier

Quote:



So far its the best $20 I ever spent, lol. Is there an e6300 o/c thread somewhere?


No, but you could easily start one.


----------



## PepsiLove

I'm aiming for 4ghz atm, will edit this post when I get it









EDIT: This is where I got to tonight, to tired to keep mucking around. This is with everything on the lowest in the bios (not auto) ecept for the cpu which is on +12.0 because auto keept making the vcore rise.


----------



## owbert

i recently swapped up for a new cpu, the intel e5200, i was able to OC it to 4.0ghz (320x12.5) at 1.43volts to the cpu. ram is at 4:5ram ratio, 800mhz.

temperatures under Prime95 is 61c to 67c.

what does everyone think? is it safe to keep it running under such conditions? is the voltage to the cpu too high? or the temperature?

i believe i can push it more but idk if that is advisable? intel lists the thermal temp at being 74c, and while i am no expert, i am sure i should keep below 74c? how much further below , temperature wise?

how much voltage from the default voltage could someone overclock before its dangerous? even if the temperature is cool?

p/s of misc info:
-mobo: abit ip35 pro
-ram: 2gb (2x1) ram of crucial ballistix ddr800 (6400) at 4:5ratio with 555-18 timings. i believe it is running at 800mhz
-OCZ 600watt psu with 80% eff. rating.

also is a difference of 5c between the two cores during idle acceptable? under benching the temperatures are the same. i have reapplied the thermal grease a couple of times now.


----------



## sangria

Overclocking Intel's Pentium E5200 @ tomshardware.com

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...m,2366-10.html

Love Sangria


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *owbert* 
i recently swapped up for a new cpu, the intel e5200, i was able to OC it to 4.0ghz (320x12.5) at 1.43volts to the cpu. ram is at 4:5ram ratio, 800mhz.

temperatures under Prime95 is 61c to 67c.

what does everyone think? is it safe to keep it running under such conditions? is the voltage to the cpu too high? or the temperature?

i believe i can push it more but idk if that is advisable? intel lists the thermal temp at being 74c, and while i am no expert, i am sure i should keep below 74c? how much further below , temperature wise?

how much voltage from the default voltage could someone overclock before its dangerous? even if the temperature is cool?

p/s of misc info:
-mobo: abit ip35 pro
-ram: 2gb (2x1) ram of crucial ballistix ddr800 (6400) at 4:5ratio with 555-18 timings. i believe it is running at 800mhz
-OCZ 600watt psu with 80% eff. rating.

also is a difference of 5c between the two cores during idle acceptable? under benching the temperatures are the same. i have reapplied the thermal grease a couple of times now.


keep it exactly as it is, everything is fine.


----------



## TFB

Hello e5200 gurus...

First let me just say, I am very impressed with the numbers you guys have put up. Quite impressive. Since you guys seem to know how to push this CPU to just before burnout, let me pick your brains. I know in 300 or so pages this has probably been covered but it's 300 pages... Please excuse me.

I'm going to try to break this down into logical parts.

My Goal: To get my E5200 to run at a 1066 FSB.
Secondary Goal: Keep the chip at 3.3ghz but this is not necessary. Even if I have to step it back a little bit but can still run the FSB at 1066, I'd be happy.

The Gear I have:

CPU: E5200 2.5ghz (you know the specs better than me)
Cooling: Stock Intel HSF I am willing to swap this out but I'll need advice on good aftermarket HSFs.
Mobo: GIGABYTE GA-EP43-UD3L Pretty nice board based on the reviews and the little I know. Can run 800-1600 (OC) FSB.
Memory: G.Skill 2x2gb DDR2 1066. If I can save money by OCing, I might bump this up to 8gb.

Two extra ram modules will cost me ~$50 and a HSF isn't too expensive, right? I figure I'd still be below the cost of a new CPU.

Where I am now:

Everything is running at stock except for a few things. I've changed my RAM's voltage and timing to the recommended. In my case, it's 6-6-6-18 and 2.0v

I also have the Intel Step down power saving stuff disabled. My machine runs at 2.5ghz always.

This is a screen grab of Real Temp 3 and CPU-Z. This isn't under any load or anything. Just average use. Couple of programs open... I think those are pretty decent temps.

Attachment 116809

The environment: It's Summer here and the room gets stuffy and hot. Whenever I'm here, I have the AC running and I don't really leave my computer running when I'm not home and the AC is off.

During the winter, it gets cold here. Shivering cold. I rarely use the heat. I don't think ambient temps will play a big role in the OCing but you guys are the experts and I'm the one begging for help so you can decide.

What I've tried so far and the catastrophe that ensued:

1. Set the PCI-E Frequency from Auto to 100
2. Set the Memory Multiplier SPD to 4.00A
3. Enabled CPU Host and set it to 266
4. Changed the CPU Termination to 1.3v
5. Changed the MCH Cor to 1.20v

What happened was I got to the post screen, it didn't load all the way and then the computer shut off and then tried to restart.

So folks, what do you think? Remember I'm an absolute noob at this so please take it easy. If you need any more info, please ask.

Thank you for your time,

TFB


----------



## AmgMake

It looks rather good. You should get away with 1.2v Termination, but increase Vcore, lets say, start with 1.3v on that.


----------



## TFB

Thank you for your response.

I have two follow up questions since messing with the vcore scares me.

I know Intel says 1.3xxx is the highest it can go. Is that with stock cooling or is that the highest they recommend under all circumstances?

Thank you.


----------



## TFB

I guess that was only one question :/ Never post half asleep.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Reduce your memory multiplier to 2.00A, and then increase your FSB to 300. You will see far more benefit from overclocking the CPU than you will from running your RAM at 1066. An E5200 at 3.5GHz and 600 RAM will blow away an E5200 at 2.5GHz and 1066 RAM. Just my $.02. You can always increase the RAM speed a bit later on.


----------



## TFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A.C.Sanchez*


Reduce your memory multiplier to 2.00A, and then increase your FSB to 300. You will see far more benefit from overclocking the CPU than you will from running your RAM at 1066. An E5200 at 3.5GHz and 600 RAM will blow away an E5200 at 2.5GHz and 1066 RAM. Just my $.02. You can always increase the RAM speed a bit later on.


That's not what I really want to do though. Even if it is, I wouldn't know how.

Basically I just want 3.3ghz at 1066.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


That's not what I really want to do though. Even if it is, I wouldn't know how.

Basically I just want 3.3ghz at 1066.


You over clock the front side bus in the bios, just like you have adjusted your voltage and memory divider. If you want 3.3GHz, then set your RAM divider to 2.00A, then make your Front Side Bus 264. Your voltage of 1.3x (whatever you have) should be plenty. Then save/reboot. When you POST/load windows, verify with CPU-Z. Your RAM will be running at 528. You can then test, go back to BIOS, and try different memory dividers to speed up your RAM, though again - being determined to have a particular RAM speed is counter-intuitive. You should want the highest clock speed possible (at whatever temps/voltage you are comfortable with), and then max out your RAM speed based on that.

Read this: Overclocking Intels


----------



## TFB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A.C.Sanchez*


You over clock the front side bus in the bios, just like you have adjusted your voltage and memory divider. If you want 3.3GHz, then set your RAM divider to 2.00A, then make your Front Side Bus 264. Your voltage of 1.3x (whatever you have) should be plenty. Then save/reboot. When you POST/load windows, verify with CPU-Z. Your RAM will be running at 528. You can then test, go back to BIOS, and try different memory dividers to speed up your RAM, though again - being determined to have a particular RAM speed is counter-intuitive. You should want the highest clock speed possible (at whatever temps/voltage you are comfortable with), and then max out your RAM speed based on that.

Read this: Overclocking Intels


Okay, I read the link you provided and I'm afraid it has just made me more confused. I'm not sure how to take his results and change it to what I need due to the different motherboard and chip.

Let's go over a list of what I should do.

1. Set PCI-E Frequency to 100
2. Change Memory Multiplier to 2.00A
3. Enable CPU Host and change it to 264
4. Change Vcore to 1.3625V (this is the max that Intel recommends)
5. CPU Termination and MCH Core???

Questions:

On 2. When I get my system stable and my RAM is underclocked, do I want to stay in the A family?

On 3. Why 264 and not 266. I thought the FSB is quad pumped. 1056 vs 1064.

On 4. Is that the max for the chip itself or with the stock cooling? Should I do this in stages or jump in with both feet and just set it to the max for now?

On 5. Leave these on auto? Put them a bit higher and back down? You tell me...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


4. Change Vcore to 1.3625V (this is the max that Intel recommends)


Ummm no. Intel doesn't have a recommended safe voltage. 1.3625v is the highest VID that they will manufacture an e5200. 1.45v is the 'absolute maximum' as sated by Intel. But there is really no max safe voltage. Ever chip is different and it is also important to watch temps.

I do not recommended OCing with stock cooler. If you do, 3.0Ghz would be a good goal. With stock cooler you prbly want even make it to 1.36v before your temps start getting high, but like I said each chip is different. I would suggest spending at least $30 on a decent CPU cooler.


----------



## TFB

Thanks for the replies.

As I stated in my first post here, I don't know too much about aftermarket HSFs. So, if you don't mind, can we go over a few questions before I purchase one?

1. What is a good brand? Obviously I don't want something that's going to burn out on me after a week.

2. I see some come with a bracket that fits on the back side of the mobo. Is this the way to go? Other than over tightening, anything I have to watch out for?

3. Generally, how much more efficient are aftermarket parts than the stock cooler.


----------



## PizzaMan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835186134 $32 free shipping. 3.5-3.6Ghz would be a good goal range with decent case cooling.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003 $37 plus shipping. Would be alittle bit better then the first.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233023
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233029
$45 free shipping. Another step up. Prbly best bang for buck. goal maybe 3.8+ depending on chip.

Just some quick suggestions for 5 min browsing on newegg.


----------



## TFB

Okay, I just ordered the Dark Knight. I read the reviews and it looks pretty solid. I just hope it fits in my mid size case. The case is 8 inches wide and that translates to 203.2mm. I guess with the riser pegs, my mobo sits around a 1/4in off the case. That brings me down to about 196.85mm -CPU height. I should be okay.

Let me get this puppy installed, do some baseline temp readings and see where we go from there. One person said it dropped his E5200 chip temp down 10C and his stock cooler was around the same temp as mine. So, we'll see.

Thanks for the help. I'll be back in a few days.


----------



## Anirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


Okay, I just ordered the Dark Knight. I read the reviews and it looks pretty solid. I just hope it fits in my mid size case. The case is 8 inches wide and that translates to 203.2mm. I guess with the riser pegs, my mobo sits around a 1/4in off the case. That brings me down to about 196.85mm -CPU height. I should be okay.

Let me get this puppy installed, do some baseline temp readings and see where we go from there. One person said it dropped his E5200 chip temp down 10C and his stock cooler was around the same temp as mine. So, we'll see.

Thanks for the help. I'll be back in a few days.


good luck with the cooler


----------



## auditor

Due to a recent move I've had to get a much smaller case, new mobo and new heat sink. What I've got now is a Silverstone SG03 with a Scythe Shukriken on a Asus Maximus II Gene, I've got my E5200 at 3.25 at 1.25vcore (just quick settings to test the temp). Idle the processors hitting 42c and under full load its hitting 65. Do you guys recorn these temps are safe? To much? Or could I push the temp more? What do you recorn would be a safe to run it 24/7?


----------



## PizzaMan

65C is fine under load, but is high for 1.25v. The Scythe Shurken is not much better then stock cooling. Get a bigger heatsink and you will be drastically lower temps.


----------



## auditor

I can't put in a bigger heat sink due to the fact I only have 78mm of room to play with which limits my cooler choose drastically, anybody else know of a small heat sink that might work out better?


----------



## TFB

Okay, got the dark knight installed. Not running too much cooler at idle/every day use. Ran a Prime95 torture test and it peaked at 44C @ nearly 100% load.


----------



## bk7794

How many hours of linx can we use?


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFB* 
Okay, got the dark knight installed. Not running too much cooler at idle/every day use. Ran a Prime95 torture test and it peaked at 44C @ nearly 100% load.

That is ice-cold. Start overclocking. You are in excellent shape.


----------



## TFB

I have a question before I start...

How come some people are able to OC at 1.25vcore and I can't? Is it just minute differences in the chips? Different motherboards? Something I did wrong?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


I have a question before I start...

How come some people are able to OC at 1.25vcore and I can't? Is it just minute differences in the chips? Different motherboards? Something I did wrong?


Mostly, it the difference in chips. Motherboards can make a difference to.


----------



## aeio

3.125GHz, stock vcore, stock cooler

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=628568










still waiting for the Cooler Master Hyper TX3.


----------



## TFB

One step closer but oh so far away...

Just to recap (the things I did before):

1. Set PCI-e to 100
2. Memory Multiplier SPD to 4.00A
3. CPU Host Enabled and set to 266
4. CPU Termination to 1.4V
5. MCH Core to 1.20V

This time I set the vcore up one notch from 1.25v and no luck. I tried two notches and no luck there. Finally I said screw it and set it on 1.3625, the highest recommended for the E5200.

Here is what happened. I got through the post screen. It got to my boot menu since I use Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.04. I selected windows to do my CPU-Z, Real Temp and a Prime95 test.

Didn't make it to Windows. Right before the login screen, I got a blue screen and it shut down. The only info I could grab before it restarted was something like, "IRQ NOT LESS NOR EQUAL". Something like that. As you guys know, it shuts down pretty quickly.

On the plus side, the post screen was much faster... :/


----------



## TFB

I searched around and see that this IRQ blue screen is ram related. I'm pretty sure I don't have bad ram. I've run memtest for 7 hours with no errors.

I do have the timings set to what G.Skill recommends. 6-6-6-18. I also have the voltage set to 2.00v. G.Skill says it can operate ~2.000v-2.100v I believe.


----------



## PERSPOLIS

-Set MCH Core to 1.30V
-Set Memory Multiplier SPD to 3.00/i.e. 800Mhz for now
With 8 gigs of ram,I doubt you can use a ram speed of 1066 with that mobo
-Set CPU Termination to 1.2V or 1.3v(try both)
Start with a vcore of 1.3625 & later try to lower it

set the equivalent of the following settings in your bios:
DRAM Static read control- disable
DRAM read training - disable
Cpu spread spectrum- disable

Good luck!


----------



## TFB

Thanks for the reply.

Two questions.

When you say set the Memory Multiplier to 3.00, is that 3.00A Because there is also 3.00B, C and D...

I think I can use 1066 with 8 gigs. The mobo supports up to 16gb of ram at 1066 or 1200 OC. Why wouldn't it be able to support it?


----------



## TFB

Okay... this is what I did this time.

VCore 1.3625
MCH Core 1.3v
CPU Term 1.3v
Memory Multiplier is 3.00A

I also turned the RAM's profile from Turbo to Standard.

Here are the results of a Prime95 Blend test...

Attachment 118384

One thing I've noticed is that the temps seem to fluctuate a little easier now. I don't know if that's normal...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


Okay... this is what I did this time.

VCore 1.3625
MCH Core 1.3v
CPU Term 1.3v
Memory Multiplier is 3.00A

I also turned the RAM's profile from Turbo to Standard.

Here are the results of a Prime95 Blend test...

Attachment 118384

One thing I've noticed is that the temps seem to fluctuate a little easier now. I don't know if that's normal...


Looking good. Most try to stay about 30C away from TJmax. So you have some room to go. The higher the vcore gets the easier the temps will move. Don't be afraid to go 1.4v if you can keep those temps in check.


----------



## TFB

How do I test for stability? Just leave it run?

Also, how do I know if I can trust those temps?


----------



## PizzaMan

For stressing, I recommend OCCT, Orthos and a Intel Burn Test. You can find them all in the download section here on OCN.

CoreTemp is pretty trust worthy and monitoring distance from TJmax is far more effective then what a program says is actual temp. Since there is no software out there that can actually tell you what the temp is. All monitoring programs monitor from distance from TJmax and estimate the temperature. No two chips have the exact same TJmax and you will not find any mention of TJmax in Intel's data sheets. Hope this helps.


----------



## TFB

I could not find Intel Burn Test in the download sections. I googled it but I'm not going to trust some random site for downloads.

I'll run the other two when I'm back over on my Windows partition.

Let me ask you. Before, my idle temps were about 33/34C @ 1.25v. Now I'm up to 1.3265v and my idle temp is still 34ish. Is that weird?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFB*


I could not find Intel Burn Test in the download sections. I googled it but I'm not going to trust some random site for downloads.

I'll run the other two when I'm back over on my Windows partition.

Let me ask you. Before, my idle temps were about 33/34C @ 1.25v. Now I'm up to 1.3265v and my idle temp is still 34ish. Is that weird?


Your idle temps are normal.

IBT is just another Linpack stress test. Just use the Linpack test in OCCT. OCCT and Orthos's small data set ans small FFTs test more CPU. Large data set and FFTs stress more ram. Linpack generally will get your CPU hotter then the other tests. I recommend starting with 1 and 2 hour tests while you are stressing new settings. When you reach a point where you want to leave it for 24/7 run very long tests, like 6+ hours. After you have passed everything go back and run the OCCT power supply tests for a couple hours to make sure your PC can handle all video cards and CPU running at full load.


----------



## StretchNuts

My latest run. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=633702


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StretchNuts*


My latest run. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=633702


Is that right, 1.28v for 3.5Ghz? If so, NICE. Great chip you have there.









Most the newer e5000 chips have been showing great results.


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Is that right, 1.28v for 3.5Ghz? If so, NICE. Great chip you have there.









Most the newer e5000 chips have been showing great results.


Yeah it is right. VID on this chip said 1.12v before I lapped it. I should have taken a pic of it.


----------



## steelrain33

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=633814

I dont think its even pushed but this has been stable for 2 days now


----------



## richardbb85

how high can i clock this chip with stock cooling?

this is going into a HTPC


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steelrain33* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=633814

I dont think its even pushed but this has been stable for 2 days now

1.472v, That's getting pretty high for air cooling. Have you tried the vdroop pencil mod yet? What are your temps under full load?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
how high can i clock this chip with stock cooling?

this is going into a HTPC


Stock cooling plus the limited air flow of a HTPC....Not very far. 2.7-3.2Ghz depending on ambient or you can sacrifice noise and add fans. You can get a cheap copper core heatsink for a q6600 or something off ebay. It would be fairly low profile and niose. Would help alittle and could prbly get it for ~$10.


----------



## AmgMake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
how high can i clock this chip with stock cooling?

this is going into a HTPC

Depends on chip, but I got 3ghz with stock volt and 3.3ghz was the max I used with stock cooling


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmgMake* 
Depends on chip, but I got 3ghz with stock volt and 3.3ghz was the max I used with stock cooling

what he said. Depends on also how well your thermal compound is. You may be able to squeeze 3.4 or 3.5 if you use good thermal compound


----------



## Anirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


1.472v, That's getting pretty high for air cooling. Have you tried the vdroop pencil mod yet? What are your temps under full load?


I ran my 5400 over 1.5v for 3.9 and it never went above 60 with a Tuniq Tower.

VID = 1.3 FTL







such a cool running chip too


----------



## CM690

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=650966

3.5ghz cant prove its stable but i've done hours of tests and i think it is!


----------



## cpmee

This is my 24/7 settings Ive been using for a few weeks now. OCCT 6 hours stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=637270

I dont know why the validator doesnt show the voltage, its 1.376 volts. Idle temp 37C with Artic 7 Freezer Pro, max load temp 57C. My E5300 fsb wall is at 356 fsb.


----------



## RockstarM

4.825Ghz? That thing should have burn't its way to china


----------



## kaszachris

New E5200 ,my 4th

Some screen .










*uGuru read 1,37V but real is 1,35V *


----------



## cpmee

That is one heck of a "M0" chip !


----------



## TFB

News from the front lines....

So, I had originally set my vcore to the max safe voltage of 1.3625. I still couldn't get it to boot.

What I had to wind up doing is setting my memory's profile from "Turbo" to standard and instead of using 4.00A as the divider, 3.00A. This means I am still stuck at 800fsb for my ram. I don't know why this won't work.

I ran an Intel burn test and it shot up to ~68-69C and peaked at around 71C. This, I felt was dangerously high. I decided to pull back on the vcore a bit and see where it would stop booting.

To my surprise, I got all the way back to 1.25V and it still boots. I haven't dared to go lower. I ran another Intelburntest for one cycle (I have 8gb of ram, it takes a while) and everything seems fine. One core hit 51C for a very slight second. I didn't even see it, that's how fast it happened. The other peaked around 50C. Both sat happily at around 48-49C

Does this seem normal? I have more testing to do but so far the machine seems happy.


----------



## kaszachris

*4425 Stable 1,375-1,380V (digital Multimeter)*

*2h:10min Occt stress ,SmallFFT,high priority :*


----------



## Kand

4.00 GHZ E5300
Asus P5QL Pro

It's mah 24/7 stable OC!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=649669

And yes, I think my cooler needs an upgrade as it currently idles at 35c and loads at about 70c with an ambient temp of 30c. Probably hotter than a desert in here!








________
CALIFORNIA MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## mumyoryu

Hey there guys, abit of a noob here at OCing =)

I've had my e5200 at 3.0 for a while, never really bothered to try and go higher until today. I can't really get higher than 3.125 @ 1.3v stable. I just get bsods left and right if I try to aim higher. I guess it's time for me to get a better mobo and ram









My goal is 4.0! Hope I can get up there

edit: Got to 3.33 (12.5 x 266) @ 1.3625v (1.296 after vdroop) thanks to some good advice from a friend XD


----------



## Prescott-King

Here's my E5200 overclocked to 3.8GHz!!!

My E5200


----------



## ArcticZero

A question.. I just received an E5200 R0 today, with a VID of 1.275. Seems high. Should I have it replaced?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArcticZero*


A question.. I just received an E5200 R0 today, with a VID of 1.275. Seems high. Should I have it replaced?


Without giving it a go? You can't base a chips OC potentual solely on VID. Pump some vcore in her and give it a go.


----------



## ArcticZero

Gasp, you're right. I completely missed the point of being on OCN.









I'll get to work on it tonight


----------



## metal_gunjee

I wonder why my overclock was taken off the list?


----------



## metal_gunjee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mumyoryu*


Hey there guys, abit of a noob here at OCing =)

I've had my e5200 at 3.0 for a while, never really bothered to try and go higher until today. I can't really get higher than 3.125 @ 1.3v stable. I just get bsods left and right if I try to aim higher. I guess it's time for me to get a better mobo and ram









My goal is 4.0! Hope I can get up there

edit: Got to 3.33 (12.5 x 266) @ 1.3625v (1.296 after vdroop) thanks to some good advice from a friend XD


More Vcore! For more clock speed you're gonna want to get closer to 1.4v.


----------



## aeio

3.5 GHz (12.5 x 280) @ 1.3v (1.232 after vdroop), one hour OCCT stable.


----------



## bk7794

that is 3.5ghz. Ugh I should have magnified it.


----------



## T D

Ugh, the E5200 in my server is a horrible OCer, it has a VID of 1.28 and refuses to go above 3ghz without massive vcore boost...


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


that is 3.5ghz. Ugh I should have magnified it.


Thats great, my chip has a VID = 1.225V and i need 1.35-1.36V to go 3.6Ghz... Needed 1.6V in BIOS for my 4.337Ghz suicide run... A lot of voltage









Crank it up to 1.40-1.45V, and try 4.0Ghz 24/7...


----------



## WoofWoof

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=658184

Stable for 2 hours in prime95 64-bit, voltage at 1.3-1.31vcore.


----------



## nolonger

My chip is currently at 3.25Ghz and 1.2Vcore, M0 stepping. Temps are 37ÂºC at idle and 66ÂºC at load using the stock Intel heatsink. I'm getting my Thermalright Ultra-90 soon, should I be able to reach 4Ghz with it?


----------



## brandon1186

yes you should get close to 4ghz i have overclocked the crap out of 4 e5200. in the last 8 months everyone of them i could work to at least 4.1ghz with a good cooler. i did it with 680i,750i,p5q,p5qpl,everyone at least 4.1 ghz game stable good luck!


----------



## miloshs

E5200 works at 200mhz FSB (default) and has a 12.5x multi so its quite easy to OC on most of the boards since you dont need a high raise in FSB (rd. no extra cooling for NB)... Getting the same result with E8xxx or Q9xxx requires a better cooled motherboard.

Thats why almost everyone should be able to do AT LEAST 3.6ghz (if not all the way to 4.0Ghz) OC on almost any mobo. People with crappy ASrock mobos with almost no OC options in BIOS have been able to OC over 3.3Ghz.

3.3Ghz is IMO top one can get with stock intel heatsink, everything above requires an aftermarket heatsink. Ultra-90 could get you up to 3.6-ish Ghz, but since it has an 92mm fan and only 3 heatpipes, going over 3.6ish Ghz could prove to be difficult (maybe do a push/pull with two 92mm fans)...

3.6Ghz (again IMO) a nice little OC from def 2.5Ghz, and stressing the CPU further for another 400mhz is not really worth it (unless u can do it with low voltage in 1.3-1.35 range). The speed increase from 3.6ghz to 4.0ghz is negligible... while a jump from 3.3 to 3.6ghz is worth the effort. In my case i found out that 3.62Ghz is a sweet spot for my chip.. if i go over that it heats up rapidly without much real-life performance increase, and if i go lower performance decreases.

So i guess you can say 3.6-3.8ghz is a sweet spot for most E5200 chips!

The thing i dont get is why would you buy Asus Rampage Formula and then get the Ultra-90... why not go with TRUE/IFX-14/HR-01 Plus?


----------



## Skiivari

Just a quick teaser: mine was stable 334 x 12 with 1.3625 Vcore BUT, i just broke my vidcard and waiting for a friend to lend me one.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
E5200 works at 200mhz FSB (default) and has a 12.5x multi so its quite easy to OC on most of the boards since you dont need a high raise in FSB (rd. no extra cooling for NB)... Getting the same result with E8xxx or Q9xxx requires a better cooled motherboard.

Thats why almost everyone should be able to do AT LEAST 3.6ghz (if not all the way to 4.0Ghz) OC on almost any mobo. People with crappy ASrock mobos with almost no OC options in BIOS have been able to OC over 3.3Ghz.

3.3Ghz is IMO top one can get with stock intel heatsink, everything above requires an aftermarket heatsink. Ultra-90 could get you up to 3.6-ish Ghz, but since it has an 92mm fan and only 3 heatpipes, going over 3.6ish Ghz could prove to be difficult (maybe do a push/pull with two 92mm fans)...

3.6Ghz (again IMO) a nice little OC from def 2.5Ghz, and stressing the CPU further for another 400mhz is not really worth it (unless u can do it with low voltage in 1.3-1.35 range). The speed increase from 3.6ghz to 4.0ghz is negligible... while a jump from 3.3 to 3.6ghz is worth the effort. In my case i found out that 3.62Ghz is a sweet spot for my chip.. if i go over that it heats up rapidly without much real-life performance increase, and if i go lower performance decreases.

So i guess you can say 3.6-3.8ghz is a sweet spot for most E5200 chips!

The thing i dont get is why would you buy Asus Rampage Formula and then get the Ultra-90... why not go with TRUE/IFX-14/HR-01 Plus?

I live in Brazil, bought the motherboard and processor in Paraguay. They don't sell heatsinks in Paraguay. The Ultra-90 cost me around U$60 here. Besides being nearly impossible to find those other coolers, they would easily break the U$150 barrier.


----------



## WoofWoof

Proof of stability at 3.75ghz, i had to raise the vcore


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WoofWoof* 
Proof of stability at 3.75ghz, i had to raise the vcore









how were your temps?


----------



## bk7794

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Thats great, my chip has a VID = 1.225V and i need 1.35-1.36V to go 3.6Ghz... Needed 1.6V in BIOS for my 4.337Ghz suicide run... A lot of voltage









Crank it up to 1.40-1.45V, and try 4.0Ghz 24/7...

thanks yeah I heard that the one with the higher vcore was better but apparently not. Thanks what stepping is yours actually?


----------



## WoofWoof

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


how were your temps?


Fantastic. I love my $20 cooler

Oh, and when can I be on the overclock list??


----------



## WoofWoof

Super pi 1M score

14.727


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WoofWoof*


Super pi 1M score

14.727


awesome temperatures and awesome 1m time. I should try it on mine. never thought of it.


----------



## WoofWoof

BK you are on the UD3R to. I just updated to the F10f beta and I have no Vdroop but the bios still reads different from windows. I was going to aim for 333FSB later.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I live in Brazil, bought the motherboard and processor in Paraguay. They don't sell heatsinks in Paraguay. The Ultra-90 cost me around U$60 here. Besides being nearly impossible to find those other coolers, they would easily break the U$150 barrier.

Just find someone whos going on a Work&Travel program to the USA, and let them buy the stuff you need... Hell i have friends going there every year, im sure you can find one person in Brazil that can do it for you. Even i was at the same spa with some ppl from Brazil when i went to a W&T program back in 2006 and 2007...

Even now when i hear ppl are going to the US i tell them to buy me stuff i can't get here!

And US is closer to Brazil than to Serbia







... some 5 times closer


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miloshs* 
Just find someone whos going on a Work&Travel program to the USA, and let them buy the stuff you need... Hell i have friends going there every year, im sure you can find one person in Brazil that can do it for you. Even i was at the same spa with some ppl from Brazil when i went to a W&T program back in 2006 and 2007...

Even now when i hear ppl are going to the US i tell them to buy me stuff i can't get here!

And US is closer to Brazil than to Serbia







... some 5 times closer









Oh there are quite some import companies. Thing is they add a 100% import fee (they have to pay 60% tax to the government). I'm only 15, so I don't really know a lot of people who work. Thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WoofWoof*


BK you are on the UD3R to. I just updated to the F10f beta and I have no Vdroop but the bios still reads different from windows. I was going to aim for 333FSB later.


Really? I am too nervous to do a bios change because of how shakey the power grid is in my state and house. I sometime lose power for no apparent reason. I will have to upgrade though. Thanks btw I forgot what voltage is yours


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Just find someone whos going on a Work&Travel program to the USA, and let them buy the stuff you need... Hell i have friends going there every year, im sure you can find one person in Brazil that can do it for you. Even i was at the same spa with some ppl from Brazil when i went to a W&T program back in 2006 and 2007...

Even now when i hear ppl are going to the US i tell them to buy me stuff i can't get here!

And US is closer to Brazil than to Serbia







... some 5 times closer










haha or japan. They got stores that are filled with wall to wall motherboards. Its like a geeks heaven...or from the pictures I see. I think some guy here on ocn showed me them


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


haha or japan. They got stores that are filled with wall to wall motherboards. Its like a geeks heaven...or from the pictures I see. I think some guy here on ocn showed me them


I don't know if you read this, but heres the link: http://www.anandtech.com/IT/showdoc.aspx?i=2694&p=1
It was a while back when Anandtech guys visited Newegg warehouses in NJ!!!


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


I don't know if you read this, but heres the link: http://www.anandtech.com/IT/showdoc.aspx?i=2694&p=1
It was a while back when Anandtech guys visited Newegg warehouses in NJ!!!


that would be insane if you owned the company. You could overclock like everything to its max and you can just get it whenever you want. thats awesome. I was thinking. Do you think there is any possibility for a revote of the name of this thread?


----------



## WoofWoof

im still not on the list


----------



## miloshs

It takes a bit time WoofWoof, not all people visit forums on a regular basis...


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WoofWoof*


im still not on the list










same here I put two seperate overclocks and I get stuck with the lower one


----------



## PizzaMan

OP has not been updated since 5/25. I would not exspect it to be updated anytime soon.

if you would like to submit a stable OC try this thread: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...clock-net.html


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


OP has not been updated since 5/25. I would not exspect it to be updated anytime soon.

if you would like to submit a stable OC try this thread: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...clock-net.html


rep. thanks


----------



## ranad

Hey guys, new to the overclocking game, got my e5200 overclocked to 3.5 at 1.2 v , still stress testing for stability but its passed everything so far, i have a vendetta 2 heat sink with mx-2 paste, cpu is not lapped yet, wiring still messy, no intake fans and the idle temp is 33 load temp is 65 (these are core temps) with the resulst so far i think that i may be able to get it over 4ghz on air


----------



## oblivion592

Booted windows up at 4.15GHz with minimal fuss, but I've hit the limit as far as I'm willing to go Vcore wise.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=664693


----------



## bk7794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oblivion592*


Booted windows up at 4.15GHz with minimal fuss, but I've hit the limit as far as I'm willing to go Vcore wise.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=664693


nice job man! whats your vcore?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oblivion592*


Booted windows up at 4.15GHz with minimal fuss, but I've hit the limit as far as I'm willing to go Vcore wise.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=664693


Hey man, nice overclock there... Seriously 1.344V vCore is nothing for this chip. I've ran mine at 1.66V (on AIR) and nothing happened. Sure 1.35-1.40V is something for 24/7 but why don't you try going for a suicide run, maybe you could hit something like 4.5Ghz...

My chip wasn't so good i had to go ~1.45V if i wanted to run 4.0Ghz 24/7 so i stopped at 3.62Ghz @ 1.35V, but my suicide was sweet, 4.337Ghz @ 1.66V (in BIOS, and if i remmember correctly LOAD was 1.59V)...

I guess i could have squeezed a bit more out of it (and i think i'll try once i build my tech station), but at the momemt i'm playing with my new Q9550 E0


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *miloshs*


Hey man, nice overclock there... Seriously 1.344V vCore is nothing for this chip. I've ran mine at 1.66V (on AIR) and nothing happened. Sure 1.35-1.40V is something for 24/7 but why don't you try going for a suicide run, maybe you could hit something like 4.5Ghz...

My chip wasn't so good i had to go ~1.45V if i wanted to run 4.0Ghz 24/7 so i stopped at 3.62Ghz @ 1.35V, but my suicide was sweet, 4.337Ghz @ 1.66V (in BIOS, and if i remmember correctly LOAD was 1.59V)...

I guess i could have squeezed a bit more out of it (and i think i'll try once i build my tech station), but at the momemt i'm playing with my new Q9550 E0










He's running stock cooler. 1.344v is prbly generating a lot of heat with that frequency.


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


He's running stock cooler. 1.344v is prbly generating a lot of heat with that frequency.


Ah sorry... didn't see. I kinda figured if you overclock to 4.15Ghz you ought to have a decent cooler and not that stoc rubbish!!!


----------



## oblivion592

Well its only booting into windows for now, like PizzaMan said I'm running on the stock cooler (i don't need a 24/7 OC atm), hence not wanting a higher Vcore (I was hitting 60C just opening a couple of programs). Vcore was set very slightly above intels max recomended level, ~1.375 i think.

I'd love to get a 4.5GHz boot, but it will have to wait until i feel the need to buy a better HSF, atm I have better things to spend Â£20+ on







. Also I want an i5 compatible HSF (likely future upgrade) so I may as well wait for them to become available. I'll only really rinse the chip once I want a new CPU really badly


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oblivion592*


Well its only booting into windows for now, like PizzaMan said I'm running on the stock cooler (i don't need a 24/7 OC atm), hence not wanting a higher Vcore (I was hitting 60C just opening a couple of programs). Vcore was set very slightly above intels max recomended level, ~1.375 i think.

I'd love to get a 4.5GHz boot, but it will have to wait until i feel the need to buy a better HSF, atm I have better things to spend Â£20+ on







. Also I want an i5 compatible HSF (likely future upgrade) so I may as well wait for them to become available. I'll only really rinse the chip once I want a new CPU really badly










1.375v is max VID. 1.45v is Intel's absolute max. Check the link in my sig. Also at the bottom of OP in that thread is a link to some more great info regarding TJmax.


----------



## Rajb1031

Hey everyone, I just ordered an E5200 and a Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L for a budget build. Should come by next tuesday, cant wait to start overclocking this baby!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*


Hey everyone, I just ordered an E5200 and a Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L for a budget build. Should come by next tuesday, cant wait to start overclocking this baby!


What cooler you got coming?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oblivion592*


Well its only booting into windows for now, like PizzaMan said I'm running on the stock cooler (i don't need a 24/7 OC atm), hence not wanting a higher Vcore (I was hitting 60C just opening a couple of programs). Vcore was set very slightly above intels max recomended level, ~1.375 i think.

I'd love to get a 4.5GHz boot, but it will have to wait until i feel the need to buy a better HSF, atm I have better things to spend Â£20+ on







. Also I want an i5 compatible HSF (likely future upgrade) so I may as well wait for them to become available. I'll only really rinse the chip once I want a new CPU really badly










Cool, cool... but i gotta say, these chips really start giving their best at above 3.6Ghz. What i would suggest is find a friend that bought a C2Q and has an aftermarket heatsink, and ask him to give you his stock quad cooler (or buy one for $5 or so) and you could get maybe even more than 3.6ghz on that chip of yours, since it can go 4.15ghz at those volts...

C2Q HSF's have a copper insert and are ofc much better than E5200 stock cooler.

Just a cheap suggestion


----------



## oblivion592

Thanks for the info PizzaMan (+rep), thats really helpfull for future reference and OCing. I've skimmed the Tj Max thread before, but I had a closer look at it which was really interesting, all this makes me confident of a good OC if i get my wallet out for a good HSF







.

Edit: @miloshs, I like that idea (hey, i already have a noisy HSF







) so plus rep, shame I don't know any OC'ers IRL...well, not yet (uni start in september though). I'll keep my eyes peeled for one though.


----------



## SLeeZeY

WEEEEEEEEEEEEE I got my P45XE delivered this morning, no more x6 multi for me now (although I'm having trouble getting 4Gb in it







). Just spent the entire day getting all the updates/drivers/codec's sorted out.

I'll try giving it a good burning tomorrow.


----------



## SLeeZeY

^Just a quick test before bed









Solved my RAM problem too, 0.1v extra for the NB voltage to run all 4 dimms.


----------



## Prescott-King

woohoo!! I managed to get my E5200 to 4.4GHz on air! Here is my cpu-z! Idle temp is around 44-45C load is around 64-65C. Vcore voltage is 1.584V!! I know I can't leave it that high but thought it was cool it booted!!

4.4GHz!!!


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prescott-King*


woohoo!! I managed to get my E5200 to 4.4GHz on air! Here is my cpu-z! Idle temp is around 44-45C load is around 64-65C. Vcore voltage is 1.584V!! I know I can't leave it that high but thought it was cool it booted!!

4.4GHz!!!


Looks like CPU-Z rejected you. Take the validation again.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Looks like CPU-Z rejected you. Take the validation again.


his link is working for me.


----------



## T D

The link is fine but it shows that CPU-Z didn't deem it to be valid.
Actually wait.. that's also caused by out of date CPU-Z versions isn't it? Nevermind then.


----------



## Prescott-King

what the heck? I get rejected everytime I validate. Anyone know why???


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prescott-King* 
what the heck? I get rejected everytime I validate. Anyone know why???

Try doing the manual update process. That usually works.


----------



## bk7794

what causes it to be unvalid


----------



## T D

Outdated CPU-Z versions, edited validation files etc.


----------



## StretchNuts

4Ghz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=671374 On air


----------



## AmgMake

Is that stable? Damn low volts if it is







. I have had a bit hazzle after getting my second gpu. Computer has been freezing in heavy games. Turned out the cpu needed a bit more voltage though it was stable with one gpu . Had to bump voltage from 1.336->1.352, I suspect it could be my psu not being able to keep voltage steady enough with more power consumption.


----------



## Matthew Kane

Recently got a E5300 for fun and why not overclock it?

In a HP computer mAtx case, G31M-ES2L, 2x1GB Trascend 667 el cheapo RAM, and a E5300.

Its now ready for everyday use at 4.1GHZ stable with 9 hrs of Prime95 done and OCCT and Intel Burn Test all stable with OEM cooler

I should be on the top somewhere there for E5300 oc'ing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=672784










100% stable. These chips are a complete sucker to oc. In a good way.

I can push it to 4.4ghz stable with air cooling, but too much voltage is required might kill it if I didn't use Dryce or LN2.


----------



## richardbb85

is there a difference between the 5200 v 5300 chip?

is one better overclocking then the other one?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *richardbb85* 
is there a difference between the 5200 v 5300 chip?

is one better overclocking then the other one?

The E5300 is supposedly better for overclocking because its multiplier is 13x versus 12.5x on the E5200.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

My E5300 chip isn't that keen on the 13x multiplier if you take it too far above stock. It'll do 350x12 for 4.2GHz (no, it's not fully stable at 1.34v) but won't do 324x13 for 4.2GHz... without BSOD'ing in the process of loading Windows.


----------



## AmgMake

Perhaps all E5300 oc similarly or better than E5200 made in Malaysia. There is most of the time a big difference between E5200 from Malaysia and Costa Rica. Mine is from Costa Rica and it isn't completely stable @4GHz even with 1.45v.


----------



## 102014

E5200 at 4ghz over night prime stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=683873

55C when folding water cooled, im thinking of removing the ihs, or getting it lapped to see how the temps will be.

edit : At idle the temps dont drop below 37C even when undervolted, so i think the sensors get stuck at low temps

has any one with an e5200 got it laped or w/o ihs, if so what temp improvements did you have?

Thanks [Redacted]


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

This E5300 confuses me a lot. It's happy as larry with a 50% overclock on totally stock volts (see attached screenshot) but as soon as I push the FSB over 333MHz, or the CPU over 3.9GHz, it gets very, very picky. The system as a whole is still unoptimised, I'm just playing when I feel like it.







It's under water, but it's a fairly cheap setup as I was just experimenting.

It's _so close_ to stable at 334x12... it'll do over an hour of Prime SmallFFTs with no issues, but suddenly reset on me when it's sitting there doing nothing. As mentioned in my above post, I can get it validate stable at 4.2 - heck, even had it boot to Windows at 4.5GHz but it fell flat on it's face as soon as I moved the mouse so that ain't stable at all...


----------



## 102014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


To take the IHS off the chip use a knife and cut the gasket around the spreader. Take your time and don't stick the knife to far under the spreader. It will take a few passes to get under it. After you get it off, clean the old paste/glue off with alcohol. Reapply new thermal paste. I used elmers glue where the gaskets use to be to hold the IHS back on.

Wow, I love how google friendly this forum is.


i have been thinking of taking the ihs off of my chip for a while, has any one got results from doing it?

Thanks [Redacted]


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markp1989*


i have been thinking of taking the ihs off of my chip for a while, has any one got results from doing it?

Thanks Markp1989


You could potentially lower your temps around 5-10C by either lapping or removing the IHS. If you remove the IHS make sure your heatsink has a firm hold on your CPU. I killed an e2180 in less then a sec from my Nirvana not screwing down far enough to touch the chip.


----------



## alko18

Link

This is how far I've come atm with my e5200 on stock cooling, 300 x 11.5 at 1.35V set in bios, my MB is GA-P31-S3G, with F6 BIOS and i'm using single cheap Transcend DDR2-800 2048Mb stick OC-ed to 900Mhz and +0.1 overvoltage in BIOS.

Everything runs stable so far, but when I try to go from x11.5 multi to x12.5 with 0.5 increment, Windows wont start even at 300 x12 (3600Mhz), and I had voltage set up to 1.39V, I left everything else untouched, but it wont load Windows... Am I doing something wrong maybe? I dont want to go over 1.4V, or is it safe? Or should i just leave multi at x12.5, and go slowly up from 200 to 300 fsb?

The way I got to my current speed is that i just pumped the voltage to 1.38V, set fsb to 300 and multi to x10, then I saw the windows booted, i reseted, set to x11, it booted, set to x12, it didnt, set to x11.5 and this is it.

And also I was thinking about getting better RAM, so I could maybe fix the fsb:ram ratio, but dont know which ones should i take, 800 mhz or 1066mhz ones?

If any1 could help me out i would appreciate it









Btw, congratulations to every1 in this thread with their OCs


----------



## 102014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
You could potentially lower your temps around 5-10C by either lapping or removing the IHS. If you remove the IHS make sure your heatsink has a firm hold on your CPU. I killed an e2180 in less then a sec from my Nirvana not screwing down far enough to touch the chip.

i gave it ago, and i sliped, and damaged the pcb  im not sure if it still works, il see if it still posts or not later on today.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markp1989* 
i gave it ago, and i sliped, and damaged the pcb  im not sure if it still works, il see if it still posts or not later on today.

Damn man, that really sucks. I hope it's alright!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markp1989*


i gave it ago, and i sliped, and damaged the pcb  im not sure if it still works, il see if it still posts or not later on today.


Let us know how it goes. Hopefully you didn't damage any of the running circuits.


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alko18*


Link

This is how far I've come atm with my e5200 on stock cooling, 300 x 11.5 at 1.35V set in bios, my MB is GA-P31-S3G, with F6 BIOS and i'm using single cheap Transcend DDR2-800 2048Mb stick OC-ed to 900Mhz and +0.1 overvoltage in BIOS.

Everything runs stable so far, but when I try to go from x11.5 multi to x12.5 with 0.5 increment, Windows wont start even at 300 x12 (3600Mhz), and I had voltage set up to 1.39V, I left everything else untouched, but it wont load Windows... Am I doing something wrong maybe? I dont want to go over 1.4V, or is it safe? Or should i just leave multi at x12.5, and go slowly up from 200 to 300 fsb?

The way I got to my current speed is that i just pumped the voltage to 1.38V, set fsb to 300 and multi to x10, then I saw the windows booted, i reseted, set to x11, it booted, set to x12, it didnt, set to x11.5 and this is it.

And also I was thinking about getting better RAM, so I could maybe fix the fsb:ram ratio, but dont know which ones should i take, 800 mhz or 1066mhz ones?

If any1 could help me out i would appreciate it









Btw, congratulations to every1 in this thread with their OCs











I think most people here would recommend leaving the multiplier at 12.5, and then slowly increasing the FSB. You have more control, as you can make finer (more subtle) increase in your clock speed.

My OC is 12.5 X 296 for 3.7 GHz. 297 started to get weird. You would never be able to fine tune to that level by just changing the multiplier.

Give it a shot. Let us know how you do.


----------



## 102014

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Let us know how it goes. Hopefully you didn't damage any of the running circuits.


bad news, the cpu doesnt post any more. ashame, as it was a good overclocker.









got some good news, i just brought my self a 2nd hand E8400 from another forum for 79 pound


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markp1989*


bad news, the cpu doesnt post any more. ashame, as it was a good overclocker.









got some good news, i just brought my self a 2nd hand E8400 from another forum for 79 pound


Sucks you can't get it to post. But then, nice deal on the E8400!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markp1989*


bad news, the cpu doesnt post any more. ashame, as it was a good overclocker.









got some good news, i just brought my self a 2nd hand E8400 from another forum for 79 pound


What happened?


----------



## 102014

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
What happened?

i tried to remove the ihs, to get some better temps, i hadnt even cut throught the glue yet, and sliped cut in the the pcb abit. now the motherboard acts as if there is no cpu in it when its there .

oh well, least i got a decent deal on the new cpu, just have to wait for it to get here form usa, and il be good to go, and this 1 is having the ihs left on lol.


----------



## HMBR

hello,
I think this is the max stable here:









not that great... but I'm using the retail cooler (and this one is not in a great shape, it was broken and I fixed with some glue lol), at stock clock the max temp is under 60Âºc in the linx, room temp is like 20Âºc or less








I think I need a new heatsink (a r0 e5xxx to lol)... I'm using 1,36v in the bios (but in cpuz during linx is 1.312 the minimum, in everest 1.31 running linx and 1.34 idle) I think, with 1,35+- I get error in linx... the mb is a gigabyte g31m s2l... I think even with better cooling this chip will not clock to high...

the max temperature is quite high, but while gaming is a lot lower, like in the 50-60....

one question, the "eist" still reducing the clock when the cpu use is low (6x mult), but it's not lowering the voltage anymore, is there any way to lower it? sometimes I let the PC only downloading stuff and there is no need for 1.3+v...

after using only AMD cpus since 2003 I'm a bit lost with this









sorry about my poor english


----------



## TFB

Hey guys, I have a new problem.

I'm running at 3.3ghz and change with a 266FSB and the vcore is at 1.25 I believe. Everything has turned out stable. I've been using my computer for weeks without issue.

Sometimes the computer won't boot though. Sometimes it boots up and sometimes it turns off and I have to hit the power switch in the back and start over.

What causes this? Should I bump the vcore a bit?


----------



## miloshs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFB*
Hey guys, I have a new problem.

I'm running at 3.3ghz and change with a 266FSB and the vcore is at 1.25 I believe. Everything has turned out stable. I've been using my computer for weeks without issue.

Sometimes the computer won't boot though. Sometimes it boots up and sometimes it turns off and I have to hit the power switch in the back and start over.

What causes this? Should I bump the vcore a bit?

If i remmember correctly some Gigabyte boards had that problem, and its related to enabling/disabling Legacy USB devices in BIOS... try that. I think disabling the legacy usb support will get it done.

Also try updating your BIOS to the latest version, i think F9 is the latest (at least is for my UD3P)

You can also check if you CPU is stable by running small FFT's test in Prime95 and if it BSOD's or freezes you need more vCore, run blend thest if you suspect your ram is unstable, and large FFT's if you suspect the FSB is unstable. After running all three (small FFT, large FFT, blend) tests for at least 3h+ you can definately consider your system stable. Running each of these tests separately can isolate the problem regarding instability...

I personally think 1.25-1.30V is enough for 3.3ghz, and you're probably running all the other voltages at auto/defaults - thats probably OK for 3.3ghz. Try the USB thingy and see what happens!


----------



## TFB

Okay. I'll look for USB Legacy but honestly, I don't remember seeing that in all my adventures to BIOSland. It could be nestled away in a corner somewhere.

I'm also running F4 bios. Let me go check out gigabyte's site and see what the newest is.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## daanielin

Just got mine though 2hrs test small FTTS, running at 3.75GHz @ 1.37v (1.368v idle - 1.344v load) The heat hit maximum 52Â°C. I'll post pics soon.

Anyone got suggestion what I might need to bump the vcore to, to stabilize 4GHz?


----------



## Ssseth

I spent a lot of time reading through this thread to help me decide on the best OC for my setup. So I thought I might as well chime in with what I'm running my e5200 @ stable for 24/7. 11.5 x 333 for 3.83GHz. Ram is some OCZ DDR2 800 running at default speeds. Super PI 1M 14.875.

I might try and see if I can bring down the vCore a tad, it would only run OCTT for a few hours on 1.4v (in the BIOS) so I bumped it up to 1.45v to start and have been slowly moving it down, this screen shot is from 1.437 (or something close to that). At load with vdroop it ends up at 1.38. I figure it'll probably settle in around 1.425 or so in the BIOS and 1.36 at load.

Max temp was 65c on air cooling. Heat sink I'm using is a Reeven RCCT-0901SP.

I'm pretty happy to be able to run at this for a $70 chip. It helps with the PCSX2 emulation quite a bit. I could only get 2.66Ghz stable out of the e2160 that this replaced.


----------



## robmcrock

my overclock isnt huge, but im happy, comp is running much faster, and allowed me to play GTA 4 pretty smoothly on high settings.

i just raised the fsb to 247. havent tried to play around with voltage cause im new to this and dont wana melt my comp.

motherboard is gigabyte G31m-ES2L


----------



## Salman8506

I will be trying to overclock this chip on my Ep45-Ud3p just for benchies. I am aiming for 4Ghz+ my chip as i have seen was stable in my Gigabyte G31 Mobo at 3.33Ghz at just 1.25 V. What do you guy's Suggest can this chip go above 4Ghz's????


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salman8506* 
I will be trying to overclock this chip on my Ep45-Ud3p just for benchies. I am aiming for 4Ghz+ my chip as i have seen was stable in my Gigabyte G31 Mobo at 3.33Ghz at just 1.25 V. What do you guy's Suggest can this chip go above 4Ghz's????

I think yours might have some trouble reaching 4GHz, but I can see 3.75GHz for you. Most of these can get 3.25-3.5GHz with 1.2V. Mine achieved 3.25GHz with 1.2V, but for 3.75GHz I'm using 1.3625V in CPU-Z with LLC on (removes vDroop on Asus boards). I'm thinking you would need around 1.4V for 4GHz.


----------



## disophisis

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=720611

this system does a 20s superpi 1m. The memory is running at stock.


----------



## HMBR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *disophisis*


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=720611

this system does a 20s superpi 1m. The memory is running at stock.


isnt 20s quite high for this clock? here at 3.3ghz it makes 16,5s or less with my cheap 2 years old ram running at 770mhz


----------



## n00biE5200

I want in
my specs are in my sig "Proof"


----------



## disophisis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HMBR* 
isnt 20s quite high for this clock? here at 3.3ghz it makes 16,5s or less with my cheap 2 years old ram running at 770mhz

It does seem slow compared to other scores I've seen... I'm going to try another run and see if it scores better. come to think of it, I might have had prime95 running in the background. Sometimes I forget to close it before I start doing other stuff.


----------



## maxnanabas09

maybe i should lower the vcore damn its to high ROFL

new memeber here from Philippines


----------



## Salman8506

Quote:


Originally Posted by *disophisis* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=720611

this system does a 20s superpi 1m. The memory is running at stock.

I did 4.250Ghz just booted up needed 1.465V though to just boot up and verify...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=723076


----------



## disophisis

I'm wondering how much further I can go - my voltage isn't terribly high right now. If I oc with the memory linked the memory can't get very far before it starts causing problems, but thus far running then unlinked hasn't been a problem.

my mobo is a micro atx but it seems to have no trouble at all with the OC. next time I get a chance I'll put up some screens to join the stable club on this thread.


----------



## Matthew Kane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


You could potentially lower your temps around 5-10C by either lapping or removing the IHS. If you remove the IHS make sure your heatsink has a firm hold on your CPU. I killed an e2180 in less then a sec from my Nirvana not screwing down far enough to touch the chip.


Load of bull****. Lapping any cpu or removing the IHS does not result in a 5-10'C drop. Max you will see lapping a cpu would be about 3-5'C drop and thats carefully done achieving a full mirror flat finish. IHS is about 1-2'C more drop what a lapped cpu can achieve. I don't know where you get your info from but you need to polish up your post a bit so you don't get people thinking your false info.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew Kane*


Load of bull****. Lapping any cpu or removing the IHS does not result in a 5-10'C drop. Max you will see lapping a cpu would be about 3-5'C drop and thats carefully done achieving a full mirror flat finish. IHS is about 1-2'C more drop what a lapped cpu can achieve. I don't know where you get your info from but you need to polish up your post a bit so you don't get people thinking your false info.


It really just depends on how uneven the IHS is before you start and how it is afterwards. Every lapping job will be different. I was able to lower my e2180's temps 8C after lapping removing the IHS and replacing the TIM with higher quality TIM under the IHS. Then lapping the heatsink. Ran my test with the same ambient to. Didn't even do a mirror shine, flat is sufficient. There's made a 1-2C difference between flat and mirror shine. Not worth the extra hour lapping IMO. The first lapping job I did, got me ~5C cooler. That was IHS surface only and didn't lap heatsink. My info is first hand sir.


----------



## Matthew Kane

Yeah you mentioned lapping the IHS gives a 5-10'C drop. You should've added in, lapped cpu+lapped HSF = 5-10'C would've made more sense that way.


----------



## Matthew Kane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *markp1989* 
i gave it ago, and i sliped, and damaged the pcb  im not sure if it still works, il see if it still posts or not later on today.

Did you manage to remove the IHS?

Also if I recall from one of my older mods, all 775 processors IHS is soldered in the middle to the core of the chip. I remember using a heat gun up to 96'C to melt the solder in between the IHS and the cpu core to remove it, but I chipped it off instead of sliding it off slowly as I heated it up, the end resulting in the whole core removed









And also regarding to one of Pizzamans post, where you can cut the sides of the IHS through the glue, that is 478 days, not 775. Unlike 478 where the sides are glued and middle is thermal pasted, 775 is soldered in the middle core, making a bit more difficult to remove. Most people don't remove IHS off current LGA775 cpu's as they run cooler then their cousin counterparts 478, therefore making it not necessary to head towards extreme measures.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matthew Kane* 
Yeah you mentioned lapping the IHS gives a 5-10'C drop. You should've added in, lapped cpu+lapped HSF = 5-10'C would've made more sense that way.

Yes, you are right. I apologize for being misleading. ~5C is more realistic for IHS lapping. ~10 is not.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matthew Kane* 
Did you manage to remove the IHS?

Also if I recall from one of my older mods, all 775 processors IHS is soldered in the middle to the core of the chip. I remember using a heat gun up to 96'C to melt the solder in between the IHS and the cpu core to remove it, but I chipped it off instead of sliding it off slowly as I heated it up, the end resulting in the whole core removed









And also regarding to one of Pizzamans post, where you can cut the sides of the IHS through the glue, that is 478 days, not 775. Unlike 478 where the sides are glued and middle is thermal pasted, 775 is soldered in the middle core, making a bit more difficult to remove. Most people don't remove IHS off current LGA775 cpu's as they run cooler then their cousin counterparts 478, therefore making it not necessary to head towards extreme measures.

The lower end Intel chips are not soldered.


----------



## Matthew Kane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


The lower end Intel chips are not soldered.


Any idea from which ones? The first generation C2D series?


----------



## PizzaMan

I believe pretty much most the 65nm procs didn't have solder. So far I believe all the "Pentium" models are not soldered. I haven't seen anyone confirm this yet though. Another member here start to remove the IHS, but cut into the PCB before he was able to cut throught the glue and quit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markp1989*


i tried to remove the ihs, to get some better temps, i hadnt even cut throught the glue yet, and sliped cut in the the pcb abit. now the motherboard acts as if there is no cpu in it when its there .

oh well, least i got a decent deal on the new cpu, just have to wait for it to get here form usa, and il be good to go, and this 1 is having the ihs left on lol.


Maybe if markp1989 could confirm this for us....


----------



## Matthew Kane

Nope I've tried the P4 670 and PD 806, both soldered.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew Kane*


Nope I've tried the P4 670 and PD 806, both soldered.


Yea, I wouldn't know about those. I skipped out on that part of Intel's history. I was referring to C2D Pentiums.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew Kane*


Nope I've tried the P4 670 and PD 806, both soldered.


This thread says the E5200 isn't soldered.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


This thread says the E5200 isn't soldered.


+rep

Good find!!!


----------



## Matthew Kane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
This thread says the E5200 isn't soldered.

+1
+Rep


----------



## Skiivari

Yay i got my e5200 stable and happy @ 4Ghz 333x12 with 1.42 volts in bios and 1.38 load. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=739706 
pics>










Ehmm what position do i get? huh?


----------



## mumyoryu

^-Very nice, wish mine would oc that well. What's your VID?

I just replaced my G31 board with a UD3R a few days ago and got a new OC. Reached my goal of 4.0GHz, at 1.5375v bios (1.52v after vdrop, llc enabled), but it defenitely wasn't stable







. I was able to boot into windows, but just long enough to validate, before the bsod stuck its foot in my rear









My 24/7 is at 3.5GHz (1.36v), 2 hrs OCCT, 20 runs LinX (using 768mb ram).









Is it normal to still have abit of vdrop even with llc enabled? I still get drops of about .02v on average. Guess it's better than my old board... .05v drops and .07 after load


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumyoryu* 
^-Very nice, wish mine would oc that well. What's your VID?

I just replaced my G31 board with a UD3R a few days ago and got a new OC. Reached my goal of 4.0GHz, at 1.5375v bios (1.52v after vdrop, llc enabled), but it defenitely wasn't stable







. I was able to boot into windows, but just long enough to validate, before the bsod stuck its foot in my rear









My 24/7 is at 3.5GHz (1.36v), 2 hrs OCCT, 20 runs LinX (using 768mb ram).
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...pread/mhmm.jpg

Is it normal to still have abit of vdrop even with llc enabled? I still get drops of about .02v on average. Guess it's better than my old board... .05v drops and .07 after load









I believe in Gigabyte's version of LLC you still get some vDroop with LLC enabled. vDrop is present in every motherboard.


----------



## sean11978

my max oc didnt get a cpu validation i was too worried about that voltage as this was on air lol









this is wat i run 24/7 though


----------



## Skiivari

my VID's 1.275 i think.


----------



## elsocplayer

First off I wanna say thanx to everyone here that contribute their knowledge to us nOObs...and also I love this forum 
This is my first overclock on my second custom pc, it started off as a budget pc but it ended up costing a few hundred more once I started adding and changing my mind about components. I will edit my profile to include my what my pc setup is.

Reading though almost 100 pages I was able to get my e5200 stable at 3.50ghz, I say stable cuz I've had it on for 24hrs, I did a windows 7 rating test and I used the OCCT small data test for 2hrs and it succeeded. I will also post my CPUID image....So far the cpu temps are 37 celcius on idle and during the OCCT it went up to 59 degrees. I'm running it on 1.232v from CPUID, I forgot what it is on BIOS. I would like to know if you guys think this is a good voltage and if the temps are good as well. Thank you.......







[/URL] [/IMG]







[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsocplayer*


First off I wanna say thanx to everyone here that contribute their knowledge to us nOObs...and also I love this forum 
This is my first overclock on my second custom pc, it started off as a budget pc but it ended up costing a few hundred more once I started adding and changing my mind about components. I will edit my profile to include my what my pc setup is.

Reading though almost 100 pages I was able to get my e5200 stable at 3.50ghz, I say stable cuz I've had it on for 24hrs, I did a windows 7 rating test and I used the OCCT small data test for 2hrs and it succeeded. I will also post my CPUID image....So far the cpu temps are 37 celcius on idle and during the OCCT it went up to 59 degrees. I'm running it on 1.232v from CPUID, I forgot what it is on BIOS. I would like to know if you guys think this is a good voltage and if the temps are good as well. Thank you.......


Temps aren't too bad, what heatsink are you using? Voltage sounds about right for 3.5GHz. Is that during load or idle, though?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsocplayer*


First off I wanna say thanx to everyone here that contribute their knowledge to us nOObs...and also I love this forum 
This is my first overclock on my second custom pc, it started off as a budget pc but it ended up costing a few hundred more once I started adding and changing my mind about components. I will edit my profile to include my what my pc setup is.

Reading though almost 100 pages I was able to get my e5200 stable at 3.50ghz, I say stable cuz I've had it on for 24hrs, I did a windows 7 rating test and I used the OCCT small data test for 2hrs and it succeeded. I will also post my CPUID image....So far the cpu temps are 37 celcius on idle and during the OCCT it went up to 59 degrees. I'm running it on 1.232v from CPUID, I forgot what it is on BIOS. I would like to know if you guys think this is a good voltage and if the temps are good as well. Thank you.......



Temps and voltage look good.









When you start getting closer to 70C then you'll want to settle down for a 24/7 clock.

What CPU cooler are you running?


----------



## elsocplayer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Temps aren't too bad, what heatsink are you using? Voltage sounds about right for 3.5GHz. Is that during load or idle, though?


Cool! Are you asking about what the temp is during load or idle? Temps stay at 37 during idle and so far when I'm working with the pc and doing a lil bit of gaming it maybe goes up to 40.


----------



## elsocplayer

I added the heatsink to my profile....but its the Freezer Pro 7....2 more question, I have the heatsink facing towards the back case fan, is that a good idea or should I put it facing the front of the case? Do you guys think I can overclock my ram or are they not capable of overclocking?


----------



## quaaark

The heatsink fan should blow towards the back of the case.

You probably can overclock your RAM a bit. Go ahead and experiment with raising the the ram frequency and lowering the timings of your ram. The only way to really kill your RAM is through overvoltage, so just don't overvolt your RAM like crazy and you'll be fine.


----------



## Intelship

Sadly I can't get mine past 3 Ghz, tried so many voltage combinations.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsocplayer*


I added the heatsink to my profile....but its the Freezer Pro 7....2 more question, I have the heatsink facing towards the back case fan, is that a good idea or should I put it facing the front of the case? Do you guys think I can overclock my ram or are they not capable of overclocking?


Stabilize your CPU OC first. Only OC one component at a time. When your satisfied with your CPU OC then move on to your memory. Worry more about your CPU OC, it will yield a higher benefit then memory OC will.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsocplayer* 
I added the heatsink to my profile....but its the Freezer Pro 7....2 more question, I have the heatsink facing towards the back case fan, is that a good idea or should I put it facing the front of the case? Do you guys think I can overclock my ram or are they not capable of overclocking?

Corsair RAM should overclock well. Facing toward the back is the best idea. As for RAM overclocking, try for the highest frequency before becoming unstable. Then, lower the timings on the highest frequency you hit. To test for stability I use Prime95 on Blend mode.


----------



## elsocplayer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Stabilize your CPU OC first. Only OC one component at a time. When your satisfied with your CPU OC then move on to your memory. Worry more about your CPU OC, it will yield a higher benefit then memory OC will.


Thanx, Im actually satisfied with 3.5ghz OC.....So thats. Why Im looking into maybe overclocking the ram.....but also from my screenies do you think I should keep my ram:fsb ratio 1:1 or change it?


----------



## elsocplayer

So I'll keep the heatsink fan facing to the back....when you guys say change the timing thats the 5-5-5-18 sequence right? Anytime i do changes to that my system wont boot. The recommended voltage for my ram is 1.9 and thats what i ve it on, is there any other voltage setting i might have to change? Other then the vcore everything is. set to auto...


----------



## PizzaMan

Post a pic of the SPD tab in CPUz


----------



## elsocplayer

I did, its on the previous page pn my first post 

Edit: sorry i noticed u said "speed" ok I'll post that up. as soon as i get on my pc.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsocplayer* 
I did, its on the previous page pn my first post 

Edit: sorry i noticed u said "speed" ok I'll post that up. as soon as i get on my pc.

No. You posted CPU and Memory tabs. I need to see the SPD tab.


----------



## elsocplayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
No. You posted CPU and Memory tabs. I need to see the SPD tab.

Yeah that's why I edited my post after I noticed.....anyway, here you go


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsocplayer* 
Yeah that's why I edited my post after I noticed.....anyway, here you go 

Your memory is underclocked by 200MHz. Raise one divider.


----------



## elsocplayer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Your memory is underclocked by 200MHz. Raise one divider.


sorry for the noob question but by divider do you mean the 2.00d, 2.66d thing on the BIOS?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsocplayer*


sorry for the noob question but by divider do you mean the 2.00d, 2.66d thing on the BIOS?


No, on memory frequency you can set dividers such as 4:3, 2:1 and such. Use whichever one gets you closest to your stock RAM speeds.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsocplayer*


sorry for the noob question but by divider do you mean the 2.00d, 2.66d thing on the BIOS?



Yes, here's something I found on a quick google

http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=339


----------



## elsocplayer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


No, on memory frequency you can set dividers such as 4:3, 2:1 and such. Use whichever one gets you closest to your stock RAM speeds.


I don't think I have that option, at least not that I can see it.


----------



## elsocplayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Yes, here's something I found on a quick google

http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=339

So right now i have the strap to 2.00d with gives me 610 or 305mhz. If i change it to 2.66d it goes to 735 or 367mhz which of course is better...would that be the max i can get or is tgere something else i can do to get closer to 400mhz??


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elsocplayer*


So right now i have the strap to 2.00d with gives me 610 or 305mhz. If i change it to 2.66d it goes to 735 or 367mhz which of course is better...would that be the max i can get or is tgere something else i can do to get closer to 400mhz??


Can you set it at 3d?


----------



## elsocplayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Can you set it at 3d?

Yes but it goes to about 900 something n it wont let me boot up


----------



## quaaark

oops


----------



## elsocplayer

Is the 1:1 ratio performance wise better or would it matter if i have the ram at a faster speed then the fsb?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsocplayer* 
Is the 1:1 ratio performance wise better or would it matter if i have the ram at a faster speed then the fsb?

There has been talk it's better, I personally don't see a difference. What you could do is tweak your processor multiplier so you run at 400FSB and your overclock.

For example: I run at 3.75GHz 12.5x multiplier. That's 300FSB. I could run at 400FSB, 9.5x multiplier for 400FSB.

Higher FSB does yield better results as the processor's internal cache runs at that speed. With that and 2:1 ratio your RAM would be running at stock speeds.


----------



## Lionmaster

for the gigabyte motherboards that is the multiplier 2.00(letter of mch strap) is 1:1 basically just divide by 2 for the ratio which is what it would be on most other motherboards

i would just set that to 2.66 or 2.5 and you should be set for getting it to 800mhz approx you might want to do the 2.5 because of it going over 800 if you dont want to overclock it

im not too sure about overclocking ddr2 seeing as i skipped it altogether(ddr>>ddr3)

btw to my understanding the frequency of the ram is doubled to get the actual speed of what its running at


----------



## elsocplayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
There has been talk it's better, I personally don't see a difference. What you could do is tweak your processor multiplier so you run at 400FSB and your overclock.

For example: I run at 3.75GHz 12.5x multiplier. That's 300FSB. I could run at 400FSB, 9.5x multiplier for 400FSB.

Higher FSB does yield better results as the processor's internal cache runs at that speed. With that and 2:1 ratio your RAM would be running at stock speeds.

I'll try doing that but that would take a lot of trial and error since once I change my multiplier to a lower value my system won't boot but I'll keep trying....thanx.... One last question, having the multiplier at a lower value doesn't affect performance?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elsocplayer* 
I'll try doing that but that would take a lot of trial and error since once I change my multiplier to a lower value my system won't boot but I'll keep trying....thanx.... One last question, having the multiplier at a lower value doesn't affect performance?

Yes it does, if you keep the same frequency the performance will be better. Yes, it takes a lot of trial and error, but the results are awesome.


----------



## Elwin

Hello guys
I have trouble with OCing my E5200 and actually i wont to confirm if i got bad chip or maybe i lack something.

So I have ASRock P45XE board, and i use Pentagram Freezone Karakorum cooler.
My Problem is I cant get it stable over 3,5ghz on 1.45 vcore. Yes i need ridicoulous amount of voltage to put it stable on even 3.5. If i go with higher voltage i can get better but i know that going over 1.45V is suicide.
With that voltage i can get 280x12,5 but 290x12,5 is crashing after few seconds on orthos or OCCT.
OF course to exclude RAM fault i have put it down to 1:1 ratio but that doesnt change anything. Also tried to play with other voltages vtt,NB,SB and recently even with GTLref. But everything but rising vcore ends with same. 290x12,5 crashes after few seconds of orthos.
Any ideas?


----------



## r3skyline

any pointers for a person coming back into the game?

750i ftw
e5200 w/stock cooler
ocz reaper 1066


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r3skyline*


any pointers for a person coming back into the game?

750i ftw
e5200 w/stock cooler
ocz reaper 1066


Yea, trash the stock cooler.


----------



## r3skyline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yea, trash the stock cooler.


obv, lol. dont have my WC setup nemore. its been a year since ive left previously. haha.

gonna be getting some AM coolers soon. just not yet. its what im limited to atm sadly.


----------



## nolonger

You should be able to hit 3.25GHz with only increasing FSB.


----------



## r3skyline

yea, im running it at 3.2 atm with stock . its really stable! ran tests overnight. great cpu.


----------



## nolonger

If only it had VM capability it'd be perfect.


----------



## Lionmaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Yea, trash the stock cooler.

agreed 100% if you want to get a nice overclock

im working on a suicide run of mine i need to do a bit more tweaking i hit 4.35 with a cpuz valid file i wanna push further

i will be back with update tomorrow i had 1.55vcore bios 1.34vtt 1.61vpll 1.32vmch +2mch-ref +4(maybe5)mch/ddr3-ref +1i/o +2sb 1.96vram bios


----------



## cpmee

Quote:



OF course to exclude RAM fault i have put it down to 1:1 ratio but that doesnt change anything.


You may have to put it down lower than that.
Heres my 24/7 settings on the P45TS:

url=http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=794082]







[/url]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=794082


----------



## Elwin

But your ram is at 500mhz, mine with 1:1 is 290, I doubt that it cause instability


----------



## nolonger

Start back at stock speeds and volts. What's your max with stock voltage? Send us a couple of CPU-Z Screenshots (main window, memory and SPD tabs).


----------



## Elwin

OK. Thats my current settings. Note, MY ram is overclocked atm but for OC test i also do 1:1 and it didnt change anything. So no point to leave ram underclocked.

As for coming back to stock. 2,9 is max what i can get stable on stock (1,22V)


----------



## AmgMake

Have you tried dropping your multiplier to 12? Mine goes only to about 3.2GHz with 12.5 multi and 11.5 is no good either. Even multipliers work much better. I got 3GHz with ease on stock volts and cooler. I see you are running ram over 900MHz in the picture, are you sure it is stable?

Edit: My stock voltage is 1.225.


----------



## Elwin

Hmm so i have same VID as yours. But that doesnt mean it has same OC abilities right?
I cant get stable 240x12,5 = 3ghz on stock voltage ;/. I think i have tried 333x11 in the past and it failed ... ( not on stock it was 1m45 i think)
About my RAM its OK. I can run it at 900 with no problems.


----------



## AmgMake

Yeah same VID doesn't say OC capability is the same, mine isn't on the better side either. I ran [email protected] voltage. The highest I ran with 12.5 multi wasn't with stock voltage, it was [email protected] though I don't remember the exact volt amount but about 1.3.

I had to increase VTT to 1.2V to get over 300fsb. You should really try running multiplier 12.


----------



## Elwin

well 230 and 250 on stock is a bit difference. Also i have vtt 1.2 as stock. i will try that 12 multiplier i doubt it will help, but always worth to try


----------



## cpmee

Whats your Strap FSB to MCH setting ? Have you tried 266 ?


----------



## Elwin

I am using strap 400. I dont think thats ram fault at all, but well if there is a chance to give better results i will try


----------



## AmgMake

For me using automatic strap setting works better than if I set strap speed manually, even if it was the same. Have you tried 12 multi yet?


----------



## cpmee

Quote:

I am using strap 400. I dont think thats ram fault at all, but well if there is a chance to give better results i will try








Its obviously good PC6400 ram, but youre at 466.9 Dram Frequency already. Pushing the FSB up pushes the Dram Freq up too.


----------



## DraganUS

U guys have to consider that ASRock mobo is limiting u big time. I have some crap ram here that I bought just to test mobo and cpu and to find max stable oc under 1.4 vcore. Here is my pic for it.


----------



## AmgMake

DraganUS: You have some nice OC there.







You have clearly a better e5200 than I. Mine won't be stable @4GHz even with 1.46V which is the highest I have tried.

When I was buying my setup, I thought about some ASRocks and read a few reviews about them and they weren't completely crap at OC'ing. For example cpmee has 3.7GHz with his ASRock.


----------



## spakkker

look at page 1 and spot the asrocks.
g31m-s2l is cheap and features. 
Obsolete ip35 abit is well up there,
But it does need a good cpu as well as a o/clocking board.


----------



## Elwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cpmee*


Its obviously good PC6400 ram, but youre at 466.9 Dram Frequency already. Pushing the FSB up pushes the Dram Freq up too.


O Rly ? Its obvious. I said that for test i use 1:1 already.
Board is not the fault here. I had g31m-s2l before. If i rised fsb above 280 it wasnt booting at all. With these asrock i can boot even 350fsb, but instable bacause of CPU


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmgMake*


DraganUS: You have some nice OC there.







You have clearly a better e5200 than I. Mine won't be stable @4GHz even with 1.46V which is the highest I have tried.

When I was buying my setup, I thought about some ASRocks and read a few reviews about them and they weren't completely crap at OC'ing. For example cpmee has 3.7GHz with his ASRock.


Yea, that is true, but idk what is his VID, but if it is same, than he is using almost same amount of vcore to get 3.7 while I am on 4.

I have only saw 4 - 5 asrocks at the first page and I think non of them hit 4. I think they were in range of 3.6 - 3.8.


----------



## Elwin

As suspected, changing multiplier doesnt help at all. My PC hates Strap at Auto it has serious problem with booting then. Strap 266 hmm orthos crashed 10seconds later so doesnt really a help.


----------



## Cloudsurfer

Hello,

first time poster and pc builder here... I bought an E5300 (E5200 was sold out) as a cheap alternative to a true C2D, and quickly learned about it's oc abilities.

I currently run it stable (Â±3 hours Prime95) at 3,64 GHz @ 1,300V (1,29 in CPU-Z). FSB is 280 MHz. It runs at 62 ÂºC max, and around 28 ÂºC idle (both with stock cooler). It seems like I can push it much further, but 3,64 GHz is more than I'll ever need anyway.

I am still amazed that I just squeezed out an extra GHz out of a 59€ chip. Fantastic!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Hey guys.

I have been running this E5300 OC'd to 3.83Ghz with voltages around 1.43v for a little over a year now.

Recently I have been seeing some stability problems. Not sure if its the motherboard or the chip itself, but I do think its related to the voltages I run. I have had to step it down to 3.66 @ the same voltages to remain stable.

I know there used to be two camps on this issue, those who believe 1.45v is the max to run, and those who believe 1.36v is the max safe voltage.

I figured on a $60 chip, I'd push the 1.45v as my max. I don't really care if it dies, I'm going to update this system to a quad soon anyways. But I do want people to know these results. 1.45v may be a little much for a fairly 24/7 computer like mine.

Later
-walnuts


----------



## nemaca

Hello,

About 50 pages back or so, I posted about my e5200 and my motherboard.
My ASUS P5KPL-CM is one of the most troublesome motherboards when it comes to OC. It allows a decent amount of OC and it COULD do better but ASUS chopped its BIOS and mislabeled the memory ratios. Which makes one learn by heart the settings and actually end up trying ALL the possible combinations.

Which I did, increasing FSB by 1(one) unit at a time and testing it in the max/min area with all the multipliers. In the same time, i tweaked the DDR latencies on all(actually 2) the ratios available: 1:2(labeled 800MHz) and 3:5(labeled 667MHz). I removed also my pci network card, audio card to exclude having them interfere, since the pci ratio is locked down completely.

I keep my RAM at 2.0V and my VTT_CPU at auto, since it doesn't matter what i set(auto/1.2/1.3), cpuz reads only: 1.240, 1.288.
My best rock solid OC is @3.3GHz, with nights of tests and prime 24 hrs smallfft.
I now keep it @ 3.5, fails prime95 instantly at first core and after 10 seconds or so at next core. It fails the OCCT cpu test too, and I'm not sure.. is it the fact that @3.5GHz I should have upped the vcore? That's what I think. Also, 3.68GHz is the max I could do with this voltage at this mobo, and I ofc can't figure out if it's the voltage or the motherboard cap for cpu frequency.

What I haven't tried is the direct cpu pin mod, and I wouldn't want to, unless there is nothing else left for me to do, because some people got it right, some got it extremely unstable, so it's a confusing result at best.

A little screen shot from google on my BIOS:
http://media.photobucket.com/image/p...kpl-cmbios.jpg

And what my RAM can do on my mobo, tested a bit under 3 hrs with memtest86 boot cd 3.5 version.









So... problem is... I cannot go beyond 3.68GHz on cpu on stock (1.288) voltage or it is simply mobo cap limit at 3.7GHz, that with a 290 fsb. And if i manage to get the fsb up to 315, the best multiplier that lets me use is 10x, which is a sign of voltage problem, imo. At this config mem testing goes perfectwith memtest86 boot cd, while cpu test failed prime after a bit over 1 hour on one core and I stopped it.

Any ideas? I'm stuck.

P.S. lapped cpu and sink to near mirror face with different wool roughness textures pinned on a flat surface







I don't have the grains, lol, and I bet these guys haven't took wool in consideration. Worked.


----------



## nemaca

Oh, how do I use IBT? I press start with Stress lvl at Maximum, at 32 bit(I have winXPx86), and Threads on Auto.
Somehow it finished the test in 0.22 seconds(?!?!!?)with the Success! note in the end.
Am I running the right program?... in the wrong way?

L.E. I put Thread on 1 and it did 5 rows of test. HOw many Threads and how many Times to run to put to get the ideal 100 loops?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemaca*


Hello,

About 50 pages back or so, I posted about my e5200 and my motherboard.
My ASUS P5KPL-CM is one of the most troublesome motherboards when it comes to OC. It allows a decent amount of OC and it COULD do better but ASUS chopped its BIOS and mislabeled the memory ratios. Which makes one learn by heart the settings and actually end up trying ALL the possible combinations.

Which I did, increasing FSB by 1(one) unit at a time and testing it in the max/min area with all the multipliers. In the same time, i tweaked the DDR latencies on all(actually 2) the ratios available: 1:2(labeled 800MHz) and 3:5(labeled 667MHz). I removed also my pci network card, audio card to exclude having them interfere, since the pci ratio is locked down completely.

I keep my RAM at 2.0V and my VTT_CPU at auto, since it doesn't matter what i set(auto/1.2/1.3), cpuz reads only: 1.240, 1.288.
My best rock solid OC is @3.3GHz, with nights of tests and prime 24 hrs smallfft.
I now keep it @ 3.5, fails prime95 instantly at first core and after 10 seconds or so at next core. It fails the OCCT cpu test too, and I'm not sure.. is it the fact that @3.5GHz I should have upped the vcore? That's what I think. Also, 3.68GHz is the max I could do with this voltage at this mobo, and I ofc can't figure out if it's the voltage or the motherboard cap for cpu frequency.

What I haven't tried is the direct cpu pin mod, and I wouldn't want to, unless there is nothing else left for me to do, because some people got it right, some got it extremely unstable, so it's a confusing result at best.

A little screen shot from google on my BIOS:
http://media.photobucket.com/image/p...kpl-cmbios.jpg

And what my RAM can do on my mobo, tested a bit under 3 hrs with memtest86 boot cd 3.5 version.









So... problem is... I cannot go beyond 3.68GHz on cpu on stock (1.288) voltage or it is simply mobo cap limit at 3.7GHz, that with a 290 fsb. And if i manage to get the fsb up to 315, the best multiplier that lets me use is 10x, which is a sign of voltage problem, imo. At this config mem testing goes perfectwith memtest86 boot cd, while cpu test failed prime after a bit over 1 hour on one core and I stopped it.

Any ideas? I'm stuck.

P.S. lapped cpu and sink to near mirror face with different wool roughness textures pinned on a flat surface







I don't have the grains, lol, and I bet these guys haven't took wool in consideration. Worked.


Sounds like not enough vCore. If you can get it to boot at 315MHz at a different multiplier it's not your motherboard, it's the CPU that's unstable. Most E5200's can do 3.25-3.5GHz on stock voltage.


----------



## nemaca

So... this is the max I can get out of it, with unmodified vcore(stays at 2.42-2.96max). The processor is just fine, but needs more voltage. Any idea how I can get it? The problem is the motherboard as in...

1) It does not have a vCore setting, it has a VTT_CPU setting which has NO effect, I actually maxed all voltages allowed everywhere: effect 0.

2) The motherboard simply doesn't allow CPU's with frequencies higher than 3.7GHz (that's what i read on some forums, early this week, but unfortunately I lost the source).

The RAM allows a FSB of 315 at 3:5 ratio(the best ratio available), which lets me OC the CPU with a multiplier of x11.5 maximum, resulting in the frequency shown in the image below. With the max 12.5 multiplier, would come to a 3.937GHz. I have pushed only once without stressing the RAM to a 320 FSB, booted and stayed with it for about 30 minutes of browsing and it didn't crash or flickered in any way.
So my aim is obviously 4GHz, which, if I could slide more vcore in the CPU, would be easy to get, then ofc, remaining the stress testing.








.


----------



## nolonger

E5200 1.325V VID

This guy had his E5200 at 1.325V with a VID mod, you could try that, but I recommend reading a little bit on the matter before linking anything on your processor.


----------



## PizzaMan

Like nolonger said, more vcore. Mine takes 1.47v to keep 3.7Ghz stable. It was one of the first e5200s when they were released and was well binned to be an e5200. A lot of the newer e5200 and e5300 could have prbly been e7200s or higher but with a high demend for e5xxx series, that's what they become.


----------



## nemaca

Thanks guys,

So it's all clear then. No improvement except hard-modding. I'm going to document on this very well and take my time to get tools and patience. I'll repost after, hopefully, from a 4GHz cpu pc.

Best regards!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca* 
Thanks guys,

So it's all clear then. No improvement except hard-modding. I'm going to document on this very well and take my time to get tools and patience. I'll repost after, hopefully, from a 4GHz cpu pc.

Best regards!

Good luck mate!


----------



## nemaca

Well, I've done the mod, both on vcore and the fsb. And I polished a bit more the heat sink so now its even shinier.









The problem is... When i restart my PC from software or from BIOS, it doesn't boot/post, just tries to start and keeps failing, like a car without gas. What would be the cause? The power supply i think is more than enough for it, so it couldn't be that. It's not the RAM either, cause when I first booted, i had them set at 533 speed, from their normal 400, and without any sign of kick-up on a short 3 round prime95 blend test, done more from reflex.


----------



## nolonger

I have seen instabilities appear after the 20th loop. Also, you didn't run IBT for long enough, your system could be unstable. Run it for at least 4 hours.


----------



## nemaca

Ah, nolonger, I'm not going to do a proper stability until I can actually be able to restart my PC. That 5 loop was just for me to make sure I can operate windows at least. The problem is that I have to restart manually from the button my PC and when I do, I get the "fail overclocking or failed overvoltage" message if I try to tamper with the FSB. Either way, I' wont run anything till this thing is solver, I can't ignore it, since I don't know what's causing it. I disabled the dvd-rw drive, set everything to default and still have the non-reset problem. I unplugged the PSU, gave it 30 seconds and replugged it, but did no good.
What could cause this, I'm really confused. Sound is like not enough power to POST. Isn't my HighPower 500W enough? 
I have to shut down the PC from the button, then start it up again from the button. The CPU cooler starts for a second then shuts down for a fraction of second, then restarts then shuts down again, and so on, on a loop.

L.e. This tells me I'm using maximum 300W, with overvoltage and 4GHz CPU, and an additional RAM plate.


----------



## nolonger

Not really sure on what could cause that, mate. Sorry!


----------



## W4LNUT5

I had a gigabyte board that used to do something similar to me. It would just fail the post (so it seemed) and keep looping w/o informing me of anything (so i presume). I usually had to clear the cmos (sometimes a few times) and remove power from it for a bit. It would seem to give me 1 good start everytime I did that. After a bios update it was ok.


----------



## nemaca

I flashed the latest XP BIOS, W4LNUTS, and Wouldn't that clear CMOS? I regret not having my camera home to film it.

So... I'll try to be more specific, and also keep it in this thread since it could be caused by processor and it happened after a BSEL and vmod exactly as in this guy, after checking with intel's specific processor design and heat handling pdf's. I did the modding clean and accurate, no other pins on CPU are touching each other or not being able to connect on socket due to tape or w/e.
The results are correct : 3.44 Vcore, 266 seen FSB => e5200 @ 3333MHz default.
BIOS version is the latest(608 for my mobo), BIOS settings all on defaults, no tweak whatsoever.
I have not changed the OS(Win XP Pro SP3), but I have updated chip drivers(told me was no need), and audio drivers.

So... steps breakdown:

*Step 1*:
- Computer is stopped. I press Turn Off button from unit case and it powers on nice and smooth, does everything normally, no flaws here. One POST beep in the second it powers up the CPU fan, normal POST, detects 3333MHz, RAM fine, USB controller fine, Video fine, then starts to load Windows, which goes smooth and natural, all the way to me typing here.

*Step 2*:
- *A* I am in Windows and I restart the OS from the Start menu/Turn off/Restart. Windows does its job nice and smooth, closes everything, blue normal shutting down screen, then it shuts down the computer as it should do.
- *B* I am in Windows and I Shut Down the OS from the Start menu/Turn off/Restart. Windows does its job nice and smooth, closes everything, blue normal shutting down screen, then it shuts down the computer as it should do.

*Step 3*:
- *A* Computer then begins to restart no matter if I chose Shut Down or Restart: emits one short beep while powering up the CPU fan, video card, system fan, hdd. _All this takes half a second_.
- *B* Then the CPU fan *stops*, like it changed his mind. The rest seem to continue running at same speed: chasis fan, video card fan(replaced by me with a 120mm silent chasis fan)and i believe the hdd too(can't hear it unless I stop all fans). _All this takes another half a second_ in which the CPU fan begins to slow down his rotations.
- *C* Then it tries to reboot, and CPU fan starts to work full speed again, there is no short beep this time, and this whole thing also lasts about _half a second_.
- Unfortunately, *B* and *C* link together and form a LOOP, not ever going to stop.

The restart button on the case is absolutely useless at this point, the only option I have is to press the Shut Down button on case for 4 seconds and force it to stop. After the forced stop, computer boots like *Step 1*, but if I tamper in BIOS with the FSB and/or voltages, it gives me the: "Overclocking failed and Overvoltage failed" message on POST and I have 2 options: F1(go back to BIOS and set things to default) and continue booting with defaults BIOS settings. If I choose F1, after I make any changes to BIOS, I press _Save and Restart (F10) and this triggers the LOOP also_ each and every time.
First thing that crossed my mind: PSU or Mobo problem. PSU thermaltake calculator gives me a 288W consumption with overvoltage on CPU @ 4GHz and 2 plates or RAM (I only got one). I checked the motherboard for any shorts and found nothing.

*Things I have tried:*

- Reinstall motherboard drivers.
- Check to see if APM in Windows is enabled (however I don't have that option, meaning it's a different thing and not this the problem).
- Disable USB Legacy in BIOS (USB boot control, since I read on some forums it might cause various problems)
- Disable all the CPU features such as: Intel SpeedStep, C1E, etc. ( I did various combinations too)
- Turn power button on PSU to 0 ( I - 0 options), unplug power cord from PSU, let it cool for 30 seconds or more, then replug and power the computer. Result is that It goes through all 3 Steps, exactly as in pressing the Shut Down button on case for 4 seconds.
- While I restart computer (Step 2)in any way (restart button, BIOS restart, Windows restart), unplug the video cord leading from video card to monitor.
- Modify voltages, FSB, RAM ratio, RAM timings(I loosened them) from BIOS.
I hope I got them all.
- Update BIOS through Flash to lates version for my OS.
=== Cleared CMOS, thanks nolonger, and my CPU fan is properly attached.

*Things I have not tried:*

- Reinstall Windows (somehow I don't think its to blame for this).
- Un-mod the CPU.
- Stop all fans to see if the HDD starts (wouldn't hdd fail be displayed after POST?).
- Thoroughly check for CPU stability. Only did a 5 loop check on IBT, as I do that when I overclock to see if I can at least continue running Windows with browsing internet. This method never failed me.(no comments please, I know its more like a good luck charm thing)
- [please add some more]

I'm not going to continue any OC until this mystery is solved, so I really hope you guys can help me.

Edited on "Things I tried".


----------



## nolonger

Try a clear CMOS and make sure your CPU fan is properly attached.


----------



## nemaca

Cleared CMOS, changed PSU to an Antec TruePower 650W, that keeps a friends i7 overclocked, and have same problem.

I put my processor into a friends gigabyte (he was using a e5400) and surprise, worked just fine with both mods (BSEL and vmod).

After making a short brainstorming with some of the most cabable guys in my town, we concluded that the P5KPL-CM simply doesn't like the modded e5200.

So I came up with the idea of trying each mod separately.

Results: gigabyte liked both mods, P5KPL-CM liked vmod separate, didn't like BSEL separate and didn't liked BSEL + vmod.

Solution: I only have now the vmod on my CPU, CPU-Z shows a maximum of 1.368 V on core voltage.

Lol, after nearly 16 hours of hard try-outs, conclusion is that the mobo simply doesn't fancy the mod. Silly.

Anyone else got this problem, or anyone else tried both mods on a P5KPL-CM?


----------



## W4LNUT5

I was pretty sure it was mobo related and not proc related. Glad you got that sorted out.

If you are interested in pushing this chip further, I would recommend a better motherboard, one more suited towards overclocking. LGA775's should be dirt cheap nowadays considering its an outdated platform compared to whats out there now.

Could try something like these. They should be more OC friendly and have no need for mods. And they are still priced fairly cheap.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128380
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813135093

It sounds like you chip will go much farther than that. It just seems as if this mobo is limiting you.


----------



## Ahmad Rady

E5200 @ 4.200 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=816243


----------



## nemaca

@W4LNUT5 I'm sorry but I'm planning an 1366 upgrade and my budget will be tight, I'm not investing in this anymore, except a good thermal paste syringe







.

I managed to boot ONCE at 3.96GHz, but it crashed when i rushed to start CPU-Z and print it. Tried 2 more times and failed. Booted ok at 3.86 but not stable. I'm keeping it now at 3.51, going to test it thoroughly this week.
As i type I got my eye on prime small fft running in parallel with IBT.

If all goes stable, i figure getting 1GHz out of it with a mobo that is a declared enemy of OC allover the internet, is quite enough, can't possibly ask for more. I kept it at 3.3GHz from the first week I assembled this computer, and for the 58$ I payed for it, it's a steal.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Are you running Prime and IBT at the same time??


----------



## nemaca

Yep!
The temperatures rise faster and about 5-7Â°C higher then if run separately.
I have completed a 100 loop IBT on standard settings @3.5GHz and took me over 8000 seconds. When I'll get more organized I'll post a picture in the Intel stable overclocks page.

I'ma take a break here and thank each and every poster on this forum, since I read a whole lot in here!

But until then I want to take it through some 3dmark and normal gaming + various different tests. I still got things to play with: lapping my sink to a perfect mirror look and making the inside of the case look even more airflow-friendly, and prolly I'm going to get myself a Noctua too, see what they can do to my temps. I tweaked my sink fins already though so I'm not expecting any radical improvement, maybe 1-3Â°C.
I pretty much discovered almost anything can be tweaked, if you take your time and use your brain and steady hands + proper tools.
My hd4850 GPU uses its stock sink on a silent 120mm cooler position to blow on the shadercore too(it had no cooling whatsoever). My HDD sits on some foam pieces and fixed with self-made silicon rubber screws. And so on...







And I did all these kind on things long before I joined this forum







. Just almost never overclocked more than 5%(I did oc an AthlonXP 2400+ -I said that in my very first post- and burned it, hehe).

I'm also going to remove the CPU heat spreader after I get a new rig, but that will be in the spring 2010.

But first... IBT, prime, OCCT, HyperPI, 3dmark / memtest86, more prime / furmark, more 3dmark / and in between all gaming + 3dmax + corel + autocad. All this I plan in 5-10 days. If all goes well, I'ma declare myself satisfied and not touch ever ever again... untill next time I come up with an improvement idea or I read something new on internet.
I lack the money, badly and deeply and all the time, but I still have some neurons functioning, thank God, and they push me forward







.

Well. have fun all! ^^


----------



## Ahmad Rady

E5200 @ 4.200 GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=816243


----------



## dfi

ok i have a dfi LANparty black DK P35 series and the e5200 processer.... 
i wanted ot kknow if anyone could tell me what to change everything to to get a stable 3.5GHz also if possible how to make my ram 4-4-4-12 its 5-4-4-12 now i had it at a stable 3.6 but when trying to change ram clock i had to reset it to stock settings


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dfi* 
ok i have a dfi LANparty black DK P35 series and the e5200 processer....
i wanted ot kknow if anyone could tell me what to change everything to to get a stable 3.5GHz also if possible how to make my ram 4-4-4-12 its 5-4-4-12 now i had it at a stable 3.6 but when trying to change ram clock i had to reset it to stock settings

Welcome to OCN. Since you're relatively green, I highly recommend you read these FAQs. They will give you a better understanding of what goes into overclocking, rather than have us just shout numbers at you.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ing-guide.html
OR
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-core-2-a.html

After that, feel free to ask away.


----------



## Elwin

worng thread, delete please


----------



## daanielin

Question..

You can see my rig in signature, I've seen people with nearly the same rig(at least CPU and MB) getting up to 4.2Ghz stable with like 1.39-1.42v, still I was unable to get 4.0Ghz @ 1.45v. I was able to run every single game/program I wanted for hours, no matter how much it used the cpu, but failed within 1 sec of Orthos.. :lol: How can that be?

What could be causing this?

Little info:
Clock: 333MHz
Multi: 12.0 (could be 12.5 max but I heard this was better)
CPU







RAM: 1:1.50 (DDR2-1000 stock)

CPU Volt: 1.45v
Memory Volt: 2.10v (stock)
VTT: 1.2375v (stock is 1.2000v)
NB: 1.53v (stock is 1.3v)

Help solving this problem would be lovely!


----------



## W4LNUT5

I have found 333mhz to be my sweet spot as well. But I have the multi down to 11.5 because any higher and it fails no matter how much voltage.

Not every chip will go that high. But, have you at least tried to use the full 12.5 multi? You really should. Just be sure to check the memory multi to keep the ram in check


----------



## 3volvedcombat

I Definantly havnt posted on this forum in a long time but i just realized i have one of the highest e5200 overclocks here.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818298

Corsair H50 Push and Pull configuration with high voltage.









4.564 Ghz yay!!!! motherboard used is EP45-UD3P


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat*


I Definantly havnt posted on this forum in a long time but i just realized i have one of the highest e5200 overclocks here.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818298

Corsair H50 Push and Pull configuration with high voltage.









4.564 Ghz yay!!!! motherboard used is EP45-UD3P










Nice!

What's the highest FSB you can push on that puppy?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat*


I Definantly havnt posted on this forum in a long time but i just realized i have one of the highest e5200 overclocks here.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818298

Corsair H50 Push and Pull configuration with high voltage.









4.564 Ghz yay!!!! motherboard used is EP45-UD3P










Looking at ur sig, u are at 1.64 vcore only to get 4.1?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat*


I Definantly havnt posted on this forum in a long time but i just realized i have one of the highest e5200 overclocks here.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=818298

Corsair H50 Push and Pull configuration with high voltage.









4.564 Ghz yay!!!! motherboard used is EP45-UD3P










I'm a little worried about your voltages there (as mentioned before). Do you really keep that at 1.64vCore all the time. I would like to know how long it lasts (for research purposes I suppose)


----------



## Lionmaster

finally i have been able to get my latest suicide up on here getting my new PB

cant wait till February comes around and i fill my wc loop with antifreeze/water and on a nice windy day have a day of high volts and fun in the snow, wish i had a dice pot or sumtin it would be nice but once it hits -10 or so and its windy it will be some nice ocing

oh yea the validation link


::edit:: oh btw i dont have my wc loop on it right now just my lapped vendetta2 with a h101 on it cant wait to see what i can do once i get my loop cleaned and back on there


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


I'm a little worried about your voltages there (as mentioned before). Do you really keep that at 1.64vCore all the time. I would like to know how long it lasts (for research purposes I suppose)


No sorry for the missleading sig, i managed to grab another e5200 and have it at around 1.38-1.44 volts at 3.7-3.9Ghz. Right now its 1.38 volts at 3.75Ghz and its chillig at loads around 49-51c









*EDIT* Other e5200 did die but was running 6 months good as gold. I just wanted a good clocker, but now i overclock right, and the e5200 i got for free hit 4.565Ghz verified just fine so hey CHEERS to me







.


----------



## cpmee

Quote:



When I was buying my setup, I thought about some ASRocks and read a few reviews about them and they weren't completely crap at OC'ing. For example cpmee has 3.7GHz with his ASRock.


Yeah, and thats my 24/7 speed at 1.36v (as shown in CPU-Z). If I bump my vcore to DraganUS 1.392 (as shown in CPU-Z), I can get 4 GHz too. I run into the same FSB limitations as everyone else at around 356 mhz. Ive had the Asrock P45-TS since Feb and it has been very stable. It has its quirks when overclocking, but overall its been a good board for the money. It had the features I wanted and you can use DDR2 or DDR3 on it. (which may account for some lesser overclocking potential, but with the E5X00's it doesnt seem to matter)


----------



## PizzaMan

Ya, 800FSB procs are pretty easy to OC. If the board is 1333 compatable then it's gonna be cake for the board.


----------



## Mr X

This is my 1st OC : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824751

but when i started prime95 just after ~17mins i got this msg, "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4"

[passed 1 hr (mix) occt fully stable at below 49C and superpi 1M - 18sec]

some help plz


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr X* 
This is my 1st OC : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=824751

but when i started prime95 just after ~17mins i got this msg, "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4"

[passed 1 hr (mix) occt fully stable at below 49C and superpi 1M - 18sec]

some help plz









You're going to need a bit more voltage to get 3.3GHz, maybe 1.1V. Small FFT's are what say if your CPU is stable or not, mix is for the whole system, mainly RAM though.


----------



## DraganUS

Current OC, vcore is bit higher tha usual, but trying to get high fsb with this chip.


----------



## phrossbyte

I'm about to pick one of these up to replace a trashed E8400 (too much juice! killed it). Its just to get me by until I drop the cash on a new i5 system.

So what model and stepping should I be looking for on one of these? I will of course be overclocking.


----------



## NinjaRicer

Whooooo.

E5200 @ 3.57 GHz on a G31M-ES2L board

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=831810


----------



## Intelship

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NinjaRicer*


Whooooo.

E5200 @ 3.57 GHz on a G31M-ES2L board

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=831810


Doesn't your FSB get really hot??


----------



## NinjaRicer

Er, 35 celsius idle and 51 celsius for 3 hours under load. But that's just core temp.

Update: IntelBurnTest on Standard settings bumped it up to 60 celsius max.


----------



## Mr X

*E5300 @ 3.325Ghz on Gigabyte G31M-ES2L at 1.15v*

Everything sorted out now







add me into this club nowwww









proof : (over 6 hrs)
http://i38.tinypic.com/1pgtnp.jpg


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phrossbyte*


I'm about to pick one of these up to replace a trashed E8400 (too much juice! killed it). Its just to get me by until I drop the cash on a new i5 system.

So what model and stepping should I be looking for on one of these? I will of course be overclocking.


Get an E5200 R0, they are awesome for overclocking. If you can't find one, a M0 is going to serve you well, mine reaches 3.75GHz with 1.36V.


----------



## Toonshorty

E5300 R0 running at 3.6GHz without even trying:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832731

Going for 4GHz in a few minutes .. just finishing [email protected] work unit.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*


E5300 R0 running at 3.6GHz without even trying:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=832731

Going for 4GHz in a few minutes .. just finishing [email protected] work unit.


You got a bad batch too, most R0's can do 3.6GHz with 1.3V or less!


----------



## Toonshorty

I just set that voltage, I didn't try to lower it at all:

And I got 4GHz:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ghz-e5300.html


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toonshorty*


I just set that voltage, I didn't try to lower it at all:

And I got 4GHz:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...ghz-e5300.html


You could probably tweak it so it runs at much lower volts than that.


----------



## shadow19935

4ghz, http://s692.photobucket.com/albums/v...rrent=4ghz.jpg


----------



## noobst3R

I'm going to OC my e5200 whenever my cooler arrives. (OCZ Vendetta)

How can i check my batch number and what batches are good and which ones bad? What OC should i expect with a Vendetta?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobst3R*


I'm going to OC my e5200 whenever my cooler arrives. (OCZ Vendetta)

How can i check my batch number and what batches are good and which ones bad? What OC should i expect with a Vendetta?


There are no bad batches!







Expect 3.5-4GHz.


----------



## Lionmaster

there are only good and better ones really


----------



## noobst3R

Oh well, cool.









Only, it's out of stock, and I'm waiting already like a month for it, so it's going to take even longer. :/


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

bumping this thread as i bought one today for $40 on TD







stoked for it, and cant wait to start overclocking my new chip


----------



## gowengel

Hey Guys, I just bougt an e5200 a long time ago, and it just rules









Mine is working @ 3.9 GHz 24/7 in the Gaming Rig, and it works without Problems, and also my System is cool









My Settings are like in the following picture



Other wise I got a very impressive e5200, and reached the highest Rating on OC-liste.de with the M0 Stepping

My English isnÂ´t as that good, but I think you understand me


----------



## fablog

Hi guys,

I'm new with overclocking and I need your opinion about my perf.
My system is:
Sugo SG06
E5200
Zotax 9300 M-ITX
Big Shuriken
Arctic silver 5

With a full use of the CPU and a Ocing to 3.5Ghz I get 58 C for every core

Do you think it's good? I precise that one of the Big Shuriken's push pins are not completely inside his hole because it was very difficult to work with this little. motherboard.


----------



## nolonger

Your temperatures should be lower, try reseating the heatsink.


----------



## fablog

Nolonger, Thanks for your help. I edited my post, The Ocing was missing


----------



## nolonger

Still think your temperatures could be lower. Try to get that push-pin fixed. I get 58ÂºC at 3.75GHz with my TRU-90 on passive mode.
What's your vCore?


----------



## fablog

I'm at work right now, I can't check the Vcore. I only know that I increased with +0.4
What temp Should I expect with this config? I'm wondering if It's usefull or not to open my Box again because it was difficult to put everythin in it.


----------



## nolonger

Wow, 1.6V is way too much for 45nm chips mate.


----------



## fablog

Sorry, It's 0.04...Too noob ahahah


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fablog*


Sorry, It's 0.04...Too noob ahahah


I guess your temperatures are fine, maybe your cooler's just not enough.


----------



## fablog

Ok, I needed only to know if this perf was normal with a Big shuriken. Thanks


----------



## noobst3R

What are normal voltages for the e5200? I can only set 1.35 or 1.45 on my mobo. :/


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobst3R*


What are normal voltages for the e5200? I can only set 1.35 or 1.45 on my mobo. :/


Normal is 1.2, I'd set at 1.35 since that's pretty much the max VID.


----------



## noobst3R

Oh, ok.


----------



## shadow19935

Max i got was 4.16 at 1.45v


----------



## noobst3R

Nice, well, i'm not going for such high speeds, although i was thinking about getting a TRUE or Thor and do some serious OCing..









But, just going with the Vendetta, 3.2Ghz or so.


----------



## StretchNuts

1.35V will get you 3.75GHz stable (or did on my chip) and 1.45V Gets my chip to 4.0GHz stable (see sig for CPUz)







it plays GTA4 SOOOOOOO much better now


----------



## StretchNuts

oops, wrong thread


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StretchNuts* 
1.35V will get you 3.75GHz stable (or did on my chip) and 1.45V Gets my chip to 4.0GHz stable (see sig for CPUz)







it plays GTA4 SOOOOOOO much better now









1.45V is supposed to be the voltage limit for 45nm chips, I wouldn't run it that close. 1.36V is what it takes for 3.75GHz for me, so sounds pretty much like a rule for E5200's.


----------



## noobst3R

Wopwop, canceled the Vendetta, I'm getting a TRUE with dual fans.


----------



## flowtek

hi all,

just got an new E5300 R0 rev, tested 4Ghz out of the box with orthos smallfft without issue, but once i run blend it would error instantly








, i thought it was either ram or NB problem so i change from 400 strap to 333 giving my ram runs at 1066 instead of 1000 something.. then i run blend, so far so good


















settings are:

4000Mhz
12x333
1.41 vcore
1.5 PLL
1.16 VTT
1.18 vNB
2.1 vDimm

one thing i wanted to ask







, since i'm going to leave it on 12-18 hours a day, is it ok for 45nm with 1.4v vcore? (i upgrade my CPU every two years)

thx very much

flo


----------



## W4LNUT5

I run 1.46vCore. Have been like that since I got this chip (e5300 R0 stepping). Been like that for about a year with no problems, and no degredation (although I thought I had some, but turns out I had just installed win 7 / linux dual boot, and had some things set incorrectly)

Edit: and Mine runs 24/7 as I fold on my gpu


----------



## flowtek

thx







, i will keep mine

just browsing the net, so strange, some even have degradation issue with 1.38 - 1.4 vcore but some users running fine up to 1.48v, i guess it all depends to the chip itself or other voltages

flo


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowtek* 
thx







, i will keep mine

just browsing the net, so strange, some even have degradation issue with 1.38 - 1.4 vcore but some users running fine up to 1.48v, i guess it all depends to the chip itself or other voltages

flo

This is my second e5x00 chip and i've run them both above 1.45vCore without problems. I only switched from a e52 -> e53 because I was hoping for a 4ghz clocker. Still fall short. lol


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


This is my second e5x00 chip and i've run them both above 1.45vCore without problems. I only switched from a e52 -> e53 because I was hoping for a 4ghz clocker. Still fall short. lol


I think it may be your board holding you back. At 1.476V I was able to get mine to post at 375*12.5 (4687MHz) and had it into Windows at 340*12.5 (4250MHz) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=865706

Edit: Another tip is to try with less ram installed. It seems to help for some people.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StretchNuts* 
I think it may be your board holding you back. At 1.476V I was able to get mine to post at 375*12.5 (4687MHz) and had it into Windows at 340*12.5 (4250MHz) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=865706

Edit: Another tip is to try with less ram installed. It seems to help for some people.

I have no doubt the board is holding me back some. And I have tried OC'ing with less ram. Just 2gigs to be exact. No change. I just underclock the ram to 800 or so (as its 1066 so 800 should be fine) and then raise it back up after I think I'm at my max. 3.8 is it for this board.

I'm thinking about getting a Evga 780i board. Maybe that will oc better


----------



## StretchNuts

I have heard many times that the Intel boards always OC better than the NVidia chipsets so the 780i might not do as well as the one you have now. Look around for a good P45 chipset if you want to do some serious OCing. 780i is only good for setups with SLI.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Well, thats kinda the point. I would like to go SLI


----------



## noobst3R

Get a 750i, it's cheaper and overclocks just as well, i have a friend who has his e5200 at 4ghz on it.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobst3R* 
Get a 750i, it's cheaper and overclocks just as well, i have a friend who has his e5200 at 4ghz on it.

I have had several offers for a $100 evga 780i. Is that decent? Can get a link

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-043-_-Product
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/51/img1450x.jpg


----------



## noobst3R

Same price as the 750i ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...31232&Tpk=750i ), i would get it, but if you're not in time, grab the 750i instead of the 780i.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StretchNuts*


I have heard many times that the Intel boards always OC better than the NVidia chipsets so the 780i might not do as well as the one you have now. Look around for a good P45 chipset if you want to do some serious OCing. 780i is only good for setups with SLI.


I have been thinking about getting a gigabyte EP45-UD3P, and just using the 8800GTX i have as a physx card. Am I correct in assuming this would work, even on a crossfire board?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128358


----------



## PizzaMan

There's a patch/hack out now to enable SLi on CF boards.......

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...therboard.html


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
There's a patch/hack out now to enable SLi on CF boards.......

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...therboard.html

And Pizzaman swoops in . . .










I've been looking for that (albiet not that hard. lol)


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Ive gotten 4.6Ghz validation on my e5200 so far. It wont be in my system for a long time but its done a good job at clocking.








e5200 m0 1.776volts 4.600Ghz


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat* 
Ive gotten 4.6Ghz validation on my e5200 so far. It wont be in my system for a long time but its done a good job at clocking.








e5200 m0 1.776volts 4.600Ghz


Whew, whip that M0 stepper into line! (1.77vCore)


----------



## noobst3R

Wopwop, pretty nice! :O


----------



## Affinity

CPU: E5200 R0
RAM: 2gb G.Skill DDR2 800 4-4-4-12
MOBO: Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
HSF: Arctic Freezer 7

I was able to hit 3.4 ghz on stock voltage and now, I am pushing 3.8ghz at ~1.406v seeing ~60-65*C at full load. CPU-Z shows about 1.34v-1.37v after vdroop. Initially with the 12.5 multiplier and 304 FSB, it would crash but with a 12.0 multiplier and 316 FSB, I can get 3.8ghz to run stable. Ram is at a 1:1 ratio at the moment. I am trying to reach 3.9ghz right now but after upping the vcore slightly and messing around with different multipliers, I am still unable to get it stable.

I am looking for some tips in order to possibly extract more speed. I see a few more settings in the BIOS I have not messed with yet such as the FSB Overvoltage and G MCH. Will those help in stability? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## noobst3R

You needs some more volts if you want to go higher.


----------



## Affinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobst3R* 
You needs some more volts if you want to go higher.

Thanks for the response. Yes, I understand that but was wondering if tweaking the other settings may help me achieve a higher clock. This is a 24/7 system and I hear 1.4v should be the limit for that. Since CPU-Z is only seeing about 1.34v at full load (even though the BIOS is set at 1.406v), is it safe to assume I can keep adding voltage until CPU-Z sees at most 1.4v at full load?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Affinity* 
Thanks for the response. Yes, I understand that but was wondering if tweaking the other settings may help me achieve a higher clock. This is a 24/7 system and I hear 1.4v should be the limit for that. Since CPU-Z is only seeing about 1.34v at full load (even though the BIOS is set at 1.406v), is it safe to assume I can keep adding voltage until CPU-Z sees at most 1.4v at full load?

I just keep adding voltage until it does what I want









But really, I run 1.45v (read in cpuz) 24/7


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
I just keep adding voltage until it does what I want









But really, I run 1.45v (read in cpuz) 24/7

I also run my CPU at 1.45V (after vdroop) 24/7 and no problems so far and it is set to 1.5v in bios.


----------



## noobst3R

Yeah, running 1.45v is ok. Better don't go higher though, or at least not for a 24/7 OC. Also, do you need higher than 3.8? If not, you might just want to save this setting.

And lowering the multiplier and upping the FSB so you're still at 3.8Ghz gives more bandwidth than bigger multi and lower FSB.


----------



## Affinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobst3R* 
Yeah, running 1.45v is ok. Better don't go higher though, or at least not for a 24/7 OC. Also, do you need higher than 3.8? If not, you might just want to save this setting.

And lowering the multiplier and upping the FSB so you're still at 3.8Ghz gives more bandwidth than bigger multi and lower FSB.

I don't need higher than 3.8 but it is my goal to try and hit 4.0. For $45, I'm definitely not going to complain. For some reason, I am at 44*C at idle, so I think I will re-seat the heat sink.

So I'm not sure what you are saying. So the higher the FSB the better or the higher the multiplier the better?

Thanks again everyone for your inputs.


----------



## Elwin

Higher FSB even with same frequency will give better performance overall


----------



## n00biE5200

I'm having some what of the same problem it won't boot after 3.81ghz but i can POST @ 4.04ghz followed by a BSOD (1.475vcore)

Around ~4X*c

any one hit 4.00Ghz with a P5QL PRO mobo?


----------



## flowtek

have you tried 12x334 and set the memory strap to 333?.. i was also getting BSOD when using 400 strap and now work like a charm with 333.. thats giving my ram 1066

flo


----------



## AmgMake

I had some hassle with strap speeds, too. I was trying to get better oc and tried manually setting strap speeds. The result was not booting at all, works fine now with auto but I wonder why it would not boot with any of the manual settings. I'd say just experiment with different speeds though I have heard 333 works the best.


----------



## noobst3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Affinity*


I don't need higher than 3.8 but it is my goal to try and hit 4.0. For $45, I'm definitely not going to complain. For some reason, I am at 44*C at idle, so I think I will re-seat the heat sink.

So I'm not sure what you are saying. So the higher the FSB the better or the higher the multiplier the better?

Thanks again everyone for your inputs.


44Â°C idle is too hot.








Even the stock cooler idles at 34Â°C.

I meant that you get a bigger bandwidth by having a higher FSB instead of a higher multiplier, though both are 3.8Ghz.

Let's just say it like this:
100mhz x 2 = 200mhz
200mhz x 1 = 200mhz as well, but this is faster.


----------



## n00biE5200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


have you tried 12x334 and set the memory strap to 333?.. i was also getting BSOD when using 400 strap and now work like a charm with 333.. thats giving my ram 1066

flo


can you list the BIOS settings that you changed?
i really want to get into windows without BSOD
my strap is at 400 (333 works to)
I can't set the ram speed manually even at spec speed without having to do a hard cmos reset
any one having the same problem or had the same problem (solution please)

im running 9x333= 3.0GHz
my ram is way underclocked to 557 for some reason (bios stated 557 or 667 with no bios changes)


----------



## flowtek

just finished stressing for 3.8Ghz, using same settings for 4Ghz except vcore









AI Overclock Tweaker

Ai Overclock Tuner = Manual
CPU Ratio Setting = 11.5
FSB Frequency = 331
PCI-E Frequency = 100
FSB Strap to Northbridge = 333

DRAM Frequency = 1060
DRAM Timing Control = Manual
CAS# Latency = 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay = 5
RAS# PRE Time = 5
RAS# ACT Time = 15

All Else to Auto

---
CPU Voltage = 1.36875
CPU PLL Voltage = 1.5
FSB Termination Voltage = 1.1
DRAM Voltage = 1.9
NB Voltage = 1.16
SB Voltage = 1.1

Loadline Calibration = Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled
CPU GTL Volage Reference = Auto
NB GTL Voltage Reference = Auto

All CPU Option to Disabled










this board really like low volt, been testing along with my E7300, only need 1.2 NBv up to 500FSB, VTT stays at 1.1v







, quite similar to my UD3R

hope it helps

happy tweaking
flo


----------



## n00biE5200

Thanks Ill try it in the morning
is the 4.00Ghz runnning on a 11.5 multi?
4.00Ghz vcore?

Does any one have the ram problem that i described in my previous post? (it starts for 5 secs shuts down for 2-3 secs and repeats till hard shut down and hard cmos reset)


----------



## flowtek

nope, it was 12x333







with 1.39375v (1.384v load)

flo


----------



## n00biE5200

thats weird i have to have to voltage at 1.45+ to even post


----------



## sean11978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n00biE5200* 
thats weird i have to have to voltage at 1.45+ to even post

wats the vid on your chip? you probly have a high vid chip :s


----------



## n00biE5200

what is Vid again?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n00biE5200*


what is Vid again?


The core voltage that the chip shipped with to run at stock speeds. Say it was shipped with a vid of 1.15v. So then your e5200 was designed to run at 2.5Ghz (200x12.5) with the vCore at 1.15


----------



## flowtek

VID, i guess its intels default vcore needed to run your cpu at stock speed, may vary on every chip and most likely lower is better










flo


----------



## n00biE5200

o ok
mine i think 1.2vcore


----------



## n00biE5200

i changed the strap to 266 and realized the setting for the manual setting changed. no 4.0Ghz but i do have Holy RAM (777Mhz and 7cl, 7tRCD, 7tRP (777 for timings))

Cpu clocked at 3.254Ghz and ill take it up later

Thanks ppls

I tried 333 and it booted with stock speed one thing lead to another and holy RAM came along


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Just got my E5200 stable at 3.75Ghz on 1.328v load, and im using the stock cooler.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*


Just got my E5200 stable at 3.75Ghz on 1.328v load, and im using the stock cooler.


Full load is a little close for comfort at 75C (but I doubt anything will ever push it as hard as IBT does). Nice job


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Full load is a little close for comfort at 75C (but I doubt anything will ever push it as hard as IBT does). Nice job


yeah, im fine







In games it goes to around 54C so im plenty fine with these temps.


----------



## n00biE5200

nice but u got gigabyte (better bios)
Go stock colling LOL
(Im running with stock too)


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n00biE5200*


nice but u got gigabyte (better bios)
Go stock colling LOL
(Im running with stock too)


my bios sucks TBH, the only oc'ing features i can use are adjust the multi, fsb, cpu voltage, and memory timings. Hardly anything, not like the CIIIF and UD3P i have owned, oc'ing kings from both sides


----------



## noobst3R

My stock cooler goes already +70Â°C when just unrarring a file at stock speed.


----------



## snkmad

Hey i just got Evercool's Buffalo HSF, gonna install it next week, and gonna use AS5 as thermal compound.
I wanna try to reach 3.0ghz with stock Vcore, is it possible?
Right now cpu-z is reporting 1.200V. The bios is set to "auto".

Any tips on what settings to change on Bios?
I know i have to set the PCI-E to 100mhz, and voltage settings to manual, and the memory FSB is fine too. Anything else?
If you guys need, i can take some screens of my bios and post here later.


----------



## sean11978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snkmad* 
Hey i just got Evercool's Buffalo HSF, gonna install it next week, and gonna use AS5 as thermal compound.
I wanna try to reach 3.0ghz with stock Vcore, is it possible?
Right now cpu-z is reporting 1.200V. The bios is set to "auto".

Any tips on what settings to change on Bios?
I know i have to set the PCI-E to 100mhz, and voltage settings to manual, and the memory FSB is fine too. Anything else?
If you guys need, i can take some screens of my bios and post here later.

yes it is but i doubt it on that board and besides that it takes a cherry e5200 to do it


----------



## kdbolt70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobst3R*


My stock cooler goes already +70Â°C when just unrarring a file at stock speed.










Are you sure the cooler is mounted properly? I was seeing the same thing until I went back and fiddled with it. It turned out I had the little "pin fins" turned the wrong direction, so the cooler didn't have that tight of mount on the cpu. My load temps went from 70c with stock clocks to 61 at 3.0Ghz after the reseat. I'd check it out and ensure its tight.


----------



## Matthew Kane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StretchNuts*


I also run my CPU at 1.45V (after vdroop) 24/7 and no problems so far and it is set to 1.5v in bios.


1.45v is max for any E5""" chip. Even running 1.45 24/7 with good air cooling is not suitable. Yet alone you don't need 1.5v to run a good overclocking chip at just 3.6-3.8GHZ. Your obviously doing something wrong.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sean11978*


yes it is but i doubt it on that board and besides that it takes a cherry e5200 to do it


Nah, more than half of them will do it. I just clocked an *e3200* from 2.4 - 3.1 on stock voltages.


----------



## noobst3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdbolt70*


Are you sure the cooler is mounted properly? I was seeing the same thing until I went back and fiddled with it. It turned out I had the little "pin fins" turned the wrong direction, so the cooler didn't have that tight of mount on the cpu. My load temps went from 70c with stock clocks to 61 at 3.0Ghz after the reseat. I'd check it out and ensure its tight.


Yes, at first it wasn't, but a few month ago i reseated it, better, but still not normal.

I'm getting a true with push/pull next week though.


----------



## nemaca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Nah, more than half of them will do it. I just clocked an e3200 from 2.4 - 3.1 on stock voltages.


mine was clocked to 3.7 unstable, 3.5 relatively stable and 3.3 solid OC at stock voltages(auto settings in BIOS). on a crappy mobo.


----------



## noobst3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca* 
mine was clocked to 3.7 unstable, 3.5 relatively stable and 3.3 solid OC at stock voltages(auto settings in BIOS). on a crappy mobo.

Nothing as crap as mine!


----------



## regbeast

Hi!
Just recently built a budget rig and i have a few questions regarding overclocking potentials.

System:
E5200 @ 2.50ghz
ASrock P45TurboTwins2000
4GB Corsair CM2x2048-6400C5C (DDR2 800)
XFX HD4850 "XXX" Edition - _more on this later_...
550W PSU 34A on +12V

Right, so, iÂ´m confused. With the motherboardÂ´s FSB setting on 800, i assume this is correct since itÂ´s an 800fsb cpu. Am i right in thinking that setting the cpufsb to 400 and using a low (x6-8.5) multi, should allow the ram to run 1:1 at 400mhz?

IÂ´ve tried to boot with 400x6 with default voltages and the ram speeds all set to auto but the system wouldnt post. I checked in the bios and realised that it only offers "667MHz (DDR2 1333)" or "800MHz (DDR2 1600)". I realise now that 1:1 just isnÂ´t happening automatically... no instructions in manual or in FAQ on ASrock`s webby.

Put the board into 1600FSB mode via a jumper setting, it allowed me to specify "400MHz DDR2 800" here but still does not post.

anyone have any ideas? thanks in advance


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *regbeast*


Hi!
Just recently built a budget rig and i have a few questions regarding overclocking potentials.

System:
E5200 @ 2.50ghz
ASrock P45TurboTwins2000
4GB Corsair CM2x2048-6400C5C (DDR2 800)
XFX HD4850 "XXX" Edition - _more on this later_...
550W PSU 34A on +12V

Right, so, iÂ´m confused. With the motherboardÂ´s FSB setting on 800, i assume this is correct since itÂ´s an 800fsb cpu. Am i right in thinking that setting the cpufsb to 400 and using a low (x6-8.5) multi, should allow the ram to run 1:1 at 400mhz?

IÂ´ve tried to boot with 400x6 with default voltages and the ram speeds all set to auto but the system wouldnt post. I checked in the bios and realised that it only offers "667MHz (DDR2 1333)" or "800MHz (DDR2 1600)". I realise now that 1:1 just isnÂ´t happening automatically... no instructions in manual or in FAQ on ASrock`s webby.

Put the board into 1600FSB mode via a jumper setting, it allowed me to specify "400MHz DDR2 800" here but still does not post.

anyone have any ideas? thanks in advance


FSB is Quad pumped, meaning, if I set my fsb at 200, then it comes out to a total of 800Mhz (200 x 4 = 800)

So, by running the fsb at the stock 200Mhz, you'd already be 1:1 with the ram. (Provided the motherboard properly sets the ram timings so its at 800Mhz)

Most of these E5X00 series chips will do FSB speeds up to 333Mhz (give or take a bit). I wouldn't worry so much about 1:1, as that's more something to tweak later, and if you can. For now, I would say use the memory multiplier setting (lowering if needed) to keep the Ram speed around 800Mhz, so that you know its not what's throwing bsd's during OC'ing

You probably won't be able to, as its only 800Mhz ram, with 1066Mhz ram. you'd be able to put your FSB at 266 or so and have it be 1:1, and be OC'd to 3.325Ghz.

Oh, and Welcome








Add your system to your signature please


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *regbeast*


IÂ´ve tried to boot with 400x6 with default voltages and the ram speeds all set to auto but the system wouldnt post. I checked in the bios and realised that it only offers "667MHz (DDR2 1333)" or "800MHz (DDR2 1600)". I realise now that 1:1 just isnÂ´t happening automatically... no instructions in manual or in FAQ on ASrock`s webby.

Put the board into 1600FSB mode via a jumper setting, it allowed me to specify "400MHz DDR2 800" here but still does not post.

anyone have any ideas? thanks in advance



Oh, also, Memory (being DDR2) is dual pumped (so running at 400Mhz at double data rate is 800Mhz effective). When you set your fsb to 400, you were overclocking the ram to 1600 (your board does not provide the memory multiplier per say, just settings of what the speeds would be. that's why you see "667" then in parenthesis "(actual current speed w/ this setting)" and "800" "(actual current speed with this setting)"

Your ram would be running at 1600 with the 800mhz setting. I would set it back to the 667 setting for now (if that's as low as you can go), and increase the fsb until you see "(800)" next to it as that is your actual current speed.


----------



## nolonger

At 200MHz FSB you need a 2:1 ratio for your RAM to be at 800MHz (400MHz real clock).


----------



## regbeast

hey, thanks for the replies!

i think the actual problem is that when i set it to 667 or anything else for that matter, it's actually talking about the DDR speed so 667(x2=ddr 1333?) mode is actually brutally overclocking my ram.

I'm fairly sure this mobo has a crappy bios as there seem to be no real memory options beyond manual timing and voltage - everything else is on a take it or leave it menu directly from the fsb settings...

as you said, i've been trying to fiddle with multis and fsb settings whilst keeping the ram speeds as close to or at 400(x2=800mhz) but it's fairly limiting trying to overclock like this...

at 266 fsb the memory checked out pretty good in memtest but shortly after i started playing some MW2 the system just crashed out - admittedly it's been running at default voltages, i might try and push the cpu over 1.3v and try again.

figured i can go for very humble o/c or just buy some new ram... whilst i made a small mistake in getting a board with limited bios it does at least support both ddr2 and ddr3 which was supposed to be a future upgrade









i'm waiting until tomorrow for these 9.12 catalyst drivers before i RMA what seems to be a broken HD4850 (vertical screen crashes in certain games). Any suggestions as to what kinda ram i should grab?

thanks for the help, much appreciated!


----------



## regbeast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
At 200MHz FSB you need a 2:1 ratio for your RAM to be at 800MHz (400MHz real clock).

how would i achieve this?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *regbeast*


how would i achieve this?










Just depends what FSB strap you use. For 2:1 you need 800MHz I think. For 1:1 I think it needs to be 1600MHz.


----------



## Affinity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobst3R* 
44Â°C idle is too hot.







Even the stock cooler idles at 34Â°C.

I meant that you get a bigger bandwidth by having a higher FSB instead of a higher multiplier, though both are 3.8Ghz.

Let's just say it like this:
100mhz x 2 = 200mhz
200mhz x 1 = 200mhz as well, but this is faster.

Cool that's good to know.

As for my cooler, I've reseated it and it still is idling at 44*C... guh must be a bad chip or something. To make matters worse, my P35C-DS3R killed 2 sets of ram within a weeks time. There was no overclocking of the ram at all... So both ram and mobo are being RMA'd. I might try the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P to see how that goes. I'll be lapping my CPU and heatsink during this downtime so hopefully I'll be back with better results.


----------



## C.J.B.

It was cold morning today so i thought i might see how far does my e5200 go.
It turns out pretty far.



Cooled with zalman 9700
Unfortunately it hits fsb wall at 378.


----------



## noobst3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Affinity* 
Cool that's good to know.

As for my cooler, I've reseated it and it still is idling at 44*C... guh must be a bad chip or something. To make matters worse, my P35C-DS3R killed 2 sets of ram within a weeks time. There was no overclocking of the ram at all... So both ram and mobo are being RMA'd. I might try the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P to see how that goes. I'll be lapping my CPU and heatsink during this downtime so hopefully I'll be back with better results.

Don't worry, mine is quite hot at stock too. But it sounds like your mobo is having issues indeed. I hope RMA comes back soon. What's your PSU? Sounds like it might be leaking, if it's a crap brand.


----------



## Affinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobst3R*


Don't worry, mine is quite hot at stock too. But it sounds like your mobo is having issues indeed. I hope RMA comes back soon. What's your PSU? Sounds like it might be leaking, if it's a crap brand.


Gigabyte RMA sucks the rod. It will be a month before I get another mobo... So I caved and bought the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P. Ram should be here next week as well. Lapping will take place this weekend. Hopefully everything will be back and running early next week. 
As for the PSU, it's a Corsair 520W which is supposed to be awesome but who knows. How would you test it?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Affinity*


Gigabyte RMA sucks the rod. It will be a month before I get another mobo... So I caved and bought the Gigabyte EP45-UD3P. Ram should be here next week as well. Lapping will take place this weekend. Hopefully everything will be back and running early next week. 
As for the PSU, it's a Corsair 520W which is supposed to be awesome but who knows. How would you test it?



Nearly every company I've RMA'd with has taken a month to get a return when using standard shipping methods. This is normal.


----------



## Affinity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Nearly every company I've RMA'd with has taken a month to get a return when using standard shipping methods. This is normal.


When I RMA through G.Skill, from the time I email them for RMA to the time I get new RAM, it would have been under 2 weeks. Granted, I'm in UT and they are in CA, but so is Gigabyte.


----------



## PizzaMan

I consider any RMA turn around under 30 days to be good. Anything more and they start to get poor ratings from me. Yes, some companies are much faster then others.


----------



## noobst3R

Depends on where you live.


----------



## noobst3R

Wow, now that i'm caseless, i can fold stable on the stock cooler at 3.25Ghz, i'm going to push it a some more, let's see.









It sued to overheat on all stock in the case.


----------



## ACM

E5200 @ 3.0GHz on a Asus P5N-D
x12.5
BS - 240MHz
FSB - 960MHz

Looking to get 4.0GHz Later today.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Ugh, this sucks









I just spent about 4 hours cleaning my PC and installing the Dark Knight cooler, I'm exhausted from messing with all this. It seems something ALWAYS doesn't go according to plan whenever I mess with the computer. Some of it my own doing not studying up on the exact things to do, but this time I watched videos, read tutorials on how to do this. As soon as I start taking my motherboard out, one of the small washers i used installing the motherboard was stuck around the screwhole, and theres no room to just your your finger in that part, so i use a screwdriver to try to push it out and do and bumped it up against the motherboard while I did. So I was scared that I just cut a lead or something and I screwed it up for good, even though there wasn't a mark there. And then for whatever reason in the CD in pin I plugged a cable in there that is supposed to go to my CD/DVD drive. But it was jammed in there and I spent forever trying to get it out. Eventually I used tweezers to get it out.

I get out the motherboard and take off the Intel fan and all the Intel fan compound is on the processor so I used some thermal paste remover on it, a few drips and then try to wipe it off. It's like liquid and when I'm wiping it gets on the processor holder on the motherboard, and I spend a ton of time trying to clean all that off and make sure everything is clean. There's still some marks on the heat spreader on the processor from the crappy Intel fan, but there's no compound on it.

So then I goto the Dark Knight. Put on the backplate, put on the tension bars, and take off the plastic film on the bottom of the heat sink. And as its pulling off the whole damn adhesive ON THE FILM was all over the bottom of the heat sink. I'm pretty sure that is not supposed to be on there according to what I've read. So I spend probably 45 minutes with some alcohol and stuff trying to rub all that adhesive stuff off the bottom of the heat sink. I do it as best as possible, then I attempt to put the Artic Silver on it, in a line fashion the best I could according to what I've read. I stick the heat sink on, tighten the spring loaded screws the best I can. In the video I saw after you tighten the screwdriver as far as it will go he uses a really small mini torque looking wrench to tighten them more, but I didn't have one in this version I guess so I made it as tight as I could.

So after more fun with trying to mount the motherboard and not having any room to screw thinks in on this small Gigabyte G31M-ES2L motherboard and screws being dificult as heck to screw in around the heatsink, I finally got it in. The heat sink completely dwarfs almost my entire motherboard.

After all this, my Intel E5200 before on stock fan was running at 41C at idle room temperature, which everyone says should be much cooler even on stock. Then after all that its down to 36-37C, which isn't even what "Stock" speeds should be running at.

I don't know what to do. I'm about to give up, I'm so sick of this stuff. All I wanted to do was try to overclock and I followed guides and tutorials I've watched and read to the best of my ability and my freaking processor is still running way too hot. I don't know what else I can do, anyone have any advice before I go crazy?


----------



## noobst3R

You're doing something completely wrong, in a case without airflow on stock it's cooler! I don't know what you did wrong, but this isn't right. What case do you have?

Also, that stuff on the Dark Knight was probably paste or a thermal pad.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobst3R*


You're doing something completely wrong, in a case without airflow on stock it's cooler! I don't know what you did wrong, but this isn't right. What case do you have?

Also, that stuff on the Dark Knight was probably paste or a thermal pad.










I have a cooler master case with plenty of airflow. This is what the Artic Silver 5 website said, even if it was a thermal pad:

"If your heatsink has a thermal 'pad' mounted on it, this pad must be removed before using Arctic Silver 5. If your heatsink has thermal interface material applied to it, it must be removed first. After the pad or thermal interface material is removed, ONLY Arctic Silver 5 will be between the CPU heatspreader and the heatsink."

I don't know what the heck I could have done wrong really, either time. With the Intel fan you just push in the pins in the holes, so I don't know if a pin was loose or what. With this heat sink, the only thing I can think of is if I put too much or not enough thermal paste, or the tension brackets weren't tight enough, but I tightened them as far as I could with a screwdriver.

Also, for whatever reason, the bottom of the heatsink didn't feel exactly flat and smooth like its supposed to be. It felt rough and I even ran a thin cloth over it and it would 'catch' part of the cloth and give it like a split end. I don't think it's supposed to be like that. And I did nothing other than the instructions I just pasted to get that thermal pad or whatever off the heatsink.

I don't know what to do, except try it again, but if I don't know what I did wrong in the first place I don't know how that is going to change anything the second time.


----------



## nolonger

Load temperatures are what matter.


----------



## regbeast

got it stable i think... 3hours into prime95 out of target 5hours.

e5200 @ 300x12.5 = 3750MHz @ 1.32v (_cpu-z says 1.28v?_)
DRAM Frequency 400MHz @ 5-5-5-22 // FSB : DRAM 3:4

RealTemp:
Core temps idle - 37C/37C
Core temps 100% - 45-48C/45-48C
SpeedFan:
CPU temp idle - 39-40C
CPU temp 100% - 50-51C

I had it setup like this before but never went over 1.30v, seems the 0.02v difference has made it stable.

Any ideas for improvements?

*Questions*:
*RealTemp reports the temps for each core - Is that what i should watch whilst monitoring temps OR is the SpeedFan's "CPU temp" a better indicator*?

I've never seen Distance to TJ Max go below 55C.
*What's my limit temp wise*?

With an XFX HD4850 "XXX" edition @ 650/1050 i got disappointing results in 3DMark Vantage (trial) - sub 8000*. 
*Should i expect more? 
*Is this an indication of poor system stability*?

Am actually in the process of returning the XFX card due to vertical line crashes that havent resolved despite my best efforts. Have a 5750 on order to replace it which will get upgrade sometime in the spring with a new PSU and a twin card for a CF configuration.

thanks all for the infos and advice!


----------



## regbeast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *regbeast* 
e5200 @ 300x12.5 = 3750MHz @ 1.32v (_cpu-z says 1.28v?_)
DRAM Frequency 400MHz @ 5-5-5-22 // FSB : DRAM 3:4

default ram timings should be 5-5-5-18... sigh. have to start again









edit:
only run prime95 for an hour with proper mem timings... seems stable. Think i'm gonna do some more real world testing... left4dead2 lan inc!


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

I got a lot of help from someone else on the boards, so it makes sense to me now, thanks nolonger.


----------



## moocowman

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=899734

My first attempts at overclocking ever. I had it at 3.8GHz and had it stable for a bit but I didn't like the higher temps so I lowered it to 3.5GHz. 37*c idle and 55*c under load.


----------



## nolonger

You could probably lower your volts some. 1.344V seems like too much for 3.5GHz.


----------



## noobst3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
You could probably lower your volts some. 1.344V seems like too much for 3.5GHz.

Mhm, i do that on the same volts. Depends on chip i suppose.

You can go up to 65Â°C (max). 60Â°C is comfortable. Higher is still ok though.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Alright, I think I'm going to start messing with the overclock tomorrow, had to wait to install the new Windows 7 64 bit edition and now I'm going to mess around with it.

I got a question though. I tried to read a chunk of this thread to get a good idea, but its WAY too long to try that. What I'm looking for is a guide to maybe see what is considered good temperatures as you're overclocking, or a chart or something.

Right now, on load (using Prime95) at stock speeds my processor is maxing out at 53-54C at basically room temperature in here (around 70F.) What should I be looking at as I start overclocking? Like at 3 Ghz, what should a good temperature be. At 3.25, At 3.5, etc. I think a chart like that would be pretty useful.


----------



## noobst3R

Uh.. there is no good temp for an OC, there is only a max temp. And if your temp is higher than average, it is jsut because you have a bad cooler. It's not possible to make such a chart, as there can be 5-10Â°c differnce per OC. =p

Max 65Â°c, and the cooler the better.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobst3R*


Uh.. there is no good temp for an OC, there is only a max temp. And if your temp is higher than average, it is jsut because you have a bad cooler. It's not possible to make such a chart, as there can be 5-10Â°c differnce per OC. =p

Max 65Â°c, and the cooler the better.


As a max safe temperature I'd say 75ÂºC is still alright because your CPU will NEVER reach that high of a temperature if that's the max you get with a stress test.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobst3R* 
Uh.. there is no good temp for an OC, there is only a max temp. And if your temp is higher than average, it is jsut because you have a bad cooler. It's not possible to make such a chart, as there can be 5-10Â°c differnce per OC. =p

Max 65Â°c, and the cooler the better.

I'm not saying its exact, I'm just saying an estimate based on experience in this thread. I mean checking most of the posts in here, just on this page you can see people say "oh that voltage seems a little too much for that OC" or "those temps are a little high for that." Obviously people are saying that for a reason, based on an estimate of experience reading this thread and their own experience overclocking. Setting up a chart of what a max temperature should be at certain benchmarks based on anecdotal evidence would be pretty useful.

And after talking to nolonger, what he said makes sense. The Tcase max for this chip is 74.1C, and reading the truth about temperatures FAQ on the sticky which is very good, it seems like that's an acceptable temperature to max out at.


----------



## noobst3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOCARDSGO32* 
I'm not saying its exact, I'm just saying an estimate based on experience in this thread. I mean checking most of the posts in here, just on this page you can see people say "oh that voltage seems a little too much for that OC" or "those temps are a little high for that." Obviously people are saying that for a reason, based on an estimate of experience reading this thread and their own experience overclocking. Setting up a chart of what a max temperature should be at certain benchmarks based on anecdotal evidence would be pretty useful.

I meant there is no such thing made, because of these factors. I could make one, but like i said, way to much variables to make 1 scheme. I'll try tomorrow, it's 1:07am here.


----------



## GOCARDSGO32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobst3R*


I meant there is no such thing made, because of these factors. I could make one, but like i said, way to much variables to make 1 scheme. I'll try tomorrow, it's 1:07am here.


You don't have to, I wasn't requesting one, I'm just saying that would be a pretty cool thing for people to have as a reference. There's going to be a lot of variables of course, but something to be the jist of with a +/- rate of variance for the input and output would be a good tool.


----------



## nolonger

Well, the thing is that if we have the voltage, frequency and cooler we can have a rough guess of the temperature. There can't be a table to determine the temperature because of all those factors, besides case airflow and ambients. In general for E5200's though you can expect about .3ÂºC rise in temperatures per W of power added assuming you have good airflow and a fan on your heatsink. To find your processor W rating use this formula:
ocW = dCPU Watts * (ocMhz / dMhz) * (ocVcore / dVcore)Â² (credit to ninjalane.com)
So for example on my E5200 it would be:
W = 65 * (3250 / 2500) * ( 1.225 / 1.2)Â²
W = 65 * (1.3) * (1.02083)Â²
That is ~88W. So at 0.3ÂºC/W I'd have about 26.4ÂºC rise over ambient, which sounds about right for me.

Please don't use this to tell if your temperatures are good or not, this is just an example. If your processor has significantly less power than your heatsink can handle your ÂºC/W rating will be higher, same if the opposite is true. Higher ÂºC/W rating means lower efficiency.


----------



## noobst3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOCARDSGO32*


You don't have to, I wasn't requesting one, I'm just saying that would be a pretty cool thing for people to have as a reference. There's going to be a lot of variables of course, but something to be the jist of with a +/- rate of variance for the input and output would be a good tool.


Don't worry, i can't find anything that is correct, it's really hard to put on or two temps on an overclock.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Well, the thing is that if we have the voltage, frequency and cooler we can have a rough guess of the temperature. There can't be a table to determine the temperature because of all those factors, besides case airflow and ambients. In general for E5200's though you can expect about .3ÂºC rise in temperatures per W of power added assuming you have good airflow and a fan on your heatsink. To find your processor W rating use this formula:
ocW = dCPU Watts * (ocMhz / dMhz) * (ocVcore / dVcore)Â² (credit to ninjalane.com)
So for example on my E5200 it would be:
W = 65 * (3250 / 2500) * ( 1.225 / 1.2)Â²
W = 65 * (1.3) * (1.02083)Â²
That is ~88W. So at 0.3ÂºC/W I'd have about 26.4ÂºC rise over ambient, which sounds about right for me.

Please don't use this to tell if your temperatures are good or not, this is just an example. If your processor has significantly less power than your heatsink can handle your ÂºC/W rating will be higher, same if the opposite is true. Higher ÂºC/W rating means lower efficiency.


Nice formula. :O


----------



## newpc

on the intel page is says that e5200's max voltage is 1.35v but can we put more in to it?


----------



## T D

I'd be fine putting 1.4V into it.

Speaking of which, I can't since my board only goes up to +200mv for vcore. That is 1.4V since my VID is 1.25V, but vdroop drops it to 1.35 so I can't go past 3.7ghz >.>
0.1 vdroop? I kid you not.


----------



## newpc

yes because tonight im going to try to get to 4ghz stable and atm its 3.5 @ 1.31 i think, well thats what cpuz shows i cant remember from bios atm lol.

but all my other settings are at stock, like the vid and ich etc


----------



## regbeast

I think i'm done... not sure if i want to get into overclocking the ram too much. It's stable up to somewhere between 440-450MHz but i'm not sure if it's worth it! Have memtest86ed it at 443MHz but i really dont know enough about tweaking the timings and stuff to get it 100% solid!


----------



## newpc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *regbeast*


I think i'm done... not sure if i want to get into overclocking the ram too much. It's stable up to somewhere between 440-450MHz but i'm not sure if it's worth it! Have memtest86ed it at 443MHz but i really dont know enough about tweaking the timings and stuff to get it 100% solid!











you my friend are running the same tsb and voltage as me same ram ratio







.

but not multipliers lol, gotta try 4 ghz soon


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *regbeast*


I think i'm done... not sure if i want to get into overclocking the ram too much. It's stable up to somewhere between 440-450MHz but i'm not sure if it's worth it! Have memtest86ed it at 443MHz but i really dont know enough about tweaking the timings and stuff to get it 100% solid!











To test timings just run Maximem benchmark or another memory benchmark and try to find the best settings. In general the first timing is the most important and you can usually get it to 4-4-4-12 if your RAM defaults at 5-5-5-15. Although if you can get your memory stable at 450MHz it would mean better performance than 4-4-4-12 timings. Depending on what you run on your computer, faster RAM might mean a lot better performance. Games see like 1-2FPS boost max, but other production applications might see more.


----------



## regbeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


To test timings just run Maximem benchmark or another memory benchmark and try to find the best settings. In general the first timing is the most important and you can usually get it to 4-4-4-12 if your RAM defaults at 5-5-5-15. Although if you can get your memory stable at 450MHz it would mean better performance than 4-4-4-12 timings. Depending on what you run on your computer, faster RAM might mean a lot better performance. Games see like 1-2FPS boost max, but other production applications might see more.


great infos, thanks! +rep

anyone got a link for this maximem thing? (googling maximem wasnt forthcoming)

I've been using the memory benchmarks in Everest and memtest86 for testing but am always interested in new tools


----------



## nolonger

Here you go.


----------



## regbeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Here you go.


ta very much


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *regbeast*


ta very much










Sure thing


----------



## fruitflavor

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=906067

on stock HSF. pi and orthos stable for 2 hrs each.
prob will push a bit more later but it's a folding machine


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitflavor* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=906067

on stock HSF. pi and orthos stable for 2 hrs each.
prob will push a bit more later but it's a folding machine

If you only GPU-fold you might want to keep the processor stock, but if you CPU fold too, you should try overclocking it a bit further to around 3.5GHz.


----------



## noobst3R

Woot, i just installed my TRUE. I didn't do a good job on paste though, there's a 9Â°C difference in core temps. However, it's 25 and 34Â°C, can't complain, and load isn't above 40Â°C on any core with the tester in the Realtemp folder. Prime95 nor Intelburntest work. :/ Not even older version. Help?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobst3R* 
Woot, i just installed my TRUE. I didn't do a good job on paste though, there's a 9Â°C difference in core temps. However, it's 25 and 34Â°C, can't complain, and load isn't above 40Â°C on any core with the tester in the Realtemp folder. Prime95 nor Intelburntest work. :/ Not even older version. Help?

What happens when you run Prime95? And the Intel temp diode is not to be trusted while idle.


----------



## maxextz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
You could probably lower your volts some. 1.344V seems like too much for 3.5GHz.

i agree that looks a bit on the high side.


----------



## dadasalam

hi friend i have dfi bi t2rs and corsair 2*2gb dual 1066
but when i reach sb voltage on 1.40 and multiper 11x an fsb around 350
the system will not boot and dont apply overclock
wich voltage i must to ncrease sb or nb or .... ?
my cooler is OCZ Vanquisher

please help
tnaks


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dadasalam* 
hi friend i have dfi bi t2rs and corsair 2*2gb dual 1066
but when i reach sb voltage on 1.40 and multiper 11x an fsb around 350
the system will not boot and dont apply overclock
wich voltage i must to ncrease sb or nb or .... ?
my cooler is OCZ Vanquisher

please help
tnaks

Up the multiplier, your cpu is probably at it's fsb wall.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dadasalam*


hi friend i have dfi bi t2rs and corsair 2*2gb dual 1066 
but when i reach sb voltage on 1.40 and multiper 11x an fsb around 350
the system will not boot and dont apply overclock
wich voltage i must to ncrease sb or nb or .... ?
my cooler is OCZ Vanquisher

please help
tnaks


I do believe the stock SB voltage is 1.05V, 1.4V sounds like way too much. SB shouldn't have a big effect on stability.


----------



## bartx

It's air/h2o only ranking or phase also?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bartx* 
It's air/h2o only ranking or phase also?









I believe Phase can go in too.


----------



## bartx

Validation: 5340MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=905993

SuperPi 1M

10.328s @ 5260MHz










SuperPi 32M

9'24.282s @ 5230MHz










Nice chip, isn't it?







It needs only 1.70v and -45C to do this. Still something can be done with lower temps


----------



## PizzaMan

Nice run bartx! How well did that rank with HWbot?


----------



## bartx

SPi 32M #2
SPi 1M #6
CPU-Z #10 (but on ripping.org there are plenty of members with 56xxMHz validations, even one above 6000MHz)

Other benches:
Pifast #4
wPrime 1024M #1
wPrime 32M #1

Guys around me in rankings make their scores on DI/LN2, I'm using SS (not perfectly tuned, could be 5-7 degrees colder if calibrated better).

Stable overclock which I'm running 24/7 is 4200MHz @ 1,36v (it'is even better than some e8xxx), but cpu is getting really hot. About 80-85C on cooler almost identical to Sunbeam CoreContact Freezer.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bartx*


SPi 32M #2
SPi 1M *#6
CPU-Z #10 (but on ripping.org there are plenty of members with 56xxMHz validations, even one above 6000MHz)

Other benches:
Pifast #4
wPrime 1024M #1
wPrime 32M #1

Guys around me in rankings make their scores on DI/LN2, I'm using SS (not perfectly tuned, could be 5-7 degrees colder if calibrated better).

Stable overclock which I'm running 24/7 is 4200MHz @ 1,36v (it'is even better than some e8xxx), but cpu is getting really hot. About 80-85C on cooler almost identical to Sunbeam CoreContact Freezer.

*
*
*
*
**
It's just begging for DICE.*


----------



## bartx

Or cascade







With this prices of DI - 35$/10kg (rose 3 times in one year) I really want to save this cash for some cascade parts.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bartx*


Or cascade







With this prices of DI - 35$/10kg (rose 3 times in one year) I really want to save this cash for some cascade parts.


Yea, I guess a cascade is more permanent, although I'd never mess with that.


----------



## Ride2kmax

I just build a system with a e5200. Its currently runing 3.5ghz i havent touch the vcore value i think is on 1.28 how much higher can i go before i have to increase the vcore and how much.
I'm new to overclocking so just to be sure.


----------



## noobst3R

Not much i suppose, seeing my 5200 bails out on stock voltage @3.2ghz.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ride2kmax*


I just build a system with a e5200. Its currently runing 3.5ghz i havent touch the vcore value i think is on 1.28 how much higher can i go before i have to increase the vcore and how much.
I'm new to overclocking so just to be sure.


Before I answer that, let me ask:

Are you currently stable at that speed and voltage? Meaning, have you run a program to stress test it for use like OCCT, Prime95, LinX, etc.

If it is stable at those speeds, then just keep increasing it bit by bit, and double checking it for stability (with stress testing) along the way. You'll find that you are probably very close to the limit that 1.28vCore can take you. But with proper cooling, the vCore is safe to be raised until 1.36v if you follow intels recommendation, and 1.45v if you are more of a risk-taker and follow the actual numbers on the intel spec sheets for the e5x00 series.


----------



## hondajt

anyone tried a new E6300 yet? It's a 1066FSB Pentium Dual-Core. 2.8GHz stock. I was told it was very similiar to the E5X00 series.

I just got my boss a new E6300 & a DG41RQ board.


----------



## flowtek

it will do more than 400fsb for sure


----------



## Ride2kmax

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
Before I answer that, let me ask:

Are you currently stable at that speed and voltage? Meaning, have you run a program to stress test it for use like OCCT, Prime95, LinX, etc.

If it is stable at those speeds, then just keep increasing it bit by bit, and double checking it for stability (with stress testing) along the way. You'll find that you are probably very close to the limit that 1.28vCore can take you. But with proper cooling, the vCore is safe to be raised until 1.36v if you follow intels recommendation, and 1.45v if you are more of a risk-taker and follow the actual numbers on the intel spec sheets for the e5x00 series.

I ran prime for 12 hours with no problems.

The hottest it got while running prime was 51C currently on 32c.


----------



## nolonger

The thing with overclocking is you'll most likely get the highest % increase from stock voltage. After that, you won't end up with much more, no matter how far you bump vCore because the returned results get smaller and smaller. So for example you could get 3.5GHz on stock voltage, 4GHz on 1.36V and then 4.2GHz on 1.45V. You gained 1GHz on stock voltage, a .16V increase only yielded another 500MHz. The last increase of .09V only gave another 200MHz.

In short, don't expect results to increase by much or to go much over 4GHz. Before anyone says so, I know things change a bit with extreme cooling.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondajt*


anyone tried a new E6300 yet? It's a 1066FSB Pentium Dual-Core. 2.8GHz stock. I was told it was very similiar to the E5X00 series.

I just got my boss a new E6300 & a DG41RQ board.



I'd like to, but even tho its 1066, that means the multiplier has been cut down a bit to compensate. I'm not sure if it would be the same kind of OC monster the e5x00 turned out to be (and for so cheap too). They really could just be sorta rebranded e5x00 chips. I mean, we know that 98% of these things run 266fsb fine on even below average boards, with little voltage increase.

I would still like to find out for myself how they act. Who knows, they could be real beasts.

Edit: Did the numbers: It should be a 10.5multi x 266fsb. Still plenty of potential. But they would need to be able to do 380fsb to reach 4Ghz, as opposed to 320 for an e5200, or 307 for an e5300 (12.5 multi and 13 multi respectively)


----------



## IntelConvert

E5200 @ 3.66ghz (333x11) 50 passes of IBT/LinX stable


----------



## glussier

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
I'd like to, but even tho its 1066, that means the multiplier has been cut down a bit to compensate. I'm not sure if it would be the same kind of OC monster the e5x00 turned out to be (and for so cheap too). They really could just be sorta rebranded e5x00 chips. I mean, we know that 98% of these things run 266fsb fine on even below average boards, with little voltage increase.

I would still like to find out for myself how they act. Who knows, they could be real beasts.

Edit: Did the numbers: It should be a 10.5multi x 266fsb. Still plenty of potential. But they would need to be able to do 380fsb to reach 4Ghz, as opposed to 320 for an e5200, or 307 for an e5300 (12.5 multi and 13 multi respectively)

Both of my Pentium E6300 have no problem @ 500mhz base freq., so they don't have a low fsb wall like the 5xxx cpus have.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glussier* 
Both of my Pentium E6300 have no problem @ 500mhz base freq., so they don't have a low fsb wall like the 5xxx cpus have.

Nice. With some enthusiast cooling, its sounds like 5Ghz+ is a possibility (ex->dice)


----------



## hondajt

awesome! Can't wait to start playing with this E6300. Too bad I had to get an intel board


----------



## Ride2kmax

I pushed my E5200 a little more here are some pics of prime95 12hr results and temps.









What you guys think stop or keep going?.


----------



## nolonger

Get 4GHz!


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hondajt*


awesome! Can't wait to start playing with this E6300. Too bad I had to get an intel board










The most you could hope for is 3.5ghz via pad modding, since there are no overclocking option on that motherboard.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Nice. With some enthusiast cooling, its sounds like 5Ghz+ is a possibility (ex->dice)


I have 2 of these, and 1 can run 24/7 @ 4.2 @ 1.42volt and the other does 4ghz stably @4.0ghz. I find that the Pentium E6300 is easier to coold than the E5xxx cpus I played with, thought I was able to run 2 of the 3 I had @ 4ghz stably.

I didn't do any suicide run on the E6300, like I did on the E5200 I had. On the E5200, it was limited to 4.5ghz by the low fsb of 360mhz base freq. The E6300 should do over 5ghz easy, and probably higher than that. I might try that soon.


----------



## exad

How do I join the e5200 club? I just got mine to 4.10ghz suicide ofcourse but I bet it'll even go higher!
Here's my validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=943565


----------



## michaeljr1186

i can't get mine past 3.46









all i changed was my cpu voltage to 1.29 and FSB @ 277. cpu ratio @ 12.5

i have a asus P5q pro board. do you guys have any advice on the settings i need to set for optimum OCing? I would love to reach 3.8ghz


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flowtek*


just finished stressing for 3.8Ghz, using same settings for 4Ghz except vcore









AI Overclock Tweaker

Ai Overclock Tuner = Manual
CPU Ratio Setting = 11.5
FSB Frequency = 331
PCI-E Frequency = 100
FSB Strap to Northbridge = 333

DRAM Frequency = 1060
DRAM Timing Control = Manual
CAS# Latency = 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay = 5
RAS# PRE Time = 5
RAS# ACT Time = 15

All Else to Auto

---
CPU Voltage = 1.36875
CPU PLL Voltage = 1.5
FSB Termination Voltage = 1.1
DRAM Voltage = 1.9
NB Voltage = 1.16
SB Voltage = 1.1

Loadline Calibration = Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum = Disabled
CPU GTL Volage Reference = Auto
NB GTL Voltage Reference = Auto

All CPU Option to Disabled










this board really like low volt, been testing along with my E7300, only need 1.2 NBv up to 500FSB, VTT stays at 1.1v







, quite similar to my UD3R

hope it helps

happy tweaking
flo


i tried this and for some weird reason i can't boot into windows. it says overclocking failed.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
i can't get mine past 3.46









all i changed was my cpu voltage to 1.29 and FSB @ 277. cpu ratio @ 12.5

i have a asus P5q pro board. do you guys have any advice on the settings i need to set for optimum OCing? I would love to reach 3.8ghz

Try giving your CPU more voltage. Make sure your RAM is at or beneath speed specs. If you reach 1.36V and can't get it to POST at 3.5GHz I'd say you have a FSB wall on your chip.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Try giving your CPU more voltage. Make sure your RAM is at or beneath speed specs. If you reach 1.36V and can't get it to POST at 3.5GHz I'd say you have a FSB wall on your chip.

yea FSB wall ftl arggghh owell. anything pass 277 fsb @ 12.5X it won't boot. darn you e5200!!!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
yea FSB wall ftl arggghh owell. anything pass 277 fsb @ 12.5X it won't boot. darn you e5200!!!

Sometimes its your ram, sometimes its the chip, and sometimes its just a fsb "hole" (You get nothing between say 277-300 but then it works again)


----------



## exad

You should lower your multi to 10x first. Then slowly increase fsb. Fsb wall for e5200 is usually around 350. Might take some voltage to get there though. After you hit your fsb wall, you can tinker with fsb/multis to get your best overclock.

Also, lower your ram speeds to start off to prevent possible ram instability. You can fix that after.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:


Originally Posted by *exad* 
You should lower your multi to 10x first. Then slowly increase fsb. Fsb wall for e5200 is usually around 350. Might take some voltage to get there though. After you hit your fsb wall, you can tinker with fsb/multis to get your best overclock.

Also, lower your ram speeds to start off to prevent possible ram instability. You can fix that after.

awesome!!! so far it's overclocking @ 3.8....should i go more lol


----------



## glussier

Try an even multiplier, like 12 instead of 12.5, you might be able to get the fsb higher.


----------



## michaeljr1186

i'm pretty happy with the results so far. i can't be anymore happier lol.

thanks so much guys!!

e5200 is one hell of an awesome cpu. imo it's more fun to OC than my i7 920 lol since it's tougher.


----------



## michaeljr1186

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=945959

add me now to the list


----------



## michaeljr1186

which revision is best for the e5200?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
which revision is best for the e5200?

R0 overclocks better than M0.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=945959

add me now to the list









overclockerfx hasn't been on in a few months. So I don't know if the list will be updated again sadly. Unless someone was to request from a moderator to let them take over. But I don't have the time, so I call "Not It". lol

Recently its become more of an "E5x00 series Help thread"


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


overclockerfx hasn't been on in a few months. So I don't know if the list will be updated again sadly. Unless someone was to request from a moderator to let them take over. But I don't have the time, so I call "Not It". lol

Recently its become more of an "E5x00 series Help thread"


lol oh









i just got this so i'm a noob here

well great help from everyone!


----------



## ACM

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=948548


----------



## SidGallup

Hi everybody... joined this forum because i need some advice OCing my brand new E5200 Rev R0, i've read almost all comments here, but im still unsure as to what should i do, needless to say this would be my first attempt at overclocking.

So lets begin, first my specs:

2 Gigs DDR2 800 A-DATA Vitesto
Gygabyte G31M-ES2C
Geforce 8400GS 512 Mb

I'm using air cooling, not stock, but something like this http://www.made-in-china.com/image/2...-TD-CC068-.jpg

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Kokuei

Current OC with stock cooler, OC with hyper 212 to come soon. my e5200 has a VID of 1.2875, not sure but I think that's pretty bad considering how low everyone elses is.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=957672


----------



## azt3c

i have mine at 1.45v since i bought it (2 years ago), at 12.5x300, and by far the best CPU i bought in my short life.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


i have mine at 1.45v since i bought it, at 12.5x300, and by far the best CPU i bought in my short life.


1.45v for 3.75?

Man you should be at like 1.28-1.32v


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
1.45v for 3.75?

Man you should be at like 1.28-1.32v

When the model was released almost 2 years ago, they where so well binned that they didn't produce to many good OCers. The e5200 in my wife's rig takes 1.44v to run 3.75Ghz. Bought it the first month they where out.


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


When the model was released almost 2 years ago, they where so well binned that they didn't produce to many good OCers. The e5200 in my wife's rig takes 1.44v to run 3.75Ghz. Bought it the first month they where out.


Ohh,

I was guessing he had a newer model.


----------



## SidGallup

Well, this afternoon i finally did it, it's stable at 3.0 Ghz, 240 x 12.5


RAM left OC, right stock


My temps Idle 37Â°C, Load 60Â°C which i think is high...


As i said, it's stable, however, what should i do to optimize my Ram? i don't think that 480 Mhz 5-7-7-22 is the best they can do... what should i do?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SidGallup*


Well, this afternoon i finally did it, it's stable at 3.0 Ghz, 240 x 12.5


RAM left OC, right stock


My temps Idle 37Â°C, Load 60Â°C which i think is high... 


As i said, it's stable, however, what should i do to optimize my Ram? i don't think that 480 Mhz 5-7-7-22 is the best they can do... what should i do?


Turn Intel SpeedStep and C1E when overclocking. 1.36V sounds like way too much for 3GHz on an E5200, must be because of those options. For RAM I'd say you should try 6-6-6-18 first and then lower from there. You should probably be able to reach 5-5-5-15.


----------



## kirayamato26

It's been quite a while my last visit.

I'm just wondering, how are your E5200's (overclocked) holding up?
Mine has been left on stock for more than 6 months since I haven't had time to OC it, not to mention that it can't OC for s***.
I landed a pretty bad OCer back in March 2009, it needs roughly 1.35V in BIOS for 3.3GHz, and 3.75GHz is out of the question, even at 1.475V.

I haven't noticed a deterioration in my E5200 as of yet, so I'm wondering if any of you have.


----------



## nolonger

I'm pretty sure I've noticed some deterioration on mine from running 3.75GHz 1.36V, or it could just be temperatures. My once-stable 3.25GHz at 1.2V with LLC on crashed the other day.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I'm pretty sure I've noticed some deterioration on mine from running 3.75GHz 1.36V, or it could just be temperatures. My once-stable 3.25GHz at 1.2V with LLC on crashed the other day.

You shouldn't use LLC anyways. So they say. Droop needs to occur, so that any spiking does not exceed the voltage limits.

Having LLC on, could help to degrad the chip faster (or at least how I understand it)


----------



## nolonger

I don't believe LLC on can cause any problems. I'm pretty sure my motherboard does a pretty good job at suppressing spikes. Even if it didn't, the spikes last so little time it would hardly ever be detrimental. Just imagine when a gymnast is doing flips and lands at the end of the sequence, there could be a spike of as much as the weight of 3 elephants on their knees, but they hardly run into problems since the peak takes such a short time. I think the same applies here.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I don't believe LLC on can cause any problems. I'm pretty sure my motherboard does a pretty good job at suppressing spikes. Even if it didn't, the spikes last so little time it would hardly ever be detrimental. Just imagine when a gymnast is doing flips and lands at the end of the sequence, there could be a spike of as much as the weight of 3 elephants on their knees, but they hardly run into problems since the peak takes such a short time. I think the same applies here.


Here is the guide on that. I myself, would just run with it off.

Interesting Reading on LLC


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Here is the guide on that. I myself, would just run with it off.

Interesting Reading on LLC


Yes, I've read that. My system mostly ran [email protected] so there weren't many changes from load to idle as my CPU was pretty much under load the whole time (which is what I think led to the slight degradation). Personally I don't believe those peaks could have any effect on the CPU.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Yes, I've read that. My system mostly ran [email protected] so there weren't many changes from load to idle as my CPU was pretty much under load the whole time (which is what I think led to the slight degradation). Personally I don't believe those peaks could have any effect on the CPU.

I know. For the most part, it should be fine to run like that. Myself, I push my systems beyond VID, and instead go by Max Standards (such as 1.45v for my e5300 instead of 1.36v). So i'd rather play it safe by keeping it off.

On a side note, hopefully the 680i mobo I picked up, will OC a little better than my p35 did. I can dream. . . lol


----------



## nolonger

Man! I have this image nVidia chipset motherboards are a nightmare to overclock on, prove me wrong!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Man! I have this image nVidia chipset motherboards are a nightmare to overclock on, prove me wrong!










Well, the one major thing I know about it, is that there is more of a chance to encounter fsb holes that seem to be mobo related.

But I can't do anything with it yet, until I update the bios to the newest (so my wolfdale will actually post and stuff)


----------



## nolonger

Thought only nVidia chipsets had FSB holes. That would be my main concern, although most E5x00's have a FSB wall at around 350MHz. Well, good luck with overclocking and post results here mate!


----------



## PizzaMan

I would love to see Mythboosters get a hold of vdroop. The article linked only addresses one motherboard. Plus, it also confirms that with vdroop enabled, the spikes stay within vdrop of what's set in BIOS(or original vdrop as set with vdroop enabled). Regardless of vdroop or no vdroop it takes the same voltage to equate stability. The spikes will be there regardless and the spike's height will actually be the same for set voltage/Ghz of stability. So we are overvolting our CPUs anyway you look at it. Eliminating vdroop is more of a cosmetic adjustment then one that actually creates stability.

Hope that made some sense.

I use no vdroop. It makes me feel better when I'm hitting 'save and exit' in BIOS.









As for e5200 degrading. I think my wife's e5200 might be degrading. She was complaining out browser crashing and it acting funny. I've been lazy and haven't been running regular tests like I use to. Just set it to stock for now. I'll rework the OC sometime and report back.


----------



## jthb3

Am I doing something wrong?

I have Gigabyte P43 chipset and E5200.

I have my E5200 @ 3.6ghz on the stock voltage, stable for 6hrs in Prime95 (don't have time yet to do more)..

Is this normal or am I doing it wrong?









edit: maxtemp in prime95 are around 56Â°c


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks like you have a good clocker there. Sure it's on stock votlage or is it on auto? If it's on auto the board may be increasing the voltage. Post up a CPUz screeny if you can.


----------



## jthb3

It's on stock voltage. I'll check it out when I get home.


----------



## jthb3

Here is my CPU-Z










Core voltage moves between 1.2V and 1.216v


----------



## PizzaMan

Wow, looks like you've got a nice chip there. What kind of cooler you got on it?


----------



## legoman786

Anybody wanna let me know why my chip is running @ 44C at full idle? I'm running stock volts @ 2.4Ghz. My DFI is goofy like that.

I'm gonna switch out the HSF with one that resembles the stock LGA775 HSF, yet it's a bolt down.


----------



## PCCstudent

After I work with my Q6600 for a while I will work with the two e5200's that are my "workhorses". I use this cpu for machines I build for non-gamers,people who browse and do office applications. They really work great for that. I have one running a DG31PR micro (or is that mini?) ATX mobo with a 275 on it for folding. 24/7 stock cooler,doesn't give any trouble. Another is set to go in an Utangle box. I guess you can tell I appreciate what a workhorse the e5200 is.

Lego, I get wierd temp readings using Everest,the e5200.and the Intel DG31PR mobo. Never have figured it out (several boards and cpu's give these odd temps).


----------



## jthb3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Wow, looks like you've got a nice chip there. What kind of cooler you got on it?

Xigmatek Dark Knight









I'm new to this, but to find my "FSB" wall, do I just continue to push it upwards, I'm @ 300x12 now, should I try to go upwards to 3.8-4ghz by increasing in increments until it wont boot?

Then go back and adjust v-core?

Thanks


----------



## ACM

3.5Ghz on 1.264 VID, Vdroop (P5N-D has horrible Vdroop) makes It go to 1.216VID on stress

Did the Vdroop mod and it makes the stress @ 1.234 but I removed the mod.

I'm going to try and lower my VID later today, and hope to get 1.234 @ no stress and 2.16 @ stress with Vdroop mod.


----------



## nolonger

To find the FSB wall, lower multiplier to 6 and keep going up in FSB. Once no matter how much volts you put into the northbridge you can't get stable, that's a FSB wall.


----------



## eminded1

i used to have this chip, i could only get a 1200mhhz FSB now i run at 1900FSB with a e6300. 10 dollers more.


----------



## ferlux

Hello,

The best chip, ever...

Mine is at 4.0ghz at 1,4v, stable..

regards


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ferlux*


Hello,

The best chip, ever...

Mine is at 4.0ghz at 1,4v, stable..

regards


temps?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
Anybody wanna let me know why my chip is running @ 44C at full idle? I'm running stock volts @ 2.4Ghz. My DFI is goofy like that.

I'm gonna switch out the HSF with one that resembles the stock LGA775 HSF, yet it's a bolt down.

Anyone?


----------



## nolonger

Badly mounted heatsink?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Badly mounted heatsink?

Stock Q6600 pushpin... I'm actually gonna install another HSF today. In fact, I'll do it right now.


----------



## nolonger

Post back with results!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
Anyone?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Badly mounted heatsink?

I concur, double check the heatsink, and the TIM application. If it's a push pin heatsink, it was probably not snapped in all the way (they are notorious for that)


----------



## michaeljr1186

how is my idle temp?
core 0 - 38C
core 1 - 24C

@ 3.75 ghz


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
how is my idle temp?
core 0 - 38C
core 1 - 24C

@ 3.75 ghz

Looks like the core 0 temp sensor is stuck at 38 for a minimum (core 0 & 1 should be very close). Does it go up when you put it under load?


----------



## legoman786

Installing a bolt down HSF didn't help.







I've always had bad luck with air, and I'm too broke for water.

The idle on this bolt down (only been on like 10 min) is 41C. The idle on the Q6600 was 44C.

This

Freakin'

Blows.

EDIT: Back up to 43C-44C :swearing:


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
Installing a bolt down HSF didn't help.







I've always had bad luck with air, and I'm too broke for water.

The idle on this bolt down (only been on like 10 min) is 41C. The idle on the Q6600 was 44C.

This

Freakin'

Blows.

EDIT: Back up to 43C-44C :swearing:

What TIM (thermal interface material) are you using?


----------



## spakkker

@legoman
Maybe your m/b needs a bios update to handle the 12.5 multi -it's only using 12x now.
What temps when running orthos or other full load? Some temps can be flaky under 50'C


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
What TIM (thermal interface material) are you using?

AS5, just like everyone else here. Well, most people use AS5.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spakkker* 
@legoman
Maybe your m/b needs a bios update to handle the 12.5 multi -it's only using 12x now.
What temps when running orthos or other full load? Some temps can be flaky under 50'C

I just ran HyperPi with HWMonitor running, went up to 4M digits. I got 49C load. Don't have the slightest clue why my Delta is so small, with my idle being so high.


----------



## nolonger

Could be a faulty diode leading to minimum temperature of 42ÂºC or so. What is your ambient?


----------



## spakkker

@LEGOMAN
Can you try orthos? small fft's


----------



## W4LNUT5

You're temp sensors could be incorrect. Happens on wolfdales. (Usually just get stuck though)


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Could be a faulty diode leading to minimum temperature of 42ÂºC or so. What is your ambient?

Never goes over 75F. Both for Summer and winter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spakkker* 
@LEGOMAN
Can you try orthos? small fft's

I'll do that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5* 
You're temp sensors could be incorrect. Happens on wolfdales. (Usually just get stuck though)

Learn something new everyday.

EDIT: Ran Orthos for 10 minutes, small FFTs, and oddly enough, load only got up to 52C.


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Never goes over 75F. Both for Summer and winter.

I'll do that.

Learn something new everyday.

EDIT: Ran Orthos for 10 minutes, small FFTs, and oddly enough, load only got up to 52C.










Probably faulty diodes. What program do you use to monitor your temperatures? If you are not already, use RealTemp.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Don't fret man, load temps are what matter. Temp sensors can be pretty far off at idle. Much more accurate under load.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Looks like the core 0 temp sensor is stuck at 38 for a minimum (core 0 & 1 should be very close). Does it go up when you put it under load?


when i was playing bf2, load temps were

core 0 - 44c
core 1 - 49c


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kirayamato26*


Probably faulty diodes. What program do you use to monitor your temperatures? If you are not already, use RealTemp.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Don't fret man, load temps are what matter. Temp sensors can be pretty far off at idle. Much more accurate under load.


I've been using HWMonitor, so far, it's been pretty accurate. I'll give RealTemp a shot.


----------



## PizzaMan

Idle temps mean jack.......

The further away from TJmax the more inaccurate idle temps become. Make your judgement calls on load temps. Never use idle temps as a basis for how well your cooler is performing.


----------



## spakkker

@legoman
Can you o/c just a bit ,say put fsb to 250-260 and try orthos again ?
What volts does cpuz say - you might have to up the volts a bit.
52'c could be right-ish if only running at 2.4


----------



## ferlux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186* 
temps?


HEllo,

stable on orthos 6 hours,

idle: 32Âº
Full load: 63~67Âº


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spakkker* 
@legoman
Can you o/c just a bit ,say put fsb to 250-260 and try orthos again ?
What volts does cpuz say - you might have to up the volts a bit.
52'c could be right-ish if only running at 2.4

That's what I said. Anyway, it's 4AM here, just got done doing a VERY satisfying 4-6 hours of Mass Effect 2, I'm gonna pass out, and figure this out. As soon as, I'm done job hunting for the day.


----------



## jthb3

My idle temps newer go below 41Â°c, no matter how cool my ambient temps are.

Max temp @3.75Ghz are 56Â°c in Prime95


----------



## legoman786

I know this has been answered a million times before, but what in the world is the TJMax on these things? M0 revision, specifically.

Everything I read so far, has got me confused. From what I read, they're saying it's anywhere from 90C-100C.

And this piece right here... don't get me started on this one;

Quote:



E5200: Tcase Max 74c, Stepping M0,TDP 65W, Idle 8W

sSpec Number:SLAY7
CPU Speed:2.5 GHz
PCG:06
Bus Speed:800 MHz
Bus/Core Ratio:12.5
L2 Cache Size:2 MB
L2 Cache Speed:2.5 GHz
Package Type:LGA775
Manufacturing Technology:45 nm
Core Stepping:M0
CPUID String:10676h
Thermal Design Power:65W
Thermal Specification:74.1Â°C
VID Voltage Range:0.85V ? 1.3625V

E8x00: Tcase Max 74c, Stepping E0, TDP 65W, Idle 8W
E7x00: Tcase Max 74c, Stepping M0,TDP 65W, Idle 8W
E5200: Tcase Max 74c, Stepping M0,TDP 65W, Idle 8W
E4700: Tcase Max 73c, Stepping G0, TDP 65W, Idle 8W
E4x00: Tcase Max 73c, Stepping M0, TDP 65W, Idle 8W
E2xx0: Tcase Max 73c, Stepping M0, TDP 65W, Idle 8W
E8600: Tcase Max 72c, Stepping E0, TDP 65W, Idle 8W
E8xx0: Tcase Max 72c, Stepping C0, TDP 65W, Idle 8W
E6x50: Tcase Max 72c, Stepping G0, TDP 65W, Idle 8W
E6540: Tcase Max 72c, Stepping G0, TDP 65W, Idle 8W


What in the world does that mean?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


I know this has been answered a million times before, but what in the world is the TJMax on these things? M0 revision, specifically.

Everything I read so far, has got me confused. From what I read, they're saying it's anywhere from 90C-100C.

And this piece right here... don't get me started on this one;

What in the world does that mean?


I don't know where you got that info, but it is incorrect.

Seeing as the e5000 procs are basically cut down version of the e8000/e7000 series, I would say the 'target TJmax' is 100C

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-voltages.html


----------



## kirayamato26

That's the Tcase max (TC Max) not TJ Max.
TC Max is lower than TJ Max because it is the temperature of the casing, and not the core itself, and is therefore cooler than the core.


----------



## nemaca

hello, i have some questions:

i have:
mainboard Asus P5Q SE Plus 
ram Kingston 2Gb one board 
processor e5200 revision m0 (normal one)
video: hd4850 aftermarket cooling with an overclock of 10%.

i have these setting set up now, they provide stability:
AI Overclock Tuner - manual
FSB Frequency=266
PCIE Frequency=100
FSB Strap to Northbridge - auto
DRAM Frequency=800 (in cpuz ratio is 2:3)
DRAM Static Read Control- disabled
DRAM Read Training - disabled
Mem. OC Changer - enabled
CPU Voltage=1.2V
FSB Termination Voltage - auto
Memory Voltage= 1.9V (minimum given by mainboard. official:1.85)
Northbridge Voltage - auto
Southbridge Voltage - auto
Load-Line Calibration - enabled
Cpu GTL Reference - auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum - disabled
Cpu Clock Skew - auto
Nb Clock Skew - auto
Cpu Margin Enhancement - optimized

this translates in procesor: 3,3GHz, ram 800MHz (5-5-5-15, rest auto, T2)

cooler: coolermaster Hyper TX3

Temps: 37 idle, 45 games, 60 intel burn test / prime / occt.

Can i do anything else to make my sistem faster and stable in same time? I mean twek my bios more in order to up my processor frequency?
Are my BIOS settings ok? Any mistakes?
Should i up my ram board on 1000 MHz with timings of 6-6-6-18(max it can go stable 12 hrs on memtest bootable cd; actually 1050, but 1000 to be safe.)

thats about all i can think of now... any comments are welcome, except the ones telling me to go get i7 already cuz e5200 is so yesterday, LMAO.


----------



## spakkker

Not familiar with asus bios myself but you should up the fsb say 10 at a time to start and give more volts to cpu. Keep an eye on ram speed -if yours will go 1000 should be no probs but maybe change the ratio to keep it near to 800 for a start


----------



## legoman786

I talked to an Intel Rep... She, obviously, had no idea what I was talking about, but she did provide me with some info.

The Datasheet (2010 Revision);

http://download.intel.com/design/pro...hts/320467.pdf

And, the CPU specs;

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAY7

Everyone knows the second page, but the first link hurts my head.

Tcase Max is completely irrelevant in this case right?

EDIT: The reason I'm so behind this, is that I can take my heatsink off *right now* and place my finger on the bare chip and not get burned. There is no way that my chip is idling @ 36C. It HAS to be cooler, but then again, there is the slope-induced error of sensors.


----------



## nolonger

Try eet!


----------



## kirayamato26

Quote:


Originally Posted by *legoman786* 
I talked to an Intel Rep... She, obviously, had no idea what I was talking about, but she did provide me with some info.

The Datasheet (2010 Revision);

http://download.intel.com/design/pro...hts/320467.pdf

And, the CPU specs;

http://processorfinder.intel.com/det...px?sSpec=SLAY7

Everyone knows the second page, but the first link hurts my head.

Tcase Max is completely irrelevant in this case right?

EDIT: The reason I'm so behind this, is that I can take my heatsink off *right now* and place my finger on the bare chip and not get burned. There is no way that my chip is idling @ 36C. It HAS to be cooler, but then again, there is the slope-induced error of sensors.

It's no surprise that you don't get burned; bath water is roughly 40C, and your body temperature is 36.5C. Now, in regards to the actual temperature. The temperature indicated by programs is the core temperature, which is how hot the cores are running. The actual case temperature is cooler than that of the cores', and when it's idling, it shouldn't be more than 3 ~ 5C above room temperature.


----------



## legoman786

75 degrees Fahrenheit = 23.8888889 degrees Celsius

That's my room temp right now. 3-5C above room temperature is NOT 36C.


----------



## kirayamato26

I thought think you got what I mean.

The core of the CPU would be inside the die, that thing is running at anywhere between 26 ~ 36C, TJuction temps are awfully inaccurate when it's under 50C.

The case of the CPU, like right below the IHS, is running at 3 ~ 5C above ambient.

And, the case temperature can never exceed the core temperature.

And, as a heads up, my E5200 idles at 37C, ambient is like 25 ~ 26C.


----------



## nemaca

@legoman 786
Hi, I'd like to start by saying that i do have that complicated pdf in my computer for a long time now and i tried to decipher it with 2 of my buddies and a lot of browsing. The idea was to make vmod and fsb mod work together on the same e5200 on my crappy asus p5k pl-cm mobo. Somewhere, on some scattered forums, we puzzled together some detailed explanations about many parts of that pdf, some included tjmax.
I'm very sorry i lost all my 2 tons of bookmarks when i backed up and formatted my hdd completely so i cant really say where those forum were. But... i do know i ended up with the solid conclusion that tjmax for m0 revision e5200(my proc) is definately 100. Not 95, as many people still think.

Like kirayamato already said, tcase is not tjmax, and those charts you pasted there are probably early speculations on temps right when the processors came out on market, i found a good amount of those too.

I called intel myself and also asus, only to realize that this forum is a far better source of info. Thats cause youll talk to a PR chick/guy that has close to no clue about the thermal specifications of an e5200 processor revision m0 and they will ofc recite from the most general sheet of info they can come up with in the shortest possible time. E-mailing is a better bet. I'm from Romania and wasted a lot of credit for these phone calls. Might as wel bought myself a new e5200. I ended up buying a new mobo anyway, cause i realized my mobo was a dead-end.

So... i stated in a previous post my temperatures idle / gaming / load, and i should add that HARD testing (meaning IBT+prime or occt+prime or any combination of TWO stress programs) load temperatures are around 64Â°C (147 F).

When my cpu was first installed i had idle temps of over 40, hovering 43Â°C, but then i was using stock sink and fan. I still use the fan(awesome fan btw) but its now mounted on a CoolerMaster TX3 sink. I threw the CM fan to the garbage; was awful(maybe just flawed*shrug*).

Also Real Temp program has a button called "Sensor Test" which I ignored for a long time. But when i finally pressed it and went through the calibration, my temps in the program dropped from 38-39 to 36-37Â°C, which imo is a lot. Note that you need to have prime95 somewhere on your hard drive for the test to run, and it takes about 10-15 minutes to complete.

Maybe you can find a bit of useful info in all i said


----------



## W4LNUT5

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-voltages.html


----------



## spakkker

Idle temps are mostly irrelevant ,temps under 50'c are not reliable ,if you calibrate for idle temps you lose accuracy on full load temps, which could be bad for cpu.
Read page 1 to find the basis of this thread, to get on p.1
Your o/clocks are, errr, average at best, being polite, but these cpu are already old news. Overclockerfx has moved on - maybe many others as well- if you want to argue how many angels can dance on the head of a pin, talk to the preacher, or e-mail intel .


----------



## nemaca

Yes, spakkker, well, my e5200 is out of fashion, i know, but it is still up to date, since i can play games just fine on it. And i want to squeeze the most of it. If we all follow blindly the "fashion" aren't we just a bunch of morons?









Anyway, as i type, i got my FSB to 320 and trying to puch it forward (multi x6). Then ofc up multi. Why do that to my old news e5200?!

Cause its FUN!!!!!!!!!

Try overstressing your o/c i7 999 cpu that costed 1000$. I bet your gonna be more stressed then the cpu, hehe.
(i'm not insulting/mocking anyone, just saying







)

so..where was i ? oh yeah, reboot







)))


----------



## spakkker

@nemaca
NOW *you* are getting into this thread! I really thought that discussing idle temps was going nowhere, pointless. Voltage figures, also, are mostly intel covering their own ass -1.36 if you're cautious, 1.45 if you aren't or go where post no.313 went!! It's an old thread and it doesn't need to be bogged down, it needs lifting with new results.
All my stuff is really cheapo and I'm running the same box I had on page 1 of this thread. I could order i7 kit this afternoon but I don't need it. A month ago I got an e3200 celeron 45nm d/core -couldn't get it over 3.9 and it was flakey at that ,stable at 3.6 but I was using onboard graphics m/b!!!! Like you say it's *fun*.


----------



## nemaca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spakkker* 
@nemaca
*I could order i7 kit this afternoon but I don't need it.*

This is a point I'm really trying to make







.
p.313->"Voltage = 1.79" Holy Voltaire!

I'm keeping IBT and prime95 now opened and my realtemp reports 65-66Â°C and highest 66Â°C. After these finish, I'll play Dragon Age and maybe some Prototype
to see how it handles real gaming.
fsb 320 x 12 multi = 3.84GHz. Aim is 4GHz stable ofc.

Yah, is fun!









p.s. I called intel on some details and they gave me jack. They pointed me to the same old pdf's we all know. So yeah, for them is all about covering their arse while selling things we don't understand and they don't explain.









L.E. posting this... just for kicks, i hit 4GHz long ago








link
the high voltage is there for room for next o/c step.


----------



## spakkker

Well [email protected] multi you *would* be at 4ghz. I always o/c at max multi and seem to get usual fsb wall etc. as people who use lower multi.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spakkker*


Well [email protected] multi you *would* be at 4ghz. I always o/c at max multi and seem to get usual fsb wall etc. as people who use lower multi.


The purpose to use 6x multi is to find where the FSB wall is at so you can get the highest FSB out of a given processor frequency, assuming you run into heat problems.

A higher FSB with lower multi gives better performance at the same frequency.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I have had my overclocked E5200 for a while now. Its sitting at 4Ghz stable @1.288v (dont put this in your list coz i cant be bothered showing proof).
But i have had it up to 4.38GHz 
E5200s FTW!!!
With my HD4850 i play crisis at 1920x1080 with medium settings.


----------



## nemaca

Mine seems to eat up a lot of voltage. It needs 1.4V to run at 4GHz, not stable in tests, but stable in games.

That's why i asked some posts back what can i do to improve voltage.
Heat is going to 60-61Â°C when running prime95 and 64-66Â°C when running prime+ibt same time.
A lower voltage would probably take some heat away, and that would help a lot.

I'm still waiting for some response to that post








page 419, post #4181.

L.E. i reached fsb 340 (haven't tried more, but i think it can go higher), so it is not a fsb problem.


----------



## spakkker

It's a cpu problem. More volts would probably make it stable, but = more heat.
Intel have got better at binning their cpu's and as long as a cpu performs to spec within the approved voltage range it's ok. Once you go beyond spec it's no-mans-land ,no guarantee that your cpu will not need lots of volts for little gain. This is why e8600 will almost certainly do 4ghz on 1.2v but e5xxx no way.
Try another cpu ,the VID is a rough guide to voltage needs but not guaranteed, I personally think the malay cpu o/c better than C.R.
Or a better cooling solution.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemaca*


Mine seems to eat up a lot of voltage. It needs 1.4V to run at 4GHz, not stable in tests, but stable in games.

That's why i asked some posts back what can i do to improve voltage.
Heat is going to 60-61Â°C when running prime95 and 64-66Â°C when running prime+ibt same time.
A lower voltage would probably take some heat away, and that would help a lot.

I'm still waiting for some response to that post








page 419, post #4181.

L.E. i reached fsb 340 (haven't tried more, but i think it can go higher), so it is not a fsb problem.


I wouln't worry about the voltage. You are keeping the temps in check (they look great under load for 1.4v). You'll be fine


----------



## michaeljr1186

4ghz
1.408V
multi-12.5
fsb- 320

so far it's stable so i'm happy.


----------



## nemaca

Is your 1.408 cpuz reported or set in bios? Because i set in bios 1.4 and i get a report of 1.38 in cpuz and everest.


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nemaca* 
Is your 1.408 cpuz reported or set in bios? Because i set in bios 1.4 and i get a report of 1.38 in cpuz and everest.

in bios it was at 1.42

1.45 in bios is the max for the e5xxx series i read somewhere. i have a xigmatek hsf and at 59c under load. btw i had to lower down the fsb to 311 which is 3.88 ghz. 320 fsb was too much after encoding for 30 minutes :swearing: so no more 4ghz. 3.88ghz is stable though for gaming and encoding.


----------



## nemaca

Gratz on the OC!









Mine only goes as far as 3.76GHz stable with under 1.4V in bios. I haven't crossed 1.4V in cpuz report, that would be boot voltage for 4.16GHz, and i was afraid to go over that voltage, but temps were top 66Â°C, so i guess i could go a bit more.

I'll see tomorrow, after work.


----------



## moocowman

I finally got my E5200 to 4GHz stable (well.. so far







)







I'm in the middle of P95, so far an hour and 15 minutes has gone by and everything is fine.










Nothing special of course, but sure makes me happy







I'm gonna try to go higher when I finally get around to doing a push/shroud/rad/pull setup on my H50.


----------



## ferlux

Hello, mine was stable at 4.0ghz(333*12) at 1.4v, but in orthos at 4h45m an error arrive, so let prime do a full run, like 8 hours to see if is stable.

regards


----------



## moocowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ferlux*


Hello, mine was stable at 4.0ghz(333*12) at 1.4v, but in orthos at 4h45m an error arrive, so let prime do a full run, like 8 hours to see if is stable.

regards


Planned on it









2 hours have gone by so far and it's staying at 53-56 degrees celsius. So far so good









*Edit* Uhg so, I'm an idiot. 4 hours into P95 I accidentally hit the reset switch on the power strip trying to plug a light in.







I will run P95 while I sleep tonight and try for 8 hours again.


----------



## da3dalus

Just bought an e5200 today for 50 euro and my god am i impressed! I got an R0 stepping revision A, it is running at 3.66GHz (305 * 12) at the moment in a 30 min occt stress with temps reaching as high as 44 on each core (according to occt). what impresses me the most (and explains the temps being so low for this speed ON AIR (Artic cooling freezer pro 7 BTW))is the fact that IT IS STILL ON STOCK VOLTS! Both cpuz and everest state the vcore as 1.26 without a flutter!! I will post screenies as soon as it is done testing as proof. cannot wait to order my new water cooling setup


----------



## michaeljr1186

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da3dalus*


Just bought an e5200 today for 50 euro and my god am i impressed! I got an R0 stepping revision A, it is running at 3.66GHz (305 * 12) at the moment in a 30 min occt stress with temps reaching as high as 44 on each core (according to occt). what impresses me the most (and explains the temps being so low for this speed ON AIR (Artic cooling freezer pro 7 BTW))is the fact that IT IS STILL ON STOCK VOLTS! Both cpuz and everest state the vcore as 1.26 without a flutter!! I will post screenies as soon as it is done testing as proof. cannot wait to order my new water cooling setup


awesome! yea this cpu is great for the price, i'm more impressed by it more than my i7 920 lol. have fun


----------



## da3dalus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michaeljr1186*


awesome! yea this cpu is great for the price, i'm more impressed by it more than my i7 920 lol. have fun


I intend to!







def going for the 4ghz club lol would be delighted if i could push it to 4.5 tho, would make my month! Testing 3.82 atm, max temps are 51 per core, had to up the vcore. will post results tomorrow, its 2:11am so i'm not arsed now lol got a super pi mod of 14.999 (







) and a wprime of ~23 i think (very tired, lotta digits to remember)


----------



## 87dtna

Does an E3200 count? It's basically a 5200 with just 1/2 the cache size LOL. Motherboard was a biostar T-power I45.

Max stock voltage stable OC was 3.2-









And total max on air I got 4.2 out of it, that last 200 mhz required a huge jump in voltage to get stable. I believe 4.0ghz only took like 1.475 Vcore-


----------



## da3dalus

these are my screenies for my day 1 overclock with an Artic cooling freezer pro 7. dont have cpuz validation links yet cos the computer is not connected to the net yet. just moved back home few days ago, this is my home comp.

This screen is 3.82GHz after a 2 and a half hour OCCT STRESS TEST









This screen is 4.004GHZ with only super pi and wprime scores, not OCCT STABLE









So happy with this lil guy, validation links coming soon


----------



## da3dalus

Sorry for double post but i forgot to ask this. does anyone know why cpuz is not showing changes in volts? its why i have everest open. it is version 1.51, dont have the net on the new comp so i didnt get the latest version and at teh time was not arsed looking for a pendrive.


----------



## newpc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da3dalus* 
these are my screenies for my day 1 overclock with an Artic cooling freezer pro 7. dont have cpuz validation links yet cos the computer is not connected to the net yet. just moved back home few days ago, this is my home comp.

This screen is 3.82GHz after a 2 and a half hour OCCT STRESS TEST









This screen is 4.004GHZ with only super pi and wprime scores, not OCCT STABLE









So happy with this lil guy, validation links coming soon

****!, i want your chip! lol, mines at 3.85 @ 1.48 volts on air lol, idles at 39.

nice chip mate. u can probly push is so much further!


----------



## da3dalus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newpc*


****!, i want your chip! lol, mines at 3.85 @ 1.48 volts on air lol, idles at 39.

nice chip mate. u can probly push is so much further!










ah dude i know!!! i totally lucked out! got it second hand too of a chap online who had it in a media center. he has another one at home and when he heard my clocks he flipped out and decided to buy a new cooler to overclock it this weekend! haha what awesome value for money


----------



## Nikos747




----------



## KaC Smith

That is pretty impressive, wish mine OC'd like that.


----------



## da3dalus

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1035150

Here is my validation for 4004MHz. However, cpuz is still not displaying the correct vcore. Cpuz says 1.258 (I WISH!!) But it is actually 1.36 (in everest, 1.37 in bios with vdroop compensation enabled). Going to stess it at these settings right after this post.... Cant wait for my Watercooling (EDIT: AND RAM) to arrive









EDIT: The ram speed is so low because the ram i am using atm is actually a mates spare ram and i dont see the point in getting it up to it's potential when it is going to be getting replaced in a few days anyway.


----------



## da3dalus

Ok i have a bit of a problem, i have been trying to get my comp to boot with an fsb of 333MHZ or more (Intend on using 1333MHz ram and overclocking it) at first i couldnt get the computer to boot at this fsb AT ALL.

Tried every multi, voltage setting etc nothing...until i set the "fsb:mem" ratio to auto (RAM is now set at 1333MHz because of this) and manually set the latencys to 10-10-10-30(for the sake of stability)...POST!







however, this excitement is short lived. i tried it at ~3.8GHz. no go into windows. decided to drop the multi to 7.5 (2500 MHz) booted into windows no problem, stable. multi to 9.5 (~3160MHz) same deal, totally stable. Tried getting 3666Mhz, hangs on password screen, same with any speeds above it.

Now at this point i was thinking "ok it is booting fine, stable at low speeds, must just need more voltage"...WRONG! i tried vcore all the way up to 1.46, tried upping the pll and vtt but kept freezing at password sceen. tried lowering the vcore and leaving the vtt and pll... gets into windows but hangs after ~5 seconds. it posts at 3.8GHz 333fsb with vcore of 1.37-1.47 (was affraid to go higher)

now im thinking "***?!?!, its not the voltage, and its not the speed of the cpu since i can get 3.82GHz stable with 300fsb & 320fsb, is it a fsb wall?" so i try dropping the multi and upping the fsb, wont post. try lowering the fsb, wont post. try changing the fsb:mem ratio, wont post. try 332mhz fsb:mem set to auto, multi 7.5, wont post. try 334mhz fsb:mem set to auto, multi 7.5, wont post. try 333mhz fsb:mem set to auto, multi 7.5..... COMPLETELY STABLE!

it seems to be that if the fsb is over 320, it wont post unless the fsb is 333 with fsb:mem ratio on auto with a low multi (9.5 is highest i tried that got stable) 3.666GHz hangs after password entry. any tips on settings to try?

EDIT







ersonally i think everything is pointing to the ram. just doesnt seem to behave with an fsb of over 320mhz nomatter what speed i tell it to run at. Als the mobo was giving an error "C1" or the onboard error led, which means "detect mem, auto detection of dram size, type and eec, auto detect of L2 cache

i will post full list of all settings tomorrow

parts are: 
1 stick of DDR3 corsair dominator 1600mhz (7-7-7-20) 2GB
foxconn blackops mobo
8800gt (stock)
and an e5200 of course

any help is greatly appreciated

d


----------



## vikas.sm

Hello everyone,

Here's my El Cheapo setup with a gem of an E5200:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1040015

Mobo is a Gigabyte G31
RAM is transcend DDR2 800

Coolermaster GeminII with 2X120mm silent fans

SPI 1M and Wprime32 stable upto 4.63GHz
Prime stable for 30minutes at around 4.4GHz


----------



## Nikos747

I've tried out all the possible combinations








This is my roof...


----------



## KaC Smith

3.9Ghz stable. My current 24/7 clock. Will run an 8hr benchmark overnight.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1043902

I also attached my 4.0Ghz(Not stable). haven't searched for my max yet.


----------



## Nikos747




----------



## legoman786

I'm back.









What's the average voltage, for, say 3.75Ghz?

I set my FSB for 240x12.5 for the lulz last night. And... SHE BOOTED. I was like hmm... maybe this overclocking thing isn't so bad.

My northbridge idles @ 34C and my RAM, which is rated for 1066 @ 5-5-5-15-2T, takes only 1.9v stock. I know I can go lower on that.

I tried booting with 300x12.5 with 5-5-5-15 (rest were auto) and I forgot what kind of strap, but she didn't like it. Not one bit. I was forced to clear and reboot. I've been stock since.


----------



## nolonger

1.37V for 3.75GHz for me, but I had to increase the NB Voltage to 1.35V, for some reason.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


1.37V for 3.75GHz for me, but I had to increase the NB Voltage to 1.35V, for some reason.


What chip? If it's the P45, then I'm gonna have to look into that myself.


----------



## nolonger

x48, actually. That was on my Rampage Formula, I suspect I had to raise something like PLL, but as I don't know how to mess with that, I won't.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


x48, actually. That was on my Rampage Formula, I suspect I had to raise something like PLL, but as I don't know how to mess with that, I won't.


Good information, nonetheless.

Now... to start off where I had a good boot of 240x12.5.


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Heres my new E5200 i got for free, Its semi stable but im going to push it higher since im on water and temp maxed out at about 64C right now.


----------



## legoman786

Oh hey... I completely forgot to mention that my load times become unnervingly slow. My desktop takes twice as long, sometimes longer, to load. Any theories? I didn't touch my PCIE Freq, so I know my HDD's are behaving.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Oh hey... I completely forgot to mention that my load times become unnervingly slow. My desktop takes twice as long, sometimes longer, to load. Any theories? I didn't touch my PCIE Freq, so I know my HDD's are behaving.


Perhaps it's being down-clocked by something, or maybe the ram timings got screwed up. idk


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Perhaps it's being down-clocked by something, or maybe the ram timings got screwed up. idk


Well, see, during my completely uninformed just out of curiosity run of 240x12.5 earlier, I left EVERYTHING @ auto. So, it's very possible that my RAM timings did get screwed up.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Well, see, during my completely uninformed just out of curiosity run of 240x12.5 earlier, I left EVERYTHING @ auto. So, it's very possible that my RAM timings did get screwed up.


I'm sure it's just some setting being messed up.

For a reference, I was running a 333fsb speed on my P35 mobo, with 1.44vCore and 11.5 Multi.

On this 680i however, I have to run the full 13 multi, as the board seems to be limiting my fsb speeds. I'm only at 3.5 currently, with relatively similar vCore (1.43)


----------



## legoman786

I'll try to force the timings, instead of leaving them at auto. Another thing, I don't know if it was my RAM, or the lack of vCore, but it didn't want to boot with RAM @ 900. Then, again, that was a blind run to see if it would boot @ 300x12.5. xD


----------



## chrisgee26

Just did my first stable overclock of E5200 processor through BIOS by slightly increasing the FSB from 200 to 220 (multiplier-12.5) with stock voltage (1.26) giving a 10% OC (2.75 GHz). I did see a minute improvement during booting (like half a second) but that's about it. Although the CPU's temps are pretty decent (40-42 celsius) right after playing HL2:E2, since I'm on air cooling, I'm gonna take it real slow. All in all this is a nice processor for the $$.


----------



## legoman786

Okie Dokie... We're making progress here.

Booted in with 240x12.5, stock volts all around. FSB strap @ 200/667 to keep my RAM @ 800Mhz. Forced timings @ 5-5-5-15. Temps haven't changed much, but we all know it's mostly the volts that affect temps.

In general, my *entire* computer just feels faster, snappier if you will. I need to head to bed (early AM), probably will play with it some more later today.


----------



## SIR-IP

I was at 4.4 but i saved another profile on my 4.4 profile , now i cant even get stable at 4.0 at 1.4. even with more voltage still not stable with orthos or occt . any ideas ?


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SIR-IP*


I was at 4.4 but i saved another profile on my 4.4 profile , now i cant even get stable at 4.0 at 1.4. even with more voltage still not stable with orthos or occt . any ideas ?


Mine became stable at 1.525v


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SIR-IP*


I was at 4.4 but i saved another profile on my 4.4 profile , now i cant even get stable at 4.0 at 1.4. even with more voltage still not stable with orthos or occt . any ideas ?


What about other voltages? There are other voltages that can help you here, like MCH, Northbridge, FSB, etc. Every board labels them differently so you'll have to research a bit.


----------



## legoman786

I seem to have found my problem. I'm running a *year old* BIOS that likes to hang when ANY RAM is pushed to 1000 or higher.


----------



## chrisgee26

Hi everybody, just a quick question: I overclocked my E5200 in BIOS by increasing the FSB by 10% (from 200 to 220), keeping the rest of the settings default (such as Vcore @ 1.27, PCI-E Async & memory set at 'AUTO'). I use a 2GB Samsung DDR2-800 (400MHz freq) module, which I have no idea about its OC potential. CPU-Z says the DRAM frequency is 440MHz & FSB







RAM is 1:2 (does this mean my RAM is locked in with the FSB?)
Is the setup correct? I mean just increasing the FSB to 220 with 12.5 multiplier (default) @ stock voltages (both CPU & RAM)? Does anyone know the OC potential of Samsung RAMs, particularly this model? I'd appreciate your inputs.


----------



## da3dalus

Got up to 4.169GHz with 333FSB Stable, but it just wont go any higher even wit my new watercooling setup. temps are nice and chillly tho, 55C @100% load







temps dont begin to rise until ~45% load and bad company 2 plays smooth at 1980*1200 med settings 2aa 4af and the cpu oesnt eve break 40C!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *da3dalus*


Got up to 4.169GHz with 333FSB Stable, but it just wont go any higher even wit my new watercooling setup. temps are nice and chillly tho, 55C @100% load







temps dont begin to rise until ~45% load and bad company 2 plays smooth at 1980*1200 med settings 2aa 4af and the cpu oesnt eve break 40C!!










Try lowering your multi and see if you can increase the FSB.


----------



## ocman

Hi all,

Can anyone help me to get my e5200 R0 to hit or surpass 4GHz with ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo? Please see my spec. and suggest me with recommend settings for BIOS and/or settings for Turbo V.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stolid

I've had my E5200 for awhile and I'm finally OCing it significantly. I just got it to 3.5Ghz stable, but I'm having trouble going farther to like 3.6Ghz. I have the M0 revision.

These are my settings at the moment:
3.5Ghz (280*12.5)
vCore: 1.41v (in bios) and reading in CPU-Z as 1.36v (under load) or 1.376v (idle)
I'm not OCing my RAM yet (1:1 ratio currently).
And, I haven't raised any other voltages (FSB and (g)MCH).

This is the system in my signature. How can I get it to 3.6Ghz? I'd like to try for a 50% overclock or get as close as I can. What do you recommend for a maximum, relatively healthy voltage? So far my temperatures are fine.


----------



## ocman

I got my E5200 R0 before '09 Christmas for $45 bucks + tax. Then it got me into buying the rest... building a new system. Hurt my pocket.


----------



## stolid

I'm able to have my E5200 stable at 3.5Ghz with 1.3875v, but I can't seem to get to 3.7Ghz stable. I've tried some pretty high volts and even some different multiplier/fsb combos. Any idea what it could be?


----------



## AmgMake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stolid* 
I'm able to have my E5200 stable at 3.5Ghz with 1.3875v, but I can't seem to get to 3.7Ghz stable. I've tried some pretty high volts and even some different multiplier/fsb combos. Any idea what it could be?

As you have 6gb memory, you may need to up the NB voltage a bit.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Wow i can't believe i havent put my overclock in here yet








My max overclock is 4.512GHz 

My highest stable overclock is 4GHz








I have since changed it from 12.5 x 320 FSB to 11.5 x 348 FSB.

EDIT:
Forgot to mention, to get 4.512GHz i need 1.416v, this is nowhere near the maximum i want to go with this chip, but until i get my water cooling setup done (here) i'm stuck with this as my temps get up to 112 degrees C.


----------



## PizzaMan

Do you not see any thermal throttling at 112C?


----------



## spakkker

@mcpetrolhead
your volts are low , which indicates a good o/c cpu.......but your temps are *%^&*^$%
-get a better cooler.
This thread is a bit dead now as you should have submitted your results a year ago when o/cfx was updating stuff. E.g pent dc e6300 is current.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I hit thermal throttling at 114 degrees C (i have worked this all out)
I haven't run it long at over 100 degrees.

The post before me was 4 days ago, thats pretty recent for a club/overclocking thread.
I'm constructing my own waterblock and water cooling loop so i can get my temps under control, so i shall see what i get when thats running.


----------



## da3dalus

Speaking of watercooling, here are some photos of my new setup, love it to bits!


----------



## TheDreadedGMan

lol I've had various overclocks since I got this chip in 2008, should have posted about 2 years ago I guess... interesting experiences trying to OC on the Gigabyte EG31M-S2... which was fried by an external HDD power supply, so I bought the Asus P5KPL/1600 as a replacement.. the Gigabyte had better OC settings, but the Asus board actually looks nicer... weirdly

my current overclock:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1105824

chip 300x11 = 3300Mhz (1.28 volts)
ram @ 3:5 = 500Mhz (5-5-5-15 1T) (2.0 volts)
mobo = Asus P5KPL/1600 (cheapest G31 board I could find)
(sadly, the max overvolt is only 150mV on this board so no 11.5 x 300)
Also the RAM/FSB ratio settings in the BIOS on this board can only be set to "DDR2-800" or "DDR2-667" which I translate to mean: 1:2 or 3:5

anyway I'm guessing this old thread, so noone will care but there it is you can get quite decent over-clocks even on the cheapest boards!


----------



## ocman

O/C through TurboV is relatively less painful and safer to computer compare to O/C through BIOS in my opinion, the fact that if O/C setting not stable, it will just reboot and go back to default clock and settings, and not having to hit the reset or power button over and over again when testing is a big plus to me. My P5Q Pro Turbo and Corsair Hydro H-50 should help me get great O/C result with my E5200 despite it's R0 not M0 Revision.

Hope my 2 cent help ease your overclocking. Thanks to the people who helped me!!!


----------



## nolonger

Actually, the R0 revision overclocks better than M0.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Actually, the R0 revision overclocks better than M0.


Really? I only find highest clock records being reached by Rev M0 here... any proofs to share on R0? I'm not challenging you. Just curious.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Really? I only find highest clock records being reached by Rev M0 here... any proofs to share on R0? I'm not challenging you. Just curious.


How much vCore did you need for 4GHz? My M0 could not get to 4GHz despite efforts. Max I got was 3.75GHz with 1.36V.

Here's a couple validations of R0's:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=709516
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=816243


----------



## da3dalus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Actually, the R0 revision overclocks better than M0.

I'm not so sure about that, I have the R0 and it wont get past 4.16 (or whatever speed I have in my sig again) where as all the highest clocks in the first post are done with the M0 stepping. And I know I'm not limited by temps cos im using watercooling (and I was stable at 4 on air, at least I can watercool my i5 when I get it), however im not ruling out the fact that I just have a bad cpu for high speed overclocking.


----------



## nolonger

Yes, but you did 4.16GHz with 1.25V. Very rarely will an M0 overclock to 4GHz without 1.35V+.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Yes, but you did 4.16GHz with 1.25V. Very rarely will an M0 overclock to 4GHz without 1.35V+.


This.

I've owned both, and the M0 is lazy compared to the R0. The M0 required more voltage for fewer gains.


----------



## da3dalus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


How much vCore did you need for 4GHz? My M0 could not get to 4GHz despite efforts. Max I got was 3.75GHz with 1.36V.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Yes, but you did 4.16GHz with 1.25V. Very rarely will an M0 overclock to 4GHz without 1.35V+.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


I've owned both, and the M0 is lazy compared to the R0. The M0 required more voltage for fewer gains.



I am on 4GHz with 1.42 vCore atm, require 1.53vCore for the speed in my sig (~4.17GHz). IMHO you are quite safe up to ~1.55 with these little guys, they seem quite robust








that said... i haven't fried one yet! lol but i havent heard of anyone frying one off-hand either.


----------



## nolonger

Your CPU-Z Validation says you were using 1.25V. It could be that your PSU is not a quality model and has serious problems maintaining stable voltages.


----------



## da3dalus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Your CPU-Z Validation says you were using 1.25V. It could be that your PSU is not a quality model and has serious problems maintaining stable voltages.


Yeah i dont know why it does, but it only ever said that and 1.36. If you look at some of my earlier posts in the thread (bout 7 pages ago) you can see the correct voltages in everest or the ocing software that came with the board.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

My M0 gets to 4GHz at just under 1.3v and i can get it up to 4.512GHz with just 1.416v 

I am going to push it further when i finish my watercooling.


----------



## da3dalus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


My M0 gets to 4GHz at just under 1.3v and i can get it up to 4.512GHz with just 1.416v 

I am going to push it further hen i finish my watercooling.


wanna swap


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da3dalus* 
wanna swap









lol
The temps were getting really high at 4.5 so i didn't want to push it any further.
I just gotta wait for the funds for my watercooling to come in


----------



## da3dalus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
lol
The temps were getting really high at 4.5 so i didn't want to push it any further.
I just gotta wait for the funds for my watercooling to come in









i get about 53C-56C in occt at 4.17GHz, be sure to post what you get with your setup when its running


----------



## mcpetrolhead

At 4GHz i sit at 80 ish celcius in IBT and 4.512GHz i was at 110C


----------



## da3dalus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


4.512GHz i was at 110C


















***!! how did it not MELT!!!


----------



## legoman786

Mine's @ 3Ghz right now. Mainly because I don't know A) how to up the vCore on this board (welp) and B) I need a BIOS update.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da3dalus* 







***!! how did it not MELT!!!

It will turn itself off at 114C i.e. it will initiate thermal shutdown. It was only that high for about 2 seconds until prime95 failed


----------



## berk0080

Hello,

I did my first overclock today









I was able to get my e5200 to 3.75 @ 12.5 x 300. I ran prime95 for 8 hours and remained stable...Then I looked at my CPU temps. They were running @ 90c. I dropped the speed to 3.5 which reduced the temp to 80c after 2 hours of prime95. I then dropped to the stock speed of 2.5 and the temps were reduced to 70c after 2 hours of prime95.

What is the max safe temp I can run the e5200 at? (I am using realtemp @ 100c tj max)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berk0080* 
Hello,

I did my first overclock today









I was able to get my e5200 to 3.75 @ 12.5 x 300. I ran prime95 for 8 hours and remained stable...Then I looked at my CPU temps. They were running @ 90c. I dropped the speed to 3.5 which reduced the temp to 80c after 2 hours of prime95. I then dropped to the stock speed of 2.5 and the temps were reduced to 70c after 2 hours of prime95.

What is the max safe temp I can run the e5200 at? (I am using realtemp @ 100c tj max)

Thanks!!!

I'll presume you're using the stock cooler. Fill your specs in in the system area of the User Control Panel?

Each processor is different. Use the Intel Spec Finder to find what Intel says your CPU can take. The E5200 chips Intel says shouldn't go over 74.1*C to maintain CPU life at reasonable levels.

You really need a better cooler than the stock one for overclocking. Either way checking that the heatsink has good contact with the CPU is a good idea.

However, I'll guess that that overclock was just multiplier being raised - leaving the CPU on automatic Vcore. Most motherboards vastly overdo the amount of Vcore needed to keep a CPU stable when overclocked if left to their own devices. Lowering Vcore (while keeping CPU stable, obviously) will help bring temps down a bit too.


----------



## saxin

Hi, I took my time to read this thread , still few questions arise:

System: Gig. EP45-UD3LR 
MEM: GSKILL 2x2Gb
CPU: E5200 R0, VID=1.2625
GPU: 9500GT, 1Gb
Case and PSU: CM590 + 620W SS PSU

Current settings are: 350x11=3850MHz, Vcore=1.3125v (cpuz load) GTL=0.794v VTT=1.28v and PLL=1.55v.

1. What is the absolute safe voltage for this proc ? I saw 1.4 , 1.44 and 1.5 - it's also not clear if this is BIOS or CPU Z as vdroop differs per m/b cpu combination and settings.

2. Is there difference in proc. strain resulting from FSB vs. multi, i.e. 400x10 vs. 350x11.5 ? (I understand memory bandwidth impact).

3. Is there a good practice for bypassing the FSB wall (hole?) mine is around 350 FSB it will more than nice to run 1:1.

4. What tool do u use to benchmark combined cpu + memory performance ?

Thanks.


----------



## legoman786

saxin; Go to the top of the page, click on User CP, then navigate to the left menu and click on add system. That will prevent you from continuously having to write out your system specs every time.

Also, I managed to brick my motherboard. QQ Was doing a BIOS update and it got bricked. I, later, found out that I had to install the latest version of ABS (Auto Boost System). It writes something to the BIOS, then and only then, can I go and flash my BIOS without bricking it.


----------



## 8800GT

my oc is pathetic. hoping to get som e 1066 ram soon and bump it up. for now---http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117225 stock voltage, stock everything except fsb


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8800GT*


my oc is pathetic. hoping to get som e 1066 ram soon and bump it up. for now---http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1117225 stock voltage, stock everything except fsb


That's not too bad. Can't you lower your RAM:FSB ratio? That would help with overclocking. A better investment would be to get a better motherboard IMO.


----------



## 8800GT

unfortunately no. there is no dram strap so it moves with the FSB. i tried 333 fsb but no dice. i actually got it to 3.2ghz at 260x12.5, but i had my 667 memory up to about 850, and the timing down to 7-7-21-7 lol. was only stable for 20 minutes


----------



## PizzaMan

8800GT, try a VID mod. I'd start with the 1066. It will give you a new strap to work in, as you will start off at 1066 FSB with your ram running 667. At least now you know the limitation of your ram.









New mobo would make it easier.


----------



## vikas.sm

Was busy for over a month. 50MHz Improvement in one session....









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1119898

Crappy 1Yr old OS, unstable even at stock









Still running 800MHz RAM, and my mobo still doesnt allow 1:1 FSB : DRAM

Gigabyte G31 ES2L (I know......







) F10 BIOS

Coolermaster GeminII, 2X120mm useless fans

1.504 Actual Voltage, 1.55 selected in BIOS.

Next target -> 4.8GHz on air


----------



## Halos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vikas.sm* 
Was busy for over a month. 50MHz Improvement in one session....









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1119898

Crappy 1Yr old OS, unstable even at stock









Still running 800MHz RAM, and my mobo still doesnt allow 1:1 FSB : DRAM

Gigabyte G31 ES2L (I know......







) F10 BIOS

Coolermaster GeminII, 2X120mm useless fans

1.504 Actual Voltage, 1.55 selected in BIOS.

Next target -> 4.8GHz on air

Nice, i remember needing an 1.64v to get 4.83GHz on my E6300...with ice water









You have gold one there


----------



## 8800GT

holy crap. 4.7 ghz? damn, how do you do it? i cat get mine past 3.2ghz rofl.


----------



## vikas.sm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saxin*


Hi, I took my time to read this thread , still few questions arise:

........................

Thanks.


Safe voltage is a relative thing. My personal recommendation is no more than 1.4V on a TRUE or similar cooler (Load temps around 70 centigrade) and no higher than 1.5V on water (load temps in the 50's)

Benchmark with Superpi and Pifast. Mem bandwidth only matters on synthetic benchmarks. No real world "feelable" difference.

AFAIK, no way around the FSB hole. Its different on each processor, chipset, motherboard, and BIOS combination.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Halos*


Nice, i remember needing an 1.64v to get 4.83GHz on my E6300...with ice water









You have gold one there

















Thank you, Thank you  Hope to get it to the top, once I have more free time.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *8800GT*


holy crap. 4.7 ghz? damn, how do you do it? i cat get mine past 3.2ghz rofl.


Buy a gigabyte G31 or G41 for around 50$. Intel motherboards arent too friendly.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vikas.sm*


Was busy for over a month. 50MHz Improvement in one session....









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1119898

Crappy 1Yr old OS, unstable even at stock









Still running 800MHz RAM, and my mobo still doesnt allow 1:1 FSB : DRAM

Gigabyte G31 ES2L (I know......







) F10 BIOS

Coolermaster GeminII, 2X120mm useless fans

1.504 Actual Voltage, 1.55 selected in BIOS.

Next target -> 4.8GHz on air


What cooler are you using and what temps are you getting?


----------



## vikas.sm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


What cooler are you using and what temps are you getting?


Cooler Master GeminII with 2X120mm case fans that hardly move any air









linky: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coo...r-geminii.html

Temps are in the 50's idle and 80's under very very light loads (firefox)









Work in progress my friend........


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Ahhhk
Ive been thinking about pumping the volts through my chip but the temps start to get out of hand very quickly.

HAHAHA i just saw in your validation that you have 21Gb of RAM!!! 21888mb to be exact


----------



## vikas.sm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Ahhhk
Ive been thinking about pumping the volts through my chip but the temps start to get out of hand very quickly.

HAHAHA i just saw in your validation that you have 21Gb of RAM!!! 21888mb to be exact


That is my poor 2 yr old 800mhz naked transcend cheap budget ram already at 1GHz.







This mobo wont let me run fsb ram 1:1 with any bios version


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vikas.sm*


That is my poor 2 yr old 800mhz naked transcend cheap budget ram already at 1GHz.







This mobo wont let me run fsb ram 1:1 with any bios version










LOL it may be budget RAM but it still shouldn't say you have 21GB of it!!!


----------



## vikas.sm

CPUZ went crazy last time around. 21GB RAM!!!!!!!!!

Fixed now









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120916

4791.72MHz CPUZ Stable


----------



## mcpetrolhead

What speed can you get it to vikas? not necessarily stable just the highest clock in windows


----------



## berk0080

Quote:

I'll presume you're using the stock cooler. Fill your specs in in the system area of the User Control Panel?

Each processor is different. Use the Intel Spec Finder to find what Intel says your CPU can take. The E5200 chips Intel says shouldn't go over 74.1*C to maintain CPU life at reasonable levels.

You really need a better cooler than the stock one for overclocking. Either way checking that the heatsink has good contact with the CPU is a good idea.

However, I'll guess that that overclock was just multiplier being raised - leaving the CPU on automatic Vcore. Most motherboards vastly overdo the amount of Vcore needed to keep a CPU stable when overclocked if left to their own devices. Lowering Vcore (while keeping CPU stable, obviously) will help bring temps down a bit too.
Thanks, for the reply.

I am using the Rosewill RCX-Z775-EX cooler

I had the CPU voltage config set to auto and it was running at 1.6v

I dropped the voltage to 1.4 and kept notching up a step until I became stable at 1.4875v.

I am now running at 45c Idle and 72c at full load

Is 72c too hot?

Also I couldn't get past bios with a FSB over 300. Is this a limitation of my MBO or CPU?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berk0080* 
Thanks, for the reply.

I am using the Rosewill RCX-Z775-EX cooler

I had the CPU voltage config set to auto and it was running at 1.6v

I dropped the voltage to 1.4 and kept notching up a step until I became stable at 1.4875v.

I am now running at 45c Idle and 72c at full load

Is 72c too hot?

Also I couldn't get past bios with a FSB over 300. Is this a limitation of my MBO or CPU?

Thanks!!!

THAT is way way way too high a voltage. I can get to 4.5GHz (not stable) with that voltage. You shouldn't need much more than 1.3v for that overclock.

Make sure your RAM is running BELOW stock speeds and is at its right voltage and latencies.

Lock your pci frequency to 100 and boost your FSB termination voltage (or VTT) up 2 notches. Increase your NB voltage 2 notches as well. Then try bringing your Vcore up from about 1.25v

Do you have a CPU-z validation for some more details on your processor and mobo and RAM?


----------



## vikas.sm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


What speed can you get it to vikas? not necessarily stable just the highest clock in windows


Well, the validation is indeed the highest that it can boot as well. Strange, innit?









It is perfect till 350X12.5, after that it may or may not boot even 351X12.5.
383.5X12.5 was achieved with a lot of patience, 1.6V in the bios (1.54V actual), numerous reboots, several 120MM fans, Clockgen and some luck.

Might get one of the DDR3 P45 mobos and some ram just for the fun of doing this. Any recommendations?


----------



## berk0080

Quote:

THAT is way way way too high a voltage. I can get to 4.5GHz (not stable) with that voltage. You shouldn't need much more than 1.3v for that overclock.

Make sure your RAM is running BELOW stock speeds and is at its right voltage and latencies.

Lock your pci frequency to 100 and boost your FSB termination voltage (or VTT) up 2 notches. Increase your NB voltage 2 notches as well. Then try bringing your Vcore up from about 1.25v

Do you have a CPU-z validation for some more details on your processor and mobo and RAM?
I am using the M.I.T. config panel in bios. Here are my voltage adjustment options:

DDR2 Over Voltage Control [Normal] [+.1v][+.2v][+.3v]
PCI-e Over Voltage Control [Normal] [+.1v][+.2v][+.3v]
FSB Over Voltage Control [Normal] [+.1v][+.2v][+.3v]
G(MCH) Over Voltage Control [Normal] [+.1v][+.2v][+.3v]

CPU Voltage Control allows for intervals from 1.2v-1.7v or so with a normal vCore of 1.25v

Which of these options is the NB voltage?

When you say two notches do you mean [+.2v]?

Current CPU-z validation

thanks!


----------



## 8800GT

FSB i think. and yea 1.6v is a deathly voltage. i recently got mine to 3450 without any added voltage, and when using my friends ram, i got it to 3900 with only 1.34 voltage. mine is R0 stepping.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

As 8800 said its the FSB over voltage control, and yes bump it up to +0.2v, then when you get it stable you can then experiment with dropping the voltages. I havent even had my chip up to 1.456v before, try and keep it under 1.3625v as this is the chips 24/7 max safe operation voltage, and 1.45v is (supposedly) maximum safe voltage.


----------



## zb00st

Guys, can you help with my E5200. I can't put the damn thing over 3.2 because I seem to have very high vcore for it. Now it is running at 3.0ghz stable on 1.288V (below this it is all unstable, booting failure, restarts at OCCT) which is a true misery as I know how much this thing can take up








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1130123

So I've tried 3.6GHz and it even doesn't boot Windows with voltage below 1.35 set in BIOS! With vcore set to *1.43* OCCT still gives ERRORS and my last attempt was 1.47(cpuz!) which resulted in 70c on the cores and I gave up








Total FAIL. I dunno what's wrong why voltage is so high for that freq, my run was 300x12, rated fsb 1200. DRAM freq was set to 800mhz and DRAM voltage AUTO. My MB is ASUS P5K SE and the guy who I took it from says it has a vdrop mod. Any suggestions are welcome since I don't have any clue on this...


----------



## nolonger

Try reducing your RAM speed to 1:1 so you eliminate RAM from the equation.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

^^this

And...
make sure you set your RAM settings (like voltage and timings) manually.

Give your NB voltage and FSB termination voltage a bump or two. It shouldn't really need it but it might be necessary.


----------



## zb00st

Tried 1:1 and same crap. It gives errors on 3450mhz with 1.36V. And my RAM is pc2 8500 or whatever was the 1066mhz one kingston hyperx. So even now running on 1066 it should go on it's stock voltage so I didn't mess anything there. Dunno why cpu-z says it is pc 6400. So screw it. every time I buy ASUS mb I swear it is my last and that was for real now. Piece of ****, overclocking abilities - MY ASS


----------



## da3dalus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zb00st* 
So screw it. every time I buy ASUS mb I swear it is my last and that was for real now. Piece of ****, overclocking abilities - MY ASS









You mentioned that you took it off someguy (im guessing online sale or a friend), maybe he got rid of it cos that perticular board was a poor overclocker.

From my experience, I have always found asus to be great oc'ing boards. My







on asus.

Also, what revision is your cpu?

Have you tried oc'ing another cpu in the board to to derermine that it is infact the problem?

Don't rule out your psu. (it was sugested to me in this very forum that that's where I might be getting limited due to unstable volts. It's not a problem you hear alot but it is possible)

And have you tried ocing the cpu in another board to make sure that 3.2 isn't the max for your cpu (which would suck donkey balls







)

Best of luck, hope you find a solution soon (and cheap)

d

*EDIT: I just noticed in your sys spec that you have a cheap 360w psu, I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you problem probably lies there, swap that for a corsair 550w or more and I'd say (not guarentee) you will be up at 4ghz in no time!*


----------



## nolonger

In my experience Asus boards are pretty good for overclocking, but then I did get a Rampage Formula...


----------



## mcpetrolhead

ASUS boards are reasonable... could have better cooling on them, but i managed an 81% overclock on my FSB, i could probably go further but temps are an issue.


----------



## vikas.sm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zb00st*


Guys, can you help with my E5200. I can't put the damn thing over 3.2 because I seem to have very high vcore for it. Now it is running at 3.0ghz stable on 1.288V (below this it is all unstable, booting failure, restarts at OCCT) which is a true misery as I know how much this thing can take up








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1130123

So I've tried 3.6GHz and it even doesn't boot Windows with voltage below 1.35 set in BIOS! With vcore set to *1.43* OCCT still gives ERRORS and my last attempt was 1.47(cpuz!) which resulted in 70c on the cores and I gave up








Total FAIL. I dunno what's wrong why voltage is so high for that freq, my run was 300x12, rated fsb 1200. DRAM freq was set to 800mhz and DRAM voltage AUTO. My MB is ASUS P5K SE and the guy who I took it from says it has a *vdrop mod*. Any suggestions are welcome since I don't have any clue on this...


If the board is hardmodded for vdroop, it sure aint for stock speed..... that thing has prolly seen some sub-zero action already.









Recommending once more - Get one of the Gigabyte G31/G33/P35/P45 mobos. Starting at like 50$. Lotsa fun to be had. The asus "SE", "VM" boards are similar in nomenclature to nvidias "SE" cards...... that means "cheapass edition"

*zb00st*-----> What is your CPUs stock VID? Mine is 1.212V. R0s are pretty much guaranteed to reach 4GHz on air, provided the mobo doesnt suck.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vikas.sm*


If the board is hardmodded for vdroop, it sure aint for stock speed..... that thing has prolly seen some sub-zero action already.









Recommending once more - Get one of the Gigabyte G31/G33/P35/P45 mobos. Starting at like 50$. Lotsa fun to be had. The asus "SE", "VM" boards are similar in nomenclature to nvidias "SE" cards...... that means "cheapass edition"

*zb00st*-----> What is your CPUs stock VID? Mine is 1.212V. R0s are pretty much guaranteed to reach 4GHz on air, provided the mobo doesnt suck.


R0's are not guaranteed 4Ghz. It bothers me when people say that. I've run my e5300 in a Gigabyte p35 and an EVGA 680i, and It will not go over 3.8Ghz (@ 1.45v. All other hardware the same, and only using 4gigs of the ram at the time)

That being said, the p35 overclocks much better than the 680i, but I needed the 680i for sli


----------



## mcpetrolhead

W4LNUT5, what was the VID of that chip?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


W4LNUT5, what was the VID of that chip?


1.26v

It's a higher vid then I hoped for, but it only required a small bump to get 3.2 on 680i and 3.5 on p35 (bump of voltage to 1.31)

I'm always willing to push the voltage of a budget chip like this to 1.45v or more (as long as temps are in check), and this thing will not go over 3.8 unless I was going to WC it.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Yeah i can't wait to get mine under water. I'm almost finished my homemade waterblock too. (check sig)


----------



## azt3c

guys i'm thinking of lapping my E5200, has anyone done it ? 
the reason: the difference between core temps.
could this give me a little more room for OC ?


----------



## nolonger

For every increase in 1ÂºC in diodes, there is a 2.5mV vDrop. So if you do lap and loose 2ÂºC, what used to be 1.2625 will become 1.2675. That could help a tiny bit in stability, but don't count on it changing your world. Make sure you lap your heatsink first.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I will be lapping my E5200 in the next few days... i can tell you how it helps temps, but i dunno exactly when i am going to do it.


----------



## da3dalus

I did it there last week, bout a 5 degree drop. I was pretty happy









after about half an hours work it was evident that the ihs was really poor quality, really uneven nickel layer (shown by uneven copper and still relitively untouched middle)









MUUUUUCH BETTER


----------



## azt3c

can you tell me step by step how did you lap it ?
and for the heatsink, i have a thermalright si120, that is complicated to lap, any suggestions ?


----------



## da3dalus

I got all the supplies from halfords for under 10 euro
1x Assorted pack of sand papers (240, 600, 800, 1200)
1x Pack of 1500 grit
1x Duck tape

Spent about 2 hours doing it, maybe a little bit longer.

240 grit till copper was completely gone and then working my way through the finer grits until it stopped getting smother (like you use 800 grit until its just kinda staying at the same finish and not improving and then move on to 1200, it will be self evident when you are doing it)


----------



## azt3c

i saw that you draw 5 black dots on the ihs, would that be to test if the lapping was going flat ? should i do that every time i change the grit ?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azt3c* 
i saw that you draw 5 black dots on the ihs, would that be to test if the lapping was going flat ? should i do that every time i change the grit ?

Never thought of that. Next time I lap I'm going to dot it at least every couple of fresh pads of sand paper.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


i saw that you draw 5 black dots on the ihs, would that be to test if the lapping was going flat ? should i do that every time i change the grit ?


You use that to check for flatness. Basically just draw a cross and when it's all gone, it's flat.


----------



## da3dalus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
You use that to check for flatness. Basically just draw a cross and when it's all gone, it's flat.

Pretty much correct, but I redrew it everytime it faded AND when I changed grit. just to be sure


----------



## azt3c

any thoughts on the lapping of my heatsink ?
i don't want to bend the heatpipes :S


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


any thoughts on the lapping of my heatsink ?
i don't want to bend the heatpipes :S


How bad is the surface? Does it really warrant a lapping? Heat sinks can be hard. Just gotta get the right grip on it. Try to hold the base and not the pipes and fins.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
How bad is the surface? Does it really warrant a lapping? Heat sinks can be hard. Just gotta get the right grip on it. Try to hold the base and not the pipes and fins.

That's what she said. . .


----------



## azt3c

and how about doing a BSEL & VID mod ?
does this method gives you a better/steady VID ??

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...mod-guide.html


----------



## mcpetrolhead

It will change the stock voltage, not really needed unless you can't change your voltage in the bios


----------



## azt3c

i know but i'm wondering about the vdrop and vdroop that i have.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azt3c*


i know but i'm wondering about the vdrop and vdroop that i have.


Loadline Calibration would practically remove your vDroop. I forgot what Gigabyte calls this feature on their motherboards.
You shouldn't worry about vDrop/vDroop. Sometimes removing vDroop helps with stability, but it's not something you can't live without.


----------



## azt3c

well... maybe thats the reason why i cant get to 4ghz, i'm just stock with 3750mhz 12.5x300


----------



## nolonger

In that case just increase vCore.


----------



## 8800GT

hello all, i have a question that needs answering, so this is the first place i could think of. well anyway i have an e5200 and before a day ago i only had 667 memory, limiting my overclock to 3ghz. well i just picked up my 800 and first thing i did was overclock. at stock vcore(1.28), i can get up to 3.9ghz, with room to go up to 1.48 vcore. but no matter how much i add voltage, or chang emy ram timings, it will not go past 3.9ghz(320x12.5) is this a sign that i am not stable, or what? i orthos tested for the last 18 hours and it says stable. did i maybe get a good chip with a low fsb wall? i am happy about the increase in fps from 2500-3900, but i feel i can get more.


----------



## W4LNUT5

You're probably just at the max that board will allow.

That, or temperature is getting in your way. An solid after-market cooler could allow you to push farther.

Have you tried finding your max fsb speed yet? (Lower the multi to 6, and keep bumping the fsb until you're unstable. That should be relatively close to your maximum expected fsb speed. Lower the fsb a little, then raise multi as needed.)


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Have you tried finding your max fsb speed yet? (Lower the multi to 6, and keep bumping the fsb until you're unstable. That should be relatively close to your maximum expected fsb speed. Lower the fsb a little, then raise multi as needed.)


This^^

As for the chip it has a high VID stock voltage, my E5200 can run stable at 4GHz with 1.288v, if you can get a good board and a decent cooler than you should be able to hit 4 if not 4.2 stable, but you will need a very good cooler for this.

What are your current temps?


----------



## 8800GT

my idle temps are around 29c without and 60 Load, or 70 on intel burn. But i have some cheap arctic silver knockoff thermal compound, paste, so after my arctic silver comes i will be better off i think. anyway, i got it to boot at 4ghz, but it just BSOD's. At one point, the bios showed green at 4.7ghz(476x12.5), but then it restarted the comp and labled it a failure oc. anything below 10 multi doesn't post whatsoever. i mean anything, at any vcore. i evne tried 6x100, but no. but i do have a 25$ mobo, that has lasted me 1 year and can oc to 3.9ghz on stock cooling and stock voltage,so i consider myself lucky.i just wanted to push it to 4ghz because of the headroom left.


----------



## RedShift

Here's my E5200 overclock.

3.66 GHz
333 MHz FSB
1.3625 vCore

Temps:
38C Idle
57C Load

This is as far as I've been able to get it for 24/7 operation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1173044


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RedShift*


Here's my E5200 overclock.

3.66 GHz
333 MHz FSB
1.3625 vCore

Temps:
38C Idle
57C Load

This is as far as I've been able to get it for 24/7 operation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1173044


What is your RAMs stock speeds?


----------



## RedShift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
What is your RAMs stock speeds?

1333MHz, 7-7-7-20 Timing.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

When going over 333MHz bus speed have you tried decreasing your RAM speed?


----------



## RedShift

I'll have to give that a shot. So far I've been focusing more on the multiplier than my FSB. Let's see if I can get some better numbers.


----------



## azt3c

after the lapping i've notice that the temps fluctuates faster than before.
from idle to load it goes in a second, no sure if thats good or bad


----------



## nolonger

Really? I've no idea why that would happen. Anyone know why?


----------



## 8800GT

may have to do with the cpu not liking the extra vcore. when i had my E2200, if i added 0.05 voltage it would go from a normal idle of 32c to 85C in 10 seconds, as opposed to stock temps of load 49C. some processors are operated at the max voltage it can handle safely.


----------



## ocman

Does anyone by any chance have ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO MB and INTEL E5200 R0 running stably over 4GHz overclocked and passing prime95 for at least 3 hours? Either yes or no, may anyone share their golden settings? Thanks.

P.S. I got mine stably to 4 GHz passing prime95 for 6+ hours. But VCore was set to 1.425V (1.392V actual), other values set to minimum and default.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Does anyone by any chance have ASUS P5Q PRO TURBO MB and INTEL E5200 R0 running stably over 4GHz overclocked and passing prime95 for at least 3 hours? Either yes or no, may anyone share their golden settings? Thanks.

P.S. I got mine stably to 4 GHz passing prime95 for 6+ hours. But VCore was set to 1.425V (1.392V actual), other values set to minimum and default.


Not sure what multi you are using, but try x12 with 333/1333 FSB/QDR.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I used to run a ASUS P5QL PRO.

to boot at 4.5 (nowhere near stable but these settings just helped me boot) i used a 1.412Vcore, i also had NB voltage and NB termination voltage as high as they would go (1.3v i think)

Also try putting your PCIe frequency to 102


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Not sure what multi you are using, but try x12 with 333/1333 FSB/QDR.


PizzaMan, mine's on AUTO [6X/12.5X]. 1:1 ratio, [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


I used to run a ASUS P5QL PRO.

to boot at 4.5 (nowhere near stable but these settings just helped me boot) i used a 1.412Vcore, i also had NB voltage and NB termination voltage as high as they would go (1.3v i think)

Also try putting your PCIe frequency to 102


mcpetrolhead, thanks for the values, btw, I took a break a while ago and I'm back now. I've got it overclocked to 4.438GHz and have validated it an hour ago. But anywhere beyond FSB 355, my system halts immediately.

Umm... am I too late for posting the record?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

not the record for highest but the record for highest stable


----------



## ocman

Yes!!! I've just submitted my new record with my E5200 R0 hitting 4.5 GHz!!! VCore is kinda high to me though...

The cost of getting the record posted = 40 minutes of trying + 8 times of system halt and reboot back into Windows.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
Yes!!! I've just submitted my new record with my E5200 R0 hitting 4.5 GHz!!!

The cost of getting the record posted = 40 minutes of trying + 8 times of system halt and reboot back into Windows.

Very nice score! What voltages did you use? Once I get ahold of my CPU pot I'll do some runs on my E5200 M0.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Very nice score! What voltages did you use? Once I get ahold of my CPU pot I'll do some runs on my E5200 M0.

Vcore was 1.576V, seemed a bit high though. It wasn't stable @ 4.5 GHz, but just good enough for me to save and post the record.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

well done

I would use that voltage but my temperatures would get out of control.

Highest i got was 4.512GHz with 1.416v


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


well done

I would use that voltage but my temperatures would get out of control.

Highest i got was 4.512GHz with 1.416v 


Thanks mcpetrolhead, I tried to change only vcore and kept all else voltage unchanged and minimum for now, the vcore is relatively high though, is there anything to do with my motherboard??? how can I lower vcore and still maintain stability at the same operating clock(s)?

btw, on temperature control, my room temp is mostly at 22C, The days when my room temp was higher, all temps were higher by the same difference almost.

mcpetrolhead, you are the light for me in the dark!!! No offense to the rest of the people here.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

i needed a heap of voltage for the FSB voltage, and the FSB termination voltage. But if you increase these make sure you have good airflow going across the northbridge heatsink. I dont know if your board has it but it could be worth playing around with GTLvRef. Just play around with lots of different settings.

Oh and i forgot +rep for you getting to 4.5


----------



## ocman

Thank you so much mcpetrolhead!!! I finally got rep point!!!

I do have GTLvRef for me to alter in the BIOS... but I left it on AUTO as I heard wrongly set will permanently damage the CPU... I dare not to play with it.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

its about time you got some rep

Fair enough, dont change anything you dont feel comfortable with


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Thank you so much mcpetrolhead!!! I finally got rep point!!!

I do have GTLvRef for me to alter in the BIOS... but I left it on AUTO as I heard wrongly set will permanently damage the CPU... I dare not to play with it.


Don't be afraid of playing with the GTLs. Wrong GTLs are not going to kill your CPU. Running your CPU unstable for extended periods of time not be good, but CPU death shouldn't happen. Just make sure it's stable. Treat your GTLs just like you would FSB/vCore, stress test each time you try a new setting. Adjusting your GTLs is only slightly changing the signal. You're not jacking up the voltage or any thing. Just the wave length in which the electrical currant is riding. The right GTL will carry you to higher more stable FSBs.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

^^very good explanation


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Don't be afraid of playing with the GTLs. Wrong GTLs are not going to kill your CPU. Running your CPU unstable for extended periods of time not be good, but CPU death shouldn't happen. Just make sure it's stable. Treat your GTLs just like you would FSB/vCore, stress test each time you try a new setting. Adjusting your GTLs is only slightly changing the signal. You're not jacking up the voltage or any thing. Just the wave length in which the electrical currant is riding. The right GTL will carry you to higher more stable FSBs.









Thanks PizzaMan for the confirmation. I do have CPU GTL reference field in the BIOS... but which options to try first to be safe other than AUTO? 0.65x, 0.63x, or 0.61x? (options shown in that order as I press "+" button) And do I need to lower the vcore as I try them out when going for the same operating frequency (let say 4GHz @ 1.4V to lower to 4GHz @ 1.39V?) Thanks in advance.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Thanks PizzaMan for the confirmation. I do have CPU GTL reference field in the BIOS... but which options to try first to be safe other than AUTO? 0.65x, 0.63x, or 0.61x? (options shown in that order as I press "+" button) And do I need to lower the vcore as I try them out when going for the same operating frequency (let say 4GHz @ 1.4V to lower to 4GHz @ 1.39V?) Thanks in advance.


GTL have nothing to do with vCore. They do have a close connection to vFSB. Test each lane individually. You're going to want to bump vCore if your looking for higher clocks.

This is how I do it when I have .65,63,61 bios options as my GTLRefs. I genreally bump vNB and vCore to rule them out. Start with your highest stable OC. Start with your 1st lane. Set it to .65x,. Boot windows with your 'stable' FSB. Use SetFSB and slowly bump FSB and test with Linx or a Linpack CPU test. Do 10 loops and take another small bump in FSB and test again if it passed. See how much of an FSB gain you can get. If you have luck with .65x, try .63x, and .61x and see if you can go even further. Once you have tested them move to the next lane and rinse and repeat. If by chance Linpack testing doesn't seem to be sensitive enough, try Prime95 or Orthos Blend test.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


GTL have nothing to do with vCore. They do have a close connection to vFSB. Test each lane individually. You're going to want to bump vCore if your looking for higher clocks.

This is how I do it when I have .65,63,61 bios options as my GTLRefs. I genreally bump vNB and vCore to rule them out. Start with your highest stable OC. Start with your 1st lane. Set it to .65x,. Boot windows with your 'stable' FSB. Use SetFSB and slowly bump FSB and test with Linx or a Linpack CPU test. Do 10 loops and take another small bump in FSB and test again if it passed. See how much of an FSB gain you can get. If you have luck with .65x, try .63x, and .61x and see if you can go even further. Once you have tested them move to the next lane and rinse and repeat. If by chance Linpack testing doesn't seem to be sensitive enough, try Prime95 or Orthos Blend test.

Hope that helps.


Umm... so far the best stable would be 4GHz... I've tested at higher frequencies, it's either an error from one of the core during stress test, or just simply freeze and reboot shortly or after a while of testing. I'll start at testing at 4GHz a little later. Thanks.

btw, SetFSB is a little not so user-friendly to me... while I find TurboV seems to be nice and easy.


----------



## Wiremaster

Hello, folks. I recently bought an E5200 from an OCN member. However, If I set the FSB higher than 250 it won't POST. I've set the chip's multi low and the RAM multi low, but it seems I'm board limited. Any suggestions or am I stuck at a measly 250x12.5 (3.125GHz)?

Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


Hello, folks. I recently bought an E5200 from an OCN member. However, If I set the FSB higher than 250 it won't POST. I've set the chip's multi low and the RAM multi low, but it seems I'm board limited. Any suggestions or am I stuck at a measly 250x12.5 (3.125GHz)?

Thanks to anyone who can help.


Wiremaster, what are the temps like? and what are the voltages set to?

Try to run stress tests like Prime95, IntelBurnTest 2.5 when set cpu speed @ default speed 2.5GHz and default values to see if there are any errors.

All of the voltages are kept to minimum and only VCore is set to 1.42500V. That gets my E5200 to run @ 4GHz stably.


----------



## Wiremaster

Temps are idle at 38/39, load at 51/52.
Voltages stock except RAM and CPU. 
CPU is at 1.3v, however raising it to 1.375 seems to have little effect. As I've said, it seems to be almost entirely the FSB. I've tried 260x6.5 (1.95GHz), and it still won't post.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
Temps are idle at 38/39, load at 51/52.
Voltages stock except RAM and CPU.
CPU is at 1.3v, however raising it to 1.375 seems to have little effect. As I've said, it seems to be almost entirely the FSB. I've tried 260x6.5 (1.95GHz), and it still won't post.

Wiremaster, the temps seems a little high especially for idle temp... is your CPU on air cooling? i recommend using Corsair H-50 for cheap and good water cooling.

E5200 by default should be 12.5 X 200 @ 1.25V. Underclocking in my experience doesn't guarantee to get computer to post. Try bring all values to default/auto to troubleshoot.

When overclocking, try keep the CPU to FSB ratio 1:1 ideally say. So say when CPU FSB is at 200MHz then RAM FSB should be set to 400MHz.

Also, for G.Skill RAMs might require you manually set values in order to make it to work in the first place, as I read reviews from NewEgg.


----------



## ocman

Wiremaster, does your Gigabyte board provide an overclocking utility? You can try that first to get some references. My ASUS board did, I have TurboV to play around with. Fast and easy.


----------



## DuRoc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
Temps are idle at 38/39, load at 51/52.
Voltages stock except RAM and CPU.
CPU is at 1.3v, however raising it to 1.375 seems to have little effect. As I've said, it seems to be almost entirely the FSB. I've tried 260x6.5 (1.95GHz), and it still won't post.

I was the previous owner of that chip. Load temps are what are important and yours are fine. Your problem is almost certainly your board. That chip did have a fsb wall on my ud3r but it was at like 340 or something like that. 1.3xx vcore wont hurt that chip any but for such a small OC it should not require that much of a vcore bump. This chip ran for the last 6months or so at 3ghz on stock vcore which I believe the VID on that chip is 1.16 or something like that. This was on a p35 ds3l. If I was you I would look for a cheap p35 if funds are tight. That chip will run 3.8 24/7 with a good cooler at 1.36 vcore in the bios. So under load it was only getting 1.3ish and thats the highest it was ever set, that was for maybe a month or 2 before I put it in one of my kids's rig.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
Hello, folks. I recently bought an E5200 from an OCN member. However, If I set the FSB higher than 250 it won't POST. I've set the chip's multi low and the RAM multi low, but it seems I'm board limited. Any suggestions or am I stuck at a measly 250x12.5 (3.125GHz)?

Thanks to anyone who can help.

I'm going to point the finger at your RAM here. I'd have to imagine that a P31 mobo doesn't have an "unlinked" fsb/mem option. Try lowering the Memory Multiplier (if it's listed as that, they may call it something else)

What is the speed of you're RAM at stock? I'm going to guess 800 here.

The thing that's happening is that at stock speeds (FSB @ 200Mhz) the ram is at the stock 800Mhz (200 * 4). Now you've pushed the FSB to 260, and the ram is chillin at 1040 (260 * 4). Finding the memory multiplier and tweaking it for a lower value should help you out. I've never had a 1:1 fsb ratio yield any significant results (it should be a goal, but less important than pushing the chip. If it's not feasible, it's not feasible)


----------



## Wiremaster

I'm forced to agree with DuRoc, since my RAM can run at 1000MHz, 5-5-5-15.

Hm. Well, I'll be watching the FS threads for a P35 or P45 board. And a cooler that doesn't suck.

Thanks for the help, guys.

Edit:

Which would be better for my E5200, a Rampage Formula X48, a DFI x38 T2R, a P5Q Pro Turbo, a P5QE, or a EP45 UD3L?


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


I'm forced to agree with DuRoc, since my RAM can run at 1000MHz, 5-5-5-15.

Hm. Well, I'll be watching the FS threads for a P35 or P45 board. And a cooler that doesn't suck.

Thanks for the help, guys.

Edit:

Which would be better for my E5200, a Rampage Formula X48, a DFI x38 T2R, a P5Q Pro Turbo, a P5QE, or a EP45 UD3L?


Wiremaster, keep FSB 1:1 is ideal for overclocking. As for MB, I'm using Asus Pro Turbo (b/c of budget constraint), I liked the board for the price i paid... or else I would love to get the higher models like Rampage Formula or the P5Q Premium or sth. I've never tried Gigabyte brand... but I heard some people liked a model UD3 or sth though...

Btw, the most common stable overclocked speed for E5200 is 4GHz.

Also, not exactly relevant to overclocking is most/many records and discussions posted here are on Revision M0 and not on R0. My E5200 chip is R0 revision (that came later) and its FSB wall so far is 360. Yet to try more to push it higher...

Again, Cosair H-50 would be a great cpu liquid cooler. The installation isn't that painful.
Hope all these help.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

You think your FSB wal is around 360 ocman?

My board will stop booting at above 363 and wont always boot at 360 and above. I was thinking it could be a FSB hole.

As for the board to get i would suggest the rampage formula or the EP45, if either of these are too expensive go for the p5q pro turbo.


----------



## ocman

mcpetrolhead, yea, can't agree more... a hole more than a wall. Boot-ability was totally luck-based when FSB is @ 360 or above.

Amusing quote you had as a part of your signature!

btw, I got my Asus P5Q Pro Turbo for $125CAD+tax... it was a nice bargain during last December.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


Temps are idle at 38/39, load at 51/52.
Voltages stock except RAM and CPU. 
CPU is at 1.3v, however raising it to 1.375 seems to have little effect. As I've said, it seems to be almost entirely the FSB. I've tried 260x6.5 (1.95GHz), and it still won't post.


Try bumping FSB Termination by one step. If that doesn't help, try bumping CPU PLL by one step.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


You think your FSB wal is around 360 ocman?

My board will stop booting at above 363 and wont always boot at 360 and above. I was thinking it could be a FSB hole.

As for the board to get i would suggest the rampage formula or the EP45, if either of these are too expensive go for the p5q pro turbo.


Incorrect info.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
FSB holes can only happen in nVidia motherboards.

That is incorrect, all motherboard can have fsb holes. It is more down to the chipset and how well power is supplied to it and the layout of the board too.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
That is incorrect, all motherboard can have fsb holes. It is more down to the chipset and how well power is supplied to it and the layout of the board too.

In what chipsets can you get FSB holes?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


In what chipsets can you get FSB holes?


I have a FSB hole around 360 in my old asus board, that was a P45 i believe.


----------



## rage23

mine has a 340 fsb,g31


----------



## nemaca

mine has a build-in fear to touch fsb termination voltage XD. so only went to 340 x6 booting just fine, testing prime, ibt and occt just fine on cpu stress(~15 mins sessions), but i kind of never pooshed more, i'm busy figuring new air cooling ideas and solutions







.*wink*


----------



## Lionmaster

i had mine to 4.80 in windows and didnt validate.... stupid me and i went to go higher turned off my computer and condensation formed from the dice and i fried my motherboard

there goes my overclock....
and i was working my way to 5 ghz once i was able to buy some ln2 i might have been able to reach 5 ghz


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lionmaster* 
i had mine to 4.80 in windows and didnt validate.... stupid me and i went to go higher turned off my computer and condensation formed from the dice and i fried my motherboard

there goes my overclock....
and i was working my way to 5 ghz once i was able to buy some ln2 i might have been able to reach 5 ghz

Nice.

I was able to get to 4.512GHz using AIR cooling, wasnt anywhere near stable but i managed to grab a validation.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1057005


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lionmaster* 
i had mine to 4.80 in windows and didnt validate.... stupid me and i went to go higher turned off my computer and condensation formed from the dice and i fried my motherboard

there goes my overclock....
and i was working my way to 5 ghz once i was able to buy some ln2 i might have been able to reach 5 ghz

Lionmaster, vcore 1.44V for 3.9GHz seems a bit high to me... 1.4V should be enough to hit 4GHz stably... that board you're using runs DDR3 memory (1333), mine only on DDR2 memory (1066)... i guess that explains why you are able to attempt 4.8GHz or even 5 GHz... having that extra space maybe? but it can't be any stable when you attempt those speed as your vcore is rather high in my opinion.


----------



## AmgMake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Lionmaster, vcore 1.44V for 3.9GHz seems a bit high to me... 1.4V should be enough to hit 4GHz stably... that board you're using runs DDR3 memory (1333), mine only on DDR2 memory (1066)... i guess that explains why you are able to attempt 4.8GHz or even 5 GHz... having that extra space maybe? but it can't be any stable when you attempt those speed as your vcore is rather high in my opinion.


Well not every chip is the same. I can get only 3.83ghz stable below 1.45V.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmgMake*


Well not every chip is the same. I can get only 3.83ghz stable below 1.45V.


AmgMake, you're right too, This is more like in my experience and for some others to my knowledge.

Btw, have you tried setting all voltages to default minimum values and just vCore to 1.4V and see if your e5200 can hit 4GHz stably? Set Multiplier to AUTO or X12.5 if you want and set CPU FSB to 320, while try to keep 1:1 CPU to DRAM FSB ratio (it doesn't really differ that much if ratio is otherwise though, my ratio's 320:512 now also equals 5:8 in CPU-Z).

Since I'm using P5Q Pro Turbo... which is almost the same board as your P5Q Pro.

Hope these help!


----------



## Lionmaster

actually i needed to update that i had it at 4.0 @1.385 and it was rock solid it is the older m0 stepping so it doesn't overclock as nicely

i also vid modded my way to 3.75 @1.4 on another e5200 i have with a non overclocking motherboard... i have it posted in here somewhere i cant wait till i get my mobo back from rma and i will be getting me some ln2 and seeing what i really can get out of these chips of mine


----------



## mcpetrolhead

It seems to be a mixed bag as to overclocking with the E5200. I have seen alot of the M0 revisions get to 4GHz (with high Vcore though) but not as many R0.

Mine personally is the best E5200 i have seen, it did 4GHz at about 1.28v i think.


----------



## nolonger

What? I thought most R0's did 4GHz at about 1.35V.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
What? I thought most R0's did 4GHz at about 1.35V.

Not from what i have seen.


----------



## nolonger

So do you collect prized chips? I mean... that E5200 and that i5 750! That's insane luck!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
So do you collect prized chips? I mean... that E5200 and that i5 750! That's insane luck!










I wish... I bought my E5200 for $90 and i got my i5-750 from a competition. So it must be insane luck, i will most likely be selling my E5200 to a friend though so that means no dice runs or anything for me







. I just dont have the financial ability.


----------



## nolonger

I'm not that lucky with chips. I have an E5200 that takes 1.45V for 4GHz and a Core i7 860 has cold boot bug around -50ÂºC.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I think with good enough cooling my E5200 could get stable at 4.5GHz, it would take about 1.5v i think but it would be stable.


----------



## nolonger

That would probably end up killing it very fast.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

They are built like tanks. Intels spec sheet also states the 45nm chips can handle up to 2.55v without killing it, it would certainly have a reduced lifespan but not many lga775 chips can get 4.5GHz stable.


----------



## ocman

Discussions above seemed a bit insane... insanely awesome that is. I should try more and drive down the vcore for my E5200 while maintain stability... and increase voltages somewhere else. Amazing guys!!!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

what voltage are you currently at for 4GHz?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I'm not that lucky with chips. I have an E5200 that takes 1.45V for 4GHz and a Core i7 860 has cold boot bug around -50ÂºC.









The e5200 in my wife's rig takes 1.42v for 3.7Ghz







Bought it shortly after release. I probably never do that again. I'll let the process get refined a bit more first. Plus, you also have to watch the market a bit to. Take of instance the release of the e5300, e5400, and e5500. With all these higher models low binned chips get tossed into the e5200 bin. Though, you can still always get lucky. If there is a high demand for the lower mode,l you could get chips that could have be binned higher, but put in the lower bin due to the high demand. It's a gamble and batch #'s don't always help.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I bought my E5200 before all the higher models were released, back then they were M0 revision, this could explain why ive seen more 4GHz overclocks with low voltages on the older chips.


----------



## ocman

MCpetrolhead, my e5200 with 1.4V vcore @ 4GHz... all else voltages with minimum default values.


----------



## nolonger

When I bought mine the E5300 had been out for a while, but I still got an M0. Thinking about putting this thing under DICE.


----------



## AmgMake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ocman* 
AmgMake, you're right too, This is more like in my experience and for some others to my knowledge.

Btw, have you tried setting all voltages to default minimum values and just vCore to 1.4V and see if your e5200 can hit 4GHz stably? Set Multiplier to AUTO or X12.5 if you want and set CPU FSB to 320, while try to keep 1:1 CPU to DRAM FSB ratio (it doesn't really differ that much if ratio is otherwise though, my ratio's 320:512 now also equals 5:8 in CPU-Z).

Since I'm using P5Q Pro Turbo... which is almost the same board as your P5Q Pro.

Hope these help!

Yes I have tried it and many other combinations. But a bad chip is bad chip. Still, thanks for trying to help


----------



## InluZion

my E5200 CPU is running at 4.4GHz 24/7 and has done that the past 6months and thats with 1.42Vcore with my ASUS P5Q-E motherboard.

This weekend im gonna put it under H2o cooling and see if i can go higher and after that it will be put under LN2 and DICE to be sure that it DIES









Cheers


----------



## nolonger

Hehe I tried my brother's (used to be mine) E5200 under DICE and it overclocked like a champ up until 4.5GHz. It hit an FSB wall and would not overclock further.


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Hehe I tried my brother's (used to be mine) E5200 under DICE and it overclocked like a champ up until 4.5GHz. It hit an FSB wall and would not overclock further.


Pardon my ignorance, what does DICE stands for?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Dry ice


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Dry ice


Thanks MCpetrolhead!!!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

no problem.

I prefer LN2 because it molds to the container its in and so will cool better. Also easier to handle.


----------



## nolonger

Only problem is dewars cost upwards of U$600 and LN2 is about U$3.50 / l here in Brazil.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

That is a good reason to go for DICE then.


----------



## nolonger

Hehe yea. If you break the dry ice up it'll give you temps as low as -70ÂºC. Not too bad for the price.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Do you have any pics of your pot?


----------



## nolonger

Only have this one of the base. It's currently with a friend of mine (who payed half the price of it). Will take more if you want when it's back in my house.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

wow, must have been a big chunk of copper to begin with.

who made it?


----------



## nolonger

Piotres, it's about 2.2kg, very heavy!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

SHIZEN!

Wouldnt want to your motherboard to be knocked off the tale with that thing attatched.


----------



## nolonger

Lol exactly! This pot should really shine under LN2. The base mass should make it easy to maintain temperatures. In DICE it couldn't hold a Phenom II 955 at 5.2GHz, though (probably due to the Phenom's IHS corners being outside the pot base, if you know what I mean).


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Yeah. That pot is designed for LN2 to un down those holes down the bottom.

Thats quite annoying that the pot doesnt cover the whole IHS but i wouldnt think that would make much of a difference. The actual chips would be at the center and so most of the heat should be taken away by the pot, the corners might get slightly warmer but it shouldnt effect overclockability.


----------



## nolonger

Our main problem was it got too hot. -54ÂºC and it crashed at 5.2GHz. Maybe DICE just isn't up to the job.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Yeah because it doesnt melt (goes straight into gas) it doesnt get good contact with the copper. DICE is more than enough to keep something cool, you just need to effectively transfer the heat with good contact, thats why LN2 is so good because it molds to the container and so gets good contact and the heat can transfer much more efficiently.


----------



## PizzaMan

Put some alcohol in the bottom to help with contact and getting the cold down into the holes. At least that's what I think ppl have been doing. I'm still yet to go cold


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1299030

Finally managed to coax 4.4GHz out of my E5300. I have come to the conclusion that I hate the Foxconn Blackops motherboard. It's such a picky wossname to work with. Wish I'd never got rid of my Asus Maximus Formula. That and Foxconn seemed to have dropped all support for their Quantum Force boards before I even picked the Blackops up.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

is that stable?


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Nowhere near as stable as I want it to be. But that's the best I've managed (unstable). It flakes at stupid times. It'll do LinX for half an hour, then BSOD on a SuperPI run. I run at 3.9GHz (stable) on that box. It's mostly just for playing around with. Need to remount the waterblock and I also want to swap in a Q6600 but it'll have to wait until I can swap cases as the Chieftec one the system is in at the minute is _pants_.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

fair enough.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Put some alcohol in the bottom to help with contact and getting the cold down into the holes. At least that's what I think ppl have been doing. I'm still yet to go cold










I did use isopropilic alcohol (99.8%). It might have frozen with the powdered dice, couldnt tell, really.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I did use isopropilic alcohol (99.8%). It might have frozen with the powdered dice, couldnt tell, really.


Check the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) for both CO2 (sublimes @ -78*C) and isopropyl alcohol (melts @ -89*C)...


----------



## nolonger

Sublimes just means thats the temperature it becomes a gas. It could be colder than that.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

More specifically, when a chemical sublimes, it transitions from a solid state to a gaseous state without an intermediate liquid state. -78*C is merely the maximum temperature that you will ever see dry ice at. It is entirely possible (and entirely usual) that it will be colder than that.

My experience of dry ice is biological laboratory based, not to do with overclocking.


----------



## topdog

E5200 at 5200 Mhz on Single Stage

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1331445


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Nice, what board is that on?


----------



## topdog

It says in the validation link, ASUS P5B Deluxe


----------



## mcpetrolhead

nice, any issues with the fsb overclock? hit any walls?


----------



## topdog

No, just hitting the cpu's limit


----------



## ocman

Paradigm Shifter, you got H-70 already? Nice!!! Better cooling performance... to me, H-70 is like a user-modded H-50... does it worth the extra 10-30 bucks compared to H-50?


----------



## ocman

topdog, 5.2GHz??? that's a pretty off the chart overclock record!!! Nice!!! (M0 chips... I love and hate you...)


----------



## Smoblikat

My E5200 loads windows at 12.5x320 @1.4v but after awhile it BSOD's is there any way to make it more stable, maybe up the voltage to the NB or SB the RAM i think is DDR2-992 and i set it to 1.9v, help


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoblikat*


My E5200 loads windows at 12.5x320 @1.4v but after awhile it BSOD's is there any way to make it more stable, maybe up the voltage to the NB or SB the RAM i think is DDR2-992 and i set it to 1.9v, help


Get the ram back to a normal number (I assume it was DDR2-800?). Lower the Memory Multiplier setting


----------



## Salman8506

4.250.79ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=723076

Hwbot link

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...9_mhz?tab=info


----------



## sean11978

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Salman8506* 
4.250.79ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=723076

Hwbot link

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...9_mhz?tab=info

wow man nice. About time someone in this thread starts to catch up with my 4.4 ghz


----------



## mcpetrolhead

hey i got 4.52GHz, thats second highest overclock i have seen. I was on air too.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sean11978* 
wow man nice. About time someone in this thread starts to catch up with my 4.4 ghz









hey sean11978, check out my E5200 record 4.5GHz... and it's not even the best record around... lol... btw, this thread is for E5X00 series related... you should be posting that in the right thread.


----------



## sean11978

i was talking about in this thread. And i had my e5200 at 4.4. I havnt seen much in here over 4.2 but they have a few


----------



## sean11978

idk if i have the validation out there but i found this one on my pc


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

I think I need to try my 4.4GHz shot again, but on XP32 rather than 7-64.


----------



## nolonger

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_4504.17_mhz

This was on DICE, but meh!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...hz_4504.17_mhz

This was on DICE, but meh!









If i had DICE i think i would crank my voltage up to 1.55v, i think i could get to 4.8 with that.


----------



## nolonger

My issue was the processor wouldn't go any higher, no matter what. I went up to 1.55V and could not get an extra 25MHz. I'm not too experienced with x48, I imagine it was either FSB Termination or something else I needed to raise. I'm fine with that result, though, since it's my brother's computer and I don't wanna kill it.


----------



## ocman

Hi All, are there anyone running their E5200 M0 or R0 above 4 GHz stably 24/7? If yes, mind sharing your BIOS settings such as multiplier, FSB, voltages, and etc. Thanks in advance!!! I can boot into Windows when running between 4 to 4.5 GHz... but it's just not stably (freeze/halt and reboot)... one of the core on my R0 chip would always fail stress test after 15-17 minutes in Prime95... any advice?

P.S. My E5200 is currently running @ 4GHz, with 1.42500V VCore and manually setting minimum values for all else voltages, it's stable, and successfully passed 12+ hrs (user stopped; 0 errors) of Prime95 and 20 runs of IBT 2.5.

Update: I've changed 12.5 x 320 (Rated FSB 1280) to 11.5 x 350 (Rated FSB 1400)... with more bandwidth now hitting 4.025 GHz... voltages same as before. Prime95 stress testing... failed.


----------



## Smoblikat

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...-my-e5200.html
Can someone look at this for me, and windows says my CPU IS running at 4.0 but my BIOS says 3.7 whats with that?


----------



## nolonger

BIOS will read speed as if you were using the 12.5x multiplier (max) instead of 11.5x you're using.


----------



## Stalk

Old screens:
1.25v:


Max for the default voltage:


----------



## nolonger

Wow, that's an amazing processor you have/had there.


----------



## snkmad

Can i join the club now? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1369600
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post10535391


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stalk*


Old screens:
1.25v:


Max for the default voltage:



Yet another Revision M0 chip running with lower voltage...


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Yes it seems that the M0 chips are better overclockers.

I am thinking of doing a high overclock run on mine with water cooling before i sell it.


----------



## Wazige

My e5200 has a vid of 1.225. pretty ****ty chip i suppose. does 3500mhz with 1.28 idle


----------



## DQ Hero

Just got my chip today, running at 1.15 at 3.5GHz M0 revision.



Havent tried any other speeds but when i was at stock cpuz read voltage at .998 or something. will get screenies later for proof


----------



## djsi38t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DQ Hero*


Just got my chip today, running at 1.15 at 3.5GHz M0 revision.



Havent tried any other speeds but when i was at stock cpuz read voltage at .998 or something. will get screenies later for proof


More than likely that's speedstep enabled vid.(.998)


----------



## DQ Hero

well, sitting at 4.0 but took 1.312 to do it. dam thing would not boot with anything under 1.27 at 4.0. What is the max temp/voltage. I heard its 75C and 1.5. Let me know please if thats right.

IBT 20 passes stable, max temp was 64c idles at 27c. Using as4 right now, but have Tuniq TX3 i might try that and see if i can loose a couple C


----------



## nolonger

I'd try not to exceed 1.45V on air and keep it under 80ÂºC under load.


----------



## owbert

My E5200 OC's to 3.5ghz on default voltages just fine. To maintain a stable 4.0ghz i need to have the vcore set at 1.4350. Is the extra 500mhz worth the increase in voltages?

Under Prime95 the cpu temp is around 65c-70c and never over.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

What is your default voltage?


----------



## owbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
What is your default voltage?

Mcpetrolhead,

under default bios and stock speed, cpu-z reports, during intelburntesting: 1.260voltage. temperature is 55c.

oc at 4.0ghz, bios voltage set to 1.4350, cpu-z reports, during inteburntesting: 1.410voltage.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

If it takes that much voltage to get to 4GHz then i dont think its worth it, unless you need the power and the temperatures are good stay at 3.5


----------



## owbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
If it takes that much voltage to get to 4GHz then i dont think its worth it, unless you need the power and the temperatures are good stay at 3.5

Thank you. I will stay with 3.5ghz for now and hit 4.0ghz--or higher--as i approach a cpu upgrade.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

no problem, glad to help out


----------



## nolonger

I think my brother's E5200 is starting to show degradation. He had a BSOD yesterday while playing around. Weird since the max I had it running constantly for was 3.75GHz with 1.36V. Most of the time it was used at 3.25GHz and 1.2V though.


----------



## matiasca

look at this insane OC that a friend of mine did


















cant validate on cpuz i think its because of the Vcore??

cooling system=


----------



## nolonger

There's no way that can be real...


----------



## matiasca

help me find a way to validate this, and lets see if its real or not.


----------



## nolonger

What do you get when you upload the validation file?


----------



## matiasca

File cpuz_4144.cvf upload : OK
Dump corrupted .!

:|


----------



## nolonger

Seems like it's so unstable you can't even save the validation right. Can you try saving with slightly lower clocks?

EDIT: Wait, doesn't CPU-Z save the file names with the clock that was reached? That would mean you're trying to send a 4144MHz validation.


----------



## owbert

My idle cpu temp for is:
core 0: 35c
core 1: 41c,

is that acceptable/ok for one core to be that much cooler/hotter than the other?

should i reapply the thermal grease?


----------



## nolonger

What's the difference under load?


----------



## owbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
What's the difference under load?

under stress/load the temperatures for both cores hover around 57c, with one core varying 1c-3c from time to time.


----------



## nolonger

Then there's no problem. Sensor must be stuck at a certain temperature and can't go lower to match the other one.


----------



## JumJum

Anyone know What highest validation is with e5200 on air?


----------



## nolonger

http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/...tab=2drankings

HWBot says 5GHz.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
http://hwbot.org/hardware/processor/...tab=2drankings

HWBot says 5GHz.

Really? My e5200 can load windows at 1.45v @4.75 and run for a few mins before bsod...think ill move my e5200 to my desk and go for the record


----------



## nolonger

You should! Make sure to submit to HWBot, it'll make some nice points.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


You should! Make sure to submit to HWBot, it'll make some nice points.


Got the system setup tonight. Need to install windows tomorrow and then start overclocking


----------



## Hamburglar

Can I get in the club??

e5200 @ 4017mhz 1.35v in BIOS
*as far as being stable I run this OC day in and day out with WCG at 100%

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1427897


----------



## JumJum

uhhh...e5200, hyper 212+, gigabyte p35-ds3l, 4gb ram, 4850...just sitting on my desk waiting for me to hook up a hd and a psu to to get to overclocking. would running xp or win7 be better for overclocking. THIS WILL BE A SUICIDE RUN...im willing to fry this board/chip/ram/melt the cooler if i can get it past the 4.75ghz i have already had it and get it into windows above 5ghz and get it validated.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JumJum* 
uhhh...e5200, hyper 212+, gigabyte p35-ds3l, 4gb ram, 4850...just sitting on my desk waiting for me to hook up a hd and a psu to to get to overclocking. would running xp or win7 be better for overclocking. THIS WILL BE A SUICIDE RUN...im willing to fry this board/chip/ram/melt the cooler if i can get it past the 4.75ghz i have already had it and get it into windows above 5ghz and get it validated.

Not sure what's best, but you should adjust FSB through Windows as I very much doubt it'll boot at 5GHz.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Not sure what's best, but you should adjust FSB through Windows as I very much doubt it'll boot at 5GHz.

it booted at 4.75 and got into windows at lower then max vcore. it just bsod when i tried to open cpu-z. Then my new parts came in, and this thing just sat on my desk for the next month untouched.


----------



## nolonger

I recommend you boot at 4.6, open CPU-Z then use SetFSB to slowly increase your FSB until you run into crashes, validating along the way.


----------



## JumJum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I recommend you boot at 4.6, open CPU-Z then use SetFSB to slowly increase your FSB until you run into crashes, validating along the way.

ill try that. thanks for info


----------



## nolonger

Sure, no problem.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I'm not sure about the P35 chipset but i know i hit a FSB hole in my P43 chipset at around 4.512GHz, didnt have the balls to try any higher though.


----------



## gonzalex

Hi,

I have one e5200 and i whould like to overclock it, but with stock components and to be stable.

How do i do it?

I have a e5200 on geforce 7050 motherboard and 3gb ddr2 memory


----------



## nolonger

Take a look at this guide. It'll teach you the basics. I'd recommend you shoot for around 3-3.25GHz as that can be managed on the stock cooler.


----------



## manitox

Hey i get 3.6ghz whit my e5200 whit stock voltage, whit my MSI G31TM-P21


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manitox*


Hey i get 3.6ghz whit my e5200 whit stock voltage, whit my MSI G31TM-P21


Sounds like a good processor. Mine was only able to do 3.25GHz.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea mine was an early batch and it took ~1.45v to get 3.7Ghz stable. It was a little weak to and degraded after about a year of it. Will still do 3.3Ghz with ~1.33v, but it's in a cheapo Intel mobo running stock ATM.


----------



## gonzalex

Hi everyone,

My motherboard have the nforce 620i chip, and the bios doesn't have any options for the CPU







How can i overclock my E5200? i didn't found any software for 620i and windows 7 64 bit version


----------



## HMBR

you tried ntune of something?
also looked for any software on your mb manufacturer site?

anyway, if there are no settings on bios, you could try a bsel mod? but that's not so easy, and let's say you mod the cpu to fsb 266 and keep the default vcore, you have some chances of ending with an unstable CPU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Yea mine was an early batch and it took ~1.45v to get 3.7Ghz stable. It was a little weak to and degraded after about a year of it. Will still do 3.3Ghz with ~1.33v, but it's in a cheapo Intel mobo running stock ATM.

here the e5200 from late 2008 I think, looks quite similar to yours 3.3ghz at around 1.33v its what I'm using, fully stable with the stock hsf, I can play games at 3.6ghz or slightly more with 1.45v+-, but the temperature gets to high to run prime, linpack or something,


----------



## Nausicaa

Thanks for the inspiration from everyone. I let it sit at 3.12GHz, then I read this thread and decided to overclock it even more. It is a R0, and I clocked it to 3.625 on stock voltage with an aftermarket cooler. I think the reason that my computer was BSODing was because I clocked my ram too high, so I left the multiplier lower and it seems to be doing just fine now.


----------



## Lottos

Hey,
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469081


----------



## King Nothing

Ran Orthos overnight with IntelBurn Test.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1470513

I'm gonna look into maybe lowering the vcore and see if its still stable.


----------



## owbert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lottos*


Hey,
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1469081



nice! if you pull out 2gbs of ram you might be able to hit a higher speed.


----------



## King Nothing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *owbert* 
nice! if you pull out 2gbs of ram you might be able to hit a higher speed.

3.86 with only two sticks in. Apparently these 680i don't like 4 sticks. I need to look for a set of 2x2gb.

By the way how do you like the Ballistix? I'm about to get some. I hate my OCZ Gold I keep burning them out.


----------



## King Nothing

Ok took out the OCZ Gold and put in some Kinston Value Ram and I got THIS

VID 1.275
CPU Core 1.46
CPU FSB 1.5
Memory 1.825
SPP 1.55
MCP 1.625
Idle temps are about 32 and who knows on load since its not stable.

This thing is not stable for benchmarks but i'm typing on these settings right now, so atlest I know I'm close. Any thoughts on the final tweak??

Just got a barely used DFI UT P35-T2R, so i'm gonna be switching into this in a few days as soon as I get my new Crucial Ballistix in. I am done with OCZ, atleast the gold version.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

i would say just increase the Vcore some more


----------



## JumJum

Well lowered my overclock a little, had been running at 4.0 and 1.275 for 24/7 but moved my pc from down in the basement to upstairs so lowered to 3.5 and 1.20. Also lowered because i moved it out of my tech bench into a really cheap case with no fans...no fans at all. Running the case with side off for now.


----------



## THE-ENIGMA

i know it's not stable but my motherboard is too bad for overclocking

i've reatched 4.33 Ghz with E5400 2.7 stock
my motherboard have 1333mhz limit i've tried everything possible

here's my validate










i'll informe u with stability resaults


----------



## THE-ENIGMA

here's some attatchment

3dmark vantage @ 3.66 Ghz vs 4.33 Ghz
and memory benchmark @ 4.33 Ghz

LET"S LOL EVERY ONE


----------



## neverpoointheeye

thread started here http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...tle-e5200.html

Pentium Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz
2x OCZ 2048 MBytes 400MHz DDR2 PC2-6400
2x OCZ 1024 MBytes 400MHz DDR2 PC2-6400

I am looking to get to 3.5GHz and no more. Would/Could this be stable 24/7?

Any recommendations for my settings? I have a P5E-VM HDMI MB and I could really use a hand on what needs and can be changed.

CPU ratio setting.
FSB freq
PCIE freq
FSB strap to NB
Cpu Volt.
DRAM volt.
NB volt.

is this everything?

And here is where you come in to save the day. Please by all means make a recommendation on number(s) to change to. Or tell me exactly what I need to do. The guides I have read make my head hurt. Ram speed vs NB CPU voltage and .... yeah I know I suck.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neverpoointheeye* 
thread started here http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...tle-e5200.html

Pentium Dual-Core CPU E5200 @ 2.50GHz
2x OCZ 2048 MBytes 400MHz DDR2 PC2-6400
2x OCZ 1024 MBytes 400MHz DDR2 PC2-6400

I am looking to get to 3.5GHz and no more. Would/Could this be stable 24/7?

Any recommendations for my settings? I have a P5E-VM HDMI MB and I could really use a hand on what needs and can be changed.

CPU ratio setting.
FSB freq
PCIE freq
FSB strap to NB
Cpu Volt.
DRAM volt.
NB volt.

is this everything?

And here is where you come in to save the day. Please by all means make a recommendation on number(s) to change to. Or tell me exactly what I need to do. The guides I have read make my head hurt. Ram speed vs NB CPU voltage and .... yeah I know I suck.

3.5GHz should be just adjusting FSB, making sure RAM is at or under spec and increasing CPU volts.


----------



## neverpoointheeye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
3.5GHz should be just adjusting FSB, making sure RAM is at or under spec and increasing CPU volts.

ok so this is good to try you think, any advice?

cpu ratio - 11
FSB - 335
CPU volt - 1.35
FSB strap to NB - 333 Mhz
DRAM volt - 1.8
NB volt 1.26


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neverpoointheeye* 
ok so this is good to try you think, any advice?

cpu ratio - 11
FSB - 335
CPU volt - 1.35
FSB strap to NB - 333 Mhz
DRAM volt - 1.8
NB volt 1.26

I think you'll need much less vCore than that. Maybe 1.25V will work. Other than that they look pretty good to me.


----------



## neverpoointheeye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I think you'll need much less vCore than that. Maybe 1.25V will work. Other than that they look pretty good to me.

Tried it, but it boots to black screen.

hrrrmmmmm, Vcore? that the CPU volt?
Any ideas on what to try next?

Ok I can get it to book with a multiplier of 11 and FSB 290

I left all the other settings on auto except CPU volts, I have a 1.30
How can I get a read out of what GHz im at now?


----------



## racle

My first overclocked CPU ever, runs stable at 3.56ghz.
MOBO: Asus P5QL PRO
CPU cooler: Coolink Corator DS, tempatures was max 48°C on OCCT test. Cooler is in silent mode at bios

Memory timings are 6-6-6-18 (don't know how to overclock ram, but that was only working compination) and ram is set little over 900mhz (got 2x 2gb kingston 800mhz ddr2)
VCore is set to 1.325

CPU-Z validator
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1542654

OCCT: test succesfull
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3556104/kuvat/e5200_occt.jpg

If you have any idea how to get more out of that, i really would like to know







Cooler can handle more overclocking







Only bottleneck can be then mobo..


----------



## wongwarren

My overclock on this chip using a Gigabyte G31M-ES2L. Memory multiplier at 2.66, voltage at 1.4V, FSB voltage at +0.2V, RAM voltage at 2.1V.CPU-Z Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547035


----------



## owbert

offtopic: can anyone else tell me the clockspeed range they seeing with cpu throttle on at default clockspeeds?


----------



## wongwarren

My maximum overclock on E5200:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1548879


----------



## zamolxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren;11719370*
> My overclock on this chip using a Gigabyte G31M-ES2L. Memory multiplier at 2.66, voltage at 1.4V, FSB voltage at +0.2V, RAM voltage at 2.1V.CPU-Z Validation:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1547035


have you manage to increase the CPU speed?


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamolxe*


have you manage to increase the CPU speed?


What do mean?? The CPU speed was originally 2.5GHz.. I overclocked it to 3.75GHz.. Lemme ask you, have I managed to increase the CPU speed??


----------



## spakkker

@Wongwarren - you aren't using enough volts for a maximum o/c.


----------



## snkmad

Well guys i just got myself an E8400 and Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L.
My old E5200 and Gigabyte G31M-S2L i gave to my brother, although he won't O/C it anymore, since i kept the cooler.

I didn't achieved higher speeds with my former CPU(3.25Ghz), but it was really fun and interesting learning the whole OC process on C2D plataform. I thank all here who helped me, directly or by posting their experiences and findings.

Time to edit my signature, and look for the E8400 - Overclocking thread


----------



## spar

I overclocked my E5200 a year and a half ago. About 8 months ago, I got weird errors and I had to downclock my CPU and RAM a little bit. I couldve pumped more volts thru it, but I wanted my OC to last. Currently running around 3.3Ghz, I'll make some screenies tonight and do some benchmarks. But my E5200 is still going strong, Vcore is 1.368 on 100% load, my CPU is around 2 years old, and still kicks ass


----------



## xxrabid93

Been benching an e5200. Max valid so far on normal air:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1581665
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2102304_xxrabid93_cpu_z_core_2_e5200_2.5ghz_4633.68_mhz

Not too bad, pretty sure i can eek a bit more out at ambient temps. Then cold air, then dice (or SS or cascade if i finally get one).

Oh yes, one thing i found interesting. I have been benching this chip on a DFI LP P35 T2R and a Biostar Tpower i45. On wprime 32m, the boards times are almost equal for the same settings. But in SuperPi 1m and Pifast, the Biostar is almost 1 full second behind the DFI's times with the exact same settings.







Are all P45's slower than P35's in those benches, or does it just happen to be these boards?

SuperPi 1m: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2098936_xxrabid93_superpi_core_2_e5200_2.5ghz_12sec_656ms
Wprime 32m: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2098944_xxrabid93_wprime_32m_core_2_e5200_2.5ghz_17sec_31ms
Pifast: http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2098938_xxrabid93_pifast_core_2_e5200_2.5ghz_23.38_sec


----------



## xxrabid93

a bit more 4703mhz AIR
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1583683
http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/2102898_


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Nice speeds dude.

Max i got was 4.512 on a hyper 212. What sort of ambient temps do you have?


----------



## robotica62

Here's what I got out of a 60 dollar ASUS P5G41C-M...pretty unbelievable considering what people across the net have to say about this particular board....however a major part of this overclock is the ram...DDR2 800 Mhz on one slot, to save money and DDR2 1066 ram on another (which was about 10 dollars more)...the timings are identical and voltages for both chips are identical, just the 800 mhz version was a little cheaper. Alltogether I spent 300 bucks to put this together, including the single slot HD4850 and I am getting 3.5 GHZ 24/7 STABLE OVERCLOCK out of a 80 dollar E5200HAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Windows 7 reports a 6.7 under calcs per sec and mem per sec, HAAAA!!!! Matches up favorably with a stock low end i5-430........


----------



## robotica62

Oh yea and I barely touched the voltages to keep things stable and make the components last, overall AWESOME! and considering what people say about this board (P5G41C-M)...the really interesting thing about this board is it's capability to use DDR3 mem as well, 1333, this would provide a huge overclock over the 1 Ghz increase I am getting already (from mixed DDR2 1066/800)...I can probably hit 4 Ghz and beyond with the DDR3 mem, all without changing the CPU HAHA!!! Oh and the temps I get are on Air...who needs the headaches caused by water-cooling...:/


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Here mine at 3.3Ghz with a crap board. lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1598008


----------



## robotica62

I checked it out, and first off, your cpu voltage is low, mine's at 1.288, which is still very stable and provides more headroom to reach the speeds I am getting, you could get a whole lot more than 3.3 out of that board, especially considering it doesn't use the G41 "value" chipset like mine does, mine is actually worse for overclocking since it's an ich7 mated to the cheapie G41 northbridge...you can pass me in your overclock if you just bump up the cpu voltage to match mine, you could probably do 3.65-7 GHz using the same voltage as me!!!

Other thoughts: The 945 is an older chipset than the G41, however like the G31 these have been known to actually overclock better than the G41 can...the only reason I went for this board is it's mATX form factor and ability to use DDR3 and support all of the last 775 CPU's.


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robotica62*









I checked it out, and first off, your cpu voltage is low, mine's at 1.288, which is still very stable and provides more headroom to reach the speeds I am getting, you could get a whole lot more than 3.3 out of that board, especially considering it doesn't use the G41 "value" chipset like mine does, mine is actually worse for overclocking since it's an ich7 mated to the cheapie G41 northbridge...you can pass me in your overclock if you just bump up the cpu voltage to match mine, you could probably do 3.65-7 GHz using the same voltage as me!!!

Other thoughts: The 945 is an older chipset than the G41, however like the G31 these have been known to actually overclock better than the G41 can...the only reason I went for this board is it's mATX form factor and ability to use DDR3 and support all of the last 775 CPU's.










You should fill out your specs. And I said this crap board compared to my two systems that I had build my self. This system just replace my old HP dektop wife gave me the ok to build a small syetem under 250 for now. I think 3.3Ghz is a fair overclock with stock cooler. I will be going with water over the summer and building a better system for my self and this one will be my wife.


----------



## robotica62

Yea, I am new to the site....would love to fill out my specs, uh, how do you that on here...hehe doh!


----------



## robotica62

Oh I didn't notice you are using a stock cooler, oh!!!


----------



## robotica62

Well in that case that is an excellent increase then! If you increase the voltages your temps might be a bit too much...


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robotica62*


Yea, I am new to the site....would love to fill out my specs, uh, how do you that on here...hehe doh!


Under User CP and then Edit system


----------



## richierich1212

So I downgraded from a 1055T to E5200 until Bulldozer is released. So far 3.5GHz only takes 1.28v, 3.6GHz seems to take 1.36v, and 3.7GHz needs 1.412v. What gives? lol.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richierich1212;12087473*
> So I downgraded from a 1055T to E5200 until Bulldozer is released. So far 3.5GHz only takes 1.28v, 3.6GHz seems to take 1.36v, and 3.7GHz needs 1.412v. What gives? lol.


1.475V took me to 4.5GHz on DICE. Think you're adjusting the wrong voltage.


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12087480*
> 1.475V took me to 4.5GHz on DICE. Think you're adjusting the wrong voltage.


Well I've adjusted the CPU Voltage NB Voltage and VTT Voltage. I don't know what CPU GTL REF0, CPU GTL REF1, NB GTL REF, and ICH Voltage do, so I left those on auto.


----------



## robotica62

"You should fill out your specs. And I said this crap board compared to my two systems that I had build my self. This system just replace my old HP dektop wife gave me the ok to build a small syetem under 250 for now. I think 3.3Ghz is a fair overclock with stock cooler. I will be going with water over the summer and building a better system for my self and this one will be my wife. "
Junior Daisy

My specs are now posted...heehee


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Here is my overclock E5200 @ 3.863GHz stable.


----------



## robotica62

Junior Daisy, is the Scythe Ninfa plus better than the Katana at cooling? The katana was a cheapie cooler I got only because it's compatible with all the major socket types out there...including LGA1156, 1366, 775, AM3/2


----------



## JuniorDaisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robotica62;12127634*
> Junior Daisy, is the Scythe Ninfa plus better than the Katana at cooling? The katana was a cheapie cooler I got only because it's compatible with all the major socket types out there...including LGA1156, 1366, 775, AM3/2


Don't know sorry paid $20 for it figured had to be better then the stock one.


----------



## robotica62

Well at the moment I am memory limited since my board goes up via the memory clock speed, which is why I am pushing 933 mhz on my DDR2 at the moment, I ordered some 1333 DDR3 though, and as soon as that arrives I will get much more out of my e5200, heck I might pass you ;^)


----------



## robotica62

Mine was 30 dollars...here's a pic of my system internals (it's a tiny doodoo mid-tower, like it though since it's steel and heavy for it's dimensions, this is better since it releases less emi:gunner:


----------



## robotica62

It's an old Emachines tower from 2005, they made doodoo computers however their cases are well-built and sturdy...makes it painful to carry for a lanparty though lol!!!!


----------



## robotica62

BTW I know this is unrelated however the performance is so monstrous I just had to post this for bragging rights....this is from my fastest machine which I built a while ago when the i7 craze started....it's a d0 stepping I got off of ebay for a cheaper price...man has it stood up to some overclocking, I can get into the 4.0 Ghz club with this.


----------



## robotica62

How surprising if I could somehow get my e5200 to match that!!!!


----------



## Black_Echo

Hi guys!I'm beginner at clocking so im asking for help from users that already tested this.So i want to overclock my E5200 to 3.5Ghz.My request is if someone can give me any good and stable specs to achieve that.Like core voltage and ram speed calibration.Im waiting for new proper cooling so now i just collect data.Maybe somewhere in this thread is mentioned before but is pretty big to inspect it.Thanks in advance.

Edit:I think my mainboard is good for overclock cuz in bios i can change multiplier and core vol. and etc. manually.


----------



## nolonger

Try 1.3v vCore, 12.5x multiplier and 280MHz FSB. Your RAM should automatically go to relaxed settings.


----------



## Black_Echo

Ok thanks for the replay in 2-3 days ill get my cooler and will start trying.

Edit:I tried to do it just to see without to aplly anything and when i set 280mhz fsb my dram auto changes it looks like this in bios

-----------------DRAM Performance Control--------
Performance Enhance [Turbo] (but i have note that after overclock it whould be good to change it ot Standart

|G| MCH Frequency Latch (Auto)
Sys Memory Multiplier (SPD) (Auto)
Memory Frequency 800 1120 (On default fsb mhZ this 1120 was 800) 
and timings are 6-6-6-18.
So this is safe or not?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Black_Echo*


Ok thanks for the replay in 2-3 days ill get my cooler and will start trying.

Edit:I tried to do it just to see without to aplly anything and when i set 280mhz fsb my dram auto changes it looks like this in bios

-----------------DRAM Performance Control--------
Performance Enhance [Turbo] (but i have note that after overclock it whould be good to change it ot Standart

|G| MCH Frequency Latch (Auto)
Sys Memory Multiplier (SPD) (Auto)
Memory Frequency 800 1120 (On default fsb mhZ this 1120 was 800) 
and timings are 6-6-6-18.
So this is safe or not?


It would help if you filled out your system specs. What memory are you running?


----------



## Black_Echo

I give you two screens from cpuz for my memory.

http://img407.imageshack.us/i/96810535.png/
http://img80.imageshack.us/i/75687738.png/

My mainboard:Gigabyte GA-EP43-S3L (2 PCI, 4 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Videocard:Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT (512MB 256bit)


----------



## nolonger

You would probably have to lower the memory divider so you keep it close to 800MHz.


----------



## Black_Echo

I tried some variations and cloasest values to 800 are these.
1.747Mhz
2.700Mhz
3.840Mhz
Others are at least 100 below or above 800.
Wich is best?And shoud i change memory voltage also?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black_Echo;12136120*
> I tried some variations and cloasest values to 800 are these.
> 1.747Mhz
> 2.700Mhz
> 3.840Mhz
> Others are at least 100 below or above 800.
> Wich is best?And shoud i change memory voltage also?


I'd use 840MHz. Shouldn't have to change memory voltage.


----------



## Skiivari

Ok guys, 4ghz, stable.
vcore 1.4125 in bios, 1.4 idle, 1.36-1.38 load


----------



## robotica62

Well, looks like yet again I have bested my own previous overclock by an effective 200Mhz increase, and it's 100% stable...I ran three different virus scans, defragment session, and a mp3 playback at the same time, no crash....so it should be prime stable, never went past 55C!!! CPU was hitting 100% for about 3 hours!!! Here are current settings, and before for reference...:^)


----------



## robotica62

Skiivari, what are your temps idle, and under load with the clockspeed you posted...I am getting 44/49 idle, 58 max...with 3600 @ 12.0x300, 1200 downclocked DDR3 for stability since my voltage is higher than it's rated.


----------



## Smoblikat

Add me to the list of peeps
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1641601


----------



## robotica62

OOOOOOH, just an update going on 2 hours in ORTHOS CPU FFT's @ 3.7 GHZ!!! (Previously 3.6)...........INSANE!!!!!!!! Will update results later!!!


----------



## robotica62

Looks like I am going to have to update my specs on this site....hehe!!!


----------



## robotica62

Staying between 63-65C the whole time, impressive considering it's all housed in the thickest steel emachines case you can get from back in the P4 days...we're talkin 12-gauge steel here, heavy too!!! just the way I like it :^)


----------



## A.C.Sanchez

Need your help fellow E5200 owners. Looking to sell my E5200, would love to do it on this site, but can't do it without 35 rep I guess? Anybody mind repping an E5200 guy who has hit 4+ GHz?









/shameless plug.


----------



## mystvearn

Hi,

New here. I just wanted to know if it is viable to OC the E5200? I've just added another 4 gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 ram jus to increase performance. My current CPU (without the additional 4gb ram) develops sudden slowdown like few seconds when I'm browsing the web. The slowdown also occurs seems like set intervals. I am not sure what the problem is but FF is consuming some 500mb ram now.

I found out that buying a new quadcore CPU is just too expansive at Â£127 cheapest. If I take the OC route, I will spend about Â£20 on a Coolermaster Hyper212 Plus. Since a lot of people have the same gigabyte EP43-DS3L board-might as well ask here. I'm looking for a decent OC so that I could do more work without this random slowdowns affecting my work.

My current specs are:

Quote:



CPU: Intel E-5200. Graphics: Saphire Radeon 4770 HD 512 MB. Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP43-DS3L. Memory: Corsair XMS2 Xtreme Performance 8 GB (4 x 2 GB), Chasis: Antec Three Hundred. PSU: Corsair CX400W. Optical Drive: Sony Optiarc SATA DVD +-RW. Storage: 1xSeagate Barracuda, 1xWD Caviar 7200.12 500GB SATA. Peripherals: Dell E1905EP 19" UltraSharp LCD; LG M227WD (Dual screen), HP 4180, Printer Philiphs HP 890,Creative gigaworks T20. OS: Win 7 64-bit



Any suggestions on what the best stable OC settings? I turn on my pc whole day-so it must be able to whitstand that.


----------



## Skiivari

@robotica:
I have a full aluminum 65nm stock cooler (nice and thick) in an antec 300, so good ventilation, and my E5200 has been lapped, and now my load temp is 65C on both cores and cpu in orthos, and idle is 38 on cores and 25 on cpu.. But remember, the idle's aren't accurate








Oh yeah and nice overclock!


----------



## mystvearn

Unfortunately I have not lapped my CPU or GPU. I keep failing when I use the ET6 software (included in gigabyte)-placing anything at the higher two levels. The case should have enough ventilation as it is. I've just bought a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Plus-just to get it more stable. I've noticed that if I OC higher-the system is fast but does not run smoothly. I am suspecting that I need to manually do it in the bios rather than rely on some software.


----------



## robotica62

Hey thanks Skiivari, the best part is I did it all using a case that was never designed for this purpose, the only issue I have is the vacuum cleaner sound I have to deal with everytime I run my machine, at least the 8 fans keep the parts cool like yours. I do believe with a more expensive case like your Antec 300 I could definetely achieve some nastier overclock like you did....then again a case like that wouldn't fit in my space so I have to make do with what i've got, which as you said is nice nonetheless, thanks again! How do I get more rep as I also own a 920 D0 overclocked stable a 4.1 GHZ? My e5200 consumes less juice which is why I still prefer it for daily tasks :^)


----------



## robotica62

Here's my updated system spec's...


----------



## Nugz_OC

Heres the max I have been able to hit. My memory is crap and so I am unstable as hell at 4Ghz but I am at a stable 3.5 setup so I am happy.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1654740


----------



## mystvearn

Here is my setup. Decided aginst going higher as I want the 34C idle temp


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I was previously running an e5400, and was only able to take it to 3.6GHz. I was GPU shopping, and noticed e5700's were only $60, so I picked one up to mess with. Easily got it to 4GHz @ 1.4V, about 55 C overnight load temps. Not bad for the price at all. I haven't messed with it any further, I was dying to try my new video card, so I just left it at 4GHz. I wonder if these e5*** series chips might be more FSB wall limited than actual operating frequency. Because both my chips top at at around the same FSB, a really low one I might add (266-ish FSB). I have an e2160 and an e4300 that both do 400+ FSB on this board, so it's not my board, unless it's some sort of incompatibility between the newer 45nm processors or something. But anyway, the 15x multiplier of the e5700 let me get to 4GHz where my e5400 would only do 3.6GHz. And the price difference between the two CPU's is next to nothing, so it may be worth it for anyone considering picking up an e5*** series might want to get one with a high multi. Just thoughts all of this.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12393902*
> I was previously running an e5400, and was only able to take it to 3.6GHz. I was GPU shopping, and noticed e5700's were only $60, so I picked one up to mess with. Easily got it to 4GHz @ 1.4V, about 55 C overnight load temps. Not bad for the price at all. I haven't messed with it any further, I was dying to try my new video card, so I just left it at 4GHz. I wonder if these e5*** series chips might be more FSB wall limited than actual operating frequency. Because both my chips top at at around the same FSB, a really low one I might add (266-ish FSB). I have an e2160 and an e4300 that both do 400+ FSB on this board, so it's not my board, unless it's some sort of incompatibility between the newer 45nm processors or something. But anyway, the 15x multiplier of the e5700 let me get to 4GHz where my e5400 would only do 3.6GHz. And the price difference between the two CPU's is next to nothing, so it may be worth it for anyone considering picking up an e5*** series might want to get one with a high multi. Just thoughts all of this.


My E5200 capped around 360MHz or so. Granted I'm not an expert on 775, but I think someone more experienced could do at least 380MHz. 266MHz is nothing. You're missing something.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12394044*
> My E5200 capped around 360MHz or so. Granted I'm not an expert on 775, but I think someone more experienced could do at least 380MHz. 266MHz is nothing. You're missing something.


I wouldn't understand what though is the thing, I've had this board for forever, and it does 400+ FSB without issue, just not when these two e5*** series CPU's I have are installed. Doesn't make sense to me either man, I've been wondering WTH for months now. I keep swapping the e4300 in just to make sure it still does 400 FSB, and it does. I run that one at 3.2GHz (8x400), can go to 3.4GHz, but it needs a lot of voltage. So I don't know, I've even tried three different BIOS for my board, including the most recent, to see if that changed anything, but it's all the same. I would honestly think that my board was broken if it wasn't for the fact it runs perfectly fine with other CPU's. Oh well, for now 4.0GHz stable is still descent enough even at only 266 FSB. I am running BFBC2 at 1920x1200, maxed out, at 30-90 FPS, where @ 3.6GHz and a GTX 460 I was getting 10-45. I'm still after a Q9550 anyway. Honestly though, my board has always been temperamental, though 100% stable once you find the settings it likes. I'll play around with it some more I guess. OCing is a chore now for me, used to be fun.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Well this is from a while ago but i got a really nice overclock on my E5200

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1057005

I was being limited by temperature, im really wishing i hadnt sold it :/

I think with one of those e5700s in it 5GHz on water cooling might not be out of the question. I mean you only need a bus frequency of 334.

I need a server so i am now thinking about picking up a similar board to my old one and buying an e5700 just to play around with and throw it in a server when im done.


----------



## robotica62

JESUS CHRIST!!! Petrolhead, what were your temps at that clock speed, I have 3.7 GHZ rock stable and at 100% both cores top out at 65C, which is hot! Actually kinda scary.....gotta have A/C on to lower it to 55-58C...fortunately the duct blows straight at the case, so my temps go down every time the A/C kicks on, nice







....however I would NEVER attempt anything past 4.0 on the E5200, it just isn't safe and besides, at 3.9 GHZ I'm already in the 7's in Windows "7"....so any faster is unnecessarily unsafe for the chip and possibly board and heck maybe the PSU...gotta know your limits and with air cooling 4.0 is it for the E5200...and that's incredibly fast. Water cooling is different of course, just beware if the water core cracks, there goes your investment, check out this video I found on youtube, [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHHk7fB_h1Q[/ame] , now that is real and safe "liquid cooling"!


----------



## robotica62

I read somewhere the e5200 can take up to 70C safely....


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead;12401557*
> Well this is from a while ago but i got a really nice overclock on my E5200
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1057005
> 
> I was being limited by temperature, im really wishing i hadnt sold it :/
> 
> I think with one of those e5700s in it 5GHz on water cooling might not be out of the question. I mean you only need a bus frequency of 334.
> 
> I need a server so i am now thinking about picking up a similar board to my old one and buying an e5700 just to play around with and throw it in a server when im done.


Very nice. Once I get some more time, I might see if I can push my e5700 any further. Like I said, I set it to 4GHz right away and just left it so I could game and stuff. It's taking between 1.375 and 1.4V to be stable at 4GHz, though there is not a lot of voltage headroom left to play with. Temps are still great, about 55 C after an overnight load. I hear 1.45V is the most the 45nm chips should have, but I might try 1.5V since I am on water. I get 30000 CPU points in 3DMark Vantage now with the current OC. Not bad I don't think for a $60 CPU.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I didnt have water cooling back when i had my e5200, i was running on a cooler master hyper 212.

I was stable at 4GHz with about 1.3v iirc, i never went over 1.45v, as you can see in my validation.

My temperatures were way out of the "safe" zone. When i was at 4.512 i hit 112C when i ran a stress program. I know people will say im crazy, but it was only for a few seconds and silicon will not get immediate damage if it is under 120C.

I have been very criticized by people about what i did and the temps i ran, so i don't need to be told again.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


I didnt have water cooling back when i had my e5200, i was running on a cooler master hyper 212.

I was stable at 4GHz with about 1.3v iirc, i never went over 1.45v, as you can see in my validation.

My temperatures were way out of the "safe" zone. When i was at 4.512 i hit 112C when i ran a stress program. I know people will say im crazy, but it was only for a few seconds and silicon will not get immediate damage if it is under 120C.

I have been very criticized by people about what i did and the temps i ran, so i don't need to be told again.


It was just for Validation, and you were aware of what your were doing. I mean, I wouldn't personally do it. But it sounds like my temps are pretty nice then considering the clocks and voltage I have.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12395354*
> I wouldn't understand what though is the thing, I've had this board for forever, and it does 400+ FSB without issue, just not when these two e5*** series CPU's I have are installed. Doesn't make sense to me either man, I've been wondering WTH for months now. I keep swapping the e4300 in just to make sure it still does 400 FSB, and it does. I run that one at 3.2GHz (8x400), can go to 3.4GHz, but it needs a lot of voltage. So I don't know, I've even tried three different BIOS for my board, including the most recent, to see if that changed anything, but it's all the same. I would honestly think that my board was broken if it wasn't for the fact it runs perfectly fine with other CPU's. Oh well, for now 4.0GHz stable is still descent enough even at only 266 FSB. I am running BFBC2 at 1920x1200, maxed out, at 30-90 FPS, where @ 3.6GHz and a GTX 460 I was getting 10-45. I'm still after a Q9550 anyway. Honestly though, my board has always been temperamental, though 100% stable once you find the settings it likes. I'll play around with it some more I guess. OCing is a chore now for me, used to be fun.


Have you tried a different multiplier (lower)?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12406194*
> Have you tried a different multiplier (lower)?


Yeah, and they both (e5400 and e5700) top out at the same FSB, but less CPU clock obviously. Even if I drop it to 6, I still am only getting 266-ish FSB out of each of them. Weird.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12406734*
> Yeah, and they both (e5400 and e5700) top out at the same FSB, but less CPU clock obviously. Even if I drop it to 6, I still am only getting 266-ish FSB out of each of them. Weird.


Have you tried setting 300MHz FSB? FSB holes could be the culprit.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson;12405260*
> It was just for Validation, and you were aware of what your were doing. I mean, I wouldn't personally do it. But it sounds like my temps are pretty nice then considering the clocks and voltage I have.


Not very many people have your outlook, i did it because i could afford a new processor if i burned it out, if i couldnt then i wouldnt have done it. Temperatures were on the edge whilst running at 4ghz, i didnt expect much out of one of the cheapest coolers you can buy. I think i was getting high 70s, maybe touching 80 every now and then. That was using intel burn test so nothing in the real world ever came close to making my cpu hit those temps so i was happy enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12406813*
> Have you tried setting 300MHz FSB? FSB holes could be the culprit.


I would whole heartedly recommend this. I got a fsb hole around 333mhz and i thought i was stuffed, then i bumped up the bus speed by 20 mhz or so and it booted again. Another thing you can play around with is fsb strap settings, if your mobo has the setting it will be set to auto. It will most likely have 4 different bus speeds, set it to the one which is below what your current bus speed is (did that make any sense?) This will help alleviate fsb holes.

Then if you want to get really into it you can start playing with clock skews, but they only come into effect when you are at really high frequencies (they also require heaps of restarts).

Also something which was neccessary to get stable at 4ghz was to increase the voltage of both the northbridge and the clock driver (cant remember exactly what that is called in the bios).

have fun ( if some of the stuff didnt make sense its because its 2am and i just got home


----------



## robotica62

"I would whole heartedly recommend this. I got a fsb hole around 333mhz and i thought i was stuffed, then i bumped up the bus speed by 20 mhz or so and it booted again. Another thing you can play around with is fsb strap settings, if your mobo has the setting it will be set to auto. It will most likely have 4 different bus speeds, set it to the one which is below what your current bus speed is (did that make any sense?) This will help alleviate fsb holes.

Then if you want to get really into it you can start playing with clock skews, but they only come into effect when you are at really high frequencies (they also require heaps of restarts).

Also something which was neccessary to get stable at 4ghz was to increase the voltage of both the northbridge and the clock driver (cant remember exactly what that is called in the bios).

have fun ( if some of the stuff didnt make sense its because its 2am and i just got home "

Everything you said makes perfect sense, I already have my voltages locked down in my BIOS, and I get a completely stable 3.7 GHZ, which not everyone can get to on their E5200's, In my case, hehe no pun intended...the issue is that due to the limited overclocking capability of this cheapie 60 dollar board, granted it's really nice for being 60 dollars!!! However the issue is that the CPU can't be safely overclocked anymore than what it is number one because of the voltage, as I am near 1.5 v at the moment....1.472 to be exact, interesting it seems to fluctuate sometimes between as low as 1.416-1.472..is this normal???..also it seems to average 1.45 and second the temps, I read somewhere that 70C is the safe limit for the E5200, I am currently on the edge @ 69 100% max......so in my case unless I get some other cooling solution maybe I can top out at 4.....however at the rate my volts are it's a little scary....Any ideas??? (P5G41C-M is the board model from ASUS)


----------



## mcpetrolhead

not all processors are made the same.

I have only seen one or two chips that have even come close to what my e5200 could do.

Regarding the fluctuations in your voltage i would try enabling load line calibration (LLC), this should help keep the voltage more stable. Apart from that theres not much more i can say that will help. I havent overclocked a 775 system for over a year now and so my memory is a bit fuzzy.


----------



## mystvearn

After OC my E5200 fto 3.3ghz I noticed that when I turn o the computer the computer turns on for 1 sec, then turns off for 1 second before turning on again for the full boot. This only occurs after I overclock. Is this normal for the motherboard?

Is anyone getting a weird startup sequence of their E5200 with the gigabyte EP43-DS3L?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mystvearn*


After OC my E5200 fto 3.3ghz I noticed that when I turn o the computer the computer turns on for 1 sec, then turns off for 1 second before turning on again for the full boot. This only occurs after I overclock. Is this normal for the motherboard?

Is anyone getting a weird startup sequence of their E5200 with the gigabyte EP43-DS3L?


I get that on my Asus Rampage Formula if I turn the PSU off. I believe it's used to discharge static if there is any.


----------



## mystvearn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12444276*
> I get that on my Asus Rampage Formula if I turn the PSU off. I believe it's used to discharge static if there is any.


So its quite normal and will not damage the pc in the long run then? I do turn off the pc when I go to sleep and I only notice this when I turn on the socket plug-then directly turn on the computer. After that I don't turn off the computer for the whole day.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystvearn;12445401*
> So its quite normal and will not damage the pc in the long run then? I do turn off the pc when I go to sleep and I only notice this when I turn on the socket plug-then directly turn on the computer. After that I don't turn off the computer for the whole day.


Yea, it's absolutely normal.


----------



## mystvearn

Thanks for the reply


----------



## robotica62

MCPetrolhead, my board is soooo cheapie it has no LoadLine Calibration setting!!!! (the closest setting is some fixed 4 phase power setting, maybe that setting perhaps???) HHHMMMMM, wonder if this cheapie board can push the e5200 higher....I have hit 3.8 GHZ, though it's unstable due to voltage fluctuations, at 3.7 even with voltage fluctuating rock-solid though....did 9 hours under ORTHOS and passed both rounds of torture testing which is where I am now...still believe there's still some more untapped potential though...


----------



## mcpetrolhead

When i built my e5200 rig i did alot of research on the motherboard before i bought it. I was planning from the very beginning to overclock it so i looked for a board which had the best BIOS options.

Now not many good quality 775 boards are being made because there is no market for them, so if you can pick up a nice second hand board you might be able to push it further.


----------



## robotica62

Ok, the only issue with that'd be DDR3 support as it does add some bandwidth increase...my current board is using DDR3 mem...


----------



## wongwarren

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1690276


----------



## Secret Dragoon

I only created an account because I wanted to say how amazing the E5x000 series is - well I wanted to create an account a while ago but I didn't have a PC good enough (still don't). But whenever I get a good GPU I guess I'll be happy.

So I got a Lenovo IdeaCentre K300 5316-XF7 for Christmas (college present really) and I was really disappointed with the fact I couldn't build a new computer - something I had wanted to do for a while. Picked this gem out because I had faith in Intel and it paid off.

Used setFSB and cranked the baby up to 3.5 stable, Even if it's only a 33MHz Jump (200 > 233) I really think that that's great for an OEM Processor. I wish I could change RAM settings so I could take it to 4GHz (RAM errors start happening around 250MHz-ish). Going to check into lowering multipliers and seeing if that'll help a bit.

38C Idle / 50C underload (Intel Burntest) =D And that's stock Fan!

Me @ 3.6 a while ago (Stable, but I don't trust it.)


----------



## inter_stella

here is my oc.
http://img851.imageshack.us/i/2011031204h10cpu1.png/
http://img703.imageshack.us/i/2011031204h10vcore.png/
wanted to ask: is it safe to use this voltage - oc all the time?
temp stays under under or equal 55 c while playing BC2, very cpu intensive game. thanks.

EDIT: by safe i meant how long this cpu gonna last. 1 year enough


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inter_stella;12699434*
> here is my oc.
> http://img851.imageshack.us/i/2011031204h10cpu1.png/
> http://img703.imageshack.us/i/2011031204h10vcore.png/
> wanted to ask: is it safe to use this voltage - oc all the time?
> temp stays under under or equal 55 c while playing BC2, very cpu intensive game. thanks.
> 
> EDIT: by safe i meant how long this cpu gonna last. 1 year enough


Voltages are kinda high, but I figure it should last a year with a little degradation.


----------



## inter_stella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12703992*
> Voltages are kinda high, but I figure it should last a year with a little degradation.


Thanks for your answer.This clock speed is the only way to play BC2 @ 1920res. its lcd's native so any other resolution looks like crap. if you say 1 year, even six months is okay. maybe I can afford a q9550 till then.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inter_stella;12751829*
> Thanks for your answer.This clock speed is the only way to play BC2 @ 1920res. its lcd's native so any other resolution looks like crap. if you say 1 year, even six months is okay. maybe I can afford a q9550 till then.


At that point I'd try to get Sandy Bridge or even P55/X58. Used components are cheap here on the OCN marketplace.


----------



## yeyoo

hi all









i'm in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1693423


----------



## vikas.sm

Hi,

I'm claiming my rightful place on the list.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120916

Freq : 4791.72 MHz (383.34 * 12.5)

Regards,
Vikas S M


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikas.sm;13212901*
> Hi,
> 
> I'm claiming my rightful place on the list.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1120916
> 
> Freq : 4791.72 MHz (383.34 * 12.5)
> 
> Regards,
> Vikas S M


Nice overclock, unfortunately this thread hasn't been updated for a long time. What cooler were you using? i would have pumped more volts through mine (only went up to 1.41v) but temps at idle were getting out of hand







i ended up getting a 4.512ghz OC


----------



## ocman

Hi all,

It's been a long time since my last post in this thread...

I had my E5200 R0 (my current system) completed 20 runs of IBT 2.5 @ 4GHz with my RAMs @ 533 MHz.

VCore = 1.4V
NB = 1.2V
DRAM = 2.1V
CPL = 11
All 8 Pull-Ins = Enabled
All else voltages = manually set to default (minimum)


----------



## nolonger

Very nice! I'm not sure if it's my brother's motherboard or CPU, but I had to raise a couple voltages for 3.75GHz to be stable again. Used to be doable with only vCore adjustments.


----------



## HMBR

I've been play around trying to achieve a higher clock with my e5400 r0,
before this CPU I had a e5200 m0, which would need 1.40v on bios (1.36v on CPUz) to complete 10 runs on linx (64bits) at 3.3ghz! I could run games stable at 3.75GHz with something like 1.50v on bios (1.45-1.46 on cpuz), but I didn't had enough cooling to test it further for stability, now with this r0 I can get linx stable with default vcore at 3.36ghz (1.24-1.25v on cpuz), at 3.4+ghz it failed on linx after 37 runs...

so I begin to test it with higher voltage, at 3.8ghz it was stable in games, but once again I was limited by heat, at 3.7GHz with 1.36-1.40v on CPUz the PC would freeze after +-4 runs of linx with the CPU at 74ºc, at 3.68GHz with 1.32v on cpuz it gave me an error after some 40 runs, so I lowered the clock to 3.63ghz and it passed the 100 runs I tried... so that's the best result for now...

still, I don't know if it's worth to use it like this, because I like to have EIST and C1E enabled, and when I manually change the vcore it stops lowering the voltage at idle, so with 3.36GHz it lowers to sub 2ghz with 1.07v, now it keeps at 1.32-1.34v... I don't know what sort of difference this makes to power consumption...


----------



## vikas.sm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HMBR;14109347*
> I've been play around trying to achieve a higher clock with my e5400 r0,
> before this CPU I had a e5200 m0, which would need 1.40v on bios (1.36v on CPUz) to complete 10 runs on linx (64bits) at 3.3ghz! I could run games stable at 3.75GHz with something like 1.50v on bios (1.45-1.46 on cpuz), but I didn't had enough cooling to test it further for stability, now with this r0 I can get linx stable with default vcore at 3.36ghz (1.24-1.25v on cpuz), at 3.4+ghz it failed on linx after 37 runs...
> 
> so I begin to test it with higher voltage, at 3.8ghz it was stable in games, but once again I was limited by heat, at 3.7GHz with 1.36-1.40v on CPUz the PC would freeze after +-4 runs of linx with the CPU at 74ºc, at 3.68GHz with 1.32v on cpuz it gave me an error after some 40 runs, so I lowered the clock to 3.63ghz and it passed the 100 runs I tried... so that's the best result for now...
> 
> still, I don't know if it's worth to use it like this, because I like to have EIST and C1E enabled, and when I manually change the vcore it stops lowering the voltage at idle, so with 3.36GHz it lowers to sub 2ghz with 1.07v, now it keeps at 1.32-1.34v... I don't know what sort of difference this makes to power consumption...


You can have C1E and EIST enabled for 24/7 use. The only time I disable it is for superpi runs or suicide screenshots. Voltage will also auto adjust upon idle (Maybe not as much as before but OK)


----------



## HMBR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikas.sm;14117519*
> You can have C1E and EIST enabled for 24/7 use. The only time I disable it is for superpi runs or suicide screenshots. Voltage will also auto adjust upon idle (Maybe not as much as before but OK)


yes, I have them enabled, but the MB just can't auto lower the voltage anymore when I set it manually... it only works when the voltage is in "normal" (from 1.07 to 1.25)...
so even with C1E and EIST enabled the voltage stays fixed when I select a different then "normal" voltage...
the only thing that happens is the normal vdroop.

also the clock is still lowering to mult 6x.


----------



## BLinc

Hi everyone I need some help trying to get a stable 3.5 or 3.6 OC on my E5200.

Here is my CPU-Z for what i've currently been trying to run it at 

280 * 12.5 (FSB is 1120Mhz ) I haven't run it through prime or orthos yet, but it has been fine for 2 days with just normal use but if it becomes under load during gaming the whole system freezes. If i try to change the Multiplier to a lower number i either don't post or get an error and then the only way to recover the system is to pop out the CMOS


----------



## Skiivari

Got this thingy on water and did a suicide with a comfortable voltage.
Didn't have time to tinker with the memory too much. I have an FSB wall at 355+ FSB








Can't get much higher with it properly stable. Needs too much voltage to get any gains in speed.

Blinc, you will have to up the voltage.


----------



## prince10t

Hi guys. I would like to get your opinion on my e5200 @4ghz, 2hrs OCCT stable



















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1978809


----------



## crashdummy35

Does that say 1.36v vcore..? Good job. That's one nice oc.


----------



## prince10t

^ my 4ghz didnt past 3hrs prime95. but heres a new one, I left my PC powered ON while I was sleeping.

3.8ghz 6hrs+ prime95 stable



















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979519

Im confused as to why I was able to reach this high using low vcore, considering that Im just using an old P965 motherboard + CM Hyper 212+ Antec TP550; while others need a high above normal vcore to past 3.6ghz

speaking of 3.6ghz, I can obtain that by just using default vcore.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Its all relative really, my old chip could do 4ghz @1.2888v (probably up to 1.3 ish under load) and i booted into 4.5ghz in under 1.45v (wasn't anywhere near stable though, i couldnt push the voltage because of cooling issues.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1057005


















Its really about luck of the draw with the E5200s, though it definately seems there are better average M0 revisions than there are R0s. I would also recommend running at least 2 hours of LINX stress test, the processors tend to have very late flaws, especially if you run Prime95 for over 6+ hours.


----------



## prince10t

^ thats nice dude. is that stable? I gues it is. one thing I noticed is that e5200 likes an FSB o 333 rather than 400. I cant oc properly with a FSB of 400. or maybe my P965 board limits me from doing so. anyway, Im way happy and comfortable using this than my old Athlon X2 5000+BE and Phenom 955BE. I actually sold my P955 BE just last week =D ....waiting also for BD


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead;14788773*
> Its all relative really, my old chip could do 4ghz @1.2888v (probably up to 1.3 ish under load) and i booted into 4.5ghz in under 1.45v (wasn't anywhere near stable though, i couldnt push the voltage because of cooling issues.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1057005


MCpetrolhead, I'm sure you can still push your E5200 M0 highest score to 4.8GHz or higher given the low Vcore that's required... just use a better aftermarket cpu cooler to keep the heat/temp down.









P.S. Get Cooler Master Hyper 212+ for cheap... it only cost $20 plus tax for me to get mine.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Unfortunately i am no longer in possession of that chip. Went to a good friend though. I'm not sure if it could have gotten much higher with that motherboard, i hit a pretty solid bus speed.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

4718.21 MHz
Tpower i45
Dry Ice Cooling
Nov 2010
chip long gone as well as board..


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead;15060975*
> Unfortunately i am no longer in possession of that chip. Went to a good friend though. I'm not sure if it could have gotten much higher with that motherboard, i hit a pretty solid bus speed.


Oh well...

Matt, is that you in your avatar?

Cool and a bit scary...


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Yeah its me. Everyone said it worked well with my hair


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Yeah its me. Everyone said it worked well with my hair










Well done makeup! V for Vendetta...


----------



## mcpetrolhead

It's not makeup, it's a mask


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


It's not makeup, it's a mask










umm... right.









P.S. I forget to post this here:

From X6 to X11 multiplier, and this is the highest frequency I get with 1.36V VCore on *ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo* so far:

*Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 R0 @ 3.96GHz with 1.36V VCore*


----------



## andrei832

Hi ... and wow !

The numbers i see on this thread are astronomic ..

I have a E5200 and would like to overclock it to 2.75 GHz , but i don't know much about overclocking, just some basics. The processor is still fast, even if we are in 2011 , i don't play much games , just ocasionally, but remember it ran Fallout 3 easily when i tried it. I just want to give it a plus.

So, looking at what you guys are doing , i'm thinking 2.75 should be easy. I'm looking for the safest,most stable and reliable oc that can be done.

My cooler is stock, from Intel. current idle temperature is around 33-35

It would be as easy as setting the FSB ? from 200 to 220*12.5, or there are other things that have to be taken into consideration \ modified , like voltages, memory frequency , check if the memory supports higher frequency, etc ?

What programs do you guys use to monitor cpu temperature ?

Also if you guys know a good program similar to cpu-z , but for the video card.

Thanks for your help, i'll be back with details about the memory and mb if needed.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrei832;15366946*
> Hi ... and wow !
> 
> The numbers i see on this thread are astronomic ..
> 
> I have a E5200 and would like to overclock it to 2.75 GHz , but i don't know much about overclocking, just some basics. The processor is still fast, even if we are in 2011 , i don't play much games , just ocasionally, but remember it ran Fallout 3 easily when i tried it. I just want to give it a plus.
> 
> So, looking at what you guys are doing , i'm thinking 2.75 should be easy. I'm looking for the safest,most stable and reliable oc that can be done.
> 
> My cooler is stock, from Intel. current idle temperature is around 33-35
> 
> It would be as easy as setting the FSB ? from 200 to 220*12.5, or there are other things that have to be taken into consideration \ modified , like voltages, memory frequency , check if the memory supports higher frequency, etc ?
> 
> What programs do you guys use to monitor cpu temperature ?
> 
> Also if you guys know a good program similar to cpu-z , but for the video card.
> 
> Thanks for your help, i'll be back with details about the memory and mb if needed.


Welcome to OCN andrei832!

You can definitely overclock an E5200 to 2.75GHz with default voltages or default settings.

Just go into the BIOS, find the field where it let you to change CPU FSB freq. from 200 to 220.

It could be overclocked to 3.5 or 3.6GHz even with default voltages (don't jump but try step by step).









Of course before overclocking or further assistance from others... it would be best for you to have your system info filled out first.









To do that, click onto "UserCP" on the top bar, and then click onto "Add System" on the left bar.

I got my E5200 R0 overclocked to 4GHz stable.









Have fun!


----------



## andrei832

Hey (congrats







you are really extreme) , I'll fill the system information as soon as possible.

Mine is revision M0 . what does that mean , how is that compared to yours ?

Also, another question , does your cpu underclock to 1200 MHz when it's not doing to much work , mine does , or it's because of some mb optimization , it has some energy saving stuff , it's a Gigabyte EP45 - DS3LR. Should i leave that enabled ? , it doesnt bother me ,it's not noticeable.

Also , what is the best way to overclock , leave the multiplier to 12.5 and increase just the fsb , or lower the multiplier and increase more the fsb , i saw this last way to do it on someone. I'm thinking option number 1 ?


----------



## andrei832

Lol, should i understand you got yours to 4500 mhz at some point ,since you're in the 2Ghz oc club ? well done


----------



## manjazz123

I don't understand how some of your temperatures are so low. Is something wrong with mine? I overclocked it simply by increasing the fsb, no voltage increase.

Stock @ 2.5Ghz
Idle: 36-38Â°C
Prime95: 66Â°C

OC'ed @ 3.0Ghz
Idle: 36-38Â°C
Prime95: 68Â°C

My prime95 temps (Small FFTS) seem to be a huge jump! My tower has good good air flow I would like to say. Two fans on top and one in the back blowing out. Two on the side and one in the front blowing in.

I know the stock cooler isn't that great but from searching, it seems as though everyone is getting much lower temps!


----------



## ocman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrei832*


Hey (congrats







you are really extreme) , I'll fill the system information as soon as possible.

Mine is revision M0 . what does that mean , how is that compared to yours ?

Also, another question , does your cpu underclock to 1200 MHz when it's not doing to much work , mine does , or it's because of some mb optimization , it has some energy saving stuff , it's a Gigabyte EP45 - DS3LR. Should i leave that enabled ? , it doesnt bother me ,it's not noticeable.

Also , what is the best way to overclock , leave the multiplier to 12.5 and increase just the fsb , or lower the multiplier and increase more the fsb , i saw this last way to do it on someone. I'm thinking option number 1 ?


Hi andrei832, M0 should overclock better than R0... and with Gigabyte EP45 you will sure have overclock advantage times 2!!!

You should be able to hit 4GHz and even more with less than 1.4V VCore.

If you want the CPU running at top freq. all the time... disable all the power saving features... people say it's better for overclocking if they are being disabled.

I seemed to have better luck with option 1 than option 2... although you can definitely find out how high the FSB can go before it tops out and then raise the multiplier.

Have fun!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrei832*


Lol, should i understand you got yours to 4500 mhz at some point ,since you're in the 2Ghz oc club ? well done










Thanks! That was only done for validation... no where it was stable @ 4.5GHz...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *manjazz123*


I don't understand how some of your temperatures are so low. Is something wrong with mine? I overclocked it simply by increasing the fsb, no voltage increase.

Stock @ 2.5Ghz
Idle: 36-38Â°C
Prime95: 66Â°C

OC'ed @ 3.0Ghz
Idle: 36-38Â°C
Prime95: 68Â°C

My prime95 temps (Small FFTS) seem to be a huge jump! My tower has good good air flow I would like to say. Two fans on top and one in the back blowing out. Two on the side and one in the front blowing in.

I know the stock cooler isn't that great but from searching, it seems as though everyone is getting much lower temps!



Hi manjazz123, welcome to OCN!!!

Also, stress test programs will make cpu much hotter than normal.

Just try using an aftermarket cpu cooler and you will see drop in temps!

You also have to factor in ambient temp when comparing temps.

From the way you described your fans setup in your chassis... it seems we have the same or similar chassis...









Mine's NZXT Gamma Classic Mid-Tower! I wish it was a full tower though...


----------



## andrei832

Wow, overclocking is great , i got it working at 2.75GHz and everything is visibly faster , everything loads up quicker ,didn't expect it honestly, for such a small increase .. it's exciting

Going higher is tempting, but i don't think i'll do it .. don't know how healthy it is for the memory, also the cooler is stock.

Temperature has gone up a little , don't know how much yet, i didn't monitor it carefully.

Oh .. i should change my system's specs in the signature









What program to use for monitoring the CPU temp ?

I have one that came with the mb, but it doesn't seem to exact, it differs with the temp shown in BIOS, ALSO the same program says that the cpu is revision C0 (what is up with that ?!!, CPUZ says it's M0)


----------



## manjazz123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ocman*


Hi andrei832, M0 should overclock better than R0... and with Gigabyte EP45 you will sure have overclock advantage times 2!!!

You should be able to hit 4GHz and even more with less than 1.4V VCore.

If you want the CPU running at top freq. all the time... disable all the power saving features... people say it's better for overclocking if they are being disabled.

I seemed to have better luck with option 1 than option 2... although you can definitely find out how high the FSB can go before it tops out and then raise the multiplier.

Have fun!









Thanks! That was only done for validation... no where it was stable @ 4.5GHz...









Hi manjazz123, welcome to OCN!!!

Also, stress test programs will make cpu much hotter than normal.

Just try using an aftermarket cpu cooler and you will see drop in temps!

You also have to factor in ambient temp when comparing temps.

From the way you described your fans setup in your chassis... it seems we have the same or similar chassis...









Mine's NZXT Gamma Classic Mid-Tower! I wish it was a full tower though...










Thanks !!

I have a cooler master case. Not sure which one specifically though.

I live in Wisconsin so it's cold in my house 18Â°C









With my current temps, do you recommend that I do not push it any further until I get an aftermarket cooler?


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrei832;15383936*
> Wow, overclocking is great , i got it working at 2.75GHz and everything is visibly faster , everything loads up quicker ,didn't expect it honestly, for such a small increase .. it's exciting
> 
> Going higher is tempting, but i don't think i'll do it .. don't know how healthy it is for the memory, also the cooler is stock.
> 
> Temperature has gone up a little , don't know how much yet, i didn't monitor it carefully.
> 
> Oh .. i should change my system's specs in the signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What program to use for monitoring the CPU temp ?
> 
> I have one that came with the mb, but it doesn't seem to exact, it differs with the temp shown in BIOS, ALSO the same program says that the cpu is revision C0 (what is up with that ?!!, CPUZ says it's M0)


Good for you andrei832!









Make sure you keep a 1:1 ratio. 1MHz CPU freq vs 2MHz DRAM freq = 1:1 ratio!









Try *RealTemp* for monitoring CPU temps or *CPUID's HWMonitor* for monitoring all system temps. I use the latter.









Don't know why the other program show C0 but CPU-Z's info ought to be correct.









Hope all these help!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manjazz123;15385006*
> Thanks !!
> 
> I have a cooler master case. Not sure which one specifically though.
> 
> I live in Wisconsin so it's cold in my house 18°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my current temps, do you recommend that I do not push it any further until I get an aftermarket cooler?


Hi manjazz123, room temp at 18 C should have helped your overall temps.









It's more likely the problem rest with the stock cooler.









If you are looking for a cheap and high performance cpu cooler:

try *Cooler Master Hyper 212+* or *Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO* (the newer version) that performs a bit better.









I would recommend you to do further overclocking (correction:*after*) using aftermarket cpu cooler judging from your temps.









Also, do have your system info filled out for the convenience of assistance.









To do that, click onto "*UserCP*" on the top bar, and then click onto "*Add System*" on the left bar.

Hope these help!


----------



## andrei832

Thanks ocman, i know about the 1:1 ratio , i think i understand what it does. Actually i was thinking of changing the ratio if possible, before i read your post, because my memory is rated PC6400 800 mhz max, and changing the fsb makes memory work at 880 mhz. But looking at your system and other users i see u are using memories rated below the fsb u are using. Yours are PC-8500 which means 1000mhz , and you have them working at 1280mhz if my calculations are right.

Could you shed some light on this, should i use mine at 800 or below, changing the fsb ratio , or it's ok to use them at 880 mhz and lower the latencies ?


----------



## manjazz123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocman;15386131*
> Hi manjazz123, room temp at 18 C should have helped your overall temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more likely the problem rest with the stock cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking for a cheap and high performance cpu cooler:
> 
> try *Cooler Master Hyper 212+* or *Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO* (the newer version) that performs a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend you to do further overclocking before using aftermarket cpu cooler judging from your temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do have your system info filled out for the convenience of assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To do that, click onto "*UserCP*" on the top bar, and then click onto "*Add System*" on the left bar.
> 
> Hope these help!


Thanks! I'm loving the helpfulness of this community!

Since my prime95 temps are reaching near 70C, what is the ceiling that I should be watching for and not exceed? From my searching, some people say 65, and some say 70. I already feel like I'm in the danger zone ! Although when I play starcraft 2, it only reaches 58.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrei832;15393884*
> Thanks ocman, i know about the 1:1 ratio , i think i understand what it does. Actually i was thinking of changing the ratio if possible, before i read your post, because my memory is rated PC6400 800 mhz max, and changing the fsb makes memory work at 880 mhz. But looking at your system and other users i see u are using memories rated below the fsb u are using. Yours are PC-8500 which means 1000mhz , and you have them working at 1280mhz if my calculations are right.
> 
> Could you shed some light on this, should i use mine at 800 or below, changing the fsb ratio , or it's ok to use them at 880 mhz and lower the latencies ?


Hi andrei832, actually i'm using 12.5 x 320 FSB to get 4GHz.









My CPU FSB is set to *320*, while my RAMs FSB is set to *640* = 1:1 ratio

PC2-6400 = 800 rated FSB or 400 FSB.

PC2-8500 = 1066 rated FSB or 533 FSB... I'm running mine at 320, meaning i'm currently under clocking my RAMs.









Try make sure your system runs stable at 1:1 ratio by running stress tests programs like Prime95 and IntelBurnTest 2.5... then try higher FSB.

When overclocking your RAMs... the higher FSB you set, the looser the timings you should set. Try step by step, so let say if the stock timings are 5-5-5-15, try change them to 6-6-6-18 when you overclock your RAMs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manjazz123;15396411*
> Thanks! I'm loving the helpfulness of this community!
> 
> Since my prime95 temps are reaching near 70C, what is the ceiling that I should be watching for and not exceed? From my searching, some people say 65, and some say 70. I already feel like I'm in the danger zone ! Although when I play starcraft 2, it only reaches 58.


Hi manjazz123, I'm glad you feel that way.









Safe ceiling would be 75C... If you stress test with IntelBurnTest... you can sure get above 80C.

Indeed, you should use aftermarket cpu cooler before stress testing.









*P.S.:*This is my *post #1234* LOL


----------



## andrei832

This thing with the ratio is a little confusing. If i'm running mine at stock fsb *200 mhz* and a FSB: DRAM ratio of 1:2 (according to CPUZ) it actually means the memory speed is *800 mhz*(rated fsb), right ? (actually 4x times the fsb, not 2x like the ratio would suggest).

Bios says the memory runs at 800 mhz , but in CPU-Z it says DRAM Frequency: 400mhz. It must mean this 400mhz is FSB not rated FSB, like you explained in your post.

In this case it would be recommended to run them at 880 mhz (220 fsb) and loosen the timings, or get the ratio to 1:1 and run them at 440 mhz with faster timings(latencies) ? Is the second option safer, more stable ?

Also, i didn't find in my BIOS somewhere to change the ratio. It only has some steps for the memory 266-333-400. When i change the fsb to 220, on one of the steps the resulting frequency is 733 mhz. Would this be the best way to do it ?

Or is the ratio of 1:1 the best way to run it. Does the system run better, more "sincronous" when the cpu and dram have the same speed, or was this true only for older Intel system (like it says in the Intel overclocking thread) and it doesn't matter if the cpu and dram have different unequal ratio ?

Thanks for the help , keep up the good work !


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrei832*


This thing with the ratio is a little confusing. If i'm running mine at stock fsb *200 mhz* and a FSB: DRAM ratio of 1:2 (according to CPUZ) it actually means the memory speed is *800 mhz*(rated fsb), right ? (actually 4x times the fsb, not 2x like the ratio would suggest).

Bios says the memory runs at 800 mhz , but in CPU-Z it says DRAM Frequency: 400mhz. It must mean this 400mhz is FSB not rated FSB, like you explained in your post.

In this case it would be recommended to run them at 880 mhz (220 fsb) and loosen the timings, or get the ratio to 1:1 and run them at 440 mhz with faster timings(latencies) ? Is the second option safer, more stable ?

Also, i didn't find in my BIOS somewhere to change the ratio. It only has some steps for the memory 266-333-400. When i change the fsb to 220, on one of the steps the resulting frequency is 733 mhz. Would this be the best way to do it ?

Or is the ratio of 1:1 the best way to run it. Does the system run better, more "sincronous" when the cpu and dram have the same speed, or was this true only for older Intel system (like it says in the Intel overclocking thread) and it doesn't matter if the cpu and dram have different unequal ratio ?

Thanks for the help , keep up the good work !










The actual speed 800MHz sticks run at is 400MHz. Manufacturers call them 800MHz because since it's DDR you can have one bit incoming and one outgoing at the same time, effectively doubling the frequency. 1:2 means for every clock of your NB, your RAM will clock twice. If your FSB is at 220MHz, your 400MHz RAM is actually running at 440MHz (or 880MHz as stated by the manufacturer).

Some people claim having 1:1 makes for a better optimized system overall. I would say keep it 1:2 until your RAM can't take it anymore then start dropping. E5200's are known for low FSB walls so running 1:1 would result in very low RAM speed.


----------



## ocman

Currently, I'm running this:










I'll be running stress tests again for stability.

Hi andrei832,

CPU FSB is its rated FSB divided by 4; while DRAM FSB is its rated FSB divided by 2.

If any help to you... please check out the helpful tips #6 in the 2nd post in my ASUS P5Q PRO Turbo...owners club thread found in my sig.

Good luck!


----------



## andrei832

Which of these situations would you say it's better ? ( Remember i am looking for the safest, most stable , non-damaging for the components way)

Using a 220 cpu fsb:

1) Keep the 1:2 FSB







RAM ratio -> 440mhz(*880mhz*) for the memory. The system already loosened the timings from 5-5-5-15 to 5-6-6-17, i could try even worst ones if it helps being safer. I love how my pc runs with these settings, not sure if the memory oc helped too , the rating in WEI changed only for the cpu, not for the memory too. *BUT*, is this good for the ram on the long run, it won't shorten theire lifespan ?

2) Changing the FSB







RAM ratio by using the memory straps in BIOS, in the way that memory runs at *700* or *733 mhz*. And maybe try faster timings. This would sound like the most logical and safe way , only downside is the lost of some speed.

3) Setting the ratio to 1:1 and running them at 220 mhz (*440mhz* rated FSB). Along with more aggressive timings. Although the loss in speed seems pretty big. Would the 1:1 ratio benefit the system ?

What programs would you recommend for testing the memory speed on different settings and the overall system speed/rating ? Maybe something like
PC Mark Vantage ? Is the Windows Experience Index any good in showing that? In the cpu rating it showed a change from 5.9 to 6.2









Btw, what rating are you guys getting in the WEI for the cpu ?


----------



## ocman

Hi andrei832,

Try 1:1 ratio first... and stress test for stability, if good, test with higher ratios for stability.

1:1 ratio is best for stability, though it did give me better bench results if I set 3:5 in my case.

WEI scores is not much useful info. It only indicates you whether your hardware offers you a worse or better Windows Experience.

Anyway, my WEI scores is a straight 6.9 except for storage being 5.9.

E5200 R0 @ 4GHz.


----------



## andrei832

Ok, i got the idea, the thing is the system is running stable (no tests, just by running the system) just by changing the fsb and running the memory overclocked too at 880 mhz , surprisingly it doesn't run stable when changing the ratio and trying to do 733.

The question would be ,assuming both frequencies (880 and 733) are stable, which one would be recommended in this case, running the memory oc'ed , is 10% a big oc for the memory ? is there a risk of damaging the hardware in time?
or running it below they're rated speed (800mhz) at 733 would be more recommended ? How do people generally do it , oc the cpu and the memory, or oc the cpu and run memory below rated fsb ?


----------



## ocman

Try both and see which way is better for you.

People say that try push the FSB while maintaining a 1:1 ratio.

Favour a high FSB over a high multiplier.

Meaning => 333.3 X 12 is better than 320 X 12.5 in performance when both hit 4GHz.


----------



## Skiivari

I'd say that option one is the fastest.
BTW just before I sold my E5200 I got a 4.4ghz superpi run done








It was nothing close to stable though, had to retry superpi twice!


----------



## AllexSCV2

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2101592
3500 mhz reached with stock voltage, @ 91W
maximum temp: 82°C
i'll try 4000 mhz when i get a new cooler (running with stock cooler now)


----------



## flowtek

Happy new year all









thread still alive?

i was having fun with my e5500 last nite,.. well.. having fun also with all families downstairs partying









got stable with new rated fsb, not bad.. 7hrs~ Prime95 Blend





thx
flo


----------



## Nikos747

Just a new update with the Lan Party motherboard.


----------



## ocman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nikos747*
> 
> 
> 
> Just a new update with the Lan Party motherboard.


Awesome and Ridiculous!!! A bump for the used to be hot overclocking thread! I've just switched to Q9650 like 2 weeks ago... Keeping my E5200 R0 as backup!









*P.S.:* Anyone interested in taking over this thread? As the thread starter has not been maintaining this thread for a long time.


----------



## Pomegranate

I've got my E5200 at 3.2ghz at the moment (256x12.5), i'm thinking of getting it to 3.5 as it's about 30-40c idle, and low-70 on load (gaming).


----------



## andrei832

I'm thinking of getting mine to 3.1 ghz, but i'm waiting to get a new cooler. Hmm .. actually i could try before, just to see how i can get to 3.1 ( i'm not very good at oc ) cause my temps are much better now, since i reseated the cooler , from 74C to 60C max. with IBT (stock frecv.).

It's still a great CPU, even at stock, maybe i'm not doing intensive tasks much, but it works very good.

P.S. Is 42C a high temperature for this cpu on idle (stock frecv., stock cooler) ?


----------



## nemaca

Surprisingly, the e5200 is still going OK in 2012.

I'm still running a super-silent PC, and with moderate-high overclock, at decent temperatures. It's like riding a bicycle: can't go overboard with either of the 3 parameters.

And I'm glad to see people still use this processor.

P.S.:


----------



## pel

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2499414

What ive got atm, dont wana go over 3.4, but keep it stable, on the bios i only got this voltage options

8V dual over voltage auto
vtt_cpu over voltage changed to1.3
1.25v over voltage
1.5v over voltage


----------



## andre02

You increased the voltage at 3.4 ?

I want to get 3.1 on a Gigabyte EP45-DSLR.
Is increasing the FSB and using "memory straps" (FSBDR divider) enough, is there anything else i should do ?


----------



## andre02

Hi, what kind of temperatures are you getting with the E5200 on idle, i bought a new cooler and i still get around 40C on idle ?

Like ~43C with stock cooler, ~39-40C now. Shouldn't it be around 30C, that's what i've seen in some reviews with dual-core CPU's .. ?


----------



## andre02

double post, sorry


----------



## glussier

Temp on idle means nothing on these cpus, it is totally inaccurate. Just worry about your load temps.


----------



## andre02

Hi, i'm trying to make it to 3.4GHz. I have run 3.2 for a while with no problems by only increasing the fsb (the voltage increased automatically from 1.12 to 1.23 somehow). 3.3 also works with no problems aparently, but 3.4 boots but freezes in windows when it logs to desktop. What should i do to be stable at 3.4 ? Should i go into the voltage settings ?


----------



## mel213s45

Someone! please help!...

I'm still new in overclocking..
when i overclock my CPU to 3.6 and above, sometimes the games crash or the system!!!
my motherboard is ECS P4M900T-M2.. in the BIOS Settings I disabled C1E. and change the DRAM speed to 400 MHz or 533 MHz or sumthin!! and of course i enabled the CPU Overclocking thing.. and changed the CPU Overclock frequency from 200 MHz to 205 - 210!!!!!!!!!!!!! but when I get to 211 MHz and above the system starts crashing and the games.. OH! and here are my specs.

CPU: Intel Pentium(R) Dual Core CPU 2.50 GHz
RAM: 2 GB
MOTHERBOARD: ECS P4M900T-M2
OPERATING SYSTEM: WINDOWS 8

Sorry for bad english


----------



## mitejan

hi guys
i have tried overclocking my e5200 and i managed to get it to 3.6ghz and ram 960mhz
but i couldn't find option to change the core voltage so i am running it at stock 1.248
in bios there are option for NB voltage , CPU FSB voltage and DRAM voltage
i was hoping if you can tell me if it is stable and good idea to keep it at this voltage or help me increase the voltage somehow
maybe unlocking the bios voltage (AMI bios) with modified bios

any info or help is appreciated

here is what i have achieved
btw my motherboard is MSI G43M2


----------



## vikas.sm

Sorry about the necro post. E5200 was released in 2008, this is the tenth year my e5200 (4.7ghz air) is still running. We should have a competition again for fun


----------



## Jswerve

Hahaha that's awesome. My son is using mine it's not overclocked but it's still going strong.


----------



## jihe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikas.sm*
> 
> Sorry about the necro post. E5200 was released in 2008, this is the tenth year my e5200 (4.7ghz air) is still running. We should have a competition again for fun


4.7G? That is pretty extreme. What volts?


----------

